# Van Cleef & Arpels addiction  - support group  ;-)



## mishaagui

When i joined this forum more than a year ago... i was totally obsessed with purses.. then i started lurking into the the jewelry section & had my first encounter with Van Cleef & Arpels... I was in love!  I saved the site in my fave list & looked at it almost everyday dreaming that one day i would own a piece VCA.

My dream came true last May when finally i purchased my 1st VCA - A magic alhambra ring in yellow gold with grey MOP.... 

June came & i was lucky to be part of a once in a lifetime chance to buy VCA at 75%  off (the boutique carrying VCA jewelry were selling off their last stocks) - I got myself - 2 vintage alhambra pendants ,a ring & a Frivole YG pendant..... With my new goodies on hand.. i was already dreaming of the next piece of jewelry (or watch) to save up for... OMG! Is this what they call an addiction?? 

I know i am not alone &  would like to hear from all those guilty of loving VCA !!.  Let's talk about how our addiction started, which piece was our 1st, thoughts about VCA, our wish list... basically anything VCA...


----------



## mishaagui

Here are my babies -


----------



## mishaagui

My wish list 

 - Lucky Alhambra Necklace in White Gold with White & Grey Mother of Pearl, Turquoise, and Lapis Lazuli
 - Magic Alhambra Earrings in Yellow Gold and White Mother of Pearl
 - Byzantine Alhambra Earrings in Yellow Gold Alhambra Earrings in Yellow Gold
 - Frivole Ring & Ear clips in Yellow Gold with Diamonds 
 - 18K YG VINTAGE ALHAMBRA SUPER EARRINGS
 - Van Cleef & Arpels Secret Watch
 -  Socrate Earrings & Ring in WG
 - Van Cleef & Arpels Rose de Noel ( coral)
 - Van Cleef & Arpels WG Butterfly Ring

actually anything & everything VCA


----------



## ilikechloe

Yup.....count me in!  I am now obsessing over the Vintage Alhambra with pave diamonds  and also the Magic Alhambra necklace in White Gold (newly issued).


----------



## ilikechloe

BTW Mishaagui....LOVE your babies!!!!  They are Gorgeous!


----------



## avedashiva

mishaagui said:


> Here are my babies -


 

Love your collection:!!! Oh my ---VCA at 75% that is unheard of - lucky you!


----------



## twigski

I love your piece, especially the Frivole necklace.
I too am in  w/ VCA jewelry. I first found out about VCA 10-12 years ago from looking at Japanese fashion magazines. My ex SO got me my 1st vca about 8 years ago which was the onxy single motif pendant. (I've sold it since). Then I became obsessed with the mop alhambra line. I purchased the ring w/diamond in the center a few years ago from a VCA boutique at a duty free shop while traveling. I went back early this year to find out they closed down last year. I used to get around 25% off  In recent months I've purchased the 10 motif necklace & large ear clips. I'm already thinking of my next purchase! My list is too long to post.


----------



## lemontart

Wow! I love your collection! 75% off????????? I wish I knew about it! Did you get an invitation or something? I have two pieces of VCA and I want more! I really want to get the vintage alhambra pendant in white gold. It's addicting!!! 

My addiction started about 1.5 years ago.......


----------



## mishaagui

ilikechloe said:


> BTW Mishaagui....LOVE your babies!!!!  They are Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## mishaagui

lemontart said:


> Wow! I love your collection! 75% off????????? I wish I knew about it! Did you get an invitation or something? I have two pieces of VCA and I want more! I really want to get the vintage alhambra pendant in white gold. It's addicting!!!
> 
> My addiction started about 1.5 years ago.......



No invitations, i just dropped by the store & my SA told me that their last remaining VCA's were on sale for the month so grabbed the goodies without thinking twice... my only regret is that i did not get the socrate ring.. oh well, can't have it all 

btw, i love the WG pieces too!


----------



## mishaagui

avedashiva said:


> Love your collection:!!! Oh my ---VCA at 75% that is unheard of - lucky you!



thank you! hoping to add more soon... if only money grew on trees


----------



## mishaagui

twigski said:


> I love your piece, especially the Frivole necklace.
> I too am in  w/ VCA jewelry. I first found out about VCA 10-12 years ago from looking at Japanese fashion magazines. My ex SO got me my 1st vca about 8 years ago which was the onxy single motif pendant. (I've sold it since). Then I became obsessed with the mop alhambra line. I purchased the ring w/diamond in the center a few years ago from a VCA boutique at a duty free shop while traveling. I went back early this year to find out they closed down last year. I used to get around 25% off  In recent months I've purchased the 10 motif necklace & large ear clips. I'm already thinking of my next purchase! My list is too long to post.



i've seen your pieces.. i  them!


----------



## vancleef fan

My  to VCA started few years ago in Geneva.... I passed by the boutique and saw the stunning jewelry in the boutique window.... It was love at first sight :shame::shame: 
I remember  the SA was such a nice lady, she briefed me on the history of the house and showed me many  pieces from different collections.... Oh I was breathless, each pieces was more beautiful than the next...
I was back to the boutique the next day and bought my first VCA, it was Frivole earrings in Yg then I started dreaming of the Frivole ring with 2 flowers and so on.....
It's true like MISHAAGUI said, once you have a piece, you start dreaming of the next one.
The fact that all VCA pieces are hand made makes them more special IMO, because I appreciate hand work, the details of work at VCA jewelry are amazing....
I used to buy from other jewelrs but since then I am only buying VCA...I love all of my pieces and really have enjoyed wearing them...


----------



## Lady-flower

Here is my story. You know, girls, i*ve never seen VCA in real life) But when i see VCA just on foto it incredibly inspire me. 

 I live in Russia (do you hear about Sochi?)  and here we have only two boutiqes VCA in the country in the capital. So I*ve got 2 opportunities - fly to the capital or order VCA my friend in France . I  prefer to order. 
Or buy pieces from Piaget / Cartier / Omega / Mont Blanc and others (we have their boutiqes in my city). 

But i admire VCA only!))) nothing compairs to VCA pieces for me))


----------



## ShyShy

Does anyone know which country is cheaper to buy VCA? I am so in love with the socrate range in WG...


----------



## karo

Gorgeous pieces. Love everything. Congratulations!


----------



## babyclouds

I VCA so this is the right group for me!  I'm on a total ban so someone slap me silly if I buy anything.


----------



## dlins

75%,which city and country are you in? I want to go for Frivole ring in YG and pave diamonds.


----------



## leap of faith

VC&A and have many pieces and would love to have more!!


----------



## wang198021

Here is my VCA collection.


----------



## waternfish

hey wang, do you mind modeling for us? coz I really want to check on the length of each, they are amazing


----------



## ~*Sassy*~

My mom just told me that she would like to get me an Allhambra necklace for my 25th birthday in May. I'm fairly certain I want yellow gold b/c I like the "Byzantine look", and I know I want one long enough to at least double up. I'm unsure if I want MOP or black onyx..any suggestions? I'm also going to suggest the matching earrings as well.


----------



## classicsgirl

I have the onyx earrings and bracelet, I just love them! But now I want to get the 30 motif as well but Im worried I will look matchy matchy if I wear all three at once! In retrospect I wish I had got the three coloured bracelet (mop onyx and grey) but not sure what to do!


----------



## nmlondon

Totally in love with the turquoise Alhambra earrings/necklace set which I saw on the one of the Gossip Girl characters!!


----------



## graycat5

classicsgirl said:


> I have the onyx earrings and bracelet, I just love them! But now I want to get the 30 motif as well but Im worried I will look matchy matchy if I wear all three at once! In retrospect I wish I had got the three coloured bracelet (mop onyx and grey) but not sure what to do!



Hi *Classicsgirl*.

I just discovered this thread, so apologies for the tardy reply.  Your VCA onyx pieces are fabulous and classic choices to be sure.  If your predicament about a necklace is still one you're considering, I'd highly recommend getting the all-gold 20-motif necklace.  It's a gorgeous piece that goes with absolutely everything on it's own and can still work with your onyx pieces if you opted to wear them all together. No matchy-matchy look!

The all-gold was actually my first VCA piece and I've never regretted it.  Just my 2 cents...good luck!


----------



## bagsforme

My alhambra necklace.  I feel like I should wear this for dressy events.  I'd like to get a 20 motif for more casual wear.   I have a single motif I wear almost everyday.


----------



## graycat5

Absolutely gorgeous, *bagsforme*!


----------



## Greenstar

LOVE YOUR NECKLACE


----------



## avedashiva

bagsforme said:


> My alhambra necklace. I feel like I should wear this for dressy events. I'd like to get a 20 motif for more casual wear. I have a single motif I wear almost everyday.


 

Stunning - pls post a pic of your single motif. Thanks!


----------



## classicsgirl

graycat5 said:


> Hi *Classicsgirl*.
> 
> I just discovered this thread, so apologies for the tardy reply.  Your VCA onyx pieces are fabulous and classic choices to be sure.  If your predicament about a necklace is still one you're considering, I'd highly recommend getting the all-gold 20-motif necklace.  It's a gorgeous piece that goes with absolutely everything on it's own and can still work with your onyx pieces if you opted to wear them all together. No matchy-matchy look!
> 
> The all-gold was actually my first VCA piece and I've never regretted it.  Just my 2 cents...good luck!



Thanks for the advice. Do you have any modelling pics? I really do like onyx/YG but would love to see your action shots and maybe change my mind.


----------



## Mira

I love VCA

Yesterday in QATAR Jewelry exhibition.. VCB had amazing pieces from the new collection 
Im in love with the *Perlée* Collection 
I bought two bracelets, one is pink gold and the other one is white gold I have my name in the waiting list for the matching ring 

LOVE IT!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ Now, that I !!


----------



## graycat5

classicsgirl said:


> Thanks for the advice. Do you have any modelling pics? I really do like onyx/YG but would love to see your action shots and maybe change my mind.



Here you go *classicsgirl* - a quickie modeling pic of the 20-motif all-gold.  The diamond pave is also in the pic...

Onyx or gold - either is great and you really can't make a wrong call.  Am just happy to enable, er, uh, I mean help.


----------



## graycat5

Ladies, I'm feeling the urge to help stimulate the economy with a new VCA purchase!  I'm torn between the 20-motif YG/turquoise vintage Alhambra and the long YG/MOP Magic necklace - the one with the large "pendant" at the bottom...

They're both gorgeous - what do you think?


----------



## mishaagui

bagsforme said:


> My alhambra necklace.  I feel like I should wear this for dressy events.  I'd like to get a 20 motif for more casual wear.   I have a single motif I wear almost everyday.



I love it! Looks good on you!


----------



## Sammyjoe

This is stunning!

I love the ring in the back that Mira posted with the motifs on it.


----------



## meghankkg

Graycat5,

I adore the turquoise and gold vintage alhambra! You should totally get it, its perfect for spring/summer!


----------



## classicsgirl

graycat5 said:


> Here you go *classicsgirl* - a quickie modeling pic of the 20-motif all-gold.  The diamond pave is also in the pic...
> 
> Onyx or gold - either is great and you really can't make a wrong call.  Am just happy to enable, er, uh, I mean help.



Thanks so much for the pics! These really look amazing on you. I am not sure though if the gold wouldn't be too formal to wear everyday with a pair of jeans or a suit though...I can see the onyx being a bit more versatile that way...


----------



## graycat5

classicsgirl said:


> Thanks so much for the pics! These really look amazing on you. I am not sure though if the gold wouldn't be too formal to wear everyday with a pair of jeans or a suit though...I can see the onyx being a bit more versatile that way...



LOL! I see an onyx neck in your future...


----------



## shu

graycat5 said:


> Ladies, I'm feeling the urge to help stimulate the economy with a new VCA purchase!  I'm torn between the 20-motif YG/turquoise vintage Alhambra and the long YG/MOP Magic necklace - the one with the large "pendant" at the bottom...
> 
> They're both gorgeous - what do you think?



I would definitely give my vote to the turquoise/YG strand. Love, love the vintage Alhambra!


----------



## cowbelle

graycat5 said:


> Here you go *classicsgirl* - a quickie modeling pic of the 20-motif all-gold.  The diamond pave is also in the pic...
> 
> Onyx or gold - either is great and you really can't make a wrong call.  Am just happy to enable, er, uh, I mean help.




*Graycat*, what perfection! i can tell by the photo that you are lovely and you are wearing my grail necklace. 

I am agonizing over whether to buy this necklace or not. Do you wear it often? Do you find that it complements most outfits? 

Which of your necklaces do you wear the most?

Also, are you wearing two necklaces in the photo above, or do you just have the 20 motif wrapped around your neck twice? 

Graycat, you are my Alhambra hero.


----------



## graycat5

cowbelle said:


> *Graycat*, what perfection! i can tell by the photo that you are lovely and you are wearing my grail necklace.
> 
> I am agonizing over whether to buy this necklace or not. Do you wear it often? Do you find that it complements most outfits?
> 
> Which of your necklaces do you wear the most?
> 
> Also, are you wearing two necklaces in the photo above, or do you just have the 20 motif wrapped around your neck twice?
> 
> Graycat, you are my Alhambra hero.



Thanks for the kind words *cowbelle*!

Jokes about "enabling" aside, I would tell you in all seriousness that the 20-motif gold is one of my favorite and most frequently worn pieces of jewelry.   I consider it a total classic that can be dressed up or down, which for me hugely important.

For me, real investment pieces have to be "everyday."  I just don't do "dress up" enough.  Of course it's easy to dress this up - with a dress or suit for example.  But actually, IMHO, one of the keys to this particular neck is to not regard it as too "precious."  Take it out and wear it casually.  Not with, say, a Juicy track suit!  But with jeans and a tee. Or a J. Crew cardigan. Or a little cashmere. Or a Tory Burch tunic.  When you wear it with gold hoop earrings it makes it kinda groovy/swanky/chic. You just kinda need to forget about the price tag...

I think most people opt to start with either the MOP or onyx versions, which are also great choices. I actually don't actually see the gold around as much. But for me, gold was the way to go and I've never regretted the choice.

Again, this is all strictly my POV, but I hope it's helpful to you.

PS: the short neck in the photo is the 10-motif diamond pave, not the long one just wrapped around.


----------



## cowbelle

*Graycat*, thank you for your advice. 

By the way, I love all of your jewelry!!


----------



## graycat5

"Baby did a bad, bad thing."

So to my post earlier in the week about a new VC&A purchase, stimulating the economy, torn between turq & Magic, yada, yada, yada...

I finally decided on...both!  

Of course, I am now SOOO banned!

Here are quickie pics of the new family members:


----------



## cowbelle

graycat5 said:


> "Baby did a bad, bad thing."
> 
> 
> No, Graycat did a good, good thing.
> 
> Both necklaces are fabulous, and I think the Magic one is my favorite of these two.
> 
> Remember, buying both necklaces is cheaper than therapy, plus you have something great to show for the money!


----------



## Greenstar

Beautiful


----------



## jayjay77

*graycat* -- your necklaces are stunning!

I would like to get the 10 motif MOP vintage Alahambra, a bit kicking myself for getting so many bags and not getting this piece!  .... so no more bags and someday VCA!!!


----------



## classicsgirl

graycat5 said:


> "Baby did a bad, bad thing."
> 
> So to my post earlier in the week about a new VC&A purchase, stimulating the economy, torn between turq & Magic, yada, yada, yada...
> 
> I finally decided on...both!
> 
> Of course, I am now SOOO banned!
> 
> Here are quickie pics of the new family members:



Wow, the turquoise looks amazing!


----------



## rox_rocks

count me in! I'm totally addicted...


----------



## nada

graycat5 said:


> "Baby did a bad, bad thing."
> 
> So to my post earlier in the week about a new VC&A purchase, stimulating the economy, torn between turq & Magic, yada, yada, yada...
> 
> I finally decided on...both!
> 
> Of course, I am now SOOO banned!
> 
> Here are quickie pics of the new family members:


 

OMG! OMG! Both are absolutely droolicious!! U've made great choices!!

Congrats heaps!!


----------



## vancleef fan

GRAYCAT5, You did a very good thing
Congrats..Love your pieces especially the Turquiose necklace (my favourite stone )

Please post the pics with details in the refernce forum


----------



## graycat5

Thanks again to all for the kind words and good wishes. 

I wore the turquoise out and about yesterday on her maiden voyage -- it is such a happy color to look at.  I was quite feeling the summer vibe, as it is sunny and 75 degrees here in SoCal this weekend. 

I fear, however, that I will now be eating ramen noodles 'til June...

Oh well.


----------



## MissV

Can anyone tell me roughly how much these pieces are??? but in white gold?


----------



## nycfash

anyone have a picture of the yellow and white gold butterfly vca ring? please post


----------



## vancleef fan

nycfash said:


> anyone have a picture of the yellow and white gold butterfly vca ring? please post


 

Is that the one ?


----------



## classicsgirl

MissV said:


> Can anyone tell me roughly how much these pieces are??? but in white gold?




I couldn't say exactly but I think around $1600-1700? They are always having price increases so it's hard to keep track.


----------



## MissV

Thanks Classicgirl!!!


----------



## lulilu

Greycats, your necklaces are so beautiful!  I would love to have just one of them!


----------



## graycat5

lulilu said:


> Greycats, your necklaces are so beautiful!  I would love to have just one of them!



Thank you so much, *lulilu*!   They really are staples for me and I wear them a lot...


----------



## mishaagui

Graycat5 - stunning pieces! Love each & every one of them! Looking @ your photos, makes me forget the H bags i've been dreaming about lately... Between H & VCA.... i really would go VCA!.... I can feel my VCA addiction coming back....


----------



## surfergirljen

graycat5 said:


> "Baby did a bad, bad thing."
> 
> 
> Here are quickie pics of the new family members:



Oooh I'm so jealous!!! Do you mind me asking how much the turquoise 20 motif one was? I'm loving the white gold and turquoise ones... and also the white gold/MOP combo. Not sure where to start... help!


----------



## Chipper

Graycat5, thanks for sharing your pictures!  Beautiful VCA treasures!

Oh my, I am aching for my second piece.


----------



## kashmira

Does anyone know the lenghts of the Alhambra necklaces (10, 16 & 20 motifs)? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## graycat5

kashmira said:


> Does anyone know the lenghts of the Alhambra necklaces (10, 16 & 20 motifs)? Thanks in advance for your help!



The 10 = 16"
The 20 = 32"

Sorry, can't speak to the 16-motif...


----------



## kashmira

graycat5 said:


> The 10 = 16"
> The 20 = 32"
> 
> Sorry, can't speak to the 16-motif...


----------



## twigski

Graycat5~ I love your necklaces!!! This thread should officially change to the "VCA enable group!"


----------



## graycat5

LOL - ITA!

It's kinda like we're providing a service...my VC&A pieces make me so happy, I just want to help others be happy too!


----------



## meghankkg

Does anyone have any gray mother of pearl pieces? I have seen a lot of the white MOP and am curious what everyone's thoughts are on the gray/darker alhambra.


----------



## oregonfanlisa

I have gray MOP in my WG Magic sets and I like it very much!  Can really see the irridescence!


----------



## meghankkg

oregonfanlisa said:


> I have gray MOP in my WG Magic sets and I like it very much! Can really see the irridescence!


 
Oh lucky! I would love to see pics if you have any available!


----------



## vancleef fan

meghankkg said:


> Does anyone have any gray mother of pearl pieces? I have seen a lot of the white MOP and am curious what everyone's thoughts are on the gray/darker alhambra.


 

I am dreaming of the Magic Alhambra long necklace that has white and grey mother MOP. It is such a stunner  The grey mop is such a rich color IRL


----------



## Sammyjoe

It would be nice to see the 6 and 11 motif magic if anyone has it?

There really is so much choice!!


----------



## jsuny

classicsgirl said:


> I couldn't say exactly but I think around $1600-1700? They are always having price increases so it's hard to keep track.


\

The single motif pendant ranges from $1600 to $2000 depending on what you choose.  I know MOP is $1600 and I believe onyx is the same price as MOP.  I also know that turquoise is $2000 and anything in turquoise (alhambra collection) is the most expensive.


----------



## graycat5

Sammyjoe said:


> It would be nice to see the 6 and 11 motif magic if anyone has it?
> 
> There really is so much choice!!



At the risk of being boring, as I've posted this photo before, here is a pic of the 11-motif Magic...


----------



## Sammyjoe

I love it!!! Thanks for posting it graycat!! It will never be boring!!!:coolpics:


----------



## j0s1e267

*mishaagui*, what a lovely collection and OMG, 75% off???  I would have gone ballistic!

My addiction started when I purchased a vintage VCA ring in WG with diamonds & sapphires.  Next, I added on the YG 2-flower Frivole ring, followed by the Vintage Alhambra white MOP clover YG ring with diamond (same as yours mishaagui!) and my latest purchases is the new Vintage Alhambra between the finger ring in WG with Turquoise butterfly and white MOP clover.

My dream VCA purchases in order of preference (& reality???) are:
 Vintage Alhambra 10 motif Turquoise necklace and bracelet (either YG or WG)
 Lotus between the finger ring in WG and pave diamonds
 Broderie ring in WG with diamonds and pink sapphires


----------



## Greenstar

Hi,

I was looking through the Tiffeny & C0 web site and came across the new line of gold key pendants.

I noticed there is a diamond and yellow gold key pendant with the clover alhambra motife shape cut out into the middle of the key pendant very much in keeping with the alhambra style of VC&A clover necklace.:bump:
I do think this pendant would be very pretty worn with the 20 motif alahmbra black or white pendant clover necklace


----------



## surfergirljen

Oooh I agree!

I'm so excited to get my necklace...


----------



## Greenstar

Congrats! Please post a pix of your new necklace


----------



## superstar

Where can I find out about prices on items? I am interested in the alhambra vintage earrings & pendant in turquoise. 

TIA!


----------



## surfergirljen

There's a 1 800 number on their website - they should be able to help you! Or just call a boutique? (prices go up April 1st by the way!)

The pendant (normal sized one) in gold with MOP is about $1500 and I know the turquoise is usually quite a bit more so maybe $2K?


----------



## surfergirljen

YAYAYAYAY!!! Bought and paid for today!!!    She's going to have VCA build my little extension piece (4 inches) so I don't have them yet but purchased today:

The vintage alhambra YG MOP necklace (10 motifs)
The vintage alhambra YG MOP bracelet (5 motifs)

And I have to say, linked together they are just GORGEOUS!!! I am SO EXCITED! I'm picking them up a week Tuesday, on March 31st. YAY!!!

(ps then went and dumped off a truckload of clothing at the consignment store to help pay for them!!!)

YAYAYAYAYAY! Just knowing they are mine made me so happy!


----------



## avedashiva

Congrats! I am so happy for you - can't wait to see your new pieces!!



surfergirljen said:


> YAYAYAYAY!!! Bought and paid for today!!!    She's going to have VCA build my little extension piece (4 inches) so I don't have them yet but purchased today:
> 
> The vintage alhambra YG MOP necklace (10 motifs)
> The vintage alhambra YG MOP bracelet (5 motifs)
> 
> And I have to say, linked together they are just GORGEOUS!!! I am SO EXCITED! I'm picking them up a week Tuesday, on March 31st. YAY!!!
> 
> (ps then went and dumped off a truckload of clothing at the consignment store to help pay for them!!!)
> 
> YAYAYAYAYAY! Just knowing they are mine made me so happy!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Many congrats Surfergirljen!!!!!! That is such good news!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Will post pics as soon as I get them I promise!


----------



## graycat5

Congrats surfergirl!  Am so happy to know you finally got your VCA!!


----------



## superstar

surfergirljen said:


> There's a 1 800 number on their website - they should be able to help you! Or just call a boutique? (prices go up April 1st by the way!)
> 
> The pendant (normal sized one) in gold with MOP is about $1500 and I know the turquoise is usually quite a bit more so maybe $2K?


 
I will be calling. But if the price is $2K I don't think I'll be getting it. 
Thanks!


----------



## Greenstar

Dont keep us waiting Im so looking forward to seeing your peices


----------



## vancleef fan

superstar said:


> Where can I find out about prices on items? I am interested in the alhambra vintage earrings & pendant in turquoise.
> 
> TIA!


 

In  2008 the  vintage alhambra turquoise WG bracelet  was $ 3000


----------



## surfergirljen

graycat5 said:


> Congrats surfergirl!  Am so happy to know you finally got your VCA!!



Thanks!!! This forum was so helpful - just to have people like you to talk it over with and ponder... I cannot believe that after 2 months of thinking about it (only 2 months... a big investment for me!) I've gone and DONE it!!! I wish I had them in my hands right now! LOL. She's going to polish them, make the extension chain (removable), put them in their pretty boxes with their certificates and everything... I can't wait. I feel like I made a really good decision and having you all to bounce ideas off of really helped!

I feel like this VCA thing might become an addiction!! LOL. Once you "break the seal"... the SA kept saying that now I was on her list and I'd be back and I was like NO! I won't! Not for a while! haha. This is a ONE TIME THING!!

(for a while at least!!!!!)


----------



## Greenstar

Pix please???


----------



## surfergirljen

Picking them up tomorrow I think!!!!    Pics to follow soon!!


----------



## Greenstar

:okay:


----------



## surfergirljen

Picks posted in new post!! THEY'RE HERE!!!  (now if my baby girl would just arrive - I was afraid I'd go into labour before picking up my 'push pressent'!!!)


----------



## Greenstar

Your VC&A set is stunning-I will have to have a set like this one day


----------



## surfergirljen

Oh dear. Okay Greycat, you can relate to this... I just did something REALLY bad today!! After buying my necklace and bracelet... I just called the Naples boutique that I'd been haunting while staying at my parent's place in Florida and bought (over the phone) the Magic Alhambra pendant in WG MOP!!! I think I'm seriously losing it!! 

To put it in context... LOL... am 9.5 months pregnant... working right up until I give birth which, by the way I feel could be any day now... and my little girl who's 2 1/2 is suddenly really testing me... LOL... I'm exhausted, I'm feeling like treating myself... and I'm a little bit obsessed with this line!! I couldn't help it... I just LOVE the size of the larger magic motif, which they didn't have in the Canadian store... so I called them, they e'd me a picture of it, and suddenly I was giving them my visa number over the phone!!! 

OOPS!! Oh well. I'm officially out of "savings" money now and about to have my baby so things will change fast... I just hit a wall today and decided I deserved it! I think I'm seriously losing it... LOL...

Anyway - here is a pic of my newest NEWEST addition!! I'm almost too embarrassed to start a whole new thread so am just posting here, with the other addicts... 

ON A SERIOUS BAN NOW!


----------



## vancleef fan

Hi Surfergirljen
Congratulation on your stunning purchases...
Is the clover on your WG pendant larger than the usual size or the pic makes it look that way ?


----------



## yee38

Hi Surfergirljen, may I ask how much you pay for the large magic alhambra pendant in white gold please?


----------



## surfergirljen

vancleef fan said:


> Hi Surfergirljen
> Congratulation on your stunning purchases...
> Is the clover on your WG pendant larger than the usual size or the pic makes it look that way ?



Hi there!
No you're right, that's not the "classic vintage alhambra" pendant... it is indeed the larger "magic alhambra pendant". You know how the vintage line has the 10 and 20 motif necklaces you see on everyone (like my gold one)? Those are aprox 1 inch by 1 inch in size... this one is more like 1.5 to 2 inch. If you look at people on this site modeling their magic necklaces, you can see that that line plays with the size of the motifs, some are larger and some smaller. Apparently they did a limited run of magic pendants and are already sold out of YG... and they weren't sure if they even made turquoise when I called. She said they only made 100 of the YG and I assume 100 of the WG ones? I just LOVED it because it had a BIT more impact than the regular sized one. 

Oh and no I don't mind telling you the price! It was $2750.00 USD. I believe the "classic" sized ones are more like $1500 US.

So excited to get it in the mail next week!! I am so bad... hee hee...


----------



## meghankkg

The vintage alhambra pendant in Yellow gold was $1600 (in the US) as of last week (not sure about that pesky price increase). The sweet alhambra tiny pendant in yellow gold was $1000 as of last week.


----------



## meghankkg

surfergirljen said:


> Oh dear. Okay Greycat, you can relate to this... I just did something REALLY bad today!! After buying my necklace and bracelet... I just called the Naples boutique that I'd been haunting while staying at my parent's place in Florida and bought (over the phone) the Magic Alhambra pendant in WG MOP!!! I think I'm seriously losing it!!
> 
> To put it in context... LOL... am 9.5 months pregnant... working right up until I give birth which, by the way I feel could be any day now... and my little girl who's 2 1/2 is suddenly really testing me... LOL... I'm exhausted, I'm feeling like treating myself... and I'm a little bit obsessed with this line!! I couldn't help it... I just LOVE the size of the larger magic motif, which they didn't have in the Canadian store... so I called them, they e'd me a picture of it, and suddenly I was giving them my visa number over the phone!!!
> 
> OOPS!! Oh well. I'm officially out of "savings" money now and about to have my baby so things will change fast... I just hit a wall today and decided I deserved it! I think I'm seriously losing it... LOL...
> 
> Anyway - here is a pic of my newest NEWEST addition!! I'm almost too embarrassed to start a whole new thread so am just posting here, with the other addicts...
> 
> ON A SERIOUS BAN NOW!


 
Don't feel too bad surfergirljen! I was naughty with you last week! Now I am also on a super major ban!


----------



## surfergirljen

meghankkg said:


> Don't feel too bad surfergirljen! I was naughty with you last week! Now I am also on a super major ban!



THANKS! We can be each other's "sponsors"... LOL... I'll PM you if I'm feeling like buying anything else for a LONG time now!! haha...  What damage did you do last week?


----------



## meghankkg

surfergirljen said:


> THANKS! We can be each other's "sponsors"... LOL... I'll PM you if I'm feeling like buying anything else for a LONG time now!! haha... What damage did you do last week?


 
My sister and I each bought a vintage alhambra yellow gold mop necklace and a sweet alhambra yellow gold mop necklace. They look so beautiful stacked together! I am madly in love with them!! Something about that Van Cleef gold is super glittery and sparkly!


----------



## surfergirljen

meghankkg said:


> My sister and I each bought a vintage alhambra yellow gold mop necklace and a sweet alhambra yellow gold mop necklace. They look so beautiful stacked together! I am madly in love with them!! Something about that Van Cleef gold is super glittery and sparkly!



Oooh sooo pretty! Did you get the 10 or 20 motifs? That is so sweet that you got them together with your sister! I know they REALLY are stunning pieces. I just ADORE them!! Congrats!!! If you get a chance, pls post a pic of you wearing them stacked, I'd love to see how they look together! I wish I could have found the magic pendant in YG but oh well - the WG is a nice change and I love it too... nice to have variety!!


----------



## meghankkg

surfergirljen said:


> Oooh sooo pretty! Did you get the 10 or 20 motifs? That is so sweet that you got them together with your sister! I know they REALLY are stunning pieces. I just ADORE them!! Congrats!!! If you get a chance, pls post a pic of you wearing them stacked, I'd love to see how they look together! I wish I could have found the magic pendant in YG but oh well - the WG is a nice change and I love it too... nice to have variety!!


 
Oh these are just the one pendant necklaces, one vintage and one sweet alhambra. While shopping, I did look at the larger Magic pendant, it is lovely! I will work on getting a good picture. They do tangle up a little bit, so I have been trying to get a clear shot where they aren't tangled. I think they will be necklaces that I wear forever, and hopefully if I ever have a little girl of my own, I can give her the sweet alhambra pendant necklace and I can wear the vintage alhambra pendant.


----------



## surfergirljen

meghankkg said:


> Oh these are just the one pendant necklaces, one vintage and one sweet alhambra. While shopping, I did look at the larger Magic pendant, it is lovely! I will work on getting a good picture. They do tangle up a little bit, so I have been trying to get a clear shot where they aren't tangled. I think they will be necklaces that I wear forever, and hopefully if I ever have a little girl of my own, I can give her the sweet alhambra pendant necklace and I can wear the vintage alhambra pendant.



That's such a sweet idea! I seriously thought about buying my little girls sweet ones while at the store... but was already spending way too much. Maybe one day I will buy them each one! (when they are old enough to appreciate how much they are!) I definitely bought the 2 pieces (necklace and bracelet) with the idea of passing one down to each little girl one day though.   I've been looking at them online so much and dragged my 2.5 year old to the store to pick it up on Wednesday, so now she knows when she sees the pics online that it's "mommy's neck-a-liss".  I've had to take a J Crew one out of my drawer to give her to play with!


----------



## Greenstar

Cant wait to see your pix


----------



## meghankkg

Here they are...my first time posting pictures so fingers crossed it works! The larger pendant is the Vintage Alhambra Pendant in Yellow Gold and Mother of Pearl, the smaller is the Sweet Alhambra Pendant in Yellow Gold and Mother of Pearl. I put the penny there as a size reference


----------



## twigski

surfergirljen~ I love your necklace! As stated in my pm.....just blame it on the hormones 

meghankkg~ Wow what a great idea, that looks so cute together.


----------



## meghankkg

twigski said:


> surfergirljen~ I love your necklace! As stated in my pm.....just blame it on the hormones
> 
> meghankkg~ Wow what a great idea, that looks so cute together.


 
Thanks twigski! I cannot take credit, it was all my sister's idea. She is a genius!!


----------



## surfergirljen

meghankkg said:


> Here they are...my first time posting pictures so fingers crossed it works! The larger pendant is the Vintage Alhambra Pendant in Yellow Gold and Mother of Pearl, the smaller is the Sweet Alhambra Pendant in Yellow Gold and Mother of Pearl. I put the penny there as a size reference



Meghankkg, they are just BEAUTIFUL!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE them layered together like that! Tell your sister we all think she's a genius!  And it's so nice to be able to get two pieces that work together like that. The sweet one is just too cute! 

Do you find they do tangle quite a bit when you wear them together? 

They are so sweet as a pair... maybe one day my little girls will get matching ones to mommy's!


----------



## graycat5

*Surfergirl!* 

I haven't been on this thread in awhile and my, have you been busy!  Congrats, congrats, congrats on all your wonderful acquisitions!

The neck/bracelet combo turned out beautifully - I hope you wear it with much happiness and the best of health.  And as for your little "bonus" purchase...just gorgeous as well.  I've never tried the large size pendant...think it's really a marvelous addition to your new collection.

Congrats again!


----------



## surfergirljen

graycat5 said:


> *Surfergirl!*
> 
> I haven't been on this thread in awhile and my, have you been busy!  Congrats, congrats, congrats on all your wonderful acquisitions!
> 
> The neck/bracelet combo turned out beautifully - I hope you wear it with much happiness and the best of health.  And as for your little "bonus" purchase...just gorgeous as well.  I've never tried the large size pendant...think it's really a marvelous addition to your new collection.
> 
> Congrats again!



THANK YOU Greycat!! I'm so happy... loved getting everyone's advice here!


----------



## meghankkg

surfergirljen said:


> Meghankkg, they are just BEAUTIFUL!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE them layered together like that! Tell your sister we all think she's a genius!  And it's so nice to be able to get two pieces that work together like that. The sweet one is just too cute!
> 
> Do you find they do tangle quite a bit when you wear them together?
> 
> They are so sweet as a pair... maybe one day my little girls will get matching ones to mommy's!


 
Thanks so much! They do tangle like crazy, but I just take them off a few times a day and unravel them. Not too much of a hassle. If anyone knows of a good way to keep them from tangling, I am all ears...


----------



## rox_rocks

meghankkg said:


> Here they are...my first time posting pictures so fingers crossed it works! The larger pendant is the Vintage Alhambra Pendant in Yellow Gold and Mother of Pearl, the smaller is the Sweet Alhambra Pendant in Yellow Gold and Mother of Pearl. I put the penny there as a size reference




you are a genius my dear...

thanks to you I got myself the lucky alhambra butterfly today to pair up with my vintage alhambra instead of the sweet alhambra

the butterfly in YG/MOP is a bit bigger than the vintage, it worked beautifully


----------



## surfergirljen

rox_rocks said:


> you are a genius my dear...
> 
> thanks to you I got myself the lucky alhambra butterfly today to pair up with my vintage alhambra instead of the sweet alhambra
> 
> the butterfly in YG/MOP is a bit bigger than the vintage, it worked beautifully



show us!!!!!


----------



## rox_rocks

*surfergirljen* - I'll certainly do when I get some pics...in the meantime let me share this...

6 motif magic alhambra, I also got this piece...totally addicted!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I said it on the h thread, you rock rox_rocks :urock:! I really like the 6 magic, I think this may be my vca forever piece!


----------



## sunkissed10

rox_rocks said:


> *surfergirljen* - I'll certainly do when I get some pics...in the meantime let me share this...
> 
> 6 motif magic alhambra, I also got this piece...totally addicted!



I love how this with your outfit,the colors go so well together.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Everyone looks fabulous!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Hi everyone! I finally couldn't resist the urge to enter our local VC&A dealer so ... I got these pieces this week. I've always loved the Alhambra collection in YG with white mother of pearl and I finally surrendered to its calling lol!

- Vintage Alhambra bracelet, 5 motif, in YG
- Vintage Alhambra ear studs ... they're really tiny but super duper cute 

Well, I just got hit by the price increase but I only had the urge to buy them now lol! Love them to bits and next, I'm thinking of either getting the Vintage Alhambra 10 motif necklace or just the simple necklace with a clover pendant. I'm debating over being "decorative" or "practical" lol!


----------



## Greenstar




----------



## vancleef fan

*La Vanguardia* Congratulations on your puchases today.. The earstuds are too cute and I love the look of  Alhambra bracelet next to the other ones


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you *Greenstar* and *vancleef fan!*

I also tried on the Frivole two-flower ring and small earrings. They looked fab but when I tried them on, they didn't look so fab on me lol! The clips/loops, or whatever you call them, on the earrings were too short and tight on my ears. As for the ring, when I looked in the full-length mirror, it just looked a bit off on me.


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> Hi everyone! I finally couldn't resist the urge to enter our local VC&A dealer so ... I got these pieces this week. I've always loved the Alhambra collection in YG with white mother of pearl and I finally surrendered to its calling lol!
> 
> - Vintage Alhambra bracelet, 5 motif, in YG
> - Vintage Alhambra ear studs ... they're really tiny but super duper cute
> 
> Well, I just got hit by the price increase but I only had the urge to buy them now lol! Love them to bits and next, I'm thinking of either getting the Vintage Alhambra 10 motif necklace or just the simple necklace with a clover pendant. I'm debating over being "decorative" or "practical" lol!



LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! I have the bracelet too and I looove it! It looks gorgeous with your pther pieces too ... congrats!!! My new bracelet in WG TURQUOISE is on it's way now eeeee!


----------



## mrs nordic

Love the ear studs, *LaVan*! May I ask how much they cost? (I only found price info for the ear clips.) Thanks!


----------



## mrs nordic

*rox_rocks*, your necklace is amazing, it must be my favorite model!


----------



## rox_rocks

surfergirljen said:


> show us!!!!!



many thanks for your compliments 

*la van* - you look great! love how you mixed up your bracelets!

as promised here's a picture of the lucky alhambra paired with the vintage alhambra


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you *surfergirljen, mrs nordic, rox_rocks!*

*surfergirl - *The turquoise Alhambra is gorgeous. 

*mrs nordic - *The ear studs cost 1,750 Swiss Francs (around USD 1,500)

*rox_rocks - *Ooh! I tried both those butterfly and single motif clover on. I really wish they would have the bigger one-motif clover necklace in YG. Apparently, it was released in 2006 as a limited edition. Now, they only released the WG version.


----------



## meghankkg

rox_rocks said:


> many thanks for your compliments
> 
> *la van* - you look great! love how you mixed up your bracelets!
> 
> as promised here's a picture of the lucky alhambra paired with the vintage alhambra


 
Wow, those look great together! The Lucky Alhambra is much longer than the Vintage. Did you have to special order it to be longer? Do you find they tangle?


----------



## mrs nordic

Thanks LaVan!


----------



## rox_rocks

meghankkg said:


> Wow, those look great together! The Lucky Alhambra is much longer than the Vintage. Did you have to special order it to be longer? Do you find they tangle?



*meghankkg* - the vintage alhambra is the same length as the lucky, I actually just use the second hole as closure (there's another small hole you can use for this - check your necklace and you'll see it too) so it is shorter.  It's not a special order and they don't tangle to much with me at all...I hope that helps. 

*mrs nordic*, *sammyjoe* & *sunkissed10* - the 6 motif is also my favourite piece, I was initially unsure if I could use it everyday but now I find that it is very easy to wear...try it out for yourselves and you'll see why 

*la van* - I know what you mean...I asked the same question and they did say that it was a limited edition and no longer in production...I wonder if it's still possible to find one or two somewhere....one for you and one for me 

thanks again for your kind words...hope to see your pieces here as well...

what's next on everyone's list?


----------



## van cleef lover

heey! im a new registerer ;p ,,
hope u all get the pieces u wish for !!


----------



## Bagsaremylife!

La Vanguardia said:


> Thank you *surfergirljen, mrs nordic, rox_rocks!*
> 
> *surfergirl - *The turquoise Alhambra is gorgeous.
> 
> *mrs nordic - *The ear studs cost 1,750 Swiss Francs (around USD 1,500)
> 
> *rox_rocks - *Ooh! I tried both those butterfly and single motif clover on. I really wish they would have the bigger one-motif clover necklace in YG. Apparently, it was released in 2006 as a limited edition. Now, they only released the WG version.


 

Hi LeVan! I love the bracelet.  I am wondering if you wouldn't mind sharing how much it cost?


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Thanks! The bracelet was 2,700 Swiss Francs.


----------



## surfergirljen

mine was $2850 Canadian


----------



## jayjay77

Wow ladies -- I'm enjoying all your new purchases!

*Meghankkg *-- love the layered look, you are so creative!
*rox_rocks* -- the 6 motif is stunning!  I love butterflies, so think your necklace is so adorable too!
*LaVanguardia* -- your bracelets look so pretty layered together! ... and studs are so cute, they seem just the right size


----------



## La Vanguardia

I've been thinking a lot about the Vintage YG MOP Alhambra necklace and I'm still torn between the 10 motif or the single motif one. Mmm ... one side of me thinks the 10 motif is gorgeous and can go from day to night, but the other side tells me that the single motif one will be more practical for everyday wear. Plus, if I wear my ear studs and bracelet together with the necklace, it won't look too much "Alhambra" lol!


----------



## rox_rocks

*la van* - you can definitely use both my dear...

with your style and panache, I'm sure you'll find a way to carry it off beautifully!


----------



## surfergirljen

Am in looooove!!!


----------



## butterfly36029

surfergirljen, those pieces you've bought are wonderful!! do you happen to know by any chance how much the matching earrings of that bracelet are? turquoise studs?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats surfergirljen!!! It is a stunning bracelet, the turo just pops!! From having no pieces to such a rounded collection is wonderful!!!!

Your bracelet and love bangle rock La Van!


----------



## rox_rocks

fabulous *surfergirljen*!  

the turquoise looks great on you!


----------



## surfergirljen

Thanks so much girls!!! I'm not much of an earring girl so I don't really know how much the turquoise earrings are - they seem to be about $800 - $1000 more than the MOP in general though.  

The bracelet was $3200 US I think? It came to $3800 CND.


----------



## Greenstar

Your bracelet is stunning


----------



## La Vanguardia

*surfergirl - *That turquoise bracelet is gorgeous!


----------



## meghankkg

I love it! Its so fresh and colorful


----------



## alo6

Everyone's pieces are so beautiful!  I've got a lot of catching up to do .

La Van - You totally inspired me to pick up the Alhambra studs this past weekend!

I got the Vintage Alhambra YG w/ mother of pearl last year.  My wrists are quite small so they took one of the clovers and made it into a pendant for me.

I picked up the studs in YG and turquoise.  I found out later that the SA that was helping me was the brand director and the last person he dressed was Paris Hilton.  He was very charming and convincing.  Even convinced my husband .


----------



## TrixieBoo

alo6 said:


> Everyone's pieces are so beautiful! I've got a lot of catching up to do .
> 
> La Van - You totally inspired me to pick up the Alhambra studs this past weekend!
> 
> I got the Vintage Alhambra YG w/ mother of pearl last year. My wrists are quite small so they took one of the clovers and made it into a pendant for me.
> 
> I picked up the studs in YG and turquoise. I found out later that the SA that was helping me was the brand director and the last person he dressed was Paris Hilton. He was very charming and convincing. Even convinced my husband .


 
Piccies aren't working for me.  But from the teeny pic boxes - just beautiful!


----------



## butterfly36029

alo6! those are the studs I want!! h ow much where they if you don't mind me asking? Thanks!! I want them sooo bad in turquoise!!


----------



## alo6

butterfly36029 said:


> alo6! those are the studs I want!! h ow much where they if you don't mind me asking? Thanks!! I want them sooo bad in turquoise!!



You must get them.  I love love love them.  They are so great for everyday and go well with jeans.  I got the last pair in London too!  I got them for 1300gbp (tax inc).  Unfortunately I am a resident here and couldn't get the VAT back!


----------



## butterfly36029

thanks alo6 for the info!!!


----------



## mrb4bags

Supergirljen  your bracelet is gorgeous.  I love turquoise with wg.

Alo6  the turquoise  studs look beautiful.


----------



## calisnoopy

wow love your studs *alo6* are those the mini or the small stud size?


----------



## calisnoopy

La Vanguardia said:


> Hi everyone! I finally couldn't resist the urge to enter our local VC&A dealer so ... I got these pieces this week. I've always loved the Alhambra collection in YG with white mother of pearl and I finally surrendered to its calling lol!
> 
> - Vintage Alhambra bracelet, 5 motif, in YG
> - Vintage Alhambra ear studs ... they're really tiny but super duper cute
> 
> Well, I just got hit by the price increase but I only had the urge to buy them now lol! Love them to bits and next, I'm thinking of either getting the Vintage Alhambra 10 motif necklace or just the simple necklace with a clover pendant. I'm debating over being "decorative" or "practical" lol!


 
looks gorgy!!!

are yours the mini or the small studs?  i have the mini studs which are tiny but cute


----------



## La Vanguardia

*alo6 - *Love your new studs! Glad I could inspire you! 

*calisnoopy - *My studs are the same size as alo6. I don't know if they're mini or small. So far, I've only seen two sizes at the boutique -- one which is the same size as the clover on the bracelets and the other is this smaller size.


----------



## Kamilla850

I have recently been bitten by the Van Cleef bug.  
Will you VC experts please tell me if anyone's had success with negotiating a price at jewelry stores or are these pieces always sold at full retail?  I have an opportunity to buy some pieces at 40% off but not sure if that's a standard discount offered at stores.


----------



## meghankkg

Kamilla850 said:


> I have recently been bitten by the Van Cleef bug.
> Will you VC experts please tell me if anyone's had success with negotiating a price at jewelry stores or are these pieces always sold at full retail? I have an opportunity to buy some pieces at 40% off but not sure if that's a standard discount offered at stores.


 
I had no luck negotiating a discount at the Van Cleef store...


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Thanks for your input.  I wouldn't expect to receive a discount at the VC&A boutique since since they must follow corporate pricing.  
My question is more so for those that have purchased at jewelry stores (not VC&A boutiques) that are authorized dealers.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think part of the problem with VCA is that they have very few AD's, most of their stock is contained with the VCA Boutiques. Someone may know an AD though. 

In the UK, they are sold mainly in VCA directly or you could try to find a secondhand piece through different stores.

Hopefully someone can jump in with more ideas.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I found out that sometimes a website called Signed Pieces gets VCA items in, these are pre owned.

Hopefully someone can chime in with other ideas.


----------



## Kamilla850

I took advantage of the discount for this Magic Alhambra necklace. I am still hyperventilating from this but knowing now that getting VC&A at discount is next to impossible makes it a little easier to breathe.
I sure hope that VC&A isn't addictive because then I'm in trouble.


----------



## jayjay77

*Kamilla* -- that is stunning!  ... and I can't believe you got a 40% discount!!  It would be a crime not to get some VCA at that price!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you jayjay!  It was actually 60% discount.


----------



## Queenie

Wow *Kamilla,* this is so amazing!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

No way Kamilla That is amazing!! Can you pm me the details??


----------



## La Vanguardia

*kamilla - * 60% off ... major deal!


----------



## kshin30

Kamilla,

Could you pm the info on your store and salesperson PLEASE.

Thanks


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you ladies!  It wasn't purchased through a store, it was an employee discount through Richemont Group.  I work for a company that has a JV with Richemont so we now get their employee discount.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think you look great modelling the VCA, please think about getting some more pieces for yourself at that price, it is a steal!! Good for you!! Enjoy your necklace!!


----------



## rox_rocks

did you say 60%?!  geezzzzz.....what a deal! 

they look absolutely great on you and with that type of discount 
I certainly wouldn't worry about getting addicted


----------



## Greenstar

Kamilla850 said:


> I took advantage of the discount for this Magic Alhambra necklace. I am still hyperventilating from this but knowing now that getting VC&A at discount is next to impossible makes it a little easier to breathe.
> I sure hope that VC&A isn't addictive because then I'm in trouble.


 TDF YOU NECKLACE IS STUNNING


----------



## transcendent1

Thanks, Sammyjoe, if your DH finds out, don't forget to share


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ I will defo try!!


----------



## vancleef fan

KAMILLA, you are sooo lucky to get that amazing discount....Congratulations on your stunning necklace


----------



## Greenstar

Kamilla,

You should buy the ring,earrings or bracelet to match your necklace it is really stunning!


----------



## H-Less

I am actively drooling over several pieces.  Hoping to get my first piece of VC&A for an upcoming anniversary. 

Which do you think should be my first (a possible signiture piece to wear everyday)...

-Papillon WG/GMOP pendant with diamonds
-Vintage Alhambra necklace in WG & Chalcedony (10 motifs)
-Vintage Alhambra necklace in YG & turquiose (10 motifs)
-Alhambra necklace in WG/GMOP (10 motifs)
-Alhambra WG/GMOP pendant (1 motif)

Which do you think I will get the most pleasure from and what I will be able to wear everyday...I love jewelry and love to wear it. I don't want to get something that will sit in a drawer. 

Thanks fellow VCA-addicts...
Your help is greatly appreciated!
-H.


----------



## Bethc

*Surfergirl,  *I just saw your set, it's absolutely gorgeous!   I never thought about an extender...it's an interesting idea!

I have the WG version of the MOP bracelet and matching earrings, but I'm still waiting for the necklace.  With the extender, how long does that make your necklace?

Thanks!


----------



## alo6

calisnoopy said:


> wow love your studs *alo6* are those the mini or the small stud size?



Cali - I'm not sure what the difference between the small and the mini is.  I only saw 2 sizes in the boutique and they were the smaller of the 2.  Hope this helps.

Kamilla - your necklace is stunning!!!  Great price too!


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> *Surfergirl,  *I just saw your set, it's absolutely gorgeous!   I never thought about an extender...it's an interesting idea!
> 
> I have the WG version of the MOP bracelet and matching earrings, but I'm still waiting for the necklace.  With the extender, how long does that make your necklace?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi there!!

Oooh I think my next dream purchase will be the white gold and MOP 20 motif!   Well let's see... the 10 motif necklace is 16 inches long and the 20 motif is about 34 I think?  The bracelet measures 7.5 inches and the extender I had made was 4 inches long... so when I combine them all of them I have about a 28 inch long necklace... which is close to the 20 motif but kind of more flexible!  So fun!! Good luck - definitely tell us when you get yours!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Kamilla850 said:


> Thank you jayjay!  It was actually 60% discount.



OMG Kamilla I am DYING of jealousy!!! I wish you could share that discount - it is SICK how much I would spend if I had access to that!!! Seriously I would get every piece I dream of!! LUCKY YOU!!! 

Can I be your best friend? LOL...


----------



## Bethc

surfergirljen said:


> Hi there!!
> 
> Oooh I think my next dream purchase will be the white gold and MOP 20 motif! Well let's see... the 10 motif necklace is 16 inches long and the 20 motif is about 34 I think? The bracelet measures 7.5 inches and the extender I had made was 4 inches long... so when I combine them all of them I have about a 28 inch long necklace... which is close to the 20 motif but kind of more flexible!  So fun!! Good luck - definitely tell us when you get yours!!!


 
Thanks!  This adds a new wrinkle...  I know the 10 motif would be too short for me, so I was focued on the 20 motif and saving for that.  

Then I saw the Magic Alhambra (I think) single pendant that I love, so I thought I would get that first and continue working on the 20.  But looking at your necklace, I'm wondering if I really need the 20 for the length??
I guess I'm going to have to go to the store and play with them.

Does anyone know the standard length of the chain on a single motif pendant?

Thanks!


----------



## La Vanguardia

For those with the 10-motif and 1-motif Alhambra necklaces, which one do you use most for everyday? I know they're very different and can be used for different purposes/occasions. I'm still debating between the two. I already wear a lot of bracelets and always have a ring, earrings and watch on so I'm wondering if the 10-motif one will make me look like a Christmas tree lol!


----------



## Bethc

Ok... I went back to visit today after work...  I tried on the 20 motif and it is absolutely perfect for me... but it may take a while for me to put all of the funds together.  I also asked to see the Magic Alahambra and I liked it a lot, not instead of the 20 motif, but I really see it as a perfect every day piece.  

So I bought it!!!  I decided to add a few inches to the chain, so the SA said next week... I'm so excited!!


----------



## meghankkg

La Vanguardia said:


> For those with the 10-motif and 1-motif Alhambra necklaces, which one do you use most for everyday? I know they're very different and can be used for different purposes/occasions. I'm still debating between the two. I already wear a lot of bracelets and always have a ring, earrings and watch on so I'm wondering if the 10-motif one will make me look like a Christmas tree lol!


 
I have both the small and vintage alhambra pendant necklaces. Some days I wear both together, other days either the larger or smaller. BUT, I wear one or both of them every day. I think the one pendant is perfect for everyday wear, they go with casual or dressy outfits and never compete. I am like you and wear earrings, a ring, a watch and bracelets, so I don't like for my necklaces to compete with all the other jewelry.


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> Ok... I went back to visit today after work...  I tried on the 20 motif and it is absolutely perfect for me... but it may take a while for me to put all of the funds together.  I also asked to see the Magic Alahambra and I liked it a lot, not instead of the 20 motif, but I really see it as a perfect every day piece.
> 
> So I bought it!!!  I decided to add a few inches to the chain, so the SA said next week... I'm so excited!!



WOO HOO!!   YAY so happy for you! They are such different pieces and it's nice to hav this one to love while you save!!   

You know I love that I have the 10 motif but am still a bit obsessed by the idea of owning the 20 in another colour SOON. The 28 inch that I described with my extender/bracelet still feels a bit dresser han the 20 motifs as does the YG... o I think I'd love a more "casual" fun one.   It is definitely an addiction!!!  

I have to decide between the WG turquoise and the WG MOP.  Which is ok b/c I need time to save a bit!! 

**Anyone know the price of the turquoise 20 motif? Greycat?


----------



## La Vanguardia

meghankkg said:


> I have both the small and vintage alhambra pendant necklaces. Some days I wear both together, other days either the larger or smaller. BUT, I wear one or both of them every day. I think the one pendant is perfect for everyday wear, they go with casual or dressy outfits and never compete. I am like you and wear earrings, a ring, a watch and bracelets, so I don't like for my necklaces to compete with all the other jewelry.



Thank you. This is really helpful! I'm leaning more now towards the single motif YG MOP so it's more discreet and won't make me look like a Christmas tree with all the other jewelry I wear lol!


----------



## mlbags

I chanced upon someone wearing a multi-coloured Alhambra.... gorgeous.  Anyone here owns one?  Can't get it out of my mind and I would love to see more!


----------



## Bethc

^^ Oooh!  That sounds amazing... 
I can't go back to the store again, the security guard already knows me!


----------



## mlbags

mlbags said:


> I chanced upon someone wearing a multi-coloured Alhambra.... gorgeous. Anyone here owns one? Can't get it out of my mind and I would love to see more!


 
Oh, also, this multi-coloured Alhambra is in a long chain, all are in the clover designs but multi-coloured.  From the VCA website, I could only see the multi-coloured one but in different motifs (clover, birds, butterflies etc) on 1 chain..... (pardon me but I'm not sure of the name of this Alhambra range - Magic?)


----------



## vancleef fan

mlbags said:


> I chanced upon someone wearing a multi-coloured Alhambra.... gorgeous. Anyone here owns one? Can't get it out of my mind and I would love to see more!


 

I guess you are talking about the Lucky Alhambra necklace that is 12 motifs with malachite, carnelian and tiger eye, it is very cute
 I personally prefer a longer necklace like the 20 motif Magic Alhambra which I can layer 2 and 3 times ( very versatile )


----------



## orchids

mlbags said:


> I chanced upon someone wearing a multi-coloured Alhambra.... gorgeous.  Anyone here owns one?  Can't get it out of my mind and I would love to see more!



I own the Lucky Alhambra in yellow gold with the carnelian, malechite, tigers eye and grey/white MOP clovers and love it. I had initially gone in looking for the 20-clover in onyx but found the multi-colored Lucky Alhambra more suitable on me. It can also be doubled and is at least the same length if not longer than the 20-clover Vintage Alhambra necklace. No modeling shots, but here's a picture. There is also a white-gold version with different motifs in lapis lazuli, turquoise, and MOP.


----------



## orchids

Kamilla850 said:


> ^^Thanks for your input.  I wouldn't expect to receive a discount at the VC&A boutique since since they must follow corporate pricing.
> My question is more so for those that have purchased at jewelry stores (not VC&A boutiques) that are authorized dealers.



Certain Neiman Marcus stores also have a VCA counter. If you have a NM card and shop on days when they offer gift cards or triple points, you'll get a good bonus back. If you live in a state without a NM, that would mean tax-free as well.  In addition, they may be willing to discount on non-Alhambra pieces.


----------



## Bethc

Ok... still waiting for the necklace.  I also bought the WG MOP ear cuffs.  I tried them on again tonight and they hurt!!  

I saw the other ones that look like studs, are there any other earrings that go with the WG MOP alhambra motif?


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc:  Maybe the hanging Magic alhambra ones??

Great choice on the necklace!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Your necklace is stunning Orchids!!

Bethc, earrings that hurt are not good, is there anything VCA suggest.


----------



## Bethc

surfergirljen said:


> Bethc: Maybe the hanging Magic alhambra ones??
> 
> Great choice on the necklace!!


 
Thank you!  I have them on today, if I move the cuff over to the side a little, it's seems to be fine... we'll see.  

I can't wait to have my necklace!!  The funny part is, if I add the necklace and earrings together, it's almost the 20 motif necklace... incredible!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Went shopping in Geneva today to buy some home decor ... *and* ...

I stopped by the VCA boutique and was initially set on getting either the single motif Vintage Alhambra necklace or the Magic Alhambra clover ring in YG MOP. But my heart skipped a beat when I tried on the Magic Alhambra butterfly ring. It's gorgeous and fab even when worn alone!  They also gave me a free candle.

To top my day off, I also got La Durée macarons in my favorite flavors, especially "rose petal."


----------



## surfergirljen

Ooooh it is sooooo pretty!!!!!!! I didn't  even know they made those!!!   So that is from the lucky line then?  I would totally love that!!

Sigh... I miss days like you had today, coming home with a treasure and indulgence after shopping! With a newborn & a 2 year old I think it'll be a while for me!!   Oh well that's what online shopping is for... I'm sure the next time I hit bloor st in Toronto I'm going to do VCA damage big time!!


----------



## Bethc

La Vanguardia said:


> Went shopping in Geneva today to buy some home decor ... *and* ...
> 
> I stopped by the VCA boutique and was initially set on getting either the single motif Vintage Alhambra necklace or the Magic Alhambra clover ring in YG MOP. But my heart skipped a beat when I tried on the Magic Alhambra butterfly ring. It's gorgeous and fab even when worn alone!  They also gave me a free candle.
> 
> To top my day off, I also got La Durée macarons in my favorite flavors, especially "rose petal."


 
Absolutely stunning!!  I love it!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Bethc

Sammyjoe said:


> Your necklace is stunning Orchids!!
> 
> Bethc, earrings that hurt are not good, is there anything VCA suggest.


 
You're right!  But I did wear them today and they were fine, so I'll see how it goes.


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> Went shopping in Geneva today to buy some home decor ... *and* ...
> 
> I stopped by the VCA boutique and was initially set on getting either the single motif Vintage Alhambra necklace or the Magic Alhambra clover ring in YG MOP. But my heart skipped a beat when I tried on the Magic Alhambra butterfly ring. It's gorgeous and fab even when worn alone!  They also gave me a free candle.
> 
> To top my day off, I also got La Durée macarons in my favorite flavors, especially "rose petal."



ps I checked out your preggo blog - congrats!! when do you find out the sex?  I just had little girl #2 3 weeks ago today!


----------



## mlbags

surfergirljen said:


> OT a little..... surfergirljen, I love the statement in your signature!
> LOL...., how true!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you everyone!!! I made a mistake and the butterfly ring is from  the Lucky Alhambra line and not the Magic Alhambra collection LOL! I really love it and the butterfly is a good size. When I tried on the clover ring (together with my clover studs and bracelet), it looked nice but with the butterfly, it was FABULOUS!!!



surfergirljen said:


> ps I checked out your preggo blog - congrats!! when do you find out the sex?  I just had little girl #2 3 weeks ago today!



I just found out the sex and we're having a girl! I got the ring myself to kind of celebrate LOL! The doc did say that with girls, it's never 100% as the penis might be hiding. But he checked several times and said we have a very, very, very high chance it's a girl!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats again La Van, I just love the VCA ring!!


----------



## butterfly36029

La Van that's a beautiful ring!!


----------



## Greenstar

Congrats on the baby girl:kiss: 

Can we have a action Pix of your ring please.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks everyone!

I was trying on my butterfly ring again and I think I got a size too big. I called the VCA boutique and will have it exchanged for a smaller size ... that means I need to go to Geneva again next week! I don't mind as I can shop for more home decor and get La Durée macarons lol!

*Greenstar - *I'll post an action shot next week after I get my ring exchanged to a smaller size.


----------



## j0s1e267

late to the game but *alo6, LaVan, orchids and surfergirljen*, GORGEOUS VCA pieces!!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Vanguardia - first congrats on the little GIRL!!! YAY!! Yes they said that to us too but it's pretty easy to see when it's a girl ... I have two girls now and they are the best! And you can always pass your jewelry on to them... which is kind of a great excuse to buy whatever you love! haha. I went nuts on the VCA stuff just before having Julia last month... I just felt like treating myself and definitely envisioned passing them down to my daughters one day!

So happy for you- treat yourself and enjoy the lovely 2nd trimester glow!!! Do everything you'd like to do for yourself in the next few months and enjoy!!!


----------



## Bethc

I saw the butterfly ring in WG w/turquoise today... it was all I could do to not buy it immediately!  So pretty...


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> I saw the butterfly ring in WG w/turquoise today... it was all I could do to not buy it immediately!  So pretty...



oooh how much was it? that sounds STUNNING!!


----------



## Bethc

^^  I don't remember exactly, I had to have her put it away before I bought it.  It was around $3K.  I loved it!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I asked the price for the Vintage clover ring in yellow gold (she said it does not come in white gold) and in the UK for the White or Grey MOP it is £1850.


----------



## glamour724

*La Vanguardia* - La duree AND van cleef and arpels!! It doesn't get much better than that. Gorgeous ring! 

I am pretty sure I am getting the MOP vintage alhambra pendant for my graduation.


----------



## lemontart

Hi, does anyone know the current price of the vintage alhambra 5 motifs bracelet in WG or YG w/ MOP as well as the WG w/ chalcedony?

I really want to have one of those!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

lemontart said:


> Hi, does anyone know the current price of the vintage alhambra 5 motifs bracelet in WG or YG w/ MOP as well as the WG w/ chalcedony?
> 
> I really want to have one of those!!!



Hey lemon! I bought th turquoise in USD and the YG/MOP in CND... but the turq. was $3350 US I believe. The turquoise is always more than the MOP ones... I think the turquoise came to $3800 CND and the MOP one was around $2850 CND to give you an idea. It's about $2500 or $2300 for the MOP in USD. Turquoise is definitely more of an investment, about $1000 more on this piece ... but I LOVE it!!!


----------



## mishaagui

Here's something new from VCA... 
http://unejourneeaparis.com/vca-en.html#/Collection/Home

So cute! Just love it!

Anyone seen it IRL?? Any idea how much the price range is? =)


----------



## lemontart

surfergirljen said:


> Hey lemon! I bought th turquoise in USD and the YG/MOP in CND... but the turq. was $3350 US I believe. The turquoise is always more than the MOP ones... I think the turquoise came to $3800 CND and the MOP one was around $2850 CND to give you an idea. It's about $2500 or $2300 for the MOP in USD. Turquoise is definitely more of an investment, about $1000 more on this piece ... but I LOVE it!!!


 
I finally called to the store yesterday and the MOP bracelet is now $2450. You also have the bracelet in YG/MOP? Wow! Do you have any modelling pix to share? I really want to see how it looks on wrist. Too bad we don't have VCA store here in San Francisco. If I am really buying I will have to do a phone order without really trying it on, so it will be great if I can see modelling pix from you! TIA!


----------



## Queenie

La Vanguardia said:


> I just found out the sex and we're having a girl! I got the ring myself to kind of celebrate LOL! The doc did say that with girls, it's never 100% as the penis might be hiding. But he checked several times and said we have a very, very, very high chance it's a girl!


OMG, *La Van*!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! She will be so pretty like her mum!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thanks everyone!!!*


----------



## Bethc

I have a question, for those of you that have two bracelets of different stones, say MOP and turq, do you wear them at the same time?   I'm just thinking...


----------



## surfergirljen

lemontart said:


> I finally called to the store yesterday and the MOP bracelet is now $2450. You also have the bracelet in YG/MOP? Wow! Do you have any modelling pix to share? I really want to see how it looks on wrist. Too bad we don't have VCA store here in San Francisco. If I am really buying I will have to do a phone order without really trying it on, so it will be great if I can see modelling pix from you! TIA!



Hey there Lemontart! Yes I have been a bad bad girl lately - I recently purchased the 10 motif YG/MOP necklace and the matching bracelet, and then went out and bought myself the WG/TURQ bracelet too! My "push presents" to myself (and kind of from my husband although he doesn't know how much they were!)  

I'm now OBSESSED with getting a 20 motif one - I think in white gold b/c to me it seems more casual? Summery? Just trying to decide what colour. I don't think I can possibly justify the WG TURQ one although I adore it - it's like $3600 more than the WG MOP! So it'll probably be the WG/MOP (that way my necklaces will be different... I can't see myself layering them anyway). 

I haven't actually taken a modeling pic of me wearing my MOP YG one, but check out posts #140 and #155 on this thread and you'll see my WG turquoise one modeled and also someone else wearing the MOP YG one!  

Good luck!! I think the bracelets are SO classic and am sure you will love whichever one you choose!! IMHO the turquoise "pops" the most in the WG, and the MOP pops the most on the YG... but they are all gorgeous!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> I have a question, for those of you that have two bracelets of different stones, say MOP and turq, do you wear them at the same time?   I'm just thinking...



Hey Beth! I think I would IF they were the same gold colour. I don't think I'd wear my YG/MOP with my WG/TURQ ... I think it might be a bit clashy - but that's just me. I'd definitely wear a YG/Onyx and YG/MOP one together for example... and the WG/TURQ would look pretty with the WG/MOP... I think I'll usually just wear one alone no matter which ones I buy in the future though.


----------



## surfergirljen

lemontart said:


> Hi, does anyone know the current price of the vintage alhambra 5 motifs bracelet in WG or YG w/ MOP as well as the WG w/ chalcedony?
> 
> I really want to have one of those!!!



ps I think the chalcedony is more than the MOP and Onyx... is that what you found?


----------



## Ascella

Does anyone know what the 20 motif YG/MOP is retailing for right now? Thx.


----------



## Bethc

Assuming the YG is the same as WG, close to $10K.


----------



## Ascella

Bethc said:


> Assuming the YG is the same as WG, close to $10K.



Thanks!


----------



## surfergirljen

I just called - they are $9800.


----------



## Ascella

surfergirljen said:


> I just called - they are $9800.


I hope they will not increase the prices in a long while.


----------



## lemontart

surfergirljen said:


> Hey there Lemontart! Yes I have been a bad bad girl lately - I recently purchased the 10 motif YG/MOP necklace and the matching bracelet, and then went out and bought myself the WG/TURQ bracelet too! My "push presents" to myself (and kind of from my husband although he doesn't know how much they were!)
> 
> I'm now OBSESSED with getting a 20 motif one - I think in white gold b/c to me it seems more casual? Summery? Just trying to decide what colour. I don't think I can possibly justify the WG TURQ one although I adore it - it's like $3600 more than the WG MOP! So it'll probably be the WG/MOP (that way my necklaces will be different... I can't see myself layering them anyway).
> 
> I haven't actually taken a modeling pic of me wearing my MOP YG one, but check out posts #140 and #155 on this thread and you'll see my WG turquoise one modeled and also someone else wearing the MOP YG one!
> 
> Good luck!! I think the bracelets are SO classic and am sure you will love whichever one you choose!! IMHO the turquoise "pops" the most in the WG, and the MOP pops the most on the YG... but they are all gorgeous!!


 
hey sufergirljen, the YG/MOP is really nice but i think i still like the WG/MOP more...i guess this is a personal thing, i always like WG jewelry more! one thing i worry now is my wrist is really small, i don't know if the bracelet will look good on me...even tho they are able to take off a few links, i am worried that it will ruin the overall style....i really don't know what to do now!

I really wanted that bracelet, or say I really wanted to add an item to my collection, so if that bracelet doesn't work out, I am thinking maybe to get the sweet alhambra clover necklace or bracelet, what do you think? any other suggestion? The items I have now are the vintage alhambra WG/MOP ring w/ a diamond at the center, vintage alhambra single motif pendant in WG/MOP, and sweet alhambra butterfly bracelet.

When are you planning to get your 20 motif?


----------



## lemontart

surfergirljen said:


> ps I think the chalcedony is more than the MOP and Onyx... is that what you found?


 
yes, the chalcedony is over $3K...i m not sure about the onyx tho.


----------



## Smoothoprter

I finally picked up the stud earrings to go with my 10 motif YG/MOP.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Stunning Smoothoprter!! Fantastic set!!


----------



## Bethc

Smoothoprter said:


> I finally picked up the stud earrings to go with my 10 motif YG/MOP. Thanks for letting me share.


 
Gorgeous!  Congratulations!


----------



## H-Less

Such a beautiful combination.  Looks lovely on you! Many congratulations
-H.


----------



## avedashiva

Smoothoprter said:


> I finally picked up the stud earrings to go with my 10 motif YG/MOP. Thanks for letting me share.


 

so pretty - congratulations!


----------



## whistlez

You look lovely with your new earrings and necklace! congrats!


----------



## lemontart

*Smoothoprter*, the necklace and earrings look so good on you! Congrats!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Smoothoprter - *Lovely set!


----------



## La Vanguardia

* Update *

So I went back to the VCA boutique in Geneva today to exchange my Lucky Alhambra butterfly ring for a smaller size. It's perfect! And since I was already there, I decided to get the single motif YG MOP necklace also lol! Now, I have my full set for everyday wear (mini studs, necklace, bracelet, ring)! 

Oh, and of course, got myself more macarons from La Durée!







Modelling pic of Lucky Alhambra butterfly ring with my Vintage Alhambra bracelet.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Oh my La Van! You sure do make a splash! I love it!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Lol! When I had on all the different Alhambra pieces at the boutique, I seriously asked the SAs if I looked like a Christmas tree. We all agreed that if I would get the 10 motif necklace and wear it with all the others, I'd look like a Christmas tree. But with the single motif necklace, it was a tiny bit more discreet lol!

Oh, I also tried on the Vintage Alhambra turquoise earclips and they looked fab. But my ears didn't feel so comfortable with the pressure from the earclips ... they kinda hurt. The SAs did say that they can adjust/loosen them to be more comfortable. I guess my ears are too fat lol!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lol, I doubt your ear lobes are fat at all, someone else has a slight issue with them, its good that they can be adjusted. It is also good that the SA's told you the truth about the whole look and you simplied it by getting the motif. You have so many wonderful pieces!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Thanks! The SAs at the Geneva boutique are really nice and helpful ... highly recommended!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Thanks ladies.  I came so very close to also purchasing the grey MOP vintage alhambra ring but then I started feeling guilty.  The ring will have to wait for another time, and hopefully there will not be another price increase.  I'd also love to get the 6 motif magic alhambra necklace someday.


----------



## Smoothoprter

La Vanguardia said:


> * Update *
> 
> So I went back to the VCA boutique in Geneva today to exchange my Lucky Alhambra butterfly ring for a smaller size. It's perfect! And since I was already there, I decided to get the single motif YG MOP necklace also lol! Now, I have my full set for everyday wear (mini studs, necklace, bracelet, ring)!
> 
> Oh, and of course, got myself more macarons from La Durée!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modelling pic of Lucky Alhambra butterfly ring with my Vintage Alhambra bracelet.


 
Fabulous vintage alhambra pieces.  I was at the VCA at South Coast Plaza a few weeks ago and I also had a bunch of vintage alhambra pieces on at once, it's how I decided that I also wanted the grey MOP ring and the 6 motif magic alhambra necklace (someday...).


----------



## dreamdoll

La Van, I  the VCA pieces on you! Gorgeous!!


----------



## H-Less

La Vanguardia said:


> * Update *
> 
> So I went back to the VCA boutique in Geneva today to exchange my Lucky Alhambra butterfly ring for a smaller size. It's perfect! And since I was already there, I decided to get the single motif YG MOP necklace also lol! Now, I have my full set for everyday wear (mini studs, necklace, bracelet, ring)!
> 
> Oh, and of course, got myself more macarons from La Durée!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modelling pic of Lucky Alhambra butterfly ring with my Vintage Alhambra bracelet.


Your pieces are so lovely.  And the macarons too.  OMG what a fantastic day.  Many, many congratulations.


----------



## j0s1e267

Oh La Van, what a fabulous add-on to your collection!!!


----------



## j0s1e267

Smoothoprter, gorgeous!  It looks really lovely on you!


----------



## vancleef fan

LA VAN and SMOOTHOPRTOR 
Congratulations on your purchases, lovely pieces


----------



## van cleef lover

heeey !! 
please i asked before from where do u get discounts and no one answered me.
is it like u ask for a discount or the shop already had discounts?!
coz ive never seen a vc&a shop that has the discount sign!
thanks aloot..


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!*



Smoothoprter said:


> Fabulous vintage alhambra pieces.  I was at the VCA at South Coast Plaza a few weeks ago and I also had a bunch of vintage alhambra pieces on at once, it's how I decided that I also wanted the grey MOP ring and the 6 motif magic alhambra necklace (someday...).



Oooh! The grey MOP is lovely, I really like it, especially the Magic Alhambra clover one! I was also surprised how well it looked in YG. I always thought grey looks better in WG ... guess I'm wrong lol!


----------



## Smoothoprter

van cleef lover said:


> heeey !!
> please i asked before from where do u get discounts and no one answered me.
> is it like u ask for a discount or the shop already had discounts?!
> coz ive never seen a vc&a shop that has the discount sign!
> thanks aloot..


 
I think only one member here has spoken about a discount and I think it could be because she knows someone that works for VCA.  I paid full retail for my VCA.  I'd love a discount too.


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> * Update *
> 
> So I went back to the VCA boutique in Geneva today to exchange my Lucky Alhambra butterfly ring for a smaller size. It's perfect! And since I was already there, I decided to get the single motif YG MOP necklace also lol! Now, I have my full set for everyday wear (mini studs, necklace, bracelet, ring)!
> 
> Oh, and of course, got myself more macarons from La Durée!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modelling pic of Lucky Alhambra butterfly ring with my Vintage Alhambra bracelet.



VAN you are the best! LOL... I love it!!! OMG girl you know how to treat yourself!!! If you lived in Toronto I think we would be great shopping buddies!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

LOL... I can't let Vanguardia have all the fun here... 

I stopped by my VCA dealer on Monday because after wearing my MOP/YG bracelet (which I LOVE) with my white gold rings, I found it kind of bugged me that they didn't match... and I've been aching to get a 20 motif necklace too...

...sooooooooo....

I've traded in my YG/MOP bracelet for the WG/MOP 20 motif necklace!!!   It's on order now. YAY! At least the bracelet's price makes a small dent in the total... LOL...

I also found a WG/TURQ single motif necklace on ebay and just bought that too for a huge steal! 

So for those of you keeping track (or anyone who cares!) my collection is now (and will STAY this way, I swear!):

YG/MOP 10 motif vintage alhambra necklace
WG/MOP 20 motif vintage alhambra necklace 
WG/TURQ 5 motif vintage alhambra bracelet
WG/TURQ single motif vintage alhambra necklace!

I do LOVE my yellow gold necklace and envision myself wearing it alone for more formal events as a really special piece... and my white gold 20 motif more for every day fashion.  LEMON: I had to agree with you about the 20 motif in WG - I just think I'll wear it more considering my wedding rings are WG too. 

I am beyond excited... somehow I've ended up with everything I love in this collection! Blown a lot of money which I cannot believe I've done (it's like once you break the seal... suddenly it becomes very easy to justify... scary!!) but am just in love with all of them. YAY! This is IT, am on a MAJOR ban... all of you have the right to ***** slap me if I even talk about buying anything else for the next year!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

H-Less said:


> Your pieces are so lovely.  And the macarons too.  OMG what a fantastic day.  Many, many congratulations.



Seriously I've never seen such a pretty box for treats before!!! I wish I lived somewhere where they sold those!

ps the ring looks GORGEOUS on you - what a beautiful collection you have!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Smoothoprter said:


> I think only one member here has spoken about a discount and I think it could be because she knows someone that works for VCA.  I paid full retail for my VCA.  I'd love a discount too.



I think they never really give discounts to be honest. I did get the nerve to email my SA and ask her, but haven't heard back ... LOL I guess that's a NO! Oh well. 

My SA at Birks in Toronto said that they might consider one for the "larger ticket items"... to me that's a 20 motif... but he was referring to the $100-$200 K pieces ... LOL - not exactly in my price range!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I like your posts!! Surfergirljen, they are interesting, from nil to such a wonderful collection!!! Congrats!!!! I am going to search Ebay!!Lol!!


----------



## surfergirljen

lemontart said:


> hey sufergirljen, the YG/MOP is really nice but i think i still like the WG/MOP more...i guess this is a personal thing, i always like WG jewelry more! one thing i worry now is my wrist is really small, i don't know if the bracelet will look good on me...even tho they are able to take off a few links, i am worried that it will ruin the overall style....i really don't know what to do now!
> 
> I really wanted that bracelet, or say I really wanted to add an item to my collection, so if that bracelet doesn't work out, I am thinking maybe to get the sweet alhambra clover necklace or bracelet, what do you think? any other suggestion? The items I have now are the vintage alhambra WG/MOP ring w/ a diamond at the center, vintage alhambra single motif pendant in WG/MOP, and sweet alhambra butterfly bracelet.
> 
> When are you planning to get your 20 motif?



Um... in a week or so!! HA! See my post above but I totally caved  - decided after trying on my YG bracelet (which I still love) with my WG wedding rings (which I'd forgotten in Florida and didn't have when I tried the YG on and bought it) that you were right... I do prefer to keep metals the same on the same hand. So since it was just under 30 days since I bought it, I stopped by Birks and asked if I could apply the price of the bracelet to the 20 motif WG MOP necklace and they said yes, so it's on order!!!  I AM SO BAD!!! 

Okay as for the bracelet - yes I think if you found the bracelet too big on you the sweet ones would be SO pretty! I love them. I think maybe what I would do if I had teeny wrists would be to have VCA or a jeweler remove one or two chain links from between EACH motif, so that they were still evenly spaced - then I think it would be really pretty! I think the sweet ones would be too small on me (with regular sized wrists I think!) ... but might be perfect on a teeny wrist!  

The pieces you have sound SO pretty already!! If you already have a sweet butterfly bracelet I think a vintage alhambra one would be a really nice different one to get and you could easily layer them. Hmmm... what else... you could always save for the 10 motif necklace too! 

I love this website... too much fun!! Let me know what you decide to do!


----------



## surfergirljen

Sammyjoe said:


> I like your posts!! Surfergirljen, they are interesting, from nil to such a wonderful collection!!! Congrats!!!! I am going to search Ebay!!Lol!!



LOL I know I'm shopping like a psycho lately but I don't care! haha. No, I do... I do feel guilty but being a working mom with two little girls right now, I just feel like treating myself! It will have to stop NOW though! LOL. 

I know I love reading everyone's posts!


----------



## surfergirljen

Smoothoprter said:


> I finally picked up the stud earrings to go with my 10 motif YG/MOP.  Thanks for letting me share.



You look SO pretty with them on!! If I wore earrings I'd totally get a set just like that to go with my necklace! CONGRATS!


----------



## Bethc

surfergirljen said:


> LOL... I can't let Vanguardia have all the fun here...
> 
> I stopped by my VCA dealer on Monday because after wearing my MOP/YG bracelet (which I LOVE) with my white gold rings, I found it kind of bugged me that they didn't match... and I've been aching to get a 20 motif necklace too...
> 
> ...sooooooooo....
> 
> I've traded in my YG/MOP bracelet for the WG/MOP 20 motif necklace!!!  It's on order now. YAY! At least the bracelet's price makes a small dent in the total... LOL...
> 
> I also found a WG/TURQ single motif necklace on ebay and just bought that too for a huge steal!
> 
> So for those of you keeping track (or anyone who cares!) my collection is now (and will STAY this way, I swear!):
> 
> YG/MOP 10 motif vintage alhambra necklace
> WG/MOP 20 motif vintage alhambra necklace
> WG/TURQ 5 motif vintage alhambra bracelet
> WG/TURQ single motif vintage alhambra necklace!
> 
> I do LOVE my yellow gold necklace and envision myself wearing it alone for more formal events as a really special piece... and my white gold 20 motif more for every day fashion. LEMON: I had to agree with you about the 20 motif in WG - I just think I'll wear it more considering my wedding rings are WG too.
> 
> I am beyond excited... somehow I've ended up with everything I love in this collection! Blown a lot of money which I cannot believe I've done (it's like once you break the seal... suddenly it becomes very easy to justify... scary!!) but am just in love with all of them. YAY! This is IT, am on a MAJOR ban... all of you have the right to ***** slap me if I even talk about buying anything else for the next year!!!


 
Wow!!! 

You did good!!  I'm still waiting for my WG/MOP Magic Alhambra, but I haven't ventured to even think about the 20 motif right now... soon!


----------



## Sammyjoe

surfergirljen said:


> LOL I know I'm shopping like a psycho lately but I don't care! haha. No, I do... I do feel guilty but being a working mom with two little girls right now, I just feel like treating myself! It will have to stop NOW though! LOL.
> 
> I know I love reading everyone's posts!


 
You should not feel guilty, you and everyone else deserves these VCA treasures, you could totally stop and be 100% satisfied with what you have, you have a wonderful rounded collection, now its time to enjoy them!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Surfergirljen:

Yay! What a fabulous way to treat yourself!!! The 20-motif necklace will be a fabulous addition to your collection. It will definitely ooze glamor to your outfits. 

Can't wait to see your modelling pics when it arrives!

Oh, and the boxes for La Durée macarons are really gorgeous. I love them and keep some for trinkets as they're really sturdy.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Lemontart:

Depending on the size of your wrist, VCA (or the local distributor in your area) can shorten the 5-motif bracelet and space out the links between the clovers evenly. My bracelet will actually fit better if shortened but I'm still debating whether to do it or not.


----------



## alo6

La Vanguardia said:


> Lemontart:
> 
> Depending on the size of your wrist, VCA (or the local distributor in your area) can shorten the 5-motif bracelet and space out the links between the clovers evenly. My bracelet will actually fit better if shortened but I'm still debating whether to do it or not.



La Van - Fab ring!

I have the 5-motif bracelet and it was quite big on me.  The actually took on of the clovers and made it into a pendant for me.  The labor was free of charge and I just had to but the chain for the pendant.  Technically I have a 4-motif bracelet.  My DH was very happy.  2-in-1!


----------



## j0s1e267

*surfergirljen*, wow!!!!  I can't wait to see your updated collection!


----------



## surfergirljen

alo6 said:


> la van - fab ring!
> 
> I have the 5-motif bracelet and it was quite big on me.  The actually took on of the clovers and made it into a pendant for me.  The labor was free of charge and i just had to but the chain for the pendant.  Technically i have a 4-motif bracelet.  My dh was very happy.  2-in-1!



ooooh great idea!!!!!


----------



## jayjay77

Wow lots of lovely purchases!
*Smooth *-- the earrings look fantastic with your necklace, just the right size
*LaVan *-- love the butterfly ring!!  what great everyday pieces!
*SurferGirlJen* -- you are on a roll!!!  can't wait to see the 20 motif, sounds stunning!


----------



## Smoothoprter

SurferGirlJen - congratulations on your 20 motif and your turquoise single motif from eBay.  I watch VCA auctions on eBay too and I think I saw that auction.  I'm watching to see if any magic alhambra pieces pop up at a great deal (I can dream).


----------



## lemontart

alo6 said:


> La Van - Fab ring!
> 
> I have the 5-motif bracelet and it was quite big on me. The actually took on of the clovers and made it into a pendant for me. The labor was free of charge and I just had to but the chain for the pendant. Technically I have a 4-motif bracelet. My DH was very happy. 2-in-1!


 
Hi *alo6,* do you mind to take a picture of your 4 motif bracelet and the pendant?  That sounds a great idea but the thing is I wanted to get the bracelet in WG/MOP, and I already have a single WG/MOP pendant necklace, if they do it your way, i will have 2 WG/MOP necklace. Ahhh...don't know what to do!

*surfergirljen*, congrats on your 20 motif necklace and the WG/turqoise necklace! Please show us modeling pics when you have them! For the vintage bracelet, I have also thought about the way you and *La Van* suggested to ask them to take one or two links off between each motif, but do u think it will 'change' the style? cuz by doing so each clover will get closer to each other.

*La Van*, thx for your suggestion, do you think it will 'change' the style by doing that? Congrats on your new purchases! The butterfly ring is super pretty!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I don't think it will change the style if it's just 1-2 links ... it also depends on the proportion to your wrist.


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> ^ I don't think it will change the style if it's just 1-2 links ... it also depends on the proportion to your wrist.



I agree I don't think anyone would notice! You'd notice if you took an inch or so out of one area but not spread out!


----------



## alo6

Lemontart - I just put my necklace and bracelet into the safe.  I'm not going to be wearing it the week because of some things I have to do at work.  I'll take a photo for you next week if that is alright.  If you have a pendant already, then I would suggest you just have them shorten the bracelet without removing an extra motif.  I'm sure you won't even notice it.  They probably do it all the time.  If it is going to look funny, I'm sure they wouldn't suggest it.  



lemontart said:


> Hi *alo6,* do you mind to take a picture of your 4 motif bracelet and the pendant?  That sounds a great idea but the thing is I wanted to get the bracelet in WG/MOP, and I already have a single WG/MOP pendant necklace, if they do it your way, i will have 2 WG/MOP necklace. Ahhh...don't know what to do!
> 
> *surfergirljen*, congrats on your 20 motif necklace and the WG/turqoise necklace! Please show us modeling pics when you have them! For the vintage bracelet, I have also thought about the way you and *La Van* suggested to ask them to take one or two links off between each motif, but do u think it will 'change' the style? cuz by doing so each clover will get closer to each other.
> 
> *La Van*, thx for your suggestion, do you think it will 'change' the style by doing that? Congrats on your new purchases! The butterfly ring is super pretty!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Well, I've been on a VCA binge lately and been naughty today lol!

I finally decided to have my 5-motif bracelet shortened because I couldn't wear it as it was too long. I tried it on to get a feel of the length, but it wasn't doing it for me.

While at the store, I tried on the 10-motif necklace AGAIN. Now, I look like a Christmas tree with the full Alhambra set, but without the bracelet, it was a different story. In the end, the SA and I discussed and she felt my heart was set on the necklace.  As the bracelet was too long for me to wear and would be a pity to shorten, I could exchange it for the necklace and just pay the price difference!  Now, DH and I are expecting a girl and since I just bought the single motif necklace, I've decided to give that to her as her first jewelry piece! 

I'm in VCA heaven!!! 







Even with my butterfly ring, the necklace still looks fab! And, as my ear studs are tiny, they won't distract the look too much.


----------



## lemontart

Wow *La Van*! Congrats on your new purchase!!!!!!!!!! The necklace looks great on you! I am still debating what I should get. I really like the 5-motif bracelet but I really think it will be too long for me, maybe I will go with the sweet alhambra collection...I am still thinking!


----------



## surfergirljen

OMG YAY!!!  GREATdecision Vanguardia!! I looove the 10 motif (I have that one! So elegant!) and it looks fab on you!!! What a sweet gift that will be for your DD too... I've bought all y pieces with my little girls in mind one day!


----------



## lemontart

alo6 said:


> Lemontart - I just put my necklace and bracelet into the safe. I'm not going to be wearing it the week because of some things I have to do at work. I'll take a photo for you next week if that is alright. If you have a pendant already, then I would suggest you just have them shorten the bracelet without removing an extra motif. I'm sure you won't even notice it. They probably do it all the time. If it is going to look funny, I'm sure they wouldn't suggest it.


 
Oh *alo6*, next week is definitely fine! My wrist is really tiny, even the sweet alhambra butterfly bracelet I have is big on me...it wasn't that bad becuz the pendant is small. I really like the 5 motif bracelet tho....I am thinking maybe I'll get the sweet alhambra bracelet or necklace in clover.


----------



## La Vanguardia

lemontart said:


> Wow *La Van*! Congrats on your new purchase!!!!!!!!!! The necklace looks great on you! I am still debating what I should get. I really like the 5-motif bracelet but I really think it will be too long for me, maybe I will go with the sweet alhambra collection...I am still thinking!



Here's the thing if you shorten the bracelet:
- The bracelet is 19 cm long
- To shorten by 1.5 cm (in my case), they will remove 1 link at each of the clover spacing or just at 3 areas (depending on how the final length is after removing 3 links). Now, if it's just on 3 areas, it won't look proportional ... at least to my eyes lol!

Hope this helps you with deciding.


----------



## La Vanguardia

surfergirljen said:


> OMG YAY!!!  GREATdecision Vanguardia!! I looove the 10 motif (I have that one! So elegant!) and it looks fab on you!!! What a sweet gift that will be for your DD too... I've bought all y pieces with my little girls in mind one day!



I'm really ecstatic!!!  I'm so content and will now simply enjoy my current VCA pieces! 

When will your 20-motif necklace arrive?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats La Van!! That is a great decision, getting the necklace your heart is set on and having the single for your baby girl when she is older, of course you should wear it in the meantime!Lol!!


----------



## Smoothoprter

La Vanguardia said:


> In the end, the SA and I discussed and she felt my heart was set on the necklace.
> 
> I'm in VCA heaven!!!
> 
> Even with my butterfly ring, the necklace still looks fab! And, as my ear studs are tiny, they won't distract the look too much.


 
Congratulations!  Great choice.  Your VCA pieces look fabulous together.


----------



## Chipper

LaVan, congrats on your VCA goodies and on Baby LaVan, as well!


----------



## Bethc

*La Van*! Congrats on your new necklace!!   It's just gorgeous!


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> I'm really ecstatic!!!  I'm so content and will now simply enjoy my current VCA pieces!
> 
> When will your 20-motif necklace arrive?



I'm not sure, probably in a week or so... I cannot wait!!! I hope soon!!! 

Your ring BTW looks SO pretty on... that one comes in turquoise too right?  

I know - in the end I think I ended up with the pieces I was dreaming of... which is so funny! The only one left to save up for is the 20 motif turquoise and WG... maybe a 10 plus my bracelet would be enough. BUT NOT for a long time!! The 20 will make me SO happy and the bracelet is what caught my eye in the first place so I'm SO HAPPY!


Trust me - having daughters is so fun, you're going to love it - and it only makes buying jewelry easier when you have someone to pass it down to! haha! WHen are you due??


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone for the compliments!!!*



Chipper said:


> LaVan, congrats on your VCA goodies and on Baby LaVan, as well!



Lol! Never thought of the baby being called "Baby LaVan" ... it put a huge smile on my face when I read it!


----------



## La Vanguardia

surfergirljen said:


> I'm not sure, probably in a week or so... I cannot wait!!! I hope soon!!!
> 
> Your ring BTW looks SO pretty on... that one comes in turquoise too right?
> 
> I know - in the end I think I ended up with the pieces I was dreaming of... which is so funny! The only one left to save up for is the 20 motif turquoise and WG... maybe a 10 plus my bracelet would be enough. BUT NOT for a long time!! The 20 will make me SO happy and the bracelet is what caught my eye in the first place so I'm SO HAPPY!
> 
> 
> Trust me - having daughters is so fun, you're going to love it - and it only makes buying jewelry easier when you have someone to pass it down to! haha! WHen are you due??



I'm due in mid-September.

Yes, the butterfly ring does come in WG turquoise. There's also an in between the fingers version in WG with the MOP small clover and then the turquoise butterfly.

I'd love to save up for a 20-motif necklace, but I won't be getting that anytime soon. Next I'd like to add the Magic Alhambra clover ring in YG with grey MOP. When I tried it on, it was gorgeous and the grey MOP had a brown tone to it and made it look even more special. But these pieces will be for later on. Now, I'll enjoy my current small VCA collection!


----------



## mrb4bags

LaVan  I just love your new necklace.  Congrats


----------



## diana

does it cost extra to have the bracelet shortened?  i have the vintage alhambra bracelet and it is a little big for me. i didn't realize it could be shortened!  that would be perfect.


----------



## Bethc

My Magic Alhambra necklace is here...so I wanted to post pics of the whole WG/MOP "set"...


----------



## Sammyjoe

Stunning set Bethc!!! The magic pendant is a lovely size!! The earrings and bracelet just tops it all off!! Very classic!! Thanks for posting pics!! It gives people an idea of the size!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Beth your collection is STUNNING!!! Just so pretty!! Makes me want to get the WG/MOP bracelet for everyday wear now too! I love the magic pendant too!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Hey girls! My SA in Naples sent this me today when I asked about rings - thought you'd all like to see it!

BTW she quoted the turquoise butterfly ring at $3050 USD and the between the fingers ring from the same collection at $4800. 

They are all STUNNING!! So tempting!


----------



## Bethc

Thank you so much Sammyjoe and surfergirl jen!!  

The Magic Alahambra necklace is a very nice size.  It almost made me think that I didn't "need" the 20 motif... I will get it, eventually...

Right now, I have my eye on the turquiose butterfly ring that is the first one on the list above...


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> Thank you so much Sammyjoe and surfergirl jen!!
> 
> The Magic Alahambra necklace is a very nice size.  It almost made me think that I didn't "need" the 20 motif... I will get it, eventually...
> 
> Right now, I have my eye on the turquiose butterfly ring that is the first one on the list above...



Ugh I hate to admit it but I'm loving it too... must NOT BUY for a LONG time! Seriously I've been so bad... LOL...

I just love your bracelets together too - they pick up on one another's sparkle, Beth - pretty!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for posting the rings surfergirljen, it gives people an idea of what is available! I do like the YG butterfly ring like La Van's.


----------



## surfergirljen

More cruel temptations from my SA!!!










And THIS... is just SO unfair. You know she just walked in and said "give me one of each"!!! She's wearing FOUR at once!!!


----------



## Bethc

^^ I'm totally drooling, did she say how much they were?


----------



## surfergirljen

^
HER'S WHAT SHE GAVE ME!   

RE: MAGIC BRACELET: It is available in a combination of white gold with grey mother of pearl, chalcedony, and white mother of pearl ($4500), as well as yellow gold and white mother of pearl ($4150). There is a bracelet with white gold and turquoise as well as lapis and wmop ($4350) in the lucky collection with a matching necklace (15,200).


----------



## lemontart

*Bethc*, the WG bracelet is stunning! I am glad that you post modeling pic! I am still debating if I should get it, I couldn't make up my mind....

*Surfergirljen*, thx for sharing! The bracelet and necklace are super!!! I really like that bracelet....but it's way over my budget...*sigh*


----------



## lemontart

La Vanguardia said:


> Here's the thing if you shorten the bracelet:
> - The bracelet is 19 cm long
> - To shorten by 1.5 cm (in my case), they will remove 1 link at each of the clover spacing or just at 3 areas (depending on how the final length is after removing 3 links). Now, if it's just on 3 areas, it won't look proportional ... at least to my eyes lol!
> 
> Hope this helps you with deciding.


 
Thanks for your info! For me I think 6.5 to 6.75 inches will be the best for me, so means it has to be shorten by 2 to 2.5 cm.  That seems a lot to me.....


----------



## La Vanguardia

diana said:


> does it cost extra to have the bracelet shortened?  i have the vintage alhambra bracelet and it is a little big for me. i didn't realize it could be shortened!  that would be perfect.



Here they'd do it for free at the boutique where you bought the bracelet.




lemontart said:


> Thanks for your info! For me I think 6.5 to 6.75 inches will be the best for me, so means it has to be shorten by 2 to 2.5 cm.  That seems a lot to me.....



They told me at the boutique though that the clovers need allowance because of the size and how they lay/drop on your wrist. For instance, my tennis bracelet is actually 2.5 cm shorter, but with the Alhambra clovers, they said it's best to give a 1 cm (or a little bit more) leeway. You could probably remove then 1 link per motif.




Bethc said:


> My Magic Alhambra necklace is here...so I wanted to post pics of the whole WG/MOP "set"...



*Wow! *Your pieces are lovely together and WG suits your skin tone really well. I love your Alhambra bracelet together with your diamond one. Do you find that the MOP gets scratched overtime layered with the other bracelet?


----------



## diana

Bethc said:


> My Magic Alhambra necklace is here...so I wanted to post pics of the whole WG/MOP "set"...




Bethc, Your WG set is so gorgeous!!  I love it!!!  Is your diamond bracelet the fleurette bracelet also from VCA?


----------



## La Vanguardia

Just playing with my camera and decided to put my butterfly ring on a flower.


----------



## Greenstar

La Vanguardia said:


> Just playing with my camera and decided to put my butterfly ring on a flower.


 This is a stunning Pix -Thank you for sharing!Your jewellery is beautiful


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks *Greenstar!*

*Here are a couple more:*

- 10 motif Vintage Alhambra necklace 






- Vintage Alhambra studs


----------



## surfergirljen

OMG La Van you took those? Those could seriously be in a campaign for VCA!! They are stunning pictures - I LOVE the one of the necklace! LOL - you are a girl who loves her jewelry - I love it!


----------



## lemontart

Wow La Van! I love those pictures! Great job!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Fantastic pics La Van!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thanks everyone!*

It's just one of those days when I felt like playing with my camera lol! I wish I had more VCA pieces to photograph.




surfergirljen said:


> OMG La Van you took those? Those could seriously be in a campaign for VCA!! They are stunning pictures - I LOVE the one of the necklace! LOL - you are a girl who loves her jewelry - I love it!



I do love my jewelry lol! I don't have a lot but definitely enjoy wearing the ones I have.


----------



## Queenie

*La Van*, I love your photography skills!! AMAZING!


----------



## Bethc

La Vanguardia said:


> Just playing with my camera and decided to put my butterfly ring on a flower.


 
Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## j0s1e267

*La Van* and *Bethc*, CONGRATULATIONS on your GORGEOUS new pieces!!!!

*surfergirljen*, lotsa temptations from your SA!  I love my Turquoise Butterfly +MOP Clover 2-finger ring, it's the best thing ever!

I caved into VCA this weekend myself and got the Vintage Alhambra bracelet in Turquoise and WG which I have been eyeing for > 2 years!  I LOVE it and cannot stop admiring it!  With this, I hope to add-on a 10-motif necklace and create a mid-length 15-motif necklace in the future!!  Yay!


----------



## surfergirljen

j0s1e267 said:


> *La Van* and *Bethc*, CONGRATULATIONS on your GORGEOUS new pieces!!!!
> 
> *surfergirljen*, lotsa temptations from your SA!  I love my Turquoise Butterfly +MOP Clover 2-finger ring, it's the best thing ever!
> 
> I caved into VCA this weekend myself and got the Vintage Alhambra bracelet in Turquoise and WG which I have been eyeing for > 2 years!  I LOVE it and cannot stop admiring it!  With this, I hope to add-on a 10-motif necklace and create a mid-length 15-motif necklace in the future!!  Yay!



OMG that's exactly my plan too! I just bought (a few weeks ago) the same bracelet and I LOOOOVE it. My next thing to save for will be the 10 motif as well and to do the exact same thing!! I can't bring myself to buy the 20 motif for as much as it is just yet and since I have the bracelet I think that's a perfect idea. Let me know when you get it and CONGRATS on your new bracelet!!


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *surfergirljen*! We are bracelet twins!  
I find the 20-motif too long for me so the bracelet + 10-motif will be a perfect length!  But it is going to be a long long long time before I get the 10-motif!  I am sure you will get yours long before me


----------



## glamour724

I got the yellow gold MOP pendant!!! It's SOSOSO gorgeous. I will try to get a good picture. I tried to take one on my computer but it really doesn't capture the beauty and colors of the MOP.


----------



## lemontart

Hey *surfergirljen*, *La Van* and all VCA lovers...some updates...I finally made up my mind and ordered the sweet alhambra clover necklace today (should receive it tomorrow, yay!). I don't have YG necklace (all my necklaces are either WG or silver), so I think this will be a great one to add to my collection.  I still keep thinking about the vintage bracelet in WG/MOP tho....I might plan on a short trip to LA and try on the bracelet in person.

One question, does anyone know if there's VCA in Barcelona? I checked the store location from the website and I don't see any VCA stores in Spain.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Congratulations!!!*

I bet the bracelet and Butterfly + MOP 2-finger ring look gorgeous together.

Do you have pics? I'd love to see how both look together.



j0s1e267 said:


> *La Van* and *Bethc*, CONGRATULATIONS on your GORGEOUS new pieces!!!!
> 
> *surfergirljen*, lotsa temptations from your SA!  I love my Turquoise Butterfly +MOP Clover 2-finger ring, it's the best thing ever!
> 
> I caved into VCA this weekend myself and got the Vintage Alhambra bracelet in Turquoise and WG which I have been eyeing for > 2 years!  I LOVE it and cannot stop admiring it!  With this, I hope to add-on a 10-motif necklace and create a mid-length 15-motif necklace in the future!!  Yay!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Woohoo!* Can't wait to see it.

I'm not sure if there's VCA in Spain. I also checked the website but there doesn't seem to be any authorized dealers there.



lemontart said:


> Hey *surfergirljen*, *La Van* and all VCA lovers...some updates...I finally made up my mind and ordered the sweet alhambra clover necklace today (should receive it tomorrow, yay!). I don't have YG necklace (all my necklaces are either WG or silver), so I think this will be a great one to add to my collection.  I still keep thinking about the vintage bracelet in WG/MOP tho....I might plan on a short trip to LA and try on the bracelet in person.
> 
> One question, does anyone know if there's VCA in Barcelona? I checked the store location from the website and I don't see any VCA stores in Spain.


----------



## zenith

Does anyone know how much are the vintage Alhambra MOP clover mini studs earrings? TIA!


----------



## surfergirljen

lemontart said:


> Hey *surfergirljen*, *La Van* and all VCA lovers...some updates...I finally made up my mind and ordered the sweet alhambra clover necklace today (should receive it tomorrow, yay!). I don't have YG necklace (all my necklaces are either WG or silver), so I think this will be a great one to add to my collection.  I still keep thinking about the vintage bracelet in WG/MOP tho....I might plan on a short trip to LA and try on the bracelet in person.
> 
> One question, does anyone know if there's VCA in Barcelona? I checked the store location from the website and I don't see any VCA stores in Spain.



Oooooh congrats Lemontart!!! That is so exciting! Sounds like a great call - I like having the YG and WG in my collection, they feel so different to me... I can't wait to see it on you!! I LOVE the bracelets you have to get one!!!

Post pics when you get it!!


----------



## transcendent1

zenith, it depends on the stone. I think a turquoise mini pair was about 15000 HKD. Anyway, in the 2K USD range.


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *LaVan*!  I have attached a pic but am wonderng if it's too much?


----------



## j0s1e267

Congratulations *Lemontart*! I can't wait to see your pics! I am in Northern CA as well and actually made a trip to VCA @ SCP to check out VCA (and other stores)!    A WF/MOP bracelet will be absolutely gorgeous!  I was trying to decide between WG/MOP vs WG/Turquoise and the latter won out.  They both look great together, someday, will get WG/MOP


----------



## La Vanguardia

Wow! I think it's not too much if you just wear the ring and bracelet. If you layer with other bracelets then I think it's too much. 

Try it also with just French manicure and I'm sure that will look super gorgeous!!!



j0s1e267 said:


> Thanks *LaVan*!  I have attached a pic but am wonderng if it's too much?


----------



## La Vanguardia

glamour724 said:


> I got the yellow gold MOP pendant!!! It's SOSOSO gorgeous. I will try to get a good picture. I tried to take one on my computer but it really doesn't capture the beauty and colors of the MOP.



Congrats!!! It's quite hard sometimes to capture the texture of MOP in pictures but it's so gorgeous IRL!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Stunning pieces j01se!!


----------



## Phillyfan

Are your VCA pieces for everyday wear? They are all so beautiful.


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks for your advise *La Van*!
Thanks *Sammyjoe*!  I am definitely enjoying my new bracelet!  I LOVE my ring, it's really very pretty on.
*Hokaplan*, yes, they can be for everyday wear.


----------



## zenith

transcendent1 said:


> zenith, it depends on the stone. I think a turquoise mini pair was about 15000 HKD. Anyway, in the 2K USD range.


T1 *WAVES*: Many thanks!


----------



## lemontart

j0s1e267 said:


> Congratulations *Lemontart*! I can't wait to see your pics! I am in Northern CA as well and actually made a trip to VCA @ SCP to check out VCA (and other stores)!  A WF/MOP bracelet will be absolutely gorgeous! I was trying to decide between WG/MOP vs WG/Turquoise and the latter won out. They both look great together, someday, will get WG/MOP


 
Thanks *j0s1e267*! Congrats on your purchases too. The ring is very very pretty! 

Thanks *surfergirljen* & *La Van*, as I know I will be receiving the necklace today, I purposely did not wear necklace to work and wear the necklace as soon as I received it! It's so cute! I will post pic when I get a chance.


----------



## transcendent1

H-Less said:


> Which do you think I will get the most pleasure from and what I will be able to wear everyday...I love jewelry and love to wear it. I don't want to get something that will sit in a drawer.
> 
> Thanks fellow VCA-addicts...
> Your help is greatly appreciated!
> -H.


 
Personally, I am getting a lot of pleasure from the single motifs! Perhaps even more than if I got the 10+ motifs. The reason is that the single motifs or smaller items are relatively good value yet simple and elegant acccessories, while the multi-motif items are just so expensive. I simply couldn't get those unless I had to cut corners elsewhere or give up something else, and that is *so not* fun!


----------



## wantitneedit

Does the single motif, limited edition, large one, still exist or is it sold out everywhere?


----------



## transcendent1

^Still around. Although only in Mother-of-Pearl. Wish they made it other stones too!


----------



## wantitneedit

Thanks T1.  What is the official name of that pendant?  I know there is the small one that LaVan has, but a few of the ladies here have the bigger one, yellow gold with MOP.  Do you, or anyone else, know the UK or US  price of it?  I'm starting to obsess!!!  thank you


----------



## transcendent1

I think it's called the Magic Alhambra pendant. About 2.6K USD


----------



## Sammyjoe

Wantitneedit, I think the official name for the single larger pendant is called the Magic Motif, that is what they called it in the UK (I think because the magic motif necklace uses the smaller and larger clovers and the vintage uses the same size smaller clovers). T1 is right, it only comes in the mother of pearl. I cannot remember the exact price, I think it was around £1850.


----------



## wantitneedit

T1 and Sammyjoe, thank you so much for replying so quickly...


----------



## surfergirljen

j0s1e267 said:


> Thanks *LaVan*!  I have attached a pic but am wonderng if it's too much?



SO pretty!!! The ring is just stunning too and of course I looove the bracelet! 

I don't think they are too much... personally I think with the nail polish they are.  Your polish is so colourful the overall effect is kind of like a candy shop, you know?    I agree, a nice French manicure and you'd be totally fine!  You could always wear them on opposite hands too!


----------



## La Vanguardia

wantitneedit said:


> Thanks T1.  What is the official name of that pendant?  I know there is the small one that LaVan has, but a few of the ladies here have the bigger one, yellow gold with MOP.  Do you, or anyone else, know the UK or US  price of it?  I'm starting to obsess!!!  thank you



The Magic Motif yellow gold with MOP is no longer available as it was a limited edition from a couple of years ago. This time they only released white gold with MOP.


----------



## Bethc

I just bought the Magic motif in WG, I posted some pics a few pages back, I just love it!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Well, I went into VCA today and it was such a pleasure, I forgot to check out the BV store! I tried on again the magic 6 motif and the 11 magic motif and the 10 motif. I also tried on the magic motif in WG the SA was so lovely, she invited me to a preview event in a few weeks, I could not exchange business cards fast enough!Lol! I left with price info and a booklet. I am defo getting the magic motif and maybe  later the 6 motif also.


----------



## lemontart

Hi everyone, here's the sweet alhambra necklace I got a few days ago. It's cute!


----------



## wantitneedit

Bethc, I do remember seeing it, now i have to go back and check it out again.  Congrats!  Do you know how big it is in inches/cms?
La Van - thanks for letting me know about the yellow gold.  I love both YG and WG, give me anything VCA!  Thank you
Sammyjoe - congrats on the invite, be sure to post back how it all went.  And can't wait to see your goodies....


----------



## surfergirljen

lemontart said:


> Hi everyone, here's the sweet alhambra necklace I got a few days ago. It's cute!



Lemon it's ADORABLE!! Congrats! Great pictures too! It's so pretty and dainty I LOVE it!~

ps my SA called today... guess what came in? MY 20 MOTIF NECKLACE! YAYAYAYAY! Unfortunately I don't think I can get out to get it until like MONDAY but will try on the weekend if I can get out without the kids. Am SO excited to get it!!!


----------



## jady_cat

lemontart said:


> Hi everyone, here's the sweet alhambra necklace I got a few days ago. It's cute!




I love it ! May I know the price?


----------



## lemontart

surfergirljen said:


> Lemon it's ADORABLE!! Congrats! Great pictures too! It's so pretty and dainty I LOVE it!~
> 
> ps my SA called today... guess what came in? MY 20 MOTIF NECKLACE! YAYAYAYAY! Unfortunately I don't think I can get out to get it until like MONDAY but will try on the weekend if I can get out without the kids. Am SO excited to get it!!!


 
Thanks *surfergirljen*!! 

I can't wait to see your 20 motif necklace! Please post pics as soon as you get it!!


----------



## lemontart

jady_cat said:


> I love it ! May I know the price?


 
It's $1000...matching bracelet is $950


----------



## geminisparklers

I have always admired all the VCA pieces and have never dared to come into this thread(everytime I get into a thread, I fall into the trap!)...

I am now MOVED!!! This weekend, I am definitely walking into the VCA boutique!!!

Does anyone know the cost of the Magic Alhambra(6motifs) necklace and it's bracelet?


----------



## Queenie

^ *GS*, good to see you here! You'll be so addicted!! 

My SIL has the 10 motifs necklace and 6 motifs bracelet in MOP. I hope she sees this thread.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lemontart your necklace is soo cute and elegant!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Gemini, I think in the UK the 6 motif is £4500 this is based on YG MOP.

Queenie, is your SIL a member of TPF?


----------



## Phillyfan

Sammyjoe - Are you into both Cartier and VCA? I was wondering what bags you are into. LOL! I like your style. What do you think about LVs or are you a Chanel/Hermes girl?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Hi Hokaplan, I love Cartier and VCA!! I am into H/BV/Pauric, I like lots of designers! I went to VCA yesterday and loved the pieces! You should take a look at this thread and have a look instore!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*lemontart -* The Sweet Alhambra necklace is so lovely and cute ... definitely looks "sweet" worn. Does the chain also have two closure rings like the Vintage Alhambra single motif so you can wear it short or standard length?

*geminisparkles -* I was afraid to venture into VCA before too but it's so worth it! I really love the pieces I got. I think they are a perfect combination to your H bags! 

*Sammyjoe -* How fun going to the boutique and you got invited to an event. Can't wait to see you rock the Magic Motif. I wish they still produced the yellow gold version. But I guess if they did I probably would have gotten that instead of the 10 motif necklace (provided it suits me). But now I have a new idea ... save up for another 10 motif necklace in yellow gold and another MOP/stone color (perhaps turquoise or grey if VCA makes them in yellow gold) and combine it with my 10 motif YG MOP to have a more personal  20 motif piece. Plus, I can also wear the necklaces separately. By the way, I also love Cartier, especially their rose gold jewelry.

*surfergirljen -* Hope you can get to your boutique soon to pick up your 20 motif necklace.


----------



## geminisparklers

LaVan : I know! That excitement is building in me already...

Queenie : Do you know how much she paid for the 10 motif and the bracelet?? Was it from our local store?

Sammyjoe : Thanks for the info!

Anyone knows which country offers VCA at its lowest cost?


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I compared the prices in France and Switzerland because I thought that if it's cheaper in Paris, I might as well go there for a mini break LOL! Surprisingly, I think it's cheaper in Switzerland. But if you get the tax back in France, it can be a tiny bit cheaper than here, but not much, so not worth the extra effort for me.


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks for your feedback *surfergirljen*!

*lemontart*, the sweet alhambra necklace looks so pretty on you!


----------



## lemontart

La Vanguardia said:


> *lemontart -* The Sweet Alhambra necklace is so lovely and cute ... definitely looks "sweet" worn. Does the chain also have two closure rings like the Vintage Alhambra single motif so you can wear it short or standard length?
> 
> Yeah! It has two closure rings. The WG/MOP vintage necklace I got before also has two closure rings. Probably all of their pendant necklaces are like that?


----------



## lemontart

j0s1e267 said:


> *lemontart*, the sweet alhambra necklace looks so pretty on you!


 
Thanks!!!!


----------



## Bethc

lemontart said:


> La Vanguardia said:
> 
> 
> 
> *lemontart -* The Sweet Alhambra necklace is so lovely and cute ... definitely looks "sweet" worn. Does the chain also have two closure rings like the Vintage Alhambra single motif so you can wear it short or standard length?
> 
> Yeah! It has two closure rings. The WG/MOP vintage necklace I got before also has two closure rings. Probably all of their pendant necklaces are like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Magic Alhambra one does too.
Click to expand...


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> *lemontart -* The Sweet Alhambra necklace is so lovely and cute ... definitely looks "sweet" worn. Does the chain also have two closure rings like the Vintage Alhambra single motif so you can wear it short or standard length?
> 
> *geminisparkles -* I was afraid to venture into VCA before too but it's so worth it! I really love the pieces I got. I think they are a perfect combination to your H bags!
> 
> *Sammyjoe -* How fun going to the boutique and you got invited to an event. Can't wait to see you rock the Magic Motif. I wish they still produced the yellow gold version. But I guess if they did I probably would have gotten that instead of the 10 motif necklace (provided it suits me). But now I have a new idea ... save up for another 10 motif necklace in yellow gold and another MOP/stone color (perhaps turquoise or grey if VCA makes them in yellow gold) and combine it with my 10 motif YG MOP to have a more personal  20 motif piece. Plus, I can also wear the necklaces separately. By the way, I also love Cartier, especially their rose gold jewelry.
> 
> *surfergirljen -* Hope you can get to your boutique soon to pick up your 20 motif necklace.




I LOVE that idea La Van! I'm thinking my next (gak! I should NOT be thinking of "next" pieces!) will be the turquoise + WG 10 motif and I'll wear it with my bracelet to make a longer one. Love the idea of mixing and matching too! 

I did get an answer about "discounts" at VCA - my SA said occasionally they do give discounts but they are not allowed to on Alhambra pieces. Bummer! Oh well.


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ When you get the 10 motif turquoise next, you'll have a really fabulous collection. The idea of linking the bracelet with the necklace is really practical -- 2 in 1 LOL! 

About discounts, the SA at VCA also told me that it's not applicable to the Alhambra collection. Well, they did give me candles when I bought my pieces so that's better than nothing LOL!


----------



## lemontart

surfergirljen said:


> I did get an answer about "discounts" at VCA - my SA said occasionally they do give discounts but they are not allowed to on Alhambra pieces. Bummer! Oh well.


 
Ahhh..that's too bad! I got a little mirror and a polish cloth from the SA one time. Like La Van said, it's better than nothing! Do you know if they do financing?


----------



## La Vanguardia

lemontart said:


> Ahhh..that's too bad! I got a little mirror and a polish cloth from the SA one time. Like La Van said, it's better than nothing! Do you know if they do financing?



I got the polish cloth too and they are fantastic for cleaning the MOP. I always wipe mine after using and before storing my VCA pieces in the box. It's like a little ritual and when my husband saw me doing it in my wardrobe room sitting at my dresser, he said that I looked so content in my little kingdom LOL!


----------



## lemontart

La Vanguardia said:


> I got the polish cloth too and they are fantastic for cleaning the MOP. I always wipe mine after using and before storing my VCA pieces in the box. It's like a little ritual and when my husband saw me doing it in my wardrobe room sitting at my dresser, he said that I looked so content in my little kingdom LOL!


 
Yeah! I polish them every time after I wear them. 

*La Van*, I am not sure if anyone had asked you this question yet, how much was your butterfly ring?


----------



## Bethc

I went to visit VCA and added a little something... I was looking at the different bracelets, the Magic bracelet has 4 or 5 different colored smaller motifs and one larger one.  I was drooling when... my SA got up and got this... 







It clips on to my bracelet!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Really Lovely touch Bethc!! It makes it into the magic bracelet! Could you also put it on a necklace?


----------



## Bethc

^^ it has a lobster claw clasp, I guess it could go on anything!  She had one in turquoise also...


----------



## lemontart

Bethc said:


> ^^ it has a lobster claw clasp, I guess it could go on anything! She had one in turquoise also...


 
Oh *Bethc*! That is so cute! Congrats on your new purchase!


----------



## zenith

I'M SO EXCITED After obsessing over this thread over the last couple of days, I went to VCA today and bought the vintage Alhambra WG MOP mini earrings. It was a difficult choice between WG vs YG and the mini vs standard size.  Photos to follow later


----------



## Queenie

*Sammyjoe*, yes she is. I wish she post pictures of her VCA collection here for us to 

*geminisparklers*, you can buy it when you go to Paree! Two friends who know has the bracelet and another has a pair of earrings. They're gorgy!

*La Van*, I like your idea of mixing too. 

*Bethc*, that is so cute!! I love it.

*Zenith*, OMG you did?!!! Pls post pictures sweetie!


----------



## zenith

Queenie said:


> *Zenith*, OMG you did?!!! Pls post pictures sweetie!



Yes and this thread is DANGEROUS.


----------



## Queenie

I know, *Zenith*. I am curious about how you made the decision between WG vs YG and the mini vs standard size. Pray tell!


----------



## lemontart

zenith said:


> Yes and this thread is DANGEROUS.


 
I agree! 

LOL!


----------



## zenith

I tried on all 4 combinations - WG mini, YG mini, WG standard and YG standard. Mini stays within the ear lobe whereas the standard one will extend out a little bit. Standard size is more eye-catching but for earrings, I pefer something more subtle (eg. I don't wear dangling or looping earrings), so I went for the mini.  

It was more difficult between WG and YG. On a standalone basis, the MOP stands out more on the YG but most of my accessories are WG so unless I buy a matching YG MOP pendant necklace, it doesn't really go with anything else. Literally, I made a last minute change to WG. I tried on the pendant necklace as well and was so tempted to buy one. But it looked so delicate and I was afraid my baby might yank it so I think I will wait and see how he treats my other necklaces first before deciding if I will get one. 

I saw so many beautiful VCA pieces in the store and the SAs were all so nice.


----------



## transcendent1

^zenith, congrats!!!  When did you go to VCA? I went there a couple of days ago  I think your love for VCA will surprise you! It is one of those things that become more beautiful to your eye over time. 

LaVan... I bought a 10-motif and the SAs actually are adding a link to it, so I can double the necklace on my wrist and wear it as a bracelet.


----------



## zenith

*t1*: I went over lunch time today. I haven't felt well the last couple of days and was very stressed at work (and especially stressed this morning), so I felt like I deserved a treat  I felt much better now and feel like I can survive the next few hours before the weekend starts . Congrats on the 10-motif. Hope to see it the next time we meet.


----------



## geminisparklers

LaVan & Queenie : Looks like I should wait till I reach Paris' VCA before sinking in any funds on those investment pieces! Argh....can I wait? can I wait? can I wait???

zenith : Congrats on your earrings! Show us the beautiful pics!

BethC : That charm pretties up the entire bracelet much further! That's my type of look...

transcendent : Congrats on the 10motif!!! I want one of that too...and the bracelet, and the butterfly ring, and the 20, and.....the list just can't end!


----------



## transcendent1

zenith  Poor you, but nothing better to pick a girl up than a vintage Alhambra! Yes, we shall admire each other's bling next time we meet 

gemini, gracias  I know, it's so addictive. But for now I am satisfied and thank god turquoise in YG just looks weird and plasticky on me, and the 20/16s are too long for me. The Butterfly rings are awesome! I think the ones with Tiger Eye and MOP to be very beautiful and unique.


----------



## Queenie

*zenith*, thanks for sharing with us your thought process. you take care sweetie! I see that you're refering your baby to a "he". Congratulations!!

*geminisparklers*, this is what I am going to do! I can't wait for my trip to come. Until then, I could only admire all the pieces from this thread.


----------



## zenith

*Queenie, geminisparklers:* You're both going to PARIS?? Envy envy. Looking forward to the reveal threads!!!


----------



## geminisparklers

zenith : Yes, can't wait!!! A no. of Sg girls already got their tickets and leaving for Paris starting next mth!

Queenie : Argh! Ok, I must learn to be patient...but can you share how you are doing it now??? 

transcendent : I hope there are many that cannot fit me(is this good or bad??) so that I won't be miserable about having not enough money to buy them all...(trying to stay calm) .. BUT I think I would be more sad if many cannot fit me :cry:


----------



## Sammyjoe

Queenie said:


> *Sammyjoe*, yes she is. I wish she post pictures of her VCA collection here for us to
> 
> Thanks Queenie!! Maybe one day, when she has time, she could take pics!! I am sure her collection will take all of our breaths away!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

zenith said:


> I'M SO EXCITED After obsessing over this thread over the last couple of days, I went to VCA today and *bought the vintage Alhambra WG MOP mini earrings.* It was a difficult choice between WG vs YG and the mini vs standard size. Photos to follow later


 

Congrats!! I saw them and they are so lovely!! I agree the staff at VCA are top notch!!


----------



## zenith

Here are the pics as promised!


----------



## transcendent1

^Wow the minis are perfect on you, z! They so gorgeous and they are your forever pair.


----------



## Queenie

^ OMG, *Zenith*, they're SO adorable!! Suits you perfectly. OK now I am itching for a pair too.

*geminisparklers*, just focus on how much you can save towards your H!! LOL, this was what I did when I was in Chanel. Remember I told you this.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I agree, they are a forever piece! They look great on you Zenith!


----------



## lemontart

zenith said:


> Here are the pics as promised!


 
Congrats *zenith*! The earrings look so great on you! Make me wanna get them too!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*lemontart - *My butterfly ring cost 2850 Swiss Francs.

*zenith - *The mini studs look lovely. Aren't they super cute! I love mine and wear them often.

*Bethc - *Congrats on the pendant. It's a nice personal touch to your bracelet.

*geminisparklers / Queenie - *Oooh! You guys will have so much fun shopping at VCA in Paris. I bet the price there is also cheaper than in Singapore. Next time I go to Paris, I'll definitely head to Place Vendome! I'd like to try on again the YG grey MOP Magic Alhambra ring there. 

*transcendent1 - *Yay! Congrats on your 10 motif necklace. That's nice of VCA to add extra links so you can wrap the necklace twice as a bracelet.


----------



## zenith

*geminisparklers:* June will be a nice time to go to Paris. Long summer days. I'm sure you'll have a fantastic time shopping - Hermes, Chanel, VCA!!!

*t1*: Thanks! I really  them!

*Queenie*: You should definitely get them! Like Hermes, VCA is so classic, each piece will go a long way.

*Sammyjoe*: I do feel that they are a forever piece too.
*
lemontart*: They will be perfect with your sweet alhambra necklace. You know what? I wanna get the matching necklace, bracelet, etc etc.... 

*La Van*: Yes, they are supercute. And they are so understated I feel like I can wear them quite often without feeling like I'm over-wearing them


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> ^^ it has a lobster claw clasp, I guess it could go on anything!  She had one in turquoise also...



Beth it's so pretty!!! YAY! They have the turquoise one at our store and when I pick up my 20 motif it's going to be ALL I can do not to buy it too. AHHHH! I do love it and with summer coming it would be TOO cute with my bracelet and as a necklace... 

CONGRATS!


----------



## transcendent1

So... what is everyone's VCA plans?? 

As for me I am done for a while


----------



## Bethc

surfergirljen said:


> Beth it's so pretty!!! YAY! They have the turquoise one at our store and when I pick up my 20 motif it's going to be ALL I can do not to buy it too. AHHHH! I do love it and with summer coming it would be TOO cute with my bracelet and as a necklace...
> 
> CONGRATS!



Thank you!  

I say get it!  I loved the turquoise too.  I keep looking at it on my wrist yesterday, it makes my bracelet truly unique!


----------



## lemontart

transcendent1 said:


> So... what is everyone's VCA plans??
> 
> As for me I am done for a while


 
My wishlist for now:

- Vintage Alhambra YG or WG MOP bracelet
- Sweet Alhambra WG Turquoise butterfly necklace
- Lucky Alhambra YG MOP butterfly ring

There's no VCA boutique here in San Francisco, the only thing I can buy without trying is the sweet WG turquoise butterfly necklace...the other two items I will have to go to the store and try them in person....I don't know when I will be able to visit the store though. Maybe I will have to wait till I go to Europe or Asia or make a special trip to LA.

Hey gals, what do you think about the sweet WG turquoise butterfly necklace? Does anyone here has it?


----------



## transcendent1

^Do you think other VCA boutiques would do a charge-send for people in San Fran?

I have the WG Turquoise butterfly in the "adult" size. I love it. The Sweet collection is too small for me but if it works for you, go for it!


----------



## La Vanguardia

transcendent1 said:


> So... what is everyone's VCA plans??
> 
> As for me I am done for a while



I'll just enjoy my current pieces at the moment. Although the YG grey MOP Magic clover ring is still in my head lol!


----------



## Sammyjoe

transcendent1 said:


> So... what is everyone's VCA plans??
> 
> As for me I am done for a while


 
For me its like this -

If I am* very* Lucky - Magic 6 Motif Necklace MOP VG and MOP in between the fingers WG ring with 2 motifs and matching earrings like Zeniths

OR

If I am *just* lucky - Single Magic Motif Necklace MOP WG

OR

If I just *wake up* and wonder - Single Vintage Motif Necklace MOP WG


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lemontart I think a member here called Star777 bought the necklace for her daughter or  a similar stone, it looks so cute and classic.


----------



## lemontart

transcendent1 said:


> ^Do you think other VCA boutiques would do a charge-send for people in San Fran?
> 
> I have the WG Turquoise butterfly in the "adult" size. I love it. The Sweet collection is too small for me but if it works for you, go for it!


 
Yes they take phone order. That's how I got my sweet clover necklace. But some items you just need to try it on to see if they look good on yourself. Ahhh....I wish they would open a store here!

I emailed to Hong Kong VCA to check the price for the Vintage WG MOP bracelet. Even I take the foreign transaction fee into account, I can save USD $190 buying in HK. Maybe I will wait till my next visit to HK to get it!

Can you post a modeling pic of the WG Turquoise necklace?


----------



## lemontart

Sammyjoe said:


> Lemontart I think a member here called Star777 bought the necklace for her daughter or a similar stone, it looks so cute and classic.


 
Really? I really want to take a look at it! I would think it will be a good everyday necklace....just like the sweet clover one!


----------



## Sammyjoe

This is TPF member Star's daughters necklace


----------



## transcendent1

LaVan, are you thinking of the single motif ring? I got one in grey MOP WG last year; much more special because I chose out it because I liked the design, before I knew all about the Alhambra and its iconic status. I think you would totally rock the double-finger rings!

lemontart, I see, I guess the closest VCA to you would be Beverly Hills. HK has an impressive VCA inventory and so many stores. I know SF quite well and even if VCA opened there, I'm sure it won't be that well-stocked. Sorry, I don't want to post my photos anymore. 

Sammyjoe, star777 junior's Sweet pendant is so adorable! I think the single motif WG would get a lot of mileage. Here is a H and VCA fan, Kelly Rutherford wearing your pendant


----------



## La Vanguardia

*transcendent - *I'm thinking of the single motif Magic clover ring. It's this one in the pic from the VCA catalog but I want grey MOP YG. It's not in between the fingers but just a big clover. I tried on the in between the finger rings but so far I'm not convinced. Could be that I haven't tried on the right color/motif combinations yet lol!







*Sammyjoe - *I hope you're very lucky!

About Star3777's Sweet Alhambra piece for her daughter, the one in her picture looks more like the bracelet. I think the pendant necklace hangs on a chain and not connected on two sides. Here are pics of the Sweet Alhambra necklaces (left) and bracelets (right) from the VCA catalog:


----------



## transcendent1

LaVan, I haave the grey single motif MOP ring. People love it. I think you will enjoy it. If it werent for the price I would have gone for the double ones.


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I was also really surprised by the price difference between the single motif ring and the in between the fingers one.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks La Van and transcendent!!!

I was looking at the double ring because I thought it would be hard to get the single motif ring in WG.What is the price difference between the in between and single, I think the in between ring is around £3.5k for white and grey mop.


----------



## transcendent1

The in-betweens are almost twice as much as the singles.

Now that you mention it... I have hardly seen the single MOP rings in white gold.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Sammyjoe - *Here's an example of the price difference for the single motif and in between the finger rings:

- Lucky butterfly single motif ring YG MOP is 2850 Swiss Francs
- Lucky butterfly and small clover in between the finger ring YG grey/white MOP is 4800 Swiss Francs


----------



## Sammyjoe

Ok, thanks La Van, that is almost double the price, so it would make more sense to get the single, unless anyone finds a combo for the in between ring that they truly love. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

transcendent1 said:


> The in-betweens are almost twice as much as the singles.
> 
> Now that you mention it... I have hardly seen the single MOP rings in white gold.


 

Thanks Transcendent.

I have just called VCA and the large motif ring single is £1850 or 1950, for white MOP in YG - she said it came in YG only.

The smaller motif single ring is cheaper I think it was £1450.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Here are some in between the finger rings from the VCA catalog. I really like the combination of YG grey/white MOP ... I think it looks elegant.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for the pics, this was the one I tried on.


----------



## transcendent1

^Oh that one is  I tried that one too. 

They also come in Turquoise Butterfly with White MOP and Tiger Eye Butterfly with MOP. 

And then a bunch of different stones in YG with a small diamond in the middle.


----------



## lemontart

transcendent1 said:


> lemontart, I see, I guess the closest VCA to you would be Beverly Hills. HK has an impressive VCA inventory and so many stores. I know SF quite well and even if VCA opened there, I'm sure it won't be that well-stocked. Sorry, I don't want to post my photos anymore.


 
Ahhh...I am so sad! I didn't know the VCA store at the Hong Kong International Airport is closed! My sister was in HK and is coming back today, so I asked her if she could get me the sweet butterfly turquoise necklace at the aiport for me...but then she said she couldn't find the store. I check the HK airport website and VCA is not in the list anymore!


----------



## surfergirljen

lemontart said:


> Ahhh...I am so sad! I didn't know the VCA store at the Hong Kong International Airport is closed! My sister was in HK and is coming back today, so I asked her if she could get me the sweet butterfly turquoise necklace at the aiport for me...but then she said she couldn't find the store. I check the HK airport website and VCA is not in the list anymore!



Lemon now you've got me wanting one of those too and I haven't even picked up my 20 motif yet!!! It's so darling!!


----------



## lemontart

surfergirljen said:


> Lemon now you've got me wanting one of those too and I haven't even picked up my 20 motif yet!!! It's so darling!!


 
When are you going to pick it up? I can't wait to see it!

I just got the YG sweet clover necklace and now I can't stop thinking on the sweet butterfly in turquoise.........................................................


----------



## geminisparklers

I couldn't resist and popped into my local VCA on Sat.

Tried the Magic bracelet in YG with onyx and grey, white MOPs, WG with chalcedony, white MOP and grey MOP, it's matching 3 motifs earrings with grey, white MOPs and chalcedony in WG plus a YG MOP clover ring with a dangling petal(what range does it fall into?).

The SA said I would need to remove at least 6 links from the magic bracelet for my wrist size. The WG costs S$6,8xx vs the YG at S$6,4xx if I rem correctly.

I want these :
Magic Alhambra 6motifs necklace, bracelet and 3 motifs earclips in WG
Alhambra vintage 10motifs necklace
Lucky Alhambra YG bracelet

Want vs Need...sigh....


----------



## zenith

Can I ask if the 2nd bracelet from the left is the one where they can engrave your name on?


----------



## Queenie

*geminisparklers*, I was sooooooo tempted that day at the store but told myself no! *LOL*


----------



## surfergirljen

lemontart said:


> When are you going to pick it up? I can't wait to see it!
> 
> I just got the YG sweet clover necklace and now I can't stop thinking on the sweet butterfly in turquoise.........................................................



I know it's sooo sweet!! La Van posted that adorable pic of all of them and now I'm drooling! 

I pick it up on Tues or Wed... cannot wait!! My store has very little sweet/lucky in stock though b/c they're not a VCA boutique, they just carry VCA in Canada. I want some kind of turquoise necklace pendant for the summer! They have the non-vintage clover and it's beautiful but I love the vintage look. 

La Van - if you have time pls post more of those beautiful catalogue pics!! OR could you email the whole catalogue to me digitally? you seem to have the best catalogue pics!! The website is so beautiful but useless - I want to see everything they have so I can choose!!

Okay so the sweet butterfly is the one on it's side and the lucky one is bigger and has the chains on either wing, right? I'm so confused! Anyone know if the lucky comes in WG/turquoise and how much it is?


----------



## surfergirljen

Oh ps my turquoise WG single motif ebay purchase fell through due to shipping issues... I wanted it insured... they couldn't figure out how to do it... too bad!  Oh well, leaves me with $1300 more to play with at the store!


----------



## geminisparklers

Queenie, I was there just mins after you left! Met your sis-in-law outside the store. She's so friendly.

What did you try?


----------



## transcendent1

lemontart said:


> Ahhh...I am so sad! I didn't know the VCA store at the Hong Kong International Airport is closed! My sister was in HK and is coming back today, so I asked her if she could get me the sweet butterfly turquoise necklace at the aiport for me...but then she said she couldn't find the store. I check the HK airport website and VCA is not in the list anymore!


 
Really? I was at the airport about 2 weeks ago, and the VCA stand was totally happenin'. Did they close shop so soon?


----------



## transcendent1

geminisparklers said:


> The SA said I would need to remove at least 6 links from the magic bracelet for my wrist size. The WG costs S$6,8xx vs the YG at S$6,4xx if I rem correctly.
> 
> I want these :
> Magic Alhambra 6motifs necklace, bracelet and 3 motifs earclips in WG
> Alhambra vintage 10motifs necklace
> Lucky Alhambra YG bracelet
> 
> Want vs Need...sigh....


 
At first I thought you needed to remove 6 *motifs*  "She can't be that tiny"  

I love the Lapis Lazuli. Will you get this soon?


----------



## zenith

transcendent1 said:


> Really? I was at the airport about 2 weeks ago, and the VCA stand was totally happenin'. Did they close shop so soon?



I'll be at the HKIA airport on Wednesday and I'll find out. Yet more temptation! 

*Queenie, geminisparklers*: Wait for PARIS!


----------



## zenith

double post.


----------



## La Vanguardia

zenith said:


> Can I ask if the 2nd bracelet from the left is the one where they can engrave your name on?



Yes, they can engrave something at the back of the ID bracelet.


----------



## La Vanguardia

surfergirljen said:


> I know it's sooo sweet!! La Van posted that adorable pic of all of them and now I'm drooling!
> 
> La Van - if you have time pls post more of those beautiful catalogue pics!! OR could you email the whole catalogue to me digitally? you seem to have the best catalogue pics!! The website is so beautiful but useless - I want to see everything they have so I can choose!!
> 
> Okay so the sweet butterfly is the one on it's side and the lucky one is bigger and has the chains on either wing, right? I'm so confused! Anyone know if the lucky comes in WG/turquoise and how much it is?



I only have a hardcopy of the catalogs from last year and this year so I can't send them by e-mail. I took take pics of the pages I posted. Maybe you can ask your SA to send you the catalogs.

Since your eBay purchase didn't go through, you can use the funds to get the Sweet Alhambra turquoise butterfly necklace!

For the necklaces, here's a comparison between the Lucky and Sweet ones so you can see how the motif hangs. Both come in turquoise WG but I don't know about the price.

*Lucky*






*Sweet*


----------



## La Vanguardia

geminisparklers said:


> I couldn't resist and popped into my local VCA on Sat.
> 
> Tried the Magic bracelet in YG with onyx and grey, white MOPs, WG with chalcedony, white MOP and grey MOP, it's matching 3 motifs earrings with grey, white MOPs and chalcedony in WG plus a YG MOP clover ring with a dangling petal(what range does it fall into?).
> 
> The SA said I would need to remove at least 6 links from the magic bracelet for my wrist size. The WG costs S$6,8xx vs the YG at S$6,4xx if I rem correctly.
> 
> I want these :
> Magic Alhambra 6motifs necklace, bracelet and 3 motifs earclips in WG
> Alhambra vintage 10motifs necklace
> Lucky Alhambra YG bracelet
> 
> Want vs Need...sigh....



Oooh! Fab wish list and I'm sure they'll love you in Paris if you buy all of them!!!

I also tried on the Magic bracelet last time and it was definitely too big on my wrist too. I also think it's somehow longer than the Vintage 5 motif bracelet ... just my perception. But I think the Lucky/Magic bracelets are easier to shorten as the charms are more spread out and you don't have to be as precise with the links as with the Vintage one. 

The 3 motifs earrings looked just too humongous on me!!!


----------



## zenith

My colleague told me that she has 2 identical 10-motif vintage Alhambra YG MOP necklaces and she links the 2 up so that she can wear it long and short as she wishes. She said it was the VCA SA who suggested it to her. I thought I'll share this with fellow VCA lovers. Apologies if this is already widely known way of wearing it.


----------



## transcendent1

LaVan, I know what you mean, the earrings are too dangling for everyday wear. 

zenith, yes, not only can the 10-motif be linked to another, but you can also link it to a 5-motif bracelet too! I mean you save a lot that way. A vintage 16 motif is around 10K USD or so, while a 10 motif plus a 5 motif bracelet 7-8K USD.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*zenith - *With the 10 motif, you can also choose another 10 motif stone/MOP color as long as the metal color is the same. Then, the necklace is more personalized.


----------



## lemontart

transcendent1 said:


> Really? I was at the airport about 2 weeks ago, and the VCA stand was totally happenin'. Did they close shop so soon?


 
Yes, I emailed to the store at Pacific Place and asked. They said they are opening a new store at TST and the one at the airport is closed. Too bad.... 

*Zenith,* the SA at other VCA boutique in HK confirmed that the store at the airport has been closed. That's really a bad news! I checked the price for a couple of items and it's definitely cheaper to get it in HK than in the US even with transaction fees. The sweet turquoise butterfly necklace is HKD 9200, which is about USD 1220. The price in the US is $1250 + tax so it comes to $1365. It's almost a $150 saving there!


----------



## lemontart

La Vanguardia said:


> I only have a hardcopy of the catalogs from last year and this year so I can't send them by e-mail. I took take pics of the pages I posted. Maybe you can ask your SA to send you the catalogs.
> 
> Since your eBay purchase didn't go through, you can use the funds to get the Sweet Alhambra turquoise butterfly necklace!
> 
> For the necklaces, here's a comparison between the Lucky and Sweet ones so you can see how the motif hangs. Both come in turquoise WG but I don't know about the price.
> 
> *Lucky*


 
OMG....this is tooooooooooooooooooo pretty!!!!!!!


----------



## lemontart

surfergirljen said:


> Oh ps my turquoise WG single motif ebay purchase fell through due to shipping issues... I wanted it insured... they couldn't figure out how to do it... too bad!  Oh well, leaves me with $1300 more to play with at the store!


 
Get the sweet turquoise butterfly! If you think it's too small then get the Lucky one....saw the pics posted by *LaVan* and it's so darn pretty!


----------



## surfergirljen

lemontart said:


> OMG....this is tooooooooooooooooooo pretty!!!!!!!



oooooooh I agree!!! Thanks so much La Van for posting this... I am in love!!! Love the sweet too bu it might be too small for me... anyone know or can find the price on this??


----------



## transcendent1

The Butterfly Turquoise is around 2400 USD.


----------



## Ascella

Does anyone know the current price of the Hawaii pendant?


----------



## surfergirljen

transcendent1 said:


> The Butterfly Turquoise is around 2400 USD.



Thanks! Now I know what to save up for for Florida next year!


----------



## geminisparklers

I had wanted to wait for Paris...I did wanted to wait...

BUT....

It was my birthday yesterday and .......



*Dearest dearest DH.....*
got me the *10 motif vintage necklace in WG with MOP!!!*

*Now I am the happiest woman on earth regardless of me reaching another milestone in my life... *
*I feel like a now wearing it!*


----------



## ms piggy

Congrats *GS*!!!!! Please post modelling pics!! What a lovely sweet DH!! And pls wear it when we next meet yeah. 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## geminisparklers

^ms piggy, sure!

Thanks for your wishes!


----------



## Queenie

Oh *geminisparklers*, congratulations! and happy belated birthday to you! And now all you need is the bracelet to match! We need pictures!!

I tried the Butterfly Turquoise range as well as the 10 motifs Vintage necklace. Luckily the Butterfly Turquoise doesn't sing to me. *lol* I wonder if anyone here has the Butterfly in Red instead.


----------



## zenith

*geminisparklers: HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY*!!!* *It's such a beautiful gift. Looking forward to some action pics!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Happy belated Birthday Geminisparklers!!!! What a wonderful gift!!! Your DH is the best!!!

Would love to see pics when you get a chance!! I just love VCA!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Happy belated birthday geminisparklers!!!*

I wish you all the best and what a wonderful present from DH!!!


----------



## nada

geminisparklers said:


> I had wanted to wait for Paris...I did wanted to wait...
> 
> BUT....
> 
> It was my birthday yesterday and .......
> 
> 
> 
> *Dearest dearest DH.....*
> got me the *10 motif vintage necklace in WG with MOP!!!*
> 
> *Now I am the happiest woman on earth regardless of me reaching another milestone in my life... *
> *I feel like a now wearing it!*




*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, GS!! 

HUGE CONGRATS!! YOUR DH IS SUCH A SWEET DARLING!! U'RE A REAL LUCKY WOMAN!!
*


----------



## geminisparklers

Thank you very much nada, LaVan, SammyJoe, Zenith & Queenie!

I told DH I would wear it every single day! LOL!

When I tried the Magic bracelet, DH said he didn't really like me with it as much as the Lucky bracelet in tigereye(butterfly), carnelian(heart), MOP(clover), malachite(leaf). It was sooooo beautiful with the multi-colours! DH likes this very much...so I think there's a high chance to get this soon...LOL!!!

I tried the 
1. long Lucky necklace
2. inbetween finger ring with clover and the other one with butterfly too. So pretty. But the ring costs the same as the 10motif necklace!

Oh, I was given 2 candles, a mirror, a cleaning cloth and 5 catalogs(was told I was the first to receive a copy of their latest which they were only giving out at a coming event)!


----------



## ms piggy

Oh *GS*, your DH is such a dream! Looking forward to seeing pics~


----------



## La Vanguardia

*GS - *The 10 motif will definitely be a fab everyday necklace lol! I really like how glamorous it looks like!

It's amazing how much the in between the finger rings cost. I think for me I'd prefer to get another 10 motif necklace to attach to my other 10 motif one. Once I have this, then maybe I can think of getting an in between the finger ring lol!


----------



## lemontart

geminisparklers said:


> I had wanted to wait for Paris...I did wanted to wait...
> 
> BUT....
> 
> It was my birthday yesterday and .......
> 
> 
> 
> *Dearest dearest DH.....*
> got me the *10 motif vintage necklace in WG with MOP!!!*
> 
> *Now I am the happiest woman on earth regardless of me reaching another milestone in my life... *
> *I feel like a now wearing it!*


 
Oh Wow!!!!! Congrats! Feel so happy for you!!! Please show us modeling pics!


----------



## surfergirljen

Happy birthday!! SO exciting!!


----------



## surfergirljen

ps  I PICKED UP MY 20 MOTIF WG/MOP VINTAGE ALHAMBRA NECKLACE TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

It's soooo pretty girls, I cannot wait to wear it!!!!!  It was so fun and special because my little 6 week old was there with me and it was my "push present" for having her! (I started choosing these with her in my belly still so all the SA's were running over to admire her). Just the weight and sparkle of it makes me giddy!

Will post pics as soon as I can!!!


----------



## RedDuchess

Thanks to this thread, I know I have a new desire...and will return with it in the future, congrats on the new necklack surfergirljen and geminisparklers


----------



## j0s1e267

Congrats *surgergirljen*!  I can't wait to see your pics!!!
Btw, I have a question for you - how do you keep your Turquoise bracelet clean?  Just use a soft cloth to wipe each motif?  What about the WG?


----------



## geminisparklers

ms piggy : I believe all our DHs are dream DHs! They love us more than they love themselves...LOL!!!

LaVan : Yes I think the same way as you! I would like to get another 10 motif so that I can link them up(I tried it at the store with the chalcedony 10motif and the white MOP one and it looked great!). And like you, would only consider the inbetween finger ring after this...(or after I get the Lucky YG bracelet...LOL!)

lemontart and surfergirljen : Thanks for your bd wishes dears!

surfergirljen : Congrats on your 20 motif as a push gift! I wished I had fallen for VCA when I was expecting my 2 kids. That way, I would have gotten 2 pieces by now...urgh!!!


----------



## transcendent1

Congratulations  surfergirl & gemini!!!!!!!!! You are so lucky. I hope to see your growing collection in the future. 

Anyone get into Onyx yet? 

LaVan... I hear you, but the in-between rings are just so unique, even more interesting-looking than bracelets.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats Sufergirljen!!! You have amassed a wonderful VCA collection!!!


----------



## Bethc

Happy Belated Birthday GS!  Congrats on the new necklace!


----------



## n2chanel

Geminisparklers,  Congratulations to you and a very Happy Birthday.  I love VCA and I am so happy to find this thread.  I have been a long time fan and only recently owned anything.  I love the history and workmanship of VCA.


----------



## surfergirljen

j0s1e267 said:


> Congrats *surgergirljen*!  I can't wait to see your pics!!!
> Btw, I have a question for you - how do you keep your Turquoise bracelet clean?  Just use a soft cloth to wipe each motif?  What about the WG?



Honestly I haven't worn it yet!! I've got a 6 week old at home and haven't gotten "dressed up" more than track pants much in the last month. LOL. SOON!

But yes I guess I'd just use one of my soft cloths from tiffany's? I didn't get a VCA one... anyone else?


----------



## Sammyjoe

You should ask them to send you some polishing cloths Sufergirljen! No doubt they will.
Oooh N2chanel welcome to the thread!! What piece of VCA do you have? I bet its a beauty!


----------



## lemontart

surfergirljen said:


> Honestly I haven't worn it yet!! I've got a 6 week old at home and haven't gotten "dressed up" more than track pants much in the last month. LOL. SOON!
> 
> But yes I guess I'd just use one of my soft cloths from tiffany's? I didn't get a VCA one... anyone else?


 
Hey surfergirljen, congrats! Please please post pics when you get a chance....I can't wait to see your new necklace!

You should definitely ask your SA to send you a polish cloth. The tiffany's one is for cleaning silver jewelry and has some chemicals on it, it might not be a good idea to use that to polish turquoise and mother of pearl.


----------



## n2chanel

Hi Sammyjoe,  Thank you for the welcome.  I have a few pieces now that I absolutely love.  It's so nice to know that there are so many VCA enthusiasts on tpf.    I am such a fan that I cannot stay off of the VCA website!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Well...your collection of handbags N2chanel are fab  it stands to reason that you will have some wonderful VCA pieces!!


----------



## meghankkg

surfergirljen said:


> Honestly I haven't worn it yet!! I've got a 6 week old at home and haven't gotten "dressed up" more than track pants much in the last month. LOL. SOON!
> 
> But yes I guess I'd just use one of my soft cloths from tiffany's? I didn't get a VCA one... anyone else?


 

I didn't receive a cleaning cloth either. I might call tomorrow and see if they will send me one. I would love to be able to clean my pieces...


----------



## geminisparklers

redduchess, transcendent, bethc, n2Chanel, thanks for your well wishes!!

trans : I like the onyx with gold but the SA said I shd put that aside since it's more common and easier to come by. Not sure if it's because most would go for MOP pcs or because they produce more onyx pcs as the stone is more easily available?

n2Chanel : I would love to see your beautiful pcs in action. I have been flipping the catalogs everyday to admire the closeups and building my wishlist!

surfergirljen : You need to ask them for the cleaning cloth. It's an essential item.


----------



## fussykiki

Gosh.... I love all of your collections here!
I am planning to check out the VCG store after work today... (my office building is on the top of a shopping mall with all the tiffany, chopard, VCG, cartier, LV...etc.  Very conivenent.  Hahaha)  I am thinking of the sweet alhambra collection and probably match with ear studs... Let's see me if can resist the temptation...


----------



## La Vanguardia

The polishing cloth is really essential to clean the stones. It's basically the same material as the one to clean eyeglasses so if you don't have the VCA one, the one for eyeglasses also works.

I was also thinking that if I discovered VCA earlier, the pieces would have been cheaper before all the price increases lol! But I guess we all have a phase at any given point in our lives when we like one thing more than another lol!

*surfergirljen - *Woohoo! Congrats on getting your 20-motif necklace! Would love to see modelling pics if you have time.

*transcendent - *It's true that the in-between-the-fingers rings are so unique. I don't know of other jewelry houses that make them. Next time I pass by VCA, maybe I'll try them on again lol!

*n2chanel - *Hi there and welcome to the thread! I'm sure you have such wonderful pieces.


----------



## geminisparklers

Just 2 pics of my 10motif necklace.


----------



## surfergirljen

geminisparklers said:


> Just 2 pics of my 10motif necklace.



YAY it looks sooooo pretty on!! SO so pretty!!! 

Thanks for all the congrats and the advice about the cleaning cloths - will definitely ask for one but La Van that's a great idea, I do have sunglasses clothes and they're very gentle. Thanks!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Looks wonderful!!!


----------



## geminisparklers

Thanks surfergirljen!!! I can't wait to see your 20motifs too...

Thanks Sammyjoe!!!


----------



## meghankkg

So I just called the VCA boutique in Miami and the SA told me that they never provide cleaning cloths and he acted like he did not even know what I was talking about.   Maybe that is only common in Europe?? I guess I will try my sunglasses cleaning cloth.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^You could call another US store and see what they say about the cleaning cloths.


----------



## La Vanguardia

The SA at VCA who gave me the cleaning cloth was also the one who told me it's the same as the cloth for eyeglasses. If I put them side by side, they're really almost (or are) the same ... one just has the VCA name and logo lol!

*GS - *So lovely and the WG MOP really pops with your pink outfit!


----------



## fussykiki

I got my vintage alhambra necklace with mini ear studs today! I went straight to the VCA store as soon as I got off work.  I planned to get the necklace only and maybe the ear studs a few months later. But you can see I ended up getting both. 

I am soooooo happy now~~ But too guilty to tell mom about the purchase I made today....


----------



## ms piggy

Gorgeous, *GS*, just gorgeous!!


----------



## ms piggy

*fussykiki* what a lovely set! Would you indulge us with modelling pics?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*fussykiki - *Very pretty and that's a cool box that holds both the necklace and earrings together!


----------



## fussykiki

Haha... Sure, let me do it tomorrow... I just took a shower and have no makeup on.  I don't want you all to think that Halloween came early this year. 

I am not sure if it is more expensive in HK.
The necklace is HK$12250 (~USD1570)
The earrings is HK$11350 (~USD1455)




ms piggy said:


> *fussykiki* what a lovely set! Would you indulge us with modelling pics?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lovely set fussykiki!! MOP is my fav stone, it just looks so classic!


----------



## lemontart

geminisparklers said:


> Just 2 pics of my 10motif necklace.


 
OMG *geminisparklers*! The necklace looks gorgeous on you! Very very pretty! Congrats again!


----------



## lemontart

fussykiki said:


> Haha... Sure, let me do it tomorrow... I just took a shower and have no makeup on. I don't want you all to think that Halloween came early this year.
> 
> I am not sure if it is more expensive in HK.
> The necklace is HK$12250 (~USD1570)
> The earrings is HK$11350 (~USD1455)


 
Congrats fussykiki!!!!!! Nice picks! It's definitely cheaper in HK! I checked prices for a few pieces and on average I can save at least USD 150 if buying in HK.

Please show us modeling pics!


----------



## surfergirljen

fussykiki said:


> I got my vintage alhambra necklace with mini ear studs today! I went straight to the VCA store as soon as I got off work.  I planned to get the necklace only and maybe the ear studs a few months later. But you can see I ended up getting both.
> 
> I am soooooo happy now~~ But too guilty to tell mom about the purchase I made today....



OOOOOH what a GORGEOUS set!!!! You're going to be SO happy!! You only live once. LOL This is the worst site for enabling!!!


----------



## zenith

*GS:* You look gorgeous. Thanks for indulging us with this fabulous photo.

*fussykiki:* I've got the same pair of mini earrings which I also got from the HK store a few days ago. I've been eyeing the same necklace too!!


----------



## fussykiki

Thanks all of you!  

The SA persuaded me to get a sweet alhambra necklace next time to wear together with the vintage alhambra..... Hahaha....


----------



## fussykiki

lemontart said:


> Yes, I emailed to the store at Pacific Place and asked. They said they are opening a new store at TST and the one at the airport is closed. Too bad....
> 
> *Zenith,* the SA at other VCA boutique in HK confirmed that the store at the airport has been closed. That's really a bad news! I checked the price for a couple of items and it's definitely cheaper to get it in HK than in the US even with transaction fees. The sweet turquoise butterfly necklace is HKD 9200, which is about USD 1220. The price in the US is $1250 + tax so it comes to $1365. It's almost a $150 saving there!


 
I am surprised that the shop at the airport is closed.  I still saw the shop when I went to singopare early this month.  I got mine from the pacific place store (I work at the office building above the mall).   

*lemontart:*  Where are you from?  How come you are so familiar with the places in HK?


----------



## lemontart

fussykiki said:


> I am surprised that the shop at the airport is closed. I still saw the shop when I went to singopare early this month. I got mine from the pacific place store (I work at the office building above the mall).
> 
> 
> 
> lemontart: Where are you from? How come you are so familiar with the places in HK?




I am from HK! I came to the US like 12 years ago 

You should also get the sweet alhmabra necklace! I got one and it's so cute and it's a great necklace for everyday wear


----------



## meechelley

So I have recently discovered VC and I have to say I am in LOVE!!! I found VC by trolling tpf ^__^.. and I thought that they were unique but the love started when I went to their actual boutique!  The lady that worked there was SUPER SUPER nice despite the fact that she knew I wasn't there to buy.  I went into the store just to view eye candy and cause I had seen pictures of it on tpf.  The SA let me try them on and everything!! I was super super excited.  They are so pretty!! I am now officially in love with VC ^__^.  I look forward to the day that I can actually own one.


----------



## fussykiki

lemontart said:


> I am from HK! I came to the US like 12 years ago
> 
> You should also get the sweet alhmabra necklace! I got one and it's so cute and it's a great necklace for everyday wear


 
Icic!  I went to SF in 1996 and I came back to HK after I graduated uni... 

Sweet Alhambra has to wait a bit... But I think I will bring it home one day...


----------



## fussykiki

meechelley said:


> So I have recently discovered VC and I have to say I am in LOVE!!! I found VC by trolling tpf ^__^.. and I thought that they were unique but the love started when I went to their actual boutique! The lady that worked there was SUPER SUPER nice despite the fact that she knew I wasn't there to buy. I went into the store just to view eye candy and cause I had seen pictures of it on tpf. The SA let me try them on and everything!! I was super super excited. They are so pretty!! I am now officially in love with VC ^__^. I look forward to the day that I can actually own one.


 
meechelley: I am sure that day will come very soon.  Probably next week..


----------



## fussykiki

zenith said:


> *GS:* You look gorgeous. Thanks for indulging us with this fabulous photo.
> 
> *fussykiki:* I've got the same pair of mini earrings which I also got from the HK store a few days ago. I've been eyeing the same necklace too!!


 
The pin of the earrings is too thick, it's actually hurting my ears now.  I hope my ears will get use to it soon...


----------



## lemontart

fussykiki said:


> Icic! I went to SF in 1996 and I came back to HK after I graduated uni...
> 
> Sweet Alhambra has to wait a bit... But I think I will bring it home one day...


 
So we basically came to the US in the same year....I am also in SF...in the bay area.


----------



## La Vanguardia

fussykiki said:


> The pin of the earrings is too thick, it's actually hurting my ears now.  I hope my ears will get use to it soon...



I hope you get used to them. Mine haven't caused me any problems and I find them very comfortable. The only thing is sometimes it's difficult to remove/put on the closure as the pins are not very long and my ears are maybe too fat lol!


----------



## bags to die for

This thread is a baaaaaddd influence! I bought the mini Vintage Alhambra earrings and did have a little issue with the pin on one ear. I've worn it constantly for about a week now and it has stop hurting. HTH!

Anyone know the price of the Magic Alhambra bracelet? I know the Vintage Alhambra bracelet is $2450. TIA!


----------



## avedashiva

This thread is a must read. Thanks to everyone for posting their lovely purchases.

Can anyone tell me how much the mini vintage alhambra earrings cost.

And can some pls post a picture of the back of the earrings.

How many sizes do they come in?

Thanks!


----------



## Queenie

Absolutely gorgeous!! 

*ms piggy*, I see that you're here too. Which one are you currently eyeing?


----------



## ms piggy

LOL *Queenie*, you girls are really BAD influence!!  I'm still learning the ropes - confused with the difference with Vintage, Magic, Sweet etc, can someone give me a quick lesson?


----------



## geminisparklers

Queenie, ms piggy, LaVan, lemontart, zenith : Thanks ladies! 

fussykiki : Congrats on your lucky pendant and mini earrings!

bags to die for : Congrats on your earrings too! Didn't know you are in here too. The Magic Alhambra bracelet costs S$6840 for the WG(MOP, chalcedony) but cheaper at S$64xx for YG(onyx and MOP). The difference is due to the chalcedony which costs more, in the WG.

The cleaning cloth should be a standard item IMO. The store shouldn't stinge on a piece of cloth.

And this is the new catalog they gave me. But no Alhambra pieces, only high end jewellery.


----------



## Queenie

I am no experts but this is what I know after spending too much time on this thread. Not supposed to do this as I'm having my exams in 2 days!! 

Oh well, taking a break (my excuse as usual).

Magic plays with the different sizes of the Vintage Alhambra shapes. There're two types: WOP exclusively or mix of Grey MOP and Onxy





Comes in 6 or 16 motifs for the necklace


----------



## Queenie

As for Vintage, the necklace comes in 10 or 20 motifs and the shapes are equal in sizes.






This is what I am planning next :



	

		
			
		

		
	
 +


----------



## Queenie

Sweet has miniature motifs which are really adorable







I think *LaVan* earlier posted some pictures from the catalog from the collection too (scroll few pages back).


----------



## Queenie

geminisparklers said:


> The Magic Alhambra bracelet costs S$6840 for the WG(MOP, chalcedony)


Magic has chalcedony in WG too??!!! Hmmm, in this case, I might take this instead of the Vintage Chalcedony.


----------



## ms piggy

Thank you for the info/pics *Queenie*. Shouldn't you be studying? I guess this is way more interesting than Biz Law LOL!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Nice to see the H ladies here too!


----------



## bags to die for

Thanks for the info *GS*! I can't decide which bracelet to get. The Magic or Vintage. I had 15 mins to shop on one day in NY and guess where I went! Van Cleefs of course. But I didn't think of trying on the Magic. Too focused on the Vintage. 

*Avedashiva*, The SA showed me three sizes of the vintage alhambra earrings. Mini which fits within the earlobe (NY $1,734 with tax) - I think LaVan has pictures in this thread, a slightly larger one that goes over the earlobe and an even larger one. The back shows a post and separate round backing that you need to press two notches before you can push it up the post. HTH.

*Queenie*, thanks for the summary of pictures. I want everything!

*ms piggy*, you can so definitely rock them all too!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*ms piggy - *In the VCA website, I found the "Alhambra" section very helpful to distinguish between the Magic, Lucky, Sweet, Byzantine, Modern Alhambra and Vintage models since they are categorized. 

In addition to what Queenie mentioned:

*Magic -* Can have monotone colors or mixed colors of MOP/stones
*Lucky -* Has different shapes such as butterfly, leaf, heart in different colors of MOP/stones
*Vintage -* The classic model which was originally introduced
*Sweet -* Comes also in children's sizes
*Byzantine -* I think it's only plain yellow gold without stones
*Alhambra -* A modern interpretation of the "Vintage" collection


----------



## ms piggy

*bags to die for* good to see you here! I'm also thinking of the earrings as a start, as the bracelets and necklaces are not quite my style (maybe, yet?)


Thank you *LaVan*!! This is such a good summery of the collection. I was so confused with the different lines. 



La Vanguardia said:


> *ms piggy - *In the VCA website, I found the "Alhambra" section very helpful to distinguish between the Magic, Lucky, Sweet, Byzantine, Modern Alhambra and Vintage models since they are categorized.
> 
> In addition to what Queenie mentioned:
> 
> *Magic -* Can have monotone colors or mixed colors of MOP/stones
> *Lucky -* Has different shapes such as butterfly, leaf, heart in different colors of MOP/stones
> *Vintage -* The classic model which was originally introduced
> *Sweet -* Comes also in children's sizes
> *Byzantine -* I think it's only plain yellow gold without stones
> *Alhambra -* A modern interpretation of the "Vintage" collection


----------



## Queenie

*ms piggy*, I seriously can't think of anything but VCA now!! (Btw, I have a love-hate relationship with latin)

*Lavan*, thank you! The VCA web-site is on my Favourites. And yes, it is very useful indeed.

Anyone has modelling picture of this? I realise I love this better than Turquoise


----------



## geminisparklers

Queenie said:


> Magic has chalcedony in WG too??!!! Hmmm, in this case, I might take this instead of the Vintage Chalcedony.



Yes, I tried that one initially in the store cos it's more 'colourful'. I just double checked in the catalog. It's with white MOP, grey MOP and chalcedony. The price should be S$6860. AND I AM EYEING THAT Lucky bracelet with the malachite leaf, tigereye butterfly, white MOP clover and red cornelian heart too ever since I tried it at the store and it's so much cheaper than the Magic bracelet too!!! It was love at first sight and first try!


----------



## Queenie

*bags to die for* *waves*

We need modelling pictures!!


----------



## Queenie

geminisparklers said:


> Yes, I tried that one initially in the store cos it's more 'colourful'. I just double checked in the catalog. It's with white MOP, grey MOP and chalcedony. The price should be S$6860.


Thanks babe! 

Oh it's the mix not the all chalcedony? Do you think it'll look weird when connected to the 10 chalcedony motifs as necklace?

Woohoo, add another couple of hundreds, it's the price of a 10 motifs necklace indeed.


----------



## bags to die for

*Queenie*, I don't think the earrings in my earlobe is that interesting. 

However, after I get back from Europe and VCA, I will definitely do modelling shots! Place Vendome, le sigh


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for the pictures Queenie, very useful to see them!


----------



## Sammyjoe

La Vanguardia said:


> *ms piggy - *In the VCA website, I found the "Alhambra" section very helpful to distinguish between the Magic, Lucky, Sweet, Byzantine, Modern Alhambra and Vintage models since they are categorized.
> 
> In addition to what Queenie mentioned:
> 
> *Magic -* Can have monotone colors or mixed colors of MOP/stones
> *Lucky -* Has different shapes such as butterfly, leaf, heart in different colors of MOP/stones
> *Vintage -* The classic model which was originally introduced
> *Sweet -* Comes also in children's sizes
> *Byzantine -* I think it's only plain yellow gold without stones
> *Alhambra -* A modern interpretation of the "Vintage" collection


 
This is also useful for a newbie to VCA, thanks La Van


----------



## Greenstar

Cant wait to see modeling shots of the jewellery


----------



## geminisparklers

Queenie said:


> Thanks babe!
> 
> Oh it's the mix not the all chalcedony? Do you think it'll look weird when connected to the 10 chalcedony motifs as necklace?
> 
> Woohoo, add another couple of hundreds, it's the price of a 10 motifs necklace indeed.


 
Yes it's a mixture. I think it would look fine to link it with a 10motif full chalcedony necklace. The combined necklace would look like the 6 motif Magic necklace with the dangling pendant(from the bracelet component) with additional 10motif forming the remaining body of the necklace, tho longer. Would have to try them IRL to see the result!

The full chalcedony 10motif costs S$2.5k more than the 10motif MOP tho.


----------



## lemontart

This thread is definitely getting more and more interesting!!!! I am so happy to see there are so many VCA fans here!

And I had a big discovery today...a small VCA store is now opened in the SF Neiman Marcus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally!!!! Yay!!!! The SA in the Chanel cosmetics department told me it was just opened yesterday and it's closed on Sunday, so I didn't get a chance to visit the store today   But now at least it is here, I can check out the store anytime!!! I am so happy!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Cool! It's always nice to see the jewelry in person and to try them on.


----------



## j0s1e267

*lemontart*, wow! thanks for the update! I will be sure to check it out the next time I am there!

I have been a bad girl this weekend and brought home more VCA goodies!
~ Sweet Alhambra Butterfly Pendant in Turquoise
~ Vintage Alhambra mini ear studs in WG Turquoise


----------



## j0s1e267

*surfergirljen*, thanks for the tips re: use of the polishing cloth.  I spoke to the VCA SM I am working with and he recommends that we gently wash the items with soap and water, dry it then use the polishing cloth.  

He also mentioned that besides Black Onyx, all other materials ie.g. MOP, Carnelian, Turquoise etc., should not be worn continuously e.g. daily 24x7 through showers et al.,  Anyone else received similar advise from VCA???


----------



## lemontart

j0s1e267 said:


> *lemontart*, wow! thanks for the update! I will be sure to check it out the next time I am there!
> 
> I have been a bad girl this weekend and brought home more VCA goodies!
> ~ Sweet Alhambra Butterfly Pendant in Turquoise
> ~ Vintage Alhambra mini ear studs in WG Turquoise


 
*j0s1e267*, your goodies are gorgeous!  The pendant you got should it be from the Lucky line? The sweet alhambra one is really tiny (that's the one I am planning to get). The ear studs are super nice. I wanna get the ear studs too but I have long hair and bangs, so my ears are always being covered up. Congrats on your new purchases!


----------



## lemontart

j0s1e267 said:


> *surfergirljen*, thanks for the tips re: use of the polishing cloth. I spoke to the VCA SM I am working with and he recommends that we gently wash the items with soap and water, dry it then use the polishing cloth.
> 
> He also mentioned that besides Black Onyx, all other materials ie.g. MOP, Carnelian, Turquoise etc., should not be worn continuously e.g. daily 24x7 through showers et al., Anyone else received similar advise from VCA???


 
My SA said for MOP I should only clean it with water and the polish cloth, no soap.


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *lemontart*!  You are right, my pendant is from the Lucky Alhambra range.  I am so bad with the differentiation between Lucky and Sweet 

I am so glad we no longer have to do phone orders or make our way to Southern CA for our VCA fix!!!

One other note from my SM, he says that when I want to get my 10 motif Turquoise necklace to go with my 5 motif Turquoise bracelet, I have to get it in-store so that they can find the closest color match.


----------



## geminisparklers

Congrats j01se267! And your hair's really colourful too! Turquoise is a happy stone I must say...always looking very cheerful and bright!

My SA also said it's ok to touch water for the stones and to wipe them dry with the polish cloth. I believe soap would be acidic and bad for the stones, including MOP. And wearing it into the shower would definitely be a no-no.


----------



## lemontart

j0s1e267 said:


> Thanks *lemontart*! You are right, my pendant is from the Lucky Alhambra range. I am so bad with the differentiation between Lucky and Sweet
> 
> I am so glad we no longer have to do phone orders or make our way to Southern CA for our VCA fix!!!
> 
> One other note from my SM, he says that when I want to get my 10 motif Turquoise necklace to go with my 5 motif Turquoise bracelet, I have to get it in-store so that they can find the closest color match.


 
So are you in the SF bay area too? Even though the store in NM is a small one, it's still better than nothing! I can't wait to check it out! Now I can try on the vintage 5 motif WG/MOP bracelet without making a trip to LA. I really want to see how it looks on my wrist as I have tiny wrist. Are you planning to get the 10 motif Turquoise necklace soon?


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *geminisparklers*!   I really like VCA's Turquoise, of all the different stones, this one stands out for me.  As you can tell, I  colors!

*lemontart*, yes, am in the SF bay area   I agree!  A small corner at NM is still better than nothing!  I probably won't be getting the 10 motif Turquoise necklace so soon.  The key reason why I have been procrastinating is because in general, I prefer rings.   So, I hope that my next VCA purchase can be the 2-finger Lotus Ring   A girl can always dream!!!


----------



## vancleef fan

I haven't been to this thread in while .... WOW, So many Beautiful pieces ladies....
COngratulations
When I bought my Rose de Noel earrings in turquoise, my SA adviced me only to wipe them with DRY cloth if needed. As for  pieces from Alhmabra lines, she said it's ok to rinse them in water then dry with the polishing cloth, she didn't mention soap but I use a bit of Baby Shampoo + water, let them soak for few minutes then rinse them


----------



## La Vanguardia

I was also told not to shower with my MOP pieces and after wearing to just wipe them with the cloth. I guess if I need intense cleaning, I'll just take them to the boutique.

*josie - *Congrats on the turquoise necklace and earrings. I love VCA turquoise but the WG combo doesn't work for my skin tone. I never thought about choosing the turquoise materials in store with other turquoise pieces we already own to match the best color. It makes complete sense though.


----------



## Ascella

vancleef fan said:


> I haven't been to this thread in while .... WOW, So many Beautiful pieces ladies....
> COngratulations
> When I bought my Rose de Noel earrings in turquoise, my SA adviced me only to wipe them with DRY cloth if needed. As for  pieces from Alhmabra lines, she said it's ok to rinse them in water then dry with the polishing cloth, she didn't mention soap but I use a bit of Baby Shampoo + water, let them soak for few minutes then rinse them


Since you own Rose de Noel, maybe I can ask some questions about it. Are there two sizes of the pendant? One the VCA webpage it says clip/pendant, how does the mechanism work? Thanks.


----------



## fussykiki

j0s1e267 said:


> *surfergirljen*, thanks for the tips re: use of the polishing cloth. I spoke to the VCA SM I am working with and he recommends that we gently wash the items with soap and water, dry it then use the polishing cloth.
> 
> He also mentioned that besides Black Onyx, all other materials ie.g. MOP, Carnelian, Turquoise etc., should not be worn continuously e.g. daily 24x7 through showers et al., Anyone else received similar advise from VCA???


 
Okay, after reading your post, I am thinking if I should buy an onyx one, so I can wear everyday.... Thinking of that... an onyx sweet alhambra probably will match my MOP vintage alhambra.... Gosh... evil thought....


----------



## surfergirljen

j0s1e267 said:


> Thanks *lemontart*!  You are right, my pendant is from the Lucky Alhambra range.  I am so bad with the differentiation between Lucky and Sweet
> 
> I am so glad we no longer have to do phone orders or make our way to Southern CA for our VCA fix!!!
> 
> One other note from my SM, he says that when I want to get my 10 motif Turquoise necklace to go with my 5 motif Turquoise bracelet, I have to get it in-store so that they can find the closest color match.



I am so glad you posted that modeling pic! I was hoping to see what the turquoise magic butterfly necklace looked like on and there it is!  CONGRATS on your set it is GORGEOUS! I have the bracelet and LOVE the happiness of the stone too! I'd love a pendant to wear this summer but it might not happen for a while. I've been more than bad in the last few months and need something to look forward to!  

I was told that too about the turquoise matching - it's a really good point. Apparently that's part of what makes it so much more expensive.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*surfergirljen - *Have you worn your 20-motif necklace already?


----------



## vancleef fan

Ascella said:


> Since you own Rose de Noel, maybe I can ask some questions about it. Are there two sizes of the pendant? One the VCA webpage it says clip/pendant, how does the mechanism work? Thanks.


 

Hi Ascella,
The Rose de Noel earclips, pendants and clips come in 2 sizes: small 1 1/4" and large 1 3/4"

The clip has on it's back a small gold loop/hock for  the chain to go through..


----------



## La Vanguardia

These between-the-finger rings are gorgeous!  I'd love to own them someday ... ah, a girl can dream!


----------



## Ascella

vancleef fan said:


> Hi Ascella,
> The Rose de Noel earclips, pendants and clips come in 2 sizes: small 1 1/4" and large 1 3/4"
> 
> The clip has on it's back a small gold loop/hock for  the chain to go through..


I see, thanks . How fragile is coral? Does it last forever as gold or can it evolve like pearls?


----------



## vancleef fan

Ascella said:


> I see, thanks . How fragile is coral? Does it last forever as gold or can it evolve like pearls?


 

I don't really know... I guess it should be handeled with care, by the way the white coral ( called angel skin ) is the most expensive among all the Rose de noel and least expensive is the white mother of pearl


----------



## Ascella

*vancleef fan*, you are definitely an invaluable van cleef resource here !
Both angel skin coral and MOP are my favorites, and this black one looks wonderful too, not sure about the material though (onyx usually looks darker).


----------



## lemontart

Ascella said:


> *vancleef fan*, you are definitely an invaluable van cleef resource here !
> Both angel skin coral and MOP are my favorites, and this black one looks wonderful too, not sure about the material though (onyx usually looks darker).


 
^ This is so pretty. How much does it cost for different materials? Do you have the pic of skin coral and MOP?


----------



## Ascella

lemontart said:


> This is so pretty. How much does it cost for different materials? Do you have the pic of skin coral and MOP?


This is angel skin coral




and this is MOP




Maybe vancleef fan or someone else can fill in the prices.


----------



## vancleef fan

Ascella said:


> This is angel skin coral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is MOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe vancleef fan or someone else can fill in the prices.


 
The first picture  is coral and the one below is the angel skin not MOP
Angel skin is very hard to find and I think you have to wait few months to get if they don't have it in stock, I waited couple of months for mine in turquoise


----------



## vancleef fan

Ascella said:


> *vancleef fan*, you are definitely an invaluable van cleef resource here !
> Both angel skin coral and MOP are my favorites, and this black one looks wonderful too, not sure about the material though (onyx usually looks darker).


 

You are right Ascella, it's not onyx, it's grey mother of pearl


----------



## Ascella

vancleef fan said:


> The first picture  is coral and the one below is the angel skin not MOP
> Angel skin is very hard to find and I think you have to wait few months to get if they don't have it in stock, I waited couple of months for mine in turquoise


Haha, it's easy to get everything mixed up . But actually I think you are the one to be blamed for the first mix-up :

http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-...ef-arpels-pieces-here-232748.html#post4917096


----------



## Ascella

Could this be the MOP then? Or is it still the angel skin coral?


----------



## vancleef fan

Ascella and Lemontart
It took me several months to decide on which material I want mine to be and finally decided to go for the turquoise which I love
Here are few  prices from 2008
Large clip in pink coral  $ 33,300 
Small clip in White mother of pearl $ 10,800
Small earclips in coral $ 23,100


----------



## vancleef fan

Ascella said:


> Could this be the MOP then? Or is it still the angel skin coral?


 

Yes that's the one !!
The small pendant  in WMP was priced $ 10,800 in 2008


----------



## vancleef fan

lemontart said:


> ^ This is so pretty. How much does it cost for different materials? Do you have the pic of skin coral and MOP?


 
Materials are White or grey mother of pearl, Onyx,  white or pink Coral, Blue Chalcedony


----------



## La Vanguardia

Has anyone seen the new VCA website Un Journee a Paris? I just had a look at it and they have some new pieces to commemorate Paris. It's also nice to see videos of Parisian landmarks on the website ... you can also make an itinerary. 

The link is: http://www.unejourneeaparis.com/vca-en.html

As I love pink gold, I find this bracelet really cute. It's called Mercredi a Paris bracelet.


----------



## Ascella

vancleef fan said:


> Ascella and Lemontart
> It took me several months to decide on which material I want mine to be and finally decided to go for the turquoise which I love
> Here are few  prices from 2008
> Large clip in pink coral  $ 33,300
> Small clip in White mother of pearl $ 10,800
> Small earclips in coral $ 23,100


Thanks a lot vancleef fan!
Do you know if the prices of the Hawaii pendants are comparable with the RdNs? I have hard time deciding which I like better .


----------



## lemontart

Thanks a lot *vancleef fan* & *Ascella*! Those Rose de Noel are really pretty and elegant.


----------



## lemontart

Have anyone seen these IRL? Are these only available in Asia? They are called "Effeuillage Collection".


----------



## Bethc

Wow!  I was at my son's school today for a concert, one of the other mothers had on this amazing magic necklace... it reached almost down to her waist, it had large and small motifs in MOP, grey, and something else.  I never once looked at her face, I could not take my eyes off of the necklace!


----------



## fussykiki

lemontart said:


> Have anyone seen these IRL? Are these only available in Asia? They are called "Effeuillage Collection".


 
I saw them in the HK store last week.


----------



## geminisparklers

lemontart, that's the exact ring I tried and was asking in an earlier post if anyone knows! They were sold out and left with size52, which is too big for my finger. Could wear that on my thumb and still loose. I just love the dangling petal, or I should say, anything that's dangling!!!







lavan : Those diamond in-between finger rings are TDF! I am only subjecting myself to dream about them... And the Mercredi a Paris bracelet looks good IRL. I have them in my local store and have been staring at them everytime I pass by the windows...cos I love pink gold too! Hermes' latest jewellery collection has lotsa pink gold pieces too!

van cleef fan : Wow, those angel skins are so soft and delicate looking! Love them, not their price...LOL!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*lemontart - *I think I read somewhere that those earrings/ring were a special edition for Valentine's or something.

*geminisparklers - *Oooh! So I definitely need to try on the Mercredi a Paris bracelet  next time I visit the boutique.


----------



## Queenie

*lemontart*, I didn't notice these when I was there earlier *again*

So pretty!






*La Van*, there're Mercredi a Paris collection on display at out store here! I'm going to get the "classic" ones first before venturing into the others. I am a huge fan for pink/rose gold too but must resist!!

*geminisparklers*, I went to the DFS store this afternoon. Unfortunately they don't have the bracelet and necklace for me to try out. I asked the SA for opinion and she thinks it might looks funny and suggest I get the all MOP instead. Think I will try it out when I go to Paris later. Btw, saw the Air France news? *Scary*


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Yeah, that Air France news was really sad and scary.


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> *surfergirljen - *Have you worn your 20-motif necklace already?



No!  Just because I haven't had much opportunity to go out and do anything more than walk the dog or take my little girl to nursery school - as SOON as I have any excuse to wear it I'm bringing it out! I kind of want the first time to be special, you know?

Just knowing it's in there makes me happy though!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

surfergirljen said:


> No!  Just because I haven't had much opportunity to go out and do anything more than walk the dog or take my little girl to nursery school - as SOON as I have any excuse to wear it I'm bringing it out! I kind of want the first time to be special, you know?
> 
> *Just knowing it's in there makes me happy though!!*



Oh yeah! I bet!!! My DH was making fun of me the other day saying that if we don't get a space at the daycare that he'll see me wearing my 10 motif necklace at home lol!


----------



## chocopie

lemontart said:


> Have anyone seen these IRL? Are these only available in Asia? They are called "Effeuillage Collection".



I actually got the MOP earrings in exchange for the original Alhambra earrings I received as my anniversary gift at the NYC Fifth Avenue location.  They're surprisingly so much prettier on, and I'm not even really much of a heart motif person!  As I was specifically looking for earrings, I didn't get a chance to see if they had the rings...


----------



## La Vanguardia

Apparently, the carnelian one is in RG!  I wonder if the size is similar to the Magic motif rings.


----------



## elle tee

La Vanguardia said:


> Has anyone seen the new VCA website Un Journee a Paris? I just had a look at it and they have some new pieces to commemorate Paris. It's also nice to see videos of Parisian landmarks on the website ... you can also make an itinerary.
> 
> The link is: http://www.unejourneeaparis.com/vca-en.html
> 
> As I love pink gold, I find this bracelet really cute. It's called Mercredi a Paris bracelet.




This is darling!!  I love whimsical jewelry especially when it's done with fine materials- that's exactly why I bought my Dior Oui ring.  
I have no real VCA addiction because of budgetary constraints but I do have an obsessing-about-VCA addiction, if that counts LOL!


----------



## Bethc

^^ that's how it starts!  lol


----------



## geminisparklers

lavan: the RG ring is perfect!  Red carnelian with RG, perfect combination...I wonder if they already sold out on that...

Queenie: Did u try the main store? Sometimes I don't trust the SAs' taste  Very sad to hear of the Air France incident and I have been following the updates. There were 7 kids and a baby on board too...I always cannot accept children leaving the world so early...


----------



## evekitti

OMG I think I need this. Thanks for sharing Ascella. Where do you find all these beautiful photos?


----------



## lemontart

La Vanguardia said:


> Apparently, the carnelian one is in RG!  I wonder if the size is similar to the Magic motif rings.


 
This is really a beauty! I like rose gold too!


----------



## Queenie

geminisparklers said:


> lavan: the RG ring is perfect!  Red carnelian with RG, perfect combination...I wonder if they already sold out on that...
> 
> Queenie: Did u try the main store? Sometimes I don't trust the SAs' taste Very sad to hear of the Air France incident and I have been following the updates. There were 7 kids and a baby on board too...I always cannot accept children leaving the world so early...


*La Van* and *geminisparklers*, I am very saddened by this too. 

Like GS, I always feel emotional when little ones are involved. I remember very very clearly a young mother tightly held her baby girl, who was about 3 to 4 months old, while using her own shoulders to stop the roof from falling onto her baby. The mother slowly lost her life, however the baby in her arms was still breastfeeding from her dead mother, until the baby was rescued. Sorry :back2topic:

*geminisparklers*, I went to the DFS store yesterday.


----------



## Ascella

evekitti said:


> OMG I think I need this. Thanks for sharing Ascella. Where do you find all these beautiful photos?


I'm spending too much time surfing around, not healthy at all for my wallet .


----------



## evekitti

Ascella said:


> I'm spending too much time surfing around, not healthy at all for my wallet .



Me too!


----------



## Ascella

evekitti said:


> Me too!


The worst is the priority order is changing from day to day too.


----------



## evekitti

Ascella said:


> The worst is the priority order is changing from day to day too.



I totally get what you mean ! What's on your list now? VCA? Ole Lynggaard?


----------



## Ascella

evekitti said:


> I totally get what you mean ! What's on your list now? VCA? Ole Lynggaard?


Right now it's actually two Hermes scarves. VCA is more a long term project, that makes things harder to decide since I tend to dream freely then. How about you?


----------



## evekitti

Ascella said:


> Right now it's actually two Hermes scarves. VCA is more a long term project, that makes things harder to decide since I tend to dream freely then. How about you?



Me? Just a pair of Chanel pavé diamond earrings . For now. Till the next obsession.  And oh, btw, I collect Hermes scarves too.


----------



## Ascella

evekitti said:


> Me? Just a pair of Chanel pavé diamond earrings . For now. Till the next obsession.  And oh, btw, I collect Hermes scarves too.


Diamond earrings sound gorgeous!
I have been looking at Hermes scarves for eons now but never really wanted to bring any home, but this years it's impossible to resist anymore.


----------



## La Vanguardia

I went to the boutique today in Geneva and I really love the SAs there. They're so friendly and helpful!  It turns out that the Effeuillage collection is delayed and will only be launched here in September.  

Anyway, I tried on the Socrate WG between the fingers and the Magic clover YG grey MOP and they were really pretty! The Socrate is so dainty and sparkly but I think 10,800 Swiss Francs is a bit much for that ring. I tried on other rings and found the 2-flower Frivole the prettiest lol!  

To make my long story short, I actually went to the boutique because DH and I decided to exchange the single-motif Vintage Alhambra necklace for our coming daughter with the Sweet Alhambra ID bracelet. We thought this will be a more personal gift to her as we can engrave the back with her name and date of birth when she's born. The back is just gold and not MOP. And ...  I got the Frivole for me!!!  The SA also gave me a candle and the Les Jardins mini trays as gifts.

Oh, while walking I saw this lady with a really long WG white MOP Vintage Alhambra necklace. I stared at her (good thing I had my sunglasses on) and she basically had two 20-motif connected together. It looked FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

WOW La Van, you are soo lucky! I love these reveals!! The sweet will be lovely for your baby girl with a wonderful meaning, such splendid taste.
Your Frivole ring is simply stunning!!


----------



## vancleef fan

*La Vanguardia*
Congratulations on the new purchases, I love your ring


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks *Sammyjoe and vancleef fan!*

The Magic motif YG grey MOP ring was pretty but the thing is you cannot really build a collection out of it because there aren't any simple earrings and necklace that go with it except for the multi-colored Magic ones.

As for the Frivole, I chose it to be a bit more different to the Alhambra pieces I already have. I can also later build a collection from it with the matching earrings and necklace.


----------



## elle tee

Your new Frivole ring is beautiful, La Van!!  And I think you are right, the ID bracelet will be a lovely, personal gift for your daughter that she will cherish.

I walked by the VCA boutique here in NYC today and they had the Souveniers de Paris collection in the window- the pendant is stunning and the size is just perfect, I'm in love!


----------



## Ascella

La Vanguardia, your Frivole ring is stunning!


----------



## elie

okay - help me please.  i am suddenly obsessed with white gold/gray mop.  does this come in a 6 motif?  and if so, how much?  i'm wondering if i can justify this as a birthday present for myself.  also - do you know if the between fingers rings come in white gold/gray mop?  thank you in advance!


----------



## lemontart

OMG *La Van*! I really like your Frivole ring. Getting the ID bracelet for your daughter is a great idea! Congratulations on your new purchases.


----------



## evekitti

La Vanguardia, what a beautiful ring! It was on my list of 'needs' at one point! You must must must get the matching earrings next!


----------



## geminisparklers

LaVan, MAJOR MAJOR CONGRATS on that Frivole ring! It's soo sooo pretty!

And getting little princess that sweet bracelet is just perfect! She will feel your love...


----------



## vancleef fan

La Vanguardia said:


> Thanks *Sammyjoe and vancleef fan!*
> 
> 
> As for the Frivole, I chose it to be a bit more different to the Alhambra pieces I already have. I can also later build a collection from it with the matching earrings and necklace.


 
Good point 
I have the matching earrings of the ring which I love and wear very often.. I always get complements when I have them on.  
Have you seen the matching chocker ?


----------



## Ascella

vancleef fan said:


> Good point
> I have the matching earrings of the ring which I love and wear very often.. I always get complements when I have them on.
> Have you seen the matching chocker ?


The Frivole 9 pieces necklace is so beautiful, but I would be too scared of scratches to wear it.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!!!*




vancleef fan said:


> Good point
> I have the matching earrings of the ring which I love and wear very often.. I always get complements when I have them on.
> Have you seen the matching chocker ?



Oh, yeah! This one right? It's so pretty but I didn't try it on. Do you have the big Frivole earclips or the small ones? I tried on the small ones and they were the perfect size. The big ones were HUGE!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Ascella said:


> The Frivole 9 pieces necklace is so beautiful, but I would be too scared of scratches to wear it.



I actually discussed this in detail with the SA. Because of the Frivole's design, it might be prone to scratches. Well, I guess I just have to take better care when I wear my ring and then send it off to VCA for polishing once in a while.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Here's my semi-precious stone hummingbird figurine I got in Brazil pollinating my Frivole ring ... hope it germinates and multiplies into a collection lol!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Your such a fantastic photographer La Van! VCA have so many stunning pieces!


----------



## vancleef fan

La Vanguardia said:


> *Thank you everyone!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah! This one right? It's so pretty but I didn't try it on. Do you have the big Frivole earclips or the small ones? I tried on the small ones and they were the perfect size. The big ones were HUGE!


 
I have that ring and the  earrings in the large size !! They aren't  big on me, I do handle them with care and store each seperatley in small zipper bags.   the pics are in here

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...eef-and-arpels-frivole-decision-332315-2.html


The necklace is very pretty but I am talking about the satin chocker with 4 clovers on it 


cbswatchmagazine.com/images/Fashion/catchThief/03.jpg


----------



## La Vanguardia

vancleef fan said:


> I have that ring and the  earrings in the large size !! They aren't  big on me, I do handle them with care and store each seperatley in small zipper bags.   the pics are in here
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...eef-and-arpels-frivole-decision-332315-2.html
> 
> 
> The necklace is very pretty but I am talking about the satin chocker with 4 clovers on it.



Thanks for sharing the link to your earring. The large earclips do look great on you. I'm quite tiny so when I tried them on and looked in the full-length mirror, they overwhelmed me LOL!

I didn't see the satin choker in real life and from the pic, it's fab with a very modern twist to it.


----------



## surfergirljen

La Van I LOVE your idea for your little girl! What a lucky little princess she is!! I can't wait to take my girls one day to buy their first one for their sweet 16... I've always thought it would be so nice to take each girl somewhere special, maybe NCY or Paris as a special treat (if we can afford it that is!), just us girls, and maybe I'll let them choose a sweet necklace for themselves. Do you have any names picked out yet?

And I LOVE your ring!! CONGRATS! OMG you have such a beautiful collection!! I think it's nice that since you have so much vintage alhambra that you're branching out too into their other designs... it is such a pretty one too! My fav of the 2 motif rings and it looks gorgeous on you!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Speaking of the Vintage Alhambra collection, I was browsing the catalog at the store and they also have a pink opal WG version. The SA said it is very rare and you really need to order it way in advance and just wait. The price (can't remember exactly) was also considerably higher than the other stones.

*surfergirljen - *We already have a name for her ... 2 first names (1 Western and the other Asian) then she'll carry my maiden as her middle name (as is tradition in my culture).

Ooh, that'll be so cool to take your daughters out on a trip and choose their VCA piece.


----------



## geminisparklers

^Lavan!!!! You are saying they have the vintage Alhambra in pink opal???!!! Did I get that right? I am a MAJOR FAN of PINK OPAL!!! So far I have only managed to find a pendant made of pink opal with onyx and diamonds and no more luck chancing upon anymore pink opals...

I. MUST. GO. AND. ASK. THE. SA. TOMORROW.


----------



## La Vanguardia

geminisparklers said:


> ^Lavan!!!! You are saying they have the vintage Alhambra in pink opal???!!! Did I get that right? I am a MAJOR FAN of PINK OPAL!!! So far I have only managed to find a pendant made of pink opal with onyx and diamonds and no more luck chancing upon anymore pink opals...
> 
> I. MUST. GO. AND. ASK. THE. SA. TOMORROW.



YES!!! Pink opal. I definitely saw the earrings in the book but not sure about other pieces. It's very rare for boutiques to get it. Go ask and let us know how long it takes to order.


----------



## zenith

*LaVan*: Congrats on your beautiful frivole ring! I think the sweet bracelet for your little girl is a perfect gift.


----------



## geminisparklers

Thanks LaVan!!! This is so great!

I checked thru all the pages under the Post your VCA jewellery here thread but didn't find any pink opal pieces in there. I will go and ask and share here.


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I saw it in the big book/catalog that the SAs use with the whole collection of VCA jewelry and specs. When I saw it, I asked about the stone and the SA said it was pink opal. 

Maybe since you're going to Paris later you can order it there way in advance and see if you can pick it up when you arrive. Then, you have a special souvenir.


----------



## Greenstar

la vanguardia said:


> here's my semi-precious stone hummingbird figurine i got in brazil pollinating my frivole ring ... Hope it germinates and multiplies into a collection lol! :d


 stunning-im loving this thread so much


----------



## surfergirljen

Greenstar said:


> stunning-im loving this thread so much



Me too this is my guilty pleasure every night!!


----------



## geminisparklers

LaVan, yes I thing that's a great idea! But anyone here knows how I can do an order over at the Paris store?


----------



## La Vanguardia

geminisparklers said:


> LaVan, yes I thing that's a great idea! But anyone here knows how I can do an order over at the Paris store?



Maybe you can just try and call if it's possible and how long it takes to order.


----------



## calisnoopy

La Vanguardia said:


> Here's my semi-precious stone hummingbird figurine I got in Brazil pollinating my Frivole ring ... hope it germinates and multiplies into a collection lol!


 
weeee LOVE LOVE the ring...your pics are gorgy btw...sighhh i wish my pics turned out half as nicely LOL

btw your ring is an item on my "considering" list at the moment but then that list is so all over the place i cant quite make up my mind just now...

do you have a modeling pic of wearing your ring?


----------



## lemontart

So, today I finally checked out the store at SF NM. It's a small boutique and doesn't have a lot of collections. But it's still fun to try out things and look at the catalogue! The only thing is the SA who's helping me doesn't know the products very well (I felt like I know more than she does! ), she said there are so many products/collections and she's learning. And I am bad....I bought this Sweet WG/Turquoise butterfly pendant! It's very very cute! I love it! The SA even forgot to give me the certificate. When I left the boutique I did feel like something is missing, but I just can't think of what is missing at the moment. I went to the ladies room and wanted to take out the necklace and wear it, then I realized the certificate is missing! So i went back to the boutique and asked for one. Obviously the SA is totally new to VCA and the manager there apologized. Anyway, here are the pictures of this cute little necklace. I also try to wear it together with my sweet clover pendant (just like one scene in sex and the city where the 4 ladies were talking about "coloring" and Charlotte was wearing the butterfly and the heart together!)

*LaVan*, I also looked at the huge catalogue the store has and I did see the vintage alhambra in pink opal. It's soooooooooooo pretty! The pendant is USD 2600. It also has a jade something material (forgot what it's called), the color is like milky light green.


----------



## surfergirljen

lemontart said:


> So, today I finally checked out the store at SF NM. It's a small boutique and doesn't have a lot of collections. But it's still fun to try out things and look at the catalogue! The only thing is the SA who's helping me doesn't know the products very well (I felt like I know more than she does! ), she said there are so many products/collections and she's learning. And I am bad....I bought this Sweet WG/Turquoise butterfly pendant! It's very very cute! I love it! The SA even forgot to give me the certificate. When I left the boutique I did feel like something is missing, but I just can't think of what is missing at the moment. I went to the ladies room and wanted to take out the necklace and wear it, then I realized the certificate is missing! So i went back to the boutique and asked for one. Obviously the SA is totally new to VCA and the manager there apologized. Anyway, here are the pictures of this cute little necklace. I also try to wear it together with my sweet clover pendant (just like one scene in sex and the city where the 4 ladies were talking about "coloring" and Charlotte was wearing the butterfly and the heart together!)
> 
> *LaVan*, I also looked at the huge catalogue the store has and I did see the vintage alhambra in pink opal. It's soooooooooooo pretty! The pendant is USD 2600. It also has a jade something material (forgot what it's called), the color is like milky light green.



OMG Lemontart it is soooo adorable! I LOVE IT! And thanks for the Sex and the City tip - I didn't catch that!!! Charlotte's my fav character and I'm totally going to look it up on my DVD! 

I'm so happy for you - they are just adorable. I'm trying now to decide between the lucky and the sweet butterflies... or just get the alhambra clover (in turquoise). But I LOVE the way the sweet one hangs!!


Ooooh now I really want one too!!! LOL... do you mind me asking how much the butterfly was? It's so pretty!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

ps my store in Toronto is a lot like that - it's a small counter in a larger jewelry store and they have limited selection, but seem to be able to bring anything in in about a week. The sales associate there though, the senior one, is quite well informed. But it's not as fun as going to the boutique in Naples, FL! Part of me wants to wait until winter when I go down again and save the turquoise pendant for then... (and God knows I've spent enough this spring!) ... but part of me is dying for it now!

Okay girls try to encourage me to wait!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

calisnoopy said:


> weeee LOVE LOVE the ring...your pics are gorgy btw...sighhh i wish my pics turned out half as nicely LOL
> 
> btw your ring is an item on my "considering" list at the moment but then that list is so all over the place i cant quite make up my mind just now...
> 
> do you have a modeling pic of wearing your ring?



Thank you! I posted a pic of me wearing the ring a few pages back:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ion-support-group-328176-39.html#post11216545

Here's also another one:

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/your-hermes-in-action-433311-263.html#post11242456




lemontart said:


> So, today I finally checked out the store at SF NM. It's a small boutique and doesn't have a lot of collections. But it's still fun to try out things and look at the catalogue! The only thing is the SA who's helping me doesn't know the products very well (I felt like I know more than she does! ), she said there are so many products/collections and she's learning. And I am bad....I bought this Sweet WG/Turquoise butterfly pendant! It's very very cute! I love it! The SA even forgot to give me the certificate. When I left the boutique I did feel like something is missing, but I just can't think of what is missing at the moment. I went to the ladies room and wanted to take out the necklace and wear it, then I realized the certificate is missing! So i went back to the boutique and asked for one. Obviously the SA is totally new to VCA and the manager there apologized. Anyway, here are the pictures of this cute little necklace. I also try to wear it together with my sweet clover pendant (just like one scene in sex and the city where the 4 ladies were talking about "coloring" and Charlotte was wearing the butterfly and the heart together!)
> 
> *LaVan*, I also looked at the huge catalogue the store has and I did see the vintage alhambra in pink opal. It's soooooooooooo pretty! The pendant is USD 2600. It also has a jade something material (forgot what it's called), the color is like milky light green.



Congrats on getting the Sweet Alhambra butterfly. It's so pretty! I actually prefer how the Sweet butterfly hangs compared to the Lucky butterfly. 

I also saw the green Vintage Alhambra in the catalog but didn't ask for the name of the stone. It also looked very nice and I think it's YG.

As for certificates, the VCA boutique here never gave me one for any of my pieces. In the receipt, they simply include the reference number, details and price.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats on the sweet necklace Lemontart!


----------



## vancleef fan

LEMONTART, your necklaces are adorable together, congratulations


----------



## lemontart

surfergirljen said:


> OMG Lemontart it is soooo adorable! I LOVE IT! And thanks for the Sex and the City tip - I didn't catch that!!! Charlotte's my fav character and I'm totally going to look it up on my DVD!
> 
> I'm so happy for you - they are just adorable. I'm trying now to decide between the lucky and the sweet butterflies... or just get the alhambra clover (in turquoise). But I LOVE the way the sweet one hangs!!
> 
> 
> Ooooh now I really want one too!!! LOL... do you mind me asking how much the butterfly was? It's so pretty!!!


 
The pendant is USD 1250. I know I shouldn't buy it at this point cuz I have been spending a lot lately. But once I tried it on, I can't resist! Same as you and *La Van*, I do like the way the butterfly hangs compare to the Lucky version. 

And Thanks everyone!!! I am so in love with VCA


----------



## lemontart

La Vanguardia said:


> Congrats on getting the Sweet Alhambra butterfly. It's so pretty! I actually prefer how the Sweet butterfly hangs compared to the Lucky butterfly.
> 
> I also saw the green Vintage Alhambra in the catalog but didn't ask for the name of the stone. It also looked very nice and I think it's YG.
> 
> As for certificates, the VCA boutique here never gave me one for any of my pieces. In the receipt, they simply include the reference number, details and price.


 
I got certificates on all of my pieces so when I found out the SA didn't give me one I was like, how could she forget? Does anyone here also didn't get certificates on their pieces?


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I've purchased at 2 VCA boutiques here in Switzerland and both didn't give me certificates, just the receipt with reference number, details and price. I don't mind so much as I got my pieces straight from the boutique and as long as the important information are in the receipts.


----------



## vancleef fan

I just checked my receipts, I didn't get certificates  for  all my pieces   
The Authenticity Certificates I've got have the Individual serial number, date of Purchase and VCA boutique stamp
I wonder why ??  I will ask next time I'm at the boutique...


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ The mystery of the certificates lol! I'll also ask next time I go to VCA what's up with the certificates.

I think the most important is that the reference/serial number of each piece is the same as the one on the receipts.


----------



## lemontart

^ *La Van* and *vancleef fan*, before reading your posts I thought the certificate is a 'standard' thing, but sounds like it's not. Let's us know what you find out from the boutique!


----------



## lemontart

I just take a look at all my receipts (I kept the receipts inside the certificate cover)...I didn't have a receipt for the piece I got from Paris Printempts as I had to give the tax refund department the original receipt to process the tax refund. For the butterfly pendant I just got from NM, the receipt is just regular NM receipt, and nothing on the receipt said it's a VCA purchase nor matching the serial number of the product. So I think it's good that at least I have an Authenticity Certificate for these 2 pieces as I don't have the VCA receipts.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*lemontart -* Since you bought one of your pieces at Printemps in Paris, is the tourist 10% Printemp discount card valid for VCA purchases?


----------



## surfergirljen

lemontart said:


> ^ *La Van* and *vancleef fan*, before reading your posts I thought the certificate is a 'standard' thing, but sounds like it's not. Let's us know what you find out from the boutique!



I thought it was standard too - I've bought from Birks and the VCA Naples boutique and both gave me certificates with each piece!


----------



## lemontart

La Vanguardia said:


> *lemontart -* Since you bought one of your pieces at Printemps in Paris, is the tourist 10% Printemp discount card valid for VCA purchases?


 
No, the discount card doesn't apply to the luxury brand names  Sad....


----------



## surfergirljen

Okay girls - SOMEONE HERE has GOT to get ahold of an email address and password to access the VCA ONLINE CATALOGUE website!! Work your relationships with your SA's and try to get us online!! 

http://e-catalog.vancleefusa.com/www/?#/sellerlogin

I want to seeeeee this site!!!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

lemontart said:


> No, the discount card doesn't apply to the luxury brand names  Sad....



That's a bummer.


----------



## lemontart

surfergirljen said:


> Okay girls - SOMEONE HERE has GOT to get ahold of an email address and password to access the VCA ONLINE CATALOGUE website!! Work your relationships with your SA's and try to get us online!!
> 
> http://e-catalog.vancleefusa.com/www/?#/sellerlogin
> 
> I want to seeeeee this site!!!!!


 
When I had my phone order with the Beverly Hill boutique, the SA did send me the online catalog, but I don't need to login and the items on the catalog were only the few pieces I inquired of. Looks like the SA can pick and choose what items to show on the online catalog and email to customers. It will be great if we can login to the above website and see the whole VCA collections and prices


----------



## surfergirljen

lemontart said:


> When I had my phone order with the Beverly Hill boutique, the SA did send me the online catalog, but I don't need to login and the items on the catalog were only the few pieces I inquired of. Looks like the SA can pick and choose what items to show on the online catalog and email to customers. It will be great if we can login to the above website and see the whole VCA collections and prices



Yeah my girl in Naples sent me what looked like one page of it with the turquoise items I loved... but no prices, it was all blacked out - and the quality was really bad (the pics were small and you couldn't blow them up to see the detail). When I clicked on the items that sign in page came up. I wish I could get in and see them all!


----------



## calisnoopy

hmmm ive always received both the receipt AND the certificate for each piece i purchased...


----------



## geminisparklers

I got a certificate for my necklace. My SA made sure that she filled that up cos she was telling herself loudly that she must do that. So I thought it must be a standard to issue a certificate for all VCA purchases.

lemontart : I love your combi of the pendants! Argh...this is temptation working on me again...


----------



## zenith

*lemontart:* I've always had doubts about mixing YG and WG but you've made me changed my mind. congrats on the new purchase!


----------



## parismeow

lemontart said:


> It's $1000...matching bracelet is $950



Hi,

These quotes for the price of the sweet collection is in USD? thanks!


----------



## parismeow

geminisparklers said:


> LaVan : I know! That excitement is building in me already...
> 
> Queenie : Do you know how much she paid for the 10 motif and the bracelet?? Was it from our local store?
> 
> Sammyjoe : Thanks for the info!
> 
> Anyone knows which country offers VCA at its lowest cost?



On this (a little late but rather late than sorry~!) I know that VCA is cheaper in Taiwan.  So, if anyone is planning on going to Asia and is looking to buying VCA you may want to check it out there!  And SAs there are very very generous about giving out VCA presents!!!!!  (e.g. candles, fans, scarfs, books and etc... )


----------



## parismeow

Bethc said:


> I went to visit VCA and added a little something... I was looking at the different bracelets, the Magic bracelet has 4 or 5 different colored smaller motifs and one larger one.  I was drooling when... my SA got up and got this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It clips on to my bracelet!!!



Hi Bethc,

What is this called? And how much was it? 

thank you~!


----------



## surfergirljen

Lemontart - put on my Sex and the City Movie DVD last night and found the "colouring" scene (thanks for that tip - it's a loooong movie but I knew exactly where to look when you said that) and now am in LOVE with the sweet butterfly necklace!! I might have to get it. I'm going to see if I can get my SA to order it with an 18 inch long chain for me for a deal... eeee!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*surfergirljen - *Do I smell a purchase soon? The necklace will match perfectly with your turquoise 5 motif bracelet.


----------



## lemontart

parismeow said:


> Hi,
> 
> These quotes for the price of the sweet collection is in USD? thanks!


 
Yeah...it's in USD


----------



## lemontart

surfergirljen said:


> Lemontart - put on my Sex and the City Movie DVD last night and found the "colouring" scene (thanks for that tip - it's a loooong movie but I knew exactly where to look when you said that) and now am in LOVE with the sweet butterfly necklace!! I might have to get it. I'm going to see if I can get my SA to order it with an 18 inch long chain for me for a deal... eeee!!


 
Yay! I think in that scene even Charlotte's little daughter was wearing them! It's a really cute necklace. I am sure they can get you a longer chain. One thing is if you are used to larger pendants, you may found this kind of small, but I think becuz it's small so it looks so cute when it hangs.


----------



## avedashiva

parismeow said:


> On this (a little late but rather late than sorry~!) I know that VCA is cheaper in Taiwan. So, if anyone is planning on going to Asia and is looking to buying VCA you may want to check it out there! And SAs there are very very generous about giving out VCA presents!!!!!  (e.g. candles, fans, scarfs, books and etc... )


 
Oh I wish I realized this..I was just in Taipei in April and visited the store in the Taipei 101 - the SAs were so nice.

Do you know what the cost for the mini vintage studs would be in WG/MOP? Thanks! I know they are 1600USD

For you ladies that have them - any problem with them staying on - I am just paranoid about the post falling off.

By the way, I wanted to thank everyone on this thread - thanks to you all it is filled with lots of wonderful eyecandy and good info!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*avedashiva - *I never had a problem with the posts falling off. They're very secure if put on correctly (you'll hear a "click" sound when they're in the correct place).


----------



## avedashiva

La Vanguardia said:


> *avedashiva - *I never had a problem with the posts falling off. They're very secure if put on correctly (you'll hear a "click" sound when they're in the correct place).



La Vanguardia - Thanks for the response! The studs are adorable. I tried them on this weekend and I liked the way the looked better in my ears compared to the regular motif size. They looked like cute - sophisticated everyday type earrings.


----------



## neenabengals

avedashiva said:


> La Vanguardia - Thanks for the response! The studs are adorable. I tried them on this weekend and I liked the way the looked better in my ears compared to the regular motif size. They looked like cute - sophisticated everyday type earrings.



I love lurking on this thread, would love to own some VCA someday - but can I just double check, are these earrings clip on?  Excuse my ignorance but I thought earrings (in any jewellery store) couldnt be tried on due to hygiene reasons? Present company excluded Avedashiva  but I am not sure how I feel about earrings being displayed for sale that someone else may have already worn


----------



## Bethc

parismeow said:


> Hi Bethc,
> 
> What is this called? And how much was it?
> 
> thank you~!


 
I'm not sure, it's a charm from the Alhambra collection, not Vintage.  From what I remember it was about $1,200.


----------



## elle tee

neenabengals said:


> I love lurking on this thread, would love to own some VCA someday - but can I just double check, are these earrings clip on?  Excuse my ignorance but I thought earrings (in any jewellery store) couldnt be tried on due to hygiene reasons? Present company excluded Avedashiva  but I am not sure how I feel about earrings being displayed for sale that someone else may have already worn



No idea about the earrings, but when I shop at Tiffany & Co. the SAs are happy to let me try on as many pairs of earrings as I want- no one has ever been the slightest bit reluctant.  They have little alcohol wipes or something that they use on the earrings before and after you try them on, to keep everything sanitary.  I would be surprised if VCA did not have something similar- how can you expect customers to plunk down several thousand $$ without trying the earrings on first??


----------



## avedashiva

neenabengals said:


> I love lurking on this thread, would love to own some VCA someday - but can I just double check, are these earrings clip on? Excuse my ignorance but I thought earrings (in any jewellery store) couldnt be tried on due to hygiene reasons? Present company excluded Avedashiva  but I am not sure how I feel about earrings being displayed for sale that someone else may have already worn


 
Neenabengals - I can understand your concern - as Elle Tee described in her posting about T&Co - I saw the SA clean the earrings before and after I tried them on. These were the mini studs and had a small stick with a small disc shaped post. For me personally it helps cement my purchase decision by trying them on. Without rereading the entire thread - I am pretty sure there were others on this thread who tried on the studs in the boutique - if I recall correctly. In fact, any time I have been to a VCA boutique I have found the SAs to be accomodating and very eager to allow me to try on the pieces that piqued my interest. 
Hope to see your VCA collection in the future


----------



## Sammyjoe

I hope someone finds the access code for the site!! Can you imagine the fun we would have looking at all the info!!


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> *surfergirljen - *Do I smell a purchase soon? The necklace will match perfectly with your turquoise 5 motif bracelet.



LOL... Oh you know me too well!  I am the hugest fan of Sex and the City and just love Charlotte's style (and Carrie's too but I'm more of a Charlotte), so if I was almost sold when I saw Lemontarte's purchase I was TOTALLY sold after seeing this!













And yes... called my SA today and had one ordered in!!!  She's going to have a 2 inch extender chain made for me again so it'll be 18 inches long. Am so excited! (and soooo banned!)


----------



## La Vanguardia

*surfergirljen -* I was also just watching Sex and the City movie the other day and noticed Charlotte's Sweet necklaces. They are so cool worn together. Can't wait to see the modelling pics when you get the turquoise butterfly. I wonder how it will look like layered with your 20 motifs necklace.


----------



## vancleef fan

avedashiva said:


> Oh I wish I realized this..I was just in Taipei in April and visited the store in the Taipei 101 - the SAs were so nice.
> 
> Do you know what the cost for the mini vintage studs would be in WG/MOP? Thanks! I know they are 1600USD
> 
> For you ladies that have them - any problem with them staying on - I am just paranoid about the post falling off.
> 
> 
> I have them in Onyx with YG and love them , never had a problem, they do stay on and and I have to say they are very comfy on all day long..


----------



## zenith

neenabengals said:


> I love lurking on this thread, would love to own some VCA someday - but can I just double check, are these earrings clip on?  Excuse my ignorance but I thought earrings (in any jewellery store) couldnt be tried on due to hygiene reasons? Present company excluded Avedashiva  but I am not sure how I feel about earrings being displayed for sale that someone else may have already worn



I saw the SAs clean the earrings with small alcohol wipes before and after trying. I'm sure they are fine. It will be difficult to make the decision without actually trying them on.


----------



## zenith

*surfergirljen:* How much more do they charge for the 2-inch extender chain? Also, are both of Charlotte's necklaces WG?


----------



## surfergirljen

Hey Zenith! 

No from what I can tell (and what I've found online), Charlotte's wearing the WG turquoise butterfly necklace with the yellow gold heart. I never thought I'd like the look but it's pretty! I would think that they'd get tangled a lot though!

When I called the Naples SA I sometimes deal with she said that extension chains are $300 USD per INCH (!) ... but because I've bought so much at my local store lately they have managed to throw it in for free. (the first time I bought a 10 motif + necklace, then I just bought a 20 motif so I was hoping they could do it free and it sounds like they can!). I'm not sure that they'd do it just for one motif necklace or anything, but I've been blowing tons of cash there (sheepish smile) so it's the least they can do!!


----------



## geminisparklers

parismeow : Thanks for the info about VCA prices in Taiwan. I don't know when I would go to Taiwan again...but I will keep that in mind.

zenith : You are right. Before I tried the earrings, I asked the SA if she would be sanitizing it and she said 'of course'. Then she took out little packs of alcohol wipes to clean the posts before I tried them on. I am a hygiene freak so I always made sure I ask...

surfergirl : Congrats again! I didn't notice Charlotte wearing the necklaces when I watched the movie! Oh, the reason must be I watched it before I fell in love with VCA! I will put those sweet necklaces on my wishlist too.


----------



## lemontart

surfergirljen said:


> And yes... called my SA today and had one ordered in!!!  She's going to have a 2 inch extender chain made for me again so it'll be 18 inches long. Am so excited! (and soooo banned!)


 
Oh wow! You did it! Congrats! I am so excited to see how the pendant will look in a longer chain. Actually I think the longer chain will look better if doing the layering. I tried to make one necklace shorter by using the 2nd closure and the other one using regular closure, but they don't work out very well cuz it's like the short one is not short enough or the long one is not long enough. If one of the necklace is one or two inches longer, I am sure it will look very nice!

When are you going to receive it?


----------



## surfergirljen

lemontart said:


> Oh wow! You did it! Congrats! I am so excited to see how the pendant will look in a longer chain. Actually I think the longer chain will look better if doing the layering. I tried to make one necklace shorter by using the 2nd closure and the other one using regular closure, but they don't work out very well cuz it's like the short one is not short enough or the long one is not long enough. If one of the necklace is one or two inches longer, I am sure it will look very nice!
> 
> When are you going to receive it?



Probably a week or so?

You are a bad influence!!!


----------



## lemontart

surfergirljen said:


> Probably a week or so?
> 
> You are a bad influence!!!


 
I think this whole thread is! LOL


----------



## zenith

lemontart said:


> I think this whole thread is! LOL



ITA! 

*Surfergirljen: *Thanks!


----------



## evekitti

Is there a thread about current VCA prices?


----------



## Ascella

Don't if everyone has already seen the VCA sale at Bluefly, all the popular styles are already gone though:
http://www.bluefly.com/custom/custo...uefly_email-_-06_06_09-_-Cat_Lx_Circa_M-_-shp


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks!!^^I was just about to post that, I posted the cartier in the love thread, just realised that it included VCA! The prices were really good!


----------



## surfergirljen

I can't believe I missed that!! I don't really NEED anything there mind you and probably would have bought the 10 motif to make mine a 20 which I don't need so I'm kind of glad I missed it!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I would not be too upset at all Sufergirl, I read somewhere that the goods were second hand items or something. Maybe someone on tpf bought a piece and will say what it was like. Hopefully, it was perfect for them.


----------



## twigski

WOW! Congrats to everyone on their purchases!


----------



## mcs1111

a few pages back there was some discussion about cleaning the alhambra mother of pearl pieces and how suitable they were for heavy wear, etc.  does anyone have specific knowledge about the turquoise?  I was thinking about the single pendant or the 10 motif but I am the kind of girl who wears the same necklace for days on end and I want to be able to play tennis and run with the dogs and shower and so on without changing in and out of jewelry.  I wear my gold and platinum and diamond pieces that way and they do great.  Is it the turquoise that is fragile or the design or do you guys just worry about wearing pricey pieces too hard?  Just curious.


----------



## lemontart

mcs1111 said:


> a few pages back there was some discussion about cleaning the alhambra mother of pearl pieces and how suitable they were for heavy wear, etc. does anyone have specific knowledge about the turquoise? I was thinking about the single pendant or the 10 motif but I am the kind of girl who wears the same necklace for days on end and I want to be able to play tennis and run with the dogs and shower and so on without changing in and out of jewelry. I wear my gold and platinum and diamond pieces that way and they do great. Is it the turquoise that is fragile or the design or do you guys just worry about wearing pricey pieces too hard? Just curious.


 
My SA said should only use a soft polish cloth to clean the turquoise. I don't think it's a good idea to wear turquoise jewelry in the shower as the soup/shamploo may ruin the turquoise.


----------



## geminisparklers

I have also heard that B*fly sells pre-owned pieces. Not very sure about too.


----------



## surfergirljen

lemontart said:


> My SA said should only use a soft polish cloth to clean the turquoise. I don't think it's a good idea to wear turquoise jewelry in the shower as the soup/shamploo may ruin the turquoise.



Yeah I've heard that too - they said not to wear it in the shower - I didn't ask about jogging b/c I'm too lazy to jog! LOL. But I do play tennis and that's a good question. Personally I wouldn't - I think it might dull the turquoise. It's so vibrant and gorgeous and I wouldn't want to do anything to dull it! I'd even be careful with sunscreens etc.


----------



## surfergirljen

Sammyjoe said:


> I would not be too upset at all Sufergirl, I read somewhere that the goods were second hand items or something. Maybe someone on tpf bought a piece and will say what it was like. Hopefully, it was perfect for them.



I have to admit I thought it was REALLY weird to see labels like Cartier and VCA selling on Bluefly - maybe they were seconds? Pieces with a tiny flaw that made them impossible to sell at the boutique? I'm not sure how they'd get that many second hand items (enough to sell?) but this would make perfect sense as I'm sure if you bought on Bluefly you'd be a bit less likely to complain about a teeny scratch or something, but at the boutique you'd expect perfection. 

It's weird because you don't usually see labels like that using "outlets" to sell - all I can think is that they are returns or seconds. Oh well, I'd take a return with a teeny scratch for $1000 off! But would probably rather buy from the boutique.


----------



## geminisparklers

Did any of you see this http://cgi.ebay.com/Van-Cleef-Arpel...66:2|39:1|72:1326|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:50  ?


----------



## zenith

geminisparklers said:


> Did any of you see this http://cgi.ebay.com/Van-Cleef-Arpel...66:2|39:1|72:1326|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:50  ?


YES! I've been eyeing it for a while but could not decide if it's for me. I've asked the seller about off-ebay transaction and he would take a little bit off the BIN price.


----------



## ilikechloe

vancleef fan said:


> The first picture is coral and the one below is the angel skin not MOP
> Angel skin is very hard to find and I think you have to wait few months to get if they don't have it in stock, I waited couple of months for mine in turquoise


 

vancleef fan.....Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge on the different types of stones they offer.  I am confused between the white coral and angel skin coral.  Are they the same?  I thought that angel skin coral is a very very light pale pink, however, from the picture, it looks to be white.  Can you please clarify?  Thank you!


----------



## geminisparklers

zenith said:


> YES! I've been eyeing it for a while but could not decide if it's for me. I've asked the seller about off-ebay transaction and he would take a little bit off the BIN price.


 
Wow! Go Zenith GO!!!


----------



## mcs1111

surfergirljen said:


> Yeah I've heard that too - they said not to wear it in the shower - I didn't ask about jogging b/c I'm too lazy to jog! LOL. But I do play tennis and that's a good question. Personally I wouldn't - I think it might dull the turquoise. It's so vibrant and gorgeous and I wouldn't want to do anything to dull it! I'd even be careful with sunscreens etc.


 

thanks, lemontart and surfergirljen.  mcs


----------



## vancleef fan

ilikechloe said:


> vancleef fan.....Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge on the different types of stones they offer. I am confused between the white coral and angel skin coral. Are they the same? I thought that angel skin coral is a very very light pale pink, however, from the picture, it looks to be white. Can you please clarify? Thank you!


 

You are welcome 
Coral comes in several tantalizing colors, most notably, orange, red, black,, pink and blue.  The colors of corals depends mainly on where it grows...A rare off white variety of colors,  known as Angel Skin, which is white with a tinge of pink or peach is one of the most valued colors of corals


----------



## ilikechloe

vancleef fan said:


> You are welcome
> Coral comes in several tantalizing colors, most notably, orange, red, black,, pink and blue. The colors of corals depends mainly on where it grows...A rare off white variety of colors, known as Angel Skin, which is white with a tinge of pink or peach is one of the most valued colors of corals


 

Thank you again for sharing your expertise.  Is there such thing as a WHITE CORAL???


----------



## floridagal23

I'm not sure if I am posting in the right place, but I was wondering if anyone has had experience purchasing VCA in France or Italy? If so, can you recommend a store and SA? Do you know how much the price differs? Thank you!


----------



## lemontart

floridagal23 said:


> I'm not sure if I am posting in the right place, but I was wondering if anyone has had experience purchasing VCA in France or Italy? If so, can you recommend a store and SA? Do you know how much the price differs? Thank you!


 
I purchased the vintage alhambra ring at the Printempts store back in 2007. My experience was just ok there. I mean I was getting average type of service, not bad, but also not super good. 

If I remember correctly I saved about USD $130-150 buying in Paris, I think the savings was because of the tax refund.


----------



## floridagal23

lemontart said:


> I purchased the vintage alhambra ring at the Printempts store back in 2007. My experience was just ok there. I mean I was getting average type of service, not bad, but also not super good.
> 
> If I remember correctly I saved about USD $130-150 buying in Paris, I think the savings was because of the tax refund.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Queenie

^ Would be good to have any recommendation of SA in Paris!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Bonjour everyone and greetings from Paris!!! I had a wonderful experience visiting the flagship store at Place Vendome and also the boutique at Printemps.

I also got clarification about the certificates and the SA said that sometimes, stores run out of them so they don't give it. As long as the serial number is listed in the receipt, shouldn't be any problem. I tried on the Mercredi a Paris bracelet, some Alhambra pieces and the RARE pink opal Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet! It was also pricy compared to the other stones ... &#8364;5350 for the bracelet alone!

Of course, I got myself a little souvenir from Place Vendome. The Sweet Alhambra clover bracelet. I'll share pics when I get home.


----------



## surfergirljen

La Van you have such a fun life it sounds like! I would loooove to go to Paris right now... and would definitely have to buy myself a souvenir! (I apparently have to buy myself one just going 20 minutes into downtown Toronto these days! LOL!)


----------



## Queenie

Oh *La Van *sweetie, I need to get contacts from you later! Have lotsa fun in Paris.

Can't wait for you to post pictures later.


----------



## H-Less

I am going right now to check out again and possibly purchase my first piece ever of VCA .

Words can't express how excited I am. I think I have made my final-final decision...YG/Turquoise 10 motif vintage alhambra. Thanks to the help of so many lovely TPFers. But DH, being the practical sort, wants me to be extra sure as it will most likely be my last big jewlery purchase for the next 2 years or so . And honestly I think he was hoping I would choose a diamond pendant instead. But alas the turquoise has captured my heart . So off I go...Wish me luck and hopefully my next post will be a reveal...

Be well,
H-Less


----------



## lemontart

H-Less said:


> I am going right now to check out again and possibly purchase my first piece ever of VCA .
> 
> Words can't express how excited I am. I think I have made my final-final decision...YG/Turquoise 10 motif vintage alhambra. Thanks to the help of so many lovely TPFers. But DH, being the practical sort, wants me to be extra sure as it will most likely be my last big jewlery purchase for the next 2 years or so . And honestly I think he was hoping I would choose a diamond pendant instead. But alas the turquoise has captured my heart . So off I go...Wish me luck and hopefully my next post will be a reveal...
> 
> Be well,
> H-Less


 
Oh *H-Less*! Feel so happy and excited for you! Let us know what you get


----------



## surfergirljen

YAY H-Less!! So excited for you! I was just going to email you b/c I wore my turquoise bracelet out for the first time yesterday to my little girl's preschool graduation and couldn't stop looking at it - the turquoise is SO happy and vibrant and cheery! It really catches the eye, I can totally see why you love it so much!! I'll have to put the 20 motif WG/TURQ on my "one day" list!!

Post pics!!!


----------



## H-Less

Surfergirl & LemonTart oh my...
Okay Ladies...now you will never guess what actually happened.  DH and I went to the VCA boutique and I very confidently walked in and asked the SA to get out the YG/Turquoise 10 motif vintage alhambra b/c I wanted to purchase it.  She brought it out and I tried it on again and swooned.  Love, love, love the turquoise.  

Then out of no where DH spots the WG & diamond fleurette pendant .  Now keep in mind that this lil gem was WAY outside of our agreed to budget (way).  And he said try it on for fun; and I totally thought he's pulling my leg, but I tried it on anyway.   OMG, the fire, the sparkle, I loved it  and so did he!  Long story short I came home with my very first piece of VCA...my new pendant is so stunning; I didn't think anything else could turn my head like the turquoise oh girls diamonds did it.
YAY!
I will post pics soon...
H-Less


----------



## geminisparklers

Congrats H-Less! Can't wait to see your pics.

LaVan, congrats too on the sweet Alhambra clover bracelet too! And I can totally picture that RARE pink opal bracelet...argh...it's really pricey tho! What do you think of the pink opal bracelet linked with MOP 10motif necklace? Pretty?


----------



## La Vanguardia

H-Less said:


> Surfergirl & LemonTart oh my...
> Okay Ladies...now you will never guess what actually happened.  DH and I went to the VCA boutique and I very confidently walked in and asked the SA to get out the YG/Turquoise 10 motif vintage alhambra b/c I wanted to purchase it.  She brought it out and I tried it on again and swooned.  Love, love, love the turquoise.
> 
> Then out of no where DH spots the WG & diamond fleurette pendant .  Now keep in mind that this lil gem was WAY outside of our agreed to budget (way).  And he said try it on for fun; and I totally thought he's pulling my leg, but I tried it on anyway.   OMG, the fire, the sparkle, I loved it  and so did he!  Long story short I came home with my very first piece of VCA...my new pendant is so stunning; I didn't think anything else could turn my head like the turquoise oh girls diamonds did it.
> YAY!
> I will post pics soon...
> H-Less



Wow! You've got a lovely DH and it's always great when you are surprised with something bigger than you expected!!! Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

geminisparklers said:


> Congrats H-Less! Can't wait to see your pics.
> 
> LaVan, congrats too on the sweet Alhambra clover bracelet too! And I can totally picture that RARE pink opal bracelet...argh...it's really pricey tho! What do you think of the pink opal bracelet linked with MOP 10motif necklace? Pretty?



Thanks! I think the pink opal bracelet will look lovely on the 10 motif MOP necklace. The only thing to consider is that the texture of the pink opal is more similar to the other stones like turquoise, carnelian, onyx ... more really flat and not as textured as MOP.

The pink opal comes in:
- Normal size earclips
- Single motif pendant
- 5 motif bracelet
- 10 motif necklace (which is the rarest as that's a lot of opal lol)!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Here are some VCA pictures from my trip to Paris! Was there for 4 days and although it was rainy the first day, it was good weather the rest of the time. Not so warm yet so it was nice to walk around.

*- The infamous Place Vendome where the VCA flagship store is located*







*- The VCA boutique*






*- My lovely souvenir, a Sweet Alhambra clover bracelet *... it's so cute layered with my other bracelets and the yellow gold really matches well with my pink gold bracelets. The SA said this VCA shopping bag is exclusive to Place Vendome, it's white/cream with etching of flowers. She also gave me the little gift for DD to play with when she's born lol!


----------



## amy.rachele

^^^That bracelet is absolutely gorgeous! It goes so well with your diamond bracelet and love bracelet!


----------



## Ascella

*La Vanguardia*: Gorgeous photos!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Fantastic pics La Van love the sweet bracelet, you are so lucky the SA gave you an additional gift for your DD when she arrives!!


----------



## H-Less

OMG...so as i posted yesterday I made my first ever vca purchase...and got the fleurette pendant and it is gorgy, but i am freaking out a bit this morning.  1) I am sad about the turquoise alhambra 2) is it really the signature vca piece that i am hoping to build my collection on? 3) did dh convince me to get the more "practical piece" ans now i am worried it doesn't really fit me

i think i panicked last minute b/c my husband was convinced i wouldn't wear the turquoise alhambra as much.  maybe i should have compromised and got 20 motif YG/MOP instead.  Now i am totally freaking out and had a terrible night sleep to boot.  keep in mind that we bought it with the understanding that i would think about it really hard this weekend.  i wanted time to research the piece more as it wasn't really part of my consideration set before. i ran across a thread last night that pointed out that the fleurette design is very common (copied by a number of designers) and that is waying on me as well.  and although the diamond quality is fantastic i totally get that i am paying a premium for the vca name.

HELP!!!  TPFers I need help


----------



## H-Less

H-Less said:


> OMG...so as i posted yesterday I made my first ever vca purchase...and got the fleurette pendant and it is gorgy, but i am freaking out a bit this morning. 1) I am sad about the turquoise alhambra 2) is it really the signature vca piece that i am hoping to build my collection on? 3) did dh convince me to get the more "practical piece" ans now i am worried it doesn't really fit me
> 
> i think i panicked last minute b/c my husband was convinced i wouldn't wear the turquoise alhambra as much. maybe i should have compromised and got 20 motif YG/MOP instead. Now i am totally freaking out and had a terrible night sleep to boot. keep in mind that we bought it with the understanding that i would think about it really hard this weekend. i wanted time to research the piece more as it wasn't really part of my consideration set before. i ran across a thread last night that pointed out that the fleurette design is very common (copied by a number of designers) and that is waying on me as well. and although the diamond quality is fantastic i totally get that i am paying a premium for the vca name.
> 
> HELP!!! TPFers I need help


 f5 f5 f5


----------



## zenith

H-Less said:


> f5 f5 f5



Which item would you bring home and not make you feel the way you fee right now? Then explain the reason to your DH. After all, he wants you to feel happy about the purchase. I'm sure VCA would allow for an exchange.


----------



## QueenCatherine

H-Less said:


> OMG...so as i posted yesterday I made my first ever vca purchase...and got the fleurette pendant and it is gorgy, but i am freaking out a bit this morning. 1) I am sad about the turquoise alhambra 2) is it really the signature vca piece that i am hoping to build my collection on? 3) did dh convince me to get the more "practical piece" ans now i am worried it doesn't really fit me
> 
> i think i panicked last minute b/c my husband was convinced i wouldn't wear the turquoise alhambra as much. maybe i should have compromised and got 20 motif YG/MOP instead. Now i am totally freaking out and had a terrible night sleep to boot. keep in mind that we bought it with the understanding that i would think about it really hard this weekend. i wanted time to research the piece more as it wasn't really part of my consideration set before. i ran across a thread last night that pointed out that the fleurette design is very common (copied by a number of designers) and that is waying on me as well. and although the diamond quality is fantastic i totally get that i am paying a premium for the vca name.
> 
> HELP!!! TPFers I need help


 
 GOD LOVE YOU SWEET LADY AND CONGRATS ON YOUR BEAUTIFUL BRACELETS!! Whichever one you decide to keep. VCA is a classic and will be part of your collection and legacy to your children!  Please though....don't loose sleep over your decision. Your life sounds wonderful and exciting....I thank you for sharing your photos with all of us. 
BE WELL~BE HAPPY~BE CONTENT......
QC


----------



## H-Less

QueenCatherine said:


> GOD LOVE YOU SWEET LADY AND CONGRATS ON YOUR BEAUTIFUL BRACELETS!! Whichever one you decide to keep. VCA is a classic and will be part of your collection and legacy to your children! Please though....don't loose sleep over your decision. Your life sounds wonderful and exciting....I thank you for sharing your photos with all of us.
> BE WELL~BE HAPPY~BE CONTENT......
> QC


 
QC-
Thanks for trying to ease my mind.  I really appreciate it


----------



## H-Less

zenith said:


> Which item would you bring home and not make you feel the way you fee right now? Then explain the reason to your DH. After all, he wants you to feel happy about the purchase. I'm sure VCA would allow for an exchange.


 
Z-
You are so right.  I spoke to DH this morning and he agreed that if i am not "over the moon"  we should exchange.  The SA at the boutique was extremely helpful and let us know; since i was pretty indecisive in the store to take it home think about it and if i am not conviced bring it back.  really sweet.  anyway, i think i am going to revisit the vinatge alhambra maybe YG/MOP is the best "compromise" since DH isn't loving the turquoise the way i do.  maybe the 20 motif or a combo 10 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet.
thanks for listening...
-H


----------



## geminisparklers

LaVan , thanks for the info! And that sweet clover bracelet looks so beautiful layered with your other bracelet/bangle. Hope to go to Place Vendome soon! I went to ask about the pink opal necklace at my store earlier today. It costs S$20k And I was told even if they order it they may not get it at all cos they tried ordering jadeite before too and didn't get any shipment.

The SM showed me a 20motif coral YG vintage Alhambra necklace to try. Beautiful coral...but doesn't go well with my skintone.


H-Less, I think you should choose what you truly feel for.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I agree with the others, these jewels are not supposed to give you sleepless nights, return the items and pick exactly what your heart desires,Let us know what you decide.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone for your kind words!!!*

*geminisparkles - *The jadeite is also really rare and the SA at Place Vendome said they don't produce it currently and don't know when they will ever receive the quality of jadeite they need. The jadeite 5 motif bracelet is also really pricey ...  4350 ... well, still less than the pink opal. In my opinion though, for the price of the pink opal, I would instead add a bit more on the budget and get a more spectacular piece with diamonds from VCA.

*H-Less - *Since you mentioned that you were indecisive at the store, that already means something and maybe you were not truly in love with the piece.


----------



## avedashiva

la Van congrats on your latest piece  - how special to buy it at the flagship store in a beautiful setting - what is the little thing they gift you for DD - is it an ornament?



La Vanguardia said:


> *Thank you everyone for your kind words!!!*
> 
> *geminisparkles - *The jadeite is also really rare and the SA at Place Vendome said they don't produce it currently and don't know when they will ever receive the quality of jadeite they need. The jadeite 5 motif bracelet is also really pricey ...  4350 ... well, still less than the pink opal. In my opinion though, for the price of the pink opal, I would instead add a bit more on the budget and get a more spectacular piece with diamonds from VCA.
> 
> *H-Less - *Since you mentioned that you were indecisive at the store, that already means something and maybe you were not truly in love with the piece.


----------



## kashmira

*La Vanguardia*- Congrats on your bracelet and thanks for sharing your lovely pictures! 
Does anyone know if there is a list somewhere with the prices of the Alhambra jewelry?


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks everyone!!!



avedashiva said:


> la Van congrats on your latest piece  - how special to buy it at the flagship store in a beautiful setting - what is the little thing they gift you for DD - is it an ornament?



It's a Sweet Alhambra plastic toy where you roll the metal balls on some holes on the clover ... mmm ... don't know if that made sense lol! It's pretty complicated for a baby but I think she can just shake the toy to keep her busy lol!


----------



## Sammyjoe

That is sweet of VCA SA to give it to you for her. Bless VCA!!


----------



## surfergirljen

H-Less said:


> Z-
> You are so right.  I spoke to DH this morning and he agreed that if i am not "over the moon"  we should exchange.  The SA at the boutique was extremely helpful and let us know; since i was pretty indecisive in the store to take it home think about it and if i am not conviced bring it back.  really sweet.  anyway, i think i am going to revisit the vinatge alhambra maybe YG/MOP is the best "compromise" since DH isn't loving the turquoise the way i do.  maybe the 20 motif or a combo 10 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet.
> thanks for listening...
> -H





H-Less said:


> Z-
> You are so right.  I spoke to DH this morning and he agreed that if i am not "over the moon"  we should exchange.  The SA at the boutique was extremely helpful and let us know; since i was pretty indecisive in the store to take it home think about it and if i am not conviced bring it back.  really sweet.  anyway, i think i am going to revisit the vinatge alhambra maybe YG/MOP is the best "compromise" since DH isn't loving the turquoise the way i do.  maybe the 20 motif or a combo 10 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet.
> thanks for listening...
> -H



LOL... oh hon, deep breath! Deep breath! Sorry it took me so long to write back!!

First of all they'll totally do an exchange for you so nothing's been done that can't be undone. 

Secondly - there's definitely a line with jewelry (I think because it's so expensive) that you have to ride between "practical" and "makes your heart flutter" ... it's hard! I've been swayed at the last minute like that (it happened with me with a car once! Let my dad talk me into an Acura 1.6 EL when I was a total VW Cabrio girl... and two years later I sold my 2 year old Acura for a 3 year old Cabrio and had it for 10 years - loved it!)  LOL. 

Anyway here is my thoughts! I think you should return the one you bought as you obviously are not 100% in love with it. You should go with YOUR gut and bring home something you cannot stand to not have - it's your present! I do get what your DH is saying but IMHO you should buy something you love. 

When it comes to VCA, I'm just in love with the alhambra line obviously so I'm going to say go for that! Personally I think it's more iconic and sooo pretty and the perfect thing to start your collection with! 

When it comes to doing turquoise or MOP... there is where maybe the practical can come in a bit. The turquoise makes my heart jump just a tad more than the MOP but I DO think I'll wear my MOP 20 motif way more than I would a turquoise one... already I'm finding that I choose my dresses based on whether they go with my bracelet or not! LOL. The MOP you can wear with ANYTHING and it will always be classic. If you're looking for a piece/pieces to START your collection with and build from there, that's where I'd start! I looove the length of the 20 motif but I also think the 10 + bracelet is a wonderful option and TONS of bang for your buck, and it looks great paired up or linked together! So I'd go with one of those two options!

But if your heart is still set on the turquoise then by all means, that's the one you should get!! Life is too short - think of all the things you are practical with in day to day life! Do you need to be with your jewelry too? I get that it's a big $$ investment  and asked myself the same questions but in the end, the best investment and therefore more practical one is the one you'll WEAR the most and you'll wear the one you love the most more!


----------



## geminisparklers

La Vanguardia said:


> *Thank you everyone for your kind words!!!*
> 
> *geminisparkles - *The jadeite is also really rare and the SA at Place Vendome said they don't produce it currently and don't know when they will ever receive the quality of jadeite they need. The jadeite 5 motif bracelet is also really pricey ...  4350 ... well, still less than the pink opal. In my opinion though, for the price of the pink opal, I would instead add a bit more on the budget and get a more spectacular piece with diamonds from VCA.



LaVan, I agree with you. But I ache for pink opal...LOL!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

geminisparklers said:


> LaVan, I agree with you. But I ache for pink opal...LOL!!!



And, if you get the pink opal ... you'll have a very rare piece. I also really liked it but since it only came in WG and due to the light pink color, it didn't suit my skintone. I looked really dull and didn't do the pink opal justice lol! My complexion will probably complement the jadeite one better as it comes in YG and due to the light green shade of the stone.


----------



## lemontart

*La Van*, congrats on your sweet alhambra purchase! The bracelet is so cute. I have it in butterfly. I regret that I didn't visit the flagship store when I was in Paris, hopefully I can travel there again soon! 

*H-Less*, if you are not 100% happy or comfy with your purchase, you should return it and get something you will really enjoy! I love both turquoise and MOP, personally I like MOP more as it can be matched with anything. My first VCA purchase was in MOP. Turquoise is stunning too and I really love the sweet turquoise butterfly necklace I just got. You just have to go with what you really like!


----------



## zenith

H-Less said:


> Z-
> You are so right.  I spoke to DH this morning and he agreed that if i am not "over the moon"  we should exchange.  The SA at the boutique was extremely helpful and let us know; since i was pretty indecisive in the store to take it home think about it and if i am not conviced bring it back.  really sweet.  anyway, i think i am going to revisit the vinatge alhambra maybe YG/MOP is the best "compromise" since DH isn't loving the turquoise the way i do.  maybe the 20 motif or a combo 10 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet.
> thanks for listening...
> -H



Go with your heart (or gut, whichever works for you). I love YG/MOP and I think it'll be a really versatile piece in your collection. But don't think of it as a "compromise", if you think you cannot do without the turquoise, then you should go for it. DH is not wearing it and he may change his mind after seeing how much you love the piece. 

Good luck and let us know what you choose in the end. You know we love pictures!!


----------



## Queenie

*La Van*, that was so lovely! Hope to be able to visit that store someday.


----------



## H-Less

*Surfergirljen- *Thanks for talking me down off of the ledge.  I am feeling much better now.
*La Van, Lemontart & Zenith-*  Also big thanks for your wise words.  You are absolutely right I need to be happy with my purchase otherwise I am wasting my $.

And many thanks to everyone for your sweet words as well.  There are just too many sweet TPFers to thanks.  THANKS ladies

*Now the update...*
After my breakdown on Saturday morning I talked it over with my DH and he was just so kind.  He really appreciated all of the thought, sweat, and some tears that I was puting into this decision.  Although he wished I hadn't put myself through all that anxiety and heart-ache.  

Anyway long story short we went back to the boutique again and revisited our decision.  MY SA deserves a medal for patience at this point.  And in the midst of trying everything on AGAIN for the (1000x) I tried something _new..._

The 10 motif vintage alhambra necklace in tiger's eye.  OMG girls I didn't realize what I was missing.  I had always shrugged it off saying it wasn't for me everytime my SA suggested I try it on (the other 2 xs I was in the boutique).  I always made excuses as to why I didn't wantt o bother trying it on...I said it wasn't for me, the color was wrong for me, it wasn't bright enough, blah, blah, blah).  And this time she coaxed me into it.  And I tried it on and WOW.  

It lights me up like the turquoise and it has versatility like the MOP, and has the lovely shades of color like the chalcedony (which DH & I adore, but it looked terrible on me), and it is the YG alhambra family which I love.  And even though my DH loves, loves, loves the fluerette pendant he totally gets why I love *my new tiger's eye 10 motif alhambra necklace.* 

*And*... I am going back this week to choose a bracelet -- lucky (MOP, carnelian, tiger's eye, malachite) or 5 motif T.E. Any lucky bracelet owners out there?  Do you love it or since it would be my 2nd piece should i get the matching one?

That's it for now ladies.  Thanks again for all of your help.
-H.


----------



## avedashiva

H-Less said:


> *Surfergirljen- *Thanks for talking me down off of the ledge. I am feeling much better now.
> *La Van, Lemontart & Zenith-* Also big thanks for your wise words. You are absolutely right I need to be happy with my purchase otherwise I am wasting my $.
> 
> And many thanks to everyone for your sweet words as well. There are just too many sweet TPFers to thanks. THANKS ladies
> 
> *Now the update...*
> After my breakdown on Saturday morning I talked it over with my DH and he was just so kind. He really appreciated all of the thought, sweat, and some tears that I was puting into this decision. Although he wished I hadn't put myself through all that anxiety and heart-ache.
> 
> Anyway long story short we went back to the boutique again and revisited our decision. MY SA deserves a medal for patience at this point. And in the midst of trying everything on AGAIN for the (1000x) I tried something _new..._
> 
> The 10 motif vintage alhambra necklace in tiger's eye. OMG girls I didn't realize what I was missing. I had always shrugged it off saying it wasn't for me everytime my SA suggested I try it on (the other 2 xs I was in the boutique). I always made excuses as to why I didn't wantt o bother trying it on...I said it wasn't for me, the color was wrong for me, it wasn't bright enough, blah, blah, blah). And this time she coaxed me into it. And I tried it on and WOW.
> 
> It lights me up like the turquoise and it has versatility like the MOP, and has the lovely shades of color like the chalcedony (which DH & I adore, but it looked terrible on me), and it is the YG alhambra family which I love. And even though my DH loves, loves, loves the fluerette pendant he totally gets why I love *my new tiger's eye 10 motif alhambra necklace.*
> 
> *And*... I am going back this week to choose a bracelet -- lucky (MOP, carnelian, tiger's eye, malachite) or 5 motif T.E. Any lucky bracelet owners out there? Do you love it or since it would be my 2nd piece should i get the matching one?
> 
> That's it for now ladies. Thanks again for all of your help.
> -H.


 
Even though it has been stressful for you - I am glad you are getting a happy ending. I am sure you necklace will look stunning on you and can't wait for the next installment to your VCA journey...


----------



## La Vanguardia

*H-Less - *Isn't it such a great feeling to finally get the piece that makes your heart truly sing.

Well, both bracelets you're considering are very different. The 5-motif one can be connected to your necklace to make a longer one. But the Lucky bracelet is also really nice and unique.


----------



## surfergirljen

YAY H-LESS CONGRATS!!!

It is a gorgeous colour, you MUST post modeling pics after all this!! LOL. 

As for the bracelet - tough call! If you were at all drawn to the length of the 20 motif necklaces then I'd suggest the 5 motif vintage TE one so you can link them for a more "casual" length. If you really don't care, the lucky bracelet is stunning!! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## zenith

*H-less:* BIG CONGRATS!! Please post some pictures!!


----------



## H-Less

I will work on taking pics tonight and post.  I am so excited .


----------



## lemontart

Congrats *H-Less*! Please please please please post pics! 

As for bracelet, I think both the 5 motif and the Lucky are gorgeous! I have to say the Lucky one is very unique and special!


----------



## geminisparklers

LaVan : Yes, I agree the jadeite would be so beautiful against your skintone! And the pink opal...argh...I guess I should wait for the time I get to Paris to try it on...and see if it really cause any flutters to my heart...

H-Less : Congrats to your TE necklace! If you get the Lucky bracelet, you can link it as the centre piece to your necklace...it would look very pretty and not just a simple continuation. IMHO.


----------



## surfergirljen

I can't wait to get the picture of the TE!

If anyone has a picture (real or from catalogue) of the pink opal I'd be really curious to see what it looks like! I love pink but not "rose" or dusty rose on me...


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ The pink opal Alhambra bracelet that I saw and tried was a really light pink. Depending on one's skintone, it looks really FABULOUS ... just not on me lol!


----------



## Sammyjoe

We need to work on getting access to the behind the scenes website!Lol!!


----------



## Greenstar

Cant wait to see the Pixs


----------



## La Vanguardia

Sammyjoe said:


> We need to work on getting access to the behind the scenes website!Lol!!



That'll be great eye candy.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ Can you imagine!! I think we need to tell a nice VCA SA about this thread and then maybe, they can email us pics and prices etc to help the support group!Lol!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I wonder how the SAs will react ... mmm.  Maybe next time I'll discreetly ask if they have an online catalog and see what they say.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Good idea!!


----------



## H-Less

geminisparklers said:


> LaVan : Yes, I agree the jadeite would be so beautiful against your skintone! And the pink opal...argh...I guess I should wait for the time I get to Paris to try it on...and see if it really cause any flutters to my heart...
> 
> H-Less : Congrats to your TE necklace! If you get the Lucky bracelet, you can link it as the centre piece to your necklace...it would look very pretty and not just a simple continuation. IMHO.


 
Yes, I tried it on that way it looked so cool.  Tried to take pics last night, but camera didn't cooperate.  I will try again tonight.  I will keep you posted...


----------



## La Vanguardia

I have a dream ... 
... it's called the *LOTUS* collection lol!​
I think this ring and earrings with pave diamonds are FABULOUS!!! I wonder if you have to choose the ring either for just one finger or if it really opens up also for between the fingers ... mmm ...


----------



## cxyvr

This ring does open up so it will sits on 2 fingers. It's beautiful but I was having a hard time fitting it. ie. when it's close it fits the larger finger but when you open it up it will be a little big for the other finger. Unless both of your finger is the same size.



La Vanguardia said:


> I have a dream ...
> ... it's called the *LOTUS* collection lol!​
> I think this ring and earrings with pave diamonds are FABULOUS!!! I wonder if you have to choose the ring either for just one finger or if it really opens up also for between the fingers ... mmm ...


----------



## La Vanguardia

cxyvr said:


> This ring does open up so it will sits on 2 fingers. It's beautiful but I was having a hard time fitting it. ie. when it's close it fits the larger finger but when you open it up it will be a little big for the other finger. Unless both of your finger is the same size.



Thanks for the information and you make a very good point! I'd like to try it next time I'm in the boutique just to get a feel of it.


----------



## La Vanguardia

I also have another dream ... 
... it's called between-the-fingers *2 BUTTERFLIES* ring lol! 
​
I saw this in the VCA window but never tried it on. I also find the matching earrings quirky because one is yellow sapphires and the other pave diamonds. I just love the ring though!


----------



## avedashiva

Hi VCA experts out there - how many sizes do the vintage alhambra earrings come in?

It is my understanding that there are 3 sizes:

-mini studs
-regular size (motif is the same size as the single pendant) (clip on)
-extra large size (clip on)

Is this correct? thanks!


----------



## orchids

cxyvr said:


> This ring does open up so it will sits on 2 fingers. It's beautiful but I was having a hard time fitting it. ie. when it's close it fits the larger finger but when you open it up it will be a little big for the other finger. Unless both of your finger is the same size.



ITA. Same issue here. The size I tried worked beautifully on my ring finger on my right hand when closed. When you opened it up, the open portion was a little loose but it's fine since it won't fall off. I do love the look of the ring closed. It really is a statement piece.


----------



## geminisparklers

LaVan, you have so many lovely dreams!!! LOL!

I also have similar dreams but I always wake up from a nightmare and that is

WHERE AM I GOING TO FIND SO MUCH MONEY TO BUY THOSE DREAMS???!!​


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ LOL! Me too ... that's why I can only dream!


----------



## surfergirljen

Hahaha! I know I'm already dreaming of the 20 motif WG/TURQ but I HAVE to stop right now for a while... with my 20 motif, my 10 motif, my bracelet and my sweet butterfly (still don't have that one yet!), I've spent a disgusting amount of $$ in the last 4 months! I've shocked even myself. 

I did finally wear my 20 motif last night!! It was the premier of my new TV show and I saved it for that night - also first night out without the babies. Felt sooo pretty in it! There is only one fashionista friend of mine who knew the designer (and price) but that suits me fine... I almost prefer it that way... but the weight of it and the sparkle just made me so happy!! Now that I've worn it once I think I'm ready to start wearing it more regularly... although I still admit I feel nervous about losing it. It's worth more than my wedding rings! At least it's insured now... 

La Van... dream away girl! It's gorgeous!


----------



## vancleef fan

avedashiva said:


> Hi VCA experts out there - how many sizes do the vintage alhambra earrings come in?
> 
> It is my understanding that there are 3 sizes:
> 
> -mini studs
> -regular size (motif is the same size as the single pendant) (clip on)
> -extra large size (clip on)
> 
> Is this correct? thanks!


 
Think so....BTW the regular size are clip on are with a post ( at least that's how mine are !! )


----------



## avedashiva

vancleef fan said:


> Think so....BTW the regular size are clip on are with a post ( at least that's how mine are !! )


 
thanks Vancleef Fan


----------



## La Vanguardia

*avedashiva - *I also think those are the sizes of the Vintage Alhambra earrings and the regular clip ons do have a post as vancleef fan said.

*surfergirljen - *What a lovely way to debut your 20 motif necklace. Any pics ... if you have?


----------



## La Vanguardia

So I went today to the boutique and tried on different pieces. Unfortunately, they didn't have the 2 butterflies and Lotus between the finger rings. But they did have the earrings of the 2 butterflies and it was good to see the size and I put them on top of my fingers to "imagine" how the ring would look like lol! If you find having one earring in yellow sapphire and the other in pave diamonds quirky (like me), it's also good that you can choose to have both in WG pave diamonds, they're just more expensive.

I also tried the ribbon between the fingers ring and it was sparkly, but not my style. I also tried on once again the Socrate between the fingers ring and ear studs and it was love! The first time I tried them before, I was a bit hesitant. But for some reason, they were really beautiful the second time around. They're also perfect for everyday wear.

But no reveal today as I didn't buy anything lol! It was nice though to try on the pieces to have a feel for them. I'm waiting to see when they'll have the 2 butterflies ring so I can also try it on.


----------



## calisnoopy

La Vanguardia said:


> So I went today to the boutique and tried on different pieces. Unfortunately, they didn't have the 2 butterflies and Lotus between the finger rings. But they did have the earrings of the 2 butterflies and it was good to see the size and I put them on top of my fingers to "imagine" how the ring would look like lol! If you find having one earring in yellow sapphire and the other in pave diamonds quirky (like me), it's also good that you can choose to have both in WG pave diamonds, they're just more expensive.
> 
> I also tried the ribbon between the fingers ring and it was sparkly, but not my style. I also tried on once again the Socrate between the fingers ring and ear studs and it was love! The first time I tried them before, I was a bit hesitant. But for some reason, they were really beautiful the second time around. They're also perfect for everyday wear.
> 
> But no reveal today as I didn't buy anything lol! It was nice though to try on the pieces to have a feel for them. I'm waiting to see when they'll have the 2 butterflies ring so I can also try it on.


 
ohhh the 2 butterflies earrings sound gorgy!!!

any pics of that...i am trying to picture it...i dont recall seeing it in my catalogs either...


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Basically the ring has 2 butterflies and the earrings have one butterfly each.


----------



## sunshinesmilee

I'm so glad I found other Van Cleef lovers here.  I love seeing all the beautiful pieces!  I own a 5 motif WG MOP bracelet.  I hesitate to wear my bracelet too often because I fear scratching or worse, cracking the MOP.  It seems just so delicate.  I am usually careful, but this bracelet seems more delicate than other bracelets I own and wear.  Has anyone accidently damaged their bracelet or am I just being paranoid about the MOP for nothing?  Oh, I have never owned anything in MOP - can you tell?  How often do you wear your bracelets?


----------



## vancleef fan

La Vanguardia said:


> ^ LOL! Me too ... that's why I can only dream!


La Vanguardia,  I'm also dreaming of the between the fingers LOTUS ring...
My friend has it in YG,  it's so so  stunning on her hands when she wears it open, I want to  try it  next time I go to VCA


----------



## La Vanguardia

vancleef fan said:


> La Vanguardia,  I'm also dreaming of the between the fingers LOTUS ring...
> My friend has it in YG,  it's so so  stunning on her hands when she wears it open, I want to  try it  next time I go to VCA



The Lotus ring somehow reminds me of the huge flower diamond ring Samantha got in the Sex and the City movie lol!


----------



## surfergirljen

Okay I finally have a picture! It's not very good (I took it of myself in the car on the way to my event!) LOL... and somehow for a 34B my boobs look ginormous! LOL ... but modeling pics are so fun!!! So here you go!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^Stunning Surfergirljen!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*surfergirljen - *Looks fab and the contrast with your blue top/dress is brings out the color of the WG and MOP.


----------



## Greenstar

surfergirljen said:


> okay i finally have a picture! It's not very good (i took it of myself in the car on the way to my event!) lol... And somehow for a 34b my boobs look ginormous! Lol ... But modeling pics are so fun!!! So here you go!


 
stunning necklace!


----------



## vancleef fan

Love your necklace Surfergirljen


----------



## lemontart

*surfergirljen*, the necklace is beautiful!


----------



## jayjay77

*surfergirljen *-- that necklace looks fantastic on you!

I haven't been keeping up with this thread, but congrats to everyone on some beautiful purchases!!!


----------



## avedashiva

surferjen - so pretty - thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## H-Less

SG-
You look great!  Love it...
-H.


----------



## H-Less

Hi Ladies,

So after much deliberation and anxiety I finally made a decision and got my very first piece of VCA. 

Thanks for all of your help in choosing my new lovely . So here she is in her very first debut...10 motif vintage Alhambra TE necklace.  Sorry for the terrible pics, but they were the best I could do. And for some reason I had the *opposite* problem of Surfergirljen .  

Best,
-H


----------



## jayjay77

Wow!! H-less, another stunning VCA necklace!  I love the TE!  It looks lovely with your skintone -- very elegant!  I think the TE is a fantastic neutral and so wearable for everyday!


----------



## avedashiva

H-Less said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So after much deliberation and anxiety I finally made a decision and got my very first piece of VCA.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help in choosing my new lovely . So here she is in her very first debut...10 motif vintage Alhambra TE necklace. Sorry for the terrible pics, but they were the best I could do. And for some reason I had the *opposite* problem of Surfergirljen .
> 
> Best,
> -H


 

Very pretty - I hope you enjoy wearing it


----------



## surfergirljen

Thank you everyone for the compliments! I realllly love it and love that it can be worn with jeans or fancy... felt so special in it!

H-LESS - it's soooo pretty! That's the first time I've seen it on someone and I really think you made a good choice for your colouring... love the YG on you and the TE really pops on your skin! More then the MOP I think... it's SO PRETTY congrats!!!


----------



## avedashiva

Hi for those of you who own these earrings I have a question about the earrings backings:

I know there are little things on the sides of the disc shaped backings where you squeeze in order to slide the backing onto the earring. 

Does the backing stay in place or do you find that even without squeeze the backings sides you can slide the backing up and down the post or at least to that groove that is notched on the end of the stick of the earring.

I was just wondering how secure the backings were and if they were meant to stay in place on the stick where you initially position them when you put them on.

I hope this makes sense


----------



## La Vanguardia

*H Less - *The TE looks great on your skin.

*avedashiva - *The backings are super secure. Once it "clicks" in the proper place, it won't slide at all.


----------



## avedashiva

La Vanguardia said:


> *H Less - *The TE looks great on your skin.
> 
> *avedashiva - *The backings are super secure. Once it "clicks" in the proper place, it won't slide at all.


 
Hi LaVan - thanks for the response - do you mean only click in the little groove or does it stay put no matter where you initially push the backing onto the earring post?


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Well, I always put the backing in the spot where it clicks as I just feel more secure. There, the backing is so secure that sometimes it's even quite difficult to take it out lol!


----------



## Greenstar

Your necklace is classic and stunning


----------



## avedashiva

La Vanguardia said:


> ^ Well, I always put the backing in the spot where it clicks as I just feel more secure. There, the backing is so secure that sometimes it's even quite difficult to take it out lol!


 
thanks a million - that's exactly what I needed to know


----------



## H-Less

Thanks everyone for your sweet remarks.  I really love my TE.  I know it isn't as popular as some of the other stones, but I think it suits me.  

It was funny when the SA was discussing all of the options with us she said more than once, "well the TE is the least popular" or someting like that and by the end my DH was like, did we buy the one that no one else wants ?

Anyway...I love it and have worn it everyday since I got it  so i couldn't ask for much more.  Well maybe a lil something more--we are going to visit bracelets today!  Wish me luck.
-H.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Your Tiger Eye is stunning!!!! It is NOT the least popular, lots of people like different stones, it suits you!! I have seen the tiger eye irl and it is a wonderful stone!!


----------



## H-Less

Sammyjoe said:


> Your Tiger Eye is stunning!!!! It is NOT the least popular, lots of people like different stones, it suits you!! I have seen the tiger eye irl and it is a wonderful stone!!


 
*Thanks, Sammyjoe!*
I feel the same way about the TE.  I think my DH was just nervous, but not sure why.
-H


----------



## H-Less

Hi Ladies,
So as some of you know I had been struggling with what necklace to buy and finally decided that the TE vintage alhambra was the one.  So today I went back to the VCA boutique to finalize my necklace purchase (I still had the fluerette pendant  in my possession).  Now that it is safely returned now and I brought a *little *something home in its place....any guesses?  Oops have to run I will be back later.
-H.


----------



## zenith

*sufergirljen*: Your 20-motif is gorgeous!!

*H-less*: Great choice on the vintage YG TE. It suits you perfectly. I'm guessing you've got matching earrings for it?

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*H-Less - *What's important is that the color/stone looks good on YOU! There are some stones that are maybe more popular but if it doesn't suit the person's skintone/color, it won't look very flattering at all. 

I'm guessing you got earrings or a ring.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I guess you got the matching earrings!


----------



## fopduck

H-Less said:


> Hi Ladies,
> So as some of you know I had been struggling with what necklace to buy and finally decided that the TE vintage alhambra was the one. So today I went back to the VCA boutique to finalize my necklace purchase (I still had the fluerette pendant  in my possession). Now that it is safely returned now and I brought a *little *something home in its place....any guesses? Oops have to run I will be back later.
> -H.


 
H-Less,

Were you at the VCA boutique in SF Neimans yesterday?  Around 2ish?  If that was you, the TE vintage alhambra necklace looked STUNNING on you!!


----------



## vancleef fan

Congratulations H-Less on a great choice....
Enjoy wearing it, can't wait to see what you got,  a ring ?


----------



## lemontart

H-Less said:


> Hi Ladies,
> So as some of you know I had been struggling with what necklace to buy and finally decided that the TE vintage alhambra was the one. So today I went back to the VCA boutique to finalize my necklace purchase (I still had the fluerette pendant  in my possession). Now that it is safely returned now and I brought a *little *something home in its place....any guesses? Oops have to run I will be back later.
> -H.


 
*H-Less*, the TE necklace looks great on you! Congrats!

Oh what did you get? Did you get the mini studs?


----------



## H-Less

*Thanks fopduck*-  It was probably me; I was there around that time...Wasn't it a madhouse in there?  Did you bring home any goodies?

Well Ladies....
I tried on many new goodies yesterday:
-the vintage alhambra mini studs in YG/MOP
-the vintage alhambra med studs in YG/TE
-the lucky bracelet
-the 5 motif bracelet to match.

And I got the...5 motif bracelet to match .  I love it!  It was a tough choice I was really leaning toward the mini studs, but I decided getting the bracelet made more sense for now b/c I can add it to my necklace.

-H.


----------



## geminisparklers

surfergirljen : The 20motif really look so pretty on you!!! Did you say you were in a new TV show? Which show is that? We want to watch you...

LaVan : Yes, indeed nice to go try out all the stuff...then when our money grows, we know where to invest...

H-Less : The TE suits you perfectly! You made the right choice and congrats on the matching bracelet!


----------



## surfergirljen

geminisparklers said:


> surfergirljen : The 20motif really look so pretty on you!!! Did you say you were in a new TV show? Which show is that? We want to watch you...
> 
> LaVan : Yes, indeed nice to go try out all the stuff...then when our money grows, we know where to invest...
> 
> H-Less : The TE suits you perfectly! You made the right choice and congrats on the matching bracelet!



Hey Geminisparklers! 
LOL... no actually I'm a writer/creator of TV shows, not on them, sadly! haha... I wish I was that famous, I'd be able to afford all of the VCA my heart desired!   (not that I'm not doing some pretty good damage anyway!)  

And I love the use of the word "invest" when it comes to sparkly things by the way... makes it sound very much more important and necessary! 

H-Less - GREAT choice!! I think you'll be really happy with that one! It'll make a lovely set and I think you'll love the versatility of wearing it as a 15 motif length as well just to change things up... it really seems like a totally different necklace at that length doesn't it?  So fun!! Maybe the ear studs next time around!


----------



## surfergirljen

ps: I'm sick. I'm sitting here with my growing collection, waiting for them to call to say my WG/TURQ sweet butterfly necklace is in, and seriously considering buying the YG sweet heart necklace now too. I REALLY have to slow down or I'll run out of things to buy and have nothing to look forward to! Nothing I can afford anyway... I think that the 20 motif is the most expensive item I'll ever buy from there and while I'd love to get a 20 motif WG/TURQ necklace one day, I think I'd have to create the next worldwide hit to justify that!! 

I'm sure VCA will always have little treasures to splurge on! I'm so committed to this line, I just love the look! SO in trouble...


----------



## La Vanguardia

*H-Less - *You will so enjoy the necklace with your bracelet. These pieces are very practical and when you add the bracelet to your necklace, it makes a new look.

*surfergirljen - *Lol! Hey, your turquoise Sweet Butterfly is taking a while eh. Are you considering using the butterfly and heart Sweet necklaces together or separately? I think they look really cute together.

*geminisparkles - *Like H, VCA is an investment lol!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Well, update on the certificates. As for the pieces where I only have the receipts with the serial number, I called the boutique and asked for the certificates. The SA will send me the certificates. Yay! I just hope she understood me properly as at first she mentioned if I wanted the receipts. I said, I have the receipts, what I want are the cards lol!

Talking about VCA as an investment, I'd really love to add another between the fingers ring someday. Whenever I wear my YG Frivole between the fingers ring, I get so many compliments. I'm thinking of either Socrate or 2 Butterflies ... the Socrate one is very dainty, but the 2 Butterflies one seem to have more bling factor lol! First, I need my money tree to grow lol!


----------



## surfergirljen

Maybe we should rename this thread the "VCA INVESTMENT GROUP"! LOL. My DH would barf at the thought! 

La Van - I'd definitely want the cards so good call! My SA said I'd really want to keep them with the jewelry when I eventually hand it down to my daughters.   I think I'd wear the two sweet necklaces together and separately - now that I've seen it on Sex and the City I love the layered look! Am asking for 2 extra inches of chain for this one and already have a 4 inch option for the YG, so I'll be able to wear them in all kinds of ways together!


----------



## kat99

Does anybody know how pricing runs for Van Cleef in the UK? I am in the US right now but will be visiting the UK soon....planning my purchases  Thanks!


----------



## fopduck

H-Less said:


> *Thanks fopduck*- It was probably me; I was there around that time...Wasn't it a madhouse in there? Did you bring home any goodies?
> 
> Well Ladies....
> I tried on many new goodies yesterday:
> -the vintage alhambra mini studs in YG/MOP
> -the vintage alhambra med studs in YG/TE
> -the lucky bracelet
> -the 5 motif bracelet to match.
> 
> And I got the...5 motif bracelet to match . I love it! It was a tough choice I was really leaning toward the mini studs, but I decided getting the bracelet made more sense for now b/c I can add it to my necklace.
> 
> -H.


 
Congrats on the 5 motif bracelet! Yes, it was a madhouse in there! The TE really looked stunning on you - it really complemented your coloring/complexion.  I went to try on the 10 motif MOP/WG necklace. I loved it but I wasn't feeling the SA that was helping me. He didn't know anything about VCA. Do you like your SA? Would you recommend?


----------



## H-Less

fopduck said:


> Congrats on the 5 motif bracelet! Yes, it was a madhouse in there! The TE really looked stunning on you - it really complemented your coloring/complexion.  I went to try on the 10 motif MOP/WG necklace. I loved it but I wasn't feeling the SA that was helping me. He didn't know anything about VCA. Do you like your SA? Would you recommend?


 
*fopduck-*
Yes, I love my SA her name is Lillian & she is lovely (knowledgable and very patient).  Julie is also nice, new and learning, but seemed to know more than the gentleman you were working with (I have also worked with him and while he is very nice he was a bit clueless LOL).  Julie helped me the day we were there together b/c Lillian was juggling 3 clients...
-H.


----------



## floppykelly

transcendent1 said:


> Congratulations  surfergirl & gemini!!!!!!!!! You are so lucky. I hope to see your growing collection in the future.
> 
> Anyone get into Onyx yet?
> 
> Yes, I'm into Onyx as well as MOP!


----------



## vancleef fan

floppykelly said:


> transcendent1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations  surfergirl & gemini!!!!!!!!! You are so lucky. I hope to see your growing collection in the future.
> 
> Anyone get into Onyx yet?
> 
> Yes, I'm into Onyx as well as MOP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am
> Bought the Vintage Alhambra earrings in onyx, love them
Click to expand...


----------



## Bethc

Hi, I have a quick question - I'm in London on vacation - is there a VCA store or a store that sells VCA here? Thanx!!


----------



## avedashiva

Bethc said:


> Hi, I have a quick question - I'm in London on vacation - is there a VCA store or a store that sells VCA here? Thanx!!


 

Someone who lives in London can chime in - but if I remember correctly there's a VCA boutique on Bond St. and there's a counter/concession in Harrods.


----------



## surfergirljen

Okay it's official, I AM sick. BUT I have an ebay search set for "VCA sweet" and a YG sweet butterfly necklace with an 18 inch chain (she did what I did and asked for it to be lengthened!) came up today! Worn once, with all paperwork etc. etc. and 100% positive feedback... LOL I don't even think I read to the end of the listing I just pounced! hahaha... I still don't have my WG TURQ sweet butterfly yet but it's on it's way... there is going to be some sweet layering in my future!!


----------



## graycat5

*surfergirljen*, I'm dying!!  I haven't been on the VCA forum in forever and I pop back in and find that you are unhinged!!  When last I was here you'd just taken the leap and bought your first pieces...now you've become unstoppable!

LOL! Congrats on all your gorgeous new "investments" - wear them in good health!


----------



## vancleef fan

Bethc said:


> Hi, I have a quick question - I'm in London on vacation - is there a VCA store or a store that sells VCA here? Thanx!!


 

Hi Bethc,
There are 2 VCA boutiques in London one is at 9 New Bond Street and the other one is at Harrods Fine Jewellery Room 
Enjoy your stay in London !!


----------



## La Vanguardia

surfergirljen said:


> Okay it's official, I AM sick. BUT I have an ebay search set for "VCA sweet" and a YG sweet butterfly necklace with an 18 inch chain (she did what I did and asked for it to be lengthened!) came up today! Worn once, with all paperwork etc. etc. and 100% positive feedback... LOL I don't even think I read to the end of the listing I just pounced! hahaha... I still don't have my WG TURQ sweet butterfly yet but it's on it's way... there is going to be some sweet layering in my future!!



LOL! Those Sweet Alhambra necklaces are just so darn cute that they're hard to resist! Those will be so lovely layered together or worn alone.

Congratulations and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Bethc

Thank you everyone!  DH is already complaining about all of the shopping... I still haven't figured out the whole dollars/pounds conversion.


----------



## H-Less

surfergirljen said:


> Okay it's official, I AM sick. BUT I have an ebay search set for "VCA sweet" and a YG sweet butterfly necklace with an 18 inch chain (she did what I did and asked for it to be lengthened!) came up today! Worn once, with all paperwork etc. etc. and 100% positive feedback... LOL I don't even think I read to the end of the listing I just pounced! hahaha... I still don't have my WG TURQ sweet butterfly yet but it's on it's way... there is going to be some sweet layering in my future!!


 
SGJ-
I love your enthusiasm.  Many congratulations on your latest purchase.  You are truly an inspiration!
-H.


----------



## lemontart

surfergirljen said:


> Okay it's official, I AM sick. BUT I have an ebay search set for "VCA sweet" and a YG sweet butterfly necklace with an 18 inch chain (she did what I did and asked for it to be lengthened!) came up today! Worn once, with all paperwork etc. etc. and 100% positive feedback... LOL I don't even think I read to the end of the listing I just pounced! hahaha... I still don't have my WG TURQ sweet butterfly yet but it's on it's way... there is going to be some sweet layering in my future!!


 
Wow another purchase! Congrats! I really cannot wait to see your new necklaces! I always don't have luck when I search VCA item on ebay....

Are you still going to get the Sweet Heart necklace?


----------



## La Vanguardia

I really love my YG Frivole ring and have been pondering about the matching small earrings for a while now. Well, to celebrate my coming birthday, I went to the boutique and came home with this! 







I'm really very content with the ring and earrings set ... perfect also for everyday wear. 






I also tried on both the full flower and the single flower Frivole necklaces. The full flower one is really very pretty, but I think it's more dressy and looks best with clothes that show off the neck. As for the single flower one, I found the flower just too big on me since VCA only makes the YG version with the big flower.

But I really wanted to have an everyday YG necklace to go with the set. As I don't have a plain YG necklace and my heart wasn't set on the Frivole necklaces, I dropped by Cartier and got the YG Diamants Légers de Cartier necklace with one diamond.  The CC motif is so cool hanging from the lock.






Oh, I also asked the VCA SA if they had an online catalog (hoping she'd give me the login for the website Sammyjoe mentioned). But she said, they only have the normal VCA website and a PDF of the printed catalog you can download.


----------



## avedashiva

Happy Birthday LaVan - lovely purchases!


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> I really love my YG Frivole ring and have been pondering about the matching small earrings for a while now. Well, to celebrate my coming birthday, I went to the boutique and came home with this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really very content with the ring and earrings set ... perfect also for everyday wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried on both the full flower and the single flower Frivole necklaces. The full flower one is really very pretty, but I think it's more dressy and looks best with clothes that show off the neck. As for the single flower one, I found the flower just too big on me since VCA only makes the YG version with the big flower.
> 
> But I really wanted to have an everyday YG necklace to go with the set. As I don't have a plain YG necklace and my heart wasn't set on the Frivole necklaces, I dropped by Cartier and got the YG Diamants Légers de Cartier necklace with one diamond.  The CC motif is so cool hanging from the lock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also asked the VCA SA if they had an online catalog (hoping she'd give me the login for the website Sammyjoe mentioned). But she said, they only have the normal VCA website and a PDF of the printed catalog you can download.



Oh my Lord! LOL - I bow down to the queen of shopping. I may have become unhinged (LOL - you're so right greycat!) and I may be a shopping "inspiration" (ROTFL!)... but La Van is CLEARLY the champion on this thread lately!! 

I LOVE them both La Van - the earrings are just the perfect size - and the necklace is perfect!! 

And no... I think I'll skip the VCA heart for now!


----------



## La Vanguardia

avedashiva said:


> Happy Birthday LaVan - lovely purchases!



Thank you!




surfergirljen said:


> Oh my Lord! LOL - I bow down to the queen of shopping. I may have become unhinged (LOL - you're so right greycat!) and I may be a shopping "inspiration" (ROTFL!)... but La Van is CLEARLY the champion on this thread lately!!
> 
> I LOVE them both La Van - the earrings are just the perfect size - and the necklace is perfect!!
> 
> And no... I think I'll skip the VCA heart for now!



Lol! You're the empress lol! 

Hey, I got reason to treat myself this time for my coming birthday. A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do.

I really like how the very simple Cartier necklace complements my YG Frivole ring and earrings. When all worn together, they don't look "too much." 

Has your WG turquoise Sweet Butterfly arrived yet? That necklace is a stunner!


----------



## vancleef fan

LaVan, congratulations on the new earrings, so pretty... I love the Frivole collection.... the cartier neckace is so simple and nice
Enjoy them


----------



## La Vanguardia

vancleef fan said:


> LaVan, congratulations on the new earrings, so pretty... I love the Frivole collection.... the cartier neckace is so simple and nice
> Enjoy them



Thank you! The simplicity of the Cartier necklace is what attracted me to it. Since I'll mostly wear my Frivole ring and earrings for casual/everyday wear, I figured I'd need a simple necklace to complement them.


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! You're the empress lol!
> 
> Hey, I got reason to treat myself this time for my coming birthday. A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do.
> 
> I really like how the very simple Cartier necklace complements my YG Frivole ring and earrings. When all worn together, they don't look "too much."
> 
> Has your WG turquoise Sweet Butterfly arrived yet? That necklace is a stunner!



Oh yes for your birthday you MUST!! LOL - I sense a true shopping soul mate in you - a true "justifier"! There is never not a good reason to buy something pretty! haha... 

I've already slated my turquoise butterfly in my mind as my birthday present - which means it must stay under wraps until September .  The gold one... maybe Christmas? Depressing to have it and not wear it until then though! Just not sure how I'd get DH to accept more jewelry at this point (I buy it for myself mostly) 

So I get the YG butterfly on Monday (from ebayer) and no... the WG TURQ one hasn't come in yet... I guess they had to special order. (it's not a VCA boutique... just a bigger jewelry store in Toronto that carries them). 

Congrats and happy birthday VCA Queen! I've totally lost count of your collection now!! I'm at 10 motif, 20 motif, 5 motif bracelet and 2 sweet butterfly necklaces.   Yeah... NUTS!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*surfergirljen - *Good call on the 2 Sweet Butterfly necklaces. I like the butterfly more than the heart.


----------



## lemontart

La Vanguardia said:


> I really love my YG Frivole ring and have been pondering about the matching small earrings for a while now. Well, to celebrate my coming birthday, I went to the boutique and came home with this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really very content with the ring and earrings set ... perfect also for everyday wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried on both the full flower and the single flower Frivole necklaces. The full flower one is really very pretty, but I think it's more dressy and looks best with clothes that show off the neck. As for the single flower one, I found the flower just too big on me since VCA only makes the YG version with the big flower.
> 
> But I really wanted to have an everyday YG necklace to go with the set. As I don't have a plain YG necklace and my heart wasn't set on the Frivole necklaces, I dropped by Cartier and got the YG Diamants Légers de Cartier necklace with one diamond.  The CC motif is so cool hanging from the lock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also asked the VCA SA if they had an online catalog (hoping she'd give me the login for the website Sammyjoe mentioned). But she said, they only have the normal VCA website and a PDF of the printed catalog you can download.


 
*La Van*, I am really speechless when I saw your purchases! They are all stunning!  The Cartier necklace will be great for everyday wear!  Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## lemontart

surfergirljen said:


> I've already slated my turquoise butterfly in my mind as my birthday present - which means it must stay under wraps until September . The gold one... maybe Christmas? Depressing to have it and not wear it until then though! Just not sure how I'd get DH to accept more jewelry at this point (I buy it for myself mostly)


 
Stay wrapped until Sept and Christmas???????????? Wow...I am sure I couldn't do that! I cannot resist!!! For me usually when I get new jewelries or purses, I will try to wear it the very next day! hee hee....


----------



## surfergirljen

Yeah Lemon - me too! LOL... I'm just afraid my DH will catch on to my little addiction soon and all hell will break out! HAHA! So far he knows about my 20 motif and my bracelet (no IDEA what they cost though) and if I break out any more he might lose it! I'm not sure if he'd recognize the butterfly as the same designer - he's blissfully dense that way - but if he does ... I'm a bit afraid of the lecture I'd get! haha.


----------



## mrb4bags

LaVan great choice.  The simple line of the Cartier necklace with the stunning VC&A pieces will look fabulous for everyday wear.  Congrats and Happy Birthday.

This thread is so addicting!!


----------



## geminisparklers

Congrats and HAPPY BIRTHDAY LaVan!!!

The earrings go so well with the Cartier solitaire pendant!


----------



## Queenie

*LaVan*, happy birthday to you!! What gorgeous pressies you have got there!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you for the birthday wishes everyone! 

I'm so in love with my pressies.  I think I bought myself enough jewelry this year so it's time to enjoy my tiny collection.


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes everyone!
> 
> I'm so in love with my pressies.  I think I bought myself enough jewelry this year so it's time to enjoy my tiny collection.



Haha! Okay so I've got $20 that says that La Vanguardia buys another VCA piece in the next month!   Any takers... ?   Like I should talk!

I received my lovely little sweet butterfly today from ebay, it's so cute! I was so shocked at how TEENY it is though! Soooo... I'm switching my sweet turquoise butterfly order (which isn't in yet anyway) to the lucky one tomorrow so it has a bit more presence to it ... should still be nice for layering with the sweet one right?  

Can't wait to see it in person!!


----------



## geminisparklers

^ surfergirljen, I second you!


----------



## H-Less

surfergirljen said:


> Haha! Okay so I've got $20 that says that La Vanguardia buys another VCA piece in the next month!   Any takers... ?   Like I should talk!
> 
> I received my lovely little sweet butterfly today from ebay, it's so cute! I was so shocked at how TEENY it is though! Soooo... I'm switching my sweet turquoise butterfly order (which isn't in yet anyway) to the lucky one tomorrow so it has a bit more presence to it ... should still be nice for layering with the sweet one right?
> 
> Can't wait to see it in person!!



I wouldn't take that bet on either of you 

Ladies...I go away for a short vacation and come back and ya'll have been shopping.  I love it!

Happy belated birthday, *La Vanguardia*.  I love your new presents so chic and beautiful.  Enjoy them.

And *SGJen* you my dear show a great deal of restraint.  Not wearing your new stuff until when??? OMG.  I love the sweet collection, but I get it.  They are very tiny.  Best of luck with your latest.

I bow down to both of you.  And continue to live vicariously through you two.
-H


----------



## La Vanguardia

surfergirljen said:


> Haha! Okay so I've got $20 that says that La Vanguardia buys another VCA piece in the next month!   Any takers... ?   Like I should talk!
> 
> I received my lovely little sweet butterfly today from ebay, it's so cute! I was so shocked at how TEENY it is though! Soooo... I'm switching my sweet turquoise butterfly order (which isn't in yet anyway) to the lucky one tomorrow so it has a bit more presence to it ... should still be nice for layering with the sweet one right?
> 
> Can't wait to see it in person!!



I have phases when I go from buying bags, to shoes, to clothes and jewelry. Due to the pregnancy, I can't really buy shoes and cool clothes. I also have enough bags so I'm in a jewelry phase lol! But I don't want to overdo it otherwise I won't have anything to look forward to. 

I'm with you also on waiting to wear a present until the actual birthday. My DH bought me an Art Deco platinum/diamond bracelet when we were in Spain in March for my birthday (July). I can't wear the bracelet until this weekend (my actual birthday) so the thing has been sitting in my jewelry box for months. As for my Frivole earrings and Cartier necklace I bought myself as pressies, I also have to wait until my actual birthday to wear them. This way, they feel more special.

Yeah, the Sweet Butterfly is really tiny ... but so cute! I'm curious to see how the big one looks layered with the small one.



H-Less said:


> Happy belated birthday, *La Vanguardia*.  I love your new presents so chic and beautiful.  Enjoy them.



Thank you! My birthday is this weekend, I just bought my pressies in advance but will wait until my actual birthday to wear them.


----------



## kashmira

*Happy Birthday La Van* and congrats on your gorgeous earrings and necklace! May I ask you what size is the diamond in the YG Diamants Légers de Cartier necklace? It seems to be a perfect size!


----------



## La Vanguardia

kashmira said:


> *Happy Birthday La Van* and congrats on your gorgeous earrings and necklace! May I ask you what size is the diamond in the YG Diamants Légers de Cartier necklace? It seems to be a perfect size!



Thank you! It's teeny-tiny ... I think only .20 and this is the large size lol! There's a smaller one but you barely see the diamond.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Fabulous new goodies ladies.  I tried on some pretty things at the VCA boutique at The Palazzo hotel in Las Vegas last Monday.  Now I just need to save my pennies so I can add to my collection.


----------



## avedashiva

Smoothoprter said:


> Fabulous new goodies ladies. I tried on some pretty things at the VCA boutique at The Palazzo hotel in Las Vegas last Monday. Now I just need to save my pennies so I can add to my collection.


 
Did you find the SA's at the Palazzo boutique helpful/friendly?


----------



## Smoothoprter

avedashiva said:


> Did you find the SA's at the Palazzo boutique helpful/friendly?


 
Yes.  Jimmy Vickery was the SA that sold me my 10 motif MOP alhambra last year, and just my luck he was there again last week when I was visiting.  He is always very helpful and friendly.


----------



## Smoothoprter

La Vanguardia said:


> I really love my YG Frivole ring and have been pondering about the matching small earrings for a while now. Well, to celebrate my coming birthday, I went to the boutique and came home with this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really very content with the ring and earrings set ... perfect also for everyday wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried on both the full flower and the single flower Frivole necklaces. The full flower one is really very pretty, but I think it's more dressy and looks best with clothes that show off the neck. As for the single flower one, I found the flower just too big on me since VCA only makes the YG version with the big flower.
> 
> But I really wanted to have an everyday YG necklace to go with the set. As I don't have a plain YG necklace and my heart wasn't set on the Frivole necklaces, I dropped by Cartier and got the YG Diamants Légers de Cartier necklace with one diamond.  The CC motif is so cool hanging from the lock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also asked the VCA SA if they had an online catalog (hoping she'd give me the login for the website Sammyjoe mentioned). But she said, they only have the normal VCA website and a PDF of the printed catalog you can download.


 
FABULOUS pieces La Van.  Happy Birthday.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Smoothoprter - *Thank you! Isn't it fun trying out pieces at VCA? I actually wanted to try out the 2 Butterfly between the fingers ring the last time I was at the boutique but they didn't have it. Now, they called me and said that even though they ordered it for the shop, Paris said they cannot deliver at the moment. Wow, I guess there's also A LOT of patience and waiting needed for certain pieces by VCA. I knew about the rarity of the pink opal and jadeite, but didn't realize other pieces were also rare.


----------



## kashmira

La Vanguardia said:


> Thank you! It's teeny-tiny ... I think only .20 and this is the large size lol! There's a smaller one but you barely see the diamond.


 
Thanks La Van! It didn't look that small on my screen but I guess that also the chain is much thinner than what it looks like to me. It's very pretty!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*kashmira -* The chain is very thin too. It's a very subtle and discreet necklace ... excellent also for layering! They have another one with 8 diamonds scattered all around the necklace. I also thought about it, but in the end, I decided to get the single diamond one as I wanted the Frivole earrings and ring to stand out.

Here's a pic of the earrings worn with the necklace.


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> *kashmira -* The chain is very thin too. It's a very subtle and discreet necklace ... excellent also for layering! They have another one with 8 diamonds scattered all around the necklace. I also thought about it, but in the end, I decided to get the single diamond one as I wanted the Frivole earrings and ring to stand out.
> 
> Here's a pic of the earrings worn with the necklace.




OH so pretty La Van!

I love your frivole earrings!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Anyone here have a modeling picture of them wearing the smaller vintage Alhambra clover earrings? The ones that you wear with pierced ears? I'm considering the turquoise ones and would love to see what (any colour) they look like on - thanks!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Thanks! The mini or the small earclips?


----------



## avedashiva

La Vanguardia said:


> *kashmira -* The chain is very thin too. It's a very subtle and discreet necklace ... excellent also for layering! They have another one with 8 diamonds scattered all around the necklace. I also thought about it, but in the end, I decided to get the single diamond one as I wanted the Frivole earrings and ring to stand out.
> 
> Here's a pic of the earrings worn with the necklace.


 

I always enjoy looking at your lovely photos!


----------



## kashmira

La Vanguardia said:


> *kashmira -* The chain is very thin too. It's a very subtle and discreet necklace ... excellent also for layering! They have another one with 8 diamonds scattered all around the necklace. I also thought about it, but in the end, I decided to get the single diamond one as I wanted the Frivole earrings and ring to stand out.
> 
> Here's a pic of the earrings worn with the necklace.


 
The necklace is perfect with your Frivole earrings!


----------



## Smoothoprter

La Vanguardia said:


> *Smoothoprter - *Thank you! Isn't it fun trying out pieces at VCA? I actually wanted to try out the 2 Butterfly between the fingers ring the last time I was at the boutique but they didn't have it. Now, they called me and said that even though they ordered it for the shop, Paris said they cannot deliver at the moment. Wow, I guess there's also A LOT of patience and waiting needed for certain pieces by VCA. I knew about the rarity of the pink opal and jadeite, but didn't realize other pieces were also rare.


 
I didn't realize that either.  We don't have a VCA boutique here in San Diego (that I know of) so I only get to play with their beautiful items when I drive up to SCP or Las Vegas.


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> ^ Thanks! The mini or the small earclips?



Probably the mini... whichever you have I'd be interested in seeing on!


----------



## geminisparklers

LaVan, they look so pretty together! And yes, the Cartier is there quietly enhancing the looks of the Frivole!


----------



## Queenie

Really nice,* La Van*!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks everyone!!!



surfergirljen said:


> Probably the mini... whichever you have I'd be interested in seeing on!



Here's one of alo6 wearing exactly the turquoise mini studs.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ion-support-group-328176-10.html#post10781413


----------



## lemontart

*La Van*, the Cartier necklace looks very nice with the Frivole earrings!

I made a purchase couple days ago...it's not VCA but I wanted to share my joy with you all ! It's the Cartier Love ring


----------



## ayla

La Van - Loves your Cartier necklace !


----------



## bags to die for

Just in case anyone needs to know - Van Cleef Paris (Place Vendome) will mail/courier/post jewellery if you can't get to the store and you pay by bank transfer. You only need to send the net of VAT amount. The SA I dealt with swears that Paris is the cheapest place to buy VCA for a tourist; the VAT refund is 12%. They served me chocolate (how can I resist this store) and drinks!

The long Magic Alhambra MOP GHW necklace (she called it a sautoir? as compared to a collier) is Euro 12,500. In H terms, a couple of birkins!


----------



## surfergirljen

lemontart said:


> *La Van*, the Cartier necklace looks very nice with the Frivole earrings!
> 
> I made a purchase couple days ago...it's not VCA but I wanted to share my joy with you all ! It's the Cartier Love ring



Ooooh congrats lemontart! So pretty! Is that WG with diamonds? Gorgeous!!

Thank you La Van for the pics of the earrings! That's just what I needed to see. I just saw someone (another brunette) wearing turquoise earrings and they just popped on them... got me thinking! hee hee.

So bad ... I haven't even gotten my lucky butterfly yet and I'm already thinking of the next purchase! (it's taking SO LONG!)


----------



## lemontart

surfergirljen said:


> Ooooh congrats lemontart! So pretty! Is that WG with diamonds? Gorgeous!!
> 
> Thank you La Van for the pics of the earrings! That's just what I needed to see. I just saw someone (another brunette) wearing turquoise earrings and they just popped on them... got me thinking! hee hee.
> 
> So bad ... I haven't even gotten my lucky butterfly yet and I'm already thinking of the next purchase! (it's taking SO LONG!)


 
Yeah..it's WG w/ diamond (just one) 

Have you been wearing your sweet butterfly necklace? How do you like it?


----------



## geminisparklers

lemontart : Congrats on that Love ring! I was thinking of getting the Charity Love bracelet but the cord just doesn't suit my dressing style...hmm...

bagstodiefor : Oh that's great news! I thought they usu don't discount the VAT when we do such purchases, ie. when we are not physically in the country? But come to think of it, when I ordered Vivienne Westwood's from UK, they didn't include the tax too. So tempting, I must get more info!


----------



## surfergirljen

lemontart said:


> Yeah..it's WG w/ diamond (just one)
> 
> Have you been wearing your sweet butterfly necklace? How do you like it?



I've been wearing mine but am still getting used to how teeny it is!  - I actually wore it sort of like Charlotte (Sex and the City) with my Elsa Peretti open heart small heart on the same chain the other night and that seemed fun! It's adorable... am considering every now and then re-selling it on ebay though b/c it might just be too small for me...


----------



## H-Less

Hi Ladies-
Question, I thought the vintage alhambra mini studs in YG only came in MOP and Onyx.  Hmmmm turquoise...  Also, can you do a special order?  In let's say TE?
Many congrats to *lemontart* on your gorgy ring I have a cousin (YG no diamond) and wear it quite a lot.  Wear it in good health.   
Thanks,
-H


----------



## H-Less

surfergirljen said:


> I've been wearing mine but am still getting used to how teeny it is! - I actually wore it sort of like Charlotte (Sex and the City) with my Elsa Peretti open heart small heart on the same chain the other night and that seemed fun! It's adorable... am considering every now and then re-selling it on ebay though b/c it might just be too small for me...


Share a pic of that combo.  I bet it is so lovely.  Have you worn it layered with your 10 or 20 motif yet?  I bet that would spectacular.  
-H.


----------



## surfergirljen

No not yet! I've only worn it once... am still not sure what to do about keeping it or not!


----------



## lemontart

surfergirljen said:


> I've been wearing mine but am still getting used to how teeny it is! - I actually wore it sort of like Charlotte (Sex and the City) with my Elsa Peretti open heart small heart on the same chain the other night and that seemed fun! It's adorable... am considering every now and then re-selling it on ebay though b/c it might just be too small for me...


 
If you are used to wearing larger pendants, the sweet collection will be definitely too small for you.  I think if you layered it with another pendant, like how Charlotte wore them, it will be cute and eye catching .


----------



## lemontart

H-Less said:


> Hi Ladies-
> Question, I thought the vintage alhambra mini studs in YG only came in MOP and Onyx. Hmmmm turquoise... Also, can you do a special order? In let's say TE?
> Many congrats to *lemontart* on your gorgy ring I have a cousin (YG no diamond) and wear it quite a lot. Wear it in good health.
> Thanks,
> -H


 
Thanks *H-Less*! I am hesitate to wear it often as I worried the ring will get scratches easily and so it won' look as shiny and nice..but well...I guess everyone will worry the same thing when you first got your jewelry and probably won't worry/care as much after the first few scratches!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*lemontart - *Congrats on your new Cartier ring. I also have its cousin ... mine is RG with a pink sapphire. I totally get what you're saying about the scratches, but you'll get used to it. I also sometimes use my ring as a scarf ring. I posted some pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ection-discussion-431759-23.html#post11164252

*surfergirl - *I think you need another Sweet necklace to layer with the one you have already.


----------



## lemontart

La Vanguardia said:


> *lemontart - *Congrats on your new Cartier ring. I also have its cousin ... mine is RG with a pink sapphire. I totally get what you're saying about the scratches, but you'll get used to it. I also sometimes use my ring as a scarf ring. I posted some pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ection-discussion-431759-23.html#post11164252[QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thanks *La Van*! When I went in to Cartier I was thinking to get the RG with a diamond, but they do not have it in the store, so I tried on the YG and WG and the WG just got me!
> 
> Yeah...I saw your posts in the Cartier thread, it's a good idea to use it as a scarf ring! I think your ring is the regular size (band thickness) and mine is the mini


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> *lemontart - *Congrats on your new Cartier ring. I also have its cousin ... mine is RG with a pink sapphire. I totally get what you're saying about the scratches, but you'll get used to it. I also sometimes use my ring as a scarf ring. I posted some pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ection-discussion-431759-23.html#post11164252
> 
> *surfergirl - *I think you need another Sweet necklace to layer with the one you have already.



haha! I'll definitely take that suggestion under advisement!   It's not a bad idea... hee hee...


----------



## Queenie

bags to die for said:


> Just in case anyone needs to know - Van Cleef Paris (Place Vendome) will mail/courier/post jewellery if you can't get to the store and you pay by bank transfer. You only need to send the net of VAT amount. The SA I dealt with swears that Paris is the cheapest place to buy VCA for a tourist; the VAT refund is 12%. They served me chocolate (how can I resist this store) and drinks!
> 
> The long Magic Alhambra MOP GHW necklace (she called it a sautoir? as compared to a collier) is Euro 12,500. In H terms, a couple of birkins!


*bags to die for*, thanks for the head-up! Do you know how VCA would ship the jewellery out?


----------



## surfergirljen

The US boutiques use Fedex... mine got to Canada from Florida in 2 days!


----------



## lemontart

geminisparklers said:


> lemontart : Congrats on that Love ring! I was thinking of getting the Charity Love bracelet but the cord just doesn't suit my dressing style...hmm...


 
*geminisparkles*, I was that closed of getting the 2009 Charity Love bracelet, I like the RG and the little diamond, it's so cute! But I already have the first generation, and I don't wear it often (only sometimes during summer time), so I just kept telling myself in my heart NOT to spend the money!


----------



## surfergirljen

not allowed


----------



## surfergirljen

it's officially listed!


----------



## geminisparklers

lemontart said:


> *geminisparkles*, I was that closed of getting the 2009 Charity Love bracelet, I like the RG and the little diamond, it's so cute! But I already have the first generation, and I don't wear it often (only sometimes during summer time), so I just kept telling myself in my heart NOT to spend the money!


 
lemontart, like what you said; this bracelet would hardly be worn by me too cos of the cord...YES, save the money for something else!


----------



## surfergirljen

^ Good call girls! IMHO I'd rather save for the bangle... although the charity ones are sooo cute and tempting! Lucky for me this year I don't love love rose gold on me or I'd be tempted too!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Bonjour everyone! I'm in Paris again and, of course, visited the VCA boutique ... this time the one at Rue de la Paix just literally next to the boutique at Place Vendome. I tried on the Socrate WG and 2 butterflies between the finger rings. They were so PREETY!!! I especially love the bling effect of the 2 butterflies and now I have something to dream of every night lol! I think this ring is my holy grail if ever. Ah, a girl can dream.

Anyway, I asked if they ship and they do. They weren't sure if the cost. I guess it will depend on the piece and insurance. You can pay by bank transfer and they will automatically deduct the VAT. But I guess since the full amount of the jewelry will be declared, you'd have to check with your local customs how much fees you will need to pay.


----------



## gemibebe

Though I'm new to the thread, I'm not new to the brand.  Have known about the brand for a quite long time, but still don't own any piece of it!  This thread and everyone's beautiful collection have definitely made me decide that I will have to have my first piece soon!!!

Just for all those who have ordered from abraod, given the high price, do you think it's worthwhile to pay the customs?  I've been talking to different boutiques and most of them are willing to ship internationally.  However, the thought of the import tax actually concerns me.  What's your view?  TIA!


----------



## surfergirljen

Gemibebe - what country are you in?


----------



## geminisparklers

LaVan, I envy you! How I wish I can fly to Paris anytime I want...but flying to Paris needs 13hrs!!!

Great to know you checked on the purchase and I must say even with local customs, it would still be cheaper than buying in my home country. This is opening up new doors for me


----------



## La Vanguardia

Does anyone own the Socrate WG between the finger ring? I'd like to know how it wears and if it's comfortable overtime or if the flowers get caught in clothes/stuff.


----------



## surfergirljen

^^ LOL - I think I'm going to "win" my $20 bet!! 

So jealous that you can just run over to Paris for the weekend too - must be so nice!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Lol! Hey, it's fun to dream!

Here's me in front of the VCA boutique at Place Vendome in Paris.


----------



## La Vanguardia

I also  this! But I've never seen it at the boutique. I'll have to try it next time ... mmm ...


----------



## j0s1e267

La Van, the 2-flower Frivole is very pretty!  It really pops when you put it on and this one with diamonds will bling!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Thanks! I adore the Frivole line. I have the YG 2-flower ring and get so many compliments each time I wear it. You have one also, right? 

I just called the boutique and they have the 2-flower WG with diamonds one on stock so I'm going to pass by this afternoon to try it on lol!


----------



## j0s1e267

Yes!  We are 2-flower Frivole YG ring twins!  I love my ring to bits and it is just so eyecatching!  Hee, keep us all posted on how it goes at the boutique!  If you can take pics, even better!!!

I have tried the Socrate ring you are eying but sadly it does nothing for me ... The Lotus 2-finger still calls out to me   I shall be patient ... it will be mine one day!


----------



## Sammyjoe

La Vanguardia said:


> ^ Lol! Hey, it's fun to dream!
> 
> Here's me in front of the VCA boutique at Place Vendome in Paris.


 
I love the scene, love your style - , love your birkin!! Thanks for posting pics La Van!!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*josie - *The 2 Lotus between the finger ring is gorgeous. I've only seen it in the catalog but it looks really special.

*Sammyjoe - *Thank you!

*Let's make a poll:* From these 3 between the finger rings, which one would you choose? Also, take in consideration the price.

*Socrate CHF 10,800 (ca. USD 10,000) - around 0.95 carats TW diamonds*






*Frivole CHF 17,000 (ca. USD 15,700) - around 1.5 carats TW diamonds*





*2 Butterflies CHF 21,000 (ca. USD 19,400) - around 1.3 carats TW diamonds and 1 carat TW yellow sapphires*


----------



## Sammyjoe

A t first glance I would pick - Frivole CHF 17,000 (ca. USD 15,700) 

Because it looks classic, more carat weight than the Socrate. I do really like the Socrate and if it looks better on your hand, it is surely a winner.

But if someone said choose 1 out of the three, I would go for the Frivole and would ask VCA for a sweetner or discount - taking into account that you are an excellent customer.

With regards to the butterfly, if you wardrobe has a larger summer/yellow / whimsy side, I would go with the butterfly which is stunning, but my least fav out of the three.


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ My favorite would also be the Frivole (from the pic as I haven't tried it yet). 

The Socrate is really pretty and dainty but I think the price is a bit expensive considering the carat weight. However, it's really a gorgeous everyday ring for all day to evening occasions. 

The 2 Butterflies ring does have a bling effect, it also matched well with my everyday bracelets. But considering that one butterfly is only yellow sapphire and not diamonds, I also find the price a bit high and I'm always thinking at the back of my head that I could get other more interesting VCA pieces for that price lol!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^I agree for yellow Saps which are no question beautiful, they are not diamonds and the price imo is a bit toppy.
I agree about the Socrate, it is a tad very pricey but it would go from day to night with ease. I also think the Frivole will perform the same role and I hope it is a comfortable piece, not too weighty and not too light 

VCA lovers, chip in with your favs!! (maybe u could do a poll thread, La Van) its a big and lovely decision to have 

Let us know how you get on!! Lucky lady!!


----------



## Ascella

Frivole would be my first choice as well. On the other hand I remember you already have it in YG, so the Socrate could be charming as a change.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Sammyjoe - *I think I'll just keep the poll here. Since it's mostly VCA fans looking at the thread, maybe they have experience with these rings either by trying them on or owning them.

*Ascella - *I do have the YG Frivole so I totally understand your suggestion on the Socrate as a change.

*Well, so I was at the boutique this afternoon and tried on the Frivole and Socrate between the finger rings. I decided not to bother with the papillon based on the fact that one butterfly is only yellow sapphire and I think the price then is a too expensive for that.

So, here are the pros and cons of both rings.*

*Frivole* 
*Pros*
- It's actually 2.07 carat TW of diamonds 
- Very blingy and my eyes popped when I tried it on
- Can be worn either in the middle or ring finger depending on my mood
- Perfect for evening occasions as the ring alone is definitely enough to sparkle
- If I want to build a collection, just the small matching earrings are enough to match with the ring
- Might be a better piece to own especially as I get older and might prefer bigger bling later
*Cons*
- I already have the Frivole YG between the finger ring and small YG earrings 
- My husband and I think I will look like a Christmas tree during the day as I always wear 2-3 bracelets, earrings and a necklace 
- I like wearing my jewelry and it will be a pity to save the Frivole ring just for evening/special occasions since I don't attend a lot of those events during the year
- The ring might actually look too flashy and big for me (strange even though I wear my YG Frivole ring and that one is fine)
- Looks more like one big ring than between the fingers

*Socrate*
*Pros*
- Very dainty and elegant
- Can be easily worn day to night with all my other jewelry
- Unique design and you can really see that it's between the fingers (which is what I really, really like)
- The matching collection of earrings and necklace will be great additions later on
- Depending how I want to build the Socrate collection, for more formal occasions there's a bigger earring and necklace set and for everyday there's also just a single flower stud earrings and necklace set
- The ring looks more "appropriate" and "proportional" on me
- Nice change of design to my YG Frivole set
- Looks like there's more craftsmanship involved molding the small flowers than the 2-flower Frivole ring
*Cons*
- Only 0.97 carats so a bit expensive for the price
- Too small, maybe?
- Will I tire of it later in case I prefer bigger bling or is this size also good?

So, here's the pic of both rings worn. Let me know what you think.


----------



## calisnoopy

^^ahhh both are gorgy--i actually liked the butterfly ring but DID feel the price is too high for one being yellow sapphires!!

i never thought i liked the socrates ring until i saw it on your fingers!

i love the frivole myself but if you want a more easy to wear day to day one i would go with the socrates...

its so hard to choose right?

maybe you can get one now and another later heehehe


----------



## Ascella

You know what, I have changed my mind, if I were in your shoes I would get Socrate, the flowers look so cute och romantic! But I do think you might like Frivole better when you get older.

Have you considered the lotus ring? Or maybe the butterfly ring from the Serti Mystérieux series? The rubies can be too colorful, but the VCA signature mystic setting is TDF.


----------



## vancleef fan

I love that  Frivole collection  .... I would vote for it although I think it's too blingy for day time but it is a nice ring that I'm sure you will enjoy for a very long time and between the above 3 it has the best price and bling effect !!
By the way, have you tried on the Lotus between the fingers ring ? It's a STUNNER
It's on my wish list


----------



## Sammyjoe

Ah La Van!!!!!! This is a toughie!! I do think the Socrates really really suits you, your hands can carry it off. Like Ascella I have also changed my mind (sorry) but the nature of the socrates is so lovely.


----------



## jayjay77

*La Van *-- I was going to vote for Frivole but the Socrate looks so pretty on you -- really suits you. Either way lovely!


----------



## Bethc

I'm no help, I love them all! 

I'm thinking the Socrate, but only if you think it will be good for you long term.  I also think the $$ is a little high for the .97carats.


----------



## La Vanguardia

It's really so tough as they're both gorgeous but so different in style. At first, I thought it would be easy since they're both flowers, but I was wrong lol! They also look so different from the picture and worn on the finger. Do you guys think the Socrate would also work as a nice special occasion piece? It's definitely less of a statement piece compared to the Frivole, but would it still be "enough"? 

*calisnoopy - *The Socrate looks really different on the finger ... it kind of blooms on your hand but if you're just holding it, it looks tiny. I also like that it transitions well from evening to night.

*Ascella, sammyjoe, jayjay - *Looking back at the picture wearing the 2 rings, my husband and I also think that the Socrate suits me better. It fits well with my hand size and is a more balanced look! I really like that it's really between the fingers.

*vancleef fan - *The Frivole definitely seems like the wiser choice considering the amount of bling for the price. It's also a statement piece. But if I wear it during the day, I think it's best if I don't wear any other jewelry, maybe just diamond ear studs. My DH would then always have to remove my Love bangle lol! It just kind of bothers me that I already have the YG Frivole set. Maybe it might be better to just complete that set with the multi-flower YG necklace instead of getting the diamond ring?

*Ascella, vancleef fan - *I've only seen the Lotus ring in the catalog. It's out of my price range so that will be something to dream about later lol! Perhaps long term I can think more of getting  the Lotus ring later on instead of the Frivole?

*Ascella - *That butterfly and invisible ruby setting is gorgeous!!!

*bethc - *The SA said long term the Frivole might be a better investment. But maybe by then I change my mind again lol!


----------



## Ascella

IMHO Socrate would be nice enough for special occasions, you can always match it with a really nice necklace.

Btw, have you seen this ring? Size-wise it can be something between the Frivole and the Socrate.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Well, I thought about the rings again and I think I'm somewhat bothered of having 2 Frivole rings even though the YG and WG diamond ones are different. DH even said it was silly, but in the end I have to decide which piece will make me more happy. He also said that knowing me, if I'll prefer more bling and a bigger ring in the future, I'll probably want another model than the Frivole (the Lotus, for instance). Also, who knows what other between the finger collection VCA will have later?

Mmm ... maybe the 2 Butterflies is back in contention again? But I'm just wondering that for its price, I can get both the Socrate ring and the YG multi-flower necklace to complete my YG Frivole set.

This is so difficult lol!  

*Ascella - *They didn't have the Lotus rings in stock. Pricewise, the Lotus collection costs a lot more than the other 3 rings. 

The 2-flower Lotus costs CHF 29,300 (ca. USD 27,100) while the Lotus that opens/closes costs CHF 26,500 (ca. USD 24,500). I think this collection is lovely (from the pics I've seen) but it's out of my current budget and is something more for me to dream of for the future lol!


----------



## evekitti

I tried this on in Paris, and it was gorgeous, but much daintier than the bigger lotus BTF ring. The price is higher because of the marquise on one flower.







Ascella, I LOVE the butterfly ring from the Serti Mystérieux series! In fact, I love all the BTF rings! La Vanguardia, what a happy dilemma you're in! Whichever ring you choose, it'll be gorgeous. You're making me ache for one too! Sigh....


----------



## La Vanguardia

*evekitti - *Ooh! Let's go and ache together about getting a between the finger ring lol!


----------



## lemontart

*La Van*, I think the Socrate looks pretty on you...well, the Frivole is pretty as well, but personally I like the Socrate more...especially you already had the YG Frivole ring, Socrate will be something different!


----------



## evekitti

La Vanguardia said:


> *evekitti - *Ooh! Let's go and ache together about getting a between the finger ring lol!



I wish I could! But I just bought a ring and I have other body parts to go decorate too. 

While both the Socrate and Frivole rings are beautiful, I prefer the Frivole ring. (I almost bought it!) I thought the Socrate ring would look too "young" for my wrinkly fingers when I grow older. But since you already have a YG Frivole ring, perhaps the butterfly? How about the other BTF rings like Plume and Noed?


----------



## Ascella

I guess that's the problem with only seeing things on picture, I didn't pay attention to the marquise stones .

*La Vanguardia*: Just like evekitti, I think whatever you choose will be beautiful.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Well, I have time to think about the rings. The boutique ordered the Frivole, Socrate and 2 Butterflies in the correct sizes so I can try them on again. It will take a couple of weeks so I can ponder and change my mind back and forth for a while lol!

My husband thinks the Frivole looks gaudy on me considering I wear also other jewelry. He thinks it's too big that it doesn't look elegant anymore, especially because I'm also small (only 4'10"). I told him if I choose the Frivole, I won't wear other jewelry pieces so he has to help me remove my Love bangle all the time. 

Funnily enough, I never asked him really for his opinion on jewelry before. But for the Frivole, I really want to know if it looks too much on me. I don't want to look like a "tiny blingy over-the-top / trying-too-hard nouveau riche type." I also showed him the picture of the Lotus ring and he actually prefers that one because the design is more unique. Maybe I should ask him to contribute to my budget as I'm paying for the ring myself lol!




lemontart said:


> *La Van*, I think the Socrate looks pretty on you...well, the Frivole is pretty as well, but personally I like the Socrate more...especially you already had the YG Frivole ring, Socrate will be something different!



The Socrate will be a nice change ... I'm just wondering if it's not too small lol!




evekitti said:


> I wish I could! But I just bought a ring and I have other body parts to go decorate too.
> 
> While both the Socrate and Frivole rings are beautiful, I prefer the Frivole ring. (I almost bought it!) I thought the Socrate ring would look too "young" for my wrinkly fingers when I grow older. But since you already have a YG Frivole ring, perhaps the butterfly? How about the other BTF rings like Plume and Noed?



Ooh, I love to decorate my other body parts too lol! I understand your point about the Socrate looking too "young" when we get older. But when I was at the VCA boutique in Paris, the store manager who's about late 40s to early 50s had on the Socrate ring and it didn't look young. She was also wearing other bracelets and they looked good all together.

I'm not a big fan of the Plume. I did see the Noued and it's also huge but didn't really sing to me.




Ascella said:


> I guess that's the problem with only seeing things on picture, I didn't pay attention to the marquise stones .
> 
> *La Vanguardia*: Just like evekitti, I think whatever you choose will be beautiful.



I do like the marquise stones on the Lotus ring. I think they give the ring a more unique look.


----------



## lemontart

La Vanguardia said:


> Well, I have time to think about the rings. The boutique ordered the Frivole, Socrate and 2 Butterflies in the correct sizes so I can try them on again. It will take a couple of weeks so I can ponder and change my mind back and forth for a while lol!
> 
> My husband thinks the Frivole looks gaudy on me considering I wear also other jewelry. He thinks it's too big that it doesn't look elegant anymore, especially because I'm also small (only 4'10"). I told him if I choose the Frivole, I won't wear other jewelry pieces so he has to help me remove my Love bangle all the time.
> 
> Funnily enough, I never asked him really for his opinion on jewelry before. But for the Frivole, I really want to know if it looks too much on me. I don't want to look like a "tiny blingy over-the-top / trying-too-hard nouveau riche type." I also showed him the picture of the Lotus ring and he actually prefers that one because the design is more unique. Maybe I should ask him to contribute to my budget as I'm paying for the ring myself lol!
> 
> 
> The Socrate will be a nice change ... I'm just wondering if it's not too small lol!


 
I don't think the Socrate is small at all, it's actually in a perfect size . I think the Socrate looks really elegant and the Frivole looks more sophisticated.


----------



## H-Less

*LaVan *what a lovely dilema.  Here's my 2-cents...I love all of your choices, but it depends on how you think you may wear it.  

If you want something that can be worn day/night with other pieces I say the socrates.  It is beautiful piece that you can continue to build on.  And it won't keep you from wearing other pieces with it.  

If the lotus is truly under consideration I say that b/c IMHO it is deeee-viiiine .  But it is quite a statement so again it depends on how you plan on wearing it.  

OMG I am so excited to hear what happens next.  I love when LaVan goes to Paris b/c something gorgy usually comes home with her and we get to share in her treasures....

Much luck,
H.


----------



## H-Less

La Vanguardia said:


> ^ Lol! Hey, it's fun to dream!
> 
> Here's me in front of the VCA boutique at Place Vendome in Paris.


 BTW...You look lovely!  I love you birken and the store front looks amazing.  We are planning a trip to Paris in the spring I already had a VCA stop on my list, but this pic sealed the deal.
Thanks for sharing!
-H


----------



## j0s1e267

*LaVan*, I echo what everyone has said re: the butterfly ring, the price is not worth it. 

The Socrate ring actually looks very pretty on you!  My SA has another suggestion to make it "blingier" i.e. to add a single Socrate flower ring and it fits just right between the two flowers so it looks more substantial.  

The Socrate ring just does not look good on me and to be honest, I am not too excited about the price either.  I would rather put my money towards the Lotus between the finger ring. 

The Frivole ring looks very big and blingy on you, I like!!!  But that's just me, I like BIG BLING so I will wear it regardless.

I think you should seriously consider the Lotus 2-finger Ring, after all it is what you want and if possible, I hope you can try the ring, it is really very unique and extremely pretty on.  Since you say your DH likes the pic of the ring, the more you should try it with him around, he may contribute towards the ring after all!!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

I love when La Van goes to Paris too!! We can all live vicariously through her purchases!! 

Okay first of all - La Van they are ALL gorgeous! But IMHO... I love the socrates. It's so elegant and dainty and I don't think will look too "young" when you're 50 +. I kind of think that more about the butterflies? I just paid for my butterfly pendant in turquoise today (!) but she's making me an extension chain for it so I don't get to pick it up until Wednesday (boo!) ... so I do love butterflies! But I am not sure I'd invest that much in one... but that's just me! 

The Frivole is GORGY - but yes, VERY blingy - I wouldn't really wear one during the day I don't think whereas I think I'd wear the socarates one anytime. Plus I just adore the socrates ... and since you already have a frivole ring I'd get something different! 

I saw some STUNNING pieces at my store today and took a pic with my iphone - will post on Wed after I pick up my butterfly!! (the "lucky" size)

I listed my sweet butterfly on ebay - but keep wavering on if I should take it off or not!! LOL... hard to part with any VCA!

La Van do you know how much the socrate pendant in diamonds is? Saw one today but couldn't bear to ask the SA how much it was!!! 

She showed me a bracelet though that was BREATHTAKING... it had a buttefly on one side (it was open like the rings) and what looked like a hibiscus on the other (I LOVE anything "Hawaii looking") and both were covered in diamonds. She just got it in and asked me how much I thought it was. I guessed $35K based on the prices you guys have been quoting for the rings... and she nodded and said it was $89,000 CND! (about $75,000 US)!! YIKES. She shook her head and said that's what most of her clients said too and she thought it was overpriced - it has about 5 ct of diamonds on it but still. It's SICK it's so pretty!! If it was $30K I might even have to save up for it so I'm kind of glad it's so ridiculously out of my price range!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

OH one other question - for those of you who are fans of the turquoise pieces... have you found that they greatly vary in colour from what you've seen? I have the bracelet and it's a lovely deep turquoise - really JUMPS out at you. But when I saw my butterfly that I had ordered today, it looked much... more subtle?  A softer turquoise. I'd heard that if you buy two alhambra motif pieces and want to link them up you have to bring yours in to really match the turquoises... but I think it might be too pale for me? Do you think she would mind ordering a different one in for me? (it's an Auth Dealer, not a VCA boutique).


----------



## j0s1e267

*surfergirljen*, yes, VCA's turquoise pieces do vary in shades, in fact, the SM asked me which shade I like so that he can check what he has in stock.  If you prefer a richer shade then you should ask for one, although there is no guarantee if they can find it since it can be pretty random and subject to different opinions ...   That's the reason why the SM told me to make sure I bring my bracelet to a store when the time comes for me to get the 10-motif necklace and not make the purchase via phone order.


----------



## H-Less

SGJ,
Yes I heard from my SA that the Turquoise does vary as they get it from several sources.  She offered to bring in several bracelets (when i was considering the 10 motif and bracelet) so I could choose the right match.  If you love the color of your bracelet and want to necklace to match ask...I have found most VCA SAs to be very accommodating.  
-H.


----------



## H-Less

I am so excited.  I heard from a SA today that the vintage alhambra mini earrings may be offered in tiger's eye in the fall; it isn't confirmed yet but she is pretty confident.  I am so happy.  I love the size they are perfect for me and extremely comfortable.  I would love to grow my little TE collection .
-H


----------



## surfergirljen

Damn it. Now I'm wondering if I should just skip the butterfly and get another bracelet and wear the two bracelets as a 10 motif. I feel badly b/c I special ordered the butterfly from France (had to order from Birks in Toronto) ... but I was trying to figure out why I wasn't flipping out over it and I really think that that is it. When I look at my bracelet I LOOOOVE IT. It's so rich! But this butterfly was kind of ... not so much. The softer turquoise. UGH. My SA is SO nice... it IS $3,200 though. I should get the one I'm in love with right? Colour is everything with the turquoise!! BOO. I've been waiting about 4 weeks for this too!!


----------



## vancleef fan

surfergirljen said:


> Damn it. Now I'm wondering if I should just skip the butterfly and get another bracelet and wear the two bracelets as a 10 motif. I feel badly b/c I special ordered the butterfly from France (had to order from Birks in Toronto) ... but I was trying to figure out why I wasn't flipping out over it and I really think that that is it. When I look at my bracelet I LOOOOVE IT. It's so rich! But this butterfly was kind of ... not so much. The softer turquoise. UGH. My SA is SO nice... it IS $3,200 though. I should get the one I'm in love with right? Colour is everything with the turquoise!! BOO. I've been waiting about 4 weeks for this too!!


 
Hi Surfergirljen, since you have second thoughts about the butterfly, Don't  get it and go for  the bracelet...You should really get what you are in love with...I hope the SA will be understanding !!
The turquoise is my favorite color, as you said, it's eye catching, I have the Rose de Noel earrings in turquoise and LOVE them...The color is stunning beyond words


----------



## vancleef fan

H-Less said:


> I am so excited. I heard from a SA today that the vintage alhambra mini earrings may be offered in tiger's eye in the fall; it isn't confirmed yet but she is pretty confident. I am so happy. I love the size they are perfect for me and extremely comfortable. I would love to grow my little TE collection .
> -H


 Great news !!


----------



## evekitti

La Vanguardia said:


> I also showed him the picture of the Lotus ring and he actually prefers that one because the design is more unique. Maybe I should ask him to contribute to my budget as I'm paying for the ring myself lol!



What a fabulous idea! Christmas is less than 6 months away!

Do you intend to wear the ring as an everyday piece or a cocktail ring? IMHO, the Frivole is better suited for dressier occasions while Socrate is a bit more casual.


----------



## j0s1e267

*surfergirljen*, I think you should get what you really love, I am sure your SA will be understanding.  good luck!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Well, another night has passed and I thought about the rings again. I think I would really prefer one that I can wear from day to night easily. The Socrate would really serve this purpose and be practical, but I'm just wondering if it won't be too small! Also, I have this hang-up that I want it to be at least 1 carat and not 0.97 lol! The Frivole is just too blingy for me during the day unless that's the only piece of jewelry I wear (maybe paired with earrings). But it's definitely the best value for the price though. 

The overpriced 2 Butterflies is up for consideration again. When I tried it on in Paris, I really fell in love with it. I remember posting in this thread a few pages back that it's even my holy grail VCA ring after trying it on lol! I love that it's really BTF and I guess the butterfly is more unique than flowers. I think I kind of shunned it aside recently because of the price. But my DH said when choosing between the 3 rings, I should not think of the price but rather which piece I really, really would love and like to have. It doesn't make sense to compromise for such a big ticket item and then regret it later. He also said that knowing me and if he would have to choose between the Socrate and the 2 Butterflies, he sees me more as a butterfly person based on my personality.

The Lotus looks really nice in the picture but it's really not up for consideration at this time. I don't want to bug my DH to give me funds for it. Besides, the stubborn part of me really wants to get the ring for myself using my own funds ... makes me feel more independent. I feel like Samantha Jones in the SATC movie when she wants to get the ring for herself, and when Smith bought her the ring, she thought that now everytime she sees it, she'll think of him and not of herself! Hope I make sense lol!



lemontart said:


> I don't think the Socrate is small at all, it's actually in a perfect size . I think the Socrate looks really elegant and the Frivole looks more sophisticated.



The Socrate is really very pretty and dainty. DH says it looks cute on me. But I wonder if I want to look cute or "wow" lol!



H-Less said:


> *LaVan *what a lovely dilema.  Here's my 2-cents...I love all of your choices, but it depends on how you think you may wear it.
> 
> If you want something that can be worn day/night with other pieces I say the socrates.  It is beautiful piece that you can continue to build on.  And it won't keep you from wearing other pieces with it.



The Socrate does really serve the purpose of being worn from day to night and I can build on it. I checked the multi-flower Socrate earrings but they're quite pricey too ... CHF 16,400 ouch! (ca. USD 15,100). I think then I'd prefer to have a bigger ring that can be worn from day to night?

You definitely need to stop by VCA next time you're in Paris. It's fun to try on the pieces and I find the SAs very friendly and not pushy.



j0s1e267 said:


> *LaVan*, I echo what everyone has said re: the butterfly ring, the price is not worth it.
> 
> The Socrate ring just does not look good on me and to be honest, I am not too excited about the price either.
> 
> The Frivole ring looks very big and blingy on you, I like!!!  But that's just me, I like BIG BLING so I will wear it regardless.
> 
> I think you should seriously consider the Lotus 2-finger Ring, after all it is what you want and if possible, I hope you can try the ring, it is really very unique and extremely pretty on.  Since you say your DH likes the pic of the ring, the more you should try it with him around, he may contribute towards the ring after all!!!!



Yeah, I think both the Socrate and 2 Butterflies rings are pricey for what they are. I looked at my pic again and the Frivole is definitely more of an evening piece and will look better just on its own. I think I won't feel comfortable wearing it with all my other everyday jewelry as I don't want to look like a Christmas tree lol!

As I haven't tried on the Lotus, I don't know how it will look on me. It's also out of my budget so I will just have to dream of that one. It's also again more of a statement piece that will look better on its own than worn with so many other jewelry pieces.



evekitti said:


> What a fabulous idea! Christmas is less than 6 months away!



Well, unfortunately, I already have an early Christmas gift from DH lol!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Surfergieljen - *Here are my 2 cents.



surfergirljen said:


> I listed my sweet butterfly on ebay - but keep wavering on if I should take it off or not!! LOL... hard to part with any VCA!
> 
> La Van do you know how much the socrate pendant in diamonds is? Saw one today but couldn't bear to ask the SA how much it was!!!



If your Sweet Butterfly sells, that means it's not meant for you. If it doesn't sell, it's a sign that it's a keeper lol! Regardless, good luck. 

I think the Socrate pendant with the multi-flower diamonds cost CHF 11,900 (ca. USD 11,000).



surfergirljen said:


> OH one other question - for those of you who are fans of the turquoise pieces... have you found that they greatly vary in colour from what you've seen? I have the bracelet and it's a lovely deep turquoise - really JUMPS out at you. But when I saw my butterfly that I had ordered today, it looked much... more subtle?  A softer turquoise. I'd heard that if you buy two alhambra motif pieces and want to link them up you have to bring yours in to really match the turquoises... but I think it might be too pale for me? Do you think she would mind ordering a different one in for me? (it's an Auth Dealer, not a VCA boutique).



I don't have turquoise pieces but I've seen them vary in shade. You definitely need to bring in your other turquoise jewelry if you want the colors to match each other.



surfergirljen said:


> Damn it. Now I'm wondering if I should just skip the butterfly and get another bracelet and wear the two bracelets as a 10 motif. I feel badly b/c I special ordered the butterfly from France (had to order from Birks in Toronto) ... but I was trying to figure out why I wasn't flipping out over it and I really think that that is it. When I look at my bracelet I LOOOOVE IT. It's so rich! But this butterfly was kind of ... not so much. The softer turquoise. UGH. My SA is SO nice... it IS $3,200 though. I should get the one I'm in love with right? Colour is everything with the turquoise!! BOO. I've been waiting about 4 weeks for this too!!



Definitely get the one you're in love with. I'm sure your SA will understand if you explain the situation. I also prefer the richer colored turquoise to the softer one. If you've already waited 4 weeks, you can wait a little bit longer for the one you really, really love!


----------



## La Vanguardia

H-Less said:


> I am so excited.  I heard from a SA today that the vintage alhambra mini earrings may be offered in tiger's eye in the fall; it isn't confirmed yet but she is pretty confident.  I am so happy.  I love the size they are perfect for me and extremely comfortable.  I would love to grow my little TE collection .
> -H



Hey, that's so cool! You can then build on your collection as TE suits you really well.


----------



## evekitti

La Van, sounds like you've sort of decided on the butterfly! I can't wait to see your reveal! 

I totally agree with your husband about not compromising. If you've already decided you're going to make a significant purchase at VCA, and have the funds to do so, you should be buying the one you really really like. Settling for second choice will only make you continue to itch for the first one! 

As for whether the price is worth it, honestly I think none are worth the prices you compare to non-branded diamond jewellery. But who cares, the fabulous, inimitable designs from VCA more than makes up for it! So 0.97 or 1 carat isn't make much of a difference, especially since you're talking about pavé or tiny diamonds, unlike big rocks.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Stupid question: Are all VCA pieces hand made or just the exceptional pieces/haute joallerie/invisible setting? 

*evekitti - * You're totally right about the carat weight since they're just pave settings. It's a pity they didn't have the 2 Butterflies at the boutique here when I tried on both the Frivole and Socrate. It would have been nice to take a picture of it so I can decide better. I should have taken a pic while trying it on in Paris lol!

Anyway, I'll just have to wait a couple more weeks when all 3 pieces in their correct sizes are in the boutique. This way, it'll be easier to compare and see which one I'm totally in love with! From what I reckon checking out the designs in the boutiques, the 2 Butterflies seem to be the most difficult to get.

I guess there's no point justifying the price for the carat weight just like when buying H bags lol! The design, what we love,  and how we feel make all the difference on what we think for us is worth it or not.


----------



## evekitti

La Van, quick question: If you didn't have any budget constraints, which ring would you get out of all the BTF rings?


----------



## evekitti

La Vanguardia said:


> Stupid question: Are all VCA pieces hand made or just the exceptional pieces/haute joallerie/invisible setting?



I always assumed only haute joaillerie is crafted by hand, be it VCA or another joaillier. It's how they make their jewellery more affordable, non? I'll be interested to find out too.


----------



## La Vanguardia

evekitti said:


> La Van, quick question: If you didn't have any budget constraints, which ring would you get out of all the BTF rings?



Good question. Just based on looks, Ascella posted this one and isn't it fabulous with the butterfly and invisible setting. The rubies can be another gemstone though or all diamonds lol!







I also really like the Envol butterfly ring or the Lotus that opens and closes. But as I haven't tried any of these, I don't know how they'll look on my finger. I've heard the Lotus can be tricky as it fits one finger but not necessarily the other where it glides through.

In reality, if I want one that's truly BTF and can be worn everyday from casual to formal occasions, I'm still stuck between Socrate or 2 Butterflies.

Here are pics from *star3777's bag showcase thread.* She's wearing the 2 Butterflies and the Socrate.


----------



## thimp

La Van, I think both the Socrate and the Frivole look lovely on you, in different ways! The Socrate allows you to wear other jewelry and not look like a Christmas tree, whereas the Frivole is very much a statement piece!

You mentioned that you wear yellow gold, so perhaps the butterfly ring with the yellow sapphires would be a nice compliment to your ensemble. 

Personally, I would choose the Frivole ring for myself. Maybe because I'm older and therefore prefer blingy, statement pieces! I wear very few pieces, and the Frivole would be a nice balance to my engagement ring.


----------



## thimp

star's cosmos ring is my holy grail!!! TDF!!!


----------



## evekitti

Thanks to all these photos, I'm starting to yearn for a BTF ring all over again!


----------



## La Vanguardia

evekitti said:


> Thanks to all these photos, I'm starting to yearn for a BTF ring all over again!





thimp said:


> star's cosmos ring is my holy grail!!! TDF!!!



Star3777 has so many VCA pieces! I love looking at her thread just to adore the VCA jewelry. I think she also has the Cosmos necklace that she wears a lot.


----------



## H-Less

La Vanguardia said:


> Hey, that's so cool! You can then build on your collection as TE suits you really well.


 
Thanks *LaVan* .

Now that you reminded all of us about your butterfly post I think you should go for it...It sounds like, from all of your respones, about the socrates ring that it doesn't make you giddy.  And girl, at those prices you should be over the moon.  You once provided me the same wonderful advice.  Once the rings come into the boutique and you can try them on in the correct size & really listen to your heart.  Jewelry is one of those things that can quicken the heart rate when it is a love-match !
Best of luck!  And keep of posted.
-H


----------



## La Vanguardia

thimp said:


> La Van, I think both the Socrate and the Frivole look lovely on you, in different ways! The Socrate allows you to wear other jewelry and not look like a Christmas tree, whereas the Frivole is very much a statement piece!
> 
> You mentioned that you wear yellow gold, so perhaps the butterfly ring with the yellow sapphires would be a nice compliment to your ensemble.



I do wear a lot of yellow and rose gold. I actually only have very, very few WG/platinum pieces. The 2 Butterflies ring will definitely complement my jewelry collection as I can use it with WG, YG and even RG.


----------



## H-Less

surfergirljen said:


> Damn it. Now I'm wondering if I should just skip the butterfly and get another bracelet and wear the two bracelets as a 10 motif. I feel badly b/c I special ordered the butterfly from France (had to order from Birks in Toronto) ... but I was trying to figure out why I wasn't flipping out over it and I really think that that is it. When I look at my bracelet I LOOOOVE IT. It's so rich! But this butterfly was kind of ... not so much. The softer turquoise. UGH. My SA is SO nice... it IS $3,200 though. I should get the one I'm in love with right? Colour is everything with the turquoise!! BOO. I've been waiting about 4 weeks for this too!!


 
Follow your heart...As long as she gets a sale I am sure she will be fine...
-H.


----------



## H-Less

vancleef fan said:


> Great news !!


 
*Thanks VCF!*

I appreciate your excitement.  That's why I love TPfers so much you really get it.

H.


----------



## evekitti

La Vanguardia said:


> Star3777 has so many VCA pieces! I love looking at her thread just to adore the VCA jewelry. I think she also has the Cosmos necklace that she wears a lot.



Where can I find her thread? I want to oogle too.


----------



## La Vanguardia

evekitti said:


> Where can I find her thread? I want to oogle too.



Here's the link to her thread. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/star3777-collection-1281.html


----------



## Sammyjoe

Great advice from La Van - to surfergirl about the sweet, if it sells, good, if not its a lovely piece to keep in your selection.

La Van, La Van, La Van!!! Ooh I wish I was in your shoes!!!! You know all 3 rings are stunning, I auto discounted the butterfly due to the price and the fact that it maybe to fit into your wardrobe, you dont see that being a problem. Your DH is right, get the ring you love, time is on your side so you can afford to take your time, loved the shots of your hand with each ring on, maybe do that again with all three, so you can look at it like you did with the other 2. Ahhhhh what a decision and a lovely decision to have!!!!

Thanks for bringing up Star!!!!! Her VCA is TDF as is her bag collection!!! I am sure she has the silver CDC!!!She is a lovely lady also!!!!

Its great about the possible TE earrings later H-less!!!

I must be the only one without any VCA yet, I am aiming on changing that soon!!


----------



## leem

I love tpf.  I literally just saw a picture of Sandra Lee (food network) and loved her necklace and started looking around, and the first post I see here--VC&A!!  I have a question that may be blasphamous, though--did anyone here start out with an imitation before getting the real thing?  I have two small children who are forever pulling on any jewelry I wear and these look so delicate.  I thought I might try to find a nice imitation until they are older.


----------



## Greenstar

La Vanguardia said:


> *Sammyjoe - *I think I'll just keep the poll here. Since it's mostly VCA fans looking at the thread, maybe they have experience with these rings either by trying them on or owning them.
> 
> *Ascella - *I do have the YG Frivole so I totally understand your suggestion on the Socrate as a change.
> 
> *Well, so I was at the boutique this afternoon and tried on the Frivole and Socrate between the finger rings. I decided not to bother with the papillon based on the fact that one butterfly is only yellow sapphire and I think the price then is a too expensive for that.*
> 
> *So, here are the pros and cons of both rings.*
> 
> *Frivole*
> *Pros*
> - It's actually 2.07 carat TW of diamonds
> - Very blingy and my eyes popped when I tried it on
> - Can be worn either in the middle or ring finger depending on my mood
> - Perfect for evening occasions as the ring alone is definitely enough to sparkle
> - If I want to build a collection, just the small matching earrings are enough to match with the ring
> - Might be a better piece to own especially as I get older and might prefer bigger bling later
> *Cons*
> - I already have the Frivole YG between the finger ring and small YG earrings
> - My husband and I think I will look like a Christmas tree during the day as I always wear 2-3 bracelets, earrings and a necklace
> - I like wearing my jewelry and it will be a pity to save the Frivole ring just for evening/special occasions since I don't attend a lot of those events during the year
> - The ring might actually look too flashy and big for me (strange even though I wear my YG Frivole ring and that one is fine)
> - Looks more like one big ring than between the fingers
> 
> *Socrate*
> *Pros*
> - Very dainty and elegant
> - Can be easily worn day to night with all my other jewelry
> - Unique design and you can really see that it's between the fingers (which is what I really, really like)
> - The matching collection of earrings and necklace will be great additions later on
> - Depending how I want to build the Socrate collection, for more formal occasions there's a bigger earring and necklace set and for everyday there's also just a single flower stud earrings and necklace set
> - The ring looks more "appropriate" and "proportional" on me
> - Nice change of design to my YG Frivole set
> - Looks like there's more craftsmanship involved molding the small flowers than the 2-flower Frivole ring
> *Cons*
> - Only 0.97 carats so a bit expensive for the price
> - Too small, maybe?
> - Will I tire of it later in case I prefer bigger bling or is this size also good?
> 
> So, here's the pic of both rings worn. Let me know what you think.


 
I love the ring on your left hand it is stunning-GO FOR IT!
God I wish I could!!!


----------



## Ascella

La Vanguardia said:


> Here's the link to her thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/star3777-collection-1281.html


Runs over to see her collection, thanks for the link!

If you are wearing lots of jewelries in gold, then the butterflies would indeed look very nice!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Well La Van you do own a lovely selection of yellow and rose gold jewellery......


----------



## La Vanguardia

H-Less said:


> Thanks *LaVan* .
> 
> Now that you reminded all of us about your butterfly post I think you should go for it...It sounds like, from all of your respones, about the socrates ring that it doesn't make you giddy.  And girl, at those prices you should be over the moon.  You once provided me the same wonderful advice.  Once the rings come into the boutique and you can try them on in the correct size & really listen to your heart.  Jewelry is one of those things that can quicken the heart rate when it is a love-match !
> Best of luck!  And keep of posted.
> -H



It's funny how the world goes around. I gave you the same advice that I'm asking for right now lol!!! The Socrate is really lovely, I just have to see it again next to the 2 Butterflies to make a decision.



Sammyjoe said:


> La Van, La Van, La Van!!! Ooh I wish I was in your shoes!!!! You know all 3 rings are stunning, I auto discounted the butterfly due to the price and the fact that it maybe to fit into your wardrobe, you dont see that being a problem. Your DH is right, get the ring you love, time is on your side so you can afford to take your time, loved the shots of your hand with each ring on, maybe do that again with all three, so you can look at it like you did with the other 2. Ahhhhh what a decision and a lovely decision to have!!!!
> 
> Thanks for bringing up Star!!!!! Her VCA is TDF as is her bag collection!!! I am sure she has the silver CDC!!!She is a lovely lady also!!!!



My DH asked me again what I decided on. I showed him star3777's 2 Butterflies pictures and he said that I'm just justifying the ring lol! I also told him that star was also wearing other jewelry and the 2 Butterflies didn't look too much. He agreed! Gosh, he's been hearing about my dilemma for a couple of days now ... ah, he's such a lovely and patient man!

I think star3777 has the full silver CDC. I think she posted it in one of her H in Action pics.



Greenstar said:


> I love the ring on your left hand it is stunning-GO FOR IT!
> God I wish I could!!!



Lol! The 2 Butterflies is back in contention again so I'll wait until all 3 rings are in the boutique to try them on once more.



Ascella said:


> If you are wearing lots of jewelries in gold, then the butterflies would indeed look very nice!



Yeap, I do wear a lot of YG and RG.



Sammyjoe said:


> Well La Van you do own a lovely selection of yellow and rose gold jewellery......



Thank you!


----------



## j0s1e267

*LaVan*, your DH is right, go for the ring you really love, you will appreciate it in years to come.  Especially since you have tried the Butterflies ring and love it, it definitely says something!  Furthermore, since you haven't had a chance to try the Lotus 2-finger ring or Butterfly Envol ring, and since they are not within your budget now, it wouldn't make sense to put them under consideration.

I am sure you will make an excellent selection, I can't wait to see what you decide.  Have fun!


----------



## La Vanguardia

leem said:


> I love tpf.  I literally just saw a picture of Sandra Lee (food network) and loved her necklace and started looking around, and the first post I see here--VC&A!!  I have a question that may be blasphamous, though--did anyone here start out with an imitation before getting the real thing?  I have two small children who are forever pulling on any jewelry I wear and these look so delicate.  I thought I might try to find a nice imitation until they are older.



My honest opinion ... I don't see the point of wearing imitation jewelry. I think either you get the branded one if you like the design or get a non-branded one that you truly love. You can even have a piece custom made that's slightly "inspired" but not exactly the same one. Plus, it's a waste of money getting an imitation one and then getting the real deal later.

If you have small children at the moment and you don't want them pulling on VCA jewelry, then just wait until they're older.


----------



## La Vanguardia

j0s1e267 said:


> *LaVan*, your DH is right, go for the ring you really love, you will appreciate it in years to come.  Especially since you have tried the Butterflies ring and love it, it definitely says something!  Furthermore, since you haven't had a chance to try the Lotus 2-finger ring or Butterfly Envol ring, and since they are not within your budget now, it wouldn't make sense to put them under consideration.
> 
> I am sure you will make an excellent selection, I can't wait to see what you decide.  Have fun!



DH is making fun of me by saying that this is like a group effort with all the opinions and feedbacks from everybody else lol!

Your correct that it doesn't make sense to put the Lotus under consideration at this point in time. I don't want to be swayed away from the 3 rings under consideration (and take the fun away from it) with the Lotus one if it's not within my current budget lol!


----------



## j0s1e267

*LaVan*, hee, it is indeed a group effort!  Besides DH's opinions, it is always great to get more opinions to get a better perspective 

So pardon me, I am just biased towards the Lotus ring since I have tried it many times in person and I know it is the ring I want to get in the future   A girl can always dream yeah? 

Once again, both the Socrate and Frivole rings looks great on you, I can't wait for you to try the Butterfly ring in your size.  Pick the one that makes your heart sing and can't stop looking at your hands.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*j0s1e267 - *Oh, totally, a girl can always dream!!! I like dreaming myself lol! If they have the Lotus ring when I go to the boutique I will still try it on just for the heck of it. Hey, it doesn't hurt, as long as I know what's within my means.


----------



## j0s1e267

*LaVan*, oh yeah baby!  Definitely try the ring, it can go either way! Above all, I always ay that trying is free!!!  But, it also leads to more temptations!!!

Just check out my avastar   I tried it on for fun and now I am smittened!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

H-Less said:


> Follow your heart...As long as she gets a sale I am sure she will be fine...
> -H.



Thanks everyone for your responses! 

Okay now I'm not sure what to do now that I've opened the door on the bracelet thing... should I get:

The Lucky Butterfly pendant ($3200 CND) (presuming I can get it in a nice rich bright turquoise to match my existing bracelet here) (maybe it would be nice to have a pendant to rotate in?)

OR...

Should I get a SECOND turquoise/WG bracelet ($4200 CND) and wear the two linked to make a 10 motif necklace? 

OR OR OR...

Should I be really patient and save up and get the 10 motif turquoise necklace ($7800) and then I can wear it in combo with my bracelet? 

Sigh. I have a 10 motif YG/MOP and a 20 motif WG/MOP already. I was thinking of a) not spending much but b) getting a pendant of some kind in turquoise b/c I LOVE the turquoise and don't have a pendant yet. 

Am so confused now! LOL... here are some pics because pics are always fun!

This is my turquoise bracelet that I already own (I got a BRIGHT one!!) and am IN LOVE with!!







Here is I think that lovely Star girl's 10 motif necklace on (I hope she doesn't mind us sharing her gorgeous pics!):






Here's the Lucky Butterfly necklace (which I do love if it's bright!):






... Beautiful Cameron Diaz wearing a 10 motif layered with others:






... and me in my 10 motif (someone had asked me for a modeling pic on PM - here you go!):






Thoughts?   Is the lucky pendant really worth $3200 (almost half of the 10 motif)? 

Does the 10 motif suit my neck do you think? (that's with a 4 inch extender... I ordered a 3 inch one on Sunday to go with whichever one I choose so if I go with the bracelet, that's what it'll look like). 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## surfergirljen

j0s1e267 said:


> *LaVan*, hee, it is indeed a group effort!  Besides DH's opinions, it is always great to get more opinions to get a better perspective
> 
> So pardon me, I am just biased towards the Lotus ring since I have tried it many times in person and I know it is the ring I want to get in the future   A girl can always dream yeah?
> 
> Once again, both the Socrate and Frivole rings looks great on you, I can't wait for you to try the Butterfly ring in your size.  Pick the one that makes your heart sing and can't stop looking at your hands.




Haha seriously what would we all do without this board for feedback?  I love it!! 

La Van... whichever one makes your heart flutter... I TEND to think once you're spending 15K, spend 20 and get the one you really really want! LOL. I still vote Socrates ... but now that I've seen the butterfly one on that other girl I have to say it's GORGEOUS and not at all "too young" for any age - it's STUNNING. So maybe I vote for that! It feels like you're leaning away from the socrates anyway?


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> My honest opinion ... I don't see the point of wearing imitation jewelry. I think either you get the branded one if you like the design or get a non-branded one that you truly love. You can even have a piece custom made that's slightly "inspired" but not exactly the same one. Plus, it's a waste of money getting an imitation one and then getting the real deal later.
> 
> If you have small children at the moment and you don't want them pulling on VCA jewelry, then just wait until they're older.



Honestly ... when I started looking at this collection and saw the prices I gagged and looked EVERYWHERE for an imitation... but a) nothing came close to as pretty as these, and b) I just kind of fell in love with how beautifully made the real ones are! and c) they are actually quite strong (the alhambra ones anyway) - the chains are well made and pretty tough I think. I have two toddlers too and I guess I wouldn't wear mine daily... but I think they'd survive a good yank or two! They're worth the money IMHO!! 

I tend to agree with the post above - I am all for non-fine jewelry and don't think you NEED to spend a lot to look gorgeous! BUT ... if I am going to buy a certain branded look (like the Return to Tiffany's or the alhambra VCA), I'd rather buy the real thing or not buy it at all. I just don't like trying to look like you're wearing the real thing when you're not, you know? You can get beautiful station necklaces in silver from all kinds of places that have the same effect but don't look like they are "fake VCA", KWIM?


----------



## Ascella

*surfergirljen*: I think you should save up for the 10 motifs turquoise necklace, the combination with the bracelet looks amazing. And as you said, the Lucky pendant is very expensive for what you actually get.


----------



## Ascella

j0s1e267 said:


> *LaVan*, oh yeah baby!  Definitely try the ring, it can go either way! Above all, I always ay that trying is free!!!  But, it also leads to more temptations!!!
> 
> Just check out my avastar   I tried it on for fun and now I am smittened!!!


It's really dangerous to try out things in leisure, too often they get on my wish list .


----------



## surfergirljen

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=ADME:B:SS:US:1123&salenotsupported

Okay I know there's an "authenticate this" thread but thought most of the VCA experts probably hang here... can anyone offer their thoughts on these earrings? They look like the real deal to me - SO pretty!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Ascella said:


> *surfergirljen*: I think you should save up for the 10 motifs turquoise necklace, the combination with the bracelet looks amazing. And as you said, the Lucky pendant is very expensive for what you actually get.



I'm kind of thinking that too now!! 

I might have dug myself in here a bit with them... I already paid for the necklace. Hmmm. And for a special order 3 inch chain. I'm SURE I can get out of it especially if I put down a down payment say on the 10 motif... eeeesh!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*surfergirljen - *Like what Ascella said, I think you should hold out for the 10-motif turquoise necklace. That will definitely be a stunning piece to wear together with your 5-motif turquoise bracelet. 

Explain your situation to your SA and since the 10-motif is a higher value, I'm sure the boutique will be accommodating with your request.

Thanks for posting pics of your necklace and bracelet too. They're lovely and the color on your turquoise bracelet is really rich. I also think the 10-motif necklace suits your neck with or without the extension chain. I prefer without, but that's me. It depends how comfortable you are about the closeness of the necklace around your neck.


----------



## H-Less

SGJ-
#3...#3.  I choose #3! 
But that's just me.  Having the 10 motif and bracelet makes it so versatile I wear mine all the time! 

-H


----------



## lemontart

*sufergirljen*, thanks for sharing the modeling pics! I like how you added the 4 inches extension on the 10-motif. It looks perfectly on you! Personally I like it more w/ extension. In regard to what to get next, I will either get the Lucky Turquoise butterfly or save up for the 10-motif turquiose.  The butterfly will be my first choice because it will be something different from your clover collection. But I have to say it will be so cool to get the 10-motif turquoise w/ extension .  I know that's a tough call!


----------



## surfergirljen

If I get the 10 motif one day, I could wear it with my 5 motif for a 15 motif one... I do love that look too! 

Sh*t. It's way more than I was aiming to spend here. (if you guys recall, this whole deal started with a sweet butterfly - how the hell did I get from a sweet one for $1200 to a 10 motif turquoise?!!!) 

THIS LINE IS WAY TOO ADDICTIVE. 

I don't think I should spend more than the butterfly right now. Damn it because I want to!!! I really do! Haha. But seriously I almost never get time to wear my 10 and 20 motifs so far...


----------



## evekitti

La Vanguardia said:


> Here's the link to her thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/star3777-collection-1281.html



Thank you!


----------



## evekitti

La Vanguardia said:


> DH is making fun of me by saying that this is like a group effort with all the opinions and feedbacks from everybody else lol!
> 
> Your correct that it doesn't make sense to put the Lotus under consideration at this point in time. I don't want to be swayed away from the 3 rings under consideration (and take the fun away from it) with the Lotus one if it's not within my current budget lol!



The 2 finger Lotus is probably the most stunning BTF ring I've tried on (they didn't have the Pivoine nor the 2 diamond and ruby butterflies at the boutique) BUT it is a big ring. Even bigger and blingier than Frivole, definitely not an everyday ring. I didn't feel comfortable wearing it on two fingers though wearing it on one finger was stunning enough. If you do try it on at the boutique, please take photos!


----------



## H-Less

surfergirljen said:


> If I get the 10 motif one day, I could wear it with my 5 motif for a 15 motif one... I do love that look too!
> 
> Sh*t. It's way more than I was aiming to spend here. (if you guys recall, this whole deal started with a sweet butterfly - how the hell did I get from a sweet one for $1200 to a 10 motif turquoise?!!!)
> 
> THIS LINE IS WAY TOO ADDICTIVE. b
> 
> I don't think I should spend more than the butterfly right now. Damn it because I want to!!! I really do! Haha. But seriously I almost never get time to wear my 10 and 20 motifs so far...


 
What?!?!
What do you mean you don't wear them...SGJ, wear your pieces!  Your pieces are so lovely.  Whatever you choose please promise to wear 
-H.

P.S.  Now my heart is aching for turquoise again...HMMM.  Maybe I should get the lucky butterfly pendant (hey does it come in yellow gold or only white?)  And then I can get mini alhambra turquoise earrings match.  OMG  how did that just happen?  I guess this is why the thread is the vca addict support group ...


----------



## surfergirljen

H-Less said:


> What?!?!
> What do you mean you don't wear them...SGJ, wear your pieces!  Your pieces are so lovely.  Whatever you choose please promise to wear
> -H.
> 
> P.S.  Now my heart is aching for turquoise again...HMMM.  Maybe I should get the lucky butterfly pendant (hey does it come in yellow gold or only white?)  And then I can get mini alhambra turquoise earrings match.  OMG  how did that just happen?  I guess this is why the thread is the vca addict support group ...



Haha - SEE?! ADDICTIVE!! LOL!

I'm dying to wear them!! Part of it is that my DH doesn't know about the gold 10 motif yet. Have to sneak that one into the rotation a little later.  

I don't know why! Well a couple of reasons but they're lame - I spend most of my time right now as a stay at home mom going to the park with my little ones and wearing sunscreen so I just don't really pull them out for that! LOL. I just haven't been going out anywhere special that much and for some reason I feel like the 20 motif should be dressy? But I BOUGHT it b/c I loved seeing Reese Witherspoon and Cameron Diaz wear it with jeans etc. I'm still kind of "scared" to lose it I guess? Retarded I know - it IS insured.  I'm GOING to wear it. I think also... you might not know it from the way I've been shopping VCA lately, but I'm actually not a very flashy label girl. I LOVE dresses and buy $400 dresses like people buy chocolate bars... but I don't buy expensive bags (maybe own two coach bags... a couple Rebecca Minkoff's and ONE Mulberry Mabel that I got on ebay) with really recognizable labels - I guess I was raised with parents who did quite well but NEVER wore/drove expensive labels and I don't know, I feel very conspicuous when wearing something that everyone knows is expensive. As for jewelry I have nice wedding rings but not crazy big ones... a few Tiffany's silver pieces, a string of inherited pearls that are likely not that expensive and that's it! (probably much longer answer than you were looking for!) So I don't know, I have to get over my issues with the "bling" factor. I wore my 20 motif out and even though probably two people at the party actually knew what it was/what it was worth, I kind of felt spoiled wearing it! I have GOT to get over that. Help me get over that! (this website is good for that - haha - La Van puts me to shame with her bling! I want to have the confidence to wear mine as easily as she wears her blingy bling!!)  I'm SO glad you're wearing your TE 10 motif a lot! it's GORGEOUS and you should totally nab the ear studs. I looked at the turquoise mini ones and they are ADORABLE but I almost never wear earrings (too lazy and they itch me - I'm a bit allergic it seems!) so cannot justify my one pair being VCA! haha. 

I DO wear my turquoise bracelet quite a bit - which is what got me thinking about turquoise again! For some reason the turquoise seems more casual to me than the MOP. Weird? 

Anyway... LOL... still feeling confused about what to get! Maybe if I order the 10 motif in and a brighter butterfly by the time they arrive I'll have a clue!


----------



## lemontart

*surfergirljen*, you should definitely wear your VCA more often...my theory is, you wear it one time, it costs you $5K (for example), you wear it 100 times, it still costs you $5K, then why not wear it 100 times and make your $$ worth? haha...but I do agree that for the 10 or 20 motif necklace, it's hard to wear them often, I mean those are not something you can or you will wear everyday or in any occasions, that's why I like getting pendants, I feel like I can wear those very very often! Recently I have been alternating my sweet turquoise butterfly, sweet clover and vintage clover ! But well, I still hope one day I can get the 20-motif, I am still not ready (or willing, hee hee) to spend that much on one piece of jewelry yet


----------



## surfergirljen

H-Less said:


> What?!?!
> What do you mean you don't wear them...SGJ, wear your pieces!  Your pieces are so lovely.  Whatever you choose please promise to wear
> -H.
> 
> P.S.  Now my heart is aching for turquoise again...HMMM.  Maybe I should get the lucky butterfly pendant (hey does it come in yellow gold or only white?)  And then I can get mini alhambra turquoise earrings match.  OMG  how did that just happen?  I guess this is why the thread is the vca addict support group ...



Oh to answer your question! The Lucky butterfly only comes in Yellow Gold/MOP as far as I know (not WG)... I have seen it in other colours (with YG combo) as well... I'm pretty sure I did see a TE one once come to think of it! But not positive. I AM positive it comes in YG/MOP - saw it the other day! It's really really pretty - here's a pic of someone else modeling it I found:


----------



## surfergirljen

I would love to see pics of other people who have the lucky butterfly modeling it if anyone has one!!

Lemontart: Totally agree about the pendants - they are VERY wearable. And about your philosophy! I just have to get over the "people staring at me" thing. It's probably not even true - like I said, my friends mostly have no clue how much VCA is (or even what it is!)... I just am not one to try to bling it up too much.  I'm sure once i get used to wearing them they'll be on me all winter!! 

Hmmm. I do think I'd wear the butterfly a lot in the summer... and it is sooo pretty! 

H-Less you might like these too? (but they come in WG):


----------



## surfergirljen

Hey what do you all think of this length? This one is listed on ebay (I'm not going to buy it - it's crazy $$ but it's interesting because it's 15 motifs long. If I got a 10 motif this is what the necklace + bracelet would look like (but turquoise):


----------



## lemontart

surfergirljen said:


> I would love to see pics of other people who have the lucky butterfly modeling it if anyone has one!!
> 
> Lemontart: Totally agree about the pendants - they are VERY wearable. And about your philosophy! I just have to get over the "people staring at me" thing. It's probably not even true - like I said, my friends mostly have no clue how much VCA is (or even what it is!)... I just am not one to try to bling it up too much.  I'm sure once i get used to wearing them they'll be on me all winter!!
> 
> Hmmm. I do think I'd wear the butterfly a lot in the summer... and it is sooo pretty!
> 
> H-Less you might like these too? (but they come in WG):


 
Ahhhh...these earrings are beautiful! I wonder if they are heavy?

Same here, not many of my friends or people around me know VCA. The 10 or 20 motif necklaces are definitely more eye catching than the pendants! You just need to wear them more so you won't feel weird anymore


----------



## lemontart

surfergirljen said:


> Hey what do you all think of this length? This one is listed on ebay (I'm not going to buy it - it's crazy $$ but it's interesting because it's 15 motifs long. If I got a 10 motif this is what the necklace + bracelet would look like (but turquoise):


 
This is a good length too! For 10 or more motifs necklaces, I really think they look nicer in longer length, that's why I really like the 4 inches extension you have on your 10 motif WG MOP.


----------



## lemontart

This is the modeling pic of the Lucky Butterfly pendant in Turquoise by *j0s1e267, *I think it looks so pretty!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*surfergirljen - *You have got to start using your 10- and 20-motif pieces more often if you have the chance. They're too pretty to be sitting in your jewelry box! Of course, it also all depends on your comfort zone. As for me, I'm a firm believer of using what I have as much as possible. 

If you wear your turquoise bracelet often, maybe it's a sign that you will also use the 10-motif turquoise necklace more when you get the chance to get it. The MOP does look dressier but it also works perfectly with jeans. 

*H Less - *I've only seen the Lucky turquoise butterfly in WG.  Definitely try it on to see if you like it.


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> *surfergirljen - *You have got to start using your 10- and 20-motif pieces more often if you have the chance. They're too pretty to be sitting in your jewelry box! Of course, it also all depends on your comfort zone. As for me, I'm a firm believer of using what I have as much as possible.
> 
> If you wear your turquoise bracelet often, maybe it's a sign that you will also use the 10-motif turquoise necklace more when you get the chance to get it. The MOP does look dressier but it also works perfectly with jeans.
> 
> *H Less - *I've only seen the Lucky turquoise butterfly in WG.  Definitely try it on to see if you like it.



I think you're right about the turquoise butterfly in WG only, La Van.

You're so right! I HAVE to wear them! It's no use having them and not rocking them. I am going to make it a mission. I have my Brother in Law's wedding coming up in September and I will make sure I'm wearing one of them!!


----------



## surfergirljen

lemontart said:


> This is the modeling pic of the Lucky Butterfly pendant in Turquoise by *j0s1e267, *I think it looks so pretty!



Oooh yes, I knew I'd seen it before! Too cute on her!!! She looks like she got a good rich coloured one. If I get the butterfly I'm definitely holding out for a darker one.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*surfergirljen - *The 15-motif is a good length if it suits you. I prefer either 10 or 20, but that's just me because when I tried the 15-motif length at the boutique, it wasn't propotional to my height and looked a bit off lol!


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *lemontart*!  

*surfergirljen*, you gotta wear your VCA pieces regularly!!!!  If I have a choice, I wouldn't take them off!  I know we both have plans to get a 10-motif to link up with our bracelet but the reason why I bought the Lucky Butterfly pendant is 'cos I think it is more wearable compared to the 10-motif.  I am a very casual girl, living in my jeans (no skirts or dresses for me unless on special occasions) and work from home, so to me, the 10-motif is not a very practical purchase.  So do consider your needs, especially since a 10-motif is not a small purchase in terms of $.


----------



## surfergirljen

I'm leaning towards the butterfly pendant and then saving to buy the single motif turquoise in Florida as something to look forward to next winter - I LOVE shopping at the VCA boutique in Naples and this will give me something sweet to pick up!  

PS CELEBRITY VCA SIGHTING! Karina Smirnoff wearing the 20 motif WG/MOP doubled up - IN THE POOL!! 

http://view.picapp.com/default.aspx?iid=5306199&term=karina,smirnoff&ContributorId=4572&CategoryId=4


----------



## surfergirljen

... and her wearing what looks like a magic necklace? This one is super long! (someone hit the VCA boutique hard!!) 

http://view.picapp.com/default.aspx...64187;5364186;5364185;5364184;5364183;5364182


----------



## Bethc

surfergirljen- do you know how much the lucky butterfly is in $s?


----------



## thejadewoman

*La Van*, I've just followed your lovely dilemma and here's my two cents' worth! I have previously tried all 3 rings you're considering, and first of all, let me say they ALL look totally fab, so you won't go wrong with ANY choice!

I don't think the socrate is too small at all. I'm 5 ft 7 in tall and it doesn't look small on me, just right in fact for a look that transitions from day to night beautifully. I saw the photo you posted with you wearing the frivole and the socrate, and both rings look a lot bigger on your hands than on mine! I think it's the best 'everyday' ring which you can layer with your other jewelry easily. Also white diamonds go with all colors of clothes and jewelry. I think you will get the most mileage out of this ring.

The frivole is really a statement ring and it isn't something I would wear daily. It is stunning though as a cocktail ring! It would look busy worn with other pieces on the same hand like bracelets or other rings. Since it sounds to me you want a ring you can wear very often if not daily, perhaps this ring is too big for that purpose.

The butterflies are whimsical and gorgeous! I feel it's not too big to wear every day. It's definitely possible to layer with other jewelry without looking like a christmas tree, but you should try this out in person with your other jewelry to decide for yourself. Also check out how the yellow of the sapphires work color-wise, with your other gold pieces, your clothes, your skin tone too. If they all work out beautifully, maybe this is the best piece for you size-wise if you feel the socrate is too dainty, as the butterflies certainly look a lot more substantial but still not too big!


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> surfergirljen- do you know how much the lucky butterfly is in $s?



In turquoise it's aprox $2800 or $2900 CND - I know with 14% sales tax it came to $3200 so I think that's about right? 

The MOP/TE are less for sure - turquoise is probably, on this pendant, about $600 or so more than the MOP would be. 

In USD that would probably be... $2200 + tax I'm guessing? And less for the other stones.


----------



## La Vanguardia

surfergirljen said:


> I'm leaning towards the butterfly pendant and then saving to buy the single motif turquoise in Florida as something to look forward to next winter - I LOVE shopping at the VCA boutique in Naples and this will give me something sweet to pick up!



The butterfly will be a perfect everyday piece and definitely more wearable than the 10-motif necklace. If you also get the single motif, do you plan to layer them? I think that will be very unique!

However, if you add the price of the butterfly and the single motif necklaces, that's almost the same as the 10-motif one.


----------



## La Vanguardia

thejadewoman said:


> *La Van*, I've just followed your lovely dilemma and here's my two cents' worth! I have previously tried all 3 rings you're considering, and first of all, let me say they ALL look totally fab, so you won't go wrong with ANY choice!
> 
> I don't think the socrate is too small at all. I'm 5 ft 7 in tall and it doesn't look small on me, just right in fact for a look that transitions from day to night beautifully. I saw the photo you posted with you wearing the frivole and the socrate, and both rings look a lot bigger on your hands than on mine! I think it's the best 'everyday' ring which you can layer with your other jewelry easily. Also white diamonds go with all colors of clothes and jewelry. I think you will get the most mileage out of this ring.
> 
> The frivole is really a statement ring and it isn't something I would wear daily. It is stunning though as a cocktail ring! It would look busy worn with other pieces on the same hand like bracelets or other rings. Since it sounds to me you want a ring you can wear very often if not daily, perhaps this ring is too big for that purpose.
> 
> The butterflies are whimsical and gorgeous! I feel it's not too big to wear every day. It's definitely possible to layer with other jewelry without looking like a christmas tree, but you should try this out in person with your other jewelry to decide for yourself. Also check out how the yellow of the sapphires work color-wise, with your other gold pieces, your clothes, your skin tone too. If they all work out beautifully, maybe this is the best piece for you size-wise if you feel the socrate is too dainty, as the butterflies certainly look a lot more substantial but still not too big!



Thanks for your feedback and I'm glad you were also able to try on all 3 rings I'm considering. I think I'm leaning more towards either the Socrate or the 2 Butterflies. The Frivole just won't work as an everyday piece.

Socrate will probably be the best everyday ring that will transition perfectly from day to night. I also looked at my picture again trying on the rings and even though the Socrate is not big, it sparkles and doesn't look too small on me. The design is also very dainty.

When I tried on the 2 Butterflies in Paris, it did work with my other everyday jewelry and skin tone. But regarding clothing, I do wear quite a bit in the pinkish/purple color scheme or multicolored patterns so I'm debating if the yellow sapphire will be a good contrast to my clothes. I previously had a citrine cocktail ring that I wore a lot so maybe it could work. 

Well, I'm still torn because somehow I think the butterflies are more unique than flowers ... meaning more jewelry houses make flowers than butterflies. However, maybe the design of the Socrate is more special with the intricate flowers than just having 2 butterflies?


----------



## Ascella

*La Van*: Since the butterflies has lots of colors, there is a chance (even if small) that you get tired of it sooner, you might take this into consideration too. From the photo with Socrates you really made the ring bloom (honestly I didn't think the design that interesting until I saw your photo), it's definitely "you wear the ring" and not vice verse. I'm eagerly waiting for your testing photo with the butterflies.


----------



## vancleef fan

LaVanguardia, is 2 butterflies between the fingers ring done with other prescious stones besides yellow saphires ? and have you tried on the Plume ring ?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Ascella - *The Socrate definitely is one of those designs that look A LOT better when worn that when just displayed. The flowers are intricately placed between the fingers and are really very, very pretty. 

*vancleef fan - *The 2 Butterflies only comes in diamonds and yellow sapphires. However, with the earrings, you can choose to have one with yellow sapphires or with diamonds. I've tried the Plume and it's not my style.


----------



## Bethc

surfergirljen said:


> In turquoise it's aprox $2800 or $2900 CND - I know with 14% sales tax it came to $3200 so I think that's about right?
> 
> The MOP/TE are less for sure - turquoise is probably, on this pendant, about $600 or so more than the MOP would be.
> 
> In USD that would probably be... $2200 + tax I'm guessing? And less for the other stones.


 
Thanks!  I didn't realize the butterfly came in other stones, I somehow thought it was only turquoise.


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> Thanks!  I didn't realize the butterfly came in other stones, I somehow thought it was only turquoise.



Go to that thread, "Post your Van Cleef pics here!" - that reference thread, and on page one Van Cleef Fan posted the YG/TE butterfly lucky earrings - stunning! But you can see what it looks like in TE. Those are the three I know for sure it comes in - TE/MOP & YG and WG & TURQ.  Happy butterfly catching!!


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> The butterfly will be a perfect everyday piece and definitely more wearable than the 10-motif necklace. If you also get the single motif, do you plan to layer them? I think that will be very unique!
> 
> However, if you add the price of the butterfly and the single motif necklaces, that's almost the same as the 10-motif one.



Yes - exactly!! That's why it's such a hard choice. It seems silly for me to have 3 motif necklaces when I could get a pendant or two. 

It's not actually the same price... in Canadian dollars I think the two pendants would come to under $6,000 and the 10 motif would be about $8,000 give or take... so it's still a BIT less... but I totally know what you mean. It's not quite enough difference to make up my mind!  

I'm trying to think on every level - wearability, wow factor, value for the dollar - there's no question that the 10 motif seems a better value pound per pound of turquoise and gold... but it WOULD be fun to have two or three pendants to play with instead! I just don't want to look back and go "I should have gotten the 10 motif". And yes I'd want to layer them!  

I think I shouldn't think of it money wise and should think more what would be fun to wear - and I think I'd love to have some pendants. I do have two station necklaces now - do I need one in every colour? I keep trying to convince myself to take the YG 10 motif back b/c I think I like the turquoise more and put it towards it - but every time I take it out I can't part with it, it's too pretty!!! Plus I think it's just nice for a girl to have options - WG and YG.  But do I need 3 necklaces like that?? 

The other thing is I think I'll wear the turquoise more in summer with white... and in summer I'd be more likely to wear the 20 motif or the pendants myself (personal style). So... maybe I'm answering my question!

Sigh. It's something I could think on but I have to see tomorrow how it goes at the store b/c it was a special order and I had her make me a 3 inch WG extension... 


ps La Van the butterflies and socrates are exquisite - I agree that the socrates is incredibly special on too! SO pretty - the workmanship is very obvious.  But the butterflies are stunners too!! You can't go wrong. IMHO you're making the right choice ruling out the Frivole - partially b/c you have one already and partially b/c I think it's REALLY a "cocktail" ring and maybe a bit much for day to day... you seem to like to layer and wear lots of things at once and I agree that that is more of a stand alone ring during the day!  I'd go for one of the other two for sure!


----------



## thejadewoman

La Vanguardia said:


> Thanks for your feedback and I'm glad you were also able to try on all 3 rings I'm considering. I think I'm leaning more towards either the Socrate or the 2 Butterflies. The Frivole just won't work as an everyday piece.
> 
> Socrate will probably be the best everyday ring that will transition perfectly from day to night. I also looked at my picture again trying on the rings and even though the Socrate is not big, it sparkles and doesn't look too small on me. The design is also very dainty.
> 
> When I tried on the 2 Butterflies in Paris, it did work with my other everyday jewelry and skin tone. But regarding clothing, I do wear quite a bit in the pinkish/purple color scheme or multicolored patterns so I'm debating if the yellow sapphire will be a good contrast to my clothes. I previously had a citrine cocktail ring that I wore a lot so maybe it could work.
> 
> Well, I'm still torn because somehow I think the butterflies are more unique than flowers ... meaning more jewelry houses make flowers than butterflies. However, maybe the design of the Socrate is more special with the intricate flowers than just having 2 butterflies?





I think both are unique in their own way. Floral designs are a signature look for VCA. I would say that Cartier and VCA have the most exquisite renditions of floral jewelry which are second to none. In terms of design, I feel the floral socrate is more timeless and classic, and its appeal transcends age. The butterflies piece is more whimsical, and has more instant eye-drawing appeal since it's a bit 'louder'. Preference is also modified with age. If I were in my twenties I would probably be more drawn to the butterflies, but if I want to wear it till I'm 60 or 70, I would likely choose the socrate.

Both are equally stunning in their own way and it's a matter of personal preference. Choose whichever makes your heartbeat quicken!


----------



## evekitti

I can't stop drooling at this ring. Sigh.....I think I'm in love


----------



## Ascella

evekitti said:


> I can't stop drooling at this ring. Sigh.....I think I'm in love


I'm drooling too, especially the mystic setting is gorgeous!


----------



## Greenstar

Cant wait to see your new ring all the desings are stunning.


----------



## evekitti

Ascella said:


> I'm drooling too, especially the mystic setting is gorgeous!



Between the finger + mystic setting. It's so quintessentially VCA!

Ascella, where do you get all those gorgeous photos from? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ascella

evekitti said:


> Between the finger + mystic setting. It's so quintessentially VCA!
> 
> Ascella, where do you get all those gorgeous photos from? Thanks for sharing!


I just have a tendency to save nice photos.


----------



## vancleef fan

evekitti said:


> I can't stop drooling at this ring. Sigh.....I think I'm in love


 

Me too


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Me three!!!


----------



## twigski

Ladies you must stop posting these lovely ring pictures! Now I'm more confused than ever about my next VCA purchase!


----------



## Bethc

surfergirljen said:


> I'm leaning towards the butterfly pendant and then saving to buy the single motif turquoise in Florida as something to look forward to next winter - I LOVE shopping at the VCA boutique in Naples and this will give me something sweet to pick up!
> 
> PS CELEBRITY VCA SIGHTING! Karina Smirnoff wearing the 20 motif WG/MOP doubled up - IN THE POOL!!
> 
> http://view.picapp.com/default.aspx?iid=5306199&term=karina,smirnoff&ContributorId=4572&CategoryId=4


 
I think I said this on another VCA thread, at my beach club, there's a woman w/the Magic Alhambra MOP in YG that said she's hasn't taken it off - for 3 years... she wears it in the pool and ocean too...  
I just stared at her.


----------



## calisnoopy

Bethc said:


> I think I said this on another VCA thread, at my beach club, there's a woman w/the Magic Alhambra MOP in YG that said she's hasn't taken it off - for 3 years... she wears it in the pool and ocean too...
> I just stared at her.


 
woweee...im still worried about wearing my Magic, like bumping/scratching it into things...i couldnt imagine swimming with it esp with the chlorine!!! or it would also get in the way since its so chunky...LOL


----------



## Greenstar

calisnoopy said:


> woweee...im still worried about wearing my Magic, like bumping/scratching it into things...i couldnt imagine swimming with it esp with the chlorine!!! or it would also get in the way since its so chunky...LOL


 
I dont think chlorine would be the best option for mother of pearl may dry the stone out


----------



## jamie27

i am wondering where can i get an imitation VCA alhambra mother of pearl clover earrings in white gold. my 10 year old cousin doesn't really need the real one right now but she loves it.  there should be some sort of an online shopping site..  =)


----------



## surfergirljen

twigski said:


> Ladies you must stop posting these lovely ring pictures! Now I'm more confused than ever about my next VCA purchase!



Oooh are you planning a new purchase soon? 

I'm going in tomorrow to discuss shades of turquoise butterflies... wish me luck! 

Beth - that lady is nuts!! Though I'm so glad she's getting so much wear out of it! LOL. I would NEVER wear it in chlorine. I would actually think that salt sea water wouldn't be bad considering MOP comes from the sea... but I'd be way too paranoid that I'd lose it!!

I know - if I scratched or broke one of mine (or dried it out) I'd be devastated. I think I'd just tell my insurance co. I lost it!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

twigski said:


> Ladies you must stop posting these lovely ring pictures! Now I'm more confused than ever about my next VCA purchase!



Ooooh! What are you thinking of getting? 




surfergirljen said:


> I'm going in tomorrow to discuss shades of turquoise butterflies... wish me luck!



Have fun on your visit to the boutique and let us know how it goes. Good luck!


----------



## surfergirljen

(my little Sweet butterfly sold!) 

Now I'm tempted to put that $ towards the 10 motif... eesh!!!

Am SO torn.


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Great that your Sweet Butterfly sold. I vote for the 10 motif!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats on getting the sale! I agree with La Van, defo the 10 motif!


----------



## Ascella

*surfergirljen*: I know you already said that you don't want to part with the 10 motifs MOP, but if you don't don't use it that much maybe exchanging it to a 10 motifs turquoise is not a bad idea after all. The turquoise necklace is easier to dress up and dress down, and if you really want the short MOP necklace look you can always wrap the 20 motifs MOP twice around the neck. Then you would be able to get whatever pendant you want to play with.


----------



## surfergirljen

Ascella said:


> *surfergirljen*: I know you already said that you don't want to part with the 10 motifs MOP, but if you don't don't use it that much maybe exchanging it to a 10 motifs turquoise is not a bad idea after all. The turquoise necklace is easier to dress up and dress down, and if you really want the short MOP necklace look you can always wrap the 20 motifs MOP twice around the neck. Then you would be able to get whatever pendant you want to play with.



Hmmmmmmm. That's not a bad idea... it's SO pretty though! Ugh decisions!!! But it kind of makes more sense... especially b/c I could link the two turquoise pieces (bracelet and necklace) together... 

I'm going in tomorrow. This picture (found it yesterday) makes me REALLLLLY love the idea of the 10 motif... but it also makes me like the lighter turquoise!! Have been staring at it all day...

http://www.fullandfree.info/celebri...hty-heart-premiere-60th-cannes-film-festival/


----------



## twigski

Surfergirljen-I'm always planning a VCA purchase but then can't make up my mind. Congrats on selling the butterfly necklace.

La van-I'm currently drooling for the 2 butterflies & socrates rings (probably the yg as all of my vca are in yg). I almost purchased the 20 motif all yg gold vintage necklace but I'm not sure if i'd like it doubled.

I've been saving like crazy for my VCA purchases but i'd feel guilty making a large purchase right now. I have a baby boy on the way & my husband just opened a 2nd office (construction got delayed so he's lost out on close to 4 months of lost production) He wouldn't care if I treated myself but he knows the approximate prices for VCA so........ maybe I'll wait until I give birth. It can be a push present 
TO: me 
FROM: me


----------



## geminisparklers

I have been invited to the launch of the new Atlantis collection this Fri evening but I cannot make it.ush: The catalog is the one on my avatar and this is their high end new range. I flipped through it soooo many times and don't think there's any that's within my current available budget...LOL!!!

surfergirljen : Congrats on selling your butterfly! YOu can start saving for your next in line...

evekitti : You have caused disturbance to my peaceful life again...with that RING!!! It's soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

twigski said:


> Surfergirljen-I'm always planning a VCA purchase but then can't make up my mind. Congrats on selling the butterfly necklace.
> 
> La van-I'm currently drooling for the 2 butterflies & socrates rings (probably the yg as all of my vca are in yg). I almost purchased the 20 motif all yg gold vintage necklace but I'm not sure if i'd like it doubled.
> 
> I've been saving like crazy for my VCA purchases but i'd feel guilty making a large purchase right now. I have a baby boy on the way & my husband just opened a 2nd office (construction got delayed so he's lost out on close to 4 months of lost production) He wouldn't care if I treated myself but he knows the approximate prices for VCA so........ maybe I'll wait until I give birth. It can be a push present
> TO: me
> FROM: me




OH YOU'RE HAVING A BOY! Congrats! I am so happy for you - hope your pregnancy is going well! 

Oh DEFINITELY push present! That's exactly what my little "collection" was - LOL at the "to ME from ME!" I pretty much was exactly that!! haha. I say there's a reason women get to be decked in jewels and men don't - we deserve it after bringing all these beautiful babies into the world!  

So I'm going in tomorrow and like you, am feeling a bit uncomfortable going hog wild right now on another big purchase... so I think I'll stick with my adorable lucky butterfly for now and plan to get a matching turquoise alhambra single pendant in the winter to layer with it. I got them to make me a 3 inch chain again to give me more length to play with so it should be beautiful to layer together!  Now I just have to decide if I NEED the bracelet and necklace's turquoises to match or if I like the one she has in right now in lighter turquoise. We'll see! Maybe after I see it again beside my bracelet I will love it. 

Geminisparklers: I think I saw some of the new pieces in that catalogue at the store last week and they are STUNNING!! What a bummer that you can't go to the launch. I can't wait to see what else they've come up with!


----------



## vancleef fan

*TWIGSKI*
 PUSH PRESENT sounds like a great idea !!!


----------



## vancleef fan

Ladies, if any one wants to drool over some major pieces from VCA   go to


http://www.myprestigium.com/jewels/fr/van-cleef-arpels/

Enjoy !!


----------



## La Vanguardia

surfergirljen said:


> Hmmmmmmm. That's not a bad idea... it's SO pretty though! Ugh decisions!!! But it kind of makes more sense... especially b/c I could link the two turquoise pieces (bracelet and necklace) together...
> 
> I'm going in tomorrow. This picture (found it yesterday) makes me REALLLLLY love the idea of the 10 motif... but it also makes me like the lighter turquoise!! Have been staring at it all day...
> 
> http://www.fullandfree.info/celebri...hty-heart-premiere-60th-cannes-film-festival/



The lighter turquoise is pretty but you need to see whether you'll tire of it later. IMHO, the brighter, stronger turquoise color is more classic. But it all depends on what makes your heart sing.




surfergirljen said:


> So I'm going in tomorrow and like you, am feeling a bit uncomfortable going hog wild right now on another big purchase... so I think I'll stick with my adorable lucky butterfly for now and plan to get a matching turquoise alhambra single pendant in the winter to layer with it. I got them to make me a 3 inch chain again to give me more length to play with so it should be beautiful to layer together!  Now I just have to decide if I NEED the bracelet and necklace's turquoises to match or if I like the one she has in right now in lighter turquoise. We'll see! Maybe after I see it again beside my bracelet I will love it.



Hey, with all these chain extensions you probably already have a full-length necklace lol!!! 

I still like the idea of linking the 10-motif and 5-motif necklace together. However, it seems like you really like the Lucky Butterfly and you can't get it out of your mind. I think then that you'll have more use out of it and perfect for your casual days. Layering the Lucky Butterfly with the single motif pendant will also be a nice touch ... and different, especially since you already have the 10 and 20 motif MOPs.




twigski said:


> La van-I'm currently drooling for the 2 butterflies & socrates rings (probably the yg as all of my vca are in yg). I almost purchased the 20 motif all yg gold vintage necklace but I'm not sure if i'd like it doubled.
> 
> I've been saving like crazy for my VCA purchases but i'd feel guilty making a large purchase right now. I have a baby boy on the way & my husband just opened a 2nd office (construction got delayed so he's lost out on close to 4 months of lost production) He wouldn't care if I treated myself but he knows the approximate prices for VCA so........ maybe I'll wait until I give birth. It can be a push present
> TO: me
> FROM: me



How funny is that!!! We're both pregnant and both drooling over the same rings! I think if I wouldn't have the YG Frivole already, I'd also be lusting after the YG Socrate!

Congratulations on your baby boy ... I love these "FROM ME, TO ME" presents! 




geminisparklers said:


> I have been invited to the launch of the new Atlantis collection this Fri evening but I cannot make it.ush: The catalog is the one on my avatar and this is their high end new range. I flipped through it soooo many times and don't think there's any that's within my current available budget...LOL!!!



Oooh, it would have been fun to go to the launch just for the heck of it!


----------



## La Vanguardia

vancleef fan said:


> Ladies, if any one wants to drool over some major pieces from VCA   go to
> 
> 
> http://www.myprestigium.com/jewels/fr/van-cleef-arpels/
> 
> Enjoy !!



Thanks for the link! Great to see the pieces!

I really like this pearl necklace and the clasp is gorgeous! 







This bracelet is so unique!


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> The lighter turquoise is pretty but you need to see whether you'll tire of it later. IMHO, the brighter, stronger turquoise color is more classic. But it all depends on what makes your heart sing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, with all these chain extensions you probably already have a full-length necklace lol!!!
> 
> I still like the idea of linking the 10-motif and 5-motif necklace together. However, it seems like you really like the Lucky Butterfly and you can't get it out of your mind. I think then that you'll have more use out of it and perfect for your casual days. Layering the Lucky Butterfly with the single motif pendant will also be a nice touch ... and different, especially since you already have the 10 and 20 motif MOPs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How funny is that!!! We're both pregnant and both drooling over the same rings! I think if I wouldn't have the YG Frivole already, I'd also be lusting after the YG Socrate!
> 
> Congratulations on your baby boy ... I love these "FROM ME, TO ME" presents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, it would have been fun to go to the launch just for the heck of it!



Twigski and La Van - just buy them and blame it on the hormones!! LOL. As Twigski knows, that's what I did!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

surfergirljen said:


> Twigski and La Van - just buy them and blame it on the hormones!! LOL. As Twigski knows, that's what I did!!



Easier said than done ... I don't think my wallet agrees though lol! Otherwise, I'll buy both the Socrate and 2 Butterflies lol!


----------



## j0s1e267

*vancleef fan*, great link!

*surfergirljen*, I personally prefer the lighter turquoise, all my turquoise pieces are in the lighter shade and I love them to bits!  I find that lighter turquoise goes well with WG and darker turquoise goes well with YG.  I am not going anywhere today but I am wearing both my necklace and bracelet at home, it makes me feel good!  I will also look at my bracelet and it will make my heart smile 

*lemontart*, I checked out the Van Cleef boutique at NM and I think it's really AWESOME!!!  If I live in the city, I will be there ALL THE TIME!

An opportunity has presented itself for me to *possibly* get the Lotus 2-finger ring much much much sooner than expected!  I am excited and hope that it will materialize. I will keep everyone posted!


----------



## La Vanguardia

j0s1e267 said:


> An opportunity has presented itself for me to *possibly* get the Lotus 2-finger ring much much much sooner than expected!  I am excited and hope that it will materialize. I will keep everyone posted!



OMG!  OMG!  OMG! 

Do tell, do tell, do tell!


----------



## twigski

surfergirljen said:


> OH YOU'RE HAVING A BOY! Congrats! I am so happy for you - hope your pregnancy is going well!
> 
> Oh DEFINITELY push present! That's exactly what my little "collection" was - LOL at the "to ME from ME!" I pretty much was exactly that!! haha. I say there's a reason women get to be decked in jewels and men don't - we deserve it after bringing all these beautiful babies into the world!
> 
> So I'm going in tomorrow and like you, am feeling a bit uncomfortable going hog wild right now on another big purchase... so I think I'll stick with my adorable lucky butterfly for now and *plan to get a matching turquoise alhambra single pendant in the winter to layer with it.* I got them to make me a 3 inch chain again to give me more length to play with so it should be beautiful to layer together!  Now I just have to decide if I NEED the bracelet and necklace's turquoises to match or if I like the one she has in right now in lighter turquoise. We'll see! Maybe after I see it again beside my bracelet I will love it.


 
I've been gone from this post for too long! I thought you purchased a turquoise single pendant already?? I've lost track of your VCA hauls! Today DH finally started seeing patients @ the new office so I may have to make a visit to the VCA boutique soon!


----------



## twigski

La Vanguardia said:


> *How funny is that!!! We're both pregnant and both drooling over the same rings! I think if I wouldn't have the YG Frivole already, I'd also be lusting after the YG Socrate!*
> 
> *Congratulations on your baby boy ... I love these "FROM ME, TO ME" presents!*


 
Thanks! we are so excited. DH has already planned the baby's life out from birth to adulthood (career etc)....I'm like....ummmm good luck with that.:okay: 
I'll have to go in & try on the rings & necklaces I've had my eyes on. I love the look but I'm not sure how comfortable the between finger rings will be.


----------



## vancleef fan

j0s1e267 said:


> *vancleef fan*, great link!
> 
> 
> An opportunity has presented itself for me to *possibly* get the Lotus 2-finger ring much much much sooner than expected! I am excited and hope that it will materialize. I will keep everyone posted!


 
WOW , that is GREAT news !!!!  I really hope it will materialize
*Best of luck *


----------



## surfergirljen

j0s1e267 said:


> *vancleef fan*, great link!
> 
> *surfergirljen*, I personally prefer the lighter turquoise, all my turquoise pieces are in the lighter shade and I love them to bits!  I find that lighter turquoise goes well with WG and darker turquoise goes well with YG.  I am not going anywhere today but I am wearing both my necklace and bracelet at home, it makes me feel good!  I will also look at my bracelet and it will make my heart smile
> 
> *lemontart*, I checked out the Van Cleef boutique at NM and I think it's really AWESOME!!!  If I live in the city, I will be there ALL THE TIME!
> 
> An opportunity has presented itself for me to *possibly* get the Lotus 2-finger ring much much much sooner than expected!  I am excited and hope that it will materialize. I will keep everyone posted!



OMG I soooo know what you mean - looking at my bracelet TOTALLY makes my heart smile! It is SUCH a happy colour!!

More in a minute with pictures...


----------



## evekitti

j0s1e267 said:


> An opportunity has presented itself for me to *possibly* get the Lotus 2-finger ring much much much sooner than expected!  I am excited and hope that it will materialize. I will keep everyone posted!



 Please post lots and lots of photos when you get it!


----------



## mishaagui

vancleef fan said:


> Ladies, if any one wants to drool over some major pieces from VCA   go to
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels Joaillerie- myprestigium.com
> 
> Enjoy !!



 Such magnificent pieces! I'm drooling...


----------



## surfergirljen

Hey! Am back from the boutique!

I've got my new butterfly at home with me now!  Here's the latest:

I love the butterfly. I was right about the colours not matching - as you can see in the pictures they are definitely two different shades. It doesn't bother me quite as much as I thought it would but I do think I might prefer the darker one (my bracelet). Here's a couple of modeling picks. See what I mean? Would that bug you? 

Anyway my SA was SUPER super sweet - she's the nicest person and said no problem, it's a lot of money to not be totally happy... so she is going to order the darker one and call me when it comes in, and she told me to wear this one and see if I love it or would rather switch for the darker one when it arrives.  

Then I dared to ask if there was a chance I could return my (unworn) YG MOP 10 motif and trade "up" for the turquoise WG 10 motif... and she said she would do it! (I guess technically I'm about 2 months over the return policy but I'm so glad she said yes!) She took a picture of my bracelet b/c I'd definitely want that to match up and sent me home to think it over while it comes in from Paris. 

NOW I just have to decide what to do. I'm going to keep one butterfly, probably the darker one... I think it makes my heart race a bit more. But what do you girls think - which do you prefer? On me? 

And THEN I have to decide if I should trade in my YG/MOP for the WG/TURQ. TOUGH decision. I think I would wear the turquoise more. I'd also be able to wear it with or linked to the bracelet.  On the other hand, I do love having a well "rounded" collection with one YG and one WG (20 motif WG).  I wonder if I'll long for the YG once it's gone. AHHH! What should I do?!  I can't believe she said yes and I actually could choose - part of me wanted her to say no so I could put it to rest but now I have ANOTHER decision to make!!!

Here's the pics:














PS: This is what my YG/MOP looks like on my skin tone - what do you guys think looks prettier? The YG on me or the WG? 
PSS: If you're wondering what 15 motifs would look like on (10 + bracelet) this is it! Except I have the 4 inch extender here as well. 
PSSS: Saw the tiger eye butterfly and took a pic on my camera phone today! Will post later. I think I actually "caught" all of the lucky butterflies in the pic!


----------



## vancleef fan

*SURFERGIRLJEN*
Congratulations !! I'm  glad the SA was so understanding and now you have the chance to exchange to a piece that you really love..
Both YG and WG look good against your skin tone but for some reason I prefer the WG on you, and I also prefer the darker turquoise, it's such a richer color  
My little advice would be to get the 10 motif necklace since you the oppurtunety to exchange now 
As for the YG, the collections will always be there for you in the future if you end up missing it
Good luck and let us know what you decide


----------



## Ascella

*surfergirljen*: The turquoise color looks really great on you! MOP is very nice too, but not as much wow factor. You should definitely get a butterfly pendant with a matching color as your bracelet. After all, it's quite a lot of money and you should never settle for the next best. Good lucks with your decisions!


----------



## amy.rachele

wow! Surfergirl jen the single butterfly pendant looks fantastic! The shade of turquoise looks gorgeous but I can see that there is quite a difference between the necklace and the bracelet turquoise color. I think matching the color is probably the way to go. The light is pretty but the darker turquoise is quite a statement! I actually like the white gold with turquoise 10 motif necklace better than 10 motif yellow gold as it seems to stick outmore on your skin tone and it looks like it could be worn more frequently.

Well done on some gorgeous buys!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Fingers crossed j0s1e267!!

Surfergirl, can you list what VCA items you have and the stones etc, just so people can give you ideas, it is really great that the SA understood and is happy to help, you need to get a round collection and so far you already have, just a tweak and you really should be all set to sit back, enjoy your collection and write another well received TV Show!!


----------



## mrb4bags

I agree with the  other ladies that there is a difference between the 2 turquoise shades (gorgeous pieces by the way).  I think the WG in turquoise pops more against your skin tone more than the WG MOP but it still looks lovely on you.  This is a tough decision.


----------



## La Vanguardia

twigski said:


> I'll have to go in & try on the rings & necklaces I've had my eyes on. I love the look but I'm not sure how comfortable the between finger rings will be.



So far, the between the finger rings I've tried have been really comfortable. Please do tell which pieces you're eyeing.


----------



## La Vanguardia

You look gorgeous with the WG turquoise pieces. They definitely do pop more with your skin tone. It's great that your SA was understanding and I think you should exchange the 10 motif MOP for the 10 motif turquoise since you have the possibility to do so. I also prefer the brighter turquoise color!



surfergirljen said:


> Hey! Am back from the boutique!
> 
> I've got my new butterfly at home with me now!  Here's the latest:
> 
> I love the butterfly. I was right about the colours not matching - as you can see in the pictures they are definitely two different shades. It doesn't bother me quite as much as I thought it would but I do think I might prefer the darker one (my bracelet). Here's a couple of modeling picks. See what I mean? Would that bug you?
> 
> Anyway my SA was SUPER super sweet - she's the nicest person and said no problem, it's a lot of money to not be totally happy... so she is going to order the darker one and call me when it comes in, and she told me to wear this one and see if I love it or would rather switch for the darker one when it arrives.
> 
> Then I dared to ask if there was a chance I could return my (unworn) YG MOP 10 motif and trade "up" for the turquoise WG 10 motif... and she said she would do it! (I guess technically I'm about 2 months over the return policy but I'm so glad she said yes!) She took a picture of my bracelet b/c I'd definitely want that to match up and sent me home to think it over while it comes in from Paris.
> 
> NOW I just have to decide what to do. I'm going to keep one butterfly, probably the darker one... I think it makes my heart race a bit more. But what do you girls think - which do you prefer? On me?
> 
> And THEN I have to decide if I should trade in my YG/MOP for the WG/TURQ. TOUGH decision. I think I would wear the turquoise more. I'd also be able to wear it with or linked to the bracelet.  On the other hand, I do love having a well "rounded" collection with one YG and one WG (20 motif WG).  I wonder if I'll long for the YG once it's gone. AHHH! What should I do?!  I can't believe she said yes and I actually could choose - part of me wanted her to say no so I could put it to rest but now I have ANOTHER decision to make!!!
> 
> Here's the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: This is what my YG/MOP looks like on my skin tone - what do you guys think looks prettier? The YG on me or the WG?
> PSS: If you're wondering what 15 motifs would look like on (10 + bracelet) this is it! Except I have the 4 inch extender here as well.
> PSSS: Saw the tiger eye butterfly and took a pic on my camera phone today! Will post later. I think I actually "caught" all of the lucky butterflies in the pic!


----------



## surfergirljen

Ladies! Thank you so so much for all of your input - it is so helpful. 

La Van and Twigski - I just saw the butterflies ring yesterday and it is SO STUNNING!!! 

Okay so the collection I'm keeping for sure is:

20 Motif Vintage MOP/WG necklace
5 Motif Vintage TURQ/WG bracelet
Lucky TURQ/WG butterfly (darker one!)

The question up on the table is do I trade the YG/MOP 10 motif I have for a 10 motif WG/TURQ one. 

And I'm SERIOUSLY leaning towards YES! I just can't help it the TURQ makes me SMILE. Just put my bracelet on and it makes me HAPPY to see it! So I think that's what I'm going to do!!

Can you imagine the TURQ/WG braceelt and necklace linked to make a 15 motif necklace and layered with the 20 motif WG/MOP? !!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Definitely trade the 10 MOP for the 10 turquoise! Wow, you'll have a really nice colletion of Alhambra jewelry when you get the new pieces in.

Isn't the 2 Butterflies ring cool! I think it looks so much better in person than in pics, like the Socrate.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Butterflies! Butterflies! 

Just thought I'd post these rings from the VCA catalog.


----------



## H-Less

surfergirljen said:


> Ladies! Thank you so so much for all of your input - it is so helpful.
> 
> La Van and Twigski - I just saw the butterflies ring yesterday and it is SO STUNNING!!!
> 
> Okay so the collection I'm keeping for sure is:
> 
> 20 Motif Vintage MOP/WG necklace
> 5 Motif Vintage TURQ/WG bracelet
> Lucky TURQ/WG butterfly (darker one!)
> 
> The question up on the table is do I trade the YG/MOP 10 motif I have for a 10 motif WG/TURQ one.
> 
> And I'm SERIOUSLY leaning towards YES! I just can't help it the TURQ makes me SMILE. Just put my bracelet on and it makes me HAPPY to see it! So I think that's what I'm going to do!!
> 
> Can you imagine the TURQ/WG braceelt and necklace linked to make a 15 motif necklace and layered with the 20 motif WG/MOP? !!!


 
I totally agree with you.  I love the darker turquoise.  It is amazing  and the 10 motif would be lovely.  And the 15 motif option makes all the difference I wear mine like that quite a bit.  I am completely in love with turquoise/yg I was in my local boutique today and they had a lovely display with a couple of different shades all together they range a lot. I think you should get the one that matches otherwise you may regret it.  Best of luck SGJ.  Can't wait to hear your final decision.


----------



## H-Less

La Vanguardia said:


> Butterflies! Butterflies!
> 
> Just thought I'd post these rings from the VCA catalog.


Ms. LaVan,
I thought of you today b/c I was in my local boutique looking/trying on my future purchases and tried on the 2 butterflies ring as well.  So beautiful!!!  I can't wait to hear if you get it.  Lovely...

After my visit today my wishlist is now evolving:
-Mini vintage alhambra earrings in YG/Turq or YG/TE
-YG/Turq. or YG/Coral vintage alhambra charm (for my charm bracelet that I wear everyday)
-YG/Turq. pendant 

I love VCA!
-H


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks everyone!!!  I will surely keep everyone posted!  I do not know if this opportunity will be realised but now that there is a chance I might get it sooner than many years down the road, it has made be hopeful and I have not been able to stop thinking about the ring.

*surfergirljen*, I think you have already made a decision to trade your 10 motif YG MOP for 10 motif WG Turquoise.  GREAT CHOICE!  WG Turquoise really pops and it is just so beautiful!  You will finally be able to get your 15-motifs!  EXCITING!  Since your SA has a pic of your bracelet now, she will be able to get the best butterfly pendant AND 10-motif color match!  Yay!

*LaVan*, any news on your rings?  I had a chance to try your rings (your rings!!!) i.e. WG 2-flower Frivole and 2 Butterlifes but they look awful on me!  You definitely wear them wayyyyyy better!  Honestly, they are gorgeous on you!  I have fat fingers 'cos the 2-flower Frivole did not appear very bling-in-your-face on me.  My color tone is also not suitable for yellow sapphires.


----------



## La Vanguardia

j0s1e267 said:


> Thanks everyone!!!  I will surely keep everyone posted!  I do not know if this opportunity will be realised but now that there is a chance I might get it sooner than many years down the road, it has made be hopeful and I have not been able to stop thinking about the ring.
> 
> *LaVan*, any news on your rings?  I had a chance to try your rings (your rings!!!) i.e. WG 2-flower Frivole and 2 Butterlifes but they look awful on me!  You definitely wear them wayyyyyy better!  Honestly, they are gorgeous on you!  I have fat fingers 'cos the 2-flower Frivole did not appear very bling-in-your-face on me.  My color tone is also not suitable for yellow sapphires.



I really hope the Lotus ring materializes for you ... that will be such a fab addition to your collection.

The rings are not yet here. The boutique said it will take a couple of weeks until they get them. In the meantime, I'm tossing the coin each time between the Socrate and 2 Butterflies lol! 



H-Less said:


> Ms. LaVan,
> I thought of you today b/c I was in my local boutique looking/trying on my future purchases and tried on the 2 butterflies ring as well.  So beautiful!!!  I can't wait to hear if you get it.  Lovely...
> 
> After my visit today my wishlist is now evolving:
> -Mini vintage alhambra earrings in YG/Turq or YG/TE
> -YG/Turq. or YG/Coral vintage alhambra charm (for my charm bracelet that I wear everyday)
> -YG/Turq. pendant
> 
> I love VCA!
> -H



Oooh, let's see how your wish list grows and changes over time lol!


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> I really hope the Lotus ring materializes for you ... that will be such a fab addition to your collection.
> 
> The rings are not yet here. The boutique said it will take a couple of weeks until they get them. In the meantime, I'm tossing the coin each time between the Socrate and 2 Butterflies lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, let's see how your wish list grows and changes over time lol!




H-Less I love your wish list!! You should seriously look at the TE lucky butterfly - it is SO stunning. The piece at my store has these amber lines through it, I've never seen anything like it! 

So ladies it's official - I AM GOING FOR THE TURQUOISE 10 MOTIF!! I'm going to keep the dark lucky butterfly (when it comes in) and I'm going to exchange my YG/MOP for the WG/TQ 10 motif. I have been wearing my bracelet every day now and am just in love with it. I honestly smile inside every time I see it! The colour is so beautiful too so I'm definitely going to match it all up. My SA said she'd like to get it all sorted before her vacay in August so hopefully I will have NEW modeling pics for you all in the next few weeks!!

And La Van - I realllly think you should get the butterflies! I LOVE the blue saphires too - gorgeous!!


----------



## evekitti

I wonder how much this costs.


----------



## Bethc

surfergirljen said:


> H-Less I love your wish list!! You should seriously look at the TE lucky butterfly - it is SO stunning. The piece at my store has these amber lines through it, I've never seen anything like it!
> 
> So ladies it's official - I AM GOING FOR THE TURQUOISE 10 MOTIF!! I'm going to keep the dark lucky butterfly (when it comes in) and I'm going to exchange my YG/MOP for the WG/TQ 10 motif. I have been wearing my bracelet every day now and am just in love with it. I honestly smile inside every time I see it! The colour is so beautiful too so I'm definitely going to match it all up. My SA said she'd like to get it all sorted before her vacay in August so hopefully I will have NEW modeling pics for you all in the next few weeks!!
> 
> And La Van - I realllly think you should get the butterflies! I LOVE the blue saphires too - gorgeous!!


 
How exciting for you!!!  It's amazing that you've put all of this together in such a few months!  I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## j0s1e267

*surfergirljen*, I am so excited for you!!!!  Glad to hear that you are wearing your bracelet everyday!  I am and I always smile when I look at it  even as I am typing this 

*evekitti*, that ring might be more than USD68.5K.  _For last year's catalog, there were no jewellry prices listed for anything greater than this amount._  The blue sapphires are set in VCA's special mystery setting, which definitely jacks up the price!


----------



## H-Less

surfergirljen said:


> So ladies it's official - I AM GOING FOR THE TURQUOISE 10 MOTIF!! I'm going to keep the dark lucky butterfly (when it comes in) and I'm going to exchange my YG/MOP for the WG/TQ 10 motif. I have been wearing my bracelet every day now and am just in love with it. I honestly smile inside every time I see it! The colour is so beautiful too so I'm definitely going to match it all up. My SA said she'd like to get it all sorted before her vacay in August so hopefully I will have NEW modeling pics for you all in the next few weeks!!
> 
> And La Van - I realllly think you should get the butterflies! I LOVE the blue saphires too - gorgeous!!


 
SGJ-
Hurray!  I am so excited for you!  I love the turq 10 motif so much I think you will wear it a ton.  
-H


----------



## kat99

Does anybody happen to know the price for the regular diamond/yellow sapphire butterfly between the finger ring?

NM found it  about $19.5k


----------



## lemontart

*surfergirljen*, I feel so excited for you! You are going to have a stunning WG/TQ collection! Will you also consider getting the mini WG/TG studs?


----------



## evekitti

j0s1e267 said:


> *surfergirljen*, I am so excited for you!!!!  Glad to hear that you are wearing your bracelet everyday!  I am and I always smile when I look at it  even as I am typing this
> 
> *evekitti*, that ring might be more than USD68.5K.  _For last year's catalog, there were no jewellry prices listed for anything greater than this amount._  The blue sapphires are set in VCA's special mystery setting, which definitely jacks up the price!



Thanks for the info. I hope you get the Lotus ring soon. Can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## mishaagui

surfergirljen, i never considered the  WG/TQ alhambra collection until i saw your photos! They are just so beautiful & look very good on you  Congratulations!


----------



## vancleef fan

kat99 said:


> Does anybody happen to know the price for the regular diamond/yellow sapphire butterfly between the finger ring?
> 
> NM found it  about $19.5k


 
In last year's catalague, it was $ 17.5k  !!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

The Socrate and 2 Butterflies rings debate continues lol!

I was checking out my jewelry and realized that except for my wedding band and tiny eternity ring, I don't have any other rings in WG ... mmm ... this might be a BIG plus for the Socrate as I can pair it with my WG earrings and bracelet. But then again, I can also do that with the 2 Butterflies. Oh gosh, it never ends lol!

*surfergirljen - *Yay! I can't wait to see your new 10 motif turquoise necklace. Did your SA indicate how long it will take to get it?

*vancleef fan - *OMG! 2K increase in one year for the 2 Butterflies!


----------



## j0s1e267

*vancleef fan & LaVan*, I am not surprised at the 2K price increase, I think they increase by approx. 10% every year.  The Lotus ring was USD22K last year, it is USD24.3K this year.  I am not sure how accurate the information is but I read somewhere on TPF that it was once around USD16.5K !!!  Can you imagine ... some day, this ring will probably be USD30K!


----------



## Ascella

*surfergirljen*: I'm sure that you will be very happy with your Turquoise 10 motifs necklace for many years to come.


----------



## vancleef fan

j0s1e267 said:


> *vancleef fan & LaVan*, I am not surprised at the 2K price increase, I think they increase by approx. 10% every year. The Lotus ring was USD22K last year, it is USD24.3K this year. I am not sure how accurate the information is but I read somewhere on TPF that it was once around USD16.5K !!! Can you imagine ... some day, this ring will probably be USD30K!


 

You are right, it looks like a steady  annual 10% increase 
So the sooner we buy, the better :okay:


----------



## La Vanguardia

Wow! These annual increases really do add up overtime!

OK, I was at the boutique today trying on rings (my correct sizes haven't arrived yet) because I wanted to see the Socrate again. IT WAS SO PRETTY!!!!!!!

They had the 2 Butterflies earrings for me to look at and I think the craftsmanship and design of the Socrate is much more special. I pretended to place the butterflies like the ring, but for some reason, they weren't as spectacular as when I first tried the actual ring on in Paris ... ok, maybe because it wasn't the actual ring. I'm still waiting for them to receive the rings in my sizes to really try them on but I think I might be leaning more now towards the Socrate.

A friend was with me and she said the 2 Butterflies looked better in the catalog and is totally not worth it considering the carat weight and design. She also said it could easily be copied as the butterflies were nothing special (unlike the Envol butterfly).

I also tried on the small Cosmos ring and that was absolutely divine!!! The Envol butterfly was also gorgeous but looked too gigantic on my fingers it looked silly lol! Now, I might have to choose between the Socrate and the Cosmos lol! But I would like a between the fingers ring so the Socrate might win.


----------



## Ascella

La Vanguardia said:


> A friend was with me and she said the 2 Butterflies looked better in the catalog and is totally not worth it considering the carat weight and design. She also said it could easily be copied as the butterflies were nothing special (unlike the Envol butterfly).


Your friend's comment actually reminded me that I have seen a copied version before, just gooled again to find the link, here it is:

http://www.kissthebag.com/viewthread.php?tid=2187

The person asked her jeweler to copy the design, and even used yellow diamonds instead of sapphires. The butterflies are not as perfectly aligned as the VCA one, but still close enough so that you won't be very suspicious at first instance. So your friend is absolutely right.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Ascella - *Thanks for the link. This makes me really re-think the 2 Butterflies. I definitely don't want a design that can easily be copied ... after all, I'm supposed to be paying VCA prices also for the design and workmanship.

With the Socrate, the detail and craftsmanship just seem much much more difficult to copy, especially with the little flowers varying in height/spacing each.


----------



## mrb4bags

LaVan  I loved how the Socrate ring looked on you!!  It was gorgeous.  The catalog pics dont do it any justice.


----------



## j0s1e267

*Ascella*, WOW!  I am amazed at the copy, it is really close!  At one glance, you really will not be able to tell the difference.

*LaVan*, I totally agree with you, we want to pay for VCA craftsmanship and not something that can easily replicated.  The Cosmos ring looks interesting, I have never tried it.  The Envol butterfly ring looks FAB on Mariah Carey but as much as I love butterflies, ummm, kinda weird on me!


----------



## H-Less

vancleef fan said:


> You are right, it looks like a steady annual 10% increase
> So the sooner we buy, the better :okay:


 
OOOHHH that is good/practical logic for DH.  
-H


----------



## H-Less

La Vanguardia said:


> *Ascella - *Thanks for the link. This makes me really re-think the 2 Butterflies. I definitely don't want a design that can easily be copied ... after all, I'm supposed to be paying VCA prices also for the design and workmanship.
> 
> With the Socrate, the detail and craftsmanship just seem much much more difficult to copy, especially with the little flowers varying in height/spacing each.


 
This is certainly something to consider.  This was the reason that I ultimately returned the fleurette pendant.  Although it was beautiful it has been copied a lot!  And that didn't sit well with me.  Don't get me wrong the details of the design were more masterfully done in the VCA piece and the diamonds were more beutiful, but in the end I wanted something more unique.
My 2 cents,
-H.


----------



## octnybride

surfergirljen- i love your collection. i searched most of TPF without luck but can you tell me the retail of your pieces? I especially love the WG turquoise bracelet and the long necklace with 10 motifs. is there a retail reference guide for VCA? thanks in advance.


----------



## Ascella

*La Van*, *j0s1e267*, *H-Less*: That's precisely what I think too, we all know that big brands like VCA are charging overprices, so a unique design should be one of the most important parameters in the equation.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Here's the small Cosmos ring and TPF member star3777 wearing it.

The Cosmos is definitely a more classic piece and also a lot more bling than the Socrate. I really like the between-the-finger look of the Socrate, but the Cosmos is soooooo pretty IRL. Which do you guys prefer ... the Socrate or Cosmos?


----------



## Ascella

*La Van*: Between Socrate and Cosmos I personally still like Socrate better, it's more unexpected and more fun. If you are looking into big flowers kind of design, have you seen this orchid ring from Cartier?






I can imaging that it will give a between the fingers effect a la Frivole.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I like the in between the fingers look , Star's looks great on her, I think the in between finger look is fun and classic at the same time.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Ascella -* I've tried this Cartier ring before and I didn't like it so much.

*Sammyjoe -* True, the design of the Socrate is more unique than the Cosmos one.


----------



## Ascella

La Vanguardia said:


> *Ascella -* I've tried this Cartier ring before and I didn't like it so much.


That's too bad that it didn't look good on you, ah well, you have a tough choice already.


----------



## evekitti

*LaVan*, I think Cosmos is really pretty too but to me, Socrate is more unique in its design. Lots of joaillier have these one flower rings (Dior, Piaget, Chanel etc) but between-the-finger rings are unique to VCA. Weren't you looking for something with a bit less bling?

*Ascella*, VCA's Frivole ring also reminded me of Cartier's Orchidée ring!


----------



## j0s1e267

*LaVan*, I think the Socrate ring looks very nice on you and has more of a between the finger feel which is signature VCA.  

I know I should be focusing on the yet to be realised Lotus ring BUT I can't help but WANT a Frivole pendant necklace!!!  :shame:  A girl can always plan her future purchases yeah? 

I haven't had a chance to head to the boutique and based on my online research, The Frivole pendant comes in YG large and WG (non-pave) small.  Is there also a WG (non-pave) large?  Anyone nows the pricing of these pendants?  Thanks!!!


----------



## kat99

j0s1e267 said:


> *LaVan*, I think the Socrate ring looks very nice on you and has more of a between the finger feel which is signature VCA.
> 
> I know I should be focusing on the yet to be realised Lotus ring BUT I can't help but WANT a Frivole pendant necklace!!!  :shame:  A girl can always plan her future purchases yeah?
> 
> I haven't had a chance to head to the boutique and based on my online research, The Frivole pendant comes in YG large and WG (non-pave) small.  Is there also a WG (non-pave) large?  Anyone nows the pricing of these pendants?  Thanks!!!




There is a WG non pave large. I think the WG is about $3500 while the YG is $3100 ish, not sure why there is the difference in prices.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I have noticed that VCA tends to price their WG slightly higher than the YG. In fact Cartier also do this.


----------



## jayjay77

*LaVan *-- I prefer the Cosmos myself because I like the symmetry.  But I agree that the Socrate is much more unique and looks lovely on you.

I love star's picture.  Can anyone tell if her bracelet is YG/MOP or WG/MOP?  It looks like YG to me but still seems to work with the WG Cosmos.

*SurferGirlJen *-- can't wait to see pics of your new addition.  The turquoise looks fantastic on you!


----------



## Ascella

evekitti said:


> *Ascella*, VCA's Frivole ring also reminded me of Cartier's Orchidée ring!


Yes, the Orchidée ring looks like a crossover between Frivole and Cosmos.


----------



## Ascella

WG is always more expensive than YG, part of the reason could be the rhodium plating, but this might not be the whole story.


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *kat99*!  Definitely something to work towards.  I will have to try it out and see which one looks better on me.


----------



## mrb4bags

LaVan while the Cosmos ring is gorgeous I still think that the Socrate is stunning on you.


----------



## kat99

How much is the Cosmos ring?


----------



## mishaagui

LaVan - as much as i love the Cosmos ring... I think that the Socrate is more unique. Never seen this design copied  & it really looks stunning on your fingers!


----------



## avedashiva

I haven't posted much in this thread - but have really enjoyed reading about everyone's VCA purchases.

LaVan - I agree - the Socrate looks so stunning on your hand. 

Good luck with your decision. Cannot wait for your reveal.


----------



## mishaagui

Hi, does anyone know the prices for the following:
  -  Lucky Alhambra bracelet in yellow gold
  - Vintage Alhambra earrings (the big one) in YG & Tigers Eye?

TIA!


----------



## mishaagui

Hi Everyone, 

I've been reading through this thread for over 45 mins. now admiring everyone's pieces &  I'm falling in love with VCA again (not that i ever fell out of love with it . Now i feel that it is the right time to get another "baby/ babies" to cherish....

I was initially  saving for the Frivole small earrings to match my pendant but now can't see myself wearing both pieces at the same time as i think i would look to "matchy matchy"... oh & i can hear my DH sarcastically saying ..... I am blooming 

So now, i've set my sights on the Lucky Alhambra bracelet YG (love the contrast between the red, green & brown stones)  & the butterfly pendant in YG &  tiger's eye 

As these will be my 1st & maybe only big purchase for the year. Do you think these pieces are timeless/classic? Do you think i can pull off wearing them until i get older (without people thinking i'm trying to look cute or something). Or should i just get the pieces from the more classic Vintage or Magic Alhambra collection

Would love to hear your thoughts, suggestions...

Thank you very much


----------



## mishaagui

H-Less said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So after much deliberation and anxiety I finally made a decision and got my very first piece of VCA.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help in choosing my new lovely . So here she is in her very first debut...10 motif vintage Alhambra TE necklace.  Sorry for the terrible pics, but they were the best I could do. And for some reason I had the *opposite* problem of Surfergirljen .
> 
> Best,
> -H



Ohhh I love your necklace! 1st time i've ever seen  modeling pict of a TE necklace & it's beautiful!


----------



## vancleef fan

Hi *Mishaagui*
Here is my honest opinion
I find the Lucky line fun, cute, youngish look and love the combination of stones in it...
I haven't seen the butterfly pendant in TE but I'm sure it is gorgeous

I don't know how old you are, I'm 40 and would not buy from that line although I nearly did few years ago, I wanted the long necklace in YG but didn't like the length of it on me and prefered the Magic one which I could layer (very versatile ) plus subtle stones colors.

I would rather get  classic/timeless pieces especially with these high prices, something that I can wear for many many years and hopefully give to my girls later on..
This is only me...

I remember your past posts about the Frivole earrings, I would encourage you to get them, I've had them for few years  and have enjoyed wearing them alot...
You just have to follow your heart and good luck in your decision


----------



## greenstars

hi 
i'm asking myself the same type of question than Mishaagui ....
i'm hesitating a lot between 2 necklaces:* the vintage alhambra in YG and white MOP *and t*he Magic alhambra in YG and white MOP* both with 16 motifs... i know the vintage is a classic piece but i'm not sure about the magic collection :/ it's a BIG invesment for me so i'm scared.... what do you think? and wich one do you prefer ???
thank you


----------



## LeeMiller

The vintage alhambra has been in style for a long time, maybe the 1970s?  So personally I'd go with that.  I think it can also have a wider range of use from casual to dressy.  Then again I'm a more simple person with jewelry and I don't like much color.  The thing with colors is that sometimes they can look dated in my opinion.  Then again some people wear colors so well and can really see themselves wearing colors all the time.  So its a balance, but make sure you buy something that you love in either case.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks everyone for your feedback. It seems that all of you favor the Socrate ring.

Here's a comparison pic of the small Cosmos and Socrate rings that I tried on at the boutique. 







The Cosmos is really classic, timeless, can be worn day to night and have enough bling lol! This is definitely one piece of ring that I can wear forever. It is really, really pretty IRL. But, it's not between the fingers and other brands also make single flower rings ... but not a clover like the Cosmos lol!






One thing I really like about the Socrate ring is that it's between the fingers. The craftsmanship is really unique and can also be worn from day to night. I'm just wondering if it will be too small for my taste later on.






I really like both as they're so different, but my maximum budget is for the price of the Cosmos. My other options are:

- Get the Cosmos now, but what if VCA comes out with a single flower motif later on? As the Socrate is cheaper, future price increases will have a more minimal effect on my pocket? 
- Get the Socrate ring and the Frivole diamond earrings for more bling lol 
- Get the Socrate ring and the necklace as I don't have a WG/platinum necklace. I find the Socrate earring too expensive for what they are. 
- Get the Socrate and the YG multi-flower Frivole necklace to complete my Frivole set.



evekitti said:


> *LaVan*, I think Cosmos is really pretty too but to me, Socrate is more unique in its design. Lots of joaillier have these one flower rings (Dior, Piaget, Chanel etc) but between-the-finger rings are unique to VCA. Weren't you looking for something with a bit less bling?



I wanted one with less bling than the 2-flower Frivole lol! The Cosmos seems to work easily from day to night because it's only one flower. But I really would also like a between the fingers ring.



j0s1e267 said:


> *LaVan*, I think the Socrate ring looks very nice on you and has more of a between the finger feel which is signature VCA.
> 
> Is there also a WG (non-pave) large?  Anyone nows the pricing of these pendants?  Thanks!!!



LOL! Yes, there's a WG non-pave pendant and it's only in the large version. I think maybe it's around USD 3500?



kat99 said:


> How much is the Cosmos ring?



For the small Cosmos ring, if I convert the price here to USD it's around USD 18,900.



mishaagui said:


> I was initially  saving for the Frivole small earrings to match my pendant but now can't see myself wearing both pieces at the same time as i think i would look to "matchy matchy"... oh & i can hear my DH sarcastically saying ..... I am blooming
> 
> So now, i've set my sights on the Lucky Alhambra bracelet YG (love the contrast between the red, green & brown stones)  & the butterfly pendant in YG &  tiger's eye
> 
> As these will be my 1st & maybe only big purchase for the year. Do you think these pieces are timeless/classic? Do you think i can pull off wearing them until i get older (without people thinking i'm trying to look cute or something). Or should i just get the pieces from the more classic Vintage or Magic Alhambra collection
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts, suggestions...
> 
> Thank you very much



I think you'll get more mileage from the Vintage and Magic Alhambra collection. They're more timeless and you can definitely wear them forever. I also recommend the Frivole earrings, I have the small ones. They're fab and you don't necessarily need to wear them with your pendant. Actually, I was also thinking before of getting the Frivole pendant, but I looked too matchy matchy wearing the earrings, ring and pendant. But, for some reason, both the ring and earrings looked really good together with the multi-flower Frivole necklace!


----------



## Sammyjoe

La Van if I were you I would consider - Get the Socrate and the YG multi-flower Frivole necklace to complete my Frivole set.

mishaagui if I were you I would consider - magic and vintage, both imo are classics!


----------



## kat99

I think for the price I'd get the Socrate ring and Frivole diamond earrings. (or the butterfly yellow sapphire/diamond ring, I am evil)

I LOVE the Socrate, one of my best friends has it but she has much larger fingers than me so I had my boutique order me in one a few years ago. I was set to purchase it but I tried it on and it looked so awkward on me! Even the SA said that he'd honestly not get it, yes it looked that bad that he missed out on his commission! It looks really fabulous on you and you are lucky that it does, I am terribly jealous. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## mrb4bags

La Van  I agree with Sammyjoe.  The Socrate ring is different and looks beautiful on you and the Frivole necklace to complete your set.

mishaagui I think you will enjoy the vintage and magic pieces more since they are such classic pieces that you will wear for years to come.


----------



## mishaagui

Thanks everyone!   This is indeed a VCA support group! Sounds, weird but i could not sleep last night. I kept on thinking of what i really wanted. As much as i love the color contrast of the Lucky A. collection... i don't think i'll get to wear it as much as i want as I am more of a neutral colored stone person.  MOP (white or grey), TE (thanks to H-less modeling pix), or diamonds/gold is the way to go. 
So now i have narrowed down my choices to  something from the vintage or magic Alahambra collection or my 1st love ....the Frivole earrings ..... will try to finalize everything today & will update you all on my final choice

Again, Thank you!


----------



## laurayuki

La Van, i really love the socrate ring on you and i think it's a little bit more special than the frivole..  you won't regret it!

I usually go bigger with watch and jewelry too but for some reason the socrate is just so unique and special. it will give you the same amount of attention if not more than the frivole!


----------



## mishaagui

I agree with Sammyjoe & Mrb4bags -  Socrate Ring & Frivole necklace


----------



## Ascella

*La Van*: I agree with everyone else, go get the Socrate ring and then later on add a smashing pair of diamond pave earnings, that would be bling enough. The Frivole necklace is really beautiful too though, in fact at some point I considered to get it myself, but in the end I figured that I wouldn't be using it very much to justify a purchase.


----------



## j0s1e267

*misshagui*, Vintage/Magic Alhambra is definitely the way to go, they are classics and won't go out of style.  And especially since you mentioned that you are more of a neutrals person.

*LaVan*,  Thanks for the info on the Frivole pendant!  Gosh, what a dilemma you are in!!!  As lovely as the Socrate looks on you and the fact that it is a between the finger ring, from reading all your posts, you have mentioned several times that you are concerned if the Socrate will be too small for you in the future.  It sounds like a hovering concern at the back of your mind.  This jumps out for me and if this will really bother you, I think this may be something you want to ponder on abit more?


----------



## geminisparklers

LaVan : Both rings look good on you but I think the Cosmos looks better on you and I can feel that you lean towards the Cosmos more than the Socrates. LOL!


----------



## mishaagui

After a year since i started dreaming of owning one... I am finally getting the Frivole earrings!!! : 

But will have to wait 2-3 weeks  

Oh well... Good things come to those who wait! 

Yey! My pendant will no longer be alone!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

mishaagui said:


> After a year since i started dreaming of owning one... I am finally getting the Frivole earrings!!! :
> 
> But will have to wait 2-3 weeks
> 
> Oh well... Good things come to those who wait!
> 
> Yey! My pendant will no longer be alone!!



Yay! You'll love the Frivole earrings!!!  Does the boutique need to order the earrings that's why you need to wait 2-3 weeks?


----------



## mishaagui

La Vanguardia said:


> Yay! You'll love the Frivole earrings!!!  Does the boutique need to order the earrings that's why you need to wait 2-3 weeks?



Thank you so much LaVan!  
We have no VCA boutiques here in Mla.  So i had my friend in the US get it for me & she'll be arriving here in 2 - 3 weeks. I can't wait to wear them


----------



## La Vanguardia

I think I need to go back to my original plan ... meaning, what I really wanted to get in the beginning ... and that was a BETWEEN THE FINGERS RING! I got confused by the other possibilities, but for some reason, it all goes back to getting a BTF one lol! 

Perhaps one reason why I even considered the Cosmos was because the 2 Butterflies is still on order so I couldn't really compare the Socrate and 2 Butterflies together. It's also really funny that after all the other rings I've considered, the Socrate is still in the running! Maybe it's a sign lol! Ahhh, all this waiting for the rings to come in my sizes is torture!!!

*Sammyjoe, mrb4bags, mishaagui, Ascella - *Getting the Socrate and the YG multi-flower Frivole necklace seems like a really good and practical idea! Now, I'm just wondering how much wear I'll get from it since it's quite dressy. Well, not like I have a problem with overdressing lol!



kat99 said:


> I think for the price I'd get the Socrate ring and Frivole diamond earrings. (or the butterfly yellow sapphire/diamond ring, I am evil)
> 
> I LOVE the Socrate, one of my best friends has it but she has much larger fingers than me so I had my boutique order me in one a few years ago. I was set to purchase it but I tried it on and it looked so awkward on me! Even the SA said that he'd honestly not get it, yes it looked that bad that he missed out on his commission! It looks really fabulous on you and you are lucky that it does, I am terribly jealous. Good luck on your decision.



When I was in Paris and tried on the 2 Butterflies ring, it was really pretty and I fell in love! I should have taken a pic of it in my fingers ... duh!

The Socrate is really special too. I guess it's not a lot of bling, but is very unique. When you see it close, it becomes more interesting! I'm glad I can pull it off then since many here say it doesn't fit well on their fingers.



laurayuki said:


> La Van, i really love the socrate ring on you and i think it's a little bit more special than the frivole..  you won't regret it!



The 2-flower diamond Frivole is out of the running as I think it's not the ring for me. 



j0s1e267 said:


> *LaVan*,  Thanks for the info on the Frivole pendant!  Gosh, what a dilemma you are in!!!  As lovely as the Socrate looks on you and the fact that it is a between the finger ring, from reading all your posts, you have mentioned several times that you are concerned if the Socrate will be too small for you in the future.  It sounds like a hovering concern at the back of your mind.  This jumps out for me and if this will really bother you, I think this may be something you want to ponder on abit more?



Believe me, I'm pondering lol! The Socrate is really beautiful up close. My DH and the SAs at the boutique said it suit me really well.



geminisparklers said:


> LaVan : Both rings look good on you but I think the Cosmos looks better on you and I can feel that you lean towards the Cosmos more than the Socrates. LOL!



My DH said that I'm just leaning towards the Cosmos because it's bigger lol! But then, I keep repeating to myself and to him how I'd like a between the fingers ring lol!


----------



## Ascella

La Vanguardia said:


> Getting the Socrate and the YG multi-flower Frivole necklace seems like a really good and practical idea! Now, I'm just wondering how much wear I'll get from it since it's quite dressy. Well, not like I have a problem with overdressing lol!


I think the most wise thing to do is to get a pair of really nice matching earrings first, for instance Frivole (pave ones) or Caresse d'Eole.


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ A friend was just here at my place and she also said the same ... Socrate with Frivole diamond earrings. Otherwise, Socrate with the matching necklace. Mmm, I think I can get more use of the Socrate ring with a pair of earrings.


----------



## evekitti

La Vanguardia said:


> I think I need to go back to my original plan ... meaning, what I really wanted to get in the beginning ... and that was a BETWEEN THE FINGERS RING! I got confused by the other possibilities, but for some reason, it all goes back to getting a BTF one lol!



That's right! Don't lose focus! But anyway, I'm sure you'll eventually collect every piece from VCA some day.  The ring you'll eventually buy, I'm sure it won't be your last!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Is there anyway VCA could add a bit to the Socrate design? You never know! I still like the Socrate in between the finger ring on you most.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*evekitti - *Yes, I need to focus ... FOCUS lol!

*Sammyjoe -* Someone here mentioned before (I think it was josie) you can just layer it with the single flower tiny Socrate ring to bling it more. But I don't think VCA can alter the design.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ok, I personally think that the original plan was an in between finger ring and it would great if you get it, I find this process you are going through really interesting and fun, even though its not my own ring!Lol!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Lol! I'm driving myself (and others) CRAZY!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ Trust me, I am getting so much enjoyment reading about your decision as well as others like surfergirls etc, its fun!!


----------



## Ascella

Sammyjoe said:


> ^^ Trust me, I am getting so much enjoyment reading about your decision as well as others like surfergirls etc, its fun!!


Can't agree more with this .


----------



## j0s1e267

*LaVan and SammyJoe*, yes, you can actually slide a single flower Socrate ring in between the between the finger Socrate ring to bling it up abit more.  It actually fits very well.  It was my SA who recc it and I tried it, very pretty altogether.  So you will end up with 5 Socrate flowers - 4 from the between the finger and 1 from the single.

*LaVan*, maybe you can ask your SA about it and try it as well?  Just for your own reference 

I have included a pic of both so that you can visualize how it works.


----------



## surfergirljen

j0s1e267 said:


> *LaVan and SammyJoe*, yes, you can actually slide a single flower Socrate ring in between the between the finger Socrate ring to bling it up abit more.  It actually fits very well.  It was my SA who recc it and I tried it, very pretty altogether.  So you will end up with 5 Socrate flowers - 4 from the between the finger and 1 from the single.
> 
> *LaVan*, maybe you can ask your SA about it and try it as well?  Just for your own reference
> 
> I have included a pic of both so that you can visualize how it works.



OMG so pretty!


----------



## surfergirljen

mishaagui said:


> Thank you so much LaVan!
> We have no VCA boutiques here in Mla.  So i had my friend in the US get it for me & she'll be arriving here in 2 - 3 weeks. I can't wait to wear them



LOL - I'm so excited for you and I don't even know you! haha... but I know how you feel, when you finally make a decision and commit it's sooooo fun!! I can't wait to see the set modeled on TPF by YOU!


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> ^ Lol! I'm driving myself (and others) CRAZY!!!



OMG look at me... LOL! I've returned two things so far and pretty much changed up most of my collection over 4 months! I know it's SO easy to get distracted and I'm just shopping in the MOP/TURQ world here - I cannot IMAGINE how hard it would be for me to concentrate if DIAMONDS were on the menu!! 

I think that if you don't get the between the fingers ring you'll wish you had... that's my two cents! I don't think you can lose with either of them. I love the idea of the socrates and the additional ring - then you can wear that alone or with the socrates for added bling!


----------



## mishaagui

surfergirljen said:


> LOL - I'm so excited for you and I don't even know you! haha... but I know how you feel, when you finally make a decision and commit it's sooooo fun!! I can't wait to see the set modeled on TPF by YOU!



Thank you *surfergirljen*!  I too get very excited when i see & read about everyone's VCA wishes becoming a reality! 

Now, while waiting patiently for my Frivole... I'm already thinking of my next "dream" piece.... maybe something in TE or another MOP??? 

Oh noh! I'm hooked!


----------



## greenstars

j0s1e267 said:


> *LaVan and SammyJoe*, yes, you can actually slide a single flower Socrate ring in between the between the finger Socrate ring to bling it up abit more.  It actually fits very well.  It was my SA who recc it and I tried it, very pretty altogether.  So you will end up with 5 Socrate flowers - 4 from the between the finger and 1 from the single.
> 
> *LaVan*, maybe you can ask your SA about it and try it as well?  Just for your own reference
> 
> I have included a pic of both so that you can visualize how it works.




Hello !
do you (or anyone else) know the price of the single flower socrate ring in yellow gold.?
thank you


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Sammyjoe, Ascella - *Lol! The title of this thread is really appropriate for my situation lol!



j0s1e267 said:


> *LaVan and SammyJoe*, yes, you can actually slide a single flower Socrate ring in between the between the finger Socrate ring to bling it up abit more.  It actually fits very well.  It was my SA who recc it and I tried it, very pretty altogether.  So you will end up with 5 Socrate flowers - 4 from the between the finger and 1 from the single.



Thanks, but I think I prefer the look of just the BTF Socrate ring than layered with the single flower Socrate. 



surfergirljen said:


> I think that if you don't get the between the fingers ring you'll wish you had... that's my two cents! I don't think you can lose with either of them.



I'm dropping the Cosmos now out of the competition because as you said, since I initially wanted a BTF ring, I'll always yearn for one if I don't get it lol!



mishaagui said:


> Now, while waiting patiently for my Frivole... I'm already thinking of my next "dream" piece.... maybe something in TE or another MOP???
> 
> Oh noh! I'm hooked!



Oooh, you must feel very anxious to see your Frivole earrings. I'm so excited for you! 

Lol, we're all hooked!!!


----------



## vancleef fan

mishaagui said:


> After a year since i started dreaming of owning one... I am finally getting the Frivole earrings!!! :
> 
> But will have to wait 2-3 weeks
> 
> Oh well... Good things come to those who wait!
> 
> Yey! My pendant will no longer be alone!!


 
That is great news !!! Congratulations 
They are adorable earrings


----------



## vancleef fan

*La Van*
I love this ring on you


----------



## mishaagui

vancleef fan said:


> That is great news !!! Congratulations
> They are adorable earrings



Thanks! *Vancleef fan*


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks vancleef fan! The more I see this picture of the Socrate on my finger, the more I'm falling in love with it. Ah, decisions, decisions!



vancleef fan said:


> *La Van*
> I love this ring on you


----------



## H-Less

mishaagui said:


> Ohhh I love your necklace! 1st time i've ever seen modeling pict of a TE necklace & it's beautiful!


 
Thanks mishaagui ...
I have been wearing it everyday since i got it.  I am madly in love with the TE.
-H


----------



## H-Less

Geez Ladies I am gone a few days on business come back and the anxiety/stress is at an all-time high...So exciting 

LaVan-  I hope you get the socrates ring I saw it again at the boutique today it is so stunning.  

mishaagui-  Many congratulations on your earrings I can't wait to see your modeling pics.

sgj-  have you received your turq/wg 10 motif yet I can't wait to see it on you.

My update--

I had almost placed a SO for the YG/Turq pendant and I was going to have it sodered (sp?) on my charm bracelet, but my SA talked me out of it today .  

While I know she is right....It is still disappointing not to get it.  She raised concerns that I may crack it since I wear it everyday and work on a computer so much.  I knock my charm bracelet ALL the time on my desk and keyboard.  Now I am back to searching and contempalting what to get next...

Now I am considering YG/turq single motif pendant or YG/Turq mini earrings, or WG/Turq butterfly ring (this hit me like a ton of bricks today).  I don't know why I hadn't thought of it sooner. 

Anyay, it is good to be back and I can't wait to see all of the new modeling pics...
-H


----------



## surfergirljen

OOOH wg/turquoise butterfly ring H-LESS!    SO pretty! I posted a pic of it in the reference forum - they'd sent me a page with all the turquoise rings. 

(ps don't have mine yet - maybe in a week or so? cannot wait! I just hope the turquoise necklace she finds matches my bracelet)


----------



## lemontart

*La Van*, when you posted the modeling pics of the Socrate between fingers ring the first time, I already said you should go for it as it looks so great on you! Now I see your new pics again and my feeling is still the same --------------> IT IS GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## j0s1e267

*misshagui*, great choice!  I love YG Frivole, it is one of my VCA faves!

*H-Less*, turquoise is sooooo pretty!  I am bias since I have quite a few turquoise pieces!   All your options sounds fabulous, can't wait to see what you decide!


----------



## La Vanguardia

H-Less said:


> My update--
> 
> I had almost placed a SO for the YG/Turq pendant and I was going to have it sodered (sp?) on my charm bracelet, but my SA talked me out of it today .
> 
> While I know she is right....It is still disappointing not to get it.  She raised concerns that I may crack it since I wear it everyday and work on a computer so much.  I knock my charm bracelet ALL the time on my desk and keyboard.  Now I am back to searching and contempalting what to get next...
> 
> Now I am considering YG/turq single motif pendant or YG/Turq mini earrings, or WG/Turq butterfly ring (this hit me like a ton of bricks today).  I don't know why I hadn't thought of it sooner.



I think your SA is right that it'll be a pity if you bang your charms often. Although I do like it when SAs are honest, sometimes it's also hard to accept the truth, especially if we want something lol!

Whatever you choose between the turquoise necklace, earrings or ring they are all gorgeous. The butterfly ring will be fun and quirky to have.



surfergirljen said:


> (ps don't have mine yet - maybe in a week or so? cannot wait! I just hope the turquoise necklace she finds matches my bracelet)



I do hope you get a similar colored turquoise necklace for your bracelet!



lemontart said:


> *La Van*, when you posted the modeling pics of the Socrate between fingers ring the first time, I already said you should go for it as it looks so great on you! Now I see your new pics again and my feeling is still the same --------------> IT IS GORGEOUS!!!



LOL! I do think I'm leaning more toward the Socrate ring ... and maybe the necklace too lol! I saw SATC movie again yesterday and in the scene when Charlotte tells Carrie she's pregnant, she was wearing the Socrate necklace.


----------



## Ascella

La Vanguardia said:


> I saw SATC movie again yesterday and in the scene when Charlotte tells Carrie she's pregnant, she was wearing the Socrate necklace.


Do you have any screen shots of this scene, or a modeling picture of your own? I'm really curious about how this necklace looks like on the neck, almost regret a bit that I did not try it when I had the chance.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Ascella said:


> Do you have any screen shots of this scene, or a modeling picture of your own? I'm really curious about how this necklace looks like on the neck, almost regret a bit that I did not try it when I had the chance.



I tried to look on the Internet for a pic of this scene but didn't find one. I tried it before in Paris and it was so sparkly ... I also love that the clasp to close is a flower!


----------



## Ascella

La Vanguardia said:


> I tried to look on the Internet for a pic of this scene but didn't find one. I tried it before in Paris and it was so sparkly ... I also love that the clasp to close is a flower!


No problem, but if you try it in the boutique again in the future please don't forget to take a modeling photo .


----------



## mishaagui

j0s1e267 said:


> *misshagui*, great choice!  I love YG Frivole, it is one of my VCA faves!
> 
> *H-Less*, turquoise is sooooo pretty!  I am bias since I have quite a few turquoise pieces!   All your options sounds fabulous, can't wait to see what you decide!



Thanks *j0s1e267!*


----------



## evekitti

Any updates from LaVan or j0s1e267?


----------



## j0s1e267

*evekitti*, no updates from me yet, not until the 1st or 2nd week of august.  the anticipation is killing me, hahahahaha!  you have no idea how often I have been poring over the various VCA catalogs and books, just admiring the Lotus ring and inducing lust for items to add on to my collection in the "future future"!  I am thinking ... WG MOP bracelet and WG or YG single Frivole pendant   but then again, I just received a surprise very ba-da-bling-bling RHR from my hubby for my birthday yesterday so I am satiated for now!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*evekitti - *The boutique called me that my size for the Socrate ring has arrived but they're still waiting for the 2 Butterflies. They said that stock in Europe is quite low right now and they'll know next week from Paris if this ring can be delivered. All this waiting is torture, but the good news is during this wait, I've been lucky and could actually increase my budget. I can now consider the Lotus  ring also and have asked the boutique for availability. I've never seen this ring IRL and many people say it's huge! I've also reconsidered the multi-flower Socrate earrings to pair with the Socrate ring in case I get that one.

My choices are now:
- Socrate ring (with either necklace or earrings)
- 2 Butterflies ring
- Lotus ring

I guess in this case, good things do come to those who wait lol!

*Josie - *I know what you mean about browsing the catalogs and Internet for VCA jewelry. There are so many beautiful pieces! I just saw your RHR collection and they're so unique and fab! I'm excited for you about the Lotus ring.


----------



## Ascella

*La Van*: Sounds great that you have managed to increase the budget! As much as the one-lotus ring is gorgeous beyond comparison, wouldn't it be going away from your original plan to have something that you could use more often? If you are really into the lotus series, maybe you should consider getting the two-lotus one?


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Lol! The thing that attracted me to the Lotus ring is its uniqueness. I think the design is definitely more interesting than the 2-flower Frivole diamond ring even though it's quite blingy. I'm also drawn to it out of curiosity as I've never seen it IRL lol! I'm not yet quite sure about this ring but it's great that I can now consider it. If ever it works out, then I'll just have to wear that ring, small stud earrings and move my Love bracelet to my left hand so I don't look like a Christmas tree lol!

As for the 2-Lotus ring, I think I prefer the Socrate over it.


----------



## j0s1e267

*LaVan*, GREAT news that you can increase your budget!  Yay! It sounds like we are both playing the waiting game with VCA   Thanks!  As you can see, I really like my RHRs   The between the finger Lotus ring is an amazing piece of work, the hinge mechanism will blow your mind away.  It is a big ring (the flower itself is approx. 1.5" in diameter) but it is also a versatile ring i.e. it can be worn loop between two fingers or it can be one big ring with the lotus slightly overlapping two fingers.  It is an eye opener to check it out IRL.  I will be really interested to get your thoughts on this ring after you see it IRL.


----------



## Ascella

La Vanguardia said:


> ^ Lol! The thing that attracted me to the Lotus ring is its uniqueness. I think the design is definitely more interesting than the 2-flower Frivole diamond ring even though it's quite blingy. I'm also drawn to it out of curiosity as I've never seen it IRL lol! I'm not yet quite sure about this ring but it's great that I can now consider it. If ever it works out, then I'll just have to wear that ring, small stud earrings and move my Love bracelet to my left hand so I don't look like a Christmas tree lol!
> 
> As for the 2-Lotus ring, I think I prefer the Socrate over it.


I think the lotus ring is so stunning that you will be seduced by it .


----------



## La Vanguardia

*josie, Ascella - *Whahhhh!!!! You guys are making me so excited to see the Lotus ring. Now, just have to wait until the boutique tells me of its availability.


----------



## mrb4bags

I cant wait to see what you ladies have decided to get!!  So many choices and each one more beautiful than the next.  Thanks so much for taking the time to post pics and discuss the pros and cons of each piece.  I love learning all about VC&A.


----------



## evekitti

j0s1e267 said:


> *evekitti*, no updates from me yet, not until the 1st or 2nd week of august.  the anticipation is killing me, hahahahaha!  you have no idea how often I have been poring over the various VCA catalogs and books, just admiring the Lotus ring and inducing lust for items to add on to my collection in the "future future"!  I am thinking ... WG MOP bracelet and WG or YG single Frivole pendant   but then again, I just received a surprise very ba-da-bling-bling RHR from my hubby for my birthday yesterday so I am satiated for now!



The anticipation of your reveal is also killing me! That's the thrill of buying jewellery, and half the fun, isn't it? And what bling bling did you get from DH? Show show!!!


----------



## evekitti

La Vanguardia said:


> *evekitti - *The boutique called me that my size for the Socrate ring has arrived but they're still waiting for the 2 Butterflies. They said that stock in Europe is quite low right now and they'll know next week from Paris if this ring can be delivered. All this waiting is torture, but the good news is during this wait, I've been lucky and could actually increase my budget. I can now consider the Lotus  ring also and have asked the boutique for availability. I've never seen this ring IRL and many people say it's huge! I've also reconsidered the multi-flower Socrate earrings to pair with the Socrate ring in case I get that one.
> 
> My choices are now:
> - Socrate ring (with either necklace or earrings)
> - 2 Butterflies ring
> - Lotus ring
> 
> I guess in this case, good things do come to those who wait lol!



Lotus! Seems like the longer you wait, the bigger the ring! LOL 
There are matching lotus earrings too, I believe. 
I'm so inspired by you and *j0s1e267* that I'm going to drop by the VCA boutique to try on the lotus ring again... for the umpteenth time. I hope the SA doesn't recognise me.


----------



## evekitti

If anyone's interested, look at the price the lotus ring realised at a Christies auction 5 years ago!

A DIAMOND "LOTUS" RING, BY VAN CLEEF & ARPELS | Christie's


----------



## La Vanguardia

*evekitti - *OMG! I wish I could buy the Lotus for that amount ... what a bargain!!!

Based on your experience trying on the Lotus ring, what do you think are the pros and cons? I've read here that sometimes when you loop the other ring on the other finger that it doesn't fit so properly ... mmm.

*josie - *Wow, 1.5" just for the flower itself is HUMONGOUS!!! I'm really curious to see how it will look like on my finger. Oh, and please do tell and show what new bling you got!


----------



## La Vanguardia

I found a picture of Anne Hathaway wearing the Lotus ring. I think I'm in LOVE!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

OH MY that lotus ring is SO BEAUTIFUL La Van!!! You'll be the queen of VCA around here with that on your finger!!!

A bit more eye candy for my VCA friends! Took this with my camera phone the other day... 










And ooooh if I only had the cash for these!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

ps am definitely going with the 10 motif turquoise necklace but am now thinking of maybe switching my turquoise butterfly for the YG/MOP... hmmmm....

H-Less - isn't the Tiger Eye stunning? 

La Van - I THINK the picture with the multi-frivole necklace has lotus earrings in it? Would be a beautiful "next" dream purchase!!


----------



## j0s1e267

*evekitti and LaVan*, I posted my new ring in the RHR thread and I think you both saw it 

*evekitti*, oh yeah!  I saw that Christie's auction when I was fanatically surfing the web for more VCA!  What a steal!!!!!  So did you try on the Lotus ring again???  I have been lusting after this piece for years and whenever I am at a VCA boutique (which is not alot!), I will always ask to try on the Lotus ring!  I just can't stay away!

*LaVan*, isn't the ring just breathtaking??  In all my Lotus ring trying on experiences, I have not had any issues with how the other ring loops on the other finger.  Do ask your SA if he/she can bring in at least 2-3 different sizes of the ring for you to try.  Between the finger ring sizes may deviate slightly from your norm especially if it is an open ring (e.g. 2-Flower Frivole or the Socrate ring).  E.g. I am usually either a size 53/54 for the 4th finger on my right hand but I was able to wear a size 52 for my 2-Flower Frivole ring.  It fits nicely, not tight and I am still able to roll the ring around.  The opening between the ring provides additional room.

The Lotus flower loop is open so we may be able to wear a smaller size then usual but then you will also have to consider how the other loop fits on the finger you plan to wear it.  And remember that whatever size you try on, be sure to try it for both styles of the ring i.e. open loop between 2 fingers and single on 1 finger and do consider which fingers you plan to wear the ring on to get the best fit/size.  

I am actually waiting on VCA to bring in a different size for me to try to be sure I get the right fit/size.  _I have tried various sizes at a different boutique in the past but want to be sure *if* it happens._


----------



## j0s1e267

Great pictures *surfergirljen*!  Ahhhhh, the WG Frivole collection and the Cosmos earrings, NICEEEEE!


----------



## Ascella

The Frivole necklace is soo beautiful!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Does anyone know the price of the single frivole pendant? La Van??


----------



## La Vanguardia

*surfergirljen - *Ooh, nice eye candy there! Love all the bling. As for the price of the single Frivole diamond pendant, it's best to ask calisnoopy since she has one! 

*josie -* Thanks for sharing your experience with the Lotus ring. I think the way my fingers are, quite even in size and no big variations in bone/fat structure, I probably won't have an issue with the Lotus ring. My Alhambra closed butterfly ring that I can wear in both the middle and ring fingers is size 52 while my 2-flower Frivole is 51. Surprisingly, with the Socrate, size 52 is the most comfortable size I've tried. I think since the flowers really stay put between the fingers, it moves less than with the 2-flower Frivole. With the Lotus, I intend to wear it closed in the middle finger and when open move the closed part to the ring finger. I'm betting size 52 will work. I can first try it on and see how it looks on me, then I can ask the boutique for other sizes if needed.

Oh, I showed my choices again to DH and he really liked the uniqueness of the Lotus one. He said it looks big in the picture but looks really cool! He prefers either the Socrate ring with the earrings or just the Lotus ring.


----------



## j0s1e267

*surfergirljen*, is a single Frivole pendant next on your wish list?  It is on mine 

*LaVan*, that's great!  I have the same plan as you i.e. to wear it closed on my middle finger (it is bigger than my RH ring finger) and open with the other loop on my RH ring finger.  Size 52 fits well but I want to be super sure so I am asking for a size 53 for comparison.  I sound like a broken record but the Lotus Ring is truly special, signature VCA between the finger ring and not a design that can be easily replicated.    One other thought, since you are expecting now, do you have any swelling in your fingers?  I am just wondering if you have to factor that for sizing?


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ My fingers are a tiny bit swollen but I'm getting the size that I normally wear pre-swelling lol! For example, my 2-flower Frivole still fits me perfectly (before and now) while my Butterfly Alhambra ring is now a bit tight on my middle finger. I think it's also the summer heat + semi-swelling if that makes sense.

Oh yeah! The Lotus is definitely difficult to copy and a signature VCA piece ... and that's what I love about it too.  I wonder how much of it is handmade? I would guess there's some involved due to the mechanism.


----------



## Ascella

At this price everything should be handmade no?


----------



## Ascella

surfergirljen said:


> Does anyone know the price of the single frivole pendant? La Van??


Not sure if you are asking about the paved or non-paved, the non-paved is $3500 for WG and $3100 for YG, the paved ones I don't know.


----------



## j0s1e267

*LaVan*, yes, getting the size you normally wear will be the way to go.  summer heat definitely plays a part!

I am with *Ascella* on this one, since it is such an intricate piece, I would think that the Lotus Ring is entirely handmade?


----------



## mishaagui

surfergirljen said:


> OH MY that lotus ring is SO BEAUTIFUL La Van!!! You'll be the queen of VCA around here with that on your finger!!!
> 
> A bit more eye candy for my VCA friends! Took this with my camera phone the other day...


*surfergirljen*, Thank you for the photos!

 Now I'm really lusting for some TE! 

Would you happen to know the price for the TE VA pendant & for the TE butterfly pendant? Here I go dreaming again!

Thanks!


----------



## mishaagui

La Vanguardia said:


> I found a picture of Anne Hathaway wearing the Lotus ring. I think I'm in LOVE!!!



What a stunning piece!  
If only i had the budget & the lifestyle to wear it


----------



## surfergirljen

j0s1e267 said:


> *surfergirljen*, is a single Frivole pendant next on your wish list?  It is on mine
> ?



Ummmm... it just kind of did sneak up on me!!! Since seeing it on Charlotte in Sex and the City I'm kind of trying to get it out of my mind but it's not working.   I might even think about banking the lucky butterfly $$ and saving it for that one day! How much is it? Do you know?


----------



## surfergirljen

j0s1e267 said:


> *surfergirljen*, is a single Frivole pendant next on your wish list?  It is on mine



I'm sorry, I was wrong - it's the socrates that I really love! (although I'd take the frivole any day too!!) 

Anyone own the SOCRATES single bunch necklace pictured here or know the (rough) price?


----------



## surfergirljen

mishaagui said:


> *surfergirljen*, Thank you for the photos!
> 
> Now I'm really lusting for some TE!
> 
> Would you happen to know the price for the TE VA pendant & for the TE butterfly pendant? Here I go dreaming again!
> 
> Thanks!



Shoot she keeps telling me and I keep forgetting!! I believe that the single motif VA MOP is about $1500 and the tiger eye is a bit more, but less than the turquoise. That's USD but I'm always paying in CND so I'm pretty bad at quoting prices anyway... LOL... it's probably $1700 USD?

The MOP butterfly was I think $2350 (?) CND... and the turquoise was like $2800 CND or so... so I'd have to guess the Tiger eye at around $2500 CND, or say $2100 USD or around there. See why I'm useless at this?! haha!


----------



## evekitti

La Vanguardia said:


> *evekitti - *OMG! I wish I could buy the Lotus for that amount ... what a bargain!!!
> 
> Based on your experience trying on the Lotus ring, what do you think are the pros and cons? I've read here that sometimes when you loop the other ring on the other finger that it doesn't fit so properly ... mmm.



*LaVan*, When I tried on the ring, it was too small to wear it on my middle finger, as a single ring. I could only wear it on my ring finger so looping it with the little finger didn't fit properly. I must go back and ask if they have a bigger size.

I can't think of any cons except that it's a big statement ring, so wearing other jewellery with it, like a bracelet or other rings, will look too "Christmas tree-ish". But I love big statement rings, so that's a pro for me!

I love also the 2-lotus BTF ring. It's a bit more casual, daintier and much smaller. If...no... WHEN.... I buy a VCA piece, it will have to be either one!


----------



## evekitti

That does it! I'm starting a VCA fund. I swear before I'm 40 I've got to get this ring.



La Vanguardia said:


> I found a picture of Anne Hathaway wearing the Lotus ring. I think I'm in LOVE!!!


----------



## evekitti

surfergirljen, thank you so much for sharing the photos! I love this necklace! I wonder how much it costs.





[/QUOTE]


----------



## evekitti

Girls, believe it or not, I saw in a magazine a ring that is similar to the Lotus. Instead of a lotus, it was a rose! It was made by a Singapore jeweller, De Fred, if I remember correctly.


----------



## mishaagui

surfergirljen said:


> Shoot she keeps telling me and I keep forgetting!! I believe that the single motif VA MOP is about $1500 and the tiger eye is a bit more, but less than the turquoise. That's USD but I'm always paying in CND so I'm pretty bad at quoting prices anyway... LOL... it's probably $1700 USD?
> 
> The MOP butterfly was I think $2350 (?) CND... and the turquoise was like $2800 CND or so... so I'd have to guess the Tiger eye at around $2500 CND, or say $2100 USD or around there. See why I'm useless at this?! haha!



THanks!


----------



## j0s1e267

*surfergirljen*, last year's pricing for that Socrate necklace is USD9750, it should be 10% more this year.  The single Socrate pendant is USD3600.

*evekitti*, I totally agree with you, there are no *CONs* associated with the Lotus ring!  hehehehehe!  I hope that you can get this ring soon!  I am rooting for both you and *LaVan*!  The multiple flower Frivole necklace in WG pave is USD47000.    Can get a magazine scan of the ring you saw?


----------



## evekitti

j0s1e267 said:


> *surfergirljen*, last year's pricing for that Socrate necklace is USD9750, it should be 10% more this year.  The single Socrate pendant is USD3600.
> 
> *evekitti*, I totally agree with you, there are no *CONs* associated with the Lotus ring!  hehehehehe!  I hope that you can get this ring soon!  I am rooting for both you and *LaVan*!  The multiple flower Frivole necklace in WG pave is USD47000.    Can get a magazine scan of the ring you saw?



I don't think it'll be anytime soon that I can afford the ring. But 40 isn't too many years away, so it'll make a nice birthday present to myself. I'll try to find the magazine where I saw the picture of the ring. I think it was Solitaire but I'm not 100% sure.

47K for the necklace?


----------



## j0s1e267

*evekitti*,  it will be a fabulous birthday pressie! You go girl!  Strictly IMO only, 47K is way too much ... for that price, I want some big rocks, not pave diamonds!  hahahahaha!  I balk at the Socrate necklace price tag too ...


----------



## La Vanguardia

j0s1e267 said:


> *LaVan*, yes, getting the size you normally wear will be the way to go.  summer heat definitely plays a part!
> 
> I am with *Ascella* on this one, since it is such an intricate piece, I would think that the Lotus Ring is entirely handmade?



In one of the videos in the VCA website about craftsmanship and where they're making jewelry by hand, I saw the Lotus on the craftsman's desk. I wonder if it's just for the video or if it's entirely made by hand. 



mishaagui said:


> Now I'm really lusting for some TE!



TE is gorgeous, especially for those who can pull it off. I think it's also more casual and unique than MOP since not many people wear it.



surfergirljen said:


> I'm sorry, I was wrong - it's the socrates that I really love! (although I'd take the frivole any day too!!)
> 
> Anyone own the SOCRATES single bunch necklace pictured here or know the (rough) price?



I vote for saving up for the Socrate 3-flower necklace. In the US, the price I was quoted last week for WG was USD 10,800. It has 0.98 carats of diamonds. It's also really cool that the clasp to close is a flower.



evekitti said:


> That does it! I'm starting a VCA fund. I swear before I'm 40 I've got to get this ring.



You go girl!!! I just thought that if I had started loving VCA before, the prices were lower and I could have saved money avoiding the yearly price increases lol!

Thanks for your input on the Lotus ring. It is indeed a very special design. It reminds of me of the scene in SATC when Samantha wanted to buy the ginormous flower ring for herself and she said, "This flower is the essence of me, unique, one of a kind." And then Carrie said, "and a little too much!" I love that!



j0s1e267 said:


> I balk at the Socrate necklace price tag too ...



I think the price for the whole Socrate line is too much considering they're small pieces. I guess here, the craftsmanship/design does play a role in the pricing as there aren't a lot of diamonds involved. The price for the Socrate 3-flower earrings are also mind boggling and the medium Socrate multi-flower ring is even more expensive than the Lotus ring.

Although, if you add the carat weight of the Socrate 3-flower earrings with the BTF ring, the price is similar to the Lotus ring, which has almost the same amount of diamonds. It's just sometimes easier to justify the price for a big statement piece like the Lotus ring than the dainty Socrate BTF ring and 3-flower earrings.


----------



## j0s1e267

*LaVan*, I guess because I prefer rings in general, I feel more justified paying for a big statement ring vs necklaces/earrings.  Although the Socrate multiple flower ring (medium) is slightly pricier than the Lotus, I think it is a pretty awesome ring and IMO, a very nice statement piece too.  However, for the amount of money, I will rather pay for the Lotus as I feel it is much more unique with a true between the finger concept, plus I am still very much amazed with the hinge mechanism  

Like you say, perhaps it is the intricate craftsmanship involved with making such small Socrate pieces that adds premium to the price.


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I totally agree with you that for the price of the medium Socrate multi-flower ring, I'd also choose the Lotus ring. I think if one can pull it off, it's more unique and the idea that you can wear it open or closed is truly special.


----------



## surfergirljen

j0s1e267 said:


> *surfergirljen*, last year's pricing for that Socrate necklace is USD9750, it should be 10% more this year.  The single Socrate pendant is USD3600.
> 
> *evekitti*, I totally agree with you, there are no *CONs* associated with the Lotus ring!  hehehehehe!  I hope that you can get this ring soon!  I am rooting for both you and *LaVan*!  The multiple flower Frivole necklace in WG pave is USD47000.    Can get a magazine scan of the ring you saw?



Thank you!
Does that seem too much? I don't buy many diamonds etc. Well I'll have to save up - at least that one I can tell DH about! - maybe for my 40th if I still love it it'll be mine! (gives me a few years to think it through!)


----------



## mishaagui

While looking around the web for pictures of the Lucky Alhambra bracelet, I came upon this article -  Big night: Sensible splurging for an evening on the town - Get

More then a year old but still appropriate.. NOw i have something to show my DH, if he says i'm going nuts over VCA...... "Darling, don't worry... this article says it's sensible to splurge on VCA 

After seeing the photos ( & dreaming i can look as good as the model) ... the bracelet is back in my VCA wish/want list


----------



## mishaagui

While looking around the web for pictures of the Lucky Alhambra bracelet, I came upon this article -  Big night: Sensible splurging for an evening on the town - Get

More then a year old but still appropriate.. NOw i have something to show my DH, if he says i'm going nuts over VCA...... "Darling, don't worry... this article says it's sensible to splurge on VCA 

After seeing the photos ( & dreaming i can look as good as the model) ... the bracelet is back in my wish/want list


----------



## mishaagui

Oops sorry double post


----------



## chappy_bb

hi ladies!here is a pic of cameron diaz wearing VCA lotus gold ring.


----------



## j0s1e267

*LaVan*, 

*surfergirljen*, it is too much for me but may not be so for others   It is a pretty necklace with a very unique flower clasp but I just prefer to spend that amount on something more substantial ....

*misshagui*, Thanks for sharing!  

Thanks *chappy_bb*!  It is rare to see a YG version of the Lotus ring around


----------



## floppykelly

vancleef fan said:


> *La Van*
> I love this ring on you



I just received this exact ring a few days ago as a gift. I adore it, haven't taken it off, very comfy.


----------



## evekitti

*j0s1e267*, Here's the ring that's similar to the Lotus, except it looks like a rose. The description doesn't say much except the name of the jeweller but I assume it can open up like the Lotus since there are bands. Sorry for the horrible photo, I'm a camera idiot.


----------



## evekitti

chappy_bb said:


> hi ladies!here is a pic of cameron diaz wearing VCA lotus gold ring.



It's really pretty when worn looped around 2 fingers!


----------



## j0s1e267

*evekitti*, Thanks for the photo!  Wow!  It does look very very familiar!  Gosh!  I wonder if it opens up!  You should go check it out IRL to see how it compares to VCA's Lotus Ring


----------



## La Vanguardia

Well, the pieces I'm interested in are now available and so I'll pass by the boutique next week. They didn't get the right size for the 2 Butterflies but at least I can try it on. It'll take a month before my actual size arrives so I told them it's ok for the moment to try on the size they received.

I'M SO EXCITED!!! I wonder which ring will suit me best. Depending on the size of the Lotus and 2 Butterflies, I can always order another size if those are the pieces I like best.



surfergirljen said:


> Does that seem too much? I don't buy many diamonds etc. Well I'll have to save up - at least that one I can tell DH about! - maybe for my 40th if I still love it it'll be mine! (gives me a few years to think it through!)



It's a lot if you compare it to non-branded diamond jewelry. But then again, it won't be VCA and probably not the design you want.



mishaagui said:


> NOw i have something to show my DH, if he says i'm going nuts over VCA...... "Darling, don't worry... this article says it's sensible to splurge on VCA
> 
> After seeing the photos ( & dreaming i can look as good as the model) ... the bracelet is back in my wish/want list



Lol! It's funny how pieces get on and off in our wish list. Sometimes, we just need that extra "push" to decide whether the piece is right for us or not lol!



floppykelly said:


> I just received this exact ring a few days ago as a gift. I adore it, haven't taken it off, very comfy.



Congratulations on receiving the Socrate ring. Post a modelling pic if you can. Ah, I wish somebody would give me this ring as a present, then I have one choice less in my ring quest lol!



chappy_bb said:


> hi ladies!here is a pic of cameron diaz wearing VCA lotus gold ring.



Oooh! It's really pretty!!! Me likey a LOT!



evekitti said:


> Here's the ring that's similar to the Lotus, except it looks like a rose.



OMG! It does look so similar to the Lotus ring, even the band ... geez! I wonder how much it is ... mmm.


----------



## greenstars

Hi Van cleef fans 
*xxx
read the rules!*


----------



## calisnoopy

^^eep...beautiful but please edit your post since selling is not allowed on tpf


----------



## evekitti

j0s1e267 said:


> *evekitti*, Thanks for the photo!  Wow!  It does look very very familiar!  Gosh!  I wonder if it opens up!  You should go check it out IRL to see how it compares to VCA's Lotus Ring




I will I will! Watch out for my report this weekend!


----------



## Ascella

evekitti said:


> *j0s1e267*, Here's the ring that's similar to the Lotus, except it looks like a rose. The description doesn't say much except the name of the jeweller but I assume it can open up like the Lotus since there are bands. Sorry for the horrible photo, I'm a camera idiot.


It really looks very inspired by the Lotus ring! Do they have other jewels with floral motives?


----------



## j0s1e267

*evekitti*, can't wait for you to report back!  have a great weekend!


----------



## surfergirljen

LOL okay I think I'm kind of over the butterfly now and realllly want the socrates pendant... this website is BAD!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Lol! Hey, at least you get to figure out WHICH piece you really would love to have!


----------



## evekitti

Ascella said:


> It really looks very inspired by the Lotus ring! Do they have other jewels with floral motives?



I'm not sure. Maybe they have the whole VCA-inspired range.


----------



## Ascella

evekitti said:


> I'm not sure. Maybe they have the whole VCA-inspired range.


We are all looking forward to your report .


----------



## Sammyjoe

surfergirljen said:


> LOL okay I think I'm kind of over the butterfly now and realllly want the socrates pendant... *this website is BAD*!


Very true


----------



## Bethc

Sammyjoe said:


> Very true


 
Agreed! 

Now, I want the TE butterfly and I generally don't wear YG


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^^Bethc!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*^ Sammyjoe -* I like your signature lol!


----------



## Bethc

^ Sammyjoe - now you understand why my DH wouldn't even enter the H store when we were there...he doesn't want to know!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lol, thanks La Van! Bethc, you no doubt have a wonderful collection has it, with H, VCA already as well as other jewels and goodies not touched upon here, no wonder your DH is worried!! I would be too! I just love your taste and style!!

I love this thread, because I can remember when the topics where magic, vintage really nice VCA pieces and lots of the posters really wanted some key pieces from those collections..Now.......lots of the ladies have gone into the realms of Socrates, Orchids, Lotus etc So ladies you all rock!!!:urock:


----------



## La Vanguardia

Sammyjoe said:


> Lol, thanks La Van! Bethc, you no doubt have a wonderful collection has it, with H, VCA already as well as other jewels and goodies not touched upon here, no wonder your DH is worried!! I would be too! I just love your taste and style!!
> 
> I love this thread, because I can remember when the topics where magic, vintage really nice VCA pieces and lots of the posters really wanted some key pieces from those collections..Now.......lots of the ladies have gone into the realms of Socrates, Orchids, Lotus etc So ladies you all rock!!!:urock:



^ You rock too! :urock:

You can't imagine how much saving I'm doing for my VCA ring fund! I've also started decluttering my closet and selling things I don't really need and use lol!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Good for you La Van, I still remember your shop your closet thread and your closet is just


----------



## Bethc

I went to visit VCA on my way home and we played with all different necklaces, bracelet etc.  I even tried on the Socrates, which is amazing, but definately not an impluse purchase for me, lol...

I did look at the TE, I love the way it looks.  I wanted the TE butterfly, but apparently there's a lot of new things coming in leading up to Xmas, so I decided to wait on a necklace...

But I did come home with this... and I'm loving it!  This is sooo bad!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Sammyjoe - *Thank you! Now, I let others shop in my closet and see what they want to buy lol!

*bethc - *Ooh la la! What a beautiful ring and the TE stands out really nice! Congratulations on your new purchase!


----------



## lemontart

Bethc said:


> I went to visit VCA on my way home and we played with all different necklaces, bracelet etc. I even tried on the Socrates, which is amazing, but definately not an impluse purchase for me, lol...
> 
> I did look at the TE, I love the way it looks. I wanted the TE butterfly, but apparently there's a lot of new things coming in leading up to Xmas, so I decided to wait on a necklace...
> 
> But I did come home with this... and I'm loving it! This is sooo bad!


 
*Bethc*, congrats on the TE ring! It's so pretty! I really like this vintage ring and I have the WG/MOP version myself. I am thinking to maybe get the YG/Onyx but now I think the YG/TE looks nicer!  May I ask how much is this TE ring?


----------



## Bethc

^^ I tried them all, Onyx, plain gold, Carnellian... I liked the TE the best.  I have enough MOP right now.  I think it was $2,200 w/out tax.

LaVan - thanks... I see why you like the Socrates, fear is what kept me from buying it right then and there!


----------



## mishaagui

Bethc said:


> I went to visit VCA on my way home and we played with all different necklaces, bracelet etc.  I even tried on the Socrates, which is amazing, but definately not an impluse purchase for me, lol...
> 
> I did look at the TE, I love the way it looks.  I wanted the TE butterfly, but apparently there's a lot of new things coming in leading up to Xmas, so I decided to wait on a necklace...
> 
> But I did come home with this... and I'm loving it!  This is sooo bad!



OMG! TE! COngratulations *Bethc*!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Stunning TE ring Bethc!! You set your sights on something and its mission accomplished:salute:

I need a money orchard talk less about a tree!Lol!!


----------



## Bethc

^^ this is so not good!  I wanted the necklace and bracelet too, but when my SA is telling me to wait to see what is coming, I figured I should listen to her, right?

Right now, it's hiding in my dresser, I'm not sure when I'm going to tell DH so that I can wear it?


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> ^^ this is so not good!  I wanted the necklace and bracelet too, but when my SA is telling me to wait to see what is coming, I figured I should listen to her, right?
> 
> Right now, it's hiding in my dresser, I'm not sure when I'm going to tell DH so that I can wear it?



Ahahah - I have that problem too with my upcoming 10 motif turq. neckace!! I actually even think it would be easier to sneak the socrates pendnt in b/c I could tell him it was s ilver or cz. Looks enough like a lot of random silver I have (to a very untrained boy eye anyway!!) that he might not even question it but the alhambra is very distinctive.

CONGRATS on the gorgeous ring!!! What a pretty treat! I am dying to know what is coming up!!!


----------



## mishaagui

Bethc said:


> ^^ this is so not good!  I wanted the necklace and bracelet too, but when my SA is telling me to wait to see what is coming, I figured I should listen to her, right?
> 
> Right now, it's hiding in my dresser, I'm not sure when I'm going to tell DH so that I can wear it?



 I can't wait to see your modeling pictures..
BTW, I have the same problem  re. my Frivole earrings.. Don't know when i'll make a reveal to my DH....  still debating if I'll just wear them when it arrives..( & just hope he won't notice them ) or I'll wait 'til my birthday ... & just say.. "Thank you for your birthday gift!" LOL!


----------



## surfergirljen

Okay so you girls are all jewelry experts here... just for argument's sake so I don't go into this blindly, what ELSE could I buy (in terms of diamond pendant kind of things) for $11,000 if I didn't get the socrates pendant?


----------



## j0s1e267

Great ring *BethC*!

*misshagui*, I like your birthday idea!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*bethc - *I'm curious to see what's coming too.

*surfergirljen - *For around 11k you can also get the Socrate ring, Frivole diamond earrings, and I think the Perlee rose gold/diamond ring.


----------



## calisnoopy

chappy_bb said:


> hi ladies!here is a pic of cameron diaz wearing VCA lotus gold ring.


 
wow its so gorgy...in YG too!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

evekitti said:


> *j0s1e267*, Here's the ring that's similar to the Lotus, except it looks like a rose. The description doesn't say much except the name of the jeweller but I assume it can open up like the Lotus since there are bands. Sorry for the horrible photo, I'm a camera idiot.


 
wow...may i ask who the designer of this ring is...its gorgy!!! was there any price?


----------



## calisnoopy

Ascella said:


> At this price everything should be handmade no?


 
i would hope so...did we get a definitive answer on this...i can also ask my SA next time i speak with her too...


----------



## calisnoopy

surfergirljen said:


> Does anyone know the price of the single frivole pendant? La Van??


 
sorry for the late reply--but mine was around 6XXX USD

what is the next VCA piece on your list surfergirljen?


----------



## sunshinesmilee

Bethc said:


> I went to visit VCA on my way home and we played with all different necklaces, bracelet etc.  I even tried on the Socrates, which is amazing, but definately not an impluse purchase for me, lol...
> 
> I did look at the TE, I love the way it looks.  I wanted the TE butterfly, but apparently there's a lot of new things coming in leading up to Xmas, so I decided to wait on a necklace...
> 
> But I did come home with this... and I'm loving it!  This is sooo bad!



Such a beautiful ring, Bethc!  The TE is amazing.  Do you or anyone else know if it is ok to get these rings (even the MOP) wet?  I like to wash my hands frequently at my place of work, so I am a little concerned about how delicate these pieces may be.


----------



## j0s1e267

hi *sunshinesmilee*, it is OK to get the rings wet with water when we wash our hands with water & soap


----------



## Bethc

^^ my SA said yes, but I'm still iffy about MOP, I think you still have to be careful...


Thank you all some much... you know *surfergirljen*, I think you're right.  DH knows the clover is VCA, but if I came in with a new diamond ring, he might roll his eyes at me, but he wouldn't know where I bought it right off...


----------



## Ascella

calisnoopy said:


> i would hope so...did we get a definitive answer on this...i can also ask my SA next time i speak with her too...


That would be great if you could ask, I wouldn't be surprised that all VCA pieces are handmade, even the Alhambra line that is.


----------



## evekitti

IMHO, I do not think every single piece VCA jewellery is handmade. It does not make economic sense for an haute joaillier as big as VCA with boutiques worldwide to have a stable of craftsmen making every single piece. Perhaps it's a combination of machine and hand. I would not be surprised if the new collection Une Journée à Paris is entirely machine made. If handmade, every piece would have subtle but discernible differences. But I do know that haute joaillerie with the Mysteriuex setting are all handmade.


----------



## evekitti

La Van, j0s1e267, calisnoopy and everyone else who was intrigued by the Lotus-lookalike ring I posted, I called the boutique and the ring is already sold! It was specially custom made and it costs...... <drumroll please> ....... SGD8K+++. That translates to roughly USD5.5K +++!!


----------



## Ascella

evekitti said:


> Perhaps it's a combination of machine and hand.


This might be closest to the truth.


----------



## Ascella

I found this photo in the French Vogue No. 899:


----------



## Bethc

^^very interesting pic... I like the longest MOP, I'm guessing magic, necklace- which one is that - 16 motif?


----------



## surfergirljen

calisnoopy said:


> sorry for the late reply--but mine was around 6XXX USD
> 
> what is the next VCA piece on your list surfergirljen?



Well I'm really thinking about the socrates pendant! It's soooo pretty and since seeing it on Charlotte on Sex and the City I'm loooving it. It's quite expensive for me ESPECIALLY considering what I've ended up with at the end of my little spree, a 10 motif, a 5 motif and a bracelet! And to think 6 months ago I gasped at the price of a pendant! LOL. I think though that I have enough alhambra for now and am ready for a diamond!! I just have to think about it very carefully. 

By the way, I watched 3 episodes of SATC back to back last night and I think I saw Charlotte wear VCA at least 4 times! She had the more "modern" WG MOP alhambra single motif necklace on in many scenes and the fluerette necklace and earrings in another!


----------



## surfergirljen

They ARE hand made btw! - my sales associate said that they have to train craftsmen to do it and it takes a year or two... and that that's why there are price increases every year, because in France everyone gets automatic pay increases of like 7% every year and they have to pass the costs on to the customer.  But I'm not sure about EVERY piece now that I think about it... LOL. What could they do with machine?


----------



## evekitti

surfergirljen said:


> They ARE hand made btw! - my sales associate said that they have to train craftsmen to do it and it takes a year or two... and that that's why there are price increases every year, because in France everyone gets automatic pay increases of like 7% every year and they have to pass the costs on to the customer.  But I'm not sure about EVERY piece now that I think about it... LOL. What could they do with machine?



Perhaps they have to train the craftsmen to manage the machines. I would think that moulds are used for pieces like the figurines in Une Journée à Paris. I can't believe they would be handmade, it's too perfect to be so. But for pavé diamonds, for sure they have to be set by hand.


----------



## evekitti

As usual, Ascella, you always posts the best photos! The Lotus ring is tdf! La Van, are you more swayed in that direction now?







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Greenstar

The butterfly ring is very nice but dont you think its a little big for her hand?


----------



## evekitti

Greenstar said:


> The butterfly ring is very nice but dont you think its a little big for her hand?


It's beautiful! I don't think it's too big, I think that's the design. Isn't it the Envol ring you wanted to get?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*evekitti - *Oh, yeah baby! Looking at that model rock the Lotus ring definitely makes my heart skip a beat lol! The ring looks really fabulous and modern in that pic. 

*Ascella - *Thanks for posting the pic. Love all the pieces!

*surfergirljen - *I think you already have your key Alhambra pieces. If the Socrate necklace really makes you fall in love, I'd go for that one. 

*Greenstar - *That Envol butterfly ring will be huge for any finger and it just depends how the person can pull it off. When I tried it on, it just swallowed my hand lol!


----------



## H-Less

surfergirljen said:


> ps am definitely going with the 10 motif turquoise necklace but am now thinking of maybe switching my turquoise butterfly for the YG/MOP... hmmmm....
> 
> H-Less - isn't the Tiger Eye stunning?
> 
> La Van - I THINK the picture with the multi-frivole necklace has lotus earrings in it? Would be a beautiful "next" dream purchase!!


 
So pretty.  Thanks for sharing I haven't seen that in person.  
Ladies I missed so much...I haven't visited the forum for  week (away for business) and then a horrible flu for the last 5 days.  That pic made me smile.  Thanks SGJ.


----------



## H-Less

Bethc said:


> I went to visit VCA on my way home and we played with all different necklaces, bracelet etc. I even tried on the Socrates, which is amazing, but definately not an impluse purchase for me, lol...
> 
> I did look at the TE, I love the way it looks. I wanted the TE butterfly, but apparently there's a lot of new things coming in leading up to Xmas, so I decided to wait on a necklace...
> 
> But I did come home with this... and I'm loving it! This is sooo bad!


 
OMG TE sister...I love it.  Many congrats...I heard the same thing about influx of TE for fall.  It seems that TE is becoming tre' chic.  Wear it in good health.
-H


----------



## Ascella

evekitti said:


> As usual, Ascella, you always posts the best photos!


The rest of the photo shoot contains lots of eye candies too, you will definitely love the Chanel and Dior ones .

So apologies to everyone and Vogue, here comes something OT:


----------



## Bethc

H-Less said:


> OMG TE sister...I love it.  Many congrats...I heard the same thing about influx of TE for fall.  It seems that TE is becoming tre' chic.  Wear it in good health.
> -H



Thank you H-less!  My SA has always told me that it would look with my coloring, but I was fixated on MOP and Turq...it was your necklace that made me think about trying it.  What other TE pieces did you get?


----------



## evekitti

THANK YOU ASCELLA! I have a huge grin on my face now! It would be even bigger if I could afford some of the pieces.


----------



## geminisparklers

Congrats to you Bethc! The TE looks gorgeous on your fingers...


----------



## wantitneedit

Ascella, are these pics from the current French Vogue?  thank you


----------



## Ascella

*evekitti*: Every house has so different style, it's really fun to see this kind of comparison photos.

*wantitneedit*: Yes, I believe it is the August number.


----------



## wantitneedit

Ascella, thanks for replying, pics are fabulous!


----------



## Bethc

geminisparklers said:


> Congrats to you Bethc! The TE looks gorgeous on your fingers...


 
Thank you!  I wore it to work today, I'm in love!

I am having trouble matching it, I'm wearing my trinity ring on the other hand, which goes with any color gold, but then my earrings, necklace and braclet are all WG/Diamond... this is going to be harder than I thought.


----------



## mishaagui

*Ascella*, Thanks for the photos! Love them all!


----------



## j0s1e267

*evekitti*, wow!  now it really makes me wonder whether there is a hinge mechanism on the ring!  it is definitely a copy alright, just switching out the flower to prevent any copyrights infringement!  so did you try on the Lotus ring again? 

*Ascella*, GREAT pics!!!!!  Drooling over every single one of them!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Ascella - *Thanks for posting the pictures. It's interesting that VCA had the cheapest (&#8364;700,000) amount in terms of the jewelry the model was wearing. I can just imagine how the price would skyrocket if they would have used pieces with invisible setting and lots of bling.


----------



## Greenstar

evekitti said:


> It's beautiful! I don't think it's too big, I think that's the design. Isn't it the Envol ring you wanted to get?


 

Yes it is but I have never seen the ring in real life,I just dident think it was so big thats all, maybe you can get the Envol in diffrent sizes????


I have very small hands





Errrmmmm.......my purse is very small right now too


----------



## Ascella

*wantitneedit*, *mishaagui*, *j0s1e267* and *La Van*: Pleasure on my side that you enjoyed the pictures.

*La Van*: I thought about it too, I guess they wanted to highlight the Alhambra line.


----------



## kat99

What do people think of the other Lotus ring, the b-t-f ring that doesn't have the hinge, with the marquis diamonds? I love it but it doesn't seem to be as popular. Does anybody have a price idea? I remember it seemed like quite a lot in the past but doesn't seem to be in stock at the boutiques so I didn't ask. 

Also found out that the plume (one of my faves) is now discontinued.


----------



## calisnoopy

^^im getting so confused now LOL

there are 2 lotus rings?

does anyone have pics of both??


----------



## kat99

it is in the catalog...on the same page as the lotus ring (the latest green catalog). argh, i threw out all of mine a few weeks ago or else i could scan it. does anybody else know what i am talking about?

Found it in an earlier post! Already posted, this one is around $28k now I think


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=824026&d=1247265266


----------



## evekitti

j0s1e267 said:


> *evekitti*, wow!  now it really makes me wonder whether there is a hinge mechanism on the ring!  it is definitely a copy alright, just switching out the flower to prevent any copyrights infringement!  so did you try on the Lotus ring again?



I asked if the ring opened up to loop on 2 fingers and she said yes! Then I asked if it was like the Van Cleef Lotus ring, and the answer was an unabashed YES! As a matter of fact, another well-known jewellery boutique I visited described to me a ring they had custom made for a customer, which also opened up with a hinge to fit on 2 fingers! 

Nope, I didn't try the Lotus ring again. I didn't have time last week. And I live so close to the boutique. So close yet so far .....


----------



## evekitti

kat99 said:


> What do people think of the other Lotus ring, the b-t-f ring that doesn't have the hinge, with the marquis diamonds? I love it but it doesn't seem to be as popular. Does anybody have a price idea? I remember it seemed like quite a lot in the past but doesn't seem to be in stock at the boutiques so I didn't ask.
> 
> Also found out that the plume (one of my faves) is now discontinued.



I love the 2 lotus btf ring too! I was all set to buy it in Paris till I saw the price. I didn't expect it to be more expensive than the bigger Lotus ring, but I guess it's because of the marquise diamonds. But they weren't all that big so I didn't think it justified the tag of Euro 21K.


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> *evekitti - *
> 
> 
> *surfergirljen - *I think you already have your key Alhambra pieces. If the Socrate necklace really makes you fall in love, I'd go for that one.



I think I am falling!!

Okay girls here's the new question on the table!!

My SA isn't back until the 18th and my turquoise 10 motif is on order until then... 

... but in the meantime I've kind of fallen in love with the socrates pendant (I TOTALLY have you to blame for that one La Van! Staring at the pics of the ring made me just LOVE the design!!!) 

So here's what I have right now:
20 motif MOP WG necklace (vintage Alhambra)
5 motif WG/TURQ bracelet (same)

... and I'm returning my YG/MOP 10 motif in exchange for EITHER:

1) the 10 motif turquoise necklace OR
2) am now considering the 3 flower socrates pendant. 

The socrates pendant is about 4K more... but it is soooo pretty!!! 

I do believe I'd wear the socrates more. I love them both. I cannot afford both.

Thoughts? 

Maybe one big alhambra necklace is enough for now???


----------



## evekitti

I would go for the Socrate pendant! Since you already have an Alhambra necklace, a Socrate pendant would be a nice alternative for a different look. Then you can gradually add the ring, the earrings ....


----------



## H-Less

Bethc said:


> Thank you H-less! My SA has always told me that it would look with my coloring, but I was fixated on MOP and Turq...it was your necklace that made me think about trying it. What other TE pieces did you get?


 
Nothing new still... just the 10 motif and 5 motif, but definitely trying to figure out next step...
-H


----------



## H-Less

SGJ-
You are so funny!  
I have to say go for the socrates pendant -- it is gorgy.


----------



## surfergirljen

H-Less said:


> SGJ-
> You are so funny!
> I have to say go for the socrates pendant -- it is gorgy.



I know, I'm on "upgrading crack" - every time I go back in there I trade in something for something more expensive!

Here's that picture of Charlotte wearing it in SATC Movie that someone was asking about earlier ... so pretty!!

(Oh ps am also taking back the lucky turquoise butterfly... it's so pretty but I'm in love with the two pieces above more! So I'm returning $5600 + $2900 = $8500) (Canadian dollars that is) ... that would either cover the turquoise 10 motif at $7800 or most of the socrates at $12500). I honestly think I'd put the $$ down and make myself save the rest on it on layaway until my birthday in September at least just so I don't feel so SPOILED! (spoiling myself but still...) Plus then I can bring it into the house and DH won't question it as much.   (will never tell him it's real though! or at least how much it costs!)

(did I mention how glad I am to have you girls to bounce these ideas off of?)


----------



## surfergirljen

evekitti said:


> I would go for the Socrate pendant! Since you already have an Alhambra necklace, a Socrate pendant would be a nice alternative for a different look. Then you can gradually add the ring, the earrings ....



Oooh you are tempting me now!!! Am leaning this way... I kind of think that too - I feel like for me, I already have the two alhambra pieces that I would dream of having... the rest would be icing on the cake (icing I'd love! But sort of more of the gorgeous same)... this would be something totally different...


----------



## lemontart

surfergirljen said:


> I think I am falling!!
> 
> Okay girls here's the new question on the table!!
> 
> My SA isn't back until the 18th and my turquoise 10 motif is on order until then...
> 
> ... but in the meantime I've kind of fallen in love with the socrates pendant (I TOTALLY have you to blame for that one La Van! Staring at the pics of the ring made me just LOVE the design!!!)
> 
> So here's what I have right now:
> 20 motif MOP WG necklace (vintage Alhambra)
> 5 motif WG/TURQ bracelet (same)
> 
> ... and I'm returning my YG/MOP 10 motif in exchange for EITHER:
> 
> 1) the 10 motif turquoise necklace OR
> 2) am now considering the 3 flower socrates pendant.
> 
> The socrates pendant is about 4K more... but it is soooo pretty!!!
> 
> I do believe I'd wear the socrates more. I love them both. I cannot afford both.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Maybe one big alhambra necklace is enough for now???


 
LOL! *surfergirljen*, your collection and 'to buy' list keep changing!  I agree that you will wear the socrates pendant more often then the alhambra necklace, and if I were you I will pick socrates pendant over the 10 motif WG/Turquoise necklace. If you got the 10 motif, I have a feeling that end up you will be exchanging it to socrates anyway! Plus it's nice to get something different from your current collection.


----------



## Ascella

surfergirljen said:


> Oooh you are tempting me now!!! Am leaning this way... I kind of think that too - I feel like for me, I already have the two alhambra pieces that I would dream of having... the rest would be icing on the cake (icing I'd love! But sort of more of the gorgeous same)... this would be something totally different...


Socrate is definitely more useful than Alhambra, so I would say go for it.


----------



## j0s1e267

evekitti said:


> I asked if the ring opened up to loop on 2 fingers and she said yes! Then I asked if it was like the Van Cleef Lotus ring, and the answer was an unabashed YES! As a matter of fact, another well-known jewellery boutique I visited described to me a ring they had custom made for a customer, which also opened up with a hinge to fit on 2 fingers!
> 
> Nope, I didn't try the Lotus ring again. I didn't have time last week. And I live so close to the boutique. So close yet so far .....


 
OMG!  I am ready to faint!  I am still sticking to VCA's Lotus ring!  I wonder how the non-VCA hinge mechanism compares.  

I am sure you will get to try the Lotus ring again ... soon!


----------



## j0s1e267

*surfergirljen*, definitely the Socrates pendant.  The combination of the Socrates necklace and WG/Turquoise bracelet, simply divine!


----------



## La Vanguardia

surfergirljen said:


> ... but in the meantime I've kind of fallen in love with the socrates pendant (I TOTALLY have you to blame for that one La Van! Staring at the pics of the ring made me just LOVE the design!!!)
> 
> I do believe I'd wear the socrates more. I love them both. I cannot afford both.
> 
> Thoughts?



You talking to me? I didn't do anything lol!!! I just merely opened your horizon to what's possible. Just joking.

I seriously think that you should get the Socrate 3-flower necklace. It's so sparkly and the flower clasp is really a cool feature. You're lucky that you can still exchange your other items for credit so maybe that's a sign!


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> You talking to me? I didn't do anything lol!!! I just merely opened your horizon to what's possible. Just joking.
> 
> I seriously think that you should get the Socrate 3-flower necklace. It's so sparkly and the flower clasp is really a cool feature. You're lucky that you can still exchange your other items for credit so maybe that's a sign!



Haha... you're my shopping inspiration!! 

Okay I really think I might get it now... it's quite a bit more interesting than a single solitaire diamond necklace and yet could really be an everyday (nice days!) necklace too! I'm so lucky my SA loves me and is taking care of me... mind you I keep buying "up" so it's good for her too!  Eeeeee... cannot wait until the 18th to go in and visit it again, I'm so glad I took a good picture of it in the window. I just hope no one buys it! 

So La Vanguardia - I'm so confused now, have you switched to the lotus? Have you made a decision yet? I cannot wait to see what you buy!!


----------



## surfergirljen

j0s1e267 said:


> *surfergirljen*, definitely the Socrates pendant.  The combination of the Socrates necklace and WG/Turquoise bracelet, simply divine!



Ooh good point!! So now are YOU getting the lotus ring? I was on vacay when the whole lotus discussion started!


----------



## surfergirljen

Ascella said:


> Socrate is definitely more useful than Alhambra, so I would say go for it.



Thanks Ascella! And the pictures were gorgeous. 

Out of curiosity, which pieces do you have?


----------



## Ascella

surfergirljen said:


> Thanks Ascella! And the pictures were gorgeous.
> Out of curiosity, which pieces do you have?


The short answer is that I don't own anything from VCA yet. I started to look into the brand because I really wanted to get a piece, but after lots of research the sad conclusion is that those pieces that I am able to purchase are not my style, and the ones I love would either be too blingy for my needs or totally out of my range. But of course I blame everything on the fact that VCA refuses to open a counter/store within any reasonable range from my home.


----------



## evekitti

Ascella said:


> The short answer is that I don't own anything from VCA yet. I started to look into the brand because I really wanted to get a piece, but after lots of research the sad conclusion is that those pieces that I am able to purchase are not my style, and the ones I love would either be too blingy for my needs or totally out of my range. *But of course I blame everything on the fact that VCA refuses to open a counter/store within any reasonable range from my home.*



Well, you're going to be a stone's throw away from the mothership soon! And I predict you'll be starting a VCA collection too!


----------



## ilikechloe

SGJ....I'd definitely go for the Socrates over the Alhambra since you already have a few pieces from that collection.  I've been eyeing on the Socrates myself....I have the BTF ring and love it!  Always receive many complements.  

I don't want to confuse you any further, but the frivole WG pave diamonds is also gorgeous, less expensive, and will be practical for everday.  My personal dilema was similar to yours, except that I couldn't decide between the Socrate or the Frivole.  The bottom line is.....you can never have enough VCA.....wish we can have them all!!!!!


----------



## evekitti

j0s1e267 said:


> OMG!  I am ready to faint!  I am still sticking to VCA's Lotus ring!  I wonder how the non-VCA hinge mechanism compares.
> 
> I am sure you will get to try the Lotus ring again ... soon!



I quite agree, there's nothing like buying the real thing! Now, if only they could make the lotus open and close too


----------



## Ascella

evekitti said:


> Well, you're going to be a stone's throw away from the mothership soon! And I predict you'll be starting a VCA collection too!


There will be so many other distractions too .


----------



## surfergirljen

ilikechloe said:


> SGJ....I'd definitely go for the Socrates over the Alhambra since you already have a few pieces from that collection.  I've been eyeing on the Socrates myself....I have the BTF ring and love it!  Always receive many complements.
> 
> I don't want to confuse you any further, but the frivole WG pave diamonds is also gorgeous, less expensive, and will be practical for everday.  My personal dilema was similar to yours, except that I couldn't decide between the Socrate or the Frivole.  The bottom line is.....you can never have enough VCA.....wish we can have them all!!!!!



So true! You have to get it... we can be socrates sisters! LOL. I do love the frivole but not as much... I just love the shape of the socrates flowers and the "bunch" as opposed to the single one... sigh... would love to get them all!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Hey does anyone know why the frivole and socrates aren't in the website? Or am I missing them?


----------



## La Vanguardia

surfergirljen said:


> Hey does anyone know why the frivole and socrates aren't in the website? Or am I missing them?



The Socrate BTF ring is there but none from the Frivole collection.


----------



## Greenstar

Oh god,I just cant wait to see what yous girls buy Im dying to see the sparkling pix


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Drum rolls please lol! *

All the pieces I wanted to try were finally in the boutique ... yay! On my way there, I never felt this shopping adrenalin ever since I got my first Birkin lol! I was so excited and was having butterflies in my stomach. 

*The choices were to get either:*
- Lotus ring
- 2 Butterflies BTF ring
- Socrate BTF ring w/ 3-flower necklace or 3-flower earrings

*Reality said:*
- The *Lotus ring* was GINORMOUS!!!!! The design is really fabulous and the ring is an absolute stunner, especially the way you can open and close it. But the dang ring swallowed my whole hand lol! Even the SA said it was TOO MUCH for me and would be better suited for a tall person or someone with long fingers. In addition, the fit was a bit off because if I choose a size to wear the ring closed in my middle finger, it would be too big to wear open on my ring finger. I forgot to take a pic ... oops!

- The *Socrate ring* was just perfect! The SA also said it looked really nice on my fingers and worn together with the rest of my jewelry. It was definitely a winner!  Now, the choice became difficult on which matching piece to get with it ... mmm. The 3-flower necklace was really pretty, but when I think of it, I wear earrings more often than necklaces. The 3-flower earrings were also gorgeous and I love how it draped around my ears. Then, I started to calculate how much the earrings and ring would cost and realized that if I add a bit more, I could actually get both the Socrate BTF and 2 Butterflies BTF rings!!! This way, I can have 2 differing looks.  

- The *2 Butterflies ring* has been in my head since forever and I couldn't stop thinking about it. It was definitely a nice match with all my jewelry and I think I was obsessing about it more than anything else lol!  I was ready to take the plunge when the SA took out something else ...







Meet the new *Birds of Paradise BTF ring*. It's going to be launched here in October and the boutique started getting the first pieces. It looks like lace covering my fingers!!! So gorgeous and definitely unique. I couldn't decide between this and the 2 Butterflies (both were the same price). I definitely needed to think about it because both were really different but equally stunning. The 2 Butterflies is more classic while the Birds of Paradise is modern, edgy and can fabulously be worn day and night. 






I told the SA that I will think about it and decide. I'm in no rush and this will be *Part II of my VCA saga ... 2 Butterflies or Birds of Paradise *lol! Now, I have the pics to contemplate on.

So, I came home with the Socrate BTF ring and I'm so happy.  It's so sparkly and I love how the flowers are bundled up. The SA also gave me a silver plate that Christofle made especially for VCA and La Duree candies.











*Handmade or not?*
Oh, I did ask the SA about this and the Alhambra pieces are just partly handmade. But the Socrate, 2 Butterflies, Lotus, Birds of Paradise are all completely handmade that's why you normally won't find a boutique with multiple sizes/pieces available due to the limited quantity.


----------



## Bethc

La Van - Absolutely stunning!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## whistlez

OMG woww!!!! Congrats to you La Vanguardia! That is just stunning!  I am so envious of you! the socrate suits you really well! Enjoy! 

I must say the Birds of Paradise ring is really interesting! i cant wait to check it out in my local branch.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

congrats on your socrate BTF ring...it looks beautiful on you 

my mom has one too and i like to try it on but i can't wear it since our ring sizes are different.


----------



## evekitti

LA VAN, WOW! Congratulations on your decision! It does look really pretty on your fingers! The Lotus is huge isn't it?<LOL> I hope it doesn't fit me either so I can cross that out. The Birds of Paradise looks really unique, although I'm wondering if it will be a hindrance when I'm holding chopsticks  Is it entirely pavé diamonds? I'm looking forward to your VCA Saga, The Sequel!


----------



## mishaagui

Congratulations* LaVan*! The Socrate rings really looks stunning on your fingers!

The Birds of Paradise BTF is truly unique... first time i've ever seen a design like this...
Can't wait for your next purchase


----------



## geminisparklers

La Van, what a gorgeous addition to your VCA family! Congrats on the Socrates!


----------



## H-Less

Many congratulations LaVan!
I love, love, love, your Socrates ring.  So lovely....  It looks gorgy on your finger.  Complete stunner.  

And what a great dilema to have between the 2 butterflies and Birds of Paradise BTF ring.  WOW 

Best of luck in your decision.  I love for 2 butterflies, but I must admit i am totally smitten by them.

-H


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you, thank you everyone!!! I wore my ring to bed last night and my DH said I'm like a little girl lol! 



whistlez said:


> I must say the Birds of Paradise ring is really interesting! i cant wait to check it out in my local branch.



You should definitely have a look at it when it arrives at your boutique. When you first see it, it looks strange. However, it completely changes when you wear it on your fingers. There's also another one with an actual bird (stunning), but it was again too big for my fingers.



evekitti said:


> LA VAN, WOW! Congratulations on your decision! It does look really pretty on your fingers! The Lotus is huge isn't it?<LOL> I hope it doesn't fit me either so I can cross that out. The Birds of Paradise looks really unique, although I'm wondering if it will be a hindrance when I'm holding chopsticks  Is it entirely pavé diamonds? I'm looking forward to your VCA Saga, The Sequel!



Lol! I didn't expect the Lotus to be so ginormous. But then again, I only saw it worn by tall people in the pics such as Anne Hathaway, Cameron Diaz and that Vogue model. I'm a shrimp compared to them lol! :lolots: This is one ring that definitely needs to be tried on as the size can make a major difference on how you want it worn.

The Birds of Paradise is completely pave diamonds ... around 2.05 carats. It's so sparkly! I can see it worn with jeans or a cocktail dress. I don't think it'll be an issue with chopsticks as it's really very comfortable and lies flat on the fingers. The Lotus, on the other hand, needs some getting used to when worn open because of the loop.



mishaagui said:


> The Birds of Paradise BTF is truly unique... first time i've ever seen a design like this...
> Can't wait for your next purchase



Oh, yeah! It's definitely different and I've also never seen it done by other designers. I wonder how long it'll take until someone else copies it. The way it envelopes/sits on the fingers is really nice too.



H-Less said:


> Many congratulations LaVan!
> I love, love, love, your Socrates ring.  So lovely....  It looks gorgy on your finger.  Complete stunner.
> 
> And what a great dilema to have between the 2 butterflies and Birds of Paradise BTF ring.  WOW
> 
> Best of luck in your decision.  I love for 2 butterflies, but I must admit i am totally smitten by them.
> 
> -H



Oh, my! Tell me about the 2 Butterflies ... it keeps circling in my head!!!


----------



## evekitti

La Vanguardia said:


> You should definitely have a look at it when it arrives at your boutique. When you first see it, it looks strange. However, it completely changes when you wear it on your fingers. There's also another one with *an actual bird (stunning*), but it was again too big for my fingers.



 Sounds beautiful! Can you describe it a little?


----------



## j0s1e267

*LaVan*, *CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  * I am SO EXCITED and HAPPY for you!  The Socrate ring looks *AMAZING* on you!  The Birds of Paradise ring looks very interesting but I still prefer the two butterflies on you   Do post more modelling pics of your new BLING!  Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats La Van!! Your socrates ring is perfecto!!!!

With the other 2 rings, I would take a breather and then get the butterflies!Lol! Both look good, but for me I think the butterflies has the edge.

Enjoy your new ring!! Its stunning!!!


----------



## Ascella

*La Van*: Congratulations!!! The Socrate ring looks really good on you. I also think the butterflies looks better on you than the Bird of Paradise, especially when curving the fingers. Now I'm really curious about how the other pieces look like in the Bird of Paradise collection.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you everyone!!! I'm wearing the Socrate around the house today lol!



evekitti said:


> Sounds beautiful! Can you describe it a little?



It's a little 3-dimensional bird (at least the front part) all in pave diamonds. If I remember correctly, one wing is spread out into a spiral and even though the ring is only worn on 1 finger, the whole design covers 2 fingers. It was stunning and would be a gorgeous cocktail/evening ring.



j0s1e267 said:


> *LaVan*, *CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  * I am SO EXCITED and HAPPY for you!  The Socrate ring looks *AMAZING* on you!  The Birds of Paradise ring looks very interesting but I still prefer the two butterflies on you   Do post more modelling pics of your new BLING!  Enjoy!!!!!



I'm also leaning more towards the 2 Butterflies because I've been obsessing about it since FOREVER!!!!!!!! Here are some more modelling pics of the Socrate for you with natural light. The ring is so SPARKLY even though the flowers are small!  I love how it can be worn with all my bracelets and printed/colorful clothes without being too much. 



















Sammyjoe said:


> With the other 2 rings, I would take a breather and then get the butterflies!Lol! Both look good, but for me I think the butterflies has the edge.



Yeap, will definitely take a breather to ponder and think about the 2 other rings. I'm so glad I've now seen what could be possible with my budget so that I don't regret it later. Now, off to enjoy my Socrate.



Ascella said:


> Now I'm really curious about how the other pieces look like in the Bird of Paradise collection.



Definitely go have a look. They are big pieces but gorgeous!!! It'll be so much fun to try them all!!! The necklace also had a huge dangling pendant. I didn't see the earrings but the SA said they were also huge!


----------



## surfergirljen

OMG LA VAN IT IS SO PRETTY!!!!! Am sooo happy for you, and as if I was't fully in love before, that top picture you just took has totally sold me on the socrates pendant!! 

You made a great choice IMHO for your hands.. it looks perfect on you. I can't wait to get mine! If you take any more outdoor pics do post them, I love how you style your jewelry! You could be a catalogue photographer!! 

I just found all the socrates pics in the big shiny catalogue but the ONE they don't picture is the 3 flower one! Odd. Oh well. I can stare at all the pics you post until I get mine!  

As for the butterfly/birds of paradise... the birds one is really exquisite and original! But I personally like the butterflies on your fingers more and feel like your heart is with them... plus you have one that's all diamonds now, and one with two different colours would mix it up a bit, non?  

Merry Christmas!! (it must feel like that for you!)


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ It's Christmas everyday ... that's what my parents always told me lol!

Here's a picture especially for you that I just took. The Socrate ring nesting with my Matryoshka Dolls that I bought in Russia. It's actually 7 pieces but I thought 3 is enough for the picture. Gosh, the smallest doll is so tiny but the painting is still very detailed.


----------



## surfergirljen

OMG the more I look at that socrates design the more I just love it. So stunning!

That picture is so cute! I can't believe how teeny that doll is either.  You seem like you live such a fun life with so much travel, do you travel for work or are you just having fun?  

That ring is breathtaking ... congrats again!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I travel mostly for fun! It was a hobby of mine to count the number of countries I've actually visited until I got pregnant ... so far, 43 countries. 

When I was employed, I travelled a little bit but not so much as my holiday travels lol! Now, I'm self employed so I don't really travel for work but makes it easier to make spontaneous fun trips!


----------



## j0s1e267

*LaVan*, GREAT pics!  Your Socrate ring is *BEAUTIFUL *and looks absolutely *STUNNING* on you!!!   I rotate and wear my bling around the house too (and sometimes to bed!!) so I totally get you


----------



## Greenstar

Your jewllery is stunning thanks for posting Pixs:urock:


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lovely photography La Van!


----------



## MissV

La Van - That ring is gorgeous!!


----------



## jayjay77

*La Van *-- your ring is just amazing!  So happy that you are so happy with your purchase!

I am enjoying everyone's purchases!!! -- it will be quiet a while before I have my own VCA, but this is an excellent opportunity for me to "window shop" and to plan my someday first purchase.


----------



## Sammyjoe

jayjay77 said:


> *La Van *-- your ring is just amazing! So happy that you are so happy with your purchase!
> 
> I am enjoying everyone's purchases!!! -- it will be quiet a while before I have my own VCA, but this is an excellent opportunity for me to "window shop" and to plan my someday first purchase.


 
Same here Jayjay! It is really great that the ladies are being really generous with their pics and purchases
When I read from the beginning of the thread, the ladies here have had quite a rollercoaster!!


----------



## surfergirljen

LOL Sammyjoe - you're so right! There have been a few decision making panic attacks here... I think partially b/c it IS a lot of $$ and partially b/c these pieces are all so beautiful that it's so hard to choose!! Going in there is like being a kid in a candy store again... I've definitely changed my mind a few times here and have to say without these girls to talk to I'd a) be so in the dark and b) have spent a lot LESS! LOL! But then I wouldn't have these beautiful pieces to make me smile!! 

La Van, I have that picture of your ring on the block of wood up on the corner of my desktop all the time now - am dreaming of my little bunch of flowers!! It's such a beautiful shot of it too... the flowers remind me of Hawaii's plumeria plants and of warm sunny beaches... have totally decided that's the piece for me!  I hate that I have to wait until the 18th to go in but I don't think any of the other SA's there will honor my return and I have a great relationship with one girl there - would love to share this purchase with her (and for her to get the credit). I'm almost tempted by the ring now, only b/c I'm a writer and always have my hands in front of me and WOW that bling would make me smile all day long!! But I think I really want the pendant necklace this time. Maybe one day!! 

Do you mind me asking what you do? Or is that too personal? I just love knowing about other people's lives and how they live and I've enjoyed peeking in on your blog and seeing all your lovely things!! I'm self employed as well as a TV writer (and mommy of two girls!)... going through a home reno with a 3 year old and 3 month old, and feel like rewarding myself a bit these days!!


----------



## mishaagui

*La Van*, your photos are beautiful! Suddenly, i have the urge to bring out my camera & take photos of my pieces


----------



## lemontart

*La Van*, congrats on your Socrate ring! It looks very pretty on your fingers! You are gonna love it more and more!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks everyone!

*jayjay77 - *I love window shopping too in this thread and looking at what the other ladies are contemplating on getting or have already purchased.

*Sammyjoe - *The roller-coaster ride of the decision-making process lol! I really wish VCA would have a comprehensive online catalog of ALL their jewelry and new launches. For example, if the SA didn't show me the Birds of Paradise collection, I wouldn't have even known it existed! Sometimes, I learn about the pieces browsing through the boutique's catalog while waiting for them to get the jewelry from the vault or windows lol! 

*surfergirljen - *Oooh, I've never been to Hawaii and it sounds lovely. The Socrate 3-flower necklace is really, really pretty ... so sparkly! When I tried it on I was also very tempted. How is it to write for TV? You must have your hands full at the moment with the renovation and taking care of 2 kids, plus work! To answer your question about what I do, I have my little one-woman company and work on communications projects and corporate events management. 

*mishaagui - *Would love to see more pics of your VCA pieces!


----------



## Greenstar

mishaagui said:


> *La Van*, your photos are beautiful! Suddenly, i have the urge to bring out my camera & take photos of my pieces


 

Great please do!


----------



## surfergirljen

La Van - sounds like you have a great job! Good for you!  Your blog is beautiful by the way... am sympathizing with all of your water weight issues - when are you due again, in the fall right? 

Here's a picture of the plumeria flower from Hawaii that I took last time I was there - wouldn't that look pretty with a socrates necklace beside it!  I'm not sure that that was their inspiration but I'm going to pretend it was.  






OH and I've been meaning to share this pic with you all for a while - my "alhambra dress"! Found it online this spring, it's a Milly dress - how cute would this be with my turquoise bracelet?! I think it'll finally fit now that I've lost most of the baby fat!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I'm due in mid-September and now my toes and fingers start to look like sausages ... eek! Good thing the Socrate ring is BTF so it has leeway for the swelling. The Plumeria flower does look similar to the Socrate flowers and I can totally see you rocking that dress with the turquoise Alhambra. Very vintage like indeed!

I went to town today and the Socrate sparkles so much. I couldn't stop admiring it and even thought that maybe I should get the 3-flower earrings instead of another ring lol! I do like to match my rings with my earrings like my Vintage Alhambra and Frivole pieces. Dang, I should have taken a pic at the boutique of myself wearing the Socrate earrings.


----------



## j0s1e267

Oooo, *LaVan*, now you have to go back to the boutique to take pics of you and tbe Socrate earrings!  (_and perhaps the Lotus ring too??  _)

Quite abit to consider since you could possibly get the 2-butterflies ring and in the future, get the Socrate earrings and later add-on and get the 2-butterflies earrings too!  So it depends on how you want to build your collection   So fun!


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> ^ I'm due in mid-September and now my toes and fingers start to look like sausages ... eek! Good thing the Socrate ring is BTF so it has leeway for the swelling. The Plumeria flower does look similar to the Socrate flowers and I can totally see you rocking that dress with the turquoise Alhambra. Very vintage like indeed!
> 
> I went to town today and the Socrate sparkles so much. I couldn't stop admiring it and even thought that maybe I should get the 3-flower earrings instead of another ring lol! I do like to match my rings with my earrings like my Vintage Alhambra and Frivole pieces. Dang, I should have taken a pic at the boutique of myself wearing the Socrate earrings.



I think you should get the earrings!! If you love matching sets you couldn't get anything prettier than these!!  I'm not a big earring wearer but would seriously consider the ring as a (much later) pressie to myself - so so pretty! I know what you mean about sparkly, when I first got my wedding rings I couldn't stop staring at them either so I can imagine what that ring looks like in the sunshine!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*josie, surfergirljen - *Lol! I'm trying to think about it. But I'm on a ring phase at the moment and since the earrings are cheaper than the ring, it's easier to save for them later lol! But we'll see. It can always change. 

Just thought I'd share a modelling pic AGAIN of my Socrate ring. This is my pink outfit today to town with my bulging baby bump lol! I guess you guys are now Socrated out with my pics lol! :lolots:


----------



## Bethc

^^ Just gorgeous!!  I love the way it looks on you!


----------



## surfergirljen

You look beautiful mama!! 

And no, never socrated out!


----------



## j0s1e267

*LOVE* your outfit!!! Your Socrate ring is just GORGEOUS on you and nah, we will never be Socrate-d out!


----------



## Ascella

La Van, you look absolutely gorgeous in the photo!


----------



## mishaagui

La Van, I have been reading your blog & i must say this is one of my favorite preggie outfits of yours. You look beautiful


----------



## geminisparklers

LaVan, you are such a stunning mama and the Socrates blinged everything up!


----------



## evekitti

So pretty! I'll never ever tire of looking at your Socrate photos! You inspire us all! I think the Socrate earrings or necklace would be a wonderful companion to your ring. Out of curiosity, what are you wearing on your left hand?


----------



## evekitti

j0s1e267 said:


> *LOVE* your outfit!!! Your Socrate ring is just GORGEOUS on you and nah, we will never be Socrate-d out!


*
j0s1e267*, when is your turn to do a reveal?


----------



## La Vanguardia

evekitti said:


> *
> j0s1e267*, when is your turn to do a reveal?



Yes! Yes! When?  When?


----------



## La Vanguardia

THANK YOU, THANK YOU EVERYONE!!! I'm glad I could share my excitement with you. I haven't removed my ring yet and have been wearing it at home, to town and to bed ever since I got it lol!



mishaagui said:


> La Van, I have been reading your blog & i must say this is one of my favorite preggie outfits of yours. You look beautiful



Thanks for following my blog.



evekitti said:


> Out of curiosity, what are you wearing on your left hand?



I don't have any big rocks and just wear my wedding/engagement bands (simple plain platinum band and a tiny Tiffany eternity ring). 

Here's the story:

When my DH proposed to me, he was still a Ph.D. student and didn't earn anything. He tied around my finger a green ribbon that I got for him when I was on holiday in Salvador, Brazil. I don't know if you're familiar with a tradition there but they have these ribbons that you give to a loved one/friend/family and tie on their hand. The person makes 3 wishes and should wait until the ribbon is completely broken on its own. When my DH's ribbon broke, he proposed to me and tied it on my finger. When I said "YES" he said that one of his wishes has just come true! 

Then, we discussed about getting an engagement ring. I told him it doesn't make sense to pick one just for the sake of it ... besides, he couldn't afford one as he didn't earn anything lol! We decided to get a wedding band instead. He saved up all his allowance/money and bought a platinum band for both of us to wear. When the ring was ready, he took me on a day trip to Milan because he knew I loved to shop and we spent a nice day hanging out and (me) shopping. Before heading home, he knelt down on his knees in front of the Piazza del Duomo (where the Cathedral was) and asked me again to marry him.  It was so romantic but very embarrasing.  Everybody was looking at us!

He finished his studies and started working. In the meantime, I got relocated for 7 months to Brazil with my previous employer. When I came back, he got me my Tiffany platinum diamond eternity and we got married.

Sorry for the long post!







Some wedding pics:


----------



## kashmira

What a cute story La Van and what a beautiful wedding ceremony you had!  A plain engagement ring in gold and a wedding ring similar to your Tiffany eternity ring is the most common where I live even if I think that it is getting more and more popular with other types of engagement rings lately.


----------



## vancleef fan

La Van
What a story !! The church is a beautiful ...
Congratulations on your new ring, I love it  and loved your pics, you look too cute

By the way, I was at VCA boutique in London  few days ago and asked about the Bird of paradise ring but they didn't have it... I would love to try it on


----------



## mishaagui

Awwww! Such a sweet story!


----------



## evekitti

*LaVan*, thank you for sharing your romantic story and your wedding photos! Your DH is such a darling, but that we already know from how he's so supportive of your VCA pursuits


----------



## Ascella

What a wonderful story, La Van! Your wedding church looks so beautiful.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Aww, La Van, what a lovely story!!! Your wedding pics (you look stunning, love the dress colour and red touches), the church venue is just spectacular, your DH is wonderful and so romantic and you deserve the very best!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I sooo need to show DH this thread again!!


----------



## j0s1e267

*evekitti and LaVan*, I hope it will be soon!  I have not gotten my hands on the TDF Lotus Ring yet!

*LaVan*, Thanks for sharing your story and wedding pictures!  Your DH is sooooooooooo romantic and sweet on you!!!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Awww La Van what a beautiful story!! And the CHURCH! WOW! So gorgeous!!!  LOL - It's sort of the opposite of my church that I got married in  - we did it in a tiny small town white wood 100 year old presbyterian church that seated 126 and that's exactly how many we were... it was so hot one of the groomsmen passed out! But very romantic too. 

I really love that you didn't "upgrade" those rings as they are just perfect and the story is soooo sweet... all of your other hands, ears and neck are for fancy bling - THAT is such a romantic story I wouldn't change a thing either!!


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> Yes! Yes! When?  When?



We need a new reveal here!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Oh actually I have a smallish one... not VCA but Tiffany's - will post later today!


----------



## Greenstar

La Vanguardia said:


> *josie, surfergirljen - *Lol! I'm trying to think about it. But I'm on a ring phase at the moment and since the earrings are cheaper than the ring, it's easier to save for them later lol! But we'll see. It can always change.
> 
> Just thought I'd share a modelling pic AGAIN of my Socrate ring. This is my pink outfit today to town with my bulging baby bump lol! I guess you guys are now Socrated out with my pics lol! :lolots:


 
YOU ARE VERY BEAUTIFULand I love your wedding Pix


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks everyone! I was actually wearing the green ribbon on my finger for a couple of months until DH got the wedding bands. Everyone who saw it asked me what the heck it was lol! Oh, and the church we got married in is the first large sacral Baroque church in Switzerland constructed in 1666. 

By the way, I was just watching SATC Season 4 and in episode 16 when the girls were in a restaurant and Carrie showed a check, she was wearing the 2 Butterflies ring. 

*kashmira - *Here, engagement rings such as in the US are also not common.

*vancleef fan - *Hope you get to see the Birds of Paradise collection soon.

*surfergirljen - *Do show us what you got from Tiffany's!


----------



## Bethc

Hello everyone!!  I'm almost embarrased to say that I went back to VCA today... I had a really stressful week and was walking along 5th and it kind of just drew me in... really!!!  I have to stop taking that way home!

I was looking at more TE, but then I tried some of the plain vintage gold pieces and it looked really nice on me, so I bought... the earring clips and the bracelet!!

So, now that I'm home with the goodies, I'm kind of thinking - like *Surfergirljen,* between the ring from last week, the earrings, and the bracelet, I could definately have a 15 and almost 20 motif necklace.  I know I'll get it eventually, but I keep going back and forth... 

3 smaller items I love vs. 1 big one??  Thoughts?


----------



## Ascella

*surfergirljen*: We are always ready for new reveals .

*Bethc*: Although the 15/20 motifs necklaces are stunning, I think you will get more use of the ring + the earrings + the bracelet. So it's a question of how practical you want to be.


----------



## mrb4bags

LaVan  what gorgeous pics and such a wonderfully romantic story.  You are a beautiful mama.  Love your pink dress and of course your stunning new ring ( was my favorite on you).  Enjoy.

BethC  Its a hard decision especially since you love your 3 pieces that you have already.


----------



## j0s1e267

*BethC*, great additions!  I agree with *Ascella*, you will probably get more mileage out of your earclips, bracelet and rings vs the necklace.  You can still get the necklace further down the road


----------



## Bethc

^^ Thanks *Ascella, mrb4bags, and j0s1e267* - I really do like my new pieces, I'm going to keep them and work towards a necklace...

So, can I ask everyone, what's your collection/wishlist like?  

So far, I have:
- WG MOP - 5 motif bracelet, Magic single motif necklace, earclips, and a Magic charm that I attach to my bracelet.
- YG TE ring w/diamond in the center
- YG plain(?) - 5 motif bracelet, earclips

On my current list: (which changes every time I visit the store)
- 15/20 motif necklace - just not sure which version?  WG MOP?  YG TE?  YG plain?  WG plain? 
- Lucky earrings YG MOP w/dangling TE Butterflies
- And...thanks to La Van - the Socrates ring in WG, I'm in  Luv!

I'm also waiting to see what the new collection brings...


----------



## evekitti

surfergirljen said:


> I really love that you didn't "upgrade" those ringsas they are just perfect and the story is soooo sweet... all of your other hands, ears and neck are for fancy bling - THAT is such a romantic story I wouldn't change a thing either!!



I'm with sufergirljen on this!


----------



## lemontart

*La Van*, thanks for sharing your romantic story and your wedding pics. The church is beautiful!


----------



## lemontart

*Bethc*, congrats on your new purchase. Do you mind to post some modeling pics?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Bethc - *Congratulations on your new VCA pieces. They're lovely!

I agree with the other ladies that the ring, earclips and bracelet will give you more versatility. Plus, it's always an added bonus when you love the pieces, which you seem to do. Now, you can start working on the 15-20 motif necklace as I think it would look super fabulous in autumn/winter! I love long necklaces in colder seasons!

My wishlist ... hey, a girl can dream lol!
- 2 Butterflies ring
- Socrate 3-flower WG earclips
- Birds of Paradise BTF ring
- 20-motif Vintage Alhambra necklace (or maybe another 10-motif to connect with my 10-motif YG MOP necklace)
- Frivole YG multi-flower necklace

*evekitti / surfergirljen - *I don't really see the need to upgrade my wedding band/eternity ring. They're what DH gave to me for the occasion so why change them? The only reason why I would ever change them is if they won't fit me anymore and I can't resize them, which I hope won't happen!


----------



## j0s1e267

*BethC*, I was looking through Neiman Marcus's latest Look Book and came across what I believe (?) is Magic Alhambra in Tiger Eye (and thought of you and *H-Less*!) and Carnelian.  The color combination of amber and red is simply GORGEOUS!  I will try to scan the page tomorrow and upload it here.

My collection (in order of acquisition):
-  Diamonds and Sapphires Ring (estate)
-  2 Flower YG Frivole Ring
-  YG MOP Ring with diamond centre
-  Turquoise Butterfly and MOP Clover BTF WG Ring
-  Turquoise Clover 5-motif WG Bracelet
-  Turquoise Butterfly WG pendant Necklace
-  Turqupise Clover WG mini studs Earrings

My wishlist:
-  Lotus BTF ring
-  Turquoise Clover 10-motif WG Necklace
-  YG or WG single Frivole pendant Necklace
-  MOP Clover 5-motif WG Bracelet

Hee, who knows what else I may add to my wishlist in the future


----------



## mishaagui

I've seen the TE & Carnelian Magic alhambra earring during one of my web searches & it is a rich & striking combination indeed!  Tried looking for the photo again but i can't seem to find it.

Anyway , found this photo instead. Another combination to dream about


----------



## Bethc

j0s1e267- that must be what my SA was talking about - was it one of the Magic pieces?  I think around $7K?  If you could scan it that would be great!

LaVan - there's always something to wish for, whenever I go in, I find something new I like - and I thought "H" was addictive!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

I also heard from the SA in Paris that they'll come out with the Sweet Alhambra in carnelian.

*mishaagui - *Thanks for posting the pic. The color combination of the stones is very pretty.

*Bethc- *I think I'm done with my H addiction for the moment lol! I'm even downsizing my collection.


----------



## mishaagui

Finally found the photo


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> ^^ Thanks *Ascella, mrb4bags, and j0s1e267* - I really do like my new pieces, I'm going to keep them and work towards a necklace...
> 
> So, can I ask everyone, what's your collection/wishlist like?
> 
> So far, I have:
> - WG MOP - 5 motif bracelet, Magic single motif necklace, earclips, and a Magic charm that I attach to my bracelet.
> - YG TE ring w/diamond in the center
> - YG plain(?) - 5 motif bracelet, earclips
> 
> On my current list: (which changes every time I visit the store)
> - 15/20 motif necklace - just not sure which version?  WG MOP?  YG TE?  YG plain?  WG plain?
> - Lucky earrings YG MOP w/dangling TE Butterflies
> - And...thanks to La Van - the Socrates ring in WG, I'm in  Luv!
> 
> I'm also waiting to see what the new collection brings...



Hey Beth! 
Oh no, my indecision is spreading!!
Okay looking at your collection you seem to have a really nice well rounded collection in both WG and YG! Not much overlap... the only suggestion I would have is to think about if you'd like your 15/20 motif in wg or yg and maybe trade the gold bracelet for a mop gold one so you can link a 10 moyif + the 5 for variety.   Too many options!!

That new carnelian combo really is stunning!!


----------



## surfergirljen

My collection:

20 motif WG/MOP vintage necklace
5 motif WG/TURQ vintage bracelet

Buying soon (in a week or so!)
I think the Socrates 3 flower pendant WG!! or the WG/TURQ 10 motif.

Wish list:
10 or 20 motif WG/TURQ necklace 
Single motif or sweet WG/TURQ  pendant of some kind
Single YG MOP motif vintage alhambra pendant
Anything else VCA!


----------



## surfergirljen

j0s1e267 said:


> *BethC*, I was looking through Neiman Marcus's latest Look Book and came across what I believe (?) is Magic Alhambra in Tiger Eye (and thought of you and *H-Less*!) and Carnelian.  The color combination of amber and red is simply GORGEOUS!  I will try to scan the page tomorrow and upload it here.
> 
> My collection (in order of acquisition):
> -  Diamonds and Sapphires Ring (estate)
> -  2 Flower YG Frivole Ring
> -  YG MOP Ring with diamond centre
> -  Turquoise Butterfly and MOP Clover BTF WG Ring
> -  Turquoise Clover 5-motif WG Bracelet
> -  Turquoise Butterfly WG pendant Necklace
> -  Turqupise Clover WG mini studs Earrings
> 
> My wishlist:
> -  Lotus BTF ring
> -  Turquoise Clover 10-motif WG Necklace
> -  YG or WG single Frivole pendant Necklace
> -  MOP Clover 5-motif WG Bracelet
> 
> Hee, who knows what else I may add to my wishlist in the future



Oh wow I didn't realize you had such an extensive collection!! Would love to see some modeling pics!!


----------



## H-Less

*j0s1e267-*
Tigers Eye and Carnelian  are you kidding me....  OMG, (as Rachel Zoe would say) "I die!"  I kept hearing that TE was going to be coming out big for fall.  Look out ladies H-Less on the loose.  I wonder if there will be a BTF ring in TE/Carnelian.  Oh my stars that would be amazing.  I am currently focused/obsessed with getting a ring, but I had been obsessing about WG/Turq.  Hmmm...must think more about this.

*LaVan-*
Thanks for sharing your sweet story about DH and your engagement and boy your wedding looked so incredible.  LOVELY!

*BethC-*
Many congratulations on your newest purchase.  Very beautiful.  How do you like you TE ring.  It is on my "under consideration list".

*Ladies-*
I am feeling very sentimental today as it is my 10th wedding anniversary.  This occasion is the very reason why I have my lovely VCA collection.  Thank you to everyone who helped me decide what to get when I was going through that whole crazy process; thanks to all for sharing your opinions, lovely collections, and stories.  Thanks to everyone for sharing pieces of your sweet lives.  Have an amazing day...

Current Collection:
YG/TE 10 motif and 5 motif vintage alhambra

Wishlist:
WG/Turquoise butterfly ring
WG/Turq single vintage alhambra ring w/diamond
YG/TE vintage alhambra ring w/diamond
YG/TE & Carnelian BTF magic ring *if it exists 
YG/Turq single motif pendant


----------



## H-Less

SGJ-
3 socrates pendant...go, go, go!
-H


----------



## j0s1e267

*surfergirljen*, Thanks!  I do have modelling pics, they are all over!  Since I am big on rings, they are mostly on the "Show me your right hand ring" thread and I think I posted 2 pics somewhere on this thread with my WG/Turquoise collection (pendant, earrings, BTF ring and bracelet).

*H-less*, Happy 10th Anniversary!!!  Enjoy your very special day with your DH!  I think that's what your SA was talking about, to wait for TE and this must be the new combi of TE and Carnelian!  I am not sure if they will have the BTF ring since what I saw was just the Magic Alhambra collection of ear clips, bracelet and necklace.  But if they do, the combo will be simply divine!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*surfergirljen - *Have fun on your visit to the boutique next week!  

*H-Less -* Happy wedding anniversary!!! Here's wishing you all the best!!!

*josie - *You seem to like turquoise very much. I can't wait to see you rock the Lotus ring. I'm just curious, when you get it, would you still wear your other fabulous RHRs often?


----------



## j0s1e267

*LaVan*, yes I  VCA's Turquoise, especially the lighter shades.  I  colors in general so Turquoise really appeals to me.  I believe I will still wear my other RHRs even after I get my Lotus BTF ring.  I give my RHRs regular "air time"  and match them to the outfit/occasion  

_It is taking them foreverrrrrrrrrrr to get the size 53 I want for comparison against the size 52, hrumpf!!!!_


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Lol! Here's hoping that your size arrives SOON!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> *surfergirljen - *Have fun on your visit to the boutique next week!
> 
> *H-Less -* Happy wedding anniversary!!! Here's wishing you all the best!!!
> 
> *josie - *You seem to like turquoise very much. I can't wait to see you rock the Lotus ring. I'm just curious, when you get it, would you still wear your other fabulous RHRs often?



Thanks! 10 days and counting!

Happy Anniversary H-Less!!!


----------



## Bethc

Happy Anniversary H-Less!!


----------



## H-Less

Thanks Ladies!
What a lovely day here in No. Cali.  Spending lots of fun quality family time and then off for a date with DH.  

Best wishes to all of my TPFer buddies.
-H-Less


----------



## lemontart

Happy Anniversary* H-Less!*

*surfergirljen,* I feel excited about your next purchase! Which one has a higher chance to win? I would think the Socrates?


----------



## Bethc

*H-Less -* I'm really loving the TE ring!!  I can't wait to wear it with my new additions!
I hope you had a great day!

*josie267 *- I saw your rings in the right hand thread, stunning, you have a gorgeous collection!!


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *BethC*!

As mentioned, this is the scan from the latest Neiman Marcus Look Book.

It is described as follows:
VAN CLEEF & ARPELS Jewelry of tiger's-eye, carnelian, and 18 karat gold from the Magic Alhambra collection.

The prices are:
Earclips USD4800
Bracelet USD4650
15" Necklace USD7050
48" Necklace USD17000


----------



## vancleef fan

J0s1e267
Thanx for posting the pic, what an interesting combination...


----------



## Bethc

j0s1e267 - Thank you so much for posting, that's what my SA was telling me about!!  

I don't know how the carnelian/TE mix will look on me?  I guess we'll see at some point when it all comes in...


----------



## Ascella

*mishaagui*, *j0s1e267*: Thanks for sharing the photos.

*H-Less*: Happy anniversary!


----------



## surfergirljen

lemontart said:


> Happy Anniversary* H-Less!*
> 
> *surfergirljen,* I feel excited about your next purchase! Which one has a higher chance to win? I would think the Socrates?



It's looking that way!!!


----------



## mishaagui

Happy Anniversary *H-Less*!


----------



## surfergirljen

Oh boy... cruising ebay as I procrastinate and have found three more items to add to my wish list! The fluerette single row of diamonds ring, the fluerette earrings and the multi station fluerette necklace! To die for!!!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

http://cgi.ebay.com/Van-Cleef-Arpel...a005c0a50&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_1258wt_1167

ps have you guys ever seen this? Black mother of pearl! (not my listing) Very beautiful and exotic looking... I'd never heard of that before!


----------



## j0s1e267

*surfergirljen*, I think that's an estate piece, not in the current collection, which is probably why we have never heard of it ...


----------



## surfergirljen

j0s1e267 said:


> *surfergirljen*, I think that's an estate piece, not in the current collection, which is probably why we have never heard of it ...



Probably right - I just meant I didn't know black mother of pearl existed. It's pretty, I wonder why they don't make it anymore...

ps I saw your right hand ring pics - they are STUNNING!!!


----------



## Ascella

VCA is currently making the Rose de Noel clips in gray mother of pearl, which look absolutely stunning.


----------



## Greenstar

surfergirljen said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Van-Cleef-Arpel...a005c0a50&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_1258wt_1167
> 
> ps have you guys ever seen this? Black mother of pearl! (not my listing) Very beautiful and exotic looking... I'd never heard of that before!


 
Yes I had notice this brooch and was admiring it!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Ascella said:


> VCA is currently making the Rose de Noel clips in gray mother of pearl, which look absolutely stunning.



I actually saw a lady in a cafe 2 weeks ago wearing the gray mother of pearl Rose de Noel earclips and then the Plume BTF ring on her middle right hand finger. She wore the Plume ring closed and it looked very pretty!



surfergirljen said:


> Oh boy... cruising ebay as I procrastinate and have found three more items to add to my wish list! The fluerette single row of diamonds ring, the fluerette earrings and the multi station fluerette necklace! To die for!!!!!



I also like the Fleurette earrings and single flower necklace ... very chic and you can match them with everything. Charlotte wore the earrings a lot in the SATC movie (both the single and double ones).



j0s1e267 said:


> Thanks *BethC*!
> 
> As mentioned, this is the scan from the latest Neiman Marcus Look Book.
> 
> It is described as follows:
> VAN CLEEF & ARPELS Jewelry of tiger's-eye, carnelian, and 18 karat gold from the Magic Alhambra collection.
> 
> The prices are:
> Earclips USD4800
> Bracelet USD4650
> 15" Necklace USD7050
> 48" Necklace USD17000



Thanks for posting. The combination looks very festive and autumn-like IMO


----------



## mishaagui

surfergirljen said:


> Oh boy... cruising ebay as I procrastinate and have found three more items to add to my wish list! The fluerette single row of diamonds ring, the fluerette earrings and the multi station fluerette necklace! To die for!!!!!



Been admiring those items too


----------



## surfergirljen

Hey girls! 
Sorry if this has been posted before, but does anyone have a modeling shot of the fluerette ring? 

I'm thinking of buying this one on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...70373&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2624wt_1167

... but would love to see it on a hand before springing for it if possible! 

Thanks ladies!!!

Jen


----------



## mishaagui

Hi *Surfergirljen*,
Thought of you when i saw this. It's in YG but you might be interested 
http://beladora.com/viewitem.asp?idProduct=1371


----------



## wantitneedit

^mishaagui, are they authentic?  thankyou


----------



## vancleef fan

Ascella said:


> VCA is currently making the Rose de Noel clips in gray mother of pearl, which look absolutely stunning.


 

Yes, i tried on the earclips  and they are stunning.
The Grey Mother of pearl is such a rich/deep color, it has a bit of lilac shine in it.... I love the Rose de noel earclips, I am thinking of getting another pair this Xmas but haven't decided yet in which stone


----------



## Ascella

*La Van*: What a stylish lady you have seen.

*vancleef fan*: You have to post some photos when you get your second pair of RdN!


----------



## bags to die for

I received a booklet titled "Anthology" from VCA NY today. Is anyone interested in the contents? Scanning and resizing seems to make the pictures rather grainy though. I am impressed they sent it all the way to Australia.

First few pages...


----------



## wantitneedit

i would love to see more b2df, can you continue or is it too hard? ty

ps. can you order these from the website?


----------



## bags to die for

Hi WiNi! This is a very dangerous thread isn't it?

I can keep going, I just didn't know if most people already had a copy of it.

I don't think you can order jewellery from the website. I was in NY and shopped at the store; they took my details then. 

I will upload more photos later tonight.


----------



## Ascella

*bags to die for*: Please continue to post the rest of the booklet, thanks!


----------



## wantitneedit

bags, sorry, i meant if you can order the brochure, but i suppose not.  Looks like i'll have to travel to NY to get one. lol

whenever you get a chance, would be lovely thank you again.

what did you buy, did you do a reveal?:wondering


----------



## La Vanguardia

*vancleef fan - *The Rose de Noel earclips are very special and I can't wait to see what you choose for your second pair. I think they're one of those designs that look fabulous worn rather than just displayed.

*Ascella - *The lady did indeed look very chic ... even her outfit was fab. However, the moment she sat down ... mmm, let's say she wasn't sitting accordingly, and you can see her white underwear all the time, which didn't really match her dark blue dress.

*bags to die for - *Oh, please do post the rest of the brochure if you have time. Thanks!


----------



## mishaagui

wantitneedit said:


> ^mishaagui, are they authentic?  thankyou



Looks like it. Been reading about the store  & they seem to specialize in selling antique & pre-owned/estate jewelry. Have contacted them before about a particular VCA piece  but unfortunately, was too late... (when i was ready to buy the item it was gone)... late by a few hours 

Anyway, if you are interested you can inquire about the item, papers etc. They are very helpful.


----------



## mishaagui

*bags to die for*, please post the rest of the brochure if you can. Would love to see it. Thanks!


----------



## bags to die for

No WiNi, haven't done a VCA reveal. Just a couple of Alhambra pieces which you've probably already seen before.

It might take a while scanning and resizing pictures though.


----------



## bags to die for

Next 5


----------



## bags to die for

Should I skip the history pages and only show the jewellery? Will continue tomorrow.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*bags to die for - *Thanks for sharing the brochure! I saw the ring version of this one and it's very, very pretty!


----------



## La Vanguardia

I'm having an SATC marathon this week lol!

In Season 6, Charlotte is wearing the Lotus ring in YG. She does wear quite a bit of VCA throughout the series. The only other character I've seen wearing VCA is Carrie with the 2 Butterflies BTF ring.


----------



## vancleef fan

La Vanguardia said:


> I'm having an SATC marathon this week lol!
> 
> In Season 6, Charlotte is wearing the Lotus ring in YG. She does wear quite a bit of VCA throughout the series. The only other character I've seen wearing VCA is Carrie with the 2 Butterflies BTF ring.



*La Van*, SATC is so much fun !!
I am so in love with this ring 

*Bags to die for *,  Thank you for sharing these pics with us


----------



## thimp

I've been following this thread, and it's so addicting! I tried on the white gold lotus ring a few days ago, and I am in love! What a stunner!


----------



## saligator

Count me in this group. I'm usually an individual jeweler patron, but this weekend I saw the Alhambra earrings in YG with Red Carnealian. Swoon. For the price, the earrings seemed expensive, so little gold!
But I really did love them.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*vancleef fan, thimp - *I kind of wished the Lotus ring suited me when I tried it on! Why do I have to be so tiny with sausage fingers lol??? I'll just have to admire it from afar ... and Josie's when she gets hers!


----------



## vancleef fan

La Vanguardia said:


> *vancleef fan - *The Rose de Noel earclips are very special and I can't wait to see what you choose for your second pair. I think they're one of those designs that look fabulous worn rather than just displayed.
> 
> *La Van,*
> *you are so right about the Rose de noel, I remember admiring  them on display  at the boutique but never thought to  try them on until I saw    pictures ( from the 70s ) of the Empress of Iran in her biography, wearing them ( she has them in 2 , maybe 3 colors ).... I ran the next day to VCA,  tried them on and  fell in love *
> *It took me couple of months to decide on the stone and finally I ordered the turquoise with YG*


----------



## vancleef fan

La Vanguardia said:


> *vancleef fan, thimp - *I kind of wished the Lotus ring suited me when I tried it on! Why do I have to be so tiny with sausage fingers lol??? I'll just have to admire it from afar ... and Josie's when she gets hers!


 

You are too cute  
My fingers are too thin ( like toothpicks ), it's  not easy to find nice rings that won't look too bulky on them, I always have to have them resized  or custom-made ... Well can't have it all


----------



## Ascella

*La Van*: The perfect outfit with a tiny flaw, what a pity.
The Socrate ring you have is the smallest one right? Do you know how much larger the bigger ones are?

*bags to die for*: Thank you so much for sharing. I wouldn't mind reading the historical pages also btw.

*vancleef fan*: Now I'm really curious about the photo of the Empress of Iran.


----------



## La Vanguardia

vancleef fan said:


> You are too cute
> My fingers are too thin ( like toothpicks ), it's  not easy to find nice rings that won't look too bulky on them, I always have to have them resized  or custom-made ... Well can't have it all



I bet the Plume and Cosmos would look nice on you, in case you don't have them yet. Do you mind sharing which VCA rings you have?

Oh, speaking of resizing rings, when I was at the boutique, the SAs and I were discussing this. I said that I prefer not to have rings resized if I can avoid it because the size won't correspond anymore to the size engraved on the ring. Then they said they actually re-engrave all the details of the ring, including the size. I think that's so cool!!!

Regarding the Rose de Noel earclips, are you leaning towards a particular stone for your second pair?


----------



## La Vanguardia

Ascella said:


> *La Van*: The perfect outfit with a tiny flaw, what a pity.
> The Socrate ring you have is the smallest one right? Do you know how much larger the bigger ones are?



There's even a smaller Socrate just with one teeny weeny flower. After mine comes the medium with 2.60 carats of diamonds and then large with more than 4 carats of diamonds. I saw the medium one and it's very pretty and so elegant! 

Here's a pic I found online:  http://www.londonjewelers.com/product.php?productid=565&cat=0&subcat=6&lmenu=b&page=4


----------



## Ascella

La Vanguardia said:


> There's even a smaller Socrate just with one teeny weeny flower. After mine comes the medium with 2.60 carats of diamonds and then large with more than 4 carats of diamonds. I saw the medium one and it's very pretty and so elegant!
> 
> Here's a pic I found online:  http://www.londonjewelers.com/product.php?productid=565&cat=0&subcat=6&lmenu=b&page=4


I think it was the same website but another page which made me think there is two larger sizes of the same design as yours:
http://www.londonjewelers.com/product.php?productid=540&cat=0&subcat=0&lmenu=b&page=5

So you mean the medium size is actually referred to the design you posted?


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I think both the medium and large look the same. The large is just bigger with more flowers.


----------



## Ascella

La Vanguardia said:


> ^ I think both the medium and large look the same. The large just has more flowers.


I see, thanks for explaining!


----------



## vancleef fan

La Vanguardia said:


> I bet the Plume and Cosmos would look nice on you, in case you don't have them yet. Do you mind sharing which VCA rings you have?
> 
> I only have the frivole ring in YG,  I hardly find the right size, Actually  after trying on the between the fingers LOTUS ring( which was also big ) , I told my DH nothing looks good anymore
> 
> I wouldn't care to have it resized if it was a ring from a local jeweler but when I buy and pay so much for a brand like vca, I want the ring to be perfect


----------



## La Vanguardia

vancleef fan said:


> I wouldn't care to have it resized if it was a ring from a local jeweler but when I buy and pay so much for a brand like vca, I want the ring to be perfect



I totally agree with you!!!


----------



## thimp

La Vanguardia said:


> *vancleef fan, thimp - *I kind of wished the Lotus ring suited me when I tried it on! Why do I have to be so tiny with sausage fingers lol??? I'll just have to admire it from afar ... and Josie's when she gets hers!


 

I, too, am small (5') with sausage fingers (ring size 4 1/4 to 4 1/2), but for some reason, the lotus doesn't look bad on me. It kindda looks like Anne's when she's wearing the lotus.  But I'm waiting on the little cosmo to see how that looks on me. As much as I love the lotus, I would only get it if I can wear it in the daytime.


----------



## *emma*

Just read that Heidi Klum is closing her jewelry line. She said VCA wants ownership of the clover and she is small compared to all the attorneys VCA has in line to fight. Interesting, I was under the impression that you couldn't copyright a shape.


----------



## La Vanguardia

thimp said:


> I, too, am small (5') with sausage fingers (ring size 4 1/4 to 4 1/2), but for some reason, the lotus doesn't look bad on me. It kindda looks like Anne's when she's wearing the lotus.  But I'm waiting on the little cosmo to see how that looks on me. As much as I love the lotus, I would only get it if I can wear it in the daytime.



Your ring size is definitely more in proportion to your height. I'm only 4'10" with short sausage  fingers so I wear size 52-53 (US 5.5-6) so the Lotus looked a bit off when worn on one finger. It wasn't so bad worn open but since I also wear lots of bracelets, everything was a bit too much together lol!

I think during daytime you can totally rock the Lotus if you don't wear other jewelry ... maybe just studs and a watch.


----------



## thimp

La Vanguardia said:


> Your ring size is definitely more in proportion to your height. I'm only 4'10" with short sausage  fingers so I wear size 52-53 (US 5.5-6) so the Lotus looked a bit off when worn on one finger. It wasn't so bad worn open but since I also wear lots of bracelets, everything was a bit too much together lol!
> 
> I think during daytime you can totally rock the Lotus if you don't wear other jewelry ... maybe just studs and a watch.



That's so great to hear, that I can wear the lotus in the daytime. I'm not a watch person, so if I get the lotus, I would wear it as my RHR, my engagement ring on the left, and studs. I'm a minimalist when it comes to jewelry, so whatever I wear, I want it to be a statement piece. LOL. Does that even make sense??


----------



## surfergirljen

bags to die for said:


> Next 5



OMG am drooling looking at these counters!!!  My store in Canada is jut an AD with a counter.   What fun I could have in there!


----------



## mishaagui

La Vanguardia said:


> I'm having an SATC marathon this week lol!
> 
> In Season 6, Charlotte is wearing the Lotus ring in YG. She does wear quite a bit of VCA throughout the series. The only other character I've seen wearing VCA is Carrie with the 2 Butterflies BTF ring.


----------



## smurfet

^ Wow I think I like YG better than my WG!  It's beautiful!


----------



## orchids

mishaagui said:


> I've seen the TE & Carnelian Magic alhambra earring during one of my web searches & it is a rich & striking combination indeed!  Tried looking for the photo again but i can't seem to find it.
> 
> Anyway , found this photo instead. Another combination to dream about



This particular combo was done for the store openings in China; while the new TE and Carnelian combo is pretty,  I love this one a lot--wish they would have added this combo to the line instead.

http://www.vancleef-chinaexclusivejewel.com.cn/index_eng.html


----------



## Bethc

orchids said:


> This particular combo was done for the store openings in China; while the new TE and Carnelian combo is pretty, I love this one a lot--wish they would have added this combo to the line instead.
> 
> http://www.vancleef-chinaexclusivejewel.com.cn/index_eng.html


 

That is very pretty!  Thank you for sharing!!  Too bad they're only in China.

I may get one or two pieces from the new TE and Carnelian combo, I'm not sure of the necklace though.


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> I'm having an SATC marathon this week lol!
> 
> In Season 6, Charlotte is wearing the Lotus ring in YG. She does wear quite a bit of VCA throughout the series. The only other character I've seen wearing VCA is Carrie with the 2 Butterflies BTF ring.



Oooh thanks for the post of that pic La Van! Charlotte is kind of one of my style icons... somewhere between her and Carrie, so I'm not surprised that they both rock the VCA in the series!  I love seeing screencaps of them wearing them. Thanks!


----------



## j0s1e267

*LaVan*, you totally rock the Socrate ring and 2-Butterflies ring, both of which I cannot pull off at all!  I just tried the Lotus BTF ring in size 52 and it won't work on a hot summer day so that's out.  I am not patiently waiting for the size 53.  

*thimp*, regardless of how you wear it, the Lotus BTF ring will definitely be a statement piece!   IMO only, I think you can wear the Lotus BTF ring day or night!  I am a very casual dresser and when I get the ring, I will have no qualms wearing it all the time!  

*vancleef fan*, I can't wait to see what RDN you decide upon next!

*orchids*, the China exclusive looks really interesting!  Thanks for the link!

I also tried on a couple of pieces from my wishlist and hope to get the WG MOP 5-motif bracelet in the future.  DH and I were totally undecided about which looks better on me i.e. YG or WG Frivole single pendant necklace ....


----------



## mishaagui

orchids said:


> This particular combo was done for the store openings in China; while the new TE and Carnelian combo is pretty,  I love this one a lot--*wish they would have added this combo to the line instead.
> *
> http://www.vancleef-chinaexclusivejewel.com.cn/index_eng.html



ITA! I really love the combination


----------



## mishaagui

Received my Frivole earrings last Thursday  
Here they are!(Together w/ the pendant) 

Still can't believe i have them... it was worth a years wait


----------



## mishaagui

Since i had my photo taken w/ the Frivole pieces, had my DH take photos of my 2 other VCA babies... 

Hopefully, i can add more by the end of the year

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## j0s1e267

Love your collection *mishaagui*!  Your latest addition, the Frivole YG earclips looks really nice on you!


----------



## mishaagui

Thank you *j0s1e267 *


----------



## vancleef fan

thimp said:


> That's so great to hear, that I can wear the lotus in the daytime. I'm not a watch person, so if I get the lotus, I would wear it as my RHR, my engagement ring on the left, and studs. I'm a minimalist when it comes to jewelry, so whatever I wear, I want it to be a statement piece. LOL. Does that even make sense??


 

Yes, it does make sense to me 
I believe in LESS IS MORE


----------



## vancleef fan

mishaagui said:


> Received my Frivole earrings last Thursday
> Here they are!(Together w/ the pendant)
> 
> Still can't believe i have them... it was worth a years wait


 
*Mishaagui, congratulations !!They are so pretty *


----------



## Ascella

*orchids*: Thanks for sharing the link.

*mishaagui*: Your collection is very beautiful! The Frivole earrings are TDF.


----------



## mishaagui

*Thank you Vancleef Fan & Ascella*!


----------



## Greenstar

Very nice!


----------



## bags to die for

A couple of sets of pages from Anthology


----------



## bags to die for

.


----------



## bags to die for

Last set for tonight. TBC tomorrow.


----------



## bagdizzy

vancleef fan said:


> Yes, it does make sense to me
> I believe in LESS IS MORE


 

Same Here! I would love to have just one VCA statement ring (and earrings)

OMG...this thread is very dangerous. Now, I have more things to add in my list of "Things I should have before I turn 40!" Tummy tuck is on the last of the list to complete my aspirations of becoming a "fabby lady" at her 40's 

Congrats ladies at your gorgeous pieces


----------



## evekitti

*mishaagui*, what a gorgeous collection you have! Out of curiosity, why did you have to wait one year? Were you saving up for it?


----------



## evekitti

bags to die for, thank you for posting all the pretty pictures.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*bags to die for - *Thanks for sharing all the pics.



j0s1e267 said:


> *LaVan*, you totally rock the Socrate ring and 2-Butterflies ring, both of which I cannot pull off at all!  I just tried the Lotus BTF ring in size 52 and it won't work on a hot summer day so that's out.  I am not patiently waiting for the size 53.



Does the Lotus ring work for you in both the middle and ring fingers? The problem with mine when I tried on the 52 was that it fit perfectly on the ring finger but then I couldn't get it into my middle finger because of the bone/knuckle. I don't know if it's the swelling from the pregnancy because I used to be able to wear my size 52 Lucky Butterfly MOP ring on both the middle and ring fingers.

Here's hoping your boutique gets the size 53 soon.



mishaagui said:


> Received my Frivole earrings last Thursday
> Here they are!(Together w/ the pendant)
> 
> Still can't believe i have them... it was worth a years wait



Congratulations!!! The Frivole YG earclips look really great on your ears. Definitely worth the wait!!! Thanks for sharing your other VCA pieces too.



thimp said:


> That's so great to hear, that I can wear the lotus in the daytime. I'm not a watch person, so if I get the lotus, I would wear it as my RHR, my engagement ring on the left, and studs. I'm a minimalist when it comes to jewelry, so whatever I wear, I want it to be a statement piece. LOL. Does that even make sense??



Definitely makes sense. With the Lotus ring, it's best to make the ring do the talking and keep everything else to a bare minimum ... as I said, studs for the ears and a watch! Since you don't wear a watch, I'm sure the ring will look fab with your engagement ring on your left hand.


----------



## bagdizzy

La Vanguardia said:


> *Drum rolls please lol! *
> 
> Meet the new *Birds of Paradise BTF ring*. It's going to be launched here in October and the boutique started getting the first pieces. It looks like lace covering my fingers!!! So gorgeous and definitely unique. I couldn't decide between this and the 2 Butterflies (both were the same price). I definitely needed to think about it because both were really different but equally stunning. The 2 Butterflies is more classic while the Birds of Paradise is modern, edgy and can fabulously be worn day and night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Handmade or not?*
> Oh, I did ask the SA about this and the Alhambra pieces are just partly handmade. But the Socrate, 2 Butterflies, Lotus, Birds of Paradise are all completely handmade that's why you normally won't find a boutique with multiple sizes/pieces available due to the limited quantity.


 

Oh wow! I love this btf ring! I'll be happy just to have just just one VCA statement ring piece. 

What is the price tag for it? TIA


----------



## La Vanguardia

bagdizzy said:


> Oh wow! I love this btf ring! I'll be happy just to have just just one VCA statement ring piece.
> 
> What is the price tag for it? TIA



The Birds of Paradise BTF ring is really gorgeous ... like a ribbon adorning your fingers. It's 21,000 Swiss Francs (around USD 19,650).


----------



## surfergirljen

mishaagui said:


> Since i had my photo taken w/ the Frivole pieces, had my DH take photos of my 2 other VCA babies...
> 
> Hopefully, i can add more by the end of the year
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



CONGRATS MISHAAGUL!!! WHAT GORGEOUS ADDITIONS TO YOUR COLLECTION!!!


----------



## Bethc

Congratulations mishaagui!!  I love the set and your other pieces as well!!


----------



## Bethc

I have a question... 
I tried on the Frivoli earrings like mishaagui's, are they too close to the YG Alahambra earrings?  I don't think so, shiny gold and w/the diamonds, but I wanted your opinions...

Thoughts?


----------



## mishaagui

evekitti said:


> *mishaagui*, what a gorgeous collection you have! Out of curiosity, why did you have to wait one year? Were you saving up for it?



Thanks *evekitti*! It took a year because i was not sure about what i really wanted. It was either these earrings or the Frivole ring or V.A. Earrings... or an H bag... Too many choices... could only get one


----------



## mishaagui

Thanks *LaVan, Surfergirljen & Bethc!*


----------



## j0s1e267

*LaVan*, my problem with the Lotus ring in 52 is the exact opposite of yours.  The Lotus (with opening) fit well on my middle finger but the stem and leaves (closed loop) got stuck on my ring finger's knuckle.  It took at least 5 mins to pry the ring off!  I wear my RHRs on my ring finger and I was able to get away with 52 for my 2-flower Frivole ring because of the opening.  Both my YG MOP and WG Turquoise Butterfly/MOP Clover rings are size 53 _(the latter has an opening so it is abit loose, 52 was not comfy and looked as if my sausage finger was being squished out!!!!!!)_.


----------



## j0s1e267

*BethC*, I don't think the Frivole earclips are similar to the YG Alhambra earrings.  It's a different look.  The Frivole earclips have more dimensions since the petals are raised (sorry, couldn't find a better description), whereas the clover is flat for the Alhambra.  The Frivole earclips have a good surface area of shiny gold with diamond centres which makes it bling very prettily!  The YG Alhambra earrings are more understated but classy nonetheless.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*josie - *We do have the opposite problem then with the Lotus. Dang, I've been thinking about that ring again and kept imagining it on my finger lol! It wasn't so bad worn open but looked kinda silly on me closed. I wonder if only being able to wear the ring open defeats the purpose of it being worn both open and closed ... mmm.

*bethc - *The small Frivole YG eaclips are very different from the Vintage Alhambra earclips. I have both (except my Vintage Alhambra is the mini studs) and wear them differently. I think the Frivole is a bit more dressy and the gold petals really sparkle. It's perfect for day to night. I think of the Vintage Alhambra MOP more like normal pearl studs/earrings if that makes sense.


----------



## j0s1e267

*LaVan*, that's a tough one ...  True, the Lotus is unique such that it can be worn open or close but it is when it is worn open, it distinguishes it as a special BTF ring.  Notice how all the images for theLotus displays the ring as open?  If/when I get this ring, I believe I will wear it open most of the time.  I may wear it close if I find that it gets in the way of what I am doing that day.

I can't remember if you got a 2nd opinion from a friend or your DH about how the Lotus ring looks on you?  Maybe you can try on the ring again, take pics of it worn open and closed and get some thoughts from the other VCA fans on this support group?


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I just got the opinion of the SA. But was just talking to DH today and he said it will be a pity if I can only wear it open, not closed. He said, he preferred the look of the Socrate, 2 Butterflies and Birds of Paradise on me. DH and also the SA do believe though that the Socrate and 2 Butterflies kind of serve the same purpose as a day to night ring while the Birds of Paradise is more special.


----------



## vancleef fan

Bethc said:


> I have a question...
> I tried on the Frivoli earrings like mishaagui's, are they too close to the YG Alahambra earrings? I don't think so, shiny gold and w/the diamonds, but I wanted your opinions...
> 
> Thoughts?


 
Bethc, I agree with the other opinions, I have the frivole ( big size ) and ALhambra small earclips ( in YG and onyx ) 
I believe they are 2 totally different looks, I tend to wear the Alhambra more in the day time and find the frivole a bit dressier, I love the way the petals shine..


----------



## smurfet

This is a question for all the ladies who wear their Sweet Alhambra bracelet with their Love and/or tennis bracelets:  Do the bracelets all lump together when your hand is not raised?  i.e.  Do they all fall to your wrist on top of each other?

I haven't thought much about the Sweet collection since its debut because I always looked better with very bold jewelry.  Dainty never worked for me, even though I love the delicate look.  But after seeing all you ladies rock the Sweet bracelet with your other bracelets, I'm considering one now too.  My problem is that I like my Cartier love bracelets to roll around, so I sized up.  (I'll probably be a 15 if i wanted to wear it at the narrowest part of my wrist, but I have 17s.)  I usally have one stuck on my forearm, and another one on my wrist. Do you think it'll be really annoying to wear a loose Love bracelet with the Sweet if they are going to interfere with each other.  

I'm due in to my local boutique to pick up something soon, and will try a Sweet on with my Love.  But I'd still like to hear from you ladies, because I think any annoyance/ discomfort will probably show itself after everyday usuage.

Thanks in advance of your thoughts.  Sorry if this has been discussed before.  I'm not a frequenter of this thread.


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ It depends how the Sweet Alhambra bracelet falls on your wrist (size wise). I wear it with my Love bangle and tennis bracelet but since they're all different sizes, they don't lump up together. However, the Sweet Alhambra motif is really tiny so sometimes you don't even see it, especially when the motif is at the back of your wrist.

Hope that helps.


----------



## La Vanguardia

smurfet said:


> ^ Wow I think I like YG better than my WG!  It's beautiful!



Ooh! You have the Lotus ring in WG?  Could you kindly share modelling pics ... pretty please!


----------



## Ascella

I always thought the Frivole earrings are studs, just realized that they are actually clips. Are the VCA ear-clips comfortable?


----------



## Bethc

^^  I think they are very comfortable!


----------



## vancleef fan

Ascella said:


> I always thought the Frivole earrings are studs, just realized that they are actually clips. Are the VCA ear-clips comfortable?


 
My Frivole earrings have removable posts, very comfortable
The only ones I have that are clips are the Rose de Noel


----------



## bags to die for

Continued from last night...

My favourite thing in the booklet is the minaudiere


----------



## bags to die for

Next set


----------



## bags to die for

.


----------



## bags to die for

Last set.


----------



## Bethc

Thanks everyone!  The Alhambra earrings that I have are the plain YG... yes I agree that they're not at all like the Frivole, but I'm not sure I need both?  Maybe, if I ever pick a 20 motif necklace, I'll change them to match?


----------



## Bethc

*bags to die for - *thank you so much for posting all of the pages!!!  I was at the store yesterday and I didn't see any book that even looked like it?


----------



## La Vanguardia

I'm thinking of the Lotus ring ... mmm ... hopeless cause lol! :lolots:

*bags to die for - *Wow, love this brochure! Thanks for taking the time to scan and share with us!

*Ascella - *My small Frivole earclips have a removable post and are very comfortable. VCA can adjust the clips so if they're pressing too tightly on your eyes, they can make them looser.

*bethc - *I still think the Frivole is different from your gold Alhambra earclips because the finish is different ... shiny vs. matt ... but of course, they're both YG so that might be a duplication of jewelry pieces.


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Oops, I meant "ears" instead of "eyes" lol! My prego brain is getting me all confused!


----------



## j0s1e267

*BethC*, not sure if you need to change your earrings when you get your 20-motif, it's nice to mix it all up


----------



## thimp

La Vanguardia said:


> I'm thinking of the Lotus ring ... mmm ... hopeless cause lol! :lolots:


 
LOL! Yes, I noticed you changed your avatar!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Lol! I just spoke with the SA today and we discussed it. I told him that my Socrate looks teeny and that has always been a concern of mine since the beginning of this dilemma lol! He said for him the Lotus looked big worn closed and too much with my bracelets on. He said worn open looked good and he recommended wearing without my bracelets on the same hand. He also added that in the end, it's just his opinion but I HAVE TO BE HAPPY AND LIKE IT!!! 

Normally, I'm a very decisive person and make a purchase based on what I think I love and not what others think. This is really one of the rarest times that I'm going back and forth, asking for opinions and thinking a lot. It must be my prego brain lol!


----------



## smurfet

La Vanguardia said:


> Ooh! You have the Lotus ring in WG?  Could you kindly share modelling pics ... pretty please!


 
I haven't post to tPF for a while (encountered some crazy ppl), so I hope this works:


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ OMG!!! I've just gone to VCA heaven!!! Is it comfortable and does it get heavy and slip?


----------



## thimp

^^Gorgeous, smurfet! How do you like it? It is easy to wear during the daytime? I'm a casual gal, and I would wear this ring like Samantha with hers in the Sex in the City Movie!


----------



## Greenstar

OMG........MURFET.....I have no words..............................................................................lou the lou...loutis ring is beautiful.


----------



## Greenstar

Can we have more Pix of your Loutus ring please  ..a pix of the ring open and closed and diffrent angle shots:urock:

I toaly love this ring


----------



## Ascella

*Bethc*, *vancleef fan*, *La Van*: Oh no, I was almost hoping for that the VCA ear-clips will not be too comfortable. 

*bags to die for*: The Minaudière looks absolutely fantastic! And thanks again for uploading the photos.

*smurfet*: Your lotus ring is making me speachless, beautiful, simply beautiful!!!


----------



## H-Less

smurfet said:


> I haven't post to tPF for a while (encountered some crazy ppl), so I hope this works:


 
Welcome back!  And thanks for the eye-candy.  It looks stunning on you .
-H.


----------



## H-Less

*mishaagui-*
Congrats on your latest purchase.  Your earrings look so lovely on you.  I am completely jealous b/c I love them so much and they look HORRIBLE on me.  Wear them in good health!

*LaVan-*
You once told me "get what you love."  Get it Momma...**
*Bags-*

Thanks a million for sharing the pics.  Incredibly sweet of you to take the time to do so.  

-H


----------



## smurfet

Sorry ladies.  Had to deal with a toddler meltdown.  

Re the lotus ring, I love how the celebrities wear it so casually.  I bought mine a while ago (around 2002, I think) when it wasn't that popular among stars.  I haven't worn it as much as I'd like because I always think that it is "a lot" of ring.  For me, it's definitely a night time ring.  It's surprising, though, that it actually works better for the casual dresser.  I am a bit of a dressed up person (almost all the time).  The lotus ring is a bit in your face if you are too dressed up.  

As for comfort, I originally walked away from the lotus ring because it was very uncomfortable.  If I recall correctly, one of the leaves (or some part of the ring) kept poking me or hitting my knuckle when I wore it.  DH ended up surprising me with it because my SA told him I tried it on.  So, I had my jeweler adjust/ tweek the offending part a little to make it more wearable, since VCA wouldn't do it.  To be fair though, this problem may just be particular to me because I have some weird hands (double jointed).  I haven't heard of the same problem from others, including my girlfriend who has the same ring.


----------



## smurfet

La Vanguardia said:


> ^ It depends how the Sweet Alhambra bracelet falls on your wrist (size wise). I wear it with my Love bangle and tennis bracelet but since they're all different sizes, they don't lump up together. However, the Sweet Alhambra motif is really tiny so sometimes you don't even see it, especially when the motif is at the back of your wrist.
> 
> Hope that helps.


 
Would you do me a favor too?  Would you mind taking a photo of your bracelets with your hand pointed downward, so I can see how the bracelets come together when you are in a standing position?  I would really appreciate it!


----------



## smurfet

thimp said:


> ^^Gorgeous, smurfet! How do you like it? It is easy to wear during the daytime? I'm a casual gal, and I would wear this ring like Samantha with hers in the Sex in the City Movie!


 
Would love to see!  Do you have a pic?


----------



## La Vanguardia

Wowza!!! The Lotus ring is truly a stunning and fabulous ring ... I think I'm sold lol! Thanks for posting a pic and for your feedback on the comfort level. Do you find that the ring gets heavy when worn for long periods of time and start to slip down?

Also, can I ask how tall you are and if you have a pic of you standing with your ring worn hands down? I'd like to imagine myself again with my height and the proportion of the ring as I'm short with short fat fingers.

Thanks again!!!



smurfet said:


> Sorry ladies.  Had to deal with a toddler meltdown.
> 
> Re the lotus ring, I love how the celebrities wear it so casually.  I bought mine a while ago (around 2002, I think) when it wasn't that popular among stars.  I haven't worn it as much as I'd like because I always think that it is "a lot" of ring.  For me, it's definitely a night time ring.  It's surprising, though, that it actually works better for the casual dresser.  I am a bit of a dressed up person (almost all the time).  The lotus ring is a bit in your face if you are too dressed up.
> 
> As for comfort, I originally walked away from the lotus ring because it was very uncomfortable.  If I recall correctly, one of the leaves (or some part of the ring) kept poking me or hitting my knuckle when I wore it.  DH ended up surprising me with it because my SA told him I tried it on.  So, I had my jeweler adjust/ tweek the offending part a little to make it more wearable, since VCA wouldn't do it.  To be fair though, this problem may just be particular to me because I have some weird hands (double jointed).  I haven't heard of the same problem from others, including my girlfriend who has the same ring.


----------



## La Vanguardia

I'll take a pic tomorrow morning and post it for you.



smurfet said:


> Would you do me a favor too?  Would you mind taking a photo of your bracelets with your hand pointed downward, so I can see how the bracelets come together when you are in a standing position?  I would really appreciate it!


----------



## thimp

smurfet said:


> Would love to see!  Do you have a pic?



Sorry, I do not have pic of her wearing it. Samantha's ring is not a VCA. It's actually called                  called the Auction Flower Ring by Ramona M. Boucher of Bastion, (around $55,000 usd at that time). However, it has the same feel as the VCA lotus ring. In the movie, she had the ring on all the time, and I just love how she dressed it up or down!


----------



## smurfet

La Vanguardia said:


> Wowza!!! The Lotus ring is truly a stunning and fabulous ring ... I think I'm sold lol! Thanks for posting a pic and for your feedback on the comfort level. Do you find that the ring gets heavy when worn for long periods of time and start to slip down?
> 
> Also, can I ask how tall you are and if you have a pic of you standing with your ring worn hands down? I'd like to imagine myself again with my height and the proportion of the ring as I'm short with short fat fingers.
> 
> Thanks again!!!


 
It's definitely a substantial ring in terms of weight.  I remember that the sizing was tricky for me because I had to decide at the time of purchase which fingers and which hand I want to wear the ring.  Since I'm a small person (5'2" and around 95 lbs), the ring didn't look right on my ring and pinky fingers (like Cameron Diaz).  Luckily DH made the right decision on size.  My fingers are considered stubby (i.e. on the short side) in real life.  I don't know if you can tell in the picture.  But I think the lotus ring looks pretty good on me- probably because it's so much ring so you don't realize my stubby fingers.  LOL!  

Not to give you more temptation, but have you considered the Cartier orchids collection?  One of the rings from the collection is a orchid with a yellow diamond in the middle.  (If you go to the Cartier website, I think on the second page you'll see a necklace with yellow diamonds.)  The necklace is a bit busy and evening IMO, but the ring is very pretty and delicate in real life.  I like this better than the lotus ring because it's subtle and dressed up at the same time.  I also have the yellow and white gold abstract orchid ring with diamonds from this collection.  That one's very rock n roll and I love it with my diamond love bracelet, but it doesn't have the delicate botanical feel that I think you are looking for.

As for a full modeling pix, I will try.  I have to get the cooperation of DH in order to take the pix.  But, frankly, I started having some security concerns a while back, as some people who can identify me IRL browse this forum.  Luckily, we have a lot of security and most of the important stuff is stored elsewhere not in my home.  

Hope I answered all of your questions!  Please ask me again if I missed anything.  Thanks for sharing your comments on the Sweet.


----------



## smurfet

thimp said:


> Sorry, I do not have pic of her wearing it. Samantha's ring is not a VCA. It's actually called called the Auction Flower Ring by Ramona M. Boucher of Bastion, (around $55,000 usd at that time). However, it has the same feel as the VCA lotus ring. In the movie, she had the ring on all the time, and I just love how she dressed it up or down!


 
Oh yes, I remember seeing this on Samantha.  I agree that this has the lotus ring feel.  It's a lot of ring.  IMHO I think this type of rings is fun once in a while, but I don't feel like I get as much out of it as, let's say, the 2 butterflies ring.  It's really all about the ring when you wear these rings.  On the other hand, I highly recommend the VCA lotus earrings.  They are very versatile.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*smurfet - *Many thanks for your feedback and I understand your concerns about posting a full modelling pic. With  regards to the Cartier Orchids, they're very pretty but I like the between the fingers feel of the VCA rings.

As I couldn't sleep anyway, I took a pic for you of how my bracelets fall down. Because they are different lengths, the Sweet Alhambra is ok for layering. But like what I said, when the motif is at the back of the wrist, you hardly see it lol!


----------



## smurfet

^Oh that's so pretty!  I'll definitely have to try that on when I'm in the store.  I noticed most ppl who have the Sweet have the clover.  Do you think there's a reasoning behind that?  Does the turqoise Sweet come with YG?  I remember just seeing it with WG, but I didn't inquire.

Yes, please PM me so I can email your requested pic.  It may take a few days, as I have to get DH's cooperation.

I understand the love for the VCA lotus.  I can recall now how I kept thinking about it after trying it on.  My GF bought it first and I really drool big time over her ring.  (Now, she's a girl who can wear the lotus ring to brunch.  So, I take back my prior statement.)  

BTW, did I fully answer your question about the weight?  Just to be clear, when I wear it with my hand down it definitely doesn't fall off.  However, it does feel loose around the leaves finger and the ring does shift/ slip.  I don't know if this has been discussed, but it's probably hard for most ppl to have both fingers fit perfectly.  I think the advice is to size according to the lotus finger, which will "anchor" the ring, if you know what I mean.  I don't have the shifting/ slipping problem when I wear the ring closed.

GL with your decision.


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I just chose the clover as a contrast to my butterfly Alhambra ring. What actually looked nice was layering several Sweet Alhambra bracelets. The SA showed me to wear them shorter (on the second clasp) so they stick mostly to your arm and have several Sweet motifs.

As for the turquoise Sweet bracelet, I've only seen it in WG.

Thanks for answering my questions about the Lotus ring, I really appreciate it.


----------



## surfergirljen

smurfet said:


> I haven't post to tPF for a while (encountered some crazy ppl), so I hope this works:



WOW!!!   SPECTACULAR!!


----------



## mishaagui

smurfet said:


> I haven't post to tPF for a while (encountered some crazy ppl), so I hope this works:



OMG! *smurfet*, that's one beautiful ring!!


----------



## Bethc

*Smurfet*, I'm speechless... I love the ring, the bracelets... everything!!  Just stunning!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## mishaagui

Thank you *H-less*


----------



## Bethc

Thanks everyone for the help/enabling... I just loved the Frivoli earrings and maybe the necklace someday too...that's what I love about this thread, there's always something else to add to the wishlist!


----------



## evekitti

[/QUOTE]


----------



## j0s1e267

*smurfet*, OMG, the Lotus ring looks *A-M-A-Z-I-N-G* on you!!!!!!  LOVE your Cartier Love bracelets as well!  Thanks for sharing your experiences with the ring!


----------



## smurfet

smurfet said:


> Just to be clear, when I wear it with my hand down it definitely doesn't fall off. However, it does feel loose around the leaves finger and the ring does shift/ slip. I don't know if this has been discussed, but it's probably hard for most ppl to have both fingers fit perfectly. I think the advice is to size according to the lotus finger, which will "anchor" the ring, if you know what I mean. I don't have the shifting/ slipping problem when I wear the ring closed.
> 
> GL with your decision.


 
Thanks ladies for all your compliments!  I want to correct something I said above.  I think it's the leaves loop that's the anchor and the lotus is the hinged part.  I just put the ring on again to check and I think the lotus part swings a little, but definitely not by much.  Anyway, you get the point.  Make sure one of the two loops fits securely and you'll be fine.


----------



## kashmira

Your ring and bracelets are beyond stunning Smurfet! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vancleef fan

*Smurfet*
Your ring is stunning, I love it
Thanx for posting the pics


----------



## evekitti

smurfet said:


> Not to give you more temptation, but have you considered the Cartier orchids collection?  One of the rings from the collection is a orchid with a yellow diamond in the middle.  (If you go to the Cartier website, I think on the second page you'll see a necklace with yellow diamonds.)  The necklace is a bit busy and evening IMO, but the ring is very pretty and delicate in real life.  I like this better than the lotus ring because it's subtle and dressed up at the same time.  I also have the yellow and white gold abstract orchid ring with diamonds from this collection.  That one's very rock n roll and I love it with my diamond love bracelet, but it doesn't have the delicate botanical feel that I think you are looking for.



Please please please could you post photos of your Cartier ring? I tried on the most gorgeous orchid ring, perhaps the same as the one you mentioned, it was so stunning (and so was the price)!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*I'm back to admire smurfet's Lotus ring!!! GORGEOUS!!! *



Bethc said:


> Thanks everyone for the help/enabling... I just loved the Frivoli earrings and maybe the necklace someday too...that's what I love about this thread, there's always something else to add to the wishlist!



I hear ya! My wish list keeps growing and growing lol! You'll love the Frivole earrings. The only concern I have is when I'm using the phone, I'm always careful as I don't want to scratch the shiny surface of the earrings. This is also true with my Frivole ring and MOP Alhambra pieces ... I'm careful so they stay shiny and avoid scratches!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Such a stunning ring Smurfet! Love the cartier love bangles also.


----------



## smurfet

Thanks again everyone.  *Evekitti*- if you give me your email, I'll send pix of the Cartiers when I have a chance.


----------



## smurfet

*LaVan*- If you decide on the Lotus, would you get WG or YG?  Can I tell you, I am so in love with the YG!  I haven't seen it IRL, but the pix in this thread is making me drool!  I wish they made the lotus in YG when I got mine, but if you get the YG, then we'll all be able to drool some more.


----------



## La Vanguardia

smurfet said:


> *LaVan*- If you decide on the Lotus, would you get WG or YG?  Can I tell you, I am so in love with the YG!  I haven't seen it IRL, but the pix in this thread is making me drool!  I wish they made the lotus in YG when I got mine, but if you get the YG, then we'll all be able to drool some more.



If I get it, it'll be WG because I don't actually have a complete WG ring lol! 

I'm going to try it on after the birth of the baby to allow for the swelling of my fingers to subside ... theoretically, October will be a good time. I don't want to make a mistake in the size and, by then, I have enough time to admire yours and think about it. When I try it on again, I  will see if it still truly makes my heart pounce!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I mean a big/statement WG ring is what I don't have, so definitely WG for the Lotus ring.


----------



## jayjay77

*Mishaagui *-- the Frivole looks lovely on you!  Well worth waiting for!

*bagstodiefor *-- thanks so much for posting those lovely catalog pics!

*smurfet *-- the Lotus ring is absolutely perfect on you! What else to say ... just perfection!


----------



## mishaagui

Thank you *jayjay77*


----------



## Accessorize*me

WOWZAS!!! This pic totally pushes me over the edge......*Runs off to hint incessantly at hubby* 







Thank you for sharing...Love the way you wear it with your Love Bangles!!


----------



## Bethc

So... I've told my SA that I can never visit her again!   I never leave empty handed.

I went back and bought the Frivoli earrings, (I tried the rings too, they are amazing)... and I bought something else too...  I love this Turquiose charm, it's such a happy color!


----------



## texasbrooke

Does the charm have a lobster claw?  It doesn't look like it.  I not sure about the lobster claw on the charms  i.e how they look.  Also, is that a VCA chain? or your own?  
 I bought my first piece (20) at the Madison Avenue store last summer.  A friend and I went in to browse and we both left with pieces.  
Since then, we've both become addicted!  I have a 20 motif gold, gold bracelet (6? can't remember), black 10 motif, and just bought the single tiger's eye. I was considering a charm in MOP but wasn't sure.... She has a 10 tiger's eye, 20 carnelian and drop earrings (3 motifs-MOP, black, grey stacked horizonally--gorgeous!)   It all started on Madison Avenue....probably the same SA, who is as sweet as can be!!!


----------



## Bethc

^^ Thank you!!  No, it is a regualar charm.  I have a lobster claw clasp WG MOP one that I latch on my 5 motif bracelet.  It's pretty secure.

Yes, it is a VCA chain too.  I can't remember what the name of it is, but I think it's 24".


----------



## texasbrooke

Enjoy and wear it all in good health!!!


----------



## mishaagui

Bethc said:


> So... I've told my SA that I can never visit her again!   I never leave empty handed.
> 
> I went back and bought the Frivoli earrings, (I tried the rings too, they are amazing)... and I bought something else too...  I love this Turquiose charm, it's such a happy color!



The earrings look lovely on you!

Congratulations!

If you don't mind, how much was the charm & the chain? Does the charm come in other colors besides MOP & Turquoise?

Thank you.


----------



## Bethc

^^ Thanks Texas, mishaagui!!

The chain is call Palmier, I think - it has a really nice weight to it, it's 1,300

The charm was 1,500, turquiose is always more.  I think she said it also came in Onyx.  She was wearing one in Coral, it was gorgeous, but they don't make them any more, sigh...


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> So... I've told my SA that I can never visit her again!   I never leave empty handed.
> 
> I went back and bought the Frivoli earrings, (I tried the rings too, they are amazing)... and I bought something else too...  I love this Turquiose charm, it's such a happy color!



Oh Beth I hate you!! LOL... I hate you because now you've got me thinking of turquoise again! That is SO pretty! Is that all YG/TuRQ? My store here has the lobster claw WG/TURQ charm and it was the lobster claw that was turning me off... as well as wondering what chain to pair it with... I didn't know that you could get it without the claw clip OR that you could buy chains on their own at VCA! And just when I'd settled on the socrates!!! 

Okay... I need something to look forward to buying in the winter in Florida... and I'd love to buy some turquoise then but not spend too much (I've spent ENOUGH this year!) so maybe that's what I'll buy in January.  If I can wait that long.  

The earrings are gorgeous too - congrats!!! I love them both!!


----------



## evekitti

smurfet said:


> As for comfort, I originally walked away from the lotus ring because it was very uncomfortable. * If I recall correctly, one of the leaves (or some part of the ring) kept poking me or hitting my knuckle when I wore it.*  DH ended up surprising me with it because my SA told him I tried it on.  So, I had my jeweler adjust/ tweek the offending part a little to make it more wearable, since VCA wouldn't do it.  To be fair though, this problem may just be particular to me because I have some weird hands (double jointed).  I haven't heard of the same problem from others, including my girlfriend who has the same ring.



So, I went to the boutique to try on the Lotus ring yesterday. I found I had the same problem. When I wore the ring opened up, one of the leaves kept poking into my middle finger. Maybe I have weird fingers too. Then I hopped over to Cartier and tried on the Orchidée ring you mentioned in another post. Finally, I have found THE ONE but.... it was around USD 118K.


----------



## smurfet

^ hi- I sent you pix of my Cartier orchids rings.  I really love both equally.  They are soooooo different.  Like I said, one's very pretty and the other one's very rock and roll.  Sorry to hear about the problem with the VCA lotus.  It can be corrected if you really really want it tho.  

LaVan- I haven't forgotten you.  It's harder to take a full length pix b/c I need help.  I'll get around to it.


----------



## smurfet

*Bethc* I love your new purchases.  I have a soft spot for the Frivoli because it's so delicate.  Unf., I can't seem to pull it off.  Turquoise Alhambra is always a hit, esp w/ YG.


----------



## evekitti

smurfet said:


> ^ hi- I sent you pix of my Cartier orchids rings.  I really love both equally.  They are soooooo different.  Like I said, one's very pretty and the other one's very rock and roll.  Sorry to hear about the problem with the VCA lotus.  It can be corrected if you really really want it tho.



Thank you! I love them both equally too!! Do you have Cartier orchidée earrings or necklaces as well?


----------



## La Vanguardia

Bethc said:


> So... I've told my SA that I can never visit her again!   I never leave empty handed.
> 
> I went back and bought the Frivoli earrings, (I tried the rings too, they are amazing)... and I bought something else too...  I love this Turquiose charm, it's such a happy color!



CONGRATULATIONS BETHC!!!  Don't you just love the Frivole earrings ... they're fabulous!!!



evekitti said:


> So, I went to the boutique to try on the Lotus ring yesterday. I found I had the same problem. When I wore the ring opened up, one of the leaves kept poking into my middle finger. Maybe I have weird fingers too.



Oooh, what a pity you have this poking problem. Now, I'm really curious how the ring will feel like when I try it on next time. The last time, I didn't feel the poking, but I guess I just wasn't attentive enough. How did you find the size of the ring (the Lotus flower) otherwise and comfort level worn open and closed?



smurfet said:


> LaVan- I haven't forgotten you.  It's harder to take a full length pix b/c I need help.  I'll get around to it.



Thanks smurfet! I'll be waiting.


----------



## evekitti

*LaVan*, The boutique only had 2 Lotus rings in stock, and both weren't my size. I slipped on the bigger ring and the lotus stuck out at a weird angle. I wonder if *Josie* felt the pokey leaves too or if my fingers are just weird. But as you can see from your avatar, the leaves are shaped with the tips slanting downwards and that part poked quite uncomfortably. Maybe if the size fits nicely, the leaves wouldn't be pokey. 

Comfort-wise, if you wear it closed, it's pretty ok but when worn open, it's not something I can imagine keeping on for long hours. There's also so much bling on the ring, I can't see myself wearing it casually. Now I'm being tempted over to Cartier (thanks to *smurfet*!) but the prices are significantly much higher. Sigh.....


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Thanks for the feedback! I guess the Lotus ring is so big and blingy that it really needs getting used to lol! We have the opposite problem with the ring being worn open and closed. It was gigantic-looking on me closed (and also felt heavy) while it was good worn open. Well, maybe it'll look different next time I try it on lol!

I'm also curious to know josie's feedback when her boutique receives her size.


----------



## j0s1e267

*BethC*, CONGRATULATIONS on your Frivole earrings and Turquoise charm!  Both looks FABULOUS on you!


----------



## j0s1e267

*evekitti*, now you got me curious!  Which Cartier Orchidee rings lured you away from the Lotus???  Pray tell!

*LaVan and evekitti*, I have not noticed the leaves poking me ... like *La Van*, maybe I was not paying attention, I will find out tomorrow and see how it goes!  Now I am really curious ......


----------



## vancleef fan

*Bethc*
Many congratulations, the frivole earrings are adorable and the charm in turquoise is stunning


----------



## Ascella

*Bethc*: Congratulations to your earrings and charm, I'm falling more and more for the Frivole earrings now!

*evekitti*: You made the Cartier ring sound so gorgeous, did you take any modelling photos? I would really love to see how it looks worn.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Found these on the Internet:

Eva Mendes wearing the *Lotus earclips* and also a VCA necklace. I love the earrings! 













Zooey Deschanel with the *Socrate earclips!*


----------



## Ascella

The lotus earclips are stunning, thanks for sharing La Van.


----------



## evekitti

Those Lotus earclips are gorgeous! Do you think it's too much to wear the lotus ring + lotus earclips?


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I think it depends if one can pull it off. It should be ok without a necklace and bracelet as our ears have distance from our hands. 

I'm in love with the earrings and I definitely would need to try them on next time, preferably together with the ring to see how they look like together. Otherwise, I think the earrings can be fabulously worn with other rings. The Lotus earrings are also cheaper than the Socrate 3-flower ones, but I think the Lotus has more presence.


----------



## Bethc

Thank you surfergirljen, smurfet, LaVan!!  I'm loving the Frovoli earrings, and I took some closer pics of the charm.  It is YG, which I love with the turquiose!


----------



## Bethc

j0s1e267 said:


> *BethC*, CONGRATULATIONS on your Frivole earrings and Turquoise charm! Both looks FABULOUS on you!


 
Thank you!  Both are really special.  It's amazing, that everytime I think I want something, I wind up with something totally different!!


----------



## Bethc

vancleef fan said:


> *Bethc*
> Many congratulations, the frivole earrings are adorable and the charm in turquoise is stunning


 
Thank you the earrings really ARE special!!  I love the Turquiose with the YG!  How many times have I said I'm a WG person?  Well, all of my new baubles are YG!




Ascella said:


> Bethc: Congratulations to your earrings and charm, I'm falling more and more for the Frivole earrings now!
> 
> 
> evekitti: You made the Cartier ring sound so gorgeous, did you take any modelling photos? I would really love to see how it looks worn.



Ascella, you should get them, they're sooo shiny and pretty!!


----------



## Bethc

After all of this time, I finally figured out how LaVan multi-quotes!!!

Here are a few more pics of the new chain and charm.  The chain is really beautiful!!


----------



## evekitti

j0s1e267 said:


> *evekitti*, now you got me curious!  Which Cartier Orchidee rings lured you away from the Lotus???  Pray tell!
> 
> *LaVan and evekitti*, I have not noticed the leaves poking me ... like *La Van*, maybe I was not paying attention, I will find out tomorrow and see how it goes!  Now I am really curious ......



I think this is the Cartier ring I tried on. I think... because the photo is too small. It's the only one I managed to find on the net. You have to see it in real life, the picture doesn't do the ring any justice. It's much more stunning and beautifully crafted in real life. I was so in love with it when I first saw it, but unfortunately, it will have to be unrequited love. The price tag was about USD120K!


----------



## Bethc

just gorgeous!


----------



## smurfet

Hi evekitti- That Cartier orchid ring is gorgeous.  It's not mine tho.  There are several orchids ring in the collection.  All very very lovely.  Mine is one of the phalaenopsis ones because it's one of my favorite orchids (simple, i know) and I think the rounded pedals are more feminine and perky.  BTW, as you can tell from my photo, the one I have is  w/ a yellow diamond; but they do the phalaenopisis with a ruby as well.  very pretty and i would imagine cheaper.  

I don't have yellow phalaenopisis earrings.  I really love them soooooooooooo much, but they were a little out of my reach.  They are almost the same size as the ring so imagine the price of the ring times 2.  I actually considered it for a week, but cancelled my order.

I do have the necklace that goes with the abstract orchid ring.  I don't wear them together tho.  Too matchy matchy.

I also have the lotus earrings.  They are one of my favs!  I wear them with everything.  They are so versatile.  They are not too much, as the ring sometimes can be.  I also don't wear the lotus earrings and ring together b/c I'm not good with matchy matchy.  BTW, I'm surprised at the pix of Eva Mendez's lotus earrings.  They look much bigger on me than her.  I wonder if she has a much bigger head than me.  I know she's much taller.  (Im 5'2" and around 95 lbs.)  hummm...

I agree with evekitti (and I think I mentioned this to Lavan), I think that the lotus ring almost look like a knuckle ring when open sometimes.  So, i most often wear it closed.  It's like a nice big flower when closed.

BTW, ladies, have any of you considered the Cartier Delices collection?  I love the pieces I have in this collection.  They are delicate, fun, modern, feminine and statement all at the same time.  Ok, please don't kick me out of VCA, but I think I should hang out at the Cartier thread now.  LOL!

I'm sorry, but no more request for photo and prices please.  I've gotten a lot of PMs, but I got to respect DH's concern re security during these economic times.


----------



## j0s1e267

*smurfet*, there are actually 2 sizes of the Lotus earclips, small and large.  Perhaps the ones Eva Mendez's have on are large and yours are small?  Cartier's Delices collection is sweet but for me, not enough impact compared to the Lotus.  I like my bling BIG :sunnies  Cartier Orchidees rings are lovely, I was attracted to them before I discovered the Lotus and ever since then, my heart is set on the Lotus


----------



## pie

Z


----------



## pie

Sorry typing on the phone by accident.


----------



## kat99

Has anybody seen the YG Socrate ring? The ring is back in my head now due to La Van's photos, but I've never seen this ring in person or on a hand. I have the feeling it looks a lot better in WG but does anybody have experience with the YG? Wondering if it is stunning like the Lotus in YG....


----------



## evekitti

*smurfet*, I have to repeat myself, you have great tastes and a gorgeous collection. Thank you again for showing me your Cartier rings. I agree all the orchids in the collection are really pretty. Plus it's one of my favourite flowers. Is there a Cartier thread (apart from the one on Love bangles)?


----------



## mishaagui

kat99 said:


> Has anybody seen the YG Socrate ring? The ring is back in my head now due to La Van's photos, but I've never seen this ring in person or on a hand. I have the feeling it looks a lot better in WG but does anybody have experience with the YG? Wondering if it is stunning like the Lotus in YG....




Here's the YG Socrate Ring


----------



## j0s1e267

It is still status quo :wondering on my Lotus situation but I managed to take some pictures today!  

I paid attention to how the leaves sit on my hand and I am OK with them; they are neither irritating nor poking me but then again, it was not prolonged wear.

I am so in  with the ring!   

_pardon my dry wrinkly un-manicured hands! _


----------



## j0s1e267

*evekitti*, WOW!  The Cartier ring looks absolutely STUNNING!  I can imagine the hefty price tag that comes along with it .... Definitely gorgeous tho'!


----------



## vancleef fan

WOW WOW  *j0s1e267*
Stunning beyond words... So unique
Glad to hear that the leaves aren't poking/bothering


----------



## evekitti

*j0s1e267*,   That ring is destined to be yours! It looks fabulous on your fingers, manicured or not. I'm inspired all over again!

In this pix, the lower leaf looks like its poking into your skin, was it not?


----------



## La Vanguardia

Oh, josie, the Lotus looks really fabulous on you worn open or closed! It's also the right size ... I'm in love all over again!!! It's also good that it's not poking you! How did the weight feel worn open or closed?

Go get it, go get it, go get it!!!



j0s1e267 said:


> It is still status quo :wondering on my Lotus situation but I managed to take some pictures today!
> 
> I paid attention to how the leaves sit on my hand and I am OK with them; they are neither irritating nor poking me but then again, it was not prolonged wear.
> 
> I am so in  with the ring!
> 
> _pardon my dry wrinkly un-manicured hands! _


----------



## j0s1e267

*THANKS for the sweet compliments vancleef fan, evekitti and LaVan!!!!*
I hope I can get the ring .... we shall see how it goes .... 

*evekitti*, it looks like the leaves are poking but it does not irritate or hurt in anyway.  Again, I can't be sure about prolong wear ...

*LaVan*, I didn't really feel any difference in weight worn open or closed!  The Lotus just feels GREAT on! Hahahaha, I think I am blinded by the Lotus!


----------



## evekitti

Josie, which finger do you intend to wear the ring closed? It looks perfect on your ring and middle finger when worn open, but does that mean you have to wear it on your ring finger when closed? Am I making any sense?


----------



## j0s1e267

*evekitti*, yes, I intend to wear the Lotus closed on my ring finger.  I wear all my RHRs on my ring finger.  I didn't try it closed on my middle finger - may do so the next time I am at the boutique.


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I have to reiterate how GORGEOUS this ring looks on your hand!!! Totally well proportioned and sits beautifully on your fingers! Ahhh, you're going to have sweet Lotus dreams tonight!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Oh, and thanks so much for taking a body shot too so we see the magnitude of the Lotus flower! For some reason, I remember it being so much bigger in my head. Now, after seeing your pic, it's just the right bling!


----------



## Ascella

*evekitti*: I don't think it will be too much wearing both the lotus ring and earclips, they complement each other very well.
Gasp, what a beautiful orchidee ring you have found!!

*Bethc*: It's indeed very tempting.

*j0s1e267*: The lotus ring looks perfect on your hand! Thanks for sharing the modeling photos.


----------



## Greenstar

j0s1e267 said:


> It is still status quo :wondering on my Lotus situation but I managed to take some pictures today!
> 
> I paid attention to how the leaves sit on my hand and I am OK with them; they are neither irritating nor poking me but then again, it was not prolonged wear.
> 
> I am so in  with the ring!
> 
> _pardon my dry wrinkly un-manicured hands! _


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> ^



you have GOT to buy it!! It is so pretty on you!!! OMG just stunning!!! I think the girls are right, it should fit proportionally to your hands and you have lovely hands - GET IT!!


----------



## j0s1e267

Thank you again *LaVan*!    It is sweet Lotus dreams indeed!!!  I guess this is how I see the Lotus ring, on me, that's why I say it is not too big and will wear it casually which is how I dress all the time 

Thanks for your lovely words* Greenstar, Ascella and surfergirljen*!  How I wish this Lotus can be mine!  Hopefully not too long to wait now ....


----------



## Sammyjoe

Josie267, the lotus ring looks stunning on you, I had to do a double take because I am used to seeing the longer ring on your finger! The modelling shots proves that the Lotus would so suit you, when the time to get it is right, you can pounce and get it!!


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *SammyJoe*!  Believe me, if I could, I will pounce immediately!   This ring just makes me smile & my heart smile everytime I look at it.


----------



## smurfet

Lavan- I sent you the full length pic you requested.  I know tPF was down, so pls let me know if you don't get it.

Josie- I think the lotus ring rested the same on me too.  I guess the leaves didn't necessarily "hurt" me, but I didn't like how they poked against my skin.  

I have the larger lotus earrings.  Wasn't aware of Eva's smaller version when I bought mine.  In any case, I like the larger version better.  The size makes them more modern, which is why I think they are very versatile.

evekitti- Thank you so much for your compliment!  I guess there isn't a Cartier thread.  I don't know why.  I think Cartier really makes equisite jewerly.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*smurfet - *I got your PM and just replied to you. THANK YOU SO MUCH for the full-body picture ... it's really very helpful! You also look FABULOUS!!!


----------



## smurfet

HAHA!  We are playing message tag.  Glad you got the pic.  I keep getting this pink message on my computer saying somethings not working right on tPF so it's making me nervous.  

Looks like your mind has been made.  Don't torture yourself over the "one" any longer.  This is the one!    Now torture yourself over whether you want the matching earrings!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Lol! I've already made that decision in my head that if I get the Lotus ring, I'll also want to get the small Lotus ear clips for Christmas!!!


----------



## smurfet

Try the larger ones on too before you make that decision.  You never know...


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I think the large ones will be too big on me though. I saw the small ear clips before and they were just the perfect size for everyday and day to evening wear. Also, if I combine them with the ginormous Lotus ring, I think the whole look would just be right .. not too much.


----------



## smurfet

I think you are right.  If you want to wear the ring and earrings together, the smaller ones are probably better.  Remember to come back and share when you get them!


----------



## evekitti

*LaVan*, how about naming your baby girl Lotus? Even more reasons to buy the ring, the earrings and the necklace (if it exists).

*Smurfet*, do the lotus earrings come only in clip form or can it be worn like a stud? 

I quite agree, Cartier has really exquisite jewellery. I know I'm repeating myself but I love your rings! Thanks to you, Cartier is on my radar now! Of all your flower rings (Cartier and VCA), which do you find is most versatile, or wear most often?

*Josie,* did you dream of the lotus ring last night?


----------



## mishaagui

j0s1e267 said:


> It is still status quo :wondering on my Lotus situation but I managed to take some pictures today!
> 
> I paid attention to how the leaves sit on my hand and I am OK with them; they are neither irritating nor poking me but then again, it was not prolonged wear.
> 
> I am so in  with the ring!
> 
> _pardon my dry wrinkly un-manicured hands! _



WOW! the ring is TDF  & sits beautifully on your fingers!


----------



## surfergirljen

smurfet said:


> I think you are right.  If you want to wear the ring and earrings together, the smaller ones are probably better.  Remember to come back and share when you get them!



I agree too... unless you're an amazon fashion model, it might be a bit much... but I think the smaller ones are far enough from your hand to be nice together!  

There is a set here ... I think these would be the smaller ones? Still tons of bling! What size do you suppose Eva Mendes was wearing?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*evekitti - *Lol! Well, we already have a name for DD and it's not Lotus. But I've been reading about the meaning/symbolism of Lotus flowers and, so far, I like what I've read!

I don't think the Lotus necklace exists and it might be too matchy matchy for me anyway. 

*surfergirljen - *I think those are the small earrings looking at the size compared to the Frivole ring. Eva Mendes is also wearing the small ones.


----------



## Accessorize*me

*j0s1e267*, the ring looks AMAZING on you!! Really like the body shots because the piece just looks elegant and blingy without being over-powering.....*SIIIIGH* Am drooling incessantly over it too!

I can see it working fabulously with your outfit/wardrobe!!


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *smurfet and misshagui*!

*smurfet*, the leaves against my fingers did not hurt/irritate but I am not sure how it will feel if I were to wear the ring for longer.  You mentioned that you got VCAyour jeweler to adjust the leaves for you right?  Do you think it altered the look of the Lotus ring?  Btw, it sounds like you have an AWESOME jewelry collection!  Fun! 

*evekitti and LaVan*, I did have Lotus dreams alright but of the wrong ring!  Instead of the BTF ring, I dreamt about the 2-Lotus instead!  And I woke myself up with a start 'cos in my dream, I was trying to push one of the Lotus flower closer to the other and BROKE it! 

Thanks *Acc*Me*!  You are such a sweetie!  Quick go tell your DH that it is TIME to take the plunge!


----------



## smurfet

*evekitti*- Look what I came across:  Eva Mendez wearing the Cartier abstract orchid.  The girl has great taste.  hehe.  







and the matching necklace:


----------



## lumkeikei

Whao, I came here to drool over the Lotus ring!! STUNNING!!
May I ask, if the open and closed Lotus rings are the same one? 
Is there a contraption where you can "morph" it?
Also, what price range is the Lotus ring?

THANK YOU!!


----------



## smurfet

evekitti said:


> *Smurfet*, do the lotus earrings come only in clip form or can it be worn like a stud?
> 
> I quite agree, Cartier has really exquisite jewellery. I know I'm repeating myself but I love your rings! Thanks to you, Cartier is on my radar now! Of all your flower rings (Cartier and VCA), which do you find is most versatile, or wear most often?


 
The lotus earrings I have were originally with the clip backings.  But I always hated clips and they got really uncomfortable over time because they were very heavy.  So I had my jeweler add posts to the earrings for pierced ears.  I would not recommend it tho unless you really hate clips like I do.  The earrings are so heavy that after the alteration one of the lotus kinda points downward when I wear it.  This has to do partly with the inner orientation of my pierced hole, as well as the weight of the lotus (so it was explained to me).    Not cool tho.  

Considering strictly botanical rings, I think the two Cartier orchids are my favs.  (At least I have been wearing those the most lately and I have short attention span.)  The phalaenopsis orchid with the yellow diamond is very elegant and feminine.  I can wear it with everything.  Just 2 weeks ago, I wore it to a black tie evening event with a yellow and white diamond "lace" bracelet.  I routinely wear it to lunch and other day time events.

The abstract orchid is very rock and roll, as I mentioned.  Yet, Eva Mendez wears it so well with her cocktail dress.  It can be pretty low key, and I wear it to work sometimes on casual Fridays.  It pairs easily with my love bracelets, especially the black and white one.  

I also love a pair of black and white diamond earrings that are in the design of overlapping black and white flowers.  Hard to explain.  I always get a lot of compliments when I wear them.

On the topic of flower rings, my SA at Chanel keeps trying to get me to buy the diamond camelia.  (I swear she's trying to make me into a flower mart!)  It's very nice, but as much as I like Chanel RTW, I'm just not that drawn to Chanel fine jewelry.  I do like the Chanel ceramic (?) camelia in white (they have it also in black), and plan to get it.  But it's a fun piece, and not really within the realm of Cartier and VCA creations.


----------



## smurfet

j0s1e267 said:


> *smurfet*, the leaves against my fingers did not hurt/irritate but I am not sure how it will feel if I were to wear the ring for longer. You mentioned that you got VCAyour jeweler to adjust the leaves for you right? Do you think it altered the look of the Lotus ring?


 
Yes, unfortunately, it does.  I notice that when I wear the ring closed, one of the leaves is closer to the lotus than originally.  It bothers me a little because there's so much ring that it makes the ring look more like a giant flower (almost like the feel of Samantha's ring a few pages back).  It's really hard to explain, and nobody else notices it but me.  Anyway, if the leaves rubbing against your skin doesn't bother you, then don't change it.  It does alter the design, even if just a little.


----------



## evekitti

*Josie*, you are hilarious!!!! 

*smurfet*, I'm not a fan of Eva Mendez but I must agree she has great tastes! I am loving the abstract Orchid more and more each time I look at it! I am practically drooling over all the pages of the Cartier brochure. You truly have a wonderful collection!

I really really hate wearing earclips. So that will be something I have to consider.

I used to really like the Chanel tweed Camelia ring in black/white diamonds, but now Cartier and VCA have been hogging my attention. Fortunately my jewellery fund has been depleted recently so it'll be a while before I make another purchase. But the though of having to decide which ring to get is so much fun!


----------



## smurfet

^ But why just flower rings?  Cartier and VCA have so many interesting creations.  How about a pink and white VCA jolie noeud ring?  fun!


----------



## evekitti

I quite agree, smurfet. But every girl needs at least 1 bling bling flower ring! The others can come after. I love Cartier's panthère collection too, but that will have to be for my next life


----------



## smurfet

LOVE the panthere collection!  hehe...


----------



## j0s1e267

*lumkeikei*, the Lotus between the finger (BTF) ring is one and the same ring.  It has a hinge mechanism that allows the Lotus flower to flip out and be worn on two fingers.  Otherwise, it can be worn as a single ring.  In LaVan's words, it is a quintessential VCA BTF ring.  The Lotus ring is currently priced at USD24,300.

*smurfet*, thanks for your advise!  I do love one Chanel fine jewelry ring - it is really gorgeous on but I would rather get the Lotus instead


----------



## smurfet

Josie- that looks interesting and fabulous, but what is it?  I can't say I'm familiar with it.

BTW, that was just a general statement.  I still cave in to a few Chanel fine jewerly pieces.  This is one of my favorite pairs of earrings.


----------



## j0s1e267

*smurfet*, that wasn't a very good picture, here is a better one   It is a ring from the Coco collection. It is RG with pink toumalines, rubellites, aquamarine and diamonds. There is 1+ something tcw in diamonds, all D-F color in VVS1/VVS2. It comes in a WG version but this one just took my breath away.


----------



## smurfet

and you poo poo'd my Cartier Delices suggestion earlier...  same type of fun stones.  

BTW, i love how all the jeweler are doing so much RG love.  I love RG.


----------



## j0s1e267

*smurfet*, noooo, no poo-poo, Cartier delices is lovely, I think the Y necklace is divine!  But the rings don't do much for more.  Orchidees rings are more in your face!  But I want more "WOW" factor for my bling and I really love the uniqueness of the Lotus


----------



## La Vanguardia

j0s1e267 said:


> *evekitti and LaVan*, I did have Lotus dreams alright but of the wrong ring!  Instead of the BTF ring, I dreamt about the 2-Lotus instead!  And I woke myself up with a start 'cos in my dream, I was trying to push one of the Lotus flower closer to the other and BROKE it!



OMG! Too funny!!! This was definitely alluding to the size 52 ring lol!


----------



## j0s1e267

*evekitti and LaVan*, I am so silly!  But I must be really obsessing over the Lotus to be actually dreaming about it in my sleep!!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ You're not alone! I've been dreaming about VCA jewelry the past few days now lol!


----------



## mishaagui

Speaking of VCA dreaming .... I can't seem to get this out of my mind ever since i visited  VCA's site  - Has anyone seen it IRL? Would you happen to know how much it costs? I'm in LOVE with this ring!..


----------



## evekitti

You girls are hilarious. I have yet to dream about jewellery. When I do, I'll know that my destiny has arrived.

*Smurfet*, You have the Chanel earrings? Wow! I'm so impressed, you really do know how to select your jewellery! What other Chanel jewellery do you have? Please please just tell us, no photos required with all due respect to your DH.


----------



## evekitti

*mishaagui*, I've tried on the Plume ring. It is beautiful, not as expensive as the Lotus, can't remember the price but I can check for you tomorrow. However the feather part was way too big and covered most of my finger.


----------



## mishaagui

evekitti said:


> *mishaagui*, I've tried on the Plume ring. It is beautiful, not as expensive as the Lotus, can't remember the price but I can check for you tomorrow. However the feather part was way too big and covered most of my finger.



Thank you *evekitti *


----------



## evekitti

mishaagui said:


> Thank you *evekitti *



The Plume ring costs SGD33,500 which is about USD22,333. That includes a VAT of 7%.


----------



## vancleef fan

evekitti said:


> The Plume ring costs SGD33,500 which is about USD22,333. That includes a VAT of 7%.


 

That is alot for the Plume ring incomparison to the Lotus ring currently priced at $ 24,300
Plume ring looks so simple next to it...


----------



## kat99

The plume is a lot because it has that large single diamond, I love it though, looks great on the right hand.


----------



## Greenstar

evekitti said:


> *mishaagui*, I've tried on the Plume ring. It is beautiful, not as expensive as the Lotus, can't remember the price but I can check for you tomorrow. However the feather part was way too big and covered most of my finger.


 

Is the Plume ring a feather

I thought It looked more of a leaf:busted


----------



## kat99

Yes it is a feather...I thought it looked like a leaf too


----------



## smurfet

*josie*- I was just teasing you.  

*evekitti*-  I'll PM you re Chanel and Cartier matters.  I don't what to hijack this thread.


----------



## calisnoopy

sorry if i missed this...but my eyes are dying from catching up on posts on this thread and drooling at all these VCA diamond pieces haha

how much are the lotus small earclips that Eva Mendes has?

waahh...last time i was at VCA visiting my SA, I tried on the Lotus ring, a couple sizes too large but still STUNNING!!!!

Maybe this Lotus obsession will start with the earrings first LOL


----------



## j0s1e267

*smurfet* 

*calisnoopy*, the small Lotus earclips are USD12000


----------



## calisnoopy

*j0s1e267* thanks!!!! hehehe...i just wonder if it will be too similar to my frivole WG pave pair...like not too similar if i didnt care how much it cost...but too similar as in maybe i should look into some other shape earrings first?

but alas im always drawn to something floral or star like...ill have to try it on next time im in the boutique

BTW I PMed you!!!


----------



## kat99

Is anybody with a NM near them planning on going to their promotion on this/next Wed? Can have the opportunity to get a pretty big gift card with a VCA purchase


----------



## surfergirljen

Why do they make them as earclips instead of post studs do you think? Is it because they are too heavy to be worn peirced? (the lotus etc. earrings)


----------



## mishaagui

evekitti said:


> The Plume ring costs SGD33,500 which is about USD22,333. That includes a VAT of 7%.



 Wow! I was thinking of asking my DH for it but with that price tag... i don't think he'll ever say yes hmmmm.... back to the Alhambra collection... ..... or the Frivole ring 

Thanks again *evekitti.*


----------



## Bethc

^^lol, I know what you mean!  Now that I have the Frivole earrings, do you know how much the necklace and ring are in YG?


----------



## evekitti

Greenstar said:


> Is the Plume ring a feather
> 
> I thought It looked more of a leaf:busted



Even the SA at the boutique thinks it's a leaf, but Plume means feather in French.


----------



## evekitti

surfergirljen said:


> Why do they make them as earclips instead of post studs do you think? Is it because they are too heavy to be worn peirced? (the lotus etc. earrings)



Yup, the SA said the earrings are too heavy. Smurfet mentioned that she got hers made with post studs but they don't hang as nicely. I can't remember which jewellery boutique I went to (maybe Chanel?), but they had earrings that came as both clips and post studs. The studs could be  screwed on or something like that.


----------



## sunshinesmilee

kat99 said:


> Is anybody with a NM near them planning on going to their promotion on this/next Wed? Can have the opportunity to get a pretty big gift card with a VCA purchase



I heard about a VCA trunk show sometime within a week at my NM.  Do you receive something for a VCA purchase?  My SA didn't tell me that!  Please share!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Regarding the small Lotus earclips, I've seen them IRL and they're very pretty ... just the right size. But I didn't try them on. I just asked my SA and the small earclips have both a removable post and a clip system, same as the small Frivole earclips.



Bethc said:


> ^^lol, I know what you mean!  Now that I have the Frivole earrings, do you know how much the necklace and ring are in YG?



Here, the YG Frivole BTF ring is around USD 3,850 and the YG multi-flower necklace (gorgeous) is about USD 9,500. I forgot how much the YG single flower necklace is.


----------



## mishaagui

La Vanguardia said:


> Regarding the small Lotus earclips, I've seen them IRL and they're very pretty ... just the right size. But I didn't try them on. I just asked my SA and the small earclips have both a removable post and a clip system, same as the small Frivole earclips.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, the YG Frivole BTF ring is around USD 3,850 and the YG multi-flower necklace (gorgeous) is about USD 9,500. I forgot how much the YG single flower necklace is.



Hmmmm... $3K+ for a BTF ring! Now, that's a budget i can work with my DH 
Re. BTF rings - how does the sizing go? I'm a size 54 ... Do i get the same size or do i get a size smaller since the design is open?

Thanks!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ It depends how the ring is constructed ... sometimes you can get away with a size smaller. My YG Frivole BTF ring is a size smaller.


----------



## mishaagui

Thanks La Van


----------



## kat99

sunshinesmilee said:


> I heard about a VCA trunk show sometime within a week at my NM.  Do you receive something for a VCA purchase?  My SA didn't tell me that!  Please share!




You receive a gift card with a certain $$$ purchase...the details should be in deals and steals but over 10k you get 1.5k gift card, etc...


----------



## surfergirljen

kat99 said:


> You receive a gift card with a certain $$$ purchase...the details should be in deals and steals but over 10k you get 1.5k gift card, etc...



!!!!! why can't I live in the US??!!  boo!


----------



## surfergirljen

ps Tomorrow's the big day - going into the boutique and coming home with something new and shiny!!! 

Look out for a reveal late tomorrow!!


----------



## Bethc

^^ Yeah!!!

Now... have you decided what you are going to get??


----------



## sunshinesmilee

kat99 said:


> You receive a gift card with a certain $$$ purchase...the details should be in deals and steals but over 10k you get 1.5k gift card, etc...



Thanks for your response, kat99!


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> ^^ Yeah!!!
> 
> Now... have you decided what you are going to get??



90% sure... but you'll have to wait and see!!


----------



## H-Less

surfergirljen said:


> 90% sure... but you'll have to wait and see!!


 
SGJ-
Hint...please..............


----------



## luvpurse

Hi Ladies... I have been lurking for a while and I think I'm going to get the first VCA tomorrow @ NM! 

I have been eyeing on WG/MOP 20 motifs for a few months now and because of the deal NM is giving out, I think I'm ready! hahaha...

Quick question though. I notice that 20 motifs might not be the most popular among TPFers? I see more pix of pendants, bracelets, 10 motifs and earrings. So I wonder if there is a reason for that?

At this point, I don't plan purchase more than one Alhambra piece. Do you think 20 motifs is a good investment? I think I can wear it as a double up as well.

Also, do you like WG or YG more? Last I try, I feel that YG pop more. However, I don't wear any gold jewelry. YG/MOP might not go well with the rest of accessories?

I'm so excited about this and I hope I make the right decision!


----------



## surfergirljen

luvpurse said:


> Hi Ladies... I have been lurking for a while and I think I'm going to get the first VCA tomorrow @ NM!
> 
> I have been eyeing on WG/MOP 20 motifs for a few months now and because of the deal NM is giving out, I think I'm ready! hahaha...
> 
> Quick question though. I notice that 20 motifs might not be the most popular among TPFers? I see more pix of pendants, bracelets, 10 motifs and earrings. So I wonder if there is a reason for that?
> 
> At this point, I don't plan purchase more than one Alhambra piece. Do you think 20 motifs is a good investment? I think I can wear it as a double up as well.
> 
> Also, do you like WG or YG more? Last I try, I feel that YG pop more. However, I don't wear any gold jewelry. YG/MOP might not go well with the rest of accessories?
> 
> I'm so excited about this and I hope I make the right decision!



Hey there!! 
Congrats! I'm going to make a big purchase tomorrow too but sadly won't have the NM gift card to go with it - am so jealous!!

I think you're making an awesome decision going with the 20 motif... honestly I think it's the price that slows a lot of us down on that one, but it's so pretty and iconic! I love that you can wear it dressy or totally casual... that you can double it up for that more "choker" look. If you love the short look too you could always buy two 10 motifs and link them up when you're in the mood for a 20 motif one! 

I started with the 10 motif but pretty quickly returned it for the 20 just because I found that it suited my style a bit more and it was the one I REALLY wanted. I'm not very comfortable with anything under 18 or 19 inches in length for some weird reason!  But the 10 motifs look SO pretty on other girls here! 

As for the colour... I think it's so personal! They are both SO pretty.  APparently the WG is way more popular in North America and the YG is a much bigger seller in Europe. I started with the YG 10 motif and ended up trading it in for the 20 motif WG/MOP, for two reasons... I really really wanted the 20 motif all along, and also while I agreed with you that in the store the YG popped more against the MOP (like I think the WG pops better on the turquoise personally), I still loved the overall look of the WG with my WG rings and my style. It felt slightly more casual to me. But it's totally personal! It was a HARD decision!!

Here's a pic I posted earlier... while the YG pops against the MOP a bit better, the WG pops against skin tones and is sooo pretty too!

I can't wait to see what you get! Good luck!






Oh and Cameron Diaz layering hers... must be nice!! But I love how casual chic this looks even with jeans...






... and doubled up...


----------



## texasbrooke

I have the 20 all YG and wear it ALL the time!  Love it long, love it doubled!  I also have the 10 YG/Onyx.  I have a couple of other pieces (YG bracelet, tiger's eye YG single, YG earrings)  Since I started with YG, all my others have followed suit in the YG--that way I can mix them all/layers them all together.  If I had started in WG....I would have followed suit in WG.  I really didn't think I would even want more than my original 20 YG, but it really is addicting and so fun to layer them!!!
My rings are all platinum and I wear a Cartier YG/WG Panthere watch so I don't have a problem mixing metals that way, obviously!  I just fell in love with the YG 20 originally! That's what's great about the line--there's something (or many things!!!) for everyone to love!


----------



## luvpurse

Thank you, surfergirljen and texasbrooke!!

surfergirljen, thank you for these pictures! You look awesome. Yes, I'm the same with 20 inches length. I like either short (14-15) or long. I can't wait to see what you'll get! 

texasbrooke, now I'm scared... I hope I won't be too addictive to VCA! But I agree though, I love the layer look... I'll get $1500 GC from NM so I might use that for earrings! hehehe....


----------



## CALily

Hello girls-
I just bought my 1st VCA last week.  It is the lucky alhambra bracelet WG.
It is stunning! I love the TQ butterfly and the size is perfect even though I have a pretty small wrist.

Anyway, I am also interested in the Perlee collection- bracelet/bangle in WG with small clover diamonds.
Does anyone know whether they made it in 1 standard size or there are in couple different sizes?

Also, does anyone know about the price for Perlee collection WG ring with small clover diamonds?

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

surfergirljen said:


> ps Tomorrow's the big day - going into the boutique and coming home with something new and shiny!!!
> 
> Look out for a reveal late tomorrow!!



I bet you're going for the Socrate!!! So EXCITING!!!  I can't wait to see your reveal! 



luvpurse said:


> Hi Ladies... I have been lurking for a while and I think I'm going to get the first VCA tomorrow @ NM!
> 
> I have been eyeing on WG/MOP 20 motifs for a few months now and because of the deal NM is giving out, I think I'm ready! hahaha...
> 
> Quick question though. I notice that 20 motifs might not be the most popular among TPFers? I see more pix of pendants, bracelets, 10 motifs and earrings. So I wonder if there is a reason for that?



You guys in the US are so lucky to have these gift certificates! How I wish I could get that too here. 

I don't think the 20 motif is less popular. I think it's just a matter of style and personal taste. I have the 10 motif and I like that I can use it short and if I'd like a longer one, I could always get another 10 motif to link with it ... maybe even in another color. Plus, I like matching my jewelry so I also have the earrings and ring to go with my necklace.

WG vs. YG is also another matter of what looks best in one's skin tone. When I tried on the Alhambra pieces in WG, I just looked pale and horrible in it lol! ush: I can only do WG if it has diamonds. 



CALily said:


> Hello girls-
> I just bought my 1st VCA last week.  It is the lucky alhambra bracelet WG.
> It is stunning! I love the TQ butterfly and the size is perfect even though I have a pretty small wrist.
> 
> Also, does anyone know about the price for Perlee collection WG ring with small clover diamonds?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!



CONGRATULATIONS on your purchase! Do share with us modelling pics if you can. 

Here, the RG Perlee ring with diamonds is around USD 10,400. So, I'm guessing WG will probably be a little bit more expensive.


----------



## mishaagui

CALily said:


> Hello girls-
> I just bought my 1st VCA last week.  It is the lucky alhambra bracelet WG.
> It is stunning! I love the TQ butterfly and the size is perfect even though I have a pretty small wrist.
> 
> Anyway, I am also interested in the Perlee collection- bracelet/bangle in WG with small clover diamonds.
> Does anyone know whether they made it in 1 standard size or there are in couple different sizes?
> 
> Also, does anyone know about the price for Perlee collection WG ring with small clover diamonds?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!



Hi CALily! Congratulations! Hope you can post some modeling photos so we can all admire your bracelet.


----------



## mishaagui

kat99 said:


> You receive a gift card with a certain $$$ purchase...the details should be in deals and steals but over 10k you get 1.5k gift card, etc...




If only i can be there... Ohhhh! How i wish they'll have another VCA trunk show on Oct!


----------



## mishaagui

surfergirljen said:


> ps Tomorrow's the big day - going into the boutique and coming home with something new and shiny!!!
> 
> Look out for a reveal late tomorrow!!




Ohhh! Excited for you! can't wait to see your reveal


----------



## vancleef fan

surfergirljen said:


> ps Tomorrow's the big day - going into the boutique and coming home with something new and shiny!!!
> 
> Look out for a reveal late tomorrow!!


 

Can't wait


----------



## ilikechloe

Me too!  Look forward to the huge reveal!!!!!!


----------



## CALily

mishaagui said:


> Hi CALily! Congratulations! Hope you can post some modeling photos so we can all admire your bracelet.


 
Will try to do it on the weekend.
Working mom with a toodler- hard to do things during weekdays...


----------



## CALily

Here, the RG Perlee ring with diamonds is around USD 10,400. So, I'm guessing WG will probably be a little bit more expensive.[/QUOTE]


Thanks for the info.


----------



## j0s1e267

Oh where oh where is *surfergirljen*???


----------



## luvpurse

Hi ladies... It's me again... I bought it!!! 

I got WG/MOP 20 motifs!! I should get it by Friday... Will try to take picture too! 

Thank you for all your feedback...


----------



## avedashiva

kat99 said:


> You receive a gift card with a certain $$$ purchase...the details should be in deals and steals but over 10k you get 1.5k gift card, etc...


 

oooh does anyone have specifics on this promo - I couldn't find it on deals and steals and online.


----------



## surfergirljen

Hi girls!!! I'm back and there's finally a bit of peace in the house... so time to show you what I brought home today!!! 
I'm so excited... I tried on all kinds of things for fun (including the lotus ring and ear clips!) but I think I truly came home with my favorite thing in the whole collection!   The craftsmanship is just so pretty... sigh! LOVE!!! Modeling pictures hopefully tomorrow - I'm so not the photographer that La Van is but this necklace inspires me to try!!


----------



## surfergirljen

luvpurse said:


> Hi ladies... It's me again... I bought it!!!
> 
> I got WG/MOP 20 motifs!! I should get it by Friday... Will try to take picture too!
> 
> Thank you for all your feedback...



CONGRATS!!! YOU ARE GOING TO LOVE IT!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Woohoo!!! You got the necklace!!! Isn't it so sparkly and gorgeous!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Such a beauty and so exciting. 



surfergirljen said:


> Hi girls!!! I'm back and there's finally a bit of peace in the house... so time to show you what I brought home today!!!
> I'm so excited... I tried on all kinds of things for fun (including the lotus ring and ear clips!) but I think I truly came home with my favorite thing in the whole collection!   The craftsmanship is just so pretty... sigh! LOVE!!! Modeling pictures hopefully tomorrow - I'm so not the photographer that La Van is but this necklace inspires me to try!!


----------



## mishaagui

surfergirljen said:


> Hi girls!!! I'm back and there's finally a bit of peace in the house... so time to show you what I brought home today!!!
> I'm so excited... I tried on all kinds of things for fun (including the lotus ring and ear clips!) but I think I truly came home with my favorite thing in the whole collection!   The craftsmanship is just so pretty... sigh! LOVE!!! Modeling pictures hopefully tomorrow - I'm so not the photographer that La Van is but this necklace inspires me to try!!



LOVE IT! LOVE IT! LOVE IT! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## j0s1e267

*CONGRATULATIONS surfergirljen!!!!!!!!*  What a *GORGEOUS* necklace!  Modelling pics pretty please!

*luvpurse*, EXCITING!!!!  Do post pics when you receive it!


----------



## Candice0985

Oh wow surfergirljen, I don't usually post in the VCA because i'm VCA-less! but that is beyond beautiful I love the detail in the back when your wearing it the design carries back, with a little fleur in the nape of your neck! congratulations


----------



## Accessorize*me

WOWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! Beautiful necklace *Surgirljen*!!

So immaculate and well-made! CONGRATSSS!!!


----------



## texasbrooke

luvpurse:  Congrats!  Enjoy!  Enjoy!  And...best of luck NOT getting addicted...you're going to need it?!?!?
Out of curiosity , do you know what NM stores carry VCA?  I know mine here in S. Florida does not.
Surfergirljen: WOWZAAAA!!!  Love your new piece!  Wear it well!  Hope you feel like a princess when you wear it...you'll certainly look like one!!!


----------



## Bethc

SurergirlJen - CONGRATULATIONS!!!  I had the log on again to see what you got- I'm so happy for you! 

Ok, back to sleep before DH wakes up and thinks I'm nuts!


----------



## smurfet

Surfergirljen- Congratulations!  Love your new necklace!


----------



## vancleef fan

*Surfergirljen*
WOWOWOW !!   what a pretty necklace, so dainty....Love it


----------



## evekitti

sufergirljen! CONGRATULATIONS!! It's beautiful! Even the box alone gives me an adrenaline rush.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Many congrats surfergirljen!!! It is a stunning necklace!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats also Luvpurse!!!!!


----------



## *emma*

Congratulations surfergirljen! What an amazing piece to add to your fab collection!


----------



## surfergirljen

Thank you girls so much! It's so nice to have people who are happy for you when you buy a little treasure!   I don't like to show off with my friends or family but it's so nice to have a place where everyone is psyched for each other's purchases!!  I'm going to try to get a nice modeling picture today - those pics do not do it justice!! I am so happy with it - and I finally understand what you meant about the "flower clasp" - it's an extra little bonus flower back there. It seems like a waste for me b/c I never wear my hair up... but maybe this will encourage me to try. It's so pretty and sparkly! The diamonds really are gorgeous and it's so neat - each flower only touches one other flower so it's like they're "floating". So beautiful!!


----------



## avedashiva

How pretty! Another lovely addition - hope you enjoy it! (I am sure it is listed earlier in this thread - but what is the official name of this piece?) is it the Socrate family? I am trying to learn all my VCA lines.


----------



## vancleef fan

surfergirljen said:


> Thank you girls so much! It's so nice to have people who are happy for you when you buy a little treasure!  I don't like to show off with my friends or family but it's so nice to have a place where everyone is psyched for each other's purchases!! I'm going to try to get a nice modeling picture today - those pics do not do it justice!! I am so happy with it - and I finally understand what you meant about the "flower clasp" - it's an extra little bonus flower back there. It seems like a waste for me b/c I never wear my hair up... but maybe this will encourage me to try. It's so pretty and sparkly! The diamonds really are gorgeous and it's so neat - each flower only touches one other flower so it's like they're "floating". So beautiful!!


 

I really understand what you mean....
I can't wait to see your modeling pics, and you should try wearing it with your hair up, I bet it will look super from the back as well as the front
Enjoy it


----------



## zenith

Surfergirljen: CONGRATS! What a lovely piece.


----------



## La Vanguardia

surfergirljen said:


> Thank you girls so much! It's so nice to have people who are happy for you when you buy a little treasure!   I don't like to show off with my friends or family but it's so nice to have a place where everyone is psyched for each other's purchases!!  I'm going to try to get a nice modeling picture today - those pics do not do it justice!! I am so happy with it - and I finally understand what you meant about the "flower clasp" - it's an extra little bonus flower back there. It seems like a waste for me b/c I never wear my hair up... but maybe this will encourage me to try. It's so pretty and sparkly! The diamonds really are gorgeous and it's so neat - each flower only touches one other flower so it's like they're "floating". So beautiful!!



Isn't the flower clasp just the best!!! For me, it's really a wonderful finishing touch to the necklace. I'm sure you'll be able to wear and enjoy this beauty of a necklace forever and the 3 flowers are just amazingly well crafted ...  like they're "floating" on your neck.


----------



## surfergirljen

Okay yesterday's pics were so lame... I tried some La Vanuardia photography today! Sadly not real flowers... but the diamonds are! I love the fire coming off them!

Do you know what I just realized? This necklace cost $4K more than my first car! 

Start with the model shot...


----------



## La Vanguardia

*WOWZA!!! SO PRETTY!!!* 



surfergirljen said:


> Okay yesterday's pics were so lame... I tried some La Vanuardia photography today! Sadly not real flowers... but the diamonds are! I love the fire coming off them!
> 
> Do you know what I just realized? This necklace cost $4K more than my first car!
> 
> Start with the model shot...


----------



## Ascella

*surfergirljen*: Your new necklace looks absolutely wonderful!!! Congratulations!


----------



## j0s1e267

*surfergirljen*, *AWESOME *photos!  The necklace looks really pretty on you!  You totally rock it!  Do post MORE modelling pics!!!!


----------



## *emma*

You made a great choice. It looks stunning on you! I would wear that everyday!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I agree, a wonderful choice surfergirljen!! It looks amazing! Fantastic photos also!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

avedashiva said:


> How pretty! Another lovely addition - hope you enjoy it! (I am sure it is listed earlier in this thread - but what is the official name of this piece?) is it the Socrate family? I am trying to learn all my VCA lines.



Yes, it's the Socrate collection.


----------



## avedashiva

La Vanguardia said:


> Yes, it's the Socrate collection.


 
Thanks La Van - you are always a wealth of information - congrats on your lovely new piece as well.


----------



## mishaagui

*surfergirljen*, lovely photos!


----------



## luvpurse

*Love Love Love it, surfergirljen.... Big congrats!!!!*




surfergirljen said:


> Okay yesterday's pics were so lame... I tried some La Vanuardia photography today! Sadly not real flowers... but the diamonds are! I love the fire coming off them!
> 
> Do you know what I just realized? This necklace cost $4K more than my first car!
> 
> Start with the model shot...


----------



## smurfet

^ Love the modeling pix surfergirljen!  Hope you don't mind me saying- but you have beautiful skin.


----------



## kat99

Love the necklace, surferjen! I got a matching piece as well this week 

I am leafing through old VCA catalogs I just found from 3 years back and WOW I can just see the progression of prices increasing year to year....makes me want to buy all the pieces I want now..


----------



## La Vanguardia

kat99 said:


> Love the necklace, surferjen! *I got a matching piece as well this week *
> 
> I am leafing through old VCA catalogs I just found from 3 years back and WOW I can just see the progression of prices increasing year to year....makes me want to buy all the pieces I want now..



Oooh!!! What did you get?


----------



## surfergirljen

Thank you all soooo much for sharing my happy shopping day! LOL!  (And smurfet that is so sweet of you to say that!)


----------



## evekitti

*sufergirljen,* the Socrate necklace looks absolutely gorgeous on you! I can imagine how it sparkles when it catches the light. Btw, what earrings do you wear with the necklace?


----------



## surfergirljen

evekitti said:


> *sufergirljen,* the Socrate necklace looks absolutely gorgeous on you! I can imagine how it sparkles when it catches the light. Btw, what earrings do you wear with the necklace?



Thanks so much! Yes I'll have to take an outdoor modeling picture for you guys - the fire just DANCES from flower to flower, it's so pretty!  As for earrings... I don't wear a lot of earrings usually. The SA brought the socrates ones out but I can't see myself wearing both at the same time - I'm not that blingy really! I did LOVE the small lotus ones which I walked around with quite a bit in the store   but I made myself promise to wear "normal" earrings more (like my Tiffany silver studs) and if I start actually doing it, THEN I can buy pretty VCA ones one day! I have to say the lotus ones would be enough to get anyone to wear earrings! (I'm partially too lazy, partially not that blingy, and partially it's that I'm allergic to almost all metals in my ears except gold - they itch like mad!).


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ You can also get the mini single flower Socrate studs and that won't be too blingy.


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> ^ You can also get the mini single flower Socrate studs and that won't be too blingy.



oooh... that's a possibility! She didn't have those!


----------



## j0s1e267

surfergirljen said:


> Thanks so much! Yes I'll have to take an outdoor modeling picture for you guys - the fire just DANCES from flower to flower, it's so pretty! As for earrings... I don't wear a lot of earrings usually. The SA brought the socrates ones out but I can't see myself wearing both at the same time - I'm not that blingy really! I did LOVE the small lotus ones which I walked around with quite a bit in the store  but I made myself promise to wear "normal" earrings more (like my Tiffany silver studs) and if I start actually doing it, THEN I can buy pretty VCA ones one day! *
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say the lotus ones would be enough to get anyone to wear earrings!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(I'm partially too lazy, partially not that blingy, and partially it's that I'm allergic to almost all metals in my ears except gold - they itch like mad!).


 
I wear small gold hoop earrings and hardly change out of them! Now you got me thinking!!!!!!


----------



## j0s1e267

La Vanguardia said:


> ^ You can also get the mini single flower Socrate studs and that won't be too blingy.


 
LOL!  More items to add to our ever growing wish lists!


----------



## luvpurse

It's here... It's here.... I'm in


----------



## jag

OMG *luvpurse*! This is stunning on you! I want one now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vancleef fan

luvpurse said:


> It's here... It's here.... I'm in


 

Looking really good with that gorgeous necklace  
Congratulations


----------



## luvpurse

Thank you, jag and vancleef fan!! 

I was reluctant in buying this necklace because of the price. However, I couldn't get it out of my mind.. It's so beautiful and very versatile. I guess NM promotion push me over the edge! hahahaha... I was like.. well, I think I'm going to buy it some day anyway so I might as well get $1500 back! hehehe...

I think I can wear it everyday and make it become my signature piece!


----------



## vancleef fan

luvpurse said:


> Thank you, jag and vancleef fan!!
> 
> I was reluctant in buying this necklace because of the price. However, I couldn't get it out of my mind.. It's so beautiful and very versatile. I guess NM promotion push me over the edge! hahahaha... I was like.. well, I think I'm going to buy it some day anyway so I might as well get $1500 back! hehehe...
> 
> I think I can wear it everyday and make it become my signature piece!


 

Sounds like a good idea  ,  wear it daily and enjoy it


----------



## Ascella

luvpurse said:


> It's here... It's here.... I'm in


Lovely necklace, congratulations!


----------



## jayjay77

OMG everytime i stop by this thread there is another amazing reveal!  ... or reveals!

*surfergirljen* -- the Socrate necklace is just perfect on you!  It is so pretty and blingy but seems really wearable for everyday.
*
luvpurse* -- the 20 motif is just stunning on you!  I used to prefer YG but you have won me over to the WG side seeing how lovely it looks with black.  What a great deal too with the NM promotion!


----------



## j0s1e267

*luvpurse*, the 20-motifs looks absolutely *GORGEOUS* on you!!!!!  You totally rock it!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Congratulations on getting your beautiful Alhambra necklace!*



luvpurse said:


> It's here... It's here.... I'm in


----------



## surfergirljen

LUVPURSE IT'S SO BEAUTIFUL ON YOU! I'M SO GLAD YOU GOT IT, it's so wearable! Did you get the vintage or more modern one? I can't tell... either way it's SO beautiful!!!


----------



## Bethc

luvpurse said:


> It's here... It's here.... I'm in


 
Congratulations!!!  I just love it!


----------



## mishaagui

luvpurse said:


> It's here... It's here.... I'm in



Looks great on you! Congratulations!


----------



## evekitti

Congratulations luvpurse! Looks great with black!


----------



## kat99

here is a really good and inspiring article on VCA I found...hope others can enjoy it!


http://www.sothebys.com/liveauctions/sneak/archive/la_stylish_0606.html


----------



## lumkeikei

Does anyone know what is the price range for the sweet alhambra bracelets in child size?
THANK


----------



## La Vanguardia

kat99 said:


> here is a really good and inspiring article on VCA I found...hope others can enjoy it!
> 
> http://www.sothebys.com/liveauctions/sneak/archive/la_stylish_0606.html



Thanks for sharing ... nice read!


----------



## La Vanguardia

surfergirljen said:


> oooh... that's a possibility! She didn't have those!



Here are the mini Socrate earstuds on page 32 of the catalog:
http://catalogue.vancleef-arpels.com/catalogue2009/


----------



## surfergirljen

lumkeikei said:


> Does anyone know what is the price range for the sweet alhambra bracelets in child size?
> THANK



Hi there!
They are about $900 I believe - the necklaces are $1000 and the bracelets are close behind.  That's for the mother of pearl ... turquoise is about $250 more I think.


----------



## Glamourette

I'm enjoying this thread a lot & I love all your purchases. I think I am now officially obsessed with the Alhambra Collection. Unfortunately there is no VC&A Jeweler near me. Could someone help me with the &#8364;-Prices? I like the Alhambra Vintage YG or WG MOP Necklace a lot (10 or 20, there is nothing between, right?) & the matching Bracelet. Thanks in advance


----------



## CALily

CALily said:


> Will try to do it on the weekend.
> Working mom with a toodler- hard to do things during weekdays...


 
Hello- hello,

As promised, here are the pics of my new lucky.
My hubby has to help me to take them...


----------



## vancleef fan

CALily said:


> Hello- hello,
> 
> As promised, here are the pics of my new lucky.
> My hubby has to help me to take them...


 
Congratulations !! Very nice


----------



## lemontart

*CALily*, love your bracelet, it's so pretty!

*luvpurse*, the necklace looks great on you, congrats!


----------



## lemontart

surfergirljen said:


> Okay yesterday's pics were so lame... I tried some La Vanuardia photography today! Sadly not real flowers... but the diamonds are! I love the fire coming off them!
> 
> Do you know what I just realized? This necklace cost $4K more than my first car!
> 
> Start with the model shot...


 
OMG *surfergirljen*, the necklace is STUNNING! It's very very very pretty! Many congrats on your new purchase!

I was busy studying for my exam so I didn't get on to tPF for awhile. Just a couple of weeks and there were so many new posts! Congrats again on everyone's new purchases!


----------



## mishaagui

*CALily*  - It's beautiful!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*CONGRATULATIONS!!! * I'm sure you'll enjoy wearing your new bracelet! 



calily said:


> hello- hello,
> 
> as promised, here are the pics of my new lucky.
> My hubby has to help me to take them... :d


----------



## evekitti

CALily said:


> Hello- hello,
> 
> As promised, here are the pics of my new lucky.
> My hubby has to help me to take them...



Beautiful choice! At one point, I was very tempted by the YG version!


----------



## jayjay77

*CALily *-- love it!  Blue is my favorite color, so the combination of the blues in this bracelet just amazing!


----------



## Bethc

CALily - It's just goregeous, congratulations!!


----------



## j0s1e267

*CALily*, your new bracelet is GORGEOUS!!!  I love the color combination on the bracelet!  Question for you - do you find that the charms gets in the way of things?  i.e. do they get caught or knock into things alot?


----------



## *emma*

calily, your new bracelet is beautiful; enjoy it! Yikes, this thread is getting very dangerous to look at. lol.


----------



## CALily

Hi J0s1e267,
The charms are not easy to get caught on something or get knocked into things.
However, when I wear the bracelet, I always try to be as careful- since they are precious stones.  The SA said I need to treat it not as hard as diamonds but as pearls.
I found it is slightly uncomfortable to type on keyboard when you wear it though.


----------



## CALily

Thanks everyone for your support!
I really love the lucky bracelet esp the TQ butterfly on WG.  The color combination is beautiful.  I was considering lucky necklace but the price is too expensive so I settled with the bracelet instead.  
Now I am thinking of the TQ butterfly ring... does anyone has any thoughts about it?

surfergirljen:  You took wonderful pictures- so professional!  The necklace looks great on you! 

Luvpurse: love your necklace!- if I ever buy 20 motifs WG, I will get the same one like yours-- I was actually thinking of it for sometime too 
Congrats!


----------



## Ascella

CALily said:


> Hello- hello,
> As promised, here are the pics of my new lucky.
> My hubby has to help me to take them...


I haven't seen many people wearing this, very nice charmbracelet! Congrats!


----------



## surfergirljen

CALily said:


> Thanks everyone for your support!
> I really love the lucky bracelet esp the TQ butterfly on WG.  The color combination is beautiful.  I was considering lucky necklace but the price is too expensive so I settled with the bracelet instead.
> Now I am thinking of the TQ butterfly ring... does anyone has any thoughts about it?
> 
> surfergirljen:  You took wonderful pictures- so professional!  The necklace looks great on you!
> 
> Luvpurse: love your necklace!- if I ever buy 20 motifs WG, I will get the same one like yours-- I was actually thinking of it for sometime too
> Congrats!



Thanks CALily! OMG I LOOOOVE your lucky bracelet too!! The turquoise/WG is one of my heart-stopping favorite pairings in this whole collection so I totally know what you mean! I think the ring is really pretty and have considered it too. La Vanguardia has it in YG/MOP... and I think if you go to the jewelry reference forum under Van Cleef I've posted a picture of the WG/TURQ version if you want to stare at it and dream!   It really is a pretty piece. Butterflies are so feminine. I'd love to get another turquoise piece one day but will probably get a pendant or the alhambra charm. If only they'd come out with a lucky size alhambra pendant in turquoise!! sigh!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*CALily -* The Lucky Butterfly ring is definitely well worth it. It's a bit more different than the clover. I get a lot of compliments when I wear my YG MOP one.

*surfergirljen - *How are you loving your Socrate necklace? Have you worn it already ... I think even around the house you'll look fab in it. I also posted the link to the VCA catalog on the page before with the mini Socrate ear studs for you!  By the way, did you ever bid on the eBay Fleurette ring you were eyeing?


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> *CALily -* The Lucky Butterfly ring is definitely well worth it. It's a bit more different than the clover. I get a lot of compliments when I wear my YG MOP one.
> 
> *surfergirljen - *How are you loving your Socrate necklace? Have you worn it already ... I think even around the house you'll look fab in it. I also posted the link to the VCA catalog on the page before with the mini Socrate ear studs for you!  By the way, did you ever bid on the eBay Fleurette ring you were eyeing?



LOL you have a good memory La Van! 

I haven't worn the socrates yet... but have a few events coming up soon where I can break it in! With my toddler and baby I don't feel like it's safe for every day (do you think it would be safe to wear in the shower etc anyway?) just yet... but maybe when they're older!  

I gave up on the Fleurette ring BUT am eyeing the YG pendant on ebay right now... it ends tomorrow and I'm just not sure what to do. I think I could get it for about $3K less than retail... thinking about it! It seems like it'd be a bit better suited for everyday... decisions decisions!! 

Do you wear your socrates ring a lot? Have you decided on a 2nd ring yet?  Cannot wait to see what you get after the baby is born (which is SOON!)! Thanks for the link to the earrings... they are so adorable!


----------



## j0s1e267

*CALily*, Thanks for the info!  The bracelet is very pretty on you, I am so tempted now!  It's good to know that it does not get caught on stuff but is uncomfy to type on the keyboard with.  WG TQ Butterfly ring is a great choice!  You can also consider the WG TQ Butterfly + MOP Clover ring OR the WG TQ Butterfly pendant necklace.  Both are great pieces!   Versatile and pretty and will go with your Lucky bracelet.  

*surfergirljen*, the Socrate necklace is WG + Diamonds, definitely something you can wear 24x7!   I know I am not supposed to, especially since TQ is not as hard as diamonds but I never remove my WG TQ bracelet :shame:


----------



## surfergirljen

j0s1e267 said:


> *CALily*, Thanks for the info!  The bracelet is very pretty on you, I am so tempted now!  It's good to know that it does not get caught on stuff but is uncomfy to type on the keyboard with.  WG TQ Butterfly ring is a great choice!  You can also consider the WG TQ Butterfly + MOP Clover ring OR the WG TQ Butterfly pendant necklace.  Both are great pieces!   Versatile and pretty and will go with your Lucky bracelet.
> 
> *surfergirljen*, the Socrate necklace is WG + Diamonds, definitely something you can wear 24x7!   I know I am not supposed to, especially since TQ is not as hard as diamonds but I never remove my WG TQ bracelet :shame:



Haha - you haven't met my daughter! I do wear my WG TURQ bracelet a lot as well!  Wore it all weekend and it makes me happy every time I see it!


----------



## j0s1e267

*surfergirljen *, ohhhh, does your daughter like to pull? :wondering
 My WG TQ bracelet makes me smile all the time!  So much so that I am soooooooooooooo reluctant to remove it!


----------



## surfergirljen

j0s1e267 said:


> *surfergirljen *, ohhhh, does your daughter like to pull? :wondering
> My WG TQ bracelet makes me smile all the time!  So much so that I am soooooooooooooo reluctant to remove it!



Yeah... she's 3 so anything shiny is "MY NECK-A-LISS!" A bit dangerous! LOL


----------



## Bethc

surfergirljen said:


> Yeah... she's 3 so anything shiny is "MY NECK-A-LISS!" A bit dangerous! LOL


 
A girl after my own heart...  I always used watch my mom choose what jewelry to wear, sometimes she'd let me try some of it on.   Now she borrows from me!


----------



## Glamourette

Glamourette said:


> I'm enjoying this thread a lot & I love all your purchases. I think I am now officially obsessed with the Alhambra Collection. Unfortunately there is no VC&A Jeweler near me. Could someone help me with the -Prices? I like the Alhambra Vintage YG or WG MOP Necklace a lot (10 or 20, there is nothing between, right?) & the matching Bracelet. Thanks in advance


----------



## j0s1e267

*Glamourette*, sorry but I do not know the current or Euro pricing but this is what I have USD and 2008 pricing which should you have an idea of the price range.

Vintage Alhambra 5-motif bracelet in WG and white MOP was USD2100 
Vintage Alhambra 10-motif necklace in YG and white MOP was USD4200

There has been an approx. 10% price increase for 2009.

You are right, for the necklace, there is only the 10-motif or 20-motif, nothing in between.  However, you can buy a 10-motif necklace and a 5-motif bracelet and join them together for a 15-motif necklace.  The links on both the necklace and bracelet works with each other perfectly.,


----------



## j0s1e267

*surfergirljen*, your daughter sounds adorable!  But you are right, pulling is not good for our precious VCA pieces!


----------



## Bethc

I'm so disapointed!  I was at VCA and they had the TE& Carnellian magic collection for fall in.  I didn't love it like I thought I would.  

Oh well, I'm sure I'll find something else....


----------



## surfergirljen

j0s1e267 said:


> *surfergirljen*, your daughter sounds adorable!  But you are right, pulling is not good for our precious VCA pieces!



LOL my sales agent calls them the "little princesses" when I come in ... they're going to inherit lots of pretty things one day!


----------



## Bethc

^^  I realized that was my 2,000th post... sniff...sniff...


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> I'm so disapointed!  I was at VCA and they had the TE& Carnellian magic collection for fall in.  I didn't love it like I thought I would.
> 
> Oh well, I'm sure I'll find something else....



LOL I'm sure you will Beth!! That's a shame... what didn't you love about them?


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> A girl after my own heart...  I always used watch my mom choose what jewelry to wear, sometimes she'd let me try some of it on.   Now she borrows from me!



Aww that's so sweet! 

ps I love that you got up in the middle of the night to see what I bought! LOL!


----------



## surfergirljen

OMG girls I am SO BANNED!!! Look what I picked up for $3,000 (brand new!) on ebay today! The large size YG Fleurette pendant!! (I think it retails for about $7,000!)!! 

I rationalized this one by saying that a) it'll be my "everyday necklace" (seems more sturdy than the socrates, which I'll keep for nights out), and b) it was under 50% off! Now I officially have one YG piece... and am officially banned!


----------



## Bethc

^^ just gorgeous!!  Wow, you have quite a collection now!


----------



## Bethc

surfergirljen said:


> LOL I'm sure you will Beth!! That's a shame... what didn't you love about them?


 
The carnelian was more brick red than red, and since it's magic size, it was too much of that color.  Also, I kept wiping it off, everytime I touched it, I could see fingerprints, it was driving me nuts!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> The carnelian was more brick red than red, and since it's magic size, it was too much of that color.  Also, I kept wiping it off, everytime I touched it, I could see fingerprints, it was driving me nuts!!



Yes that would kind of annoy me too - I imagine the lapis lazula or whatever it's called (LOL!) is like that too. Happily I don't find the turqoise or MOP does that!

I can't wait to get my pendant! It's not quite as iconic or stunning as the socrates or frivole - but it's SO sparkly and so pretty, and just simple... pretty diamonds all together.    A really pretty alternative to a single diamond pendant, you know?  And for $3K and .97 ct of diamonds, not that bad!! (when I think my sweet necklace was $1100, this seems like a huge steal!)


----------



## andee

Did anyone see the model on the Today show wearing her VCA necklace and earring? She is the so called naked "plus" size model who didn't have her tummy photo shopped.

The 3 clover  necklace had the big mop Magic in the middle and one smaller one on each side. I think it was about 18" and then the big matching earings. It was a fabulous look. I had never seen the necklace in that configuration before. wow

I hope I have the names right. Magic is the big one right? Vintage is the next size down and then sweet is the small. Right?


----------



## j0s1e267

*BethC*, awww, that's too bad about the new TE and Carnelian pieces.  But fret not, now you can covet other pieces to add to your collection 

*surfergirljen*, when do you think you will let them wear your lovely pieces???  *Congratulatons* on scoring the Fleurette pendant!  What a great steal!  Modelling pics when you receive it pretty please


----------



## mishaagui

Congratulations *Surfergirljen*! I was watching that item too.. With 20+ bids, i wondered who won it. Nice to know it was you! It is a beautiful "everyday" necklace!!


----------



## luvpurse

surfergirljen said:


> LUVPURSE IT'S SO BEAUTIFUL ON YOU! I'M SO GLAD YOU GOT IT, it's so wearable! Did you get the vintage or more modern one? I can't tell... either way it's SO beautiful!!!



I'm so sorry for late reply. I had quite a weekend...  

As for the necklace, I got the vintage one... I haven't stopped wearing it since! hahaha... Here are two pix I have from the weekend... 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## j0s1e267

*luvpurse*, I have to say this again, the 20-motif looks really good on you!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*surfergirljen - *You're on a roll!!! The Fleurette is a lovely necklace and what a good price! You're going to enjoy it together with your other VCA pieces. Come to think of it, you've bought quite a bit of necklaces lately. 

*Bethc -* I've never seen the carnelian/TE combination IRL, but it looked a bit too festive and "Christmas like" for me in the pics.

*luvpurse - *You look fabulous with the 20-motif necklace! Such a gorgeous piece!


----------



## vancleef fan

luvpurse said:


> I'm so sorry for late reply. I had quite a weekend...
> 
> As for the necklace, I got the vintage one... I haven't stopped wearing it since! hahaha... Here are two pix I have from the weekend...
> 
> Thanks ladies!


 

COngratulations !!!  IT looks really good on you. Enjoy


----------



## vancleef fan

surfergirljen said:


> OMG girls I am SO BANNED!!! Look what I picked up for $3,000 (brand new!) on ebay today! The large size YG Fleurette pendant!! (I think it retails for about $7,000!)!!
> 
> I rationalized this one by saying that a) it'll be my "everyday necklace" (seems more sturdy than the socrates, which I'll keep for nights out), and b) it was under 50% off! Now I officially have one YG piece... and am officially banned!


 

Good for you Jen, great price 
Congratulations


----------



## surfergirljen

luvpurse said:


> I'm so sorry for late reply. I had quite a weekend...
> 
> As for the necklace, I got the vintage one... I haven't stopped wearing it since! hahaha... Here are two pix I have from the weekend...
> 
> Thanks ladies!



you rock it!!!  I love the vintage - congrats!


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> *surfergirljen - *You're on a roll!!! The Fleurette is a lovely necklace and what a good price! You're going to enjoy it together with your other VCA pieces. Come to think of it, you've bought quite a bit of necklaces lately.



Yeah, I'm a necklace & bracelet girl...   and can't see myself wearing more than 1 piece at a time unless it's a pendant/bracelet combo. I HAVE TO STOP! I was sure I'd get outbid and was shocked he finally dropped the reserve from $4400 ... too good a price to pass up! I think this will be my everyday one, this and my 20 motif. Sabing socrates for "high heel nights!"


----------



## H-Less

*OMG...SJG.*  Girl you are my hero.  VCA queen for a day you are!  Many congrats on your 2 latest purchase.  Love, love, love, the socrates and the fluerette is a stunner.  Wear them both in good health.  Question, are you wearing your stuff yet or are they still in hubby hiding.  I hope wearing...alot.  Your pieces are too pretty to stay in their boxes.

*Luvpurse...*many congrats on your 20-motif.  Really lovely. 

*BethC*- So sad to hear about the carnelian & t.e. combo not dazzling.  Hhmph!  I guess I will take it off of my watch-list.  I still have turquoise on the brain anyway.
* 
LaVan*-  How are you doing with your new ring.  And when are you due.  I can't wait to see what new ring you pick.

Geez ladies I go away for vacation and everyone goes a lil nuts.  I love it .  Many congratulations to all for your new beautiful treats.  You all look stunning.  I missed you all during my travels, but let's just say I had a blast catching up.  I think there were 10 new pages when I got back.  Boy we are addicted .

Glad to be back...Keep the reveals going.
-H.


----------



## Bethc

I totally forgot that I took some pics of the window on 57th st... you can see how orange it looks... or it's just me?  

H-less - I have turquoise on the brain too lately, I'm still trying to figure out which 20 motif I want?


----------



## Bethc

luvpurse said:


> I'm so sorry for late reply. I had quite a weekend...
> 
> As for the necklace, I got the vintage one... I haven't stopped wearing it since! hahaha... Here are two pix I have from the weekend...
> 
> Thanks ladies!


 
Just gorgeous!!


----------



## Ascella

*surfergirljen*: The Fleurette pendant is so beautiful as an everyday necklace, you made a wonderful choice!

*luvpurse*: The 20 motif vintage alhambra is so classic, it suits you nicely.

*Bethc*: Thanks for sharing the photos, actually I think the necklaces look beautiful, but maybe wearing them is a different story.


----------



## Bethc

*Ascella * - It may also be my skin tone too.


----------



## Ascella

Bethc said:


> *Ascella * - It may also be my skin tone too.


OK, I can totally see how it may accent certain undesirable colors.


----------



## Glamourette

j0s1e267 said:


> *Glamourette*, sorry but I do not know the current or Euro pricing but this is what I have USD and 2008 pricing which should you have an idea of the price range.
> 
> Vintage Alhambra 5-motif bracelet in WG and white MOP was USD2100
> Vintage Alhambra 10-motif necklace in YG and white MOP was USD4200
> 
> There has been an approx. 10% price increase for 2009.
> 
> You are right, for the necklace, there is only the 10-motif or 20-motif, nothing in between. However, you can buy a 10-motif necklace and a 5-motif bracelet and join them together for a 15-motif necklace. The links on both the necklace and bracelet works with each other perfectly.,


 
Thank you so much


----------



## surfergirljen

H-Less said:


> *OMG...SJG.*  Girl you are my hero.  VCA queen for a day you are!  Many congrats on your 2 latest purchase.  Love, love, love, the socrates and the fluerette is a stunner.  Wear them both in good health.  Question, are you wearing your stuff yet or are they still in hubby hiding.  I hope wearing...alot.  Your pieces are too pretty to stay in their boxes.



H- welcome back! LOL I know we've been bad ... me especially! LOL! Well my turquoise bracelet and 20 motif are out of the closet... LOL... the socrates is in the closet but I've already told him I bought my birthday present already (he doesn't have a clue how much $$ it is but I think I can bring it out! Maybe for his brother's wedding in September. DH's getting lasik eye surgery this Friday and then going to Australia for 10 days with his family (the girls and I are staying behind) so he'll already be feeling the "guilts" - I defy him to question me on how much I spent on my birthday present! LOL! Not that I'll TELL him... I'll tell him it was like $3K or something.  ) ...

...and as for the fleurette... I think I'll just bring it out and say it's from Banana Republic or something - LOL - honest to God sometimes it's better to have a hubby who is clueless about these things!! Will definitely not fess up to that one being real! I'll have to put the socrates on the insurance b/c I paid about $14K for it with tax... but the fleurette is only $6800 new and I paid $3K for it, so it will fall under the $6K of jewelry included in our home insurance ... so I'm happy to pretend it's fake for him! 

Thank GOD my engagement ring (which he bought from a small jeweler wholesale and had made into a solitaire) was valued at 3x what he bought it for when I got it appraised - set a great precedent!! I think he paid $3500 and the store that I get my VCA from appraised it's replacement value at $11K, so I can insure the socrates for what I paid for it and just say that that's what it was appraised at, not what I "paid" for it!


----------



## surfergirljen

Ascella said:


> OK, I can totally see how it may accent certain undesirable colors.



It's not my style... the orange is a bit orangey for me... but I'm sure it's pretty in person? 

H-Less if you get the 20 motif turquoise I'll be green with envy!!!


----------



## H-Less

surfergirljen said:


> It's not my style... the orange is a bit orangey for me... but I'm sure it's pretty in person?
> 
> H-Less if you get the 20 motif turquoise I'll be green with envy!!!


 
20-motif turquoise...hmmm that sounds lovely, but probably not in my immediate future.  Sights set on something smaller WG/Turquoise magic ring perhaps.  I am up for a promotion so if that goes through VCA all-around.  I will keep you posted.

-H


----------



## surfergirljen

H-Less said:


> 20-motif turquoise...hmmm that sounds lovely, but probably not in my immediate future.  Sights set on something smaller WG/Turquoise magic ring perhaps.  I am up for a promotion so if that goes through VCA all-around.  I will keep you posted.
> 
> -H



Ooooh good luck!!  What a nice way to reward yourself!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

H-Less said:


> Sights set on something smaller WG/Turquoise magic ring perhaps.  I am up for a promotion so if that goes through VCA all-around.  I will keep you posted.
> 
> -H



Good luck and hope your promotion goes through! That'll be a fabulous reason to get something new from VCA!



surfergirljen said:


> LOL - honest to God sometimes it's better to have a hubby who is clueless about these things!!



LOL! With time, my hubby got more and more familiar with the brands. He even laughs at me because I told him ages ago when I saw a Kelly bag at the window of an Hermes boutique that I would never, ever, spend that much money on a bag. Well, guess where I am right now lol?! Sometimes, he even looks at other women's bags when he sees they're similar to a Kelly or a Birkin and tell me if they look fake or not lol! 

As for VCA, he's also aware of the price ... more or less ... as he sees and observes me saving up and selling items in my closet I don't need or use anymore to fund my new "soon-to-be" ring lol! Plus, he's been patiently listening to my ring saga for a while now!

I'm way too excited whenever I get new stuff that I immediately have to show it to him.


----------



## j0s1e267

*Update:*  The Lotus Ring did not materialize for me, it is not the right time , but hopefully, some day soon 

However, I did not walk away empty handed from VCA :sunnies

Here are my new lovelies! 
** Vintage Alhambra WG 5-motif MOP bracelet
* Frivole WG pendant necklace*

I am very happy with what I came home with, especially since both items are on my wishlist and are perfect for daily wear.


----------



## luvpurse

j0s1e267 said:


> *Update:*  The Lotus Ring did not materialize for me, it is not the right time , but hopefully, some day soon
> 
> However, I did not walk away empty handed from VCA :sunnies
> 
> Here are my new lovelies!
> ** Vintage Alhambra WG 5-motif MOP bracelet
> * Frivole WG pendant necklace*
> 
> I am very happy with what I came home with, especially since both items are on my wishlist and are perfect for daily wear.



Ohhhhhhhh, truly truly beautiful!!! :


----------



## mishaagui

Congratulations *J0s1e267*! Loving all your VCA pieces  & your ring!


----------



## vancleef fan

*j0s1e267*

I love the new goodies, the bracelets look very nice together, the turquoise is so beautiful.....Many congratulations !!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*j0s1e267: *

Major *CONGRATULATIONS* with your new purchases! They are gorgeous and you'll rock them for sure. 

Do you also plan to wear your two Alhambra bracelets together?

... I like the purple highlights in your hair too!


----------



## j0s1e267

Thank you *mishaagui*, *luvpurse *and *vancleef fan*!

Thanks *LaVan*!  Yes, I do plan to wear them together!  Well, sometimes together, sometimes separate  The idea was from a VCA SA I was working with in the past.  It also goes perfectly with my Turquoise Butterfly + MOP Clover BTF ring!  VCA's 2008 catalog also showcased a model wearing Turquoise and MOP bracelets together!  So fun!


----------



## Ascella

*j0s1e267*: Congratulations to your new VCA pieces, they are very lovely indeed!


----------



## surfergirljen

j0s1e267 they are soooo pretty! OMG that pendant is STUNNING!!! SO SPARKLY!!  I'm so happy for you, they are both such great pieces - congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zenith

j0s1e267: The 2 bracelets look lovely worn together. Love the frivole necklace, it's on my wish list!


----------



## Bethc

j0s1e267 said:


> *Update:* The Lotus Ring did not materialize for me, it is not the right time , but hopefully, some day soon
> 
> However, I did not walk away empty handed from VCA :sunnies
> 
> Here are my new lovelies!
> ** Vintage Alhambra WG 5-motif MOP bracelet*
> ** Frivole WG pendant necklace*
> 
> I am very happy with what I came home with, especially since both items are on my wishlist and are perfect for daily wear.


 
They are both gorgeous, congratulations!!  

I never thought of wearing the 2 together, I like it!


----------



## kat99

Beautiful bracelet, Josie! Did you take advantage of the NM sale last night? I wanted to go again but they told me it was one event per household


----------



## evekitti

*j0s1e267*, I'm sorry you didn't get the Lotus ring but at least you have something to dream of at night . Anyway you brought back a great haul!


----------



## pwecious_323

*j0s1e267*: hi, how are u? it's been awhile, hope all is well. LOVE LOVE LOVE the new purchases you've made! i just love the new necklace -- so deliate and unique! thx for sharing


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *Ascella*!

Thanks *surfergirljen*!  I  my Frivole necklace!  It is pretty and sparkly and perfect for daily wear!  

Thanks *Zenith*!  You will love your Frivole necklace when you get it!  It is really pretty on, so easy to wear, goes with everything, everyday! 

Thanks *BethC*!  You should try combining bracelets together!  You can also combine more than two  

Thanks *kat99*!  Yes I did!  I am now plotting which small VCA pieces I can put the giftcards towards!  But maybe I should be good and save them for the Lotus but the amount seems so insignificant compared to the price of the Lotus!  

Thanks *evekitti*!  I am sorry too  but then again, the Lotus will always be there (or so I hope!) and when the time is right, it will be MINE!!!  

*LaVan*, I will be livng vicariously through you and your ring(s) decision making process!


----------



## j0s1e267

hi *pwecious_123*!  yes it has been too long!  how have you been???
THANK YOU!  I am loving my new purchases too!


----------



## calisnoopy

*j0s1e267* weee i LOVE your new buys!!

sorry i havent gotten to reply to your PM...been so busy studying and trying to be good LOL

and i love the frivole pendant too hehe


----------



## CALily

j0s1e267 said:


> Thank you *mishaagui*, *luvpurse *and *vancleef fan*!
> 
> Thanks *LaVan*! Yes, I do plan to wear them together! Well, sometimes together, sometimes separate  The idea was from a VCA SA I was working with in the past. It also goes perfectly with my Turquoise Butterfly + MOP Clover BTF ring! VCA's 2008 catalog also showcased a model wearing Turquoise and MOP bracelets together! So fun!


 

Hi j0s1e267,
Congratulations on your new purchases! Love your new bracelet and pendant!
By the way, how do you like your TQ butterfly MOP clover BTF ring? I am thinking to get one for everyday use. Is it comfortable to wear? Or better to get the WG TQ butterfly ring?
I am planning to wear BTF ring on my right hand middle finger.
Thanks for your info!


----------



## j0s1e267

hi *calisnoopy*!  Thank you sweetie! Being good takes alot of time & effort   No worries about PM, reply when you can!

*CALily*, Thank you!  I LOVE my TQ Butterfly MOP Clover BTF ring!  It is VERY pretty on and comfortable to wear.  I have no problems with my ring but I do not wear it daily.  I do need to add that it depends on what activities you do daily, not sure if the ring will get in your way.  E.g. if you work with your hands alot?  It won't get in the way of typing on the keyboard but you can feel the weight of the ring on your finger or if you need to handcarry something alot, you can feel the ring too.  It happens with all BTF rings (or any RHR which are bigger pieces), not just this one in particular.  Hope I am making sense. A single motif ring e.g. WG TQ Butterfly might be less conspicuous and therefore better for daily wear.  I will encourage you to try on both rings and see how you feel.  Get the ring that makes you and your heart smile when you look at it


----------



## Bethc

A little off-topic sorta...

Do you only buy jewelry for "special occasions"?

Twice in 2 days, once at Tiffany's once in Cartier the SA (who doesn't know me) asked what occasion it was?

It got me thinking, do you need a special occasion to spend $2k on earrings?  I don't do it all the time, but I buy what I want, I don't have to wait for DH to get it for me.

Thoughts?


----------



## mishaagui

I buy my own jewelry. When i see what i want -  i set my sights on it (usually save a photo of the piece i want in my laptop ) & save for it. No occasions needed


----------



## j0s1e267

A woman can buy bling herself, for any occasion!  There is no need to wait for special occasions or DH for that matter


----------



## surfergirljen

Beth, I'm with you and the girls above - if I waited for a "special occasion" or DH I wouldn't be on this forum!  LOL... I wish in a way he was the kind who liked to buy me things like that but he's not very good at "forced romance" kinds of things. He's romantic but not in that way. So if I want it it's up to me!  And no, I don't need a special occasion - I just use them as excuses to bring my goodies "out of the closet"! haha... 

I'm so glad you said that though - I love hearing that other girls buy themselves their own treats!


----------



## Bethc

Thank's ladies!!  The question threw me the 1st time, the 2nd time I was beginning to wonder!!

I did buy these gorgeous WG hoop earrings!  Totally different than VCA, but with my long thick hair, I just love them!!


----------



## avedashiva

Hi everyone -

Does anyone know the price of the single pendant magic pendant in euros?

I know it is 2750 USD.

Thanks!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Bethc - *I buy jewelry even without a special occasion ... I just love to celebrate everyday life as much as I can lol!


----------



## Bethc

Thanks everyone... now, what else can I buy??


----------



## evekitti

Bethc said:


> Thanks everyone... now, what else can I buy??



A BTF ring!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Bethc said:


> Thanks everyone... now, what else can I buy??



Here's another vote to get a BTF ring!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Such great purchases ladies!!! I echo the others bethc (love your new cartier earrings!) I would consider a btf ring, in your own time. That is going to be one of my purchases when my tree grows cash for the autumn! That or the single motif magic ring. I think the btf ring is classic vca, so a classic buy!!


----------



## avedashiva

Sammyjoe said:


> Such great purchases ladies!!! I echo the others bethc (love your new cartier earrings!) I would consider a btf ring, in your own time. That is going to be one of my purchases when my tree grows cash for the autumn! That or the single motif magic ring. I think the btf ring is classic vca, so a classic buy!!


 
Sammyjoe - would you happen to know how much the single motif magic pendantis in the UK? Thanks!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Hi Avedashiva, the magic mother of pearl pendant is £1650 in the UK, it comes in mother of pearl only and only in white gold. hope it helps.


----------



## CALily

j0s1e267 said:


> hi *calisnoopy*! Thank you sweetie! Being good takes alot of time & effort  No worries about PM, reply when you can!
> 
> *CALily*, Thank you! I LOVE my TQ Butterfly MOP Clover BTF ring! It is VERY pretty on and comfortable to wear. I have no problems with my ring but I do not wear it daily. I do need to add that it depends on what activities you do daily, not sure if the ring will get in your way. E.g. if you work with your hands alot? It won't get in the way of typing on the keyboard but you can feel the weight of the ring on your finger or if you need to handcarry something alot, you can feel the ring too. It happens with all BTF rings (or any RHR which are bigger pieces), not just this one in particular. Hope I am making sense. A single motif ring e.g. WG TQ Butterfly might be less conspicuous and therefore better for daily wear. I will encourage you to try on both rings and see how you feel. Get the ring that makes you and your heart smile when you look at it


 
Thanks for your info, j0s1e267! 
After some thoughts and hubby's input, I decided to get the TQ butterfly MOP BTF ring. I think the design is unique - love the classic MOP motif with the butterfly together. 
But I wear the ring on my 4th finger instead of my middle finger- Somehow, it looks better on my 4th finger. The TQ color really makes you feel happy  
After this purchase, I will be banned from buying anymore VCA 

Will post the modelling pics soon....


----------



## avedashiva

Sammyjoe said:


> Hi Avedashiva, the magic mother of pearl pendant is £1650 in the UK, it comes in mother of pearl only and only in white gold. hope it helps.


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## CALily

CALily said:


> Thanks for your info, j0s1e267!
> After some thoughts and hubby's input, I decided to get the TQ butterfly MOP BTF ring. I think the design is unique - love the classic MOP motif with the butterfly together.
> But I wear the ring on my 4th finger instead of my middle finger- Somehow, it looks better on my 4th finger. The TQ color really makes you feel happy
> After this purchase, I will be banned from buying anymore VCA
> 
> Will post the modelling pics soon....


 
Hello everyone,
As promised, here are the pics


----------



## j0s1e267

*CALily*, CONGRATULATIONS!!!  You made an excellent choice!  I LOVE the Butterfly/Clover BTF ring   I wear mine on the ring finger as well (as with all my RHRs)!  The ring looks great on you!  You will love this ring!  Both my SA and DH have banned me from buying anymore "small" pieces from VCA - they want me to focus on getting THE RING!


----------



## mishaagui

*CALily*, That is one beautiful ring!! Congratulations!!! I think i want a BTF ring too! Hope i can get one when i visit NY in Oct


----------



## surfergirljen

Oh CALily I LOVE it on you!! It's so stunning and a totally original looking design - and I agree, there is something in that turquoise that tickles the happy bone in all of us!! CONGRATS!!!

Beth - I vote for diamonds!!! How about the frivole earrings?


----------



## Bethc

^^ Thanks, I bought the yg frivole earrings already...  we'll see what comes next!


----------



## lemontart

*CALily*, congrats on your ring!


----------



## lemontart

j0s1e267 said:


> *Update:* The Lotus Ring did not materialize for me, it is not the right time , but hopefully, some day soon
> 
> However, I did not walk away empty handed from VCA :sunnies
> 
> Here are my new lovelies!
> ** Vintage Alhambra WG 5-motif MOP bracelet*
> ** Frivole WG pendant necklace*
> 
> I am very happy with what I came home with, especially since both items are on my wishlist and are perfect for daily wear.


 
Congrats *j0s1e267*! I love your Frivole pendant and like how you wear the two bracelet together!


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *lemontart*!  :flowers  Any new acquisitions from  you lately???

*mishaagui*, a trip to VCA NYC sounds really awesome!  I hope you return with some beautiful pieces!  I would love to visit either the NYC flagship or Paris mothership some day ....


----------



## La Vanguardia

j0s1e267 said:


> Both my SA and DH have banned me from buying anymore "small" pieces from VCA - they want me to focus on getting THE RING!



I agree! No more small pieces for you lol! YOU NEED THE RING!!!!! Do you fancy any other BTF ring or mostly the Lotus one? Christmas is just around the corner. Or maybe you can get it on your next trip to NYC or Paris as a super fabulous souvenir.



mishaagui said:


> I think i want a BTF ring too! Hope i can get one when i visit NY in Oct



That'll be so cool if you can get one in NYC! I think a BTF ring is very unique and so VCA! 



CALily said:


> Hello everyone,
> As promised, here are the pics



This is a really, really cool ring! Congratulations and I bet it makes you smile just looking at it! I like your Bottega bag in the background too. It's a nice contrast color to your ring!


----------



## vancleef fan

*CALILY*
Congratulations !! The ring looks really good on you, Turquoise is stunning


----------



## brad527

My wife lost a Van Cleef & Arpels Cosmo earring.  It is white gold, 3/4".  We are looking to replace it. Does anyone have any ideas besides going to Van Cleef? We do have ads on Craigslist.


----------



## CALily

Thanks Ladies for all your nice complements

I am surprised that it is quite heavy too-- guess worthed the money for that much gold 

La Van: thanks for your complement for my BV bag... I like BV a lot because it is light and practical for everyday use.


----------



## kat99

brad527 said:


> My wife lost a Van Cleef & Arpels Cosmo earring.  It is white gold, 3/4".  We are looking to replace it. Does anyone have any ideas besides going to Van Cleef? We do have ads on Craigslist.




Sorry, that sounds pretty impossible to find on CL - will VCA replace the earring for 1/2 the price of the set? That's what Tiffany did for me when I lost one of mine.


----------



## j0s1e267

*LaVan*, LOL!  Ok ok, I will be good and *FOCUS*!  Besides the Lotus, my other fave VCA "big pieces" are the medium Socrate and the Broderie ring (with pink sapphires, diamonds and tsavorites).  Unfortunately, both are more expensive than the Lotus!  That said, I still LOVE the uniqueness of the Lotus.  Ummm .... don't think a trip to NYC or Paris is in my forseeable future!  

That aside, right now, I can't think of any other VCA pieces that I really want.  The 10-motif WG Turquoise necklace has been on my wishlist for a few years but if I am going to spend that amount of money, I should put it towards my Lotus fund.  Any other suggestions for me??? 

_*whispers*  I walked into Boucheron yesterday and tried on an exquisite owl ring (Chouette) with diamonds, amethysts and sapphires!!!!_


----------



## j0s1e267

CALily said:


> Thanks Ladies for all your nice complements
> 
> I am surprised that it is quite heavy too-- guess worthed the money for that much gold
> 
> La Van: thanks for your complement for my BV bag... I like BV a lot because it is light and practical for everyday use.


 
I am with you!  When I first got my YG MOP ring, I was quite surprised by how heavy the gold felt, it feels substantial!  Enjoy your beautiful ring!


----------



## evekitti

j0s1e267 said:


> *LaVan*, LOL!  Ok ok, I will be good and *FOCUS*!  Besides the Lotus, my other fave VCA "big pieces" are the medium Socrate and the Broderie ring (with pink sapphires, diamonds and tsavorites).  Unfortunately, both are more expensive than the Lotus!  That said, I still LOVE the uniqueness of the Lotus.  Ummm .... don't think a trip to NYC or Paris is in my forseeable future!
> 
> That aside, right now, I can't think of any other VCA pieces that I really want.  The 10-motif WG Turquoise necklace has been on my wishlist for a few years but if I am going to spend that amount of money, I should put it towards my Lotus fund.  Any other suggestions for me???
> 
> _*whispers*  I walked into Boucheron yesterday and tried on an exquisite owl ring (Chouette) with diamonds, amethysts and sapphires!!!!_



Weren't you eyeing a Chanel ring with different coloured stones?


----------



## mishaagui

j0s1e267 said:


> Thanks *lemontart*!  :flowers  Any new acquisitions from  you lately???
> 
> *mishaagui*, a trip to VCA NYC sounds really awesome!  I hope you return with some beautiful pieces!  I would love to visit either the NYC flagship or Paris mothership some day ....



I hope so too... I'm soooo excited to visit VCA! Will be one of the highlights of my trip to NY


----------



## avedashiva

Anyone here from Taipei - I am trying to find out for a friend of mine who is going there how much the magic single alhambra pendant is there and what percentage she can claim back.

I think she is trying to figure out if it would cheaper to buy there than here.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## j0s1e267

evekitti said:


> Weren't you eyeing a Chanel ring with different coloured stones?


 
Yes, just eyeing only!  Priority is still the Lotus


----------



## vancleef fan

j0s1e267 said:


> *LaVan*, LOL! Ok ok, I will be good and *FOCUS*! Besides the Lotus, my other fave VCA "big pieces" are the medium Socrate and the Broderie ring (with pink sapphires, diamonds and tsavorites). Unfortunately, both are more expensive than the Lotus! That said, I still LOVE the uniqueness of the Lotus. Ummm .... don't think a trip to NYC or Paris is in my forseeable future!
> 
> That aside, right now, I can't think of any other VCA pieces that I really want. The 10-motif WG Turquoise necklace has been on my wishlist for a few years but if I am going to spend that amount of money, I should put it towards my Lotus fund. Any other suggestions for me???
> 
> _*whispers* I walked into Boucheron yesterday and tried on an exquisite owl ring (Chouette) with diamonds, amethysts and sapphires!!!!_


 
j0s1e267
Since you love turquoise ( like me ) , I will suggest the Rose de Noel earclips in turquoise ? They are stunning beyond words... I have them and I find them very unique and timeless, they are priced a bit less than the Lotus ring ( which is on my wishlist too )
As you mention Boucheron, they have some beautiful rings too but none is as unique as the LOTUS ring !!!


----------



## j0s1e267

*vancleef fan*, THANKS for your suggestions!  I can just imagine how stunning the Rose de Noel earclips in Turquoise will be!   I am not into earclips yet but maybe someday in the future 

I totally agree with you!  No other ring, Boucheron or Chanel comes close to the uniqueness of VCA's Lotus!


----------



## Ascella

CALily said:


> Hello everyone,
> As promised, here are the pics


Absolutely wonderful ring! It radiates summer.


----------



## La Vanguardia

j0s1e267 said:


> *LaVan*, LOL!  Ok ok, I will be good and *FOCUS*!  Besides the Lotus, my other fave VCA "big pieces" are the medium Socrate and the Broderie ring (with pink sapphires, diamonds and tsavorites).  Unfortunately, both are more expensive than the Lotus!  That said, I still LOVE the uniqueness of the Lotus.  Ummm .... don't think a trip to NYC or Paris is in my forseeable future!
> 
> That aside, right now, I can't think of any other VCA pieces that I really want.  The 10-motif WG Turquoise necklace has been on my wishlist for a few years but if I am going to spend that amount of money, I should put it towards my Lotus fund.  Any other suggestions for me???
> 
> _*whispers*  I walked into Boucheron yesterday and tried on an exquisite owl ring (Chouette) with diamonds, amethysts and sapphires!!!!_



I also love the medium Socrate ring ... it's so sparkly!!! The Broderie ring is also very special, like a bouquet of flowers blooming on your fingers. I also think you should hold off on the WG turquoise necklace. If you add the necklace up with the two new pieces you got (Frivole pendant and Alhambra bracelet), plus the NM gift certificate, that's almost half the Lotus ring!

You should check out the new Birds of Paradise rings ... especially the one with the bird. I think you'll really like it. It's big, gorgeous, sparkly and the front part of the bird is kind of 3D. Having said that, *YOU HAVE TO FOCUS ON THE LOTUS lol! *



CALily said:


> Thanks Ladies for all your nice complements
> 
> I am surprised that it is quite heavy too-- guess worthed the money for that much gold
> 
> La Van: thanks for your complement for my BV bag... I like BV a lot because it is light and practical for everyday use.



Yeah, they are quite heavy. My Lucky Butterfly ring was also heavy so I had to get a size smaller otherwise it kept on somehow sliding down (though not falling) from my finger lol!


----------



## vancleef fan

*LaVan* Do you have pics of the Birds of Paradise collection  ?  I can't wait till October to see it


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I only have the BTF lace-looking one that I tried in the boutique and posted before. I tried looking online for any pics of the collection to no avail.


----------



## CALily

Dear Ladies,

I have the biggest dilemma ever-- I came to realization that this beautiful ring is not practical for everyday use (as j0s1e267 said).  I am constantly worried about knocking it with something and also started to worry about my toddler son keep looking at it.  He is attracted to both shapes and tried to pull the ring from my finger 

Now I am thinking of exchanging it with the Perlee WG diamonds ring.  The price is more but maybe it will be more practical and understated on the eye of the Toddler?
Or should I just get the WQ TQ butterfly ring?  At least it will be more secured than BTF ring?

Any thoughts and advices will be greatly appreciated...


----------



## j0s1e267

*LaVan*, the medium Socrate ring is sooooooooooooo bling-bling sparkly, love it!  The Broderie ring was my 1st VCA love *until* I discovered the Lotus.  You are absolutely correct!  I have to hold off on all VCA purchases and put my funds towards the Lotus.  *FOCUS FOCUS FOCUS!!!*  On a side note, the Turq 10-motif is almost 2x the price of the MOP 10-motif :s  The Birds of Paradise ring with the bird does sound very interesting, hope that I will get to see it soon!  Or maybe not so that I can *FOCUS*!  LOL!

*CALily*, the Perlee ring with diamonds is gorgeous!  It is definitely a more understated ring compared the one you have right now.  The WG Turquoise Butterfly ring is pretty, it depends on what you are looking for - what will attract your toddler?  Sparkly bling or pretty blue?   I am thinking it is going to be blue unless your toddler is a girl who loves bling!  then nothing else matters!  I am not sure which Perlee ring you are eyeing but from what I  have seen, the RG Perlee with diamonds ring cost alot more than the BTF ring; it is about USD10K.


----------



## CALily

j0s1e267,

Yes, the one that I am eyeing is the $10K WG one. I have only seen it on the catalog and ad- looks gorgeous but still understated. Seems it is going to be a classic. It is more than the TQ butterlfy MOP ring, but maybe it is more timeless?
Anyway, I making a case of getting a more expensive ring now  
not good 
I have asked my SA to order it so I can try it on-- we'll see---


----------



## La Vanguardia

CALily said:


> Yes, the one that I am eyeing is the $10K WG one. I have only seen it on the catalog and ad- looks gorgeous but still understated. Seems it is going to be a classic. It is more than the TQ butterlfy MOP ring, but maybe it is more timeless?
> Anyway, I making a case of getting a more expensive ring now
> not good
> I have asked my SA to order it so I can try it on-- we'll see---



I've seen this ring IRL and it is gorgeous! The diamonds are also really sparkly. I think you'll not regret this ring. The only thing to note is that the polish/finish of the gold is very shiny so if you decide to wear it often, you have to get used to the process of scratching it. I'm sure it will develop a gorgeous patina over time.


----------



## j0s1e267

*CALily*, they are both VCA classics so you can't go wrong there   Get the ring that makes you and your heart smile every time you look at it   NM has another promotion coming up in September (10-20) which you can make use of


----------



## Bethc

I had a little drama at VCA today...  my SA is on vacation, but she emailed me and said that they just got some new pieces vintage alhambra in yg lapis and yg malichite.  I still haven't bought a necklace, so I figured I would go check it out.  

Well, I went in after work instead of waiting for her to come back to see her back-up.  These 10 motif necklaces are apparently special editions - they recieved 32 (16 of each) and they were all gone!!  Hard to explain, 5 motifs are the YG ones and 5 are the stones back and forth.

She was able to show me a set that was either on hold or being shipped, I couldn't try them on, but I loved them both!!  She called the manager over and he said he was going to have more transferred there for tomorrow.  My regular SA was angry that she didn't get any for her customers because she was on vacation.

Sadly, I left the store and wandered in to BG-up to shoes.  10 mins later, the SA called and said that one of the customers had backed out and was I close enough to come back?   I went running down the stairs, tried them on and immediately fell in love!!

I bought both, I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have another chance.  I can't take pics because they took them to add some links - I hope to have them on Friday!! 

So, anyone that likes lapis or malichite and think that they might want a necklace, I would call your store tomorrow and see, 57th street in NY may be just a random sample.  I'm not sure who has them, if it's only VCA stores or not.

And now I am officially BANNED!!!


----------



## CALily

Bethc said:


> I had a little drama at VCA today... my SA is on vacation, but she emailed me and said that they just got some new pieces vintage alhambra in yg lapis and yg malichite. I still haven't bought a necklace, so I figured I would go check it out.
> 
> Well, I went in after work instead of waiting for her to come back to see her back-up. These 10 motif necklaces are apparently special editions - they recieved 32 (16 of each) and they were all gone!! Hard to explain, 5 motifs are the YG ones and 5 are the stones back and forth.
> 
> She was able to show me a set that was either on hold or being shipped, I couldn't try them on, but I loved them both!! She called the manager over and he said he was going to have more transferred there for tomorrow. My regular SA was angry that she didn't get any for her customers because she was on vacation.
> 
> Sadly, I left the store and wandered in to BG-up to shoes. 10 mins later, the SA called and said that one of the customers had backed out and was I close enough to come back? I went running down the stairs, tried them on and immediately fell in love!!
> 
> I bought both, I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have another chance. I can't take pics because they took them to add some links - I hope to have them on Friday!!
> 
> So, anyone that likes lapis or malichite and think that they might want a necklace, I would call your store tomorrow and see, 57th street in NY may be just a random sample. I'm not sure who has them, if it's only VCA stores or not.
> 
> And now I am officially BANNED!!!


 
Interesting story Bethc.
Can't wait to see pics of your new necklaces 
Congrats!


----------



## surfergirljen

Oh my!! I can't wait to see them!
So they are 10 motif YG/Lapis? Or both? I'm so confused! And what colour is malichite? 
So intriguing!! My SA for sure won't have access to them here in Toronto... even my little store in Naples probably wouldn't - am so intrigued!!

Either way congrats!!! It sounds so exciting! you'll have something almost no one else has!   And you can always return it if you change your mind but I'd have snapped them up too.  

How are you loving your turquoise pendant by the way?


----------



## kat99

Oh I'm glad you got them BethC, I also got a call but did not get them as I will not be in NY to try them on. I will upload a photo later for you girls to see.


----------



## Bethc

surfergirljen said:


> Oh my!! I can't wait to see them!
> So they are 10 motif YG/Lapis? Or both? I'm so confused! And what colour is malichite?
> So intriguing!! My SA for sure won't have access to them here in Toronto... even my little store in Naples probably wouldn't - am so intrigued!!
> 
> Either way congrats!!! It sounds so exciting! you'll have something almost no one else has!  And you can always return it if you change your mind but I'd have snapped them up too.
> 
> How are you loving your turquoise pendant by the way?


 

Thanks!  They are two different 10 motif necklaces - one is alternating Lapis/YG motifs, the other is altenating Malichite/YG motifs - 5 and 5.

Malichite is basically a dark green tiger's eye, with the variations in color.  I think one of the charms on the lucky bracelet is malichite.

I love the Tuquoise pendant!!  It's so versatile, I wear it all the time!


----------



## lychee124

Bethc said:


> Thanks! They are two different 10 motif necklaces - one is alternating Lapis/YG motifs, the other is altenating Malichite/YG motifs - 5 and 5.
> 
> Malichite is basically a dark green tiger's eye, with the variations in color. I think one of the charms on the lucky bracelet is malichite.
> 
> I love the Tuquoise pendant!! It's so versatile, I wear it all the time!


 

Wow, sounds lovely. I can't wait to see them!


----------



## kat99

Here is the VCA photo of the necklaces BethC mentioned:








[/IMG]


----------



## j0s1e267

*BethC*, OH WOW!  They are both GORGEOUS!!  Do you mind sharing how much are these necklaces???  Thanks!!


----------



## kat99

The lapis is 7200, malachite is 6800 US


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks kat99!  I wonder if my local store will have any ... gah, and I am truly on a ban !!!!


----------



## zenith

kat99 said:


> Here is the VCA photo of the necklaces BethC mentioned:



THIS IS SO PRETTY!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Beth -* Those necklaces look really special! Congratulations!


----------



## La Vanguardia

j0s1e267 said:


> I wonder if my local store will have any ... gah, and I am truly on a ban !!!!



You're on a ban until you get Lotus lol!!!  

So many temptations and, sometimes, it's very difficult to resist lol! I'm also being tempted by another piece of jewelry. I thought that for Christmas, it would be nice to get the Lotus earrings if ever I get the Lotus ring ... or any ring lol! But now, I'm being lured by a gorgeous teal blue Tahiti pearl strand. So difficult! Anyway, I need to double check the color of the strand again as my skin tone is a bit weird for certain Tahiti colors. For example, I look horrible in peacock/olive green pearls, but the teal blue might work.

... Lotus earrings, Tahiti strand, Lotus earrings, Tahiti strand, Lotus earrings, Tahiti strand ... yadiyadiya!


----------



## vancleef fan

*Beth*
These are very special necklaces... Love them both 
Congratulations !!


----------



## j0s1e267

*LaVan*, TEMPTATIONS are all around us!!!  *chants* Lotus earrings Lotus earrings Lotus earrings Lotus earrings Lotus earrings!  

It's so hard to think long term when there is a possibility of immediate gratification!  I am closing my eyes to these gorgeous necklaces! :sunnies

_*whispers*  isn't the lapis one divine???  teal blue sounds very pretty too!_


----------



## japskivt

Hi Ladies! I just got my first VCA piece. A sweet butterfly necklace in YG with MOP.

I love how delicate it looks. I actually wanted the small alhambra earrings, but the posts were thick and hurt my ears.

I was wondering. Do they make a YG MOP butterfly ring? I like the sweet bracelet, but I can't do delicate on my wrists. I will break it in no time.

Thanks!


----------



## *emma*

Wow, Beth, I can't wait to see your pics! What SA do you work with? I used to work with Worthy (but she now works in the "workroom") and now I'm with Brionny. Just curious.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats on the 2 necklaces Bethc!! Both great collectors items!!

Also congrats Japskit on your sweet necklace!!


----------



## lychee124

Hi girls, I've been eyeing all of your gorgeous goodies. Drool.... drool...

I want to buy my first VCA piece. I wanted your opinions on what would be a better first piece. The all gold 20 motif alhambra vintage necklace or the BTF socrates ring.  I know that they are both very different, but I can only afford one and I am in love with both pieces!


----------



## Bethc

kat99 said:


> Here is the VCA photo of the necklaces BethC mentioned:


 
Thanks everyone, I can't wait to post pics!

Those are them!!  I cannot tell you how pretty they are in real life - there was no way I could choose...  I can't wait to get them, I hope Friday!!! 

My SA is Diane, my back-up is Tracy.

I'm seriously done, for now... I just had to promise DH...


----------



## La Vanguardia

j0s1e267 said:


> *LaVan*, TEMPTATIONS are all around us!!!  *chants* Lotus earrings Lotus earrings Lotus earrings Lotus earrings Lotus earrings!
> 
> It's so hard to think long term when there is a possibility of immediate gratification!  I am closing my eyes to these gorgeous necklaces! :sunnies
> 
> _*whispers*  isn't the lapis one divine???  teal blue sounds very pretty too!_



LOL! Get your eyes off the lapis necklace!

Gosh, I went to several jewelers today trying on Tahitian pearls and they are absolutely lush! I've searched ages for a color that works for my skin tone and I think teal blue is it. So, I might have to put the Lotus earrings on hold. Well, the Tahitians would also look divine with the Lotus ring (or whichever one I choose, but maybe not the 2 Butterflies)! 



japskivt said:


> Hi Ladies! I just got my first VCA piece. A sweet butterfly necklace in YG with MOP.
> 
> I was wondering. Do they make a YG MOP butterfly ring?



Congratulations on getting your necklace! I have a YG MOP Lucky Butterfly ring and I love it! Try it at the boutique if you can.



lychee124 said:


> I want to buy my first VCA piece. I wanted your opinions on what would be a better first piece. The all gold 20 motif alhambra vintage necklace or the BTF socrates ring.



I vote for the 20-motif Alhambra necklace. I think it's a fabulous piece to start with.


----------



## surfergirljen

japskivt said:


> Hi Ladies! I just got my first VCA piece. A sweet butterfly necklace in YG with MOP.
> 
> I love how delicate it looks. I actually wanted the small alhambra earrings, but the posts were thick and hurt my ears.
> 
> I was wondering. Do they make a YG MOP butterfly ring? I like the sweet bracelet, but I can't do delicate on my wrists. I will break it in no time.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi there - congrats!

Yes they do and it's beautiful... La Vanguardia has one, if you go way back on this thread you'll see it, it's called the Lucky butterfly ring.  Happy shopping!!


----------



## japskivt

Do you ladies happen to know the price? That way I can prepare DH?

TIA

Also.. LaVan's pictures don't work... it was removed from photobucket.


----------



## lychee124

Thank you so much for your input, La Vanguardia. I have been loving your entire beautiful collection! By the way, I'm also expecting a girl (my second girl) in January!  I'm using the "push present" reason to score a VCA piece.


----------



## j0s1e267

*LaVan*, LOL!  Yes, yes, eyes off   The price is a deterrent, too much out of the Lotus fund.

It sounds like the Lotus earclips are lagging behind your Teal Blue Tahitian pearls! 

*japskivt*, the Lucky Alhambra Butterfly ring in YG with white MOP was USD2150 in 2007.  There has been an approx. 10% price increase every year since then.

*lychee124*, are you more of a necklace or ring person?  If necklace then the Alhambra, if ring then the Socrate.


----------



## La Vanguardia

lychee124 said:


> Thank you so much for your input, La Vanguardia. I have been loving your entire beautiful collection! By the way, I'm also expecting a girl (my second girl) in January!  I'm using the "push present" reason to score a VCA piece.



Thanks and hope you have a smooth and safe pregnancy. I wish we have the concept of "push presents" here, but it's non-existent!



japskivt said:


> Also.. LaVan's pictures don't work... it was removed from photobucket.



Here's the pic of my Lucky Butterfly.


----------



## j0s1e267

*surfergirljen/bethC*, can you show me photos of how the extension works on your necklace?  Is it just an extension that you can link with the current chain?  Also, how much extra does it cost to get this extension?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## geminisparklers

Congrats LaVan on that beautiful butterfly ring!


----------



## La Vanguardia

geminisparklers said:


> Congrats LaVan on that beautiful butterfly ring!



Thanks! But I've had it for a while now ... I love it and it's so cheery and playful somehow. 



j0s1e267 said:


> *LaVan*, LOL!  Yes, yes, eyes off   The price is a deterrent, too much out of the Lotus fund.
> 
> It sounds like the Lotus earclips are lagging behind your Teal Blue Tahitian pearls!



Yeap, the cost of the lapis necklace is quite substantial IMO and can be nicely added to your Lotus ring fund! I'm definitely skipping the Lotus earrings this time and will get the Tahitians instead. The earrings will always be there, but finding a nice Tahitian strand with the right color is more difficult. Each jeweler always has a different shade and you'll never know when another nice strand (in the right price!!!) comes along!


----------



## j0s1e267

*LaVan*, yes, the lapis necklace is definitely a nice to look at but I will focus.   I will live vicariously through *BethC*!  Agreed, the Lotus earclips will always be there!  Enjoy your teal blue Tahitian pearls!


----------



## Bethc

j0s1e267 said:


> *surfergirljen/bethC*, can you show me photos of how the extension works on your necklace?  Is it just an extension that you can link with the current chain?  Also, how much extra does it cost to get this extension?  Thanks in advance!



Hi, I think we had two different extensions.

Mine will be a link added in between the motifs and by the clasp - up to 2" is free.

From what I understand, Jenn has an actual extension that she can remove, mine is part of the necklace.


----------



## japskivt

Thank you LaVan!

I need that ring. I love the sweet bracelet paired with your love bracelet. I may just have to copy you.

I wish they made mini butterfly earrings. I like the clover, but love the butterfly. I do find that the posts on VCA earrings are thicker than the earrings I am used to wearing. I also have the tiniest ears, so most earrings look ridiculous on me.



La Vanguardia said:


> Thanks and hope you have a smooth and safe pregnancy. I wish we have the concept of "push presents" here, but it's non-existent!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the pic of my Lucky Butterfly.


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *BethC*!  I can't wait o see pics of your beautiful necklaces!


----------



## Bethc

They're here!!  I picked them up and we played with them for a while, wearing them long, wrapped short...  I said good-bye to everyone because I'm fairly certain that DH will never let me go there again! 

I asked, it was a limited edition there were 100 of each, USA only.

I tried to take pics, I hope they came out ok.  I'm sitting here wearing it long as a 20 motif.  The SA said most of her clients bought 2 and 2 so they could wear all blue or all green... must be nice!


----------



## Bethc

One more modeling... sigh...


----------



## jayjay77

*BethC* -- absolutely stunning!  I can't decide which I like better, maybe the green.  If people are buying them 4 at a time I can imagine they flew out of the store!!!  How fantastic to get both!


----------



## Bethc

^^  Thanks JayJay77!!  I would have thought they would limit them, but I guess why would they care?

I love your doggy, Maltese, right?  I have one too, he's 15 1/2, very old, but still going!


----------



## j0s1e267

*BethC*, they are both breathtaking!!!!  GORGEOUS!  I am so in love with the Lapis one!  They look simply divine!  You totally rock them!  Enjoy your new necklaces!


----------



## Bethc

^^ Thank you!  I know I said I couldn't choose, but if you'd held a gun to my head, I would have chosen the lapis.  There were 2 left when I was there...


----------



## jayjay77

Bethc said:


> ^^ Thanks JayJay77!! I would have thought they would limit them, but I guess why would they care?
> 
> I love your doggy, Maltese, right? I have one too, he's 15 1/2, very old, but still going!


  OT ... but you have a Maltese too!  Love them, mine just turned 9, hope she makes it to 15!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Stunning necklaces Bethc!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> They're here!!  I picked them up and we played with them for a while, wearing them long, wrapped short...  I said good-bye to everyone because I'm fairly certain that DH will never let me go there again!
> 
> I asked, it was a limited edition there were 100 of each, USA only.
> 
> I tried to take pics, I hope they came out ok.  I'm sitting here wearing it long as a 20 motif.  The SA said most of her clients bought 2 and 2 so they could wear all blue or all green... must be nice!



BETH! They are GORGEOUS!! Wow you lucky lucky girl to get both - they are so pretty together!! Do you have the all-yellow necklace, or is that someone else? You could easily wear the yg 10 motif at the back and the colour in front to make a 20 motif that is just as pretty! 

Congrats!! Enjoy basking in your lovely shopping glow!!

ps I ended up buying the fluerette pendant in WG instead of YG and apparently they are sending it to me today  - so it should be here by Monday. I can't wait! Will post a modeling pic when it is here!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

j0s1e267 said:


> *BethC*, they are both breathtaking!!!!  GORGEOUS!  I am so in love with the Lapis one!  They look simply divine!  You totally rock them!  Enjoy your new necklaces!



I agree - anything in blue... you and I are blue/turquoise girls j0s1e267!  

Oh and re: the extension... yes mine is actually 4 inches of gold chain with an identical clasp that can be added to the necklace or removed at will. It just means there are 2 clasps at the back, 4 inches apart. The only problem is that now I have one in WG (which I'll use a ton!) and one in YG which I have nothing in now! LOL. Maybe I should sell it... I'm sure lots of YG girls would love it! I keep thinking in the back of my head that I might need it one day if I get YG as I NEVER like the original lengths (always like minimum 18 inches).  When I called VCA they said $300 US per inch! Yikes. I didn't pay that much. They didn't say 2 inches free like Beth said - that sounds reasonable to me! 

Beth I LOVE how you extended it - did you just do the one?


----------



## Bethc

^^ I had both necklaces extended, I want to be able to wear them separately too.

Apparently, the 2" free is a new thing.


----------



## lychee124

Wow, gorgeous, BethC!


----------



## mishaagui

Oh *BethC*, I love your necklace - both green & blue! Congratulations!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Bethc - *Congratulations once again on your special Alhambra necklaces. It's really great to score limited edition pieces!!!


----------



## lemontart

j0s1e267 said:


> Thanks *lemontart*! :flowers Any new acquisitions from you lately???


 
Hi *j0s1e267*, no new VCA purchases for me since the sweet butterfly necklace couple months ago...I am going to Spain in October so I need to save up   It's so happy to see the gorgeous pieces all you ladies got. I really want to get a Frivole or Socrate pendant now!


----------



## lemontart

*Bethc*, congrats on your new purchases, the color combination look very special!


----------



## H-Less

BethC-

To quote R.Z., "I die!"  They are incredibly beautiful.  Many congratulations.
-H.


----------



## H-Less

kat99 said:


> Here is the VCA photo of the necklaces BethC mentioned:


 
OMG.  I was right, "I die..." Stunning.  Truly lovely.
-H.


----------



## vancleef fan

*Bethc*

Very special and beautiful necklaces ... Many congratulations


----------



## CALily

Wow Bethc,

They are beautiful!  Enjoy wearing them!


----------



## Bethc

*SammyJoe, Lychee, Jenn, mishaagui, LaVan, Lemontart, H-Less, VanCleef fan, CALily,* (I hope I didn't miss anyone!!)  Thank you all so much!!  I couldn't choose what necklace I wanted and then when I saw these, I knew they were perfect for me!!  

While I'm sitting here having promised DH that this was it for a while, I'm still thinking - What's next??  I guess that's why we have each other!


----------



## Bethc

surfergirljen said:


> I agree - anything in blue... you and I are blue/turquoise girls j0s1e267!
> 
> Oh and re: the extension... yes mine is actually 4 inches of gold chain with an identical clasp that can be added to the necklace or removed at will. It just means there are 2 clasps at the back, 4 inches apart. The only problem is that now I have one in WG (which I'll use a ton!) and one in YG which I have nothing in now! LOL. Maybe I should sell it... I'm sure lots of YG girls would love it! I keep thinking in the back of my head that I might need it one day if I get YG as I NEVER like the original lengths (always like minimum 18 inches). When I called VCA they said $300 US per inch! Yikes. I didn't pay that much. They didn't say 2 inches free like Beth said - that sounds reasonable to me!
> 
> Beth I LOVE how you extended it - did you just do the one?


 

With all of the changes, I can't remember what you have in your collection?  I know you have the Socrates necklace, which YG do you have?  Do you still have the Turq?


----------



## j0s1e267

*surfergirljen*, BLUE rules! Turquoise and Lapis is  
Thanks for explaining re: the necklace extension.  Did you get them from the VCA boutique itself or were you also able to get it from Birks?  Thanks again!  I am thinking of getting a WG extension myself and am wondering how it works and how to go about getting it.

*lemontart*, oooooo, a trip to Spain sounds really fun!  I LOVE my Frivole pendant and haven't taken it off since I got it about 3 weeks ago!!!


----------



## Ascella

I just found this photo with some Frivole pieces, the necklace is so gorgeous!


----------



## Bethc

So pretty!!  Sigh...  so many pretty things!


----------



## LV_kitty

Finally, I got to the end of this thread...took me about a week! 

You ladies inspire me. I love how there is so much action here! This is truly an addict's thread . I love seeing how you all started with alhambra and now into socrate, lotus, etc. That's awesome!

Believe it or not, my DH (then BF) introduced me to VCA. He got me the vintage alhambra bracelet in YG/MOP along with regular alhambra pendant in YG/MOP...I wore them almost every day for a year or so. My MIL gave me the boutonniere pendant necklace and earrings for my wedding. 

I try not to go into the boutique unless I'm seriously looking so I haven't been there in a long time. It's great to see the new things you all are eyeing and buying!


----------



## LV_kitty

surfergirljen said:


> ps I ended up buying the fluerette pendant in WG instead of YG and apparently they are sending it to me today - so it should be here by Monday. I can't wait! Will post a modeling pic when it is here!!!


 
Wait, did I read this right? I thought you got the YG pendant on ebay...maybe I'm confused.

Btw, I've always admired the fluerette necklace with the clusters of diamonds every couple inches. I don't know how many motifs total but it's totally a pipe dream.


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> With all of the changes, I can't remember what you have in your collection?  I know you have the Socrates necklace, which YG do you have?  Do you still have the Turq?



LOL - Okay actually,  I had an idea... 

... if everyone is comfortable doing this, I think we should all photograph our collections this week and post them so we can see them all together! I would love to see what everyone else has all at once (or at least a list, but the pics are so much more fun!) I will start on Tuesday evening when my WG (switched it!) Fleurette pendant arrives!! 

But just to keep you up to date  so far I am at:
Socrates WG pendant
Fleurette WG pendant
WG/MOP vintage alhambra 20 motif necklace
WG/TURQ alhambra bracelet


----------



## CALily

surfergirljen said:


> LOL - Okay actually,  I had an idea...
> 
> ... if everyone is comfortable doing this, I think we should all photograph our collections this week and post them so we can see them all together! I would love to see what everyone else has all at once (or at least a list, but the pics are so much more fun!) I will start on Tuesday evening when my WG (switched it!) Fleurette pendant arrives!!
> 
> But just to keep you up to date  so far I am at:
> Socrates WG pendant
> Fleurette WG pendant
> WG/MOP vintage alhambra 20 motif necklace
> WG/TURQ alhambra bracelet


 

Mine should be easy since I only have 1 so far
It is _Lucky Alhambra WG bracelet._

I still can't decide about the ring. 
I tried the Perlee WG diamonds ring today and not sure about the wide band look on my finger- maybe I have to go back and try it again...:wondering


----------



## lemontart

surfergirljen said:


> LOL - Okay actually,  I had an idea...
> 
> ... if everyone is comfortable doing this, I think we should all photograph our collections this week and post them so we can see them all together! I would love to see what everyone else has all at once (or at least a list, but the pics are so much more fun!) I will start on Tuesday evening when my WG (switched it!) Fleurette pendant arrives!!
> 
> But just to keep you up to date  so far I am at:
> Socrates WG pendant
> Fleurette WG pendant
> WG/MOP vintage alhambra 20 motif necklace
> WG/TURQ alhambra bracelet


 

That's a great idea!  Here's my small collection:

YG/MOP sweet butterfly bracelet
YG/MOP sweet alhambra necklace
WG/TURQ sweet butterfly necklace
WG/MOP vintage alhambra necklace (single motif)
WG/MOP vintage alhambra ring

Hope to add more to it   I will try to take pics of my whole collection.


----------



## j0s1e267

*LV_kitty*, what a great introduction to VCA!  It's so wonderful of your DH and MIL to gift you with VCA treasures   Do post pics of your collection!  I agree, it's better not to go to the boutique unless we are seriously looking!  There are too much temptations!

*Ascella*, the Frivole WG diamond pave collection is totally swoon worthy!

*surfergirljen*, GREAT idea!  You have a nice diverse nice collection!

*lemontart*, all your Alhambra pieces are just wonderful!

Here's what I have to date (in order of acquisition), definitely hoping for more in the future! 

WG diamonds & blue sapphires ring (estate)
YG  Frivole ring (2-flower)
YG Vintage Alhambra MOP ring (single motif)
WG Lucky Alhambra Turquoise Butterfly MOP Clover ring
WG Vintage Alhambra Turquoise bracelet
WG Vintage Alhambra Turquoise ear studs (small)
WG Lucky Alhambra Turquoise Butterfly pendant
WG Frivole pendant (1-flower)
WG Vintage Alhambra MOP bracelet

I will try to post pics next week!


----------



## whistlez

Let me add to the list with my teeny tiny collection:
WG Frivole earrings
YG Alhambra Coral necklace (1 motif)

My next purchase is likely (i hope) to be the Ruban BTF ring which i'm told is being discontinued..


----------



## mishaagui

Can't wait to see everyone's VCA goodies !!


----------



## Bethc

Wow!  Such great collections!!
I will take pics this week... here's my current collection:

WG/MOP single motif Vintage Alahambra Magic necklace
WG/MOP Vintage Alahambra earclips
WG/MOP Vintage Alahambra 5 motif bracelet
WG Magic MOP charm

YG sm Frivoli earrings
YG Vintage Alahambra 5 motif bracelet
YG Vintage Alahambra Tiger's Eye ring
YG and Lapis Vintage Alahambra 10 motif necklace
YG and Malachite Vintage Alahambra 10 motif necklace
YG Magic Turquois pendant


----------



## H-Less

OMG Ladies your collections are to die for...
Mine is small, but well loved.  To date:
-10 motif vintage alhambra TE necklace
-5 motif vintage alhambra TE bracelet

But...I am heading to vegas next weekend.  I am hoping that lady luck smiles on me and something in turquoise comes home with me.
-H-Less


----------



## Hanan

Hi, please can anyone tell me how much is this ring in the US and France?

Thanks,














La Vanguardia said:


> Here are some in between the finger rings from the VCA catalog. I really like the combination of YG grey/white MOP ... I think it looks elegant.


----------



## j0s1e267

*H-Less*, GOOD LUCK!  I hope that something Turquoise will follow you home! 

*Hanan*, the Magic Alhambra ring in YG with grey MOP and onxy is USD4350.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for the prices Josie, I really like the white gold one with grey and white mother of pearl.
My wish list would be 
1. The BTW ring with MOP white gold
2. Magic pendant WG

And anything else I can get my mitts on!Lol!!


----------



## Hanan

Merci beaucoup jos 
anyone can help me with how much is it in France?








j0s1e267 said:


> *H-Less*, GOOD LUCK! I hope that something Turquoise will follow you home!
> 
> *Hanan*, the Magic Alhambra ring in YG with grey MOP and onxy is USD4350.


----------



## xoxlychee

Gorgeous pieces!


----------



## Happy2282

I love love love everything here!

Just a silly question, France will be the cheapest place to buy VCA? Oui?


----------



## Bethc

I just had a nice treat!!  I got stuck in VCA on 57th street wile they were filming SATC in front!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lol, It would have been fun to take a gander at the stars of SATC Bethc all the while trying on stunning VCA goodies!!

Ladies, I think La Van is on her way to being a mommy!!


----------



## surfergirljen

BETH  OMG THAT IS SO EXCITING!!! I love love SATC  - who did you see?!

La VAN - best wishes!!!!!


----------



## deuxxx

Does anyone know how much the alhambra magic 10 motif necklace costs? in yellow gold with MOP? its TO DIE FOR!


----------



## surfergirljen

Hi ladies,
I have a question for you all - your advice is much appreciated!
I recently bought the WG fleurette diamond pendant from a reputable seller of estate pieces on ebay. They said it retails for $6800 USD... in Canada a new one was $10000 CND so that does sound about right. I paid $3000 US for it. 

I just had it appraised by an independent jeweler (not for authenticity of VCA brand, more to make sure they weren't just really good CZ's stuck in or something!) and honestly I don't even really really care as long as they are real quality diamonds because it's so pretty! BUT the appraisal came back at $2600 CND, or maybe about $2,000 US. 

Does that sound completely and utterly ridiculous? Do you think something is up here? It DOES appear to be authentic to the eye. I don't have a real VCA boutique here to validate it and would probably be a bit embarrassed to go if I did! I'm just wondering... if that really is the value of the stones/gold... does VCA mark up THAT much for style and name? I don't really mind and I'm no dummy, I know my 20 motif gold/MOP is not really worth $10K in materials.  I'm buying it for the incredible style and workmanship. But that much of a markup? Does that sound out of the realm of possibility? 

Will get the details later today but just wanted to know what my VCA girls thought! In the end if they are real and great quality diamonds I don't care, I'll probably keep it - but it's interesting to know... all my pieces are usually given insurance "replacement value" docs... not "appraisals" which do not take into consideration name brands I guess. thanks!!


----------



## Bethc

Good Luck LaVan- hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## CALily

Hi *Surfergirljen*,

Recently I went to get jewelry/personal article insurance and to do so I have to get the jewelries appraisal-at replacement value. 
I went to a reputable appraiser that has been doing business over 20 years in SF. We ended up talking a lot since it took an hour to complete the appraisal report (while I was waiting and watching him- of course).
I asked him about VCA jewelries and whether it makes sense to purchase $10K-20K items. He told me that VCA has a _huge _Mark-Up because of the brand and design--_he said you can get 1.2 carat diamond solitaire in D color_ _VS1 for $10K at current market for comparison- I think for $10K you can only get small diamonds ring at VCA but with a total weight of slightly over 1 carat)._
He said I won't be able to get same amount back when I try to sell VCA pieces in the future (cuz again I'm buying their items at retail price). 
So, he said, if I am willing to pay such prices, buy their Signature items (don't buy solitaire diamonds ring etc since you can get those anywhere else at a better price), their values may still hold much better than the non-signature items.

I thought a lot about what he said and came to a conclusion, the jewelries that I bought at VCA may not appreciate as I want them to be. 
But when I do buy them, they are for my enjoyment (therefore I should wear them quite often) and to pass them later on to my son and his lucky wife for her enjoyment 

Hope this will help- having said this, I bought a TQ WG Lucky Butterfly ring 2 days ago and enjoy wearing it everyday!


----------



## surfergirljen

Hey CALily!
Thanks so much for the reply... 

I think you're right about the value ... it's not great "value" for your diamond dollar unless you care about the special craftsmanship which of course we do on this thread!   It's a good point. That's actually exactly why I never bought this fleurette pendant from the boutique - for what it IS, I thought it wasn't worth that much. (unlike say the socrates which is truly a work of art!) 

So does anyone here know the MINIMUM standard of diamonds VCA will use in it's pieces? It would REALLY help me in this situation to figure out if I've been ripped off.  

The gemologist report says that the centre stone is actually CHIPPED!  So it was given an I-1 clarity rating, H colour, very good cut. The I-1 rating seems to have been assigned because of the chip. 

The six smaller surrounding stones were given VS2-SI1 clarity, GH colour, very good - good cut. 

Thoughts???


----------



## edsbgrl

CALily said:


> Hi *Surfergirljen*,
> 
> Recently I went to get jewelry/personal article insurance and to do so I have to get the jewelries appraisal-at replacement value.
> I went to a reputable appraiser that has been doing business over 20 years in SF. We ended up talking a lot since it took an hour to complete the appraisal report (while I was waiting and watching him- of course).
> I asked him about VCA jewelries and whether it makes sense to purchase $10K-20K items. He told me that VCA has a _huge _Mark-Up because of the brand and design--_he said you can get 1.2 carat diamond solitaire in D color_ _VS1 for $10K at current market for comparison- I think for $10K you can only get small diamonds ring at VCA but with a total weight of slightly over 1 carat)._
> He said I won't be able to get same amount back when I try to sell VCA pieces in the future (cuz again I'm buying their items at retail price).
> So, he said, if I am willing to pay such prices, buy their Signature items (don't buy solitaire diamonds ring etc since you can get those anywhere else at a better price), their values may still hold much better than the non-signature items.
> 
> I thought a lot about what he said and came to a conclusion, the jewelries that I bought at VCA may not appreciate as I want them to be.
> But when I do buy them, they are for my enjoyment (therefore I should wear them quite often) and to pass them later on to my son and his lucky wife for her enjoyment
> 
> Hope this will help- having said this, I bought a TQ WG Lucky Butterfly ring 2 days ago and enjoy wearing it everyday!


 
I know I'm not the one who originally ask a question about this but thank you for stating this.  I only recently got into jewelry so this is very helpful.  I do buy my jewelry for my own personal enjoyment but would like it to have/maintain a high resale/appraisal value as well.  This info is good to know.


----------



## surfergirljen

CALily said:


> Hi *Surfergirljen*,
> 
> 
> Hope this will help- having said this, I bought a TQ WG Lucky Butterfly ring 2 days ago and enjoy wearing it everyday!



ps Congrats on the Lucky RIng!!!  Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## LV_kitty

surfergirljen said:


> Hi ladies,
> I have a question for you all - your advice is much appreciated!
> I recently bought the WG fleurette diamond pendant from a reputable seller of estate pieces on ebay. They said it retails for $6800 USD... in Canada a new one was $10000 CND so that does sound about right. I paid $3000 US for it.
> 
> I just had it appraised by an independent jeweler (not for authenticity of VCA brand, more to make sure they weren't just really good CZ's stuck in or something!) and honestly I don't even really really care as long as they are real quality diamonds because it's so pretty! BUT the appraisal came back at $2600 CND, or maybe about $2,000 US.
> 
> Does that sound completely and utterly ridiculous? Do you think something is up here? It DOES appear to be authentic to the eye. I don't have a real VCA boutique here to validate it and would probably be a bit embarrassed to go if I did! I'm just wondering... if that really is the value of the stones/gold... does VCA mark up THAT much for style and name? I don't really mind and I'm no dummy, I know my 20 motif gold/MOP is not really worth $10K in materials.  I'm buying it for the incredible style and workmanship. But that much of a markup? Does that sound out of the realm of possibility?
> 
> Will get the details later today but just wanted to know what my VCA girls thought! In the end if they are real and great quality diamonds I don't care, I'll probably keep it - but it's interesting to know... all my pieces are usually given insurance "replacement value" docs... not "appraisals" which do not take into consideration name brands I guess. thanks!!


 
I don't think the markup sounds outrageous for VCA but if you are concerned about authenticity, can you look for distinguishing marks such as the VCA logo with the tower icon? I know that all their pieces are serial numbered so if you have a relationship with an SA at a boutique, maybe they can look it up in their system to confirm.

As an example, on my boutonniere pendant, the logo is on both sides of the lobster clasp and about an inch away, there is a long oval plate with VCA 750 and the serial number (BL and 6-digit number). I can read it without a loupe.

Check your alhambra pieces, you will see a unique serial number on the edge of one of the clovers...on my bracelet it is on the motif next to the clasp. These are a little harder to read without a loupe but you can see the imprint.

Hope this helps!


----------



## LV_kitty

CALily - ITA! Your signature pieces will always be valuable and can become family heirlooms. Congrats on your new ring, how fun!

surfergirljen - sorry to hear the center stone is chipped. Did the auction listing mention anything about that? Is there any way for you to return it?


----------



## Ascella

*surfergirljen*: VCA does have a huge markup, however, stating it as a VCA piece does end up with a higher reselling price than selling it off as a non-brand piece. I am not sure how a jeweller takes the brand name into account, probably he/she doesn't at all. I would suggest that you browse through old auctions at Christies and see at what prices VCA jewelries usually end in the past (they have a ton), that gives the most accurate picture of the reselling values.


----------



## lychee124

I agree with everyone's comments. I do think that there is a huge markup that comes with the name and reputation of VCA, but I'll be buying VCA for my own enjoyment. I don't know what it is, but there's a special feeling I get with a VCA piece. 

By the way, I did it and bought my first VCA piece: a Socrates BTF ring! I am so excited, but I have to wait 3 months for them to special order my tiny size. Sorry about the terrible mobile picture!


----------



## vancleef fan

lychee124 said:


> I agree with everyone's comments. I do think that there is a huge markup that comes with the name and reputation of VCA, but I'll be buying VCA for my own enjoyment. I don't know what it is, but there's a special feeling I get with a VCA piece.
> 
> By the way, I did it and bought my first VCA piece: a Socrates BTF ring! I am so excited, but I have to wait 3 months for them to special order my tiny size. Sorry about the terrible mobile picture!
> 
> View attachment 880195


 
COngratulations... Beautiful ring, Enjoy 
By the way , I also have tiny fingers and find it very hard to find rings in my size !!


----------



## mishaagui

lychee124 said:


> I agree with everyone's comments. I do think that there is a huge markup that comes with the name and reputation of VCA, but I'll be buying VCA for my own enjoyment. I don't know what it is, but there's a special feeling I get with a VCA piece.
> 
> By the way, I did it and bought my first VCA piece: a Socrates BTF ring! I am so excited, but I have to wait 3 months for them to special order my tiny size. Sorry about the terrible mobile picture!
> 
> View attachment 880195



Congratulations* lychee124*! The Socrates BTF is stunning! One of my favorite VCA pieces!


----------



## surfergirljen

Lychee that ring is soooo pretty!!!! I loooove my socrates pendant and am sooo happy I bought it. CONGRATS! The three months will be TORTURE I'm sure but think of it like a kid waiting for Christmas - how much happier you'll be when it arrives!! 

RE: mark-up on VCA and other famous houses... I totally agree with all of you... I really don't mind paying the mark-up IF the piece is either just beautifully crafted and I love it, or it's iconic (like the alhambra), or both!   Like I know that the socrates wouldn't be worth what I paid for it but I really never intend to sell any of these, rather to pass them down to my girls, so that's not a concern. I just think they are some of the prettiest things I've ever seen. Lord knows there are enough "station" or "clover" necklaces out there for under $200!! But every time I see my alhambra pieces or my socrates I'm HAPPY!!! They are gorgeous and IMHO worth it! 

Update:  so the fleurette pendant that I bought is one of the pieces that I wouldn't pay retail for, only because it's not all that complicated or iconic... But for $3,000 I thought, it's VCA AND it's like 60% off - yay! I don't think I'd wear socrates every day so this is a great day to day diamond piece.   I just didn't want to feel like I got ripped off ... like it wasn't authentic or worse, like someone had switched out a diamond for a lesser one (which I suspect might be the case?) or for CZ. 

The appraisal was really helpful ... the auction said "new and perfect" so no, the chip in the I-1 stone wasn't mentioned. It was definitely not new. It wasn't scratched but how the centre diamond got chipped is beyond me.  I also received the wrong certificate (it was from Cartier).  In the end we resolved it amicably with a partial refund, enough to cover replacing the questionable stone with a VCA quality one at my local jewelers. The seller was happy to refund all my money and shipping but I do love the pendant... so it seemed a fair compromise?

As for authenticity - I BELIEVE it is authentic except for that middle stone. Does anyone know the minimum grade of diamond that VCA uses for sure?  It's a really good replica if it's not... which isn't what I thought I was getting but I still am not sure it's not authentic.  I'd be SO upset if I paid more for it than it's worth in materials (and really wouldn't have bought it for more) if it was fake... but at least I have something that if it's NOT authentic, is worth what I paid for it.  Since I don't have a VCA boutique here, just an auth. dealer, I might have to email my SA in florida to ask. Anyone feel like checking into it for me? I would be so grateful!!! PM me if you have a really close relationship with your SA!! 

The stamps are all there, just like in the pictures. There's a serial # on it as well as the VCA 750 and a C and I think the tower.  Who knows, someone could even just copy the same one over and over... sigh. I'm going to let it go and enjoy the piece because it is beautiful and it IS diamonds, and whatever... lesson learned! Hopefully I'll find out that it's authentic?  

But will very likely not buy jewelry from ebay again!


----------



## surfergirljen

Ascella said:


> *surfergirljen*: VCA does have a huge markup, however, stating it as a VCA piece does end up with a higher reselling price than selling it off as a non-brand piece. I am not sure how a jeweller takes the brand name into account, probably he/she doesn't at all. I would suggest that you browse through old auctions at Christies and see at what prices VCA jewelries usually end in the past (they have a ton), that gives the most accurate picture of the reselling values.



Well I think that this seller (or anyone selling estate jewelry) WOULD take the brand into account when re-selling... but no, the gemologist doing the appraisal would not... which is kind of why I trust him, it's not subjective (well I guess a bit?) ... it's not based on where it came from, only the quality of the stones themselves. I'm dying to know if it is legit now!! At least I do know that I paid for what it is worth in materials - not for mark up for a brand name that it might not actually BE. KWIM?


----------



## La Vanguardia

Just quickly checking in.

*surfergirljen - *I was told by several VCA boutiques that they only use VVS, D-E-F color and excellent/very good cuts on their diamond pieces like Socrates, Fleurette, Lotus, etc.


----------



## lychee124

Thank you so much, Vancleef Fan, Mishaagui, and Surferjen. I am counting down the days until I can actually have the ring. They had to special order a size 45! Guess my fingers are tiny. 

Also, congrats, LaVanguardia! I must confess, your pictures started my obsession with the Socrates ring.


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> Just quickly checking in.
> 
> *surfergirljen - *I was told by several VCA boutiques that they only use VVS, D-E-F color and excellent/very good cuts on their diamond pieces like Socrates, Fleurette, Lotus, etc.



La Van did you have your baby?!! Someone here said you might be on your way but I thought you'd said late September - hope you're doing well and are not too uncomfortable!! 

Thanks so much for that... well it IS close... except for that centre stone, he judged them to be just below that standard (VS2, G-H colour, very good cut) and it is a bit subjective/tough to make the call when it is mounted sometimes. sigh. It's just that centre stone that's the issue. Oh well I'm going to just enjoy it - I sure didn't pay $7000 for it! 

Is there anyone here who would be willing to inquire about the serial # for me? Just so curious!! I guess I could ask my Florida SA on email, but I've only bought one thing from her and bug her a lot on email  and hate to ask her this one!


----------



## surfergirljen

ps I'm going to photograph it and my collection for you all tomorrow - it does sparkle BEAUTIFULLY, flaws or not!


----------



## surfergirljen

lychee124 said:


> Thank you so much, Vancleef Fan, Mishaagui, and Surferjen. I am counting down the days until I can actually have the ring. They had to special order a size 45! Guess my fingers are tiny.
> 
> Also, congrats, LaVanguardia! I must confess, your pictures started my obsession with the Socrates ring.



ME TOO! She TOTALLY got me OBSESSED with it!! LOL. I had that picture of it on the piece of wood on my desktop for 3 weeks before I HAD to buy the pendant!!


----------



## LV_kitty

Congrats on your new ring lychee!! Please post photos when you get it 

I think it's a bad idea for me to visit this thread. I'm so attempted to go try on a BTF ring now. I've got to fight the urge...heehee.

surfergirljen - I'm glad you got some money back for the damaged diamond. Does your AD do repairs?  Maybe they can ship it back to VCA so they can put in a similar quality diamond that matches. You'd get an indirect authentication since they probably wouldn't do the repair work if it's not authentic.


----------



## ilikechloe

La Vanguardia said:


> Just quickly checking in.
> 
> *surfergirljen - *I was told by several VCA boutiques that they only use VVS, D-E-F color and excellent/very good cuts on their diamond pieces like Socrates, Fleurette, Lotus, etc.


 



La Van is correct.......VCA uses only IF-VVS, D-E-F diamonds and nothing less.  They are extremely strict in the quality of diamonds used.


----------



## H-Less

Ladies,
I am back from vegas.  And boy did we have fun.  I didn't bring a vca piece home, mostly b/c the stock at the Palazzo was minimal, but I did win the cash to get a litte bauble .  

So now I need to figure out which new piece to add.  I am hoping for an everyday ring.  I saw the new enamel rose gold ring, that for the life of me I can't remember the name, but it was gorgy.  It was from the new Paris collection and has a scene on it.  There is an outer part of the ring that spins around the black enamel background and it has a few small diamonds.  Stunning...

But I am open to any and all suggestions.  Requirements:
-right hand ring appropriate
-everyday appropriate
-under $4000 (US)
-not necessarily VCA 

Thanks for your help.
H


----------



## LV_kitty

H-Less, Congrats on your winnings... I wish I had that kind of luck! I haven't seen the enamel ring that you're referring to, can you find a photo? 

I hope this isn't off-limits for this thread but have you looked at Boucheron? The Quatre ring is very unique and a signature piece that you could wear everyday. There's 4 types of metal on the ring so it would match with any other jewelry pieces you'd be wearing. Plus there's a boutique in SF so you could go try it on in person! We happened to find the store by chance when we were up there last month and now that ring is on my wish list...


----------



## j0s1e267

*La Van*, is that Baby Sophie in your pic???  *CONGRATULATIONS!!*

*CALily*, Congrats on your WG Butterfly Turquoise ring!  Did you end up not liking the Perlee diamond ring?

*surfergirljen*, I am glad you like your pendant.  I have been checking out that seller and could not find anything bad about them, they do have a brick & motar store and have been around for a long time.  That said, I do somewhat find it incredulous that they have so many high end expensive pieces (not just VCA but Cartier etc.,) that they can sell marked down so much from retail, especially when the pieces are supposedly "new".  I sincerely hope that you were not ripped off.  I am glad that you managed to settled the issue of the centre stone amicably with them.  My 1st VCA ring is an estate piece and I did enquire with a boutique but since my piece is quite old (from the 60s), it is not quite possible to check or go through their archives.  I hope that you can check with your SA in Florida.

*lychee124*, Congratulations on your Socrate ring!  It looks lovely on you!  Your fingers are really tiny!!!!!

*H-Less*, nice winnings!  I hope that you get a nice bauble!

*BethC*, are you enjoying your new necklaces??


----------



## Ascella

*La Van*: Congratulations on your daughter!!!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks josie and Ascella! Yeap, that's our daughter in my avatar. I also have some other pics in my blog http://www.lollipopcheesecake.com


----------



## zenith

La Van, CONGRATULATIONS. Sophie is a beautiful girl.


----------



## park56

For rose gold fans - I hear that VCA is doing a special edition Magic Alhambra pendant for Breast Cancer Awareness month. Done in white gold and MOP, it costs 2,950 and benefits  the Breast Cancer Research Foundation.  I missed their special piece from a few years back - a gold Alhambra (not vintage Alhambra&#65289; single pendant with pave pink sapphires (at under 2,000 it was reasonably priced too!). So pretty.

ps -What a cutie, La Vanguardia. Congratulations!


----------



## Bethc

La Van, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## mrb4bags

La Van congratulations.  Your baby girl is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## H-Less

LaVan,
Your DD is lovely.  Many congratulations to you.
-H


----------



## mishaagui

Congratulations La Van! Sophie is beautiful!


----------



## jayjay77

[B*]LaVan* [/B]-- your daughter is gorgeous!!  Love the name Sophie, so pretty!
*
H-Less* -- congrats on your winnings!  you should give us some pointers LOL!  I'm loving and have on my wish list the Bouchron Quatre ring *LV_kitty *suggests -- w/o diamonds it's $2300+ and with diamonds $5000+.  I want the large Quatre ring with diamonds which is $6500, but can't afford it right now.  I think these rings would look great with your tiger's eye VCA pieces, but you can't go wrong with more VCA too!


----------



## surfergirljen

Awwww congrats LaVan!! She' so pretty!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Many congrats La Van, you have such a beautiful daughter!


----------



## wintotty

Hi everyone, I'm new to this VCA group 
I'm considering to buy a VCA Alhambra Ring....either Lucky Butterfly Ring or BTF Ring. Which one do you guys recommend? I don't have VCA boutique near me so I have to order over the phone, which sucks....I really wanted to try them on to compare

Here's lovely LaVan and CALily's pics. I hope they don't mind me re-posting them. Lucky Butterfly in WMOP, for BTF Rind I want WMOP Butterfly and GMOP clover.


----------



## surfergirljen

Are you more "fun loving" or more "classic"? If your style is more fun loving (bright colours, etc) I'd go with the turquoise btf one (I LOVE turquoise!!) - if your style is more Jackie O Classic then you can't go wrong with the gold/MOP butterfly!


----------



## kat99

Congratulations LaVan!


----------



## lychee124

Wintotty, I agree with Surferjen regarding the rings. Also, keep in mind that the size of your hand/fingers may also be a factor in choosing the rings. I have tiny skinny fingers and the Butterfly BTF finger was too overwhelming on me and my SA suggested I go with a regular ring. (FYI: I did end up choosing the Socrates BTF ring which was more delicate.)


----------



## wintotty

Thanks, I'm not getting Turquoise though. I'm liking the one with Grey MOP and White MOP BTF Ring. I am more of a fun loving person, and I have pretty big hand with long fingers.


----------



## lychee124

Wintotty, I think you can totally carry off the BTF ring then. I love the BTF style. I find it unique and eye catching!


----------



## CALily

Hello ladies,

Sorry for the late response. I was in the cruise ship for couple days and didn't have internet connection (it was too expensive to get one since they charged a lot by minutes).

*j0s1e267*: I got the WG Butterfly TQ ring and felt way less heavy and more secured than BTF ring version. I also tried the Perlee- it s a nice ring but seems the wide band look is a little bit too much for a short finger like mine- maybe I am not used to it yet. 
I saw another ring though-- it was Frivole BTF ring with diamonds- very beautiful ring but with the price tag, I really have to think about it a *lot* before making the purchase....

*La Van*: congrat's on the beautiful baby girl! Life is way different once you are a Mom 

*Lychee124*: congrat's on your Socrate ring purchase! It is beautiful!

*H-Less*: congrat's on your winning! Spend the $ on something you like VCA or Non VCA.

Anyway, I will post the TQ Butterfly ring pics soon.


----------



## surfergirljen

I found out a secret today... what the breast cancer awareness special limited ed. piece will be!!


----------



## lychee124

Thanks, CALily. And I agree with you on the Perlee ring. It was way too wide on me, too. 

Okay, Surfergirljen, you can not tease!


----------



## surfergirljen

... but it's sooooo fun! I just know you're all dying to know! hee hee...


----------



## Bethc

Yeah...well??


----------



## surfergirljen

lychee124 said:


> Okay, Surfergirljen, you can not tease!



It's a MAGIC ALHAMBRA pendant in MOP and ROSE GOLD! 


I'm so torn... I'm just not sure rose gold would look good on my skin tone... but the fact that they are only making 100 makes me want one so badly! (LOL so bad eh?) They don't come out until October and it's very hush hush so keep it between us girls! Wanted to share though so that everyone here could get one if they wanted. It's $2950 USD and is the larger sized alhambra pendant. They did a run of YG ones a few years ago and they totally sold out. So tempted! But maybe will save for something else... anyway, tell your SA's to let you know when it comes in if you're interested!


----------



## CALily

CALily said:


> Anyway, I will post the TQ Butterfly ring pics soon.


 
As promised, here are my TQ WG butterfly pics.


----------



## lychee124

CAlily, love your ring!

Surfergirljen, thanks for the heads up. I love Rose Gold!


----------



## surfergirljen

CALily said:


> As promised, here are my TQ WG butterfly pics.



SOOOOOOOOO pretty!!! It's just ADORABLE!  Congrats!


----------



## surfergirljen

lychee124 said:


> CAlily, love your ring!
> 
> Surfergirljen, thanks for the heads up. I love Rose Gold!



You got it!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I love your ring CAlily! Its fab!!


----------



## mishaagui

*CAlily*, Love your ring! Congratulations!


----------



## Bethc

CAlily, love your ring!!


----------



## Haleema

Its beautiful!! The blue is so eyecatching!


----------



## CALily

Thank you all!

Now I have to start saving for Frivole diamonds BTF ring.... No more buying other items:cry:
In the meantime, I will just droll over your new purchases


----------



## Cinderlala

La Vanguardia said:


> Thanks josie and Ascella! Yeap, that's our daughter in my avatar. I also have some other pics in my blog http://www.lollipopcheesecake.com



Congrats, La Van!!!  Sophie is gorgeous!!!


----------



## lemontart

*La Van*, congrats on you baby girl! She's adorable! 

*CALily*, love your ring! Congrats!!!

*lychee124*, the ring looks great on you. I wish I could get it someday...Congrats!!


----------



## vancleef fan

*La van*
Congratulations, I saw Sophie's pictures in your blog...She's a doll !!!!  Bless her
BTW I love the birth date 9-9-2009


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you everyone for your well wishes!!! 

*CALily - *Congrats on your ring!


----------



## Bethc

I saw this in Self in items that donate money for Breast Cancer, the pic is fuzzy...  Rose Gold Magic pendant (I have in WG and love it!)  this is what Jen told us about...


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> I saw this in Self in items that donate money for Breast Cancer, the pic is fuzzy...  Rose Gold Magic pendant (I have in WG and love it!)  this is what Jen told us about...



ooh I have to get that so I can see  it in person!! am so tempted! (and the SA said it was a BIIIIG SECRET - some secret!)


----------



## La Vanguardia

*bethc -* I love rose gold and thanks for posting the pic of the rose gold Magic MOP necklace. Oooh, I bet this necklace looks lovely in person.


----------



## Brutus1

Hi Everyone,
This is my first time venturing into the world of VCA.  I am a regular over in the LV forum.
I bought my first piece today, YG/Onyx single motif alhambra (sp?) necklace.  I am having second thoughts on whether I should have bought the WG/MOP single motif.
Any opinions or advice would be greatly appreciated!

PS...This was my first time in VCA and my sales associate offered me the breast cancer awareness pendant, It makes me wonder how limited it really is


----------



## edsbgrl

lychee124 said:


> I agree with everyone's comments. I do think that there is a huge markup that comes with the name and reputation of VCA, but I'll be buying VCA for my own enjoyment. I don't know what it is, but there's a special feeling I get with a VCA piece.
> 
> By the way, I did it and bought my first VCA piece: a Socrates BTF ring! I am so excited, but I have to wait 3 months for them to special order my tiny size. Sorry about the terrible mobile picture!
> 
> View attachment 880195


 

This is gorgeous lychee .  My newest love is btf rings and VCA's Lotus ring has me lusting.


----------



## surfergirljen

Brutus1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> This is my first time venturing into the world of VCA.  I am a regular over in the LV forum.
> I bought my first piece today, YG/Onyx single motif alhambra (sp?) necklace.  I am having second thoughts on whether I should have bought the WG/MOP single motif.
> Any opinions or advice would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> PS...This was my first time in VCA and my sales associate offered me the breast cancer awareness pendant, It makes me wonder how limited it really is



Hey there!
Answered your first question in the other post!  But re: the magic breast cancer awareness pendant... it JUST came out (I got the email from my SA today actually!) and they really are limited edition! You were just in the right place at the right time! They are only making 100 in the WORLD. They did a run of YG ones a few years ago and they totally sold out - and now they're gone. You can get the smaller "vintage alhambra" one anytime but these in this size will only have one run. I think there are still a few WG ones to be had from THEIR last run a year or so ago. I've told them I want one but I'm still a bit on the fence!  It's beautiful though!!


----------



## Bethc

^^ I stopped by to see it yesterday.  I really like rose gold, but it's just too close to my WG one, it is my WG one w/RG.  However, if I didn't have the other I would have definately bought it!

She was playing with some new rings they'd just got in and let me try some of them.  They had the most gorgeous sapphire at like $300K and a Ruby (I'm not a Ruby person) ring w/diamonds for $1.5 million  it was spectacular.  She knows very well that I was just playing and there is not way I was buying any of them, but it was fun!!


----------



## Danica

I am in love with their Midsummer Night's Dream collection. The Amour en Cage ring is TDF!!!! (white, yellow gold and mandarin garnets) Soooo beautiful.


----------



## surfergirljen

HERE SHE IS! Still on the fence...


----------



## meghankkg

I wish they had done the Breast Cancer necklace in rose gold with pink mother of pearl. Now I would have really had to consider that one!


----------



## Danica

surfergirljen said:


> HERE SHE IS! Still on the fence...


 
Gorgeous!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Ooh la la ... if I didn't have the 10 motif YG MOP necklace already I would jump on that RG MOP breast cancer necklace! It's so pretty though!


----------



## surfergirljen

I'm really considering it... trying not to but it's soooo tempting!


----------



## Bethc

Get it!!  It's really special!


----------



## lychee124

Josie, Lemontart, Edsbgirl- Thanks for the kudos on the ring.
I went to the South Coast store today to check out the rose gold pendant, but they didn't have it yet. I ended up putting a deposit on 2 gold/malachite vintage alhambra necklaces to be connected together. Do you guys think it's a keeper? Together, they cost $13,600.

Again sorry for the quality; these were taken by mobile phone in the store.


----------



## Bethc

^^ gorgeous!  I have both the malichite and the lapis that I link together to make the long one...  I love them!


----------



## lychee124

Bethc said:


> ^^ gorgeous! I have both the malichite and the lapis that I link together to make the long one... I love them!


 

Bethc, do you think it's versatile enough?


----------



## Bethc

Yes and I love the alternating with the gold motifs!  

What colors do you wear the most of?  For me it's black and navy, so they both work..


----------



## La Vanguardia

*lychee -* Stunning necklace and it looks really special and unique with the malachite and MOP together. Congratulations!!!


----------



## vancleef fan

Lychee124
The necklaces are so special.... Many congratulations


----------



## j0s1e267

*lychee124*, your 2 necklaces are simply STUNNING together!  Great choice!  They are a classic and gold & green are very versatile and can go with almost any outfit!  Any updates on when you will receive your Socrate ring?


----------



## mishaagui

lychee124 said:


> Josie, Lemontart, Edsbgirl- Thanks for the kudos on the ring.
> I went to the South Coast store today to check out the rose gold pendant, but they didn't have it yet. I ended up putting a deposit on 2 gold/malachite vintage alhambra necklaces to be connected together. Do you guys think it's a keeper? Together, they cost $13,600.
> 
> Again sorry for the quality; these were taken by mobile phone in the store.



YG & Malachite looks so elegant!! Congratulations!


----------



## lychee124

Thanks, BethC, LaVanguardia, Vancleef Fan, Josie267, and Mishaagui, the necklaces are so beautiful. I do wear lots of different colors, but I think they will match with a lot of my wardrobe. The price tag is the only kicker! 

As for my Socrate ring, it's still not in yet....  supposed to be available in December... my impatience is killling me!


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> Get it!!  It's really special!



I keep thinking I could almost get two single alhambra pendants for that though, kwim?  The YG mop and WG Turq one.  hmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## snowfalling118

can anyone tell the price for the following VCF items? thanks in advance....

YG necklace with one motif

YG bracelet with one mini motif

trying to think what to get with my upcoming b-day with limited budget..


----------



## surfergirljen

snowfalling118 said:


> can anyone tell the price for the following VCF items? thanks in advance....
> 
> YG necklace with one motif
> 
> YG bracelet with one mini motif
> 
> trying to think what to get with my upcoming b-day with limited budget..



one motif vintage alhambra pendant is aprox. $1500 USD
the mini "sweet" bracelet is about $1,000

Happy shopping!!


----------



## snowfalling118

thank you surfergirljen....

I only see VCF boutique in Bergdorf goodman, do you know if any Saks carries it? and any possibility that i can get these at a discount?


----------



## Bethc

In NYC, no, just the one in BG that I know of.


----------



## surfergirljen

snowfalling118 said:


> thank you surfergirljen....
> 
> I only see VCF boutique in Bergdorf goodman, do you know if any Saks carries it? and any possibility that i can get these at a discount?



I don't know I'm in Canada... I know Neiman's carries VCA in a few stores. As far as I know and have ever heard here, it's almost unheard of to get any kind of discount anywhere. I dared to ask at the boutique and they said on their 100K+ items, maybe... but they aren't allowed on the alhambra line. The best you could do is wait for a gift card promo at Neiman Marcus or Saks.


----------



## ticachu

Hi all, I've been lurking for a while and coveting the alhambras and finally got a YG/MOP single motif necklace and bracelet this weekend.  
I'm already thinking about the next pieces to complement my tiny collection...  I did get a 10% disc at the local jewelers that DH enjoyed.  I just want to say thank you all ladies who helped me decide without knowing it!  I am officially addicted.


----------



## surfergirljen

Congrats ticachu!! What a great start to your collection!  So lucky you got a discount - I never get one!  

Okay I am sooo torn... I still can't decide if I should get that magic pendant or not. I guess I have one on order but haven't fully committed to it. I love the idea of it... but it's going to be about $4,000 Canadian when all is said and done - I could have a second turquoise bracelet for that and link them to make a 10 motif! 

Also lost/had stolen my engagement ring about a month ago and am thinking of sinking the extra $3-4K into the ring replacement instead. Thoughts?


----------



## lychee124

Surfergirljen, 
I, too, was tempted, though I actually haven't seen it in person. If I remember, you also have a magic pendant in another color? If so, they might be too similar. However, if you truly love it, then get it.


----------



## LarissaHK

Ladies I was watching this thread for some time and admire yours gorgeous VCA pieces. Finally decided to get my first VCA piece.....and because I was looking recently for some casual ring......my first VCA item it's Perlee ring in rose gold. Here are some photos and thank you for letting me share my happines.





....




....




.....


----------



## surfergirljen

lychee124 said:


> Surfergirljen,
> I, too, was tempted, though I actually haven't seen it in person. If I remember, you also have a magic pendant in another color? If so, they might be too similar. However, if you truly love it, then get it.



No you're right! I did have it and sent it back for the exact same reason... I guess I wasn't loving it enough to justify the cost. But it was WG and somehow I wasn't feeling it - but I LOVE it in gold/rose gold!

Sigh. Tempting but I'm just not sure it's worth that much. I guess it is if you love love love it (I can justify pretty much anything!) but maybe if I have doubts...

... I'm just such a sellout for a "limited edition" though!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

OH WOW Larissa that is SO PRETTY! I think you're the first here to have that one that I've seen and it's soooo pretty on!!! Great pics - loving the rose gold (now you're tempting me to get the magic pendant again!!!)


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Larissa -* Great to see you here!!! Congratulations on getting your first VCA piece!


----------



## LarissaHK

Thank you ladies:kiss: Before I saw this thread I never consider buying nothing of this brand. I even didn't know they have so many nice things So thank you ladies for introducing so many beautiful things from VCA.


----------



## ticachu

sgj- I would spend the extra dough on the engagement ring, that amt could prob take you a long way in terms of size

larissa- beautiful!  How much if you don't mind me asking


----------



## lychee124

Larissa, gorgeous ring. You wear it well!


----------



## mishaagui

Congratulations *Larissa*! What a lovely ring!


----------



## LarissaHK

*lychee124, mishaagui*: thanks, glad you like this ring 
*ticachu*: thank you, I paid for it 10500HK$


----------



## Sammyjoe

Stunning ring Larissa!!


----------



## LarissaHK

Sammyjoe said:


> Stunning ring Larissa!!


 Thank you *Sammyjoe*, I like that it's simple (no stones, not too complicated design) but elegant


----------



## geminisparklers

larissa, great to see you here! Your ring looks great on you! Keep the VCA collection growing...

I recently went to try on the pink opal 10 motif which my store finally found after a few mths of search...to my disappointment, it was too pale...not an intense pink like their pair of earrings in the current Atlantic collection...so it's both a sigh and a phew! LOL!


----------



## LarissaHK

geminisparklers said:


> larissa, great to see you here! Your ring looks great on you! Keep the VCA collection growing...
> 
> I recently went to try on the pink opal 10 motif which my store finally found after a few mths of search...to my disappointment, it was too pale...not an intense pink like their pair of earrings in the current Atlantic collection...so it's both a sigh and a phew! LOL!


 
Nice to see you here *geminisparklers* too . Is it that 10 motif necklace call Alhambra (or sth like this)? Sorry I'm new in VCA and don't know much about name of their products. If it is that one it's gorgeous. I try one pair of earring with flower motif but they were very small on my ear and the metal part of the earring which we put inside (stud?-sorry for my english) anyway it was so short, shorter than in any earrings that I have.
Hopefully gemini from time to time we can find sth nice in VCA shop


----------



## geminisparklers

^Larissa, the necklace I tried is from the Vintage range 10 motif, a classic. I currently have it in the white mother of pearl.

Alhambra is pretty too and I hope I can buy one from the Alhambra range too.

Yes, VCA has so many pretty pieces to add to our collection...

I have attached pics which I shared previously of my 10 motif necklace. I wanted the same one but in pink opal and my SA did a global search for a couple of months cos it's a rare piece. But the pink was just too pale for me.


----------



## lvpiggy

wow i cannot believe i just discovered this thread!! how exciting to see so many other tpf'ers have been bitten by the jewelry bug as well! 

i don't currently have any VC&A pieces, but i've just taken the first step today . . . *just came back from putting down my deposit for the birds of paradise ring*! as soon as i saw the picture, i KNEW it was destined to come live with piggy! (^(oo)^)v

WAHOOOOOOO! i can't wait i can't wait!!! november needs to come sooner!!!  in the meantime, i'll have to distract myself by going back thru this thread to check out everyone's collections . . . hmmm . . . actually that could be dangerously temping . . . !


----------



## surfergirljen

WOW THAT IS A HELLUVA FIRST STEP LVPIGGY!!! Hee hee... welcome to the addictive world of VCA!! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## vancleef fan

*Larrisa*  Congratulations, your ring is beautiful and looks really good on you...
*LVPiggy*  Welcome to VCA addiction   The ring you ordered is STUNNING    Many congratulations !!  It's on my wish list and I really can't wait till November to see it in real life...
Can I ask how did you know what size to order it in ?


----------



## LarissaHK

geminisparklers said:


> ^Larissa, the necklace I tried is from the Vintage range 10 motif, a classic. I currently have it in the white mother of pearl.
> 
> Alhambra is pretty too and I hope I can buy one from the Alhambra range too.
> 
> Yes, VCA has so many pretty pieces to add to our collection...
> 
> I have attached pics which I shared previously of my 10 motif necklace. I wanted the same one but in pink opal and my SA did a global search for a couple of months cos it's a rare piece. But the pink was just too pale for me.








Gorgeousand matching you perfectly


----------



## LarissaHK

vancleef fan said:


> *Larrisa* Congratulations, your ring is beautiful and looks really good on you...
> *LVPiggy* Welcome to VCA addiction  The ring you ordered is STUNNING  Many congratulations !! It's on my wish list and I really can't wait till November to see it in real life...
> Can I ask how did you know what size to order it in ?


 
Thank you *vancleef fan *


----------



## Bethc

Larrisa - I love the ring, congratulations!!  I need to check them out when I'm in the store next time.

LVPiggy - Wow!  What a first VCA piece!!  I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*lvpiggy - * Advance congratulations on the Birds of Paradise ring. Did you get the between the fingers one or the ring with the bird? I love this collection and at VCA today they had the whole collection! I thought of getting the BTF ring but decided to get another one instead.


----------



## vancleef fan

La Vanguardia said:


> *lvpiggy - *Advance congratulations on the Birds of Paradise ring. Did you get the between the fingers one or the ring with the bird? I love this collection and at VCA today they had the whole collection! I thought of getting the BTF ring but decided to get another one instead.


 

WOW... The entire collection is out already ??? Do you have any pictures to show us so we can all drooool ???   Where do u live ?
None of this collection is in London till November...Maybe I should call and ask


----------



## La Vanguardia

vancleef fan said:


> WOW... The entire collection is out already ??? Do you have any pictures to show us so we can all drooool ???   Where do u live ?
> None of this collection is in London till November...Maybe I should call and ask



I visited the boutique in Geneva and they had everything but I wasn't able to take pics. I was also lucky to see this collection in August when they first started to receive the pieces and they showed them to me.


----------



## La Vanguardia

My latest indulgence ... the 2 Butterflies BTF ring.  

I tried again the Lotus BTF ring but it still didn't look right on my fingers. It wasn't the ginormous size of the ring that was the problem, but rather the fit. When I tried it on open, the flower was pulling the weight of the open part down when I have my hands down and looked really strange on me. I wanted to try on the 2 Lotus BTF ring, but they had problems finding one in my size so I decided to forget about that one lol!

The Birds of Paradise BTF ring was also gorgeous (as last time I tried it on), but I really fell in love with the 2 Butterflies ring. For some reason, it looked perfect on my fingers and I can wear it everyday!!! Such a fun ring!


----------



## avedashiva

La Vanguardia said:


> My latest indulgence ... the 2 Butterflies BTF ring.
> 
> I tried again the Lotus BTF ring but it still didn't look right on my fingers. It wasn't the ginormous size of the ring that was the problem, but rather the fit. When I tried it on open, the flower was pulling the weight of the open part down when I have my hands down and looked really strange on me. I wanted to try on the 2 Lotus BTF ring, but they had problems finding one in my size so I decided to forget about that one lol!
> 
> The Birds of Paradise BTF ring was also gorgeous (as last time I tried it on), but I really fell in love with the 2 Butterflies ring. For some reason, it looked perfect on my fingers and I can wear it everyday!!! Such a fun ring!


 

another stunning purchase - congrats!


----------



## vancleef fan

*La Van*
Congratulations !!!!  It is perfect on your hand  
BTW, love the color of your Birkin ... is it Anis ?


----------



## orchids

Excellent choice LaVan! I tried this on last week and fell in love. Absolutely beautiful ring on you, and your new VA Birkin is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## lvpiggy

*surfergirljen* - piggies believe in the "go big or go home" school of thought~! hehe  

*vancleef fan* - once i decided to put down the deposit, they measured me at VC&A; i went with their recommendation re:sizing, and they also said the fit can be fine-tuned once it comes in 

*Bethc* - thanks for the support! nice to meet some ladies who *don't* think i'm insane for wanting this ring so badly 

*La Vanguardia *- the one i'm ordering is the one with the bird; i've always loved phoenix themes in artwork, so when i saw the bird design, i had to have it! 

thanks again to all for the warm welcome! 

(^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

La Vanguardia said:


>


 
this looks amazing on you!!  absolutely perfect! (love your B in the background too, is that vert anis?)


----------



## calisnoopy

havent posted in awhile but

congrats to larissa, lv piggy and la van on their gorgeous new VCA purchases!!!


----------



## lychee124

Congrats, Lvpiggy and La Vanguardia! The butterfly BTF ring is gorgeous!  And I can't wait to see your Bird of paradise ring, LVPiggy.


----------



## LarissaHK

*La Van*: your ring is gorgeous
*Calisnoopy, Beth*: thank you


----------



## Ascella

La Van: It must feel really nice to at last acquire the ring which started your ring quest, it suits you indeed very well. Congratulations.


----------



## mishaagui

La Vanguardia said:


> My latest indulgence ... the 2 Butterflies BTF ring.
> 
> I tried again the Lotus BTF ring but it still didn't look right on my fingers. It wasn't the ginormous size of the ring that was the problem, but rather the fit. When I tried it on open, the flower was pulling the weight of the open part down when I have my hands down and looked really strange on me. I wanted to try on the 2 Lotus BTF ring, but they had problems finding one in my size so I decided to forget about that one lol!
> 
> The Birds of Paradise BTF ring was also gorgeous (as last time I tried it on), but I really fell in love with the 2 Butterflies ring. For some reason, it looked perfect on my fingers and I can wear it everyday!!! Such a fun ring!



*La Van* - Congratulations on your beautiful ring! It looks amazing! Love how the butterflies "float" on your fingers!


----------



## mishaagui

Congratulation *lvpiggy*! I haven't seen the birds of paradise collection but i know your ring would be stunning! Can't wait to see your photos!


----------



## lvpiggy

*calisnoopy, lychee124, mishaagui* - thanks!! i can't wait for it to come!! *bouncing*

if anyone is interested in seeing some of the other pieces, which are all amazing, IPHO (that would be In Piggy's Humble Opinion ), i've posted some of them on my blog: Oiseaux de Paradis (Birds of Paradise) | Van Cleef & Arpels (mods - please delete with my apologies if this not OK per the forum rules! )


----------



## La Vanguardia

*THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!*

I really  my 2 Butterflies ring. It's so sparkly, perfect for everyday wear and can easily transition from day to night. It makes me smile each time I look at it.

*vancleef fan / lvpiggy - *That's my vert anis Birkin in the background. I think it matches the 2 Butterflies ring lol!

*Ascella - *I'm really glad that I finally got the ring. It was torture waiting to get it because I wanted to wait until the water retention from the pregnancy has subsided to make sure I got the correct size.


----------



## geminisparklers

LarissaHK said:


> Gorgeousand matching you perfectly


 
Thanks dear!!!


----------



## geminisparklers

My heartiest congrats to LaVan for having finally own the 2 butterflies ring! It's so pretty and you right, it goes perfectly with your Vert Anis!

And also major congrats to Lvpiggy for your coming ring...can't wait to see you model it!


----------



## surfergirljen

lvpiggy said:


> this looks amazing on you!!  absolutely perfect! (love your B in the background too, is that vert anis?)



Okay forget the birkin... LOOK AT THAT SHOE CLOSET!!! That is one SERIOUS Carrie-Bradshaw-worthy collection girl!!! 

The ring is so beautiful - playful and gorgeous - congrats!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Many congrats La Van and LV Piggy!!!!


----------



## Ascella

La Vanguardia said:


> *Ascella - *I'm really glad that I finally got the ring. It was torture waiting to get it because I wanted to wait until the water retention from the pregnancy has subsided to make sure I got the correct size.


I went to the Place Vendome boutique last Saturday to try the Socrate ring, they only had the yellow gold version in stock. It was so beautiful! The price is a bit more than what I can put on jewelery right now, but it definitely has made the way to my wish list.


----------



## vancleef fan

lvpiggy said:


> *calisnoopy, lychee124, mishaagui* - thanks!! i can't wait for it to come!! *bouncing*
> 
> if anyone is interested in seeing some of the other pieces, which are all amazing, IPHO (that would be In Piggy's Humble Opinion ), i've posted some of them on my blog: Oiseaux de Paradis (Birds of Paradise) | Van Cleef & Arpels (mods - please delete with my apologies if this not OK per the forum rules! )


 

LVPIGGY, Thanx for the link.... Stunning collection


----------



## j0s1e267

*surfergirljen*, sorry to hear about your e-ring .... so what did you decide?  are you getting the LE pendant? 

*larissa*, congrats on your RG Perlee ring!  you are right, it is very prettily understated yet such a classic look.

*lvpiggy*, WOW!  I can't wait to see your Birds of Paradise ring! 

*La Van*, *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*  So happy to hear that you finally purchased the ring you love!  It looks absolutely STUNNING on you!  GREAT CHOICE!


----------



## surfergirljen

j0s1e267 said:


> *surfergirljen*, sorry to hear about your e-ring .... so what did you decide?  are you getting the LE pendant?



Hi there! Thanks sweetie. For sentimental reasons I'm sad... but it's all working out as DH said I could throw all the insurance $ plus a few extra thousand into a new one and I'm going Tiffany's!   She's looking up one more search for me but it's looking like a 1.25/G/VS2 and it's gorgeous!!!

Decided against the breast cancer magic pendant... it's just too much for one pendant for me right now. I'd rather put the 4K into the DIAMOND! !!!


----------



## LarissaHK

j0s1e267 said:


> *surfergirljen*, sorry to hear about your e-ring .... so what did you decide? are you getting the LE pendant?
> 
> *larissa*, congrats on your RG Perlee ring! you are right, it is very prettily understated yet such a classic look.
> 
> *lvpiggy*, WOW! I can't wait to see your Birds of Paradise ring!
> 
> *La Van*, *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!* So happy to hear that you finally purchased the ring you love! It looks absolutely STUNNING on you! GREAT CHOICE!


 

Thank you *j0s1e267 *


----------



## kim_mac

i've been admiring vca for the past year, and now i have my first 2 pieces - yg mop vintage alhambra 5 motif bracelet and yg sweet alhambra butterfly bracelet!  i love the little butterfly but thought it might look too 'empty' to have just the single motif floating on my wrist so i had to get the 5 motif as well!  it makes me so happy to look down and admire them all day long!  now i'm thinking of getting the 10 motif necklace to match and eventually the diamond butterfly pendant and one of their gorgeous diamond rings - envol butterfly, two butterfly btf ring, or 2 flower frivole ring - so so addicted!  it's all i can think about these days!!!  thanks for letting me share!


----------



## vancleef fan

kim_mac said:


> i've been admiring vca for the past year, and now i have my first 2 pieces - yg mop vintage alhambra 5 motif bracelet and yg sweet alhambra butterfly bracelet! i love the little butterfly but thought it might look too 'empty' to have just the single motif floating on my wrist so i had to get the 5 motif as well! it makes me so happy to look down and admire them all day long! now i'm thinking of getting the 10 motif necklace to match and eventually the diamond butterfly pendant and one of their gorgeous diamond rings - envol butterfly, two butterfly btf ring, or 2 flower frivole ring - so so addicted! it's all i can think about these days!!! thanks for letting me share!


 

Hi Kim and welcome to the addiction 
Congratulations on your purchases, they do look good together


----------



## Greenstar

nice


----------



## surfergirljen

SO pretty Kim! I love the combination!! If you get the 10 motif you can attach to the bracelet and make a longer necklace too!

It IS SO addictive, I know what you mean!! Great first choices!


----------



## kim_mac

thanks vancleef fan, greenstar, and surfergirljen!  i'm so thrilled and constantly admiring them!  yes, i can't wait to get the 10 motif and attach the bracelet because i love the longer length!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Congratulations kim_mac! Both bracelets look fab together and the Sweet Butterfly is sooooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats Kim Mac!! Lovely bracelets!!


----------



## bb10lue

wow!! Nice pieces everyone!! I'm glad that we don't have a VCA boutique under here, otherwise i'd be in a big trouble.......LOL


----------



## Bethc

Kim_Mac, great additions!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Just for fun ... DD with my 2 Butterflies BTF ring!


----------



## Bethc

Soooo cute!


----------



## kim_mac

thank you la van, sammyjoe, bb10lue, bethc!  love seeing all the h-forum chicks here.  la van, your daughter is growing up so fast!  congrats on your beautiful baby girl.  she's so lucky that she's going to share all your jewelry, clothes and bags!  i just love that butterfly ring!  do you find yourself wearing it in the daytime?  i'm thinking seriously of that ring or the envol (huge mariah carey) butterfly ring and thinking that the envol is more of an evening piece.  hoping your ring can go day to night.  can't decide between the two!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks bethc and kim_mac!

*kim_mac - *The 2 Butterflies ring is perfect for day to night. It was actually one of my criteria when I was choosing rings. I've been wearing it all the time since I got it, even at home. I love this ring!


----------



## avedashiva

La Vanguardia said:


> Just for fun ... DD with my 2 Butterflies BTF ring!


 
This made me smile this morning - so adorable!


----------



## Ascella

La Vanguardia said:


> Just for fun ... DD with my 2 Butterflies BTF ring!


Your daughter is so cute, the butterflies ring suits her perfectly!


----------



## Greenstar

Your little girl is a stunner- (sweet peach)


----------



## lychee124

La Vanguardia, I was having a bad day until I saw your picture.  It really made me laugh. Your daughter is so precious and the ring looks so darn cute on her!


----------



## surfergirljen

LOL La Van you're too much!!! She's sooo cute...!!


----------



## vancleef fan

*La Van*,  Sophie is such a doll  !!!  What a cute picture


----------



## Sammyjoe

Such a cute baby, you are starting Sophie on a pricey road La Van!Lol!!


----------



## mishaagui

What a cute photo! Sophie is beautiful! What a wonderful piece of VCA to start with


----------



## LarissaHK

La Vanguardia said:


> Just for fun ... DD with my 2 Butterflies BTF ring!


 So adorable *La Van* Butterflies look lovely on her tiny fingers


----------



## LarissaHK

kim_mac said:


> i've been admiring vca for the past year, and now i have my first 2 pieces - yg mop vintage alhambra 5 motif bracelet and yg sweet alhambra butterfly bracelet! i love the little butterfly but thought it might look too 'empty' to have just the single motif floating on my wrist so i had to get the 5 motif as well! it makes me so happy to look down and admire them all day long! now i'm thinking of getting the 10 motif necklace to match and eventually the diamond butterfly pendant and one of their gorgeous diamond rings - envol butterfly, two butterfly btf ring, or 2 flower frivole ring - so so addicted! it's all i can think about these days!!! thanks for letting me share!


 
*Kim_mac* beautiful bracelets


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks everyone! 

DD does have her own VCA Sweet Alhambra ID bracelet which I bought a few months ago to celebrate her birth. I waited to have it engraved until she was born so we can put her name and date of birth. But I completely forgot to bring it to VCA when I bought my 2 Butterflies ring. I hope I don't forget it again next time I go to VCA lol!


----------



## Greenstar

Can we have a close up shot of the butterfly ring-thanks


----------



## kim_mac

yes, please more modeling shots of the 2 butterflies ring, la van!  it's definitely one of my favorite vca pieces!  

i re-read most of this thread and it was interesting to see how you came to finally decide on the butterfly ring.  congratulations.  i think you made the right choice!  

1, it's btf - only vca does it!
2, fun and whimsical 
3, not many jewelry houses do butterflies (and even if they do - not even close to as gorgeous as vca design)
4, it's day to night
5, it's blingy and the yellow contrast is so eye-catching

love, love, love it!!!  

btw, have you ever tried on the matching earrings?  i am curious to know if the one yellow and one white is nice or weird.


----------



## La Vanguardia

As requested, here's another pic of my 2 Butterflies ring.

*kim_mac - *It's a fab ring and I highly recommend it. At first, I was put off by the price since the wings of one butterfly are only yellow sapphire. But now I'm really happy I bought it ... makes me smile each time I look at my fingers. It's also very sparkly! Oh, and I always get compliments and many think I'm wearing 2 rings. I did try on the earrings and if you're weirded out that one is yellow sapphire, you can get both in white gold with diamonds (which I prefer). It's just a bit more expensive.


----------



## kim_mac

ooooh, thank you so much for the lovely picture of your gorgeous 2 butterfly ring, la van!  i love how van cleef pieces are inspired by nature and yours looks like 2 butterflies just landed on that branch!  

also, thanks for the info on the earrings.  i can't wait to try them on and see how they look!


----------



## b64199

VC&A is undoubtedly one of my favorite jewelry designers. Every piece is just gorgeous. I enjoyed all the pictures in this thread! You are all very lucky ladies to own such pretty pieces.


----------



## Cinderlala

Hi Girls!  I'm a long time lurker here & I have to say that you are a dangerous bunch----everything is soooo lovely & addictive!  

Thanks to you, I recently played with a number of gorgeous items at the South Coast Plaza store.  [Though, none came home with me.]

LaVan---Your newest ring is gorgeous & so is Sophie!!! 

Bethc----I adore your Lapis & Malachite!  So stunning!

KimMac---Your Sweet bracelet is so sweet with the vintage!


----------



## phanious

CALily said:


> As promised, here are my TQ WG butterfly pics.



I would like to buy that one for my girlfriend.

How much does i costs?


----------



## lumkeikei

May I ask how much is your butterfly bracelet?

Thank you!


kim_mac said:


> i've been admiring vca for the past year, and now i have my first 2 pieces - yg mop vintage alhambra 5 motif bracelet and yg sweet alhambra butterfly bracelet!  i love the little butterfly but thought it might look too 'empty' to have just the single motif floating on my wrist so i had to get the 5 motif as well!  it makes me so happy to look down and admire them all day long!  now i'm thinking of getting the 10 motif necklace to match and eventually the diamond butterfly pendant and one of their gorgeous diamond rings - envol butterfly, two butterfly btf ring, or 2 flower frivole ring - so so addicted!  it's all i can think about these days!!!  thanks for letting me share!


----------



## zenith

*LaVan*, you take the best pictures with your jewelry (and bags)!


----------



## kim_mac

lumkeikei said:


> may i ask how much is your butterfly bracelet?
> 
> Thank you!



950 usd


----------



## sbelle

Wow--

*Kim_mac *--I love these together!


----------



## kim_mac

^^ thank you, ssc0619!  i love it too.  i tried on this combo on my right wrist and had the turquoise 5 motif and mop 5 motif in wg on my left wrist -- and i decided to get this combo.  the turquoise/mop was very cute and young and fresh but this combo seemed cute and elegant at the same time.  i thought this might look better as i got older.  anyway, i told my SA that the butterfly and clover/flowers reminded me of nature and was almost "poetic" together lol.


----------



## kim_mac

ahhhhhh!!!!!  finally went to the boutique today and tried on the btf 2 butterfly ring (like la van's) and it was sooooo freaking gorgeous!  my dream is to have the whole collection - ring, diamond butterfly pendant, and matching earrings (2 diamond not 1 sapphire/1 diamond).  i don't know if i'll ever get all three but i'm just happy to know that they exist and i can visit them!  i was in vca heaven today!!!


----------



## CALily

phanious said:


> I would like to buy that one for my girlfriend.
> 
> How much does i costs?


 
Hi,

Sorry for the late response. It is about $3400.00 plus tax.


----------



## CALily

Hi ladies,
Has been a while since I have visited this forum.
Wow! so many gorgeous new items...
Many congratulations to you all!  

*La Van*: Your BTF butterfly ring is stunning!  Congratulations!


----------



## lemontart

Hi everyone! I haven't been to the forum for awhile as I was working like hell for the tax busy season. It's finally over 

*lychee124* - nice necklace, it's special!

*LarissaHK* - congrats on the Perlee ring!

*Geminisparklers* - the 10 WG MOP necklace looks great on you 

*LaVan* - love your BTF butterflies ring, it's gorgeous! Love all of your purchases!

*kim_mac* - nice bracelets combination!  I also have the sweet YG MOP butterfly bracelet and it was my first VCA piece


----------



## j0s1e267

*surfergirljen*, that's great news!  do post pics of your new e-ring!  The specs sounds good, I bet the ring is very pretty!!  Which Tiffany setting are you doing for?  I saw the breast cancer pink gold large MOP pendant yesterday and I was very surprised to see it!  I thought it would have been long sold out.  It is pretty but not for me.  

*LaVan*, your DD is just precious!

*kim_mac*, love your two bracelets together!!!


----------



## geminisparklers

Tks Lemontart!  So you can now start your shopping spree!

LaVan : Sophie wears the ring so perfectly...she can be a model for VCA!

kim_mac : Congrats on your bracelets...they are so sweet together!


----------



## surfergirljen

j0s1e267 said:


> *surfergirljen*, that's great news!  do post pics of your new e-ring!  The specs sounds good, I bet the ring is very pretty!!  Which Tiffany setting are you doing for?  I saw the breast cancer pink gold large MOP pendant yesterday and I was very surprised to see it!  I thought it would have been long sold out.  It is pretty but not for me.
> 
> *LaVan*, your DD is just precious!
> 
> *kim_mac*, love your two bracelets together!!!



They are up!!  Just started a new thread!

That's strange - I thought it'd sell out too! To be honest I thought it would be pretty hot on this forum too with all the rose gold lovers in this thread especially... pretty rare to find VCA in rose gold. Maybe it's just too big??? 

Oh and for those of you with iphones... there is a GORGEOUS app on the VCA website for your phone with the journee a paris line on it! you must get it ... I was sitting in my car playing it and dreaming of Paris!!!


----------



## j0s1e267

*surfergirljen*, off to check it out in a min!  The rose gold looks nice, the pendant looks nice but it just didn't scream "bring me home" nor did it make my heart beat faster.  But then again, I didn't try it on so ....


----------



## j0s1e267

I had some NM gift cards to use before they expire and decided to check out some small Perlee bands.  Unfortunately, they did not have any, only the medium Perlee bands in size 52 which felt abit tight.  We decided to try on another Perlee ring for size i.e. in size 53 and just like that, DH and I fell in love with the ring!    We were both really surprised at how good the ring looks on since the Perlee collection never really called out to us in print or even in-store.  Needless to say, it was way beyond what my NM gift cards will cover!  

My large Perlee ring in WG with diamonds 
My hands don't look too fab right now so I shall let my little Sheepy model the ring!


----------



## calisnoopy

^^love love your perlee ring, i always thought the design on those were so pretty and feminine!!


----------



## LarissaHK

j0s1e267 said:


> I had some NM gift cards to use before they expire and decided to check out some small Perlee bands. Unfortunately, they did not have any, only the medium Perlee bands in size 52 which felt abit tight. We decided to try on another Perlee ring for size i.e. in size 53 and just like that, DH and I fell in love with the ring!  We were both really surprised at how good the ring looks on since the Perlee collection never really called out to us in print or even in-store. Needless to say, it was way beyond what my NM gift cards will cover!
> 
> My large Perlee ring in WG with diamonds
> My hands don't look too fab right now so I shall let my little Sheepy model the ring!


 
Gorgeous ring, congratulations *j0s1e267*


----------



## LarissaHK

lemontart said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't been to the forum for awhile as I was working like hell for the tax busy season. It's finally over
> 
> *lychee124* - nice necklace, it's special!
> 
> *LarissaHK* - congrats on the Perlee ring!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> *lemontart*: thank you


----------



## Ascella

j0s1e267: Congratulations to your ring and your model is so cute!


----------



## Bethc

j0s1e267- Congratulations!!  I never really looked at this collection, must check it out!


----------



## mishaagui

j0s1e267 said:


> I had some NM gift cards to use before they expire and decided to check out some small Perlee bands.  Unfortunately, they did not have any, only the medium Perlee bands in size 52 which felt abit tight.  We decided to try on another Perlee ring for size i.e. in size 53 and just like that, DH and I fell in love with the ring!    We were both really surprised at how good the ring looks on since the Perlee collection never really called out to us in print or even in-store.  Needless to say, it was way beyond what my NM gift cards will cover!
> 
> My large Perlee ring in WG with diamonds
> My hands don't look too fab right now so I shall let my little Sheepy model the ring!




Congratulations! It's a beautiful ring. Must check out the collection when i visit the VCA store in NYC


----------



## La Vanguardia

*josie - *Congratulations on the Perlee ring. It is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

j0s1e267 said:


> I had some NM gift cards to use before they expire and decided to check out some small Perlee bands.  Unfortunately, they did not have any, only the medium Perlee bands in size 52 which felt abit tight.  We decided to try on another Perlee ring for size i.e. in size 53 and just like that, DH and I fell in love with the ring!    We were both really surprised at how good the ring looks on since the Perlee collection never really called out to us in print or even in-store.  Needless to say, it was way beyond what my NM gift cards will cover!
> 
> My large Perlee ring in WG with diamonds
> My hands don't look too fab right now so I shall let my little Sheepy model the ring!



Oh wow, it's so beautiful!! I haven't seen one in person yet but it looks gorgeous on your little friend... show us on your hand!!


----------



## surfergirljen

j0s1e267 said:


> *surfergirljen*, off to check it out in a min!  The rose gold looks nice, the pendant looks nice but it just didn't scream "bring me home" nor did it make my heart beat faster.  But then again, I didn't try it on so ....



Hee hee... looks like you managed to find something ELSE that made your heart beat faster though!! 

I would love to own it... it's the price that scares me off of it. Funny, as some of you might remember I bought the WG magic MOP pendant some time ago but then returned it... I have the WG/MOP 20 motif which I LOVE - but somehow in the large magic pendant it just didn't seem worth the money (you could almost buy a turquoise bracelet for that $$... and I'm sure a MOP one, which seemed much more fun to me at the time!) ... I love the rose gold combo and it's still tempting me, but am so happy with my rings am trying not to spend right now! MAJOR BAN.


----------



## La Vanguardia

I found this video in Vogue TV featuring how the collection Une Journee a Paris fashion show was made. 

http://www.vogue.tv/#Watch/Video_Player/2/113


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *calisnoopy*!  You are right!  It is a pretty girly ring 

*LarissaHK*, thank you!  I wanted the medium RG Perlee band you bought but they did not have it in my size, else I wouldn't have come home with this one! :sunnies

Thanks *Ascella*!  I love my little model too! 

*BethC*, thanks!  You should totally check it out!  I never paid any attention to this collection before either and look what happened!  

Thanks *misshagui*!  When is your trip to NYC?  As *calisnoopy* says, this is a feminine collection, totally right up your alley!

Thanks *surfergirljen*!  You are right!  I definitely did find something else that made my heart beat faster!  In hindsight, I am glad I did not get the Lotus Ring.  This Perlee Ring is more suitable for my current lifestyle.  This does not mean I don't want the Lotus Ring anymore, just not right now   You know what?  It did not occur to me to think about the price of the BCA pendant in that way!  For the same amount of money, you could end up with a 10-motif Turquoise necklace!  You could also stack two Turquoise bracelets.  But then again, the pendant can be for everyday wear, more subtle compared toa 10-motif Turquoise necklace.  The possibilities are endless babe!  At the end of the day, it will depend on which item will make your heart smile when you look at it 

Thanks *LaVan*!  I LOVE MY RING!!!!!  I just read back an old entry where you mentioned that this ring, since it is so shiny, might develop a nice patina over time.  I am thinking that it will be the pearls on the edge and the clovers that come in contact with things most of the time.  The band itself seems shielded so may still remain shiny?  I have not been able to resist wearing my ring everyday since I got it!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Stunning ring j0s1e267 and many congrats!! I love the easy nature of it, but it still looks like pure lux!!


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks* Sammyjoe*!  You have described my ring perfectly!


----------



## Cinderlala

Congrats!!  It's a beautiful ring, j0s1e267!  The Perlee is very pretty----and even prettier IRL!!


----------



## Greenstar

Jos1e267 I would love to see your new ring on your hand to get the overall effect of the size and style of the ring-
pretty please xx


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *Cinderlala*!

*Greenstar*, here you go!  Pardon my ugly hands and not so pretty background


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ Your ring is fab - I love the width of it - great choice, your e ring is stunning also!!


----------



## Cinderlala

I have a question & I'm hoping someone here can help. 

Does VCA do repairs?  For example, if one were to have the Sweet Bracelet, but the chain broke, can that be taken back to VCA & have it repaired?

If so, any idea on the cost/turn around time?


----------



## vancleef fan

Beautiful ring, many congratulations


----------



## Sammyjoe

Cinderlala, I am sure that VCA would be able to repair it for you, I dont know how much they would charge or how long it takes. Hopefully someone will be able to let you know.


----------



## Cinderlala

Thanks, Sammyjoe!  I figured they would do repairs, just like other jewelers, but did not want to send the poor SA another email, KWIM?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Cinderlala - * I also think VCA would do repairs.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I do think though out of all the jewellery SA's I have worked with VCA are top notch, VCA really dont mind questions, its best to ask away so that you are happy.


----------



## lychee124

Josie, gorgeous ring! Your hands are not ugly at all!


----------



## LarissaHK

j0s1e267 said:


> Thanks *Cinderlala*!
> 
> *Greenstar*, here you go! Pardon my ugly hands and not so pretty background


 Gorgeous ring looks perfect on your long fingers and your hands are very pretty too


----------



## Greenstar

Thanks for the Pix-enjoy your ring because its stunning


----------



## meghankkg

Cinderlala said:


> I have a question & I'm hoping someone here can help.
> 
> Does VCA do repairs? For example, if one were to have the Sweet Bracelet, but the chain broke, can that be taken back to VCA & have it repaired?
> 
> If so, any idea on the cost/turn around time?


 
Yes they do repairs. I think all repairs are sent to NYC. It took a few weeks for my clasp to be repaired. I was not charged because it broke only a month after I bought the necklace, but I did have to pay $30 to ship it to my closest store with insurance.


----------



## Minda

Does anyone here have the pave diamond Frivole 2 motif ring? What is the current price now in US? I am so in love with it! It is a stunner.


----------



## megeve12

Hi, this is my first venture into TPF!  And I must say I love it!   I have quite a number of VCA pieces and I thought I would share one the rings here - Bague Plume


----------



## Ascella

megeve12 said:


> Hi, this is my first venture into TPF!  And I must say I love it!   I have quite a number of VCA pieces and I thought I would share one the rings here - Bague Plume


Your ring is absolutely gorgeous!! Please please post your other VCA pieces as well.


----------



## megeve12

Thank you, ascella!  Hehehe, I will have to do a photoshot first.  Will post sometime later!


----------



## vancleef fan

megeve12 said:


> Hi, this is my first venture into TPF! And I must say I love it! I have quite a number of VCA pieces and I thought I would share one the rings here - Bague Plume


 

Hi megeve and welocme  to the TPF....
Beautitful ring, how about some modeling pics  
Thanx for sharing


----------



## Ascella

megeve12 said:


> Thank you, ascella!  Hehehe, I will have to do a photoshot first.  Will post sometime later!


Am looking forward to the result!


----------



## megeve12

Just for you vancleef fan!  Thanks for looking!


----------



## megeve12

Using my cartier marcello as model, heres my magic alhambra set, 2 necklaces (short & long), BTF ring and earrings (top left).....


----------



## surfergirljen

WOW that is some kind of gorgeousness!!!


----------



## vancleef fan

megeve12 said:


> Just for you vancleef fan! Thanks for looking!


 

Thank you Megeve    Stunning... A quick question, do you also wear the Plume open as a Between the fingers ring ?
Can't wait to see more EYECANDY


----------



## Sammyjoe

OMGosh Megeve, you have a stunning collection!! I love your magic set!! It is also lovely to see that your btf ring is mop and YG very nice indeed!!


----------



## peachbaby

j0s1e267 said:


> Thanks *Cinderlala*!
> 
> *Greenstar*, here you go!  Pardon my ugly hands and not so pretty background



gorgeous ring!!!


----------



## Greenstar

Megeve can we have a modleing Pix of your ring and alhambra necklace


----------



## peachbaby

megeve12 said:


> Using my cartier marcello as model, heres my magic alhambra set, 2 necklaces (short & long), BTF ring and earrings (top left).....



beautiful, love the alhambra collection!!


----------



## megeve12

Thank you, Ascella, vancleef fan, surfergirljen, Sammyjoe and peachbaby, for all your wonderful kind comments!


----------



## megeve12

vancleef fan said:


> Thank you Megeve  Stunning... A quick question, do you also wear the Plume open as a Between the fingers ring ?
> Can't wait to see more EYECANDY


 
Yes, I do sometimes!  Right now its a bit too large for me, you know winter time = shrinkage time!  And I am afraid to lose it!  Its my RHR btw but have to wear it on the left for pic!


----------



## megeve12

Greenstar said:


> Megeve can we have a modleing Pix of your ring and alhambra necklace


 
Heres a handshot for you...


----------



## megeve12

I hope you don't mind this pic, the best I can do for you (I am not comfortable with a full view of myself)


----------



## vancleef fan

megeve12 said:


> Yes, I do sometimes! Right now its a bit too large for me, you know winter time = shrinkage time! And I am afraid to lose it! Its my RHR btw but have to wear it on the left for pic!


 
Thanx for the pic  What a pretty ring, You have lovely taste 
BTW, I also have the SHRINKAGE problem in winter


----------



## vancleef fan

megeve12 said:


> I hope you don't mind this pic, the best I can do for you (I am not comfortable with a full view of myself)


 
Of course we don't mind any pics with beauties like these....
What a lovely layered look, thanx Megeve


----------



## mcs1111

Can someone tell me how long a 10 motif alhambra necklace is from end to end?  Does anyone have experience removing links or (gasp) a full motif if it is too long or hits the collarbone at the wrong length?


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *Sammyjoe, vancleef fan, Greenstar and peachbaby*!

*Lychee124*, thank you!  You are too kind 

*megeve12*, WOW, GORGEOUS plume ring!  Love your Alhambra pcs too!  Hope to see more pics of your VCA pcs!


----------



## Ascella

megeve12, your rings look really gorgeous on your hand! Thank you so much for sharing the photos.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*megeve12 -* Welcome and you have a stunning collection. The Plume ring looks fabulous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mishaagui

megeve12 said:


> Just for you vancleef fan!  Thanks for looking!



OMG! I love your ring!


----------



## Greenstar

Thanks for the pics love your collection


----------



## Minda

Could someone explain how the plume ring can be worn as an in between finger ring? Is the ring itself detachable?


----------



## vancleef fan

Minda said:


> Could someone explain how the plume ring can be worn as an in between finger ring? Is the ring itself detachable?


 
Hi Minda ,
I hope I can explain it to you....The leaf is mobile so you can turn it inwards to creat a closed circle or turn it in the opposite direction to make it between the fingers ring


----------



## Minda

^^^ Thanks vancleef fan! How clever is that! An in between finger ring is next on my list!


----------



## LeeMiller

Wow!!  I love everything posted!!  Especially that fabulous between fingers ring! 

So I'm debating what to get with the rest of my birthday money from my DH (he just cuts a check, I think he's give up on shopping lol).  I'm thinking about a pair of alhambra earrings, and I'll go try on some on either this week or next at VCA in Chevy Chase, Md, but I was wondering if the ladies had some thoughts on whether I should get MOP with white or yellow gold?  

I also love the traditional yellow gold, but I think the MOP "pops" more.  Another idea is onyx with yellow or white gold.  The thing is I'm not a colorful person and I wear mostly platinum/white gold jewelry now, but I also do have a very nice collection of yellow gold jewelry.  I think any of these earrings would be great for work and I could get alot of use out of them.  I'm leaning a little bit towards yellow gold MOP because of the contrast.  Maybe the regular size, rather than the smaller size.  And I believe the earrings are somewhere under $3,000, which is about my budget.  (I already spent the rest, haha!)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Cinderlala

LeeMiller said:


> Wow!! I love everything posted!! Especially that fabulous between fingers ring!
> 
> So I'm debating what to get with the rest of my birthday money from my DH (he just cuts a check, I think he's give up on shopping lol). I'm thinking about a pair of alhambra earrings, and I'll go try on some on either this week or next at VCA in Chevy Chase, Md, but I was wondering if the ladies had some thoughts on whether I should get MOP with white or yellow gold?
> 
> I also love the traditional yellow gold, but I think the MOP "pops" more. Another idea is onyx with yellow or white gold. The thing is I'm not a colorful person and I wear mostly platinum/white gold jewelry now, but I also do have a very nice collection of yellow gold jewelry. I think any of these earrings would be great for work and I could get alot of use out of them. I'm leaning a little bit towards yellow gold MOP because of the contrast. Maybe the regular size, rather than the smaller size. And I believe the earrings are somewhere under $3,000, which is about my budget. (I already spent the rest, haha!)
> 
> Any thoughts?


 
I would go with the regular size yellow gold MOP.  ITA that it just pops more!

[You must be in my neck of the woods---I was just at that store a couple weeks ago! ]

ETA: Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## LeeMiller

^^
Thanks for the input!      

I'm in DC so Chevy Chase is really close.  

And thanks for the birthday wishes!


----------



## LarissaHK

*megeve12*: gorgeous collection of VCA, love eah piece that you show here, you have very good taste


----------



## calisnoopy

hmm...ive seen stock pics of the Lotus earrings--does anyone have a pic of them on their ear (tried on in store or owns them??)

am debating on the lotus vs cosmos small earrings which i know are quite different...in price too...the cosmos were SOOOO SPARKLY almost blinded me literally but it may be too much/too big for everyday wear but i was also worried the lotus would be too similar to my frivole WG pave diamond earring stoo LOL


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I tried on the small Lotus earrings (sorry, no pic) and they are also very sparkly. IMO they are quite different from the pave Frivole earrings, especially since the Lotus is more flat so it looks like it covers a bigger circumference on the ear.

Here's Eva Mendes wearing the small Lotus earrings.


----------



## surfergirljen

Good Lord she is gorgeous ... and the earrings and necklace are TO DIE FOR!!! OMG to look like her... 

... inspires me to go out and get a spray tan (a good start!). 

I tried these earrings on too (no pics) and LOVED them. They are breathtaking!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Okay seriously that ONE picture makes me want to save up for more turquoise - it looks SO GOOD against her skin!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ By the way, *surfergirljen* have you worn your Socrate necklace yet?


----------



## surfergirljen

:shame::shame::shame: No!  

Okay I don't know why except that I almost feel like it's too expensive and fancy to wear daily... and I almost never go out out... I was even thinking maybe I should sell it (shame!) and buy something simpler and cheaper that I'd wear more... but every time I look at it I can't do it! 

I also think I'd want to add 2 inches to it and the store said they would no problem, so am kind of thinking if I should lengthen it or keep it... so bad I know!!!


----------



## Ascella

For those living in Japan there is a VCA exhibition in Tokyo right now called The Spirit of Beauty. A few jewelleries were also made specially for this occasion:


----------



## La Vanguardia

*surfergirljen - *If I had the Socrate necklace, I'd wear it almost everyday!

*Ascella - *Thanks for posting the pics. I also got the VCA newsletter with these limited edition pieces in Japan. I asked my SA for the specs of the butterfly necklace and if they're also available here. I'm waiting for the reply.


----------



## iSpot

Those Lotus earrings are beautiful  Does anyone  knows the price?


----------



## surfergirljen

oooh that butterfly is sooo pretty!!!!!

I think the earrings are about $12,000?


----------



## pianoblue

dear ladies,
i need help. I tried on socrate earing, and fall in LOVE. dose any one have a modeling pic with socrate earing? 
i never dream of VCA or even owning one. but NM is offiering no interest, 1/12 payment plan. suddenly, it is not a dream anymore...
shall i get it?  HELP!


----------



## vancleef fan

La Vanguardia said:


> *surfergirljen - *If I had the Socrate necklace, I'd wear it almost everyday!
> 
> *Ascella - *Thanks for posting the pics. I also got the VCA newsletter with these limited edition pieces in Japan. I asked my SA for the specs of the butterfly necklace and if they're also available here. I'm waiting for the reply.


 

*LaVan*
*The limited edition butterfly pendant** reminds me of your gorgeous BTF butterfly ring *


----------



## La Vanguardia

vancleef fan said:


> *LaVan*
> *The limited edition butterfly pendant** reminds me of your gorgeous BTF butterfly ring *



I know, that's why it caught my eye too. I have a hunch that the butterfly is the same size as one of the butterflies in the BTF ring.


----------



## calisnoopy

so those 3 pieces can be bought at vca stores in the us too??  even tho its a japan collection piece?

im loving pendant necklaces lately cos of how easy it is to wear them...

are there any other limited edition/holiday pieces due out? 

thankssss...

i think i may go for the lotus earrings first...its gorgy on eva


----------



## wintotty

Can anyone tell me how much is the 2 Butterflies BTF ring in US? How about the Lotus BTF ring?  

Thanks!


----------



## orchids

The 2 Butterflies is $19,200 pre-tax. The Lotus is a few thousand after--low to mid 20s. I'm sure someone can jump in with the exact price.


----------



## Ascella

If I understand correctly, the first one can only be bought at the exhibition, so the answer for this one is definitely no. (They did have a bracelet with violet chord as well if anyone is interested.) While the other two, I thought originally Tokyo boutique exclusively, but after what La Van said I'm not sure, so let's wait for the answer La Van gets.



calisnoopy said:


> so those 3 pieces can be bought at vca stores in the us too??  even tho its a japan collection piece?
> 
> im loving pendant necklaces lately cos of how easy it is to wear them...
> 
> are there any other limited edition/holiday pieces due out?
> 
> thankssss...
> 
> i think i may go for the lotus earrings first...its gorgy on eva


----------



## wintotty

orchids said:


> The 2 Butterflies is $19,200 pre-tax. The Lotus is a few thousand after--low to mid 20s. I'm sure someone can jump in with the exact price.




Thank you!!!!!


----------



## na294

Can someone tell me the price of the necklace with one clover in mother of pearl??


----------



## surfergirljen

$1500 usd.


----------



## SCL

Lil confession...perhaps leading to a VCA "issue"...

Purchased the MOP Alhambra pendant for b-day present...

Thinking about next...10 motif or 20 (if I have it right...short or long)...slippery slope...


----------



## na294

thanks surfergirl!


----------



## j0s1e267

*Ascella*, Thanks for sharing pics!  The Butterfly necklace is really pretty!

*wintotty*, the Lotus BTF ring is USD24300.


----------



## orchids

SCL said:


> Lil confession...perhaps leading to a VCA "issue"...
> 
> Purchased the MOP Alhambra pendant for b-day present...
> 
> Thinking about next...10 motif or 20 (if I have it right...short or long)...slippery slope...



LOL, SCL...it is a slippery slope indeed, and you've got the number right for the motifs-10 for short, 20 for long. Whatcha' thinking? Congrats on the pendant--is it the small one or the large one?


----------



## surfergirljen

Oh lord is it EVER a slippery slope!!! LOL...


----------



## SCL

orchids said:


> LOL, SCL...it is a slippery slope indeed, and you've got the number right for the motifs-10 for short, 20 for long. Whatcha' thinking? Congrats on the pendant--is it the small one or the large one?


 
Well...I so enjoy the small pendant that I picked up the 5 motif bracelet...  :shame:  And I can imagine the large pendant in my life as well as a few other things...


----------



## La Vanguardia

*ascella / calisnoopy -* I haven't heard back yet from my SA about the availability of the butterfly diamond pendant outside of Japan.

*SCL -* Congratulations on your necklace and bracelet!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats on the bracelet SCL!


----------



## SCL

Thank you!!!  Sammyjoe...still thinking about "purchasing opportunities" in London...  Bad, very bad...  Knot, cabat, pendant??? 

LaVan...thank you!  Trying to keep it slow and easy to enjoy a few nice pieces...will see how it goes...  ; )


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lol!! SCL, I must say, London is one of the cheapest places to shop in the world right now esp taking VAT into account!


----------



## snowfalling118

Does anyone here know if there is any SAKS that carries VCF stuff? I want to use a Saks gift card to get a MOP Alhambra pendant!! TIA


----------



## calisnoopy

^^saks def does not have VCA--have checked many times with my SA...only NM/BG


----------



## orchids

SCL said:


> Well...I so enjoy the small pendant that I picked up the 5 motif bracelet...  :shame:  And I can imagine the large pendant in my life as well as a few other things...



Congrats on the new bracelet!


----------



## Greenstar

:weird::useless:


----------



## AnutaNY

Hello everyone, I have been lurking around for a while and finally decided to share my VCA treasures. Sorry about the quality of the pics--took them with my phone.


----------



## surfergirljen

ooh i loooove your hawaii ring!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ascella

AnutaNY said:


> Hello everyone, I have been lurking around for a while and finally decided to share my VCA treasures. Sorry about the quality of the pics--took them with my phone.


Your Hawaii ring is absolutely gorgeous!!! This is the first time I see someone wearing it.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Stunning ring AnutaNY! Really love your necklace too! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Greenstar said:


> :weird::useless:


 
Looking forward to seeing your pics one day


----------



## greenstars

Here is my socrate single flower ring 
i really love it but x i want the magic alhambra necklace... hard choice!


----------



## vancleef fan

AnutaNY said:


> Hello everyone, I have been lurking around for a while and finally decided to share my VCA treasures. Sorry about the quality of the pics--took them with my phone.


 
Beautiful treasures Anutany !! and welcome to the forum  

It's also my first time to see someone wearing the Hawaii ring, thanx for sharing


----------



## Sammyjoe

Beautiful ring Greenstars!! I would be so tempted to keep the ring and save for the magic, both are wonderful pieces!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Glad to see this thread moving again. I actually dreamt last night that I was trying on the 3-flower Socrate and Lotus earclips. I guess because lately I've been obsessing about them lol!

*anutany - *Welcome to the forum. Your Hawaii ring is gorgeous! I've never seen one in real life so it's a nice eye candy to see you wearing it.

*greenstars - *Lovely Socrate ring.


----------



## greenstars

Sammyjoe said:


> Beautiful ring Greenstars!! I would be so tempted to keep the ring and save for the magic, both are wonderful pieces!




thank you Sammyjoe  i am so tempted to keep it but i'm only 22years old, i don't have enough money to have them both :/


----------



## jayjay77

AnutaNY said:


> Hello everyone, I have been lurking around for a while and finally decided to share my VCA treasures. Sorry about the quality of the pics--took them with my phone.


 
*Beautiful!!!!  welcome to tpf!!!*


----------



## jayjay77

greenstars said:


> Here is my socrate single flower ring
> i really love it but i will maybe sell it because i want the magic alhambra necklace... hard choice!


 
Greenstars -- lovely!!!  hope you can keep the ring and save for the Vintage necklace!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I understand Greenstars, well the best advice is to get what you really love and will enjoy and use the most.


----------



## Greenstar

Sammyjoe said:


> Looking forward to seeing your pics one day


 

Hay Samyjoe-I dont have any VCA jewellery even though I would love too.Thats why I love this thread I can endulge in Arpels with out the price tag


----------



## Greenstar

jayjay77 said:


> *Beautiful!!!! welcome to tpf!!!*


 
Love the necklace stunning


----------



## Sammyjoe

Greenstar said:


> Hay Samyjoe-I dont have any VCA jewellery even though I would love too.Thats why I love this thread I can endulge in Arpels with out the price tag


 
I understand you totally, I love this thread because we see such wonderful eye candy. we get to read about the members purchases and their choices!! It is a fantastic thread and I really hope we get to see more VCA


----------



## Ascella

Speaking about indulging in VCA without the price tag, I couldn't resist taking photos of the window displays at Place Vendôme yesterday.


----------



## Ascella

Some more of the other brands.

*Cartier*






*Chanel*











*Chaumet*


----------



## Ascella

The last ones.

*Chopard*











*Garland*


----------



## Sammyjoe

Ascella - bless you!!!:urock:
I saw the pics and my heart jumped to my throat!!! I love the pics!!! Esp the first one!! Just love the VCA magic set, just love it!! I would love the BTF ring!


----------



## Ascella

Sammyjoe said:


> Ascella - bless you!!!:urock:
> I saw the pics and my heart jumped to my throat!!! I love the pics!!! Esp the first one!! Just love the VCA magic set, just love it!! I would love the BTF ring!


People must have thought I was crazy, gluing to the display windows with my cellphone .


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks a bunch for these gorgeous pics Ascella!

I'm wondering when VCA will come out with the new catalog as I can't wait to see it.


----------



## sfgirl

Wonderful pics!  Can't believe you got such great shots using a cell phone


----------



## SCL

Gorgeous pics!

Does anyone know the price of the vintage Alhambra pendant w/ the pave diamonds?

Just curious...


----------



## AnutaNY

Thanks everyone! To find such a supportive and kind audience makes me want to go out and buy some more VCA...

Ascella, those pics are awesome. I  have a weak spot for Chaumet Attrape-moi collection. I even bought this ring while on a trip to Europe. Now I need a pendant and a spider charm, but I guess its for another addiction thread.

chaumet.com/medias/img/080657.jpg


----------



## AnutaNY

Very pretty ring, Greenstars! Think twice before selling it; since you will not get the retail price for it and will still have to pay extra for the Magic Alhambra.


----------



## greenstars

:coolpics:


thank you for the advice AnutaNY 
_*xxx
this type of post is not allowed on tPF - please review our rules.*_


----------



## Ascella

*La Van*: I am really curious about next year's catalogue as well, hope it will come soon!

*sfgirl*: Thank you, I was not kidding when I said that I was gluing to the windows.

*AnutaNY*: I also like the Attrape-moi line very much, your ring is beautiful but also very edge. I have been drooling over this pendant for a while:


----------



## LeeMiller

Ok, so I made it to VCA over the weekend to try on some earrings and while I liked them I really loved the 20 motif alhambra in yellow gold.  Does anyone know the retail price of that necklace?

I'm feeling a sort of dilemma, years ago I saw the 20 motif on someone and just fell in love.  It just looked lux and exotic and since the design has been around for decades it also feels so classic to me.  My DH gave me a few thousand for my birthday, which I know isn't enough for the 20 motif, but I could just dip into my cash savings for the rest.

What would you ladies do?  Splurge?  I did turn 35 this year, but I do feel guilty because honestly I wouldn't want to tell DH how much the necklace was.  I haven't really been in that situation before.  As for the money, we have plenty saved up and it wouldn't really affect any life goals or anything - but it is more than I've ever spend on myself.  help!

Or should I not be a brat and go buy something from Tiffany's or a pair of VCA earrings?


----------



## vancleef fan

Hi *LeeMiller*

I suggest that you get then 20 motif necklace especailly that  you said it wouldn't really affect your savings....it's alot of money but it's a classic piece that you will enjoy wearing for many years.
Goodl luck in your decision


----------



## Bethc

I've spent a lot of time (and money) buying something else instead of what I really wanted.  Don't settle!  But what you want, even if you need to wait a little for it.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I agree with the ladies, get what your heart really wants, I shudder to think how much it would have cost back then. It is such a classic piece.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*LeeMiller - *Buy what you really want and don't compromise, especially if it doesn't affect your financial situation like what you said. If you don't get the 20-motif necklace now and decide to get it later, it might even be more expensive with future price increases.


----------



## LeeMiller

You're all right.  I think I need to go try it on again, I only had a super quick look.  I also want to see how a 10 motif looks with a bracelet as an extension.  I think I'd get alot of use out of both.  I could even get one now and wait to get the other one.  I'm just not sure if the 20 motif will look too much on me doubled up, I tend to wear simple jewelry - but I do want to try it one again to see.  I'll have to make a trip to VCA sometime in the next few weeks.  Any thoughts on the 20 motif vs. 10 motif + bracelet?


----------



## lee88

i took advantage of the jewelry event at NM over the weekend and bought a 10 motif YG MOP alhambra necklace - my first VCA piece!  Now all i can think about is buying the frivole YG bracelet!  Does anyone have the frivole bracelet?  is it pretty versatile?  Does the satin/leather strap hold up pretty well?

This is such an addiction!


----------



## surfergirljen

LeeMiller said:


> You're all right.  I think I need to go try it on again, I only had a super quick look.  I also want to see how a 10 motif looks with a bracelet as an extension.  I think I'd get alot of use out of both.  I could even get one now and wait to get the other one.  I'm just not sure if the 20 motif will look too much on me doubled up, I tend to wear simple jewelry - but I do want to try it one again to see.  I'll have to make a trip to VCA sometime in the next few weeks.  Any thoughts on the 20 motif vs. 10 motif + bracelet?



HA! Do I ever!
Just jumping in now... fun fun! You sound EXACTLY like me when I first started buying VCA last spring... I fell in love with a turquoise white gold bracelet and the 20 motif white gold MOP necklaces. Instead of going with those, I did the "sensible" thing (what I thought was at the time anyway!) and bought the 10 motif YG/MOP necklace and matching bracelet. I have to say, it IS an amazing combo! It's really gorgeous and a great value to have two things instead of one! BUT... my heart still wanted the original, the look I loved - the 20 motif... and there's no way I could afford all of them. So... I returned and exchanged and ended up with the 20 motif WG/MOP and the WG/TURQ bracelet in the end! LOL. Oh and then the socrates pendant. Oops.  it's Addicitve I'm warning you!  

I'm 36 and also had the "hiding the true cost from the husband" issue (and still do - he would KILL me if he knew!!!) ...so funny!  But I make good money and work hard and just kind of decided to be a brat too and buy it! haha. I feel mildly guilty - but the truth is, I'd still be longing for the 20 motif and the turqouise bracelet if I didn't.. so I went for it! 

Trying to attach here a pic I took of the 10 motif plus bracelet worn together (I actually had them make me a 4 inch "extender) b/c I didn't think i'd like the 10 motif length, I'm always lengthening 16 inch necklaces to 18 inch, I just find it more comfortable ... so this is technically like 15 motifs plus a 4 inch chain in the back)... which I returned to buy the 20 motif pictured here! 

The 10 motif is SO classic... you CANNOT go wrong with that one and the bracelet! BUT,  I just find, after seeing the stars like Reese Witherspoon and Cameron Diaz rocking the 20 motif ones that it's a bit younger? More versatile - it seems like it looks amazing with jeans and a tee or with a dressy dress. I almost never wear more than one piece of jewelry either and haven't doubled mine up yet... I just love it as is! 

The VCA reference thread has a ton of pics of us girls modeling all different lengths! Keep us up to date! But no, don't "settle" for something not as expensive - better to save or splurge on the one that makes your heart beat faster, trust me! I've driven these lovely girls crazy with my exchange-fest in the last 8 months! (to be fair I was pregnant for 3 or 4 of them though!)


----------



## surfergirljen

Sorry here's the one I DID get!


----------



## surfergirljen

lee88 said:


> i took advantage of the jewelry event at NM over the weekend and bought a 10 motif YG MOP alhambra necklace - my first VCA piece!  Now all i can think about is buying the frivole YG bracelet!  Does anyone have the frivole bracelet?  is it pretty versatile?  Does the satin/leather strap hold up pretty well?
> 
> This is such an addiction!



CONGRATS! I can't even picture that one - sounds cute!


----------



## AnutaNY

lee88 said:


> i took advantage of the jewelry event at NM over the weekend and bought a 10 motif YG MOP alhambra necklace - my first VCA piece!  Now all i can think about is buying the frivole YG bracelet!  Does anyone have the frivole bracelet?  is it pretty versatile?  Does the satin/leather strap hold up pretty well?
> 
> This is such an addiction!


I love YG MOP, enjoy!

As far as the frivole bracelet--while the leather is sturdy and is beautifully made and it looks stunning--for me it requires too much work. First of all I would not wear it during the winter because of the coats/sweaters/gloves and I would be afraid of delicate little petals getting caught in the fabric; also I wear my watch most of the times and I think that watch and a leather strap bracelet its too much. Since I like to wear my jewellery every day I would hesitate about splurging on somehting I woulld only rarely wear.


----------



## AnutaNY

Ascella said:


> *La Van*: I am really curious about next year's catalogue as well, hope it will come soon!
> 
> *sfgirl*: Thank you, I was not kidding when I said that I was gluing to the windows.
> 
> *AnutaNY*: I also like the Attrape-moi line very much, your ring is beautiful but also very edge. I have been drooling over this pendant for a while:


Ascella, I am lucky they don't have a Chaumet boutique in USA, otherwise I would go broke!


----------



## zenith

Need some (unbiased) opinion from the ladies here. I'm normally not a ring person and only wear my wedding band. Out of boredom while stuck at the airport yesterday, I tried on a Bulgari ring (attached here) and I think I would like to have a more fancy ring that I can wear on a fairly frequent basis.  After researching the VCA possibilities, I'm deciding between the single flower socrate (found a picture from an older post) and the Bulgari one. I love the delicate workmanship of the socrate but also like the pop of colour from the Bulgari. I'm planning to get the 3-flower socrate necklace at some point (hopefully next year) so I haven't quite decided if I want to have a matchy-matchy ring or something different. Any views?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*zenith - *It depends what "size" you want the ring to be. The single Socrate ring is dainty while the Bulgari ring seems more massive in appearance. 

I tried on the Socrate BTF ring with the 3-flower necklace before at the boutique and they look gorgeous together!


----------



## LarissaHK

I have sth totally unexpected....receive a souvenir from my mother in law, (a watch which before belong to her husband, he used to collect some watches). This one he bought probably in the 80s but looks like he never wear it, it's really in perfect condition. It is a man watch but I think the style can also suits ladies (how do you think?), I love the elegant bracelet and tiny diamonds around the case which are actually very sparkling (but the pictures doesn't show it) and also I like that the watch is very thin... I notice nowadays most of the wrist watches are quite thick. Just want to share my happiness of this new wrist toy and ask your opinion what do you think of vintage watches and is it this one not too old fashion, is it not too big for me?
There is no box and no invoice for this piece but do you think if I will bring it to VCA can they tell the name of this model and also exactly the year of production?
And sorry for my not too good english





...




...




...


----------



## Bethc

LarissaHK - gorgeous watch!


My newest addition...WG/Turq bracelet


----------



## Sammyjoe

Oh My!! Stunning watch Larissa and I would think VCA would be happy to help you, it could be worth speaking to your nearest SA first and then perhaps emailing Paris VCA with pics etc.

Bethc!! Love Love your bracelet! Esp with the love bangle and other bracelet


----------



## tillie46

I love the jewelry......the only reason I haven't gotten into Van Cleef & Arpels, is because they don't carry it at T.J. Maxx or NM Last Call


----------



## AnutaNY

Larissa--the watch is absolutely gorgeous and it looks great on your wrist. 

Beth nice bracelet collection, they go really well together.


----------



## Ascella

*LarissaHK*: Such an elegant watch you have received, I think a lady can totally pull it off.


----------



## Sammyjoe

tillie46 said:


> I love the jewelry......the only reason I haven't gotten into Van Cleef & Arpels, is because they don't carry it at T.J. Maxx or NM Last Call


 
Can you imagine if it was?? I would so be moving to the USA


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> LarissaHK - gorgeous watch!
> 
> 
> My newest addition...WG/Turq bracelet



 love!!!!!


----------



## LarissaHK

*Bethc*: your bracelet is beautiful 
*Ascella, AnutaNY, Sammyjoe*: thank you ladies, good idea maybe I should develope the pics and bring them to my local VCA shop in case they want to send them to Paris


----------



## vancleef fan

*Zenith*  I don't think that the socrate pendant and ring will be matchy-matchy...They are so dainty and pretty.  By the way , your baby is adorable

*Larissa *  The watch is very pretty and looks very nice on your wrist, enjoy wearing it and it will interesting to know from VCA the year of it

*Bethc*  Gorgeous bracelet...Turquose is my favorite and it looks really nice  with your other bracelts, congratulations


----------



## LeeMiller

Zenith, I prefer the socrate ring, it is so pretty and feminine.  

Larissa,that watch is amazing!  I think it looks great on your wrist and I love the shape.  It looks so different!

BethC, congrats!!!  You have quite a set on your arm now!


----------



## zenith

*La Van, vancleef fan, LeeMiller*: Thanks for your comments. I'm going to VCA this afternoon to try the socrate ring. 

*Larissa*: I'm sure VCA in Hong Kon will be able to assist you. I've received excellent service every time. Do let us know!

*BethC*: Love the bracelet!


----------



## LarissaHK

*Zenith:* let us know how do you like socrate ring after you will try ityou are righ the service in VCA  HK is perfect

*Zenith, LeeMiller, vancleef fan*: thank you I will definetely go to VCA shop but I was very impatient already and found some info in internet about this watch. Probably it's classic PA49 http://www.hautehorlogerie.org/en/players/brands/van-cleef-arpels/emblematic-models.html


----------



## zenith

So I went to VCA over lunchtime today. Service, as usual, is impeccable. I tried the single Socrate ring and they also showed me the BTF and the cluster (which is GIGANTIC!). The single Socrate ring is dainty and I can see myself wearing it very often. Then the SA brought out the single frivole ring in paved diamonds and I was floored She also tempted me with the Xmas limited edition WG vintage Alhambra MOP pendant, which is the standard WG MOP pendant with a small diamond in the middle and the back is covered in WG which can be engraved. This will be a perfect match for the earrings I've already got. 

Decisions decisions.....


----------



## texasbrooke

That limited edition pendant sounds amazing!!  Did you get the price, by chance???


----------



## twigski

Did any of you ladies get the NM GC that is for $500 off any VCA purchase? I've been trying to be good but now I'm tempted to make a visit to my SA.  Since it's valid until this Sat, I'll have to think about what I want.


----------



## LeeMiller

Twigski, do you know if you need the NM GC to make the purchase?  The NM by me don't have a  VCA counter.

Zenith, that pendant sounds very pretty, but the rings sound so nice too!


----------



## zenith

texasbrooke said:


> That limited edition pendant sounds amazing!!  Did you get the price, by chance???



It's HK$15,xxx and the standard one is HK$12,5xx. According to the SA, there are 1200 pieces worldwide.


----------



## Bethc

Thanks everyone!  I love the WG/Turq bracelet.

I do have a question - I already have a YG/Turq pendant (a few pages back) - can I wear the two together or would it look funny and should think about changing the bracelet to YG?

Thoughts?


----------



## SCL

Do you have a piece that ties everything together?  Example: a watch w/ both WG/Plat/SS and YG.


----------



## twigski

LeeMiller said:


> Twigski, do you know if you need the NM GC to make the purchase? The NM by me don't have a VCA counter.
> 
> Zenith, that pendant sounds very pretty, but the rings sound so nice too!


 
According the the terms on the back of the card it states that the purchase has to be made in person & the GC has to be surrendered at time of purchase. The thing is the GC is made of cardboard w/no discount # or identifying code. Also the instructions for the SA says to over ride the discount so I don't see why they would not do it. I'm planning on going to NM either tomorrow or Thurs. I will ask my SA & if she's willing to do a phone order then I will give you her name & info if you are interested.


----------



## surfergirljen

Ooh twigski please do!! If I could get a deal like that I'd do a charge-send if possible for a turquoise pendant... would be enough to push me over the edge!!  THANK YOU!  If we can do a charge send please include the phone number of that store's VCA counter? THANKS!!


----------



## surfergirljen

zenith said:


> It's HK$15,xxx and the standard one is HK$12,5xx. According to the SA, there are 1200 pieces worldwide.



Sounds pretty Zenith!!

ps did you see our "friend" D. Marcus is selling alhambra pieces now? I noticed he's put the 20 motif turquoise up a second time now even though it sold the first time... curious. He's blocked out the serial numbers again.... wonder if it's real. Of all the things with the other necklace it was the "certificate" that made me the most nervous... that he'd put a VCA # on a Cartier "certificate" was pretty telling... 

pss: your little boy is SO BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## LarissaHK

zenith said:


> So I went to VCA over lunchtime today. Service, as usual, is impeccable. I tried the single Socrate ring and they also showed me the BTF and the cluster (which is GIGANTIC!). The single Socrate ring is dainty and I can see myself wearing it very often. Then the SA brought out the single frivole ring in paved diamonds and I was floored She also tempted me with the Xmas limited edition WG vintage Alhambra MOP pendant, which is the standard WG MOP pendant with a small diamond in the middle and the back is covered in WG which can be engraved. This will be a perfect match for the earrings I've already got.
> 
> Decisions decisions.....


 
that pedant with small diamond sounds very tempting


----------



## zenith

*Surfergirljen*: Yes, I saw the alhambra at our "friend" D.Marcus ebay store. I'm not going to lose sleep again after all the anxiety I went through the last time. No more buying jewelry on the internet. If a deal is to good to be true, it probably is...

DS is 4 months and weighs a whooping 8.4kg.

*LarissaHK*: You should go to the store and have a look. I'm not sure if all the stores have them but I saw them at the Princes Building store. I thought the premium over the standard size pendant is quite reasonable considering it's limited edition and has a small diamond on it.

*P/S*: I thought I should add that I received a PM from a relatively new member (who had posted on this thread) wanting to sell me one of her VCA piece. It's obviously against the rules of TPF and it has been reported to the mods.


----------



## Cinderlala

twigski said:


> According the the terms on the back of the card it states that the purchase has to be made in person & the GC has to be surrendered at time of purchase. The thing is the GC is made of cardboard w/no discount # or identifying code. Also the instructions for the SA says to over ride the discount so I don't see why they would not do it. I'm planning on going to NM either tomorrow or Thurs. I will ask my SA & if she's willing to do a phone order then I will give you her name & info if you are interested.


 
*Twigski----*I would also love this info, if your SA is willing to do a phone order!!  Our NM also does not have a VCA counter.


----------



## twigski

Ladies, I went to NM today. My SA was super busy helping another client so the manager of precious jewels helped me. He was super nice. I tried on several pieces & yes I did something naughty  I ended up purchasing the yg magic 6 motif necklace w/grey & wht mop & onyx. No pics yet as I am having a 2" extension chain placed on it so I can wear it 16 or 18". 

I asked about the GC & he said that w/this promotion corporate is not allowing phone orders or the discount w/o the GC.  I'm not sure how they selected who to send them to as I've only purchase 2 VCA items from NM so by no means am I a vip client. Sorry ladies I wish I had good news. But on the bright side the $500 off was only the same as not paying taxes on the purchase. When I spoke to a SA at one of the VCA boutiques (not the one in NM) they were willing to ship & do no taxes regardless of the state you live in.


----------



## peachbaby

zenith, that pendant sounds beautiful! I wonder if it is available at my NM.


----------



## yee38

Hi everyone,is anyone here have a extra NM Van Cleef $500 GC not going to use please pm me,I have a NM in my state but I do not have a GC and I really want to get my first Van Cleef,Please help!


----------



## zenith

Here it is, ladies! The 2009 xmas limited edition WG vintage Alhambra pendant.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^Wow, that is stunning Zenith! It is so cute and its a limited piece!! Congrats!


----------



## Ascella

I just found this photo shoot with VCA jewelries done for Harper's Bazaar.


----------



## zenith

Sammyjoe: Thanks!
Ascella: Beautiful pics

Here are more close-ups of the front and the WG back.


----------



## peachbaby

^^ gorgeous!

Ascella: thanks for sharing the pics.

Here my 10 motif WG with MOP


----------



## LeeMiller

Zenith, that is such a beautiful pendant!  Is it mother of a pearl with the diamond?

Twigski, thanks for checking with your SA!  I shouldn't really get a necklace right nows anyways since I just ordered some (non-VCA) diamond earrings.    Congrats on your fabulous purchases, can't wait to see pics!

Peachbaby, love that necklace!!

You're all killing me with these photos.  Maybe if my in-laws come in town next weekend, I'll sneak back to VCA and try on some things.


----------



## Ascella

*zenith* and *peachbaby*: Congratulations to your new necklaces, the Alhambra line is such a classic!


----------



## peachbaby

LeeMiller, Ascella: Thanks!


----------



## zenith

*Leemiller*: yes, it's MOP. 

*peachbaby*, gorgeous 10-motif!

*ascella*, thanks!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Love the detailed shots Zenith, congrats on your beautiful 10 motif Peachbaby!


----------



## sjunky13

I was at Van cleef this past Monday , at BG in nyc. I was looking at necklaces. Some guy came in and bought his wife a brooch set for 3.5 mill. LOL. I was upset I couldnt afford my 15k dream necklace and this guy walks in and does it in about 5 minutes flat. Bam! Lucky wife. No wonder the guy was looky at me like I was a loser for wanting to get a single motif pendant.


----------



## twigski

sjunky13 said:


> I was at Van cleef this past Monday , at BG in nyc. I was looking at necklaces. Some guy came in and bought his wife a brooch set for 3.5 mill. LOL. I was upset I couldnt afford my 15k dream necklace and this guy walks in and does it in about 5 minutes flat. Bam! Lucky wife. No wonder the guy was looky at me like I was a loser for wanting to get a single motif pendant.


 
Nothing wrong w/getting a single motif. Not everyone wants all that bling besides maybe it's a I'm sorry present


----------



## sjunky13

twigski said:


> Nothing wrong w/getting a single motif. Not everyone wants all that bling besides maybe it's a I'm sorry present


 hahah true. The necklace I really want is 15k. not happening anytime soon. Thats for sure. Maybe it was a sorry presnt, the whole thing was done in about  5 minutes. LOL.


----------



## twigski

sjunky13 said:


> hahah true. The necklace I really want is 15k. not happening anytime soon. Thats for sure. Maybe it was a sorry presnt, the whole thing was done in about 5 minutes. LOL.


 
In the last 8 years or so I've worked my way up from the vintage single motif (no longer have it though), then to the 1 motif ring w/diamond, 10 motif necklace, matching ear clips. Now I'm waiting for my 6 motif magic necklace. My next purchase will hopefully be the 12 motif necklace but I can't get myself to spend over 10k yet.


----------



## sjunky13

Thats what I did with my Ippolita. I wanted everything asap. I got a bangle andthen another. I want the single pendent to layer with my other gold necklaces. The dream necklace I saw was the MOP and grey. It was gorgeous. I think it was a 42 inch lenth. But 15k is wayyyyyyyy out of my price range now.


----------



## LarissaHK

*Zenith*: the pendant is gorgeouscongratulations






*peachbaby*: beautiful necklace, congratulatuons
*Ascella*: fantastic photos from H.Bazaar, thanks for sharing


----------



## surfergirljen

Zenith and Twigski congrats on your new treasures!!!!!


----------



## jennedp

Hello ladies,

Allow me to thank you for any help you can provide in advance.

My girlfriend ---->soon to be fiance is in love with the Alhambra collection.  Particularly the vintage bracelet.  White gold and chaldedony?

Currently I'm seeing prices at $2,450.  Does that sound about right?

Are there any places that have better pricing on this item?

I may have to shelve this idea as I am saving for an engagement ring.

Edward


----------



## j0s1e267

*BethC*, how could I have missed this!  We are twins with your latest WG Turquoise bracelet!  I think it is OK to mix metals.  It really depends on your personal preference.  E.g. my e-ring and wedding band are platinium but I often wear a RG watch.

*zenith*, LOVE your WG MOP pendant with diamond!  It's so pretty!  We received a pic of the necklace from our SA, I should re-send it to my DH and hint to him how it matches wonderfully with my WG MOP bracelet! 

*jennedp*, the price sounds about right.  Prices differ depending on whether it is MOP, Turquoise, Onyx etc.,  I will advise that you purchase your VCA piece from a VCA boutique/counter.  No discounts are offered on the Alhambra range.


----------



## La Vanguardia

The new Birds of Paradise collection is now on the VCA website. BEAUTIFUL and GORGEOUS pieces! 

http://www.vancleef-arpels.com/fr/van-cleef.html?zone=eu&#/oiseaux/

*Beth / zenith - *Congratulations on your new purchases!


----------



## AnutaNY

Gilt.com has a BTF Frivole Ring  and Frivole Earrings at about 40% off retail. Not sure about authenticity though...


----------



## calisnoopy

AnutaNY said:


> Gilt.com has a BTF Frivole Ring  and Frivole Earrings at about 40% off retail. Not sure about authenticity though...



OMG OMG...i hope someone from tpf gets it...im sure those two will be gone in 2 seconds!!!

if i didnt have the frivole pave diamond earrings already i would snap them up in a heartbeat...the ring is GORGEOUS too, tried it on before...

but im just not THAT much of a ring person and i already have my heart set on the lotus ring down the road LOL


----------



## Candice0985

Gilt verifies authenticity 
btw the ring is still available!!


----------



## j0s1e267

aaaahhhhhhhh, wish I had seen this yesterday!


----------



## Mininana

I'm a total VCA newbie. I'd love to know the name and price for the aprox 36" necklace with flowers around it.  thanks!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Today, I received the VCA Christmas card in the mail from my SA and I thought that was quite nice. The card features the Birds of Paradise theme.

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE!!!*

Anyway, I dress up Sophie in a little Santa outfit when we distribute Christmas presents and cookies lol.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^such a beautiful baby La Van. Sophie is sooo cute


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Thanks! I was waiting for her to lift her head but she was busy staring at her feet lol!


----------



## Ascella

La Van, your baby is so adorable!


----------



## Cinderlala

Sophie is so FAB, LaVan!!!  Of course she was too busy looking at her feet---look at those awesome fuzzy 'shoes'! 

Happy Holidays to you too!!


----------



## LeeMiller

aw what a cute baby and outfit!! lol, I love it!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lol!! I remember when you placed your VCA ring on Sophie!! so cool!


----------



## SCL

What a cutie, LaVan!


----------



## vancleef fan

*La Van*
 It's so much fun and joy dressing girls up...   what a doll !!!  Btw did she forget her VCA ring at home


----------



## QueenCatherine

I would love to dip my toe into the pool that is all things VCA. Does anyone know of a good online source for these beauties?? I'm, disabled from MS and can't get out to shop very often. But I do a pretty good job online getting myself into trouble :~)

I've looked around and haven't really seen anywhere that sems authentic. So if anyone has any ideas~I would be most grateful!


----------



## vancleef fan

QueenCatherine said:


> I would love to dip my toe into the pool that is all things VCA. Does anyone know of a good online source for these beauties?? I'm, disabled from MS and can't get out to shop very often. But I do a pretty good job online getting myself into trouble :~)
> 
> I've looked around and haven't really seen anywhere that sems authentic. So if anyone has any ideas~I would be most grateful!


 

Hi
There is www.artisticjewelers.com
I haven't purchased from them...So i don't know if they are worthy of confidence... just checked VCA official site, *Artistic jewelers are listed under retailers in the caribbean*
*Hope that helps, good luck and keep us posted *


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks everyone!

Here's a better Santa pic of Sophie I took today. She was in a good mood instead of just staring at her feet and drooling lol! I forgot to put the 2 Butterflies ring ... dang. Well, Sophie does have the Sweet ID bracelet I bought several months ago but I still need to and get the back engraved with her name and birthdate.


----------



## Bethc

^^ Absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## j0s1e267

*LaVan, OMG, Sophie is utterly adorable in her Santa outfit!!!!  SO CUTE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Greenstar

uhhhh she is a pretty girl


----------



## LeeMiller

Aw!!  How aborable!!!  She has such a pretty smile!


----------



## calisnoopy

I got a VCA surprise in the mail today...no pics till AFTER Christmas though hehe


----------



## calisnoopy

La Vanguardia said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Here's a better Santa pic of Sophie I took today. She was in a good mood instead of just staring at her feet and drooling lol! I forgot to put the 2 Butterflies ring ... dang. Well, Sophie does have the Sweet ID bracelet I bought several months ago but I still need to and get the back engraved with her name and birthdate.



wowwww soooo cute hehe, did she go get Santa pics with a big Santa too? heehee


----------



## Accessorize*me

OMG!!! Sophie is tooo cute!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks everyone!

*calisnoopy - *Oooh! I can't wait to see your new VCA jewelry!!! I bet it's going to be STUNNING!!!

Since there aren't really malls here where Santa's sit down, Sophie has no pic with a big Santa. Sometimes though, there are Santa's with actual deers or donkeys outside some shops but it's too cold to take Sophie out of her stroller. Probably next Christmas we'll do the traditional Swiss thing of having the Samiklaus (Swiss way of saying Santa Claus) come to our house and bring Sophie's presents.


----------



## Candice0985

I was just on jewelsnob and thought the VCA lovers would appreciate this! its a collar made by VCA of leather and diamonds.
very different from a brand as classic as VCA!!!


"Modern and edgy is not the first words that come to mind when describing Van Cleef & Arpels-- but the latest from the legendary French jeweler is fit for a rock princess. A leather and diamond collar with 14.22-carat Capriccio pear-shape diamond set in white gold, this is a major statement piece but still carries with it the quiet elegance that Van Cleef has been known for since Estelle Arpels married Alfred Van Cleef over a hundred years ago."
 thoughts?


----------



## calisnoopy

La Vanguardia said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> *calisnoopy - *Oooh! I can't wait to see your new VCA jewelry!!! I bet it's going to be STUNNING!!!
> 
> Since there aren't really malls here where Santa's sit down, Sophie has no pic with a big Santa. Sometimes though, there are Santa's with actual deers or donkeys outside some shops but it's too cold to take Sophie out of her stroller. Probably next Christmas we'll do the traditional Swiss thing of having the Samiklaus (Swiss way of saying Santa Claus) come to our house and bring Sophie's presents.



hehe...i love it..."samiklaus" sounds sooo cool, do you have to pay for them to come---is it like a santa service or a public govt thing?

i would LOVE to have a samiklaus come to my house...wonder if they have a Santa drop by service here in the US...someone should do that!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

^^btw im trying to see if i can still get a pic taken with Santa this year---i got it up until the past 2 yrs but my bf is refusing to go since people always think im his littler sister now or something LOL


----------



## LarissaHK

La Vanguardia said:


>


*Sophie* is so adorable and looks so cute in santa outfit


----------



## La Vanguardia

calisnoopy said:


> hehe...i love it..."samiklaus" sounds sooo cool, do you have to pay for them to come---is it like a santa service or a public govt thing?
> 
> i would LOVE to have a samiklaus come to my house...wonder if they have a Santa drop by service here in the US...someone should do that!!!



I don't really know how it works yet since it'll be our first time lol! I think it's organized by the town and then you reserve a time when the Samichlaus comes to your house. I'm not sure how much is the fee.


----------



## LeeMiller

Love that collar piece!  Very edgy!

Why is this thread making me want to go get a picture w/Santa, lol??


----------



## Mininana

I am officially addicted and want my 1st VCA piece NOW NOW NOW!!!! so before I dive in and spend thousands without knowing anything about them.

Do they have sales, discounts, or anything? Thanks!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

I'm currently lusting over the Socrate 3-flower necklace.  I realized I don't have a white gold/everyday necklace. 

*Surfergirljen -* Have you worn yours yet?


----------



## j0s1e267

*calisnoopy*, is it what I think it is???

*LaVan*, you *NEED* the Socrate necklace!  LOL!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ lol!


----------



## calisnoopy

j0s1e267 said:


> *calisnoopy*, is it what I think it is???
> 
> *LaVan*, you *NEED* the Socrate necklace!  LOL!



hehe 

^^i agree, since you don't have an every day WG with diamonds necklace called Socrate...you should definitely get it


----------



## *ilovebrad*

she's so cute!




La Vanguardia said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Here's a better Santa pic of Sophie I took today. She was in a good mood instead of just staring at her feet and drooling lol! I forgot to put the 2 Butterflies ring ... dang. Well, Sophie does have the Sweet ID bracelet I bought several months ago but I still need to and get the back engraved with her name and birthdate.


----------



## surfergirljen

Aw La Van your little girl is ADORABLE!!!

I JUST took it in to be lengthened!  Which means I will be wearing it. I always intended to make it 18 inches but didn't want to bite the bullet until I was sure I'd keep it... but it's so pretty I have to keep! You must get it!


----------



## gga

I've got a dilemma.  I have a long onyx Vintage Alhambra, and I've been debating getting a 10 motif in either mother of pearl or carnelian.  Today, after trying them on and torturing the poor sales associate for the umpteenth time, it hit me:  Buy both and wear them together.

Does anyone do this?  Does it mess up or scratch the MOP or carnelian?


----------



## whistlez

I just wanted to say I bought the Ruban's ring from VCA. I've wanted it for ages and decided to take the plunge (though now its more expensive than when i first lusted after it). Unfortunately they didnt have my size so I had to go get it ordered. But I'm excited! The only pic I have of it is from the SA and is too large to attach here. Anyone else seen it before?


----------



## whistlez

found a picture online


----------



## La Vanguardia

*whistlez - *Congrats! Beautiful ring ... I tried it on before, but sadly, it wasn't a design for my fingers. I can't wait to see your modelling pics. When will you receive it?


----------



## QueenCatherine

Does anyone know of a place online that sells VCA that is legit?  I love this jewelry but am homebound due to MS and get get out very much at all.  Funny thing~I have a silver necklace~long with the Alhambra design clovers that I bought years ago that is from the 
Argento Vivo line. I think I got it from Lord and Taylor.


----------



## calisnoopy

whistlez said:


> found a picture online



wow soooo pretty---never seen this design before--what is the name of this collection?

is it a fairly new piece/line?

do you mind sharing stats on it like diamond ctw and price range?


----------



## whistlez

Thanks *La Vanguardia*: The SA will let me know whether its 1 wk or 1mth depending on whether a new piece needs to be made. 

*calisnoopy*: I'm not too sure of the collection name. Its an old piece/line. I first saw it more than 1yr ago and never got it out of my head. 
If i remember correctly, its 0.78ct & about £7.3k. 
Comparatively, I tried one of the birds of paradise rings which had more than 1ct dias but cost slightly less (probably due to diamond size). I was deciding between the 2.


----------



## gga

I have a quick question of all you VCA connoisseurs:  Do any of you guys ever wear multiple Alhambra necklaces at the same time?  If you do, do you have problems with the necklaces scratching each other?


----------



## vancleef fan

QueenCatherine said:


> Does anyone know of a place online that sells VCA that is legit? I love this jewelry but am homebound due to MS and get get out very much at all. Funny thing~I have a silver necklace~long with the Alhambra design clovers that I bought years ago that is from the
> Argento Vivo line. I think I got it from Lord and Taylor.


 


Hi
There is www.artisticjewelers.com
I haven't purchased from them...So i don't know if they are worthy of confidence... just checked VCA official site, *Artistic jewelers are listed under retailers in the caribbean*
*Hope that helps, good luck and keep us posted *


----------



## LarissaHK

whistlez said:


> I just wanted to say I bought the Ruban's ring from VCA. I've wanted it for ages and decided to take the plunge (though now its more expensive than when i first lusted after it). Unfortunately they didnt have my size so I had to go get it ordered. But I'm excited! The only pic I have of it is from the SA and is too large to attach here. Anyone else seen it before?


 
*whistlez* your new ring is gorgeouspls post some modeling photos when you will receive it


----------



## zenith

*whistlez*: lovely ring! congratulations:

*La Va*: You DD is TOO CUTE!


----------



## La Vanguardia

I think now I'm juggling between the Socrate or the small Cosmos necklace. I like the flower lock and daintiness of the Socrate, but I also love the presence of the Cosmos necklace!

Mmm ... so difficult.


----------



## kat99

I love the Socrate as you know LaVan but I vote for the Cosmos pendant


----------



## vancleef fan

whistlez said:


> found a picture online


 

Congratulations !!!  Beautiful ring,  don't forget to post modeling pics when you get it


----------



## vancleef fan

La Vanguardia said:


> I think now I'm juggling between the Socrate or the small Cosmos necklace. I like the flower lock and daintiness of the Socrate, but I also love the presence of the Cosmos necklace!
> 
> Mmm ... so difficult.


 

*Lanav*
*Both are beautiful...  The cosoms makes more of a statement, the socrate is dainty...Yes it is a tough one *


----------



## Sammyjoe

gga said:


> I have a quick question of all you VCA connoisseurs: Do any of you guys ever wear multiple Alhambra necklaces at the same time? If you do, do you have problems with the necklaces scratching each other?


 
I dont have Alhambra GGA, hopefully one of the ladies will chip in this.

La Van, I really like the socrates one.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Ok, now I'm rethinking again my necklace choices lol! Hey, it's better to think these things through before I splurge hahaha! I would really like one that I can use everyday, day to night and not remove at all!

I got more information from my SA regarding the limited edition butterfly pendant from Japan. I think she can get it for me if I make a deposit.

TWO BUTTERFLIES pendant 
White gold, diamonds 
Weight of diamonds around 0.92 cts

Here are my choices ... the Two Butterflies and Socrate necklaces are exactly the same price.

*Two Butterflies:*
- It's limited edition, which is always nice
- You don't see a lot of butterfly necklaces from other jewelry houses
- Can be worn day to night 
- Can easily be layered







*Socrate:*
- So dainty
- I love the flower clasp
- Can be worn day to night 
- Can easily be layered






*Cosmos:*
- Makes a statement
- Nice carat weight 
- Might be a bit too much with layering
- Can be used as a pin, but I don't know if the pin at the back gets in the way
- Would be nice to match also with the small Cosmos ring later on


----------



## gga

Sammyjoe said:


> I dont have Alhambra GGA, hopefully one of the ladies will chip in this.
> 
> La Van, I really like the socrates one.



Thanks, Sammyjoe!  I think I'm going to just do it and see what happens.  If they scratch each other, they scratch.  But bless your sweet heart for answering!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ I am sure the ladies will chip in, some of them have 1 necklace, but I think the lovely ladies like Sufergirl, Catabie, Josie, Beth and maybe Calisnoopy have different lengths and give you advice, let us know what you get, the SA's can also tell you, but they maybe purely gunning for the brand, in least the ladies here will give you gentle enabling and the truth


----------



## Ascella

*La Van*: What a tough choice you have in front of you! I like the butterfly and Socrate the best. For the butterfly necklace you should try to imagine whether you still want to have a butterfly necklace 10 years from now, if the answer is yes then I think you should go for it. The Socrate on the other hand is very nice too, although I think you actually seldom would use the benefit of the flower clasp in the back.


----------



## La Vanguardia

gga said:


> I have a quick question of all you VCA connoisseurs:  Do any of you guys ever wear multiple Alhambra necklaces at the same time?  If you do, do you have problems with the necklaces scratching each other?



I only have the 10-motif but I don't mix it with other necklaces for fear of scratching. Also, I think the necklace is fab just on its own.

If ever, I think it'll be nice to connect 2 necklaces of different motif colors to make a 15/20-motif one. I saw a lady before around town who connected 2 20-motif necklaces ... the super long length really complemented her slender/tall frame and looked fabulous!


----------



## calisnoopy

La Vanguardia said:


> Ok, now I'm rethinking again my necklace choices lol! Hey, it's better to think these things through before I splurge hahaha! I would really like one that I can use everyday, day to night and not remove at all!
> 
> I got more information from my SA regarding the limited edition butterfly pendant from Japan. I think she can get it for me if I make a deposit.
> 
> TWO BUTTERFLIES pendant
> White gold, diamonds
> Weight of diamonds around 0.92 cts
> 
> Here are my choices ... the Two Butterflies and Socrate necklaces are exactly the same price.
> 
> *Two Butterflies:*
> - It's limited edition, which is always nice
> - You don't see a lot of butterfly necklaces from other jewelry houses
> - Can be worn day to night
> - Can easily be layered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Socrate:*
> - So dainty
> - I love the flower clasp
> - Can be worn day to night
> - Can easily be layered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cosmos:*
> - Makes a statement
> - Nice carat weight
> - Might be a bit too much with layering
> - Can be used as a pin, but I don't know if the pin at the back gets in the way
> - Would be nice to match also with the small Cosmos ring later on



oooohhh i love the choices...hmmm i wish we could see modeling pics of each necklace LOL

whats the carat weight of the socrates and the small cosmos necklace...and whats the prices of each of the necklaces--that would help in a decision as well hehe


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I guess for me it's also how I'll mix and match them with my other jewelry that's why I'm thinking carefully about the pieces lol!

The Socrate and Two Butterflies are exactly the same price and almost the same carat weight ... less than 1 carat. The Cosmos is substantially more expensive but has 1.7 carats. I'm just wondering if it's not too big and if the pin on the back gets in the way as I want to really wear the necklace everyday.


----------



## Bethc

Sammyjoe said:


> ^^ I am sure the ladies will chip in, some of them have 1 necklace, but I think the lovely ladies like Sufergirl, Catabie, Josie, Beth and maybe Calisnoopy have different lengths and give you advice, let us know what you get, the SA's can also tell you, but they maybe purely gunning for the brand, in least the ladies here will give you gentle enabling and the truth


 
I have the Malachite and Lapis and I do wear them together, either as a 20 motif, or wrapped around for the layered effect.  

Some stones are harder than others, I probably wouldn't do this with my MOP, but I know others wear their bracelets with other ones all of the time.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Beth and La Van, all advice on VCA is good advice 

La Van, I think the socrates is an ideal choice, but I also think it could be worth holding off for a little while to see if VCA bring anything out 2010 that tickles your fancy. Or trying both on again with what you will be wearing day to day and seeing how it blends together. The comos is lovely but you may not want something too big for everyday. Ack, they are both lovely, its a toughie!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Sammyjoe said:


> La Van, I think the socrates is an ideal choice, but I also think it could be worth holding off for a little while to see if VCA bring anything out 2010 that tickles your fancy. Or trying both on again with what you will be wearing day to day and seeing how it blends together. The comos is lovely but you may not want something too big for everyday. Ack, they are both lovely, its a toughie!!



The Socrate does seem the ideal choice at the moment ... and that flower clasp is just so darn cute lol! I'm not sure if VCA will come out with a completely new collection anytime soon since they just launched Birds of Paradise.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Modelling and comparison shots of Socrate and Cosmos necklaces.

*star3777 with the Cosmos*






*surfergirljen with the Socrate*


----------



## Ascella

I think Cosmos can be a bit too much for everyday, especially if you wear many other jewelries.


----------



## SCL

gga said:


> I've got a dilemma.  I have a long onyx Vintage Alhambra, and I've been debating getting a 10 motif in either mother of pearl or carnelian.  Today, after trying them on and torturing the poor sales associate for the umpteenth time, it hit me:  Buy both and wear them together.
> 
> Does anyone do this?  Does it mess up or scratch the MOP or carnelian?




g...just wanted to say I LOVE your dilemmas...

i wear my WG bracelet w/ other bangles and cuffs w/ o issue (or I blissfully ignore any potential issues).  ; )


----------



## zenith

*La Van:* I agree that the flower clasp of the Socrate is very cute and unique. The Socrate can also be worn one flower on the front and 3 at the back. I thought that was a bit wacky but at least it provides another way of wearing it.


----------



## texasbrooke

I have a carnelian 10 motif, an onyx 10 motif, a tiger's eye single, a yg 20 motif and a yg 5 motif bracelet.  I layer them, mix and match, connect, etc. etc. all the time!!!  This weekend I wore camel and black so I wore the single tiger's eye, the 10 black with the bracelet connected to  extend it, and the 20 yg all layered.  Today I wore the 10 red and 10 black together.  It's my understanding that they are intended to be layered so don't worry about the scratching, but maybe I should!  But, I try to enjoy my "stuff" rather than worry about it (which isn't always the best route!!).  Layering is what I love about this line--the possibilities are endless...and so addicting!


----------



## gga

texasbrooke said:


> I have a carnelian 10 motif, an onyx 10 motif, a tiger's eye single, a yg 20 motif and a yg 5 motif bracelet.  I layer them, mix and match, connect, etc. etc. all the time!!!  This weekend I wore camel and black so I wore the single tiger's eye, the 10 black with the bracelet connected to  extend it, and the 20 yg all layered.  Today I wore the 10 red and 10 black together.  It's my understanding that they are intended to be layered so don't worry about the scratching, but maybe I should!  But, I try to enjoy my "stuff" rather than worry about it (which isn't always the best route!!).  Layering is what I love about this line--the possibilities are endless...and so addicting!



Thank you!  This is generally my approach too.  I feel much more comfortable.  The carnelian and MOP would join my 20 motif onyx.  I tend to load necklaces on.

Thank you so much for your input, texasbrooke, SCL, Bethc, LaVan, and Sammyjoe!  You chicas ROCK!  Headed out to nab me some Alhambra!


----------



## texasbrooke

You go girl!!!!  And post pictures!!!!!


----------



## SCL

gga....are you now layering alhambra???  ; )


----------



## gga

SCL said:


> gga....are you now layering alhambra???  ; )



oh yeah sistahfriend.  because I'm the queen of one more thing!


----------



## Cinderlala

Yay GGA!!!


----------



## Bethc

^^ show us, show us...  I need a good fix!

I can't in to VCA for a while, I never leave empty handed.


----------



## gga

Bethc said:


> ^^ show us, show us...  I need a good fix!
> 
> I can't in to VCA for a while, I never leave empty handed.



I can't!!!  ARGH!!!  I have to have 2" added to feel at all comfortable wearing them, so it will be a little while before I get them in my hot little hands.  I feel like an antsy toddler waiting for my cookies.


----------



## Bethc

Ok, can't wait to see them!


----------



## LeeMiller

Lanvan, I adore the Socrate necklace, for me its so feminine and classic looking.  I also like the three flowers, that gives a sort of balance.  But all three of your potential choices are beautiful and sometimes its all about the piece that makes your heart flutter when you try it on.


----------



## SCL

gga said:


> oh yeah sistahfriend.  because I'm the queen of one more thing!



woot!!!  congrats!!!  i can sooooo relate...  ; )


----------



## gga

SCL said:


> woot!!!  congrats!!!  i can sooooo relate...  ; )



I have to admit, there are days when I think we might have been separated at birth, SCL!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Bethc said:


> ^^ show us, show us...  I need a good fix!
> 
> I can't in to VCA for a while, I never leave empty handed.



It's so difficult to leave empty handed! Each time I visit and try on pieces, I always have something to add to my wishlist lol!



LeeMiller said:


> Lanvan, I adore the Socrate necklace, for me its so feminine and classic looking.  I also like the three flowers, that gives a sort of balance.  But all three of your potential choices are beautiful and sometimes its all about the piece that makes your heart flutter when you try it on.



I think now I'm choosing between the Cosmos and Socrates. I'm a bit concerned how practical and comfortable the pin at the back of the Cosmos is. Since the Cosmos is currently not available at the boutique, my SA ordered it for me so next time I can try on both the Cosmos and Socrates ... and decide which one will make my heart flutter. 
_____________


*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!*

Here's our little fresh Christmas tree. I love using real candles and put a little bit of bling with real sparklers lol! The Christmas balls are all hand blown glass and handpainted.


----------



## Cinderlala

Beautiful La Van!  Thanks for sharing pix of your gorgeous tree----Merry Christmas from across the Atlantic!!!


----------



## Ascella

La Van, merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Vancleefhermes

Hello everyone! I'm new to the purse forum and to VCA. I got a lovely vintage alhambra 10 motif mother of pearl YG necklace for Christmas and I LOVE IT SO MUCH! Already planning which one to buy next! Glad there are so many other VCA admirers here! It's nice to be able to share our purchases! xx


----------



## j0s1e267

*gga*, I layer my Turquoise and MOP bracelets all the time and have no problems.  I asked my SA about it once before and she says no problem there as well.  I have seen this wedding gown designer Pnina Tornai on TV (Say Yes to the Dress) and she layers MANY (too many to count!) Alhambra necklaces together and looks awesome!

*LaVan*, Happy Holidays!!!  I think the LE Butterfly pendant will make a fabulous set with your two butterlies ring and it will be a great everyday necklace.  I am not sure if the Cosmos will be suitable for everyday ...

My DH surprised me with the Christmas LE (?) WG MOP pendant with diamond centre for Christmas!!!!!    It is really very pretty on and goes perfectly with my WG MOP bracelet.  I am loving it lots and have not been able to take it off since Christmas Eve!  We are going to get it engraved (and add a 3" extension) so DH will have to pry it off me to send it back to VCA for a couple of weeks, LOL!  

*Zenith*, we are twins!


----------



## surfergirljen

lucky girl!!! I'd add 3 inches too! LOL... pics!!


----------



## surfergirljen

la van... socrates!!!!!


----------



## kashmira

Does anyone have the measurement of the Alhambra Vintage pendant and the Sweet Alhambra clover pendant? Also if chosing white gold, does anyone know if there are other alternatives than turquoise?


----------



## hermeschicuk

ive been admiring all the pieces mentioned here! im going to have a try on session at VCA when im next in London - just wanted some advice, I think id like a 10 motif mop white gold plus earrings - im wanting small ones not dangly - can anyone tell me about whats available that would suit this description? ive seen the single motif clip on (but its in YG ?) do they make a stud instead of clip on?? thanks in advance


----------



## Bethc

^^ Hi, I have the WG MOP earclips.  They are not dangling, there are also smaller ones.


----------



## AnutaNY

hermeschicuk said:


> ive been admiring all the pieces mentioned here! im going to have a try on session at VCA when im next in London - just wanted some advice, I think id like a 10 motif mop white gold plus earrings - im wanting small ones not dangly - can anyone tell me about whats available that would suit this description? ive seen the single motif clip on (but its in YG ?) do they make a stud instead of clip on?? thanks in advance


Hi,
yes, they have at least two different sizes in the single motif earring. Also what is called an earclip in VCA catalogues is a earring with a post that will go through the ear and a "clip" back. At least thats what I have...


----------



## Bethc

I had to go back to look... I had pics in post #292  page 20


----------



## hermeschicuk

^^Hi Bethc - thanks for your post - glad to hear they are available in WG! I thought they would be but didnt see any on their website..... 

do you know if the smaller ones are stud and not clip?? i dont mind clip but am wondering what might be available before i walk in and cant make up my mind! and the smaller ones arent part of the "sweet" collection or are they?? sorry for all the questions!  Im in London shortly and its just a quick trip which im planning.......


----------



## hermeschicuk

anutya thank you!

bethc - thanks ill take a look


----------



## AnutaNY

pictures from a recent party-my bracelet with a ring by DiModolo and earclips


----------



## hermeschicuk

anutany - thankyou for the pics! i hope to get a dangly pair one day after buying the smaller ones....

bethc - your set is gorgeous! the earrings are just the type im interested in....


----------



## Bethc

^^ and I've been drooling over the KP in your siggy!!


----------



## hermeschicuk

thanks!! its quite new have only used it twice so far!!! now thinking i need to spend on jewellery and not just h!this forums oh so tempting!!


----------



## Bethc

Yep, I've been there!  Enjoy your trip, please come back and post your new goodies!


----------



## hermeschicuk

will do^^^


----------



## Fa$hioNi$ta

loving VCA (L)


----------



## La Vanguardia

*hermeschickuk - *I have the YG MOP mini earrings. They are just studs and the clover motif is the same size as the Sweet Alhambra. I pair these earrings with my YG MOP 10-motif necklace.


----------



## kashmira

La Vanguardia said:


> *hermeschickuk - *I have the YG MOP mini earrings. They are just studs and the clover motif is the same size as the Sweet Alhambra. I pair these earrings with my YG MOP 10-motif necklace.


 
May I ask you what size (mm) are your YG MOP mini earrings? I am trying to get an understanding of the size of the Sweet Alhambra clover pendant vs. the Alhambra Vintage pendant. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## hermeschicuk

thanks lavanguardia - so they make a clip on regular size and a mini if im understanding it correctly....

looking fwd to seeing what they have - a couple of weeks to go..........


----------



## LarissaHK

Ladies I saw few days ago SATC 2 trailer and I noticed Charlotte is wearing that beautiful MOP Alhambra necklace...she match it perfect with white top.


----------



## hermeschicuk

^^ooh a single or a 10???? i love SATC...


----------



## hermeschicuk

hi everyone!! i just phone vca in harrods london re earrings but they tell me that they have to order in the single motif!!?? i asked how long it should take but the SA said she will find out and phone me back??!! is this normal or should i contact bond st vca and see what they have? i wanted to keep it within harrods as its much easier as im only there for a day.................


----------



## hermeschicuk

^^story continues, SA rang me back saying they have found only one pair of vintage alhambra earrings in the safe, they are a pin earring not clip and are priced at £1,950 - i tried phoning bond st but no reply (think they may be closed) but have left a voicemail - the SA couldnt tell me what different sizes they make within single motif earrings of the alhambra wg mop range - she did say though that the pair she has are the smallest ones????? i dont know what to do - id like to know how many sizes there are to choose from and what measurement the smallest at £1,950 are? and if i dont buy these over the phone today and they sell them how easy is it to obtain another pair?? sorry for all the questions!!


----------



## Bethc

^^ there is a pic of the small ones on page 15, post 155.


----------



## LarissaHK

hermeschicuk said:


> ^^ooh a single or a 10???? i love SATC...


 
a 10...cannot wait to see the whole movie


----------



## hermeschicuk

me too ^^


----------



## La Vanguardia

*hermeschickuk - *VCA boutiques have more inventory. It depends on the piece but sometimes they have limited pieces of some collections and have to re-order or find them from another VCA boutique.


----------



## meghankkg

kashmira said:


> May I ask you what size (mm) are your YG MOP mini earrings? I am trying to get an understanding of the size of the Sweet Alhambra clover pendant vs. the Alhambra Vintage pendant. Thanks in advance for your help!


 
Kashmira,

See my post 108 to see the difference between the sweet alhambra and the vintage alhambra pendants


----------



## La Vanguardia

LarissaHK said:


> Ladies I saw few days ago SATC 2 trailer and I noticed Charlotte is wearing that beautiful MOP Alhambra necklace...she match it perfect with white top.



Charlotte wears A LOT of VCA in SATC series and also in the first movie. I've seen the Sweet Alhambra necklaces, Socrates, Fleurette and Lotus ring. Carrie also wore in the series the Two Butterflies BTF ring like mine.


----------



## whistlez

Hi hermeschicuk, yes the bond street branch is closed today. The salespeople there are very knowledgeable so I'm sure they'll be able to answer your questions. Also, i believe they have a larger inventory than Harrods. 

Good luck!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*VCA eye candy from Gossip Girl* 

I've been watching a lot of Gossip Girl lately and if you want VCA eye candy, watch it lol! The character Lily (Kelly Rutherford) almost always wears VCA together with her Hermès bags lol!

Here are a few of the VCA pieces she's worn.

*- 20-motif Vintage Alhambra turquoise necklace and mini Vintage Alhambra turquoise earrings*







*- Cosmos earrings*






*- Snowflake earrings*






*- Alhambra single motif necklace and earrings*






*- Invisble ruby setting earrings*


----------



## pwecious_323

^ can't see pix..


----------



## La Vanguardia

*kashmira / hermeschickuk - *I made comparison shots of the Alhambra sizes for your reference. Here's the mini Vintage Alhambra earrings, Sweet Alhambra bracelet and 10-motif Vintage Alhambra necklace. 

As you can see, the mini Vintage Alhambra earrings have posts. The normal size Vintage Alhambra earrings are the same size as the motif on the 10-motif necklace and they have clips with removable posts. 













kashmira said:


> May I ask you what size (mm) are your YG MOP mini earrings? I am trying to get an understanding of the size of the Sweet Alhambra clover pendant vs. the Alhambra Vintage pendant. Thanks in advance for your help!



The mini earrings and Sweet Alhambra clover are about 7mm while the normal size motif is about 12mm.



hermeschicuk said:


> thanks lavanguardia - so they make a clip on regular size and a mini if im understanding it correctly....



Yes! I think they even make the large size, which is similar to the size of the Magic Alhambra clover ... but I'm not sure. Probably just the dangling Magic Alhambra ones.


----------



## kashmira

La Vanguardia said:


> *kashmira / hermeschickuk - *I made comparison shots of the Alhambra sizes for your reference. Here's the mini Vintage Alhambra earrings, Sweet Alhambra bracelet and 10-motif Vintage Alhambra necklace.
> 
> As you can see, the mini Vintage Alhambra earrings have posts. The normal size Vintage Alhambra earrings are the same size as the motif on the 10-motif necklace and they have clips with removable posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mini earrings and Sweet Alhambra clover are about 7mm while the normal size motif is about 12mm.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I think they even make the large size, which is similar to the size of the Magic Alhambra clover ... but I'm not sure. Probably just the dangling Magic Alhambra ones.


 
Thank you so much for grea pics *LaVan*


----------



## meghankkg

meghankkg said:


> Here they are...my first time posting pictures so fingers crossed it works! The larger pendant is the Vintage Alhambra Pendant in Yellow Gold and Mother of Pearl, the smaller is the Sweet Alhambra Pendant in Yellow Gold and Mother of Pearl. I put the penny there as a size reference


 
Hopefully the pictures will show up again...This is my comparison of the sweet and vintage pendants


----------



## vancleef fan

Hi *kashmira * 
The Alhambra earrings come in 3 sizes : 
Mini studs ( like Lavan's one )  1/2 cm
Small with post and clips almost  1 1/4 cm
Large about 2 cm
Hope that helps


----------



## hermeschicuk

hi everyone!! thanks for all the info/help/pics!!  yes ive noticed some vca on kelly - gossip girl fan too! but missed some of it great too see it altogether wow vca and hermes!!!

think id like the small ones with the posts after looking at my ruler lol!!! will post them here when i get them in a couple of weeks..........

ive found the current prices of the 10 and 20 motif necklaces btw (i had a private msg asking if i knew) they are £3,450 and £6,850 -


----------



## kashmira

Thanks a lot for your help *meghankkg* and *vancleef fan*.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for the really helpful posts everyone  and congrats to all the new VCA owners! This thread has grown.
I was off the VCA train due to other brands, now need to jump back on!


----------



## LarissaHK

La Vanguardia said:


> Charlotte wears A LOT of VCA in SATC series and also in the first movie. I've seen the Sweet Alhambra necklaces, Socrates, Fleurette and Lotus ring. Carrie also wore in the series the Two Butterflies BTF ring like mine.


 
Oh really, thanks for telling this *LaVan*, I didn't know...actually before I found out this thread I even didn't know what kind of jewellery make VCA and I still need to learn a lot from you ladies


----------



## LarissaHK

meghankkg said:


> Hopefully the pictures will show up again...This is my comparison of the sweet and vintage pendants


 
so beautiful *meghankkg*, congartulations


----------



## LarissaHK

La Vanguardia said:


> *VCA eye candy from Gossip Girl*
> 
> I've been watching a lot of Gossip Girl lately and if you want VCA eye candy, watch it lol! The character Lily (Kelly Rutherford) almost always wears VCA together with her Hermès bags lol!
> 
> Here are a few of the VCA pieces she's worn.
> 
> *- 20-motif Vintage Alhambra turquoise necklace and mini Vintage Alhambra turquoise earrings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Cosmos earrings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Snowflake earrings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Alhambra single motif necklace and earrings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Invisble ruby setting earrings*


 
OMG every piece of VCA on these photos is gorgeous and she looks fabulous wearing them Thank you for posting this *LaVan*


----------



## Ascella

*La Van*: Thanks for sharing! I enjoy watching Lily's outfits very much as well!


----------



## La Vanguardia

I really like the casual chicness of how Lily wears the 20-motif turquoise necklace and turquoise earrings ... gotta put them on my wishlist lol!

*josie - *What a lovely gift from your DH with the limited edition pendant. Will you layer it with your other necklaces?


----------



## zenith

j0s1e267 said:


> My DH surprised me with the Christmas LE (?) WG MOP pendant with diamond centre for Christmas!!!!!    It is really very pretty on and goes perfectly with my WG MOP bracelet.  I am loving it lots and have not been able to take it off since Christmas Eve!  We are going to get it engraved (and add a 3" extension) so DH will have to pry it off me to send it back to VCA for a couple of weeks, LOL!
> 
> *Zenith*, we are twins!



*j0s1e267*: congrats! I've been wearing mine very often too  The diamond is small but surprisingly sparkly.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats Josie  , your DH is wonderful! I must look back through this thread at all the pictures!!


----------



## calisnoopy

La Vanguardia said:


> *VCA eye candy from Gossip Girl*
> 
> I've been watching a lot of Gossip Girl lately and if you want VCA eye candy, watch it lol! The character Lily (Kelly Rutherford) almost always wears VCA together with her Hermès bags lol!
> 
> Here are a few of the VCA pieces she's worn.
> 
> *- 20-motif Vintage Alhambra turquoise necklace and mini Vintage Alhambra turquoise earrings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Cosmos earrings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Snowflake earrings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Alhambra single motif necklace and earrings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Invisble ruby setting earrings*



love the show and the VCA pics too =)


----------



## Bethc

^^ she goes to the place that I get my nails done.  I think the 20 motif is her's or she borrowed, because I've seen her wearing it.


----------



## surfergirljen

Oh thanks for the VCA Gossip Girl eye candy!!! She's so beautiful. If I could wear my hair back I'd buy the earrings - I look so retarded in earrings though! Well, hoops anyway... studs are okay so maybe a pair of mini studs one day!

Just got my Socrates necklace resized... will take pics for later! xoxo


----------



## Sammyjoe

Bethc said:


> ^^ she goes to the place that I get my nails done. I think the 20 motif is her's or she borrowed, because I've seen her wearing it.


 
That is great gossip Bethc, she is always in the h action threads looking fantastic.


----------



## j0s1e267

*LaVan*, GREAT pics from Gossip Girl!  Thanks!  I am really loving my necklace and wearing it everyday.  I doubt I will layer it as I am not exacly a necklace girl.  

*Zenith*, I agree, it is a pretty sparkly necklace!  I am loving it lots!

*SammyJoe*, I will take pics and share once I get it back - my DH has finally gotten the necklace off me to send it back to the store for engraving


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Josie!!


----------



## vancleef fan

*LaVan*
Thanx for the eye candy pictures, the pieces look so much nicer on than in the cataloges... I really liked the snowflake earrings on her and love the turquoise long neckace.. I want one like it ^_^


----------



## La Vanguardia

Oh, was watching more episodes yesterday of Gossip Girl and in Season 2, Lily wore the Perlee diamond WG ring like josie's. Plus, in the episode where she went to the opera she wore what I think are the Folie des Pres diamond earrings and the Annees Folles bracelet. OMG, the bracelet was TDF!!!


----------



## twigski

Thanks for the pics La Van. Now I'm tempted to get the MOP single motif. I was finally able to call my SA back about sending my 6 motif magic necklace. (I just gave birth 10 days ago). The necklace should be here TODAY!!!!


----------



## twigski

surfergirljen said:


> Oh thanks for the VCA Gossip Girl eye candy!!! She's so beautiful. If I could wear my hair back I'd buy the earrings - I look so retarded in earrings though! Well, hoops anyway... studs are okay so maybe a pair of mini studs one day!
> 
> *Just got my Socrates necklace resized... will take pics for later!* xoxo


 
Looking forward to seeing your lovely necklace!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

twigski said:


> Thanks for the pics La Van. Now I'm tempted to get the MOP single motif. I was finally able to call my SA back about sending my 6 motif magic necklace. (I just gave birth 10 days ago). The necklace should be here TODAY!!!!



WHOAAAAA!!! Congratulations on giving birth!!! Boy or girl? Of course, congrats on the Magic necklace too!


----------



## twigski

La Vanguardia said:


> WHOAAAAA!!! Congratulations on giving birth!!! Boy or girl? Of course, congrats on the Magic necklace too!


 
Thanks!  It's a boy. I've been trying to take some pictures for the birth announcements but he makes these strange facial expressions everytime I take a picture.  I just got my necklace delivered but I have to send it back as the extension was not done to my specifications. I asked that they do a 2" removable chain but it's attached on permanently. Here's a pic of it below. I'm just upset that I will have to wait another 2 weeks or so until the repairs are done correctly.


----------



## hermeschicuk

twigski - congrats x 2!!!

lavan - well spotted!!

ethc - i need to come to your nail bar!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats Twigski!! On both fronts!! On the birth of your boy and on your stunning magic 6 motif!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

*twigski*--LOVE LOVE the necklace and congrats on the birth of your baby boy  yahhh i hate waiting too...bummer they got it wrong =(


----------



## calisnoopy

La Vanguardia said:


> Oh, was watching more episodes yesterday of Gossip Girl and in Season 2, Lily wore the Perlee diamond WG ring like josie's. Plus, in the episode where she went to the opera she wore what I think are the Folie des Pres diamond earrings and the Annees Folles bracelet. OMG, the bracelet was TDF!!!



any pics of these pieces too LOL...


----------



## snowfalling118

Just bought my first VCA piece today!!! YAY!!!! the yellow gold vintage alhambra with 1 motif (MOP)....it's $1600 bucks..and they are out of stock in the store, I have to wait til next Tuesday to get it!!! I'm very excited...wanted to ask you VCA experts what earrings can I pair with this necklace while saving for VCA earrings? Any ideas?


----------



## LarissaHK

twigski said:


> Thanks!  It's a boy. I've been trying to take some pictures for the birth announcements but he makes these strange facial expressions everytime I take a picture.  I just got my necklace delivered but I have to send it back as the extension was not done to my specifications. I asked that they do a 2" removable chain but it's attached on permanently. Here's a pic of it below. I'm just upset that I will have to wait another 2 weeks or so until the repairs are done correctly.








*twigski*, congratulations on giving birth and your beautiful VCA necklace


----------



## btparty

Hello everyone, I just spent the last couple of days reading this thread.  What a joy to admire everyone's lovely pieces!  

I just have a quick question.  How much does it cost to get the  2 inch removable extension to their necklaces?  And can they do that to the single motif pendant? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## surfergirljen

Hi btparty! welcome! I have the removable 2 inch extension... my store was an authorized dealer and she made me one for free.  I had to promise not to talk about though! I've heard different things... I called the Naples VCA boutique and they said $300 per inch of extension... then I've heard that ALL stores do up to 2 inches in added length for free... so I'm not really sure. My store also did a fixed extra 2 inches to my socrates (can't remove as it has a special clasp) for free. She made me kind of "ask" for it for free the first time - this time it was no issue at all. But both necklaces were over $6,000... so I'm not sure, they'd maybe make you pay for the single motif to be extended. If they do, and you want a removable one, my advice would just be to have a jeweler make you one with a matching clasp. No one can tell and they'll charge you way less than $600 to do it!


----------



## surfergirljen

twigski said:


> Thanks!  It's a boy. I've been trying to take some pictures for the birth announcements but he makes these strange facial expressions everytime I take a picture.  I just got my necklace delivered but I have to send it back as the extension was not done to my specifications. I asked that they do a 2" removable chain but it's attached on permanently. Here's a pic of it below. I'm just upset that I will have to wait another 2 weeks or so until the repairs are done correctly.



Hi Twigski!! CONGRATS on your little man! So happy for you... he must be so adorable! I hope you are sleeping a bit and loving every minute! 

AND congrats on the push pressie! It is GORGEOUS - you made such a good choice!!! And I would do the extension too. I don't have a close up of mine but I haven't posted my pics yet so I'll do that and then post them both if I get a chance. Basically it's just 2 inches of chain with a hoop on one end and a clasp on the other... what you have is ACTUALLY more elegant I think (I'd rather see 2 inches of trailing chain down my neck than 2 clasps in the back I think?) ... when I ordered mine I thought I'd be putting it on two or three different combos of necklaces though which is why I asked for it to be removable. Maybe you actually will like it if you rethink it? (or maybe you'd like to use it for two necklaces too... like you I'm now considering the YG/MOOP single motif!! I have 10% off at my boutique now plus a $100 gift card so... might go for it but am still lusting after the single turquoise one too - decisions decisions! I spent WAY too much this year... have to slow down!)


----------



## j0s1e267

*Double Congratulations Twigski!*  Enjoy both your treasures! 

*LaVan*, Wow!  More sightings!  My WG Perlee ring is really super wearable; since I got it, I have been wearing it so much that my other RHRs are neglected!  Btw, I asked my SA if the pin on the Cosmos pendant will scratch and she says that it is designed such that it should not but if it does, they can adjust it for you.

*surfergirljen*, can't wait to see your extended Socrate necklace!  Well, it will be a NEW year tomorrow so won't you need to start planning out your purchases???  

For necklace extensions, so far, I have been able to get a non-removable extension done to my WG Frivole pendant necklace for free.  My SA told me that a removable extension will cost me.  Right now, I am also getting my other two necklaces extended (non-removable), but am not sure if they will be free, I might be charged for them, will keep everyone posted!

On a sidenote, at the rate I am going, it looks like I am never going to get the Lotus Ring, there are other temptations galore!  Everytime I am at the store, my SA will let me try on THE Lotus Ring.  Yesterday was no exception!  Except, another temptation was added!  A Franck Muller WG with diamonds Master Square watch!  It will be so much more wearable compared to the Lotus Ring .... and a much better deal too ....


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ Your SA is sweet but ever so cruel Josie , that ring is  Love the watch


----------



## surfergirljen

Here it is!! 18 inches


----------



## j0s1e267

*Sammyjoe*, hahahaha,  it is actually not her fault!  I was the one who wanted to try on the watch for fun and then got sorely tempted when I found out what she can do with the price!  

*surfergirljen*, OMG, your Socrate necklace looks REALLY GOOD on you!  I love how pretty & delicate it looks!  GORGEOUS!


----------



## vancleef fan

*Surfergirljen*
Love you socrate necklace, beautiful 

*Twigski*
many congratulations on your bundle of joy and gorgeous necklace

*Jos1e267*
Stunning watch


----------



## Sammyjoe

Love the necklace on you SurfergirlJen, 

So, Josie, your SA can be flexi on the watch figures?? Well, its worth thinking about. I am sure you have plenty of watches already? Anyway, it is a stunning one.


----------



## surfergirljen

j0s1e267 said:


> *Sammyjoe*, hahahaha,  it is actually not her fault!  I was the one who wanted to try on the watch for fun and then got sorely tempted when I found out what she can do with the price!
> 
> *surfergirljen*, OMG, your Socrate necklace looks REALLY GOOD on you!  I love how pretty & delicate it looks!  GORGEOUS!



Thank you!! I think I'll wear it much more now!  

And I love your watch! OMG how do you keep walking away from that RING?


----------



## twigski

*Thanks everyone!!*

*Surfergirljen*-WOW!! love your necklace! I agree that the way they did the extension on my necklace does look more elegant but I usually wear my hair down so it will not be visible. They wrote the work order correctly but it was not done that way. I wanted the extension to be removable so I can also wear it w/my 10 motif too. Right now I have the mop 1 motif necklace & the 10 motif carnelian necklace on my list. 

*Btparty*-I was told by my SA that 2" are free. I would ask your SA for details because I was not given this info when I purchased my 10 motif.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*josie - *That watch is gorgy but the Lotus also looks FABULOUS on you! I know there are so many temptations out there! As for the Cosmos necklace, I'm really curious how it will feel worn. Since my intention is to almost always wear the necklace (whichever one), I'm not sure if the pin on the back will be a bother when I sleep. I don't want to be injured and wake up bleeding lol! As of now, I think I'm more inclined to get the Socrates since I'm also dreaming of the matching 3-flower Socrates earrings. Oh, well, we'll see when both necklaces arrive. I've decided against the butterfly necklace because I see myself more of a flower necklace/earrings girl lol!

*Sammyjoe - *Get back on the VCA wagon lol! Concentrate and focus girl lol! Same goes for me as well lol!

*surfergirljen - *Seeing your lovely Socrates necklace makes me want it! And that dang cute flower clasp is such a fab touch that I can't get it out of my head!


----------



## j0s1e267

*Sammyjoe*, you are right, I do have other watches, just none with diamonds  it's a tough call!!!!

*surfergirljen*, let's just say that it takes ALOT Of willpower to walk away from THE Lotus Ring!!!   I am so loving your Socrate necklace on you!!!! 

*LaVan*, "... injured and wake up bleeding", you funny girl!!!!    If you want to wear the necklace all the time then I think the Socrate is a better choice.  It is a nice size, sits well against your neckline, has diamonds all over which means it can take everyday wear without any problems.  When I wore my WG Frivole pendant all the time, the shiny gold surface gets dirty very easily and shows every smudge!


----------



## lvpiggy

j0s1e267 said:


> On a sidenote, at the rate I am going, it looks like I am never going to get the Lotus Ring, there are other temptations galore! Everytime I am at the store, my SA will let me try on THE Lotus Ring. Yesterday was no exception! Except, another temptation was added! A Franck Muller WG with diamonds Master Square watch! It will be so much more wearable compared to the Lotus Ring .... and a much better deal too ....


 
omg the the lotus ring looks *amazing* on you!!! i tried it on some time ago but it didn't suit my hand  you should get it for sure, i LOVE the design - it's actually the piece that drew me to VC&A in the first place


----------



## lvpiggy

oops almost forgot!!  hehe (^(oo)^)v

*bird of paradise ring is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *didn't want to hijack, so reveal is posted in its own thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ttle-piggy-kicks-off-year-sparkle-542713.html


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *lvpiggy*!  I hope to bring it home one day 

Congrats on your Bird of Paradise ring!!!


----------



## LarissaHK

j0s1e267 said:


> !
> 
> On a sidenote, at the rate I am going, it looks like I am never going to get the Lotus Ring, there are other temptations galore! Everytime I am at the store, my SA will let me try on THE Lotus Ring. Yesterday was no exception! Except, another temptation was added! A Franck Muller WG with diamonds Master Square watch! It will be so much more wearable compared to the Lotus Ring .... and a much better deal too ....


 
*j0s1e267* the ring is beautiful but your watch is also stunning congartulations and sooner or later you should also get the ring , it match you perfectly I had many similar situations like you, any time I go to VCA and try sth and almost decide to get it....finally some another temptations come out so...VCA still have to wait


----------



## LarissaHK

lvpiggy said:


> oops almost forgot!! hehe (^(oo)^)v
> 
> *bird of paradise ring is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *didn't want to hijack, so reveal is posted in its own thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ttle-piggy-kicks-off-year-sparkle-542713.html


 
*lvpiggy*, congratulations it's a gorgeous ring


----------



## Sammyjoe

Just saw the piggy post, such a stunning ring 

Thanks La Van, I understand you, but as Larissa said, I have intentions of getting the VCA and then something else pops up that cannot wait. This year though, I am not buying another thing until I get at least something small from VCA.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Happy New Year!!!*

Here's wishing us and our loved ones a wonderful, health and blessed 2010!!! 

Time to make my VCA wishlist ... of course, subject to change lol! Hey, a girl can dream and as my friend said, if you want it, you'll find a way. I have to add that it might not be now or this year but eventually lol!

- WG everyday diamond necklace (small Cosmos or 3-flower Socrate)
- WG diamond earrings (Lotus or 3-flower Socrate)
- WG diamond statement ring (middle size Socrate, the "Feathers" or the "Bird" BTF from Birds of Paradise)
- 20-motif WG turquoise Vintage Alhambra necklace

*lvpiggy - *As I mentioned in your reveal thread, I  this ring and major congratulations!!! 

*Sammyjoe / LarissaHK - *I hear ya! Sometimes, I'll add up the amount I spent on other things and then I'd shake my head that I could have partly used the funds for a VCA piece from my wishlist lol! But heck, eventually I'll fulfill my wishlist ... or my wishlist might even change lol!


----------



## mrb4bags

Everyone's pieces are so gorgeous.  Congrats.  Now it's time to start my wish list for 2010.  Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## hermeschicuk

very nice wishlist lavan! im just starting to make my vca wishlist for this year - need Hermes to stop making nice things for a while lol!!  ive decided from now on to buy fewer things but the best things instead of tonnes of designer clothing thats worth next to nothing after one wear!!


happy new year......... 




La Vanguardia said:


> *Happy New Year!!!*
> 
> Here's wishing us and our loved ones a wonderful, health and blessed 2010!!!
> 
> Time to make my VCA wishlist ... of course, subject to change lol! Hey, a girl can dream and as my friend said, if you want it, you'll find a way. I have to add that it might not be now or this year but eventually lol!
> 
> - WG everyday diamond necklace (small Cosmos or 3-flower Socrate)
> - WG diamond earrings (Lotus or 3-flower Socrate)
> - WG diamond statement ring (middle size Socrate, the "Feathers" or the "Bird" BTF from Birds of Paradise)
> - 20-motif WG turquoise Vintage Alhambra necklace
> 
> *lvpiggy - *As I mentioned in your reveal thread, I  this ring and major congratulations!!!
> 
> *Sammyjoe / LarissaHK - *I hear ya! Sometimes, I'll add up the amount I spent on other things and then I'd shake my head that I could have partly used the funds for a VCA piece from my wishlist lol! But heck, eventually I'll fulfill my wishlist ... or my wishlist might even change lol!


----------



## La Vanguardia

hermeschicuk said:


> very nice wishlist lavan! im just starting to make my vca wishlist for this year - need Hermes to stop making nice things for a while lol!!  ive decided from now on to buy fewer things but the best things instead of tonnes of designer clothing thats worth next to nothing after one wear!!
> 
> 
> happy new year.........



Lol! I've been on an H hiatus for a while and I think it'll be like that for a while. I've had my share of the H band wagon and accumulated tons of H stuff that I didn't really need or use (H jewelry, scarves, clothes and some models/colors/sizes of bags). I sold many of my H things and I just shake my head when I realize how expensive this trial and error was.  I could have easily bought a very, very, very nice VCA piece with the money I've lost ... but heck, I learned and now know best what suits me H-wise!


----------



## j0s1e267

*Happy New Year everyone!  Have a happy, healthy year ahead and may all your VCA wishes come true!*

*LaVan*, you are right!  More often than not, we end up spending money on other items when we could have channelled the money towards our VCA funds.  Guilty as charged! :shame:  For me, Hermes is my biggest downfall (occasionally other bling and FM  )  Even my DH is thinking in VCA terms!  A few weeks back, we saw an uber cute Fuchsia Lizard Kelly 25cm and he said, that is 1/2 the price of THE Lotus Ring 

It will be a tough call to choose between the FM watch and THE Lotus Ring.  That said, here is my VCA wishlist, as *LaVan* said, always subject to changes!

-  THE Lotus Ring
-  Lucky Alhambra bracelet in Turquoise/White & Grey MOP/Lapis Lazul
-  An everyday necklace with diamonds (not sure which one yet .... wish the Socrate will look as nice on me as on *surfergirljen* or *LaVan*)
-  Vintage Alhambra 10-motif Turquoise WG necklace  (lowest priority since I don't think I will get much wear out of it ....)


----------



## vancleef fan

*HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!  *
Hope all your dreams will come true in 2010
My wish list ( subject to change  )
Lotus  or Birds of paradise BTF ring
20 motif vintage alhambra necklace in turquoise
Rose de noel earclips in white coral


----------



## Bethc

La Vanguardia said:


> *Happy New Year!!!*
> 
> Here's wishing us and our loved ones a wonderful, health and blessed 2010!!!
> 
> Time to make my VCA wishlist ... of course, subject to change lol! Hey, a girl can dream and as my friend said, if you want it, you'll find a way. I have to add that it might not be now or this year but eventually lol!
> 
> - WG everyday diamond necklace (small Cosmos or 3-flower Socrate)
> - WG diamond earrings (Lotus or 3-flower Socrate)
> - WG diamond statement ring (middle size Socrate, the "Feathers" or the "Bird" BTF from Birds of Paradise)
> - 20-motif WG turquoise Vintage Alhambra necklace
> 
> *lvpiggy - *As I mentioned in your reveal thread, I  this ring and major congratulations!!!
> 
> *Sammyjoe / LarissaHK - *I hear ya! Sometimes, I'll add up the amount I spent on other things and then I'd shake my head that I could have partly used the funds for a VCA piece from my wishlist lol! But heck, eventually I'll fulfill my wishlist ... or my wishlist might even change lol!


 
Wow!  Great list, I can live vicariously though you!

I'm focused on the 20 motif Turq too...


Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## j0s1e267

OT:  *BethC*, OMG, you got the Fuchsia Ostich KP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## Bethc

^^ lol, YES!!!  That's why I have to cut back a little on my VCA addiction...  I had to have that bag!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*josie - *Hey, you're on the hunt for a diamond everyday necklace too! Cool! Diamonds are really sturdy ... can't scratch them and they'll always be sparkly lol! H-wise, I told myself I won't buy anything there unless it's a 30cm violette (or raisin) chevre mysore Birkin lol!

*Bethc - *Oooh, lovely fuchsia KP! I started to really like the 20-motif WG turquoise Vintage Alhambra after seeing it on Kelly Rutherford in Gossip Girl lol!

*vancleef fan - *I think all the Birds of Paradise BTF rings are really gorgeous ... aren't they! Next time I go to the boutique, I'll have to try on the "Bird" again like lvpiggy's and what I coined "Feathers" that I was initially debating about with my Two Butterflies BTF lol!


----------



## btparty

thank you Surfergirljen and twigski!


----------



## j0s1e267

*Bethc*, I don't blame you!  Fuchsia Ostrich is DIVINE!  ENJOY your little KP!

*LaVan*, yes, I would love to have a VCA diamond everyday necklace.  My Frivole accumulates dirt and smudges too easily for OCD me, LOL!  I should have gotten the Frivole diamond pave instead, oh well.  Ooooo, my next Birkin wishlist is a 30cm Violet Cherve Mysore Birkin too!  I do have another H bag I want to get i.e. a Picotin, just waiting for the right color to come along .... Bougainvillea is very tempting!


----------



## kim_mac

la van - have you seen the diamond outline butterfly pendant on page 30 of the newest catalog?  that's the one DH got for me for xmas that i'm waiting for delivery on.  i think it would look so amazing with your two butterflies ring.  i think the limited edition butterfly pendant might be too matchy matchy and i prefer variety but in the same family.  the cosmos is really nice but the pin doesn't make it ideal for an everyday piece.  while i like the socrates, i prefer more bling.  i thought vca makes a smaller cosmos that doesn't have the pin in the back.  if so, that is my vote between the two.  but like i said, i love the diamond outline butterfly pendant.  i'll post modeling shots in a couple weeks when i receive it!


----------



## kim_mac

here is the online catalog:

http://catalogue.vancleef-arpels.com/catalogue2009/


----------



## La Vanguardia

*kim_mac - *Congrats on your butterfly necklace your DH got you.

I've seen it before but it didn't really sing to me ... maybe I have to try it on again. The small Cosmos also has the clip, that's the size I'm thinking of. What it doesn't have is the stem like the middle and large sizes.

I wish VCA would have the 2010 catalog already for some new eye candy lol!


----------



## Sammyjoe

La Van, I am on the wagon and it has set off  I paid for the WG MOP magic single motif necklace today and will pick it up in a few days (most prob in a week or 2) when it comes from the workshop. They are so sweet, my SA gave me a candle, smells so sweet.


----------



## hermeschicuk

^^congrats!! look fwd to any pics...............


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Hermeschic, as soon as I get it, I will take pics!!


----------



## j0s1e267

*Congrats kim_mac and Sammyjoe!*  Can't wait to see pics of your new pieces!


----------



## calisnoopy

Oohhh...reading everyone's wishlists has me reveling inside as i flip thru the Van Cleef catalogs in wonder of what is next on my wishlist hehe

I would think my wishlist is something like this

-Lotus btf ring (pricey and not sure how much wear I would get but its definitely the WOW STATEMENT piece for me hehe)

-Rose de Noel earrings?? but I have too many earrings for the time being though I wouldn't turn them down if they were on my lap LOL---just deciding between pink or blue 

-Rose de Noel pendant necklace maybe?  I just like pendant necklaces to be wearable 24/7...I've even showered with and slept in my frivole and lotus earrings (not so comfy) but mostly because I forget or get lazy LOL

-Butterfly BTF ring

-Butterfly pendant??  always liked butterflies and BF does too hehe


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Josie, its been a long time coming 

Calisnoopy, your wishlist is looking divine , you could take a look at the butterfly ring and pendant.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Sammyjoe said:


> La Van, I am on the wagon and it has set off  I paid for the WG MOP magic single motif necklace today and will pick it up in a few days (most prob in a week or 2) when it comes from the workshop. They are so sweet, my SA gave me a candle, smells so sweet.



WOOHOO!!! YAY!!! 

Congratulations Sammyjoe! Can't wait to see it on you!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ Thanks La Van, honestly, I cannot believe it took me so long to get aboard the VCA wagon!! Now I am, I am going to save for the WG mop earrings


----------



## avedashiva

congrats to everyone on their recent purchases!

congrats Sammyjoe!

did you make your purchase at the boutique on bond - I popped in the last time I was in London and found the SAs very warm and friendly.

Can't wait to see your pics!

And so sweet they gave you a candle


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Avedashiva, I bought it from Harrods, I will pick it up in a week or so. The SA's were lovely, the ones in Bond are also fab
I just need the earrings and then I will feel content for a few months.


----------



## vancleef fan

calisnoopy said:


> Oohhh...reading everyone's wishlists has me reveling inside as i flip thru the Van Cleef catalogs in wonder of what is next on my wishlist hehe
> 
> I would think my wishlist is something like this
> 
> -Lotus btf ring (pricey and not sure how much wear I would get but its definitely the WOW STATEMENT piece for me hehe)
> 
> -Rose de Noel earrings?? but I have too many earrings for the time being though I wouldn't turn them down if they were on my lap LOL---just deciding between pink or blue
> 
> -Rose de Noel pendant necklace maybe? I just like pendant necklaces to be wearable 24/7...I've even showered with and slept in my frivole and lotus earrings (not so comfy) but mostly because I forget or get lazy LOL
> 
> -Butterfly BTF ring
> 
> -Butterfly pendant?? always liked butterflies and BF does too hehe


 

Hi cali, very nice list  
Just wanted to tell u that the Rose de noel pendant isn't practical 24/7, you can't shower nor sleep with it.... I think  you should go for  the Lotus ring  the WOW affect


----------



## vancleef fan

*Sammyjoe*
Many congratulations on your purchase, it's a lovely pendant 
I've had better service at Harrods, I like Taiko, she is such a sweetheart and very helpful...


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Vancleef fan, has everyone sorted out their wishlists  esp with a price increase coming in the next few months.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Sammyjoe - *Yikes, the talk of a price increase scares me lol! 

*calisnoopy - *As vancleef fan said, I don't think the Rose de Noel are practical for showering and sleeping. I've seen them in the boutique and the necklace also has a pin/brooch at the back.


----------



## mrb4bags

Sammyjoe congrats on your new purchase.  I'm also getting ready to jump on the VC&A wagon.  Everything is just so gorgeous and my wish list is getting longer everytime I open this thread.


----------



## gga

Congrats, Sammyjoe!  I've always found the magic line to be so beautiful, and I so wish I could wear something from it.  Whoohoo, you!!!


----------



## kim_mac

La Vanguardia said:


> *kim_mac - *Congrats on your butterfly necklace your DH got you.
> 
> I've seen it before but it didn't really sing to me ... maybe I have to try it on again. The small Cosmos also has the clip, that's the size I'm thinking of. What it doesn't have is the stem like the middle and large sizes.
> 
> I wish VCA would have the 2010 catalog already for some new eye candy lol!



thanks for the congrats.  i can't wait to receive it on tues!  will post some pics!  sorry to hear that it didn't sing to you.  you gotta get what does sing!!!  ah ha, thanks for the clarification on the small cosmos pendant not having the stem.  i like it better without the stem anyway!  

yes, i can't wait for the new catalog.  do they do one every year?  when does it usually come out?

so my wishlist is a ring and earrings to complete my butterfly set.  probably the two butterflies ring that you have (is it still comfortable as an everyday ring???) or the large envol ring.  i'm not sure if the envol is an everyday piece though because it is so large.  maybe too much of a statement ring!  anyway, i love reading your posts and sharing in your decision making process because you are so thorough in your thinking and analysis!  i'm sure you'll make the right choice!


----------



## kim_mac

Sammyjoe said:


> La Van, I am on the wagon and it has set off  I paid for the WG MOP magic single motif necklace today and will pick it up in a few days (most prob in a week or 2) when it comes from the workshop. They are so sweet, my SA gave me a candle, smells so sweet.



big congrats on your first vca piece!  enjoy!!!


----------



## mishaagui

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!* 
So happy to see everyone's new VCA goodies! Every reveal gets me excited. I thought i could avoid this thread but my love for VCA  is just something i cannot deny.
I have been "side-tracked" lately with my obsession with all things H (H newbie here)!
It is hard to decide which to get 1st - H or VCA!! (am i the only one with this dilemma???!)

For now the only thing i want for 2010 is the YG & MOP vintage alhambra ear clips (med size) to match my single pendant. ( Can't get the gossip girl photos out of my mind)

Would anyone know when the next price increase is? I would love to get the ear clips before prices go up up up.

Thank you!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks mrb4bags, GGA and Kim mac!! I am so excited and I realise this is a wonderful wagon to be aboard!Lol!
Congrats again on your butterfly pendant Kim Mac. I dont think the catalogue is out yet, while in the store, the SA's were working from 2009 still.

Mishaagui, I heard the price increase in the UK is March April ish, like you I like H, You have lovely VCA pieces, so it would be nice to get some H, they also are trigger happy on the price increases however.

On my wishlist again like you  is the MOP vintage alhambra earrings - to match the magic pendant I am awaiting but gold choice is WG.


----------



## mishaagui

Thanks *Sammyjoe*!
Nice to know I'll still have time to save before the increase. My VCA fund has been diverted to H for the meantime... (hoping to make a reveal soon)



Sammyjoe said:


> Thanks mrb4bags, GGA and Kim mac!! I am so excited and I realise this is a wonderful wagon to be aboard!Lol!
> Congrats again on your butterfly pendant Kim Mac. I dont think the catalogue is out yet, while in the store, the SA's were working from 2009 still.
> 
> Mishaagui, I heard the price increase in the UK is March April ish, like you I like H, You have lovely VCA pieces, so it would be nice to get some H, they also are trigger happy on the price increases however.
> 
> On my wishlist again like you  is the MOP vintage alhambra earrings - to match the magic pendant I am awaiting but gold choice is WG.


----------



## Sammyjoe

oOH, love H reveals!! Hermes is lovely, it would be wonderful to get both, actually in fact all brands/items!!


----------



## mrb4bags

Sammyjoe I like your thinking!


----------



## zenith

mishaagui said:


> Would anyone know when the next price increase is? I would love to get the ear clips before prices go up up up.



If I recall correctly, the SA in Hong Kong told me it's beginning of April.


----------



## j0s1e267

Welcome back *mishaagui*!  Happy New Year!  There are a few H addicts here so we completely understand your dilemma!  With the $ I just spent on H, I could have gotten a really nice piece from VCA!

I asked my SA about price increases and she said none yet but don't be surprised if it's coming up since the price of gold has gone up alot in the past year.


----------



## hermeschicuk

^^hopefully its not a huge increase? is there a set percentage VCA normally goes up yearly??

I have Hermes pulling me one way and VCA the other!! for now H is winning but give it a few months and hopefully ill have my 1st VCA piece.............


----------



## mishaagui

Thanks *Zenith*! HK is the nearest place i can get VCA as we don't have any boutiques in Manila.

Hi *j0s1e267*! Thanks! It is nice to be back!!!


----------



## Ascella

Happy new year to everyone and congratulations to all the new purchases.

I am also wondering if VCA prices go up yearly by some percentage?


----------



## Accessorize*me

WOW!!! The FM Master Square looks amazing here!! Really got me tempted on the WG with Diamonds instead of RG....







Thanks so much for the pic..!!!...I MUST FOCUS this year...LOLs!!


----------



## LarissaHK

Sammyjoe said:


> La Van, I am on the wagon and it has set off  I paid for the WG MOP magic single motif necklace today and will pick it up in a few days (most prob in a week or 2) when it comes from the workshop. They are so sweet, my SA gave me a candle, smells so sweet.


 
congratulations *Sammyjoe* waiting to see your pics and your SA is so nice to gave you a candle


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks LarissaHK!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Some pics of my first VCA piece 
Thanks to everyone for their comments 
Magic MOP WG single motif


----------



## Sammyjoe

Wearing the pendant. I have to get the matching earrings - Grow Money Tree Grow for 2010


----------



## kashmira

The Magic Alhambra pendant looks gorgeous on you *Sammyjoe*- congrats!


----------



## Accessorize*me

WOW!! You look smashing with your pendant *Sammyjoe*! Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks so much Kashmira and Accessorize*me  I have my eye on your 8 flower ring but DH said I should be happy to get a 1 flower one


----------



## hermeschicuk

beautiful sammyjoe!!! thanks for all the pics - and the one with the coin to show the size.......congrats!! and yes feed moneytree some baby bio and make it grow!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

hermeschicuk said:


> beautiful sammyjoe!!! thanks for all the pics - and the one with the coin to show the size.......congrats!! and *yes feed moneytree some baby bio* and make it grow!!


 

 *baby bio*!! Thats funny, and exactly what I need, thanks Hermeschic!! I am really itching to get the matching earrings now, but I am going to be good until I have the funds.


----------



## j0s1e267

Congrats *Sammyjoe*!  Your pendant looks AMAZING on you!!!  Let's all wish for money tree*S* to grow in 2010!!!!!


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *Acc*Me*! I swore, I just tried it on for fun and now, another added temptation!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Josie,your right, I hope *everyone's* money tree grows so we can all get more or begin getting VCA!! It really is addictive


----------



## Sammyjoe

j0s1e267 said:


> Thanks *Acc*Me*! I swore, I just tried it on for fun and now, another added temptation!


 

It is a stunning watch Josie, I saw some FM in Harrods for 40% off today but I didnt see this model, could be worth calling them to see if they have it in the safe.


----------



## j0s1e267

I totally agree that it is a stunning watch *Sammyjoe*!  You should call them!  Who knows what they can offer you!  It is the White Gold with Diamonds 6000 with Relief and Date.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ I am so not getting the watch, the well is dry josie  I meant if you wanted to see if it was cheaper than through your SA.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Sammyjoe - *Woohoo! You look fab with your Magic motif necklace. I also wish your money tree to grow and grow this year ... mine too lol!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Sammyjoe said:


> Thanks so much Kashmira and Accessorize*me I have my eye on your 8 flower ring but DH said I should be happy to get a 1 flower one


 
Oooh, I hope you get the 8 Flower Ring soon too *Sammyjoe*, it's very easy to match!

I always tell my DH that I want only 1 flower though....you know, the _ONE_ Lotus Flower with _lotsa_ Bling....LOLs!!  Unfortunately, he keeps reminding me that our money tree is severely malnutritioned.... 
Here's to hoping 2010 will be a great year for all of us...! 

Btw, I soooo need to add a Vintage Alhambra to my teensy VCA collection, and your pics are totally enabling....!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks La Van, your pics were part of the reason I am on this slippery slope of VCA!!

Your existing collection is TDF Accessorize*me 

I think Hermeschic is also looking at the lotus ring.

This year, I have a feeling its going to be big VCA wise for *all *of us


----------



## surfergirljen

Hey all!
I don't know if there IS a price increase but it's typically a nice (awful!) round 10%. 

I LOVE the new magic pendant and all the reveals here - congrats girls!!

As for me... I'm going back down to Florida in Feb and am craving some TURQUOISE! I'm trying to be REALLY INSANELY GOOD and not shop online at all this month - then I'll not feel too too bad snagging a single motif turquoise pendant at the Naples boutique to match my bracelet!!  Wish me luck and send me lots of willpower girls!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ Lots of luck and I hope you find the turq to match the bracelet


----------



## surfergirljen

ooh good point. Maybe I'll email them and ask them to bring two or three in. 

SO excited!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

you could see if you could bring your bracelet in also, so you can match up the colour perfectly.


----------



## Ascella

Sammyjoe, congratulations to your new pendant, it looks beautiful!


----------



## Bethc

Congrats SammyJoe!  Now we're necklace twins!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Ascella and Bethc  Bethc, I kept on looking at your lovely pics while I was waiting for the hours to count down before I could pick it up!! I love it, now I need, ok would like the matching earrings, hopefully in a few months time.


----------



## avedashiva

SammyJoe - that magic pendant looks absolutely stunning on you. Wear it in good health and thanks for posting all the pics!


----------



## j0s1e267

*Sammyjoe*, ooooo, yeah I wonder!  For the same watch, the prices I have seen online (retail) seems to be about GBP33500   My money tree is in Autumn/Winter mode i.e. the branches are bare!  

*surfergirljen*, I am so excited for you!  Be good and you shall see Turquoise in a month


----------



## AnutaNY

Sammyjoe--congrats! it looks amazing on your skin.


----------



## couturequeen

AnutaNY said:


> Sammyjoe--congrats! it looks amazing on your skin.



I agree - it really pops on you. Beautiful.


----------



## mishaagui

Congratulations *Sammyjoe*! The pendant looks beautiful on you!
I wish my money tree would grow for 2010 too!


----------



## Bethc

I need to plant one too!  My next purchase is definately going to be the Turq 20 motif, that's the one that I wanted at first and got sidetracked.


----------



## kim_mac

sammyjoe, the pendant looks so beautiful on you.  you really make that pendant glow!  congrats on your first (of more to come i'm sure) vca piece!


----------



## SCL

Sammyjoe...LOVE the pendant!  It looks fabulous on you...what a nice week...gorgeous bag and jewelry!  : )

Did you say you added 2"?  The length is perfect.


----------



## LarissaHK

Sammyjoe said:


> Some pics of my first VCA piece
> Thanks to everyone for their comments
> Magic MOP WG single motif








Big congratulations *Sammyjoe * it looks gorgeous and very outstanding on you


----------



## vancleef fan

*sammyjoe*
Many congratulations on  your 1st VCA. Beautiful and looks great on you


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks *avedashiva,AnutaNY,couturequeen,mishaagui,kim_mac,SCL, **vancleef fan* flowers for you all 
Thanks for the larger picture *Larissa*
*j0s1e267* - my goodness that is a pricey watch Lol you saying- "the branches are bare"! I must remember that one, I didnt think it would cost so much, that like 2 lotus rings?
*SCL *- I didnt add any length, I am wearing it as 16inchs, I just measured it to be sure. I am so on a ban and then will get the matching earrings.
*Bethc*, it is so easy to get sidetracked, although your birkins, existing VCA and CDC's etc etc are worth it The Turq is such a special piece.

We all need some baby bio from *Hermeschic* for our money trees.


----------



## orchids

Congrats Sammyjoe!  I love this pendant, and it looks wonderful on you!


----------



## j0s1e267

*Sammyjoe*, the list price is alot but here, the watch is just abit more than THE Lotus Ring, hence the huge temptation.  As I said, the branches on my money tree are bare so both are not exactly up for consideration!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Orchids, I love your VCA collection!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

j0s1e267 said:


> *Sammyjoe*, the list price is alot but here, the watch is just abit more than THE Lotus Ring, hence the huge temptation. As I said, the branches on my money tree are bare so both are not exactly up for consideration!


 
Ahh, but you have always wanted the lotus ring Josie, its your grail ring When the leaves on your branches return, both will be around.


----------



## hermeschicuk

^^the ring is tdf!! im going to try it on when i go to vca, i want to get a 10 motif and earrings 1st, if the rings suits (and never know till u try right) then possibly next year - i hope you get the ring josie, its stunning and your heart seams set on it........


----------



## twigski

Congrats Sammyjoe! It looks great on you!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Twigski, your posts about first getting into VCA a while ago was part of the reason I have my first piece.

A*me posted some droolworthy earrings in the ref thread


----------



## La Vanguardia

For all our money trees, well if the branches are bare this winter, it's going to be spring in a few months so, hopefully, new stems and flowers will grow lol! 

*josie - *Seeing all the things you've bought so far, you could have gotten the Lotus ring honey lol! It looks fab on you!

*Sammyjoe - *Let the countdown begin for your future Alhambra earclips!

*hermeschicuk - *Have fun when you're at the VCA boutique. I hope the Lotus looks great on you. I wanted to buy it but, alas, my hand and fingers were not meant for the ring. The sizing and how it looked on me was just off lol! 

*kim_mac - *Go get the Two Butterflies BTF ring ... I really love mine and wear it almost all the time. It's perfect for day to night and I like how it matches with YG/WG and even RG. I actually miss this ring when I'm not wearing it. I do think a lot nowadays with my purchases because I've been an impulsive buyer in the past and have wasted so much money. Now, I weigh in the pros and cons to be sure instead of just adding another piece of item in my closet/jewelry box lol!

*Accessorize*Me - *Love how your Frivole earclips look paired with your multi-flower Frivole ring ... gorgeous! Whenever I wear my Frivole earclips with my 2-flower Frivole BTF ring it puts a smile on my face.


----------



## calisnoopy

Sammyjoe said:


> Thanks Josie, its been a long time coming
> 
> Calisnoopy, your wishlist is looking divine , you could take a look at the butterfly ring and pendant.



yess...i think a butterfly set would be a nice change in VCA for me



vancleef fan said:


> Hi cali, very nice list
> Just wanted to tell u that the Rose de noel pendant isn't practical 24/7, you can't shower nor sleep with it.... I think you should go for the Lotus ring  the WOW affect



hehe...but the Lotus ring I couldnt shower or sleep in those either but I think you are right...may be time for a ring again hehe




La Vanguardia said:


> *Sammyjoe - *Yikes, the talk of a price increase scares me lol!
> 
> *calisnoopy - *As vancleef fan said, I don't think the Rose de Noel are practical for showering and sleeping. I've seen them in the boutique and the necklace also has a pin/brooch at the back.



ohhh i didnt know about this pin/brooch in the back of a lot of VCA pieces, need to pay attention more haha

yahhh def the lotus ring catches my eye each time i see it, plus it would go very well with my lotus earrings hehe


----------



## calisnoopy

Accessorize*me said:


> WOW!!! The FM Master Square looks amazing here!! Really got me tempted on the WG with Diamonds instead of RG....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the pic..!!!...I MUST FOCUS this year...LOLs!!




i LOVE this pic...the ring is GORGEOUS...watch too but back to the ring....*drool*


----------



## kim_mac

i so happy to share with you all what i received from DH on xmas...

yg sweet alhambra butterfly pendant with mop (to match the same bracelet a got a few months ago)...


----------



## kim_mac

but...

i guess he knows me too well, and i'm a diamond girl!!!  so here's part 2 of my xmas gift!

wg diamond butterfly pendant (sorry, i don't know the name of the collection but if i had to guess byzantine?)  

i love it so much - sparkly, feminine, delicate, whimsical, and sooo undeniably vca!!!

now i just need la van's 2 butterflies btf ring haha!!!


----------



## kim_mac

here's some modeling shots of me wearing on the shorter length and longer length.  which do you think looks better - shorter or longer?


----------



## Accessorize*me

Thank you *Sammyjoe*!

*La Van*, I saw your post about those Earrings too! They're probably what pushed me over the edge!!

*kim_mac*, your new additions are TOTALLY DROOL-WORTHY! Love both Butterflies....The Part 2 one is almost blinding....! 

You look wonderful with it, I like it worn slightly lower myself....Maybe because it just looks more comfy, but either way, I'm sure you would turn heads!


----------



## kim_mac

thank you, accessorize*me - i love seeing your action shots on the hermes forum!  your style is impeccable, and your compliment means a lot!


----------



## LarissaHK

*kim_mac* gorgeous gifts, sweet alhambra butterfly looks so lovely and the diamond butterfly is just stunning. Congratulations

*Accessorize*me*: fabulous earrings, love the flower motif and they makes perfect pair with the ring

*Sammyjoe* I think you are a pendant twin with Mariah....but I prefer it on you as your skin tone make it looks more outstanding


----------



## mishaagui

*kim_mac* - Congratulations! How i wish my DH would give me something from VCA too Wonderful butterfly pendants! Part 2 pendant is TDF! I like how it looks with  the longer length 

*Accessorize*me* - The frivole earrings paired with the multi-flower ring is just gorgeous! I Love the Frivole collection!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lol *Larissa*!!

Wow *Kim_mac*, your DH did fantastic for Christmas 
The sweet looks so cute and for the butterfly, I think I would like it the longer length. They are both beautiful the diamond butterfly is just crazy beautiful


----------



## hermeschicuk

congrats kim mac!! and i too prefer the longer length!


----------



## mrb4bags

Congrats Sammyjoe and kim mac.  Your pieces are lovely!!
Thanks for sharing the pics.  Now I have more to add to my wishlist.  Grow money tree grow.


----------



## evekitti

I came across this Alhambra necklace online, and I was wondering which range it belongs to. I can't seem to find it on the VCA website. Is it a limited edition?


----------



## Bethc

^^ Interesting, I've never seen it before...  since it's got different types of motifs, I would think it's Magic, but it could be Lucky too, I guess.


----------



## Hermes_Insider

evekitti said:


> I came across this Alhambra necklace online, and I was wondering which range it belongs to. I can't seem to find it on the VCA website. Is it a limited edition?


 this is the magic CHLOE (as in the store) edition necklace, and yes it is a limited edition. it also comes with a baq, snake skin with the motifs as the handles only two in the world, one is in dubai, the bag is about $25,000 hope this helps


----------



## evekitti

Thanks Mo12! Too bad it's a limited edition. I like the combination.


----------



## calisnoopy

evekitti said:


> I came across this Alhambra necklace online, and I was wondering which range it belongs to. I can't seem to find it on the VCA website. Is it a limited edition?



ohhh this is nice...i like it...i wonder when it came out


----------



## kim_mac

DILEMMA - i wore my diamond butterfly pendant all day yesterday and i'm wondering if it's right for me.  all my other pendants are on a "bail" so they move around on the chain.  the butterfly is stationary so i found myself constantly making sure it was centered on my neck and the butterfly was perfectly straight - OCD me. 

wondering if i should consider exchanging for the same butterfly but the charm version (with lobster claw bail) so the butterfly part would be tilted at 45 degree angle and able to move around on a chain.  that's what i'm accustomed to.  or maybe i should keep this one since it's so different from all my other pendants.  

HELP!  any advice???


----------



## La Vanguardia

*kim_mac - *The Sweet butterfly is soooo cute! I also prefer the longer length of the diamond butterfly necklace. Tough one on the question about exchanging or not. Will you layer it with other necklaces? I think this necklace is more unique and would loof fab layered with a longer necklace! However, if you'll layer with short necklaces, the one on a bail might be easier. Also, if you already start feeling that you want the butterfly centered all the time, would you ever get used to the idea overtime of the butterfly being a bit tilted? I know that for me, I'd also want it centered all the time lol!


----------



## kashmira

Ascella said:


> For those living in Japan there is a VCA exhibition in Tokyo right now called The Spirit of Beauty. A few jewelleries were also made specially for this occasion:


 
Is this also the magic Chloe edition necklace or is this called something else? In any way it is beyond stunning!


----------



## surfergirljen

I looove that chloe necklace! Stunning!!!

I'd love to see your butterfly necklace on, Kim_Mac, to offer an opinion!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Mrb4bags!

Kim_mac I agree with La Van, I think I would prefer it centred all the time, its tough one. I think you really have to be comfortable with the necklace and you may get used to it, if not its best to get something you could use more. It is a tough one because it is something different to what you are used to and unique in that sense.


----------



## surfergirljen

kim_mac said:


> here's some modeling shots of me wearing on the shorter length and longer length.  which do you think looks better - shorter or longer?



Oh I see it now! It's sooo pretty!!! 

You know... I bought the turquoise butterfly from the lucky collection and I kind of... felt the same way. Not in an OCD way... but I do prefer the ones that are hanging at an angle and I ended up returning it and eventually getting the socrates instead. This one is STUNNING (I definitely do like it longer personally - I get all mine lengthened to 18 inches, it would feel like it was chocking me shorter than 16!) but it's up to you. It's way too expensive to not be totally thrilled with it. It is GORGEOUS but if it's bothering you then change it! You can get the lobster claw changed to a bale if you want I'm sure.  I wish the butterfly in turquoise could be positioned at an angle ... I almost considered having a jeweler take it apart and do it like that but couldn't "destroy" a VCA item!


----------



## Ascella

kashmira said:


> Is this also the magic Chloe edition necklace or is this called something else? In any way it is beyond stunning!


I was thinking about the same necklace when I saw the photo evekitti posted, this one is not officially called Chloe but the design is indeed almost identical. Interestingly both have been sold exclusively in Japan.


----------



## Ascella

kim_mac said:


> here's some modeling shots of me wearing on the shorter length and longer length.  which do you think looks better - shorter or longer?


Your butterfly necklaces are stunning, congratulations!


----------



## Hermes_Insider

evekitti said:


> Thanks Mo12! Too bad it's a limited edition. I like the combination.


 
np 

i meant to say 'bag' not 'baq', in my earlier post


----------



## kim_mac

thanks for the input everyone.  still thinking about it.  i'm not into layering necklaces because everytime i try, it doesn't look right on me.  like i'm trying too hard to be hip (and i'm really not haha).  

surfergirljen - thanks for the suggestion on changing the lobster claw into a regular bail.  i love how accomodating vca can be!  i know i would wear this pendant a lot more if it were on a bail but i'm also considering keeping it the way it is and save it for more dressy/special occasions (so i can be OCD for only 1 night at a time haha).  

hmmmm, change and wear everyday or keep and save for special occasions????


----------



## hermeschicuk

hi, im going to vegas in a couple of months - is there a VCA in vegas and if so where???? thanks in advance!


----------



## kim_mac

hermeschicuk said:


> hi, im going to vegas in a couple of months - is there a VCA in vegas and if so where???? thanks in advance!



yes, at the shoppes at palazzo 2nd floor (connected to venetian):

http://www.palazzolasvegas.com/shoppes.aspx

Van Cleef & Arpels
                       (702) 696-7139

very nice sales associates - chizuko and jimmy are fantastic to work with.   

have fun trying on all the gorgeous pieces!!!


----------



## Vixy

There is also a jewelry store on the lower level of Palazzo that carries VCA, they don't charge tax if you have it shipped.
A new VCA also opened up at the Crystal Mall in the City Center.


----------



## kim_mac

Vixy said:


> There is also a jewelry store on the lower level of Palazzo that carries VCA, they don't charge tax if you have it shipped.
> A new VCA also opened up at the Crystal Mall in the City Center.



yes, you are right - i think the jewelry store on the lower level has a big "IWC" sign and sells jewelry and watches.  they didn't have as many VCA pieces as the boutique upstairs though.  i didn't know about the new one in city center.  i can't wait to go to vegas to check out city center!!!


----------



## Vixy

Yup,that is the one I was referring to. I was there over New Years and the selection is decent but obviously not as large as the boutique. If they don't have a particular piece, they can call up their other stores and they can also place an order for you.

THe city center is pretty impressive. It definitely stands out because architecturally it is so different from everything else on the strip.





kim_mac said:


> yes, you are right - i think the jewelry store on the lower level has a big "IWC" sign and sells jewelry and watches. they didn't have as many VCA pieces as the boutique upstairs though. i didn't know about the new one in city center. i can't wait to go to vegas to check out city center!!!


----------



## hermeschicuk

great thanks everybody!


----------



## texasbrooke

The VCA store in Palazzo also does not charge sales tax if you ship.  I've bought 4 pieces there-- 2 in person myself, 1 in person by DH, and 1 by phone.  All 4 were shipped.  All 4 were no tax and minimal overnight FedEx shipping ($40 or $50).  I also bought 1 piece in the authorized seller in St. Maarten.  Their election was extremely limited but I did get 10% off and no tax! score!


----------



## twigski

texasbrooke said:


> The VCA store in Palazzo also *does not charge sales tax if you ship*. I've bought 4 pieces there-- 2 in person myself, 1 in person by DH, and 1 by phone. All 4 were shipped. All 4 were no tax and minimal overnight FedEx shipping ($40 or $50). I also bought 1 piece in the authorized seller in St. Maarten. Their election was extremely limited but I did get 10% off and no tax! score!


 
FYI- Most SA @ VCA will work w/you & not charge sales tax. I usually purchase my pieces from the NM boutique but I'm thinking of purchasing from a VCA boutique. I spoke w/a SA from the VCA boutique & she can work with me so that I don't pay taxes. I could walk out w/the item but I need to provide an out of state address.


----------



## hermeschicuk

^^butdo you know how does this work if you are in the uk?? i mean id imagine if you declare it you are charged in the uk the 17.5%vat amount right?? and if you ship it they declare the value and customs will post u a 17.5% bill????


----------



## surfergirljen

Hey girls!

Two things - first, Kim Mac I am TOTALLY DROOLING over your pink bag!! OMG it's just so punchy and PRETTY! Every time it comes in the posts I drool!

Secondly - for those lusting after the Gray/White MOP MAGIC long necklace... there is one listed on ebay for a deal! I have no idea who is selling it and in no way am pushing it - I just have a couple of automatic searches and happened to look at ALL VCA today on ebay b/c I was bored and came across it. I think it didn't pop up on my searches b/c it doesn't say "Magic" or "Alhambra" in the subject line. Anyway - if you've been lusting after one it certainly looks like an authentic deal!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Van-Cleef-Arpel...es_Pendants?hash=item27ae737516#ht_940wt_1011


----------



## tillie46

I'm waiting for Last Call or T.J.'s to carry VCA before I can afford it


----------



## Sammyjoe

hermeschicuk said:


> hi, im going to vegas in a couple of months - is there a VCA in vegas and if so where???? thanks in advance!


 
Remember to take pictures of what you try on!!


----------



## charmqueen

hermeschicuk said:


> hi, im going to vegas in a couple of months - is there a VCA in vegas and if so where???? thanks in advance!



I just visited the new Van Cleef store at City Center in Las Vegas last week.  It is a company owned store and bigger than the store on the second floor at Palazzo shops.  The Palazzo store is not a corporate store but a privately own store that sells only VCA.  If you walked in you wouldn't know the difference, except that the selection is smaller than at City Center.

The store at City Center has a much larger selection.  I found the staff at both stores to be very helpful and have purchased several times from the Palazzo store.


----------



## anmldr1

I have been lurking around the vca posts falling in love with everyones amazing pieces  I think i'm going to finally make the leap tomorrow...i'm just not sure what i should start off with.  I know that as soon as i buy my first piece i'm going to be addicted  I'm thinking of the vintage alhambra 10 motif necklace or the bracelet in yellow gold with white mop.  I was wondering if anyone knows the price of the lucky alhambra bracelet.


----------



## Vixy

The lucky bracelet I believe is $4300, I just purchase one 2 weeks ago. It's soo cute but I think the 10 motif necklace would also be nice.



anmldr1 said:


> I have been lurking around the vca posts falling in love with everyones amazing pieces I think i'm going to finally make the leap tomorrow...i'm just not sure what i should start off with. I know that as soon as i buy my first piece i'm going to be addicted I'm thinking of the vintage alhambra 10 motif necklace or the bracelet in yellow gold with white mop. I was wondering if anyone knows the price of the lucky alhambra bracelet.


----------



## greentea81

i love VCA designs... whenever i see a new jewellery pieces design by VCA, i can notice some uniqueness & "trademark" in each of it... really hope that one day i can afford to buy one...


----------



## kim_mac

surfergirljen said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Two things - first, Kim Mac I am TOTALLY DROOLING over your pink bag!! OMG it's just so punchy and PRETTY! Every time it comes in the posts I drool!
> 
> Secondly - for those lusting after the Gray/White MOP MAGIC long necklace... there is one listed on ebay for a deal! I have no idea who is selling it and in no way am pushing it - I just have a couple of automatic searches and happened to look at ALL VCA today on ebay b/c I was bored and came across it. I think it didn't pop up on my searches b/c it doesn't say "Magic" or "Alhambra" in the subject line. Anyway - if you've been lusting after one it certainly looks like an authentic deal!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Van-Cleef-Arpel...es_Pendants?hash=item27ae737516#ht_940wt_1011



thank you!  i have to tell you that the picture in my avatar makes the bag appear more bright pink than it really is.  it's more a subdued pink, and looks progressively more raspberry as the day turns to night.  indoor lights and flash make the bag appear more bright and poppy.  nevertheless, i LOVE this bag!


----------



## hermes_fan

What do you mean by "extension piece"? Will VCA seamlessly join the 2 for you?  I just bought the 10 MOP vintage alhambra and i feel that it is quite high on the neck (I'm way too matchy - matchy and have a single pendant, earrings and ring as well!)  Has anyone had the 10 motif chain lengthened by an inch.  One salesperson at the ny store said they could do it, but my salesperson said no it wasn't necessary...


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think they mean a removeable chain of gold which you can use to lengthen and decrease the length of the chain, to be honest, if you feel you want a few inches longer, get a few inches longer, only you know your neck and comfort levels. I can so see myself getting the earrings by June smile1:, you have a great collection Hermes Fan.


----------



## wintotty

Got 2 packages today one is a bag and the other is a bracelet.......
























Bracelet is my VERY 1st VCA piece.....bag is Gold 30 Togo with PHW


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats Wintotty, I saw your pics in the hermes ref section and hoped you would put pics here for everyone to see!!! They are both stunning!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*wintotty - *FABULOUS!!! Enjoy your new Birkin and VCA bracelet!


----------



## cayenne-pepper

Sammyjoe said:


> Wearing the pendant. I have to get the matching earrings - Grow Money Tree Grow for 2010



Very nice!  I love, love the Alhambra collection.


----------



## cayenne-pepper

wintotty said:


> Got 2 packages today one is a bag and the other is a bracelet.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bracelet is my VERY 1st VCA piece.....bag is Gold 30 Togo with PHW



OH, I love the bracelet and the birkin!  TDF!


----------



## cayenne-pepper

Hi!  I'm new to this thread - was suggested to come visit by a very lovely PFer (*sammyjoe*)! 

Here are a couple of pics (previously posted in the Hermes In Action thread).  You can see my Vintage White MOP necklace.  I also have other Alhambra pieces in grey MOP - will try to post those later!  

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Sammyjoe

:welcome2: *Cayenne Pepper*!! You have a stunning collection


----------



## kim_mac

wintotty, congrats on the birkin and 1st vca piece.  that bracelet was my first vca piece too.  you will love it.  enjoy!


----------



## kim_mac

cayenne pepper, you make the wg mop look so pretty!


----------



## mishaagui

wintotty said:


> Got 2 packages today one is a bag and the other is a bracelet.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bracelet is my VERY 1st VCA piece.....bag is Gold 30 Togo with PHW



Beautiful!! Congratulations *wintotty*! VCA & H - a match made in heaven!


----------



## mishaagui

Welcome *Cayenne Pepper*! Loving your action photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bethc

wintotty - Congratulations!! Both the bracelet and the bag are gorgeous!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## wintotty

Thank you! I'm planning on wearing it with YG Love bangle...
Is mother of pearl fragile? I'm scared that bangle may scratch the mother of pearl....


----------



## petruscaca

What a lovely ring!


----------



## petruscaca

mishaagui said:


> Beautiful!! Congratulations *wintotty*! VCA & H - a match made in heaven!


 Really a good match!


----------



## butterfly36029

Hii I believe i have asked this before but can't find the answer in this thread...how much are the white gold MOP small clover/alhambra studs? Thank you!


----------



## vancleef fan

*Wintotty*
Congratulations on both lovely pieces...
I love your bag in gold togo with white stiching


----------



## vancleef fan

*Cayane pepper*
Welcome to the forum and thanx for posting... Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## Bethc

wintotty said:


> Thank you! I'm planning on wearing it with YG Love bangle...
> Is mother of pearl fragile? I'm scared that bangle may scratch the mother of pearl....


 
I wear my WG MOP braclet w/my WG Love bangle.  MOP isn't that fragile, I wouldn't go swimming in it.  Yes, they will both scratch over time, but I like the way they go together.


----------



## Suzie

Goodness, this thread is dangerous. I have peeked here from time to time and today I started to read from the beginning.

Wow, you ladies have some amazing pieces.

I think I need a necklace. I will probably start off with baby steps, maybe a white gold MOP clover necklace. I will have to investigate further as I am not sure where to buy VCA in Australia, maybe I might have to wait for a trip overseas.

Ladies, do you know the approximate price for this necklace?


----------



## j0s1e267

*wintotty*, GREAT choice!  WG MOP bracelet is super versatile (goes with EVERYTHING!), I wear mine all the time, sometimes with my WG Turquoise.  So far, it has been fine and I am not worrying about the MOP/Turquoise for daily wear.  I must admit, I do occasionally freak out and will take my bracelets off so that they can "rest"  but before I know it, they are back on cos I miss them so much!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*cayenne-pepper*, your VCA piece is simply beautiful, but your smile is the what is dazzling! You look fab, congratulations!!

*Wintotty*, as usual you have impeccable taste! Totally drooling over your new goodies!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Suzie said:


> Goodness, this thread is dangerous. I have peeked here from time to time and today I started to read from the beginning.
> 
> Wow, you ladies have some amazing pieces.
> 
> I think I need a necklace. I will probably start off with baby steps, maybe a *white gold MOP clover necklace*. I will have to investigate further as I am not sure where to buy VCA in Australia, maybe I might have to wait for a trip overseas.
> 
> Ladies, do you know the approximate price for this necklace?


 
Hi Suzie and welcome, if it's the single magic mop necklace you ref to it's £1950. You may mean the 10 motif necklace in the UK it is £4xxx. The others will chip in, they are lucky enough to own these items 
I would imagine that it would cost less aboard.


----------



## Suzie

^Thanks Sammyjoe, where is the money tree?


----------



## Sammyjoe

I wish I knew Suzie!!


----------



## zhuzhulove

Gorgeous&#65374;


----------



## wintotty

Could anyone tell me the price for this beautiful Accessorize*me's ring??


----------



## cayenne-pepper

*sammyjoe, kim_mac, mishaagui, vancleef fan, Accessorize*me*:  Thanks for your warm welcome and kind words!  

Here are some more pics from my VCA collection:

White Gold Grey MoP Earrings







White Gold Grey MoP Bracelet 






White Gold Grey MoP Ring






Action Shot with the earrings, bracelet and white MoP necklace (was not wearing the ring...would have been too much, no?)


----------



## Sammyjoe

beautiful cayenne pepper!!! simply beautiful  my wishlist just doubled


----------



## avedashiva

I agree with sammyjoe - accesorize - you've cause me to add to my wish list. I love how you wear the modern collection. Your H and Van Cleef collections pair so beautifully together. Pls keep the pictures coming!


----------



## cayenne-pepper

avedashiva said:


> I agree with sammyjoe - accesorize - you've cause me to add to my wish list. I love how you wear the modern collection. Your H and Van Cleef collections pair so beautifully together. Pls keep the pictures coming!





Sammyjoe said:


> beautiful cayenne pepper!!! simply beautiful  my wishlist just doubled



Sorry, I'm enabling now...  I have ALOT of action shots with my white MoP necklace as I wear it almost everyday.  

Here are a couple more (both previously posted in the Hermes threads):
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## avedashiva

cayenne-pepper said:


> Sorry, I'm enabling now... I have ALOT of action shots with my white MoP necklace as I wear it almost everyday.
> 
> Here are a couple more (both previously posted in the Hermes threads):
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
Thanks for posting more pics. I love how you aren't afraid to mix metals. By the way, do you have any closeups on your lovely e-ring - couldn't help bu not notice it. Thanks!


----------



## Accessorize*me

wintotty said:


> Could anyone tell me the price for this beautiful Accessorize*me's ring??



*Wintotty*, Thank you! I assume u are referring to my 8 Flower YG Frivole one since I don't have any other VCA Ring...._yet_?  LOLS! 

The current price in Singapore with 7% GST  included is SGD$9560/-, Approx. USD $8500/- I think...If I am not wrong, it shld be slightly cheaper to buy in the US prob due to FX.


----------



## j0s1e267

*cayenne-pepper*, you totally rock your VCA pieces!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Accessorize*me said:


> *Wintotty*, Thank you! I assume u are referring to my 8 Flower YG Frivole one since I don't have any other VCA Ring...._yet_?  LOLS!
> 
> The current price in Singapore with 7% GST  included is SGD$9560/-, *Approx. USD $8500/-* I think...If I am not wrong, it shld be slightly cheaper to buy in the US prob due to FX.



Ack!! Many apologies...I got the exchange rate wrong, it should be approx. USD$6850/-....


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Cayenne-pepper*, you look wonderful with your VCA!! I adore your Birkin too...!!


----------



## wintotty

Accessorize*me said:


> Ack!! Many apologies...I got the exchange rate wrong, it should be approx. USD$6850/-....




Thank you!! And the price sounds much better! I'm working on getting a 2 Butterfly BTF ring, I want your ring for my 2nd VCA ring!


----------



## Accessorize*me

wintotty said:


> Thank you!! And the price sounds much better! I'm working on getting a 2 Butterfly BTF ring, I want your ring for my 2nd VCA ring!


 
The 2 Butterfly one looks AMAZING!! I had that on my list for a while but sadly it didn't suit me.....

Do share loads of pics when you get yours...!!!


----------



## cayenne-pepper

mishaagui said:


> When i joined this forum more than a year ago... i was totally obsessed with purses.. then i started lurking into the the jewelry section & had my first encounter with Van Cleef & Arpels... I was in love!  I saved the site in my fave list & looked at it almost everyday dreaming that one day i would own a piece VCA.
> 
> My dream came true last May when finally i purchased my 1st VCA - A magic alhambra ring in yellow gold with grey MOP....
> 
> June came & i was lucky to be part of a once in a lifetime chance to buy VCA at 75%  off (the boutique carrying VCA jewelry were selling off their last stocks) - I got myself - 2 vintage alhambra pendants ,a ring & a Frivole YG pendant..... With my new goodies on hand.. i was already dreaming of the next piece of jewelry (or watch) to save up for... OMG! Is this what they call an addiction??
> 
> I know i am not alone &  would like to hear from all those guilty of loving VCA !!.  Let's talk about how our addiction started, which piece was our 1st, thoughts about VCA, our wish list... basically anything VCA...



*mishaagui*, I'm still trying to catch up on this loooong but awesome thread but had to tell you how lovely your VCA pieces are!  And 75% off??


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Cayenne-pepper - *Fab action pics with your VCA. Maybe we should start posting our VCA in Action pics!

*wintotty - *Have you decided to get the 2 Butterflies BTF ring instead of the Lotus?


----------



## LeeMiller

Wow, I'm loving the updates!

So I went to VCA in DC again and they told me that they were moving sometime soon, location to be announced!  I tried on many things but nothing felt perfect for me.  Unfortunatley my #1 choice, the 20 motif alhambra in YG was not in stock.  I might have to make a special trip to NYC one day to try this necklace on!!


----------



## mishaagui

cayenne-pepper said:


> *mishaagui*, I'm still trying to catch up on this loooong but awesome thread but had to tell you how lovely your VCA pieces are!  And 75% off??



Thanks *Cayenne-pepper*! As of to date, i've down-sized my collection - gave one of the VA pendants to my niece as a x-mas gift & gave the VA ring (which was too small for me) to my youngest sister.

Now, saving up for VA earclips in MOP & YG  but after seeing your action shots.. think i WANT an alhambra WG set too! 

Btw, i love how you mix metals.. wish i had the courage to do that


----------



## wintotty

La Vanguardia said:


> *Cayenne-pepper - *Fab action pics with your VCA. Maybe we should start posting our VCA in Action pics!
> 
> *wintotty - *Have you decided to get the 2 Butterflies BTF ring instead of the Lotus?




My SA is doing a transfer for me to try on the ring this Saturday. I'll try it on and if I love it, I'll wait to get it until NM has another GC event, which my SA said is before the valentines day......


----------



## cayenne-pepper

avedashiva said:


> Thanks for posting more pics. I love how you aren't afraid to mix metals. By the way, do you have any closeups on your lovely e-ring - couldn't help bu not notice it. Thanks!



*avedashiva*, my e-ring is Asprey, oval canary diamond with 2 half moon white diamonds.  I will try to find a better closeup for you!  :back2topic:

*mishaagui & avedashiva*: I never thought twice about mixing metals - I didn't want to be too matchy-matchy, KWIM?

Thank you *J0s1e267, A*me, La Vanguardia, mishaagui, avedashiva* for your kind words!  Sorry to hijack the thread with my action shots and enabling in the process


----------



## avedashiva

cayenne-pepper said:


> *avedashiva*, my e-ring is Asprey, oval canary diamond with 2 half moon white diamonds. I will try to find a better closeup for you! :back2topic:
> 
> *mishaagui & avedashiva*: I never thought twice about mixing metals - I didn't want to be too matchy-matchy, KWIM?
> 
> Thank you *J0s1e267, A*me, La Vanguardia, mishaagui, avedashiva* for your kind words! Sorry to hijack the thread with my action shots and enabling in the process


 
No need for apologies - it is a joy to see your pictures and all the other lovely photos that are posted here


----------



## Suzie

Love your pics cayenne-pepper. Is the necklace you are wearing a 10 motif. Sorry for the question but I am new to this thread and I am falling in love with VCA. (just need some $$$$$)


----------



## cayenne-pepper

Suzie said:


> Love your pics cayenne-pepper. Is the necklace you are wearing a 10 motif. Sorry for the question but I am new to this thread and I am falling in love with VCA. (just need some $$$$$)



Yes, *Suzie*, it is the 10 motif.  I just love it!  I bought it in '07 in Paris and have been wearing it nonstop since!


----------



## cayenne-pepper

avedashiva said:


> No need for apologies - it is a joy to see your pictures and all the other lovely photos that are posted here



Thanks *avedashiva*!  Here is my Asprey ring, as promised.  Sorry, everybody for going off topic


----------



## Accessorize*me

cayenne-pepper said:


> Thanks *avedashiva*! Here is my Asprey ring, as promised. Sorry, everybody for going off topic


 
WOWZAS!!! Thank you sooo much for sharing pics! Your E-Ring is STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## Suzie

^I die!!!!


----------



## mishaagui

OMG! It's Gorgeous!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for posting Cayenne Pepper, and you are not going off topic at all, it is great to know the lengths and your ring is stunning 

Next on my wishlist is the VCA WG MOP earrings


----------



## Suzie

cayenne-pepper said:


> Yes, *Suzie*, it is the 10 motif. I just love it! I bought it in '07 in Paris and have been wearing it nonstop since!


 
Thanks, it's just gorgeous!!


----------



## cayenne-pepper

Sammyjoe said:


> Thanks for posting Cayenne Pepper, and you are not going off topic at all, it is great to know the lengths and your ring is stunning
> 
> Next on my wishlist is the VCA WG MOP earrings



Thank you for letting me share:  *Accessorize*me, Suzie, mishaagui and Sammyjoe*!  

*Sammyjoe*, I hope you get the earrings!


----------



## mrb4bags

Cayenne Pepper love your e ring!!


----------



## hermeschicuk

cayenne pepper your ring and flowers are beautiful!


----------



## Sammyjoe

cayenne-pepper said:


> Thank you for letting me share: *Accessorize*me, Suzie, mishaagui and Sammyjoe*!
> 
> *Sammyjoe*, I hope you get the earrings!


 
Thanks *Cayenne Pepper*, I hope I do too


----------



## avedashiva

cayenne-pepper said:


> Thanks *avedashiva*! Here is my Asprey ring, as promised. Sorry, everybody for going off topic


 
Wow this is truly stunning! Thanks for posting it


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Cayenne-Pepper - *WOW! Your e-ring is STUNNING!!!

*LeeMiller - *A pity they didn't have the necklace you wanted to try on. Well, I think a trip to NYC is always nice. I miss that city and I regret not going to VCA when I was there last year. I went to Bergdorfs several times and didn't enter VCA, which was just next door lol! Would have been fun to see their inventory and try out stuff.

*mishaagui -* What a sweet sister and aunt you are! Hope you get your VA earclips soon. I know what you mean about seeing all the actions shots of Alhambra WG jewelry, makes me want a VA WG piece too!

*Sammyjoe - *Hope you get your earrings soon too!


----------



## wintotty

They are HERE!!!!!!!! And I'm in LOOOOOOOVE!!!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Beautiful set Wintotty!!!  You have 2 really classic and stunning pieces!!

I was chatting to the VCA SA's today and I tried on the WG between the fingers Motif ring, I am in  They said that VCA are bringing out a limited edition rose gold no inlay necklace soon for breast cancer research.


----------



## orchids

Beautiful choices Wintotty! Congrats!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*wintotty -* Fabulous pieces!!! Are both the turquoise the same shade? Just wondering since in my computer the necklace looks darker.

*Sammyjoe - *Oooh, would be interesting to see the RG necklace for breast cancer research.


----------



## wintotty

La Vanguardia said:


> *wintotty -* Fabulous pieces!!! Are both the turquoise the same shade? Just wondering since in my computer the necklace looks darker.
> 
> *Sammyjoe - *Oooh, would be interesting to see the RG necklace for breast cancer research.



Thanks!

Actually you are right. Necklace is a bit darker than the ring. I don't mind though!

I considered buying 20 motif necklace, but I didn't want to spend another chunk of money when I'm getting the 2 Butterflies BTF Ring in a few weeks...
After I get the 2 Butterflies Ring, my next purchase will be 20 motif in MOP..

GAHHH....it never ends, does it? I picked up an expensive addiction


----------



## gracekelly1

wintotty - beautiful items!!


----------



## Suzie

wintotty said:


> They are HERE!!!!!!!! And I'm in LOOOOOOOVE!!!!!


 
Stunning!!


----------



## mrb4bags

Oh wintotty your pieces are fabulous!! Congrats on everything.  They look stunnig.


----------



## avedashiva

wintotty - congrats on your all your lovely new goodies. Wear them in good health. Can't wait for your future reveals!


----------



## wintotty

Thanks everyone!

Does anyone know when is VCA's next price increase?


----------



## calisnoopy

congrats wintotty!!!

love the butterfly pieces!!


----------



## lvpiggy

wintotty said:


> GAHHH....it never ends, does it? I picked up an expensive addiction


 
too true! congrats on your beautiful new pieces!! *love love love* the ring especially!!


----------



## lvpiggy

so i dropped by VC&A last weekend to inquire about this pendant . . . 







. . . and i found out it also comes in 2 other versions:

diamond & blue sapphires, set in white gold
diamond & pink sapphires, set in rose gold
both sapphire versions have the coloured stones selected & set to form a light-to-dark gradient at the transition from diamonds to sapphires . . . BEAUTIFUL!! 

this little piggy is torn! \(*(oo)*)/


----------



## surfergirljen

LOVE YOUR NEW TURQUOISE WINTOTTY!!! ooooh now I want more turquoise so badly!!! And I should be on a ban. I've been SO BAD lately. Not at VCA but everywhere else!


----------



## mishaagui

*Wintotty* - such beautiful pieces! The ring looks lovely on your fingers! Congratulations


----------



## Sammyjoe

wintotty said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Does anyone know when is VCA's next price increase?


 
In the UK, they mentioned March / April sometime.


----------



## Ascella

*cayenne-pepper* and *wintotty*: thank you for sharing your VCA pieces, they are all very lovely!


----------



## gracekelly1

lvpiggy that piece is gorgeous!! wonder what the price points are? (btw sorry to be off topic but did you manage to order made to measure louboutons in the end??)


----------



## La Vanguardia

*lvpiggy - *The Birds of Paradise catalog is drool worthy. All the pieces are shown with the various models available ... either with gemstones/diamonds and WG/YG.


----------



## Hermes4ever

Hi........ My name is ______ and I'm a vancleefaholic.


----------



## Hermes4ever

I recently bought a BTF clover ring WG....... and it's my first VCA piece. Now I'm planning to buy several pieces but no idea where to start.


----------



## wintotty

Hermes4ever said:


> I recently bought a BTF clover ring WG....... and it's my first VCA piece. Now I'm planning to buy several pieces but no idea where to start.



PLEASE post some pics!!!! I considered buying the BTF Clover in YG......


----------



## wintotty

Sammyjoe said:


> In the UK, they mentioned March / April sometime.



OH NO! That's what I was afraid of..... how much % do they usually increase?
I might have to buy 20 motif sooner than I thoght...


----------



## La Vanguardia

wintotty said:


> OH NO! That's what I was afraid of..... how much % do they usually increase?
> *I might have to buy 20 motif sooner than I thoght...*



Love this thinking lol!!! The 20 motif will be a fabulous addition to your collection!


----------



## Bethc

wintotty said:


> They are HERE!!!!!!!! And I'm in LOOOOOOOVE!!!!!


 

Absolutely gorgeous!!  I love them both (I'm also drooling over your J12!)  Congratulations!!


----------



## AnutaNY

Wintotty-aboslutely gorgeous. Your ring is tdf...


----------



## birkingal

kim_mac said:


> i so happy to share with you all what i received from DH on xmas...
> 
> yg sweet alhambra butterfly pendant with mop (to match the same bracelet a got a few months ago)...




Oh, I think I'm in love! This is so sweet (guess that's why they call it sweet   ). Does anyone know how much this cost in the UK? Is the length of the necklace adjustable?


----------



## SCL

Wintotty, Congratulations!


----------



## Sammyjoe

birkingal said:


> Oh, I think I'm in love! This is so sweet (guess that's why they call it sweet ). Does anyone know how much this cost in the UK? Is the length of the necklace adjustable?


 
Hi,I think its around £950 or £1k ish not 100% sure. The best thing to do is call the boutique the SA's are really friendly. I am sure they are adjustable, it maybe a case of asking them for an removable extender.


----------



## Accessorize*me

Oh my!!! Your Ring looks sooooo pretty on you!!!....Totally inspiring!


----------



## gemrock

my VCA diamond earrings, couldn't resist


----------



## gracekelly1

^^which design is this?? looks quite vintage???


----------



## gemrock

*gracekelly1 *yes it is vintage. Bought at a Lapada fair.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Oooh la la! Looks huge ... would love to see modelling pics. 



gemrock said:


> my VCA diamond earrings, couldn't resist


----------



## gemrock

Thank you *La Vanguardia *for blowing up the pic. Do teach me how to do this?

Just finished posting my Graff and now adding my David Morris to the statement jewelry thread. Addicted to magnificent jewels.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Beautiful Jewels Gemrock!


----------



## gracekelly1

gemrock - stunning items!!


----------



## cayenne-pepper

wintotty said:


> They are HERE!!!!!!!! And I'm in LOOOOOOOVE!!!!!



*wintotty*:  Congratulations!  You have really amazing pieces!


----------



## mishaagui

*gemrock* ~ those are stunning earrings!


----------



## birkingal

Thanks, *Sammyjoe*!

Wow, I'm seeing some amazing eye candy here. A real feast for the eyes.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ I really like reading the thread because you can see the ride the ladies here had to get their VCA goodies, the choices, process, colours, design and the way they really rock their pieces


----------



## j0s1e267

*cayenne-pepper*, I LOVE your Asprey ring!!!  

*wintotty*, GORGEOUS pieces!  We are twins for all the pieces you have!  I love them all and wear them alot!


----------



## j0s1e267

I have seen the Lucky Alhambra mini butterfly earrings in Turquoise, does anyone know if they come in MOP, WG or YG?  If yes, any idea on how much they are?


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ If I'm not mistaken I've seen the mini butterfly earrings in MOP YG on the window display ... they were sooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

gemrock said:


> Thank you *La Vanguardia *for blowing up the pic. Do teach me how to do this?


 
piggy wrote a tutorial! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback...attached-photos-oo-v-551978.html#post13982597

(^(oo)^)v


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Great tutorial *lvpiggy!*


----------



## cayenne-pepper

j0s1e267 said:


> *cayenne-pepper*, I LOVE your Asprey ring!!!
> 
> *wintotty*, GORGEOUS pieces!  We are twins for all the pieces you have!  I love them all and wear them alot!



Thank you, *j0s1e267, mrb4bags, hermeschicuk, avedashiva, La Vanguardia, Ascella*!  I love my Asprey ring, too!


----------



## gemrock

thank you *lvpiggy* very instructive tutorial, will try it out


----------



## megeve12

My DH surprised me with these lotus earrings!


----------



## megeve12

Ooops, didn't realise it came out so small!  Try again...


----------



## Sammyjoe

What a wonderful DH! Congrats Megeve12, they are stunning!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Fab Tutorial Lvpiggy!!


----------



## mishaagui

megeve12 said:


> My DH surprised me with these lotus earrings!



Oh wow! Congratulations!


----------



## avedashiva

megeve12 said:


> Ooops, didn't realise it came out so small! Try again...


  so pretty - congrats!


----------



## calisnoopy

megeve12 said:


> Ooops, didn't realise it came out so small! Try again...


 
LOVE them and CONGRATs!!!

I actually got these at Christmas too but just hadn't gotten to posting pics...LOVE LOVE your pics...made me run to my jewelry case to pull mine out and watch them sparkle...post modeling pics too hehe


----------



## lvpiggy

*megeve12* - absolutely stunning!

now . . . where would you advise one (1) small piggy to go about procuring a DH such as yours?


----------



## wintotty

That is one of the most gorgeous earrings EVER!!!!!!!!!!
Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

megeve12 said:


> Ooops, didn't realise it came out so small! Try again...


 
WOOOOOOOWWWW!!!!  Those are STUNNING!! Please indulge us with a modelling pic!!


----------



## kim_mac

wintotty - congrats on your vca pieces.  the turquoise butterflies are so pretty on you.  

megeve12 - those are some serious bling!  love the lotus earrings.  i'd love to see them in action!


----------



## Ascella

megeve12 said:


> My DH surprised me with these lotus earrings!


Absolutely beautiful!!! Please post some modeling photos as well.


----------



## cayenne-pepper

megeve12 said:


> Ooops, didn't realise it came out so small!  Try again...



Your earrings are beautiful!  What a lovely DH you have!


----------



## mrb4bags

megeve12 I love your lotus earrings!!  Congrats on such a lovely gift.


----------



## surfergirljen

OH MY LORD those earrings are SO GORGEOUS!!! I'm DROOLING! I've loved these ever since seeing them on Eva Mendes. I never wear my long hair up (hence never wear earrings much) but I swear I'd cut it short for these!!! THEY ARE SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## whistlez

Gorgeous earrings! love love them! What a lovely DH you have megeve12. 

btw I received in the mail today about the new papillion jewellery collection coming to our stores soon. Sorry its a lil dark. More eye candy when we go into our VCA store next!


----------



## SuLi

Hi everyone!  I'm been lurking in this thread for a while.  Such beautiful pieces!

I saw an advanced screening of "When in Rome" last night and I believe Kristen Bell's character wears some Van Cleef jewelry -- a necklace and watch.  Both beautiful pieces.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*megeve -* Fabulous earrings! 

*whistlez - *Thanks for the info on the new Papillons collection. From that pic, it looks like that the new pieces will be fabulous!

Well, since I haven't completely decided on which WG diamond necklace to get, I asked my SA for info on the new Papillon collection. Right now, I'm leaning more towards the Cosmos but since I haven't tried it, I still don't know how comfortable the brooch on the back will feel.


----------



## j0s1e267

Congratualtions *megeve12*!  They are GORGEOUS!  Do post modelling pics!


----------



## Bethc

megeve12 said:


> My DH surprised me with these lotus earrings!


 
Wow!  He's a keeper!!  Just gorgeous!!


----------



## whistlez

whistlez said:


> found a picture online


Collecting my ring tomorrow!!


----------



## lvpiggy

whistlez said:


> Collecting my ring tomorrow!!


 congrats! can't wait to see some modelling photos!!!


----------



## wintotty

Just got these earrings!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Looking forward to seeing your ring Whistlez!!!

Stunning earrings Wintotty!! Your H collection is looking pretty full!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Those are the earrings I am hoping for but in WG! Beautiful!!!


----------



## windycityaj

Absolutely lovely!!


----------



## mishaagui

wintotty said:


> Just got these earrings!



Lovely!
Congratulations!!  I want this so badly! Hoping to get one before the price increase


----------



## sbelle

Wow!  This is a dangerous thread to open.  I have the "itch" now!  Does NM carry VCA?  I have some gift cards burning a hole in my wallet.....


----------



## SCL

ssc, Yes!!!  Some NMs have VCA jewelry counters (e.g., NB) or in-store boutiques (e.g., SF)


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think a few members here have NM VCA SA's they work with.


----------



## sbelle

Thanks sammyjoe and SCL!  If anyone has a recommended NM SA, I'd love to know!


----------



## twigski

Wintotty- Congrats!! I would have to say that I wear my earrings the most out of my vca pieces.


----------



## SCL

ssc, Happy Shopping!  : )


----------



## kim_mac

congrats wintotty - thanks for sharing.  love all your new acquisitions lately!  enjoy!!!


----------



## avedashiva

wintotty said:


> Just got these earrings!


 
 congrats!


----------



## lvpiggy

ssc0619 said:


> Thanks sammyjoe and SCL! If anyone has a recommended NM SA, I'd love to know!


 
i bought my birds of paradise btf ring from lee-on & tim in SF - PM me if you'd like their personal contact info, or if you prefer i can put you in touch with them (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

woo woo *wintotty* you're on a roll, wahooooooo! piggy's here to cheer you on!

"\(^(oo)^\)

  (/^(oo)^)/"

 "\(^(oo)^)/"


----------



## La Vanguardia

Just got back from a short weekend trip to Paris with my parents. I tried on some VCA jewels ... Cosmos necklace (YG as they didn't have WG), Miroir des Eauxs chain (WG chain with diamonds in some places ... similar to Tiffany's Diamonds by the Yard) and the "Bird" BTF ring from Birds of Paradise lol! I love this ring so much for its fabulousness. Perhaps I should have bought it when I initially tried it on when it launched last year instead of the Two Butterflies BTF ring. I was discussing though with the SA and anyway we both agreed that the Two Butterflies go with EVERYTHING and I can wear it ALL THE TIME lol!

I didn't get any VCA but I think I'm really leaning towards the Cosmos necklace for my never-ending VCA hunt for a WG diamond necklace lol!

*Here are some Paris pictures from my trip.*

*Rooftops over Paris*







*Eiffel Tower*






*Arc de Triomphe*


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thank you for the pictures La Van  they are fab 

The 2 butterflies really does go with everything


----------



## Cinderlala

Very beautiful pix, La Van! (I can't believe I didn't even go into VCA while we were in Paris----and we were staying right by it, too! ush


----------



## SCL

LaVan...Always beautiful pictures!


----------



## Ascella

I saw the butterflies earrings today, the same kind as those in BTF ring, they are so cute. The SA at Printemps told me that the new catalogue should arrived in two weeks, really curious about how it will look like.


----------



## Accessorize*me

Lovely new additions *Wintotty*!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!*

*Sammyjoe -* I wear my Two Butterflies BTF ring practically everyday ... it's so fun and I  it! Plus, you can really see that the two butterflies are floating between the fingers ... I just always get seduced by the fabulousness of the Birds of Paradise BTF ring each time I see it lol!

*Cinderlala - *You have to visit VCA next time you're in Paris. 

*Ascella - *The Two Butterflies earrings are so fun with the two colors. Although I think for me, I'd prefer to order them in both WG diamonds as I'm not quirky enough to wear two different colors of earrings lol! Oooh, I can't wait to see the new catalog.


----------



## Ascella

La Vanguardia said:


> *Ascella - *The Two Butterflies earrings are so fun with the two colors. Although I think for me, I'd prefer to order them in both WG diamonds as I'm not quirky enough to wear two different colors of earrings lol! Oooh, I can't wait to see the new catalog.


I think it is possible to get two butterflies in one color, but I'm not sure. GL on Blv Haussmann is having a temporary exhibition of VCA jewelleries starting yesterday, I think the WG Cosmos pendant you wanted to try on is there. There were a few pieces from the Paradise collection with amazing colors.

Btw, your Paris photos are so nice!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ It is possible to get the Two Butterflies earrings in both WG diamonds. I've inquired and the price is just slightly higher. The SA I met on Saturday at VCA Printemps did mention to me the exhibition, it must have been fun to see the jewels. What's your impression on the WG Cosmos pendant/brooch/necklace? By the way, thanks for the compliments on my photos.


----------



## samiyahk

hi...been looking at everyone fab vca jewellery and wanted to ask where they sell vc&a in uk?..i live in london..does anyone know if they stock any pieces in selfridges?..thanks


----------



## laurayuki

megeve12  your earrings are gorg!  LOVE!


----------



## Sammyjoe

samiyahk said:


> hi...been looking at everyone fab vca jewellery and wanted to ask where they sell vc&a in uk?..i live in london..does anyone know if they stock any pieces in selfridges?..thanks


 Hi and welcome! No VCA in selfs, but defo in Harrods and Bond St. In Harrods the manager is called Ralph I hope you find something you love


----------



## Ascella

La Vanguardia said:


> ^ It is possible to get the Two Butterflies earrings in both WG diamonds. I've inquired and the price is just slightly higher. The SA I met on Saturday at VCA Printemps did mention to me the exhibition, it must have been fun to see the jewels. What's your impression on the WG Cosmos pendant/brooch/necklace? By the way, thanks for the compliments on my photos.


The Cosmos pendant was stunning, it is big but I think still can work as an everyday piece, although you have to test it together with your whole outfit. But no doubt that it's stunning and blingy! From the outside it looks like a normal pendant, I didn't think too much about the fact that there is a brooch pin on the backside.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Ascella - * Thanks for your thoughts. I'd keep that in mind to wear my "normal" outfit and jewelry when trying it on. I'm really curious to see, try on, and compare both the WG Cosmos pendant and WG Socrate 3-flower necklaces side by side.

When I tried the YG Cosmos in Paris, the brooch at the back felt comfortable. However, I was wearing a loose turtle neck so I tried to have the pendant/brooch lie flat around my neck while lifting/stretching the turtle neck ... it wasn't the perfect top to try on necklaces lol!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*La Van*, your pictures are gorgeous!!


----------



## Bitten

Well, I have to hang out here now - I'm loving the luxury of being able to vicariously enjoy other people's magnificent jewellery! VCA is beyond addictive!


----------



## Bitten

Wow, *Cayenne-Pepper*, your pieces are absolutely stunning - I'm really starting to fall for the Alhambra WG grey MOP bracelet and earrings. I think I'm going to have to put together a wishlist before I go to Paris.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Welcome bitten


----------



## SCL

Question for the addicts...  Do you have both WG and YG VCA pieces?  If you tend toward WG, do you find yourself wearing the YG or do these pieces rest while WG pieces get the wear?


----------



## Ascella

La Vanguardia said:


> *Ascella - * Thanks for your thoughts. I'd keep that in mind to wear my "normal" outfit and jewelry when trying it on. I'm really curious to see, try on, and compare both the WG Cosmos pendant and WG Socrate 3-flower necklaces side by side.
> 
> When I tried the YG Cosmos in Paris, the brooch at the back felt comfortable. However, I was wearing a loose turtle neck so I tried to have the pendant/brooch lie flat around my neck while lifting/stretching the turtle neck ... it wasn't the perfect top to try on necklaces lol!


Personally I still like Socrate better, but that is because I like dainty jewelries. Usually one gets used to wear a piece of jewelry (except for rings and clip earrings), so I don't think you will find the comfortability being a problem.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Ascella - *The Socrate is indeed very dainty and pretty.

*surfergirljen - *Have you worn your Socrate necklace often now that you've gotten the extension made?

*SCL - *I mainly have YG VCA pieces except with my Two Butteflies BTF, which is both YG and WG. I plan to add, hopefully, a WG necklace. I mix metals all the time as long as the "overall" look of the pieces I wear is ok. So, I guess when my VCA collection grows to having several WG and YG pieces, I'll combine using them if they look ok together.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I dont mind mixing at all *SCL*, I just have 1 WG piece, will add a few more WG pieces before this year is out for sure and then I will flip to YG, I think there is a place for both


----------



## Cinderlala

I'm thrilled to hear that some of the pendants can also be worn as pins!  I adore brooches!!!!  Now there are more items on the list to look at the next time I'm in VCA.


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> *Ascella - *The Socrate is indeed very dainty and pretty.
> 
> *surfergirljen - *Have you worn your Socrate necklace often now that you've gotten the extension made?
> 
> *SCL - *I mainly have YG VCA pieces except with my Two Butteflies BTF, which is both YG and WG. I plan to add, hopefully, a WG necklace. I mix metals all the time as long as the "overall" look of the pieces I wear is ok. So, I guess when my VCA collection grows to having several WG and YG pieces, I'll combine using them if they look ok together.



Hi La Van!
A few times, yes! I'm still nervous taking her out... LOL... I keep it in the safe so it doesn't get as much play as my Jennifer Meyer necklaces which I keep "out" and seem to get more action. But am planning on it! Especially in the summer time.


----------



## kim_mac

la van - tough choice!  i love both the cosmos and socrates collections.  they are so different.  are you going to get matching earrings or ring at some point?  if so, maybe you have definite preferences for the other pieces?  if i HAD to choose one, i think i would go with the cosmos pendant.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think we need to see pics of the choices  I just love pictures!!


----------



## kim_mac

*Socrate:*
- So dainty
- I love the flower clasp
- Can be worn day to night 
- Can easily be layered







*Cosmos:*
- Makes a statement
- Nice carat weight 
- Might be a bit too much with layering
- Can be used as a pin, but I don't know if the pin at the back gets in the way
- Would be nice to match also with the small Cosmos ring later on






[/QUOTE]

la van - i hope you don't mind me reposting an old post of yours, debating the pros and cons of both pendants with pictures!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*kim_mac - *Thanks for reposting my pros/cons/pictures. The Cosmos does look fab lol! But the Socrate is so dainty too. One thing I also like about the Cosmos is you can use other chains ... I really like the Miroir des Eaux (with diamonds around the chain tcw .95) to even spice the necklace up. Kind of like upgrading the necklace lol! 

I don't think I'll get Cosmos earrings though ... maybe too much bling for everyday wear together with the necklace. But the small Cosmos ring would be nice. I tried it before and even considered getting it instead of the Two Butterflies BTF ring. For earrings, I kind of like the Socrate 3-flower and that would be a great match to the Socrate necklace or the Cosmos necklace.

Here's a pic of the Miroir des Eauxs with the pendant ... I only want the chain, which can be bought separately. It looks similar to Tiffanys Diamonds by the Yard ... just much nicer and more massive lol! I tried it on and the diamonds around the chain also vary in size, some bigger than others. Really sparkly and cool!






*surfergirljen - *Lol! You gotta get that baby out of the safe! I use my Two Butterflies BTF ring almost everyday ... I need to get the most out of its cost per wear.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for the pic kim mac!! Ooh, they are both so beautiful!!! The chain on the Miroir des Eauxs is so pretty, La Van, if I had an endless supply of cash I would buy everything


----------



## mrb4bags

Thanks for all the pics ladies.  Everything is so gorgeous.  My wishlist gets longer and longer everytime I look at this thread.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Sammyjoe said:


> The chain on the Miroir des Eauxs is so pretty, La Van, if I had an endless supply of cash I would buy everything



Same here, same here lol! 

Mmm ... I'm off to fight the leprechaun for that HUMONGOUS pot of gold at the end of the rainbow lol!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

La Vanguardia said:


> Same here, same here lol!
> 
> *Mmm ... I'm off to fight the leprechaun for that HUMONGOUS pot of gold at the end of the rainbow* lol!!!


 
:salute::boxing:


----------



## greenstars

do you think 4000 dollars for the 10motifs alhambra necklace with tiger eye is a good deal? do you know the original price by chance ?
And what do you think about tiger eye, is it pretty?
thank you


----------



## kim_mac

here's another old pic from surfergirljen (i bookmark so much vca).  i think the socrates earrings and pendant would look so pretty feminine together.  but then that diamond chain would make the cosmos pendant even more blingy sparkly!  the cosmos ring so so awesome too.  this thread is so dangerous!  i want everything vca!!  ahhhh!!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Whooaahhhhh! This pic makes me lust for the Socrate 3-flower earrings and necklace!!! So dainty and feminine!

One thing about the Cosmos necklace is that I'm not sure the brooch at the back will be baby friendly. I hope it doesn't hurt DD's fingers when she pulls the necklace ... mmm. The Socrate necklace might be better in this regard. But, then again, DD won't be a baby forever lol!


----------



## surfergirljen

kim_mac said:


> here's another old pic from surfergirljen (i bookmark so much vca).  i think the socrates earrings and pendant would look so pretty feminine together.  but then that diamond chain would make the cosmos pendant even more blingy sparkly!  the cosmos ring so so awesome too.  this thread is so dangerous!  i want everything vca!!  ahhhh!!!!



Hee hee... that's my actual necklace on display before I bought it!


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> ^ Whooaahhhhh! This pic makes me lust for the Socrate 3-flower earrings and necklace!!! So dainty and feminine!
> 
> One thing about the Cosmos necklace is that I'm not sure the brooch at the back will be baby friendly. I hope it doesn't hurt DD's fingers when she pulls the necklace ... mmm. The Socrate necklace might be better in this regard. But, then again, DD won't be a baby forever lol!



I'm going to keep tempting you La Van!!!


----------



## Bitten

^^^ That is soooo beautiful and feminine. LOVE IT!!!!

Are there any modeling pics to torture us with??


----------



## kim_mac

so pretty!  love the flowers draped on flower picture, surfergirljen!  i didn't know that you bought the one in the photograph!  so cool!  

la van - you gotta go with what you love because DD won't be a baby for much longer!  they grow up so quickly!  i'm waiting to wear my butterfly pendant since my toddler is still grabbing at my necklaces!


----------



## La Vanguardia

I got an invitation for a special cocktail event during VCA's exhibition of haute joaillerie and watches. I think I'll go check it out, have a bit of cocktail and head back home with the latest train. Since the attire said cocktail dress, I'll have to carry that with me and probably change in the hotel bathroom where the exhibition is lol!

Anyway, I was just calculating though that for the price of the Cosmos necklace with the Miroir des Eaux diamond chain, I can almost get the 3-flower Socrate earrings and necklace together lol! Anyway, if I get the Cosmos, I don't necessarily need to get the diamond chain immediately ... it can wait. Then, I can save up more to get a fab pair of VCA diamond earrings.

*surfergirljen - *Oooh, tempting, tempting! That's cool that you got the necklace on display.

*kim_mac - *That's true ... I need to follow my heart as DD won't be a baby forever.


----------



## Sammyjoe

greenstars said:


> do you think 4000 dollars for the 10motifs alhambra necklace with tiger eye is a good deal? do you know the original price by chance ?
> And what do you think about tiger eye, is it pretty?
> thank you


 
Hi, I think it is a good deal, providing it is 100% real and not a fake piece. I think *H less* has got the tiger eye also which I think is beautiful. Considering the price above is cheaper than the price for a MOP it imo is a good deal as long as it is the real mc coy, just imo.


----------



## mrb4bags

LaVan cant wait to hear about your night out at the cocktail party.


----------



## Ascella

La Vanguardia said:


> I got an invitation for a special cocktail event during VCA's exhibition of haute joaillerie and watches. I think I'll go check it out, have a bit of cocktail and head back home with the latest train. Since the attire said cocktail dress, I'll have to carry that with me and probably change in the hotel bathroom where the exhibition is lol!


Sounds like a very nice event, hope you will enjoy it and give us a report afterward.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I hope you have lots of fun and  at the event La Van!


----------



## kim_mac

have a great time la van.  i'm sure you will see a lot of very nice pieces!  please let us know how it all goes!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks all! The event is still a couple of weeks away and I hope there'll be lots of fun people.


----------



## wintotty

It is HEREEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*wintotty - *Woohoo!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! Have you already worn it out?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Many congrats Wintotty!!! it is beautiful!!!


----------



## Bitten

Congratulations!!! Thanks for posting such great modeling pics, it looks stunning on you!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Major eye candy! *

I was browsing the Internet and landed on this Flickr page of VCA pictures ... with the names of the jewels!!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/38550879@N06/


----------



## whistlez

Congratulations Wintotty! It looks wonderful on you!

La Vanguardia! OMG.... Drooling at all the pictures!

which reminds me.. i need to upload pics of my new VCA ring!


----------



## lubird217

Can some of you share your shopping experiences at VCA in Paris? I'm going next month and would love to go in and play at the Place Vendome location but I find it all very intimidating! I'm just afraid I'm 25 and will be treated like crap! 

I don't exactly feel like traveling with my alhambra pieces (maybe my single motif MOP earrings?) and I'll be on the road for 7 weeks so I'm taking very few articles of clothing too!  Just hearing about Paris experiences would be fun  TIA!


----------



## La Vanguardia

whistlez said:


> La Vanguardia! OMG.... Drooling at all the pictures!
> 
> which reminds me.. i need to upload pics of my new VCA ring!



My jaw dropped when I landed on the page lol! So many beautiful pieces!

Oooh, do share your new VCA ring!


----------



## La Vanguardia

lubird217 said:


> Can some of you share your shopping experiences at VCA in Paris? I'm going next month and would love to go in and play at the Place Vendome location but I find it all very intimidating! I'm just afraid I'm 25 and will be treated like crap!
> 
> I don't exactly feel like traveling with my alhambra pieces (maybe my single motif MOP earrings?) and I'll be on the road for 7 weeks so I'm taking very few articles of clothing too!  Just hearing about Paris experiences would be fun  TIA!



From my experience, SAs at VCA in Paris (and everywhere I've been to) were very friendly. I've been to the boutiques in Place Vendome, Rue de la Paix and Printemps ... service was great and I could try on the different pieces. I did like Place Vendome best because the SA there was the nicest lol! Plus, if you buy something there, the VCA shopping bag's design is exclusive to that boutique lol!


----------



## lubird217

La Van - 

That flickr link has me interested in a few things that I've never seen in 5th Avenue boutique... Time for a new 'shopping bag'!!


----------



## greenstars

Sammyjoe said:


> Hi, I think it is a good deal, providing it is 100% real and not a fake piece. I think *H less* has got the tiger eye also which I think is beautiful. Considering the price above is cheaper than the price for a MOP it imo is a good deal as long as it is the real mc coy, just imo.




thanks for your opinion Sammyjoe 


..wintotty your ring looks fabulous on you !!!


----------



## Ascella

wintotty said:


> It is HEREEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


The ring looks soooo beautiful on your finger!! Congratulations!


----------



## Ascella

lubird217 said:


> Can some of you share your shopping experiences at VCA in Paris? I'm going next month and would love to go in and play at the Place Vendome location but I find it all very intimidating! I'm just afraid I'm 25 and will be treated like crap!
> 
> I don't exactly feel like traveling with my alhambra pieces (maybe my single motif MOP earrings?) and I'll be on the road for 7 weeks so I'm taking very few articles of clothing too!  Just hearing about Paris experiences would be fun  TIA!


As La Van said, all the VCA boutiques in Paris have very nice and friendly SAs. The one with most relax atmosphere is definitely at Printemps though, so you can build your confidence by starting at that counter .


----------



## wintotty

La Vanguardia said:


> *wintotty - *Woohoo!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! Have you already worn it out?




YES!!! I've been wearing and admiring it since this morning!


----------



## kim_mac

ooooh, wintotty - congrats!!!  i LOVE that ring and hope to get it someday myself.  is it comfy to wear???  i'm sure you're admiring it like crazy all day long!  i would!!!  huge congrats!  enjoy!!!


----------



## mishaagui

Congratulations *Wintotty*! It looks stunning on you!


----------



## calisnoopy

Random shots I had just now while uploading other pics...




Lotus Small Earrings



Frivole WG Small Earrings



Frivole WG Pendant Necklace


----------



## mrb4bags

Wintotty congrats on your goorgeous new btf ring.

Calisnoopy love all your pieces!  

Thanks for posting ladies.


----------



## Bitten

*calisnoopy*, those pieces look gorgeous on you!!

Love your avatar BTW - soooo cute!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lovely modelling shots Calisnoopy!! Your collection is simply stunning!


----------



## sbelle

Could I ask for some advice?

All of a sudden I have become obsessed by VCA, this thread, and the pictures of all the beautiful collections of the posters on this thread.  I've got some gift cards burning a whole in my pocket and want to get a 20 motif vintage alhambra necklace.

Here's where I would love your thoughts.  

My understanding is I have a choice of white mop with white gold and onyx with yellow gold.  This is what is running through my mind...

I am drawn to the onyx because I love black and wear black all the time.  BUT, is it mistake if I wear a lot of black?  Would the onyx stand out?
The downside to the onyx is that I wear mostly platinum/white gold.  I have started wearing some yellow gold and mixing yellow and white, but white looks the best against my skin.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Sammyjoe

ssc0619 said:


> Could I ask for some advice?
> 
> All of a sudden I have become obsessed by VCA, this thread, and the pictures of all the beautiful collections of the posters on this thread. I've got some gift cards burning a whole in my pocket and want to get a 20 motif vintage alhambra necklace.
> 
> Here's where I would love your thoughts.
> 
> 
> My understanding is I have a choice of white mop with white gold and onyx with yellow gold. This is what is running through my mind...
> 
> I am drawn to the onyx because I love black and wear black all the time. BUT, is it mistake if I wear a lot of black? Would the onyx stand out?
> The downside to the onyx is that I wear mostly platinum/white gold. I have started wearing some yellow gold and mixing yellow and white, but *white looks the best against my skin.*
> Any thoughts?


 
I really love both, but the fact that you feel white looks best against your skin would be a winner in my book


----------



## kim_mac

ssc0619 said:


> Could I ask for some advice?
> 
> All of a sudden I have become obsessed by VCA, this thread, and the pictures of all the beautiful collections of the posters on this thread.  I've got some gift cards burning a whole in my pocket and want to get a 20 motif vintage alhambra necklace.
> 
> Here's where I would love your thoughts.
> 
> My understanding is I have a choice of white mop with white gold and onyx with yellow gold.  This is what is running through my mind...
> 
> I am drawn to the onyx because I love black and wear black all the time.  BUT, is it mistake if I wear a lot of black?  Would the onyx stand out?
> The downside to the onyx is that I wear mostly platinum/white gold.  I have started wearing some yellow gold and mixing yellow and white, but white looks the best against my skin.
> Any thoughts?



you can get the white mop with yg or wg and i think the onyx both ways too (although i've only seen it with the yg).  i think you should wear what you usually do (eg black) and try both on.  i think you'll know pretty quickly which one you prefer.  if i had to choose, i would go with the mop because it seems more versatile (season and clothing choices).  just my opinion though.  i actually love the mop with wg in the 20 motif length and the mop in yg in the 10 motif length (with bracelet you can wear at 10 motif or hook them together and get 15 motif length - kind of in between).  not to confuse you but i love black clothing with gold jewelry so maybe the black onyx with yg would be really nice too.  like i said, you'll know after trying them on.   good luck!!!


----------



## j0s1e267

Great link picture link *LaVan*!  I can't wait to see what you end up with!  Hmmm, the pin on the Cosmos necklace might not be friendly for DD ... and if you want an everyday necklace for now, it may not be ideal.  Socarte is dainty and lovely and you have always loved this collection, maybe it is time   I can imagine you with the set, the earrings are GORGEOUS!

*wintotty*, your ring looks beautiful on you!

*calisnoopy*, love your earrings!

I went playing at my VCA boutique yesterday and decided to try on earrings just for the heck of it!  I tried on:
- Sweet Alhambra heart shaped YG MOP
- Socrate WG 3-flower 
- Frivole WG small
- Lotus WG small

And the winner is ...... *drumroll* .... Frivole WG small!  I have small thin earlobes so the more substantial earrings are too heavy and just doesn't sit well.  The Sweet Alhambra heart shaped WG MOP earrings looks very sweet but looks kinda blah on me.  I was surprised at how the Frivole WG small sits on me, very pretty and I love the french backing of these earrings!  So nice and secured!  Ah well .. something to add to my wish list


----------



## calisnoopy

mrb4bags said:


> Wintotty congrats on your goorgeous new btf ring.
> 
> Calisnoopy love all your pieces!
> 
> Thanks for posting ladies.



thanks =)  i'm always to lazy to post pics but seeing other people's pics inspired me lol



Bitten said:


> *calisnoopy*, those pieces look gorgeous on you!!
> 
> Love your avatar BTW - soooo cute!



hehe, Bow Wow gets too much love LOL



Sammyjoe said:


> Lovely modelling shots Calisnoopy!! Your collection is simply stunning!



thanks...you're so sweet!!!



ssc0619 said:


> Could I ask for some advice?
> 
> All of a sudden I have become obsessed by VCA, this thread, and the pictures of all the beautiful collections of the posters on this thread.  I've got some gift cards burning a whole in my pocket and want to get a 20 motif vintage alhambra necklace.
> 
> Here's where I would love your thoughts.
> 
> My understanding is I have a choice of white mop with white gold and onyx with yellow gold.  This is what is running through my mind...
> 
> I am drawn to the onyx because I love black and wear black all the time.  BUT, is it mistake if I wear a lot of black?  Would the onyx stand out?
> The downside to the onyx is that I wear mostly platinum/white gold.  I have started wearing some yellow gold and mixing yellow and white, but white looks the best against my skin.
> Any thoughts?



hmmm i have the vintage alhambra bracelets in onyx YG and white MOP YG and love how well they go together...i feel that the onyx does pop with the YG much more but i understand your concerns about wearing mostly platinum/WG jewelry...

i just mix these days and it goes pretty well (i hope LOL)

20 motif is a great length or you can buy two 10 motif ones to link together or wear separately =)



j0s1e267 said:


> Great link picture link *LaVan*!  I can't wait to see what you end up with!  Hmmm, the pin on the Cosmos necklace might not be friendly for DD ... and if you want an everyday necklace for now, it may not be ideal.  Socarte is dainty and lovely and you have always loved this collection, maybe it is time   I can imagine you with the set, the earrings are GORGEOUS!
> 
> *wintotty*, your ring looks beautiful on you!
> 
> *calisnoopy*, love your earrings!
> 
> I went playing at my VCA boutique yesterday and decided to try on earrings just for the heck of it!  I tried on:
> - Sweet Alhambra heart shaped YG MOP
> - Socrate WG 3-flower
> - Frivole WG small
> - Lotus WG small
> 
> And the winner is ...... *drumroll* .... Frivole WG small!  I have small thin earlobes so the more substantial earrings are too heavy and just doesn't sit well.  The Sweet Alhambra heart shaped WG MOP earrings looks very sweet but looks kinda blah on me.  I was surprised at how the Frivole WG small sits on me, very pretty and I love the french backing of these earrings!  So nice and secured!  Ah well .. something to add to my wish list



thankssss how have you been??!!

ohhh frivole WG pave diamonds or plain earrings???

you should've snapped some modeling pics hehe


----------



## calisnoopy

wintotty said:


> It is HEREEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!




LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## La Vanguardia

I went for a day trip to Milan today and while strolling around, I saw a HUGE VCA boutique. Apparently, it only opened last year. My gosh, they had so much inventory and I finally got to see the small WG Cosmos pendant. My eyes popped with all the bling (and that was the small size)! It was so gorgeous! They didn't have the Socrate necklace in WG so I couldn't really compare the two ... bummer lol!

I also tried on the 3-flower and single flower Socrate earrings. Surprisingly, the single flower looked really elegant with the Cosmos for daytime use. This way, the focus is on the necklace ... and my Two Butterflies ring lol! I found the 3-flower one was best alone or with the 3-flower Socrate necklace or with a statement ring.

*wintotty - *Enjoy the ring! I wear mine almost everyday and love it to bits lol!

*kim_mac - *The Two Butterflies is really comfy on my fingers. You should definitely try it on and see how it feels for you.

*ssc0619 - *I agree with the others that you should compare the Onyx YG and MOP WG with your normal black attire to see what fits you best. Personally, I think the MOP WG will make a fabulous contrast to your wardrobe.

*j0s1e267 -* Ooh!!! Sounds like loads of fun trying on VCA pieces. It's really interesting how our minds/perceptions change when we try on the jewels. 

*calisnoopy - *Fabulous VCA jewelry! They're so sparkly!


----------



## Ascella

*calisnoopy*, your VCA collection is totally awesome!


----------



## Candice0985

I just went and saw the movie "When in Rome" it's full of VCA, lots of eye candy!!!


----------



## kim_mac

La Vanguardia said:


> I went for a day trip to Milan today and while strolling around, I saw a HUGE VCA boutique. Apparently, it only opened last year. My gosh, they had so much inventory and I finally got to see the small WG Cosmos pendant. My eyes popped with all the bling (and that was the small size)! It was so gorgeous! They didn't have the Socrate necklace in WG so I couldn't really compare the two ... bummer lol!
> 
> I also tried on the 3-flower and single flower Socrate earrings. Surprisingly, the single flower looked really elegant with the Cosmos for daytime use. This way, the focus is on the necklace ... and my Two Butterflies ring lol! I found the 3-flower one was best alone or with the 3-flower Socrate necklace or with a statement ring.
> 
> *wintotty - *Enjoy the ring! I wear mine almost everyday and love it to bits lol!
> 
> *kim_mac - *The Two Butterflies is really comfy on my fingers. You should definitely try it on and see how it feels for you.
> 
> *ssc0619 - *I agree with the others that you should compare the Onyx YG and MOP WG with your normal black attire to see what fits you best. Personally, I think the MOP WG will make a fabulous contrast to your wardrobe.
> 
> *j0s1e267 -* Ooh!!! Sounds like loads of fun trying on VCA pieces. It's really interesting how our minds/perceptions change when we try on the jewels.
> 
> *calisnoopy - *Fabulous VCA jewelry! They're so sparkly!



la van - ooooh, i love your reports on trying on VCA!  so glad to hear that you liked the small wg cosmos pendant.  too bad they didn't have the socrates pendant.  i agree that the single socrates would be really nice with the cosmos pendant and your two butterflies ring and that way you can enjoy all three collections!  also, i totally agree that the socrates three flower earrings and pendant would also be very lovely as well.  tough choices!  i think a lot of the fun is trying on all the pieces - the whole process!


----------



## kim_mac

Candice0985 said:


> I just went and saw the movie "When in Rome" it's full of VCA, lots of eye candy!!!



thanks for sharing - can't wait to see it now!


----------



## wintotty

Thanks everyone!!!! I'm VERY happy with the purchase and recommend this ring to everyone who's considering it! It is very comfortable to wear and it sparkle like crazy!


----------



## sbelle

Thanks everyone for your advice!  I don't live anywhere near a store that sells VCA so, I've either got to wait until I travel near one or....buy a necklace sight unseen.  I'll let you know what I decide!


----------



## mishaagui

calisnoopy said:


> Random shots I had just now while uploading other pics...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1012475
> 
> Lotus Small Earrings
> 
> View attachment 1012476
> 
> Frivole WG Small Earrings
> 
> View attachment 1012477
> 
> Frivole WG Pendant Necklace



Love them!


----------



## calisnoopy

Ascella said:


> *calisnoopy*, your VCA collection is totally awesome!



thanks so much for the kind words!!!

each day i come onto TPF i'm tempted by more things VCA related haha



Candice0985 said:


> I just went and saw the movie "When in Rome" it's full of VCA, lots of eye candy!!!



ohhh i want to see that movie too...now even more of a reason to go!



mishaagui said:


> Love them!



awww thanks =)


----------



## La Vanguardia

kim_mac said:


> la van - ooooh, i love your reports on trying on VCA!  so glad to hear that you liked the small wg cosmos pendant.  too bad they didn't have the socrates pendant.  i agree that the single socrates would be really nice with the cosmos pendant and your two butterflies ring and that way you can enjoy all three collections!  also, i totally agree that the socrates three flower earrings and pendant would also be very lovely as well.  tough choices! * i think a lot of the fun is trying on all the pieces - the whole process!*



Personally, I really enjoy trying on the jewels to see what fits best together, suits me, or just for the heck of it lol! I'm probably boring everyone with my necklace saga, which has been going on for several months now lol!  But it might have an end really soon! 

Eventually, I'd like to have a collection of VCA jewels that I can grow with, wear as a collection (like my Alhambra pieces), mix and match together, and wear from day to night. With this in mind, I need to think about the pieces instead of just impulsively buying (which I've done so much in the past and ended up with tons of stuff in my closet that I didn't need nor use ... what a waste of money)!


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> Personally, I really enjoy trying on the jewels to see what fits best together, suits me, or just for the heck of it lol! *I'm probably boring everyone with my necklace saga, which has been going on for several months now lol!*  But it might have an end really soon!
> 
> Eventually, I'd like to have a collection of VCA jewels that I can grow with, wear as a collection (like my Alhambra pieces), mix and match together, and wear from day to night. With this in mind, I need to think about the pieces instead of just impulsively buying (which I've done so much in the past and ended up with tons of stuff in my closet that I didn't need nor use ... what a waste of money)!



It's not boring, it's exciting! We all love jewellery and we enjoy the thrill of deciding on a new piece, so we can certainly enjoy your lovely decision-making with you!!


----------



## Bethc

I was just catching up on this thread -

LaVan - the ring is absolutely gorgeous!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Bethc

calisnoopy said:


> Random shots I had just now while uploading other pics...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1012475
> 
> Lotus Small Earrings
> 
> View attachment 1012476
> 
> Frivole WG Small Earrings
> 
> View attachment 1012477
> 
> Frivole WG Pendant Necklace


 

I love them all!  Congratulations!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Bethc said:


> I was just catching up on this thread -
> 
> LaVan - the ring is absolutely gorgeous!  Congratulations!!



It's *wintotty* who got a new ring, and so many other fab VCA pieces lately! I just happen to have the same ring, which I've had for a while now.



Bitten said:


> It's not boring, it's exciting! We all love jewellery and we enjoy the thrill of deciding on a new piece, so we can certainly enjoy your lovely decision-making with you!!



Thanks! Oh, and we're also very good enablers lol!


----------



## vancleef fan

lubird217 said:


> Can some of you share your shopping experiences at VCA in Paris? I'm going next month and would love to go in and play at the Place Vendome location but I find it all very intimidating! I'm just afraid I'm 25 and will be treated like crap!
> 
> I don't exactly feel like traveling with my alhambra pieces (maybe my single motif MOP earrings?) and I'll be on the road for 7 weeks so I'm taking very few articles of clothing too! Just hearing about Paris experiences would be fun  TIA!


 

The SAs are very friendly and helpful....It was a nice experience and I felt very welcome to try on as many pieces as I wanted


----------



## vancleef fan

*Calisnoopy*
I've been waiting to see the new gorgeous earrings !!! Love them, love all your collection
*Wintotty*
What a fab ring, enjoy it


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Calisnoopy*, beautiful Earrings and lovely VCA Collection!

*Wintotty*, the Butterfly Ring looks STUNNING on you! I tried it on again at the boutique, but it didn't look half as good on me as it did on you....! I showed your pics to my DH and even he agrees....LOLs!! Congrats on a beautiful choice, and glad to hear the Ring is comfy to wear....

Would love to see more pics of your FAB collection!


----------



## SCL

ssc0619 said:


> Could I ask for some advice?
> 
> All of a sudden I have become obsessed by VCA, this thread, and the pictures of all the beautiful collections of the posters on this thread.  I've got some gift cards burning a whole in my pocket and want to get a 20 motif vintage alhambra necklace.
> 
> Here's where I would love your thoughts.
> 
> My understanding is I have a choice of white mop with white gold and onyx with yellow gold.  This is what is running through my mind...
> 
> I am drawn to the onyx because I love black and wear black all the time.  BUT, is it mistake if I wear a lot of black?  Would the onyx stand out?
> The downside to the onyx is that I wear mostly platinum/white gold.  I have started wearing some yellow gold and mixing yellow and white, but white looks the best against my skin.
> Any thoughts?



I wear a LOT of black.  My first VCA purchase was the WG MOP vintage alhambra pendant.  It looks fabulous w/ virtually everything in my closet.  It is very subtle.  I wear mostly WG and platinum jewelry and it fits right in.  I tried the YG black onyx last week.  I tried and tried but could not quite make it work.  I think my WG/platinum earrings threw it off.  The YG black onyx is gorgeous!  I just could not mix and match or layer to the extent I could the WG.  I started to think about purchasing additional pieces to work with the YG (because I did quite like it) and decided I should just wait and buy another diamond, lol.

Which do you LOVE?  That will be the one that haunts you...


----------



## lemontart

Hi ladies!  I miss this thread!  I was not able to be on the forum that often due to work schedule and study.  Congrats on every new purchases!  All the pieces are so gorgoeous and lovely, make me drool 

Today I added a little something to my collection and wanted to share with you all...here's my sweet alhambra carnelian bracelet in 18K rose gold.  I wasn't planning to get anything from VCA anytime soon, but today, my hubby and I went to NM for lunch and he had to go to the men's room before we went in to the restaurant, so I just went in to VCA while i was waiting for him.........and I saw this lovely bracelet!  I tried it on and loved it!  I want to make sure I really like it so I told the SA I will think about it and will come back after lunch.  I can't stop thinking about the bracelet during lunch so I bought it


----------



## wintotty

lemontart said:


> Hi ladies!  I miss this thread!  I was not able to be on the forum that often due to work schedule and study.  Congrats on every new purchases!  All the pieces are so gorgoeous and lovely, make me drool
> 
> Today I added a little something to my collection and wanted to share with you all...here's my sweet alhambra carnelian bracelet in 18K rose gold.  I wasn't planning to get anything from VCA anytime soon, but today, my hubby and I went to NM for lunch and he had to go to the men's room before we went in to the restaurant, so I just went in to VCA while i was waiting for him.........and I saw this lovely bracelet!  I tried it on and loved it!  I want to make sure I really like it so I told the SA I will think about it and will come back after lunch.  I can't stop thinking about the bracelet during lunch so I bought it




That is so cute!!! Is that a sweet collection??


----------



## lemontart

wintotty said:


> That is so cute!!! Is that a sweet collection??


 
Yes it is


----------



## lubird217

Lemontart - That's so cute! I love it! I'm actually thinking about getting the sweet carnelian heart. Is it true there's a child size and an adult size?


----------



## j0s1e267

Congratulations *lemontart*!  I love how pretty it looks on you!

*LaVan*, I just love trying on pieces at VCA!  It is alot of temptation, a little sad when we leave without anything but still a whole lot of fun in the process 

*calisnoopy*, just the plain WG Frivole


----------



## kim_mac

lubird217 said:


> Lemontart - That's so cute! I love it! I'm actually thinking about getting the sweet carnelian heart. Is it true there's a child size and an adult size?



the sweet carnelian heart sounds perfect!  i think there are both child and adult sizes for bracelets and pendants (just the motifs are the same size).


----------



## lemontart

kim_mac said:


> the sweet carnelian heart sounds perfect! i think there are both child and adult sizes for bracelets and pendants (just the motifs are the same size).


----------



## lemontart

Thanks *lubird217* and *j0s1e267 !*


----------



## Accessorize*me

*lemontart*, your sweet carnelian heart bracelet is so tempting!


----------



## Accessorize*me

So we took the plunge and DH bought me my dream Lotus Ring! 

With No Flash....






.

With Flash...


----------



## Accessorize*me

I think I have oddly shaped fingers because the Lotus Ring is quite comfy on me and did not poke at all. I actually almost fell asleep when wearing it around the house last night because I was watching TV and forgot I had it on...!  The DH had to remind me to put it away...LOLs!!

Please pardon my weird nails...I am between Manicures! LOL!!

















Thank you for letting me share! This thread is dangerous but so much eye candy to drool over...!


----------



## dreamdoll

OMG, congrats babe!!!  Can't wait to see it on you in person!!
(opps, I'm out of hiding on this thread )



Accessorize*me said:


> So we took the plunge and DH bought me my dream Lotus Ring!
> 
> With No Flash....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> With Flash...


----------



## Accessorize*me

dreamdoll said:


> OMG, congrats babe!!!  Can't wait to see it on you in person!!
> (opps, I'm out of hiding on this thread )


 
Thanks so much babe!! Love your VCA on you too....So pureeety!!! We must meet up soon after CNY yah? I wanna see your earrings (or maybe even necklace ) IRL...!

But...this thread very addictive yah? LOLS!


----------



## dreamdoll

So sweet of you my dear! Sure thing - D was just asking me today too, let's catch up soon 
Mine's not as bling as yours for sure lol (stunning!! Got me out of 'hiding' hehe )...and yep from one slippery slope to another, love your avatar btw 



Accessorize*me said:


> Thanks so much babe!! Love your VCA on you too....So pureeety!!! We must meet up soon after CNY yah? I wanna see your earrings (or maybe even necklace ) IRL...!
> 
> But...this thread very addictive yah? LOLS!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*lemontart - *Lovely, lovely bracelet! Such a sweet piece to add to your collection. 

*Accessorize*me - *Wowza! The Lotus ring looks stunning on you both open and closed. You definitely have the fingers for this quintessentially VCA BTF ring! What a wonderful gift from your DH.  I have a question though, do you find the Lotus flower sliding down a bit when it's worn open? That was my problem when I tried it on, the anchor finger was good but the open part was sliding off. Maybe I should have tried a size smaller, but then it might be too tight lol!


----------



## Accessorize*me

dreamdoll said:


> So sweet of you my dear! Sure thing - D was just asking me today too, let's catch up soon
> Mine's not as bling as yours for sure lol (stunning!! Got me out of 'hiding' hehe )...and yep from one slippery slope to another, love your avatar btw


 
Thanks about the avatar babe, so sweet of you to comment! 
Nah, you should have come out of hiding ages ago and post pics of your lovely acquisition! 

They're gorgy too, and I have been toying with the idea of them for a while myself.....but damn my flippy Ear Lobes...ush: LOL!

Yes, we gotta!


----------



## juicyagogo

OMG Babe!!!!! Totally  Gorgeous!!!!! Was waiting for you to reveal this so I could congratulate you!!!!! Can't wait to see this awesone ring irl!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

La Vanguardia said:


> *Accessorize*me - *Wowza! The Lotus ring looks stunning on you both open and closed. You definitely have the fingers for this quintessentially VCA BTF ring! What a wonderful gift from your DH. I have a question though, do you find the Lotus flower sliding down a bit when it's worn open? That was my problem when I tried it on, the anchor finger was good but the open part was sliding off. Maybe I should have tried a size smaller, but then it might be too tight lol!


 
Thank you for your lovely compliments *La Van*! You are like my VCA guru so it's extremely flattering coming from you...LOLs!! 

Yes, the Lotus Flower does slide down a bit and sits a tad diagonally, but the Leaf "anchor" part needs quite a bit of nudging before it slips off from my knuckle so I do not feel insecure at all. I understand how the Leaf that points downwards can be responsible for the "poke-y" feeling by some members but I think because my knuckles are large compared to my fingers, there is actually space between that particular leaf and my hand and because the ring slides easily on its axle, it is mostly parallel to my finger or sit above it, so no poking feeling so far.

Like yourself, I could wear one size larger too, but then the vine/anchor part would not feel so fitting and I wouldn't be as comfortable with the flower moving up and down...


----------



## Accessorize*me

juicyagogo said:


> OMG Babe!!!!! Totally Gorgeous!!!!! Was waiting for you to reveal this so I could congratulate you!!!!! Can't wait to see this awesone ring irl!!


 
Thanks TONS babe...!! *TEE HEE!* So happy I have you gals here to share my joy with me...!!! 

I want to see all your goodies IRL too...Can't wait!


----------



## Ascella

Accessorize*me said:


> I think I have oddly shaped fingers because the Lotus Ring is quite comfy on me and did not poke at all. I actually almost fell asleep when wearing it around the house last night because I was watching TV and forgot I had it on...!  The DH had to remind me to put it away...LOLs!!
> 
> Please pardon my weird nails...I am between Manicures! LOL!!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share! This thread is dangerous but so much eye candy to drool over...!


Wow, wow and wow!!! The Lotus ring on your hand is beyond words!


----------



## dreamdoll

Accessorize*me said:


> Thanks TONS babe...!! *TEE HEE!* So happy I have you gals here to share my joy with me...!!!
> 
> I want to see all your goodies IRL too...Can't wait!


----------



## wintotty

A*me- you got THE RING!!!!! Congrats,it look SO GORGEOUS on your finger!!!! (and your FM watch is TDF!!!)

Also LOOOVE the birkin in your avatar....is that RG color? You got so many fabulous items I'm after!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Ascella*, THANK YOU!! 

*wintotty*, your pics and *Calisnoopy's* inspired me to post mine....Your VCA collections are AMAZING! Totally drool-worthy!!

Based on your H collection from your signature, I'd say our tastes are quite similar!  I totally love what you SO-ed...VIOLET is sooo dreamy! 
Yep, the Birkin is RG in Togo.


----------



## mrb4bags

Wow.  The lotus ring looks absolutely gorgeous on you!!

Congrats what a lovely gift from your DH.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Love it, Love it, Love it, did I say I love it???? Well I do!!!!! A*Me  Congrats!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

lemontart said:


> Hi ladies! I miss this thread! I was not able to be on the forum that often due to work schedule and study. Congrats on every new purchases! All the pieces are so gorgoeous and lovely, make me drool
> 
> Today I added a little something to my collection and wanted to share with you all...here's my sweet alhambra carnelian bracelet in 18K rose gold. *I wasn't planning to get anything from VCA anytime soon, but today, my hubby and I went to NM for lunch and he had to go to the men's room before we went in to the restaurant, so I just went in to VCA while i was waiting for him.........and I saw this lovely bracelet! I tried it on and loved it!* I want to make sure I really like it so I told the SA I will think about it and will come back after lunch. I can't stop thinking about the bracelet during lunch so I bought it


 
Congrats Lemontart!! It looks so cute!!!I  rose gold!


----------



## j0s1e267

*Acc*Me*, *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*   I am SO HAPPY and EXCITED for you!  I know how much you have been wanting this ring so this is soooooooooooooo FABULOUS!  The Lotus Ring looks absolutely GORGEOUS on you!  You have such beautiful hands to carry off this stunning ring!  Congratulations again!  I shall live vicariously through you until I get my dream ring


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ You will get it for sure Josie, its just a matter of the right moment


----------



## j0s1e267

Awww,  Thanks *SammyJoe*!  I hope so!


----------



## Cinderlala

Such gorgeous goodies, Girls!   Congrats to all!


----------



## laurayuki

A*me congrats!!! stunning ring on your hand!


----------



## calisnoopy

Accessorize*me said:


> *Ascella*, THANK YOU!!
> 
> *wintotty*, your pics and *Calisnoopy's* inspired me to post mine....Your VCA collections are AMAZING! Totally drool-worthy!!
> 
> Based on your H collection from your signature, I'd say our tastes are quite similar!  I totally love what you SO-ed...VIOLET is sooo dreamy!
> Yep, the Birkin is RG in Togo.



OMGGGGG that Lotus ring is TDF!!!

Love it on you and the RG Birkin too hahaha!!!!  Love your avatar pic!!

Such a sweet DH =)


----------



## La Vanguardia

*josie - *You WILL get your Lotus ring ... sending you Lotus vibes lol! I hope you get it soon because it looked fabulous on your fingers. I can totally see you rocking it!


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *LaVan*!  I will wait very patiently for the right time ...


----------



## mishaagui

OMG! Congratulations *Accessorize*me*!!! The Lotus ring looks STUNNING on your fingers! So Happy for you!


----------



## lemontart

Thanks everyone!  One of the reason I bought this bracelet is becuz it's rose gold!

OMG *Accessorize*me*........the ring is gorgeous and it looks super great on you!  Feel so happy for you!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*mrb4bags*, thank you! 

*Sammyjoe*, I'm so glad you like me Ring!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

j0s1e267 said:


> *Acc*Me*, *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*   I am SO HAPPY and EXCITED for you! I know how much you have been wanting this ring so this is soooooooooooooo FABULOUS! The Lotus Ring looks absolutely GORGEOUS on you! You have such beautiful hands to carry off this stunning ring! Congratulations again! I shall live vicariously through you until I get my dream ring


 
*THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH SWEETIE!!!*
Did you get my e-mails? My Internet is a little cranky with all the moving, and my cable got cut yesterday because they couldn't decide which is which and where is where after a while......ush:

Really appreciate your sitting through every other agonizing decision making process with me...LOLs! You know I LOVE your taste!! 
I enjoy every one of your VCA pieces, and everytime I see the Vintage Alhambra in Turquoise and the Frivole Motif, I think of you....LOLs!!!

I'm sure you will get the Lotus Ring in a jiffy, just like you got your grail bag (which I am still lusting for btw...LOLs!!), and it will look SMASHING on you like all the pics we see!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*laurayuki*, love your avatar!...Those Loubies are TDF! Thank you!

*calisnoopy*, Lunar New Year coming, so feeling quite festive....Lotus and Red, very apt yah? LOL!!

*mishaagui*, Really appreciate you gals here sharing my joy....!! Makes VCA all the more enjoyable!

*lemontart*, I'm so happy for you too....!! 
Except I can't get your bracelet out of my mind! I think I will go to the store and check it out this week....LOLS!


----------



## zenith

WOW! Lovely lovely pics everyone!

Acc*Me: Love love love your BTF lotus ring. Looks fab on you!

Lemontart: After seeing your rose gold sweet Alhambra bracelet, I want to dash into the boutique and see it for myself.


----------



## lvpiggy

*Accessorize*me * - it's divine!!!!!!!!! the lotus ring suits your hand perfectly!!


----------



## kashmira

Congrats on your amazing ring *Accessorize*me*! It looks as if it was made for your fingers- it is just perfect on your hand!

I love your avatar picture!


----------



## xblackxstarx

hi 
please could someone help me.. does anyone know where i could buy in the UK or order online from the USA the van cleef & arpels sweet alhambra yellw gold mother of pearl clover bracelet?
also does anyone have any idea of the price?
or the difference between the adult and child sizes?
i'd like to hopefullu buy the matching necklace too after this piece
thank you !


----------



## classicsgirl

xblackxstarx said:


> hi
> please could someone help me.. does anyone know where i could buy in the UK or order online from the USA the van cleef & arpels sweet alhambra yellw gold mother of pearl clover bracelet?
> also does anyone have any idea of the price?
> or the difference between the adult and child sizes?
> i'd like to hopefullu buy the matching necklace too after this piece
> thank you !



Hi,
Harrods sells VCA and can ship to you. Not sure of current prices but I think it's around $1000 for the sweet alhambra bracelet. Your best bet is to give them a call. I do know that UK prices are better than US prices (or at least they were about a year ago, not sure how the exchange rate is now). Good luck!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*zenith*, thank you dear! Have been lusting for it for a while....

*lvpiggy*, thanks so much!! I tried on your B-O-P Ring when I was in the store and it definitely reminds me of a Phoenix! Such a sparkly piece....the tail part is mesmerizing to say the least!! Even the DH was in awe....LOLs!!!

*kashmira*, you're always so kind!! Thank you!....If I wasn't so afraid of losing the Ring, it does look quite nice as a bag charm too! LOLs!!!


----------



## Minda

*Accessorize*me* Major congratulations. The lotus ring is stunning on you. It looks like a perfect fit too!


----------



## Ascella

I just discovered a new line at VCA called California Reverie:
http://www.vancleef-arpels.com/en/van-cleef.html?zone=eu#/california/


----------



## zenith

lemontart's rose gold sweet bracelet inspired me to visit VCA today. I didn't get the sweet bracelet but the SA remembered I was deciding between the socrate and the frivole some weeks back and asked if I wanted to try them on again. DS was on his best behavior and was distracted by another SA handing sweets to him, so I said yes - bad idea. 

I went home with the single flower socrate pendant  photographed with the vintage Alhambra pendant.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Stunning flower socrate pendant *Zenith*! Congrats!! 

Thanks for the link Ascella!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Oh wow! Such a gorgy piece *Zenith*! CONGRATS...it's too pretty!

Modelling pics please....Would love to see its proportion as well!


----------



## j0s1e267

Congratulations *Zenith*!  Please show us some modelling pics!  I believe you are the 1st one on this thread with the Socrate single pendant!

*Acc*Me*, I can't stop admiring your STUNNING ring!  It just looks A-M-A-Z-I-N-G on you!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Thanks for your sweet compliments *Minda*!

*j0s1e267* sweetie, the ring fits you to a T, and you look simply spectacular with it....I still can't get the pic you posted with the Mastersquare out of my mind....
Am sending you loads and loads of sparkle vibes...! I'm sure you will be wearing yours (and the Mastersquare ) real soon!!


----------



## greenstars

zenith said:


> lemontart's rose gold sweet bracelet inspired me to visit VCA today. I didn't get the sweet bracelet but the SA remembered I was deciding between the socrate and the frivole some weeks back and asked if I wanted to try them on again. DS was on his best behavior and was distracted by another SA handing sweets to him, so I said yes - bad idea.
> 
> I went home with the single flower socrate pendant  photographed with the vintage Alhambra pendant.




Very nice flower pendant !! can you tell me the price if you don't mind 
thanks!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Ascella - *Thanks for the link. The California Reverie looks like a colorful/fun haute joaillerie collection.

*zenith - *Congrats on the single flower Socrate necklace! Are you also thinking of getting the single flower Socrate earrings? They're so pretty and dainty. 

*Accessorize*Me - *I had to go back and look at your Lotus pics! I really love how the ring looks closed on you ... perfect!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Hi  Thank you for the help on my last question
I am a bit confused about the sizing of the bracelets and the difference in them. If you look at the images of the sweet alhambra white mother of pearl YG bracelet you will see some of the pics it has the additonal link and the engraved tag? on the chain of the bracelet... im not sure if you will no what i mean. but is this what shows the difference between the childs and adults version. one version has no links or tag. i would specifically love the one WITH the extra links and tag ... does anyone know what im on about? as according to harrods they sell it for £625 ... it doesnt sound right?


----------



## greenstars

xblackxstarx said:


> Hi  Thank you for the help on my last question
> I am a bit confused about the sizing of the bracelets and the difference in them. If you look at the images of the sweet alhambra white mother of pearl YG bracelet you will see some of the pics it has the additonal link and the engraved tag? on the chain of the bracelet... im not sure if you will no what i mean. but is this what shows the difference between the childs and adults version. one version has no links or tag. i would specifically love the one WITH the extra links and tag ... does anyone know what im on about? as according to harrods they sell it for £625 ... it doesnt sound right?




the price sounds right !
i guess the bracelet with the tag is the adult size...
you should ask the size of each bracelet both adult and child size and see wich one fits you best..


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Ascella*, thanks for the link, so many eye candies....! 

*La Van*, so very sweet of you! When you tried the Ring, do you find that the Lotus Flower tends to flip to one side when you wear it closed this way....?....


----------



## Suevushka

Is the tag still being included on the Vintage Alhambra necklace?  I LOVE that detail!  Being weird, I adore asymmetrical necklaces.  
Also is the little ring to adjust the length still there as well?
If anyone wants to post a pic of their necklace off, to see the entire piece, that would be great!
Thanks


----------



## Greenstar

wintotty said:


> It is HEREEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


 I love the colour and design of your butterfly ring-sits so Beautfuly on your hand


----------



## Sammyjoe

*Glamourette* started a VCA pricing thread, below are the prices found to date.

*Frivole *

2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800 
8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100 
2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650 
Single motif YG Earrings, PM size: SGD5,150 
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 
Nine flowers long necklace 35 300 
one flower earrings (small) 8 150
two flowers clip 11 700 


*Perlée* 

Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780 

*Magic Alhambra* 

6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350 
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050 / £1950 
Magic alhambra long necklace (16 motifs) 12 800
Magic alhambra bracelet 3400 
Magic alhambra earrings 4350 
Magic alhambra ring, to be worn between the fingers 3250 

*Sweet Alhambra* 

YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480 
Sweet alhambra pendant in MOP and YG 750 
Sweet alhambra bracelet in MOP an YG 680 

*Lucky Alhambra*

Lucky alhambra long necklace in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 
Lucky alhambra ring set in WG with white MOP an turquoise, to be worn between the finger 3600 
Lucky alhambra bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 
Lucky alhambra butterfly pendant in YG with white MOP and yellow gold 1450 

*Vintage Alhambra* 

20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200 
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600, SGD23,500/- 
10 motif necklace MOP & Onyx: CND5600 
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800 
5 motif bracelet MOP & Onyx: CND2800 
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400 
Vintage alhambra necklace set in YG with carnelian 4150 
Vintage alhambra bracelet set in YG with onyx 1850 


*Socrates* 

3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300 
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700 
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100 
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700 
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400 


*Oiseaux de Paradis* 

Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 31,900, SGD44,850/- 
Birds of Paradise earrings  WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 61,000 
Parade pendant  WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 39,900 
Volutes ring  WG, sapphires, diamonds: Dec 09 USD 14,400 


*Une Journée à Paris* 

Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: Dec 09 USD 88,000 


*Between-the-Finger Ring* 

Lotus Series

Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mecanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): Jan 09 SGD36,000/-, 18,300 
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers 20 200 
Lotus earrings (small) 9000 

Butterfly

2 Butterfly Ring in YG with Yellow Diamonds and WG with Diamonds: Jan 09 SGD 28,050/-


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks Sammyjoe!

By the way, the Two Butterlies BTF ring is diamonds and yellow sapphires  ... NOT yellow diamonds. I wish lol!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks La Van, your ring is stunning 

*Frivole *

2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800 
8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100 
2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650 
Single motif YG Earrings, PM size: SGD5,150 
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 &#8364;
Nine flowers long necklace 35 300 &#8364;
one flower earrings (small) 8 150&#8364;
two flowers clip 11 700&#8364; 

*
Perlée *

Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780 

*Magic Alhambra *

6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350 
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364; / £1950 
Magic alhambra long necklace (16 motifs) 12 800&#8364;
Magic alhambra bracelet 3400 &#8364;
Magic alhambra earrings 4350 &#8364;
Magic alhambra ring, to be worn between the fingers 3250 &#8364;

*Sweet Alhambra *

YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480 
Sweet alhambra pendant in MOP and YG 750 &#8364;
Sweet alhambra bracelet in MOP an YG 680 &#8364;

*Lucky Alhambra*

Lucky alhambra long necklace in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;
Lucky alhambra ring set in WG with white MOP an turquoise, to be worn between the finger 3600 &#8364;
Lucky alhambra bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;
Lucky alhambra butterfly pendant in YG with white MOP and yellow gold 1450 &#8364;

*Vintage Alhambra *

20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200 
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600, SGD23,500/- 
10 motif necklace MOP & Onyx: CND5600 
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800 
5 motif bracelet MOP & Onyx: CND2800 
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400 
Vintage alhambra necklace set in YG with carnelian 4150 &#8364;
Vintage alhambra bracelet set in YG with onyx 1850 &#8364;


*Socrates *

3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300 
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700&#8364; 
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100&#8364; 
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700&#8364; 
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400&#8364; 


*Oiseaux de Paradis *

Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 31,900, SGD44,850/- 
Birds of Paradise earrings &#8211; WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 61,000 
Parade pendant &#8211; WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 39,900 
Volutes ring &#8211; WG, sapphires, diamonds: Dec 09 USD 14,400 


*Une Journée à Paris *

Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: Dec 09 USD 88,000 


*Between-the-Finger Ring *

*Lotus Series*

Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mecanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): Jan 09 SGD36,000/-, 18,300 &#8364;
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers 20 200 &#8364;
Lotus earrings (small) 9000 &#8364;

*Butterfly*

2 Butterfly Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: Jan 09 SGD 28,050/-


----------



## j0s1e267

This is great *Sammyjoe*!

I must be blind 'cos I can't find the new thread ...

But here are the latest prices I remember 
Lotus WG BTF Ring with hinged mechanism is USD24,300
Perlee large WG band with diamonds is USD10,350
Frivole small WG earclips 1 diamond diamond center is USD3,700
Frivole WG pendant with 3 diamond center is USD3,150


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for the US prices* Josie*  Thanks to Glamourette for the list

*Frivole 

*2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800 
8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100 
2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650 
Single motif YG Earrings, PM size: SGD5,150 
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 
Nine flowers long necklace 35 300 
one flower earrings (small) 8 150
two flowers clip 11 700 
Frivole small WG earclips 1 diamond diamond center is USD3,700
Frivole WG pendant with 3 diamond center is USD3,150 
*
Perlée *

Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780
Perlee large WG band with diamonds is USD10,350


*Magic Alhambra *

6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350 
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050 / £1950 
Magic alhambra long necklace (16 motifs) 12 800
Magic alhambra bracelet 3400 
Magic alhambra earrings 4350 
Magic alhambra ring, to be worn between the fingers 3250 

*Sweet Alhambra *

YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480 
Sweet alhambra pendant in MOP and YG 750 
Sweet alhambra bracelet in MOP an YG 680 

*Lucky Alhambra*

Lucky alhambra long necklace in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 
Lucky alhambra ring set in WG with white MOP an turquoise, to be worn between the finger 3600 
Lucky alhambra bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 
Lucky alhambra butterfly pendant in YG with white MOP and yellow gold 1450 

*Vintage Alhambra *

20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200 
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600, SGD23,500/- 
10 motif necklace MOP & Onyx: CND5600 
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800 
5 motif bracelet MOP & Onyx: CND2800 
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400 
Vintage alhambra necklace set in YG with carnelian 4150 
Vintage alhambra bracelet set in YG with onyx 1850 


*Socrates *

3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300 
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700 
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100 
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700 
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400 


*Oiseaux de Paradis *

Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 31,900, SGD44,850/- 
Birds of Paradise earrings  WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 61,000 
Parade pendant  WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 39,900 
Volutes ring  WG, sapphires, diamonds: Dec 09 USD 14,400 


*Une Journée à Paris *

Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: Dec 09 USD 88,000 


*Between-the-Finger Ring *

*Lotus Series*

Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mecanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): Jan 09 SGD36,000/-, 18,300  / USD24,300
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers 20 200 
Lotus earrings (small) 9000 

*Butterfly*

2 Butterfly Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: Jan 09 SGD 28,050/- 


If we can all add to this list as well as the main thread, it will be good for *enabling* purposes


----------



## vancleef fan

Accessorize*me
Many Many Congratulations on your *STUNNING* ring  
Looks fabulous on you
It's my favourite BTF ring from VCA and on my wish list
Thanx for sharing the pics and making us all drool !!
I love it


----------



## sbelle

I just got the 20 motif Vintage Alhambra wg mop - $9,800, so I'm adding it to the list (hope that's what we are supposed to do)



*Frivole 

*2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800 
8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100 
2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650 
Single motif YG Earrings, PM size: SGD5,150 
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 
Nine flowers long necklace 35 300 
one flower earrings (small) 8 150
two flowers clip 11 700 
Frivole small WG earclips 1 diamond diamond center is USD3,700
Frivole WG pendant with 3 diamond center is USD3,150 
*
Perlée *

Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780
Perlee large WG band with diamonds is USD10,350


*Magic Alhambra *

6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350 
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050 / £1950 
Magic alhambra long necklace (16 motifs) 12 800
Magic alhambra bracelet 3400 
Magic alhambra earrings 4350 
Magic alhambra ring, to be worn between the fingers 3250 

*Sweet Alhambra *

YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480 
Sweet alhambra pendant in MOP and YG 750 
Sweet alhambra bracelet in MOP an YG 680 

*Lucky Alhambra*

Lucky alhambra long necklace in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 
Lucky alhambra ring set in WG with white MOP an turquoise, to be worn between the finger 3600 
Lucky alhambra bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 
Lucky alhambra butterfly pendant in YG with white MOP and yellow gold 1450 

*Vintage Alhambra *

20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200 , USD 9,800
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600, SGD23,500/- 
10 motif necklace MOP & Onyx: CND5600 
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800 
5 motif bracelet MOP & Onyx: CND2800 
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400 
Vintage alhambra necklace set in YG with carnelian 4150 
Vintage alhambra bracelet set in YG with onyx 1850 


*Socrates *

3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300 
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700 
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100 
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700 
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400 


*Oiseaux de Paradis *

Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 31,900, SGD44,850/- 
Birds of Paradise earrings  WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 61,000 
Parade pendant  WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 39,900 
Volutes ring  WG, sapphires, diamonds: Dec 09 USD 14,400 


*Une Journée à Paris *

Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: Dec 09 USD 88,000 


*Between-the-Finger Ring *

*Lotus Series*

Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mecanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): Jan 09 SGD36,000/-, 18,300  / USD24,300
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers 20 200 
Lotus earrings (small) 9000 

*Butterfly*

2 Butterfly Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: Jan 09 SGD 28,050/-


----------



## Sammyjoe

Hee Hee, you just dropped in the fact that you have got the vintage MOP 20 motif sbelle  pictures if possible! and many congrats!!!!!


----------



## kim_mac

omg - acc*me - i am sooo late for the celebration party!  woo hoo, your ring is totally drop dead gorgeous on you.  i think you made a great choice with the lotus!!!  thanks for the modeling pics!  congrats!!!  i'm so happy for you!


----------



## zenith

*Frivole*

2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800
8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100
2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650
Single motif YG Earrings, PM size: SGD5,150
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 &#8364;
one flower ring with pave diamond 48800 HKD
Nine flowers long necklace 35 300 &#8364;
one flower earrings (small) 8 150&#8364;
two flowers clip 11 700&#8364;
Frivole small WG earclips 1 diamond diamond center is USD3,700
Frivole WG pendant with 3 diamond center is USD3,150

*Perlée*

Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780
Perlee large WG band with diamonds is USD10,350


*Magic Alhambra*

6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364; / £1950
Magic alhambra long necklace (16 motifs) 12 800&#8364;
Magic alhambra bracelet 3400 &#8364;
Magic alhambra earrings 4350 &#8364;
Magic alhambra ring, to be worn between the fingers 3250 &#8364;

*Sweet Alhambra*

YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480
Sweet alhambra pendant in MOP and YG 750 &#8364;, 7400 HKD
Sweet alhambra bracelet in MOP an YG 680 &#8364;, 6700 HKD

*Lucky Alhambra*

Lucky alhambra long necklace in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;
Lucky alhambra ring set in WG with white MOP an turquoise, to be worn between the finger 3600 &#8364;
Lucky alhambra bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;
Lucky alhambra butterfly pendant in YG with white MOP and yellow gold 1450 &#8364;

*Vintage Alhambra*

20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200 , USD 9,800
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600, SGD23,500/-
10 motif necklace MOP & Onyx: CND5600
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800
5 motif bracelet MOP & Onyx: CND2800
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400
Vintage alhambra necklace set in YG with carnelian 4150 &#8364;
Vintage alhambra bracelet set in YG with onyx 1850 &#8364;


*Socrates*

3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700&#8364;, 27300HKD
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100&#8364;, 40900 HKD
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700&#8364;, 34600 HKD
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400&#8364;, 74000 HKD


*Oiseaux de Paradis*

Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 31,900, SGD44,850/-
Birds of Paradise earrings &#8211; WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 61,000
Parade pendant &#8211; WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 39,900
Volutes ring &#8211; WG, sapphires, diamonds: Dec 09 USD 14,400


*Une Journée à Paris*

Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: Dec 09 USD 88,000


*Between-the-Finger Ring*

*Lotus Series*

Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mecanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): Jan 09 SGD36,000/-, 18,300 &#8364; / USD24,300, 182000 HKD
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers 20 200 &#8364;
Lotus earrings (small) 9000 &#8364;

*Butterfly*

2 Butterfly Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: Jan 09 SGD 28,050/-


----------



## Accessorize*me

I made some mistakes in my previous posts so I updated both lists....


*Frivole* 

2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800 
8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100 
2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650 
Single motif YG Earclips 1 Diamond Center, Small size: SGD5,150 
Single motif WG earclips 1 Diamond center, Small size: USD3,700
Single motif WG pendant 3 Diamond Center: USD3,150
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 &#8364;
Nine flowers long necklace 35 300 &#8364;
one flower earrings (small) 8 150&#8364;
two flowers clip 11 700&#8364; 


*Perlée *

Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780
Perlee large WG band with diamonds is USD10,350


*Magic Alhambra *

6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350 
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364; / £1950 
Magic alhambra long necklace (16 motifs) 12 800&#8364;
Magic alhambra bracelet 3400 &#8364;
Magic alhambra earrings 4350 &#8364;
Magic alhambra ring, to be worn between the fingers 3250 &#8364;

*Sweet Alhambra *

YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480 
Sweet alhambra pendant in MOP and YG 750 &#8364;
Sweet alhambra bracelet in MOP an YG 680 &#8364;

*Lucky Alhambra*

Lucky alhambra long necklace in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500/-
Lucky alhambra ring set in WG with white MOP an turquoise, to be worn between the finger 3600 &#8364;
Lucky alhambra bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;
Lucky alhambra butterfly pendant in YG with white MOP and yellow gold 1450 &#8364;

*Vintage Alhambra *

20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200 , USD 9,800, SGD14,000
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600, 
20 motif necklace RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
10 motif necklace MOP & Onyx: CND5600 
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800 
5 motif bracelet MOP & Onyx: CND2800 
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400 
Vintage alhambra necklace set in YG with carnelian 4150 &#8364;
Vintage alhambra bracelet set in YG with onyx 1850 &#8364;


*Socrates *

3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300 
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700&#8364; 
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100&#8364; 
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700&#8364; 
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400&#8364; 


*Oiseaux de Paradis *

Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 31,900, SGD44,850/- 
Birds of Paradise earrings &#8211; WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 61,000 
Parade pendant &#8211; WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 39,900 
Volutes ring &#8211; WG, sapphires, diamonds: Dec 09 USD 14,400 


*Une Journée à Paris *

Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: Dec 09 USD 88,000 


*Between-the-Finger Ring *

Lotus Series

Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mechanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): Jan 09 SGD36,000/-, 18,300 &#8364; / USD24,300
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers 20 200 &#8364;
Lotus earrings (small) 9000 &#8364;

Butterfly

2 Butterfly Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: Jan 09 SGD 28,050/-


----------



## Accessorize*me

Apologies I left out some pricing....


*Frivole* 

2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800 
8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100 
2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650 
Single motif YG Earclips 1 Diamond Center, Small size: SGD5,150 
Single motif WG earclips 1 Diamond center, Small size: USD3,700
Single motif WG pendant 3 Diamond Center: USD3,150
one flower WG ring with pave diamonds, diamond center 5000 &#8364;, 48800 HKD
Nine flowers long necklace 35 300 &#8364;
one flower earrings (small) 8 150&#8364;
two flowers clip 11 700&#8364; 


*Perlée *

Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780
Perlee large WG band with diamonds is USD10,350


*Magic Alhambra *

6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350 
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364; / £1950 
Magic alhambra long necklace (16 motifs) 12 800&#8364;
Magic alhambra bracelet 3400 &#8364;
Magic alhambra earrings 4350 &#8364;
Magic alhambra ring, to be worn between the fingers 3250 &#8364;

*Sweet Alhambra *

YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480 
Sweet alhambra pendant in MOP and YG 750 &#8364;, 7400 HKD
Sweet alhambra bracelet in MOP an YG 680 &#8364;, 6700 HKD

*Lucky Alhambra*

Lucky alhambra long necklace in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500/-
Lucky alhambra ring set in WG with white MOP an turquoise, to be worn between the finger 3600 &#8364;
Lucky alhambra bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;
Lucky alhambra butterfly pendant in YG with white MOP and yellow gold 1450 &#8364;

*Vintage Alhambra *

20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200 , USD 9,800, SGD14,000
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600, 
20 motif necklace RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
10 motif necklace MOP & Onyx: CND5600 
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800 
5 motif bracelet MOP & Onyx: CND2800 
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400 
Vintage alhambra necklace set in YG with carnelian 4150 &#8364;
Vintage alhambra bracelet set in YG with onyx 1850 &#8364;


*Socrates *

3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300 
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700&#8364;,  27300HKD
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100&#8364;,  40900 HKD
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700&#8364;, 34600 HKD 
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400&#8364;, 74000 HKD 


*Oiseaux de Paradis *

Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 31,900, SGD44,850/- 
Birds of Paradise earrings &#8211; WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 61,000 
Parade pendant &#8211; WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 39,900 
Volutes ring &#8211; WG, sapphires, diamonds: Dec 09 USD 14,400 


*Une Journée à Paris *

Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: Dec 09 USD 88,000 


*Between-the-Finger Ring *

Lotus Series

Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mechanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): Jan 09 SGD36,000/-, 18,300 &#8364;, USD24,300, 182000 HKD
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers 20 200 &#8364;
Lotus earrings (small) 9000 &#8364;

Butterfly

2 Butterfly Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: Jan 09 SGD 28,050/-


----------



## Accessorize*me

Thank you *Vancleef fan*, other than VCA, your jewellery collection is utterly beautiful, am sure the Lotus Ring will be a great addition to it....

*Sammyjoe*, You're not late at all....THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!  I'm already thinking of what necklace/earrings to add next, except I promised the DH to be good....:ninja:


----------



## Sammyjoe

I still think about your stunning 8 flower ring *A*me*  You have a fantastic jewellery collection already!!
I love your lotus and fainted earlier, it was *Kim_Mac* that posted about your ring above.


*Ladies* we all need to water our money trees!!  I need bulk baby bio though.lol


----------



## lemontart

*Accessorize*me*, you should definitely check it out!I thought I wouldn't want another sweet bracelet after getting the sweet YG MOP butterfly bracelet, but this carnelian/rose gold really caught my eyes and it really stands out


----------



## lemontart

zenith said:


> lemontart's rose gold sweet bracelet inspired me to visit VCA today. I didn't get the sweet bracelet but the SA remembered I was deciding between the socrate and the frivole some weeks back and asked if I wanted to try them on again. DS was on his best behavior and was distracted by another SA handing sweets to him, so I said yes - bad idea.
> 
> I went home with the single flower socrate pendant  photographed with the vintage Alhambra pendant.


 
*zenith*, the socrate pendant is so cute! congrats!


----------



## zenith

*Sammyjoe, lemontart*: Thank you 

*Acc*me, j0s1e267*: I tried my best to capture the proportions but I'm crap with DH's new camera. I've attached my best attempt  It's a dainty piece. 

*greenstars*: I've updated the price list posted above.

*La Van*: YES YES, eyeing the single flower earrings


----------



## wintotty

zenith said:


> *Sammyjoe, lemontart*: Thank you
> 
> *Acc*me, j0s1e267*: I tried my best to capture the proportions but I'm crap with DH's new camera. I've attached my best attempt  It's a dainty piece.
> 
> *greenstars*: I've updated the price list posted above.
> 
> *La Van*: YES YES, eyeing the single flower earrings




VERY PRETTY!


----------



## lemontart

*Added price on sweet alhambra rose gold carnelian bracelet and vintage 5 motif bracelet:*

*Frivole* 

2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800 
8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100 
2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650 
Single motif YG Earclips 1 Diamond Center, Small size: SGD5,150 
Single motif WG earclips 1 Diamond center, Small size: USD3,700
Single motif WG pendant 3 Diamond Center: USD3,150
one flower WG ring with pave diamonds, diamond center 5000 , 48800 HKD
Nine flowers long necklace 35 300 
one flower earrings (small) 8 150
two flowers clip 11 700 


*Perlée *

Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780
Perlee large WG band with diamonds is USD10,350


*Magic Alhambra *

6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350 
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050 / £1950 
Magic alhambra long necklace (16 motifs) 12 800
Magic alhambra bracelet 3400 
Magic alhambra earrings 4350 
Magic alhambra ring, to be worn between the fingers 3250 

*Sweet Alhambra *

YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480 
Sweet alhambra pendant in MOP and YG 750 , 7400 HKD
Sweet alhambra bracelet in MOP an YG 680 , 6700 HKD
Sweet alhambra bracelet in Carnelian and RG USD1,000

*Lucky Alhambra*

Lucky alhambra long necklace in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500/-
Lucky alhambra ring set in WG with white MOP an turquoise, to be worn between the finger 3600 
Lucky alhambra bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 
Lucky alhambra butterfly pendant in YG with white MOP and yellow gold 1450 

*Vintage Alhambra *

20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200 , USD 9,800, SGD14,000
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600, 
20 motif necklace RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
10 motif necklace MOP & Onyx: CND5600 
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800 
5 motif bracelet MOP & Onyx: CND2800, USD2,450 
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400 
Vintage alhambra necklace set in YG with carnelian 4150 
Vintage alhambra bracelet set in YG with onyx 1850 

*Socrates *

3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300 
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700, 27300HKD
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100, 40900 HKD
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700, 34600 HKD 
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400, 74000 HKD 


*Oiseaux de Paradis *

Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 31,900, SGD44,850/- 
Birds of Paradise earrings  WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 61,000 
Parade pendant  WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 39,900 
Volutes ring  WG, sapphires, diamonds: Dec 09 USD 14,400 


*Une Journée à Paris *

Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: Dec 09 USD 88,000 


*Between-the-Finger Ring *

Lotus Series

Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mechanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): Jan 09 SGD36,000/-, 18,300 , USD24,300, 182000 HKD
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers 20 200 
Lotus earrings (small) 9000 

Butterfly

2 Butterfly Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: Jan 09 SGD 28,050/-


----------



## wintotty

Soooo......I need everyone's advice yet again. I'm taking a plunge on 20 motif vintage alhambra necklace since there will be a price increase soon. I *think* I want a MOP with YG, but toying with the idea of other options. What about YG x Onyx? WG x Turquoise? What would you pick if you have the collection below??

I have:

-Vintage Alhambra YG MOP Bracelet ( I wear this with a YG love bangle, which I have it on ALL the time)





-Vintage Alhambra YG MOP Earrings




-Alhambra BTF ring WG Turquoise Butterfly x MOP Clover
-Lucky Alhambra WG Turquoise Single Butterfly motif necklace




-BTF Butterfly Ring


----------



## sbelle

Sammyjoe said:


> Hee Hee, you just dropped in the fact that you have got the vintage MOP 20 motif sbelle  pictures if possible! and many congrats!!!!!


 
Just got it today.  I couldn't wait until I was somewhere where I could try it on.  I love, love, love it!  

I will try for pictures later!


----------



## j0s1e267

*Grow* money trees *Grow*!  Spring is coming which means that leaves will be budding soon!


----------



## j0s1e267

*zenith*, I LOVE how you layered both necklaces together!  You are right, it is a very dainty piece but it looks good on you!

*wintotty*, do you wear your turquoise pieces?  I am partial towards turquoise so I think WG turquoise will be a great addition to your collection!  But if you wear YG MOP more then perhaps that should be a better addition.


----------



## kim_mac

wintotty - i would choose the yg mop since you already have the bracelet and wear it all the time (and earrings too).  i think your turquoise butterfly pendant is great paired up with the mop/turquoise btf ring.  i think the yg mop is the *prettiest* combo but the others are striking as well.  for some reason i really like the 10 motif yg mop but on the 20 motif i actually preferred the wg maybe because it seemed more modern at that length.  anyway, if you want to go wg mop that would work too since it would match the btf mop/turquoise ring you have.  so my vote is mop - either wg or yg but i'm leaning toward yg since you already wear your bracelet all the time!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Thanks for pointing out my mix-up *Sammyjoe*!

*kim_mac*, thank you and sorry for the confusion....I kept messing-up the price list, and felt quite terrible about posting wrong info for others.  After a while I must've gotten crossed eyed and got the names wrong...how embarassing! 

*lemontart*, can't wait till I next hit the VCA Store, I think its a lovely piece, the colour just pops!

*zenith*, really appreciate your indulging us with pics. I agree, it's delicate, feminine but suits you well...I adore the layered look! Beautiful!

*wintotty*, I highly doubt I will be of any help...I have been thinking of the Vintage Alhambra 20 motif necklace myself for eons and still cannot decide! 
I do think Turquoise or MOP will go seamlessly with your existing collection though...

*sbelle*, congrats on scoring such a quintessientially VCA piece! Bet you'll be lovin it for many years to come....Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Accessorize*me - *On your question, when I tried on the Lotus, I didn't feel the flower move from side to side closed. However, I can imagine it moving when worn throughout the day as it's a heavy flower! I was mostly concerned though with the ring worn open and the flower sliding up and down my finger.

*zenith - *The single flower Socrate necklace looks great worn layered! ... I'm enabling you to get the matching earrings lol!


----------



## La Vanguardia

wintotty said:


> Soooo......I need everyone's advice yet again. I'm taking a plunge on 20 motif vintage alhambra necklace since there will be a price increase soon. I *think* I want a MOP with YG, but toying with the idea of other options. What about YG x Onyx? WG x Turquoise? What would you pick if you have the collection below??
> 
> I have:
> 
> -Vintage Alhambra YG MOP Bracelet ( I wear this with a YG love bangle, which I have it on ALL the time)
> -Vintage Alhambra YG MOP Earrings
> -Alhambra BTF ring WG Turquoise Butterfly x MOP Clover
> -Lucky Alhambra WG Turquoise Single Butterfly motif necklace
> -BTF Butterfly Ring



Such lovely jewels! Personally, I would pick either the 20 motif YG MOP or the WG turquoise as you can perfectly mix and match these pieces with your current collection. 

The YG MOP necklace can be worn dressed up or down with your earrings, bracelet and Two Butterflies ring. Plus, you can also link the necklace with the bracelet for an even longer length or doubled around your neck.

I think the WG turquoise will really be a fun piece to wear with your WG turquoise/MOP BTF ring.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Accessorize*me said:


> I'm already thinking of what necklace/earrings to add next, except I promised the DH to be good[/SIZE]....:ninja:



I vote for the small Lotus earclips ... so sparkly and will perfectly match your ring! I want a pair too lol!


----------



## La Vanguardia

xblackxstarx said:


> Hi  Thank you for the help on my last question
> I am a bit confused about the sizing of the bracelets and the difference in them. If you look at the images of the sweet alhambra white mother of pearl YG bracelet you will see some of the pics it has the additonal link and the engraved tag? on the chain of the bracelet... im not sure if you will no what i mean. but is this what shows the difference between the childs and adults version. one version has no links or tag. i would specifically love the one WITH the extra links and tag ... does anyone know what im on about? as according to harrods they sell it for £625 ... it doesnt sound right?



I have the Sweet Alhambra clover and ID YG MOP adult bracelets. They both have 2 rings and the tags. The child size ones are a lot shorter. Actually, the ID YG MOP is for my baby daughter that I got last year. I recently brought it to VCA to be engraved and they will also add a third ring so that she can wear it and grow with it.


----------



## La Vanguardia

My WG diamond necklace saga has finally come to a close lol! 

Our local boutique finally had both the WG Socrate and small Cosmos for me to try on and since my purpose was to decide on a necklace, I wore a V-neck top! The Socrate was very pretty and dainty BUT it got outblinged by the Cosmos. OMG, after seeing the two together and trying them on, there was no comparison, the Cosmos (for me) won by a gazillion miles. 

With the Socrate, I felt that it lacked something. Worn together with the 3-flower Socrate earrings, it felt okay. But, still, my heart didn't pounce. They were very pretty but weren't massive enough for my taste. The Cosmos was very striking and looked better on me. Also, even when worn alone, it had presence. I also tried it with the Miroir des Eaux diamond chain but since the Cosmos had enough bling, I really didn't need the diamond chain ... at the moment lol! 

Oh, and the best part is VCA here has a "cap" to secure the second pin, which is normally open. They didn't mention this to me in Paris and Milan when I tried on the necklaces there so I'm not sure if all boutiques have the "cap." After knowing about the "cap," the Cosmos was definitely THE WINNER lol! It was Sophie friendly, gorgeous and fabulous! 

In addition, I tried on several earrings to see which ones I could eventually pair with the Cosmos necklace. Aside from the single Socrate ones, the small Lotus earrings also looked good with the necklace. Even though they're completely different flowers, I guess the "broad" pave diamond setting made the two match well. Unfortunately, they didn't have the small WG Cosmos earrings to try on, but I'm loving the idea of getting the Lotus earrings later on lol! 

Sorry for the long post. Without further ado ...

*Here are 1.97 carats of Cosmos bling! *
The middle diamond is 0.26 carats. I wonder why VCA didn't just total the diamond weight to 2 carats ...mmm ... lol!












*Modelling pic*
Also with my Two Butterflies BTF ring. I think they look fun together and perfect for day to night bling lol!











*With and without the special "cap"*
As you can see, without the "cap," the second pin is open and I was afraid Sophie will prick her fingers when she pulls the necklace. VCA is also making a smaller "cap" for me since this one pokes out a bit (I think it's for the bigger Cosmos pendant/brooch). I don't mind it, but since they can make a smaller one, why not!


----------



## Ascella

La Van: The Cosmos pendant is sooooo beautiful!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Bitten

^^^^ OMG!!!! That is SOOOOO BEAUTIFUL!!! Congratulations!! *La Van*, can we have some pics with the brooch  ?


----------



## Ascella

Does anyone know if the Socrate single flower earrings also can be made as clips?


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks *Ascella* and *Bitten!*

*Ascella - *The single flower Socrate earrings are really studs ... tiny! They have the same stud system as the mini Vintage Alhambra earrings.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats *La Van*!!  You made a perfect choice!!! Seeing pictures is really cool, but it is so much easier to be able to try it on and also in conjunction with your exisiting pieces!!

I  this thread and all the wonderful ladies within!!!


----------



## mrb4bags

LaVan what can I say but WOW!
You made a fabulous choice.  The Cosmos is stunning and
makes a statement but is not overpowering.
Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Ascella

La Vanguardia said:


> *Ascella - *The single flower Socrate earrings are really studs ... tiny! They have the same stud system as the mini Vintage Alhambra earrings.


I see, it's just as good that it's not an option then .
I'm sitting and admiring your necklace + ring again!


----------



## mishaagui

Congratulations *La Van*! Another stunning piece to add to you VCA collection!  I lve how the cosmos necklace looks with the BTF ring! A perfect pair!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Its funny La Van, when you first asked the question, I said for sure the socrates, looking at the pictures it looked great, now seeing the cosmo on you and esp with the ring, it just tied in together so well!!


----------



## j0s1e267

*CONGRATULATIONS LaVan!!!!!!!!!!!!  Your Cosmos necklace looks really STUNNING on you!  WOW!  *  It's just GORGEOUS!  Do post more modelling pics so that we are all admire you wearing this beautiful pendant!


----------



## j0s1e267

I just had to come back and admire your photos again *LaVan*!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you once again everyone!!!*

*Bitten - *As a brooch, I think the medium or large Cosmos are better. I feel that the small Cosmos gets kind of "lost" in me as a brooch, and I'm not that big lol! But I guess it also depends where you position it and how you want to accentuate the outfit.

*josie - *You should try on the small Cosmos next time you're in VCA and see how it suits you. Thanks for reading/listening through all my mails rambling about VCA lol!

*Sammyjoe - *I was also convinced of the Socrate necklace before. But I'm glad I waited and tried on/compared the two models together. I'm really happy with my decision and I guess WAITING and PATIENCE this time worked to my benefit!

*mishaagui -* The Cosmos and Two Butterflies BTF ring are really fun together ... they work without being matchy matchy!

*mrb4bags - *Yeap, the small Cosmos is the perfect size for my tiny self lol!

*Here are some ways to wear the Cosmos:*
Just take a ribbon (or a pearl strand) and clip the brooch on it.

*As a head piece:*






*As a choker/brooch:*






*As a bracelet:*






*With my tiny Mikimoto pearl strand:*


----------



## zenith

*La Van*: WOW! I didn't know the cosmos pendant can be so versatile. You really use it and make it your own.


----------



## Suevushka

SO, SO beautiful!!  Jewelry at it's best!


----------



## zenith

La Vanguardia said:


> Thanks *Ascella* and *Bitten!*
> 
> *Ascella - *The single flower Socrate earrings are really studs ... tiny! They have the same stud system as the mini Vintage Alhambra earrings.



*Ascella*, to add on to *La Van's* comments, the single flower Socrate earrings have the same stud system as the mini vintage Alhambra earrings but the sticks on the Socrate earrings are slightly longer compared to the mini Alhambra, and therefore more comfortable on the ear lobes.


----------



## wintotty

Lavan- your necklace is GORGEOUS!! And it does look great with the ring...
Oh well, after picking out the 20 motif necklace I will be on a ban for a while.....between VCA and Hermes, my wallet needs to recover a little....


----------



## wintotty

j0s1e267 said:


> *wintotty*, do you wear your turquoise pieces?  I am partial towards turquoise so I think WG turquoise will be a great addition to your collection!  But if you wear YG MOP more then perhaps that should be a better addition.



I wear YG MOP more especially now I have BTF Butterfly Ring....but I'm sure I'll wear the turquoise pieces in the summer... Maybe I should try to get 10 motif WG turquoise in the summer?


----------



## wintotty

kim_mac said:


> wintotty - i would choose the yg mop since you already have the bracelet and wear it all the time (and earrings too).  i think your turquoise butterfly pendant is great paired up with the mop/turquoise btf ring.  i think the yg mop is the *prettiest* combo but the others are striking as well.  for some reason i really like the 10 motif yg mop but on the 20 motif i actually preferred the wg maybe because it seemed more modern at that length.  anyway, if you want to go wg mop that would work too since it would match the btf mop/turquoise ring you have.  so my vote is mop - either wg or yg but i'm leaning toward yg since you already wear your bracelet all the time!



Yes, I thought about the WG MOP, but was afraid it may look *off* with my other Alhambra pieces. I don't mind mixing metals but not sure about mixing wg mop and yg mop together.....


----------



## wintotty

La Vanguardia said:


> Such lovely jewels! Personally, I would pick either the 20 motif YG MOP or the WG turquoise as you can perfectly mix and match these pieces with your current collection.
> 
> The YG MOP necklace can be worn dressed up or down with your earrings, bracelet and Two Butterflies ring. Plus, you can also link the necklace with the bracelet for an even longer length or doubled around your neck.
> 
> I think the WG turquoise will really be a fun piece to wear with your WG turquoise/MOP BTF ring.



I'm leaning towards the idea of YG MOP for 20 motif..... maybe for my birth day in September, I can score WG Turquoise 10 motif.......


*A*me*- I know! It's so hard to decide on which necklace to get. Only if I was Cameron Diaz I can get 4 or 5 necklaces at once without thinking!


----------



## j0s1e267

*LaVan*, WOW WOW WOW!   Your Cosmos pendant is sooooooooooooooo versatile!  It is PERFECTION on you!  I LOVE all the different ways you wear it!  Anytime, I am always happy to talk BLING and more 

*zenith*, oh that's really good to know re: the Socrate earrings studs.  My ear lobes are not fleshy (unlike other parts of me  ) but the mini alhambra studs are not very comfy for prolonged wear.

*wintotty*, oh yeah!  Definitely get it in summer!  I am sure NM will have another GNO event


----------



## twigski

Congrats Lavan!!! My magic necklace finally returned from repairs. i hope i dont do anymore damage when i go to pick it up ; )


----------



## broadway baby

Hi there.  I'm new to all this but excited to ask everyone's opinion.  What do you think is more striking and worth the expense.  1.) An alhambra ladies watch, large size, YG with diamonds ($10,700) & either Magic Alhambra earings in Tiger's Eye and Cornelian ($4800) or Magic 6 motif necklace ($7,050)  OR  2.) BTF butterfly ring with YG & yellow saphires and WG and diamonds, at almost 20 thousand?  The alhambra collection can always be added to which is great, but then the butterfly ring is so striking on its own.  My budget is pretty much capped out there so I must decide before the price increase and the 17th, which is Neiman Marcus's GNO event!!  BTW, everyone's VCA pieces are amazing, I so loved reading past threads and looking at pictures - thank you and congrats!


----------



## j0s1e267

*broadway baby*, they are all very different pieces!  Which is your purpose of getting a piece?  E.g. for daily wear?  do you want to get alot of wear out of it?  for special occasions?  You have to get a piece that will make your heart smile every time you put it on, that's when it is really worth it.  Other points to consider will be your lifestyle and which piece do you really want and will be most impacted by the price increase?  Above all, have you tried out any of these pieces?  What looks good on print may not look good in person.  But then again, if you love a piece, nothing else matters.  Enjoy your VCA shopping process!


----------



## twigski

broadway baby said:


> Hi there. I'm new to all this but excited to ask everyone's opinion. What do you think is more striking and worth the expense. 1.) An alhambra ladies watch, large size, YG with diamonds ($10,700) & either Magic Alhambra earings in Tiger's Eye and Cornelian ($4800) or Magic 6 motif necklace ($7,050) OR 2.) BTF butterfly ring with YG & yellow saphires and WG and diamonds, at almost 20 thousand? The alhambra collection can always be added to which is great, but then the butterfly ring is so striking on its own. My budget is pretty much capped out there so I must decide before the price increase and the 17th, which is Neiman Marcus's GNO event!! BTW, everyone's VCA pieces are amazing, I so loved reading past threads and looking at pictures - thank you and congrats!


just my opinion but i would pass on the watch. Go try on the other pieces & it will give u a better idea of what u love. If you are going to purchase from NM @ fashion island PM me & i will give u my sa's name.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thanks everyone!*

*wintotty - *The turquoise will indeed look fab for summer. I like your idea of getting the 20 YG MOP now and the 10 WG turquoise later.

*twigski - *Yay! Your necklace is back ... enjoy it!

*broadway baby - *Listen to what your heart says, what you think you'll enjoy the most and what will looks best on you. I was in a similar situation trying to rationalize the prices when I was choosing BTF rings. In the end, I went with what I truly loved the most (and suited me best) and I'm very happy with my choice! Good luck!


----------



## lubird217

twigski - do you have modeling pictures?? i LOVE the magic necklace! I hope to get the superlong one... someday


----------



## Ascella

*La Van*: Thank you so much for the inspiring photo!!!

*zenith*: Thanks for the extra explanation. The thing is I don't have any holes, but looking from the bright side it is always a relief to remove things from the wish list.


----------



## whistlez

Congrats LaVan!! I love love your necklace!

I finally took pics of my Rubans ring.


----------



## mrb4bags

whistlez that is a lovely ring.  
Congrats on a beauty!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats on your beautiful ring whistlez!!


----------



## vancleef fan

*Whistlez*
Congratulations on your Ruban ring, beautiful, it's the first time I see modeling pictures of it, very dainty and pretty
*LaVan*
I love your new pendant....Very nice addition to your lovely collection


----------



## whistlez

Thank you mrb4bags, sammyjoe, vancleef fan!  

I realised I wrote the name wrongly(it should be Ruban not Rubans) but I don't know how to amend my original post.


----------



## kim_mac

la van - congrats on the pendant decision - i was secretly hoping you'd pick the cosmos hehe!  it looks absolutely gorgeous on you.  so glad to hear about the 'caps' to protect little sophie.  it looks perfect with your ring - so pretty - complimentary without being matchy matchy boring!  i know i'll come back time and time again to admire.  enjoy!


----------



## Cinderlala

Whistlez----Lovely ring!

La Van----I  your newest piece!!!  I love, love, love brooches & the Cosmos is so very versatile!  Congrats!  [Do you know if it comes in YG?]  

My VCA brooch is missing its cap & I need it----I sometimes stick myself with the second pin.


----------



## broadway baby

Thank you everyone for your responses.  I haven't tried on the pieces yet, except for the watch and I really loved it.  I thought perhaps the watch would tie in the alhambra collection instead of wearing some other company's watch.  (I am a watch girl).  So perhaps I should go and try them on.  


Twigski, 

just curious, why do you say pass on the watch?  Oh and I am going to Fashion Island for GNO, someone has been helping me.  Is there someone there that you think is particularly helpful?  (Btw, can't PM yet as I don't have enough posts.)  Just curious, is it possible for a company like Neiman to give you older pricing on a piece if they had acquired it long ago - any experience with such a thing?


----------



## Accessorize*me

*La Van*, *CONGRATULATIONS* on a stunning new addition! The necklace looks perfect on you! SO bling bling and beautiful paired with your butterfly ring!! 
Thanks for the info on the cap behind, that's so useful to know!

You are so creative with the many different ways of wearing your pendant, I love it in your hair as a headband...So "Old Hollywood Glamour!"

On your reply to the Lotus Ring, I tend to wear it open more because it feels way more comfortable this way. When the Ring is closed, the Lotus Flower flips to the side often and that's when it is likely to smack into things or poke especially when I carry something on the same hand because it is tilted at an angle. When opened it feels more secure and balanced and don't need to fiddle with it so it sits straight.

You girls are such enablers!! I like how the Lotus Flower Earrings look in pics but was toying with the idea of others because I am afraid of being too matchy-matchy, but will probably have to try the on....


----------



## Accessorize*me

*wintotty*, good choice! Do post lotsa modelling pics with your other VCA pieces when you do get them....Maybe it'll help me finally decide...LOLs! Your collection is so well-rounded!
Sigh...That Cameron Diaz pic still haunts me.... 

*broadway_baby*, I think the VCA watch is pretty and can act as a bracelet at the same time! Agree that it will go with the Alhambra series necklace etc, but other company's watches can be complimentary too....just less matching. 
I agree with *j0s1e267* though, it is better to try out these pieces on your own. I really liked the 2 Butterfly Ring in YG Sapphires and WG Diamonds after seeing it in pics and movies, and the Envol Butterfly Ring was my first VCA love, but after trying out all these styles for myself, I actually bought the Lotus Ring because I find that that suits me (both in aesthetics and wearability) best.

*whitlez*, gorgeous ring that looks fab on you!! So precious....!!


----------



## broadway baby

Accessirize*me - thanks for the input.  Do you find the watch worth the price tag, or do you say go for the btf rings as a bolder statement.  Tell me about your lotus [ i love that ring, but over my budget by about six grand...sadly   ]  Do you find it to be really wearable as in daily, if u felt the desire - or do you think it is something you pull out more on certain occasions.  Btw, can you help me with 2 things that I am clueless about  1.) how do you get an image below your name; i've tried going to "edit avatar" but nothing happens when I click on button.  and   2.) I am having problems with the bold key, everytime I click it the letter B shows up only- what am I doing wrong.


----------



## Accessorize*me

broadway baby said:


> Accessirize*me - thanks for the input. Do you find the watch worth the price tag, or do you say go for the btf rings as a bolder statement. Tell me about your lotus [ i love that ring, but over my budget by about six grand...sadly  ] Do you find it to be really wearable as in daily, if u felt the desire - or do you think it is something you pull out more on certain occasions. Btw, can you help me with 2 things that I am clueless about 1.) how do you get an image below your name; i've tried going to "edit avatar" but nothing happens when I click on button. and 2.) I am having problems with the bold key, everytime I click it the letter B shows up only- what am I doing wrong.


 
I would personally go for the BTF Rings both because I am partial to the aesthetics of the BTF more, and also because at that price tag, I'd prefer to go to for a brand with a horological background....a 'proper' watchmaker so to speak. Putting aside resale value, there is the movement, the intricacy that goes into designing the watch, the Pave work if you like a bit of bling bling.....there are a lot of choices out there that I find will supercede this particular VCA watch for the same price. And....You can wear it even when you are not wearing your Alhambra for a different look.

I have been wearing my Lotus Ring everyday this week...With distressed/torn BF Jeans, or with Kitten-heel Slippers and a tank top, also to my Manicurist (who has no idea who VCA is, but she loves my Ring...! YAY! ), to the Supermart, at home whilst typing on my laptop....I love it! It makes me smile everytime I see it. Admittedly, it has some sharp edges and do knick into things sometimes....but definitely not enough trouble to detract from the joy of wearing it!
Get a piece you truly adore, and I'm sure you will enjoy wearing it all the time too....! 

1) You are doing it right, click on "Edit Avatar", and it should take you to this page:







Then choose "Option 2 - Upload Image From Your Computer". Note that images cannot be larger than 29.3kb or 160 by 160 pixels.....Could your image be too large? That always happens with me...

If you still have problems, try to PM a Mod to help you. *SwankyMamaof3* is one of the Mods for the Jewellery Threads if I am not wrong...

2) If you click on the "Bold" icon and only letter * shows up, your could be in a different Editor Mode.

Try clicking on the button on the top right corner of your "Advanced Reply" box as circled in Red below:







Do send me a PM if you need further help....*


----------



## broadway baby

Accessorize*me

you are awesome!  Thank you


----------



## kim_mac

whitlez - congrats on your new ring.  it's the first time seeing this one and it's really beautiful.  it looks awesome on you.  enjoy!!


----------



## j0s1e267

*whistlez*, CONGRATULATIONS on your Ruban!  It is so special and I have never seen it in print on anyone!  It looks fabulous on you!  Do post more modelling pics!

Oh *broadway baby*, if you want a STATEMENT piece then the Lotus Ring is THE ring to get!  LOL!  That said, do try it, you really won't know until you try out all the different pieces   Follow your heart!  As *Accessorize*me* has mentioned, if you LOVE the piece, you will find ways to wear it, casual or dressy, anything goes!  So long as you are happy!


----------



## kashmira

Congrats on your pendant *LaVan*! It's a gorgeous necklace and I love how versatile it seems to be! Also it is a perfect match to your equally beautiful butterfly ring!

I love your Ruban ring *whistlez*- congrats! It looks perfect on your hand!


----------



## lubird217

*whistlez* - that ring is gorgeous! i've never seen it before!! lovely!


----------



## Bitten

Your ring is truly beautiful *whistlez* !! Enjoy wearing it!

*wintotty*, I am loving the idea of you getting the MOP now and the turquoise for summer - it sounds so crisp and chic!


----------



## Ascella

*whistlez*: Such a fabulous ring you have got! Congrats!

There has been so many beautiful reveals here lately, thanks everyone sharing your goodies with the rest of us.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thanks again everyone!*

*whistlez -* Gorgeous Ruban ring. Enjoy it!

*Cinderlala - *The Cosmos collection does come in YG.


----------



## Cinderlala

Thanks La Van!  Truly gorgeous goodies you have found lately!!  (Hope DD is doing well.)


----------



## twigski

lubird217 said:


> twigski - do you have modeling pictures?? i LOVE the magic necklace! I hope to get the superlong one... someday


 
My NM is 2 hours away so I'm picking it up on Fri. I will post modeling pics w/the different lengths soon


----------



## lemontart

*La Van*, congrats on you cosmos pendant. It is stunning and looks perfect on you!  Nice addition! 

*whistlez,* your ring is lovely! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## broadway baby

Ascella said it right...i've been overwhelmed with everyone's gorgeous photos.  Thanks so much for sharing.  I'm excited to see what new and wonderful surprises will be in store for the rest of the year.  

whistlez, wintotty, la van, accessorize*me - amazing amazing pieces, you lucky girls you!


----------



## broadway baby

Hi everyone, ok so I have a question that i asked in a different area (only because it was the topic at hand, but regarding a different company), but really should have asked it here.  There are certain stores that give discounts  only when asked, I was wondering if anyone had experienced this with Van Cleef or at Neimans?


----------



## sbelle

broadway baby said:


> Hi everyone, ok so I have a question that i asked in a different area (only because it was the topic at hand, but regarding a different company), but really should have asked it here. There are certain stores that give discounts only when asked, I was wondering if anyone had experienced this with Van Cleef or at Neimans?


 

I was told that NM cannot discount VCA or Chanel jewelry.


----------



## broadway baby

sbelle said:


> I was told that NM cannot discount VCA or Chanel jewelry.



Good to know - thank you


----------



## twigski

broadway baby said:


> Twigski, just curious, why do you say pass on the watch? Oh and I am going to Fashion Island for GNO, someone has been helping me. Is there someone there that you think is particularly helpful? (Btw, can't PM yet as I don't have enough posts.) Just curious, is it possible for a company like Neiman to give you older pricing on a piece if they had acquired it long ago - any experience with such a thing?


I only said pass on the watch as I was answering what I would do. If you are already working w/ a SA then stick w/her as they all work together. NM does not give older pricing on VCA as their stock is limited & they often bring items from their other locations. The only discount I was ever offered was a 20% on an older Franck Muller watch. You can however save something through their incircle coupons & promotions ran by the jewelry dept. For example right now they are having a get $100 off for every $1000 spent and a few months ago I was given a $500 off any purchase. 

I have never purchase anything from the VCA boutique in costa mesa but I spoke to a SA by the name of Marsha on the phone.  She was very helpful & she offered a no tax offer. IIRC someone on this forum stated that VCA will do a little discount if several pieces are purchased at the same time (not sure how much though) Please share w/us what you decide to purchase


----------



## twigski

On a side note did anyone see Celine Dion on the cover of people magazine?? Other than the fact that she looks amazing, I have VCA envy!! she's wearing LaVan's cosmos pendant in yg, 20 motif yg & pave diamond vintage alhambra necklace & bracelet.


----------



## broadway baby

twigski said:


> On a side note did anyone see Celine Dion on the cover of people magazine?? Other than the fact that she looks amazing, I have VCA envy!! she's wearing LaVan's cosmos pendant in yg, 20 motif yg & pave diamond vintage alhambra necklace & bracelet.



*Twigski*, thanks for the info...i'm gonna call my SA and see about this $100 off on every $1000...she did not mention that.  Although there is some gift card associated with GNO but you wouldn't be able to use it towards your purchase.  I don't meant to beat a dead horse, but what I want to know regarding your opinion about the watch is this...do you think it completes the look or is it just not worth the cost for a company that's not really known for their watches.  Or, is it just because, for that amount of money you could get something that you may view as more striking?  (just curious).  

Btw, I did go and try the alhambra pieces on at the VCA in South Coast and the SA brought out a series of other goodies and now I'm beyond confused.  I'm gonna have to really think about this.  PS - Going out to grab that People mag, sounds beautiful.


----------



## twigski

broadway baby said:


> *Twigski*, thanks for the info...i'm gonna call my SA and see about this $100 off on every $1000...she did not mention that. Although there is some gift card associated with GNO but you wouldn't be able to use it towards your purchase. I don't meant to beat a dead horse, but what I want to know regarding your opinion about the watch is this...do you think it completes the look or *is it just not worth the cost for a company that's not really known for their watches.* Or, is it just because, for that amount of money you could get something that you may view as more striking? (just curious).
> 
> Btw, I did go and try the alhambra pieces on at the VCA in South Coast and the SA brought out a series of other goodies and now I'm beyond confused. I'm gonna have to really think about this. PS - Going out to grab that People mag, sounds beautiful.


 
This is the main reason. But honestly any VCA piece is lovely  

the $100 off $1000 has a max of $5000 off. You need the certificate/coupon to get the discount though. Last time I got the $500 off coupon I asked the manager there & he said he can't offer the discount w/o the certificate/coupon. Does not hurt to ask in person, the manager's name is Brian.


----------



## wintotty

twigski said:


> This is the main reason. But honestly any VCA piece is lovely
> 
> the $100 off $1000 has a max of $5000 off. You need the certificate/coupon to get the discount though. Last time I got the $500 off coupon I asked the manager there & he said he can't offer the discount w/o the certificate/coupon. Does not hurt to ask in person, the manager's name is Brian.



I think that offer ($100 off every $1000) excludes VCA pieces. However GNO event offers gift card, which you can apply for all purchases on that day with NM card. I'm getting $1500 for my VCA purchase and also get double points. I used that to purchase my BTF ring and 20 motif Alhambra necklace!


----------



## broadway baby

wintotty said:


> I think that offer ($100 off every $1000) excludes VCA pieces. However GNO event offers gift card, which you can apply for all purchases on that day with NM card. I'm getting $1500 for my VCA purchase and also get double points. I used that to purchase my BTF ring and 20 motif Alhambra necklace!



*Wintotty* - you're correct.  I spoke with my SA and the $100 off GC can not be used towards VCA, so I'm not too worried about it.  But the GNO event for the 17th doesn't allow you to use the GC you receive towards your purchase that evening.  Oh well, I guess it can be used towards future VCA purchases...hehe  It's a way to get into more trouble, I suppose.  Did you mean that you made your BTF and necklace purchase with points only!!  Wow - that's a lot of points, girl!


----------



## Hermes4ever

LaVan................ Congrats on your gorgeous new addition, I love the pendant and I would like to know if VCA have any pendants that are pendants/ brooch? TIA


----------



## wintotty

broadway baby said:


> *Wintotty* - you're correct.  I spoke with my SA and the $100 off GC can not be used towards VCA, so I'm not too worried about it.  But the GNO event for the 17th doesn't allow you to use the GC you receive towards your purchase that evening.  Oh well, I guess it can be used towards future VCA purchases...hehe  It's a way to get into more trouble, I suppose.  Did you mean that you made your BTF and necklace purchase with points only!!  Wow - that's a lot of points, girl!




Oh, no I used the purchase to get a GC and double points...so I can use those points and GC for my next VCA purchase!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Hermes4ever - *My Cosmos pendant is also a brooch and I think there are other models that have this double purpose.


----------



## avedashiva

wintotty said:


> Oh, no I used the purchase to get a GC and double points...so I can use those points and GC for my next VCA purchase!


 
wintotty - can you pls tell me who this promo works. I've never worked with anyone in the jewelry dept at Neiman before. Thanks!


----------



## Cinderlala

I love the new rose gold for the sweet line, but I really wish they would have the rose gold with the white MOP.  Wouldn't that be pretty???


----------



## broadway baby

Cinderlala said:


> I love the new rose gold for the sweet line, but I really wish they would have the rose gold with the white MOP.  Wouldn't that be pretty???



*Cinderlala* - there is a rose gold with white mother of pearl, actually.  It's a special addition that was created for breast cancer awareness and there were only 500 made.  My SA at Neiman Fashion Island told me they only had two left.  I think it's a single large clover on a chain, much like the special addition yellow gold one with MOP.


----------



## lvpiggy

Not sure if you ladies have already seen photos from this event:

Van Cleef & Arpels and Chloé hosted on February 11th an exclusive fashion show in Van Cleef & Arpels Flagship store in Paris, place Vendôme.
The event featured Van Cleef & Arpels Oiseaux de Paradis and Alhambra collections associated with Chloé Ready-to-Wear Summer 2010 collection.


----------



## lvpiggy




----------



## Ascella

*lvpiggy*, thanks for sharing the photos, the jewelleries are exquisite.


----------



## broadway baby

Yes, the photos are insane.  The VCA store in Paris is to die for, I could just kick myself for not going in to visit when I was there.  Although making a large purchase in Euros can sometimes make your head spin.  LOL!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Great pics *LV Piggy*, I love the YG Zipper necklace!


----------



## wintotty

avedashiva said:


> wintotty - can you pls tell me who this promo works. I've never worked with anyone in the jewelry dept at Neiman before. Thanks!



I got a invite for the GNO event in a mail, I don't know if anyone can get a GC from this event or not.... My regular SA took care of everything with a help of Precious Jewelry SA.


----------



## Cinderlala

broadway baby said:


> *Cinderlala* - there is a rose gold with white mother of pearl, actually. It's a special addition that was created for breast cancer awareness and there were only 500 made. My SA at Neiman Fashion Island told me they only had two left. I think it's a single large clover on a chain, much like the special addition yellow gold one with MOP.


 
True, I did try that in October and it is pretty, but that size is just too big for me.  I would really like the Sweet Alhambra clover bracelet in rose gold with white MOP.


----------



## twigski

wintotty said:


> I think that offer ($100 off every $1000) excludes VCA pieces. However GNO event offers gift card, which you can apply for all purchases on that day with NM card. I'm getting $1500 for my VCA purchase and also get double points. I used that to purchase my BTF ring and 20 motif Alhambra necklace!


 
thanks for clarifying this. it would help if i would have read the otherside :shame:


----------



## avedashiva

wintotty said:


> I got a invite for the GNO event in a mail, I don't know if anyone can get a GC from this event or not.... My regular SA took care of everything with a help of Precious Jewelry SA.


 
Thanks for the info! Can't wait to see your upcoming reveals!


----------



## surfergirljen

OMG what gorgeous reveals!!! La Van your piece is gorgeous! It's funny b/c I think you totally made the right choice for you and I made the right one for me with the socrates! Obviously you're a bit more of a "bling" girl than me and it suits you BEAUITFULLY! You rock that pendant and the ways you've found to wear it as a brooch are so fun!!! 

I've hit a huge frustrating bump here - am now back in Florida (where I first discovered VCA last year while I was here ... first started talking to you ladies... HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!   and all ready to buy a new turquoise pendant and the SA here said there's a total backorder on all turquoise pendants, and that they won't have any until April!  Boo hoo. I guess April's not THAT far away but I was so looking forward to leaving here with a new piece. Plus it's fricken' freezing down here and it was something to look forward to - shopping! Boo.  Am going to go in anyway and see what's new ... can't decide between the pendant on the bale, and the vintage single motif (both WG/TURQ). Thoughts?

I hope I don't get distracted by other bling in there!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

I'M PUTTING OUT AN ALL POINTS BULLITIN FOR MY VCA FRIENDS!

In your recent visits to VCA boutiques in the US, has anyone seen a darker coloured (as opposed to the lighter, milker colour) turquoise WG/TURQ PENDANT with a bale (not lobster claw) OR a vintage alhambra WG/TURQ single motif pendant in the store? Am craving one now and "my" Naples FL connection is all out until April!


----------



## surfergirljen

whistlez said:


> Congrats LaVan!! I love love your necklace!
> 
> I finally took pics of my Rubans ring.



Oh my... that is STUNNING!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## Hermes4ever

Does anyone know about the vintage line studs (the one with one clover) in how man sizes does it come? I know it comes in the mini (from the sweet collection) then the medium with the clip in the back and the super which is the large.... am I correct?


----------



## SCL

surfergirljen said:


> I'M PUTTING OUT AN ALL POINTS BULLITIN FOR MY VCA FRIENDS!
> 
> In your recent visits to VCA boutiques in the US, has anyone seen a darker coloured (as opposed to the lighter, milker colour) turquoise WG/TURQ PENDANT with a bale (not lobster claw) OR a vintage alhambra WG/TURQ single motif pendant in the store? Am craving one now and "my" Naples FL connection is all out until April!



I would call Beverly Hills.  They had significant inventory of the pendants and bracelets last time I was in the store.  Not sure how this might have been impacted by V-day...


----------



## Sammyjoe

Hermes4ever said:


> Does anyone know about the vintage line studs (the one with one clover) in how man sizes does it come? I know it comes in the mini (from the sweet collection) then the medium with the clip in the back and the super which is the large.... am I correct?


 
Yes, I think you are correct, like you, I was told mini ( which is the same size as the sweet collection), vintage size (which is the same size are the vintage necklace) and then magic ( which is the same size as the magic collection) sized studs.


----------



## whistlez

I was fortunate enough to have an invite to preview the new butterfly high collection that has come to London from Tokyo. Every single piece is gorgeous and unique. The SA was so lovely and allowed me to take a photo of my fav pair of earrings. Sorry the pic isn't very clear, but it has diamonds and pink sapphires. It is absolutely stunning. (so's the price tag!) 

All I can say is, VCA is just AMAZING.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Beautiful earrings Whistlez


----------



## broadway baby

*Twigski*

hey there...I wanted to know if you picked up your necklace from Neimans yet.  If so, send us a modeling pick.


----------



## texasbrooke

surfergirljen said:


> I'M PUTTING OUT AN ALL POINTS BULLITIN FOR MY VCA FRIENDS!
> 
> In your recent visits to VCA boutiques in the US, has anyone seen a darker coloured (as opposed to the lighter, milker colour) turquoise WG/TURQ PENDANT with a bale (not lobster claw) OR a vintage alhambra WG/TURQ single motif pendant in the store? Am craving one now and "my" Naples FL connection is all out until April!



Check the Boca Raton store (Les Bijoux)  They usually have a lot and it is only about an hour (or so) drive from Naples!  Maybe you can go home with it afterall


----------



## broadway baby

whistlez said:


> I was fortunate enough to have an invite to preview the new butterfly high collection that has come to London from Tokyo. Every single piece is gorgeous and unique. The SA was so lovely and allowed me to take a photo of my fav pair of earrings. Sorry the pic isn't very clear, but it has diamonds and pink sapphires. It is absolutely stunning. (so's the price tag!)
> 
> All I can say is, VCA is just AMAZING.



WOWZA!!! That is gorG.I.O.U.S


----------



## La Vanguardia

Well, my Cosmos necklace will be in hibernation for the next 10 days. I was enjoying wearing it the whole time and even slept with it (the brooch/cap was very comfortable so I didn't wake up bleeding lol!). However, I have a little mole in my neck and two days ago Sophie was playing with my necklace, pulled the chain, and wounded my mole (part of it kind of got separated from my skin ... eek!). I just came back from the doctor and had my mole completely removed. Now, I have this ugly plaster on my neck and I won't be able to wear my necklace until the stitches are removed. Mmm ... I need to re-think my outfit for the VCA cocktail party this week to hide the plaster lol! Maybe, I'll wear my Cosmos then as a brooch, or make an exception and wear the necklace since the plaster "should" protect my stitch.

*surfergirljen - *LOL! Totally, we made the decisions that best suited our personality! You look fabulous with the Socrates! About the turquoise, come to think of it, I haven't seen the darker shade lately. The ones I saw at VCA were more on the lighter side. 

*whistlez - *Gorgeous earrings! Must have been fun to try on the pieces.


----------



## Cinderlala

Oh La Van, you poor thing!!!  I guess now it's a good thing that it can also be worn as a brooch.  (I loved it on your headband---so cute!)

Have fun at the cocktail party!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Aw sorry to hear about your neck la van, you are creative, you will look fab at the party


----------



## j0s1e267

*surfergirljen*, Happy Anniversary!  I didn't see what you want at my local store but as SCL mentioned, you should give the Beverly Hills store a call.  If you need a contact, let me know.

*whistlez*, the earrings looks GORGEOUS on you!!!

*LaVan*, So you didn't wake up to a blood soaked pillowcase?  LOL!  You funny girl!  *ouch*!!!  Glad to hear that you have your wounded mole taken care of.  I think the plaster will protect your stitches so you should be able to wear your Cosmos pendant without a problem.  

A belated *Happy Valentine's Day *to all!

My DH surprised me with the WG Frivole earrings for V-day and here are my modelling pics!  _I know I still owe you all my Xmas pendant pics, will take some good ones soon!!!!_


----------



## Cinderlala

Very pretty, Josie!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## broadway baby

*jos1e*- Congrats!  They look lovely on you.


----------



## twigski

broadway baby said:


> *Twigski*
> 
> hey there...I wanted to know if you picked up your necklace from Neimans yet. If so, send us a modeling pick.


 
Not yet.  I had to reschedule. I have a 9 week old & it's impossible for me to make the trip to OC w/o someone in the back seat w/him or having a sitter. So on Thurs I will run all of my OC errands. I will post pics then. I can't wait to see what you decide to purchase!


----------



## twigski

Congrats jos1e267!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Happy Annie SufergirlJen!

Congrats on your earrings Josie!!


----------



## j0s1e267

*Thanks Cinderlala, broadway baby, twigski and Sammyjoe!*  I am enjoying my new earrings alot!  I have not taken them off since I got them!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*josie - *Lovely, lovely WG Frivole earrings ... perfect pair to your WG Frivole necklace! Yeah, I was trying on outfits today for the VCA cocktail and I think I found the one to wear, which will hide the huge plaster lol!


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *LaVan*!  I can't wait to see your pics from the VCA cocktail party!


----------



## broadway baby

twigski said:


> Not yet.  I had to reschedule. I have a 9 week old & it's impossible for me to make the trip to OC w/o someone in the back seat w/him or having a sitter. So on Thurs I will run all of my OC errands. I will post pics then. I can't wait to see what you decide to purchase!



*Twigski*- totally understand.  My son just turned one and it is still challenging in the car seat - unlike most kids, he just hates to sit in it.  I can get as far as South Coast Plaza without any tears, but that's it.  OMG, I remember those times, it was a huge effort just to get out of the house for like a couple of hours.  Anyhow, congratulations on the baby...in the end, the incredible joys far outweigh these challenges.  But I'm still excited to see the necklace on you.  So post them when you can.


----------



## Bitten

*j0s1e267* I am loving your earrings - they're so chic. I think I may have to ask to see those when I go to VCA!


----------



## vancleef fan

[Bj0s1e267][/B]
COngratulations on your new earrings, Frivole is one of the prettiest lines VCA make, they are so wearable...


----------



## mishaagui

Congratulations on your Frivole earrings *j0s1e267*! It is indeed beautiful!


----------



## Bitten

mishaagui said:


> Congratulations on your Frivole earrings *j0s1e267*! It is indeed beautiful!



I'm worried now that I'm going to be distracted by earrings when I'm supposed to be looking for a necklace/pendant! Need to stay focussed...


----------



## Accessorize*me

CONGRATULATIONS On the beautiful Frivole Earring *j0s1e267*, they suit you perfectly!! 

It really matches your pendent so well too!!


----------



## mcs1111

If you call the VCA store from which a necklace was purchased, can they confirm authenticity based on the serial code on an item?  Any VCA authenticators out there who could give me an opinion on an ebay item?


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *Bitten, vancleef fan*, *misshagui *and *Accessorize*me*!

The earrings are abit heavy .....  what are your experiences with your Frivole earrings?


----------



## vancleef fan

j0s1e267 said:


> Thanks *Bitten, vancleef fan*, *misshagui *and *Accessorize*me*!
> 
> The earrings are abit heavy ..... what are your experiences with your Frivole earrings?


 
I have them in YG and I don't find them heavy at all...I sometimes wear them all day long and find them very comfi and mine are the big ones, maybe the clips are too tight ? or need adjusting ?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*josie - *My YG Frivole earrings are quite comfortable and I don't find them heavy. Like what vancleef fan said, you can get the clips adjusted at VCA. I did it with mine as they were squeezing my earlobes lol!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I cannot wait for you to go to the party and report back la van 

mcs1111, I dont know about the codes, hopefully someone can chip in, it could be worth calling the store and seeing what they say.


----------



## mishaagui

j0s1e267 said:


> Thanks *Bitten, vancleef fan*, *misshagui *and *Accessorize*me*!
> 
> The earrings are abit heavy .....  what are your experiences with your Frivole earrings?



I love them!  At first i thought they were fragile & would only wear them during special occasions  but now i wear them almost everyday. Once it's on, i forget it is there until someone compliments me on how beautiful they are!


----------



## surfergirljen

mcs1111 said:


> If you call the VCA store from which a necklace was purchased, can they confirm authenticity based on the serial code on an item?  Any VCA authenticators out there who could give me an opinion on an ebay item?



I'm not sure - there is a seller on ebay, DMJ, who claims that they will only do this for $200 ... but honestly myself and a few other TPF'ers have had sketchy experiences with him and I think he's lying. He blocks out all the serial numbers on his auctions "so people won't steal them and make copies"... which I suspect is exactly what he's doing.  You could always call a different store and ask... 

If I was selling a legit piece I'd be more than happy to provide the number and the phone number of the SA to get in touch with!


----------



## twigski

mcs1111 said:


> *If you call the VCA store from which a necklace was purchased, can they confirm authenticity based on the serial code on an item?* Any VCA authenticators out there who could give me an opinion on an ebay item?


 
I don't think VCA or any boutique that sells jewelry w/a serial # will do this (same goes for bags). The only thing that they will do is if you bring an item in w/o a certificate they can tell you if the item is authentic. They will never issue a replacement certificate or give you anything in writing as to the authenticity. Just for your info if the ebay item is from the vintage alhambra line I have noticed that many of the fake items are a bit off on the size of the clover & the detailed work of the gold framing.


----------



## zenith

surfergirljen said:


> I'm not sure - there is a seller on ebay, DMJ, who claims that they will only do this for $200 ... but honestly myself and a few other TPF'ers have had sketchy experiences with him and I think he's lying. He blocks out all the serial numbers on his auctions "so people won't steal them and make copies"... which I suspect is exactly what he's doing.  You could always call a different store and ask...
> 
> If I was selling a legit piece I'd be more than happy to provide the number and the phone number of the SA to get in touch with!



I second what surfergirljen said about the above-mentioned ebay seller.


----------



## greenstars

i agree... i don't trust this seller AT ALL, plus, he's selling many VCA stuff and i think this is really weird, i'm sure those are really nice copies with a real vca serial number... well, i hope it isnt!


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *vancleef fan*, *LaVan* and *mishaagui* for sharing your experiences with your Frivole earrings!  Mine are not too tight, I guess I am just not used to the weight of the earrings per se, I am used to wearing tiny gold huggies


----------



## kim_mac

josie, the frivole earrings look beautiful on you.  so sweet of your husband to surprise you for valentines day!


----------



## kim_mac

la van, hope you heal up fast and get back to enjoying your gorgeous cosmos pendant!  i'm sure the pendant as a brooch will look exquisite on you for the occasion!  enjoy!


----------



## mcs1111

Surfergirljen, twigski, zenith--thanks everyone for your helpful responses.  I love a good ebay find but I think I will just bite the bullet and buy my necklace from the store.  Kicking myself for not going on and buying from the duty free in CDG when I was there in November.  I think I would have saved a fair amount!  

Regarding DMJ, do you think he sells different items on ebay vs his brick and mortar store?  Wouldn't VCA have stopped dealing with him if this were so?


----------



## surfergirljen

mcs1111 said:


> Surfergirljen, twigski, zenith--thanks everyone for your helpful responses.  I love a good ebay find but I think I will just bite the bullet and buy my necklace from the store.  Kicking myself for not going on and buying from the duty free in CDG when I was there in November.  I think I would have saved a fair amount!
> 
> Regarding DMJ, do you think he sells different items on ebay vs his brick and mortar store?  Wouldn't VCA have stopped dealing with him if this were so?




He's incredibly fishy. He says he "acquires" (buys) vintage (used) VCA and other high end pieces and then sells them (he's not an authorized seller of new product) but I've been following him for a while on ebay after a suspect transaction with him and he seems to "come by" VCA items in batches. For a while he was listing tons of this one diamond pendant that myself and someone else above purchased from him (won't name her - she can pipe in if she wants!). He promised both of us a WG one (I can't remember the name of that pendant now - not frivole, not socrates... FLUERETTE! That's it.) but he had like 2 rings, 3 necklaces in different sizes of it ... how does one store come by that much vintage VCA at at time?? - and only had one listed. But suddenly mysteriously he was "getting two more in - another YG and another WG". hmmm. Seemed too good to be true but I thought I'd try... my TPF friend got one in YG. I spoke with him and he seemed nice/honest on the phone... OH and did I mention they are ALL "brand new never worn condition?" I'm sorry but that's a bit odd...

Received the necklace (which sells in canada for $10K at Birks) and first of all, the serial number/documentation was printed on a CARTIER certificate. But not cardstock even, like the kind of nice paper you'd buy at staples or something. I own VCA and I know what their certificates look like - and they sure don't say CARTIER! So I had it appraised. It WAS diamonds and WG... but the clarity of the centre diamond was I think SI - way lower than VCA standards. AND it was chipped! Not that I could see but the appraiser noted it. It was a beautiful pendant and was valued at $2500... and while I'm sure that VCA markup is at least 2x what the appraised "street value" would be, that seemed way too low to be authentic. I did not have it authenticated but didn't really feel like I had to - was already way too turned off. 

To his credit he issued both of us prompt hassle free refunds. I've noticed suddenly he seems to be in possession of quite a bit of turquoise VCA. I think he has some really good people making really good fakes for him. I could be wrong but with the appraisal being what it was, and the Cartier certificate and the fact that he has so much... scared me off pretty good. 

That said, I'm thinking of selling my socrates pedant on ebay now! There are legit sellers. I just fell in love with the 20 motif turquoise and can't afford both. But I'll give my serial number to whoever asks... receipt from Birks, Toronto which has the serial number on it, etc. They can bring it in or meet me there to authenticate!  But I have nothing to hide. I emailed him once under another name to ask for the serial # and he refused.


----------



## surfergirljen

So I went to the Naples store today and tried on a bunch of things!! Went in looking for a turquoise pendant... but the charm seemed too light to me (plus they only had lobster claw) and they didn't have the vintage alhambra one. 

I tried on the breast cancer pink gold magic pendant which is so pretty! 

BUT ... my heart wants the 20 motif WG turquoise! After I put it on "for fun" I was like, NO THIS IS IT. This is what I want!!! 

Sigh. Cannot justify it though unless I sell my socrates (still unworn! I don't know what is holding me back - or if I just don't have as much use for it? So sad but I know I would wear the turquoise 20 more! I do wear my 20 WG/MOP a lot.) What do you think, should I?? If I cannot afford both? I'm so tempted. I'd have to take a tiny bit of a loss I think...but not much as it's brand new. I don't know what to do!!

Oh and OH MY GOD saw the most BEAUTIFUL necklace of my life. It's called "wild meadow" or something? Something about meadows. It's like all their different flowers in a vertical line about 2 inches long. TOOK MY BREATH AWAY!!! THAT IS MY DREAM NECKLACE! But at $50K it'll remain a dream! If I was rich it would be mine NOW!


----------



## Bitten

surfergirljen said:


> I tried on the breast cancer pink gold magic pendant which is so pretty!



That sounds gorgeous, is it just rose gold or is there pink MOP?


----------



## Sammyjoe

If I were you SufergirlJen, I would get the 20 motif Turq because you feel you will use it much more.


----------



## broadway baby

*SurfergirlJen*- why don't you try selling your other piece first, that way you won't worry about the financial part of it.  The 20 motif isn't going anywhere, so you don't have to stress about that, thank goodness.  

Although, I do want to point out that (from viewing past threads & I hope I'm not confusing you with someone else) it seems like you have an awful lot of the turquoise pieces and things are starting to look the same/kinda monotone.  Albeit everything at Van Cleef is lust worthy, but are you sure you don't want to mix it up a little.  

Just a suggestion, but whatever you choose in the end I'm sure will be great.


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *kim_mac*!

*surfergirljen*, what an ordeal!  Glad it is all over!  You have had the Socrate necklace for awhile now and still have not worn it .... it makes me think you might not?  If you really love a piece, you will make it work for you yeah?  So do you love it or do you love the WG Turq much much much more?  It also sounds like you have your heart set on the WG Turq 20 motif and do plan to wear it so I think you should sell your Socrate to fund it.  Remember our VCA rule of thumb, does it make your heart smile when you wear it?    If yes, you have your answer.


----------



## mcs1111

thanks for the info surfergirljen.  I remember reading some part of your story with that seller and I think that is why I have been worried about committing to anything from him.

About your turquoise dilemma, I am no help.  I have almost purchased a 10 motif in onyx, mop, tigereye, and turquoise at one time or another.  I want them all but can never decide which one makes my heart really sing!  I have an argument in favor of all of them.  

If you haven't worn the pendant yet though I would for sure sell it and get what you would really wear, either right away or when you make up your mind.


----------



## Sammyjoe

That is a good point Sufergirljen, you have lovely Turq pieces already, mop, onyx and TE are also beautiful.


----------



## surfergirljen

Sammyjoe said:


> That is a good point Sufergirljen, you have lovely Turq pieces already, mop, onyx and TE are also beautiful.



Thanks for all your answers ladies! I've asked my Sales Associate if there is any any way at all she'd consider letting me trade it "up" (the 20 motif is actually more $$) as an exception... eek! She's going to feel out her manager. CROSS YOUR FINGERS FOR ME THAT SHE'LL SAY YES!! I hope I hope. I think I'm driving her (and you all!) a little nuts!! It's just so huge a purchase... I don't want to blow it on something that I just won't wear that much. sigh. I know if I had it in my hands right now I'd have a very hard time parting with it as it's so beautiful - but it reallllly seems like the right thing to do. 

If not I think I will sell the socrates on ebay and go for it anyway! 

Oh to answer your questions - I actually only have *one* turquoise piece! Right now I have the WG turquoise 5 motif bracelet, the 20 motif WG/MOP necklace and the socrates pendant. I was searching for a turquoise pendant to go with it, but what I really really want is the 20 motif! (10 is too short for my taste or I'd happily "settle" for that!)

I know, right! STILL haven't worn it! I think it's because I've always thought there might be a chance I'd sell it or try to trade it back in and just couldn't commit to it further.


----------



## surfergirljen

Bitten said:


> That sounds gorgeous, is it just rose gold or is there pink MOP?



It's rose gold with white MOP... SO PRETTY! There are only a few left AT ALL so if you want one badly, talk to Amanda or Carly at the Naples FL boutique NOW!  

Attaching a pic here for you:


----------



## La Vanguardia

The VCA cocktail was really fun. They served rosé champagne (my favorite) and delicious canapés such as foie gras, lobster claw, fondue with truffles (which I forgot to taste), a very garlic-tasting risotto and some others. 

The jewelry was FABULOUS and we could try them on ... of course, I didn't hesitate lol!  The YG Lotus BTF ring was amazing and it actually looked more subdued than the WG (but they didn't have the WG during the cocktail). This time, it didn't look so bad anymore on my fingers compared to the last time I tried on the WG shortly after giving birth. I guess I still had slightly fatter/swollen fingers then lol! However, the leaf did poke a bit, but it could also be because the ring size was way too large. I also tried on the WG Decollete diamond ring (with a single bow in the middle) and it was gorgeous. I found it more wearable than the Lotus, but the Lotus still looked a bit more special in design and 10,000 Swiss Francs cheaper lol!

Oh, and the most fabulous of the jewels I tried on was the zipper necklace!  It had more than 50 carats of diamonds, could be converted to a bracelet, and worth 1.2 million Swiss Francs!  The necklace was an absolute stunner and definitely looked a million times better worn than displayed. VCA originally designed it for the Duchess of Windsor in the 1930s and, since then, they have made several interpretations.  







I decided to wear my Cosmos as a necklace because it looked kind of small and lost as a brooch with my outfit. Thank goodness I also found a tiny plaster to protect my stitch as the one before was humongous and so un-cool lol! I also wore my 2 Butterflies BTF ring. As you can also see, I mixed metals, but I think I should have removed my rose gold bracelets since the WG/platinum ones I was wearing matched better with my outfit lol!


----------



## broadway baby

*LaVan*- love the dress, you look very pretty.  The necklace is, of course, stunning.  And your butterfly ring...the more I see it, the more I feel that this could be the ring for me.  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## meds00

*LaVan*,  your outfit! You look gorgeous!
I'm happy that there's no VCA in Sydney. Don't think I'd be able to resist the temptation!


----------



## mishaagui

*LaVan* - you look great!! The cocktail party sounds fun -  especially the part where you can try all the VCA goodies! The zipper necklace is TDF!


----------



## Sammyjoe

La Van you look amazing and sublime!!! Love the zipper on you and your butterfly is divine!


----------



## Sammyjoe

surfergirljen said:


> Thanks for all your answers ladies! I've asked my Sales Associate if there is any any way at all she'd consider letting me trade it "up" (the 20 motif is actually more $$) as an exception... eek! She's going to feel out her manager. CROSS YOUR FINGERS FOR ME THAT SHE'LL SAY YES!! I hope I hope. I think I'm driving her (and you all!) a little nuts!! It's just so huge a purchase... I don't want to blow it on something that I just won't wear that much. sigh. I know if I had it in my hands right now I'd have a very hard time parting with it as it's so beautiful - but it reallllly seems like the right thing to do.
> 
> If not I think I will sell the socrates on ebay and go for it anyway!
> 
> Oh to answer your questions - I actually only have *one* turquoise piece! Right now I have the WG turquoise 5 motif bracelet, the 20 motif WG/MOP necklace and the socrates pendant. I was searching for a turquoise pendant to go with it, but what I really really want is the 20 motif! (10 is too short for my taste or I'd happily "settle" for that!)
> 
> I know, right! STILL haven't worn it! I think it's because I've always thought there might be a chance I'd sell it or try to trade it back in and just couldn't commit to it further.


 
My fingers are well and truly crossed for you!!


----------



## Ascella

*La Van*, thanks for the report, your outfit was beautiful!!


----------



## vancleef fan

*LaVan*
You look really nice in the pictures.....How fun was it to be able to try on these stunning and dreamy  pieces of jewelry...I wish I was there with you....
So you saw the the BTF lotus in YG, did you like it as much as the WG?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone for the compliments and for letting me share the cocktail event.*

*broadway baby -* The Two Butterflies is a very wearable/comfortable/fun VCA piece. I wear it almost all the time and it can easily go from day to night.

*meds00 - *VCA can get pretty addicting. The craftsmanship is super and I like the uniqueness of the design of many of the jewels. Since I don't have a pot of gold to buy all that I want (I wish lol!) I try to think hard about my purchases so that I can build a collection that I truly love, wear and appreciate over time.

*mishaagui -* I think I was the only one who tried on the zipper necklace lol! Then, I passed it over to my friend to try on too. It also looked smashing on her! My Cosmos necklace looked miniscule next to the zipper lol!

*Sammyjoe - *I think I must have driven you (and the others) nuts when I was thinking of getting the Two Butterflies BTF ring lol!

*Ascella - *I needed a comfy outfit that I could also wear in the train as the cocktail event was out of town (the Swiss alpine resort town of Gstaad). The lace dress was perfect as it didn't wrinkle. Then, I just changed shoes and bag at the event site lol!

*vancleef fan - *Ahhh, you should have been there. The store manager said I could bring ALL my friends lol! Regarding the Lotus, for me the YG and WG ones look really different even though they're the same ring ... you can't compare. I found the YG more subdued and wearable. To me, it actually looked more casual than the WG one, which looked more of a statement/bling/special ring. Personally, I also found the WG more modern than the YG. I also think since you already have the YG 2-flower Frivole BTF ring, the YG Lotus worn closed might look a bit similar, meaning you really see the YG in the ring. Of course, it's not really the same, but "could" be. If I were to choose, I would take the WG Lotus ... mostly because I don't have a WG diamond statement ring. I also think you see the design of the Lotus better in the WG version.

Anyway, after attending the event, I need to work on my wishlist. Hey, a girl can dream!!! 

- WG diamond earrings (small Lotus or small Cosmos)
- WG diamond statement ring (Lotus BTF or Bird from Birds of Paradise)
- WG diamond ring (small Cosmos, 2 Lotus, or Decollete)
- 20 motif WG turquoise Vintage Alhambra


----------



## IFFAH

Zipper Necklace. Elegant, *La Van.*


----------



## Cinderlala

The party sounds wonderful & you look FABULOUS, La Van!!!  I love your dress, jewels, shoes(fab!) & especially your Kelly!!!!!! 



La Vanguardia said:


>


----------



## kim_mac

la van, you look so beautiful!!!  i LOVE your black lace dress and shrug with bb kelly and of course your amazing vca jewelry!  thanks so much for sharing the experience with us.  sounds like you had such a fun time.  i'm so glad you tried on that zipper necklace - absolutely dripping with diamonds!  and you know i'm in love with your two butterflies ring.  i hope it will be mine someday!  vca is soooo dangerously addicting!  my wishlist seems to be growing too!  ahhh, now your tempted by the lotus ring!!!  everyone needs a blingy statement ring!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks everyone!

*kim_mac -* I've always been tempted by the Lotus ring and almost bought it. It was one of the choices when I was looking for a BTF ring. However, at that time when I tried it on, it didn't suit me well. Also, I was thinking of wearability. Hence, I bought the Two Butterflies BTF ring instead. Well, the Lotus BTF will always be on my wishlist, I just need to try it on again and again and again to see if it really suits me. I don't want to look like I'm trying too hard to wear the ring lol! I also considered the 2 Lotus BTF ring but VCA couldn't locate any in my size (or any in whatever size) at that time. I think even now not many people have seen that ring IRL lol!


----------



## surfergirljen

La VAN - WOW!!!! You must have been in VCA heaven! LOVE your outfit and jewels... you look so perfectly put together!  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## surfergirljen

twigski said:


> I don't think VCA or any boutique that sells jewelry w/a serial # will do this (same goes for bags). The only thing that they will do is if you bring an item in w/o a certificate they can tell you if the item is authentic. They will never issue a replacement certificate or give you anything in writing as to the authenticity. Just for your info if the ebay item is from the vintage alhambra line I have noticed that many of the fake items are a bit off on the size of the clover & the detailed work of the gold framing.



Tiffany's WILL do it for $50 - not sure if that counts? I bought a diamond tennis bracelet on craigslist from another Torontonian and took it with the receipt in to the Bloor street store and they were happy to authenticate and issue a new certificate for my insurance and in my name. I'm not sure if they do this ALL the time - meaning, they did ask for the person's name that I bought it from and I happened to have a letter "signing it over" to me from him with his phone number etc. I wondered for a moment what they would do if they thought it was stolen. Since I had his old paperwork and the letter noting that I bought it from him and it was paid for in full they didn't have any problems - I was just honest and told them where I bought it. 

I'm not sure if VCA would do it... but I still say be wary of VCA on ebay. Especially easy to copy designs like the fleurette, which honestly when you look at it is fairly easy to copy. I think the socrates or even alhambra vintage designs would be tricky but I am SURE where there is a will there's a way!


----------



## Bitten

surfergirljen said:


> It's rose gold with white MOP... SO PRETTY! There are only a few left AT ALL so if you want one badly, talk to Amanda or Carly at the Naples FL boutique NOW!
> 
> *Attaching a pic here for you:*



Wow, that is gorgeous!!! Thanks for posting - I'm not sure what I want to get yet, so might have to think it over a bit more.


----------



## Bitten

Wow, *La Van*!! You look absolutely stunning, I love the dress with your lovely jewels. How did you manage to take off that Zipper Necklace at the end of the night??!


----------



## mrb4bags

surfergirljen--  good luck with your exchange.  Definitely go for the
piece that you know you will wear and enjoy.

LaVan--  absolutely gorgeous.  Love your dress with your VC&A pieces.  The 
cocktail party and jewelry playtime sounded like so much fun.  The zipper
necklace is stunning.


----------



## vancleef fan

*LaVan*
Thanx for the feedback regarding the Lotus ring, its true that the design of it shows more in WG, I'm in dilemma because I mostly wear YG jewelry but it would nice to add a WG statement ring to my collection I guess !!!  Oh decision time ....


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ Are you thinking of getting a Lotus ring Vancleef fan? I don't think I have seen the YG Lotus.


----------



## j0s1e267

THANKS for sharing *LaVan*!  You look GORGEOUS!  I LOVE your outfit, head to toe!  The zipper necklace is definitely va-va-vroom!  I just love trying on exciting pieces of bling!


----------



## vancleef fan

Sammyjoe said:


> ^^ Are you thinking of getting a Lotus ring Vancleef fan? I don't think I have seen the YG Lotus.


 

Yes I am drooling over it 
My friend has it in YG, it looks really cool and kind of casual   
Not that I will wear it during daytime, it's too much bling for me at daytime, I'm  in  love with that ring....


----------



## Sammyjoe

vancleef fan said:


> Yes I am drooling over it
> My friend has it in YG, it looks really cool and kind of casual
> Not that I will wear it during daytime, it's too much bling for me at daytime, I'm in love with that ring....


 
Wow, Van Cleef fan!! I hope you get it one day!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks everyone!

*vancleef fan - *Oooh, I can't wait until you get to try on both the YG and WG versions and see which one will make your heart sing ... so exciting!!!!! What a dilemma: on one side, you wear mostly YG, but on the other side, it would be nice to have a WG statement ring!

*Bitten - *I wish I could have taken the zipper necklace home lol!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*josie - *I really love trying on the pieces each time I'm at VCA ... this way, I know which ones work best on me and which ones I truly love the most lol! It was also fab in the cocktail with all the haute joaillerie!

*surfergirljen - *Just a thought but do you HAVE to get the 20-motif turquoise now? Maybe you might regret selling your Socrates. The turquoise won't go away and you have time to save up for it or sell other jewelry pieces from other brands you have and don't really use.


----------



## kim_mac

here's an old pic i bookmarked of cameron diaz wearing the yg lotus ring.  very pretty but have to agree with la van that i would get it in wg so the overall look is icy diamondy sparkly!


----------



## kashmira

*La Van*, you look gorgeous- thanks for sharing the pictures! I love your outfit and of course your jewellery and bag!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for the pic Kim Mac!


----------



## Hermes4ever

Did anyone hear that the small cosmos pendant/ brooch in white gold has been discontinued?


----------



## vancleef fan

*Sammyjoe*
I hope to get the lotus ring one day ( soon ) 
*LaVan*
I can't wait for the SA to locate both rings in my small size 50/51....Will keep you posted, thanx for the input


----------



## La Vanguardia

Hermes4ever said:


> Did anyone hear that the small cosmos pendant/ brooch in white gold has been discontinued?



I have never heard of this. I just bought mine this month from my local VCA boutique. I also saw it at VCA Milan two weeks ago.



vancleef fan said:


> *LaVan*
> I can't wait for the SA to locate both rings in my small size 50/51....Will keep you posted, thanx for the input



The torturous wait lol! I hope your SA gets them ASAP!!! Sending you Lotus vibes. 

More Lotus eye candy in WG and YG.


----------



## Hermes4ever

la van..... When I saw your gorgeous pendant I went to my local VCA and asked for one but they only had it in yellow gold. I told my SA that I'm only intersted in the white gold so she called and started looking for one and she was informed that they dont manufacture it anymore so only the ones left in the stores are available. I'm glad they found me one and its due to arrive mid march.


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ That's interesting ... I wonder why especially because there's a big difference in size between the small and medium Cosmos. I think the small size works really well for day to night wear. How exciting that your SA found one for you. Hope you like it also when you try it on.


----------



## Bitten

I love that glamour shot of the Lotus btf ring in YG on Kristen Davis - is that from an episode of Sex and the City?? Does anyone know?


----------



## parismeow

surfergirljen said:


> It's rose gold with white MOP... SO PRETTY! There are only a few left AT ALL so if you want one badly, talk to Amanda or Carly at the Naples FL boutique NOW!
> 
> Attaching a pic here for you:




Hi, would you be able to tell me how much the limited edition necklace cost? In addition, do you know how much tax would be imposed for having them ship the necklace to Canada (Vancouver)? 

Thank you


----------



## La Vanguardia

Bitten said:


> I love that glamour shot of the Lotus btf ring in YG on Kristen Davis - is that from an episode of Sex and the City?? Does anyone know?



Yes. It's from Season 6. I posted it originally here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/van-cleef-and-arpels-addiction-support-group-328176-92.html#post12034087


----------



## allyson399

Hi everyone! I've been an admirer of VCA for awhile now, but recently I was lucky enough to receive a $900 gift certificate to the store in Las Vegas, so I'm planning on buying my first VCA item this weekend when I'm there. I think the alhambra YG MOP sweet clover necklace is adorable, but I'm also thinking that since I have the gift certificate I should splurge a little more a get the regular sized clover, or some earrings. Does anyone that has the mini necklace find that its too small? Thanks!


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> Yes. It's from Season 6. I posted it originally here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ion-support-group-328176-92.html#post12034087


 
Thanks for letting me know La Van - might have to get that episode out and have a drool session!!


----------



## kim_mac

allyson399 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been an admirer of VCA for awhile now, but recently I was lucky enough to receive a $900 gift certificate to the store in Las Vegas, so I'm planning on buying my first VCA item this weekend when I'm there. I think the alhambra YG MOP sweet clover necklace is adorable, but I'm also thinking that since I have the gift certificate I should splurge a little more a get the regular sized clover, or some earrings. Does anyone that has the mini necklace find that its too small? Thanks!



i have the sweet butterfly yg mop pendant and i find that i can only wear it casually.  it's really cute with a tee and jeans etc but if you want something more versatile, i would suggest going with the regular size.  definitely try on both sizes and see which one works for you.  congrats in advance on your first vca piece!  the first is always special.


----------



## kim_mac

HELP!  i need to make a major decision.  i want a really nice wg diamond pendant and ring - a set that i can wear day/night, casual/dressy, and most importantly love for a lifetime.  i already have my diamond butterfly pendant and i can add the large cosmos ring.  OR i can get the small cosmos pendant and two butterflies ring (like la van's set).  i know i want a combo of cosmos and butterfly motifs but i don't know which one to get for the pendant and ring.  

OPTION 1 - diamond butterfly pendant + large cosmos ring:

the butterfly pendant is really delicate and whimsical and i love how the large cosmos ring is a "statement".  

OPTION 2 - small cosmos pendant + 2 butterflies ring:

more blingy pendant and the 2 butterflies ring is so unique as it's in between the fingers, yellow sapphires/white diamonds, yellow and white gold...very unique and soooo van cleef.  

if you vote OPTION 2 - would you wear the 2 butterflies ring on your middle finger (so the butterflies sit between index/middle and middle/ring) or ring finger (so the butterflies sit between middle/ring and ring/pinky)?  

any opinions???  thanks!!!


----------



## kim_mac

hope la van and star don't mind me reposting their gorgeous pictures.  these pictures sent me over the edge!

la van with her small cosmos pendant and 2 butterflies ring on her middle finger:


----------



## kim_mac

star3777 with small cosmos pendant and 2 butterflies ring worn on the ring finger:


----------



## kim_mac

star3777 modeling the large cosmos ring


----------



## kim_mac

one more:

star3777 modeling 2 butterflies ring


----------



## Minda

^^^ Drooling over the gorgeous jewelry and bags!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*kim_mac - *FYI that Star actually has the small Cosmos ring! The large one is REALLY, REALLY LARGE LOL!!!

Well, of course, I'm biased since I have the small Cosmos pendant and Two Butterflies BTF ring. I find that with the Cosmos pendant during the day, I actually don't need to wear earrings because it's already so blingy lol! Plus, this pendant perfectly goes from day to night and looks really elegant. Later on, I'd like to add a WG diamond ring to match with it for evening wear (maybe the small Cosmos, Lotus or Bird from Birds of Paradise).

On which finger you wear the Two Butterflies BTF ring is really a personal preference. I just like to wear most of my right-hand rings on my middle finger. With the Two Butterflies, I also like seeing the butterflies float in the middle of my hand. Regarding the Cosmos ring, it's more formal than the Two Butterflies. It looks really lovely on the hand though and I'd like to get one someday lol! I also think the Cosmos is even more appropriate for evening wear than the Two Butterflies. When I was choosing a ring, my objective was to get BTF and that's why I didn't get the Cosmos. 

I suggest you try on both combinations and see what suits you best and what makes your heart sing. 

*allyson399 - *The Sweet necklace is really tiny! Like what kim_mac said, try on the different pieces and see what works for you.


----------



## parismeow

Hi can someone tell me how much the Breast Cancer edition of pink gold and MOP clover costs? thank you


----------



## La Vanguardia

*kim_mac -* In addition to my reply to you above, here's a pic of my swollen/unmanicured pregnant fingers (last year) trying on the small Cosmos, and, in comparison with the Socrate BTF.

The small Cosmos has about 1.7 carats and the large one has 3.65 carats of diamonds.


----------



## Bitten

*kim_mac* that's a tough decision for you  !

Personally I love the two butterfly BTF ring, so I'm voting for Option 2 and I think I'd wear the ring on the ring finger, so the flutter-byes (  ) lie between middle and pinky.


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *kim_mac -* In addition to my reply to you above, here's a pic of my swollen/unmanicured pregnant fingers (last year) trying on the small Cosmos, and, in comparison with the Socrate BTF.



OMG, *la van* the Socrate BTF ring!!! That is sooooo gorgeous!! How did you manage to get away without that baby clinging on for the ride ??!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Bitten - *LOL! I always wish I could bring home ALL the jewels I try on each time I'm at VCA.

*kim_mac -* Here's another comparison pic of the large Cosmos and small Cosmos rings. As you can see, there's a HUGE difference in size ... and carat weight/price too!


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *Bitten - *LOL! I always wish I could bring home ALL the jewels I try on each time I'm at VCA.
> 
> *kim_mac -* Here's another comparison pic of the large Cosmos and small Cosmos rings. As you can see, there's a HUGE difference in size ... and carat weight/price too!



If you don't mind me asking *la van*, do the SAs at VCA mind if you try lots of things on but only buy one small thing or maybe nothing at all to have time to think about it? 

I'm going to Paris later this year and am definitely visiting VCA while I'm there. Because I've never had the opportunity to be in a VCA store (I live in Australia, there is nothing here) I think I'd probably want to try quite a few things but might only end up getting one piece (or maybe not anything).  Are the SAs nice or are they only really interested in making lots of sales? You know how in some stores the SAs don't want to bother with you if you're only trying things on?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Bitten - *From my experience at visiting VCA boutiques in Paris, Milan and here in Switzerland, SAs are very helpful and let you try out the pieces. I think the most important thing is that you're friendly, courteous and show an interest in VCA. I've also noticed that SAs are quite understanding even if you don't buy any piece and need to think about it. What I recommend is you try on the jewels based on what you need them for. In particular, for daily use, wear your "normal" jewelry/outfit so that you can see how the VCA piece you're interested in works with the rest of your look.

In any case, I'm also quite assertive in asking to try on pieces. Hey, you'll just never know which jewel will truly make your heart sing. Sometimes you enter the boutique with something in mind that you've been obsessing about for ages, but then leave with a completely different piece lol!


----------



## Bitten

Thanks so much *la van* 

I'm really looking forward to being able to see the pieces in real life and also being able to try some things on (obviously) .  I'm not sure what I will end up getting but I'd really like something for every day. Not sure I'll be able to stick with that when I keep checking out all the loveliness on this thread though...


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Bitten - *Oooh, I'm sure you'll have a fab trip in Paris and it'll be so fun to try on the pieces.


----------



## kim_mac

FINAL DECISION - option #2!  thank you to everyone who helped me out.  especially helpful were your pics, la van!  i compared the butterfly pendant and the small cosmos pendant, and while the butterfly pendant is really pretty and delicate and feminine, the small cosmos made me catch my breath - so beautiful and uh, blingly sparkly beyond!  really is a substantial pendant!  so then i compared the small cosmos ring and 2 butterflies ring -  the cosmos ring is really awesome but since i want the cosmos pendant, i decided to mix in something else - a BTF ring!!!  the 2 butterflies ring is such a unique piece - yellow sapphires/white diamonds, yellow gold/white gold, very VCA motif of butterflies, and best of all BTF - like getting 2 rings in 1!  the decision was clear - small cosmos pendant and 2 butterflies ring!!!  (la van and star7777 i was completely taken with your photos!)  i only bought the ring today (the small cosmos pendant will have to wait a bit) since i like to enjoy my pieces one at a time (savoring every moment!).  plus, i wanted a new ring so i could easily stare at it all the time instead of looking at my rear view mirror and almost getting into car accidents to admire a pendant or earrings lol!  

so i've been wearing the ring all day and it takes my breath away.  here are some modeling pics of me with both pendant and ring, and just the ring.  

thank you so much everyone for letting me share!!!

ps excuse the bent fingers - no manicure!!!


----------



## kim_mac

La Vanguardia said:


> *kim_mac - *FYI that Star actually has the small Cosmos ring! The large one is REALLY, REALLY LARGE LOL!!!
> 
> Well, of course, I'm biased since I have the small Cosmos pendant and Two Butterflies BTF ring. I find that with the Cosmos pendant during the day, I actually don't need to wear earrings because it's already so blingy lol! Plus, this pendant perfectly goes from day to night and looks really elegant. Later on, I'd like to add a WG diamond ring to match with it for evening wear (maybe the small Cosmos, Lotus or Bird from Birds of Paradise).
> 
> On which finger you wear the Two Butterflies BTF ring is really a personal preference. I just like to wear most of my right-hand rings on my middle finger. With the Two Butterflies, I also like seeing the butterflies float in the middle of my hand. Regarding the Cosmos ring, it's more formal than the Two Butterflies. It looks really lovely on the hand though and I'd like to get one someday lol! I also think the Cosmos is even more appropriate for evening wear than the Two Butterflies. When I was choosing a ring, my objective was to get BTF and that's why I didn't get the Cosmos.
> 
> I suggest you try on both combinations and see what suits you best and what makes your heart sing.
> 
> *allyson399 - *The Sweet necklace is really tiny! Like what kim_mac said, try on the different pieces and see what works for you.



la van, i thought i asked star7777 what size her cosmos ring was, and i thought she said it was the large - but it was a long time ago and i could be mistaken...i hope it's the small because it looks great on you and her, and i don't think i want to shell out $40K USD for the large!


----------



## Bitten

Yay!!! Congratulations *kim_mac* I hope you really enjoy wearing your ring, it is absolutely divine!!

Now how are you going to pass the time until you get your pendant... ??


----------



## parismeow

kim_mac Breath-taking BTF ring~~~~


----------



## kim_mac

Bitten said:


> Yay!!! Congratulations *kim_mac* I hope you really enjoy wearing your ring, it is absolutely divine!!
> 
> Now how are you going to pass the time until you get your pendant... ??



uhhh, probably thinking of what earrings to get, if i ever want the matching small cosmos ring, more vca hahahaha!  this thread is soooo dangerous!!!


----------



## kim_mac

parismeow said:


> kim_mac Breath-taking BTF ring~~~~



thank you for sharing in this moment, parismeow!


----------



## mishaagui

Congratulations *kim_mac*! Love the 2 butterflies BTF ring!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*kim_mac -* Fabulous choice!!! The Two Butterflies ring really suits your fingers. Don't you just love it together with the Cosmos pendant?! I also asked Star about her ring before and it's the small one, but she would love to have the large one ... I would too lol! After I tried on both sizes, the large is REALLY LARGE and you won't mistake it with the small Cosmos ring. Enjoy your Two Butterflies.


----------



## Ascella

*kim_mac*: The Butterflies BTF ring is TDF, wonderful choice!


----------



## Minda

*kim_mac*, the ring looks lovely on you! This ring is really growing on me......... this thread is really dangerous!


----------



## Sammyjoe

*kim_mac* Many congrats!!! The BTF butterflies is stunning!!Perfect choice!!


----------



## Bethc

Congratulations kim_mac! Love the 2 butterflies BTF ring!!

Now, I wan't one too!


----------



## surfergirljen

kim_mac said:


> FINAL DECISION - option #2!  thank you to everyone who helped me out.  especially helpful were your pics, la van!  i compared the butterfly pendant and the small cosmos pendant, and while the butterfly pendant is really pretty and delicate and feminine, the small cosmos made me catch my breath - so beautiful and uh, blingly sparkly beyond!  really is a substantial pendant!  so then i compared the small cosmos ring and 2 butterflies ring -  the cosmos ring is really awesome but since i want the cosmos pendant, i decided to mix in something else - a BTF ring!!!  the 2 butterflies ring is such a unique piece - yellow sapphires/white diamonds, yellow gold/white gold, very VCA motif of butterflies, and best of all BTF - like getting 2 rings in 1!  the decision was clear - small cosmos pendant and 2 butterflies ring!!!  (la van and star7777 i was completely taken with your photos!)  i only bought the ring today (the small cosmos pendant will have to wait a bit) since i like to enjoy my pieces one at a time (savoring every moment!).  plus, i wanted a new ring so i could easily stare at it all the time instead of looking at my rear view mirror and almost getting into car accidents to admire a pendant or earrings lol!
> 
> so i've been wearing the ring all day and it takes my breath away.  here are some modeling pics of me with both pendant and ring, and just the ring.
> 
> thank you so much everyone for letting me share!!!
> 
> ps excuse the bent fingers - no manicure!!!



KIM THEY ARE BOTH SO BEAUTIFUL!!! I'm so happy for you and can't blame you for snagging the ring first - LOL I laughed so hard at you almost causing accidents trying to steal looks at the necklace! It's TDF and a wonderful purchase - enjoy!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

PS I HAVE GREAT NEWS!!  My sales associate is THE SWEETEST person on the planet and is letting me exchange my socrates pendant for the turquoise/WG 20 motif!  YAYAYAYAYAY!!!!  It's on special rush order and should be here in 2 weeks... I am SO happy.  The socrates is SO SO PRETTY but honestly when I was packing it up, I stopped to think, "am I doing the right thing? How does it make me feel to send this beautiful pendant back to the store"... and all I felt was relief. Only because I had this gorgeous $12K gem in my jewelry box that I simply don't wear. It wasn't even the money - I just felt like I made this massive mistake (for me) and was still wishing I had the turquoise...  For my lifestyle and kids, it just wasn't practical... plus I always felt like it was a bit of a waste to have that beautiful little diamond flower in the back when I never wear my hair up! I need sturdy, fun, easy to put on/take off things right now and I have to admit the turquoise has ALWAYS made me smile and made my heart skip! Not that diamonds don't... but for how often I would wear it I think I'd be just as happy with the Tiffany Aria one (3 little diamonds) for $3K, KWIM? 

My new (and final sale! LOL - I agreed to NO more exchanges ever ever!) collection is now the 20 motif WG/MOP, the 20 motif WG/TURQ and the 5 motif WG/TURQ bracelet. 

    Happy surfergirl!!! Will post pics when it comes in! (even though everyone knows what they look like already...)

Thanks for letting me work through/share my questions AGAIN... can't do it with my girlfriends so it's so nice to have somewhere to discuss!


----------



## surfergirljen

ps: THE LESSON I HAVE LEARNED HERE! (LOL) ... for all of those on the fence about what piece to buy is a good one! (for what it's worth!!)  BUY THE ONE THAT YOUR HEART REALLY WANTS. Don't try to be practical (YG is more classic, I already have one alhambra piece) and save up for the one you REALLY want. I've changed my mind so many times now, trying to be economical, to be practical,  and even bought the socrates partially b/c I thought "I already have 2 alhambra pieces, I should diversify and get a diamond one this time"... 

...but in the end, THE pieces that drew me to VCA in the first place (seeing  a girl on the beach with the WG/TURQ bracelet and then seeing Cameron Diaz/Reese Witherspoon in their 20 motif MOP and TURQ necklaces online and falling in love with that look) are EXACTLY what I ended up with!! I'm so lucky I was able to exchange a few times until I found what I really needed/wanted... but my advice to all those on the fence is LISTEN TO WHAT MAKES YOUR HEART LEAP AND GO FOR THAT!!! Don't overthink it or you'll just end up still wanting the one you fell for.


----------



## wintotty

Congrats Kim_mac!!! I enjoy my BTF Butterfly ring SO MUCH, and I'm sure you will, too!!!
Now.......you and lavan made me really wonder about the cosmos pendant. How heavy is it? And if you don't mind how much is it??


----------



## wintotty

Surfergirljen, I'm SO glad to hear a good news! I'm like you, always feel the need to be practical, but end up exchanging for something I wanted to begin with..... You live only once, you got to get what you really want! Can't wait to see your gorgeous turquoise necklace!! (I'm planning on buying a 10 motif WG Turquoise soon...)


----------



## La Vanguardia

*surfergirljen - *That's really great that your SA is so accommodating. I don't think I'd be able to get away with that here after having the item for several months albeit unworn. It's interesting that you find the Alhambra more practical than the Socrates, especially with your kids. I agree that the flower clasp of the Socrates requires you to concentrate in removing it. For me though, I don't find my Alhambra pieces practical at all with my daughter. I feel that my VCA diamond pieces are so much easier to wear as I don't need to worry about scratches from my daughters fingernails, slime from her drool, or other wear/tear from foreign objects. I just need to wash the diamonds and all is done. With my Alhambra MOP jewelry, I feel that need to carefully wash, wipe and dry it.

*wintotty - *The small Cosmos pendant has 1.97 carats of diamonds but I'm unsure of the gold weight. It also looks slightly bigger in real life than in pictures. Here, it costs 18,900 Swiss Francs (around USD 17,500).


----------



## kim_mac

mishaagui said:


> Congratulations *kim_mac*! Love the 2 butterflies BTF ring!



thank you mishaagui - i love it so much too!


----------



## kim_mac

La Vanguardia said:


> *kim_mac -* Fabulous choice!!! The Two Butterflies ring really suits your fingers. Don't you just love it together with the Cosmos pendant?! I also asked Star about her ring before and it's the small one, but she would love to have the large one ... I would too lol! After I tried on both sizes, the large is REALLY LARGE and you won't mistake it with the small Cosmos ring. Enjoy your Two Butterflies.



thank you, la van!  you know, it's all your fault haha lol!  your pictures put me over the edge!  i'm so glad too because i am in love with this ring!  and the cosmos pendant is soooo blingy - sort of like a disco ball on my chest lol!  and with the pin hardware in the back, it's kind of always in motion as i move so the diamonds really glitter!  whew, i'm so glad she has the small one because i don't think i want to pay double for the large!  thanks again for all the support!


----------



## kim_mac

Ascella said:


> *kim_mac*: The Butterflies BTF ring is TDF, wonderful choice!



thank you ascella!  i'm pretty sure i made the right choice.


----------



## kim_mac

Minda said:


> *kim_mac*, the ring looks lovely on you! This ring is really growing on me......... this thread is really dangerous!



thank you, minda!  yes, this thread is super dangerous.  it makes it too easy to fall in love with pieces and not be able to get them out of your mind!


----------



## kim_mac

Sammyjoe said:


> *kim_mac* Many congrats!!! The BTF butterflies is stunning!!Perfect choice!!



thank you, sammyjoe!  i wasn't sure until i actually slipped it on my finger and then there was no doubt.  it's really great to finally try it on LIVE instead of staring at pics online and imagining.


----------



## kim_mac

Bethc said:


> Congratulations kim_mac! Love the 2 butterflies BTF ring!!
> 
> Now, I wan't one too!



thanks, bethc!  i hope you get it someday!


----------



## kim_mac

surfergirljen said:


> KIM THEY ARE BOTH SO BEAUTIFUL!!! I'm so happy for you and can't blame you for snagging the ring first - LOL I laughed so hard at you almost causing accidents trying to steal looks at the necklace! It's TDF and a wonderful purchase - enjoy!!!


thank you surfergirljen!  yes, i'm always looking in mirrors, windows, anything reflective when i have new earrings or pendant!  this time i'll be safe with the ring.


----------



## kim_mac

wintotty said:


> Congrats Kim_mac!!! I enjoy my BTF Butterfly ring SO MUCH, and I'm sure you will, too!!!
> Now.......you and lavan made me really wonder about the cosmos pendant. How heavy is it? And if you don't mind how much is it??



it's not that heavy - you know a good weight to it.  my butterfly pendant was a little too light and it was constantly moving around on my chest.  and the cosmos pendant is really blingy.  it made my butterfly pendant look lifeless.  i think the small cosmos pendant is $17,800 USD.


----------



## kim_mac

great news, surfergirljen!  so glad to hear that your SA is so sweet.  you're very lucky!  makes the whole shopping experience that much more positive.  it's also great to hear that you know what you truly love.  i'm glad that you're going with your true love - alhambra pieces.  can't wait to see the modeling pics - you know we can't get enough of those!  congrats!


----------



## surfergirljen

kim_mac said:


> thank you surfergirljen!  yes, i'm always looking in mirrors, windows, anything reflective when i have new earrings or pendant!  this time i'll be safe with the ring.



I'm still distracted by your gorgeous pink bag in your avatar... I'm not a bag girl but that one could make me break the bank!!!


----------



## Bethc

surfergirljen said:


> PS I HAVE GREAT NEWS!! My sales associate is THE SWEETEST person on the planet and is letting me exchange my socrates pendant for the turquoise/WG 20 motif! YAYAYAYAYAY!!!! It's on special rush order and should be here in 2 weeks... I am SO happy. The socrates is SO SO PRETTY but honestly when I was packing it up, I stopped to think, "am I doing the right thing? How does it make me feel to send this beautiful pendant back to the store"... and all I felt was relief. Only because I had this gorgeous $12K gem in my jewelry box that I simply don't wear. It wasn't even the money - I just felt like I made this massive mistake (for me) and was still wishing I had the turquoise... For my lifestyle and kids, it just wasn't practical... plus I always felt like it was a bit of a waste to have that beautiful little diamond flower in the back when I never wear my hair up! I need sturdy, fun, easy to put on/take off things right now and I have to admit the turquoise has ALWAYS made me smile and made my heart skip! Not that diamonds don't... but for how often I would wear it I think I'd be just as happy with the Tiffany Aria one (3 little diamonds) for $3K, KWIM?
> 
> My new (and final sale! LOL - I agreed to NO more exchanges ever ever!) collection is now the 20 motif WG/MOP, the 20 motif WG/TURQ and the 5 motif WG/TURQ bracelet.
> 
> Happy surfergirl!!! Will post pics when it comes in! (even though everyone knows what they look like already...)
> 
> Thanks for letting me work through/share my questions AGAIN... can't do it with my girlfriends so it's so nice to have somewhere to discuss!


 

I am SO happy for you!!  Sounds like it all worked out for the best!


----------



## twigski

*Kim_mac*-Congrats. The ring is beautiful! I went to pick up my 6 motif magic necklace this week & tried on a few pieces. One of them was the sm cosmos pendant/pin. I had to try it on after seeing it on la van..... I did not want to take it off. My SA had me also try on the frivole wg w/diamonds pendant but it looked tiny in comparison LOL. Please let us know when you get the cosmos necklace.

*Surfergirljen-*Congrats to you! I can't keep track of your purchases! I think you made the right decision as you've been wanting the turquoise. 

*La Van*-thanks so much for sharing your purchases & pics. I'm now debating if I should get the sm cosmos for the same reason that surfergirljen stated. BTW I have the MOP necklace & honestly I wear it to death. I live in a really hot climate so the necklace gets exposed to sunscreen, oils from my skin etc. I just do a quick wipe down after i wear it & no problems so far.


----------



## kim_mac

twigski said:


> *Kim_mac*-Congrats. The ring is beautiful! I went to pick up my 6 motif magic necklace this week & tried on a few pieces. One of them was the sm cosmos pendant/pin. I had to try it on after seeing it on la van..... I did not want to take it off. My SA had me also try on the frivole wg w/diamonds pendant but it looked tiny in comparison LOL. Please let us know when you get the cosmos necklace.
> 
> *Surfergirljen-*Congrats to you! I can't keep track of your purchases! I think you made the right decision as you've been wanting the turquoise.
> 
> *La Van*-thanks so much for sharing your purchases & pics. I'm now debating if I should get the sm cosmos for the same reason that surfergirljen stated. BTW I have the MOP necklace & honestly I wear it to death. I live in a really hot climate so the necklace gets exposed to sunscreen, oils from my skin etc. I just do a quick wipe down after i wear it & no problems so far.



ooooh, congrats on the new necklace!  pics please!  i love the cosmos collection.  i have some friends that don't like it because it looks more like clover than flower but i don't care.  i love it.  i just can't decide if i want the pendant, earrings, or ring - or all lol!  seriously though, if i had to choose one it would be the pendant because i am a necklace girl and i don't go out enough to wear the earrings.


----------



## wintotty

Lavan, Kim_mac, thatnks for the info on Cosmos Pendant.

That's another thing on my never seems to be ending VCA list. I'm supposed to get a 10 motif Turquoise necklace next........can't get distructed


----------



## Bitten

*surfergirljen* that is great news! I completely understand what you're saying about how you can try to be practical/economical whatever but in the end, you always come back to the pieces that you really really wanted. I think it's better if you're passionate about a particular design/iconic piece to just take your time and get the choice exactly right. We've all made purchases that were the 'sensible' or 'low-maintenance' option but if we end up with all this jewellery that just sits in boxes and we never wear it, that's not right.

Please, please post pics once you get your beautiful necklace, it's good research material for me!


----------



## broadway baby

*Kim_mac*- Congratulations, your ring is to die for, soooooo drooling right now lol!!!   I have to say that the first piece that ever drew me to VCA was the lotus, but once I saw *La Van's* & *wintotty's* pics I got confused between the butterfly and the lotus btf rings.  Each are so different, one whimsical/romantic, more subtle...the other more of a blingy statement, striking, etc.  Still soooo confused.  But i'm so thrilled for you.  It's just such a relief to know what you want

which leads me to *surfergirljen*- congrats to you as well (can't wait to see modeling pics).  And I'm jealous of your clarity, i still haven't found mine.  Torn between several pieces.  But your blurb on "stop being practical" etc, 'it's better to wait and go for THE one that really moves you instead of trying to be economical' did help me (albeit I'm still confused...but at least I can say that some vca pieces will now be moved to the back burner, so I suppose i've moved one step closer, hopefully!)

*Twigski*- congrats on finally getting your necklace.  Please post some modeling pics...can't wait to see them.  Love the magic alhambra necklace!

I'm just going to keep dreaming and vicariously live through you all until my day comes, lol!!


----------



## surfergirljen

twigski said:


> *Kim_mac*-Congrats. The ring is beautiful! I went to pick up my 6 motif magic necklace this week & tried on a few pieces. One of them was the sm cosmos pendant/pin. I had to try it on after seeing it on la van..... I did not want to take it off. My SA had me also try on the frivole wg w/diamonds pendant but it looked tiny in comparison LOL. Please let us know when you get the cosmos necklace.
> 
> *Surfergirljen-*Congrats to you! I can't keep track of your purchases! I think you made the right decision as you've been wanting the turquoise.
> 
> *La Van*-thanks so much for sharing your purchases & pics. I'm now debating if I should get the sm cosmos for the same reason that surfergirljen stated. BTW I have the MOP necklace & honestly I wear it to death. I live in a really hot climate so the necklace gets exposed to sunscreen, oils from my skin etc. I just do a quick wipe down after i wear it & no problems so far.



I know - I'm a total spaz. I should have just gotten what I really wanted at the start!! 

Can you show us modelling picks of your new magic necklace? Dying to see it!! did  you get it permanently lengthened in the end?


----------



## surfergirljen

broadway baby said:


> *Kim_mac*- Congratulations, your ring is to die for, soooooo drooling right now lol!!!   I have to say that the first piece that ever drew me to VCA was the lotus, but once I saw *La Van's* & *wintotty's* pics I got confused between the butterfly and the lotus btf rings.  Each are so different, one whimsical/romantic, more subtle...the other more of a blingy statement, striking, etc.  Still soooo confused.  But i'm so thrilled for you.  It's just such a relief to know what you want
> 
> which leads me to *surfergirljen*- congrats to you as well (can't wait to see modeling pics).  And I'm jealous of your clarity, i still haven't found mine.  Torn between several pieces.  But your blurb on "stop being practical" etc, 'it's better to wait and go for THE one that really moves you instead of trying to be economical' did help me (albeit I'm still confused...but at least I can say that some vca pieces will now be moved to the back burner, so I suppose i've moved one step closer, hopefully!)
> 
> *Twigski*- congrats on finally getting your necklace.  Please post some modeling pics...can't wait to see them.  Love the magic alhambra necklace!
> 
> I'm just going to keep dreaming and vicariously live through you all until my day comes, lol!!



Thanks!! Well I did rush into a few things... all I know is that every time I overthought it I ended up bringing it back. I've traded in 3 items now but I honestly feel like I have the right pieces now... thank God because they are officially final sale now! LOL. It is a LOT of money for most of us (I cannot believe how much I've spent in one year and am going to stop now for a while) ... I've left many dresses hanging in my closet unworn and not freaked out, but that's $400, not $12,000... KWIM? SO much money!! 

My best advice is to go in a few times and just pretend they are all the same price (well, within reason I guess!) and focus on which one makes you SO excited. Don't over think it... I promise you if you go for the more "practical" choice and leave your heart's desire there you'll regret it! Jewelry of all things should make your heart sing right?!


----------



## vancleef fan

surfergirljen said:


> Thanks!! Well I did rush into a few things... all I know is that every time I overthought it I ended up bringing it back. I've traded in 3 items now but I honestly feel like I have the right pieces now... thank God because they are officially final sale now! LOL. It is a LOT of money for most of us (I cannot believe how much I've spent in one year and am going to stop now for a while) ... I've left many dresses hanging in my closet unworn and not freaked out, but that's $400, not $12,000... KWIM? SO much money!!
> 
> My best advice is to go in a few times and just pretend they are all the same price (well, within reason I guess!) and focus on which one makes you SO excited. Don't over think it... I promise you if you go for the more "practical" choice and leave your heart's desire there you'll regret it! Jewelry of all things should make your heart sing right?!


 

Thanx for the advice....You are so right, the right piece is the one that will make you SMILE....So glad you are finally getting what you REALLY wanted 
It's sucha wearable necklace.... and how can you go wrong with TURQUOISE


----------



## j0s1e267

*CONGRATULATIONS* to *kim_mac * for your GORGEOUS 2-butterflies ring!

* CONGRATULATIONS surfergirljen* for finally getting what you want!!!!  I can't wait to see your modelling pics!  

The WG Frivole earrings are not working out for me   It is too heavy for me.  It is not my ear lobes but my piercing.  It gets very sore and red from the weight, it just hurts too much.

*surfergirljen*, I agree with your advise to get what we really love and save up for it.  I will now really focus on THE Lotus Ring


----------



## twigski

surfergirljen said:


> I know - I'm a total spaz. I should have just gotten what I really wanted at the start!!
> 
> Can you show us modelling picks of your new magic necklace? Dying to see it!! *did you get it permanently lengthened in the end*?


 
I got the removable 2" extension. they originally did the permanent version but I wanted to be able to remove it so I sent it back to be corrected. I promise to post pics later


----------



## mishaagui

Congratulations *surfergirljen* ! ITA with your advise in getting what you really want... so will be focusing on getting my VCA piece for the year.


----------



## kim_mac

broadway baby said:


> *Kim_mac*- Congratulations, your ring is to die for, soooooo drooling right now lol!!!   I have to say that the first piece that ever drew me to VCA was the lotus, but once I saw *La Van's* & *wintotty's* pics I got confused between the butterfly and the lotus btf rings.  Each are so different, one whimsical/romantic, more subtle...the other more of a blingy statement, striking, etc.  Still soooo confused.  But i'm so thrilled for you.  It's just such a relief to know what you want
> 
> which leads me to *surfergirljen*- congrats to you as well (can't wait to see modeling pics).  And I'm jealous of your clarity, i still haven't found mine.  Torn between several pieces.  But your blurb on "stop being practical" etc, 'it's better to wait and go for THE one that really moves you instead of trying to be economical' did help me (albeit I'm still confused...but at least I can say that some vca pieces will now be moved to the back burner, so I suppose i've moved one step closer, hopefully!)
> 
> *Twigski*- congrats on finally getting your necklace.  Please post some modeling pics...can't wait to see them.  Love the magic alhambra necklace!
> 
> I'm just going to keep dreaming and vicariously live through you all until my day comes, lol!!



thank you, broadway baby!  i've been wearing it for a couple days now and i love it more and more!  it's really blingy for daytime for sure but if you love the lotus - that is a WOW piece.  go for what you truly love!


----------



## kim_mac

j0s1e267 said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS* to *kim_mac * for your GORGEOUS 2-butterflies ring!
> 
> * CONGRATULATIONS surfergirljen* for finally getting what you want!!!!  I can't wait to see your modelling pics!
> 
> The WG Frivole earrings are not working out for me   It is too heavy for me.  It is not my ear lobes but my piercing.  It gets very sore and red from the weight, it just hurts too much.
> 
> *surfergirljen*, I agree with your advise to get what we really love and save up for it.  I will now really focus on THE Lotus Ring



thanks josie!  i know you'll get your lotus someday!  it'll look so awesome on your beautiful hands!  sorry to hear about the frivole earrings.  i can totally relate because my lobes are really thin and i cannot wear heavy earrings.  i have chopard tiny heart studs that even irritate my earlobes/piercings.  if they are hurting, you aren't going to wear them very much.  definitely think about exchanging them for something you'll wear often (and without pain!)


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *kim_mac*!  It sounds like we have the same problem with heavy earrings!  My WG Frivole earrings are definitely going back, I should listen to my SAs and not buy anymore smaller pieces but save up for THE Lotus Ring which is what I really want  _One caveat, for that to happen, I *need* to stay away from H too!  LOL! _


----------



## kim_mac

josie, i totally agree with you on needing to stay away from h!  luckily i'm not completely crazy about h these days, just enjoying what i have, so now i'm focusing on vca.  i think DH preferred when i was thinking about h though because the vca pieces cost much more and no waitlists lol!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*josie - *I see a Lotus BTF ring in your future SOON!!! This is sooooooo exciting!!! 

*surfergirljen - *Aside from you LOVING the 20-motif turquoise Alhambra necklace, the beauty of it is you can link your turquoise Alhambra bracelet to make the necklace even longer. I've seen this done and it looks really cool! I hope your SA can find a close turquoise color to match your bracelet ... in case you're particular about it.


----------



## calisnoopy

kim_mac said:


> FINAL DECISION - option #2! thank you to everyone who helped me out. especially helpful were your pics, la van! i compared the butterfly pendant and the small cosmos pendant, and while the butterfly pendant is really pretty and delicate and feminine, the small cosmos made me catch my breath - so beautiful and uh, blingly sparkly beyond! really is a substantial pendant! so then i compared the small cosmos ring and 2 butterflies ring - the cosmos ring is really awesome but since i want the cosmos pendant, i decided to mix in something else - a BTF ring!!! the 2 butterflies ring is such a unique piece - yellow sapphires/white diamonds, yellow gold/white gold, very VCA motif of butterflies, and best of all BTF - like getting 2 rings in 1! the decision was clear - small cosmos pendant and 2 butterflies ring!!! (la van and star7777 i was completely taken with your photos!) i only bought the ring today (the small cosmos pendant will have to wait a bit) since i like to enjoy my pieces one at a time (savoring every moment!). plus, i wanted a new ring so i could easily stare at it all the time instead of looking at my rear view mirror and almost getting into car accidents to admire a pendant or earrings lol!
> 
> so i've been wearing the ring all day and it takes my breath away. here are some modeling pics of me with both pendant and ring, and just the ring.
> 
> thank you so much everyone for letting me share!!!
> 
> ps excuse the bent fingers - no manicure!!!


 
wow im so behind on this thread--been studying my eyes off so havent had as much time on TPF LOL...but CONGRATS!!!
************f00ff][/COLOR] 
************f00ff]LOVE the ring and the pendant...initially i just glanced at the pics and thought you bought both at once hehehe[/COLOR]
************f00ff][/COLOR] 
************f00ff]the cosmos collection is really stunning!! and ofcourse the butterfly ring, you just can't go wrong!!![/COLOR]


----------



## calisnoopy

La Vanguardia said:


> *Bitten - *LOL! I always wish I could bring home ALL the jewels I try on each time I'm at VCA.
> 
> *kim_mac -* Here's another comparison pic of the large Cosmos and small Cosmos rings. As you can see, there's a HUGE difference in size ... and carat weight/price too!


 
LOVE the cosmos...such a gorgy picture...id get the cosmos pendant necklace though since i already have the lotus and WG pave frivole earrings...


----------



## calisnoopy

surfergirljen said:


> PS I HAVE GREAT NEWS!! My sales associate is THE SWEETEST person on the planet and is letting me exchange my socrates pendant for the turquoise/WG 20 motif! YAYAYAYAYAY!!!! It's on special rush order and should be here in 2 weeks... I am SO happy. The socrates is SO SO PRETTY but honestly when I was packing it up, I stopped to think, "am I doing the right thing? How does it make me feel to send this beautiful pendant back to the store"... and all I felt was relief. Only because I had this gorgeous $12K gem in my jewelry box that I simply don't wear. It wasn't even the money - I just felt like I made this massive mistake (for me) and was still wishing I had the turquoise... For my lifestyle and kids, it just wasn't practical... plus I always felt like it was a bit of a waste to have that beautiful little diamond flower in the back when I never wear my hair up! I need sturdy, fun, easy to put on/take off things right now and I have to admit the turquoise has ALWAYS made me smile and made my heart skip! Not that diamonds don't... but for how often I would wear it I think I'd be just as happy with the Tiffany Aria one (3 little diamonds) for $3K, KWIM?
> 
> My new (and final sale! LOL - I agreed to NO more exchanges ever ever!) collection is now the 20 motif WG/MOP, the 20 motif WG/TURQ and the 5 motif WG/TURQ bracelet.
> 
> Happy surfergirl!!! Will post pics when it comes in! (even though everyone knows what they look like already...)
> 
> Thanks for letting me work through/share my questions AGAIN... can't do it with my girlfriends so it's so nice to have somewhere to discuss!


 
awww too bad about the socrates...i always thought it was so easy to wear and nice cos i find pendant necklaces a lot easier to wear than the alhambra ones haha

i wear my pendant WG frivole or a penny preville or a tiffany key one much much more than my alhambra pieces...mostly cos the alhambras you have to take off each night or when you shower i suppose (or i was told its best to anyways LOL)...

but yayy for finally getting what you always wanted =)


----------



## calisnoopy

j0s1e267 said:


> Thanks *kim_mac*! It sounds like we have the same problem with heavy earrings! My WG Frivole earrings are definitely going back, I should listen to my SAs and not buy anymore smaller pieces but save up for THE Lotus Ring which is what I really want  _One caveat, for that to happen, I *need* to stay away from H too! LOL! _


 
oh noo...its THAT heavy for you?  i have super small ears and earlobes too...at first i had a problem with the lotus ones pinching my ear cos it was too tight--the prong thing was set very very tight and the NM jewelry SA was able to loosen it for me so it fits a lot more comfortably...

so sad =(

so what will you exchange for now? the lotus ring or can you get a refund/store credit?


----------



## j0s1e267

*kim_mac*, your DH is so right!  VCA is readily available and pricier!  I really should stay away from H but I get tempted so easily :shame:  I am hoping that my H fix is satiated after S/S10.  I just couldn't stay no to Pink and Bougainvillier!!!!!!

*LaVan*, I hope so!  I will try to be good!

*calisnoopy*, glad that your Lotus earclips worked out for you!  Loosening the clips wouldn't work for me since it is the weight of the earrings that is causing my ear piercings to hurt :cry:  I am going to try and get a refund for now.  I have more saving to do before I can get THE Lotus Ring


----------



## La Vanguardia

Well, I'm joining the "exchanges" bandwagon. As my Cosmos pendant/necklace is in hibernation because of my mole mishap, I discussed with my SA if I can exchange it for a ring. My SA totally understood that I didn't want Sophie to play with it around my neck. Hence, I'm getting either the WG single Lotus BTF ring or the Bird BTF ring from the Birds of Paradise collection ... woohoo!

I know that the single Lotus BTF didn't really suit me when I tried it on with my swollen prego and post-prego fingers. But when I tried on the YG one at the VCA cocktail, it didn't look as bad anymore ... I'm going to give it another try lol! I also love, love the Bird BTF ring. I can't take this ring out of my mind ever since I saw and tried it on before it was officially launched last year. For me, the Bird has a slight edge over the Lotus because there's no issue with sizing and poking leaves. Also, the band can be easily resized just in case my fingers become fat and wrinkly when I'm old lol!

I decided to exchange the Cosmos because it's a pity to have it sitting in the box. I really love it but, right now, a necklace is not as baby friendly as a ring. Looking at my jewelry, I don't have a single WG ring ... nor a statement ring. So, this is definitely the way to go! I can always re-buy the Cosmos pendant/later if ever.

I'm waiting for my SA to get my size and then I'll decide which piece will make my heart sing most!!!


----------



## vancleef fan

*Lavan* Sorry to hear about the pendant but GREAT news re the rings....They are both stunning, I tried them on last month and they so different yet they both have the WOW effect... I personally prefered the Lotus over the birds ring, I am still waiting for the SA to bring it in my size in both YG and WG
Good luck in your decision.  By the way I was surprised with the price difference between both, the Birds was  £4000 more !!! Don't you agree that the Lotus has more bling and sparkle....

*Josie* I hope you can get a refund and get your dream ring  

*kim_mac*  Many congratulations on your new ring, Beautiful....


----------



## j0s1e267

*LaVan*, wooohooooooooooo!  I am so excited for you!  I can't wait to see what ring you end up getting!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I hope you both get your rings Josie and La Van, it is so much better to get what you want regardless of how many times you exchange, these are pricey pieces you have to be 100% happy!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

I showed DH the picture of the Lotus and Bird rings and he prefers the Bird. However, he also said that I should maybe just not spend my money and save. I told him it's too late since I already have the Cosmos credit at VCA lol! 

*vancleef_fan - *I know what you mean about the price difference between the Lotus and Bird rings. I think both have the same carats of diamonds and high craftsmanship, but I'm also wondering why the Bird is so much more expensive. Could be because it's new or the 3D effect ... mmm. But, guess which ring is shockingly really expensive? The Jeu de Ruban, which only has I think a bit more than 3.5 carats of diamonds, but cost more than twice the Lotus ring!!! 






*josie - *I'm also really excited! Recently, when I was at the VCA cocktail and the opera all dressed up, I looked at my jewelry and really wished I had a WG ring to go with my outfits! I'm glad I can finally make that happen.

*Sammyjoe - *The Cosmos necklace is very beautiful and it's the perfect necklace choice for me ... just not now after my little mole accident lol! I'm so glad I could use it towards the purchase of either the Lotus or Bird ring!


----------



## La Vanguardia

The Noeud ring is also beautiful! I tried this on before and it's so elegant and fabulous ... mmm ... but it's not completely white gold ... mmm.


----------



## vancleef fan

*LaVan* 
The Jeu de Ruban ring is pretty but I don't think it's worth all that  money....  It's true VCA  have very high craftsmanship but I believe out of all VCA BTF rings, the LOTUS one is the most beautiful   and well  priced incomaprison to the other ones... I hope you will like it when you try it on again.... Sending you alot of LOTUS vibes


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Thanks! Sending you tons of Lotus vibes too and I hope your SA finds the sizes in both YG and WG soon. I agree that it's the best value, craftsmanship and bling for the price! Plus, you really get 2 rings in 1.


----------



## kim_mac

how exciting that you get to choose another beautiful ring!  is the cosmos ring out?  what does the birds of paradise ring look like?  i've searched and found a couple but not sure which one you are eyeing!  my vote is for the cosmos or lotus since i love flowers!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*kim_mac - *Here's a link to the Birds of Paradise (Oiseaux de Paradis) collection at VCA's website. I want the single bird ring ... I've always liked it ever since it debuted last year. With regards to the small Cosmos, I'm going to first focus on getting a white gold statement ring ... then, later on perhaps the small Cosmos for everyday wear.

http://www.vancleef-arpels.com/en/van-cleef.html?zone=eu#/oiseaux/

Here are also pics of lvpiggy's Bird ring.


----------



## kim_mac

woah, that is one dramatic ring.  definitely makes a statement.  i know that we could look at pictures forever but the choice is clear when you actually put on the ring and decide!  i can't wait for your decision.


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I love them both lol! They're completely different yet both are so poetic. When I tried them on before, the Bird did look better on me ... mostly because the Lotus is quite a tricky ring. But I never compared them side by side worn on my fingers.


----------



## vancleef fan

*LaVan*
I totally misunderstod... I thought you were interested in the Volute ring from the Birds collection which I have tried on and prefered the Lotus over it....and for the price and value too...
The BIRDS ring you posted it's pic above it *STUNNING*
I haven't seen IRL, I bet it is WOW....It is a tough competition between the Lotus and Birds.... Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Bitten

*La van*, I really like the Noeud ring, it's absolutely gorgeous! But it might not be as statement-making as you would like, the Lotus is definitely a statement!


----------



## Bethc

Ok... I'm in trouble!  I got my bonus today and we decided that I could buy myself a present... I've want a 20 motif WG Turq forever... but I always get side tracked!

I realized on my way to 5th ave that I wasn't wearing my turq bracelet and I wanted to match the color turq, so I knew that I wasn't going to buy it today.

I went in anyways and sat talking to my SA.... she showed me some things that I've been drooling over on this thread, but trying them on I wanted all of them!!

Cosmos wg ring
2 butterflies
socrates btf ring
one of the birds of paridise pendants with wg diamonds/sapphires and one in yg with multi color stones... and I lost track of some others... it was exciting and torture at the same time!!

I've always wanted the 20 motif Turq but I already have:
- magic wg MOP pendant
- yg malichite 10 motif and lapis 10 motifs that I wear together long  
- a yg turq magic pendant  
I also have a TE ring, wg MOP earrings and 3 different 5 motif bracelets (YG plain, WG MOP and WG TURQ)

My only non-alhambra pieces are Frivoli yg earrings.  Is that too much alhambra?? 

So... do I go with my "plan" or one of the gorgeous rings?  I also wanted pave wg earrings too and if I get the 20 motif turq, I could get both.

Now that I've rambled on... any thoughts?


----------



## surfergirljen

Hey Beth! Ooooh so fun!! Am so excited for you!

My advice is to go with the piece you've been drooling over forever - the 20 motif turquoise! LOL - given my past experience, how could I not? (that's the one I have on order now! it's torture waiting for it!). The fact that you could get the WG pave earrings as well just sells it for me!  I don't think you have too much alhambra but only you can decide that... it's such a standard statement piece and the 20 motif is sooo wearable. 

The rings are all gorgeous of course! Such a different way to go it's hard to say! Given your list above, I'm wondering if you'd get much wear out of a bigger ring? The great thing about the turquoise 20 motif is that it goes dressy, casual, to work, will look awesome in the summertime... I do love the butterfly ring for example but personally it wouldn't be something I'd wear even monthly, let alone daily. But there I go getting all practical again. I think you love turquoise like I do and I cannot wait to have one on this summer! Trying it on in Naples, the weight of it around my neck and that POP of colour... I was just gone... sold... in love! 

All I can say is go with what you've always wanted and don't rush into it (like I did!)!  KEEP US IN THE LOOP!! So fun when someone gets a new big item!


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> *josie - *I see a Lotus BTF ring in your future SOON!!! This is sooooooo exciting!!!
> 
> *surfergirljen - *Aside from you LOVING the 20-motif turquoise Alhambra necklace, the beauty of it is you can link your turquoise Alhambra bracelet to make the necklace even longer. I've seen this done and it looks really cool! I hope your SA can find a close turquoise color to match your bracelet ... in case you're particular about it.



Yes! I thought of that! I find the 10 motifs too tight around my neck but I think I might double it up if I could add the 7.5 inches of bracelet length to it - so pretty! I did ask for a darker shade so hopefully this time they'll come close!


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> Well, I'm joining the "exchanges" bandwagon. As my Cosmos pendant/necklace is in hibernation because of my mole mishap, I discussed with my SA if I can exchange it for a ring. My SA totally understood that I didn't want Sophie to play with it around my neck. Hence, I'm getting either the WG single Lotus BTF ring or the Bird BTF ring from the Birds of Paradise collection ... woohoo!
> 
> I know that the single Lotus BTF didn't really suit me when I tried it on with my swollen prego and post-prego fingers. But when I tried on the YG one at the VCA cocktail, it didn't look as bad anymore ... I'm going to give it another try lol! I also love, love the Bird BTF ring. I can't take this ring out of my mind ever since I saw and tried it on before it was officially launched last year. For me, the Bird has a slight edge over the Lotus because there's no issue with sizing and poking leaves. Also, the band can be easily resized just in case my fingers become fat and wrinkly when I'm old lol!
> 
> I decided to exchange the Cosmos because it's a pity to have it sitting in the box. I really love it but, right now, a necklace is not as baby friendly as a ring. Looking at my jewelry, I don't have a single WG ring ... nor a statement ring. So, this is definitely the way to go! I can always re-buy the Cosmos pendant/later if ever.
> 
> I'm waiting for my SA to get my size and then I'll decide which piece will make my heart sing most!!!



haha - welcome to the wagon, there's lots of room!!

It sounds like you're making a good decision... that's what I think about the socrates too - it'll be there in a few years if I decide I must have it! You have to get what suits you for this time in your life and there's always another day.  These little ones are very good at yanking hair/necklaces and finding their way into pins and it might just be a bit too much trouble for now. I definitely don't have time to fiddle with fancy clasps right now! 

And now you get to pick a ring!! So exciting!  I have no advice on that one - they are both to die for. Just can't wait to see your artistic glamour photos of it once you commit!


----------



## kim_mac

bethc, uh oh, you ARE in trouble lol!  my best advice would be to take your time.  it's always great to do side by side comparisons and like surfergirl mentioned in another post, try to ignore the price and pick what your heart loves.  also pick something that is for NOW not later so you can enjoy it asap.  also if you have a friend who knows you through and through (and has amazing taste) bring that person with you too!


----------



## vancleef fan

*Bethc*

This is my humble opinion, I believe Alhambra is  beautiful and timeless line that could be worn day to evening and you have a very nice collection, I remember your necklaces when you posted their pics, beautiful.... you mentioned in your post that you also have 3 bracelets, 2 pendants  and a ring .... Why don't you try on some pieces  from other lines ?
Have you considered the Frivole YG ring  to go with your earrings ? I love that ring and have worn it so often ( day to evening )
Another suggestion is to get a WG pave earrings, they have the lotus and fleuerettes or  of course a gorgeous ring ....
Why don't you go to the boutique and try on some different  pieces ?  and take your time and see to which one your heart will sing...
If by then you feel that the turquoise is still your # 1 then go for it...I remember 2 years ago I was between the Lotus ring and Rose de Noel earclips I went several times and tried them and in the end I bought the Rose de Noel ( my first choise ).  Still love them.....
Good luck in your decision and keep us posted


----------



## La Vanguardia

vancleef fan said:


> *LaVan*
> I totally misunderstod... I thought you were interested in the Volute ring from the Birds collection which I have tried on and prefered the Lotus over it....and for the price and value too...
> The BIRDS ring you posted it's pic above it *STUNNING*
> I haven't seen IRL, I bet it is WOW....It is a tough competition between the Lotus and Birds.... Good luck and keep us posted



LOL! I did like the Volutes ring when I tried it on before. But, like you, I decided it wasn't for me after trying it on a few times lol! The Bird is amazing and very poetic. It doesn't look as blingy though as the Lotus even though the Birds has more diamonds. What I like about the Bird is the form/design ... plus, you rarely see a Bird from other jewelry houses, which makes it very special. I've been reading about the Birds of Paradise collection ... and the real Birds of Paradise species to inform myself of the meanings and myths. Apparently, it was also believed that the Bird of Paradise was the mythical Phoenix.

Here's an excerpt from VCA:

"A legend has it that the Bird of Paradise floats endlessly in the air, never coming down to earth. The dew in the atmosphere provides its nourishment. 

An eternal romantic, it parades with grace and refinement, showing off a flamboyant plumage. 

A figure of mystery, extravagant myths and intriguing legends, it evokes dreams and far-away lands. 

Free and elusive, it becomes the inspiration for Van Cleef & Arpels. Luminous, stylised and ethereal, the new 'Oiseaux de Paradis' collection celebrates the birds majestic and delicate beauty."




Bitten said:


> *La van*, I really like the Noeud ring, it's absolutely gorgeous! But it might not be as statement-making as you would like, the Lotus is definitely a statement!



The Noeud is actually also quite big, same carat weight as the Lotus. However, the Lotus' design makes it look more blingy. I like how the ribbon of the Noeud looks very real.




surfergirljen said:


> haha - welcome to the wagon, there's lots of room!!
> 
> It sounds like you're making a good decision... that's what I think about the socrates too - it'll be there in a few years if I decide I must have it! You have to get what suits you for this time in your life and there's always another day.  These little ones are very good at yanking hair/necklaces and finding their way into pins and it might just be a bit too much trouble for now. I definitely don't have time to fiddle with fancy clasps right now!
> 
> And now you get to pick a ring!! So exciting!  I have no advice on that one - they are both to die for. Just can't wait to see your artistic glamour photos of it once you commit!



I was obsessing about a diamond necklace since autumn and when I finally got it a few weeks ago, my little neck mole accident happened when Sophie partially ripped it (OUCH!) while playing with a necklace ... I could definitely wear another piece of jewelry better.

On days when I have my mommy time alone, I can wear my other necklaces, like my Vintage Alhambra 10-motif.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Bethc said:


> Ok... I'm in trouble!  I got my bonus today and we decided that I could buy myself a present... I've want a 20 motif WG Turq forever... but I always get side tracked!
> 
> I realized on my way to 5th ave that I wasn't wearing my turq bracelet and I wanted to match the color turq, so I knew that I wasn't going to buy it today.
> 
> I went in anyways and sat talking to my SA.... she showed me some things that I've been drooling over on this thread, but trying them on I wanted all of them!!
> 
> Cosmos wg ring
> 2 butterflies
> socrates btf ring
> one of the birds of paridise pendants with wg diamonds/sapphires and one in yg with multi color stones... and I lost track of some others... it was exciting and torture at the same time!!
> 
> I've always wanted the 20 motif Turq but I already have:
> - magic wg MOP pendant
> - yg malichite 10 motif and lapis 10 motifs that I wear together long
> - a yg turq magic pendant
> I also have a TE ring, wg MOP earrings and 3 different 5 motif bracelets (YG plain, WG MOP and WG TURQ)
> 
> My only non-alhambra pieces are Frivoli yg earrings.  Is that too much alhambra??
> 
> So... do I go with my "plan" or one of the gorgeous rings?  I also wanted pave wg earrings too and if I get the 20 motif turq, I could get both.
> 
> Now that I've rambled on... any thoughts?



First of all, congratulations on your bonus!!! 

What a dilemma. I agree with vancleef_fan and kim_mac to take your time and try on the different pieces of jewelry and think about what you really want most. If in the end your heart still truly desires the 20-motif turquoise, then so be it. Yes, you'll have a lot of Alhambra pieces ... but it's like a Birkin ... owning several of the same bag in different colors lol! 

The Lotus earrings are also really fabulous ... they're on my wish list too. Oh, and do try on the Frivole ring to match your earrings and see how you feel about them. Like vancleef_fan, I like wearing my set, especially when I have mommy time alone. The rest of the time, I wear my Two Butterflies BTF the most because with my baby, I don't have to worry about the ring getting scratched or drool all over. I just simply wash the diamonds and they're good to go!


----------



## broadway baby

*Bethc*- 

Congrats on your bonus  - exciting shopping times are ahead!  In my opinion, I agree with both vancleef fan and surfergirljen...the alhambra pieces are beautiful but you do have a rather sizeable collection.  When getting dressed each day or night and you add an alhambra piece to your look, i'm sure you look fabulous, but after a while (regardless of which color you put on) you end up with a similar sort of look.  And I hope I don't offend anybody by saying this, but if all of your jewelry is of the same type then it does start to look the same after a while.  I think you should try on pieces from other lines, too.  But make sure to take pictures while in the store with the pieces on (or have a friend take pictures, both close up and body shots) and go home and look at them again- kind of like the way La Van does it....although I _think_ that's what she does, lol!!  Either way, it gives you a new perspective on things).  With that said, if the turq alhambra still is the one that makes your heart sing, then that is the one you should buy because that is the one you will wear.  Go with your heart and don't consider price (within reason of course).  Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## broadway baby

*La Van*- 

i'm really excited for you.  I think a statement ring is a fabulous idea.  Can't wait to see pictures of you with the various choices.  Btw, hope you don't mind me asking, how much does the noued ring run and what is the carat weight in comparison to the lotus?  Also, and this might be totally out of the question, but last time I was at VCA I saw the butterflies earclips and thought they're soooo adorable, especially with the btf ring.  But since they're about the same size butterflies they're pretty much equally priced, lol!  Perhaps, too much for earings?  But I think they'd be so beautiful together on a lovely evening out with your DH...what do you think?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*broadway baby - *The Two Butterflies earrings are definitely fun, but not for me. You can order them in either two tones (one yellow sapphire and the other diamonds) or just diamonds (a bit more expensive). I prefer both to be diamonds as I'm not quirky enough to pull off two different tones of earrings lol! 

As for the Noeud, I think it has almost the same carat weight as the Lotus BTF. I don't remember the exact price but it costs a few thousand more than the Lotus. It's a beautiful ring though and try it if you get a chance.


----------



## Sammyjoe

So many great posts!!

Congrats on the bonus *Bethc*!!  Get whatever your heart wishes, just take your time over it.

La Van I love your posts, its almost like being in the boutique and having the decision!Lol!! I think you should try on again the bird and the lotus. When you tried on the lotus, you were having Sophie, fingers are totally different now etc. Let us know what you decide and tell us all about the process 

Personally I think you should defo consider a wham, bam, stunning ring like the lotus. When you took pics last time that was cool, because you could take a step back and consider more.


----------



## sbelle

I just purchased a pair of the vintage alhambra super black onyx earrings!    So within a month of being "possessed" by the VCA bug, I've bought a 20 motif necklace and these earrings!

I was looking at the VCA reference thread and noticed that a lot of y'all haven't posted pictures of your lovely pieces there!  There are so many wonderful pieces owned by tpfers it would be great to have them in the reference thread.    I will try to get my pictures there soon!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats *sbelle*!!!! Looking forward to seeing pictures!!! You have a TDF bag collection and now a fantastic VCA set


----------



## broadway baby

*sbelle* - yayyyy!! Modeling shots please !!


----------



## kim_mac

congras sbelle!  yes, please post modeling pics of your 20 motif and new earrings.  must look so fab on you!  can't wait!!!


----------



## Bethc

Thanks for the suggestions everyone!! I'm still tortured!!  

I love the butterflies, which I've been drooling over for a while, but I noticed that most people wear them on their midddle finger, is there a reason why?  They didn't have one for me to try on my middle, I could only try it on the ring finger.  I don't have very large fingers, I'm not sure why?

I also love the Cosmos, but all of the time I was looking at it, I kept thinking that it just didn't say VCA to me - am I wrong?

Unfortunately, some of the rings that I liked would be too much $$ for me to justify buying a present for myself.

Those of you that have gone through this, any suggestions??


----------



## kim_mac

^^bethc, i had a chance to see the cosmos and two butterflies ring side by side and while i LOVE flowers and the cosmos is super blingy (and i would love to have it someday) the two butterflies ring edged it out in the end.  it's such a unique piece.  i love the contrast of white diamonds and yellow sapphires, love that i can wear it with both white and yellow gold, and most of all i love that it's a BTF ring.  sooooo VCA.  initially i thought i'd wear it on my ring finger since i wear all my rings that way, but when i slipped it on my middle finger, the butterflies looked centered, bigger, and the effect was more striking!  like two butterflies landed right on my hand!  on my ring finger, the two butterflies sort of looked crooked like they were falling off my hand.  i guess it could look more subtle and feminine but for me, i think it's perfect in the middle (and this is coming from someone who ALWAYS wears rings on ring finger).  

cosmos is still very VCA to me but the BTF ring is such a special creation.  it's like getting two rings for the price of one!  and i can't stop staring at both butterflies.  i can tell you that i'm really really happy with my choice.

ultimately you gotta get what's right for you.  i love the cosmos but personally love the two butterflies a little more!  but i'm still eyeing the cosmos pendant for later haha!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Bethc - *Both the Cosmos and Two Butterflies rings are gorgeous, yet completely different in style. I was also debating between the two before.

The reason why I got my Two Butterflies instead was because I really wanted a BTF ring. Plus, the design is really special, very VCA and can be worn with both YG/WG jewelry. Whenever I wear it, I get compliments. For those in the know, they immediately mention/ask if it's VCA. For others, they comment on how beautiful it is. This is also true for my Alhambra and Frivole jewelry. As for my Cosmos pendant/necklace (which is going back to VCA to be exchanged for a statement WG ring), I get compliments on how pretty it is but nobody has ever asked/mentioned if it's VCA. 

I wear my Two Butterflies in my middle finger because I like how the butterflies float on my hand that way. I feel that I could relish the design more, and as kim_mac said, it surprisingly looks bigger worn in the middle finger than in the ring finger. But, of course, it's personal preference. Star3777 and wintotty wear theirs in the ring finger and it also looks fab on them.

Do ask/insist that your SA get the size for your middle finger and see how you like it. I'd also love to own the small Cosmos ring later on as an icing on the cake.


----------



## vancleef fan

Re LOTUS ring
Just heard from my SA : yellow gold version is not available world wide..... 
I'm a bit disappointed because I have seen it IRL and it is Gorgeous  but I guess this is for the better so I can focus on a WG statement ring !!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ WHAT???!!! Geez ... I guess they would have to specifically make one for you but I don't know how that works. It's like when I wanted to try on the 2 Lotus BTF ring and it was also not available at all worldwide.


----------



## Sammyjoe

That is a shame! Is there no way at all, they could send for the ring, just so you know for sure it was not for you? If you are set on the WG, it makes it an easy decision and the WG is stunning!


----------



## broadway baby

*Bethc*- I'm in the tortured boat myself.  But I've been narrowing it down and taking my time.   I completely understand the feeling of price consideration, as there are several pieces to me that, no matter how beautiful they are, _still_ are hard to justify spending that much money.  I hate to say this, but you don't get a lot as far as gold or diamond weight vs. price, and that makes you question its value.  But what you _do_ get is VCA's explicit design.  Therefore, I say, don't go with the Cosmos.  As lovely as it is, in the end it is a flower.  If you are dead set on that particular style of flower then get the cosmos, otherwise you can go to any experienced jeweler and have them make you just as beautiful of a flower ring and get a lot more diamonds (quality diamonds, too) and spend a lot less.  What I'm trying to say is you should definitely spend your money on items that scream VCA.  There are many items that do this such as the alhambra pieces or any of the btf rings, just to name a couple.  

Kim_mac and La Van's perspectives are interesting on where to wear the ring.  I found (when trying the ring on at VCA) that wearing the butterfly btf ring on my ring finger made the butterflies appear larger as they are inbetween smaller fingers, so they stand out more.  I guess it just depends on your hand and where you prefer to place the butterflies.  I, too, like that you can wear the ring with either yellow gold jewelry/watches or white gold.  So it's more versatile.   There are so many wonderful pieces and lines at VCA that it can get overwhelming, but I definitely suggest going with the pieces that truly showcase their forward design or that they are really famous for.  Looking forward to hearing more about your process!  Until next time, good luck!


*vancleef fan*- It must be available _somewhere?_  Does your SA say it is impossible to track one down and get it sent to the store?  Afterall, she did not say it is absolutely not available, she said it is not available worldwide...am I mistaken for thinking this?  I say, if you're going to spend  that kind of money for a ring, then you should be able to try on both and decide whole heartedly.  Just my opinion...


----------



## Sammyjoe

Really wise words broadway baby. My DH has given me the option of VCA earrings or Cartier Love or VCA btw, I have slept on it for ages well since Vals day  and I need more time.

Love this section from BBaby - _What I'm trying to say is you should definitely spend your money on items that scream VCA. There are many items that do this such as the alhambra pieces or any of the btf rings, just to name a couple_.


----------



## broadway baby

Awww, thanks *Sammyjoe*, just trying to be helpful


----------



## Bethc

Just a little update... my SA called and they are having a few of the butterflies shipped from Europe since we didn't have my size in the US, for my middle finger... just have to wait now...


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thats fantastic news bethc!!


----------



## j0s1e267

*Bethc*, I am so excited for you!!!!!!!


----------



## mrb4bags

Beth cant wait to see what you choose.

Congrats on the bonus!!


----------



## kim_mac

great news, can't wait to find out how you like the butterflies on your middle finger and the comparison with the cosmos and everything else that catches your eye!


----------



## kim_mac

vancleef fan, i hope they can locate the lotus in yg so you can decide between yg and wg.  personally i love it in wg - icy!!!


----------



## Bitten

vancleef fan said:


> Re LOTUS ring
> Just heard from my SA : yellow gold version is not available world wide.....
> I'm a bit disappointed because I have seen it IRL and it is Gorgeous  but I guess this is for the better so I can focus on a WG statement ring !!!



I'm sorry *vancleef fan*, that's so annoying! 

I guess though it does sort of end at least one aspect of the decision-making torture!


----------



## mishaagui

*Bethc* - Congrats on your bonus! So happy for you! Whatever you chose - i know it will be BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## mishaagui

sbelle said:


> I just purchased a pair of the vintage alhambra super black onyx earrings!    So within a month of being "possessed" by the VCA bug, I've bought a 20 motif necklace and these earrings!
> 
> I was looking at the VCA reference thread and noticed that a lot of y'all haven't posted pictures of your lovely pieces there!  There are so many wonderful pieces owned by tpfers it would be great to have them in the reference thread.    I will try to get my pictures there soon!



CONGRATULATIONS *Sbelle! *I love the VA Black onyx collection!  Would love to see your modeling photos!


----------



## mishaagui

Oh my, i envy all of you who have VCA boutiques near you   I have to fly all the way to HK to visit one.  All i can do right now is admire the jewels from the site & from the photos posted here. Keep them coming... I love seeing everyone's pieces!


----------



## Berge

how often do they bring back designs/styles? i saw a gorgeous necklace on someone about 1-2 years ago (10 or 16 motifs, different sizes, some small, some bigger) it was onyx and yellow gold. i loved it and haven't seen it at all! so hoping they do another necklace like it. it was classic and gorgeous!


----------



## vancleef fan

Bitten said:


> I'm sorry *vancleef fan*, that's so annoying!
> 
> I guess though it does sort of end at least one aspect of the decision-making torture!


 

That's true....


----------



## Bond7Girl

Does anyone know the prices of Tendrement wedding bands? 

I have a VCA engagement ring and I'd love to pair it off with a plain but elegant band.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*vancleef_fan - *It's a sign that you should get the WG lol! Maybe they can have another size ordered so that at least you get to compare both the WG and YG side by side. Then, if you're still longing for the YG, I guess it's the waiting game until they get your size in!

*sbelle - *Congrats on your new purchases!

*Bethc - *That's great news then. It's good that you can try on the Two Butterflies for your middle finger and then you can decide better if it's for you!


----------



## vancleef fan

La Vanguardia said:


> *vancleef_fan - *It's a sign that you should get the WG lol! Maybe they can have another size ordered so that at least you get to compare both the WG and YG side by side. Then, if you're still longing for the YG, I guess it's the waiting game until they get your size in!
> 
> *Well I checked again with my SA, the Yg version is not available only upon special order which means I have to pay %35 once I place it so what if I prefered the WG ??? LOL*
> *It is a sign that I should get it in WG *


----------



## La Vanguardia

So ...... Lotus or Bird? Both are stunning yet so different. They didn't have yet the Bird in my size (I prefer it for my middle finger) but I could try a smaller size on. 

*Bird:*
- Very elegant design
- It's just really beautiful
- Not many jewelry houses make birds
- 2.82 carat weight, but it's definitely less blingly than the Lotus because the stones are smaller ... more than 200 stones.
- I think it looks better on my fingers
- More wearable because it's less in-your-face bling lol!
- Can be resized easily
- Love the script writing of Van Cleef and Arpels inside the band
- The details of the Bird is beautiful ... but you have to look really closely
- From afar, doesn't really look like a Bird (DH said the head is really small and then I have to explain all the time that it's a Bird of Paradise that's why the tail is more elaborate lol!)
- DH said it would be more interesting if the Bird is made of different colored stones so you really see the beauty of it












*Lotus:*
- Quintescentially VCA 
- Very special ring and design
- Can be worn open or closed. However, it looks better on me closed. 
- Makes a statement close/afar/closed/open
- I'd love to pair it with the small Lotus earclips later on
- Tricky sizing because the band itself is thick (looks really like a Lotus stem, which is cool). Plus, if worn closed, there are basically two bands so it's more snugged than when worn open. 
- 2.3 carat weight but is more blingly than the Bird because the stones are bigger ... around 130 stones while the Bird has more than 200 for 2.82 carats
- Love the 3D aspect of the Lotus flower
- Difficult to resize (or not possible at all) due to the design


----------



## Bethc

*LaVan*- they are both so gorgeous!  And both amazing statement rings and they both look wonderful on you!

So far you have the butterflies and socrates, correct?  They are both so different!


----------



## Hermes4ever

la van......... I love them both but the lotus is soooo unique when worn open


----------



## Sammyjoe

They look fantastic on you La Van, but I think the Lotus is just TDF. Ack so is the Bird!!! Both just beautiful!! Tough Tough Choice!


----------



## vancleef fan

A very tough one LaVan..... I totally agree  with your  analysis on both rings, tell me to which one did your heart sing more ?
BTW they both look really good on your hand


----------



## mrb4bags

Wow what a difficult choice LaVan.

They both look stunning on you.   I dont really know which
one you should go for.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks for the thoughts everyone. 

Ahhhh!!! Both are just stunning. So difficult! I showed the pics to a friend and she said that at first sight she'd picked the Lotus. But looking closer, she said the Bird looked better on me and how the tail swirled on top of my fingers. I also thought the same because you need to see the little details of the Bird to appreciate it. For example, the whole body of the Bird has pavé diamonds, which you'll only see if you look under the wings/tail.

But the Lotus is fabulous and THE VCA BTF ring. You can't miss it lol! I also like how it transforms from 1 to 2 rings, which is an ingenuity of VCA. The Bird though is extravagant yet feminine. 

I also think the small Lotus earclips will look good with both rings, though it's a nice touch to have a Lotus set. Partially, I'm just rationalizing if the Bird is worth it ... it's almost 7000 Swiss Francs more than the Lotus.

*vancleef_fan - *How I wish I could get both lol! I also like the symbolism of both collections but the Lotus has more meaning to my Asian culture. DH votes for the Lotus and says that I could still save up and get the Bird later on. I'm just thinking that I've been drawn to the Bird ever since I saw it, but I have been drawn to the Lotus also due to its uniqueness and design. It's what VCA is.

*Sammyjoe - *The Lotus is indeed TDF! I'm actually relieved that it looks better on me now than when I first tried it with my prego fingers lol!

*Hermes4ever - *The Lotus worn open is really fab and I think I'd wear it like that for evening/special ocassions.

*Bethc - *I did have the Socrate but I realized it was too small (blingwise) for me lol!

*mrb4bags -* Tough one indeed and sometimes you kind of wish you didn't see both lol!


----------



## Bethc

LaVan- in my weeks of torture, I've found that I can't rationalize my decision.
They are both beautiful, but looking at the pics, I'm beginning to really love the Lotus.
But that's just my opinion...you have really love it!


----------



## vancleef fan

*LaVan*
Was the Lotus comfortable on ? did the leave poke your fingers ? what about the Bird ring, it looks kind of heavy, is it ?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Bethc - *Lol! Love for something totally goes beyond reason! I'm also looking at my pics and the Lotus just makes a statement! It's my Samantha ring from SATC movie. 

*vancleef_fan -* The Lotus actually felt heavier than the Bird. It was also chunkier because of the round/stem-like band. Kind of looked like a bamboo lol! The leaf did poke a bit when worn open but not uncomfortable ... but I don't know how it'll feel worn the whole day. I found the Lotus more comfortable worn closed because having 2 rings is just a new feeling for me and I think it needs getting used to.


----------



## Bethc

LaVan- that's SO funny because that's exactly what I was thinking!
"This ring is the essence of me.". If look at your pics any more I'm gonna wind up with it instead of the butterflies!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Bethc -* Lol! Totally! I love that line of Samantha and each time I watch the movie, I always think of the Lotus! Now, I just need to figure out which ring is the true essence of me ... Bird or Lotus lol! Actually, for your ring, if you just add a few thousand more to the price of the Two Butterflies, you can get the Lotus ring instead.


----------



## Bethc

^^  DH would just about die if he heard that!  We'll see how the butterflies look on my middle finger... but I think I'll ask to try the Lotus, "just 'cause"


----------



## kim_mac

la van, both rings look really beautiful on you.  i'm partial to the lotus though.  i love so many things about it - the femininity of flowers, quintessentially vca and btf ring, like 2 rings in 1, it such a unique and dramatic piece.  also it's more blingy (and costs less!) and most of all you are looking for a statement ring - and it sure does make a HUGE statement!  plus, i like the idea of the matching lotus earrings too.  this could be your really sparkly evening set!  your comments about the design in the bird don't seem like it's perfect to you aesthetically - even though it has more carats in diamonds, it's not as sparkly and you have to really look up close to notice what the design is, DH thought maybe different colored gems would contribute to that, etc.  i think both rings look equally good on you - but as far as the piece itself - i'm loving the lotus.  sorry if i'm going on and on about what i like personally - i'm just sharing my opinion so that you can get another perspective.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Bethc - *Lol! With the Two Butterflies, you've already reached a certain threshold in price. If you can, try the Lotus and see how you feel about it next to the Two Butterflies! I love the Two Butterflies, especially for everyday wear. But I think it's a pretty pricey ring for what it is lol!

*kim_mac - *I need all the perspectives/opinions I can get. I'm just thinking that if ever I wouldn't get any other ring in the near future, would I be happier with the Lotus or the Bird?! Lol! Also, will I really wear the Lotus open? I'm just saying since I prefer it on me closed.

*Side by side shots:*
Geez, I have fat fingers and I need a manicure lol! Also, remember that I want the Bird for the middle finger, so it might make a slight difference in appearance ... more centered.


----------



## kim_mac

i LOVE side by side pics!  this is so fun!  well, i asked DH to come over and he picked the lotus for sure.  he was 3 feet away from my computer screen and he asked me what the left side was - he thought maybe a dragon or gargoyle haha!  i told him it was a pheonix/bird and he still picked the lotus.  i think both look great on you and i can see why you're torn.  

la van, i think the lotus looks really great open and closed on your fingers.  i'm sure it's more comfy closed but you can wear it open for special occasions when it's for an evening.  looks FABULOUS!!!

i'm all for feminine pretty blingy sparkly so my vote still goes to the lotus!  

but i've been hearing for awhile now how much you love the bird ring so if you picked it, i think it's a stunner and is so unique - no one really does bird motifs.  and i love the swirling effect on your fingers!


----------



## lvpiggy

La Vanguardia said:


> So ...... Lotus or Bird? Both are stunning yet so different. They didn't have yet the Bird in my size (I prefer it for my middle finger) but I could try a smaller size on.



so . . . . i might be a *bit* biased . . . . but i vote for bird of paradise! \(^(oo)^)/

i wear it on my middle finger, and this little piggy sparkles every day of the week! one thing i really appreciate about it is that, contrary to my initial assumption, it has yet to get snagged on anything, not even my very fine, long hair! 

i actually think it looks quite a lot like a bird; lots of people stop me to inquire about it, and they were all definitely aware that it was a bird too (^(oo)^)v

piggy wants a ring twin!


----------



## Bitten

*La van*, that Lotus is the essence of you LOL.

Seriously though, I think it is THE one for you. It is breathtaking. 

Sorry *lvpiggy*


----------



## Bitten

I actually watched the SATC movie yesterday for the second time and suddenly found myself noticing all this VCA jewellery!!! Charlotte had the Socrate pendant (which had me hitting the pause button!!) and also was wearing a necklace from the Sweet Alhambra collection (together with the little girl who plays her daughter, Lily). 

I've been corrupted by this thread, ladies, doomed forever to annoy my non-jewellery-obsessed friends by stopping movies and asking, 'Is that a Frivole pendant?'


----------



## nvie

*La Van* - coming from nowhere, I think the Lotus suits you better. Who knows you might change you mind in years to come and wear the Lotus open. With 7000 swiss francs savings, you may just get the earrings too. 

Sigh....we're always in dilemma when we compare. How I wish we are like our DHs, just set their minds to what they want, get it, never compare and never look back!


----------



## kashmira

*LaVan*- Even though I LOVE the Lotus ring I think that the Bird look better on your hand (based upon the pictures you posted).


----------



## La Vanguardia

I slept about it again and I think I'm leaning more towards the Lotus. The Bird is beautiful, elegant and feminine. But the Lotus is just WOW! I also imagined myself older, with wrinkly hands and thought which piece would I still like. It's probably the Lotus. I think the Bird is a gorgeous piece but maybe it's more of a "nice to have" rather than an "I want" lol! I think I was just a bit hesitant with the Lotus before because it's just a really BIG ring! It's huge and I need to get used to this size for daytime wear. The Bird, however, is less in your face and more wearable blingwise and sizewise.

No doubt I think the Bird does look better on me. But I think the Lotus is not shabby either. Plus, when I see the Bird compared to the Lotus again, the Lotus is just very 3D and looks like it blooms from my fingers lol! I think I need a more serious ring, which might be the Lotus. I already have the Two Butterflies as a fun ring. Of course, I might change my mind in a few hours again.

*kim_mac - *I definitely don't want a gargoyle lol! I think I'm might just be obsessing about the Bird a little bit too much.  DH is the same as yours. He still votes for the Lotus even after seeing all the pics and me bugging him for feedback all the time. He told me how amazed he is that I can occupy myself so much with jewelry lol! I agree with you that the Lotus ring (and later on the Lotus earclips) would definitely make a really nice, blingy evening set that I can age with. The Lotus does look spectacular open and that actually might be a good advantage for the Lotus and come in handy for special occasions.

*lvpiggy - *I keep on coming back to your thread and pics to drool! The Bird suits you to a T. It looks very elegant on you. You make a good point about snags and I was actually thinking about that. I'm glad it's not a problem. 

*Bitten - *I love watching SATC and Gossip Girl for VCA eye candy. Charlotte does wear a lot of VCA. In the movie, she also wears the double Fleurette earrings. In the series, Carrie also wore the Two Butterflies in one episode. But Lily from Gossip Girl wears A LOT of VCA. 

*nvie - *Thanks for your fresh insight! Yes, for the price difference, I have more than half what's needed to get the small Lotus earclips lol!

*kashmira - *Aesthetically, I agree that the Bird looks better. Then again, the Lotus is also fab lol! I think I should also focus not just on what I think suits my fingers better now but with which ring I'd be happy with now, tomorrow and the future lol!


----------



## La Vanguardia

La Vanguardia said:


> Of course, I might change my mind in a few hours again.



Waahhhhh! I can't get the stupid Bird out of my head. I think it's a sign and I should just stop torturing myself and rationalizing/comparing between the Bird and the Lotus!


----------



## Sammyjoe

My DH said the Lotus


----------



## Ascella

La Van, both rings look wow on you but my vote goes to Lotus.


----------



## mishaagui

Hi *La Van*, As much as i love the Bird... The Lotus gets my vote. It's such a  beautiful & timeless piece & it really looks stunning on your fingers! Good Luck on your decision


----------



## surfergirljen

LOL what a decision to have to make!!!

The lotus gets my vote... I just think that you're still going to dream about it if you don't get it! It's so POW. Just stunning AND you can wear it two different ways. 

Try not to think practical/what you already have and just go on emotion - which one do you just love more?


----------



## wintotty

For me, I love the Lotus and hope to get one some day.

But looking at your pictures, I like the Bird on you much better. The bird sits beautifully on your hand and size looks perfect on. Lotus looks a little to chunky on your small hand.....


----------



## SCL

Sammyjoe said:


> My DH said the Lotus



LOL.  My DH voted for the Bird.  (Although he first asked, "What is that, a monkey?" He was looking at the pictures from about 2 feet away.  He voted for the Bird again w/ a close view.

Both are spectacular rings.  The Bird suits your fingers so well.  But which suits your heart?


----------



## thimp

I vote for the lotus. Hands down. Such a special and dramatic ring. Definitely a must have.


----------



## megeve12

Another hands down for the lotus!  LaVan, the lotus has a great presence on your hand and like you said it has this 3D effect!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Wowza! So many Lotus lovers! 

Well, after much deliberation, I'm going for the ... 

*... BIRD!* 

My  has always been set on the Bird that's why I kept on babbling about it since forever!  I just find it beautiful! Ever since I saw and tried it on last year, I always thought I wanted to have this ring someday. I love the Art Nouveau/old world elegance to it, the intricate design, the open work at the back of the wings/tails, and the attention to details such as the complete pavé diamond setting of the Bird's body. It feels like a haute joaillerie piece (I don't know if it classifies as one VCAwise). Plus, the script writing of Van Cleef & Arpels at the back of the band is an added bonus. 

Sure, it's mostly me who'll see all these details, but who cares?! I buy the ring for me lol! In addition, I want a ring that represents me more than just, "Oh, that's THE Lotus ring!" The Lotus is definitely fabulous and a classic. But the Bird is different and even though it looks less blingy, it's pretty extravagant and glamorous. Not many people would wear a Bird ring, but I would ... a well-crafted one, of course, lol! 

Anyway, I was just rationalizing too much, and comparing the Bird with the Lotus was like comparing apples to oranges. In addition, I have my doubts on the Lotus. So, when in doubt, DON'T! Maybe there'll be another time for this fabulous ring.

Now I just need to wait until my size comes in and I'll feel like I'm in paradise with my Bird ring! 

*Sammyjoe - *DH also prefers the Lotus, but then I asked him if it was "me." He said if I want a "me" ring, I should go for butterflies. Then I reminded him that I already have 2 VCA butterfly rings lol! 

*surfergirljen - *I was thinking day and night which ring I could live without. Later in life, I'll probably yearn for the Lotus, but it'll be more like an icing on the cake and not my holy grail ring.

*wintotty - *Looking back and forth at the pics, I also think the Lotus looks chunky. It's like my fingers have a giant Lotus on top lol! I much prefer how the Bird's tails elegantly drapes/swirls across my fingers ... and makes them look slightly thinner too lol!

*SCL -* The Bird has already been mistaken for a gargoyle and a dragon ... now a monkey too?! I better be prepared with my Birds of Paradise explanation each time I wear the ring.

*Ascella / mishaagui / thimp - *The Lotus is indeed a fabulous ring, but  maybe for later. 

*megeve12 - *Actually, the Bird is also 3D. But since it's smaller in size compared to the ginormous Lotus flower, you don't see it that much when you have the two side by side.


----------



## Kellybag

I am happy for you LaVan!^^


----------



## Sammyjoe

Oh La Van  I am in love with your thought out posts!!! I cannot wait to see your new addition!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Yay!  You chose the bird!!!  I wasn't going to comment if you were leaning toward the ring.  

I'm pretty new to this subforum, but I am LOVING the eye candy.  Both the rings are obviously so, so beautiful, but the bird is just so unique and stunning.  You will NOT be unhappy with your choice.


----------



## CityGirlCharms

Just found this thread and love reading about everyone's purchases!  Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## kashmira

I think that you made the right choice LaVan- the Bird ring looked absolutely amazing on your hand! Also if you want the Lotus, you can get the Lotus earrings later- they are beyond gorgeous and you could wear them with your fabulous ring!


----------



## kim_mac

la van, i think you've made a very wise decision.  i try to buy what i love NOW not what i think i'll love later.  you've been thinking about the bird ring for a long time now, it's obvious that that is what your heart desires.  it looks really lovely and suits your hand nicely.  even though the lotus is blingy, the bird ring is more unique and poetic and i love the pheonix story behind it.  i can't wait for the modeling pictures!  congrats on your decision!


----------



## j0s1e267

*LaVan*, I am happy to hear that you have finally reached a decision!   Always get what you love, what matters most to you regardless of what others say and what makes your heart smile when you look at it and I think the Bird is doing that for you  Re: your DH's comments about colors, you do know that the Bird does come in multicolored stones right?

*Bethc*, you should definitely try the Lotus Ring just because   Well, everyone should try the Lotus Ring!


----------



## j0s1e267

I have been thinking about getting a Cartier Love bracelet for the longest time but just never took the plunge, maybe 'cos I don't love it that much?  I know DH hates it  and his reasoning is that knowing how much I love to change my accessories, he was just not looking forward to having to put the bracelet on/off me on a regular basis!

So there I was, at VCA, returning my earrings when I saw something else that caught my eye!  DH and I definitely love it much more than Cartier's Love bracelet!  It took us a long time to decide between WG and RG.  WG pops on me, RG blends in with my skintone but will show contrast when worn with my other WG rings.  In the end, I finally decided on RG just because I love RG 

Presenting my RG Perlee small bracelet!

ETA:  I am hoping that this is my last VCA purchase before the BIG one, LOL!  That said, my SA told me that there is an expanded Perlee range coming out in September.  There will be earrings and even a men's range!


----------



## Sammyjoe

What a stunning bangle Josie!!! It looks fantastic on you!! 

I know what your DH means about the Love Bangle, my DH hates having to take it off


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *Sammyjoe*!  I am liking it alot!  This is going to me my Love bracelet! 

Hahahahahaha, our DH think alike!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*josie - *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Beautiful VCA Perlee bracelet. This is definitely much more DH friendly than the Cartier Love bracelet lol! Like Sammyjoe's, my DH also hates unscrewing mine when necessary. By the way, he also keeps the screwdriver lol!

*kashmira - *The small Lotus earclips would be lovely and I think they'll match well with the Bird ring (I already tried them on before together lol!). Otherwise, the small Cosmos earrings would be fab for more bling effect lol!

*kim_mac - *I also love the story behind the Birds of Paradise myth and VCA collection. I was trying to find information online on the meaning of the VCA Lotus collection but didn't find any ... bummer!

*Sammyjoe - *Hey, it's a support group after all that's why I need to write down my thoughts lol!

*lanasyogamama - *Ooh, you waited until I made the decision to post, eh. It was a fun process sharing with all of you here.

*Kellybag - *Miss ya!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*josie - *Oh yeah, about the multicolored Birds of Paradise pieces, they are beyond amazing from the pics but I haven't seem them IRL. They are probably super duper pricey!!!


----------



## lulilu

La Van, you made the perfect choice!  The bird looks brilliant on you!


----------



## Bethc

LaVan - I'm so glad you made a decision!!!  You're right it's for you, what makes you happy!!!


----------



## Bethc

I just had to post a quick pic.... SHE's HERE!!!!!!


----------



## Cinderlala

Congrats Beth!  It's gorgeous on your hand!


----------



## Cinderlala

Good job, La Van on making your decision!   I can't wait for you to get your grail ring!!!


----------



## Cinderlala

Josie----Beautiful bracelet!  Congrats on a great alternative to the Love bracelet!!!


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *Cinderlala*!

*Bethc*, did you get the ring???  It looks GORGEOUS on you!!!!


----------



## Bethc

j0s1e267 said:


> Thanks *Cinderlala*!
> 
> *Bethc*, did you get the ring??? It looks GORGEOUS on you!!!!


 

YES!!!  It's mine!!  I just love it!

Thank you soo much!


----------



## Bethc

Cinderlala said:


> Congrats Beth! It's gorgeous on your hand!


 
Thank you soooo much!!  I'm in luv!


----------



## Bethc

j0s1e267 said:


> I have been thinking about getting a Cartier Love bracelet for the longest time but just never took the plunge, maybe 'cos I don't love it that much? I know DH hates it  and his reasoning is that knowing how much I love to change my accessories, he was just not looking forward to having to put the bracelet on/off me on a regular basis!
> 
> So there I was, at VCA, returning my earrings when I saw something else that caught my eye! DH and I definitely love it much more than Cartier's Love bracelet! It took us a long time to decide between WG and RG. WG pops on me, RG blends in with my skintone but will show contrast when worn with my other WG rings. In the end, I finally decided on RG just because I love RG
> 
> Presenting my RG Perlee small bracelet!
> 
> ETA: I am hoping that this is my last VCA purchase before the BIG one, LOL! That said, my SA told me that there is an expanded Perlee range coming out in September. There will be earrings and even a men's range!


 
Just gorgeous!!  Congrats!


----------



## surfergirljen

j0s1e267 said:


> I have been thinking about getting a Cartier Love bracelet for the longest time but just never took the plunge, maybe 'cos I don't love it that much?  I know DH hates it  and his reasoning is that knowing how much I love to change my accessories, he was just not looking forward to having to put the bracelet on/off me on a regular basis!
> 
> So there I was, at VCA, returning my earrings when I saw something else that caught my eye!  DH and I definitely love it much more than Cartier's Love bracelet!  It took us a long time to decide between WG and RG.  WG pops on me, RG blends in with my skintone but will show contrast when worn with my other WG rings.  In the end, I finally decided on RG just because I love RG
> 
> Presenting my RG Perlee small bracelet!
> 
> ETA:  I am hoping that this is my last VCA purchase before the BIG one, LOL!  That said, my SA told me that there is an expanded Perlee range coming out in September.  There will be earrings and even a men's range!



Okay I LOVE LOVE LOVE this bracelet!!! awesome choice!! No offence to LOVE owners but I think this is so much more special (and convenient!) and it's on my list of must haves! I love the gold too. Do you mind me asking how much it was? I think it is stunning and classic and gorgeous!

LA VAN - So happy for you!! It sounds like you did exactly what you should - followed your heart to what you really wanted, and not what you "should" want. I think the bird does suit your fingers a bit more (and to me it just looks like A BIRD! haha - I don't see monkies and dragons!) and like you said the lotus will always be there. I still remember the first birds of paradise post you did (it was the first time I saw it) and you were in love then ... and still are now! One thing - do not drive with that stunner on b/c you'll be so busy studying all those gorgeous details you'll crash!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Beth C - it's SOOOOOOOOOOOO PRETTY on you!!!!!


----------



## kim_mac

bethc, i am soooo thrilled for you!  it looks so gorgeous on you!  i'm so glad you chose the 2 butterflies (i know i'm a bit biased) but i just love it and i know you will too!  congrats!!!  yay!!!


----------



## vancleef fan

*LaVan*   WOW...Gorgeous ring !!!!  So happy that you you got what you really love, can't wait to see more pics...
*Bethc*   Beautiful ring, congratulations, it looks very nice on your hand


----------



## nvie

*La Van* - if you are born in the year of the Dragon, with the bird (phoenix) ring, it's a perfect combination!


----------



## Sammyjoe

*Bethc*!!!!!!! Your ring is simply stunning, it looks perfect on your hand (you have lovely hands btw )


----------



## mishaagui

*LaVan* - Congratulations on your Bird ring! Another exquisite piece to add to your VCA collection! Oh Sophie is so lucky!

*J0s1e* - The bracelet is beautiful & looks lovely on your wrist. I love the Perlee line! Congratulations!


----------



## mishaagui

Bethc said:


> I just had to post a quick pic.... SHE's HERE!!!!!!



Congratulations *Bethc*! The ring looks stunning on you!


----------



## Bethc

*surfergirlJen, Kim_Mac, VanCleef Fan, SammyJoe, Mishaagui *- Thank you all so much!!  I'm wearing it while I'm typing and I just keep looking down at my hand... so beautiful!!


----------



## j0s1e267

*Bethc*, the 2-butterflies ring is just stunning on you!  I can just tell how much you love it already!  I imagine you smiling every time you look at your ring!

*surfergirljen*, Thanks!!!!  I am LOVING it more everyday!  It is USD4500 for RG and USD4800 for WG.  I hope you get it too!!!!!!

*mishaagui*, Thank you!  I am loving the Perlee line more and more everytime I try something from the range!


----------



## Ascella

*Bethc* and *j0s1e267* to your new VCA pieces, both are absolutely lovely.

*La Van*, I'm sure you made the right decision, the Bird ring is very unique, I'm eagerly waiting for your modeling photos.


----------



## kim_mac

jos1e, i love your new rose gold bracelet.  it's so pretty on you.  congrats!


----------



## mrb4bags

Love everyone's new VC&A pieces.

Congrats!!


----------



## Bitten

Wow, *Bethc* and *j0s1e267* congratulations!! Your new pieces are both absolutely divine!!!

*La Van*, congratulations on your decision - definitely a tough one!  I can't wait to see you flip us all 'the bird'


----------



## Suzie

I am heading to Dubai in a couple of weeks (an unexpected trip) so I am going to check out VCA whilst I am there. Unfortunately, I won't be able to afford a 10 or 20 motif necklace but I hope I can get a pendant in the style Alhambra Magic MOP in white gold.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Have a wonderful time Suzie!! You will be twins with me and a few others if you get the magic pendant.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks all! I'm really happy with my decision and I can't wait to get my Birds of Paradise ring!!! 

*Bethc -* The Two Butterflies BTF ring look stunning on you! Aren't you glad you were able to try out the size for your middle finger? It's such a fun and amazing ring to have. Enjoy and congratulations!

*josie -* I had to look at your Perlee bracelet again ... gorgeous! What size do you wear and is it easy to remove? 

*Suzie -* Have fun in Dubai!


----------



## Kellybag

Bethc...all I can saw is WOW!


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *kim_mac* and *Bitten*!

My RG Perlee bracelet is growing on me!  Just like my 5-motif Turquoise bracelet, I loved it when I tried it on but was unsure about making the purchase 'cos I was thinking if I should put the money towards something else VCA or H.  However, after I got it and started wearing it, I just love love love it!  Like *Cinderlala* says, it is a great alternative to Cartier's love bracelet.

*LaVan*, there is only 1 size for the bracelet (according to my SA), I measured it for you and it is 7.5 inches in length.  It is easy to put on and off yet very secured.  I have taken some pics of the catch/closure for you.


----------



## kim_mac

j0s1e, thanks so much for all the wonderful pictures of you and your new bracelet.  the info and pics are really helpful for those thinking about adding this to their collection!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*josie - *Thanks for all the pics and info! The closure looks really simple but secured. Mmm, but if there's only one size, I guess it's the same size as the Perlee bracelet with diamonds. I just quickly tried that one on before (without paying attention to how the SA opened/closed it) and it was huuugggeee on me. I hope VCA brings out different sizes.


----------



## wintotty

LaVan- I'm so excited that you picked the Bird!!!! I REALLY love it on you.....can't wait to see it on you!

BethC- CONGRATS on your Butterflies!! I wore mine today, and every time I wear it people compliment on it! ENJOY!!!!

josie- love your bangle! I have a cartier love bangle, and wish I can take it on and off easily......your bangle seems to be the perfect solution!


OK.........my SA is bringing BTF Lotus Ring in for me to see next week.........I just want to see how it looks on me............hoping it won't look good since I'm working on upgrading my E-ring..............it won't hurt just to see, RIGHT?????


----------



## j0s1e267

*kim_mac*, anytime! 

*LaVan*, the bracelet is slightly big on me but I am ok with it.  My right wrist is about 6" so there is a 1.5" give.  I think the size of the bracelet is equivalent to Cartier's love bracelet size 17.  The one with diamonds looks gorgeous in print, it must be very blingy IRL since my ring is too! 

*wintotty*, it definitely doesn't hurt to try but I have to warn you, you are in dangerous territory!!!!


----------



## dharma

*This is a beautiful piece!*


----------



## tillie46

*I love your bracelet..........gorgeous!*


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *dharma* and *tillie*!


----------



## Sammyjoe

VCA are finally getting my vintage WG mop earrings in for me to try on and purchase as a late Vals day present. I cannot wait


----------



## Kellybag

You are going to love them Sammyjoe!


----------



## j0s1e267

*Sammyjoe*, that is so exciting!  I can't wait to see your earrings!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Kellybag and Josie 

My SA said that in April there will be a price increase in the UK, they are not too sure about the date, just a heads up in case anyone is thinking about something VCA.


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *Sammyjoe*!  *runs off to tell DH*


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think its for the UK Stores only though *Josie*!!


----------



## j0s1e267

*Sammyjoe* you are right but it could mean an imminent WW price increase.  I doubt this will mean that I will get my Lotus ring sooner but no harm keeping DH informed


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ Very good point!! I am sure you will get the lotus sooner or later and just when the time is right


----------



## twigski

*BethC & j0s1e267*- Congrats on your butterfly ring & bracelet.

*La Van*-hey woman.....I can't keep up w/your purchases!! love the bird ring on you!

I finally had a little time to take pictures of my necklace. They are shown @ 15", 16" and 18"


----------



## Bethc

Thanks *Kellybag and tiwgski*... I'm wearing it now, it is amazing!!!


----------



## Bethc

twigski said:


> *BethC & j0s1e267*- Congrats on your butterfly ring & bracelet.
> 
> *La Van*-hey woman.....I can't keep up w/your purchases!! love the bird ring on you!
> 
> I finally had a little time to take pictures of my necklace. They are shown @ 15", 16" and 18"


 
I love this necklace!  It looks wonderful on you!


----------



## Cinderlala

Very pretty necklace, twigski!!  I love the different lengths!


----------



## Cinderlala

Josie----Thanks for the detailed pix of your gorgeous bracelet!  It really is beautiful!!!


----------



## Bitten

Wow *twigski*, your necklace is stunning, love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kim_mac

sammyjoe, so excited your earrings are coming in.  i hope they look pretty on you!


----------



## surfergirljen

twigski said:


> *BethC & j0s1e267*- Congrats on your butterfly ring & bracelet.
> 
> *La Van*-hey woman.....I can't keep up w/your purchases!! love the bird ring on you!
> 
> I finally had a little time to take pictures of my necklace. They are shown @ 15", 16" and 18"



Twigski OMG it is just STUNNING!!! So so pretty on you and I LOVE the length you've added - and the versatility. CONGRATS! Am so happy for you - it's an amazing piece!!!


----------



## kim_mac

twigski, really pretty necklace!  love that you can change the length on it.  thanks for the modeling pics!


----------



## Bethc

so exciting sammyjoe!  I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## parismeow

I love everyone's bling blings!!!!  (drooling drooling~~~) 

I recently purchased a Christmas limited edition Alhambra that has a diamond center. This necklace is also geographically limited for Asia.  I got mine from Taiwan (I called the SA there and she reserved it for me, then I had a friend paid for it first and had my Mom flew the necklace back to Canada!) 

I haven't actually wore it yet, still debating if I should save if for my daughter's 10th birthday (which is 10 yrs from now). Since the necklace is 2009's Christmas limited edition and she was born in 2009, I thought it would be a good and meaningful present.  But still.... itching to wear it!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks *Kim_Mac* and *Bethc*

Beautiful necklace *Twigski*  I love the way you can easily adjust the length.

Congrats *Parismeow*, wear the necklace it will still be good in 10 years.


----------



## wintotty

My latest pieces!


----------



## Bethc

^^ OMG!!  Both pieces are fabulous!!  Congratulations, you're on a roll!


----------



## mrb4bags

parismeow  What a lovely piece.  Enjoy wearing it!!

wintotty  Congrats on your new pieces.  They are so lovely.


----------



## twigski

*wintotty *& *parismeow*- CONGRATS! Beautiful pieces!

*surfergirljen*-can't wait to see your 20 motif!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats wintotty!! 2 stunning pieces!!! Your collection must be droolworthy!!


----------



## abh93

I am having trouble find out how much the small vintage alhambra earrings are in the mother of pearl with gold. Does anyone know the price?


----------



## Vintage Leather

parismeow said:


> I love everyone's bling blings!!!!  (drooling drooling~~~)
> 
> I recently purchased a Christmas limited edition Alhambra that has a diamond center. This necklace is also geographically limited for Asia.  I got mine from Taiwan (I called the SA there and she reserved it for me, then I had a friend paid for it first and had my Mom flew the necklace back to Canada!)
> 
> I haven't actually wore it yet, still debating if I should save if for my daughter's 10th birthday (which is 10 yrs from now). Since the necklace is 2009's Christmas limited edition and she was born in 2009, I thought it would be a good and meaningful present.  But still.... itching to wear it!!!



Question - are you debating giving the necklace to your daughter at 10 years of age?
Or are you debating starting to wear it then!?

PUT IT ON RIGHT NOW.

A ten year old will not appreciate that necklace - no matter how much she loves luxury, she will not value it as a LE, or even as a brilliant craft of french goldsmiths.  So giving it to her is for YOUR sake and your ego to know that you can give it to her.  She might want it - but she won't love it until she has life experience, and can understand the value of 1) a mother's love, 2) a mother's jewelry, and 3) a tie with the past.

Wear it. Don't let that gorgeous necklace gather dust for a decade, and then be lost if the chain breaks or one of her school friends steals it.
I am still sick about some of the jewelry I had as a young girl.  I love it, I was careful with it... but still, quite a bit was lost due to me trusting my "bff" when I was 8, a chain snapping when I was 12 and I didn't notice it.  I lost one of a pair of earrings that were my grandmother's as a girl.  I'm just glad that my mother kept the precious items safe.

Give it to her when she graduates from university, or has a baby of her own.  Whichever you think is more sentimental.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Vintage Leather!


----------



## parismeow

Vintage Leather said:


> Question - are you debating giving the necklace to your daughter at 10 years of age?
> Or are you debating starting to wear it then!?
> 
> PUT IT ON RIGHT NOW.
> 
> A ten year old will not appreciate that necklace - no matter how much she loves luxury, she will not value it as a LE, or even as a brilliant craft of french goldsmiths.  So giving it to her is for YOUR sake and your ego to know that you can give it to her.  She might want it - but she won't love it until she has life experience, and can understand the value of 1) a mother's love, 2) a mother's jewelry, and 3) a tie with the past.
> 
> Wear it. Don't let that gorgeous necklace gather dust for a decade, and then be lost if the chain breaks or one of her school friends steals it.
> I am still sick about some of the jewelry I had as a young girl.  I love it, I was careful with it... but still, quite a bit was lost due to me trusting my "bff" when I was 8, a chain snapping when I was 12 and I didn't notice it.  I lost one of a pair of earrings that were my grandmother's as a girl.  I'm just glad that my mother kept the precious items safe.
> 
> Give it to her when she graduates from university, or has a baby of her own.  Whichever you think is more sentimental.



Thank you Vintage Leather!  Guess I never thought about the possibility of someone stealing my baby girl's stuff... X( 

And I guess it won't be so bad even if I wear it! It can be a piece of "pass-me-down" jewelry.


----------



## parismeow

abh93 said:


> I am having trouble find out how much the small vintage alhambra earrings are in the mother of pearl with gold. Does anyone know the price?



Hi, 

I know for Sweet Alhambra earrings it's CDN$1600 so I imagine it's around $2200-2400 for small MOP vintage.


----------



## Bitten

Wow!* parismeow* your pendant is simply stunning, please wear it immediately!!

*Wintotty*, I'm absolutely in love with both of your new necklaces - spectacular!


----------



## abh93

thanks so much!


----------



## Bethc

parismeow said:


> Thank you Vintage Leather! Guess I never thought about the possibility of someone stealing my baby girl's stuff... X(
> 
> And I guess it won't be so bad even if I wear it! It can be a piece of "pass-me-down" jewelry.


 
Definately wear it!  My grandma's jewelry is special because I remember her wearing it.


----------



## kim_mac

parismeow said:


> Thank you Vintage Leather!  Guess I never thought about the possibility of someone stealing my baby girl's stuff... X(
> 
> And I guess it won't be so bad even if I wear it! It can be a piece of "pass-me-down" jewelry.



i think she will love it even more if mom wore it.


----------



## kim_mac

wintotty - congrats on your two new alhambra necklaces.  very nice choices.  congrats!!!


----------



## wintotty

Thanks everyone for kind comments!

Now please pray for me that I don't like the Lotus ring which my SA is bringing in for me to try on this week!!


----------



## abh93

parismeow said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know for Sweet Alhambra earrings it's CDN$1600 so I imagine it's around $2200-2400 for small MOP vintage.



actually i just realized that the price i am looking for is from the mini sweet alhambra line. Do you maybe know how much those are in the pearl?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Ok *Wintotty*  Nah who am I kidding I hope you love the lotus!!


----------



## Bethc

Sorry, I just love the Lotus...

I'm still on  with my butterflies...


----------



## surfergirljen

kim_mac said:


> i think she will love it even more if mom wore it.



What a sweet idea!!! 

Totally agree - I bought most of my pieces the year (the month actually!) that my little girl was born last spring, and bought them with the intention of passing them down to her and my first born daughter one day, always trying to buy equal numbers of things (or at least value wise!) so that they'd each have lovely things! Two diamond tennis bracelets and two 20 motif necklaces, one for each little girl.  

But I will definitely not give them to them until they've graduated... or are married, or much more likely have a child of their own one day. I agree - I wouldn't have appreciated the value of these pieces or that my mother owned them and handed them down even at 21! When I was 10 I had no clue... when I was 20 I thought the height of sophistication and luxury was a Tiffany's open heart necklace in silver for $110!!   

Honestly - I'd wear it all the time and tell all the time that you bought it as a special thing to remember the day she was born - then when she has a child, or gets married, pass it down to her - so much more meaningful!!


----------



## surfergirljen

twigski said:


> *wintotty *& *parismeow*- CONGRATS! Beautiful pieces!
> 
> *surfergirljen*-can't wait to see your 20 motif!!



OMG - still going to be a wait I think they are looking all over for it... I'm DYING!!! I'm waiting on a Tiffany's turquoise cabochon ring too and that's supposed to be another 4 weeks too - patience is a virtue right?

On a bright note, I've kind of gotten over my "brand new necklace" fear with my 20 motif WG/MOP and am rocking it almost daily now - LOVE it so much!!


----------



## surfergirljen

wintotty said:


> Thanks everyone for kind comments!
> 
> Now please pray for me that I don't like the Lotus ring which my SA is bringing in for me to try on this week!!



WOW WOW WOW I love them both!! Still waiting for my 20 motif turquoise just like your 10 motif - it's taking too long!! 

Congrats wintotty!!!


----------



## j0s1e267

*twigski*, I love all the different lengths on you!  You totally rock your necklace!!!

*wintotty*, you are seriously on a roll!!!!  I am sure you will LOVE the Lotus Ring 

*parismeow*, I have the same necklace and I love it!  You gotta wear it now!  Your DD can get her own jewelery when she is all grown up


----------



## La Vanguardia

*twigski - *Wow! You look fab with the Magic necklace. I really like how the length can be adjusted.

*wintotty - *Gorgeous new pieces. I guess you didn't need to wait until summer for the turquoise necklace lol! I'm sure you'll love the Lotus ring. It just depends whether it suits your hand or not.

*surfergirljen - *I'm really glad you're enjoying your 20-motif and rocking it almost daily. It's such a beautiful necklace to just sit in the jewelry box.

*parismeow - *Well, either you wear the pendant yourself or you give it to your daughter NOW. I bought DD a Sweet Alhambra ID bracelet when I was pregnant and had it engraved with her name and date of birth afterwards. VCA also added a third closure ring to the chain so she can wear it now. However, it's still a teeny bit big but I'm pretty sure in a few months, she'll be able to wear it. I know she doesn't understand VCA, but I love the idea of giving her an ID bracelet and the other brands I've seen were not as nice as the VCA Sweet Alhambra one.


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Wintotty*, STUNNING pieces you have in your collection!! You have such fab taste, what wonderful new additions!! 
Please post modelling pics....Am still toying with the idea of the exact 20 Motif Vintage Alhambra Necklace myself...Would love to see how you wear it, and what to wear it with....!

I'm obviously quite biased, but the Lotus Ring is absolutely fab, think you will enjoy it too....! I have had strangers grabbing my hands to look it and loads of compliments from people who have never even heard of the brand VCA....LOLs! 

*La Van*, can't wait to see your Bird of Paradise Ring...I tried it on in the store too but don't look half as good as you! I think it suits your small hands and elegant style very well!!


----------



## Roregirl

Wintotty, what an incredible purchase!!!!!!!!! I love both the turqoise and MOP necklaces. I hope to save enough to buy the MOP 20 motif necklace someday!!


----------



## wintotty

Thanks everyone!! Every one of you are inspiration when in comes to my VCA purchases....

ANYWAYS.........didn't I asked you all to pray that the Lotus ring won't suit my fingers??????????

Sigh.......the ring was soooooooooooo gorgeous..............and I didn't have a coffee this morning..........................my brain wasn't working right..............





And it ended up on my fingers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Wow!!!!! It looks amazing!!!! I  don't want to drink coffee in the mornings either!!


----------



## Hermes4ever

congrats I love the lotus it's on my wish list too... I got my white gold cosmos pendant today


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats on your WG cosmos Pendant *Hermes4ever*!!


----------



## meds00

*wintotty*: the Lotus ring suits your fingers very nicely! It's perfect and gorgeous!

*Hermes4ever*: congrats on the cosmos pendant!


----------



## Bethc

wintotty - absolutely gorgeous!!!  Congrats!  Wear it in good health!

Hmmm... do I need coffee??


----------



## Love Of My Life

amazing.. enjoy


----------



## thimp

wintotty, congratulations!! It looks sooo pretty on you! You must be over the moon!


----------



## Accessorize*me

WOW~~~!!! Congratulations on the Lotus Ring *Wintotty*!!! You will definitely love it!!!

I wore mine over the weekend to a wedding and received countless compliments on it, even by people who have never heard of VCA, I'm sure you will too...It looks SOOOOOO FABULOUS on you!!!


----------



## Hermes4ever

Sammyjoe and meds00.......


----------



## vancleef fan

*Wintottty*
The ring looks fabulous on you......Stunning  ....Many many congratulations


----------



## La Vanguardia

*wintotty - *Woohoo! The Lotus looks stunning on your lean fingers! Wow, what a stunner! Hey, I guess it's time to see a family pic of your gorgeous VCA collection lol! You're on a roll and have amassed so many gorgeous pieces lately.

*Hermes4ever - *Congrats on getting your Cosmos pendant. It's such a gorgeous piece. If it weren't for my neck "mole" accident with my baby, my Cosmos pendant would definitely have been a keeper.

*Bethc -* No need for coffee lol! I'm serving you champagne lol!

*Sammyjoe - *Hope the earrings arrive soon so you can try them on ... and get them lol!

*vancleef_fan - *Any news on your Lotus ring?


----------



## Sammyjoe

La Vanguardia said:


> *Sammyjoe - *Hope the earrings arrive soon so you can try them on ... and get them lol!


 
Thanks *La Van*, I am for sure getting them, just waiting for them to come in


----------



## wintotty

THANK YOU THANK YOU

The ring is beyond gorgeous, can't believe I finally own it! It sure is outshining my ER.........def need my upgrade ER a.s.a.p. to compete with this beauty!!
A*me is right, the ring is surprisingly comfortable to wear!


----------



## wintotty

Accessorize*me said:


> WOW~~~!!! Congratulations on the Lotus Ring *Wintotty*!!! You will definitely love it!!!
> 
> I wore mine over the weekend to a wedding and received countless compliments on it, even by people who have never heard of VCA, I'm sure you will too...It looks SOOOOOO FABULOUS on you!!!




Your pictures of the ring did it at the end! I probably looked at them 50 times, I shouldn't have asked my SA to bring it in for me "just to see"..........


----------



## surfergirljen

Wintotty - OH MY LORD that looks beautiful on you!!!!! I'd give up coffee forever if I had that on my hand! SO PRETTY!!!


----------



## Hermes4ever

*la van*  I love how sparkly it is and I got to choose between the YG and the WG. I'm just wondering how come and why VCA discontinued it in white gold???? Anyone???


----------



## kim_mac

wintotty!  congrats on your beautiful ring.  looks absolutely gorgeous on your beautiful hand!  now that's a statement ring!  enjoy and thanks for sharing all the wonderful pictures!


----------



## kim_mac

hermes4ever, i think i completely missed your news of getting the cosmos pendant.  did you post a picture?  i want to see!  congrats.  i really adore the cosmos pendant.  enjoy!!!


----------



## Hermes4ever

kim_mac said:


> hermes4ever, i think i completely missed your news of getting the cosmos pendant.  did you post a picture?  i want to see!  congrats.  i really adore the cosmos pendant.  enjoy!!!



kim_mac...... thanks, I haven't posted any pics yet I just got them yesterday and I'm saving it for a function on Tuesday. All I do is put it on then take it off all day long  I will post pics soon


----------



## Cinderlala

Congrats Wintotty!  Fab ring!!


I was lucky enough to see Bethc over the weekend & play with her gorgeous BTF butterfly ring----thanks Beth!!!


----------



## parismeow

La Vanguardia said:


> *twigski - *Wow! You look fab with the Magic necklace. I really like how the length can be adjusted.
> 
> *wintotty - *Gorgeous new pieces. I guess you didn't need to wait until summer for the turquoise necklace lol! I'm sure you'll love the Lotus ring. It just depends whether it suits your hand or not.
> 
> *surfergirljen - *I'm really glad you're enjoying your 20-motif and rocking it almost daily. It's such a beautiful necklace to just sit in the jewelry box.
> 
> *parismeow - *Well, either you wear the pendant yourself or you give it to your daughter NOW. I bought DD a Sweet Alhambra ID bracelet when I was pregnant and had it engraved with her name and date of birth afterwards. VCA also added a third closure ring to the chain so she can wear it now. However, it's still a teeny bit big but I'm pretty sure in a few months, she'll be able to wear it. I know she doesn't understand VCA, but I love the idea of giving her an ID bracelet and the other brands I've seen were not as nice as the VCA Sweet Alhambra one.



Mm.... ID bracelet! That sounds like a good idea! I finally tried the necklace on but I am not sure if white gold look nice on me or not! My daughter, however, looks cute in it. But my husband seems to think she's too young for necklace. So... I don't know...


----------



## parismeow

abh93 said:


> actually i just realized that the price i am looking for is from the mini sweet alhambra line. Do you maybe know how much those are in the pearl?



If it's Sweet Alhambra in MOP it's CAD 1600. It would be way cheaper in Asia though!


----------



## parismeow

wintotty said:


> Thanks everyone!! Every one of you are inspiration when in comes to my VCA purchases....
> 
> ANYWAYS.........didn't I asked you all to pray that the Lotus ring won't suit my fingers??????????
> 
> Sigh.......the ring was soooooooooooo gorgeous..............and I didn't have a coffee this morning..........................my brain wasn't working right..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it ended up on my fingers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Drool~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ I am hoping to get a diamond VCA piece when I get to UK. (But nothing too fancy though... I'll be a poor student)


----------



## Roregirl

ParisMeow, That is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Pretty nails too !!!


----------



## invenio

beautiful pieces everyone! i finally got my first (small) vca item this past weekend. dbf and i have both been traveling alot and hardly have time together and he surprised me with this when i got home from yet another trip on friday. its the sweet alhambra butterfly, i'm looking to get the carnelian heart from the sweet line to layer as well.


----------



## glamour724

*invenio* -- Congrats!! It's lovely!


----------



## kashmira

Congrats on your fabulous ring *wintotty*- it's beyond beautiful! Also congrats on the Cosmos pendant *Hermes4ever*- I cannot wait to see a picture of it!


----------



## kashmira

invenio said:


> beautiful pieces everyone! i finally got my first (small) vca item this past weekend. dbf and i have both been traveling alot and hardly have time together and he surprised me with this when i got home from yet another trip on friday. its the sweet alhambra butterfly, i'm looking to get the carnelian heart from the sweet line to layer as well.



Congrats *invenio*- it is so cute!


----------



## mishaagui

Congratulations on your new Lotus ring *wintotty*! It looks amazing!!


----------



## mishaagui

invenio said:


> beautiful pieces everyone! i finally got my first (small) vca item this past weekend. dbf and i have both been traveling alot and hardly have time together and he surprised me with this when i got home from yet another trip on friday. its the sweet alhambra butterfly, i'm looking to get the carnelian heart from the sweet line to layer as well.



Congratulation* invenio*! It is so cute!


----------



## Bitten

*Wintotty*, congratulations! The Lotus ring is truly an heirloom piece, wear it in good health!

Sigh...I need to get to Paris VCA asap!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats* invenio*!!


----------



## wintotty

invenio said:


> beautiful pieces everyone! i finally got my first (small) vca item this past weekend. dbf and i have both been traveling alot and hardly have time together and he surprised me with this when i got home from yet another trip on friday. its the sweet alhambra butterfly, i'm looking to get the carnelian heart from the sweet line to layer as well.




Congrats on a lovely piece!! I love sweet alhambra pieces......I think this one is on my wish list!


----------



## Cinderlala

Congrats Invenio!  I love the Sweet Alhambra line!!!  Your necklace is gorgeous!


----------



## calisnoopy

*wintotty* congrats on your Lotus ring its AMAZING!!! LOVE it...its on my NEXT wishlist if that ever happens hehe 

*hermes4ever *ohhh cant wait to see pics of your Cosmos pendant!!  congrats too!!


I wore my Turquoise 20 motif last Friday during dinner with the BF 

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a95e4ce7970b-pi








http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01310fc53209970c-pi


----------



## lanasyogamama

^ Love your LOVE bracelet!


----------



## Roregirl

Invenio Congrats!!!!! Beautiful necklace!! Maybe you can post pictures of it worn on neck!! Enjoy it!!!


----------



## invenio

thanks for all the sweet words everyone! i'm sure this will not be my last (haha dbf must already be regretting the surprise). i'll try to take some pics when i wear it. 

love your outfit calisnoopy, you look great!


----------



## Bitten

*Calisnoopy*, love love LOVE your outfit, Chanel + VCA = perfection!

(Those Love bangles are good too, but this is the VCA thread after all!  )


----------



## vancleef fan

*LaVan*
The SA promised to have the ring in my size by the end of March, will keep you posted, I can't wait to try it on  .... 

*Cali*
I love you necklace...Lookinbg really good, Turquoise is my favourite

*Inveno*
Congratulations on your first vca, very nice gift 

*Wintotty*
I keep on looking at your stunning ring  ..Many congrats


----------



## Ascella

*wintotty*: Congratulations to your ring, the Lotus ring is such a stunning piece of jewelry.

*calisnoopy*: Your 20 motifs necklace looks great on you!


----------



## Ascella

Does anyone know the price of Vintage Alhambra earrings in MOP? Thanks.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think they are £1950 *Ascella*. Are you getting a pair?


----------



## Ascella

Sammyjoe said:


> I think they are £1950 *Ascella*. Are you getting a pair?


Thank you Sammyjoe! I have put a pair in Tiger Eye on my wish list after having tried them on yesterday, the price quoted to me is &#8364;2350, just wanted to know if there is any difference in price compared to the MOP, it seems not to be the case.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Tiger eye is more expensive than MOP for sure (by a few hundred pounds ish), the euro is nearly at the same level as sterling.

Beautiful necklace *Calisnoopy*


----------



## Ascella

Sammyjoe said:


> Tiger eye is more expensive than MOP for sure (by a few hundred pounds ish), the euro is nearly at the same level as sterling.


Guess I should check the exchange rates more often .


----------



## eve

Should anyone be interested in a delicate scattered diamond chain, I stumbled upon one at VCA.  I could never wrap my head around the classic DBY collection, but fell immediately for the Miroir des Eaux chain.  17" (and includes a jump ring to convert to a choker), bright white gold link chain, 12 DEF/VVS teeny diamonds of different sizes placed in a whimsical pattern around the chain.  .95 tcw.  Don't currently have a photo to share, but they are in limited edition and used alone or for the Birds of Paradise pendant and Miroir des Eaux pendant (or any pendant that fits, I guess).


----------



## lanasyogamama

Bitten said:


> *Calisnoopy*, love love LOVE your outfit, Chanel + VCA = perfection!
> 
> (Those Love bangles are good too, but this is the VCA thread after all!  )



 I couldn't help myself, lol!


----------



## La Vanguardia

eve said:


> Should anyone be interested in a delicate scattered diamond chain, I stumbled upon one at VCA.  I could never wrap my head around the classic DBY collection, but fell immediately for the Miroir des Eaux chain.  17" (and includes a jump ring to convert to a choker), bright white gold link chain, 12 DEF/VVS teeny diamonds of different sizes placed in a whimsical pattern around the chain.  .95 tcw.  Don't currently have a photo to share, but they are in limited edition and used alone or for the Birds of Paradise pendant and Miroir des Eaux pendant (or any pendant that fits, I guess).



This chain is gorgeous, but I don't think it's limited edition. We've discussed it several+ pages back when I tried it on to mix with the Cosmos pendant/brooch. I love the Miroir des Eaux chain and also prefer it over the Tiffany DBTY chain.


----------



## eve

La Vanguardia said:


> This chain is gorgeous, but I don't think it's limited edition. We've discussed it several+ pages back when I tried it on to mix with the Cosmos pendant/brooch. I love the Miroir des Eaux chain and also prefer it over the Tiffany DBTY chain.


 
Thank you for that info.  I think I confused limited edition with limited supply (which he did say).


----------



## evekitti

eve said:


> Should anyone be interested in a delicate scattered diamond chain, I stumbled upon one at VCA.  I could never wrap my head around the classic DBY collection, but fell immediately for the Miroir des Eaux chain.  17" (and includes a jump ring to convert to a choker), bright white gold link chain, 12 DEF/VVS teeny diamonds of different sizes placed in a whimsical pattern around the chain.  .95 tcw.  Don't currently have a photo to share, but they are in limited edition and used alone or for the Birds of Paradise pendant and Miroir des Eaux pendant (or any pendant that fits, I guess).



Eve, do you mind describing what the jump ring looks like and how it works to shorten the chain?


----------



## eve

evekiitti,

The jump ring is another loop appx. 1 3/4" from the original clasp loop -- and looks exactly the same.  It's tiny and looks about the same size as a few of the diamonds.  Just use the lobster clasp in the jump ring instead of the other loop and voila - you have a choker.  The small amount of leftover chain "drips" down the neck and is so delicate that it is barely seen.  Hope you understand this description.  I will try and get a photo over the weekend, but not sure...


----------



## evekitti

eve said:


> evekiitti,
> 
> The jump ring is another loop appx. 1 3/4" from the original clasp loop -- and looks exactly the same.  It's tiny and looks about the same size as a few of the diamonds.  Just use the lobster clasp in the jump ring instead of the other loop and voila - you have a choker.  The small amount of leftover chain "drips" down the neck and is so delicate that it is barely seen.  Hope you understand this description.  I will try and get a photo over the weekend, but not sure...



Thanks eve! I think I know what you mean. I was looking for a way to get my jeweller to do something similar but with a much longer chain.


----------



## alhambra

Does anyone know the price of the Alhambra pendant (the modern one) in white gold and MOP - apparently this has been discontinued but one is being sourced for me. It is no longer on the website (but a YG version has been released) so if anyone knows why this has been discontinued I would be interested to know as the matching bracelet (which I have) is still available!
Also the price of the Vintage Alhambra pendant in yellow gold with MOP - a price comparison would be good to have on these two pieces. Many thanks in advance x


----------



## Sammyjoe

Hi Alhambra It would be really quicker if you called your nearest boutique


----------



## alhambra

i've asked them twice and they've told me twice - i just can't remember!  i shall pop in and see it as they've found one for me now.  not sure if it is one that has been returned as it has taken them months to find it when surely they could just call each of their boutiques?!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ It could be that they are making it in the workshop, I think if it was in stock in another store it would take about a week to arrive. I have been waiting for a few weeks for my vintage earrings and it is a standard piece.


----------



## alhambra

they said the 'modern' line in white gold was being discontinued so they wouldn't be making them anymore.  i'll just clarify when i pop in.  in your opinion, do you think its nice to get matching pieces or better to get different ones eg. a vintage pendant in one colour with a modern bracelet in another colour.  just wondering as i cant afford to buy this kind of thing often so maybe its better to get different alhambras, i quite like the pieces to match but then i don't wanna look overkill!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Hi Alhambra, can you tell me what is 'modern' line? Is it the magic line? The larger motif? Or the Vintage line? The regular motif sizes.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I love matching sets - but not all earrings, rings, necklace, bracelet worn at the same time a la Mariah - I prefer something like rings and necklace *OR* earrings and bracelet, others may prefer differents.


----------



## alhambra

the modern ones are on the website if you go to Alhambra, and then you have options between lucky/magic/vintage etc. in the middle of those is another tab for just 'alhambra'.  my sales assistant always describes them as the 'modern' ones as they came out in 2000, they are smooth and thicker (you get more gold and MOP) so more expensive and you only get 4 motifs on the bracelets.  i wanted to get one of the vintage ones but unfortunately they didn't suit me at all.  if the modern ones are being discontinued i quite the fact they will be rarer.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Oh I understand you now!  I dont think I have seen a modelling pic of the modern in this thread (maybe a ring), I get you, I have looked and it is thicker. If your SA says it is being discontinued, you should snap it up!! I would love a MOP WG ring in the modern style  
The other ladies hopefully will chip in also.


----------



## alhambra

me too!  my colleague has that ring and my store only has two left but they are too big and can't be adjusted as the heat will ruin the MOP.  they are £2050!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Oh that sucks Alhambra, you could see if they could get it in from another store? I read on the other thread that the prices are going up in April. I understand why you like the modern, I just saw the bracelet and it looks really cool and chunky, I wonder why they are not selling it anymore.


----------



## alhambra

they still seem to have the bracelet left but not the necklace.  i guess the line was limited edition and they have run out of the necklace which is why mine had to be sourced from somewhere else.  i will get the lowdown when i visit the store to try it.  the prices just went up at the beginning of the year as VAT went back upto 17.5%, surely they can't be going up again?!!!


----------



## Bitten

I love the look of the modern Alhambra line - it's sad if VCA aren't going to make it in white gold anymore. Hopefully I'll be able to check it out when I'm overseas later this year.

I think there are some modelling pics somewhere - someone had the WG MOP bracelet (5 motif I think)?


----------



## Sammyjoe

alhambra said:


> they still seem to have the bracelet left but not the necklace. i guess the line was limited edition and they have run out of the necklace which is why mine had to be sourced from somewhere else. i will get the lowdown when i visit the store to try it. *the prices just went up at the beginning of the year as VAT went back upto 17.5%, surely they can't be going up again*?!!!


 
 yes the prices are going up for sure in April for UK customers.


----------



## surfergirljen

calisnoopy said:


> *wintotty* congrats on your Lotus ring its AMAZING!!! LOVE it...its on my NEXT wishlist if that ever happens hehe
> 
> *hermes4ever *ohhh cant wait to see pics of your Cosmos pendant!!  congrats too!!
> 
> 
> I wore my Turquoise 20 motif last Friday during dinner with the BF
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a95e4ce7970b-pi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a95e4ce7970b-pi
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01310fc53209970c-pi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01310fc53209970c-pi



Calisnoopy I LOVE it!! Am so jealous - I just heard back that mine won't be in until June or JULY!    How can I wait that long?! I need it for summer! booooo! 

Love your modelling pics - you look so cute! It's so pretty on you... cannot wait to get mine!


----------



## alhambra

Bitten said:


> I love the look of the modern Alhambra line - it's sad if VCA aren't going to make it in white gold anymore. Hopefully I'll be able to check it out when I'm overseas later this year.
> 
> I think there are some modelling pics somewhere - someone had the WG MOP bracelet (5 motif I think)?


 
i don't know i'm confused, the SA said they discontinue to make the existing few more desirable...but then they may change their minds aftrer a few months and bring them back. a sales tactic?! not sure. 

but anyway as i am the most indecisive person in the world, your opinions would be most welcome as today i tried:

the modern alhambra necklace (one motif) in white gold/grey mop (£1550) 

the modern yellow gold/white mop (£1400) 

and the vintage white gold/white mop(£1150)

Shall I get the one to match my bracelet (modern white gold/grey mop) as they are rarer and more expensive; or yellow gold as its different, or the vintage white gold/white mop as it looked so sweet and dainty and is cheaper but i won't be able to wear it with my bracelet...? To match or not to match?!

Help please!! x


----------



## floppykelly

I tried on the Lotus ring and the large Cosmos today. The Lotus drew blood with the leaf so after first aid, I went with the Cosmos.


----------



## mudmud

alhambra, best to match it so you could wear it with your bracelet AND without (so you have 2 uses for it). Do they make white gold/grey mop? Would be good to have them slightly different for more fun. But if they don't the white gold/grey mop modern is great too!

Also, would you by any chance know how much the vintage mop 10 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet is in the UK please? I'm seriously considering...


----------



## Bitten

alhambra said:


> i don't know i'm confused, the SA said they discontinue to make the existing few more desirable...but then they may change their minds aftrer a few months and bring them back. a sales tactic?! not sure.
> 
> but anyway as i am the most indecisive person in the world, your opinions would be most welcome as today i tried:
> 
> the modern alhambra necklace (one motif) in white gold/grey mop (£1550)
> 
> the modern yellow gold/white mop (£1400)
> 
> and the vintage white gold/white mop(£1150)
> 
> Shall I get the one to match my bracelet (modern white gold/grey mop) as they are rarer and more expensive; or yellow gold as its different, or the vintage white gold/white mop as it looked so sweet and dainty and is cheaper but i won't be able to wear it with my bracelet...? To match or not to match?!
> 
> Help please!! x


 
I vote matching - particularly as it may be the case that you might not be able to get the modern alhambra in a year while the vintage will still be there.

Good luck with your decision, definitely post pics please!


----------



## Sammyjoe

floppykelly said:


> I tried on the Lotus ring and the large Cosmos today.* The Lotus drew blood with the leaf so after first aid, I went with the Cosmos*.


 
Congrats, but that bit is funny I hope you are ok and congrats on your Cosmos

Defo matching Alhambra, do what you love.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Popped into VCA to see my SA and enquire if my earrings are in (they are not, due in by Sat latest) was given some free perfume which certainly makes waiting nice and easy  they really are the best!!!

After the earrings next on my list is the 2 motif between the finger ring, it felt nice and weighty.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Sammyjoe - * I  that perfume bottle!

*floppykelly - *Congrats on the Cosmos ring. Do share a modelling pic when you can.

*alhambra - *I vote for the one that matches with your bracelet.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks *La Van*  I was telling my SA about your ring trying on session and he was like   "it is sooo hard to decide but she *MUST* take her time"


----------



## zibasoheili

Who offers the best prices for VCA pieces these days, on-line or otherwise?


----------



## mudmud

That is a beautiful perfume bottle Sammyjoe!


----------



## bags to die for

Ladies, I have a little dilemma. I went into VCA to try on the one motif clover vintage alhambra white MOP/gold necklace to wear with my sweet butterfly. I was however distracted by two limited editions.

One I've seen on this thread - white gold MOP with diamond in the middle (2009 Christmas edition), the other is a star yellow gold MOP (2008 Christmas edition). I'm tempted to get the star because it's the last one they have but really like the gold clover more but then the diamond is so lovely too!!! 

The staff were so lovely and let me try on the Socrates, Frivole, Lotus, Butterfly etc rings. I love love love the Frivole ring!!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks *Mudmud*

You could get the star now and then get the 2009 later *bagstodiefor*, if you love the star it would be wise to get it. We have no stars etc in the UK so once it's gone it's really gone for good.


----------



## mudmud

bags! Good to see you in this forum too! I'm thinking of getting a VCA Alhambra piece later this year when I travel! Still deciding what to get. Can't wait! Good luck with your decision! Limited editions sound interesting!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Sammyjoe said:


> Thanks *La Van*  I was telling my SA about your ring trying on session and he was like   "it is sooo hard to decide but she *MUST* take her time"



Lol! Actually, this waiting time to get my ring size is really helpful too. Until now, I'm still convinced the Bird is the best one for me.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ Things can change La Van  You never know until you try it on again in your size, either way the ball is in your court


----------



## bags to die for

Sammyjoe said:


> Thanks *Mudmud*
> 
> You could get the star now and then get the 2009 later *bagstodiefor*, if you love the star it would be wise to get it. We have no stars etc in the UK so once it's gone it's really gone for good.


 
Thanks *Sammyjoe* for your input. That's what the SA said too! I'm tending towards the white gold diamond because I love the clover shape more. The SA also showed me the new tiny gold MOP vintage alhambra butterfly ear studs (similar to the Sweet Alhambra butterfly) which did not help the shopping list....



mudmud said:


> bags! Good to see you in this forum too! I'm thinking of getting a VCA Alhambra piece later this year when I travel! Still deciding what to get. Can't wait! Good luck with your decision! Limited editions sound interesting!


 
*mudmud*, this thread is so dangerous! I've bought a couple of pieces already after looking at all the fabulous pictures here. Maybe you could visit the Bottega cabat thread too. Can't wait to hear/see what you pick up!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Sammyjoe said:


> ^^ Things can change La Van  You never know until you try it on again in your size, either way the ball is in your court



Lol! I've actually tried the Lotus again a few times while waiting for the Bird, and, I think it's really not for me.


----------



## surfergirljen

IT'S HEEEEERE!!!! Just got an email that my 20 motif turquoise suddenly ARRIVED! They'd just told me last week it wouldn't arrive until JULY but they must have pulled one from a store - yayayayayayay!!!!

Going to pick it up as soon as I can - wish I could go today!!!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ WOOHOO!!!! Way to go surfergirljen! I'm so excited for you.


----------



## Bitten

surfergirljen said:


> IT'S HEEEEERE!!!! Just got an email that my 20 motif turquoise suddenly ARRIVED! They'd just told me last week it wouldn't arrive until JULY but they must have pulled one from a store - yayayayayayay!!!!
> 
> Going to pick it up as soon as I can - wish I could go today!!!!!


 
Congratulations *surfergirljen*!! Very exciting, can't wait for reveal pics!


----------



## mudmud

bags to die for said:


> *mudmud*, this thread is so dangerous! I've bought a couple of pieces already after looking at all the fabulous pictures here. Maybe you could visit the Bottega cabat thread too. Can't wait to hear/see what you pick up!


Tell me about it *bags*, the whole TPF is dangerous! That's why I try not to wander away from the H thread, but finding this one didn't help!  Bottega cabat is great, I do think I want to get one eventually, but you know it's hard to get these in Australia so the only chance is when we go travelling. But due to my budget, one at a time so at the moment, I'm hoping to get something VCA first 

I wonder if it's a good idea to mix and match different Alhambra lines and colours? Say a vintage 10/20-motif MOP necklace with a lucky alhambra (clover+butterfly) earrings and vintage 5-motif turquoise bracelet. I won't be getting everything in one go but just planning with a collection that could be worn together and separate. Would combinations like this be too much? I also need to check out a store first, as I've never been to their stores before  as I don't know if they have anything other than MOP and turquoise with white gold. I'm a white-gold-only person unfortunately but I haven't seen any white gold pieces with say carnelian here.

Will definitely reveal here if I get anything  but won't be travelling until late this year though!! It's such a long wait!! 

*surfergirljen* big big congrats!!! 20-motif turquoise must be SOOOO stunning!!


----------



## Bitten

^^^ I feel your pain *mudmud* I'm not going to be able to even look at VCA until I go to Paris in September...is it September yet?

*Lavan* I love your new avatar - are you enjoying the anticipation of your stunning new ring?


----------



## Suzie

I just got back from my trip to Dubai and I bought my first VCA piece. It was $5600 dirhams and that equalled $1739 Australian dollars. She also put a piece of silver on to make it longer.

It was a lovely store and the sales lady said that it was the biggest one in the world.


----------



## Cinderlala

Yay Suzie!!!  It's lovely!

[Did you have a nice trip?]


----------



## surfergirljen

It's so pretty Suzie!!


----------



## Suzie

Thanks ladies! I had a great trip, thank you.

surfergirljen, I can only dream of your collection, it is divine.


----------



## mudmud

*Bitten*, my trip is probably going to be around September too (perhaps to the UK, not sure yet)!! So in the meantime this thread is our dream hehe!!

*Suzie!!* Congrats!! Such a beautiful necklace!!  How was Dubai?


----------



## surfergirljen

Okay - picked up my turquoise today!!

Am a bit conflicted... for those of you that remember, I have the 5 motif turquoise bracelet in a really rich dark turquoise. I've seen about 5 shades in my VCA life of turquoise, from say a 1 being really light/milky to a 5 being really intense and dark. My bracelet is about a 4. Not THE darkest, but quite vibrant. I ordered a butterfly about 6 months ago as you might remember and when it arrived it was very light/milky - more like a 1.5 to 2.  

I asked for one to match my bracelet - a nice dark one. The one that arrived today is BEAUTIFUL!  It is about a 3 on my little scale. And I'm not sure what to do!

I'm not SUPER worried about them matching exactly, although it seems kind of retarded to have two turquoise pieces that aren't both "4's". On one hand I'm happier with this one than some of the darkest "5's" I've seen - my bracelet is as vibrant and rich as I would want. I'm just not sure that it's as pretty as my bracelet... BUT whenever I see that Eva Mendez necklace picture (the bib necklace from VCA with all that light coloured turquoise) I LUST after it and think that that colour pops SO beautifully on her! I'm a brunette and totally picture wearing this necklace in the summer with a tan... 

Am trying so hard to think about what I'd want if I didn't have the bracelet!

Here's the thing too... I'm sure they will exchange for another, but being as this is Birks and not VCA it could take months and months. If it was a milky 1-2 I definitely wouldn't have brought it home b/c I did ask for a darker one. I didn't have my bracelet there for reference, but the butterfly I returned is still there and it was definitely one shade darker... and definitely lighter than the "5" that they have there... UGH so confused!! 

Plus okay I know I'm the customer etc. etc. ... but I HAVE been given a really big favour with this exchange nearly 7 months later (for anyone that remembers!) - this is the 2nd time I've returned something past the 30 days and I've returned THREE things already. I feel AWFUL doing that again. I would if I really hated it... but what if I returned it and got an even DARKER one that I didn't like as much? 

I guess I'm wondering - which colour in general do you girls prefer? The milky or the darker turquoise? This one is kind of the middle ground and so pretty... is it as poppy as the dark though? 

What should I do? I'm going to put the bracelet away and just stare at the necklace a lot to make sure I love it for it. Am I crazy keeping it if it doesn't match? Sorry no pics tonight - but I'll try to get some tomorrow for sure.


----------



## cinderbellas

^^^WAAAAY too much money to keep it if you don't love it.  If you don't love the color, exchange it.  Good luck with your decision.  I prefer the darker turq myself.


----------



## surfergirljen

LOL - for those of you following my turquoise insanity, here's a pic of the butterfly and bracelet from above... I returned the butterfly b/c it was way too far from the bracelet. I would call that butterfly a 2 and the bracelet a 4 on my little made-up colour scale (above). I would say my new necklace is a 3 - right in the middle. What do you think?









THANK YOU for all your imput - I SO appreciate it!


----------



## surfergirljen

This is another necklace I LOOOOOOVE - I don't know who makes it but see... there's the light turquoise! I keep wavering. Maybe I should keep it since I don't seem to be able to commit to light OR dark?! haha! WHY couldn't they just bring in THREE for me to choose from?! haha...







And THE Eva Mendes necklace! DROOL!


----------



## surfergirljen

Looking through my VCA pic archives, this is about the colour of the new necklace.


----------



## surfergirljen

Actually I am going to have to compare it in the AM (it's in the safe and everyone's asleep!)  to this sweet butterfly above (I'm so sorry I cannot remember who posted this pic here - I grabbed it b/c it was such a great shot of the sweet butterfly!) because if it matches this one, and I suspect based on my colour comparisons above, I think I'll keep it b/c it's a beautiful shade in the sweet pic! I SUSPECT it's a bit paler though... ahhhhhh this is too hard! They should give us NO choices, like with the MOP - WG or YG - that's the only choice I should be allowed!


----------



## mudmud

OMG I didn't know the turquoise comes in different shades!! Makes matching all the more harder!!

I think that shade you posted is BEAUTIFUL! But if you don't like it, you won't like it. Agree with cinderbellas it is too expensive a piece of jewellry for you to NOT be fully satisfied with it!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats *Suzie*!!!


----------



## mrb4bags

Suzie congrats on your new necklace!!

Surfergirl sorry to hear about your dilemma.  I think
in the end you should have what you want in the shade
that you want.


----------



## surfergirljen

Thanks girls... sorry for posting all this annoying turquoise drama!  I told him today that I wasn't happy with the colour and we've decided to send my actual bracelet to France for colour matching. He said they are expecting a new shipment of turquoise in the next few weeks - so hopefully I'll have my lovely bracelet AND my new necklace before summer time. You're all right - it should be perfect for this amount!  And no matter which I like better they really do have to match or it's just silly. Thanks for letting me vent and think it through!! I'll grab a pic of it tonight just for interest's sake if anyone wants to see the different tones of turquoise... took it out this morning to see with fresh eyes if I loved it and nope... just didn't pop like my bracelet does to me! I love the colour, maybe just not on me... maybe just not enough... at least they're okay with me exchanging it!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Suzie - *Yay! Congrats on your necklace ... makes me want a WG/MOP lol!

*surfergirljen - *Glad you could work it out with your SA. I'm with you on the darker turquoise shades, I prefer them much more over the lighter ones.


----------



## Suzie

surfergirljen said:


> Thanks girls... sorry for posting all this annoying turquoise drama! I told him today that I wasn't happy with the colour and we've decided to send my actual bracelet to France for colour matching. He said they are expecting a new shipment of turquoise in the next few weeks - so hopefully I'll have my lovely bracelet AND my new necklace before summer time. You're all right - it should be perfect for this amount! And no matter which I like better they really do have to match or it's just silly. Thanks for letting me vent and think it through!! I'll grab a pic of it tonight just for interest's sake if anyone wants to see the different tones of turquoise... took it out this morning to see with fresh eyes if I loved it and nope... just didn't pop like my bracelet does to me! I love the colour, maybe just not on me... maybe just not enough... at least they're okay with me exchanging it!


 
I think that you made the right decision, it is something that would always have annoyed you and for this money it has to be something that you love!


----------



## kim_mac

surfergirljen, i'm with you on the matching thing.  even a little off would bother me.  i think both light and darker shades are pretty but both bracelet and necklace would have to match!  i'm glad they are sending your bracelet for color matching.  that should do the trick!  i think your patience will really pay off when in the end you can enjoy the piece for a long time without the nagging feeling in the back of your mind.


----------



## sbelle

Has anyone here purchasd any VC&A from Bluefly when they have had their recent jewelry estate sales by invitation?  They say that it is certified by Circa to be authentic.


----------



## surfergirljen

Thanks ladies!! Okay I know you all love pics as much as I do, so before the light necklace and my beloved bracelet go back to France I thought I'd post some pics!  You can really see the difference up close.


----------



## kim_mac

love love LOVE pictures!!!  thank you for sharing.  definitely more than just one shade off - more like 2 imo.  i love both shades but together i would be bothered.  again, i think you made the right decision to have them color match you a necklace that will be perfect with your bracelet.  good things come to those who wait!!!


----------



## mudmud

The shades are quite noticeable surfergirljen. You did the right thing by returning it. Hope they will be able to match the colour for you soon!


----------



## Sammyjoe

sbelle said:


> Has anyone here purchasd any VC&A from Bluefly when they have had their recent jewelry estate sales by invitation? They say that it is certified by Circa to be authentic.


 
I remember the sale *sbelle*, but I don't think anyone on the thread got anything from there. If they did, hopefully they will chip in.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*surfergirljen - *The difference in color is really noticeable. I wouldn't be happy with that either. I do like the shade of the necklace though ... not too light and not too dark.


----------



## sbelle

Ladies--I was wondering if I could get some advice?  Y'all have been so great before!

The reason I asked about whether anyone had purchased from the Bluefly fine jewelry estate (pre-owned) sale before is because I purchased a vintage alhambra 20 motif tigers eye yellow gold necklace last week.  I couldn't believe my luck because by the time I get to these sales, all the VCA is usually gone.

I got it yesterday and it is just gorgeous!  They say authenticity has been certified by Circa, but I decided to really compare it against my vintage alahambra 20 motif mop white gold necklace purchased from VCA to make myself feel good that it is authentic.

There are 2 thing that make me wonder about authenticity...

1) The necklace is a tiny bit shorter.  The length difference is that there are less links near the clasp.
2)  The engraving on both sides of the clover to the right of the clasp are in a slightly larger font than my mop necklace

So my question is this....would you be concerned?


----------



## Kellybag

sbelle-with my high end designer brand jewelry many times engravings vary over time. (Do you know the age difference in the pieces?)  I am not in the know with VCA, but I know my pieces were authentic despite the engravings being different.  Can you get to a boutique by chance?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*sbelle - *Maybe you can get it cleaned at VCA or something and see what they say.


----------



## sbelle

Thanks *kellybag* and *La Vanguardia*!

I am not close to a boutique and probably won't be for months, but I think Bluefly would stand behind it even if it were months down the line.

I'm feeling like it is authentic, but I don't want to be naive.  *kellybag*--I agree the engraving might have changed over time.  My necklace from VCA is brand new, where I don't know the age of the one from Bluefly.  It could be 10 years old or a year old.

I did call Bluefly to go on record with my concerns and learned this.  Circa comes to Bluefly when they have a group of pre-owned pieces that they want to sell.  Bluefly is the vehicle through which the pieces get sold.  Circa has verified the pieces before Bluefly is involved.

I told Bluefly what my specific concerns were and asked if they could provide me a contact at Circa to discuss this particular piece.  lol--I am not holding my breath, but we'll see.






I just found this article on the collaboration between Bluefly and Circa.  Here's the link  http://www.nationaljewelernetwork.c...ed-stones/e3ia63351ea832b17bfc0c9f2baf8d3ebb8

*Circa, Bluefly to sell estate jewelry online*
June 04, 2009 



New York--International fine-jewelry buyer Circa and online luxury clothing and accessories retailer Bluefly have announced a new collaboration to make heirloom, vintage and estate pieces from top jewelry houses available exclusively at Bluefly.com.

The collaboration kicks off with an invitation-only, 48-hour event beginning on Monday, June 8.

A privately held company, Circa purchases jewelry directly from the public, and through its partnership with Bluefly, customers will have the opportunity to view those pieces on Bluefly.com, including classics from Bulgari, Cartier, Tiffany and Co. and Van Cleef and Arpels. Orders will be taken by phone only so that Bluefly can provide customers with the highest level of customer service.

"Our partnership with Bluefly is truly one-of-a-kind," Chris Del Gatto, co-founder, chairman and chief executive officer of Circa, said in a media release. "There is no company like Circa out there with the extended reach on the buy side of the jewelry market. We have built our brand by offering only the highest prices and premier service. I believe that we have found in Bluefly a brand that shares our philosophy of dedication to its customers. Not only is this the first-ever retail sale for Circa, but we believe that this collaboration is a precedent-setting event in the Internet jewelry space."

In addition to the online sale of vintage and heirloom pieces, the companies will soon introduce "Circa at Bluefly," an initiative that will make Circa's jewelry-buying service available on Bluefly.com. Clients will have the opportunity to sell their jewelry either by scheduling an appointment with the nearest Circa office or by mailing in their jewelry overnight for an immediate offer.


----------



## sbelle

Here are a few pictures.....

The difference in length is clear here.  The other thing that looks different is the size of the clovers, but the difference is very small.  When you put the clovers on top of each other they are almost the same.


----------



## sbelle

Some closer up shots.  Keep in mind the tigers eye is the one from Bluefly....


----------



## sbelle

Thanks for hanging with me...................


----------



## sbelle

*surfergirljen*--I would love to have either one of the colors--they are both so gorgeous.  But I agree with everyone that having both pieces the same color is the best.   Good luck!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Ok, I can only speak for myself on this. I have no idea if the TE is real or not (it does look like an older piece which would make sense with bluefly/circ having it - looking at the links compared to your new MOP one, they look smoother, less angular which would come from normal usage), but I just would not risk it. I think the idea about getting VCA to clean it is a good one. Hopefully someone with TE or an older piece can chip in.


----------



## sbelle

Thanks* sammyjoe*--I noticed the TE links looking smoother too.   I think I am trying to talk myself into keeping it because it is really gorgeous and at 20% off it was a great deal.  But even if I could talk to someone at Circa, I would still have these nagging doubts.  I probably wouldn't be able to get to the boutique for months.


----------



## surfergirljen

Sammyjoe said:


> Ok, I can only speak for myself on this. I have no idea if the TE is real or not (it does look like an older piece which would make sense with bluefly/circ having it - looking at the links compared to your new MOP one, they look smoother, less angular which would come from normal usage), but I just would not risk it. I think the idea about getting VCA to clean it is a good one. Hopefully someone with TE or an older piece can chip in.



Okay I'll chime in here too.  I'm not an expert but I do have the same WG necklace you have and had considered some on ebay before so became a bit obsessed with the details on the necklace. 

One thing besides the length I noticed was that the little "pearl" balls around the clover, on the modern (new) one, are perfectly uniform AND most importantly, there are exactly 10 balls around a clover "leaf", between each "claw".  I noticed on the tiger's eye one that there are 9 on some, and if I'm not mistaken even less on others. It didn't seem consistent. 

Now I don't KNOW if that means it's not real... it's totally possible that they changed the design a bit over 20 years (I wonder when the tiger eye was introduced?)  It is also possible that they made them totally by hand years ago and that today they use some sort of more modern method or mold (I'm not a jeweller so have no clue!) that turns out perfectly consistent balls/clovers every time. But it did jump out at me. 

I would take it to Van Cleef with the paperwork from Circa/Bluefly and pay whatever to have it certified. Because in this case Circa/Bluefly is technically an authorized reseller, I think they won't have a problem with it and I certainly wouldn't be embarrassed about where I bought it - it's vintage! VCA is meant to be forever and passed down - it's kind of chic even.  (I'd be shy about bringing an ebay one in - although I DID buy a Tiffany tennis bracelet on Craigslist that I'd been lusting after for 50% off from a nice couple in Toronto who were just downsizing and brought the record of exchange etc and told them the truth, and for $50 they were happy to authenticate and issue me a letter of value for insurance purposes.)

My first instinct is to say that I do think Bluefly is legit and that they would never put their name on this if they hadn't done their homework... one false accusation and they'd have a TON of problems image wise. It looks like they went to an expert as the middle man. Hopefully you can get ahold of someone at Circa.

Also ... someone at VCA should definitely be able to trace that serial number back to the date it was crafted and confirm how old it was, whether the necklace was shorter that many years ago, and confirm that the script/type could be different in the inscription. I've already heard people here say that the Tiffany's one has changed over the years - definitely not a huge red flag to me with vintage items. 

So... I guess what I'm saying is I think you're pretty safe... but I wouldn't hesitate to take the whole thing (papers etc) to VCA and have them clean it and run the serial number. I'm not sure they would do it but it's worth a try! I think that part of the premium you pay on items with serial numbers like this is that they should offer that service for life! 

Oh - and did I mention it's just BEAUTIFUL? CONGRATS on scoring one - they usually go SO FAST!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*sbelle - *Mmm ... Based on your pics I, personally, would not be comfortable with the differences. Now, it's a different story if it came directly from VCA. But surfergirljen makes some very good points though.

If you're not near a boutique, maybe you can still get the necklace cleaned at VCA by shipping it. Also, IMHO, 20% off is not a good deal if I always have doubts in my mind about authenticity. But that's just me ... I need peace of mind at these prices.


----------



## surfergirljen

Sammyjoe said:


> Ok, I can only speak for myself on this. I have no idea if the TE is real or not (it does look like an older piece which would make sense with bluefly/circ having it - looking at the links compared to your new MOP one, they look smoother, less angular which would come from normal usage), but I just would not risk it. I think the idea about getting VCA to clean it is a good one. Hopefully someone with TE or an older piece can chip in.



One other thought - it's POSSIBLE that the previous owner actually had it shortened - there are a lot of "lengthenings and shortenings" happening on this thread and it could be that she just wanted it a little shorter? The distance between the clovers is identical and it really does look real... but older and a bit more hand crafted.


----------



## surfergirljen

ps thanks for all the opinions ladies! Dropped the turquoise off today - he said he'll update me about when they'll be sending me a new one. I miss my bracelet already!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ I agree with all of your points about shortening etc, for me piece of mind is so important, I would hate to have something and in my heart never know for sure kwim?
20% is a great saving but I would rather use my SA and ask for a discount or the gift card promos lucky USA customers have.

I think Catabie managed to get a discount when she purchased VCA, she paid for a few pieces, but I think a 20 motif TE would rank pretty high in the spending stakes.

Oh glad you are getting the Turq you want Surfergirljen, the difference is noticeable and at these price points you must be 100% content.
Sorry if I sound bossy sbelle, but these pieces are not inexpensive and you as well all of us deserve the best.


----------



## twigski

*Surfergirljen*-Congrats on the 20 motif! It is beautiful but I do understand your concern regarding the color difference.

*Sbelle*-I am not stating that Bluefly knowingly sells fakes but I had an issue w/bluefly about 8 years ago. I purchased a bag & it was not authentic.They were really great to work w/they contacted their headquarters in reference to how to handle the situation. They refunded my money right away & send me a prepaid box to send it back. IMO it's not worth thinking that possibly the item may not be authentic to save 20%. As others have stated that sz difference could be due to the variations throughout the years. Again I don't think that Bluefly sells fake items on purpose but there is a chance that a mistake could happen especially if it's second hand.


----------



## sbelle

Thanks to everyone -- twigski, sammyjoe, la vanguardia, kellybag, surfergirljen --for your thoughtful comments.  Y'all are such a great group here in the VCA thread!

I did just call a VCA boutique and ask if they do authentications and the woman who answered the phone said yes, with a starting fee of $500.  They send the item to the workshop for verification.  When I asked for more details she said she'd have to have someone call me back.  I am going to get more information just so we know about that option!


----------



## j0s1e267

*wintotty*, really late to the game but *CONGRATULATIONS* on your Lotus Ring!

*surfergirljen*, I think it's great that you are going to get a better Turquoise color match for your 20-motif necklace.


----------



## NorthShoreGirl

Hi everyone!
Longtime fan of VCA and just purchased my first piece of Alhambra at the Manhasset, NY boutique after saving a long time.  18K YG w/turquoise, 10 motif necklace.  So excited!!!  Have to wait about 3 wks for 1" to be added.  I hope the time flies!  Now I'm wishing for the bracelet, so I can link it to the 10-motif...

Anyone know the current price of the turquoise Alhambra bracelet?  SA told me prices increase June 1st....


----------



## mudmud

*sbelle*, it defeats the purpose of buying at 20% off to pay $500 for authentication, but perhaps you could ask them to clean the necklace? Would they be able to find out if it's not genuine and refuse to clean it? Or you could e-mail VCA in the mean time (before you could go to a boutique) and tell them you've been handed this vintage piece but you have your concerns (and outline the differences you see) and see what they say?

Did your piece come with a VCA certificate and box?

In any case, it's best to sort this doubt out with VCA directly instead of through other "authenticators". They're the only ones that can clear this 100%. Good luck!


----------



## sbelle

^^*mudmud*--thanks for your thoughts!  I am still going back and forth on this --one minute I am going to return it and the next minute I am going to send it for authentication.  The person at the boutique was pretty clear that they wouldn't give an opinion on anything without payment of an authentication fee.

I agree with you though that the only true authentication is from VCA.

It did not come with any paperwork, but since it was pre-owned I figured it might not.  The savings on this necklace is about $2,500--so I figured I could pay the $500 for authentication and still have saved a good amount.  BUT, if it isn't authentic I am out the fee and who knows how long it will take.


----------



## surfergirljen

sbelle said:


> ^^*mudmud*--thanks for your thoughts!  I am still going back and forth on this --one minute I am going to return it and the next minute I am going to send it for authentication.  The person at the boutique was pretty clear that they wouldn't give an opinion on anything without payment of an authentication fee.
> 
> I agree with you though that the only true authentication is from VCA.
> 
> It did not come with any paperwork, but since it was pre-owned I figured it might not.  The savings on this necklace is about $2,500--so I figured I could pay the $500 for authentication and still have saved a good amount.  BUT, if it isn't authentic I am out the fee and who knows how long it will take.



Here's the thing though - I would talk to bluefly and their other company and tell them that you are paying $500 to have it authenticated and IF it comes back as not authentic, you will not only be returning it but want the fee back. I wonder what they would say... in my mind they would owe you that, at least in a gift card. I would be SO ANGRY if it came back as a fake that they would HAVE to pay!

I don't think these necklaces are easy to fake... I've seen some out there though. Interestingly that Dmj guy on ebay has a turquoise one up right now and I only counted 9 balls around the clover leafs on that one... I'd love to know if that is a way to tell if it's fake or not. 

I do think yours looks real... but I've been in your position before (with dmj on ebay) and I ended up sending it back b/c it just was too stressful to worry about it! eesh... I'm sorry your new treasure is causing you so much worry!!


----------



## surfergirljen

NorthShoreGirl said:


> Hi everyone!
> Longtime fan of VCA and just purchased my first piece of Alhambra at the Manhasset, NY boutique after saving a long time.  18K YG w/turquoise, 10 motif necklace.  So excited!!!  Have to wait about 3 wks for 1" to be added.  I hope the time flies!  Now I'm wishing for the bracelet, so I can link it to the 10-motif...
> 
> Anyone know the current price of the turquoise Alhambra bracelet?  SA told me prices increase June 1st....



Ooh congrats NorthShoreGirl!! Great choice! Is it a dark or light turquoise? I LOVE the turquoise so much - it was the one item that lured me to the VCA name! 

To get the price of the bracelet, just divide the price of your necklace in half. It's 5 motifs, exactly half of your necklace... if you want to know the price of the 20 motif, just double your ten! I'm just saying this b/c I only know the Canadian prices off by heart!   I do own the bracelet but bought it a year ago. LOVE IT!


----------



## surfergirljen

sbelle said:


> Thanks to everyone -- twigski, sammyjoe, la vanguardia, kellybag, surfergirljen --for your thoughtful comments.  Y'all are such a great group here in the VCA thread!
> 
> I did just call a VCA boutique and ask if they do authentications and the woman who answered the phone said yes, with a starting fee of $500.  They send the item to the workshop for verification.  When I asked for more details she said she'd have to have someone call me back.  I am going to get more information just so we know about that option!



I can't believe they couldn't at LEAST run a number for you? I wonder if they could just look up a serial number and at least tell you that there was a tiger's eye one made with that serial number. That might be enough to put my mind at ease...


----------



## sbelle

surfergirljen said:


> Here's the thing though - I would talk to bluefly and their other company and tell them that you are paying $500 to have it authenticated and IF it comes back as not authentic, you will not only be returning it but want the fee back. I wonder what they would say... in my mind they would owe you that, at least in a gift card. I would be SO ANGRY if it came back as a fake that they would HAVE to pay!
> 
> I don't think these necklaces are easy to fake... I've seen some out there though. Interestingly that Dmj guy on ebay has a turquoise one up right now and I only counted 9 balls around the clover leafs on that one... I'd love to know if that is a way to tell if it's fake or not.
> 
> I do think yours looks real... but I've been in your position before (with dmj on ebay) and I ended up sending it back b/c it just was too stressful to worry about it! eesh... I'm sorry your new treasure is causing you so much worry!!


 
You have such excellent points, thank you!  I really have a gut feeling it is real, but I can't stop the the little doubt in my head.  It would be nice if they would run the serial number, but she pretty much said the only way they'll give you information is to send it back to the workshop.

When I went back and looked at my pictures after you pointed out that the clovers should have a certain number of balls I did notice that the some do look like they don't have the same number as the necklace we know is real.  And then I noticed the shape was not as uniform.

So, as we started adding questions, that little doubt started growing bigger!

Bluefly did say they would get back to me about whether they could give me a name at Circa to talk to.  You know, now I think about it, if they are selling these pieces they should have given a written guarantee of its authenticity.  I got nothing except the necklace in a nice non-VAC box.


----------



## bags to die for

Just a heads up. Kirsten Bell wears heaps of VCA in the movie "When in Rome".


----------



## lovely64

I have not read the whole thread I wonder where does this V&A obsession come from?


----------



## Bethc

Hi Kat... Be careful, it's contagious!


----------



## lovely64

Hi Beth I already had that feeling as I started looking! I´m afraid of continuing, lol!


----------



## calisnoopy

recent birthday eating fest pic hehe...

frivole WG pave diamond earrings with the matching pendant necklace 

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01310ff10103970c-pi


----------



## Sammyjoe

You look stunning Calisnoopy with the frivole set


----------



## mrb4bags

Love your look Calisnoopy.


----------



## guccipig

Hi girls,
does anyone know how much is the vintage Alhambra MOP single motif necklace is in the US?  And does it come in both white gold and yellow gold?  Any insight would be greatly appreciated...thnx so much!


----------



## calisnoopy

Sammyjoe said:


> You look stunning Calisnoopy with the frivole set


 




mrb4bags said:


> Love your look Calisnoopy.


 

aww thanks


----------



## sbelle

I wanted to come and update y'all on what is going on with my 20 motif tigers eye vintage alhambra necklace purchased from Bluefly.  I have been talking to a Director of Customer Service who has been extremely helpful.  She is talking to Circa and says they are going to be talking to VC&A.

I am not sure where this is all going to end up, but I have been impressed so far with their attention to my questions on this piece.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ Thanks for the update *sbelle* it does seem like they are doing all they can to put your mind at ease.


----------



## daisybear

sbelle, i purchased a v&a ring from the bluefly sale and also felt lucky to get it as I was eyeing some other things and they were sold out. It looks real to me and I had no doubts until now - hah!  Maybe I shouldn't check these postings as I just found purse forum.  Now, I'm having some doubts.  There's a Van Cleef store near where I live and I may take it in there and see what they say this weekend. Keep everybody posted!


----------



## sbelle

daisybear said:


> sbelle, i purchased a v&a ring from the bluefly sale and also felt lucky to get it as I was eyeing some other things and they were sold out. It looks real to me and I had no doubts until now - hah! Maybe I shouldn't check these postings as I just found purse forum. Now, I'm having some doubts. There's a Van Cleef store near where I live and I may take it in there and see what they say this weekend. Keep everybody posted!


 

I have been talking with Bluefly for a couple days now and totally believe that it is an authentic necklace.  I had specific concerns because of differences with the necklace I already own.  But, given that the Bluefly piece is vintage, I don't know if I can really compare the two.

Bluefly feels that Circa has an absolutely impecable reputation.  I have pressed the point on some specific questions and Bluefly is being very cooperative.  They are talking to Circa and VCA.

One thing I really wish is that my necklace had come with some sort of certification.  A certificate from Circa that the item has been authenticated and the age of the item.  I mentioned this to Bluefly, but they didn't address it.  I know that they advertise that it is guaranteed, but why no paper with it stating that?

If you find out anything please let us know.  I'll continue to keep everyone updated too!


----------



## Ascella

I was told a few days ago at Printemps in Paris that VCA won't give out a new catalogue this year, is there anyone else who has heard the same thing?


----------



## surfergirljen

sbelle said:


> I have been talking with Bluefly for a couple days now and totally believe that it is an authentic necklace.  I had specific concerns because of differences with the necklace I already own.  But, given that the Bluefly piece is vintage, I don't know if I can really compare the two.
> 
> Bluefly feels that Circa has an absolutely impecable reputation.  I have pressed the point on some specific questions and Bluefly is being very cooperative.  They are talking to Circa and VCA.
> 
> One thing I really wish is that my necklace had come with some sort of certification.  A certificate from Circa that the item has been authenticated and the age of the item.  I mentioned this to Bluefly, but they didn't address it.  I know that they advertise that it is guaranteed, but why no paper with it stating that?
> 
> If you find out anything please let us know.  I'll continue to keep everyone updated too!



So glad you're feeling more at ease! Maybe for the $500 VCA can provide you with paperwork? I know what you mean, I think anything over $5-10K should come with paperwork if is certified! Circa should have provided that as part of the service. I'm sure you're right though and the vintage thing is what makes it differ from new ones.


----------



## sbelle

sbelle said:


> *I have* *been talking with Bluefly for a couple days now and totally believe that it is an authentic necklace*. !


 

Wow-- I should have read what I typed!  I am a really, really fast typist with somewhat less than perfect accuracy.  This should have said that Bluefly totally believes the necklace is authentic.  Not me, yet.  Although I am getting closer.

I spoke to the Customer Service director again today after that last update and she had the following information after speaking to Circa.  

She said that Circa had dated the necklace from the late 60's manufactured in Switzerland or France.
The fonts have changed several times over the years.
There have been different molds used throughout the years so there can be differences in the sizes of the clovers.
The Circa representative was going to talk to their VCA contact today to see if VCA can tell them more about the necklace and then I'll hear more from them on Monday.  I did ask Bluefly to ask Circa if they would be willing to provide a written guarantee of the authenticity.  In my mind, there should be no issue if they do stand behind it.

Even with all of this, I am not 100% sure that I will keep it.  I do want to follow through and see where this goes.


----------



## Bitten

Good for you *sbelle*. It's important for Bluefly and other companies to have to follow through on authentication. I hope it works out well for you!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Fingers crossed it all works out perfectly for you *sbelle*
Met the fab *JA_UK *for a spot of shopping (she bought lots of lovely goodies ) today and I purchased my earrings


----------



## dreamdoll

*sammyjoe*, congrats on your earrings!!


----------



## Leah

Sammyjoe, WOW!!
That is spectacularly BEAUTIFUL 
Congrats and more photos please, if you don't mind!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks *Dreamdoll* and *Leah* 

*Leah* your bracelet is jaw droppingly beautiful!!  Your avatar changes are just such a delight!!


----------



## Bethc

Congrats SammyJoe!  

You and I now have a match set of necklace/earrings!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks *Bethc*! I need to work out what I would love next either the 10 motif or between the fingers 2 clover motif ring.


----------



## Ascella

Sammyjoe said:


> Fingers crossed it all works out perfectly for you *sbelle*
> Met the fab *JA_UK *for a spot of shopping (she bought lots of lovely goodies ) today and I purchased my earrings


Congrats *Sammyjoe*, you just made me lusting after the vintage Alhambra earrings even more.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Sammyjoe - *Congratulations on your Vintage Alhambra earrings!!! So pretty!

*sbelle - *I hope everything turns out ok with your Bluefly/Circa ordeal.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*It's here!  It's here! *

My dream came true and I finally got my holy grail ring. I still can't believe I own it.  

I  it and feel really comfortable wearing it. Despite more diamond carat weight, the Bird is definitely less blingy than the Lotus BTF ring, but I made the right choice ... the Bird is the perfect statement ring for me from day to night. 

The only thing is the VCA mark inside the ring is the normal block "VCA" letters and not the script "Van Cleef & Arpels" that I saw in the other ring size. My SA said I can have the ring engraved again with the script font if I want. But I wanted to have my ring now so I said I'll do it later! 

Without further ado ... *the Oiseaux de Paradis BTF ring!*


----------



## Sammyjoe

Ok, let me get the thanks out the way for my earrings  - thank you *La Van* and *Ascella* 

Ok, onto the main show  Many congrats *La Van* 

Your Oiseaux de Paradis BTF ring is TDF  More hand shots!!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Thanks! I'll try to take some modeling pics tomorrow with daylight. You can also get a glimpse of it from my outfit for today.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-9.html#post14830435


----------



## Bethc

Congrats LaVan!  It is truly spectacular!!


----------



## mrb4bags

Congrats Sammyjoe on your gorgeous earrings!!

Congrats LaVan on your gorgeous bird of paradise ring.

Lovely choices ladies.


----------



## sbelle

*Sammyjoe*--Love your earrings!  Congratulations!!!
*
LaVanguardia* --incredible ring!


----------



## Leah

La Vanguardia said:


> *It's here!  It's here! *
> 
> My dream came true and I finally got my holy grail ring. I still can't believe I own it.
> 
> I  it and feel really comfortable wearing it. Despite more diamond carat weight, the Bird is definitely less blingy than the Lotus BTF ring, but I made the right choice ... the Bird is the perfect statement ring for me from day to night.
> 
> The only thing is the VCA mark inside the ring is the normal block "VCA" letters and not the script "Van Cleef & Arpels" that I saw in the other ring size. My SA said I can have the ring engraved again with the script font if I want. But I wanted to have my ring now so I said I'll do it later!
> 
> Without further ado ... *the Oiseaux de Paradis BTF ring!*



Wow, that is a stunner! Major major congrats!


----------



## dreamdoll

Oh my *CONGRATS*!!!! 



La Vanguardia said:


> *It's here!  It's here! *
> 
> My dream came true and I finally got my holy grail ring. I still can't believe I own it.
> 
> I  it and feel really comfortable wearing it. Despite more diamond carat weight, the Bird is definitely less blingy than the Lotus BTF ring, but I made the right choice ... the Bird is the perfect statement ring for me from day to night.
> 
> The only thing is the VCA mark inside the ring is the normal block "VCA" letters and not the script "Van Cleef & Arpels" that I saw in the other ring size. My SA said I can have the ring engraved again with the script font if I want. But I wanted to have my ring now so I said I'll do it later!
> 
> Without further ado ... *the Oiseaux de Paradis BTF ring!*


----------



## Bitten

Sammyjoe said:


> Fingers crossed it all works out perfectly for you *sbelle*
> Met the fab *JA_UK *for a spot of shopping (she bought lots of lovely goodies ) today and *I purchased my earrings *



Congratulations *Sammyjoe*!! They are absolutely stunning, so classic and chic! Are they the WG and white MOP? Any chance of modeling shots? (I only ask because I am in total VCA deprivation until later this year and I'm gettin' antsy! )

*LaVan*, I did a quick post in your Wardrobe thread - your ring is TDF! Congratulations on a well thought-out purchase!


----------



## Suzie

Sammyjoe, gorgeous earings (can you please share the price?)

LaVan, another stunning piece..I die..


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you, thank you everyone!* 

Here are modeling pics:


----------



## Elina0408

Gorgeous ring, love it!!


----------



## Ascella

La Vanguardia said:


> *Thank you, thank you everyone!*
> Here are modeling pics:


La Van, your pictures always makes me breathless, what a beautiful ring!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thanks all!* 

Here's another shot with the April Vogue Spain edition. I like that the model is wearing a "feather-like" dress as it matches perfectly with the Bird lol!


----------



## loves

sammyjoe gorgeous

lavan love the pictures, congrats on the ring, it is really pretty on you.


----------



## mishaagui

*La Van*, Your ring is TDF!  I love it! Congratulations!


----------



## mishaagui

Congratulation *Sammyjoe*! Lovely earrings... on my wish list too but in YG


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks *mr4bags, sbelle, bitten, suzie (£1950), loves, mishaagui* 
Thanks for starting the thread in the first place *mishaagui*!

I love the pictures of the ring *La Van*, esp the one with the model on Vogue very witty
Your ring is really is so stunning.


I dont know if this will help the UK ladies but with the price increase looming, I was told that if you placed a deposit on an item and paid for it later (within a month or so), the price would be set until you collect it, thus avoiding the price increase. The deposit is non refundable.


----------



## mp4

I love all the gorgeous jewlery here!

I'm thinking about my first piece.  Does anyone know if there is a retailer in Seattle?  I did a search of this thread and didn't see anything.

TIA!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!!!*



Sammyjoe said:


> I dont know if this will help the UK ladies but with the price increase looming, I was told that if you placed a deposit on an item and paid for it later (within a month or so), the price would be set until you collect it, thus avoiding the price increase. The deposit is non refundable.



This is true here also. So far, my SA said it's not sure if they'll be a price increase here due to the strong Swiss Franc. However, she has always mentioned to me that if ever there will be one, I can put a deposit of 20% on the item I want to lock the price. She didn't say I need to pay the rest within a month or so though. I guess, it's when the item will be picked up.


----------



## texasbrooke

I got another new piece!  The YG MOP 10 motif.  I wore 4 necklaces and 1 bracelet together the other night.  I wore my 10 motif YG Carnelian and 10 motif YG MOP both attached to a 5 motif YG bracelet to extend them) along with my 20 motif YG,  and 10 motif YG Onyx.  Although my husband thought it was a bit "Mr. T"  I liked the way they look all together!!


----------



## mudmud

Wow congrats *Sammyjoe*, *La Van*, and *texasbrooke*!!

All stunning pieces!!!


----------



## meds00

Congrats *Sammyjoe*, excellent choice, the earrings are very pretty!
*texasbrooke*, love the way you wear all 4 necklaces! Not Mr T-ish at all!
*La Van*,  a beautiful & stunning piece!


----------



## mrb4bags

Love how you are wearing all your necklaces
together texasbrooke.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks *Mudmud* and *Meds00*

Love your multi necklace *Texasbrooke*!

I am not sure of the locations of VCA's in the US *mp4*. The VCA website states the locations. VCA has so few boutiques!


----------



## sbelle

*texasbrooke*--I love the look!!  Just beautiful!


----------



## Leah

texasbrooke said:


> I got another new piece!  The YG MOP 10 motif.  I wore 4 necklaces and 1 bracelet together the other night.  I wore my 10 motif YG Carnelian and 10 motif YG MOP both attached to a 5 motif YG bracelet to extend them) along with my 20 motif YG,  and 10 motif YG Onyx.  Although my husband thought it was a bit "Mr. T"  I liked the way they look all together!!



It looks perfect against your skin tone


----------



## DC-Cutie

texasbrooke said:


> I got another new piece! The YG MOP 10 motif. I wore 4 necklaces and 1 bracelet together the other night. I wore my 10 motif YG Carnelian and 10 motif YG MOP both attached to a 5 motif YG bracelet to extend them) along with my 20 motif YG, and 10 motif YG Onyx. Although my husband thought it was a bit "Mr. T" I liked the way they look all together!!


 
Tell Hubby (in your best Mr. T voice): I pitty the fool that thinks you look like Mr. T dripping in VCA :boxing:

I have been lurking in this thread and nearly drop my jaws at every pic.  You ladies look spectacular.  
*SammyJoe *- you got me off to call VCA this am for your earrings.  They are lovely.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lol!! Thanks *DC Cutie*! You know I love your style esp the J crew blazers and tops you rock!


----------



## mp4

Sammyjoe said:


> I am not sure of the locations of VCA's in the US *mp4*. The VCA website states the locations. VCA has so few boutiques!



Thanks Sammyjoe.  I know there isn't a VCA boutique, but I was hoping that someone here might know if there are any jewelers in Seattle that carry a good selection.

I actually live in Colorado and couldn't find anything here...NM can get it in, but they do not stock.  I thought maybe Seattle might have something.  

I'm also going to Naples in May.  Can anyone tell me how well stocked this boutique is?

TIA!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Texasbrooke - congrats! What a gorgeous collection!!

Mp4 - how exciting! What are you thinking of getting? What's your first piece shortlist?

I've been to the Naples boutique tons of times - it's small but lovely and seems to have almost one of everything... and they can bring a piece in in a day or two if you want it!  The girls there are SO nice ... and the Waterside Shops are a stunning place to shop! Lucky you!


----------



## wintotty

WOW! I've been sick all weekend and look what I missed out here! Everyone is getting some gorgeous pieces!

Lavan, Congrats!!! I REALLY LOVE the bird ring on you SO MUCH!! It fits perfect on your hand!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*La Van*, congratulations on that SMASHING RING!!! It looks incredible in this pic....Great choice!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*texasbrook*, beautiful way you stacked your necklaces, I think you look wonderful!


----------



## bags to die for

I didn't buy any of the special edition pieces I saw (but my VCA list has increased!).

Presenting the Arno pendant in white gold. It looks like an Alhambra piece but is not called Alhambra.






It's around the same size as the yellow gold Sweet Alhambra clover which I bought to go with my butterfly.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Beautiful necklaces *bags to die for*!!


----------



## bags to die for

Thank you *Sammyjoe*!


----------



## sbelle

*bags to die for* -- love your necklaces!!


----------



## Leah

Gorgeous necklace bagstodiefor! You've been on a good shopping spree!


----------



## Bitten

bags to die for said:


> I didn't buy any of the special edition pieces I saw (but my VCA list has increased!).
> 
> Presenting the Arno pendant in white gold. It looks like an Alhambra piece but is not called Alhambra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's around the same size as the yellow gold Sweet Alhambra clover which I bought to go with my butterfly.



Congratulations!!! That is truly beautiful and so pretty and sparkly! Wear it in good health!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!*
I've been wearing my Bird ring everyday (even to bed ) ever since I got it! 

*bags to die for - *OMG! I  your Arno necklace! Can you kindly let me know how much it is ... TIA!


----------



## kim_mac

sammyjoe, congrats on the alhambra earrings.  they are so pretty and i'm sure look great on you!  congrats!!!

la van, woo hoo, so excited that you got your grail statement ring.  it looks really beautiful on you!  thanks for all the eye candy to drool over.  such a unique and awesome piece!  enjoy!!!


----------



## kim_mac

bags, the arno pendant is so pretty!  it looks so similar to the alhambra line - i wonder how it differs from the vintage wg diamond pendant?  congrats!  please share your wish list!!!


----------



## bags to die for

La Vanguardia, the Arno pendant was SGD5400 which is inclusive of the 7% GST. 

kim_mac, I think it looks like the normal alhambra line (the SA said it was the same but with a diff name). 

Thank you all for your wishes! I had fun trying on lots of things.


----------



## surfergirljen

Bitten said:


> Congratulations!!! That is truly beautiful and so pretty and sparkly! Wear it in good health!



Wow it's just gorgesous!!

LA VAN - you are too cute!! I can just see you wearing it to bed. LOL. 

Am so frustrated. Now it looks like they will have to send my bracelet to be matched and it'll be 2-3 months AT LEAST. Grrrrrr. I'm not letting them take my bracelet for that long!   Maybe a picture will do.


----------



## sbelle

surfergirljen said:


> Am so frustrated. Now it looks like they will have to send my bracelet to be matched and* it'll be 2-3 months AT LEAST*. Grrrrrr. I'm not letting them take my bracelet for that long!  Maybe a picture will do.


 

oh my goodness!  That seems so, so long.  I always wonder why something like that can't be quicker!


----------



## Ascella

*bags to die for*: Thanks for sharing your new necklace with us, it looks very pretty, I haven't seen this model before.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*bags to die for - *Thanks for indicating the price of your necklace, it looks really fab and perfect for everyday wear. I called VCA here today and they have no clue what it is lol!

*surfergirljen - *2-3 months will fly fast, hopefully ... though it gets tough when you're waiting lol! Well, I think I'll skip the VCA Arno necklace, but I'm starting to really like the Tiffany mini bow diamond necklace in platinum. I think it's quite cute and won't compete with my Bird ring lol!


----------



## mudmud

Wow *bags* that is STUNNING!!! Huge congrats!!! 

*surfergirljen*, 2-3 months will be very quick and you'll have your matching set back! Good luck!


----------



## bags to die for

La Vanguardia said:


> *bags to die for - *Thanks for indicating the price of your necklace, it looks really fab and perfect for everyday wear. I called VCA here today and they have no clue what it is lol!


 
LV, I don't know if it will help but my receipt has a reference number ARA46700. Would you like my SA's name in Singapore?


----------



## mp4

surfergirljen said:


> Mp4 - how exciting! What are you thinking of getting? What's your first piece shortlist?
> 
> I've been to the Naples boutique tons of times - it's small but lovely and seems to have almost one of everything... and they can bring a piece in in a day or two if you want it!  The girls there are SO nice ... and the Waterside Shops are a stunning place to shop! Lucky you!


 
Thanks for the info!  Definitely something Alhambra.  This might battle with a Hermes Birkin/Kelly purchase...but I'd like to hone in on what I want.


----------



## La Vanguardia

bags to die for said:


> LV, I don't know if it will help but my receipt has a reference number ARA46700. Would you like my SA's name in Singapore?



Thanks! I might check here again, though I'm trying to place my Sweet Alhambra bracelet on my neck just to have an idea. Mmm ... thinking ... I think I might be drawn more to the Tiffany mini bow diamond necklace ... VCA sacrilege lol! ush:


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Kim_Mac 

I was told the price increase is very soon - this month or next for UK customers, NOW I was just told today that VCA might be moving the price increase back to June instead. I will update as soon as I hear more.


----------



## loves

i *hate* this thread. it's totally enabling ...


----------



## Bethc

Yep!  Join us


----------



## loves

lol@Bethc


----------



## La Vanguardia

*loves - *Welcome!!! There are quite a few H lovers here lol! It's true that VCA is more accessible (inventory wise), but you can also wait a few months for certain pieces.


----------



## mudmud

*La Van* I noticed that too (quite a few H lovers here)! I wonder if there's any correlation to this hehehe  Maybe they're both French that's why?


----------



## surfergirljen

Okay am I on crack or isn't this the "sweet alhambra" necklace? Where does she get $4900 SRP??? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...17&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_5133wt_942


----------



## McLoverly

Are there any discounts to be had on VCA? I know Cartier prices are sometimes flexible if purchased through NM or another AD. Can anyone recommend a dealer to work with? I'm open to secondhand items. I would very much like a between the fingers ring. There is no VCA boutique in my state so purchasing directly isn't an option.


----------



## La Vanguardia

mudmud said:


> *La Van* I noticed that too (quite a few H lovers here)! I wonder if there's any correlation to this hehehe  Maybe they're both French that's why?



IMHO ... I don't think it's because they're both French. Hermès is classic and so is VCA. There's also a certain exclusivity that comes with both brands, meaning NOT everyone is carrying an H bag or wearing a VCA piece ... they're probably much more popular now than before, but still, they're not as omnipresent as other brands.



surfergirljen said:


> Okay am I on crack or isn't this the "sweet alhambra" necklace? Where does she get $4900 SRP???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...17&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_5133wt_942



OMG!!!  What the heck is that seller thinking and, most importantly, where did he/she get that ridiculously inflated retail price?


----------



## twigski

surfergirljen said:


> Okay am I on crack or isn't this the "sweet alhambra" necklace? Where does she get $4900 SRP???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...17&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_5133wt_942


 

maybe the seller means MSMP (Manufacturer Suggested MARK up Price) ???


----------



## surfergirljen

LOL or maybe it's in make believe dollars! haha! Even the biggest magic one is only $3K.


----------



## surfergirljen

By the way, I thought I would pass it on:  if anyone is interested in the Magic Rose Gold Breast Cancer Awareness limited edition pendant (only 1-2 left in the world!) there is one at the Naples FL boutique! I've been contemplating it forever but think I'll have to pass on it... it's so beautiful though!


----------



## sbelle

*surfergirljen*--just our of curiousity--do you know how long the necklace is?


----------



## surfergirljen

sbelle it's $2950 USD.


----------



## surfergirljen

McLoverly said:


> Are there any discounts to be had on VCA? I know Cartier prices are sometimes flexible if purchased through NM or another AD. Can anyone recommend a dealer to work with? I'm open to secondhand items. I would very much like a between the fingers ring. There is no VCA boutique in my state so purchasing directly isn't an option.



Hey McLoverly! Your best chance is secondhand... but those would be pretty rare I'd think and hard to come by. There are no discounts at VCA unless you spend HUGE $$ (like over $100,000 huge).


----------



## Queenie

Sammyjoe said:


> Thanks Kim_Mac
> 
> I was told the price increase is very soon - this month or next for UK customers, NOW I was just told today that VCA might be moving the price increase back to June instead. I will update as soon as I hear more.


*Sammy*, my SA informed me that it will be in May. Am sure many of us would be if it's moved to June instead. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks *Queenie*, I am checking with VCA UK every week just incase I miss the call  I have found no one really knows for sure when it will be.


----------



## sbelle

surfergirljen said:


> sbelle it's $2950 USD.


 

Thanks!  Do you know what the length is?  Is it 16 inches?


----------



## wintotty

Is the Magic one motif pendant regular item that VCA always carries? I know the pink gold one is limited, but how about the WG with Mother of Pearl?


----------



## Bethc

I have the WG Magic one, I'm fairly certain that it's part of their "regular" line.


----------



## McLoverly

Does anyone know the price in USD of the Frivole BTF ring in YG? Thank you!


----------



## wintotty

Bethc said:


> I have the WG Magic one, I'm fairly certain that it's part of their "regular" line.



Great! I want it in WG anyway!


----------



## surfergirljen

sbelle said:


> Thanks!  Do you know what the length is?  Is it 16 inches?



Yup - 16 inches! They can lengthen it by 2 inches for you though. 



wintotty said:


> Is the Magic one motif pendant regular item that VCA always carries? I know the pink gold one is limited, but how about the WG with Mother of Pearl?



No... from what I understand the "magic" ones (the much larger single pendants) are limited editions... they will always have the "vintage alhambra" (the one that's the same size as the 10 and 20 motif necklaces) - although not in rose gold that I've seen.   

I know the YG one that they did a run of 100 in North America of a little while ago is sold out... there are still a few WG ones in circulation. This year they did a run of 100 rose gold ones in North America to commemorate breast cancer research - $300 of each sale goes to research.  



Bethc said:


> I have the WG Magic one, I'm fairly certain that it's part of their "regular" line.



I think you might be holding a limited edition one, Beth!  Which should be a happy surprise! I COULD be wrong about the WG one but I'm pretty sure!


----------



## Sammyjoe

McLoverly said:


> Does anyone know the price in USD of the Frivole BTF ring in YG? Thank you!


 
you could check out this thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/van-cleef-and-arpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111.html


----------



## Greenstar




----------



## wintotty

Got the Magic 1 motif pendant today from NM!!!! Love it so much, I just ordered the same pendant in RG!!! (Hey, I get 15points per dollar, because NM's doing triple incircle points event! That's my justification!)


----------



## Bitten

wintotty said:


> Got the Magic 1 motif pendant today from NM!!!! Love it so much, I just ordered the same pendant in RG!!! (Hey, I get 15points per dollar, because NM's doing triple incircle points event! *That's my justification!*)


 
It's ok *Wintotty*, it's VCA, no justification necessary!


----------



## surfergirljen

YAY Wintotty! Can't wait to see pics!!!!!


----------



## kimber418

Hi Everyone!  Does anyone know when the price increase is on VCA?   I know it is suppose to be April but does anyone know when in April?  Thanks!


----------



## La Vanguardia

wintotty said:


> Got the Magic 1 motif pendant today from NM!!!! Love it so much, I just ordered the same pendant in RG!!! (Hey, I get 15points per dollar, because NM's doing triple incircle points event! That's my justification!)



WOOHOO!!! Congratulations!!!

You are on a VCA roll!!!!!!! You have gotten some gorgeous and fabulous pieces lately. Are you currently revamping your jewelry box?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats Wintotty!! Would love to see pics esp the RG one!!


----------



## Bethc

Congrats Wintotty!!  Gorgeous new jewels!

I love my WG and I wish I could get the RG one too!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Hi *Kimber *I think the USA does it a bit differently, in the UK my SA said no word yet on price increases... We are coming to the end of April so fingers crossed they move it to June like it has been mooted.


----------



## loves

wintotty can't wait for the pics!
i got myself something small  the clover wg pendant and matching earrings. happy


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats Loves


----------



## mudmud

Yeay! Congrats *Wintotty* on your VCA acquisitions!! Will love to see your modelling shots!!

Congrats *loves*! Any photos?


----------



## loves

thanks mudmud!
no photos yet, i am overseas and the cam's back home.


----------



## dreamdoll

loves said:


> wintotty can't wait for the pics!
> i got myself something small  the clover wg pendant and matching earrings. happy


----------



## wintotty

La Vanguardia said:


> WOOHOO!!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> You are on a VCA roll!!!!!!! You have gotten some gorgeous and fabulous pieces lately. Are you currently revamping your jewelry box?



Thanks! I'm more like building up the jewelry box. I've been more like bags & shoes girl, and now I discovered the VCA I can't stop! I really like the fact I don't see people with the VCA pieces around here (Michigan). Whenever I wear my VCA pieces(which is everyday), I get compliments! I see Tiffany and Cartier quite often so I like to be different a little.


----------



## wintotty

Thanks ladies for nice comments! I'll try to take some pics later....


----------



## loves

thanks sammyjoe, dreamdoll 
can't wait for your pics wintotty


----------



## vancleef fan

I've been away for couple of weeks and missed alot here !!!!
Beautiful purchases ladies....


----------



## kimber418

Thanks for the update Sammyjoe on price increases.   I am on the line on a few VCA
pieces and think I might purchase one piece from NM in Dallas (extra points).......
Just can't decide if I want the white gold 20 motif in turquoise or 20 motif in MOP.  I already have the 10 motif in MOP and the single vintage Alhambra in Turquoise.  I CRAVE the 20 motif vintage alhambra!!!!  Think about it everyday.  I don't think I will ever get sick of it.  I too (in Austin, TX) get compliments on my single vintage alhambra whenever I wear it (alot)...... we do not have a VCA store here so 
many people are clueless as to what it is....(which is fine with me!)


----------



## Sammyjoe

kimber418 said:


> Thanks for the update Sammyjoe on price increases. I am on the line on a few VCA
> pieces and think I might purchase one piece from NM in Dallas (extra points).......
> Just can't decide if I want the white gold 20 motif in turquoise or *20 motif in MOP*. I already have the *10 motif in MOP* and the single vintage Alhambra in Turquoise. *I CRAVE the 20 motif vintage alhambra!!!!* Think about it everyday. I don't think I will ever get sick of it. I too (in Austin, TX) get compliments on my single vintage alhambra whenever I wear it (alot)...... we do not have a VCA store here so
> many people are clueless as to what it is....(which is fine with me!)


 
Hi Kimber, I just highlighted a few things, can you consider getting another 10 motif MOP which you can simply add to your existing 10 motif MOP to make 20 motif MOP? If they are the same gold. That might work for you?


----------



## La Vanguardia

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Does anyone know when the price increase is on VCA?   I know it is suppose to be April but does anyone know when in April?  Thanks!



Mmm ... here in Switzerland, there's no news of a price increase yet.



wintotty said:


> Thanks! I'm more like building up the jewelry box. I've been more like bags & shoes girl, and now I discovered the VCA I can't stop! I really like the fact I don't see people with the VCA pieces around here (Michigan). Whenever I wear my VCA pieces(which is everyday), I get compliments! I see Tiffany and Cartier quite often so I like to be different a little.



 I would love to build my jewelry box the way you do!!! 

Come to think of it, after I started collecting VCA pieces, whenever I go to Tiffany or Cartier, their current designs don't sing to me. I was never a Tiffany girl (except for a few pieces when I was in high school/college) and my eternity ring. I did (and still kind of do) love Cartier and got several of their RG items. However, I find VCA designs much, much more interesting.



vancleef fan said:


> I've been away for couple of weeks and missed alot here !!!!
> Beautiful purchases ladies....



I missed you! I was wondering where you were. I hope all is fine!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Well, I got a present from DH last week ... the Vintage Alhambra WG/MOP with diamond limited edition necklace! He's not a jewelry fan (actually, not a fan of anything that has something to do with fashion and accessorizing lol!) so I buy almost all of my stuff, but he's such a sweetie for giving me this necklace!

I  it and it's perfect for everyday wear and layering. I think I'm going to get the back engraved with my initials.

Here are some action pics (repost from my wardrobe thread):


----------



## vancleef fan

*LaVan*
I missed you too ..... Many congratulations on your *STUNNING* bird ring....Looks great on you... I tried it on last week, so blingy  and another congrat on the new necklace, so sweet of your DH. 
Just an update on the Lotus ring, My SA hasn't been able to locate one in my size yet !! So the torture continues 
Love your actions pics, Sophie looks too cute  And love your red Birkin, what rouge  is it ?


----------



## Sammyjoe

You and Sophie both look stunning La Van,and such a sweet DH you have!!

Welcome back Vancleef Fan


----------



## kimber418

Sammyjoe, 
I can't believe you suggested that because I actually thought of just buying another MOP
yellow gold 10 motif Vintage Alhambra.  I will have to make sure the gold matches!  I also like the idea because I have two girls and that way SOMEDAY they will each get one!  
Thanks for the suggestion----it makes me feel like it was not that bad of an idea~~~


----------



## lemontart

Hey ladies, just wanted to share my first non Alhambra purchase.....the Socrates single flower ring!  This is such a cute ring and is good for everyday wear.  Here are some pics to share...the first two are without flash


----------



## Bethc

^^ it's just gorgeous!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Beautiful Lemontart, your ring is stunning 

Kimber, I think when you thought of it, it was the right idea for sure ( good tip about about making sure the tone of the gold is a match) I think one of the ladies mentioned it on this thread also. My SA re suggested it to me for when I am lucky enough to get the 10 motif to later just add another 10 motif. She said it just gives you the option of long or short and she recommends her clients to look into it for flexibility, of course VCA would prefer for you to have both the long 20 motif and the short 10 motif


----------



## loves

lemontart beautiful!
lavan looking lovely and baby lavan is so cute


----------



## loves

kimber418 said:


> I have two girls and that way SOMEDAY they will each get one!


 
this does sound perfect


----------



## surfergirljen

Lemontart I LOVE it!!! Congrats it's such a darling piece!


La Van... first of all you and Sophie look stunning! Secondly - OMG you must have the most amazing collection of VCA anywhere!! you lucky girl!  Your DH is the sweetest!


----------



## surfergirljen

wintotty said:


> Thanks! I'm more like building up the jewelry box. I've been more like bags & shoes girl, and now I discovered the VCA I can't stop! I really like the fact I don't see people with the VCA pieces around here (Michigan). Whenever I wear my VCA pieces(which is everyday), I get compliments! I see Tiffany and Cartier quite often so I like to be different a little.



I couldn't agree more... there is a VCA authorized dealer in Toronto but it's still a very rare thing to see them out and about (at least in my circles! and based on the turnaround at Birks I don't think they have really "caught on" here except for a few die hard fans!)... I love that about VCA. My mom looked at my bracelet and even though she doesn't know how much it was (she'd kill me! let alone my 20 motifs!) she did know it was something I was carefully considering and saving for (and she's seen me shop - not much makes me stop and think!) and she said, "See, I think it's beautiful, but if I didn't know better I wouldn't necessarily think that was an expensive treasure..."  LOL - my answer was "that's party why I love it so much!" I am not a big label girl - at least nothing over $1000 or birkins or anything with a logo more expensive than Coach or Kate Spade or Lilly Pulitzer or DVF  on it... somehow I just haven't gotten into bags over $500 and I don't buy them because they're the "it" bag  - so I love that it's kind of subtle and doesn't scream "I spent $10,000 on this!" KWIM? I love them b/c I honestly love them and the fact that they are kind of exclusive and special is like the icing on the cake - but I don't mind the icing being my little secret!


----------



## loves

lol@mums

surfergirljen my mother was looking at my clover pendant quite closely but didn't say anything. she probably thought it isn't cheap yet it doesn't have a brand on it. i love it when she gets puzzled.


----------



## mudmud

Congrats *lemontart* and *La Van*!!


----------



## Bitten

Wow *Lemontart*, your ring is gorgeous! I really love the Socrates collection, so delicate and feminine. Congratulations!

*LaVan*, I love that pendant on you, I had a look on your fabulous wardrobe thread and thought "Hmmm, that looks VCA-ish." Good to know I've now seen so much VCA thanks to this thread, I can spot it ! Any chance of close-up pics? 

*surfergirljen* I completely understand your perspective re. exclusivity of VCA. If I am lucky enough to buy a piece when I'm in Paris later this year, I know I will be able to wear it all the time here and no-one would ever recognise it. Not a bad thing, especially if I get into medical school and am back studying full time next year - I still will want to be able to wear my nice pieces but will have to err on the side of discretion!


----------



## Bethc

LaVan congrats on the necklace, it's so pretty!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!* 

*vancleef_fan - *OMG! That is definitely a torturous wait. Did you SA hint on how many more months it'll take her to get the Lotus ring for you? I hope it's before the price increase, otherwise, you can put a deposit to "lock" the price ... at least that's what they offer here. Out of curiosity, what size are you? By the way, my Birkin is vermillion color, swift leather with palladium hardware.

... Were you on holiday by any chance? I'm just being nosy LOL! 

*Sammyjoe / surfergirljen - *DH is definitely a sweetie. It's really nice of him to give me the necklace as a gift! It'll probably be the only jewelry/fashion-related item I'll get from him this year, and that's why I think it's so special! He said I should get the back engraved with his name ... I'm like, NO! LOL! :lolots: 

*kimber418 - *I agree with Sammyjoe's suggestion to link up two 10-motif necklaces if the gold matches. I've been thinking of doing the same for ages now for my 10-motif YG/MOP Vintage Alhambra necklace, but then I get distracted by other VCA beauties lol!  I think it's much more practical that way. And, like what you said, you can give one to each of your daughters.

*lemontart - *Congratulations on your gorgeous single-flower Socrate ring. It's so sparkly!

*loves - *Since you have the single motif clover earrings and necklace, could you kindly post a pic of them worn together if you have time? I'm thinking of getting the WG/MOP Vintage Alhambra earclips to match my necklace, but am wondering how it looks like. TIA! 

*Bitten - *You've got a good VCA eye lol! Here are some close-up pics of my new necklace.


----------



## loves

lavan i'll post it up as soon as i can get hold of a cam, i left mine back home.

i'm getting the 5 motif bracelet. i love the pendant/bracelet, earrings/bracelet combo. haven't tried wearing the pendant and earrings together yet.

hey i was planning to wear my pendant with my pearl lariat tomorrow, just like in your pic!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ The pendant does work really well with a long pearl necklace! At first, I thought maybe the overtones won't match as my pearls have a pink overtone. But they match pretty well regardless ... I guess maybe the tiny diamond in my pendant kind of breaks the tones a bit. Actually, alone, my pearl necklace is a bit tiny as the pearls are only 6-6.5 mm, but worn with the Alhambra pendant, the size looks just right!  

Yay ... can't wait to see your pics! Oh, when you get your 5-motif bracelet, that'll be a great combo to either your earclips or pendant ... or all together in case you feel matchy matchy once in a blue moon lol!


----------



## loves

haha dad to the rescue. he's a little shaky but he managed to get a few shots. the pics aren't great but my dad is regardless of pic quality 

lavan, totally agree pendant + pearl necklace is a gorgeous combi


----------



## dreamdoll

*La van*, both your DD and you look amazing!! Love your new pendant too!!

*lemontart*, congrats on your new ring! Beautiful!! 

*loves*, what a lovely pairup!! Hope to be "cousins" with you soon 

Lol, I'm still dithering between the YG and the WG..hmm..


----------



## loves

dreamdoll
thanks! can't wait to be cousins too. u still not decided on yg or wg? lol


----------



## dreamdoll

Lol yep, love them all!! 



loves said:


> dreamdoll
> thanks! can't wait to be cousins too. u still not decided on yg or wg? lol


----------



## loves

dreamdoll said:


> Lol yep, love them all!!


 
i have the same problem too


----------



## La Vanguardia

*loves - *Oooh, thanks so much for the pics! Your dad is fantastic to come to the rescue! Both pieces look gorgy together! Hey, are your earrings the same size as the pendant? I'm just wondering because in the pic, it seems like the pendant clover looks a tad bigger.

*dreamdoll - *Oh, my! Tough choice between YG and WG. I think it really depends what you're heart is singing for at the moment and which metal you'll prefer at the time of trying on the items. I have both YG/MOP and WG/MOP ... both are equally gorgeous. I  how MOP reflects in YG and I also think YG looks a tiny bit more formal than the WG/MOP combo. But, then again, it depends on what your heart desires.


----------



## loves

my ears are very small, so the earrings are the mini clover studs but they look bigger on me, the pendant is the normal size one lol


----------



## Sammyjoe

*Loves*, your dads a star!! love the look of the mini studs and vintage clover. It looks so cute and classic together! Great modelling shots!!

*La Van*, your pic is fab, I love the way you wore the pendant with the pearls!! I might mix my magic pendant with the H farandole to see the look. Sophie is so cute with her little sunnies!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*loves - *Thanks for clarifying! The mini earrings look like the normal size clover on your ears.

*Sammyjoe - *Thanks! Sophie's getting used to her sunglasses lol! Sometimes she eats them and other times she forgets she has them on lol! By chance, can you kindly post a pic of your Vintage Alhambra earclips worn together with your Magic pendant? Please, if you have time. Thanks! Oooh, I'd love to see how the Magic pendant goes together with the Farandole necklace ... me thinking very modern and edgy!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I will defo try to and post as soon as I can *La Van* 
I forgot you have a large collection of Alhambra as well! My mind for you has been the bird, the bird! Such a stunning ring! Really you could consider yourself content!!Lol!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Sammyjoe - * LMAO! The Bird, the Bird LOL! :lolots:

I'm very, very content  ... though it's quite fun to look and try out stuff LOL! 

Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## lemontart

Thanks *Bethc, Sammyjoe, loves, surferjengirl, mudmud, Bitten, La Van,* and *dreamdoll!!!* 

*La Van,* I really love your VCA collection and your outfit look perfect!!

*loves*, are you planning to get YG or WG 5 motif bracelet?  This one is the next on my list, but I am undecided whether I want YG or WG...i have the WG single motif necklace and ring, so WG will be a good match...but I also think maybe it's good to have something in a different tone. It's so hard to decide!!


----------



## surfergirljen

OMG those single motifs are making me drool... would so love to get one soon!!!


----------



## wintotty

So I took some pics of my humble VCA collection......

Rings







Earrings & Bracelets (just realized turquoise bracelet has 2 more links at the clasp than MOP bracelet....strange....)






10motif & 20motif










Magic 1 motif (wg & rg)


----------



## wintotty

You can see the color difference here...










And these are not by VCA, but something I recently purchased...

Tiffany necklace.....










Blue Topaz x Diamond Ring!



















Thank you for letting me share!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*La Van*, it's really a tough choice! I love them both, also found though that the YG mop looks slightly more pinkish on me than the WG mop...



La Vanguardia said:


> *loves - *Oooh, thanks so much for the pics! Your dad is fantastic to come to the rescue! Both pieces look gorgy together! Hey, are your earrings the same size as the pendant? I'm just wondering because in the pic, it seems like the pendant clover looks a tad bigger.
> 
> *dreamdoll - *Oh, my! Tough choice between YG and WG. I think it really depends what you're heart is singing for at the moment and which metal you'll prefer at the time of trying on the items. I have both YG/MOP and WG/MOP ... both are equally gorgeous. I  how MOP reflects in YG and I also think YG looks a tiny bit more formal than the WG/MOP combo. But, then again, it depends on what your heart desires.



*Wintotty*, your collection is amazing!!!! Thank you for sharing 



wintotty said:


> So I took some pics of my humble VCA collection......
> 
> Rings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earrings & Bracelets (just realized turquoise bracelet has 2 more links at the clasp than MOP bracelet....strange....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10motif & 20motif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic 1 motif (wg & rg)


----------



## Bethc

OMG!!!!  I just love your jewels!  Congratulations, everything is just gorgeous!   Thank you for sharing!

I love the RG Magic... hmmmm...


----------



## Bitten

*Wintotty*, thank you!!! 

It's so great to have all that VCA in one place for our viewing pleasure! And BTW, loving that blue topaz and diamond ring, that is absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations on all your beautiful bling!


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *Thank you everyone!*
> 
> *vancleef_fan - *OMG! That is definitely a torturous wait. Did you SA hint on how many more months it'll take her to get the Lotus ring for you? I hope it's before the price increase, otherwise, you can put a deposit to "lock" the price ... at least that's what they offer here. Out of curiosity, what size are you? By the way, my Birkin is vermillion color, swift leather with palladium hardware.
> 
> ... Were you on holiday by any chance? I'm just being nosy LOL!
> 
> *Sammyjoe / surfergirljen - *DH is definitely a sweetie. It's really nice of him to give me the necklace as a gift! It'll probably be the only jewelry/fashion-related item I'll get from him this year, and that's why I think it's so special! He said I should get the back engraved with his name ... I'm like, NO! LOL! :lolots:
> 
> *kimber418 - *I agree with Sammyjoe's suggestion to link up two 10-motif necklaces if the gold matches. I've been thinking of doing the same for ages now for my 10-motif YG/MOP Vintage Alhambra necklace, but then I get distracted by other VCA beauties lol!  I think it's much more practical that way. And, like what you said, you can give one to each of your daughters.
> 
> *lemontart - *Congratulations on your gorgeous single-flower Socrate ring. It's so sparkly!
> 
> *loves - *Since you have the single motif clover earrings and necklace, could you kindly post a pic of them worn together if you have time? I'm thinking of getting the WG/MOP Vintage Alhambra earclips to match my necklace, but am wondering how it looks like. TIA!
> 
> *Bitten - **You've got a good VCA eye lol! Here are some close-up pics of my new necklace.*



*LaVan* thank you so much for posting those fabulous close-up pics, that pendant is really pretty and so feminine. It goes so well with your outfit.

*sigh* I don't know how I'm going to survive until September before I can even look at VCA in real life...


----------



## surfergirljen

Oh my God Wintotty - Sunday evening jewelry porn!!! LOL what a drop dead stunning collection! I'm not sure anyone here can touch it - except for Ms. Vanguardia of course! I love your three rings side by side and the RG magic is stunning!!!


----------



## mudmud

Wow Wintotty! I nearly died after seeing those pictures!! 

That's an awesome collection!!!!


----------



## Bitten

surfergirljen said:


> Oh my God Wintotty - *Sunday evening jewelry porn!!! *LOL what a drop dead stunning collection! I'm not sure anyone here can touch it - except for Ms. Vanguardia of course! I love your three rings side by side and the RG magic is stunning!!!



 Naughty! And yet, soooo what I was thinking!!


----------



## Ascella

*La Van*: Congrats to your new necklace, your DH is so sweet.

*lemontart*: The Socrate looks beautiful on you!

*wintotty*: Thanks for sharing your collection, it is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

*Wintotty*, your collection is amazing!!! The pictures show the difference so well!!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Wintotty - *What a fabulous, fabulous collection! Wow, you have a piece for almost every occasion! That Lotus ring looks really glamorous closed! Are you thinking of adding more earrings? Oh, I also  that blue topaz/diamond ring!

*dreamdoll - *On me, the MOP/YG looks warmer. Also, the overtone of the MOP on my WG necklace looks more silvery, but it could also just be the natural characteristic of that part of the MOP used and the combination with WG.


----------



## Suzie

Wintotty, wow, your collection is amazing!


----------



## loves

wintotty LOVELY collection darling!

lemontart i'm getting the WG 5-motif. can't wait!


----------



## mudmud

*loves*, your earrings are gorgeous too (Sorry, I missed those photos before).

I can't wait to start my collection... need to travel overseas first!


----------



## wintotty

THANKS for kind comments evryone!.....now it's really scary to think I acquired all VCA pieces in 4 months period of time.... 

Lavan- I'm hoping to get mini alhambra earrings in Turquoise........I'm quite content after getting those. I may work on getting a 20 motif black onyx necklace, but not for a long time.


----------



## daluu

wintotty, your collection is absolutely amazing!


----------



## lemontart

Thanks *Ascella* 

*wintotty*, you have such a wonderful collection! I love them all!


----------



## kimber418

*lemontart-----that ring is gorgeous!  Now I cannot get it out of my head!!!!!
It is simply divine!

laVan*-that pendent is beautiful on you (love the ring also) and it looks great with your pearls........I have the YG turquoise vintage alhambra and love it.   

I am going to San Francisco this weekend to shop and a wedding.  I am calling ahead to see what NM has in vintage alhambra.  I am bringing my MOP YG 10 motif to see if I can match one with mine!  When I see lemontarts Socrates ring it is hard to get it out of my head.  

*Surfergir*l---I TOTALLY agree with you on the Van Cleef image thing.  I love in Austin nobody really knows what it is ......I get so many compliments on my turquoise clover.
I love that it is not "everywhere"..............it makes me want it more..............


----------



## kimber418

Wintotty---
Cannot stop going back to your collection.  I love it.  Great mix of beautiful pieces!


----------



## lemontart

kimber418 said:


> *lemontart-----that ring is gorgeous! Now I cannot get it out of my head!!!!!*
> *It is simply divine!*
> 
> *laVan*-that pendent is beautiful on you (love the ring also) and it looks great with your pearls........I have the YG turquoise vintage alhambra and love it.
> 
> I am going to San Francisco this weekend to shop and a wedding. I am calling ahead to see what NM has in vintage alhambra. I am bringing my MOP YG 10 motif to see if I can match one with mine! When I see lemontarts Socrates ring it is hard to get it out of my head.
> 
> *Surfergir*l---I TOTALLY agree with you on the Van Cleef image thing. I love in Austin nobody really knows what it is ......I get so many compliments on my turquoise clover.
> I love that it is not "everywhere"..............it makes me want it more..............


 
Thanks *kimber418*!  When I first saw the ring in the catalog at the store, I am not so sure if I like it...that's why the SA suggested to order it so that I can see the real thing. Once I received the ring, tried it on...I don't want to take it off


----------



## loves

mudmud thanks

i'm also thinking of a turquoise clover pendant or earrings (can't hv both). gosh this vca is horribly addictive.


----------



## lovely64

Lovely collection wintotty, I love your blue topaz ring!

This is going to sound silly but what is it that makes the VCA necklaces that expencive?


----------



## mudmud

lovely64 said:


> This is going to sound silly but what is it that makes the VCA necklaces that expencive?


Well the biggest reason is that the celebrities have given it unbelievable exposure, kind of "hyped" it up. If you look at the prices a number of years ago, they're nowhere as expensive as they are now.

Also the exclusivity is another reason. You don't see everybody wearing them (ok, celebrities are a different animal) on the streets as opposed to, say Tiffany, and hence are more desired by people that prefer not to have the same look as everybody else.

Finally, obviously the most important for us here, the brand itself spells quality and prestige and their designs are absolutely stunning as well as timeless and will last you decades!


----------



## La Vanguardia

kimber418 said:


> I am going to San Francisco this weekend to shop and a wedding.  I am calling ahead to see what NM has in vintage alhambra.  I am bringing my MOP YG 10 motif to see if I can match one with mine!



Have fun in SF and, hopefully, your SA has a perfect match for your 10-motif necklace! Oooh, do try out the different jewels ... you'll just never know which one will make your heart sing!



wintotty said:


> THANKS for kind comments evryone!.....now it's really scary to think I acquired all VCA pieces in 4 months period of time....
> 
> Lavan- I'm hoping to get mini alhambra earrings in Turquoise........I'm quite content after getting those. I may work on getting a 20 motif black onyx necklace, but not for a long time.



LOL! That's a lot of VCA in 4 months, but totally fabulous, gorgeous and drool-worthy pieces! I  your collection!

The 20-motif onyx necklace and mini turquoise earrings will be nice additions to your already massive VCA collection ... soon, you'll have more Alhambra inventory than some small VCA stands lol! Any chance you might want to add carnelian too? I haven't seen a red piece in your pics. 



lemontart said:


> When I first saw the ring in the catalog at the store, I am not so sure if I like it...that's why the SA suggested to order it so that I can see the real thing. Once I received the ring, tried it on...I don't want to take it off



The single flower Socrate ring really does suit you! It looks perfect on your fingers. From experience, the real thing worn/tried on by you is really, really different from how it looks in pictures or modelled by others. I think it's important to try on the pieces (or a similar one) to see if it suits you at all. 



loves said:


> gosh this vca is horribly addictive.



Totally! But the best thing is you can always wear it!!!



lovely64 said:


> This is going to sound silly but what is it that makes the VCA necklaces that expencive?



I think it's more of what makes ALL VCA pieces so expensive LOL!


----------



## Sammyjoe

mudmud said:


> Well the biggest reason is that the celebrities have given it unbelievable exposure, kind of "hyped" it up. If you look at the prices a number of years ago, they're nowhere as expensive as they are now.
> 
> Also the exclusivity is another reason. You don't see everybody wearing them (ok, celebrities are a different animal) on the streets as opposed to, say Tiffany, and hence are more desired by people that prefer not to have the same look as everybody else.
> 
> Finally, obviously the most important for us here, the brand itself spells quality and prestige and their designs are absolutely stunning as well as timeless and will last you decades!


 
I agree with a lot of your comments, I have found however that I cannot think of 1 english celeb that wears VCA ( well not yet), I can think of a few USA celebs like Mariah etc. I love the fact that no one apart from a few people know what it is, they just give comps based on the look


----------



## Bethc

^^ Unfortunately, where I live on the upper east side in Manhattan, the MOP Alhambra pieces are worn alot... I actually try to buy different pieces, just so I don't match what everyone else has.


----------



## lovely64

La Vanguardia said:


> Have fun in SF and, hopefully, your SA has a perfect match for your 10-motif necklace! Oooh, do try out the different jewels ... you'll just never know which one will make your heart sing!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! That's a lot of VCA in 4 months, but totally fabulous, gorgeous and drool-worthy pieces! I  your collection!
> 
> The 20-motif onyx necklace and mini turquoise earrings will be nice additions to your already massive VCA collection ... soon, you'll have more Alhambra inventory than some small VCA stands lol! Any chance you might want to add carnelian too? I haven't seen a red piece in your pics.
> 
> 
> 
> The single flower Socrate ring really does suit you! It looks perfect on your fingers. From experience, the real thing worn/tried on by you is really, really different from how it looks in pictures or modelled by others. I think it's important to try on the pieces (or a similar one) to see if it suits you at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally! But the best thing is you can always wear it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *I think it's more of what makes ALL VCA pieces so expensive LOL*!


 I know that ALL VCA pieces are expencive.

Thanks mudmud for your explanation. I just thought the prices were higher than how much some of the items look like they are worth IKWIM? I have also seen them on loads of people so the exclusivity didn´t strike me TBH.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*lovely - *I'm aware that you're familiar with VCA price points. However, I wrote what I wrote partly as a joke and also because I don't think it only applies to necklaces. There are a few collections that make one wonder "what the heck?" in terms of pricing. One example, for me, are the single flower mini Socrate earrings. They are beautiful, but for the miniscule size and carat weight, I'm still scratching my head why they cost around USD 5,000 (at least here).

*mudmud - *I agree with many of your points. I do think though that the celebrity thing and exclusivity are a bit subjective. I'm assuming that quite a bit of women who wear VCA are successful in their professions/careers and are NOT drawn by celebrities. I, for one, like VCA because of the design and craftsmanship. 

Regarding the exclusivity, it also depends on which collection and where one lives. I think the Alhambra line falls in this category. However, I love the design and I think it's a very classic and elegant collection that can spice up any outfit and can easily be worn from day to night. In addition, I think the MOP ones are perfect alternatives to classic pearl jewelry. Where I live, I rarely see women wear it. Having said that, my SA said that the Swiss buy A LOT of high jewelry pieces that they wear on private soirées!

*Bethc - *Do you think the diamond VCA pieces are less ubiquitous and more discreet than the Alhambra line in Manhattan?


----------



## lovely64

^^^
I understand that, I was just having a meno-pausal moment

One would think that the 20 motives necklace had diamonds all around it considering the high price.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Personally I think the prices for VCA are high but *it is what it is*. Why is Hermes / Chanel etc so high in price??? It is leather, nice leather but still leather. People pay what they can afford and if more importantly you love something, get it. Life is full of choices, simply make the ones right for you.


----------



## lovely64

I certainly didn´t mean to step on any toes! I was just wondering since I know there are no diamonds on the MOP necklaces (or that I know of at least). I did NOT mean to imply that they are not beautiful pieces, they are very cute, I was simply taken aback when I read that the 20 is close to $10 000, that´s all

Obviously you should buy what you love, if you buy what you don´t love, then you´re a fool.


----------



## Bethc

LaVan - I saw this in the NY Times, about the Hermes sample sale... 

...A few wore dark pinstripes or carried Wall Street Journals; many wore heels and oversize sunglasses. About a third seemed to be wearing some variation of the ubiquitous cloverleaf charm necklace (the one made by Van Cleef & Arpels; on the Upper East Side, it&#8217;s the modern-day version of pearls)...

When I wear my Butterfly ring and some of my other non-Alhambra pieces, people will comment on them, but they do not automatically know it's VCA.


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Woooahhh!!!!

1/3 wearing Alhambra pieces?! That's A LOT!!!

Thanks for the Manhattan insight!


----------



## Bethc

Then again, it was at the H sale, I'm sure there's a lot of crossover between H and VCA...


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Bethc - *So true ... H and VCA lovers unite! LOL! 

*Sammyjoe - *I totally agree with you on the VCA price point explanation!


----------



## lovely64

loves said:


> haha dad to the rescue. he's a little shaky but he managed to get a few shots. the pics aren't great but my dad is regardless of pic quality
> 
> lavan, totally agree pendant + pearl necklace is a gorgeous combi


 You look absolutely beautiful in the first picture loves! Tell your dad that he took a wonderful picture, and your earrings and necklace are lovely!


----------



## Sammyjoe

lovely64 said:


> *I certainly didn´t mean to step on any toes!* I was just wondering since I know there are no diamonds on the MOP necklaces (or that I know of at least). I did NOT mean to imply that they are not beautiful pieces, they are very cute, I was simply taken aback when I read that the 20 is close to $10 000, that´s all
> 
> Obviously you should buy what you love, if you buy what you don´t love, then you´re a fool.


 
Thanks *La Van* 

*Lovely64,* I don't think you stepped on anyone's toes at all.
Someone once said to me "*sammyjoe*, why do you want to spend x on MOP? Its just shell, why do you want to spend x on anything from VCA?" 

It's simple, I love the design and I will pay for it (get discounts, save, presents etc) Why do some women pay $10,000 for a birkin?? They do because they love it. It is still a bag....

UK *VCA* fans - still no news on the price increase coming our way, I have heard they might bring it in later - June was mentioned.


----------



## lovely64

^^^
Good.

I can justify the price for a Birkin because it´s handmade as opposed to other machine made bags. I was just curious if the MOP was made in a super special way out of super special materials. I am still very new to the style, and all the different items. A 20 motif is the same as a Birkin

It didn´t do anyting for me nor peak my interest, until I checked out this thread. That´s how easily swayed I am.


----------



## Greenstar




----------



## Sammyjoe

My DH thinks I am nuts. I had to put my hair up so you can see the sizes. Both wg MOP.


----------



## Bethc

SammyJoe - you look great!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Bethc


----------



## mudmud

*Sammyjoe* you look stunning! What a lovely set!

*La Van* I agree the exclusivity thing depend on where you are! That's the same as a Hermes Birkin  Same with the celebrity issue, a lot of us here aren't into Hermes because of the celebrity even though so many people are obviously inspired by them. That's why they're so successful. To sum it up, they're expensive just because *they can*! Many of us still appreciate what VCA is and are happy to buy at this price point.  I think you've nailed it, when you said the alhambra is very classic and elegant and can be worn both *day and night*! I cannot agree more with you!  I was thinking exactly the same that with an Alhambra pearl necklace I could dress up with say diamond earrings and diamong ring at night, or dress down with casuals during the day!

Totally agree with *Bethc*, there's an obviously crossover between H and VCA 

You didn't step on any toes *lovely64*! We all know VCA is very expensive and like all luxury brands, it's very subjective to say whether it's worth it or not. Everybody sees things differently.


----------



## surfergirljen

Oooh hot topic girls! 

One thing is clear - "things" are worth what you'll pay for them... for whatever reason!  There's been a lot of debate about this on the Tiffany's threads... you can discuss until you're blue in the face but in the end everyone has to follow their hearts.  But truly I do think a lot of these things (birkins, vca, louboutins), though extremely well made, are at least 50% name/cache. But that's okay with me... I wouldn't buy a Birkin but I did buy my "marked up" Tiffany's diamond and wedding band and y'all know I love my VCA!   The mark-up for design/quality of craftmanship/name is hard to put a number on... but it's easy enough to find out the material value of something - if I had my MOP/WG 20 motif necklace appraised just for materials I'm sure it would NOT be $10,000!  But I love the design and craftmanship and that means something to me. I was happy to pay 30% extra to have THE Tiffany's setting even if other girls thought I was nuts/could get a bigger rock for the money.  But even if I had the money I'd never be able to spend $10,000 on a bag - never! (not that I don't love them - I wouldn't spend $150,000 on a car either).  To each his own!

Anyway on to more fun things - hee hee... VCA made an appearance last night at the CMA's!! Carrie Underwood rocked the 20 motif MOP WG - just like mine! 

http://laineygossip.com/Carrie_Unde...he_Year_2010_19apr10.aspx?CatID=0&CelID=20315


----------



## kimber418

SammyJoe----Those are gorgeous on you.  I so want a pair of earrings now!
Are they the regular size?  Stunning....


----------



## Bitten

*SammyJoe*, I love those earrings especially, they look so elegant on you!

Is your pendant from the Magic Alhambra? It looks bigger than I was expecting for Vintage Alhambra.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Sammy, Sammy, Sammy!!! WOW! *

You look amazing! OMG! I love the proportion and balance of the Magic necklace together with the normal size Vintage Alhambra earclips ... what a stunner! You decided really well combining these two pieces. The WG and MOP just pops beautifully on you; I can totally see you walking down the street turning heads!

Thanks so much for posting. Now I'm really, really tempted by your earrings. Oooh, I have to definitely try them on next time I'm at VCA. Can you believe that I've tried on so many things there but never the normal size Alhambra earclips!!! 



Sammyjoe said:


> My DH thinks I am nuts. I had to put my hair up so you can see the sizes. Both wg MOP.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks *mudmud*, *kimber*, *bitten* and *la van*  even with my small collection you are all so kind and welcoming 

*Bitten*, the pendant is the magic.
*Kimber*, the earrings are the vintage size. You can get the mini size (smaller) and the magic size (bigger). The vintage size earrings are the same size as the motifs used in the vintage necklace and bracelet.
*La Van*, I really hope you get these, they can be worn all day and night

I am hoping to get 1 or 2 more pieces for 2010 and then simply enjoy what I have, I just need to decide on what pieces


----------



## loves

lovely64 thank you 

sammyjoe gorgeous, you made me give the bigger pieces a 2nd look


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks *Loves* , its worth giving items another look and try on because you will never know. 1 of the things I love about VCA is the fact that when you have a SA working with you, you can just take your time, try things on without feeling under pressure. I find it an enjoyable time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

can someone recommend a good place in DC or Northern VA to purchase VCA and a SA - Thanks.

*Sammy* - my goodness, girlie!!!  Both pieces look FAB
*LaVan* - that ring is a vision of lovliness.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks *DC Cutie*  I think Calisnoopy is in your neck of the woods, she or someone will defo be able to help you


----------



## La Vanguardia

Sammyjoe said:


> I am hoping to get 1 or 2 more pieces for 2010 and then simply enjoy what I have, I just need to decide on what pieces



Let's help you with that ... shall we! 

Ring? Bracelet? Another pair of earrings? A 10-motif necklace?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Since you seem to be in 'enabler' mode this morning, *LaVan* and *SammyJoe* is kinda new to VCA as well. May I ask a question if you guys don't mind:

As a newbie, what pieces would you recommend and why?  List details - colors, metals, etc.   I'm interested in necklace or bracelet (one or the other) and earrings to complete the look.  But If I'm pushed over the edge I may get all three pieces


----------



## loves

dc cutie i'm a vca newbie too.

i started off with the clover mop pendant in wg cos i'm a wg person. then i had to get the earrings cos they're great for work. i'm adding the 5 motif bracelet to my collection very very soon. i really like the pendant/ bracelet or earrings/bracelet combo. it's just too pretty to resist.

i'm also thinking of a turquoise pendant but would prefer dangly earrings. there's one like it yes?  but that would have to be a little later in the year.

you can also look at the sweet alhambra range iirc, i got the wg mop butterfly much earlier on. did i say vca is addictive?

OT: vca can be healthy too. i told myself if i indulge i promise to exercise daily as long as it isn't raining or i'm not sick. so far i'm all accessorised out and fitter than ever


----------



## La Vanguardia

DC-Cutie said:


> Since you seem to be in 'enabler' mode this morning, *LaVan* and *SammyJoe* is kinda new to VCA as well. May I ask a question if you guys don't mind:
> 
> As a newbie, what pieces would you recommend and why?  List details - colors, metals, etc.   I'm interested in necklace or bracelet (one or the other) and earrings to complete the look.  But If I'm pushed over the edge I may get all three pieces



*Get all three!!!!!* 

Let me start with the typical "it depends on what you're looking for" LOL! 

For a quintessential everyday VCA look, I'd recommend the MOP Vintage Alhambra collection. It's perfect for casual/formal and day/night use. As stated in the New York Times, it's the modern day version of pearls ... although I think the Alhambra collection has also been around for decades. I think it's a perfect alternative to classic pearl jewelry and can spice up any outfit. 

As for the metal tone, it really depends on your skin tone. On YG, I think the MOP stands out and looks more formal. On WG, it's more modern, edgy, casual but still utterly beautiful ... just look at Sammyjoe!

For the necklace, you can choose between:
*- Single clover:* Perfect for everyday. There's also the limited edition WG with a diamond in the middle and the back can be engraved for a more personal touch
*- Magic:* Bigger clover for a more striking effect, but I think it's limited edition and right only comes in WG and RG
*- 10 motifs: *Can easily be worn day to night and look more dressy
*- 20 motifs: *A dream to have! The perfect alternative to a long strand of pearls! This can go perfectly with jeans or a LBD.


----------



## Sammyjoe

La Vanguardia said:


> Let's help you with that ... shall we!
> 
> Ring? Bracelet? Another pair of earrings? A 10-motif necklace?


 
 *La Van, *10 motif necklace and between the finger ring is top of my list so far!

*DC, *I lusted for the pieces for about 1 year before I took the plunge. I decided to get the magic pendant first because I feel its a classic piece and can be worn night and day. I decided to go for WG because my e ring and wedding band are plat. If I had the funds I would get the YG as well. I put the magic on and loved it, then thought a pair of earrings would top off the set. My DH got me the WG vintage MOP earrings for Vals day (late) and I feel that those 2 pieces can be worn day and night so if I didnt get another piece, I would be content with those 2 pieces.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I agree with your list *La Van* 

A few ladies here have the 20 and 10 motif which is TDF, in fact any VCA is TDF. This thread is addictive for sure


----------



## La Vanguardia

Sammyjoe said:


> *La Van, *10 motif necklace and between the finger ring is top of my list so far!



RING! RING! RING! Mostly because you already have the stunning Magic necklace! With the ring, you can wear it either with your earrings or the necklace ... or all together if you feel like it!

Plus, the BTF rings are so unique and very, very VCA! Are you thinking of the 2-clover one in MOP/Grey MOP or WG MOP/MOP? Or Butterfly/Clover combo?



Sammyjoe said:


> I agree with your list *La Van*
> 
> A few ladies here have the 20 and 10 motif which is TDF, in fact any VCA is TDF. This thread is addictive for sure



OMG! I'd love to have a 20-motif necklace ... I'm still debating between linking my YG/MOP 10-motif one with another YG/MOP 10-motif or get a 20-motif WG turquoise one. Anyway, that'll be way in the future lol!


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *Get all three!!!!!*
> 
> Let me start with the typical "it depends on what you're looking for" LOL!
> 
> For a quintessential everyday VCA look, I'd recommend the MOP Vintage Alhambra collection. It's perfect for casual/formal and day/night use. As stated in the New York Times, it's the modern day version of pearls ... although I think the Alhambra collection has also been around for decades. I think it's a perfect alternative to classic pearl jewelry and can spice up any outfit.
> 
> As for the metal tone, it really depends on your skin tone. On YG, I think the MOP stands out and looks more formal. On WG, it's more modern, edgy, casual but still utterly beautiful ... just look at Sammyjoe!
> 
> For the necklace, you can choose between:
> *- Single clover:* Perfect for everyday. There's also the limited edition WG with a diamond in the middle and the back can be engraved for a more personal touch
> *- Magic:* Bigger clover for a more striking effect, but I think it's limited edition and right only comes in WG and RG
> *- 10 motifs: *Can easily be worn day to night and look more dressy
> *- 20 motifs: *A dream to have! The perfect alternative to a long strand of pearls! This can go perfectly with jeans or a LBD.



LaVan, thank you for your post. It's nice for a complete neophyte to get some guidance on VCA. I am planning on making a trip to VCA at Place Vendome when I'm in Paris this year and will definitely be checking out a whole variety of pieces thanks to this thread ! From an actual purchasing perspective, I'm certainly leaning towards a Vintage Alhambra single motif pendant. 

Can anyone advise whether this comes in YG with grey MOP? I've seen it on the VCA website, but I think it was only as part of the Magic collection, it might not be available in the Vintage single pendant.  Anyone's thoughts on this gratefully received!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*La Vanguardia*  - thanks for the rundown.  

Thanks to everyone else for your inputs, too.  Now off to do some research.


----------



## surfergirljen

I love that the alhambra is the "new pearls" ... makes me feel like I bought a classic!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks *La Van*, I am thinking about the 2 clover Grey MOP and White MOP WG between the finger ring. My SA said the same thing about me getting the ring. 

I think you could later get the 10 motif to make it 20 motif and that way you can be totally flexible with the wearing of it. Ooh, BUT the 20 motif is so beautiful, such a tough choice, but you have time!

Have a great time in Paris *Bitten*!! I have not seen the YG grey MOP vintage irl, but if it is on the website, it should be possible, it might need to be ordered in or made in the workshop.


----------



## lanasyogamama

SammyJoe, that looks SO pretty against your skin.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks *Lanasyogamama*  I hope you get your love bangle, you will love it forever


----------



## wintotty

Sammyjoe said:


> Thanks *La Van*, I am thinking about the 2 clover Grey MOP and White MOP WG between the finger ring. My SA said the same thing about me getting the ring.
> 
> I think you could later get the 10 motif to make it 20 motif and that way you can be totally flexible with the wearing of it. Ooh, BUT the 20 motif is so beautiful, such a tough choice, but you have time!
> 
> Have a great time in Paris *Bitten*!! I have not seen the YG grey MOP vintage irl, but if it is on the website, it should be possible, it might need to be ordered in or made in the workshop.



Sammyjoe, you look gorgeous with the magic necklace and vintage earrings! I'm totally enabling you to get the BTF ring to go with your set. Today I'm wearing the Magic WG necklace and BTF Ring (turq butterfly x WG MOP clover), and looks really fun and pretty! I really love the grey x white MOP BTF ring, which is more classic and can wear all year long!


----------



## lovely64

Another silly question, what´s the single clover necklace called (the smaller version)? I tried to look through the thread but couldn´t find it..


----------



## kimber418

SammyJoe, 
If I come home from San Francisco with a pair of WG MOP Vintage Alhambra earrings can I blame it on you??????  Please!!!!!!!  Just Blame nothing else!   I keep going back to your picture.  I think I will have to get YG though because that is what my 10 motif necklace is!


----------



## Sammyjoe

for sure blame me *Kimber*!! I think you are so lucky to have the 10 motif!! 
Thanks *Wintotty* , your collection is tdf I am going to try on the Between the finger ring and I am leaning towards that


----------



## La Vanguardia

Bitten said:


> Can anyone advise whether this comes in YG with grey MOP? I've seen it on the VCA website, but I think it was only as part of the Magic collection, it might not be available in the Vintage single pendant.  Anyone's thoughts on this gratefully received!



I've only seen the single grey MOP in a ring. It's YG and Magic size. Oooh, that's so exciting to be visit the VCA mothership in Paris. I  Place Vendome. Oh, and if you get your VCA there, the carrying bag is exclusive to the mothership ... at least that's what the SA told me when I got my Sweet Alhambra bracelet.



surfergirljen said:


> I love that the alhambra is the "new pearls" ... makes me feel like I bought a classic!



LOL! Gives us more justification for the purchase lol!



Sammyjoe said:


> Thanks *La Van*, I am thinking about the 2 clover Grey MOP and White MOP WG between the finger ring. My SA said the same thing about me getting the ring.



That's a great choice. I think it's fabulous and I  the contrast between grey MOP and white MOP. Let us know what you think when you try the ring on again.



kimber418 said:


> SammyJoe,
> If I come home from San Francisco with a pair of WG MOP Vintage Alhambra earrings can I blame it on you??????  Please!!!!!!!  Just Blame nothing else!   I keep going back to your picture.  I think I will have to get YG though because that is what my 10 motif necklace is!



Blame it on Sammyjoe, blame it on Sammyjoe! You were pushed to edge and couldn't resist the earrings from her bloody pic LOL!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^


----------



## kimber418

I will tell DH that it was all Sammyjoe's fault!!!!


----------



## Suzie

lovely64 said:


> Another silly question, what´s the single clover necklace called (the smaller version)? I tried to look through the thread but couldn´t find it..


 
If this is the one you mean lovely, it is the vintage alhambra pendant. Mine is in mother of pearl and white gold.


----------



## twigski

lovely64 said:


> Another silly question, what´s the single clover necklace called (the smaller version)? I tried to look through the thread but couldn´t find it..


 
If you are talking about the plain MOP in yg it might be the single motif from the sweet alhambra line. It's a smaller version & the loop where the chain connects to the clover is different.


----------



## Suzie

^Did I get the name of my necklace right twigski?


----------



## lovely64

Thanks *Suzie* and *twigski*!


----------



## Bitten

Girls, I'm having some issues - I'm being drawn towards the Caresse d'Orchidees by Cartier as well as all the beautiful VCA!  Somehow this trip to Paris is going to be torture!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Have an open mind *Bitten * ( I am sure you will )when you go to Paris, Cartier, VCA and another brand for example Boucheron etc may take your fancy. Have lots of fun trying things on


----------



## Bitten

Sammyjoe said:


> Have an open mind *Bitten * ( I am sure you will )when you go to Paris, Cartier, VCA and another brand for example Boucheron etc may take your fancy. Have lots of fun trying things on



I know, somehow I think being 'open' to amazing jewellery will be the last of my problems!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Suzie - *You got the name of your necklace right! It's the limited edition Vintage Alhambra single motif MOP with a diamond!

*Bitten - *FOCUS! FOCUS! LOL! It's difficult to choose between all the fabulous jewelry out there. I was also intrigued by the Orchids collection of Cartier, but after I tried them on, they didn't sing to me as much as VCA (for example, they weren't 3D enough compared to VCA flower designs). Plus, they're also quite pricey so I prefer then to add a little bit more and get something VCA.


----------



## twigski

Suzie said:


> ^Did I get the name of my necklace right twigski?


 Yes  I don't even know that the single motif really has a true name but IIRC the small is from the sweet line which only comes in the yg. BTW I love your necklace


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *Suzie - *You got the name of your necklace right! It's the limited edition Vintage Alhambra single motif MOP with a diamond!
> 
> *Bitten - *FOCUS! FOCUS! LOL! It's difficult to choose between all the fabulous jewelry out there. *I was also intrigued by the Orchids collection of Cartier, but after I tried them on, they didn't sing to me as much as VCA* (for example, they weren't 3D enough compared to VCA flower designs). Plus, they're also quite pricey so I prefer then to add a little bit more and get something VCA.


 
 You're right, it will be easier once I've actually seen the pieces in real life and tried them on. It's overwhelming just browsing on the Internet, there's so much beautiful jewellery out there!


----------



## mudmud

La Vanguardia said:


> *Bitten - *FOCUS! FOCUS! LOL!


Hehe *La Van* I agree with you!! That's what I'm trying to do at the moment!  I think VCA is a little more special for me because in Australia there's no VCA store whereas there's Cartier, Bulgari and T&C!

Arrgh!!! I'm dying to go on an overseas trip *NOW*!!


----------



## Suzie

La Vanguardia said:


> *Suzie - *You got the name of your necklace right! It's the limited edition Vintage Alhambra single motif MOP with a diamond!
> 
> *La Van, *I wish mine had a diamond but it doesn't, must be the photo.


----------



## Bitten

mudmud said:


> Hehe *La Van* I agree with you!! That's what I'm trying to do at the moment!  *I think VCA is a little more special for me because in Australia there's no VCA store whereas there's Cartier, Bulgari and T&C!*
> 
> Arrgh!!! I'm dying to go on an overseas trip *NOW*!!


 
Hey, I'm in Australia too!! No VCA, it is TORTURE!!


----------



## Suzie

^I agree!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Suzie said:


> *La Van, *I wish mine had a diamond but it doesn't, must be the photo.



Oops, must be my tired eyes! In any case, your necklace is fabulous!


----------



## Bitten

Suzie said:


> ^I agree!



Too right! I think we should campaign for a VCA store immediately!


----------



## mudmud

Bitten said:


> Too right! I think we should campaign for a VCA store immediately!


There'll be a few votes just from this thead alone


----------



## meds00

Bitten said:


> Hey, I'm in Australia too!! *No VCA, it is TORTURE*!!



I agree! But having VCA in Oz would also be a torture to the bank balance! Oh, soo many beautiful pieces... Ok, need to focus on acquiring a Birkin first. *runs away from this addictive thread*.


----------



## diamond lover

all your pieces are so gorgeous!  I bought my first VCA vintage alhambra MOP WG bracelet today.  I am in love with the YG 2-flower Frivole ring.  It looks v v gorgeous, looks much better when worn on finger than just on display cabinet.  Too bad it only comes with YG (they hv WG, but all diamonds), or else I must have gotten it too.  Anyone knows if they will have WG produced in the coming future?  

How much is it in the US and Europe, in HK, it's 29xxx HKD (USD3840).  Anyone has the YG 2-flower Frivole ring who can post an action pic?  Thank you!  I've chased all the posts from these 2xx pages and knew La Van has this gorgeous YG 2-flower Frivole ring.  She has a v nice collection!!!


----------



## loves

diamond lover, i also chased all these posts before i posted lol i love everyone's collection here.


----------



## whistlez

uhmm... I am a VCA lover, but I too have been bitten by the orchidees and just put down my deposit for a pair of exquisite earrings! 

Guilty!



Bitten said:


> Girls, I'm having some issues - I'm being drawn towards the Caresse d'Orchidees by Cartier as well as all the beautiful VCA!  Somehow this trip to Paris is going to be torture!!


----------



## Bitten

whistlez said:


> uhmm... I am a VCA lover, but I too have been bitten by the orchidees and just put down my deposit for a pair of exquisite earrings!
> 
> Guilty!



Sprung!!! 

How fantastic though!  Which earrings are you getting???


----------



## Greenstar

whistlez said:


> uhmm... I am a VCA lover, but I too have been bitten by the orchidees and just put down my deposit for a pair of exquisite earrings!
> 
> Guilty!


 I would love to see the pix of your earrings


----------



## diamond lover

i just checked out the Cartier orchid line. they also have twin flower ring like VCA frivole twin flower ring. by just looking at the cartier ring from picture, VCA frivole ring looks nicer.  does anyone of u know if Cartier carries orchird twin flower ring with 1 diamond in the centre (not pave diamonds)?
the twin diamond cartier ring is only USD3050 vs VCA frivole ring at USD3840.

has anyone tried both and can share the differences?  I've tried VCA frivole and i think it looks v nice and extravagant on my finger. i want a white gold ring within HKD30000 so not much choices. I want a more extravagant ring.  if VCA's frivole comes with WG, i will definitely go for it.

http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/b4083200-caresse-d-orchidees-par-cartier-ring


----------



## xblackxstarx

can someone please help me? i'm really interested in purchasing the sweet alhambra yg wmop clover bracelet but it comes in large/small (adult/child) according to harrods ... i'm confused. does this mean the length of the bracelet is different or the size of the clover? if its a length difference does anyone have any idea what the measurements are? if you dont know the exact difference is the childs too small for an adult wrist? reason i ask is as im interested in them for me and my daughter and i'd prefer to get her one that will fit her as a teenager not just as an infant . this will be my first van cleef and arpels purchase and hopefully first of many


----------



## loves

xblackxstarx i have the sweet alhambra yg mop butterfly but it came only in one size. i got it resized so it wasn't so loose on me. perhaps there are different sizes but i was only shown that one size/length. i think the size of the charm ie clover butterfly etc in the range is only just that one size.


----------



## La Vanguardia

xblackxstarx said:


> can someone please help me? i'm really interested in purchasing the sweet alhambra yg wmop clover bracelet but it comes in large/small (adult/child) according to harrods ... i'm confused. does this mean the length of the bracelet is different or the size of the clover? if its a length difference does anyone have any idea what the measurements are? if you dont know the exact difference is the childs too small for an adult wrist? reason i ask is as im interested in them for me and my daughter and i'd prefer to get her one that will fit her as a teenager not just as an infant . this will be my first van cleef and arpels purchase and hopefully first of many



The clover size is the same, it's the length that's different. I have the YG/MOP in adult size. I also got my baby the adult size Sweet Alhambra ID bracelet and VCA just added extra closing links instead of shortening the chain. This way, my baby can use it now until she's an adult.

Unless you have a very tiny wrist, the children's size is too short for adults.



diamond lover said:


> has anyone tried both and can share the differences?  I've tried VCA frivole and i think it looks v nice and extravagant on my finger. i want a white gold ring within HKD30000 so not much choices. I want a more extravagant ring.  if VCA's frivole comes with WG, i will definitely go for it.



I've tried on both and can honestly say that I way prefer VCA's 2-flower Frivole over the 2-flower Orchid. The Orchid looks quite flat worn and not 3D enough for me.


----------



## loves

my SA's not around, can someone tell me is there onyx clover with wg? i've only seen yg ones so far. thanks!


----------



## diamond lover

La Vanguardia said:


> The clover size is the same, it's the length that's different. I have the YG/MOP in adult size. I also got my baby the adult size Sweet Alhambra ID bracelet and VCA just added extra closing links instead of shortening the chain. This way, my baby can use it now until she's an adult.
> 
> Unless you have a very tiny wrist, the children's size is too short for adults.
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried on both and can honestly say that I way prefer VCA's 2-flower Frivole over the 2-flower Orchid. The Orchid looks quite flat worn and not 3D enough for me.


 
thanks lavan

i checked there is a twin flower ring with 1 onyx and 1 white agate with some diamonds on the leaves from Chanel too! they have white gold! only 23100HKD. anyone tried on this? sorry i m off topic, i just want to know how it looks when worn on fingers. the Chanel shop i just called don't hv this in stock but can order if i want.

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Chanel...wItem&pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item1e5b881649
http://www.chanel.com/wfj-global/en-us/index.php


----------



## surfergirljen

loves said:


> haha dad to the rescue. he's a little shaky but he managed to get a few shots. the pics aren't great but my dad is regardless of pic quality
> 
> lavan, totally agree pendant + pearl necklace is a gorgeous combi



Okay so I've decided - as soon as I wrap the movie I'm working on right now I'm going to treat myself with this set in YG/MOP!!! I LOVE the mini earrings as I never really wear earrings much (am allergic to everything but gold and too lazy to put them in/take them out a lot!) but think this set is so classic - like owning a pearl set! So excited. It is done in 20 days... 

STILL waiting for my turquoise 20 motif!   If it's not here for July I'm going to be SO sad. What could look better with little white sundresses than TURQUOISE?! BOO! Come on VCA craftsmen, step on it!!


----------



## sbelle

I sometimes wish I had never discovered this thread .  Ok, not really.  But, I totally blame you lovely ladies (ok - not really ) and your beautiful VCA jewelry for drawing me into this addiction.

We just got back from a vacation in Italy and I came home with a pair of tigers eye yg vintage alhambra earrings.  Every year DH gets hit with anniversary, Mother's Day, and my birthday all within a month period.  He decided to start a little early and I wasn't going to argue!!


----------



## sbelle

surfergirljen said:


> STILL waiting for my turquoise 20 motif!  If it's not here for July I'm going to be SO sad. What could look better with little white sundresses than TURQUOISE?! BOO! Come on VCA craftsmen, step on it!!


 
I am so hoping that they are faster than they told you.  Waiting until July would be so hard!


----------



## Ascella

sbelle said:


> I sometimes wish I had never discovered this thread .  Ok, not really.  But, I totally blame you lovely ladies (ok - not really ) and your beautiful VCA jewelry for drawing me into this addiction.
> 
> We just got back from a vacation in Italy and I came home with a pair of tigers eye yg vintage alhambra earrings.  Every year DH gets hit with anniversary, Mother's Day, and my birthday all within a month period.  He decided to start a little early and I wasn't going to argue!!


You have got my dream earrings, congrats!! Please post a modeling photo when you can.


----------



## surfergirljen

Sorry to bug everyone - how much are the MOP vintage earrings and the mini earrings? THANKS!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*surfergirljen - *That's so cool that you're working on a movie! Yes, you definitely need a treat afterwards! As for the Vintage Alhambra earrings, I think there isn't a HUGE difference in price between the mini and normal size. I got my YG/MOP mini ones for around 1850 Swiss Francs (roughly USD 1750). I'll let the owners of the normal size chime in on the price.

*sbelle - *Yay! Congrats on your new earrings! Hey, did you ever solve the issue with Bluefly?


----------



## La Vanguardia

Oh, yeah! This thread is BAD! BAD! BAD! LOL!  Last night I dreamt I was strutting the 20-motif WG/turquoise Vintage Alhambra necklace ... ah, it was a fab dream!


----------



## Bitten

surfergirljen said:


> *Okay so I've decided - as soon as I wrap the movie I'm working on right now I'm going to treat myself with this set in YG/MOP!!! *I LOVE the mini earrings as I never really wear earrings much (am allergic to everything but gold and too lazy to put them in/take them out a lot!) but think this set is so classic - like owning a pearl set! So excited. It is done in 20 days...
> 
> STILL waiting for my turquoise 20 motif!   If it's not here for July I'm going to be SO sad. What could look better with little white sundresses than TURQUOISE?! BOO! Come on VCA craftsmen, step on it!!



Congratulations *surfergirljen*, I love the idea of rewarding yourself with VCA! 

It's not totally the same but I have decided that once I get my GAMSAT scores I will treat myself to something special...not sure what yet and unfortunately no VCA here so will have to make do with something else in the interim.


----------



## surfergirljen

Rewards are GOOD!  My friend is editing the movie and just bought herself the Cartier Ballon Blue in gold! LOL - my reward will be slightly less massive but just as loved! 

Thanks for the info - I think I do prefer the minis for myself anyway... so I guess for the combo I'm looking at around $3400. Not toooooooo offensive! 

Oh I did solve my Bluefly issue, yes! Bullied them into giving me a refund - they actually made a mistake on the listing (lucky I caught that b/c they were NOT going to budge and let me return the pendant from Canada - how retarded is that?!) ... they listed it I believe as the large one instead of small and I caught it, so they kind of had no choice. I was looking at their VCA listings today and noticed quite a few errors - ladies, unless you know your items well I wouldn't recommend buying from them! They listed the butterfly as from the "sweet" line and I'm pretty sure their Cartier "bangle" was the "love" bracelet ... although I'm not sure, but under "diameter across" it said 2.5 inches! ???? They are pretty lazy about it so you have to know what you're buying. In any case I WON'T be dealing with them again for jewelry, not when they don't honour returns to int'l buyers. 

SO excited to order my set!! Will order it from my girl in Naples as they're much faster than Birks!


----------



## surfergirljen

(ps I just realized La Van you were asking Sbelle about the bluefly thing! I think she returned it in the end. I was mad at them b/c I bought a Lauren K diamond pendant and then changed my mind like 2 hours after and they said I couldn't undo the order OR return it after it arrived b/c I was in Canada! So insane. Anyway it worked out, and now I have $2K towards my new set!!

ps La Van do you have pics of yourself modelling the minis by chance?


----------



## loves

surfergirljen... woohoo! congrats in advance! the mini earrings are very easy to wear and i prefer these to pearls (for now)
i'm also thinking of something in turquoise...and onyx.


----------



## mudmud

Wow I just noticed BlueFly JUST had another Estate sale... booo!!! I missed out on all the VCA pieces, sold out! :cry:


----------



## sbelle

La Vanguardia said:


> *sbelle - *Yay! Congrats on your new earrings! Hey, did you ever solve the issue with Bluefly?


 
I did resolve the issues with Bluefly and I have to say that they were great.  The customer service was superb.  I ended up not having any doubts on authenticity and learned a lot about vintage VCA in the process.  Sadly, I did end up returning the necklace even though I was sure it was authentic.


----------



## sbelle

mudmud said:


> Wow I just noticed BlueFly JUST had another Estate sale... booo!!! I missed out on all the VCA pieces, sold out! :cry:


 
I missed it too!  It seems that they always post these sales around the same time of day and I am never here.  Probably better for me that I'm not!





surfergirljen said:


> I was mad at them b/c I bought a Lauren K diamond pendant and then changed my mind like 2 hours after and they said I couldn't undo the order OR return it after it arrived b/c I was in Canada! So insane. Anyway it worked out, and now I have $2K towards my new set!!



I noticed yesterday when I looked at their Estate sale that it says no returns on International orders and wondered why.  It does seem crazy that they couldn't have cancelled the order just a couple hours later.  I am glad it worked out for you though!!!


----------



## xblackxstarx

thank u for everyones help about the sweet alhambra bracelet

i have one more question, are they solid 18k gold or are they gold plated?

i've seen people advertising van cleef & arpels gold plated clover jewelry and im assuming that would be fake ?


----------



## Bethc

I'm fairly certain that all VCA pieces are pure 18K, definately not gold plated.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*sbelle - *Glad you could resolve everything with Bluefly. Oh, well, I guess it was just not meant to be with the necklace. I'm sure another one will come your way, and this time, one that you're super duper happy with! 

*xblackxstarx - *I'm pretty sure that VCA only uses 18K gold and/or platinum ... I mean it's one of the most prestigious jewelry houses out there. I'm not aware of any piece that's gold plated.

*surfergirljen - *Here's a modelling pic of the mini Vintage Alhambra earrings. My earlobes are by no means mini LOL! But I like how the earrings sit perfectly in the middle of my earlobes.


----------



## pwecious_323

^ Looks beautiful. Thx for sharing the pix again. Do you mind telling us how much was it again?


----------



## surfergirljen

Thanks La Van!!  They do look perfect on you.

I just ordered them and they are on the way!!! YAYAY!!

I ordered the exact ones you're modelling there, La Van, and the matching single motif pendant. Both were $1600 USD.  I feel like I'm buying a true classic! Should help tide me over until my turquoise arrives this spring/summer!


----------



## surfergirljen

sbelle said:


> I missed it too!  It seems that they always post these sales around the same time of day and I am never here.  Probably better for me that I'm not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed yesterday when I looked at their Estate sale that it says no returns on International orders and wondered why.  It does seem crazy that they couldn't have cancelled the order just a couple hours later.  I am glad it worked out for you though!!!



Yeah... I happened to be online and threw almost all of the VCA in my shopping bag! Haha - but ended up emptying it out b/c there wasn't anything there I'd REALLY been lusting after or needed... I'd have loved the WG/MOP bracelet but hadn't been PLANNING on buying it in the near future, and since it was only $500 off I thought it best not to rush. That's what I hate about those flash sales, you have no time to think!! I think they relisted your TE necklace in that sale!  They get so much wrong in the descriptions and I REALLY don't like their return policy to Canada - and I actually found that I got a LOT of attitude from them when I called... so I'm almost ready to cancel my account there. Maybe buying jewelry online isn't a good idea - I seem to have NO luck with it!


----------



## surfergirljen

pwecious_323 said:


> ^ Looks beautiful. Thx for sharing the pix again. Do you mind telling us how much was it again?



$1600 USD for the minis...


----------



## AmberLeBon

Hi Ladies can I join the vca addiction support group? Have just ordered the vintage Alhambra mop wg single motif earrings yipeee! And I saw so many other tdf items.

Also does anyone own any of the green Alhambra yg??? Saw the necklace today irl and am in love!


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *sbelle - *Glad you could resolve everything with Bluefly. Oh, well, I guess it was just not meant to be with the necklace. I'm sure another one will come your way, and this time, one that you're super duper happy with!
> 
> *xblackxstarx - *I'm pretty sure that VCA only uses 18K gold and/or platinum ... I mean it's one of the most prestigious jewelry houses out there. I'm not aware of any piece that's gold plated.
> 
> *surfergirljen - *Here's a modelling pic of the mini Vintage Alhambra earrings. My earlobes are by no means mini LOL! But I like how the earrings sit perfectly in the middle of my earlobes.



*LaVan*, those earrings are gorgeous !! I really love the size, so elegant - I didn't know you could get mini Vintage?


----------



## daisybear

I bought a Van Cleef YG Vintage Alhambra grey MOP ring off the Bluefly sale in March.  I've been wearing it and have gotten some compliments.  I did bring it into the Van Cleef store in San Francisco and the SA said it was beautiful. I didn't tell him the origins, but I guess that was enough affirmation for me that it was authentic.  I ended up keeping it.  I saw the same ring in the window at Neiman's today.  I do wish they would give at least a certificate of authenticity and for only 20% off they should.  Next time I will most likely purchase from the store since it's so close to me and the savings are not significant.

I've become a Van Cleef fan and I'm just figuring out what my next purchase will be.  It will have to be a necklace, I need to pick out which one.


----------



## mudmud

*sbelle*, good to hear your issue with BlueFly is resolved!

*La Van* those earrings look gorgeous on you! I'm thinking of those too since I like smaller earrings that doesn't protrude over the ears and this size is perfect! The cheaper price obviously helps as well 

*surfergirljen*, congrats on ordering those earrings they are just beautiful as La Van modelled!

*AmberLeBon *welcome to the thread!! You don't need to own a VCA piece to join this thread, you just need to be a fan! Like me  But hope it won't be long until I feel like a legitimate thread member hehe!!

*daisybear* welcome!! 20% off is not a great deal but I would love to bump into one of those sales again hehe!! For your next piece, I think a pendant would match your lovely ring nicely!


----------



## vancleef fan

loves said:


> my SA's not around, can someone tell me is there onyx clover with wg? i've only seen yg ones so far. thanks!


 

Hi Loves,
I'm pretty sure the onyx is only made with YG, I have a  pair of small alhambra earrings in YG , beautiful combo....


----------



## vancleef fan

Bethc said:


> I'm fairly certain that all VCA pieces are pure 18K, definately not gold plated.


Hi *Beth*, I was told by my SA that all the VCA pieces are pure gold...

*AmberLeBon*, welcome to this dangerous/tempting thread....


----------



## AmberLeBon

thank you *mudmud *and *vancleef fan*! it is very dangerous and tempting! so many nice pieces to tempt..... ive really enjoyed looking through the beautiful items in this thread.


----------



## loves

vancleef, thanks


----------



## Bethc

vancleef fan said:


> Hi *Beth*, I was told by my SA that all the VCA pieces are pure gold...
> 
> *AmberLeBon*, welcome to this dangerous/tempting thread....


 
Thanks for confirming, I was pretty sure, but you never know...


----------



## Rockerchic

Hi gals,
I'm finding that I'm losing my drive for bags and and my mind has turned to jewelery.  I'm lusting after the lotus ring that Wintotty has. Is this the one that can be worn between the fingers but also swivles closed? Does anyone have shots of it being worn both ways? What is the price on this beauty? thanks!


----------



## sbelle

Have y'all ever been on www.1stdibs.com?  I have always gone it looking at furniture, but only realized yesterday that they have bags and jewelry.  They have an interesting collection of estate VCA.


----------



## sbelle

Rockerchic said:


> Hi gals,
> I'm finding that I'm losing my drive for bags and and my mind has turned to jewelery.  I'm lusting after the lotus ring that Wintotty has. Is this the one that can be worn between the fingers but also swivles closed? Does anyone have shots of it being worn both ways? What is the price on this beauty? thanks!


 
Be careful --hanging out here is very dangerous.


----------



## Rockerchic

sbelle said:


> Be careful --hanging out here is very dangerous.


I'm tens of thousands of dollars nervous already! Ugh...I think I fell for one of the most expensive pieces I've seen.


----------



## xblackxstarx

does anyone know the size of the clover on the sweet alhambra bracelet? this will be my first van cleef & arpels purchase and i'll definitly be making it soon. just curious on the size of the clover. i want it to be a noticeable peice not something too dramatic but just cute and noticeable


----------



## Rockerchic

wintotty said:


> Thanks everyone!! Every one of you are inspiration when in comes to my VCA purchases....
> 
> ANYWAYS.........didn't I asked you all to pray that the Lotus ring won't suit my fingers??????????
> 
> Sigh.......the ring was soooooooooooo gorgeous..............and I didn't have a coffee this morning..........................my brain wasn't working right..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it ended up on my fingers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Wow!!!!!! Wintotty helped me find this post...it is so incredibly gorgeous!


----------



## diamond lover

Rockerchic said:


> Hi gals,
> I'm finding that I'm losing my drive for bags and and my mind has turned to jewelery.  I'm lusting after the lotus ring that Wintotty has. Is this the one that can be worn between the fingers but also swivles closed? Does anyone have shots of it being worn both ways? What is the price on this beauty? thanks!


 

me 2!! - "I'm finding that I'm losing my drive for bags and and my mind has turned to jewelery."

if i can unload some stocks (pray for greece prb quickly resolved), i will get the frivole ring.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Rockerchic said:


> Hi gals,
> I'm finding that I'm losing my drive for bags and and my mind has turned to jewelery.  I'm lusting after the lotus ring that Wintotty has. Is this the one that can be worn between the fingers but also swivles closed? Does anyone have shots of it being worn both ways? What is the price on this beauty? thanks!



Welcome to the thread! You'll love it here!  Well, since you've already found the picture ... here's the price. 

USD 24,300

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/van-cleef-and-arpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111-4.html#post15027165


----------



## Rockerchic

La Vanguardia said:


> Welcome to the thread! You'll love it here!  Well, since you've already found the picture ... here's the price.
> 
> USD 24,300
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...t-worldwide-prices-537111-4.html#post15027165


 
Thanks La Van....I know I'm in trouble now...


----------



## La Vanguardia

Rockerchic said:


> Thanks La Van....I know I'm in trouble now...



You betcha! And it won't stop with the Lotus!


----------



## kim_mac

welcome, welcome rc!!!  i've taken a hiatus from bags as well and now i'm in full jewelry mode!  and this is a very very dangerous thread haha!


----------



## Bitten

Bitten said:


> *LaVan*, those earrings are gorgeous !! I really love the size, so elegant - I didn't know you could get mini Vintage?



Ok, it's really bad but I'm officially obsessed! 

*LaVan*, how could you show me more earrings!!!?? You know I have a problem! 

They're so perfect though, they're like a new version of pearl studs! I am putting together an official VCA list to look at and these babies have made it to the top!


----------



## Bri 333

What do you all think would be the perfect first VCA purchase? I am torn between 2 bracelets and am also open to pretty much any ring. Also prefer yellow gold. My heart is with the Alhambra ligne, think it is the Vintage Alhambra. They have a 5 motif bracelet with mother of pearl or onyx. There are also several rings. Help!


----------



## Bethc

I think a bracelet is a wonderful 1st piece, that way you'll see it whenever you look at your hand.

I think most people start with MOP, which is lovely for the Spring/Summer (or any time really), but you have to choose which sings to you more.

My 1st VCA piece was a WG/MOP bracelet.


----------



## diamond lover

Bri 333 said:


> What do you all think would be the perfect first VCA purchase? I am torn between 2 bracelets and am also open to pretty much any ring. Also prefer yellow gold. My heart is with the Alhambra ligne, think it is the Vintage Alhambra. They have a 5 motif bracelet with mother of pearl or onyx. There are also several rings. Help!


 
i bought my mOP WG bracelet recently, it's v nice. i tried Onyx in YG on, also v nice. i love BOTH! but most of my daily jewelry/watch are WG, so i bot WG MOP. i m sure one day i will buy the Onyx YG too!  

my 1st piece was a VCA vintage lion diamond brooch, 2nd is the MOP WG vintage alhambra bracelet. the 3rd piece will be from the frivole line. everything is so nice!


----------



## Bri 333

I did fall in love with the YG MOP 5 motif bracelet. It is so beautiful. Then saw the YG Onyx bracelet and got confused  They are both gorgeous. Would you say the MOP is the classic VCA stone though? Is yours the 5 motif bracelet?




Bethc said:


> I think a bracelet is a wonderful 1st piece, that way you'll see it whenever you look at your hand.
> 
> I think most people start with MOP, which is lovely for the Spring/Summer (or any time really), but you have to choose which sings to you more.
> 
> My 1st VCA piece was a WG/MOP bracelet.


----------



## Bri 333

Thanks! I wear yellow gold all the time so would get the MOP or Onyx with YG. Am so torn between them  Then of course also love the various rings. So am trying to decide between a bracelet or ring for my first piece.





diamond lover said:


> i bought my mOP WG bracelet recently, it's v nice. i tried Onyx in YG on, also v nice. i love BOTH! but most of my daily jewelry/watch are WG, so i bot WG MOP. i m sure one day i will buy the Onyx YG too!
> 
> my 1st piece was a VCA vintage lion diamond brooch, 2nd is the MOP WG vintage alhambra bracelet. the 3rd piece will be from the frivole line. everything is so nice!


----------



## Bethc

Bri 333 said:


> I did fall in love with the YG MOP 5 motif bracelet. It is so beautiful. Then saw the YG Onyx bracelet and got confused  They are both gorgeous. Would you say the MOP is the classic VCA stone though? Is yours the 5 motif bracelet?


 
Yes, I have the WG/MOP vintage 5 motif, after that I also added the WG/Turq and YG/plain bracelets.  I wear the MOP and Turq ones together sometimes with my diamond bracelet...  here's a pic of them with my Love cuff too...


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^bethc - stunning! love your diamond bracelet too!


----------



## Bri 333

I love your ring!! It's GORGEOUS!!! So is the VCA collection of course. 





wintotty said:


> You can see the color difference here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are not by VCA, but something I recently purchased...
> 
> Tiffany necklace.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Topaz x Diamond Ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!


----------



## Bethc

^^ Just so you know, Wintotty's bracelet is YG and the Magic motif necklace is RG... I love the RG necklace, I have it in WG and wouldn't mind having the RG one too!


----------



## Bri 333

Yup, think I am going to go with the YG MOP 5 motif bracelet. I have already tried it on 2-3x and my SA keeps teasing me about my indecisiveness  It is sooooooo beautiful and would go with a lot of my stuff. Plus I LOVE MOP. It is so elegant. 




Bethc said:


> Yes, I have the WG/MOP vintage 5 motif, after that I also added the WG/Turq and YG/plain bracelets. I wear the MOP and Turq ones together sometimes with my diamond bracelet... here's a pic of them with my Love cuff too...


----------



## luvpurse

Hi Ladies, I haven't visited this thread for a while. Spent last night going through page after page after page. You all look beautiful with fabulous VCA!

I still enjoy wearing my 20 mortif MOP WG so much. I attach one picture when I wore her as a bracelet. Love how versatile she is!

Somehow, I'm lusting over the pendant. I'm debating between Magic Alhambra pendant and Vintage Alhambra pendant, both in MOP WG. I know that both are same color as my 20 mortif. However, I don't wear any YG and I think MOP is classic.

What do you guys think? I want to go something that I can wear with me all the time. Also there are certain clothing such as a shirt that 20 mortif will look odd with.

Magic is a bit over $1k more than vintage one. Is it worth it? Do you know if WG is the limited edition? Which one do you think it's more classic?

Thanks for your help and hopefully you will enjoy the picture!


----------



## Chipper

Aha, *BRI333*!  I knew I'd find you here!  So we are rekindling our VCA addiction, I see.  Next time we go, it'll be YOUR turn to get something!


----------



## lychee124

Wow, I've been trying to stay away from this thread due to its enabling properties, but I can't resist anymore. I can't believe all of the goodies everyone has amassed over the past few months. Amazing! 

I've finally attached some pictures of my Socrates BTF ring. I had to wait a few months for them to special order my tiny size.







I also bought myself the Alhambra YG/MOP 10 motif for Mother's day. 





Then, I got another 10 motif to link together.


----------



## lychee124

Luvpurse, both the Vintage and Magic are gorgeous. Perhaps, the Magic might be better since it'll be a little different from your 20 motif. Maybe even layer it together?


----------



## AmberLeBon

Lychee - stunning purchases congrats


----------



## Bri 333

Great haul!!! Love everything 






lychee124 said:


> Wow, I've been trying to stay away from this thread due to its enabling properties, but I can't resist anymore. I can't believe all of the goodies everyone has amassed over the past few months. Amazing!
> 
> I've finally attached some pictures of my Socrates BTF ring. I had to wait a few months for them to special order my tiny size.
> 
> View attachment 1089393
> 
> 
> View attachment 1089394
> 
> 
> I also bought myself the Alhambra YG/MOP 10 motif for Mother's day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1089395
> 
> 
> Then, I got another 10 motif to link together.
> 
> View attachment 1089397
> 
> 
> View attachment 1089396


----------



## sugar20

lychee - stunning!! Socrates suits wundervoll  for your hands. which size of ring do you have?


----------



## daluu

lychee, i LOVE your ring! so delicate and fem!


----------



## lychee124

AmberLebon, Bri333, Sugar20, and Daluu: Thank you for the compliments. I am really enjoying my jewelry. As for the ring, I had to special order a size 45 (I think this is close to a size 3.5 USA).


----------



## luvpurse

lychee124 said:


> Luvpurse, both the Vintage and Magic are gorgeous. Perhaps, the Magic might be better since it'll be a little different from your 20 motif. Maybe even layer it together?



Thank you for your feedback, *lychee124*... Yeah, I'm leaning toward the Magic too but I'm also afraid that it might be too big to have it on all the time.

I love love love your right! Very lovely indeed... You have beautiful hands...


----------



## rileygirl

So many pretty pictures here...sigh.  I too am done with bags.  Tried on the Vintage Alhambra MOP pendant today.  Sooo in love.  Hope I get to have it soon.


----------



## diamond lover

rileygirl said:


> So many pretty pictures here...sigh. I too am done with bags. Tried on the Vintage Alhambra MOP pendant today. Sooo in love. Hope I get to have it soon.


 
hehe, go and sell one of your picotins to fund for the necklace!


----------



## Gator bag lady

Does anyone know when onyx and WG will be available, if ever? I am so longing for this combo! :wondering


----------



## Bethc

^^I've asked, just to see if they were going to add any to the WG combinations they have.  Not in the near future, but you can ask to see if they can make it for you special order?


----------



## loves

Gator bag lady said:


> Does anyone know when onyx and WG will be available, if ever? I am so longing for this combo! :wondering


 
me too!


----------



## Florasun

La Vanguardia said:


> *sbelle - *Glad you could resolve everything with Bluefly. Oh, well, I guess it was just not meant to be with the necklace. I'm sure another one will come your way, and this time, one that you're super duper happy with!
> 
> *xblackxstarx - *I'm pretty sure that VCA only uses 18K gold and/or platinum ... I mean it's one of the most prestigious jewelry houses out there. I'm not aware of any piece that's gold plated.
> 
> *surfergirljen - *Here's a modelling pic of the mini Vintage Alhambra earrings. My earlobes are by no means mini LOL! But I like how the earrings sit perfectly in the middle of my earlobes.


 
Hi everyone! Delurking to say that I have been admiring your gorgeous jewelry - and thanks to LaVan's photos - I was inspired to buy my first VCA today - the mini vintage alhambra earrings. Just wanted to say thanks for sharing photos and information so I could go in prepared!

The earrings are so fabulous on - understated elegance for everyday.


----------



## carrie8

Hi,

I am confused. Is the Jardin collection on Bluefly VCA jewellery?


----------



## Greenstar

carrie8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am confused. Is the Jardin collection on Bluefly VCA jewellery?


 

No its not


----------



## carrie8

Thanks for the answer Greenstar.


----------



## Darinchic

Hey!

Here's my magic alhambra necklace in yellow gold, plus my watch in yellow gold as well.

Enjoy!

Location: Munich, Germany along with my hubby


----------



## Suzie

^Stunning Darinchic.


----------



## loves

darinchic what a beautiful pic!


----------



## sbelle

Darinchic--just gorgeous!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Darinchic said:


> Hey!
> 
> Here's my magic alhambra necklace in yellow gold, plus my watch in yellow gold as well.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Location: Munich, Germany along with my hubby



Oh that's the first watch I've seen modelled here! LOVE IT!!!


PS: GOT MY NEW EARRINGS AND PENDANT! Will post modelling pics soon!


----------



## sbelle

surfergirljen said:


> PS: GOT MY NEW EARRINGS AND PENDANT! Will post modelling pics soon!



YEA!!!  Remind me what you got--I have trouble keeping up with everyone!  Can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## mudmud

Wow.. hard to keep track, there's been reveals galore!  But congrats to everybody!! Lovely reveals, all stunning pieces!!!


----------



## loves

surfergirljen congratulations, cannot wait to see your pictures


----------



## lychee124

Love your watch, Darinchick! I had my eye on that same watch, so glad it looks good on you. Now, so tempting!


----------



## Darinchic

Suzie said:


> ^Stunning Darinchic.


 


loves said:


> darinchic what a beautiful pic!


 


sbelle said:


> Darinchic--just gorgeous!!


 


surfergirljen said:


> Oh that's the first watch I've seen modelled here! LOVE IT!!!
> 
> 
> PS: GOT MY NEW EARRINGS AND PENDANT! Will post modelling pics soon!


 
Thnk u all! surfergirl, will be waitin' to see them ;D


----------



## Darinchic

lychee124 said:


> Love your watch, Darinchick! I had my eye on that same watch, so glad it looks good on you. Now, so tempting!


 
Thnk u babe, it's really a gorgeous watch! the reason i took the one with strap actually is because i wanna get the bracelet separate. the other watch wouldn't stand out as it already looks exactly like the bracelet. 

lol, i hope i was clear


----------



## AmberLeBon

surfergirljen - congrats, looking fwd to pics


----------



## loves

ok hypothetically speaking, if one has the between the finger butterflies ring, the one with the one white and one yellow butterfly, do you think having the matching earrings is too much?

i think the set will be great for dinner and then either one worn alone for day. your thoughts are greatly appreciated!


----------



## dreamdoll

*surfergirljen*, congrats!!

*loves*, nope, not too much at all


----------



## loves

wow dreamdoll, more like superdoll lol that reply was lightning fast!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*lychee - *Wow! The Socrates BTF ring really suits your fingers. The flowers look like a bouquet in your size!

*surfergirljen - *Yay! That was quick! Can't wait to see your modelling pics.

*loves - *I, myself, am not quirky enough to wear one butterfly earring in WG/diamonds and the other in YG/yellow sapphires. If need be, I would probably instead consider getting the Two Butterflies earrings in both WG with diamonds, they're available but will just cost a bit more. 

I, personally, didn't choose the matching butterfly earrings for my ring because I kind of see the Two Butterflies BTF ring as a unique, fun and whimsical piece for my hand. I also think for the price of the earrings, VCA has other diamond ones that can perfectly go with the ring ... like a flower motif. However, if you're set on the matching earrings, they're a perfect set for day to night.

*Florasun - *Congrats on getting the mini Vintage Alhambra earrings! Aren't they so cute!


----------



## calisnoopy

Darinchic said:


> Hey!
> 
> Here's my magic alhambra necklace in yellow gold, plus my watch in yellow gold as well.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Location: Munich, Germany along with my hubby


 
ohhhh LOVES the pics...i have the exact same necklace as you do...love your sweater underneath too...may I ask who makes it...i love sparkly colorful stuff haha


----------



## calisnoopy

surfergirljen said:


> Oh that's the first watch I've seen modelled here! LOVE IT!!!
> 
> 
> PS: GOT MY NEW EARRINGS AND PENDANT! Will post modelling pics soon!


 
ohhhh which ones did you get?


----------



## calisnoopy

lychee124 said:


> Wow, I've been trying to stay away from this thread due to its enabling properties, but I can't resist anymore. I can't believe all of the goodies everyone has amassed over the past few months. Amazing!
> 
> I've finally attached some pictures of my Socrates BTF ring. I had to wait a few months for them to special order my tiny size.
> 
> View attachment 1089393
> 
> 
> View attachment 1089394
> 
> 
> I also bought myself the Alhambra YG/MOP 10 motif for Mother's day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1089395
> 
> 
> Then, I got another 10 motif to link together.
> 
> View attachment 1089397
> 
> 
> View attachment 1089396


 
LOVE all the pics....looks amazing on you!


----------



## kimber418

lychee124-

I love your photos!   I have the 10 motif YG MOP necklace and have been thinking of
getting another one to make the 20 motig.  I was in SanFrancisco last week and unfortunately they did not have one.  My concern is matching the gold.  Did you have
yours with you when you bought the second one or did you buy them together?
Di you get it in DC?  Thanks in advance!  Love your choices!


----------



## loves

lavan thanks. it's food for thought 

kimber418 how about getting a 5 motif bracelet instead, then u can link it up to get a 15motif necklace and have the option of necklace and bracelet rather than two necklaces...


----------



## lychee124

Thank you, La Vanguardia and Calisnoopy. All of the lovely pictures you both posted are what got me started on VCA. 



kimber418 said:


> lychee124-
> 
> I love your photos! I have the 10 motif YG MOP necklace and have been thinking of
> getting another one to make the 20 motig. I was in SanFrancisco last week and unfortunately they did not have one. My concern is matching the gold. Did you have
> yours with you when you bought the second one or did you buy them together?
> Di you get it in DC? Thanks in advance! Love your choices!


 
Thanks, Kimber418. I bought the two necklaces separately though only a few days apart, but the gold match just fine. I bought them at the South Coast Plaza boutique in Orange County. I thought about getting a bracelet instead, but it is too big on me so I'd have to shorten it. Then, linking it with the necklace would've looked funny. Also, I have two little girls, so I figured that I can give them each a necklace when they are of age.


----------



## Darinchic

calisnoopy said:


> ohhhh LOVES the pics...i have the exact same necklace as you do...love your sweater underneath too...may I ask who makes it...i love sparkly colorful stuff haha


 
Thank you so much, the "Sparkling" dress is from Sonia Rykiel.


----------



## calisnoopy

Darinchic said:


> Thank you so much, the "Sparkling" dress is from Sonia Rykiel.


 
heheeh i kinda thought it looked very Sonia...may I ask where you bought it and which season it is from


----------



## calisnoopy

pic at Hardees in WV from recent road trip 

I wore the 20 motif YG Turquoise Vintage Alhambra wrapped around twice...

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133ed0f5164970b-pi


----------



## Asdfa80

A


----------



## Gator bag lady

Does anyone happen to have the Vintage Alhambra pave diamond wg pendant?

What are your thoughts on it?
Is it the kind of necklace that can be worn all the time (sleep, shower, etc) and never taken off?


----------



## Bri 333

Nice!! Love it 





calisnoopy said:


> pic at Hardees in WV from recent road trip
> 
> I wore the 20 motif YG Turquoise Vintage Alhambra wrapped around twice...
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133ed0f5164970b-pi


----------



## loves

turquoise is so pretty


----------



## lychee124

Calisnoopy: love the turquoise necklace. Gorgeous!


----------



## Bri 333

Have a few questions for all of the VCA experts: 

Can you sleep/shower in the 10 motif black onyx vintage alhambra necklace? I am considering purchasing one but am not really good about taking off my necklaces all the time. In fact, I wear them 24/7 until switching to another necklace. Is this necklace durable enough to do that or is it delicate?

Does anyone have a pic or know what a black onyx modern charm w/o chain and the 9 motif modern alhambra white MOP looks like? I saw a listing online for them but have no idea what they look like. Couldn't find them on the VCA website either. 

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Gator bag lady

^^ the SA I spoke to does not recommend sleeping in VCA jewelry. He says they are hand made and more on the delicate side.  I did ask which motif was the most durable and he said onyx is the most difficult to damage...  

I am considering the pave diamond vintage alhambra pendant and am taking into account what SA said about it being delicate and not something to sleep/shower/exercise in.  I also like to leave my jewelry on and not worry about it. He said I would be more likely to lose it if a link or something loosened. yikes!!
hmmmm, what to do?

sorry I have no pix of the ones you requested.


----------



## loves

5 motif mop wg and more to come in the near future


----------



## Queenie

Congrats *loves*! Great choice!


----------



## loves

thanks queenie dear


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats!!!  Beautiful on you!!!



loves said:


> 5 motif mop wg and more to come in the near future


----------



## loves

dreamdoll thanks!


----------



## lychee124

Gorgeous bracelet, loves!


----------



## lovely64

*loves*, gorgeous bracelet! You have lovely wrists


----------



## La Vanguardia

Congratulations loves!


----------



## Kellybag

la vanguardia said:


> congratulations loves!


 
ita!


----------



## Bri 333

Congrats!!! It is beautiful I want one of these in YG. What is your next piece going to be 




loves said:


> 5 motif mop wg and more to come in the near future


----------



## mudmud

*loves *that bracelet looks gorgeous on you! Congrats!! We can't wait to see more!!


----------



## luvpurse

*loves*, it's BEAUTIFUL on you!!! You have beautiful wrists... 


Today I went to try to Magic Alhambra pendant and Vintage Alhambra pendant, both in WG. I love them both but they don't sing to me like my 20 motifs. ush:

Then I try to Magic BTF ring, two clovers in YG. It's soooooo beautiful and unique!!

Now, I'm thinking about getting Magic BTW ring, two clovers in WG, one in white MOP and another on in Gray MOP... 

What do you think? Anyone has this ring? Do you mind sharing the picture, please?


----------



## Florasun

Not sure if it is okay to post this here - but Jemznjewels just got a silver and turquoise alhambra bracelet:
http://www.jemznjewels.com/noframe_...leef+and+Arpels&type=designer&item=4515&i_n=2


----------



## luvpurse

luvpurse said:


> *loves*, it's BEAUTIFUL on you!!! You have beautiful wrists...
> 
> 
> Today I went to try to Magic Alhambra pendant and Vintage Alhambra pendant, both in WG. I love them both but they don't sing to me like my 20 motifs. ush:
> 
> Then I try to Magic BTF ring, two clovers in YG. It's soooooo beautiful and unique!!
> 
> Now, I'm thinking about getting Magic BTW ring, two clovers in WG, one in white MOP and another on in Gray MOP...
> 
> What do you think? Anyone has this ring? Do you mind sharing the picture, please?



I find the picture of the ring I tried on today. What do you think? Anyone has modeling pic, please?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats *Lychee124, Darinchic, Diamondlover, Surfer, Loves, Florasun * on all your purchases!!

Looking great *Calisnoopy*!!

I am sure you will get a whole new jewellery collection ( and the idiots get their just desserts!) *Bri333* 

*Luvpurse*, I hope you get the Magic Between the fingers ring, that is the exact one on my short list, I think a picture is posted here, I just tried it on in the store and fell in lust/love. My SA said it should be my next purchase


----------



## Sammyjoe

luvpurse said:


> I find the picture of the ring I tried on today. What do you think? Anyone has modeling pic, please?


That was the picture I also saw, I dont know anyone that has the ring on tpf, a few ladies have the butterfly version, I hope someone on here does have it


----------



## luvpurse

Sammyjoe said:


> That was the picture I also saw, I dont know anyone that has the ring on tpf, a few ladies have the butterfly version, I hope someone on here does have it



Sammyjoe, thanks for your reply. I haven't seen this IRL yet, only the YG one. The problem is I want to buy from NM and they don't have it. They have to order in but this means I can't return it... Urghhhh... 

However, I tried on YG and I like how unique and chic it is... I'm not YG person so WG is the only way to go... I'm excited about having MOP in two colors too...

I just wish I could see it IRL before I make the purchase... 

So you like WG better than YG?


----------



## mudmud

Wow that ring is gorgeous! You girls have great taste!!

I have to say this ring is a better match for the MOP necklaces than the butterfly version. Obviously if you have both MOP AND Turquoise pieces, then the butterfly ring can match with BOTH


----------



## loves

lychee, lovely64, lavan, mudmud, kellybag, luvpurse, sammyjoe  thank you! i'm very happy

bri33 thank you, my next purchases should be the turquoise mini studs and single pendant, the onyx in 10motif and the larger earclips. i've decided not to get the butterfly earrings, too broke for those at the moment. perhaps next time


----------



## diamond lover

hi ladies. i just bought a YG frivole ring on ebay, it advertised as size 5.25 (i can wear a size 5-5.5) but it's v loose (which can slide out of my finger) so i guess shd be a 6.25-6.5. what will u do? i really love the ring and don't want to return (not sure if they accept return). i got it at 20% off retail (discount is not huge, but good enough for me as I really love the gold Frivole which i mentioned on TPF a few days back)


----------



## Sammyjoe

luvpurse said:


> Sammyjoe, thanks for your reply. I haven't seen this IRL yet, only the YG one. The problem is I want to buy from NM and they don't have it. They have to order in but this means I can't return it... Urghhhh...
> 
> However, I tried on YG and I like how unique and chic it is... I'm not YG person so WG is the only way to go... I'm excited about having MOP in two colors too...
> 
> I just wish I could see it IRL before I make the purchase...
> 
> So you like WG better than YG?


 
Hi Luvpurse,I love WG and YG both, but I purchased the earrings and magic pendant in WG because my e-ring and wedding band are plat so it goes better with them imo - plus it blends with my silver pieces, I am however thinking in the future to get a frivole set which is made in YG because I think it is stunning.

Is there anyway you could try on the ring in another VCA store to make sure you love it and then order it in to NM. Also you could call VCA in Naples etc and see if they would be prepared to transfer it in to NM just for you to try it on. I think it's unfair that you have to purchase sight unseen, which is far from ideal ( personally, I would explain that you need to try it on first and surely it would be possible for this to happen)

I have seen YG with Alhambra pieces and I agree with you YG is chic but for me in order to get YG Alhambra I would have to actually save  real hard to purchase VCA pieces side by side instead of WG set first then YG set next.

I am sure the others will chip in with their thoughts also.


----------



## Sammyjoe

diamond lover said:


> hi ladies. i just bought a YG frivole ring on ebay, it advertised as size 5.25 (i can wear a size 5-5.5) but it's v loose (which can slide out of my finger) so i guess shd be a 6.25-6.5. what will u do? i really love the ring and don't want to return (not sure if they accept return). i got it at 20% off retail (discount is not huge, but good enough for me as I really love the gold Frivole which i mentioned on TPF a few days back)


 
Congrats!!! I would firstly take it to VCA asap and see if they can size it down for you, if not I would sent it back, a loose ring is a lost ring sometimes.


----------



## La Vanguardia

luvpurse said:


> *loves*, it's BEAUTIFUL on you!!! You have beautiful wrists...
> 
> 
> Today I went to try to Magic Alhambra pendant and Vintage Alhambra pendant, both in WG. I love them both but they don't sing to me like my 20 motifs. ush:
> 
> Then I try to Magic BTF ring, two clovers in YG. It's soooooo beautiful and unique!!
> 
> Now, I'm thinking about getting Magic BTW ring, two clovers in WG, one in white MOP and another on in Gray MOP...
> 
> What do you think? Anyone has this ring? Do you mind sharing the picture, please?



I've only seen that ring in YG and it's very pretty. Have you also tried on the one with the butterfly and clover just for comparison?


----------



## La Vanguardia

diamond lover said:


> hi ladies. i just bought a YG frivole ring on ebay, it advertised as size 5.25 (i can wear a size 5-5.5) but it's v loose (which can slide out of my finger) so i guess shd be a 6.25-6.5. what will u do? i really love the ring and don't want to return (not sure if they accept return). i got it at 20% off retail (discount is not huge, but good enough for me as I really love the gold Frivole which i mentioned on TPF a few days back)



I agree with Sammyjoe that you can take it to VCA and probably get it resized.


----------



## diamond lover

Sammyjoe said:


> Congrats!!! I would firstly take it to VCA asap and see if they can size it down for you, if not I would sent it back, a loose ring is a lost ring sometimes.


 
i don't think the frivole can be sized down or up...
i agree a loose ring can be a lost ring. i can wear a tight ring on top of this frivole ring to secure it...but of course looks not as good.
i will bring it over to VCA this weekend. even they can resize, may charge USD250 for it. for shortening of a bracelet, they charge USD2xx which is kind of expensive.


----------



## La Vanguardia

diamond lover said:


> i don't think the frivole can be sized down or up...



I think it can because when I bought mine, I asked VCA and they said probably one size up or down is possible.


----------



## diamond lover

La Vanguardia said:


> I think it can because when I bought mine, I asked VCA and they said probably one size up or down is possible.


 
thanks! i just emailed the seller if he's willing to pay for the sizing fee. if not, i may send the ring back as i'd rather get a brand new ring because the discount from ebay will only be 10% instead of 20% if i have to pay for the resizing fee.


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Great idea! Yeah, 10% is really not that much if you end up paying for the resizing fee.


----------



## diamond lover

just called VCA, they only charge HKD$1400 for resizing which is cheaper thn i have expected. hope the seller can reimburse me this charge.  i can't wait to wear it


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ You have the ad posted with the size, you will also have the details from VCA saying the ring was x size and posted as x size which will help your case when seeking the ring size fee. Keep all info. 

Looking forward to seeing pics of it on your finger!


----------



## diamond lover

Sammyjoe said:


> ^^ You have the ad posted with the size, you will also have the details from VCA saying the ring was x size and posted as x size which will help your case when seeking the ring size fee. Keep all info.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing pics of it on your finger!


 
tks! m waiting for the seller's response.
i will post a pic with this frivole ring and my new vintage alhambra WG MOP bracelet which i bought recently from VCA soon!  
i don't like matching WG with YG jewelry, but today tried on the frivole ring with my WG gold, they look ok


----------



## La Vanguardia

Ahhh ... I'm dreaming of a 20-motif lol! I'm still undecided whether I should get another 10-motif YG/MOP to add to the one I already have or get a 20-motif WG/turquoise. 

Perhaps getting just another 10-motif to add to the one I already have might be the most practical, and cheaper alternative lol! Plus, YG/MOP is also an all-year round color. But the 20-motif WG/turquoise is just FABULOUS lol! 

Anyway, I have time, but I just wanted to blabber and dream lol!


----------



## Sammyjoe

La Vanguardia said:


> Ahhh ... I'm dreaming of a 20-motif lol! I'm still undecided whether I should get another 10-motif YG/MOP to add to the one I already have or get a 20-motif WG/turquoise.
> 
> *Perhaps getting just another 10-motif to add to the one I already have might be the most practical, and cheaper alternative lol*! Plus, YG/MOP is also an all-year round color. But the 20-motif WG/turquoise is just FABULOUS lol!
> 
> Anyway, I have time, but I just wanted to blabber and dream lol!


 
What about getting the 10 motif YG to add on sooner and then later if your heart still longs for it, get the 20 motif turq or again get 10 turq and later get another 10 turq.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Sammyjoe said:


> What about getting the 10 motif YG to add on sooner and then later if your heart still longs for it, get the 20 motif turq or again get 10 turq and later get another 10 turq.



I think turquoise needs to be already in 20 motifs, otherwise, there's the issue of perfectly matching turquoise motifs if I get the 10 motifs first and then another one later.

With the additional 10-motif YG/MOP, I guess the reason why I'm hesitating is I'm drawn to WG lately. Ever since I got my Bird ring, it has been tweeting on my fingers a lot so I'd like a WG piece that I could pair with it. Plus, maybe I can layer the WG/turquoise with my WG/MOP single motif pendant.

Having said that, a 20-motif YG/MOP will also perfectly match with my other YG/MOP pieces ... including wearing the necklace with my Two Butterflies BTF or YG Frivole BTF rings. Also, my DD can have one 10 motifs later on that she can pair with her YG/MOP Sweet Alhambra ID bracelet and I can keep the other 10 motifs lol!

Oh well, just something for me to ponder I guess.


----------



## Sammyjoe

La Vanguardia said:


> I think turquoise needs to be already in 20 motifs, otherwise, there's the issue of perfectly matching turquoise motifs if I get the 10 motifs first and then another one later.
> 
> With the additional 10-motif YG/MOP, I guess the reason why I'm hesitating is I'm drawn to WG lately. Ever since I got my Bird ring, it has been tweeting on my fingers a lot so I'd like a WG piece that I could pair with it. Plus, maybe I can layer the WG/turquoise with my WG/MOP single motif pendant.
> 
> Having said that, a 20-motif YG/MOP will also perfectly match with my other YG/MOP pieces ... including wearing the necklace with my Two Butterflies BTF or YG Frivole BTF rings. Also, my DD can have one 10 motifs later on that she can pair with her YG/MOP Sweet Alhambra ID bracelet and I can keep the other 10 motifs lol!
> 
> Oh well, just something for me to ponder I guess.


 
Oh crikey I forgot about the Turq matching issue, that is so true.
Also true about the 10 motif dividing up down the road with Sophie, Ah *La Van* its wonderful to have *choices*!!

I would be tempted if I were you to enjoy your pieces for now, but its that darn price rise that is keeping me on my toes!!Lol!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Sammyjoe said:


> I would be tempted if I were you to enjoy your pieces for now, but its that darn price rise that is keeping me on my toes!!Lol!!



I'm pretty content with my collection and am in no rush to get new pieces. 

Any news on how much the price increase will be? 5-10%?


----------



## Sammyjoe

I was told they are not aware just yet on the percentage. The only nugget they have given me is that it is likely the price increase is looking like June.


----------



## tbbbjb

I would not buy it solely based on the whisperings of a price increase.  Every time I have bought a piece they have told me to hurry because there would be a price increase the next month.  I am sure that they are due for one, but the VCA sales people have told me this several times over the past year and a price increase has yet to happen.  To me, I feel like they have cried "wolf" one too many times.  Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ I totally understand you and thanks for your input 

I can only speak from a personal view, back in the early days of this thread I was head over heels in love with the 6 motif magic necklace. I remember asking the price in March 2009 and was told its £2800 ish. Ok I thought I can get it later and I bought something else! well I asked about it in April 2009 and was told the price is now £3400  I was soo annoyed, so yep for me the UK price increases are alive and kicking.


----------



## tbbbjb

I can only vouch for my experiences with the US boutiques.  £600 = OUCH!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Sammyjoe -* OMG! £600 pounds in one year?!!!! That's ginormous!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Yep I remember it clearly, I posted about how annoyed I was in this same thread . I was so upset so much so I cannot think about buying it now, will get other pieces instead.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Sammyjoe said:


> I was so upset so much so I cannot think about buying it now, will get other pieces instead.



Too funny! I guess it's the principle that it was only £2900 in March 2009.

Fortunately, there are so many other beautiful VCA pieces to choose from. Plus, I think you made the right decision with your Magic pendant necklace and Vintage Alhambra earclips! They suit you perfectly!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks La Van  I am going to get the btf alhambra ring and just enjoy them all for a while.


----------



## La Vanguardia

^^^ OOOOHHHHH!!!! AAAHHHH!!!! My heart is fluttering for you!!!!


----------



## twigski

La Vanguardia said:


> Ahhh ...* I'm dreaming of a 20-motif lol! I'm still undecided whether I should get another 10-motif YG/MOP to add to the one I already have *or get a 20-motif WG/turquoise.
> 
> Perhaps getting just another 10-motif to add to the one I already have might be the most practical, and cheaper alternative lol! Plus, YG/MOP is also an all-year round color. But the 20-motif WG/turquoise is just FABULOUS lol!
> 
> Anyway, I have time, but I just wanted to blabber and dream lol!


 
This is the same thing I was contemplating.  I think my next purchase may be the another 10 YG mop.I spoke to a SA & VCA over the phone & she's the one who suggested another 10 rather than getting a 20.


----------



## twigski

Congrats Loves!


----------



## AmberLeBon

SOme news ladies!

Whilst speaking with my SA she informed me the price increase is end of May! she hasnt been informed as to how much of an increase.. Ive been ordering my 10 motif necklace to collect when the earrings arrive and it came out in conversation...


----------



## AmberLeBon

Loves - beautiful bracelet enjoy!
Sammyjoe - the 2 motif ring looks gorgy -


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for the update Amberlebon! 

A ruban ring on ebay in case anyone is interested.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170481952874&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ This ring is perfect for those with thin/tiny fingers. When I tried it on before, it got kind of lost with my chunky/fat fingers lol!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I am just watching it from afar  and sticking with the alhambra one!


----------



## mp4

Hi Ladies,

I posted several weeks ago about my VCA hunt.  I've always loved VCA...so I've been thinking I might need to start thinking about buying...

I went by the VCA boutique in Naples, FL while I was there.  I saw just about everything I wasinsterested in and a couple of others.  I can say I left the store confused!

I'm silver all the way...only WG as an option...

What I tried on:

10 Motif WG/MOP - I have a 16" necklace...I would lengthen this to 17 or 18 inches.  I felt like to motifs are too close together.  I was surprised that I didn't love this as much as I thought
20 Motif WG/MOP - same as above...motifs seem too close together
Lucky Alhambra WG - heaven....I love the other motifs with the clover and the colors....more playful
Magic Alhambra WG - heaven again....but long...love the spacing between the motifs and the size variation.  They only had YG...can someone post a picture of their WG magic?  The SA sent a catalog shot...not very helpful..

I left the store wishing that the magic collection had the lariat necklace without the dangling motifs....this would be perfect.

I loved the Lucky and Magic....but am having a hard time with the price.  I was hoping that I loved the 10 motif...this is more the $$$ range I like. Will lengthening this help with the spacing?

I thought about stacking to vintage alhambra rings...that looked really cute.

I'd also consider a 5 motif vintage bracelet in WG/MOP...but didn't try it on.  My wrist is super tiny....so it will probably have to be resized.

Why won't my money tree grow?!!!!

Any words of wisdom from the experts?


----------



## kim_mac

this thread is too much fun.  

i love reading about everyone's wish lists and ponderings.  

i love the modeling pictures (sammyjoe - your magic pendant and earclips are so gorgeous on you - still on my mind!) 

and this thread is so so dangerous!  with all this talk about 20 motifs i'm coming back to thinking about getting one too!  i only have the bracelet so i'm thinking either 10 or 20 motif.  any input on pros and cons?  is one more wearable than the other?  i think the 20 motif would be really fun.  i love the yg mop 10 motif (and would match with my bracelet) but for the 20 motif, the wg really sings to me.  just has a more casual cool vibe.  ahhhhh!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

Wow seems like you still have some pondering to do hehe but it IS fun to try stuff on right?

I have the YG Magic and love it, it was my first VCA piece =)

I def love the long more than the shorter one and the diff sizes alhambra make it all the more unique and whimsical yet very classy...

Goodluck on your decisions!!








mp4 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I posted several weeks ago about my VCA hunt.  I've always loved VCA...so I've been thinking I might need to start thinking about buying...
> 
> I went by the VCA boutique in Naples, FL while I was there.  I saw just about everything I wasinsterested in and a couple of others.  I can say I left the store confused!
> 
> I'm silver all the way...only WG as an option...
> 
> What I tried on:
> 
> 10 Motif WG/MOP - I have a 16" necklace...I would lengthen this to 17 or 18 inches.  I felt like to motifs are too close together.  I was surprised that I didn't love this as much as I thought
> 20 Motif WG/MOP - same as above...motifs seem too close together
> Lucky Alhambra WG - heaven....I love the other motifs with the clover and the colors....more playful
> Magic Alhambra WG - heaven again....but long...love the spacing between the motifs and the size variation.  They only had YG...can someone post a picture of their WG magic?  The SA sent a catalog shot...not very helpful..
> 
> I left the store wishing that the magic collection had the lariat necklace without the dangling motifs....this would be perfect.
> 
> I loved the Lucky and Magic....but am having a hard time with the price.  I was hoping that I loved the 10 motif...this is more the $$$ range I like. Will lengthening this help with the spacing?
> 
> I thought about stacking to vintage alhambra rings...that looked really cute.
> 
> I'd also consider a 5 motif vintage bracelet in WG/MOP...but didn't try it on.  My wrist is super tiny....so it will probably have to be resized.
> 
> Why won't my money tree grow?!!!!
> 
> Any words of wisdom from the experts?


----------



## Bri 333

Do you have a pic of your YG Magic 





calisnoopy said:


> Wow seems like you still have some pondering to do hehe but it IS fun to try stuff on right?
> 
> I have the YG Magic and love it, it was my first VCA piece =)
> 
> I def love the long more than the shorter one and the diff sizes alhambra make it all the more unique and whimsical yet very classy...
> 
> Goodluck on your decisions!!


----------



## Bethc

I love seeing all of the new purchases!  

It's been at least 2 months since the butterflies... I'm getting the itch again!

My 1st piece was a WG/MOP bracelet, but the Magic necklace/ear clips came closely afterwards... I love the set!  

I usually wear either the necklace/bracelet and my WG/Turq bracelet together with my diamond studs or my necklace and ear clips together, I don't do all 3 MOP pieces at the same time... I'm not sure when I started doing this, but I guess I just thought it was too much MOP at one time.


----------



## Bethc

sorry, duplicate post...


----------



## Bitten

Hey ladies, have you seen this lovely vintage alhambra WG/MOP necklace?

http://www.jemznjewels.com/noframe_...leef+and+Arpels&item=4514&i_n=1&type=designer

It's gorgeous!!! But I think the fact that it's 'on hold' means it's not going to be available for long...sad...


----------



## Sammyjoe

kim_mac said:


> this thread is too much fun.
> 
> i love reading about everyone's wish lists and ponderings.
> 
> i love the modeling pictures (sammyjoe - your magic pendant and earclips are so gorgeous on you - *still on my mind!)*


 
I think you should go for it *Kim_mac*  Like *Bethc* said, it is such a wearable set. Hopefully the 10 and 20 motif owners can chip in with their thoughts.


*Bethc *- you should go ahead and scratch that itch


I have noticed more and more VCA pieces coming up for sale and it seems like you dont lose as much money on them depending on when you purchased it.


----------



## loves

twigski thanks!


----------



## loves

oops missed amber le bon, thanks dear


----------



## diamond lover

here's my YG frivole ring and WG MOP vintage alhambra bracelet (both are my presents for my birth'd and mother's day in May).  the bracelet is loose on me but it's ok as i don't want to be the same length as my watch.





http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i315/c_wong88/IMG_8446.jpg


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ They both look fantastic on you *Diamond Lover*!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*kim_mac - *Go with 20 motifs. I have the 10-motif one and still dreaming of 20 motifs lol! 

*Bethc - *What piece are you thinking of getting? The Lotus ring?


----------



## Bri 333

Nice!!! 






diamond lover said:


> here's my YG frivole ring and WG MOP vintage alhambra bracelet (both are my presents for my birth'd and mother's day in May). the bracelet is loose on me but it's ok as i don't want to be the same length as my watch.


----------



## Bethc

La Vanguardia said:


> *kim_mac - *Go with 20 motifs. I have the 10-motif one and still dreaming of 20 motifs lol!
> 
> *Bethc - *What piece are you thinking of getting? The Lotus ring?


 

Lol, no... next on my list is Wg/turq ear clips and 20 motif necklace.   Needless to say the earclips are more of a possibility at this point.


----------



## kim_mac

diamond lover - so pretty on you!  thanks for sharing the eye candy!  

la van - i love your straightforward honesty and certain opinion.  yes, i'm leaning toward the 20 motif!  i love it in wg mop but am sad that it won't match my yg mop bracelet!  i can't wait to go to the boutique at the end of the month and try on EVERYTHING!  sometimes i'm afraid of what i'll fall in love with because i'm on a ban for 2010 since getting the two butterflies ring haha!


----------



## luvpurse

Sammyjoe said:


> Hi Luvpurse,I love WG and YG both, but I purchased the earrings and magic pendant in WG because my e-ring and wedding band are plat so it goes better with them imo - plus it blends with my silver pieces, I am however thinking in the future to get a frivole set which is made in YG because I think it is stunning.
> 
> Is there anyway you could try on the ring in another VCA store to make sure you love it and then order it in to NM. Also you could call VCA in Naples etc and see if they would be prepared to transfer it in to NM just for you to try it on. I think it's unfair that you have to purchase sight unseen, which is far from ideal ( personally, I would explain that you need to try it on first and surely it would be possible for this to happen)
> 
> I have seen YG with Alhambra pieces and I agree with you YG is chic but for me in order to get YG Alhambra I would have to actually save  real hard to purchase VCA pieces side by side instead of WG set first then YG set next.
> 
> I am sure the others will chip in with their thoughts also.



Sammyjoe, yes, I remember your Magic Pendant! You inspire me to inquire one... However, the BTF ring captures my heart... 

I talked to NM. They will try to get one for me and they say I can return it! Yay! Fingers cross for me though as there is only one in the US...


----------



## luvpurse

La Vanguardia said:


> I've only seen that ring in YG and it's very pretty. Have you also tried on the one with the butterfly and clover just for comparison?



La Van, yes yes, YG is so pretty... Too bad I'm not YG person... Yup, I tried the one with butterfly too... Somehow I like two clovers better... Seem more sophisticate, imho.... 

Thank you so much for your feedback....


----------



## luvpurse

diamond lover, I love both pieces... You look great... 

Last Friday, I went to VCA to inquire about Magic BTF right. My SA is French gentleman. I ask him why VCA doesn't product onxy with WG and will they ever will... He told me... "Well, in Europe, when you see black and white, you think of Chanel" hahahaha... Very interesting, no?


----------



## loves

lovely pics diamond lover

luvpurse, funny i remember quite the opposite i remmeber many years ago i could hardly find a chanel bag with wg chains, it's always yg.


----------



## AmberLeBon

Diamond lover, lovely choices


----------



## AmberLeBon

Luvpurse, yes it is interesting, I think Chanel when I see black and white, ive just been thinking I need a Chanel bag but GHW. Anyway, I like the black onyx and I too wondered if it might come in WG, looks like id have to buy YG if I want onyx.... I like YG but just dont own much at all....would mean id have to go YG shopping lol




luvpurse said:


> diamond lover, I love both pieces... You look great...
> 
> Last Friday, I went to VCA to inquire about Magic BTF right. My SA is French gentleman. I ask him why VCA doesn't product onxy with WG and will they ever will... He told me... "Well, in Europe, when you see black and white, you think of Chanel" hahahaha... Very interesting, no?


----------



## lovely64

^^^
Love your avatar picture! Where was it taken?


----------



## mudmud

*diamond lover*, you look amazing in your action shot!


----------



## Sammyjoe

luvpurse said:


> Sammyjoe, yes, I remember your Magic Pendant! You inspire me to inquire one... However, the BTF ring captures my heart...
> 
> *I talked to NM. They will try to get one for me and they say I can return it! Yay!* Fingers cross for me though as there is only one in the US...


That is great news!


----------



## loves

lovely64 said:


> ^^^
> Love your avatar picture! Where was it taken?


 
dearest lovely, i can't quite figure out so i have to ask...to whom is this question addressed to? lol


----------



## lovely64

loves said:


> dearest lovely, i can't quite figure out so i have to ask...to whom is this question addressed to? lol


 It´s for *AmberLeBon*

I do love your avatar more *loves*


----------



## Sammyjoe

La Vanguardia said:


> *kim_mac - *Go with 20 motifs. I have the 10-motif one and still dreaming of 20 motifs lol! *Plus the vintage earring and magic Pendant set*
> 
> *Bethc - *What piece are you thinking of getting? The Lotus ring?


 
*Bethc* let us know your next piece


----------



## AmberLeBon

*Lovely* Thank - you, it is taken at my friends home in Spain, the pool is TDF!


----------



## loves

lovely64 how about those lovely clouds over that beautiful pool scene of amber's?


----------



## mp4

*Diamond lover* - love your pieces.  Can you tell me how big your wrist is?  TIA!!!



diamond lover said:


> here's my YG frivole ring and WG MOP vintage alhambra bracelet (both are my presents for my birth'd and mother's day in May).  the bracelet is loose on me but it's ok as i don't want to be the same length as my watch.


----------



## Accessorize*me

*diamond lover*, love your pieces! So pretty on you! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Queenie

luvpurse said:


> Last Friday, I went to VCA to inquire about Magic BTF right. My SA is French gentleman. I ask him why VCA doesn't product onxy with WG and will they ever will... He told me... "Well, in Europe, when you see black and white, you think of Chanel" hahahaha... Very interesting, no?


*luvpurse*, I am a huge fan of Onxy with YG. Just like how I like the black CDC with GHW.

Anyhow, I can't wait to see your photo of the Magic BTF ring.


----------



## diamond lover

mp4 said:


> *Diamond lover* - love your pieces. Can you tell me how big your wrist is? TIA!!!


 
my wrist is 5.75 inches, wear a 6" watch, the bracelet is 7.5"! my HB persuaded me to shorten but I m worried it will be too short after shortening 4 small loops.  i wear it 2 times/week and i feel comfortable wearing this long length.


----------



## AmberLeBon

^ I have tried this bracelet its gorgeous, the Perlee bangles are good on small wrists ...


----------



## mp4

Thanks Diamond Lover! My wrist is the same size as yours.  Good to know that I wouldn't need to shorten it.  

The SA I've been working with said the bracelet is 7".....uhhmmm


----------



## kim_mac

diamond lover - i have a small wrist and considered shortening mine but after wearing for a few weeks i got accustomed to it and don't mind that it's a bit big since it drapes nicely.  i think it looks very nice on you!


----------



## mp4

I'm still having a dilemma deciding.  I think I might get the bracelet.  If I love it, then I know it's worth the investment to get a magic or lucky necklace.  DH approves of this strategy...I don't really need this, but it's nice.  He's more level headed about jewelry than I am!

Sadly, I didn't try the bracelet on.  Will make this happen on my next business trip!


----------



## dreamdoll

*diamond lover*, love your pic, and how you paired everything together!!!


----------



## diamond lover

dreamdoll said:


> *diamond lover*, love your pic, and how you paired everything together!!!


 
*dreamdoll,* i love all your outfits paired with your H items too


----------



## diamond lover

eye candies from magazine


----------



## Bitten

^^^ Oh my!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Gorgeous Birds of Paradise eye candy.



diamond lover said:


> eye candies from magazine


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^tough one, maybe it depends on what the item is your thinking of getting ? if the cost is high then keep the money for VCA as the piece will be amazing . . . if its not a high tag item maybe get the bag and sooner or later you will be able to get the item as well? HTH??


----------



## Bitten

Hey ladies, I have been very busy at work lately and I was told yesterday that I am going to receive a bonus in the next week or so !! I'm pleased because, apart from the validation of a job well done, I thought oooh, I can put some of that aside for VCA in Paris (or possibly Cartier - I can't decide!).  What fun!


----------



## Suzie

So excited for you Bitten!


----------



## Sammyjoe

That is great news *Bitten*!!


----------



## AmberLeBon

Bitten said:


> Hey ladies, I have been very busy at work lately and I was told yesterday that I am going to receive a bonus in the next week or so !! I'm pleased because, apart from the validation of a job well done, I thought oooh, I can put some of that aside for VCA in Paris (or possibly Cartier - I can't decide!). What fun!


 

Well done Bitten,


----------



## Bri 333

Yaaaa Bitten! Let us know what you decide on


----------



## mudmud

Ohh congrats Bitten!! Well done! Definitely have to reward yourself with some VCA


----------



## Bitten

Thanks so much ladies!! 

Of course, I'm going to be using this thread as a reference before any VCA purchases are made!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Well done bitten! I can't wait to see which piece(s) you'll pick in Paris!!!


----------



## Bethc

Congrats Bitten!


----------



## Bethc

Funny, I'm watching SATC, season 1, episode #5-The Power of Female Sex

There's a character Amilita, that is basically a "professional girlfriend"... she shows Carrie a diamond bangle that her boyfriend bought her at VCA for $12K... all I'm thinking is, I've never seen that bracelet...  lol


----------



## Bitten

^^^ I get so distracted watching SATC - there's an episode where Charlotte is wearing the Lotus ring just for a bad date after she breaks up with Harry in the 6th season. I just sat there thinking "She doesn't even like this guy and the Lotus bling is out. Fantastic."


----------



## chickpea

Long time lurker here!  I've been spying on your gorgeous VCA items for a long time, and finally got one of my own. 

I had initially wanted the Vintage Alhambra YG MOP 5 motif bracelet, but when I went to try it on, I didn't fall in love like I thought I would.  My sister pointed out the YG Onyx bracelet and said I should try it on.  I did, just for kicks, I didn't think I would like the black and gold combo.  But it was love at first sight once it was on my wrist!

They put a rush order out to shorten it for me, I'm super short with a smaller frame, and I had it in my greedy little hands just hours before boarding a ship for a week long cruise to Mexico.

The pics are from our vacation, I picked out the ones where you could see my bracelet clearly from different angles.    I had it shortened to 6 5/8 inches and I think it's perfect.  

I love it, it's barely left my wrist since I got it.  I wore it on the beach sipping margaritas in my bathing suit and sundress, I wore it cruising the ship in shorts and a threadless tee, and I wore it to the formal dinners with a cute cocktail dress - it looks fabulous (IMHO) no matter what I wore it with!
















I hope you enjoyed the pictures!


----------



## lanasyogamama

chickpea - wow!  That is the first VCA bracelet that I have coveted for myself, not just admired on others, if you know what I mean!

I just got back from a Carribean cruise and I had the opportunity to try on the flower btf ring in Nassau.  Soooo pretty!


----------



## kimber418

LOVE LOVE LOVE your bracelet chickpea!  It looks great on you!


----------



## kim_mac

looks so nice on you, chickpea!  glad you tried it on and fell in love!!!


----------



## chickpea

Thank you!  It's so much fun sharing the experience here.  As DH was taking photos during our vacation, I'd look at one and think, ooh my bracelet is really clear in that one, I'll have to post it to TPF!


----------



## Suzie

Chickpea, the bracelet is stunning on you!


----------



## mudmud

The bracelet look great on you *chickpea*! Congrats!!


----------



## sbelle

Love your bracelet *chickpea*!!


----------



## Bitten

Congratulations *chickpea* your bracelet is gorgeous!!! Thank you for posting those beautiful pics!


----------



## chickpea

Thank you!  I'm so happy I found my perfect first VCA piece.  I had such a set notion in my head that I would love the YG MOP, that even when I didn't love it at first sight, I was still trying to talk myself into it.  Silly, right?


----------



## Bri 333

^ I love your bracelet. I myself am stuck between the YG MOP and onyx bracelet as my first piece. Will have to try them on to see which one makes me fall in love. I think I'll eventually have both, lol!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Bitten

No, I think it's impossible to predict what you will and won't love once you're actually trying piece on.

Right now I have my heart set on a pair of YG, white MOP mini Vintage Alhambra earrings (see *LaVan*'s beautiful pics for sample - thanks *LaVan*!).  But when I get there, I might not be into them that much. It's all about how you feel with the pieces actually on.

I think your bracelet looks completely gorgeous!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Mmm ... I think I'll start now to virtually open a bottle or Dom Perignon rosé champagne and make a toast to every new VCA piece!!!

*chickpea -* Congratulations!!! The bracelet looks lovely on you and really pops with your skintone. Thanks also for sharing your vacation story and pictures! You'll just really never know which piece will sing to you once you try it on. I've had that happen to me a couple of times when I was obsessed about something, then I try it on, but it didn't love me back lol!

... LaVan opening a bottle of Dom Perignon rosé champagne, pouring the bubbles in crystals glasses for everyone to enjoy, and congratulating chickpea for her new VCA piece! 

*Bitten - *When are you going to be in Paris again? You're torturing me with the wait lol!


----------



## loves

chickpea this is stunning on you. i don't do gold (until vca) but i really love their onyx/gold pieces!


----------



## loves

i say happiness can be bought
and having a place and like-minded people to share it with, that doubles the happiness


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> Mmm ... I think I'll start now to virtually open a bottle or Dom Perignon rosé champagne and make a toast to every new VCA piece!!!
> 
> *chickpea -* Congratulations!!! The bracelet looks lovely on you and really pops with your skintone. Thanks also for sharing your vacation story and pictures! You'll just really never know which piece will sing to you once you try it on. I've had that happen to me a couple of times when I was obsessed about something, then I try it on, but it didn't love me back lol!
> 
> ... LaVan opening a bottle of Dom Perignon rosé champagne, pouring the bubbles in crystals glasses for everyone to enjoy, and congratulating chickpea for her new VCA piece!
> 
> *Bitten - When are you going to be in Paris again? You're torturing me with the wait lol!*


 
I know *LaVan*, it is absolutely torture - I'm going in September  and CRAZY amounts of work stuff to be done before I get there!! I am officially obsessed with your mini Vintage Alhambra earrings (and you know how tragic I am for earrings of any kind ).


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats *chickpea*!! Love the bracelet on you and your making me miss cruise ships!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Congratulations loves!!! * 

You're going to  wearing the Two Butterflies BTF ring! 

Champagne toast to you! ... LaVan opening a bottle of Dom Perignon rosé champagne and pouring the bubbles in crystals glasses for everyone to enjoy! ... 



loves said:


> i say happiness can be bought
> and having a place and like-minded people to share it with, that doubles the happiness


----------



## dreamdoll

*loves*, this is stunning (and on you too!)!! CONGRATS  Here to celebrate your joy 



loves said:


> i say happiness can be bought
> and having a place and like-minded people to share it with, that doubles the happiness


----------



## Sammyjoe

I saw the ring *Loves* but I was not sure if you had bought it!!! Put the ring on!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## loves

lavan thanks for the champagne 
ddoll thank you
sammyjoe thanks, i just collected it, so happy!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Congrats loves, that ring is a-ma-zing.


----------



## chickpea

*loves*, congratulations!!  That ring is mind-bogglingly gorgeous!


----------



## peachbaby

*loves* - congrats! what a gorgeous ring


----------



## pwecious_323

Anyone know ig saks sell any vca jewelry?? Thx.


----------



## Bri 333

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!! Congrats, it is stunning  Modeling pic...





loves said:


> i say happiness can be bought
> and having a place and like-minded people to share it with, that doubles the happiness


----------



## kim_mac

loves - congrats on the best vca piece imo!  i love it!!!  it look so pretty on your pretty hand!  yay!


----------



## loves

lanasyogamama, chickpea, peachbaby, bri333, kim_mac thank you


----------



## mudmud

What a gorgeous butterfly ring *loves*!! So happy for you!! Looks great on your hand!


----------



## loves

mudmud thank you!


----------



## Sammyjoe

pwecious_323 said:


> Anyone know ig saks sell any vca jewelry?? Thx.


 

I dont think Saks sells VCA, I do think NM does.


----------



## mrb4bags

Congrats loves on your new butterfly ring.

Love that ring-it seems so versatile.  Wear it
in the best of health!!


----------



## loves

mrb4bags

thank you for your kind words 

you are right it is versatile and i like how i can mix metals when wearing this ring


----------



## Queenie

Oh *loves*, congratulations!! That's on my wish list and I am so happy you got it.

I bet it looks GORGEOUS on your finger!


----------



## mp4

Congrats *chickpea* and *loves*!!!  Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## luvpurse

Yay! It's here!! I just got the package at work and can't wait to share the picture. Sorry for bad pic as it is taken by iPhone. 

I love love love the ring. It matches my necklace perfectly! 

Thank you for letting me share. I try to take more pix with real camera later. 







[/IMG]


----------



## pwecious_323

Beautiful jewelries!! You guys all make me want to purchase some VCA now!!

Ladies, sorry to ask again, but does any1 know if Saks in New York sell VCA? I'm in Cali and I heard if I order it over the phone, I won't be charged with tax...what do u guys think?
Thx. any info would be appreciated.


----------



## sbelle

Luvpurse--it's beautiful!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I  your ring Luvpurse!!!

Are they both white MOP or grey? Either way it is stunning and is for sure my next and last VCA buy for 2010


----------



## La Vanguardia

Woohoo! Congratulations!

Champagne toast to you!

... LaVan opening a bottle of Dom Perignon rosé champagne and pouring the bubbles in crystals glasses for everyone to enjoy! ... 

I'm going to be virtually drunk with all the fabulous new purchases from everyone! :tispy: 



luvpurse said:


> Yay! It's here!! I just got the package at work and can't wait to share the picture. Sorry for bad pic as it is taken by iPhone.
> 
> I love love love the ring. It matches my necklace perfectly!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share. I try to take more pix with real camera later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## luvpurse

Thank you, *sbelle, Sammyjoe, La Van*... 

Sammyjoe, it's grey and white MOP. The color of grey is very subtle. I love it... At first I was afraid it might be too brown but it turns out great... 

Here are some more pix from the real camera...


----------



## mudmud

Great match *luvpurse*!! I'm drooling from all this reveals on this thread!! It's getting very frequent!!


----------



## Bitten

luvpurse said:


> Thank you, *sbelle, Sammyjoe, La Van*...
> 
> Sammyjoe, it's grey and white MOP. The color of grey is very subtle. I love it... At first I was afraid it might be too brown but it turns out great...
> 
> Here are some more pix from the real camera...


 
Congratulations *luvpurse*, those are absolutely gorgeous pieces  and I love seeing modelling shots


----------



## kimber418

OMG!  luvpurse love your ring and your necklace!  You will get so much wear out of these
pieces!

Also Pwecious_323  NO saks does not sell or never will sell Van Cleef.   Neiman's does.
Not is austin though.


----------



## loves

queenie mp4 thank you 

luvpurse that ring is gorgeous! i was looking at that in the store the other time ...very tempting
your beautiful action shots are very enabling


----------



## Sammyjoe

luvpurse said:


> Thank you, *sbelle, Sammyjoe, La Van*...
> 
> *Sammyjoe*, it's grey and white MOP. The color of grey is very subtle. I love it... At first I was afraid it might be too brown but it turns out great...


 
Beautiful *luvpurse.* I love the way it all just flows and goes together!


----------



## lanasyogamama

luvpurse- FABULOUS!


----------



## AmberLeBon

luvpurse, congratulations!!

here's my first piece of VCA, I tried a few rings on too, the Cosmos, Plume, two butterflies and the bird - really hope to try a Lotus ring and socrates soon.......

My 10 motif MOP WG necklace


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats on your VCA necklace *Amberlebon*!


----------



## Bitten

*Amberlebon* congratulations!!!! I love it, it is so, sooooo classic and chic.

I vote modeling shots


----------



## I'll take two

AmberLeBon said:


> luvpurse, congratulations!!
> 
> here's my first piece of VCA, I tried a few rings on too, the Cosmos, Plume, two butterflies and the bird - really hope to try a Lotus ring and socrates soon.......
> 
> My 10 motif MOP WG necklace



Such a gorgeous necklace many congrats


----------



## mudmud

Congrat *AmberLeBon*! That is the classic must-have piece!!

I second *Bitten *for modelling shots!

A bit OT, but fellow Aussies, our VCA obsession just become 10% more expensive because of the AUD in the last week!! BOO!!!


----------



## loves

amberlebon i love the mop necklace. too bad i've busted my budget or else i'd love to get one myself. major congratulations!


----------



## Bitten

mudmud said:


> Congrat *AmberLeBon*! That is the classic must-have piece!!
> 
> I second *Bitten *for modelling shots!
> 
> *A bit OT, but fellow Aussies, our VCA obsession just become 10% more expensive because of the AUD in the last week!! BOO!!!*


 
I am SOOOO annoyed by this, I was eyeing some goodies on Net-a-Porter, now they've all become more expensive because of the falling AUD. Annoyed.


----------



## loves

bitten awww...


----------



## Bitten

loves said:


> *bitten awww...*


 
 I know, slightly melodramatic, but I was so looking forward to a high AUD value when I'm in Paris...


----------



## Suzie

^Hopefully the dollar will pick up for you Bitten. My hubby and I are going to Bali in June for a couple of weeks and the villas & hotels are in US dollars so I hope it picks up before we get there.


----------



## kim_mac

omg - the modeling pics are making me seriously lust for another vca piece!  dangerous - i'm headed to las vegas next week!  

luvpurse - that ring is so nice on your lovely hands!  it goes so well with your gorgeous 20 motif.  i'm seriously craving a 20 motif myself!!!  

amberlebon - that 10 motif is a serious classic and beautiful.  i hope you get a chance to post some modeling pics.


----------



## Bitten

Suzie said:


> ^Hopefully the dollar will pick up for you Bitten. My hubby and I are going to Bali in June for a couple of weeks and the villas & hotels are in US dollars so I hope it picks up before we get there.



Well, I'm sure if we all concentrate on positive thinking re the exchange rate, the dollar should pick up again and then we can all buy some lovely VCA!


----------



## mudmud

I will add to the positive thinking *Bitten* and *Suzie*!!! I'm also hoping to pick up a piece of VCA later this year!


----------



## AmberLeBon

I have heard there are Lotus earrings? does anyone have a piccy of these? also, do VCA make a lotus pendant/necklace??

ok and here is my final question I promise lol! how long does it take from ordering to receiving the lotus ring?? TIA


----------



## La Vanguardia

Woohoo! Congratulations *AmberLeBon!*

Champagne toast to you!

... LaVan opening a bottle of Dom Perignon rosé champagne and pouring the bubbles in crystals glasses for everyone to enjoy! ... 

Regarding your question on the Lotus earclips, they come in small and large. If you search in the thread, a couple of TPFs have them. There's also the Lotus necklace but I don't like it so much because of the "snake" chain. About timing on orders of the Lotus ring, it really depends on the availability of your size in the preferred metal.



AmberLeBon said:


> luvpurse, congratulations!!
> 
> here's my first piece of VCA, I tried a few rings on too, the Cosmos, Plume, two butterflies and the bird - really hope to try a Lotus ring and socrates soon.......
> 
> My 10 motif MOP WG necklace


----------



## AmberLeBon

Thank you La Van and cheers to you too 

Right, I will make a search and see if I can find pics of the earrings/necklace


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I don't think anyone has the Lotus necklace but I tried it on and I'm not feeling the "snake" chain. But a couple of TPFers have the earclips ... they're on my wishlist too!


----------



## AmberLeBon

La Van, Ive recently had to edit my wishlist to a realistic wishlist within a realistic time frame LOL! otherwise the list would go on and on lol!! I need to try on the earrings/necklace - my store has the ring on order for stock but they don't know how long it will take to arrive so I can try it, just going to try searching for some pics.....


----------



## Sammyjoe

I am seriously getting tipsy with all the Dom Perignon rosé champagne *La Van* is providing!! 

Congrats to everyone on their new VCA purchases and for all the future VCA purchases


----------



## lanasyogamama

Congrats Amber Lebon!!


----------



## loves

i'm stuck on the onyx 10 motif. i love it a lot on me but i dislike buying things that i might not wear often. 

i'm also a little unsure on the turquoise mini earrings and single pendant. they're beautiful but i  would only wear them on certain weekends or casual fridays. so should i? i'd rather put the money towards something else.  i know i'd wear the onyx much more often.

thinking, thinking


----------



## calisnoopy

AmberLeBon said:


> I have heard there are Lotus earrings? does anyone have a piccy of these? also, do VCA make a lotus pendant/necklace??
> 
> ok and here is my final question I promise lol! how long does it take from ordering to receiving the lotus ring?? TIA


 
i have the lotus small earclips, which are actually quite large for my ears LOL

i posted pics awhile ago on this thread...search "lotus earrings" maybe? and on my blog too


----------



## AmberLeBon

calisnoopy, thanks , ive tried searching but I can't find the pics(must be me lol!) but i'll take a look at your blog, how do you find the earrings?I saw a message here saying a member thought they were tight, but I presume they can be altered to fit.....TIA

loves, its so hard to chose what to buy! I had this dilema recently, I was considering the plaiin perlee bangle before the price increase, but am waiting for something else now.. i love the onyx - if only i wore YG more often if would be high on my list


----------



## AmberLeBon

Phew! found the pics!, thank you....

I definately need to try these on, they are gorgeous...





calisnoopy said:


> Random shots I had just now while uploading other pics...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1012475
> 
> Lotus Small Earrings
> 
> View attachment 1012476
> 
> Frivole WG Small Earrings
> 
> View attachment 1012477
> 
> Frivole WG Pendant Necklace


----------



## loves

amberlebon, yes the only thing stopping me is that like yourself, i don't really wear yg so much and on the 10motif the yg is quite noticeable, the onyx earclips i can do..


----------



## La Vanguardia

*AmberLeBon - *Search and you will find. Here are the small Lotus earclips on Eva Mendez, which I also posted in this thread a while back.











... and here are the Lotus earclips of TPFer megeve12 that she posted also here: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/van-cleef-and-arpels-addiction-support-group-328176-177.html#post13988452


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Sammyjoe - *I'm also getting tipsy! :tispy:

*loves - *Mmm ... tough one on the turquoise and onyx. I  the turquoise Vintage Alhambra but I can also just see myself wearing it on casual days, most especially in summer or with black in winter. As for the onyx, it actually does pop up and look fabulousness on Asians, but you have to know if you'll wear it often.


----------



## loves

aah she looks so good with those lotus earclips

lavan - thanks for your input. i decided to get the onyx earclips only. on casual days i'm usually bare of jewelry. i'm putting my money aside for something else


----------



## Bitten

loves said:


> aah she looks so good with those lotus earclips
> 
> lavan - thanks for your input. *i decided to get the onyx earclips only.* on casual days i'm usually bare of jewelry. i'm putting my money aside for something else



Oooh, I can't wait to see pics - I think the earrings are so elegant. Congratulations on your choice!


----------



## loves

bitten i can't wait for the pics too, saving up for that hehe


----------



## Bitten

^^^ Excellent!!! I like to see a girl who makes her decisions early


----------



## mamaluvsbags

Has anyone tried to access the VCA website? I've been trying all weekend and it seems to be down . . .


----------



## AmberLeBon

La Van Thank you soo much for finding and posting those pics now I am in  with them!! have to find these earring when im next in store - doesn't Eva look so beautiful too....


----------



## Kellybag

Approx. how much are the small lotus earrings in U.S. dollars?  ( I would love to purchase those for my mom)


----------



## La Vanguardia

loves said:


> lavan - thanks for your input. i decided to get the onyx earclips only. on casual days i'm usually bare of jewelry.* i'm putting my money aside for something else *



Spill! I want to know, I want to know! 



AmberLeBon said:


> La Van Thank you soo much for finding and posting those pics now I am in  with them!! have to find these earring when im next in store - doesn't Eva look so beautiful too....



You're welcome. The Lotus earclips are really wearable and work well for day to night! There's exactly 1 carat of pavé diamonds. They're on my wishlist and I really loved them when I tried them on.


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^mmm didnt know carat weight, thanks, the necklace is that one with a pin behind that can turn into a brooch?? or is it just a pendant?? its so hard to make a vca wishlist that isnt a page long !! think we need to open more champagne lol! TIA


----------



## lanasyogamama

I've been meaning to post this!  I tried this ring on when I was in the Bahamas, SO PRETTY!  Even on my poor ignored fingers...


----------



## La Vanguardia

AmberLeBon said:


> ^^mmm didnt know carat weight, thanks, the necklace is that one with a pin behind that can turn into a brooch?? or is it just a pendant?? its so hard to make a vca wishlist that isnt a page long !! think we need to open more champagne lol! TIA



The Lotus necklace doesn't have a pin ... that's the Cosmos (and I guess there are other models that convert from pendant to brooch).



lanasyogamama said:


> I've been meaning to post this!  I tried this ring on when I was in the Bahamas, SO PRETTY!  Even on my poor ignored fingers...



Isn't it fun trying on VCA?!


----------



## calisnoopy

Kellybag said:


> Approx. how much are the small lotus earrings in U.S. dollars? ( I would love to purchase those for my mom)


 
i THINK they are around 12K?


----------



## mojo

luvpurse said:


> Thank you, *sbelle, Sammyjoe, La Van*...
> 
> Sammyjoe, it's grey and white MOP. The color of grey is very subtle. I love it... At first I was afraid it might be too brown but it turns out great...
> 
> Here are some more pix from the real camera...


 
wow, love your ring and necklace!  and also your top!!  gorgeous!!


----------



## mojo

loves said:


> i say happiness can be bought
> and having a place and like-minded people to share it with, that doubles the happiness


 
wow, this is so pretty!  love it!!


----------



## loves

mojo thank you very much!


----------



## loves

Bitten said:


> ^^^ Excellent!!! I like to see a girl who makes her decisions early


  glad u approve!


----------



## loves

La Vanguardia said:


> Spill! I want to know, I want to know!


 
it's not vca but uhmmm i am so fickle i can kill myself. one day it's no 10motif, another day i decide i still want it. aiee :greengrin:


----------



## loves

La Vanguardia said:


> Spill! I want to know, I want to know!


 
it's not vca that's for sure but no spillage until the deed is done


----------



## Suzie

They have some pieces on Bluefly now.


----------



## calisnoopy

Suzie said:


> They have some pieces on Bluefly now.


 
hmm cant seem to find them on bluefly...


----------



## Suzie

^Does this work?

http://www.bluefly.com/Estate-Jewel..._email-_-05_22_10-_-Cat_All_Circa_T-_-shopnow


----------



## calisnoopy

Suzie said:


> ^Does this work?
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Estate-Jewel..._email-_-05_22_10-_-Cat_All_Circa_T-_-shopnow


 
oh yesss thanks...i had to log in! hehehe


----------



## diamond lover

Suzie said:


> ^Does this work?
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Estate-Jewel..._email-_-05_22_10-_-Cat_All_Circa_T-_-shopnow


 
thanks suzie

they only have a few VCA pieces. i want the gold with onyx alhambra bracelet or watch.  pls remind us to visit back if they have sale again. thanks again!


----------



## lychee124

Wow, bluefly has the Magic alhambra long necklace for 20% off!


----------



## parchemin

ohhh. sold out already..which is good because I am waiting for delivery of MY 10 motif necklace and some other goodies which I can't wait to reveal! I was enabled even as a lurker by all of you ladies!


----------



## ShyShy

Hi VCA lovers... I have been admiring all the beautiful goodies you gals have and wished wished wished Australia has a VCA boutique! I may be traveling later in the year and hopefully will be able to stop by a VCA boutique... can anyone tell me how much the cosmos pendant, earrings and ring (both sizes) cost? I love the socrate btf ring but have never been lucky enough to get my size every time I travel (have very slim fingers). But after seeing the cosmos on this thread... I am in love with them too  Thanks heaps


----------



## mudmud

Welcome *ShyShy*!! Another Aussie VCA fan! Oh c'mon VCA can you hear us?


----------



## MrsTGreen

I just finished looking @ Sex and the City2. In the movie, Charlotte had on a beautiful white dress and the mother of pearl Alhambra necklace doubled around her neck. I'm in love I want that necklace!!


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^ooh i'll look out for it when I see the movie next week


----------



## ShyShy

mudmud said:


> Welcome *ShyShy*!! Another Aussie VCA fan! Oh c'mon VCA can you hear us?



Hi mudmud! Yeah, we NEED a boutique here!


----------



## La Vanguardia

MrsTGreen said:


> I just finished looking @ Sex and the City2. In the movie, Charlotte had on a beautiful white dress and the mother of pearl Alhambra necklace doubled around her neck. I'm in love I want that necklace!!



I saw the movie today and I  it! I'm obsessing about having a 20 motif more and more!


----------



## AmberLeBon

^oh no! this makes going to see SATC 2 a little dangerous lol!


----------



## surfergirljen

Haha - am going to see it tonight and will wear mine!! Thanks for the tip!! Ready for some fashion porn, woo hoo!!!

OMG girls STOP posting those lotus earrings! They are too pretty! And way too tempting on Eva for words... you're making me want to question my turquoise 20 motif (which is STILL on order - STILL no word!!) and get those instead! Ugh... they really are stunning - I'm not much of an earring wearer... I DID however just buy ...

THE YG MOP SINGLE MOTIF NECKLACE AND MATCHING MINI EARRINGS!!!

So cute and classic!! Will post pics as soon as I can!! 

What does everyone think?  20 Motif Turquoise and WG ... or the lotus mini earrings? (yes they are about $12K by the way... around there if I remember correctly). 

UGH DECISIONS AND TEMPTATIONS!!!


----------



## sbelle

^^Can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## loves

isn't charlotte just lovely? i have a feeling vca will be inundated with requests for this piece!


----------



## sbelle

Lovely!  You're right--everyone will want this!


----------



## parchemin

You guys are killing me! I am going to see SATC tomorrow, and my necklace still hasn't arrived...(10 motif plus 5 motif bracelet plus diamond pendant!)...I am so impatient! Oh, and surfergirljen, the ladies at the Naples VCA say hello!!


----------



## Brutus1

loves said:


> isn't charlotte just lovely? i have a feeling vca will be inundated with requests for this piece!



Which necklace is this?


----------



## dreamdoll

Lovely!! Cannot wait to watch the movie today 



loves said:


> isn't charlotte just lovely? i have a feeling vca will be inundated with requests for this piece!


----------



## surfergirljen

Brutus1 said:


> Which necklace is this?



It's the 20 motif doubled up and here's a funny thing! I'm in film and so kind of trained to look for continuity and when it's VCA I can't take my eyes off it - watch Charlotte through the whole scene. You can tell it's been shot many times (which is true - they'll shoot any given scene up to 20 times to get "coverage" from every angle, the best performances etc) because Charlotte's necklace moves around! In half of the shots it's perfectly doubled up, and the other half the top loop is much shorter. Hee hee - might not have noticed it if it wasn't so PRETTY!!

AND I had the fun of nudging my GF beside me and saying, "That's my necklace... SEE?!" and holding mine up!! 

Fun fun movie - ENJOY LADIES!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

parchemin said:


> You guys are killing me! I am going to see SATC tomorrow, and my necklace still hasn't arrived...(10 motif plus 5 motif bracelet plus diamond pendant!)...I am so impatient! Oh, and surfergirljen, the ladies at the Naples VCA say hello!!



Shut up! Haha that's so funny! They're the ones who sold the pendant and earrings to me! Takes way too long to get things in Toronto at Birks ... learned that the hard way with my turquoise!! SO nice there, aren't they? Did you buy anything there? Sorry I've been away from the board for a while!!


----------



## sbelle

surfergirljen said:


> Sorry I've been away from the board for a while!!



We were wondering where you had gone!  Glad you're back!


----------



## La Vanguardia

surfergirljen said:


> Haha - am going to see it tonight and will wear mine!! Thanks for the tip!! Ready for some fashion porn, woo hoo!!!
> 
> OMG girls STOP posting those lotus earrings! They are too pretty! And way too tempting on Eva for words... you're making me want to question my turquoise 20 motif (which is STILL on order - STILL no word!!) and get those instead! Ugh... they really are stunning - I'm not much of an earring wearer... I DID however just buy ...
> 
> THE YG MOP SINGLE MOTIF NECKLACE AND MATCHING MINI EARRINGS!!!
> 
> So cute and classic!! Will post pics as soon as I can!!
> 
> What does everyone think?  20 Motif Turquoise and WG ... or the lotus mini earrings? (yes they are about $12K by the way... around there if I remember correctly).
> 
> UGH DECISIONS AND TEMPTATIONS!!!



*FOCUS! FOCUS! FOCUS! *

You have been lusting after that 20-motif turquoise necklace for ages now ... I think you'll regret it again if you don't get it!


----------



## Bitten

*surfergirljen*, it's hard to keep the focus up on a thread as tempting as this, but *LaVan* is absolutely right - the 20 motif turquoise is something you've been wanting for a really long time, you're going to ADORE it when you get it!!


----------



## Suzie

^By the way bitten, I love your David Bromley painting. (avatar)


----------



## surfergirljen

You guys are right - I know!! Thanks! FOCUS!!! So impatient - it's coming up on summer and I WANT MY TURQUOISE NOW!!!!!  SO easy to get distracted here!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Let's just all write down our wishlists and work on acquiring the pieces. I've been distracted by clothes, shoes and bags lately but I should focus again on my VCA wishlist.

... okay, just one more bag, I think lol! 

In no particular order nor timeframe:

- WG/diamond earclips 
... either small Lotus or small Cosmos. Each time I have a special occasion, I'm always missing sparkles for my ears. I do have a few earrings, but they're no where as blingy as the Lotus or Cosmos.

- WG/MOP Vintage Alhambra earclips
... can't get it out of my head to match my single-motif necklace, especially after seeing Sammyjoe's pics!

- 20-motif WG/turquoise Vintage Alhambra necklace
... I've always dreamed of having a 20-motif one. Turquoise will be a lovely color to spice up my outfits, especially in spring/summer.

- 10-motif YG/MOP Vintage Alhambra necklace 
... I already have the same necklace but I'd like another one to link the two together to make 20 motifs.

- Small WG Cosmos necklace 
... I know, again! I had it, but quickly exchanged it for a ring ... with the pin/brooch at the back of the Cosmos, it wasn't the right necklace for a little baby at this time.


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^great wishlist la van!

focus is soo hard

im going to VCA tommorrow can't wait.... to get finger meaured and try something special on!!!(am not spilling until tommorrow lol!)

anyway, my wishlist

Lotus ring
Lotus earrings
Lotus necklace (but need to see it as haven't seen a piccy)

Two butterflies ring

Diamond Perlee bangle wg

another 10 motif, can't make up mind as to colour

its a fun journey - 

La Van , I too get distracted, have my name down for 3 CL's this winter and don't mention bags lol am waiting for some bags (aarrghh!)


----------



## MrsTGreen

surfergirljen said:


> It's the 20 motif doubled up and here's a funny thing! I'm in film and so kind of trained to look for continuity and when it's VCA I can't take my eyes off it - watch Charlotte through the whole scene. You can tell it's been shot many times (which is true - they'll shoot any given scene up to 20 times to get "coverage" from every angle, the best performances etc) because Charlotte's necklace moves around! In half of the shots it's perfectly doubled up, and the other half the top loop is much shorter. Hee hee - might not have noticed it if it wasn't so PRETTY!!
> 
> AND I had the fun of nudging my GF beside me and saying, "That's my necklace... SEE?!" and holding mine up!!
> 
> Fun fun movie - ENJOY LADIES!!!



I'm so :greengrin: with envy!


----------



## kimber418

surfergirljen-I was in Chicago a week ago at the Van Cleef store on Michigan Ave....
They had a 20 motif turquoise YG in stock.  I saw it in the case!   Just thought I would
share that with you!  Have fun tomorrow!  I am so jealous!


----------



## Bitten

Suzie said:


> ^By the way bitten, I love your David Bromley painting. (avatar)



Thanks *Suzie* she is beautiful! I love David Bromley's work, I want to try and get something from his children's series next.

Hmmmm, maybe not having a VCA store in Australia is suddenly a good thing....


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> Let's just all write down our wishlists and work on acquiring the pieces. I've been distracted by clothes, shoes and bags lately but I should focus again on my VCA wishlist.
> 
> ... okay, just one more bag, I think lol!
> 
> In no particular order nor timeframe:
> 
> - WG/diamond earclips
> ... either small Lotus or small Cosmos. Each time I have a special occasion, I'm always missing sparkles for my ears. I do have a few earrings, but they're no where as blingy as the Lotus or Cosmos.
> 
> - WG/MOP Vintage Alhambra earclips
> ... can't get it out of my head to match my single-motif necklace, especially after seeing Sammyjoe's pics!
> 
> - 20-motif WG/turquoise Vintage Alhambra necklace
> ... I've always dreamed of having a 20-motif one. Turquoise will be a lovely color to spice up my outfits, especially in spring/summer.
> 
> - 10-motif YG/MOP Vintage Alhambra necklace
> ... I already have the same necklace but I'd like another one to link the two together to make 20 motifs.
> 
> - Small WG Cosmos necklace
> ... I know, again! I had it, but quickly exchanged it for a ring ... with the pin/brooch at the back of the Cosmos, it wasn't the right necklace for a little baby at this time.



Wow *LaVan*, great list! I too am a little distracted at the moment (there is a launch coming up in June for yellow diamonds at Tiffanys, need to be strong!) but I think if I just keep coming back to the pics of your mini Vintage Alhambra YG MOP earrings, I should be just fine...


----------



## sbelle

surfergirljen said:


> It's the 20 motif doubled up and here's a funny thing! I'm in film and so kind of trained to look for continuity and when it's VCA I can't take my eyes off it - watch Charlotte through the whole scene. You can tell it's been shot many times (which is true - they'll shoot any given scene up to 20 times to get "coverage" from every angle, the best performances etc) *because Charlotte's necklace moves around! In half of the shots it's perfectly doubled up, and the other half the top loop is much shorter.* Hee hee - might not have noticed it if it wasn't so PRETTY!!



I just saw the movie tonight and I couldn't wait for this scene.  I saw what you were talking about, but I would have missed it if you hadn't pointed it out.


----------



## loves

ok let me join in the fun with my list

mini onyx earrings
onyx earclips
onyx 10 motif
mop wg 10 motif


----------



## whistlez

Hello! Not sure if this has been mentioned yet but its for girls in london! I got this from their facebook page.

Grace Kelly: Style Icon exhibition at the V&A Museum, London
The exhibition features dresses from Grace Kellys days in Hollywood (including those from Rear Window and High Society), her civil ceremony wedding dress, dresses from her life as a Princess, and jewellery by Van Cleef & Arpels who is the official supplier to Princess Grace and the Principality of Monaco.

This invitation is exclusively proposed to the members of the Van Cleef & Arpels Facebook fan page, it offers you and a friend of yours a journey through the most treasured dresses and jewels from Grace Kelly, an emblematic figure of the History of Van Cleef & Arpels.

If you and a friend wish to attend this event, please respond by sending an email with your personal details (surname, last name, confirmation of the email address to receive information) to community@vca-jewelers.com
Please note that we have a limited quantity of invitations, we will come back to you shortly. If your presence is confirmed, we will be honored to welcome you at Van Cleef & Arpels, 9 New Bond Street, London W1S 3SW, to give you the invitation.

Because of the limited number of invitations to the Grace Kelly: Style Icon exhibition, Van Cleef & Arpels has decided to invite the first 25 fans who reply by Email.


----------



## AmberLeBon

Just been to vca! Tried lotus sadly not a good fit when open on me  , but good news is I've ordered the  Cosmos ring in WG and am happy because I'm just in time to not be affected by the looming price increase! Whoohoo! Champagne all round ! 

I was close to ordering the plume ring but my sa put me off she told me the spring becomes faulty in time and it's anightmare to fix, I'm pleased with her honesty she thinks the cosmos collection is something a person could wear forever


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Yay! As much as the Lotus ring is FABULOUS, one really needs to try it on as it doesn't suit everybody. The Cosmos is a gorgeous ring!!! Which size flower did you order? Your SA is right and it can be worn forever ... so classic and elegant!

I'll serve my virtual champagne once you get it. Did your SA mention any timeline?


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^ Thank you!!

Yes thats very true about the Lotus, its stunning but if its not a great fit then I can't be buying it (ten regretting it later) ive gone for the small Cosmos, the large was a show stopper!

No info on time line, think SA is going to let me know more once she has ordered it on Tues

Looking fwd to champers!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Gosh, the torturous wait ... just like surfergirljen's matching 20-motif turquoise necklace to her bracelet.


----------



## mp4

surfergirljen said:


> It's the 20 motif doubled up and here's a funny thing! I'm in film and so kind of trained to look for continuity and when it's VCA I can't take my eyes off it - watch Charlotte through the whole scene. You can tell it's been shot many times (which is true - they'll shoot any given scene up to 20 times to get "coverage" from every angle, the best performances etc) because Charlotte's necklace moves around! In half of the shots it's perfectly doubled up, and the other half the top loop is much shorter. Hee hee - might not have noticed it if it wasn't so PRETTY!!


 
Since I'm deciding what to buy, I also watch VCA like a hawk.  I saw When in Rome on the plane yesterday and the mulitple shots are are obvious.  In one seen when she's hiding in a door with a window, she has a turquoise WG 20 motif...but all the other shots her necklaces are MOP (she has 2 on and I think one might have been chalcedony - Yum!)


----------



## AmberLeBon

La Van - yes, looks like it, wonder how long im looking at?! SA said Cosmos is rarely in stock - although there was a size 53 in stock today.. she said the earrings too are difficult to obtain....

mp4 - best to take your time, so many yummy vca things to pick from - and as ive found out today you might have one idea in your head but arrive there and its not quite what you expected and you fall for something else, like I have done today...


----------



## mrb4bags

Can't wait to see your new Cosmos ring Amberlebon!

Congrats.


----------



## La Vanguardia

AmberLeBon said:


> La Van - yes, looks like it, wonder how long im looking at?! SA said Cosmos is rarely in stock - although there was a size 53 in stock today.. she said the earrings too are difficult to obtain....



In general, from what I've seen in stock for all Cosmos pieces, the small flower is rarer than the medium one.


----------



## AmberLeBon

mrb4bags - thank you!!

la van, this is sounding like hens teeth lol! maybe i should order the earrings now lol!


----------



## ShyShy

Girls, can you please tell me if cartier and van cleef ring sizes are the same? Sorry, we just don't have a VCA boutique in Australia and I would have to do a lot of planning if I ever plan to get a VCA piece. I have always wanted the socrate btf ring, but never lucky enough to chance upon one that's my size when I travel. I am also dreaming of the small cosmos ring too.... I wear size 48 cartier rings, does that mean I will also be a size 48 in VCA for the socrate btf ring? Was thinking of pre-ordering one before I travelled....


----------



## SummerHill

Hello ladies 

You ladies are really bad bad influence on me 
I didn't know anything about VCA until I joined the forum when bought my first piece of chanel ...then led to J12 now VCA tsk tsk ...

My hubbie is going to ban me from going on to the TPF 

Anyhow, I went to Birks today and got myself a 5 motif MOP bracelet 
It was gorgeous but I'm not too sure ....hence no reveal yet 

It's kinda odd that I only got the authenticity certificate .there is no warranty certificate?? are we supposed to get one in general ?
I'm sorry if this sounds like a stupid question but I'm still such a newbie to the brand.  Thanks muchooo ladies


----------



## kim_mac

ShyShy said:


> Girls, can you please tell me if cartier and van cleef ring sizes are the same? Sorry, we just don't have a VCA boutique in Australia and I would have to do a lot of planning if I ever plan to get a VCA piece. I have always wanted the socrate btf ring, but never lucky enough to chance upon one that's my size when I travel. I am also dreaming of the small cosmos ring too.... I wear size 48 cartier rings, does that mean I will also be a size 48 in VCA for the socrate btf ring? Was thinking of pre-ordering one before I travelled....



cartier and vca both carry french sizes so they should be the same.  my SA told me that the btf rings can be closed/opened a tiny bit to adjust to the finger.  also, you may want to consider wearing the btf ring on a different finger, depending on the visual look you are going after.  it's best to try on the btf ring and know which finger you plan on wearing it on and then asking the SA to take your measurements (and this can differ depending on the time of day/season/etc).


----------



## kim_mac

love reading your wishlists everyone...

mine is short!

something cosmos - either earclips/ring (both small) or just pendant.  i've always wanted "evening" bling and can't decide if i want clips like the cosmos/lotus earrings or custom solitaires with halo on french wire.  i'm leaning towards getting the cosmos pendant so i can wear it A LOT (not just for fancy occasions).

20 motif wg mop vintage alhambra - i always think this looks so pretty when i see it on others (and now doubled up on charlotte from SATC) but whenever i put it on, i don't feel that it's quite "me".  maybe because i'm not wearing the right kind of outfit when i go into VCA or maybe it's because i can't seem to justify the price for a necklace with zero diamonds.  someday i'll try to make it work.


----------



## mp4

Congrats on the cosmos Amberlebon!!!!


----------



## ShyShy

kim_mac said:


> cartier and vca both carry french sizes so they should be the same.  my SA told me that the btf rings can be closed/opened a tiny bit to adjust to the finger.  also, you may want to consider wearing the btf ring on a different finger, depending on the visual look you are going after.  it's best to try on the btf ring and know which finger you plan on wearing it on and then asking the SA to take your measurements (and this can differ depending on the time of day/season/etc).



Thanks kim_mac, I figured they were both French, so they should be kind of similar, but still, since they are different companies, they could have slight differences. Thanks for letting me know that they can close/open the ring a bit because I am pretty sure I saw someone on this forum with the same ring but the flowers were a lot closer together. I actually thought it looked better too!


----------



## AmberLeBon

mp4 thank you
summerhill congratulations


----------



## loves

congratulations amberlebon and summerhill!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats Amberlebon and Summerhill!!!

My wishlist is tiny - I would just love the WG 2 motif MOP between the fingers ring like Luvpurses


----------



## AmberLeBon

Sammyjoe, hope you get one soon.. have you tried one on??

Does anyone know the price of the medium Cosmos necklace? or whether there is much price difference between the small to med (I know the price of the small) .

Im unsure if id like to consider getting the small neclace or the medium - don't think ive come across any medium pics to help - they only had large in stock yesterday which for me, was too big..


----------



## AmberLeBon

Sorry to repeat this piccy, but im interested in possibly buying the chain to go with the cosmos pendant - does anyone know what lengths this chain is available in pls? any price guide too?TIA




La Vanguardia said:


> *kim_mac - *Thanks for reposting my pros/cons/pictures. The Cosmos does look fab lol! But the Socrate is so dainty too. One thing I also like about the Cosmos is you can use other chains ... I really like the Miroir des Eaux (with diamonds around the chain tcw .95) to even spice the necklace up. Kind of like upgrading the necklace lol!
> 
> I don't think I'll get Cosmos earrings though ... maybe too much bling for everyday wear together with the necklace. But the small Cosmos ring would be nice. I tried it before and even considered getting it instead of the Two Butterflies BTF ring. For earrings, I kind of like the Socrate 3-flower and that would be a great match to the Socrate necklace or the Cosmos necklace.
> 
> Here's a pic of the Miroir des Eauxs with the pendant ... I only want the chain, which can be bought separately. It looks similar to Tiffanys Diamonds by the Yard ... just much nicer and more massive lol! I tried it on and the diamonds around the chain also vary in size, some bigger than others. Really sparkly and cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *surfergirljen - *Lol! You gotta get that baby out of the safe! I use my Two Butterflies BTF ring almost everyday ... I need to get the most out of its cost per wear.


----------



## Sammyjoe

AmberLeBon said:


> Sammyjoe, hope you get one soon.. have you tried one on??
> ..


 
Thanks Amber, I have tried it on not in my size though. Will just wait my turn.

I cannot help you with the prices of the cosmos and necklace, I think LaVan tried on the necklace.

I know it sounds nuts but for me with VCA, I really like the idea of getting a between the fingers ring because VCA do them so well, as well as their other great rings, the between the fingers ones really stand out and are different.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Woohoo! Congratulations *Summerhill!*

Champagne toast to you!

... LaVan opening a bottle of Dom Perignon rosé champagne and pouring the bubbles in crystals glasses for everyone to enjoy! ... 

By the way, you only get the authenticity certificate and the receipt. So, is the bracelet a keeper?



SummerHill said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> You ladies are really bad bad influence on me
> I didn't know anything about VCA until I joined the forum when bought my first piece of chanel ...then led to J12 now VCA tsk tsk ...
> 
> My hubbie is going to ban me from going on to the TPF
> 
> Anyhow, I went to Birks today and got myself a 5 motif MOP bracelet
> It was gorgeous but I'm not too sure ....hence no reveal yet
> 
> It's kinda odd that I only got the authenticity certificate .there is no warranty certificate?? are we supposed to get one in general ?
> I'm sorry if this sounds like a stupid question but I'm still such a newbie to the brand.  Thanks muchooo ladies


----------



## AmberLeBon

^I think you will love the in between fingers ring, should be easy to wear/fit nicely, I think the Lotus is the most difficult ring size wise, when it was closed it was really tight (the band at its widest makes it feel tighter), when I opened it out it fitted but didnt sit right, it wasn't too tight open... but the two butterflies ring I tried slipped on and fitted great... seems to me if you make a ring too complex its going to fit less people!(unless its my fingers lol!)


----------



## La Vanguardia

*AmberLeBon - *There is HUGE price difference between the small and medium Cosmos pieces. I think the medium Cosmos necklace is almost double the price as the small one. With regards to the Miroir des Eauxs chain, it's the same length as the standard VCA necklaces. When I tried it on before, it cost around EUR 5,700.

Bear in mind though that since some of the diamonds of the Miroir des Eauxs are bigger than the others, the chain won't fit through the "hole" where the standard chain would. Basically, you just need to hang the Cosmos pin on the Miroir des Eauxs chain instead of having the pendant sitting nicely through the "hole." Hope that makes sense.


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^yes it does thanks, I didnt realise it wouldn't thread through - you are a mine of information La Van!

re necklace think i'll ask SA to let me know when a medium and small arrive in stock and go and see them - I am surprised at the price of the Cosmos earrings in small (im yet to see the small irl) from the pricing thread here on tpf it appears the Cosmos are about twice the price of the Lotus earrings!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ The small Cosmos earclips are indeed quite pricey, actually, more than double the price of the small Lotus earclips. However, the small Cosmos also more than 2 carats of diamonds and there's a big diamond piece in the middle. The small Lotus earclips just have 1 carat total. Since you're getting the Cosmos ring, that'll be a fabulous set to also have the Cosmos earclips.

The small Cosmos earclips are very sparkly and elegant. I tried on the medium ones and they were GINORMOUS! My SA said though that for the price and bling effect, she'd recommend the Lotus anytime. Plus, she also thought the Lotus looked good on my ears. At the moment, I'm undecided. I also want to try on both the small Cosmos and small Lotus earclips together before I decide which one I'll go for.


----------



## AmberLeBon

By the way, I was just in touch with my SA about other possible orders, thought might as well ask what discount is available on the other Cosmos items, she has said that due to limited production and high quality of VCA pieces they do not offer discount unless one is spending over 29,000 euros?! I was surprised by this because im sure ive read that there are discounts available except for on the Alhambra line? would anyone have any knowledge on this?TIA


----------



## AmberLeBon

La Vanguardia said:


> ^ The small Cosmos earclips are indeed quite pricey, actually, more than double the price of the small Lotus earclips. However, the small Cosmos also more than 2 carats of diamonds and there's a big diamond piece in the middle. The small Lotus earclips just have 1 carat total. Since you're getting the Cosmos ring, that'll be a fabulous set to also have the Cosmos earclips.
> 
> The small Cosmos earclips are very sparkly and elegant. I tried on the medium ones and they were GINORMOUS! My SA said though that for the price and bling effect, she'd recommend the Lotus anytime. Plus, she also thought the Lotus looked good on my ears. At the moment, I'm undecided. I also want to try on both the small Cosmos and small Lotus earclips together before I decide which one I'll go for.


 
I tried on a pair of the Cosmos but Im sure SA said they were the large, they were very big - will double check with her.  Im hoping to match up a Cosmos set  but I too love the look of the Lotus - hope to see them instore sometime.


----------



## Sammyjoe

This vca talk is all so exciting, can we have some visual eye candy?  Maybe we can ask our SA's to email us some pictures.

Its terrible that the moment pictures are posted the VCA looks that much more beautiful


----------



## ShyShy

AmberLeBon said:


> Does anyone know the price of the medium Cosmos necklace? or whether there is much price difference between the small to med (I know the price of the small) .



I'd like to know the price of the medium cosmos necklace. AmberLeBon, what is the current price for the small? TIA


----------



## AmberLeBon

^yes , its in the current prices thread but I will pm it over to you now


----------



## CLEEFGIRL70

My first experience with Van Cleef & Arpels was in Naples Florida! My husband and I visit Naples about once month and stay at the Ritz. I was on my way to Starbucks when I caught my first glimpse of a beautiful necklace in the window. When I walked in I was welcomed by three lovely young girls, who I now always shop with! I purchased the necklace the next day and rarely take it off!!! My 16 Motif, Magic necklace compliments all my outfits and I am plotting my next purchase now. I often visit other Van Cleef & Arples but I am loyal to the Naples boutique, the service is excellent!! I am hooked!!! My pieces are timeless and classic I cant find myself loving anything elses. It was love at first sight!!! Glad to see I am not the only one!


----------



## Bri 333

Yes, let's get some visual eye candy of your current pieces


----------



## Sammyjoe

CLEEFGIRL70 said:


> My first experience with Van Cleef & Arpels was in Naples Florida! My husband and I visit Naples about once month and stay at the Ritz. I was on my way to Starbucks when I caught my first glimpse of a beautiful necklace in the window. When I walked in I was welcomed by three lovely young girls, who I now always shop with! I purchased the necklace the next day and rarely take it off!!! My 16 Motif, Magic necklace compliments all my outfits and I am plotting my next purchase now. I often visit other Van Cleef & Arples but I am loyal to the Naples boutique, the service is excellent!! I am hooked!!! My pieces are timeless and classic I cant find myself loving anything elses. It was love at first sight!!! Glad to see I am not the only one!


 
Congrats *cleefgirl70*!! I think surfergirl also loves the staff at Naples VCA.


----------



## surfergirljen

CLEEFGIRL70 said:


> My first experience with Van Cleef & Arpels was in Naples Florida! My husband and I visit Naples about once month and stay at the Ritz. I was on my way to Starbucks when I caught my first glimpse of a beautiful necklace in the window. When I walked in I was welcomed by three lovely young girls, who I now always shop with! I purchased the necklace the next day and rarely take it off!!! My 16 Motif, Magic necklace compliments all my outfits and I am plotting my next purchase now. I often visit other Van Cleef & Arples but I am loyal to the Naples boutique, the service is excellent!! I am hooked!!! My pieces are timeless and classic I cant find myself loving anything elses. It was love at first sight!!! Glad to see I am not the only one!



Hey Cleefgirl!! Aren't they the SWEETEST?  My parents have a condo down there so I'm at the Waterside shops every winter trying to not spend all my money there!!! (love the stores there).  Amanda and Carly are SO nice.    It IS a really lovely shop - everyone who works there is young and nice and really un-intimidating. I've bought things at Birks in Toronto here but it's SO much faster to have them ship me things that I buy everything from them! Just got a couple pieces a month ago! Have fun there next time you go and show us your lovely treasures!

Tell them Jennifer from Toronto says hi!


----------



## shishang

Hi, I'm new to VCA. I used to buy Tiffany but began to be interested in VCA after reading this thread. I'm thinking about the vintage alhambra bracelet in all yellow gold. But is a all yellow gold not typical of VCA? I saw all of you have MOP. onyx, etc. Have anyone seen it IRL? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Bethc

^^  I have a 5 motif bracelet in all YG, there's a pic of it on their website...  I like it because it goes with everything... 

http://www.vancleef-arpels.com/en/van-cleef.html?zone=am#/alhambra/


Edited to say, I tried the link, you have to choose Vintage and then look at the different bracelets in the bottom right corner...


----------



## lvpiggy

is anyone going to the VCA party this week in SF? if you are, keep your eyes peeled for a little piggy tumbling about underfoot! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## surfergirljen

Okay girls... since I owe y'all some "modelling shots" of my two new pieces and I was in full procrastination mode today (re-seeded the lawn... washed the car... then took pics!) ... I have a few pics for you! 

One or two of each necklace and my humble little collection... can you see the empty box just waiting for my 20 motif turquoise?  (the wait is KILLING ME!!!)

xo!


----------



## loves

surfergirljen you look beautiful. we're cousins on the mini and pendant. mine's wg.


----------



## kimber418

surfergirl~
love your new pieces and your photos!  I love that you are able to buy both white and yellow gold in the Vintage Alhambra pieces.......
Love your jewelry box shot!  I have the same one!!!!!


----------



## Bitten

*surfergirljen*, thanks for the pics - you know how to please tPF ladies


----------



## Suzie

Thanks for the pics surfergirljen, love all of your pieces!


----------



## loves

came back to see surfer's jewelry box. i'm so in love with the turquoise! ahhh... actiom pic please?


----------



## La Vanguardia

Woohoo! Congratulations *surfergirljen!*

Champagne toast to you!

... LaVan opening a bottle of Dom Perignon rosé champagne and pouring the bubbles in crystals glasses for everyone to enjoy! ... 

I  your top and that 20-motif necklace is just stunning ... ah, I can't wait to see your turquoise one! Hey, the color of your jewelry box is similar to VCA.



surfergirljen said:


> Okay girls... since I owe y'all some "modelling shots" of my two new pieces and I was in full procrastination mode today (re-seeded the lawn... washed the car... then took pics!) ... I have a few pics for you!
> 
> One or two of each necklace and my humble little collection... can you see the empty box just waiting for my 20 motif turquoise?  (the wait is KILLING ME!!!)
> 
> xo!


----------



## La Vanguardia

lvpiggy said:


> is anyone going to the VCA party this week in SF? if you are, keep your eyes peeled for a little piggy tumbling about underfoot! (^(oo)^)v



Have fun at the party and do share some pics and VCA news if you can!


----------



## Bri 333

*surfergirljen:* Thanks so much for the pics. Love everything!!! I needed to see some VCA!!! The closest boutique is 1 1/2 hrs away so I don't get to see them very often. Beautiful pieces!


----------



## Queenie

Wow *surfergirljen*, you have two of my "want items"!


----------



## AmberLeBon

surfergirljen  - great pics congrats! enjoying the champagne here!

lvpiggy - I too would love to see any pics , have a fabulous time


----------



## loves

looking forward to the pics lvpiggy!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Love your modelling shots *SurfergirlJen*!! You look fantastic!! When I saw your beautiful jewellery box I gasped!!! What a collection!!!! I remember when you did not have a single piece!! Now you have a great collection!!!!

Have lots of fun at VCA *LVpiggy* !!!!!! Take pics if possible and try to be good spending wise


----------



## sbelle

Oh my goodness!  *jen*-- your modeling pictures are great!  I loved seeing how the necklace and earrings look being worn!  They are so dainty and elegant!


----------



## mrb4bags

Lovely pics surfergirljen!!  Hoping your turquoise piece arrives soon.

Have a wonderful time at the party lvpiggy!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Thanks everyone for the nice compliments!!! I should take pics more often! When I get the turquoise finally I'll do a whole fashion show - put them all on at once and dance around my room! Ha!

I know I can't believe in a year and a half I've gotten so many items!! Scary to add up that bill!!!

The jewelry box is from Pottery Barn - that's the one I put in my safe and just keep all my really precious things in. I love it, it's the perfect size to hold my little collection of treasures and makes me feel like they are safe and sound in a pretty place in my ugly black safe!    I have the HUGE version too for all my other jewelry - will post one day!  







Oh and the top is a dress from Velvet by Graham & Spencer - got it in coral and turquoise, my go-to writing from home summer dresses! That's all I wear in summer!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Love the collection shot!!! If and when I get more VCA pieces I will also do a jewellery box shot!! I hope we see more jewellery box pictures!!!


----------



## Bri 333

I just got a safe too as my house waws burglarized a few months ago (so am starting my jewelry collection again.) How do you decide what goes in the safe and what stays out everyday in your jewelry box? I am not sure how to decide that. Any advice would be great 






surfergirljen said:


> Thanks everyone for the nice compliments!!! I should take pics more often! When I get the turquoise finally I'll do a whole fashion show - put them all on at once and dance around my room! Ha!
> 
> I know I can't believe in a year and a half I've gotten so many items!! Scary to add up that bill!!!
> 
> The jewelry box is from Pottery Barn - that's the one I put in my safe and just keep all my really precious things in. I love it, it's the perfect size to hold my little collection of treasures and makes me feel like they are safe and sound in a pretty place in my ugly black safe!  I have the HUGE version too for all my other jewelry - will post one day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the top is a dress from Velvet by Graham & Spencer - got it in coral and turquoise, my go-to writing from home summer dresses! That's all I wear in summer!!


----------



## AmberLeBon

For the ladies who have the beautiful Bird ring, is the wait long after ordering until one arrives if the shop doesn't have one in stock? im tempted  .....TIA


----------



## mp4

lvpiggy said:


> is anyone going to the VCA party this week in SF? if you are, keep your eyes peeled for a little piggy tumbling about underfoot! (^(oo)^)v



I'm in SF for business and stopped by VCA, but it was closed...sad!  I saw the sign about the party.  I couldn't tell if it's really private.  PM me if you know if anyone can go.  

I plan to go to the store one way or another while it is open.  I must scratch my VCA itch soon!!!


----------



## AmberLeBon

^I think LVpiggy said she was going in an earlier post in this thread?


----------



## parchemin

Here are my first VCA purchases! 5 motif bracelet, 10 motif necklace, diamond pendant and perle wg bracelet. I LOVE the Naples VCA boutique..including the adorable puppy that is now in residence! Sorry for the crummy pix..I am no photographer...In one I am wearing the necklace and bracelet together as a 15 motif with the diamond pendant.....now I'm off to order that spiffy jewlery box!


----------



## Bri 333

^ Nice!!!! Love them all.


----------



## *emma*

^^ Great choices! You wear them well! Enjoy!


----------



## vancleef fan

Beautiful pieces *parchemin *

*Surfergirljen* love your collection and looking forward to seeing the new necklace !!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Wow *parchemin*!!!! Stunning pieces! You sure jumped onto the VCA ship!! Congrats!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

*adorable puppy that is now in residence!* What is the story about a puppy? 
That would be tough!! Stroke the puppy or try on jewels????


----------



## La Vanguardia

Woohoo! Congratulations *parchemin!*

Champagne toast to you!

... LaVan opening a bottle of Dom Perignon rosé champagne and pouring the bubbles in crystals glasses for everyone to enjoy! ... 

Wonderful VCA pieces! Do you intend to layer the 10/15-motif with the diamond Alhambra necklace? Oh, and do tell the story of the puppy at VCA!



parchemin said:


> Here are my first VCA purchases! 5 motif bracelet, 10 motif necklace, diamond pendant and perle wg bracelet. I LOVE the Naples VCA boutique..including the adorable puppy that is now in residence! Sorry for the crummy pix..I am no photographer...In one I am wearing the necklace and bracelet together as a 15 motif with the diamond pendant.....now I'm off to order that spiffy jewlery box!


----------



## La Vanguardia

AmberLeBon said:


> For the ladies who have the beautiful Bird ring, is the wait long after ordering until one arrives if the shop doesn't have one in stock? im tempted  .....TIA



1-2 months. I don't think they stock this in many sizes at the boutiques. My boutique only had one, I guess so that clients could see and try it on. I've also been to a couple of boutiques that didn't have it at all. However, as it's a new collection, there must be an available size for you somewhere that can be transferred to your boutique.

It's a beautiful and elegant ring, but you need to be comfortable wearing a bird lol!


----------



## sbelle

*parchemin*--thanks for the pictures!!  Love your choices!!


----------



## loves

thanks for the champagne lavan! *hic*

parchemin congratulations! they are all gorgeous on you. 

i'm hoping for more action pics because i'm also getting the 10 motif to add to my bracelet, am deciding now btw the 10or 20 motif. would love to see how you wear your 15motifs


----------



## mp4

Congrats on the haul *parchemin*!!!  LOVE everything!!!

I must have the diamond pendant.  I went to the SF location today.  This was my favorite by far....love at first sight!!!!  Congrats on this and the MOPs.  I am actually thinking of the diamond motif and the bracelet.  

Of course the SA took the lucky alhambra out for me to try as "the piece" that suits me.  I don't think I'm ready to commit the funds for this yet.  I think the necklace and/or bracelet would be good starter pieces!  Exciting!!!

*Question* - I think I've read that shortening the bracelet will ruin a future combo with a necklace, right?  The bracelet was kind of big...

Wish the puppy was at Naples when I was there!!! I love dogs the way many love babies!!!


----------



## mp4

BTW -  SF had some event pieces out for display already.  Sadly I didn't take photos...   Many beautiful pieces from the last catalog....2 butterfly bracelet, the bracelet and earrings with the pink and purple sapphire flowers (can't remember the name)...

I also saw a butterfly MOP necklace with a line of diamonds in the center.  I don't know the name, but it was very cute!

The total show stopper was the 300K set of 4 garden watches.  O - M - G.  If I had a spare 300K, I would buy these.... Love at first sight.


----------



## Queenie

parchemin said:


> Here are my first VCA purchases! 5 motif bracelet, 10 motif necklace, diamond pendant and perle wg bracelet. I LOVE the Naples VCA boutique..including the adorable puppy that is now in residence! Sorry for the crummy pix..I am no photographer...In one I am wearing the necklace and bracelet together as a 15 motif with the diamond pendant.....now I'm off to order that spiffy jewlery box!


Fabulous purchases, *parchemin*!!

Love this modelling picture:


----------



## AmberLeBon

La Van, thank you LaVan, I have seen one irl but the size was too small to go onto my finger!so my friend tried it on.  I need to ask them to tell me when a larger size is in stock so I can go and try it on.

Parchemin, big congratulations! lovely choices! thanks for the eye candy


----------



## loves

mp4 said:


> *Question* - I think I've read that shortening the bracelet will ruin a future combo with a necklace, right? The bracelet was kind of big...


 
i shortened my bracelet by 8 links. i plan to wear the bracelet section on the back of the neck when linked to the 10. i tried it on at the store, it didn't look too bad.


----------



## Suzie

Parchemin, love all of your VCA pieces, just gorgeous!


----------



## lovely64

parchemin said:


> Here are my first VCA purchases! 5 motif bracelet, 10 motif necklace, diamond pendant and perle wg bracelet. I LOVE the Naples VCA boutique..including the adorable puppy that is now in residence! Sorry for the crummy pix..I am no photographer...In one I am wearing the necklace and bracelet together as a 15 motif with the diamond pendant.....now I'm off to order that spiffy jewlery box!


 Gorgeous items! I love your diamond pendant


----------



## lanasyogamama

Surfergirljen - I think we have the same jewelry box!


----------



## diamond lover

i saw this on ebay. does anyone know the retail of the charm and the charm necklace? pls advice. Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Van-Cleef-and-A...wItem&pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item19bcce4e20


----------



## twigski

surfergirljen & parchemin~ Great collection! Now I'm off to purchase the jewelry box!


----------



## parchemin

Thanks everyone for all your kind words! I must say the day is a bit brighter when you're wearing anything VCA (and Hermes too, of course...since that's really what got me started on all these extravagent things!


----------



## Sammyjoe

diamond lover said:


> i saw this on ebay. does anyone know the retail of the charm and the charm necklace? pls advice. Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Van-Cleef-and-A...wItem&pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item19bcce4e20


 
It is pretty, I have no idea on the price, the best thing to do is to describe it to VCA staff and see if they know. The pendant looks like frivole YG with diamond in the centre with interlinked YG necklace.

Maybe some here knows more about it.

The pottery barn jewellery box is so useful looking and looks fab especially filled with jewellery. I am in lust with a LV Coffret Tresor 24 at the moment


----------



## surfergirljen

Bri 333 said:


> I just got a safe too as my house waws burglarized a few months ago (so am starting my jewelry collection again.) How do you decide what goes in the safe and what stays out everyday in your jewelry box? I am not sure how to decide that. Any advice would be great



So sorry to hear that...   But I hope you got lots of insurance money to play with? 

I'm so paranoid about things getting stolen!  My general rule that I TRY to follow is to put anything in the safe that's over $3K...   I think mostly b/c most of my stuff is either Tiffany silver or less in value... or over $3k. Not that I have THAT much - but I have my collection above and a couple of gold pieces from Jennifer Meyer (which are like $1500, kind of on the cusp) and a $3500 Tiffany gold necklace.  I often get lazy and put them in my general costume jewelry box - but that seems like inviting trouble as it would be easy enough to pick up and carry off! 

I guess anything you'd be devastated to lose should go in the safe? It's a pain to get it out and I hardly ever have the time to, which is why I do get lazy... but I am paranoid about having to do a claim b/c I had to put through my engagement rings last year which went missing so I'm sure the 2nd time will cost me huge. 

It's all up to you! I wouldn't bother with silver and stuff but definitely anything sentimental or over whatever price range you set!


----------



## surfergirljen

parchemin said:


> Here are my first VCA purchases! 5 motif bracelet, 10 motif necklace, diamond pendant and perle wg bracelet. I LOVE the Naples VCA boutique..including the adorable puppy that is now in residence! Sorry for the crummy pix..I am no photographer...In one I am wearing the necklace and bracelet together as a 15 motif with the diamond pendant.....now I'm off to order that spiffy jewlery box!



What a pretty collection! you are the queen of rocking the white gold!! Thanks for the action shots - we love them here! And the collection shots!!   Aww they got a puppy? So cute! Now I'll HAVE to go back... hee hee...


----------



## Bri 333

Thanks for the advice. Yes, I got most of the value back. They take out a deductible and depreciation based on how old the jewelry was. Did get a good sized check though hence me starting a new collection 

I was thinking of putting anything over $1500 in the safe since that is when the deductible kicks in. Anything lost under that doesn't get the deductible for some weird reason (they probably figure it isn't expensive enough or something.) It is a pain in the butt to keep going in and out of the safe. But take it from me, it is good that you are paranoid. They got all of the Tiffany stuff as I didn't have it in the safe. Luckily they didn't get my Cartier diamond tennis bracelet nor did they get a really expensive DY piece. I probably should have kept my Tiffany stuff in there too (it was all gold items and some silver.)  Lesson learned. 

Thanks for the tips and I will definitely be keeping my VCA in the safe!!! Am hoping to get my first piece soon 





surfergirljen said:


> So sorry to hear that...  But I hope you got lots of insurance money to play with?
> 
> I'm so paranoid about things getting stolen! My general rule that I TRY to follow is to put anything in the safe that's over $3K... I think mostly b/c most of my stuff is either Tiffany silver or less in value... or over $3k. Not that I have THAT much - but I have my collection above and a couple of gold pieces from Jennifer Meyer (which are like $1500, kind of on the cusp) and a $3500 Tiffany gold necklace. I often get lazy and put them in my general costume jewelry box - but that seems like inviting trouble as it would be easy enough to pick up and carry off!
> 
> I guess anything you'd be devastated to lose should go in the safe? It's a pain to get it out and I hardly ever have the time to, which is why I do get lazy... but I am paranoid about having to do a claim b/c I had to put through my engagement rings last year which went missing so I'm sure the 2nd time will cost me huge.
> 
> It's all up to you! I wouldn't bother with silver and stuff but definitely anything sentimental or over whatever price range you set!


----------



## mp4

loves said:


> i shortened my bracelet by 8 links. i plan to wear the bracelet section on the back of the neck when linked to the 10. i tried it on at the store, it didn't look too bad.



Thanks *loves*!!!


----------



## kim_mac

parchemin - thank you for sharing your new VCA pieces.  they are all so beautiful on you.  congrats!


----------



## Bella111

hi guys! i've been watchin this thread every single page (yes the all 274 pgs!) so i hope some can tell the price of this baby 
(the pendant)
[URL=http://img717.imageshack.us/i/mc20vca.jpg/]img717.imageshack.us/img717/3115/mc20vca.th.jpg[/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us]ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## Sammyjoe

The shorter necklace is around $2750 or £1950. Not sure on the price of the Longer Magic one. There is also a thread titled current VCA price list.


----------



## Bella111

oh thx! i'll check it out


----------



## surfergirljen

I'm bumping b/c VCA cannot be on page 2! Horror! LOL...

And to whine that I STILL DON'T HAVE MY TURQUOISE NECKLACE. WTF?


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ LOL! I was thinking the same about the page 2! 

Geez, would be nice to have your turquoise now to strut all summer long! Maybe you'll get it soon. I actually asked my SA to get me some items to choose from ... one of them being a dark shade of 20-motif WG/turquoise. It's been more than a month now and she still hasn't gotten it.


----------



## Sammyjoe

surfergirljen said:


> *I'm bumping b/c VCA cannot be on page 2! Horror! LOL...*
> 
> And to whine that I STILL DON'T HAVE MY TURQUOISE NECKLACE. WTF?


 
I was also thinking that


----------



## kimber418

surfergirljen~

I know you are waiting for the 20 motif turquoise!  Are you waiting for WG or YG? Do you know it is in stock at the Van Cleef in Chicago on Michigan Ave?  I was there a few weeks ago and Christie waited on me.  Super nice!  It is also at the Neiman Marcus in Dallas in YG!   Just wanted to let you know!


----------



## kimber418

Oops surfergirl her name is Christina in Chicago!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*kimber418 -* surfergirljen is waiting for the perfect shade of turquoise to match her bracelet that's why it's taking long.


----------



## kimber418

OK!  Thanks La Vanguardia!  That makes sense!


----------



## sbelle

surfergirljen said:


> I'm bumping b/c VCA cannot be on page 2! Horror! LOL...



I've been so surprised the past few days that the thread has been quiet.  I didn't think to bump it -- good job [/B]surfergirljen[/B] !



surfergirljen said:


> And to whine that I STILL DON'T HAVE MY TURQUOISE NECKLACE. WTF?



It is so hard to wait!!  I am keeping my fingers crossed that your necklace is there soon. 

I am waiting for my 10 motif black onyx/yg vintage alhambra necklace to come back from VCA.  I sent it to them to add 2 inches to it, which makes a lovely length.  I hope it will be back soon!!


----------



## Bethc

Anyone going to the VCA party at BG in NYC next week?  

It's to celebrate their new Papillons line... from the pics I've seen, they're really pretty.  Of course, given that I just bought the butterfly ring a few months ago, I doubt they'll be getting any "friends" soon.

Here's some pics from the HK launch (I think)

http://www.luxury-insider.com/Curre...an-Cleef-Arpels-Launches-Papillons-in-HK.aspx


----------



## Cinderlala

Bethc said:


> Anyone going to the VCA party at BG in NYC next week?
> 
> It's to celebrate their new Papillons line... from the pics I've seen, they're really pretty. Of course, given that I just bought the butterfly ring a few months ago, I doubt they'll be getting any "friends" soon.
> 
> Here's some pics from the HK launch (I think)
> 
> http://www.luxury-insider.com/Curre...an-Cleef-Arpels-Launches-Papillons-in-HK.aspx


 
Ohmygosh!!!  I so wish I was going, Beth!  Will you be attending?


----------



## tbbbjb

Hello fellow addicts.

I am trying to decide if I should purchase the 10 motif YG MOP Vintage Alhambra or wait possibly several more years and get the 20 motif YG MOP Vintage Alhambra instead.  I do not have a VCA near me.  I am working with my local NM to get one of each in for me to try on.  I have been lurking here for quite a while, and I thought I would come in and join the conversations.

So if you could only purchase 1 necklace, would you purchase the 10 or the 20 motif Vintage Alhambra and why?

I am looking forward to any and all opinions


----------



## Bethc

Cinderlala said:


> Ohmygosh!!! I so wish I was going, Beth! Will you be attending?


 
Yes, my son is going to be at his grandparents, so I can go.  But I was really hoping that someone from here would be there too!


----------



## daluu

tbbbjb said:


> Hello fellow addicts.
> 
> I am trying to decide if I should purchase the 10 motif YG MOP Vintage Alhambra or wait possibly several more years and get the 20 motif YG MOP Vintage Alhambra instead.  I do not have a VCA near me.  I am working with my local NM to get one of each in for me to try on.  I have been lurking here for quite a while, and I thought I would come in and join the conversations.
> 
> So if you could only purchase 1 necklace, would you purchase the 10 or the 20 motif Vintage Alhambra and why?
> 
> I am looking forward to any and all opinions



when i tried on the 10 motif at vca, i found it to be rather short on me and did not like that look on me. i love jewelry that is versatile and i found the 20 motif to be perfect for that. a 20 motif can be worn as one long necklace as well as worn as a double necklace when wrapped twice. it's significantly more expensive though, but in the long run, i feel that is the more versatile necklace. besides, it seems many ladies here are constantly increasing the length of their motifs by using a bracelet or another necklace...why not just go for the 20 if you have that option?


----------



## loves

lol@ surferjen's bump, you are a riot!


----------



## loves

sbelle said:


> I sent it to them to add 2 inches to it, which makes a lovely length. I hope it will be back soon!!


 
oh that is a great idea! i'll talk to my SA about this  thanks for posting!


----------



## Cinderlala

Bethc said:


> Yes, my son is going to be at his grandparents, so I can go. But I was really hoping that someone from here would be there too!


 
If I could be in NY, I'd attend in a heartbeat!  

(Our local VCA shop closed, so I don't even have a place to look anymore.)


----------



## Suzie

^Don't feel so bad we don't have any VCA in our whole country!


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> *kimber418 -* surfergirljen is waiting for the perfect shade of turquoise to match her bracelet that's why it's taking long.



Yeah... and the problem is that because i ordered from Birks and not a VCA boutique, they can't pull one from one store and send it to me. It's driving me NUTS b/c I know they HAD the perfect one in Naples too!!! And those girls totally would have sent it to me... but apparently it belongs to the boutique, not VCA corporate or SOMETHING. 

grrrr. going to email my guy again now and bug his ass. It's WHITE DRESS weather!! I want my necklace!


----------



## whistlez

You will love the collection! It is their high end range and absolutely gorgeous. I posted earlier on in this thread the pair of earrings i tried on that cost a cool £100k when they came to London. 

Do take lots of pics!



Bethc said:


> Anyone going to the VCA party at BG in NYC next week?
> 
> It's to celebrate their new Papillons line... from the pics I've seen, they're really pretty. Of course, given that I just bought the butterfly ring a few months ago, I doubt they'll be getting any "friends" soon.
> 
> Here's some pics from the HK launch (I think)
> 
> http://www.luxury-insider.com/Curre...an-Cleef-Arpels-Launches-Papillons-in-HK.aspx


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Bethc - *I'd be at the VCA party in a heartbeat ... too bad I'm not in NYC ... boo!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Anyway, to get the discussion going again, I ordered some time ago from my SA pieces to choose from. I don't really know which one to get so I asked almost everything from my wishlist. Hey, I'll never know until I try all of them together. 

It's been more than a month now and she still doesn't have everything so I'm still waiting. It'd be nice to have something for my birthday in July ... a present to me from me lol!

I asked for:
- Small Lotus earclips
- Small Cosmos earclips
- 20-motif WG/turquoise
- 10-motif YG/MOP
- WG/MOP earclips

The more I think about it, the more I'm leaning towards getting either:

- The Lotus earclips as I'm always missing nighttime bling ... plus, I think you can easily wear these during the day (the Cosmos might be too much from what I've tried before)! 

... OR ...

- The WG/MOP earclips and the 10-motif YG/MOP to link to my current 10-motif YG/MOP. When I look at my outfits I've posted in my thread, I'm always thinking that these pieces would be fabulous ones to accent my outfits!

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Bethc

whistlez said:


> You will love the collection! It is their high end range and absolutely gorgeous. I posted earlier on in this thread the pair of earrings i tried on that cost a cool £100k when they came to London.
> 
> Do take lots of pics!


 
Maybe I shouldn't go then?  I can't afford their low end range right now, lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

Are any of you 'friends' with VCA on Facebook?  They posted some really pretty pics the other day.


----------



## calisnoopy

La Vanguardia said:


> Anyway, to get the discussion going again, I ordered some time ago from my SA pieces to choose from. I don't really know which one to get so I asked almost everything from my wishlist. Hey, I'll never know until I try all of them together.
> 
> It's been more than a month now and she still doesn't have everything so I'm still waiting. It'd be nice to have something for my birthday in July ... a present to me from me lol!
> 
> I asked for:
> - Small Lotus earclips
> - Small Cosmos earclips
> - 20-motif WG/turquoise
> - 10-motif YG/MOP
> - WG/MOP earclips
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I'm leaning towards getting either:
> 
> - The Lotus earclips as I'm always missing nighttime bling ... plus, I think you can easily wear these during the day (the Cosmos might be too much from what I've tried before)!
> 
> ... OR ...
> 
> - The WG/MOP earclips and the 10-motif YG/MOP to link to my current 10-motif YG/MOP. When I look at my outfits I've posted in my thread, I'm always thinking that these pieces would be fabulous ones to accent my outfits!
> 
> Let me know what you think!


 
Lotus earclips...im not biased at all!!!

BTW i realized i hadnt replied to an email of yours in months...so sorry LOL...lifes been really hectic and crazy with upcoming move...all my shopping trips are coming back to haunt me like crazy right now...



lanasyogamama said:


> Are any of you 'friends' with VCA on Facebook? They posted some really pretty pics the other day.


 
ohhh do you have the link on fb for VCA? lol...sorry im so lazy LOL


----------



## loves

*lanasyogamama *yes on i'm on the vca FB  loves it

*suzie*, we have a lovely vca store here in sg. if you need any enabling, call me if you are here hehe. same offer goes for the rest of VCAstore-deprived tpfrs here 

*lavan*, tough choice. i realise if i keep waiting on my lists, my want-list does change. 
i do love the small lotus earclips. they can do for night and day and i can so imagine them on you.

then again it's so nice to get the 10motif to link to your existing 10. 

for now my list is to get a 10 motif to link to my bracelet and the btw the finger white/grey mop ring since i would love to have those (on many occasions i wished i have those with my outfits) rather than the turq earrings/pendant/onyx earclips. the latter i have other alternatives.


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> Anyway, to get the discussion going again, I ordered some time ago from my SA pieces to choose from. I don't really know which one to get so I asked almost everything from my wishlist. Hey, I'll never know until I try all of them together.
> 
> It's been more than a month now and she still doesn't have everything so I'm still waiting. It'd be nice to have something for my birthday in July ... a present to me from me lol!
> 
> I asked for:
> - Small Lotus earclips
> - Small Cosmos earclips
> - 20-motif WG/turquoise
> - 10-motif YG/MOP
> - WG/MOP earclips
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I'm leaning towards getting either:
> 
> - The Lotus earclips as I'm always missing nighttime bling ... plus, I think you can easily wear these during the day (the Cosmos might be too much from what I've tried before)!
> 
> ... OR ...
> 
> - The WG/MOP earclips and the 10-motif YG/MOP to link to my current 10-motif YG/MOP. When I look at my outfits I've posted in my thread, I'm always thinking that these pieces would be fabulous ones to accent my outfits!
> 
> Let me know what you think!



Oh *LaVan*, what a fabulous wishlist!!!

I absolutely cannot give you any help at all, both choices sound completely divine!!! 

Sorry.


----------



## Bitten

Suzie said:


> ^Don't feel so bad we don't have any VCA in our whole country!



It is truly tragic. I'm a little worried I may walk into VCA in Paris and then there'll be an 'international incident' 

_:::: Breaking News::::

An Australian woman had to be forcibly removed from the VCA boutique on Place Vendome in Paris today.  Witnesses say the young woman appeared completely normal when she first walked in, however, after trying on several pieces in the Alhambra and Lotus collections, she suddenly became hysterical.  There are reports she may have stapled herself to the carpet.  The Australian Embassy refused to confirm this._


----------



## twigski

*lanasyogamama*-I thought about joining the FB VCA but didn't I think we should make one. I think we can come up w/better pictures  

LaVan-All of them sound beautiful!!! I thought about doing the same w/my mop 10 motif. When I was thinking about getting the 20, my SA suggested getting another 10. You can actually get 2" added to one and wear one longer than the other.


----------



## loves

twigski you should do an account up on FB- vca fans or something, we'll all join! i know i will


----------



## La Vanguardia

Yeap, I'm a fan of the VCA page in FB. I love looking at the pics there and some videos they posted. Sometimes, I look at their calendar of events and how I wish I were in those cities where they're hosting something so I can drool at the jewelry lol!



calisnoopy said:


> Lotus earclips...im not biased at all!!!
> 
> BTW i realized i hadnt replied to an email of yours in months...so sorry LOL...lifes been really hectic and crazy with upcoming move...all my shopping trips are coming back to haunt me like crazy right now...



Have a nice move!!!!! By the way, do you often wear your Lotus earclips during the day? 



loves said:


> for now my list is to get a 10 motif to link to my bracelet and the btw the finger white/grey mop ring since i would love to have those (on many occasions i wished i have those with my outfits) rather than the turq earrings/pendant/onyx earclips. the latter i have other alternatives.



For you, I think getting the 10 motifs to link to your bracelet is definitely the way to go. The 10-20 motif necklaces are just fabulous and can be worn from casual to formal occasions. They make a statement without being too much.



twigski said:


> LaVan-All of them sound beautiful!!! I thought about doing the same w/my mop 10 motif. When I was thinking about getting the 20, my SA suggested getting another 10. You can actually get 2" added to one and wear one longer than the other.



Mmm ... the 2" extension is an interesting option, especially if they just make another link so that I can remove it anytime. Definitely something to ponder about ... 



Bitten said:


> It is truly tragic. I'm a little worried I may walk into VCA in Paris and then there'll be an 'international incident'
> 
> _*:::: Breaking News::::
> 
> An Australian woman had to be forcibly removed from the VCA boutique on Place Vendome in Paris today.  Witnesses say the young woman appeared completely normal when she first walked in, however, after trying on several pieces in the Alhambra and Lotus collections, she suddenly became hysterical.  There are reports she may have stapled herself to the carpet. The Australian Embassy refused to confirm this.*_


_

OMG! That's just HILARIOUS!!!!!! :lolots:_


----------



## Sammyjoe

That is funny *Bitten *

I think you should be both La Van, but at different times in the future

Maybe

The WG/MOP earclips and the 10-motif YG/MOP - In July

The Lotus earclips - In December

Either way you cannot really go wrong.


----------



## My Happiness

.... sorry for the wrong post....


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Sammyjoe -* I guess I just need to think which piece I'd like first or which piece will make my heart sing when I go to the boutique. Well, I do have weddings to attend this summer and the Lotus earclips might come in handy to pair with my Birds of Paradise ring.


----------



## Sammyjoe

La Vanguardia said:


> *Sammyjoe -* I guess I just need to think which piece I'd like first or which piece will make my heart sing when I go to the boutique. *Well, I do have weddings to attend this summer and the Lotus earclips might come in handy to pair with my Birds of Paradise ring*.


 
I am sure your stunning Bird ring will see you through all weddings and special events for many years to come 
You also already have lovely earrings like the vca mini studs etc
Like you said when you are in the boutique and faced with the treasures you can then ponder exactly what you want. 

I will say though remember when you were thinking about which ring - bird, lotus, cosmos? You were at one stage thinking about the lotus. You then took pics, went home and examined each pic. You could do the same again when deciding your next VCA purchase. You could also check out Cartier, Chopard etc.

*Bethc *- I am sure you will have a wonderful time at the VCA event, leave your wallet at home

Like you *Loves *I am hoping my next purchase is the btw ring 2 motif mop grey and white.


----------



## loves

i think the lotus earclips will be fab with the bop ring, esp since you said you have a few wedding dinners coming up... can we get to see those lovely lotuses on your ears soon?  

sammyjoe it's going to be a long while before i get that. too many other purchases lined up before, i have entirely totally utterly exhausted my shopping funds.


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Damn summer sales LOL! :lolots: Because then I have to divert my VCA funds to shoes, bags and clothes lol!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Me too *Loves*. I wish some of these stores would just do a sale every other month to space things out a tad


----------



## Sammyjoe

La Vanguardia said:


> ^ Damn summer sales LOL! :lolots: Because then I have to divert my VCA funds to *shoes, bags and clothes* lol!


 
You have tons of stunning clothes, shoes and bags already. You can easily shop your closet!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Good point! I have got to stop browsing the online shops so I don't get tempted lol! FOCUS! FOCUS!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Man, it's hard not to "look!"  Especially when I'm trying to put DD to nap then I browse my IPhone! TERRIBLE! :lolots:


----------



## Sammyjoe

It is so tempting but be strong


----------



## Bitten

I know, I am completely obsessed with Net-a-Porter, Matches and theOutnet.com at the moment!!! It's terrible, I'm supposed to be saving for Paris!! 

Meanwhile, I think I've narrowed my Cartier/VCA wishlist to:

Cartier Caresse d'Orchidees rose gold earrings with diamond and pendant with diamond
VCA Vintage Alhambra Mini earrings (*not sure if I'd like MOP or onyx, actually not sure what is available?)
VCA Vintage Alhambra pendant (again, either YG Onyx or YG MOP)

So now I just have to wait until I can try them on and mull the whole thing over. Look how relaxed I am....


----------



## sbelle

Just got my 10 motif onyx necklace back from VCA yesterday!  They added two inches and polished everything so the necklace looks brand new (this was a pre-owned necklace).  It looks gorgeous and the length is wonderful. 

For those who don't think the 10 motif is long enough, you might want to consider doing this.  When they add the additional chain, it is distributed evenly throughout the necklace.  So if you compare it to a standard length 10 motif, you can see it is 2 inches longer, but it is difficult to see exactly where the additional length comes from.  If you decide to combine it with another standard length 10 motif, you cannot really tell that modified one is any different from the standard one!


----------



## diamond lover

Sammyjoe said:


> Me too *Loves*. I wish some of these stores would just do a sale every other month to space things out a tad


 

haha, this was what i told my HB! why don't VCA have sale, let's say 50% 1 day every year?? hehe, i will save all my funds on VCA pieces for that day!
his reply was: u shd marry a rich guy so you don't need that 50% off.


----------



## AmberLeBon

La van your wish list of possibilities is fantastic! I too would like to see some of these items in store at the same time. I walked by a case of vca Alhambra in a hotel the other night - I also saw for the first time the large magic dangly earrings on a lady at dinner on thurs she wAs about 67 years old they looked great irl. Wish the boutiqueswould have more in stock items to try and compare.


----------



## Sammyjoe

diamond lover said:


> haha, this was what i told my HB! *why don't VCA have sale, let's say 50% 1 day every year?? hehe, i will save all my funds on VCA pieces for that day!*
> his reply was: u shd marry a rich guy so you don't need that 50% off.


 
Me too!

The price increase is defo July August. On the other thread it was mentioned it was due to VCA installing a new computer system.


----------



## lanasyogamama

http://www.facebook.com/cb0405?ref=nf#!/vancleef.arpels?ref=ts


----------



## Sammyjoe

sbelle said:


> *Just got my 10 motif onyx necklace back from VCA yesterday! They added two inches and polished everything so the necklace looks brand new (this was a pre-owned necklace). It looks gorgeous and the length is wonderful*.


 
Congrats *Sbelle!!!*


----------



## smurfet

I just caught a rerun episode of the Real Housewives of New Jersey (trashy, I know)- the one with Kim G (Danelle's friend) wearing the Alhambra Magic 11 motif.  Just wondering if anyone else caught that episode.  I used to have the same necklace, but somehow her clovers seem really large to me.  Maybe she has a really small head/frame IRL or I'm just misremembering this necklace.  Anyway, just wondering if anyone caught the episode and thought the same.

I see that there's also a lot of talk about the Cartier Caresse d'Orchidees collection here in the VCA thread.  I'm so excited b/c I love that collection!  Every piece is beautiful.  I have a couple of rings and a necklace from that collection that I get compliments on whenever I wear them.  

*bitten*- you won't regret it if you get anything from that collection.


----------



## twigski

smurfet said:


> I just caught a rerun episode of the Real *Housewives of New Jersey* (trashy, I know)- the one with Kim G (Danelle's friend) wearing the Alhambra Magic 11 motif. Just wondering if anyone else caught that episode. I used to have the same necklace, but somehow her clovers seem really large to me. Maybe she has a really small head/frame IRL or I'm just misremembering this necklace. Anyway, just wondering if anyone caught the episode and thought the same.
> 
> I see that there's also a lot of talk about the Cartier Caresse d'Orchidees collection here in the VCA thread. I'm so excited b/c I love that collection! Every piece is beautiful. I have a couple of rings and a necklace from that collection that I get compliments on whenever I wear them.
> 
> *bitten*- you won't regret it if you get anything from that collection.


I have not seen the 2nd season of the RHNJ but I recall that in the first season of RHNY Luann (? not sure on the spelling) was shopping w/her daughter & they purchased fake VCA necklaces from a street vendor.


----------



## smurfet

^OMG that's crazy!


----------



## loves

sbelle congratulations! the onyx 10 motif is one of my hgs, but i cannot get it now. i sort of _ahem_ lost focus 

action pics would be LOVELY

as my focus keeps getting blurry my vca get-list is shrinking. now it's down to 10 motif mop/wg and the btw the finger white/grey mop ring.


----------



## Bitten

Congratulations *sbelle*, it's so great that you love it!


----------



## thimp

smurfet said:


> I just caught a rerun episode of the Real Housewives of New Jersey (trashy, I know)- the one with Kim G (Danelle's friend) wearing the Alhambra Magic 11 motif.  Just wondering if anyone else caught that episode.  I used to have the same necklace, but somehow her clovers seem really large to me.  Maybe she has a really small head/frame IRL or I'm just misremembering this necklace.  Anyway, just wondering if anyone caught the episode and thought the same.
> 
> I see that there's also a lot of talk about the Cartier Caresse d'Orchidees collection here in the VCA thread.  I'm so excited b/c I love that collection!  Every piece is beautiful.  I have a couple of rings and a necklace from that collection that I get compliments on whenever I wear them.
> 
> *bitten*- you won't regret it if you get anything from that collection.



The Real Housewives of NJ is one of my guilty pleasures! And yes, I did think the clovers on Kim's Alhambra necklace seem a bit large. LOL, I thought it was just me.


----------



## surfergirljen

sbelle said:


> Just got my 10 motif onyx necklace back from VCA yesterday!  They added two inches and polished everything so the necklace looks brand new (this was a pre-owned necklace).  It looks gorgeous and the length is wonderful.
> 
> For those who don't think the 10 motif is long enough, you might want to consider doing this.  When they add the additional chain, it is distributed evenly throughout the necklace.  So if you compare it to a standard length 10 motif, you can see it is 2 inches longer, but it is difficult to see exactly where the additional length comes from.  If you decide to combine it with another standard length 10 motif, you cannot really tell that modified one is any different from the standard one!



CONGRATS!!! We NEED to see modelling pics toute suite!! It sounds gorgeous and we don't see nearly enough onxy ones here! I TOTALLY agree about the length - I find 16 inches way too short and have all my necklaces lengthened to 18 inches - I'm sure it's the perfect length now!! Let's SEE IT! GIRL!


----------



## Suzie

Bitten said:


> It is truly tragic. I'm a little worried I may walk into VCA in Paris and then there'll be an 'international incident'
> 
> _:::: Breaking News::::_
> 
> _An Australian woman had to be forcibly removed from the VCA boutique on Place Vendome in Paris today. Witnesses say the young woman appeared completely normal when she first walked in, however, after trying on several pieces in the Alhambra and Lotus collections, she suddenly became hysterical. There are reports she may have stapled herself to the carpet. The Australian Embassy refused to confirm this._


----------



## kim_mac

thimp said:


> The Real Housewives of NJ is one of my guilty pleasures! And yes, I did think the clovers on Kim's Alhambra necklace seem a bit large. LOL, I thought it was just me.



i was definitely admiring her necklace when watching the show.  it looked like the 16 motif version because earlier in the show she was wearing it long, and then later doubled up.  can anyone confirm/deny?  i thought it looked really nice and now i have to try it on next time i'm in the boutique!


----------



## loves

i sold some things of mine recently so out goes the old, in with the new! voila! i love it


----------



## loves

i've read this thread from first page to here over the last few weeks, i vaguely remember somebody posting on handwashing with mop rings on. 

can some kind soul please refresh my memory, it is perfectly alright to wash my hands with soapy water right? i'll draw a line at my hand sanitizer, the alcohol content is too high but i wash my hands quite a few times a day. thanks


----------



## Sammyjoe

Many congrats loves!! It is stunning!!


----------



## loves

sammyjoe thank you!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*loves - *GORGEOUS!!!!!!! Such a unique design and love the contrasting grey/white MOP. Actually, I really love the grey MOP and I wonder why VCA doesn't make it in a 10/20-motif necklace. Mmm, can't help you with the washing soap because I always remove my MOP/YG Magic butterfly ring when I wash my hands ... and, I always tell myself in my head ... don't forget it ... don't forget it ... don't forget it lol!


----------



## Bitten

Congratulations *loves*, your ring is so beautiful - it's so chic and soooo VCA.


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *loves - *GORGEOUS!!!!!!! Such a unique design and love the contrasting grey/white MOP. Actually, I really love the grey MOP and I wonder why VCA doesn't make it in a 10/20-motif necklace. Mmm, can't help you with the washing soap because *I always remove my MOP/YG Magic butterfly ring when I wash my hands ... and, I always tell myself in my head ... don't forget it ... don't forget it ... don't forget it lol!*



*LaVan*, I too am a compulsive ring-remover when washing my hands! I have left my ring in quite a few bathrooms in restaurants and department stores. Terrible! I have been fortunate though and it has always found its way back to me - thank goodness!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Woohoo! Congratulations *loves* and *sbelle!*

Champagne toast to you!

... LaVan opening a bottle of Dom Perignon rosé champagne and pouring the bubbles in crystals glasses for everyone to enjoy! ...


----------



## loves

aah lavan's getting high again! lol

thanks lavan and bitten. i guess from now on, i'll have to remove my ring. i washed my hands twice with soap with the ring on. or was it thrice?


----------



## loves

hoping sbelle will come back here with some action pics! hint hint


----------



## sbelle

^I'm not so good with the modeling/action pics, but I will try.  My dd graduates form high school this week so we are crazy busy, but maybe this weekend!


----------



## loves

congrats on your DD's high school graduation sbelle!


----------



## Suzie

Loves, gorgeous ring!!


----------



## loves

suzie, thanks!!


----------



## AmberLeBon

Loves, congratulations on your stunning ring! La van thanks for the champagne and cheers! heres to loves beautiful purchase


----------



## loves

amberlebon thank you!


----------



## dreamdoll

*sbelle*, congrats on your purchase!!

*loves*, the ring looks lovely on you


----------



## kim_mac

loves - congrats on your btf alhambra ring.  it looks so nice on you!


----------



## mp4

Love the ring *Loves*!  If I can stop buying handbags, I can start buying VCA!!!  F O C U S!

can't wait to see your necklace *sbelle*.  I was thinking about the longer length...to layer with a 16" necklace I already have.


----------



## SummerHill

Thank you AmberLeBon, loves, Sammyjoe and Le Vanguardia .....the champagne tasted good ..  hehe

I was so busy the last few weeks studying for my exam  

the thread moves so fast. I had to went back a couple of times to see where my post was.  hehe
Anyhow, I have decided to keep the bracelet 
it's a tad long on me ....should i go get it shorten ? 
also, is it a lil tacky to wear it with my j12 or should i wear it on the other hand ? I'm a right handed person so it's kinda hard to wear jews on my right hand .......

thanks ladies 

and here are some pics 















oopss pls ignore my dry hand 

loves that is gorg ring 
do you mind me asking how much is the ring?
thanks girl
now i'm going backward with the thread to check out the goodies


----------



## Sammyjoe

Stunning bracelet Summerhill!  We are twins with the J12. In the UK the ring is around £3k.


----------



## AmberLeBon

summerhill - thanks for the eye candy!! I guess its personal preference re; watch and bracelet on one arm, having them "knock/catch" annoys me so I seperate my wristwear......

Does anyone have any knowledge on the price of the Butterfly pin/brooch which is mop and diamond?

TIA


----------



## SummerHill

Thanks Sammyjoe  isn't J12  the cutest for summer  hehe 

Thanks AmberLeBon 
yeah that happens quite often *the knock/caught* thingie that's why sometimes i just wear one or the other at a time 

I just went back 10 pages and Parchemin and Jen you two have some gorgeous VCAs 

my list as of today
btf turquoise butterfly ring
turq 5 motif bracelet
lucky butterfly pendant
20 motif MOP necklace 
and maybe the btf butterfly diamond ring ( this is a long term goal lolz )


----------



## twigski

loves said:


> i've read this thread from first page to here over the last few weeks, i vaguely remember somebody posting on handwashing with mop rings on.
> 
> can some kind soul please refresh my memory, *it is perfectly alright to wash my hands with soapy water right?* i'll draw a line at my hand sanitizer, the alcohol content is too high but i wash my hands quite a few times a day. thanks


I've had my MOP ring w/diamond in the center for more than 7 years & I wash my hands w/it on all the time. I do not take my rings off as I wash my hands often & worry I will forget them or drop them down the drain. When I lather I try to avoiding the face of the ring so basically I will get some soap on the ring but not directly. Then I make sure I dry well. I posted about this before but my SA said to avoid getting oils on it. I live in a desert climate so I have to apply sunscreen on my my skin everyday. I put on my MOP necklace after my lotion & sunscreen has dried & no problems so far. I just make sure I wipe in down w/a soft cloth at the end of the day. HTH


----------



## twigski

Summerhill & Loves ~ Congrats on your beautiful bracelet & ring!!


----------



## loves

twigski thank you, that was indeed helpful


----------



## loves

summerhill congrats on your lovely mop bracelet. lovely watch too. i think i'd prefer to have it on separate wrists, just because i hate things tangling and clanging against each other.

i got mine shortened, it was just too long for me to handle!


----------



## loves

dreamdoll, kim_mac thank you!

mp4, i know what you mean. need to focus. i just liquidated some bags hence was able to pick up this ring, i think i'm pretty much off the bag wagon. more interested in other things now


----------



## dreamdoll

*summerhill*, congrats on your bracelet! Looks beautiful on you, I would wear it on a separate hand...that said, you should most definitely wear it in the most comfortable position for yourself =) It will look nice nonetheless.


----------



## AmberLeBon

here's some eye I took photo's of recently


----------



## AmberLeBon

...


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^what is the name of the turquise and mop earrings pictured above please??


----------



## Sammyjoe

:coolpics: Those pics look fab!


----------



## AmberLeBon

^your welcome, I really like the ruby necklace!


----------



## SummerHill

Thanks Twigski, Loves, and Dreamdoll 
Thanks for all the advices 
I'm going to get it shortened this wkn and will wear it separately hehe

AmberLebon thanks for sharing the pics ....all the pieces are lovely!!

Do you know the cost for the between the fingers butterfly and motif ring ? soo gorgeous.  Thanks


----------



## mp4

AmberLeBon said:


> .
> 
> Does anyone have any knowledge on the price of the Butterfly pin/brooch which is mop and diamond?
> 
> TIA



I know the necklace is $6100.


----------



## My Happiness

Dose anybody know , how much for this perlee bracelet with diamond motif?
Is it the same price  for YG/WG/RG ?

thank you


----------



## My Happiness

picture's here


----------



## Bethc

Summerhill - Congrats on the bracelet!  MOP (pearls in general) aren't very strong, I were mine with other bracelets, but not with my J12, it will scratch the surface - just my 2 cents... enjoy your bracelet!!


----------



## Bethc

Gals - Tuesday is the NYC VCA event - is anyone else going?   I'd love to meet-up if you are!


----------



## Bri 333

*Loves:* That ring is soooooo gorgeous!!! Wow, all I can say is wow!
*SummerHill:* Love your MOP bracelet. The one or the onyx is going to be my first VCA piece. Still can't decide between them. It is lovely.


----------



## SummerHill

Thanks Bethc, I didn't know better hehe, I normally don't wear anything on my right hand (it bugs me the big time) and since my current love is with the two of them , i decided to wear them all on the same hand lolz.  Needless to say, i wont do that again  

Thanks Bri333

I went to Birks to get it shortened and guess what I tried on?
THe one and only btf butterfly ring 
All i have to say is that I'm smitten with it and have started a butterfly ring fund 
CAD 22,000


----------



## loves

summerhill good luck on your butterfly ring fund!

bri333 thank you  it's really great for work and casual days too


----------



## Bri 333

Do you have a pic of this ring?




SummerHill said:


> Thanks Bethc, I didn't know better hehe, I normally don't wear anything on my right hand (it bugs me the big time) and since my current love is with the two of them , i decided to wear them all on the same hand lolz. Needless to say, i wont do that again
> 
> Thanks Bri333
> 
> I went to Birks to get it shortened and guess what I tried on?
> THe one and only btf butterfly ring
> All i have to say is that I'm smitten with it and have started a butterfly ring fund
> CAD 22,000


----------



## loves

is it the one lavan has? the yellow sapphire and white diamonds btw the finger butterflies ring? or the mariah carey ones? not even sure if those are btw the finger or normal rings.


----------



## AmberLeBon

Summerhill congrats on your choice !

Is the Mariah butterfly ring called Envol?? just wondering, ive heard its a really nice ring when worn but my store didn't have any instock to try..

Im still trying to find any pics of the Lotus necklace - my SA was unable to email me anything, im debating on going down the line of Cosmos earrings/necklace or Lotus, as I wear my hair down 99% of the time and the Lotus is more reasonably priced, im leaning towards going for the Lotus but havent seen the necklace.....


----------



## mp4

Good plan *loves*!  I need to liquidate some handbags AND some old jewelry.  I stumbled again in my efforts to restrain my shopping...it was shoes this time!  I could have done a lot more damage so I feel like I exercised some control.

I'd have VCA right now if there stores were located somewhere where they could more easily tempt me!


----------



## AmberLeBon

^shoes are soo dangerous! im eyeing some CL's..... dont _need_ them lol!


----------



## SummerHill

Thanks Loves, it's gonna be a long haul.  I hope i don't get tempted with other things midway 
yes, it is the one that La Van has 

Bri333, I didn't take a pic with it cuz I was afraid that the SA think i was a dork  hehe

Thanks Amber 

btw, just wanted to share that my SA at Birks was such an honest woman.  Love love her!! She told me that it's not worth it since the diamonds are small and the other butterfly is made of yellow sapphire instead of yellow diamond .....and i should use the fund on a huge rock instead. But i told her it's okie i love the ring and i don't mind paying for it with that price ...although the price is crazy!! it's gonna take me a while to get it


----------



## Bethc

^^ I have the same butterfly ring and I can't help but smile every time I look at down at my hand... it is definately my most special piece... I just adore it!


----------



## SummerHill

Oh BethC 
Every time i see this ring i have to go WOW!!

it looks lovely on you, makes me want it even more now!!
I'm not gonna get it till end of this year if i don't get tempted by other stuffs *crossing my fingers*


----------



## Bri 333

LOL! I totally understand  That happened to me last week at Tiffany. DH and I were on vacation in Las Vegas and I fell in love with a ring. Wanted to take a pic but was afraid the SA would think I'm a dork. Unfortunately I am a VCA and Tiffany freak 




SummerHill said:


> Thanks Loves, it's gonna be a long haul. I hope i don't get tempted with other things midway
> yes, it is the one that La Van has
> 
> Bri333, I didn't take a pic with it cuz I was afraid that the SA think i was a dork hehe
> 
> Thanks Amber
> 
> btw, just wanted to share that my SA at Birks was such an honest woman. Love love her!! She told me that it's not worth it since the diamonds are small and the other butterfly is made of yellow sapphire instead of yellow diamond .....and i should use the fund on a huge rock instead. But i told her it's okie i love the ring and i don't mind paying for it with that price ...although the price is crazy!! it's gonna take me a while to get it


----------



## Bri 333

WOWZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 






Bethc said:


> ^^ I have the same butterfly ring and I can't help but smile every time I look at down at my hand... it is definately my most special piece... I just adore it!


----------



## loves

bethc i love that ring on you  that's my favourite vca ring. love the yellow and white gold pairing. recently i've been wearing the white and grey mop between the finger ring more, goes with my mainly white/black/grey work outfits.


----------



## loves

mp4 said:


> Good plan *loves*! I need to liquidate some handbags AND some old jewelry. I stumbled again in my efforts to restrain my shopping...it was *shoes *this time! I could have done a lot more damage so I feel like I exercised some control.
> 
> I'd have VCA right now if there stores were located somewhere where they could more easily tempt me!


 
thanks mp4. i went into a semi-shoe frenzy recently too. like a pair a month. which is bad enough since i've been overindulging in vca 
now it's control time


----------



## loves

SummerHill said:


> She told me that it's not worth it since the diamonds are small and the other butterfly is made of yellow sapphire instead of yellow diamond .....and i should use the fund on a huge rock instead. But i told her it's okie i love the ring and i don't mind paying for it with that price ...although the price is crazy!! it's gonna take me a while to get it


 
ita. we are paying for the design this jewelry house is known for, their btf rings. 

with the money i could've gone for a big rock but you see to some gals, like us ; ONE BIG HUGE ROCK isn't our style. well it isn't my style anyway.

i hope you get it soon because i love mine to bits.


----------



## loves

and a pic for summerhill. i can't wait for your action pic summerhill  good luck and godspeed.


----------



## Bri 333

Double WOWZA!!!! Love it paired with that bracelet. Too elegant for words 





loves said:


> and a pic for summerhill. i can't wait for your action pic summerhill  good luck and godspeed.


----------



## loves

bri333 thank you


----------



## AmberLeBon

Ive been informed the Lotus pendant is a snake chain and it has a small Lotus motif which conceals the clasp, then it is possible to buy a larger Lotus motif to sit on this pendant  when put together the price is roughly the same as a Lotus ring I believe.... has anyone seen this irl??


----------



## loves

amberlebon, no but it sounds fab. when i visit my store i'll go ask them


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^thankyou Loves, Im really looking forward to seeing/hearing any info! it does sound like a fab piece.....


----------



## SummerHill

oh Loves ... you have THE ring too ?? 

it looks so lovely!! especially with that bracelet of yours 
When i tried it on i was literally mesmerized!! and am still in that phase lolzz
and yeah, big rock isn't my style either. My engagement is .92 E VVS1 from Tiffany and I'm happy with it. Will not upgrade for bigger ring but instead will get  the btf butterfly ring as an upgrade 

Thank you!! it was so cute when you said Godspeed haha 

*sighs*  i wish i wish it happens sooner!!

Bri 333, I hear ya. I was like should I or should i not take a pic with it on........does she or does she not think I'm a dork if i do


----------



## Bri 333

^ LOL. I know It depends on how well you know her. I bet you think about this ring all the time don't ya. I can tell it is love


----------



## kat99

AmberLeBon said:


> Ive been informed the Lotus pendant is a snake chain and it has a small Lotus motif which conceals the clasp, then it is possible to buy a larger Lotus motif to sit on this pendant  when put together the price is roughly the same as a Lotus ring I believe.... has anyone seen this irl??




I just saw the small lotus on a chain at the concession in Harrods- lovely pendant but to be honest was not the biggest fan of the chain, it looked a bit too "masculine" for such a delicate piece although it still looked very nice!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Agree! As I already mentioned before, I'm not a big fan of the snake chain either. Here's a pic:


----------



## Bitten

^^^ It's like the chain doesn't really 'go' with the pendant, the pendant is so delicate and feminine while the chain is quite heavy.


----------



## loves

i was thinking the stalk of the lotus is actually quite thick so maybe the chain is to represent that? not sure, just my theory 

*summerhill* when it comes to big purchases i turn to GOD. lol i think it's a great idea that you want that ring as an upgrade rather than just a bigger rock. i thought the same and that's why/how i got mine.


----------



## AmberLeBon

La Van - thank you so much for posting this pic! ive been desperatly searching to find a piccy of the necklace and failed.

It is pretty much as i'd imagined - I was thinking last night it must be quite a substantial chain to justify the price.

So your photo shows the chain plus the pendant motif that can be bought separatly? I wonder what size the Lotus is that comes with the snake chain to conceal the clasp?

Loves, yes, I agree with your theory, it really does look like they are representing the stalk of the Lotus..

I actually like the snake chain, Im struggling to reason with the price of the Cosmos earrings (as I wear my hair down plus have in the past lost earrings) so maybe for me spending more on the necklace makes sense...


Thank you all for the input so far


----------



## vancleef fan

What a *TEMPTING* invitation !!!
Yesterday I got by email an invitation from VCA :

*Dear Mrs.
To celebrate the long warm summer evenings,

 We are delighted to offer you the opportunity to reserve our New Bond Street Boutique for the exclusive use of you and your guests on an evening of your choice.



You will have full use of our private salon and will be served refreshments while you peruse the Van Cleef & Arpels collections at your leisure.



I remain at your disposal should you wish discussing this opportunity further or making a reservation.



With warmest regards,*

Sounds like lots fun !!  I am not in London right now  and have no idea till when this offer stands.....WIll keep you posted ladies 
BTW, anyone else received it ?


----------



## Bitten

^^^ That's gorgeous! I hope you get to make use of it, what a decadent evening!


----------



## Bethc

^^ Sounds wonderful!!

The party at VCA was last night... it was in the BG resturant overlooking Central Park.  They had 5 models wearing some of the pieces and then they rest of the collection in a large birdcage in the middle of the floor.  

They also had some of the Birds or Paridise collection out.  Some people tried them on, my SA said I could do it downstairs alone when I wanted.   There were about 100 people, there... I stayed for 2 hours, it was really lovely!!

My SA walked me to the elevator, and then a woman handed me a bag?  I didn't know what it was, I took it and couldn't wait to open it... there was a VCA book, with the history of VCA and long thin box... in the box was a wooden hand fan... when I opened it, it had butterflies 

I took pics this morning so that I could share...


----------



## AmberLeBon

Vancleef, sounds like a wonderful evening awaits you!


----------



## Sammyjoe

have a great time when you go *Vancleef Fan*!! 

It sounds like you had a wonderful evening *Bethc*, I love party goodies and it looks like you have a really sweet one from VCA!!


----------



## AmberLeBon

Bethc, sounds like you had a wonderful time! and lots of eye candy! do they hold these type of events regularly where you are?


----------



## Bethc

^^  Thanks, it was fun, I just wish another TPFer was there to share it with... next time, maybe someone will fly over?

This is the 1st one I've been to, my SA said they haven't had one in a while, but used to do them 2 or 3 times a year... I guess the economy effects everyone... that's just my take on the way she said it.


----------



## loves

bethc that's lovely!
i have to say vca really knows how to hold nice events _when they do have them_


----------



## Bri 333

Does anyone go to the VCA at SCP? That's the one I go to.


----------



## Bitten

So I'm heading to Sydney for the weekend and I need to be strong and NOT hack into my Paris/VCA/Cartier savings account...:devil: Not even for Hermes....

I promise to be good....


----------



## AmberLeBon

Bitten, you can do it!! (but its soo hard to resist with Hermes!),


----------



## AmberLeBon

Just wondering out loud, ive had a hard time locating MOP earrings, its taken quite some time.

 Ive taken a shine to the Onyx now and am hoping its pretty easy to get hold of? single motif earrings especially as they were a problem ! Has anyone experienced a wait for Onyx?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Geez Amber, you will need to put your order in now and you may get by Christmas 

I am kidding , I have no idea, there are always a few pieces of Onyx around so you may be in luck.


----------



## Cinderlala

Bethc said:


> ^^ Sounds wonderful!!
> 
> The party at VCA was last night... it was in the BG resturant overlooking Central Park. They had 5 models wearing some of the pieces and then they rest of the collection in a large birdcage in the middle of the floor.
> 
> They also had some of the Birds or Paridise collection out. Some people tried them on, my SA said I could do it downstairs alone when I wanted. There were about 100 people, there... I stayed for 2 hours, it was really lovely!!
> 
> My SA walked me to the elevator, and then a woman handed me a bag? I didn't know what it was, I took it and couldn't wait to open it... there was a VCA book, with the history of VCA and long thin box... in the box was a wooden hand fan... when I opened it, it had butterflies
> 
> I took pics this morning so that I could share...


 


Bethc said:


> ^^ Thanks, it was fun, *I just wish another TPFer was there to share it with...* next time, maybe someone will fly over?
> 
> This is the 1st one I've been to, my SA said they haven't had one in a while, but used to do them 2 or 3 times a year... I guess the economy effects everyone... that's just my take on the way she said it.


 
Oh Beth, I sooooooo wish I could have been there with you!!!  It sounds like it was such a lovely event & I    that location!!!


----------



## AmberLeBon

Sammyjoe said:


> Geez Amber, you will need to put your order in now and you may get by Christmas
> 
> I am kidding , I have no idea, there are always a few pieces of Onyx around so you may be in luck.


 

the way the mop ones have been I wouldn't be surprised!!


----------



## Bitten

AmberLeBon said:


> Bitten, you can do it!! (but its soo hard to resist with Hermes!),


----------



## Bri 333

So in general, is the MOP more popular than onyx styles in YG?


----------



## Bethc

^^ I think MOP is most popular across the board... I would say I see 90% of people with MOP here in NYC.


----------



## Bitten

^^^ It's interesting because I find myself more drawn to the YG/onyx...of course I haven't actually seen any VCA in real life (imagine!) so my tastes could certainly change.


----------



## bags to die for

Bitten, if you decide to go shopping at Hermes in Sydney on the weekend, I can meet you there with  VCA to view!! :devil:


----------



## Bri 333

So you see a lot of VCA in NYC? I have been torn between a MOP or Onyx YG bracelet. There are both gorgeous. I am eventually going to own both. Maybe I should start with MOP then get Onyx. I have noticed that the MOP seems more popular.





Bethc said:


> ^^ I think MOP is most popular across the board... I would say I see 90% of people with MOP here in NYC.


----------



## Bri 333

OMG, wait until you go into a VCA boutique. You will die with all the beauty surrounding you. There is so much to see and try on. You'll have to let us know when you get to go in one. I am very lucky that there is a VCA boutique one hour from home.




Bitten said:


> ^^^ It's interesting because I find myself more drawn to the YG/onyx...of course I haven't actually seen any VCA in real life (imagine!) so my tastes could certainly change.


----------



## Bitten

bags to die for said:


> Bitten, if you decide to go shopping at Hermes in Sydney on the weekend, I can meet you there with  VCA to view!! :devil:



OMG, that is such a kind offer *bags to die for*!!!  I love tPF members! (Esp. the ladies with such wonderful taste as VCA and Hermes  )

Tragically, I'm doing a super quick visit and doubt I'm actually going to have time even to get to Hermes, let alone do any other browsing. I'm going to a matinee of Waiting for Godot and flying home on Sunday morning. I have exam at 8am tomorrow, then am hopping on a plane at 11.30am (and hoping it's not late, the matinee starts at 2pm!). Have dinner reservations at Rockpool B&G too (v. excited, love this restaurant!) I try to fit too much in, I swear! 

I'm counting down to Paris now, cannot wait to check out the VCA boutique there. I have my eye on some YG/onyx mini alhambra earrings (if they make those, which I don't know :shame


----------



## themgdinosaur

Bitten said:


> I have my eye on some YG/onyx mini alhambra earrings (if they make those, which I don't know :shame


 
They make those... SGD 2280, same price as the MOP mini alhambra earstuds...


----------



## Bitten

themgdinosaur said:


> *They make those... SGD 2280, same price as the MOP mini alhambra earstuds...*



 Excellent!


----------



## bags to die for

Bitten said:


> OMG, that is such a kind offer *bags to die for*!!!  I love tPF members! (Esp. the ladies with such wonderful taste as VCA and Hermes  )
> 
> Tragically, I'm doing a super quick visit and doubt I'm actually going to have time even to get to Hermes, let alone do any other browsing. I'm going to a matinee of Waiting for Godot and flying home on Sunday morning. I have exam at 8am tomorrow, then am hopping on a plane at 11.30am (and hoping it's not late, the matinee starts at 2pm!). Have dinner reservations at Rockpool B&G too (v. excited, love this restaurant!) I try to fit too much in, I swear!
> 
> I'm counting down to Paris now, cannot wait to check out the VCA boutique there. I have my eye on some YG/onyx mini alhambra earrings (if they make those, which I don't know :shame


 
Sounds like a fabulous quick weekend away! Rockpool B&G is gorgeous. Just don't try to eat a crab all by yourself (I rolled out of the restaurant when I did this ). It's fun celebrity spotting there too!


----------



## vancleef fan

AmberLeBon said:


> Just wondering out loud, ive had a hard time locating MOP earrings, its taken quite some time.
> 
> Ive taken a shine to the Onyx now and am hoping its pretty easy to get hold of? single motif earrings especially as they were a problem ! Has anyone experienced a wait for Onyx?


 
Hi AMberLeBon, i bought my small onyx Alhmabra earrings couple of years ago from Paris , they were available in the boutique..... I had no idea you have to wait for them these days !!!


----------



## Bitten

bags to die for said:


> Sounds like a fabulous quick weekend away! Rockpool B&G is gorgeous. Just don't try to eat a crab all by yourself (I rolled out of the restaurant when I did this ). It's fun celebrity spotting there too!



I know, it's so hard to exhibit self-control there!  Whole crab hey...


----------



## AmberLeBon

vancleef - yes, Ive waited months for my store to obtain mop earrings, maybe Paris has a good stock compared to the other stores? or maybe ive just been unlucky..

I suppose the reason might be that mop goes with more than onyx hence why its so popular? plus with mop the option is there for wg or yg  im really liking the onyx though , shame they dont offer onyx and wg because that would go with my other items much better but the yg is yummy!


----------



## themgdinosaur

Bitten said:


> I know, it's so hard to exhibit self-control there!  Whole crab hey...


 

It's not too difficult. I had a whole crab and 12 prawns before. I really rolled out of the place  But oh, the joy and happiness that follows...


----------



## Sammyjoe

AmberLeBon said:


> vancleef - yes, Ive waited months for my store to obtain mop earrings, maybe Paris has a good stock compared to the other stores? or maybe ive just been unlucky..
> 
> I suppose the reason might be that mop goes with more than onyx hence why its so popular? plus with mop the option is there for wg or yg im really liking the onyx though , shame they dont offer onyx and wg because that would go with my other items much better but the yg is yummy!


 
I had to wait a while for my MOP earrings also. I am really liking Onyx and YG. I think it is such a classic combo. You can always ask if they do Onyx and YG.


----------



## themgdinosaur

Is onyx stronger than MOP?


----------



## Suzie

Bitten, have a great quick trip to Sydney. Rockpool is yummy, you will love it.

I have been in Bali almost a week. First trip here ever and DH and I are here for some R & R.

I have a question re: cleaning VCA. I have a single MOP WG necklace and since I have been here I have not taken it off. So it has sunscreen, moisturizer, perfume etc in it, should I not have worn it 24/7? How should i clean the necklace?


----------



## AmberLeBon

Sammyjoe said:


> I had to wait a while for my MOP earrings also. I am really liking Onyx and YG. I think it is such a classic combo. You can always ask if they do Onyx and YG.


 
just checking, (im easily confused lol!) do you mean "ask if they do onyx and WG"???

in that case, I might ask, I think I read here something about them not doing because white/black is Chanel looking? wish they did in any case, but the YG is yummy, id just have to get a YG watch lol!


----------



## Sammyjoe

AmberLeBon said:


> just checking, (im easily confused lol!) do you mean "ask if they do onyx and WG"???
> 
> in that case, I might ask, I think I read here something about them not doing because white/black is Chanel looking? wish they did in any case, but the YG is yummy, id just have to get a YG watch lol!


 
 sorry yes I meant Onyx and WG! It is worth the question, I must say I have never seen it.


----------



## Bethc

^^I've asked about WG/Onyx, they do not do it as a standard, but what I have learned is that there is some SO potential... I haven't explored it yet, but my SA had mentioned it for other items... Just a thought...


----------



## Sammyjoe

Bethc said:


> ^^I've asked about WG/Onyx, they do not do it as a standard, but what I have learned is that there is some SO potential... I haven't explored it yet, but my SA had mentioned it for other items... Just a thought...


 
Thanks Bethc


----------



## AmberLeBon

bethc, yes, I was wondering this when sammy mentioned about asking - when I tried the 2 butterflies ring my sa said if i wanted they would make one all diamond.

wonder if they would do that ring part blue saphire and part diamond - oh oh going off track into dangerous territory!!!

anyway, i will ask and see whats possible...


----------



## SummerHill

Bethc or Loves .....If it is possible, may i know the USD price of the btf butterflies ring as well as the btf white MOP and grey MOP ring ? TIA ladies


----------



## loves

the btw the finger white/grey mop is SGD6400. i don't know the us retail prices
the butterflies is SGD28,850
sorry not much help


----------



## SummerHill

Thanks Loves 

Let's me convert SGD to CAD 
For some reasons I think it might be cheaper to buy it in the State ....


----------



## Bethc

I have to look for the receipt, but I want to se around $19K.  There is a VCA pricing thread, it may have what you're looking for.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...arpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111-5.html


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Bethc - *Thanks for sharing the pics/news about the VCA event in NYC. Ah, how I would have loved to have been there. 

*vancleef_fan - *That's lovely to have received such an invitation. I hope you have a fabulous time if/when you use it!

*AmberLeBon - *The Lotus necklace I tried on was the small one and the closure was somehow integrated into the back of the flower.


----------



## themgdinosaur

Sweet Alhambra necklace in YG and MOP


----------



## loves

themgdinosaur i love that! congratulations!


----------



## themgdinosaur

Thank you, loves...

you are in Singapore, no? I might need some enabling for a frivole ring


----------



## chezmadame

Do you have any online sources for "preowned"? Thanks


----------



## diamond lover

themgdinosaur said:


> Thank you, loves...
> 
> you are in Singapore, no? I might need some enabling for a frivole ring


 

hi there, frivole ring is my favourite ring although it's not the most expensive. go ahead and get one!  you will love it. it looks much nicer when worn on finger than just seeing it lying on the display box.


----------



## themgdinosaur

diamond lover said:


> hi there, frivole ring is my favourite ring although it's not the most expensive. go ahead and get one! you will love it. it looks much nicer when worn on finger than just seeing it lying on the display box.


 

I am thinking of the 2-flower because I can wear it casually, but the 8-flower catches more attention. It's a different look, but I'm really not sure which one to get...


----------



## diamond lover

here's my 2 flower frivole ring again with my VCA watch. i took the pic under dim light w/o flash.  i really love the ring!  it makes me smile when i see it on my finger.


----------



## Bri 333

Can this be worn in the shower/gym/sleep? I know the 10 motif cannot as it is too delicate. Am wondering if this one can though.





themgdinosaur said:


> Sweet Alhambra necklace in YG and MOP


----------



## Bri 333

Gorgeous!!!





diamond lover said:


> here's my 2 flower frivole ring again with my VCA watch. i took the pic under dim light w/o flash. i really love the ring! it makes me smile when i see it on my finger.


----------



## themgdinosaur

Bri 333 said:


> Can this be worn in the shower/gym/sleep? I know the 10 motif cannot as it is too delicate. Am wondering if this one can though.


 

I have worn it in the shower/gym/sleep when I didn't take it off for a month. The MoP gets cloudy with soap residue, so now I resolve NOT to wear it in the shower/gym anymore.


----------



## Bri 333

^ Okay, drats. I am not good about taking necklaces off. So am trying to see if there are any VCA necklaces that can endure my lifestyle.


----------



## themgdinosaur

I was actually wondering if onyx can handle gym/shower. You might want to consider vintage alhambra pendant in yg/onyx...


----------



## Bri 333

^ That's a great idea! I'll ask my SA next time I'm at VCA. I love the look of YG and onyx, yum.


----------



## Bri 333

Can you ladies give me your opinions on a thread I just started. I really value everyone's opinions here and think it would help me a lot to see what you ladies do with your fabulous VCA pieces,
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/insurance-for-jewelry-602342.html


----------



## loves

hey themgdinosaur you are most welcome. yes i'm in sg, most happy to ENABLE anytime. frivole is gorgeous!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*themgdinosaur - *Frivole is one of the most wearable VCA pieces ... not to mention STUNNING! I have the two-flower ring and small earclips ... love them!  Accessorize*Me has the 8-flower ring and she should have pics here somewhere.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Beautiful pendant themgdinosaur! Congrats!! Lovely ring and watch Diamond Lover!


----------



## LeeMiller

chezmadame said:


> Do you have any online sources for "preowned"? Thanks


 
Signedpieces.com used to carry VCA pieces every know and then.  I believe they are under new owners, but I did purchase a great Tiffany piece from them awhile back.

Beladora.com also has some pieces.  Haven't purchased from them and honestly the prices seem high.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Just dropping by to say "hi" and hope everyone's having a nice summer/winter ... wherever you are! In case you're happily wearing your VCA pieces lately, please do share some action pics!


----------



## LeeMiller

I love poking around this thread but am sad the VCA by me closed!  I'm thinking of saving up and getting a 10 or 20 motif in the vintage classic YG alhambra, but now trying that on will have to wait until the next time I'm in NYC!


----------



## AmberLeBon

Hi Ladies, 

Im waiting for the small Cosmos ring and want to sound you out for some opinions,

 I like the idea of the Cosmos large necklace/pin but bearing in mind ive ordered the small Cosmos ring do you think it would look "odd" if I had the large necklace?(Id then order the small Cosmos earrings as the large are just too big for me, I have tried them) I haven't seen the large Cosmos necklace btw but have seen the large ring(which I felt too big for me for everyday wear). 

Or should I mix and match the small Cosmos ring and go for a totally different VCA design such as Lotus or something else (I want diamond earrings and necklace that  match), any opinions/suggestions are greatly appreciated! TIA


----------



## Bitten

I think it would be nice to get the Cosmos ring and then perhaps consider mixing in another VCA design for your necklace/earrings - spread the VCA love, so to speak.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I agree with Bitten about spreading the love, but also, sometimes its hard to decide on pieces without trying them all on. 

It might be better for you to ask your SA for *EVERYTHING* then you try them on, take pics, sleep on it for a few days or so, then call your SA and ask her to send you your chosen pieces.

Sometimes its better to mull over the uses for each item , mix and match opps etc, VCA have such lovely pieces it is tough to do.


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^Thanks for the input so far Bitten & Sammyjoe, yes its not easy when the stock levels are so low on the pieces I want to see! The Lotus set is on its way so im hoping to travel and try it, but I don't think they have the large Cosmos necklace, or the small earrings! 

My SA is on holiday but has promised me pics of the Lotus set when she returns, so if I receive them I will post them here..

Im wondering if there is anything else (price wise the limit for the necklace is the price of the Lotus necklace - limit on earrings would be closer to the price of the small Lotus earrings) that might be suitable from another VCA range, I can only think of Socrates and am not sure about that design.....


----------



## Sammyjoe

You could also look at Birds range and the frivole range too.


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^Think I have seen the Birds necklace (the one with one bird?) wonder what the price guide would be? (trots off to look up piccy LOL!)


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^update! just looking at the vca website, there is the Bird necklace or the Paradis one??

**Update, just phoned VCA and was told more about the Birds collection, something I didn't know (there's much I don't know lol!) is that VCA chose the Birds because they are feminine and represent peace, this breed of bird lives at the very top of the trees and never fights apparently!! learn something new everyday!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

AmberLeBon - I totally agree with Sammyjoe to ask your SA for everything and try all of them together. This will give you a better idea if you like them. 

I, personally, like the Cosmos small earclips and small necklace together ... OR small Cosmos necklace and small Cosmos ring for daytime. I wouldn't wear the Cosmos earclips during the day ... it's just too blingy IMHO. But it all depends how much bling you're used to wearing. The large Cosmos necklace is LARGE!  

Ah, the Birds of Paradise necklace is stunning (the single Bird and the Volutes one).

Oh, and I wouldn't combine Cosmos and Lotus together since the shape of both flowers are just too different IMHO. But Cosmos and Socrates look good together since the shapes are somehow similar (circular, soft, feminine). Otherwise, I'd do flower with a bird or butterfly combination so that it's not too matchy matchy.


----------



## AmberLeBon

^thank you la van!, I actually made an error when I said large Cosmos (I thought Cosmos came in 2 sizes!) but I actually meant the medium size??? , 

hmm think I would wear earrings/necklace and ring for night, not for daytime though..... im not keen on the Volutes (shame because the price is more reasonable!!) but I am struck by the birds pendant....

thanks for your thoughts on lotus/cosmos, im glad you mentioned this, you are right! my store isnt too good at getting everything in at once but im trying to see what can be bought in to try! ....


----------



## mrb4bags

I agree with the other ladies that you should try on as many possible combinations-  this 
way you can see what works for you.  
Good luck.  I am sure everything will look wonderful whatever you choose.


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^Thankyou! look forward to reporting back.....


----------



## Sammyjoe

UK price increase has been put back until the end of August


----------



## vancleef fan

Sammyjoe said:


> UK price increase has been put back until the end of August


 
GREAT NEWS 
I hope i can get my lotus ring before the increase


----------



## Sammyjoe

vancleef fan said:


> GREAT NEWS
> I hope i can get my lotus ring before the increase


 
I hope you are able to get the lotus, its a stunning ring in either WG or YG.


----------



## AmberLeBon

vancleef - ooh how exciting! have you tried the ring before?,


----------



## La Vanguardia

*vancleef fan - *YAY! Wow, that took a while for VCA to get your size.


----------



## vancleef fan

Thank you *Sammyjoe*

*Amberlebon* I have tried my friends Lotus ring in YG, hers was a bit big on my finger, I wear size 51, but i instantly fell in love with it 

Hi *LaVan*, my SA hasn't yet located one in my small size.....Still waiting and hoping to find one before August, I should give her a call on Monday.  I don't want to pay a deposit before I try it on in the right size just incase it doesn't fit me right or poke my finger !!!
Wish me luck ladies ^_^


----------



## pinksugah

hey ladies, does anyone know the price of this beauty??

http://www.myprestigium.com/marques/jewels/VanCleefAndArpels/zoom/PE1_VAN05_JO_BR_ZOOM.jpg


----------



## AmberLeBon

vancleef - im excited for you, ive heard the deposits can be moved to another item if something arrives and its not suitable (but not refunded), perhaps you could put the deposit down if your sa fails to find it shortly so the price is locked?


----------



## AmberLeBon

I was looking through an old magazine from 2009 and I saw this , I don't have a scanner but have photographed the page. Interestingly the prices quoted in this magazine in 2009 were 7 percent less than they are today - hope you enjoy the eye candy!

Has anyone seen the single bird necklace irl??


----------



## Bri 333

^Hasn't the price increases affected sales with the economy being the way it is? I don't understand all these places like VCA, Chanel, Tiffany that do price increases when things are so bad. I would be afraid to do that if I owned a company.


----------



## Sammyjoe

AmberLeBon said:


> I was looking through an old magazine from 2009 and I saw this , I don't have a scanner but have photographed the page. Interestingly the prices quoted in this magazine in 2009 were 7 percent less than they are today - hope you enjoy the eye candy!
> 
> Has anyone seen the single bird necklace irl??


 
Thanks for the pics Amber, the jewellery looks stunning in the birdcage.


----------



## diamond lover

AmberLeBon said:


> I was looking through an old magazine from 2009 and I saw this , I don't have a scanner but have photographed the page. Interestingly the prices quoted in this magazine in 2009 were 7 percent less than they are today - hope you enjoy the eye candy!
> 
> Has anyone seen the single bird necklace irl??


 
yes, i saw it and some other bird pieces (except the ring) in Hong Kong, in Peninsula hotel shop.


----------



## AmberLeBon

Bri333 - its not good for buyers is it! (especially when another increase is due shortly), currencies affect the prices though, but they never reduce prices when the currencies go the other way! plus I think they must of lost custom at the lower rung but maybe it doesnt affect the multi multi multi millionaires out there who dont care about a price hike - so they make up for lost trade by increasing prices knowing a lot of customers will still buy?? just my theories - i'd be interested to hear any other theories?! I don't know what the company figures have done the past two years?? 

sammyjoe - your welcome!! this thread needs as much eye candy as possible!

diamond lover - exciting! I wish I could see it being modelled, I live 3 hours away from my store and often there stock is limited! Im wondering how adjustable the chain length is ...

I think somebody just ordered the YG onyx 10 motif necklace and matching earrings! I look foward to sharing my purchases when ive been to collect them..


----------



## Bitten

AmberLeBon said:


> Bri333 - its not good for buyers is it! (especially when another increase is due shortly), currencies affect the prices though, but they never reduce prices when the currencies go the other way! plus I think they must of lost custom at the lower rung but maybe it doesnt affect the multi multi multi millionaires out there who dont care about a price hike - so they make up for lost trade by increasing prices knowing a lot of customers will still buy?? just my theories - i'd be interested to hear any other theories?! I don't know what the company figures have done the past two years??
> 
> sammyjoe - your welcome!! this thread needs as much eye candy as possible!
> 
> diamond lover - exciting! I wish I could see it being modelled, I live 3 hours away from my store and often there stock is limited! Im wondering how adjustable the chain length is ...
> 
> *I think somebody just ordered the YG onyx 10 motif necklace and matching earrings!* I look foward to sharing my purchases when ive been to collect them..



Congratulations *AmberLeBon*!!! 

How long do you think until you get your goodies?


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^thanks bitten! im waiting on a ring/earrings and the onyx then im going to collect - can't wait!


----------



## AmberLeBon

meant to say Im puzzled as to why VCA don't carry a good stock of Alhambra/Magic items - must be demand outstripping supply I guess rather than poor management? is it just my boutique or are they all the same? 

Is Paris much better stocked?

Im waiting on the VCA brochures , they might arrive tommorrow, would anyone like me to put some pics on or have we all seen them before?


----------



## La Vanguardia

Well, an update on my orders ... which have been pending for more than two months now. My SA still hasn't received all the pieces. She has difficulty getting the small WG Cosmos earclips and the 20-motif Vintage Alhambra WG/turquoise necklace (a dark shade one). She said there was once the small WG Cosmos earclips in London, which she tried to get, but then it was reserved for a client who eventually bought them.

I would really love to try on the small WG Cosmos earclips to see if they match well with the small Cosmos necklace (which I bought and immediately returned, but I'm terribly missing it lol!). But my SA said she preferred the small Lotus on me compared to the medium Cosmos earclips I tried on before (which were huge). 

Anyway, I'm still undecided which of the pieces I ordered I'll eventually get. I love all of them but have to decide which one I want NOW. Just as a recap, here's the list of the pieces I'm waiting for:

- small WG Lotus earclips
- small WG Cosmos earclips (really hard to find)
- 10-motif YG/MOP Vintage Alhambra necklace (to link to the one I already have)
- WG/MOP Vintage Alhambra earclips
- 20-motif WG/turquoise (dark shade) Vintage Alhambra necklace (hard to find and maybe the one my SA finds will go to surfergirljen lol!)
- small WG Cosmos necklace (newly added since I was missing it lol!)

Looking at my collection, I'm missing evening bling for my ears. I have a couple non-branded pieces but they're not as striking as the Lotus or Cosmos. But then again, I'm not sure I want to spend that much on evening bling that I'll rarely wear. We'll see what my heart tells me when I go to the boutique sometime when most of the pieces I ordered are there.

*AmberLeBon - *Regarding prices, my SA here actually said that it has happened in the past that Switzerland reduced prices due to the strong currency. I'm not sure if that will happen now though even with the low Euro. However, she didn't mention any price increase. I can't wait to see how your 10-motif Onyx necklace and earrings.


----------



## Mininana

AmberLeBon said:


> I was looking through an old magazine from 2009 and I saw this , I don't have a scanner but have photographed the page. Interestingly the prices quoted in this magazine in 2009 were 7 percent less than they are today - hope you enjoy the eye candy!
> 
> Has anyone seen the single bird necklace irl??


 


how much are these rings? I'd love to save up for one!


----------



## AmberLeBon

^It depends, in the picture there are various rings necklaces/earrings, the ones that dont feature an actual bird are called Volutes and that range is more reasonable - the rest is Birds of paradise - there is a thread with current worldwide prices for VCA...HTH

La Van, thats how im feeling re bling! I wish they could just have one of everything for display purposes if the stock is going to be so difficult to view. Im wanting to see a lot of the diamond pieces you mention myself, if and when I do, i'll take some pics in the boutique and post them here.... did they say how long the wait is for cosmos small earrings?  It took a long time for my MOP to come into stock, the onyx is supposed to be must faster... hope you locate your pieces soon!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Mininana - *Here's a thread with the current list of prices. Check the Oiseaux de Paradis collection. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/van-cleef-and-arpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111-5.html#post15571761

*AmberLeBon - *My SA didn't say when she can get hold of the small WG Cosmos earclips. She said they're pretty hard to come by because probably VCA didn't produce a lot of them. I saw them actually early last year but didn't try them on ... now I'm kicking myself!


----------



## Mininana

Amberlebon and Lavanguardia thank you so much!!


----------



## fendibbag

Hello everyone!! I wanted to thank you all for the information and inspiration I found in this great thread!! I have been wanting a vintage alhambra necklace for a while and I finally took the plunge 2 weeks ago while visiting Paris!! Our SA at the Vendome location was wonderful even giving a small alhambra toy to my DD to keep her entertained...it is fair to say that now I am hooked!! Thank you for letting me share!!


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^congratulations!! did Paris have a lot of stock?


----------



## Bri 333

Yipee  Can't wait to see them!!!!!!!!!! Do you already have the MOP necklace/earrings/bracelet?




AmberLeBon said:


> Bri333 - its not good for buyers is it! (especially when another increase is due shortly), currencies affect the prices though, but they never reduce prices when the currencies go the other way! plus I think they must of lost custom at the lower rung but maybe it doesnt affect the multi multi multi millionaires out there who dont care about a price hike - so they make up for lost trade by increasing prices knowing a lot of customers will still buy?? just my theories - i'd be interested to hear any other theories?! I don't know what the company figures have done the past two years??
> 
> sammyjoe - your welcome!! this thread needs as much eye candy as possible!
> 
> diamond lover - exciting! I wish I could see it being modelled, I live 3 hours away from my store and often there stock is limited! Im wondering how adjustable the chain length is ...
> 
> I think somebody just ordered the YG onyx 10 motif necklace and matching earrings! I look foward to sharing my purchases when ive been to collect them..


----------



## Bri 333

Pics please for us newbees 




AmberLeBon said:


> meant to say Im puzzled as to why VCA don't carry a good stock of Alhambra/Magic items - must be demand outstripping supply I guess rather than poor management? is it just my boutique or are they all the same?
> 
> Is Paris much better stocked?
> 
> Im waiting on the VCA brochures , they might arrive tommorrow, would anyone like me to put some pics on or have we all seen them before?


----------



## fendibbag

AmberLeBon said:


> ^^congratulations!! did Paris have a lot of stock?



Thank you *Amber*!! I saw a lot vintage alhambra pieces on display in different lenghts and stones, there was turquoise, carnelian and onyx and many magic alhambra pieces. I know for sure that they did not have any magic alhambra earrings in YG MOP because I was interested in getting them to match my new necklace !


----------



## Bri 333

This is gorgeous!!! Anyone know if it can be worn in the shower/gym/sleep? I am really bad about taking my necklaces off but would love to get one of these. Maybe onyx is more durable than MOP? Any ideas?





fendibbag said:


> Hello everyone!! I wanted to thank you all for the information and inspiration I found in this great thread!! I have been wanting a vintage alhambra necklace for a while and I finally took the plunge 2 weeks ago while visiting Paris!! Our SA at the Vendome location was wonderful even giving a small alhambra toy to my DD to keep her entertained...it is fair to say that now I am hooked!! Thank you for letting me share!!


----------



## fendibbag

Bri 333 said:


> This is gorgeous!!! Anyone know if it can be worn in the shower/gym/sleep? I am really bad about taking my necklaces off but would love to get one of these. Maybe onyx is more durable than MOP? Any ideas?



Thank you *Bri*! I have only owned my MOP necklace for 2 weeks but I did notice that it was getting cloudy after wearing it daily but removing it at night and for showers. I am not sure about other stones but hopefully other members will chime in!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats *Fendibag*


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Bri 333 said:


> This is gorgeous!!! Anyone know if it can be worn in the shower/gym/sleep? I am really bad about taking my necklaces off but would love to get one of these. Maybe onyx is more durable than MOP? Any ideas?


 
I haven't taken mine off sometimes 2-3 months in row and I have used it everywhere. Gym, shower almost anything. I don't swim in a pool with it and I have careful when I use my perfume.


----------



## fendibbag

Sammyjoe said:


> Congrats *Fendibag*



Thank you *Sammyjoe*!! Now I can't wait to get matching earrings!!


----------



## themgdinosaur

Congratulations, fendibbag.

Can't wait to visit the VCA Boutique again...


----------



## Bitten

Wow *fendibbag* congratulations!! That is truly stunning, so classic - I hope you enjoy wearing it!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Woohoo! Congratulations *fendibbag!*

Champagne toast to you and hope you also had a fabulous time in Paris!

... LaVan opening a bottle of Dom Perignon rosé champagne and pouring the bubbles in crystals glasses for everyone to enjoy! ... 

DD has the same Sweet Alhambra toy ... also from Place Vendome. The SA gave it to me last year when I was still pregnant and bought a YG/MOP Sweet Alhambra bracelet. Was your SA by any chance Marianne?



fendibbag said:


> Hello everyone!! I wanted to thank you all for the information and inspiration I found in this great thread!! I have been wanting a vintage alhambra necklace for a while and I finally took the plunge 2 weeks ago while visiting Paris!! Our SA at the Vendome location was wonderful even giving a small alhambra toy to my DD to keep her entertained...it is fair to say that now I am hooked!! Thank you for letting me share!!


----------



## Bitten

^^^ Woohoo! Props on the re-sizing *LaVan*!

That necklace is pure gorgeousness!


----------



## Sammyjoe

fendibbag said:


> Thank you *Sammyjoe*!! Now I can't wait to get matching earrings!!


 

You will love the matching earrings *fendibbag . *Whenever you get them it will feel like the complete set. In the meanwhile you can enjoy the necklace because it is a classic and stunning piece.

Thanks for the drinks La Van, we are all going to end up tipsy!*:tispy:*


----------



## hermesctn

Spent the long weekend in Paris due to the Hermes sale and on Friday stopped in VCA for the first time.  The plan was just to look and try on, and get an idea of what I wanted as a 'someday' piece... needless to say, I fell in love with this and had to bring it home straight away!   

I took a photo with flash and without, since the colors change so nicely in the different lighting.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats *hermesctn*!! That looks like the 16 motif magic necklace!!


----------



## fendibbag

*Themgdinosaur* *Bitten *Thank you so much for your kind words!!!

*Sammyjoe* Hopefully I can be earrings twin with you in september when my NM will open a new VCA boutique  

*LaVan* Thank you !!!! I had a truly wonderful time at place Vendome, and yes our SA was indeed Marianne D'  !! She was so friendly and helpful, and wearing, among other fab pieces, the most gorgeous diamond cosmos earrings!! I really loved the whole feel and decor of the store, like a giant jewelry case, and can't wait to be back there again!! 

 I would like to raise my champagne flute and make a toast to celebrate LaVan and all the other wonderful Tpfers whose amazing VCA collections have inspired me!!! Thank you!!!​


----------



## fendibbag

OMG!!! Gorgeous!!!! Huge congratulations *Hermesctn * that is one stunning necklace!!!


----------



## Suzie

^Wow, so gorgeous.

fendibag, your necklace is a stunner also, I only have a 1 motif!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Isn't Marianne so nice and sweet?!! She's great! I really enjoyed my time at Place Vendome when I was there. 



fendibbag said:


> *LaVan* Thank you !!!! I had a truly wonderful time at place Vendome, and yes our SA was indeed Marianne D'  !! She was so friendly and helpful, and wearing, among other fab pieces, the most gorgeous diamond cosmos earrings!! I really loved the whole feel and decor of the store, like a giant jewelry case, and can't wait to be back there again!!
> 
> I would like to raise my champagne flute and make a toast to celebrate LaVan and all the other wonderful Tpfers whose amazing VCA collections have inspired me!!! Thank you!!!​


----------



## La Vanguardia

Woohoo ... another Paris reveal! Congratulations *hermesctn!*

Champagne toast to you!

... LaVan opening a bottle of Dom Perignon rosé champagne and pouring the bubbles in crystals glasses for everyone to enjoy! ... 

Wow! With these reveals one after the other, I'm getting tipsy lol! :girlwhack:



hermesctn said:


> Spent the long weekend in Paris due to the Hermes sale and on Friday stopped in VCA for the first time.  The plan was just to look and try on, and get an idea of what I wanted as a 'someday' piece... needless to say, I fell in love with this and had to bring it home straight away!
> 
> I took a photo with flash and without, since the colors change so nicely in the different lighting.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^gorgeous necklace hermesctn!! congratulations!! its beautiful with the different colours!


----------



## vancleef fan

Congratulations *Fendibag* and *Hermesctn* on your beautiful necklaces.....Love them both


----------



## Bri 333

Gorgeous!!! Enjoy 





hermesctn said:


> Spent the long weekend in Paris due to the Hermes sale and on Friday stopped in VCA for the first time. The plan was just to look and try on, and get an idea of what I wanted as a 'someday' piece... needless to say, I fell in love with this and had to bring it home straight away!
> 
> I took a photo with flash and without, since the colors change so nicely in the different lighting.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## themgdinosaur

Congratulations, *hermesctn*, for such a wonderful Magic necklace... wear it in the best of health!!


----------



## loves

congratulations both for the yg mop and the 16motif necklace. both are too gorgeous! 

i'm waiting to save up for my wg mop 10 motif, and i think i want to add the onyx single pendant to my collection too.


----------



## Bitten

*hermesctn* that Magic necklace is so stunning! Congratulations!!

And who amongst us hasn't gone to try on something as a 'someday' piece and surprised ourselves by bringing something home! 

Speaking of which, I was a little naughty last week - went into Canturi (originally wanted to go there while in Sydney a couple of weekends ago but it was closed on Sunday) and tried on a ring in the Regina collection - and it came home with me!!   So my VCA/Cartier fund for Paris is a little dented but I will make sure it's strong again by September. 

I am so excited about Paris now, I can't wait!!!


----------



## Candice0985

Bitten- I'm curious to see some of these canturi pieces...would you be willing to do a reveal or thread?


----------



## fendibbag

*Suzie*, *Van Cleef Fan*, *Loves* 

*Bitten* Congratulations!! Would love to see pictures of the Canturi pieces as well!!!


----------



## AmberLeBon

congratulations bitten!, look forward to hearing about your Paris trip.....



Bitten said:


> *hermesctn* that Magic necklace is so stunning! Congratulations!!
> 
> And who amongst us hasn't gone to try on something as a 'someday' piece and surprised ourselves by bringing something home!
> 
> Speaking of which, I was a little naughty last week - went into Canturi (originally wanted to go there while in Sydney a couple of weekends ago but it was closed on Sunday) and tried on a ring in the Regina collection - and it came home with me!!  So my VCA/Cartier fund for Paris is a little dented but I will make sure it's strong again by September.
> 
> I am so excited about Paris now, I can't wait!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Bitten - *I didn't know Canturi before you mentioned him ... he has some interesting designs! Two more months until your Paris trip!!!


----------



## hermesctn

Sammyjoe - Yes it is a 16 motif Magic Alhambra.  I am still learning the names but that is indeed what it says on the receipt!  

fendibbag - Thank you!  I really love your yellow gold and MOP combo, congratulations on your beautiful purchase and wear it in good health!  PS I totally second your proposal to toast LaVan and all the TPFers who inspire (and enable) us in our pursuit of VCA.   

La Vanguardia - Thank you for the champagne!  I need to hang out on this thread more often, it's a real party!!  

Suzie, AmberLeBon, vancleef fan, Bri 333, themgdinosaur, loves, Bitten - Thank you!  

Bitten - Would love to see the Canturi, and hope you have a great time in Paris!


----------



## Bitten

Hi there lovelies!! I would love to post pics of my ring, I have been embarrassed in the past by the fact that I tried to post pics and it never ended up working!! (So it really was a thread of post after post after post by me with no pics attached - v. embarrassing!) 

I will however gear up the courage to have another attempt this weekend, because I would definitely like to share with you ladies, you are all so generous with your pics!


----------



## Candice0985

yay bitten! dont be embarrassed at least you tried! maybe this time it will work!


----------



## mishaagui

hermesctn said:


> Spent the long weekend in Paris due to the Hermes sale and on Friday stopped in VCA for the first time.  The plan was just to look and try on, and get an idea of what I wanted as a 'someday' piece... needless to say, I fell in love with this and had to bring it home straight away!
> 
> I took a photo with flash and without, since the colors change so nicely in the different lighting.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congratulations *hermesctn*! It's stunning!


----------



## Bri 333

Can't wait to see it 





Bitten said:


> Hi there lovelies!! I would love to post pics of my ring, I have been embarrassed in the past by the fact that I tried to post pics and it never ended up working!! (So it really was a thread of post after post after post by me with no pics attached - v. embarrassing!)
> 
> I will however gear up the courage to have another attempt this weekend, because I would definitely like to share with you ladies, you are all so generous with your pics!


----------



## loves

bitten, good luck and i can't wait to see your pics


----------



## mp4

fendibbag said:


> OMG!!! Gorgeous!!!! Huge congratulations *Hermesctn *that is one stunning necklace!!!


 
ITA!!!  This necklace is on my list!  Enjoy this beauty!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Well, while I was window shopping today, I went to a local jewelry store that sells branded jewelry. I normally buy my VCA at the VCA boutique but once in a while, I'll pass by this jewelry store just to see what they have. Of course, the inventory was LOW! 

However, I did try on the WG/MOP Vintage Alhambra earclips and they are so pretty together with my WG/MOP/diamond Vintage Alhambra necklace. Ahhh, I was really, really tempted! But I thought that it's best to visit my normal VCA boutique when most of my orders have arrived so I could try them all on and decide better. 

Oh, and the SA said price increase will be in August ... the percentage is not yet clear but probably between 5-10%. This means I'll speak with my SA about my orders and probably make a deposit to lock the price. Actually, at the moment, I'm leaning towards the small Cosmos necklace. I know, it's lame as I've had it and returned it. But I feel that it's my holy grail necklace ... one that I can comfortably wear from day to night. In addition, I find that jewelry tends to look smaller as I get older, and I think the small Cosmos necklace will beautifully age with me lol!


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^Ive gone for the Cosmos ring because my sa said out of what they had in stock the Cosmos is a classic piece I can wear young (ish lol) to old! I don't think one can go wrong with Cosmos in general... I have looked at your cosmos necklace piccy whilst researching what I should buy for with the ring and I thought it looked stunning on you ....

Im in a similar position re aug, ive put deposits on some items but I could of done with seeing other items too before the increase hits... but don't think vca will get them in time for me to see... I am thinking of putting down a further deposit on another small item or two right before price hike hits.. sammyjoe mentioned end of aug? I will ask my sa and see if she knows anything further as to an actual date.... 

still no brochures from my sa!!!


----------



## fendibbag

*LaVan* The cosmos necklace is stunning on you and a truly timeless piece!!  

*Amber* Can't wait to see your upcoming additions!!


----------



## AmberLeBon

Fendibag - thanks! I cant wait to have them!

La Van, how easy it it to find the small Cosmos necklace? is it difficult like the small earrings?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*fendibbag -* Thanks for the reassurance. It's really making me think about it more and more. 

*AmberLeBon -* The Cosmos is definitely a classic and one you can truly wear forever. The size and bling factor are perfect! Although I still think the small Cosmos earclips are quite pricey if you compare to the small Lotus earclips (which also has a lot of bling effect lol!). I'm not sure about how rare the small Cosmos necklace is but I don't think it's readily available everywhere.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I agree with you all the cosmos is a classic piece. You looked fantastic wearing the cosmos *La Van*, I do think you should see if you can find your posts about why you returned it. Sometimes people buy and then return or sell and spend ages tracking the same item down again because it must be theirs

I hope you get your cosmo ring soon *Amber.*

VCA needs to hurry and send out catalogues!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I found some pics and I'm in love again! I returned it mostly because of DD. She was playing with it and ripped my mole in my neck ... which urgently led me to see the doctor to remove it. I was also weary of the pin.

HOWEVER, now that she's bigger, I'm no longer afraid of the pin at the back of the pendant. In addition, as my mole is gone anyway, she can't rip it again lol!

Mmm ... you're absolutely right about people sometimes tracking down the same item they had then returned/sold for ages. Oh, gosh, if I wait for ages, the subsequent price increases will be catastrophic!


----------



## Sammyjoe

La Vanguardia said:


> ^ I found some pics and I'm in love again! I returned it mostly because of DD. She was playing with it and ripped my mole in my neck ... which urgently led me to see the doctor to remove it. I was also weary of the pin.
> 
> HOWEVER, now that she's bigger, *I'm no longer afraid of the pin at the back of the pendant.* In addition, as my mole is gone anyway, she can't rip it again lol!
> 
> Mmm ... you're absolutely right about people sometimes tracking down the same item they had then returned/sold for ages. Oh, gosh, if I wait for ages, the subsequent price increases will be catastrophic!


 
Get it


----------



## Bitten

Ok I have taken a deep breath and done some testing and I think I have finally managed to post pics! 

Now I'm doing this in this thread rather than starting a whole reveal thread for two reasons  Firstly because you all asked so nicely about seeing my ring I bought last week from Canturi and secondly, because it will be slightly less embarrassing if the pics for some reason do not come up! 

So below there should be pics of my new ring. It is from Canturi, which is Stefano Canturi an Australian designed who is quite well known here (he designed the amazing necklace worn by Nicole Kidman as Satine in 'Moulin Rouge'. He also designed pieces for Nicole Kidman's character in 'Australia') He has also opened boutiques in Las Vegas and New York (NY opened this year). 

This ring is from the Canturi Regina collection, a quite new collection that is getting a lot of editorial in Australian print media at the moment. It is v. decadent and somewhat retro and modern at the same time, IMO.


----------



## Bitten

Hurrah, it worked!!!!  So relieved *phew*

So it is YG with Australian black sapphires (although honestly, I think I see v. dark blue in these) and I am very much in love with it. It has a lovely weight and feels very decadent on. It's dressy for night, sort of a cocktail ring but I have also been wearing it for day. Wore it to lunch in fact, today! 

I have been more a WG girl however I bought a pair of Cartier baby trinity earrings last year and that sort of started to open me up to the idea of pieces in YG and now I am definitely going to keep collecting. 

Ideally, I really am lusting for a pair of mini vintage Alhambra earrings in onyx and YG - I hope I can try these on when I'm in Paris.


----------



## dreamdoll

*Bitten*, congrats on the ring!!

DH got me a little gift in Paris, and I love it  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## AmberLeBon

Bitten and dreamdoll congratulations!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats *Bitten* and *Dreamdoll*

Well done for posting the pic also *Bitten*


----------



## Bitten

Thanks *dreamdoll*! I love your VCA pieces - the vintage Alhambra pendant is so classic, I can't wait to try one on.  Aren't surprise jewellery gifts great?! 


Hey *AmberLeBon* and *Sammyjoe* thanks for your support re posting! You lovely ladies have thrown us a party on this thread!!


----------



## fendibbag

*Bitten *What a beautiful ring !! I love the art deco lines and it looks gorgeous on your hand!! Thank you for posting the picture and congratulations again!!!

*Dreamdoll* Congratulations on your MOP alahambra necklace!!!! The perfect Paris souvenir!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Bitten - *YAY! You're finally able to post pics!!!! Lovely ring Bitten!!!

*Sammyjoe - *I'm seriously thinking about it!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Woohoo! Congratulations *dreamdoll!*

Champagne toast to you and hope you also had a fabulous time in Paris and the rest of your European trip! Hope you liked Zurich too!

... LaVan opening a bottle of Dom Perignon rosé champagne and pouring the bubbles in crystals glasses for everyone to enjoy! ... 



dreamdoll said:


> DH got me a little gift in Paris, and I love it  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Bitten

Thank you *fendibbag* - I really like art deco style too and I was surprised at how great the ring looked on!

Oh *LaVan*, thanks for your support  Posting photos, now I can finally share with you ladies!


----------



## kim_mac

congrats fendibbag on the beautiful 10 motif necklace.  yg mop is my favorite in the alhambra line!  i hope you enjoy the necklace!!!

congrats to hermesctn on the gorgeous magic necklace.  i would love to see modeling pictures if you have the chance!  i'm sure it looks awesome!  

bitten - thank you for posting the pic your new ring.  it's very modern and unique.  thanks for sharing!  

la van - the cosmos is so special and looked so nice and blingy on you - it's no wonder that you're coming back to it!


----------



## dreamdoll

*amberlebon*, *sammyjoe*, *bitten*, *fendibbag*, *la Van*, thank you everyone! 

*la van*, thank you for all your kind recommendations, it was an amazing trip =)  ooh and the bubbly...


----------



## kim_mac

dreamdoll, so sweet of dh to think of you on his trip - and the pendant is lovely and perfect!  enjoy!


----------



## hermes_fan

sbelle said:


> Just got my 10 motif onyx necklace back from VCA yesterday! They added two inches and polished everything so the necklace looks brand new (this was a pre-owned necklace). It looks gorgeous and the length is wonderful.
> 
> For those who don't think the 10 motif is long enough, you might want to consider doing this. When they add the additional chain, it is distributed evenly throughout the necklace. So if you compare it to a standard length 10 motif, you can see it is 2 inches longer, but it is difficult to see exactly where the additional length comes from. If you decide to combine it with another standard length 10 motif, you cannot really tell that modified one is any different from the standard one!


 

I would love to lengthen my 10 motif vintage Alhambra necklace but I've always found my VCA salesperson to be a bit squirrelly when it comes to offering services like this. Would you mind telling me how much that cost?

Thanks


----------



## hermes_fan

Queenie said:


> Fabulous purchases, *parchemin*!!
> 
> Love this modelling picture:


 
This looks absolutely wonderful. I've been thinking about buying the bracelet and lengthening it but thought it would look cheesy (I wish they had an invisible clasp to make it less obvious). It's a nice way to get the illusion of the longer (and 10K) one too. Great job!


----------



## Bri 333

Does anyone know if there is going to be a price increase in the US?


----------



## arkouneo

Can someone please tell me how much the magic alhambra necklace (11 motifs) yellow gold and white mother-of-pearl is?


----------



## Bitten

arkouneo said:


> Can someone please tell me how much the magic alhambra necklace (11 motifs) yellow gold and white mother-of-pearl is?



There is a thread with VCA current prices in the sub-forum - it gets updated every now and then. Do a search for VCA and it should come up


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you! 



kim_mac said:


> dreamdoll, so sweet of dh to think of you on his trip - and the pendant is lovely and perfect!  enjoy!


----------



## La Vanguardia

As far as price increases, now I'm confused. The SA at the local jewelry store here that I went the other day said there will be one in August. Then, I called my normal SA at the VCA boutique and was informed that there's none at the moment ... mmm ... oh, well, we'll see!


----------



## Elina0408

*Bitten*: georgeous ring!! Many congrats!!
*Dreamdoll*: congrats!! It's really perfect!!


----------



## Elina0408

*Hermesctn*: many congrats!! Shopping is Paris is awesome!!


----------



## peachbaby

dreamdoll said:


> *Bitten*, congrats on the ring!!
> 
> DH got me a little gift in Paris, and I love it  Thanks for letting me share!



gorgeous, so sweet of your DH! Congrats!!


----------



## peachbaby

*Bitten* - lovely ring! I love the design, so classy and beautiful. Congrats!!


----------



## AmberLeBon

I just received the vca brochure and the seperate Birds of Paradise brochure, for ladies who may not of seen these photos im enclosing them here - hope you enjoy these, such beautiful eye candy


----------



## AmberLeBon




----------



## AmberLeBon




----------



## AmberLeBon

:d


----------



## mishaagui

Love the photos!  Thank you for sharing


----------



## Bitten

Thank you *Elina0408* and *peachbaby*! It's certainly different and I am loving it!

I can't wait to have some VCA pics to share - *LaVan* I hope they can hold off on the price increase until after September!


----------



## fendibbag

*Kim_Mac *Thank you!!!...btw your croc Birkin is gorgeous!!

*LaVan* That is great news! When I was at Place Vendome I asked the SA about it and she acknowledged an increase was coming but she did not give me any time frame so maybe it was pushed back...or even better cancelled!!

*AmberLeBon *Thank you for posting the amazing pictures!!


----------



## Bitten

Holy jewellery balls batman!!! *AmberLeBon*, those pics are to die for!! Maybe for my next life as a Hollywood superstar


----------



## wintotty

Haven't been here a while, and just caught up with all the newer posts whew!! So many people got so many beautiful pieces......Congrats everyone!!

I've been a good girl for a while in terms of VCA, until last week I ended up purchasing the frivole 2 flower ring! It is now my most favorite VCA ring, which is surprising since I own "the lotus ring" LOL, but frivole ring is VERY easy to wear and eye catching! Love how the gold petals glimmers in the sun!! I recommend anyone who wants a easy ring from VCA, especially if you love YG!! (and it is a reasonable priced ring for VCA as a bonus!) Now I'm scheming for frivole 8 flower ring......


----------



## Bitten

Yay *wintotty*!! 

Can we have modeling pics of your gorgeous Frivole ring please??? We promise to look only, no touching!


----------



## Suzie

Thanks AmberLeBon, love the red and black, what is the red colour, does it say?


----------



## Bitten

^^^ Would the red be carnelian? Maybe?


----------



## AmberLeBon

Your welcome!

Suzie, there is sadly no descriptions in the brochure, there are quite a few (mainly high end) items I don't know the names of as well..... hopefully someone will know

Wintotty, ooh congratulations!! sounds fab!


----------



## diamond lover

Bitten said:


> ^^^ Would the red be carnelian? Maybe?


 
yesyes, it's carnelian. i love it too! i've tried carnelian, onyx and MOP. all are v nice. i didn't get carnelian as it's pricier than MOP and onyx.  i think it's abt the same px as chalcedony.

the bird and butterfly collections are so nice! how i wish i hv 1 piece in my lifetime!
bitten, i concurred with u!! hope next life we will be super movie star (hehe, or maybe a v rich celebrity), then we will hv chance to own or hire a piece!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Woohoo! Congratulations *wintotty!*

Champagne toast to you and your new Frivole YG/2-flower BTF ring! I totally agree with you about its wearability. Oooh, and you're already eyeing the 8-flower version!

... LaVan opening a bottle of Dom Perignon rosé champagne and pouring the bubbles in crystal glasses for everyone to enjoy! ... 



wintotty said:


> I've been a good girl for a while in terms of VCA, until last week I ended up purchasing the frivole 2 flower ring! It is now my most favorite VCA ring, which is surprising since I own "the lotus ring" LOL, but frivole ring is VERY easy to wear and eye catching! Love how the gold petals glimmers in the sun!! I recommend anyone who wants a easy ring from VCA, especially if you love YG!! (and it is a reasonable priced ring for VCA as a bonus!) Now I'm scheming for frivole 8 flower ring......


----------



## La Vanguardia

AmberLeBon said:


> I just received the vca brochure and the seperate Birds of Paradise brochure, for ladies who may not of seen these photos im enclosing them here - hope you enjoy these, such beautiful eye candy



Thanks for the pics AmberLeBon! I think this is the 2009 catalog and it's also available online at the VCA website.

http://catalogue.vancleef-arpels.com/catalogue2009/



Suzie said:


> what is the red colour, does it say?



Definitely carnelian. It does look stunning IRL!



Bitten said:


> *LaVan* I hope they can hold off on the price increase until after September!



I do hope so ... or better yet, until next year!



diamond lover said:


> bitten, i concurred with u!! hope next life we will be super movie star (hehe, or maybe a v rich celebrity), then we will hv chance to own or hire a piece!!



How fun would that be to wear the stunning high-jewelry collection of VCA to special events eh! The closest I've gone was trying on/wearing the zipper necklace for a few minutes during the VCA cocktail I went to a few months ago. I've already posted this pic before but I'll post it again ... ahhh ... a girl can dream!


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^ I love this dress la van! the necklace is also amazing, do you know if there is a 2010 brochure? do they produce them yearly?


----------



## Suzie

Thanks ladies, carnelian, now I have another wish on my list.


----------



## fendibbag

*Wintotty* Wow!! I am joining all the ladies in Champagne toasts to your new frivole ring !!! Please post pictures if you get a chance!! Congratulations!!

*LaVan * Gorgeous dress and what to say about the necklace... well this about sums it up!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

fendibbag said:


> *LaVan * Gorgeous dress and what to say about the necklace... well this about sums it up!!!





AmberLeBon said:


> ^^ I love this dress la van! the necklace is also amazing, do you know if there is a 2010 brochure? do they produce them yearly?



Thanks! The dress is Blumarine. The necklace has more than 50 carats of diamonds and was a whopping 1.2 million Swiss Francs!  It was really gorgeous ... no ... it was SPECTACULAR, FABULOUS, GLAMOROUS and OUT OF THIS WORLD!  When you zip it, it converts into a bracelet.

*AmberLeBon - *I haven't seen the catalog this year. I think it was produced yearly if I'm not mistaken. But I read somebody posted somewhere in the thread that they wouldn't do one this year? I really don't know.


----------



## AmberLeBon

^wow 50 carats - its great it can be made into a bracelet too.....

maybe vca are having a year off - hopefully the price hike won't happen! my SA still reckons it will be the end of Aug though....


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ When are you going to get your onyx set? I can't wait to see your modelling pics ... it's rare to see onyx pieces in the "wild" ... actually, I think I've never seen anyone wear it IRL. It's gorgeous though. I tried on the earclips before and they were divine. I also briefly toyed with the idea of linking a 10-motif onyx to my 10-motif YG/MOP.


----------



## AmberLeBon

I was told they would take 10 days, but I havent got the call, still waiting on cosmos ring as well! im planning on going asap! no, I havent seen anyone wearing anything other than MOP, I haven't even seen onyx irl!!!


----------



## kim_mac

congrats wintotty on the 2 flower ring.  it must be so gorgeous if it tops your lotus ring!  yes, i'd love to see pictures when you get a chance!  

la van, that zipper necklace is legendary!  i can't believe that it actually zips up and becomes a bracelet.  i also LOVE that dress.  i love the ribbons and lace.  why can't blumarine come out with more pretty feminine dresses?  

well, my birthday is coming up and with all the lovely eye candy and temptations from you ladies, i'm back to wanting a 10 or 20 motif mop alhambra necklace to go with my bracelet.  is the 10 motif a smarter choice since i can wear it as 10 motif, 15 motif with my bracelet, and later add another 10 motif to become a 20 motif...or do you ladies who already own the 10 motif secretly wish that you bought the 20 motif?  la van, i love the idea of the black onyx 10 motif so you can have both mop and onyx in the long length...decisions decisions...

i will say that whenever i try on the 20 motif i feel like a hippie!  maybe because i dress conservative/classic.  but then the 10 motif makes my face look kinda big and round (maybe because i've only worn pendants)...sigh.  i'll try the magic line too just in case.


----------



## Bitten

AmberLeBon said:


> I was told they would take 10 days, but I havent got the call, still waiting on cosmos ring as well! im planning on going asap! no, I havent seen anyone wearing anything other than MOP, I haven't even seen onyx irl!!!


 
I would be so excited - I'm useless when it comes to waiting!


----------



## calisnoopy

totally off topic...but a fellow TPFer alerted me to this eBay listing using my pics of my Magic Alhambra necklace!!!

eBay listing ID 120593319816

it actually SOLD for 7K USD!!!

I tried contacting eBay a couple times to let them know it was my pictures stolen and being used on this persons listing (who also has 1 feedback, before it was 0, and even the 1 feedback was not a completed sale...) but eBays a nightmare and wanted me to take all these steps to prove it was my picture...

I even had people message me on facebook cos I guess they found me from my blog asking if I was selling and they'd be interested!

Eep...I'm on travel and also planning our upcoming move from DC...so I finally gave up on eBay doing anything about this...but I hope no one on TPF bought this and I hope whoever did, does get an authentic VCA necklace, though they wont be getting the one in the sellers pics cos thats in my closet right now...

=X


----------



## bagsforme

Wow, I can't believe someone would bid on such a high priced item with only two unclear photos, a brief description and a new seller.  I think there is a way for you to contact the highest bidder.

Anyone see "When In Rome"?  Kristen Bell wears a Van Cleef watch and necklace.


----------



## AmberLeBon

^ gosh, what a nightmare!


----------



## Bri 333

OMG, that is insane. How did they copy the pic? That is so sad for the buyer. They paid 7k for a fake necklace so probably thought they were getting a deal when it was really a total rip off.




calisnoopy said:


> totally off topic...but a fellow TPFer alerted me to this eBay listing using my pics of my Magic Alhambra necklace!!!
> 
> eBay listing ID 120593319816
> 
> it actually SOLD for 7K USD!!!
> 
> I tried contacting eBay a couple times to let them know it was my pictures stolen and being used on this persons listing (who also has 1 feedback, before it was 0, and even the 1 feedback was not a completed sale...) but eBays a nightmare and wanted me to take all these steps to prove it was my picture...
> 
> I even had people message me on facebook cos I guess they found me from my blog asking if I was selling and they'd be interested!
> 
> Eep...I'm on travel and also planning our upcoming move from DC...so I finally gave up on eBay doing anything about this...but I hope no one on TPF bought this and I hope whoever did, does get an authentic VCA necklace, though they wont be getting the one in the sellers pics cos thats in my closet right now...
> 
> =X


----------



## park56

Ladies, my SA in NY confirmed an 8/1 price increase....


----------



## AmberLeBon

^ 8%? or Aug 1st increase? (sorry im unsure!)


----------



## Bri 333

Is it on everything or just selected items? Does this increase apply to the US as well?


----------



## calisnoopy

bagsforme said:


> Wow, I can't believe someone would bid on such a high priced item with only two unclear photos, a brief description and a new seller. I think there is a way for you to contact the highest bidder.
> 
> Anyone see "When In Rome"? Kristen Bell wears a Van Cleef watch and necklace.


 
i knowww...hopefully the seller backed out...i tried but sometimes eBay can be such a pain and i just have been traveling too much to be at home enough to look up my pics and go thru this verification process for them...

oh i havent seen the movie but its on my list 



AmberLeBon said:


> ^ gosh, what a nightmare!


 
i know, poor seller!  hope they dont somehow think i ripped them off if they do get the wrong item!



Bri 333 said:


> OMG, that is insane. How did they copy the pic? That is so sad for the buyer. They paid 7k for a fake necklace so probably thought they were getting a deal when it was really a total rip off.


 
oh they just stole it from TPF posts im sure...since i didnt watermark back then... =(


----------



## Bri 333

^ Disgraceful!!! These counterfeiters are thieves plain and simple. No better than people who break into other peoples homes to steal. I feel so sorry for the buyer. I really hope it wasn't a TPFer.


----------



## AmberLeBon

my SA has been in touch to say the price rise is 1st August - I have emailed back to ask how much of a rise and will update if I hear any news!!


----------



## park56

AmberLeBon said:


> ^ 8%? or Aug 1st increase? (sorry im unsure!)




Amber and Bri, she said everything !! So she encouraged me to act on any wishlist items that I had.  .


----------



## AmberLeBon

park56 said:


> Amber and Bri, she said everything !! So she encouraged me to act on any wishlist items that I had. .


 

definately!, well we feared it was going to happen, I have a few items on order already and am glad to be avoiding the price hike. lots more I still want to get so cant avoid it fully! wonder if the companies under the same umbrella JLC and Cartier are going to have the rise on the first too? from what a JLC SA said to me they were all going to increase at the same time.....


----------



## Bitten

^^^Oh no! I am so annoyed, why couldn't they wait for another 2 months???!!


----------



## AmberLeBon

^ if you know what you want, they would probably take a phone order and you can leave a deposit then collect? I agree, why couldn't they wait longer! ....


----------



## peachbaby

thanks for the update about the price increase, I was hoping it would be delayed for a while, like after X-mas, lol! Now, I'm thinking it's time for an early X-mas present.


----------



## Bitten

AmberLeBon said:


> ^ if you know what you want, they would probably take a phone order and you can leave a deposit then collect? I agree, why couldn't they wait longer! ....


 
I would love to just go ahead and order but I think it would be too risky - I really have no idea what I actually want and probably do have to wait and see the pieces in real life.

I was thinking just last night that I am probably going to be such an annoying customer!  I already want to try multiple pieces from the following collections:

Frivole
Socrate
Vintage Alhambra
Alhambra
Magic Alhambra

Do you think the VCA SAs will mind??


----------



## park56

Bitten said:


> I would love to just go ahead and order but I think it would be too risky - I really have no idea what I actually want and probably do have to wait and see the pieces in real life.
> 
> I was thinking just last night that I am probably going to be such an annoying customer!  I already want to try multiple pieces from the following collections:
> 
> Frivole
> Socrate
> Vintage Alhambra
> Alhambra
> Magic Alhambra
> 
> Do you think the VCA SAs will mind??




Not at all - especially if your SA is anything like the two that I work with


----------



## lemontart

Bitten said:


> ^^^Oh no! I am so annoyed, why couldn't they wait for another 2 months???!!


 
Agree!  I wanted to get the 5 motif vintage alhambra bracelet...but my budget is kind of tight these 2 months


----------



## AmberLeBon

Hi, no, not at all - the vca staff have really impressed me - a relief after dealing with Hermes! think its common to want items from various collections - I know I do, what im finding hard is the stock levels are low and its difficult to see the pieces and try on. I might have to take the risk of ordering blind, if it wasnt right once its arrived im sure they would transfer the deposit to something else..... look fwd to hearing about your visit! 



Bitten said:


> I would love to just go ahead and order but I think it would be too risky - I really have no idea what I actually want and probably do have to wait and see the pieces in real life.
> 
> I was thinking just last night that I am probably going to be such an annoying customer!  I already want to try multiple pieces from the following collections:
> 
> Frivole
> Socrate
> Vintage Alhambra
> Alhambra
> Magic Alhambra
> 
> Do you think the VCA SAs will mind??


----------



## Bitten

^^^ Thank you, I am *really *looking forward to it. You know how sometimes if an SA is not helpful or welcoming, it can really put you off making a purchase? I'm glad VCA seems to have a really good reputation in that regard.


----------



## diamond lover

i want to get a white gold diamond ring from VCA. i've tried 3 which is within my budget (within HKD31000) -the socrates, vintage alhambra with pave diamonds and another is a dainty one with 4 diamonds which forms the clover (each diamond is bigger, so slightly more expensive than the pave diamonds).  the pave diamonds look the best on my finger but not that sparkle because each diamond is tiny.

anyone has these with action pic?


----------



## La Vanguardia

I'm back from Paris and, of course, visited VCA at Place Vendôme! 

I couldn't resist anymore and bought myself the WG/MOP Vintage Alhambra earclips. I  them! I totally blame it on Sammyjoe!  I actually already informed my SA there beforehand that I will be coming and if she could reserve the earclips for me. This way, I know there will be stock!

There are tons of pictures of my trip in my thread where you can also see me wearing my new earclips: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-64.html#post16027122







I'm really, really content and happy I got the earclips. They really add a fabulous touch and "finish" the set with my WG/MOP Vintage Alhambra necklace.

Oh, the price increase is confirmed for August and the SA said it'll be around 10%. By the way, the stock on other collections is quite low. The SA said that aside from the Alhambra collection, they didn't produce a lot of the others because of the crisis. However, she said they sold EVERYTHING from the Birds of Paradise collection! I wanted to try on the Volutes necklace ... bummer! 

Anyway, I was able to try on the small YG Cosmos earclips (they didn't have WG). But I didn't love them as much as I thought I would. I also tried on the small WG Lotus earclips and the SA said they really suit me. Interestingly enough, ALL SA's I've met each time I try on the Lotus earclips tell me they suit me really well. Mmm ... must be a sign!


----------



## La Vanguardia

For all of you VCA lovers, I especially took pictures of the windows at Place Vendôme.


----------



## diamond lover

La Van, u look great as always!  love your new purchases esp the earrings! are the earrings comfortable to wear? 

wow, haven't seen so many big and gorgeous pieces in HK VCA boutiques, thanks for the eye candies!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*La Van*, welcome back! Congrats on your earclips!!  And I love those windows, thank you for posting the pics


----------



## Sammyjoe

Woww we!!! Many congrats on the earrings *La Van*, you look fantastic as usual :urock:. Thanks for posting the pics!!!


----------



## AmberLeBon

La van, you look great! thanks so much for the stunning pics, im curious about the lotus flower I can see in one of your pics, is this the Lotus motif that goes onto the lotus chain do you know?

any pics of you and the earclips?

congrats on your mop earrings - 

finally a big "ouch" on the 10% news...... oh dear.....


----------



## Bethc

LaVan - I love the pics from Paris!!  Congrats on the earclips, they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## calisnoopy

here are some pics from a recent college alumni event


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *

I'm glad you enjoyed my Paris pics and thanks for letting me share.



diamond lover said:


> love your new purchases esp the earrings! are the earrings comfortable to wear?



They had to loosen the clips for me as they were quite tight. Afterwards, they're good to go and comfortable to wear.



AmberLeBon said:


> im curious about the lotus flower I can see in one of your pics, is this the Lotus motif that goes onto the lotus chain do you know?
> 
> any pics of you and the earclips?
> 
> finally a big "ouch" on the 10% news...... oh dear.....



I think the Lotus flower on the window is just a brooch. It's HUMONGOUS and would be GIGANTIC as a pendant, so I doubt it converts to one. As reference, I think the invisible setting ruby Cosmos earclips next to the Lotus are the large Cosmos ones ... so you can just imagine how big the Lotus is.

There are pics in my thread of me wearing the earclips and you can clearly see them in the "dinner" and "lunch" pictures.

Oh, and as far as the price increase, I think 10% is quite steep! Definitely "ouch!"


----------



## AmberLeBon

^ah thank you!, Im liking the look of the Noed? ring (the bow).... did you try anything else on?


----------



## peachbaby

*La Vanguardia* - Love your Paris pics! I was drooling over your WG MOP earclips; that's one of the items on my wishlist this year. Unfortunately according to my VCA SA at NM, WG pieces are HTF in their system. They have lots of YG, but I still want the WG. I'm hoping she'll come through for me before the price increase. 

*calisnoopy* - Gorgeous magic alhambra necklace! BTW, love your blog. Your pic at that Taiwan cafe with the pork chops and tea egg brings back memories. My cousin used to go to school there


----------



## Sammyjoe

AmberLeBon said:


> ^ah thank you!, Im *liking the look of the Noed? ring (the bow)....* did you try anything else on?


 
Me too, I like the look of it, I was thinking it looks maybe a bit big on the finger, maybe it fits the hand like the bird does (the bird is large, elegant and classic sized)

*calisnoopy* you look fab!! It is always lovely to see you modelling the pieces


----------



## Sammyjoe

The SA also said that WG pieces have to be ordered and that can take anywhere from 3 weeks to 3 months


----------



## AmberLeBon

Calisnoopy, love your necklace!!

Sammyjoe, exactly! on the website the ring looks smallish, but this piccy shows it much larger, I like the look of it (would solve future hardware issues!)... wonder, has anyone tried this on??

re the mop wg, my earclips have taken ages, im finding the Cosmos is taking ages too.....


----------



## La Vanguardia

AmberLeBon said:


> ^ah thank you!, Im liking the look of the Noed? ring (the bow).... did you try anything else on?



The Noued ring is very elegant! It makes a statement without being over the top. I think it sits nicely on the ring finger so the bow is nestled next to the middle finger. I tried it a while back at the VCA boutique here in the diamonds/pink sapphires version and the diamonds/yellow diamonds version as seen in the pic (very pricey due to the yellow diamonds). One SA at Place Vendôme was wearing an all white diamonds version. It was stunning! Actually, I would have probably gone for this ring if I didn't get the Birds of Paradise one.

Oh, I didn't try on lots of pieces ... just the following since they didn't have the others I wanted to see:

- WG small Lotus earclips
- YG small Cosmos earclips
- WG 3-flower Socrate necklace 

Surprisingly, the Lotus looked good combined with the Socrate ... balances out the full pavé diamond setting of the Lotus with the daintiness of the Socrate. The Lotus and Cosmos combo kind of worked but looked quite heavy to the eyes. I was also not so convinced of the pointy design of the Lotus paired with the curvy shape of the Cosmos.


----------



## AmberLeBon

^oh id love to see the Noed now in real life! can you remember the various prices? diamonds and yellow diamonds sounds v special!

sammyjoe I just checked the website and they have listed it as a btf ring......   v tempting lol!


----------



## Sammyjoe

AmberLeBon said:


> ^oh id love to see the Noed now in real life! can you remember the various prices? diamonds and yellow diamonds sounds v special!
> 
> *sammyjoe I just checked the website and they have listed it as a btf ring......* v tempting lol!


 
Its too tempting! It will remain in my dreams.


----------



## Sammyjoe

La Vanguardia said:


> The Noued ring is very elegant! It makes a statement without being over the top. I think it sits nicely on the ring finger so the bow is nestled next to the middle finger. I tried it a while back at the VCA boutique here in the diamonds/pink sapphires version and the diamonds/yellow diamonds version as seen in the pic (very pricey due to the yellow diamonds). *One SA at Place Vendôme was wearing an all white diamonds version. It was stunning!* Actually, I would have probably gone for this ring if I didn't get the Birds of Paradise one.
> 
> Oh, I didn't try on lots of pieces ... just the following since they didn't have the others I wanted to see:
> 
> - WG small Lotus earclips
> - YG small Cosmos earclips
> - WG 3-flower Socrate necklace
> 
> Surprisingly, the Lotus looked good combined with the Socrate ... balances out the full pavé diamond setting of the Lotus with the daintiness of the Socrate. The Lotus and Cosmos combo kind of worked but looked quite heavy to the eyes. I was also not so convinced of the pointy design of the Lotus paired with the curvy shape of the Cosmos.


 
That gemstoneway (colourway)  sounds lovely


----------



## AmberLeBon

Ive been spelling things badly (again lol!) its Noeud not Noed ring!  silly moi!


----------



## rogicoco

arkouneo said:


> Can someone please tell me how much the magic alhambra necklace (11 motifs) yellow gold and white mother-of-pearl is?


 it is $11.800 as of today. i was told prices are going up aug 1,2010


----------



## calisnoopy

peachbaby said:


> *La Vanguardia* - Love your Paris pics! I was drooling over your WG MOP earclips; that's one of the items on my wishlist this year. Unfortunately according to my VCA SA at NM, WG pieces are HTF in their system. They have lots of YG, but I still want the WG. I'm hoping she'll come through for me before the price increase.
> 
> *calisnoopy* - Gorgeous magic alhambra necklace! BTW, love your blog. Your pic at that Taiwan cafe with the pork chops and tea egg brings back memories. My cousin used to go to school there


 
hehe...thanks!!! yah the food there was delicious, but about the only thing im looking forward to in Boston so far



Sammyjoe said:


> Me too, I like the look of it, I was thinking it looks maybe a bit big on the finger, maybe it fits the hand like the bird does (the bird is large, elegant and classic sized)
> 
> *calisnoopy* you look fab!! It is always lovely to see you modelling the pieces


 
i try to post pics when i can, usually am too lazy so i'll post a bunch at one time hehe



AmberLeBon said:


> Calisnoopy, love your necklace!!
> 
> Sammyjoe, exactly! on the website the ring looks smallish, but this piccy shows it much larger, I like the look of it (would solve future hardware issues!)... wonder, has anyone tried this on??
> 
> re the mop wg, my earclips have taken ages, im finding the Cosmos is taking ages too.....


 
awww thanks!!! yah this is the one someones trying to sell or sold on eBay I guess...i hope the buyer actually gets a real VCA necklace or is able to get his/her money back too!


----------



## Bitten

*LaVan*, you're so good to us, all those VCA pics!!! 

I love it all - it's so amazing and decadent.

Congratulations on your new earrings!!! (Have I turned you on to earrings??! ) They're absolutely divine!


----------



## cinderbellas

rogicoco said:


> it is $11.800 as of today. i was told prices are going up aug 1,2010



I heard that today too.  The price of the 20 motif Vintage Alhambra is going from $9800 to $13,400.  WHOA!!!


----------



## AmberLeBon

^ from what ive heard the increase is 10%, so I don't think the above figure can be correct? 

more about the Noeud ring, it is from the Couture collection which features ribbons and lace.  These rings are supposed to be hard to find, the white and pink version is $28,520 and the yellow diamond/white diamond version is $58,590 (ouch!! *LaVan* did warn us on the price of the yellows!) the SA said the all white version isn't on the system? but she will find out and let me know..


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I've never seen the all white diamonds version at the boutiques until I saw the SA at Place Vendôme wearing it ... really STUNNING!  I would assume it costs similar to the white/pink gold version since it's just the color of the gold that changes.


----------



## AmberLeBon

^I heard back from my SA VCA are able to request it by special order, they have to ask their marketing dept first!, 

The premium for the yellow diamonds is huge imo! yellow sapphires would probably look very similar!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ If it'll be a special order then maybe there's a tiny mark up. I asked before if they could do a discontinued item and they said it should be possible if they still have the cast/or whatever equipment they need to produce it ... with a bit of a premium in the price.

Yeah, the yellow/white diamonds version is really expensive for what the ring is IMO. Anyway, when I tried both the yellow/white diamonds and pink/white gold and diamonds versions a while back, I prefered the white/pink gold with white diamonds one.


----------



## fendibbag

*LaVan *I just read your blog and saw the pictures of your gorgeous MOP WG earrings, stunning!!! Hope you got to work with *M *again and thank you for the update on the price increase...at least 10% is better than 20%!! 

*Calisnoopy *WoW!!! Your VCA collection is fabulous!!! I am so glad that the ebay sale with your stolen images did not go through, it surely made me think twice about buying something from ebay!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Thanks! Yeap, I was with M and she's really nice. I called her beforehand to reserve the earclips to make sure there's stock! Good thing I was also wearing my MOP/WG necklace so I could compare the "waves/structure" of the MOP. I know, I'm anal this way. It's less of a problem with the 10-20 motifs but for single motifs, I want the "waves/structure" to match as much as possible. The first pair she brought out was too wavy so I asked for another pair, which was then perfect for my necklace.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Its great your earrings match your existing *La Van*! I have ordered my btf ring and now the waiting begins . The thought of another price rise is just not worth bearing


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^ Big congrats sammyjoe!! woo hooooo!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Sammyjoe said:


> Its great your earrings match your existing *La Van*! I have ordered my btf ring and now the waiting begins . The thought of another price rise is just not worth bearing



*Woohoo!!! *

That will be a stunning addition to your earclips and necklace! A perfect set! Yeah, the price increases are just too much.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks *Amber* and *La Van*


----------



## mp4

SA emailed today to confirm price increase of 5-8% across the board as of August 1st!  Dilemma!!! I'm trying to be good and still haven't totally decided what I want yet.

If it's just 5-8%....that's not that bad....I should probably just wait.


----------



## park56

La Vanguardia said:


> ^ Thanks! Yeap, I was with M and she's really nice. I called her beforehand to reserve the earclips to make sure there's stock! Good thing I was also wearing my MOP/WG necklace so I could compare the "waves/structure" of the MOP. I know, I'm anal this way. It's less of a problem with the 10-20 motifs but for single motifs, I want the "waves/structure" to match as much as possible. The first pair she brought out was too wavy so I asked for another pair, which was then perfect for my necklace.




These are my all time favorite earrings (wearing them now, in fact).  Congratulations!


----------



## rogicoco

Hi guys!
If any of you girls can tell me if it's ok to shower or swim with alhambra pendant. Since i bought it i never take it off and now i heard that you can't shower with it on. Could it get damaged? Also do you know the best way to clean it?


----------



## fendibbag

*LaVanguardia* That was a great idea to match the earrings to the pendant!! I am just as anal and it would have definitely bothered me if the pattern was different! So glad you got to work with *M*again, how fun will it be when your DD gets a little older and you can take her on shopping trips there!!

*Sammyjoe* Congratulations on your upcoming ring!!! I can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## park56

rogicoco said:


> Hi guys!
> If any of you girls can tell me if it's ok to shower or swim with alhambra pendant. Since i bought it i never take it off and now i heard that you can't shower with it on. Could it get damaged? Also do you know the best way to clean it?



Hi, are you referring to the mother of pearl ones?  I also have a pair of VCA Alhambra (non-vintage) earrings from several years back and have noticed that the MOP's iridescence has definitely dulled.  I never swam or showered with the earrings, but I don't think it's a good thing to expose them to more liquids (including water) than necessary.


----------



## rogicoco

park56 said:


> Hi, are you referring to the mother of pearl ones? I also have a pair of VCA Alhambra (non-vintage) earrings from several years back and have noticed that the MOP's iridescence has definitely dulled. I never swam or showered with the earrings, but I don't think it's a good thing to expose them to more liquids (including water) than necessary.


 thank you so much. i will be more careful now. i wish i knew this before.


----------



## kim_mac

congrats sammy joe - your collection will be complete!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks *Fendi* and *Kim Mac*


----------



## mrb4bags

Congrats Sammyjoe!!  Looking forward to your reveal.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks *mrb4bags*

Has anyone made any VCA orders before this upcoming price increase?


----------



## kim_mac

thinking about the 10 or 20 motif yg mop - going to try it on this weekend and decide!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I hope you like them on you *Kim Mac*, if you don't, it's a lot of money saved. It is a big decision.


----------



## kim_mac

so right, sammyjoe.  i keep trying to make them work but leave without buying.  so maybe that's a sign...i tell myself that i'll only buy things that i absolutely LOVE and can't part with and so far i haven't felt that way about either the 10 or 20 motif necklace.  in my heart i know that i'd love to save the money and get something major like evening earrings (lotus, cosmos, or butterfly).


----------



## Sammyjoe

Ok, I really think you have answered your question *Kim*, you went and tried them on at various times and it didnt sing enough to you for you to leave with them. You could try them on again and if you feel no love walk away. That money should be placed towards something else you love. I tried on the lotus and that is one ring I would happily buy and not buy anything else for at least a year (the fact it was my perfect size helped!lol). I guess I am going to be like *Josie* and dream about that ring for a long while

There are quite a few signature earrings like the Bird, Lotus, Butterfly etc which may very well sing loudly to you


----------



## cinderbellas

cinderbellas said:


> I heard that today too.  The price of the 20 motif Vintage Alhambra is going from $9800 to $13,400.  WHOA!!!



For what it's worth, my SA sent me links to the new e-catalog for two items I have been considering.  The new (as of 8/1) price of the the Vintage Alhambra 20 motif is $13,400, and the price of the Vintage Alhambra pendant is $2000.

I am in no way affiliated with VCA and not trying to promote buying anything, I would just hate for someone to wait and get hit with a bigger price increase than they expected.    Hopefully there was an error somewhere, because each of these items reflect more than a 10% price increase.


----------



## xoxo1858

I am new to VCA and trying to buy b4 the price increase. If some1 can help me out. I went to the store to look a the single Alhambra necklace and they said that the one I was looking at doesn't come in the mother or pearl only the black onyx it was approx $1600. Its not the sweetheart Alhambra, its the next size up Is this true?


----------



## LV_kitty

La Vanguardia said:


> How fun would that be to wear the stunning high-jewelry collection of VCA to special events eh! The closest I've gone was trying on/wearing the zipper necklace for a few minutes during the VCA cocktail I went to a few months ago. I've already posted this pic before but I'll post it again ... ahhh ... a girl can dream!


 
Oooh, great pic! They showed this piece to me at my local VCA boutique a couple of weeks ago. It is so cool how the zipper actually works. They said it converts into a bracelet when you zip it all the way up.


----------



## LV_kitty

I just had to dig up this photo of the Firecracker necklace I got to try on a few years ago. It was so sparkley I still remember it! The earring is also VCA but I can't remember the name. They are a little to big for my liking but I would take the necklace anyday


----------



## AmberLeBon

kim_mac said:


> so right, sammyjoe. i keep trying to make them work but leave without buying. so maybe that's a sign...i tell myself that i'll only buy things that i absolutely LOVE and can't part with and so far i haven't felt that way about either the 10 or 20 motif necklace. in my heart i know that i'd love to save the money and get something major like evening earrings (lotus, cosmos, or butterfly).


 
Good advice to not buy unless you fall in love! the earrings would be amazing, I haven't actually seen the butterfly earrings...



cinderbellas said:


> For what it's worth, my SA sent me links to the new e-catalog for two items I have been considering. The new (as of 8/1) price of the the Vintage Alhambra 20 motif is $13,400, and the price of the Vintage Alhambra pendant is $2000.
> 
> well I hope this is an error in VCA USA because this would mean this item has gone up by *37%*!!! surely the SA's have made an error somewhere? the increase was supposed to be 5-8%, I keep asking here and they don't seem to know yet which also puzzles me! surely nothing can go up by 37%!!!????? hopefully not lol!
> 
> I am in no way affiliated with VCA and not trying to promote buying anything, I would just hate for someone to wait and get hit with a bigger price increase than they expected.  Hopefully there was an error somewhere, because each of these items reflect more than a 10% price increase.


 


LV_kitty said:


> I just had to dig up this photo of the Firecracker necklace I got to try on a few years ago. It was so sparkley I still remember it! The earring is also VCA but I can't remember the name. They are a little to big for my liking but I would take the necklace anyday


 
wow this necklace is stunning, I agree about the earrings, im not keen on the size or shape.....


----------



## AmberLeBon

This would mean a huge *37% increase*!!! do you have a link to the price list? I truly hope your sa or the marketing department have given wrong information - it would be crazy to increase by 37%! My SA here does not know the amount it will increase by and I keep asking her... I hope this isn't true...





cinderbellas said:


> For what it's worth, my SA sent me links to the new e-catalog for two items I have been considering. The new (as of 8/1) price of the the Vintage Alhambra 20 motif is $13,400, and the price of the Vintage Alhambra pendant is $2000.
> 
> I am in no way affiliated with VCA and not trying to promote buying anything, I would just hate for someone to wait and get hit with a bigger price increase than they expected.  Hopefully there was an error somewhere, because each of these items reflect more than a 10% price increase.


----------



## Sammyjoe

xoxo1858 said:


> I am new to VCA and trying to buy b4 the price increase. If some1 can help me out. I went to the store to look a the single Alhambra necklace and they said that the one I was looking at doesn't come in the mother or pearl only the black onyx it was approx $1600. Its not the sweetheart Alhambra, its the next size up Is this true?


 
I think you looked at the vintage onyx motif, you should ask for the vintage size mop motif necklace. The sizes are Sweet, Vintage and Magic. I am sure some ladies have the necklace on this thread. Lots of luck and I hope you get it.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Sammyjoe said:


> Has anyone made any VCA orders before this upcoming price increase?



Just got in touch with my VCA boutique and almost all my orders are in, except for the small WG Cosmos earclips. I'll try to pass by soon and try them on before the price increase. At the moment, I keep going back and forth between the necklaces. The diamond earclips are the lowest in my priority because I'm still unsure if I'd prefer the Lotus, the Cosmos or another model. Plus, I think I'll get more use out of the necklaces as I see the diamond earclips more for evening wear ... except maybe the WG Socrate three-flower earclips, which, I think could easily be worn day to night ... but they're not in my order list lol!



kim_mac said:


> i keep trying to make them work but leave without buying.  so maybe that's a sign...i tell myself that i'll only buy things that i absolutely LOVE and can't part with and so far i haven't felt that way about either the 10 or 20 motif necklace.  in my heart i know that i'd love to save the money and get something major like evening earrings (lotus, cosmos, or butterfly).



I think your heart is really set on evening earrings. I say go for those. Maybe you can make an order for different models and talk to your SA about giving a deposit to lock the price for whichever item you'll end up preferring. 



LV_kitty said:


> Oooh, great pic! They showed this piece to me at my local VCA boutique a couple of weeks ago. It is so cool how the zipper actually works. They said it converts into a bracelet when you zip it all the way up.



Yeap, it does convert to a bracelet ... but it's really big and long though for my wrist. I much prefer it as a necklace. Well, not that I'm getting it anyway lol!  Here's a pic:








LV_kitty said:


> I just had to dig up this photo of the Firecracker necklace I got to try on a few years ago.



That Firecracker necklace is STUNNING!


----------



## sonya

In case anyone is interested, there is a Van Cleef & Arpels exhibit at the George V hotel in Paris. They have an incredible amethyst necklace with a diamond lion on top strung with turquoise beads for half a million Euros. That was my favorite piece on display.


----------



## LV_kitty

xoxo1858 said:


> I am new to VCA and trying to buy b4 the price increase. If some1 can help me out. I went to the store to look a the single Alhambra necklace and they said that the one I was looking at doesn't come in the mother or pearl only the black onyx it was approx $1600. Its not the sweetheart Alhambra, its the next size up Is this true?


 
You didn't say if you wanted white gold or yellow gold but mother of pearl definitely comes in yellow gold. I think it also comes in white gold but I can't remember for sure. Hopefully this picture will help you with the sizes. 

There's two styles of vintage alhambra necklaces. The one shown here is just the pendant alone and does not come with the necklace chain. There's a different necklace that has one motif that is the same size as the motifs on the bracelet. The chain is attached on either side and the motif cannot slide on the chain like the bigger one.


----------



## AmberLeBon

la van, love the pics of you in this gorgy black dress and bbk! look fwd to hearing about your upcoming vca trips!!

sonya, how do we obtain tickets for this event? will it be running for some time?


----------



## Love Of My Life

I would not shower or swim with my jewels...


----------



## kim_mac

just got back from my boutique.  so much fun trying all the pieces i've been thinking about and pouring over internet pictures...

in order, i tried on the butterfly, lotus, cosmos and frivole earclips.  the butterfly ones did not have a post and apparently cannot have both post and clip so i didn't like that.  they were all nice but the cosmos really stood out.  i've always love the cosmos design and how blingy they are.  they are so dazzling!  unfortunately they only had them in the medium size so i don't know if the small size would also dazzle me.  will have to try them on when i am in LA in a month.  

so after determining that the cosmos earclips are a must, i had to coordinate either the cosmos pendant or ring (but not all three as it would be too matchy matchy for me).  since i already have the two butterflies ring, i decided on the cosmos pendant.  again, they only had the medium size.  i thought it might be too big on me but the SA told me that i would get used to the size very quickly.  

what is more appropriate for evenings?  earrings and ring or earrings and pendant?  for some reason i have this feeling that pendants are for daytime.  is it just me???

after all these diamonds, i tried on the alhambra necklaces.  big mistake because it's hard to go from diamonds to mop for me!  i preferred the 20 motif over the 10 but neither sang to me.

so, sammyjoe and la van are right -- i'm saving up my funds for diamondy earclips as my big purchase!  cosmos!!!  small or medium TBD!!!


----------



## tbbbjb

Regarding the Van Cleef & Arpels Magic Alhambra necklace with 16 motifs,  I saw some pictures that calisnoopy (I hope I got her user name correct, if not I apologize) had posted when she received it as a Christmas present in 2007.  I was wondering if it has a hidden closure or if it is just a pull-over type necklace.  If it does have a hidden closure (where is it?), I must say that I am disappointed that the 10 or 20 motif vintage Alhambra necklaces do not have that.  

I am still trying desperately to decide between 2 of the 10 motif yg mop or 1 of the 20 motif yg mop vintage Alhambra necklaces.  If it had the hidden closures, getting 2 of the 10 motifs would be a no brainer, but I just do not like the look of seeing the 2 clasps if I chose to put them together as a 20 motif necklace.  If you have faced this dilemma, how did you decide?


----------



## xblackxstarx

hi  does anyone know if the sweet alhambra clover bracelet comes in white gold with turquoise? 

also if anyone has any of the sweet alhambra bracelets could they please post a pic if you can  
thank you


----------



## sugar20

I have 2 of the 10 motif vintage alhambra necklaces. I haven't have any problem with 2 clasps, they are very small. 

I am very happy about my decision to buy 2 *10 motif necklaces instead of 1 *20 motif. I am wearing 10 motif very offen allone. I didn't think it, as i bought 2 necklaces. By the mop you don't have any problem with color shade.


----------



## AmberLeBon

kim_mac said:


> just got back from my boutique. so much fun trying all the pieces i've been thinking about and pouring over internet pictures...
> 
> in order, i tried on the butterfly, lotus, cosmos and frivole earclips. the butterfly ones did not have a post and apparently cannot have both post and clip so i didn't like that. they were all nice but the cosmos really stood out. i've always love the cosmos design and how blingy they are. they are so dazzling! unfortunately they only had them in the medium size so i don't know if the small size would also dazzle me. will have to try them on when i am in LA in a month.
> 
> so after determining that the cosmos earclips are a must, i had to coordinate either the cosmos pendant or ring (but not all three as it would be too matchy matchy for me). since i already have the two butterflies ring, i decided on the cosmos pendant. again, they only had the medium size. i thought it might be too big on me but the SA told me that i would get used to the size very quickly.
> 
> what is more appropriate for evenings? earrings and ring or earrings and pendant? for some reason i have this feeling that pendants are for daytime. is it just me???
> 
> after all these diamonds, i tried on the alhambra necklaces. big mistake because it's hard to go from diamonds to mop for me! i preferred the 20 motif over the 10 but neither sang to me.
> 
> so, sammyjoe and la van are right -- i'm saving up my funds for diamondy earclips as my big purchase! cosmos!!! small or medium TBD!!!


 
look fwd to the reveal!! I personallnk it depends on what you are wearing as to whether its ring /necklace or earring ring (I personally might wear all three though!) but earrings and necklace imo are nice if it saves the neck area from looking bare ... but if you are in a high neck outfit then ring/earrings.... not sure if im helping lol!



tbbbjb said:


> Regarding the Van Cleef & Arpels Magic Alhambra necklace with 16 motifs, I saw some pictures that calisnoopy (I hope I got her user name correct, if not I apologize) had posted when she received it as a Christmas present in 2007. I was wondering if it has a hidden closure or if it is just a pull-over type necklace. If it does have a hidden closure (where is it?), I must say that I am disappointed that the 10 or 20 motif vintage Alhambra necklaces do not have that.
> 
> I am still trying desperately to decide between 2 of the 10 motif yg mop or 1 of the 20 motif yg mop vintage Alhambra necklaces. If it had the hidden closures, getting 2 of the 10 motifs would be a no brainer, but I just do not like the look of seeing the 2 clasps if I chose to put them together as a 20 motif necklace. If you have faced this dilemma, how did you decide?


 
this is what puts me off buying an extra 10 right now, has anyone posted a photo of two 10's linked together? its the visible clasp issue, even though it really makes $$$$ sense! my sa frowned when I mentioned this option, but maybe she would like to just sell a 20 instead lol!


----------



## Bethc

^^ I have 2 diffferent necklaces, the Lapis and the Malichite that I wear together...
My SA said that it I decided that I just wanted 1 20 motif, they could remove one of the clasps.  I liked having the 2 separate, I'm not sure if that's what you're looking to do, but it is an option once you get the 2nd necklace.


----------



## AmberLeBon

^I didn't know that was possible ! thanks bethc, I was thinking of keeping them seperate to have the option of short/long, but even if they were soldered together it still works out cheaper than buying a 20 ...... its good to have options!


----------



## Bethc

^^ I don't think it's really soddering, when I bought my necklace, they added a few links for length, here all they would be doing here is removing the claps links and adding another link in it's place.


----------



## tbbbjb

Bethc said:


> ^^ I have 2 diffferent necklaces, the Lapis and the Malichite that I wear together...
> My SA said that it I decided that I just wanted 1 20 motif, they could remove one of the clasps.  I liked having the 2 separate, I'm not sure if that's what you're looking to do, but it is an option once you get the 2nd necklace.



Are your lapis and Malichite the 2 special edition vintage Alhambra 10 motif necklaces to commemorate the VCA' 70th anniversary of the American adventure with only 100 of each made?

If they are, congratulations!  I am glad some one on tpf has them.  They are beautiful!  Please post pictures of yours!

As for putting them together would you alternate the lapis and malichite?


----------



## tbbbjb

AmberLeBon said:


> ^I didn't know that was possible ! thanks bethc, I was thinking of keeping them seperate to have the option of short/long, but even if they were soldered together it still works out cheaper than buying a 20 ...... its good to have options!



I am a little confused by your message.  How exactly would 2 10 motif necklaces be cheaper than 1 20 motif necklace?  As far as I know, the 10 motif necklaces are exactly half the price of one 20 motif necklace, just like the bracelet is 1/2 the price of a 10 motif necklace.  Am I missing something?


----------



## AmberLeBon

^ yes you are right, I was confusing the price with the magic 20!

btw, confusingly ive now seen evidence (from VCA) that in the usa the 20 will now be 13k - either VCA themselves has made an error or the 20 is rising by 37%!

but another scource in Europe suggests the increase here is 4-5%...... 

I really hope the former is incorrect, I actually couldn't believe my eyes. It was forwarded to me by another tpf member.


----------



## kimber418

I have two of the vintage MOP 10 motifs that I wear together and apart.
The clasp really never is an issue with me.  I took a photo of it but it
is not very good because it is with my cell phone.   As soon as I can I 
will take some better photos to show you the clasp issue.  If you are
the type that hates to see clasps then this will not be for you.  Like I 
said this does not bother me.  The chain link of the VCA vintage alhambra
is so beautiful that I think every part of the necklace is a work of art.  I was
given the 10 motif MOP as a gift from my husband and had it for 2 years.  I 
always wanted the 20 motif also.  So two months ago while in Chicago I
 brought my 10 motif MOP and my SA at Van Cleef matched it up with another
 10 motif.  I love it now even more ......together and apart!  Here you go....
I included my favorite single motif turquoise also!


----------



## kimber418

Ladies, sorry......but can anyone tell me how to make photos on here larger?  I use
photobucket for the most part but would be willing to use any method to get them a 
slight bit larger so you can see the clasp issue.....   Thanks!


----------



## park56

sonya said:


> In case anyone is interested, there is a Van Cleef & Arpels exhibit at the George V hotel in Paris. They have an incredible amethyst necklace with a diamond lion on top strung with turquoise beads for half a million Euros. That was my favorite piece on display.



OMG I did see that, it was amazing (and a bit unexpected).  I also loved the pave diamond Alhambra pieces as well.


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^*park56*, do you have to purchase tickets in advance or just turn up??

*cinderbellas*, when you mention this 13k is it definately in relation to the MOP 20 vintage alhambra necklace - or could this figure refer to say a 20 in turquise? just a thought which would explain this huge increase??


----------



## La Vanguardia

kim_mac said:


> so after determining that the cosmos earclips are a must, i had to coordinate either the cosmos pendant or ring (but not all three as it would be too matchy matchy for me).  since i already have the two butterflies ring, i decided on the cosmos pendant.  again, they only had the medium size.  i thought it might be too big on me but the SA told me that i would get used to the size very quickly.
> 
> what is more appropriate for evenings?  earrings and ring or earrings and pendant?  for some reason i have this feeling that pendants are for daytime.  is it just me???



I think for evenings, if you feel that the Cosmos pendant is more for daytime wear, you can wear the Cosmos earclips with a strand of pearls and then the  Cosmos ring.

For reference, here's Kelly Rutherford wearing the medium Cosmos earclips and the Cosmos necklace (I'm not sure if it's medium or large ... maybe large because it's ginormous).









tbbbjb said:


> I am still trying desperately to decide between 2 of the 10 motif yg mop or 1 of the 20 motif yg mop vintage Alhambra necklaces.  If it had the hidden closures, getting 2 of the 10 motifs would be a no brainer, but I just do not like the look of seeing the 2 clasps if I chose to put them together as a 20 motif necklace.  If you have faced this dilemma, how did you decide?



I was also thinking about this before. I think you have to decide which would bother you more ... seeing the small clasps or always having to wear the 20 motifs double for the shorter look? Personally, I think it would bother me more not being able to wear the necklace as a single 10-motif strand than seeing the small clasps for the 20-motif look.


----------



## kim_mac

thanks for that helpful picture, la van.  i can't tell if it's the medium or large since it looks like the medium on her but i think i see diamonds on the stem and the medium has a plain white gold stem.  maybe it is the large.  in any case, the pendant looks very nice with kelly's evening look.  i guess when the pendant is huge, it can certainly go evening!  i think i'll do the earrings and pendant since i already have my 2 butterflies ring.  we'll see if i still yearn for the cosmos ring after having the earclips and pendant.


----------



## sonya

AmberLeBon said:


> la van, love the pics of you in this gorgy black dress and bbk! look fwd to hearing about your upcoming vca trips!!
> 
> sonya, how do we obtain tickets for this event? will it be running for some time?



You don't need tickets. You just go. It is on the first floor of the hotel, turn left. It is open noon-midnight.


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^thankyou! Im in Paris soon so will try to go.


----------



## Bethc

tbbbjb said:


> Are your lapis and Malichite the 2 special edition vintage Alhambra 10 motif necklaces to commemorate the VCA' 70th anniversary of the American adventure with only 100 of each made?
> 
> If they are, congratulations! I am glad some one on tpf has them. They are beautiful! Please post pictures of yours!
> 
> As for putting them together would you alternate the lapis and malichite?


 
Yes, those are the ones... I had some pics back in post #1859 (ish), here are some of them... I either wear them long like a 20 motif or wrapped around like in the pic below...


----------



## rogicoco

does anyone happen to know the price of Perlée ring in rose gold medium size?


----------



## tbbbjb

Bethc said:


> Yes, those are the ones... I had some pics back in post #1859 (ish), here are some of them... I either wear them long like a 20 motif or wrapped around like in the pic below...



Gorgeous, simply gorgeous!!  I am drooling


----------



## kimber418

Bethc~ so beautiful......thanks for posting again!


----------



## fendibbag

*Bethc * You are so lucky to have such special pieces in your collection!! They are gorgeous!!


----------



## park56

AmberLeBon said:


> ^^*park56*, do you have to purchase tickets in advance or just turn up??
> 
> *cinderbellas*, when you mention this 13k is it definately in relation to the MOP 20 vintage alhambra necklace - or could this figure refer to say a 20 in turquise? just a thought which would explain this huge increase??



Hi!

When you enter the hotel, walk towards the left side of the hotel, the exhibit is not too far off from the guest elevators in that section.  Have fun!!


----------



## diamond lover

rogicoco said:


> does anyone happen to know the price of Perlée ring in rose gold medium size?


 
i remember small ones are around 3800 HKD and i guess medium ones are at 5k+ HKD (i.e. slightly over 700USD)


----------



## rogicoco

diamond lover said:


> i remember small ones are around 3800 HKD and i guess medium ones are at 5k+ HKD (i.e. slightly over 700USD)


 thank you very much


----------



## lemontart

Hi, does anyone know how much would the 5 motif vintage alhambra bracelet cost after the price increase?  I really want to get it....

TIA!


----------



## xblackxstarx

I hope you dont mind me asking but how much does this stunning peice cost? is it still available to buy? also does this style come in a bracele as i have never seen anything so beautiful !!!!!! i just love it! you are soooo lucky. 




Bethc said:


> Yes, those are the ones... I had some pics back in post #1859 (ish), here are some of them... I either wear them long like a 20 motif or wrapped around like in the pic below...


----------



## AmberLeBon

Bethc your necklaces are stunning!!


----------



## kat99

NY Times article about latest VCA collection (and other fab pieces)

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/13/fashion/13iht-fjewel.html?hpw


----------



## mp4

lemontart said:


> Hi, does anyone know how much would the 5 motif vintage alhambra bracelet cost after the price increase?  I really want to get it....
> 
> TIA!



Going up 8% according to my SA.


----------



## Bethc

xblackxstarx said:


> I hope you dont mind me asking but how much does this stunning peice cost? is it still available to buy? also does this style come in a bracele as i have never seen anything so beautiful !!!!!! i just love it! you are soooo lucky.


 
Thanks!  From what I understand, there were only 100 made of each worldwide, I don't think there are any left since they came out in September 2009.  There were just the 2 necklaces, no bracelets or earrings to match.

When they came out the Lapis was $7200 and the Malachite was $6800


----------



## xblackxstarx

wow only 100 of each PLEASE never sell it you would always regret it its stunning i really envy you ... but it a friendly way lol congrats  i'll settle for white gold and turquoise if i cant get one of those xx


----------



## lemontart

mp4 said:


> Going up 8% according to my SA.


 
Thanks *mp4!*

8% is a lot...I wish I had 8% raise in salary


----------



## themgdinosaur

I decided to get the 2-flower Frivole ring before the price increase, and realised that the price has increased slightly in Singapore. As of two months ago, it was SGD 5650, and yesterday it was SGD 5740. It's only a 90-dollars increase (1.6%) so it could be because of currency fluctuation. The boutique refused to say anything about a price increase, but mentioned that I should secure certain pieces as soon as possible - at least pay some sort of deposit for them.

The VCA in Singapore didn't have the size I needed for the frivole ring, so I paid a deposit to secure the price, and they are going to scout around for the size I want. Wish me luck, ladies...


----------



## diamond lover

themgdinosaur said:


> I decided to get the 2-flower Frivole ring before the price increase, and realised that the price has increased slightly in Singapore. As of two months ago, it was SGD 5650, and yesterday it was SGD 5740. It's only a 90-dollars increase (1.6%) so it could be because of currency fluctuation. The boutique refused to say anything about a price increase, but mentioned that I should secure certain pieces as soon as possible - at least pay some sort of deposit for them.
> 
> The VCA in Singapore didn't have the size I needed for the frivole ring, so I paid a deposit to secure the price, and they are going to scout around for the size I want. Wish me luck, ladies...


 
congrats!

it's more expensive than in HK, converted to HK price, it's 32,700 HKD. in around May, HK was selling at 29,600 HKD, so that's a 10% difference!


----------



## themgdinosaur

diamond lover said:


> congrats!
> 
> it's more expensive than in HK, converted to HK price, it's 32,700 HKD. in around May, HK was selling at 29,600 HKD, so that's a 10% difference!


 

Thank you.

You are right, the price difference is about 10% and could have gotten me a return air ticket to HK. But I don't have the time to go to HK, so I suppose I better secure it before the price increases further...


----------



## Bitten

themgdinosaur said:


> I decided to get the 2-flower Frivole ring before the price increase, and realised that the price has increased slightly in Singapore. As of two months ago, it was SGD 5650, and yesterday it was SGD 5740. It's only a 90-dollars increase (1.6%) so it could be because of currency fluctuation. The boutique refused to say anything about a price increase, but mentioned that I should secure certain pieces as soon as possible - at least pay some sort of deposit for them.
> 
> The VCA in Singapore didn't have the size I needed for the frivole ring, so I paid a deposit to secure the price, and they are going to scout around for the size I want. Wish me luck, ladies...



Hurrah!! Congratulations - I really do love the Frivole collection. Here's hoping you get it soon! 

*diamond lover* your avatar is SOOOO CUTE!!


----------



## Suzie

They had a few VCA pieces on the bluefly estate sale today.

This is the link http://www.bluefly.com/Designer-Estate-Jewelry-V-I-P-Sale/_/N-lg2n/Nao-96/exclusives.fly


----------



## La Vanguardia

*kat99 -* Thanks for the NYT link.

*Suzie - *Thanks for the Bluefly link. It's a good opportunity for US buyers to be able to get estate pieces at 20% off. For me, I'm just "browsing/looking" especially since for international buyers, the items are not returnable in case there's something wrong with them. Plus, with the additional shipping and customs fees, I'm better off buying them brand new from the boutique here or in France.

*themgdinosaur - *Congrats on your order and hope you get your ring soon!


----------



## sbelle

Suzie said:


> They had a few VCA pieces on the bluefly estate sale today.
> 
> This is the link http://www.bluefly.com/Designer-Estate-Jewelry-V-I-P-Sale/_/N-lg2n/Nao-96/exclusives.fly



I have a question about a piece on Bluefly.  They have a 10 motif, yg, wop vintage alambra necklace that they say the retail is $7,200.  I thought the retail was $4,900 (before any upcoming price increase).  I know I paid $9,800 for a 20 motif.  Am I missing something?

http://www.bluefly.com/Van-Cleef-an...mbra-necklace/cat1000607/309647501/detail.fly


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats on your Frivole *MG*!

Thanks for posting the sale details *Suzie*

*Sbelle*, I have the UK price until Sunday at £3450 for the 10 mop necklace. With a rough USA ex rate its just under $5k

Thanks for the article *Kat*


----------



## mp4

I decided to buy a 5 motif WG MOP bracelet before the increase!  YAY!  It will be at my house tomorrow.  

I'm hoping I won't need to shorten it.  

This might be my new hobby....maybe I'll get one a year. The WG chalcedony will be next!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats *MP4*!! Looking forward to seeing modelling pics!


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> I have a question about a piece on Bluefly.  They have a 10 motif, yg, wop vintage alambra necklace that they say the retail is $7,200.  I thought the retail was $4,900 (before any upcoming price increase).  I know I paid $9,800 for a 20 motif.  Am I missing something?
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Van-Cleef-an...mbra-necklace/cat1000607/309647501/detail.fly



The prices seem out of line and I also noticed that some items the descriptions are off.

If I remember correctly someone on here had some problems with Bluefly and a VCA piece, so it makes me wonder if they know what they have and what the real retail price is.  

I am sure the experts can shed some light on it for us


----------



## LikeShinyThings

Hi everyone.  I'm a newbie here and a newbie to VC&A.  I love their delicate designs, especially the Socrates one that I've had the pleasure of trying on!  

Does anybody know what restrictions there are on exchanges and getting store credit? I purchased a beautiful ring, but I have been having problems with the store I purchased from, so I want to return it and get something else from a different store.

Also, is there a difference in value between rings made in Paris and those made in NY?  The ones from Paris comes with their Paris workshop stamp, but the NY one doesn't.  I'm wondering if the ones coming from Paris are the most coveted, but I'm not sure.

Thanks!


----------



## kim_mac

quick question - 

does anyone know the length of the 20 motif alhambra necklace?  i know it's somewhere in this thread but i've been looking and can't find it.  

thanks!


----------



## all about bags

sbelle said:


> I have a question about a piece on Bluefly.  They have a 10 motif, yg, wop vintage alambra necklace that they say the retail is $7,200.  I thought the retail was $4,900 (before any upcoming price increase).  I know I paid $9,800 for a 20 motif.  Am I missing something?
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Van-Cleef-an...mbra-necklace/cat1000607/309647501/detail.fly



No, you're not, sbelle.  I think the Bluefly retail quotes are wrong, at least for the VCA.  I know for sure that the long MOP alhambra retails for about $12500.  That's roughly how much Bluefly is selling it for, at a supposedly discount.  Don't think that is right...  The short necklace retails for about $5K before tax.  

I LOVE the VCA alhambra collection!


----------



## tbbbjb

kim_mac said:


> quick question -
> 
> does anyone know the length of the 20 motif alhambra necklace?  i know it's somewhere in this thread but i've been looking and can't find it.
> 
> thanks!



According to the VCA website it is 80cm or 31.5 inches.


----------



## Bri 333

Isn't the 5 motif bracelets retail for $2450. This ad has it listed as $3100, that is incorrect right? I think this person is trying to get the retail price for a pre-owned bracelet. It has clearly been used if the seller no longer has the original box, nor tags on it, etc... What do you guys think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## kim_mac

tbbbjb - thank you for the info!!!


----------



## diamond lover

Bri 333 said:


> Isn't the 5 motif bracelets retail for $2450. This ad has it listed as $3100, that is incorrect right? I think this person is trying to get the retail price for a pre-owned bracelet. It has clearly been used if the seller no longer has the original box, nor tags on it, etc... What do you guys think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


 
i got mine earlier this year at around USD2350, so $1999 is at least cheaper than the retail. I think some people don't mind paying an inflated price because their country does not have VCA stores. 

I like this bracelet and combination, if it is priced somewhere between 1600-1700, I may go for it.


----------



## La Vanguardia

mp4 said:


> I decided to buy a 5 motif WG MOP bracelet before the increase!  YAY!  It will be at my house tomorrow.
> 
> I'm hoping I won't need to shorten it.
> 
> This might be my new hobby....maybe I'll get one a year. The WG chalcedony will be next!



YAY! Can't wait for your modelling pics! This looming price increase is getting everyone to pick up their VCA wishes. I also hope the length of the bracelet fits your wrist perfectly.



tbbbjb said:


> The prices seem out of line and I also noticed that some items the descriptions are off.





all about bags said:


> I think the Bluefly retail quotes are wrong, at least for the VCA.  I know for sure that the long MOP alhambra retails for about $12500.  That's roughly how much Bluefly is selling it for, at a supposedly discount.  Don't think that is right...  The short necklace retails for about $5K before tax.



Totally agree. I was shaking my head on some of the discounted Bluefly prices as I thought they were similar to the retail prices. Also, they had the small Cosmos earclips and described them as Floret ... which doesn't even exist ... I guess they were referring to Fleurette.



diamond lover said:


> I think some people don't mind paying an inflated price because their country does not have VCA stores.



I think for buyers without a local VCA boutique, I highly suggest they do phone orders. I know for sure that the boutiques in Paris ship. Plus, you also get the VAT refund if you reside outside the EU!



LikeShinyThings said:


> Hi everyone.  I'm a newbie here and a newbie to VC&A.  I love their delicate designs, especially the Socrates one that I've had the pleasure of trying on!
> 
> Does anybody know what restrictions there are on exchanges and getting store credit? I purchased a beautiful ring, but I have been having problems with the store I purchased from, so I want to return it and get something else from a different store.
> 
> Also, is there a difference in value between rings made in Paris and those made in NY?  The ones from Paris comes with their Paris workshop stamp, but the NY one doesn't.  I'm wondering if the ones coming from Paris are the most coveted, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Thanks!



Welcome to the thread! I don't know how it works with returning/exchanging to a different store. Maybe others can chime in on that. However, I've returned an item to my local boutique for exchange to another piece and it wasn't an issue since I explained the reasons and did it immediately. 

About the workshop stamp, I think the French pieces have more stamps because France requires them ... like the hallmark for gold, manufactured in France, etc. I doubt that there's a difference in value or that the French pieces are more coveted. Though, I admit that I like the feeling when I buy a piece directly from the Place Vendôme boutique.


----------



## Bri 333

Ya, I think that is too high for pre-owned. I would rather pay a few hundred more for brand new. If it was 1600-1700 then maybe. 





diamond lover said:


> i got mine earlier this year at around USD2350, so $1999 is at least cheaper than the retail. I think some people don't mind paying an inflated price because their country does not have VCA stores.
> 
> I like this bracelet and combination, if it is priced somewhere between 1600-1700, I may go for it.


----------



## mp4

Yay!  My 5 motif bracelet came this morning!  I think the length will work.  It's big, but I was worried it would slide off my hand...

I included some modeling shots.  Sorry, they're not the greatest.

*LaVan* Thanks for the info on Paris shipping.  That's good to keep in mind....EU prices are less than US with VAT refund.


----------



## Bri 333

^ Yaaaaay! Congrats on a beautiful bracelet. I love the MOP bracelet. Great choice!!


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^congrats on the bracelet!!

Ive just had an hour at VCA, picked up mop and onyx alhambra pieces (pics when i arrive home over the next few days!) cosmos ring still not arrived, tried the cosmos necklace (the one that is the next size up from the small) its stunning, really hope to add it to collection sometime - in the meantime ive ordered the cosmos earrings!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats *mp4* and *Amber!*

I hope you are happy with your sets Amber, the comos earrings sound dreamy. I have seen the pics and you must be so excited!


----------



## mp4

Thanks!!!

Congrats *Amber*!!!  Can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## Bri 333

Which MOP and onyx pieces did you buy?




AmberLeBon said:


> ^^congrats on the bracelet!!
> 
> Ive just had an hour at VCA, picked up mop and onyx alhambra pieces (pics when i arrive home over the next few days!) cosmos ring still not arrived, tried the cosmos necklace (the one that is the next size up from the small) its stunning, really hope to add it to collection sometime - in the meantime ive ordered the cosmos earrings!!!


----------



## kim_mac

oooh, amberlebon - i can't wait for your reveal!!!


----------



## LikeShinyThings

Thanks *La Vanguardia* for your info!  Wow, so you go to all the way Paris to purchase pieces directly from their Paris boutique?  That sounds lovely!  Paris has the best cafes, and I heard that the boutique has showcases where you can see the artists at work!
 I wonder if the prices in Paris are better because it doesn't have any import tax.


----------



## lemontart

mp4 said:


> Yay!  My 5 motif bracelet came this morning! I think the length will work. It's big, but I was worried it would slide off my hand...
> 
> I included some modeling shots. Sorry, they're not the greatest.
> 
> *LaVan* Thanks for the info on Paris shipping. That's good to keep in mind....EU prices are less than US with VAT refund.


 
Congrats on the bracelet!  This is the one I wanted to get.  Enjoy!!


----------



## diamond lover

mp4 said:


> Yay!  My 5 motif bracelet came this morning! I think the length will work. It's big, but I was worried it would slide off my hand...
> 
> I included some modeling shots. Sorry, they're not the greatest.
> 
> *LaVan* Thanks for the info on Paris shipping. That's good to keep in mind....EU prices are less than US with VAT refund.


 

congrats!! we are bracelet twins!!


----------



## Suzie

Congrats mp4, it's gorgeous!


----------



## loves

mp4 that is gorgeous on you

amber congrats, can't wait for the pics


----------



## La Vanguardia

Woohoo! Congratulations *mp4!*

Champagne toast to you and your new 5-motif Vintage Alhambra bracelet! 

... LaVan opening a bottle of Dom Perignon rosé champagne and pouring the bubbles in crystal glasses for everyone to enjoy! ... 



mp4 said:


> Yay!  My 5 motif bracelet came this morning!  I think the length will work.  It's big, but I was worried it would slide off my hand...
> 
> I included some modeling shots.  Sorry, they're not the greatest.
> 
> *LaVan* Thanks for the info on Paris shipping.  That's good to keep in mind....EU prices are less than US with VAT refund.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Woohoo! Congratulations *AmberLeBon!*

Champagne toast to you and your MOP and onyx Alhambra pieces! Yay ... you finally picked them up! 

Oooh, and how lovely to have ordered the Cosmos earclips. Which size did you order?

... LaVan opening a bottle of Dom Perignon rosé champagne and pouring the bubbles in crystal glasses for everyone to enjoy! ... 



AmberLeBon said:


> ^^congrats on the bracelet!!
> 
> Ive just had an hour at VCA, picked up mop and onyx alhambra pieces (pics when i arrive home over the next few days!) cosmos ring still not arrived, tried the cosmos necklace (the one that is the next size up from the small) its stunning, really hope to add it to collection sometime - in the meantime ive ordered the cosmos earrings!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

LikeShinyThings said:


> Thanks *La Vanguardia* for your info!  Wow, so you go to all the way Paris to purchase pieces directly from their Paris boutique?



I don't specifically go to Paris to purchase VCA. I just go to the boutique at Place Vendôme whenever I'm in Paris and, sometimes, I purchase something.


----------



## AmberLeBon

Thankyou everybody! La Van - you are the champagne lady!

Whilst I re-size the pics here's a couple of teasers!!


----------



## AmberLeBon

they FINALLY arrived lol!!



In June I took delivery of the 10 motif MOP necklace which is featured earlier in this thread, ive waited and waited for the matching earrings!


----------



## kim_mac

mp4 - congrats on the bracelet.  my bracelet sits where yours does and i don't mind.  i didn't want to shorten it since i might want to hook it up with an alhambra necklace someday.  it looks so nice on you!


----------



## kim_mac

just in time -

amberlebon - woo hoo on the earrings!  they look so precious and i'm sure lovely on!


----------



## AmberLeBon

Whilst waiting for the MOP to arrive a picture of a celebrity wearing the onyx and gold appeared in the celebrity VCA thread, she and the VCA in Onyx looked amazing so I placed another order , I waited and waited and now its herealong with matching earrings!


----------



## AmberLeBon

Kim Mac - thank you!!

My SA rewarded my patience with a wonderful scented candle (called Feerie and a VCA polishing cloth to keep my items clean! The candle smells amazing, a free gift id happily choose and pay for


----------



## fendibbag

*Mp4 *Huge congrats on the gorgeous bracelet!!! It looks fab on you!!!

*Amber* !!! I am speechless!! Your new earrings are both stunning and so is the 10 motif onyx necklace!!! Congratulations and thank you for sharing the pics with us!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Fantastic haul *Amber*  loving the 2 combos!!!


----------



## AmberLeBon

Thank you sammyjoe and fendibag!!

La Van, I forgot to answer you re Cosmos (sorry!been travelling for 7hrs today - thats my excuse lol!) I tried the large cosmos earrings (huge lol!) they would be nice for the Oscars!! but I ordered the small, which im yet to try on even, but think SA said they are a bit smaller than the small cosmos ring?  I saw the Cosmos choker in aubergine with cosmos flowers allover - was stunning, but ouch the price!!


----------



## Bri 333

This set is gorgeous!!!!!!! I love the black and gold combination. It is so classy and elegant. Congrats 





AmberLeBon said:


> Whilst waiting for the MOP to arrive a picture of a celebrity wearing the onyx and gold appeared in the celebrity VCA thread, she and the VCA in Onyx looked amazing so I placed another order , I waited and waited and now its herealong with matching earrings!


----------



## Bethc

Amber - Congratulations!!  Gorgeous additions!


----------



## Bethc

I have a question... and I'm Not trying to sell anything...

If you had a piece of VCA that you really haven't been wearing, would you sell it to buy a different piece?   Would it matter if it were an LE piece?  Over time, I've sold off many bags and even shoes, but I have never sold jewelry.

What do you all think?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Bethc said:


> I have a question... and I'm Not trying to sell anything...
> 
> If you had a piece of VCA that you really haven't been wearing, would you sell it to buy a different piece? Would it matter if it were an LE piece? Over time, I've sold off many bags and even shoes, but I have never sold jewelry, somehow it seems more personal to me.
> 
> What do you all think?


 
I think if you have bought something and you are not using it, I always think it is better to sell it and use the funds for something you would love much more.

For me, when its personal like a ring passed down from family etc, I would rather pass it down to someone close etc. For a ring etc I have personally bought I would just want to let it go and get something else I would get much more use out of.


----------



## LV_kitty

Congrats to mp4 and AmberLeBon! Thanks for sharing.

Bethc - I don't think there's anything wrong with selling to reinvest in something else...I think it's very savvy, actually. If you are thinking of selling a LE piece, you should be sure that you would never want to wear it again. It would be a shame to regret it later on. 

As I get older, I find myself trying to be more minimalist instead of such a pack rat. Old habits are hard to break, though. haha.


----------



## kim_mac

wow - amberlebon - i don't remember anyone getting the black onyx set - if you would indulge us with a modeling picture that would be great!  congratulations!!!


----------



## avedashiva

Hi everyone - I have been lurking on this thread. Congrats to everyone on their new purchases.

anyone know off the top of the head how much a vintage alhambra 10 and 20 motif in WG/MOP costs in Euros?

Just curious to compare with current USD prices.

Thanks!


----------



## lemontart

AmberLeBon said:


> Whilst waiting for the MOP to arrive a picture of a celebrity wearing the onyx and gold appeared in the celebrity VCA thread, she and the VCA in Onyx looked amazing so I placed another order , I waited and waited and now its herealong with matching earrings!


 
Congrats *AmberLeBon*!


----------



## loves

amber the onyx set is gorgeous!

bethc i think if you don't use it much i'd rather see it sold and make way for something else you'd use more often. then again i am not a hoarder. things however lovely left untouched and locked up in a drawer is such a waste to me. i tend to get rid of things quite fast once my mind is made up. but make sure you are totally sure before you let it go!


----------



## lemontart

My SA in NM called me today and mentioned to me about the price increase and asked me if I wanted to get anything now...I cannot hold myself and asked him to order the 5-motif vintage alhambra bracelet!  I know I shouldn't but I really cannot resist!  I cannot decide whether I want the WG MOP or YG MOP so he said he will order both for me and I can decide when they arrive.  I am so excited!


----------



## vancleef fan

Congratulations *MP4* and *Amber* !!!  Beautiful items 
By the way *Amber *, I have the same onyx earrings and just love them, so easy wear and comfortable on.....I'm sure you will enjoy them very much


----------



## mrb4bags

Congrats ladies on all your new beautiful VC&A pieces!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Has anyone placed any *last minute *pre price increase orders?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Bethc - *I'm a big believer in reinvesting lol! However, if your pieces are limited edition, if you really want to sell it, I suggest to double check with VCA if all items have already been sold. This way, what you're selling is more attractive as it cannot be bought at the boutiques anymore.

*lemontart - *Yay! Can't wait until you get your bracelet.

*AmberLeBon - *Did your SA give any indication on how long it'll take to get the WG small Cosmos earclips? They're pretty hard to find at the moment and I hope you get them soon ... and your Cosmos ring too!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Well, I finally went to VCA and tried on the different items I ordered, except for the small WG Cosmos earclips as they're nowhere to be found momentarily. I thought hard about the pieces for months and, in the end, my heart was really set on the ... 

*... small WG Cosmos necklace/brooch ... *
This is my belated birthday present "TO ME" and "FROM ME!"  Funnily enough, it's exactly the same necklace I bought before and returned! I guess it's meant to be mine. 







Mmm ... maybe it's just me but I'm not loving the new VCA boxes. They are smaller, without the mirror, and with black interior. The outside is also some kind of velvety fabric, but, interestingly enough, the one I got from Paris recently had a pleather-like exterior. Anyway, I don't like both of them lol!






*... modelling pic ... *
I'm really happy with my decision as it's my holy grail necklace, meaning the one I can wear everyday if I want to from day to night and that I can age with. Some people wear a locket, a cross, the Star of David or their initials ... I have my Cosmos! 






*... VCA gift ... *
My SA gave me a picture frame to put DD's photo!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Many congrats *La Van*!!! The cosmos looks stunning on you, it found its way home to its owner after all. Really kind of your SA to give you a lovely gift.

I miss the mirrors in the new boxes as well.


----------



## AmberLeBon

La Van!! congratulations!! I'll open the Dom P bubbles!:coolpics:

Beautiful necklace, I think this necklace and the small ring are exactly what you say, a forever item, congrats!!

No news on when my earrings or ring will be in stock, I have a feeling it will be a few months. Im happy to be getting them at pre-price increase prices!

Re the black boxes they show off the diamonds nicely! I have the green satin and my latest purchases came in a green suede effect box - didnt really like it as much as the satin! 

I look forward to seeing more piccies of the Cosmos in your wardrobe thread, I haven't seen this size irl - its great to see the pics of it! its a long way off but after the ring and earrings I want to add the Cosmos necklace, just unsure which size.


----------



## mp4

Thanks *kim_mac*, *LaVan*, *loves*, *suzie*, *diamond lover*, *lemontart*, *bri333*, *amber*, *sammyjoe*, *vancleef fan*, *fendibag*, *lv_kitty*!!!!  I'm very happy with my first piece of VCA!!!  It's something I've wanted for a while and I'm glad to snatch a small piece before the increase.  Even my DH loves it!  This will make buying more easier!!!

*Amber* your haul is awesome!!!  Enjoy them in good health!

*LaVan* the necklace is gorgeous!!!  This might be the next on my list.  I haven't seen it IRL, but your modeling shot is VERY tempting.  One good toast deserves another!!!


----------



## Bethc

Congrats LaVan!!  That is truely a signature piece!!


----------



## Bethc

Thanks for the advice ladies, since it's not urgent that I sell, I'll take my time to decide... especially since tomorrow's the price increase... sigh...


----------



## mrb4bags

LaVan I am so happy that you decided to give the Cosmos necklace another chance.

I think it looks great on you and is definitely a piece you could wear everyday.


----------



## lemontart

*LaVan*, congrats on the cosmos necklace.  It is gorgeous!


----------



## lemontart

Ladies ladies, I probably will receive the two 5 motifs vintage alhambra bracelet next week (WG MOP and YG MOP).  I tried both on awhile ago and I had a hard time deciding which one to get. Can you ladies tell me which one you prefer?  I know I have to make my own decision at the end, but I am curious to find out which one is more popular here.  It will be great if anyone can share thoughts. Thanks so much!

I am excited!


----------



## Suzie

LaVan, Wow, is all I can say. How gorgeous, it is great that it can also be used as a brooch.


----------



## fendibbag

*Lemontart* Congratulations on your pre-price hike purchase!! Both bracelets are beautiful so you really cannot go wrong either way!! I wear mostly WG but when I purchased the 10 motif necklace I went with YG...although I would love a WG later on!!

*LaVan * Your cosmos necklace is absolutely stunning!!!! I am so happy for you, you must be on !!! Now that I have seen how amazing it looks on you, I am going to plant a new money tree!!


----------



## kim_mac

la van - big congrats on the cosmos pendant/pin.  i thought it looked fabulous on you the first time and now you have it again - yay!  (toasting you with rose champagne!)  cosmos is definitely one of my favorite VCA pieces.  i love all your modeling pics and look forward to seeing it in your wardrobe pics in the future!  congrats and happy birthday!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *

... LaVan happily sipping rosé champagne!  



Bethc said:


> Congrats LaVan!!  That is truely a signature piece!!



You took the words right out of my mouth. I really wanted my signature necklace and I've been searching for ages! Sometimes I buy a necklace thinking it would be the one, but then, it's not. I've also sold some of them. I've been thinking about the Cosmos for so long now, since last year, and after having it, returning it, then getting it back, I seriously now think this is MY NECKLACE and as Samantha in SATC 1 said, "this flower ring (in my case, flower necklace lol!) is the essence of me!"



kim_mac said:


> i love all your modeling pics and look forward to seeing it in your wardrobe pics in the future! congrats and happy birthday!!!



Thanks for the well wishes. I was looking at the outfit I wore going to VCA and thought my neck looked so bare! Here's the link: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-70.html#post16161689

Well, not anymore! 



Sammyjoe said:


> The cosmos looks stunning on you, *it found its way home to its owner after all.*



That's exactly what I said to the SA when I decided for it ... "Welcome home!" 



AmberLeBon said:


> Re the black boxes they show off the diamonds nicely! I have the green satin and my latest purchases came in a green suede effect box - didnt really like it as much as the satin!
> 
> I look forward to seeing more piccies of the Cosmos in your wardrobe thread, I haven't seen this size irl - its great to see the pics of it! its a long way off but after the ring and earrings I want to add the Cosmos necklace, just unsure which size.



True that the black lining shows the diamonds beautifully. Come to think of it, considering VCA jewelry is quite pricey, they could really do so much better with their boxes (old and new). They don't do the jewelry/brand any justice.

Once you get your Cosmos ring and earclips, I think you'll have a better feel which size necklace you'll want. 



mp4 said:


> *LaVan* the necklace is gorgeous!!!  This might be the next on my list.  I haven't seen it IRL, but your modeling shot is VERY tempting.



At the boutique I tried on other necklaces such as the 20-motif WG/turquoise Vintage Alhambra necklace, the WG small Lotus necklace, then added the giant Lotus clip on the necklace, then the giant Lotus only on a satin strand, other Alhambra pieces ... but in the end, I was just really drawn to the Cosmos. It looked more special than the others IMHO ... AND ... it matched my Birds of Paradise ring!



Suzie said:


> LaVan, Wow, is all I can say. How gorgeous, it is great that it can also be used as a brooch.



I really like the versatility converting into a brooch. In case I wear my pearl necklaces for the evening, I can clip on the Cosmos on my dress! 



fendibbag said:


> [Your cosmos necklace is absolutely stunning!!!! I am so happy for you, you must be on !!! Now that I have seen how amazing it looks on you, I am going to plant a new money tree!!



I'm really happy the Cosmos and I got reunited! It's good to really try on the pieces you're thinking about and then decide which one makes your heart truly sing!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Here's some news on the price increase here. 

Prices go up tomorrow and the percentage depends on the pieces. For example, I asked how much the Cosmos would increase ... well, the good news is it'll only be a measly 1.59%, which is not bad. Now, I don't know if it could be because of the strong Swiss Franc or if it's the same worldwide. 

But the 20-motif WG/turquoise Alhambra necklace I tried on will go up by 5.5%! It's still in my wishlist and monetary wise it would have made better sense to get it instead of the Cosmos, but I wanted the Cosmos NOW lol!


----------



## AmberLeBon

^my SA said that increases will vary as well. She said she expects the diamond pieces to increase more than non-diamond!

Can anyone educate me on the alhambra bracelets? Ive seen a 5 motif with a large motif (Magic?) attached, is this an add on? does it clip on and off? what is the price roughly of the large motif if so... TIA


----------



## diamond lover

La Van, congrats on your new purchase! it looks v nice on you! wish to see more action pics from you with this new necklace


----------



## La Vanguardia

Here's an action pic wearing my Cosmos necklace. I think it matches nicely with my WG/MOP Vintage Alhambra earclips! 

Full outfit details here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-70.html#post16168605


----------



## themgdinosaur

La Vanguardia said:


> Here's some news on the price increase here.
> 
> Prices go up tomorrow and the percentage depends on the pieces. For example, I asked how much the Cosmos would increase ... well, the good news is it'll only be a measly 1.59%, which is not bad. Now, I don't know if it could be because of the strong Swiss Franc or if it's the same worldwide.
> 
> But the 20-motif WG/turquoise Alhambra necklace I tried on will go up by 5.5%! It's still in my wishlist and monetary wise it would have made better sense to get it instead of the Cosmos, but I wanted the Cosmos NOW lol!


 



Now I wonder if the price has increased earlier in Singapore. When i placed an order for the Frivole ring on 27 July, I was quoted SGD 5740 which is $90 higher than the May '10 price of SGD 5650. Yes, it is a 1.59% increase, but I thought the increase is supposed to be on 1 Aug. Isn't it... uh... unfair??


----------



## themgdinosaur

La Vanguardia said:


> Here's an action pic wearing my Cosmos necklace. I think it matches nicely with my WG/MOP Vintage Alhambra earclips!
> 
> Full outfit details here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...-30-something-gal-571677-70.html#post16168605


 

La Van, congratulations on your cosmos necklace. It looks stunning on you. Yes, it matches your WG/MOP Vintage Alhambra earclips!!


----------



## LV_kitty

La Van - Congrats on your Cosmos necklace. It's a stellar piece!

I was at NM on Friday and my SA said VCA was going up 5-10% but I didn't get specifics. 

Question for you ladies that shop at NM, do they give you the actual VCA box and certificate of authenticity? In other words, is it the same packaging as what you'd get from a boutique?


----------



## LV_kitty

lemontart said:


> Ladies ladies, I probably will receive the two 5 motifs vintage alhambra bracelet next week (WG MOP and YG MOP). I tried both on awhile ago and I had a hard time deciding which one to get. Can you ladies tell me which one you prefer? I know I have to make my own decision at the end, but I am curious to find out which one is more popular here. It will be great if anyone can share thoughts. Thanks so much!
> 
> I am excited!


 
I don't think you can go wrong with either but I will share that when I got my YG MOP bracelet, I actually wanted the WG and my husband said YG looked better on my skin tone. I had no YG jewlery at the time and WG was so much more popular but I went with this pick since he was buying . In the end, he was right and I absolutely adore my YG set.

Good luck with your decision. It is not easy to pick.


----------



## Bitten

*LaVan* congratulations on the Cosmos- I love that action shot, you look so elegant wearing it. And it does go beautifully with your new earclips as well!

*sigh* So loving all the beauty shots on this thread...


----------



## lemontart

LV_kitty said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with either but I will share that when I got my YG MOP bracelet, I actually wanted the WG and my husband said YG looked better on my skin tone. I had no YG jewlery at the time and WG was so much more popular but I went with this pick since he was buying . In the end, he was right and I absolutely adore my YG set.
> 
> Good luck with your decision. It is not easy to pick.


 


fendibbag said:


> *Lemontart* Congratulations on your pre-price hike purchase!! Both bracelets are beautiful so you really cannot go wrong either way!! I wear mostly WG but when I purchased the 10 motif necklace I went with YG...although I would love a WG later on!!


 
Thanks *LV_Kitty* and *fendibbag*.  Same as both of you, I wear WG or silver jewelries more often.  However, I do have the YG sweet butterfly bracelet and rose gold sweet carnelian bracelet.  At one point I was thinking, okay, since I have two non WG VCA bracelet, maybe I should get this vintage one in WG, but then I think even the two sweet bracelet is in YG/RG, they still won't look similar to the YG vintage alhambra bracelet as the motifs on vintage are a lot bigger...I mean, they are just two different styles of bracelet. But then another thing is, I have the single motif vintage necklace and ring in WG, so if i get the bracelet in WG, i got the whole set...but I double that I will wear the whole set at the same time...as you can see this is a very tough decision for me!  For now I think I lean more towards the YG, I will keep you gals posted on my decision!


----------



## hermesctn

i have been gone on holidays for about a week, only to come back and find so many new additions to this thread!  congratulations to amber, mp4, lavan, lemontart on your wonderful new treasures!!!

this thread is really far too enabling, all your choices are just lovely and drool-worthy.


----------



## mp4

La Vanguardia said:


> Here's an action pic wearing my Cosmos necklace. I think it matches nicely with my WG/MOP Vintage Alhambra earclips!



You look lovely!  Aside form the gorgeous jewelry, I love your hat!!!


----------



## vancleef fan

*LaVan*
Major congratulations on your new necklace ....  Beautiful 
And Happy belated Birthday


----------



## loves

lavan lovely cosmos pendant, major congrats


----------



## Bri 333

*LaVan:* Congrats on such a stunning piece. It definitely sounds like destiny that you have it once again. I bet this time you'll never let it go. It is gorgeous!!! Love it.


----------



## lily25

La Van, Congrats on the Cosmos!!! It is gorgeous! I tried it on this morning, but the price was *OUCH!!!* So I got myself a pair of MOP Vintage Alhambra earclips instead, because I was so jealous of yours!

Blurry camera phone pic...


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats *Lily25*, they are such a classic pair of earrings


----------



## loves

congrats lily, they're gorgeous on you


----------



## lily25

Thank you ladies!


----------



## AmberLeBon

Lily - congratulations!!!aren't they great earrings!


----------



## sbelle

*lily25*--They are beautiful on you!  I want a pair too!


----------



## kim_mac

congrats on the earclips, lily25!  i would love a pair as well!


----------



## fendibbag

*LaVan *You really know how to picnic in style!!! I love your look and gorgeous jewelry and your DD is such a cutie!!!

*Lily25* Congratulations!!! I love your earrings and they are on my list as well!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



fendibbag said:


> *LaVan *You really know how to picnic in style!!! I love your look and gorgeous jewelry and your DD is such a cutie!!!



LOL! It was a really fun day and DD enjoyed it a lot being outside. She LOVES to people watch ... just like Mommy! 



Bri 333 said:


> *LaVan:* Congrats on such a stunning piece. It definitely sounds like destiny that you have it once again. I bet this time you'll never let it go. It is gorgeous!!! Love it.



The Cosmos is definitely a keeper this time around. I've been wearing it non-stop ever since getting it (except to the shower) and I'm loving it!



themgdinosaur said:


> Now I wonder if the price has increased earlier in Singapore. When i placed an order for the Frivole ring on 27 July, I was quoted SGD 5740 which is $90 higher than the May '10 price of SGD 5650. Yes, it is a 1.59% increase, but I thought the increase is supposed to be on 1 Aug. Isn't it... uh... unfair??



Here, the price increase was the beginning of August. By the way, the 1.59% increase here was for the Cosmos pieces. The Alhambra line increased by around 5.5%.



vancleef fan said:


> *LaVan*
> Major congratulations on your new necklace ....  Beautiful
> And Happy belated Birthday



Thanks for the well wishes! Any news on your Lotus ring? Wow, that's becoming like a Birkin wait lol!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Woohoo! Congratulations *lily25!*

Champagne toast to you and your new Vintage Alhambra earclips! 

... LaVan opening a bottle of Dom Perignon rosé champagne and pouring the bubbles in crystal glasses for everyone to enjoy! ... 

You crack me up LOL! I was seduced to the WG/MOP earclips because of Sammyjoe's beautiful pics!  I hope you enjoy wearing yours as much as I do wearing mine. 



lily25 said:


> La Van, Congrats on the Cosmos!!! It is gorgeous! I tried it on this morning, but the price was *OUCH!!!* So I got myself a pair of MOP Vintage Alhambra earclips instead, because I was so jealous of yours!
> 
> Blurry camera phone pic...


----------



## Sammyjoe

La Vanguardia said:


> You crack me up LOL! I was seduced to the WG/MOP earclips because of *Sammyjoe's* beautiful pics!  I hope you enjoy wearing yours as much as I do wearing mine.


 
You are too kind *La Van*, I was seduced into VCA when I saw your vintage mop YG bracelet worn with your love bangle and tennis bracelet


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ And now, here we are all indulging each other lol!


----------



## Bri 333

*La Van:* May I ask how much the necklace was? I think my cousin would love it.


----------



## lemontart

lily25 said:


> La Van, Congrats on the Cosmos!!! It is gorgeous! I tried it on this morning, but the price was *OUCH!!!* So I got myself a pair of MOP Vintage Alhambra earclips instead, because I was so jealous of yours!
> 
> Blurry camera phone pic...


 
Nice!!!!  Congrats *lily25*!


----------



## nycshopa

Is there an authentication thread for this? I have this necklace I may need help authenticating!


----------



## Bri 333

^ There is a jewelry authentication thread on this forum. It is near the top of the page on the first section of threads.


----------



## tbbbjb

I had to bump as this thread disappeared to page 2 and that just cannot be


----------



## Suzie

^


----------



## mishaagui

La Vanguardia said:


> Here's an action pic wearing my Cosmos necklace. I think it matches nicely with my WG/MOP Vintage Alhambra earclips!
> 
> Full outfit details here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...-30-something-gal-571677-70.html#post16168605



A bit late here  but Congratulations on your cosmos pendant *La Van*!
Such a lovely piece of VCA. Love how you are wearing it too! It adds sparkle to your casual outfit. 

Btw, Sophie is so beautiful! Seeing her photos makes me want to have a daughter


----------



## lemontart

I've finally made my decision!  I picked WG MOP vintage alhambra bracelet over YG MOP.  It's a tough decision but I think I've made the right choice!


----------



## Bitten

^^^ Congratulations *lemontart*!!! Your bracelet looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Suzie

Gorgeous Lemon Tart!!


----------



## mishaagui

Congratulations *lemontart*!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats *Lemontart*!


----------



## BadRomance93

lemontart said:


> I've finally made my decision! I picked WG MOP vintage alhambra bracelet over YG MOP. It's a tough decision but I think I've made the right choice!


 
Super adorable!!


----------



## kim_mac

congratulations on the bracelet lemontart - looks lovely on you!


----------



## lemontart

Thanks *Bitten, Suzie, mishaagui, Sammyjoe, BadRomance93*, and *kim_mac*!  I wanted this bracelet for a long time and I finally got it (say thanks to the price increase...if it's not becuz of the price increase i probably will wait )....the bracelet is quite big/long for me, but I think it is still acceptable.  My SA said they can make it shorter buy taking one or two links off from each section, but somehow I think it will 'change' the original design.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Woohoo! Congratulations *lemontart!*

Champagne toast to you and your new 5-motif Vintage Alhambra bracelet! 

... LaVan opening a bottle of Dom Perignon rosé champagne and pouring the bubbles in crystal glasses for everyone to enjoy! ... 

I hear ya about making a tough decision as both YG and WG are equally gorgeous, yet so different!



lemontart said:


> I've finally made my decision!  I picked WG MOP vintage alhambra bracelet over YG MOP.  It's a tough decision but I think I've made the right choice!


----------



## LV_kitty

Congrats on your new bracelet lemontart! And congrats for completing your set


----------



## Bitten

*LaVan*, I do so enjoy it when you get to re-sizin' pics!


----------



## AmberLeBon

lemontart - congrats on the bracelet!! woo hoo!!


----------



## xblackxstarx

hi  please could someone help me?
does anyone know the current uk prices of any of these i'd really appreciate any help
vintage alhambra bracelet 
20 clover necklace
sweet alhambra bracelet

thank u


----------



## surfergirljen

OMG all the gorgeous reveals!! Lemontart and La Van  - I'm losing track!!!

Little update - I finally gave up on the 20 motif turquoise! I think I had too much time to think about it and the frustration of trying to match my bracelet just got too annoying. The sales associate I worked with on it (who generously let me exchange the socrates necklace way past the 30 days limit) moved on to Cartier, so I was dealing with the manager of the store and when I finally complained that it was taking too long he actually offered a REFUND of all my money! If I'd been stuck with a credit at Birks for $18K I probably just would have waited, but I got it all back! I was so thrilled with their customer service. It wasn't their fault that VCA ran out of turquoise but I just kind of got over it and it suddenly seemed like having 2 20-motifs was a bit excessive. SO...

I banked about $7K of it and used the rest to upgrade my Tiffany engagement ring! I pick it up tomorrow... it's my dream ring and I'm so excited!  

Still love coming here and seeing all your beautiful reveals though!!

xo


----------



## sbelle

^I've been wondering where you were!  It's great when a retailer does something like that--that type of customer service always makes me a customer for life!

I'm sorry that you didn't get your necklace, but sounds like you've moved on and are happy with what you did get.  Any chance that you will post your ring somewhere?  Would love to see it!


----------



## lemontart

La Vanguardia said:


> Woohoo! Congratulations *lemontart!*
> 
> Champagne toast to you and your new 5-motif Vintage Alhambra bracelet!
> 
> ... LaVan opening a bottle of Dom Perignon rosé champagne and pouring the bubbles in crystal glasses for everyone to enjoy! ...
> 
> I hear ya about making a tough decision as both YG and WG are equally gorgeous, yet so different!


 
Thanks *La Van*!  I am still drooling about your Cosmos necklace 



LV_kitty said:


> Congrats on your new bracelet lemontart! And congrats for completing your set


 
Yeah! Thanks *LV_Kitty*!  



AmberLeBon said:


> lemontart - congrats on the bracelet!! woo hoo!!


 
Thanks *AmberLeBon*!



surfergirljen said:


> OMG all the gorgeous reveals!! Lemontart and La Van - I'm losing track!!!
> 
> Little update - I finally gave up on the 20 motif turquoise! I think I had too much time to think about it and the frustration of trying to match my bracelet just got too annoying. The sales associate I worked with on it (who generously let me exchange the socrates necklace way past the 30 days limit) moved on to Cartier, so I was dealing with the manager of the store and when I finally complained that it was taking too long he actually offered a REFUND of all my money! If I'd been stuck with a credit at Birks for $18K I probably just would have waited, but I got it all back! I was so thrilled with their customer service. It wasn't their fault that VCA ran out of turquoise but I just kind of got over it and it suddenly seemed like having 2 20-motifs was a bit excessive. SO...
> 
> I banked about $7K of it and used the rest to upgrade my Tiffany engagement ring! I pick it up tomorrow... it's my dream ring and I'm so excited!
> 
> Still love coming here and seeing all your beautiful reveals though!!
> 
> xo


 
Thanks *surfergirljen* and congrats on your engagement ring upgrade!  Can you post pictures and share with us? Since you gave up on the turquoise necklace, are you planning to get another VCA piece?


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think your making the wisest decision *surfergirljen*, it is pointless buying something that you no longer love, its great to have a chunk of savings and also the e ring of your dreams, a win-win


----------



## Bitten

Wow *surfergirljen* what a great example of customer service! I'm pleased you got a good outcome, I think we all need pics of your upgraded e-ring ...


----------



## HermesFSH

Hi ladies!

Quick question - I'm looking for a necklace/pendant for everyday use. I'm lazy with my jewellery so it's likely I will be sleeping and showering in it too. I know anything with MOP can't be slept or showered in. 

I was in VCA at the weekend, and saw the Cosmos pendant (WG). I loved the fact it could be detached and used as a clip. It's gorgeous but I was unsure if it could be used everyday. The SA advised me that I should go for the smaller size as she thinks I'm quite petite. Is it an everyday item or occasional use only? 

Also, I noticed that several of you bought the Socrates pendant and ended up returning it. Can you tell me why? It seem more dainty and fits in more with the other jewellery I have. Do you think this would be good for daily use, or should I go for something much smaller like the Fleurette necklace?

I tend to buy a few jewellery pieces which I wear continuously so the diamond pendant/necklace I buy is likely to be the only one I "need". I don't really wear the YG pieces I have (22ct mainly). 

Any advice would be appreciated, TIA!


----------



## AmberLeBon

surfergirljen - well done on the refund! hope to see your new ring.. its great you can put the money eleswhere...

I'll be glad to get through my VCA want list and move on to another brand ! It might take time my list is sadly quite big lol! 

Sad news, my mop earring back came loose - im very careful with my things have only worn it twice for about 3 hrs at a time and the post is loose! but its back with VCA now who are fixing it! just when id finally got them I have to give them back! Dont think my cosmos ring/earrings will be here anytime soon, I heard VCA doesnt make much during aug


----------



## Contessa

surfergirljen said:


> OMG all the gorgeous reveals!! Lemontart and La Van - I'm losing track!!!
> 
> Little update - I finally gave up on the 20 motif turquoise! I think I had too much time to think about it and the frustration of trying to match my bracelet just got too annoying. The sales associate I worked with on it (who generously let me exchange the socrates necklace way past the 30 days limit) moved on to Cartier, so I was dealing with the manager of the store and when I finally complained that it was taking too long he actually offered a REFUND of all my money! If I'd been stuck with a credit at Birks for $18K I probably just would have waited, but I got it all back! I was so thrilled with their customer service. It wasn't their fault that VCA ran out of turquoise but I just kind of got over it and it suddenly seemed like having 2 20-motifs was a bit excessive. SO...
> 
> I banked about $7K of it and used the rest to upgrade my Tiffany engagement ring! I pick it up tomorrow... it's my dream ring and I'm so excited!
> 
> Still love coming here and seeing all your beautiful reveals though!!
> 
> xo


 
I want to see your ring!!!


----------



## kim_mac

surfergirljen, an upgrade to your ering is so special and you can enjoy it everyday!  wow, vca customer service is so awesome.  i've only had the best experience too.  

hermesFSH, i'm also considering the small or medium cosmos as an everyday pendant.  i think it's an awesome piece especially if you love bling because the cosmos is blinding!  if you want something more dainty, then socrates and fleurette are great choices.  i personally love bling so i'm cosmos all the way!  i'm even considering the medium size as an everyday piece haha!

amberlebon, sorry to hear about the loose clip.  i hope all your pieces come to you asap so you can enjoy them!!!


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^thankyou kim mac!


----------



## mp4

lemontart said:


> I've finally made my decision!  I picked WG MOP vintage alhambra bracelet over YG MOP.  It's a tough decision but I think I've made the right choice!



ITA!!!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## mp4

surfergirljen said:


> when I finally complained that it was taking too long he actually offered a REFUND of all my money!



I read your posts about this saga when I was lurking on the board trying to decide what to buy.  That is amazing customer service!!!  So happy for you and your upgraded e-ring!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Congratulations on upgrading your e-ring and the extra stash of cash in your savings ... perfect! 

That's excellent customer service from VCA and, in the meantime, enjoy your other VCA jewelry! 



surfergirljen said:


> OMG all the gorgeous reveals!! Lemontart and La Van  - I'm losing track!!!
> 
> Little update - I finally gave up on the 20 motif turquoise! I think I had too much time to think about it and the frustration of trying to match my bracelet just got too annoying. The sales associate I worked with on it (who generously let me exchange the socrates necklace way past the 30 days limit) moved on to Cartier, so I was dealing with the manager of the store and when I finally complained that it was taking too long he actually offered a REFUND of all my money! If I'd been stuck with a credit at Birks for $18K I probably just would have waited, but I got it all back! I was so thrilled with their customer service. It wasn't their fault that VCA ran out of turquoise but I just kind of got over it and it suddenly seemed like having 2 20-motifs was a bit excessive. SO...
> 
> I banked about $7K of it and used the rest to upgrade my Tiffany engagement ring! I pick it up tomorrow... it's my dream ring and I'm so excited!
> 
> Still love coming here and seeing all your beautiful reveals though!!
> 
> xo


----------



## La Vanguardia

I have the small WG Cosmos pendant/brooch and I think it's perfect for everyday. I wear mine to the grocery store, the park, etc. I posted modelling pics of me wearing it a few pages back ... also, there are more in my thread (see signature).

I suggest you try it on together with the Socrate and Fleurette pieces and see which sings to you more. Personally, when I tried on the Socrate, I felt that I couldn't "age" with it. It's perfect now, but I don't think it's something I'll wear until I'm old and wrinkly. It was also outblinged by the Cosmos lol!



HermesFSH said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Quick question - I'm looking for a necklace/pendant for everyday use. I'm lazy with my jewellery so it's likely I will be sleeping and showering in it too. I know anything with MOP can't be slept or showered in.
> 
> I was in VCA at the weekend, and saw the Cosmos pendant (WG). I loved the fact it could be detached and used as a clip. It's gorgeous but I was unsure if it could be used everyday. The SA advised me that I should go for the smaller size as she thinks I'm quite petite. Is it an everyday item or occasional use only?
> 
> Also, I noticed that several of you bought the Socrates pendant and ended up returning it. Can you tell me why? It seem more dainty and fits in more with the other jewellery I have. Do you think this would be good for daily use, or should I go for something much smaller like the Fleurette necklace?


----------



## La Vanguardia

I hope your earclips get fixed soon. 

Oh, and I hear ya about the VCA wishlist ... it's actually what motivates me to shop in my closet momentarily. 



AmberLeBon said:


> I'll be glad to get through my VCA want list and move on to another brand ! It might take time my list is sadly quite big lol!
> 
> Sad news, my mop earring back came loose - im very careful with my things have only worn it twice for about 3 hrs at a time and the post is loose! but its back with VCA now who are fixing it! just when id finally got them I have to give them back!


----------



## daisybear

I had to share this! I just purchased the Magic Alhambra 6 motifs necklace at the Van Cleef boutique in Neiman Marcus San Francisco! I love it so much and it matches my grey MOP ring . Neiman Marcus is offering a special promotion - 6 month installments with no interest. In addition, there is a tiered gift card event tonight only and also next week on the 18! I am getting a $750 gift card. In addition, tomorrow is the price increase and my necklace is increasing $300. It's not a huge increase, but at least that's a $300 + tax savings.

So if any of you want the Neiman Marcus promotion, I think the 6 month installment plan is good until August 22, but not 100% sure. The gift card event is tonight or on the 18th only.


----------



## Sammyjoe

daisybear said:


> I had to share this! I just purchased the Magic Alhambra 6 motifs necklace at the Van Cleef boutique in Neiman Marcus San Francisco! I love it so much and it matches my grey MOP ring . Neiman Marcus is offering a special promotion - 6 month installments with no interest. In addition, there is a tiered gift card event tonight only and also next week on the 18! I am getting a $750 gift card. In addition, tomorrow is the price increase and my necklace is increasing $300. It's not a huge increase, but at least that's a $300 + tax savings.
> 
> So if any of you want the Neiman Marcus promotion, I think the 6 month installment plan is good until August 22, but not 100% sure. The gift card event is tonight or on the 18th only.


 
Thanks for the info, this is really handy for the lucky USA customers. Someone was asking about NM, I hope this helps them!


----------



## HermesFSH

Thank you *kim_mac* and* La Vanguardia* 

I think the Cosmos is the way to go! I spoke with my SA yesterday, she's going to email me some more pics hopefully and I'll take it from there. She did mention other pieces too - like the Lotus - but I prefer the softer look of the Cosmos. 

I'm only sad that I'm not going to miss the price rise


----------



## AmberLeBon

^If you do get chance to try on pieces this gives a better idea than the emailed "stock" photo's, if your store has a good stock that is,  ...btw, lots of Lotus fans here!

 I personally like both very much, I am probably going to order the Medium Cosmos pendant once my Cosmos earrings/ring has arrived

 re: price rise, the good news is, the Cosmos pendant (if it is the small size you are ordering?) is _much more affordable _than the Lotus chain and motif!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I agree with you *Amberlebon*, it is so much better to try the pieces on because the emails are great, but seeing modelling pics and trying them on gives you more of an idea of size etc.


----------



## AmberLeBon

^yes, they are good for checking out the designs (especially if you are new to VCA and haven't seen particular designs) but not much help within size scale and amount of sparkle which can really vary too - 

*Hermesfsh* there is so much to choose from with VCA a limited amount of designs get discussed here, you never know there might be something totally different you will fall in love with (there is the plainer Birds necklace for example?) - my wish list has changed so much since I started looking at VCA which was last year, so as a newbie look at all options and try as much as you can would be my advice - ive been convinced I want an item in a piccy but once its on it hasn't worked for me.

I was flicking through the book Jackie Style last night about Jackie O - it says VCA was her favorite jewellers and her engagement and wedding band both came from VCA..

Im going to take a look in the Place Vendome store soon and will take pics of the displays - im looking forward to seeing what they have..


----------



## Bitten

AmberLeBon said:


> surfergirljen - well done on the refund! hope to see your new ring.. its great you can put the money eleswhere...
> 
> I'll be glad to get through my VCA want list and move on to another brand ! It might take time my list is sadly quite big lol!
> 
> *Sad news, my mop earring back came loose - im very careful with my things have only worn it twice for about 3 hrs at a time and the post is loose! but its back with VCA now who are fixing it! just when id finally got them I have to give them back!* Dont think my cosmos ring/earrings will be here anytime soon, I heard VCA doesnt make much during aug



*amberlebon*, I'm sorry this has happened!  Hopefully they will be back with you before you know it!


----------



## HermesFSH

Thank you for all your kind words of advice. I know I'm a complete VCA newbie. I bombarded my SA with questions and she was very patient with me, but it's good to be able to ask elsewhere. 

I hadn't really looked at VCA til recently - I was brought up with very traditional views on jewellery (has to be 22ct gold, its an investment in case of hardship, not worth paying for brand names etc), so I'd not really considered a "named" brand, but some of the designs are so pretty!

*Amberlebon* - thank you for replying and congratulations on your impending arrival! I am still familiarising myself with the styles - I have a catalogue but it's limited and I'm finding it hard to get the info I want from the website. Re affordability - my DH said I could have whatever I wanted, provided I really loved it (of course!). I just want to be sure. Does the lotus come in different sizes? Do you have a rough idea of price in GBP?

Birds/butterflies aren't really "me" but thank you for suggesting them. The smaller Cosmos looks perfect on *La Vanguardia* - it's all about proportion. I'm sure you must be taller than me, the SA said a larger size wouldn't look right on me! Hope your earrings get sorted soon. The customer service seems really good so it shouldn't be too long.


----------



## AmberLeBon

bitten thanks! im about to check the status of the repair! in the meantime today I wore the onyx/yg set and love it! am tempted to order yg/mop now! 

hermesfsh, thank you!, well vca is your oyster then if dh says get whatever you want! price wise I think the following would be roughly right for the UK but its pre price increase, , small lotus motif which clips to chain 11,100 plus lotus chain 6,350, small cosmos pendant 12k, lotus earrings small 8,200 , med 22k, cosmos earrings small 18k or large 44k, the cosmos medium necklace 25k, the large cosmos necklace 35k, bird of paradise necklace (wow!) 26k, plainer Volutes necklace 18k. I don't have socrates details as its a collection I haven't considered . Look forward to your reveal!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for the prices *Amberlebon* and I hope VCA get your earrings back to you asap.


----------



## La Vanguardia

AmberLeBon said:


> re: price rise, the good news is, the Cosmos pendant (if it is the small size you are ordering?) is _much more affordable _than the Lotus chain and motif!



It depends which size of the Lotus. The "normal" Lotus pendant (small one) which is attached to the snake chain costs a lot less than the small Cosmos. Before the price increase, the small Lotus was almost half the price of the small Cosmos.


----------



## tbbbjb

Hi.  I already posted on the authenticate thread, but I was not sure how many of you make it over there.  I am currently interested in a Van Cleef & Arpels Alhambra black onyx yg necklace on eBay.

I would like a 2nd opinion on this necklace that is on eBay. It is supposed to be the 32in. I have asked the seller several questions such as the age of the item (does not know). The seller states that the o-ring has the Van Cleef & Arpels serial number and says made in France. Every vintage Alhambra necklace that I have ever looked at has the serial number, VCA with tower and 750 on one of the motifs that does not have the beadwork. The seller is asking $5500. I have asked the seller several questions including if it was possible to take pictures with a different background as with this background it looks like it is made of rose gold. Today the seller sent me the following message:

Hi, first I should tell you that if you think this is a fake then
you should walk away from this item and stop sending me
questions. Second, I've had two offers for full price and I
didn't accept them either. Have a great day.

So, now I really do not know what the think. The seller has good feedback, although just 92.

Is the necklace genuine, just an older piece that had the markings done in a different place? I also measured a brand new Alhambra necklace from a VCA store and it measured longer than 32 in, even though that is what they list on the website. Would anyone who has access to a long Vintage Alhambra necklace be willing to measure theirs for me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sammyjoe

To me ( I am no expert ) 
I would walk away because
1. It might not be real. I thought all pieces of VCA have some sort of serial code as well as the certificate
2. Her email back to you was imo rude. 

If she had 2 full price offers why didnt she take them? 

I think a few members here have Onyx pieces so hopefully they can give you their thoughts.


----------



## francisD

*anyone know how much these are?*


----------



## AmberLeBon

La Van my sa said to me the snake chain is just a chain with a tiny lotus flower covering the clasp - she said one would definately have to buy the motif to put on it for it to be complete

I haven't seen the clasp, but it sounded absolutely tiny!! have you seen the clasp? it didnt sound like a stand alone necklace from what she said? but I haven't seen it...




La Vanguardia said:


> It depends which size of the Lotus. The "normal" Lotus pendant (small one) which is attached to the snake chain costs a lot less than the small Cosmos. Before the price increase, the small Lotus was almost half the price of the small Cosmos.


----------



## La Vanguardia

I have seen it and tried it on. I even posted a pic somewhere here before of the stock picture of the necklace.

Basically, the "normal" Lotus necklace is the small Lotus (same size as the small earclips) that is attached to the snake chain. It serves also as the clasp. For most people, this would be enough as a pendant ... it's not that tiny and for most people, it would be enough.

If you want to bling it out, you can buy an additional Lotus clip, which is the same size as the Lotus on the ring (pretty big). You can also use the Lotus clip to hang on a silk cord that you can purchase separately.



AmberLeBon said:


> La Van my sa said to me the snake chain is just a chain with a tiny lotus flower covering the clasp - she said one would definately have to buy the motif to put on it for it to be complete
> 
> I haven't seen the clasp, but it sounded absolutely tiny!! have you seen the clasp? it didnt sound like a stand alone necklace from what she said? but I haven't seen it...


----------



## La Vanguardia

Just based on the seller's answers to your questions, I'll walk away. How rude ... would totally piss me off if I were the buyer lol!



tbbbjb said:


> Today the seller sent me the following message:
> 
> Hi, first I should tell you that if you think this is a fake then
> you should walk away from this item and stop sending me
> questions. Second, I've had two offers for full price and I
> didn't accept them either. Have a great day.
> 
> So, now I really do not know what the think. The seller has good feedback, although just 92.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*HermesFSH - *I totally agree with you that it's also all about proportion. I, myself, don't want to look like the jewelry is wearing me lol! Okay, except the Bird ring, maybe lol!

Since the prices have increased anyway and there's no turning back, just try as many pieces possible so you can compare them and see which piece sings to you the most. It can get sometimes a bit frustrating when the boutique doesn't have the items you want to try on, but they can order them and it's definitely worth the wait! 

When I was deciding on a necklace, I waited for the pieces to come (almost 3 months). I'm glad I thought it through and did not compromise. I'm definitely a very happy camper!


----------



## HermesFSH

La Vanguardia said:


> *HermesFSH - *I totally agree with you that it's also all about proportion. I, myself, don't want to look like the jewelry is wearing me lol! Okay, except the Bird ring, maybe lol!
> 
> Since the prices have increased anyway and there's no turning back, just try as many pieces possible so you can compare them and see which piece sings to you the most. It can get sometimes a bit frustrating when the boutique doesn't have the items you want to try on, but they can order them and it's definitely worth the wait!
> 
> When I was deciding on a necklace, I waited for the pieces to come (almost 3 months). I'm glad I thought it through and did not compromise. *I'm definitely a very happy camper!*



Glad to hear it! 

Thanks for the input. I didn't spend long at VCA the other day, but will have another look at styles and will phone before going down next time to see what they have available. Got a feeling it's still going to be the Cosmos though! Is the website a good reflection of what's on offer? Apart from this thread/website can you recommend any other places to view styles?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*HermesFSH - *There's a website I stumbled on called coolspotters which is basically about celebrity fashion and style. It's a bit tedious sometimes but it'll show you celebrities wearing the pieces. There isn't much, but it's at least a help when figuring out the proportion and sizes of the pieces while being worn.

Here's the exact link to the VCA pieces: http://coolspotters.com/brands/van-cleef-and-arpels/photos_videos#page-1

Sometimes, it says the event when the celebrity was wearing the item. Then, I google that event and the celebrity name to get more pics lol!


----------



## HermesFSH

^^Thank you! All this enabling is going to cause trouble!


----------



## tbbbjb

Would it be possible for anyone who has the 20 motif vintage Alhambra necklace to measure theirs and give me the measurement and approximate date of purchase.  I just do not understand why on the VCA website it measures 31.5" and in person 34".

I know the eBay seller was pretty rude, but the price being almost half of what a new piece costs is SOOO tempting.  I know I should walk away and buy direct from a boutique as then there would be no lingering doubts . . .


----------



## La Vanguardia

Regarding Lotus sizes so you can see the proportions. 

Here's Diane Kruger wearing the giant Lotus clips on her head. The one in the middle I think is the same size as the Lotus ring. She's also wearing the Noeuds bracelet! 

The size of the "normal" Lotus necklace attached to the chain is the same size as the small Lotus earclips on Eva Mendes.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Scarlett Johansson wearing the small Cosmos earclips and the Snowflake bracelet.


----------



## AmberLeBon

*LaVan*, I have seen the piccy! (I had seen the same one ages ago and forgotten about it), it does look very small to me - Im 5ft 8 (usa dress size 6) so anything too tiny could look lost on me! not that im buying the lotus necklace anyway! maybe wearing chain only could work for daytime , then put motif on at night?(versatility is a wonderful thing!).

 Its nice to have a 'statement' piece - like your Bird ring! I like the more substantial pieces like the Cosmos/Lotus/Birds collections diamond wise, the carat weight of the very small pieces isn't great (like the Socrates/ Lotus small earrings are a very low carat weight), hence why im going for the Cosmos...thanks for the eye candy pics btw..
*
Hermesfsh*, hopefully you found the details I posted helpful?, we are like twins lol! I want BBK so do you - I like Cosmos so do you - we weren't seperated at birth were we lol! I think its like Hermes (impossible to just buy one item! looking fwd to the reveal of your first VCA item)..

Some good news, my earring is being fixed and sent back to me asap! and my Cosmos ring has arrived!! yipeee! I won't be nr the boutique for at least 2 weeks sadly but will reveal as soon as its been picked up! 

A general question, has anyone seen any diamond statement rings in YG/white diamond only? Ive seen the YG Lotus but thats all.....


----------



## Sammyjoe

tbbbjb said:


> Would it be possible for anyone who has the 20 motif vintage Alhambra necklace to measure theirs and give me the measurement and approximate date of purchase. I just do not understand why on the VCA website it measures 31.5" and in person 34".
> 
> I know the eBay seller was pretty rude, but the price being almost half of what a new piece costs is SOOO tempting.* I know I should walk away and buy direct from a boutique as then there would be no lingering doubts* . . .


 
Hi *tbbbjb* , Seriously, *La Van* said it better than me, I would walk away. 

If you are based in the US, I would much rather take advantage of the NM offer, with gift card etc.
The seller also has not explained why she would refuse an asking price offer.

Looking forward to your Cosmos reveal *Hermesfsh!*


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for the pics *La Van*, considering the cosmos earrings on Scarlett are labelled as small, they do look pretty substantial to me, it completely covers her ear lobe and looks blingy. Beautiful earrings.


----------



## AmberLeBon

^The size bigger than this are absolutely huge! my sa really loves the larger size, but would need some pulling off imo! the small are a nice size.....


----------



## La Vanguardia

*AmberLeBon -* With your height, you can definitely rock a lot of statement jewelry. I agree about the low carat weight of the small Lotus, but it's a good price point for VCA. It's also so much blingier compared to the 3-flower Socrate pieces even though those have more diamond carat weight. Oh, yeah, the small Lotus necklace can be worn during the day and then add the bigger clip for evenings. Otherwise, the bigger size with the satin cord would also look interesting for daytime wear. But it looked off on me lol!

One factor why I also shied away from the Lotus earclips and necklace is they don't match so well with my Bird ring when I tried them together. The Cosmos and Alhambra pieces work so much better with the curves of the Bird.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Sammyjoe - *Yeap, even the small Cosmos earclips are blingy! But, oh, my, I'm in love with the Noeud bracelet Diane Kruger is wearing. Only in my dreams though! Another gorgeous bracelet that's also only in my dreams is the Années Folles (the one with the diamond tassle) ... SPECTACULAR piece!

Here's a link where Kelly Rutherford is wearing it on Gossip Girl. 

http://coolspotters.com/actresses/k...-couture-annees-folles-bracelet#medium-439876


----------



## La Vanguardia

*AmberLeBon - *I just read your signature, are you expecting a baby? Congratulations! Here's wishing you a safe and smooth pregnancy!


----------



## Sammyjoe

La Vanguardia said:


> *Sammyjoe - *Yeap, even the small Cosmos earclips are blingy! *But, oh, my, I'm in love with the Noeud bracelet Diane Kruger is wearing.* Only in my dreams though! Another gorgeous bracelet that's also only in my dreams is the Années Folles (the one with the diamond tassle) ... SPECTACULAR piece!
> 
> Here's a link where Kelly Rutherford is wearing it on Gossip Girl.
> 
> http://coolspotters.com/actresses/k...-couture-annees-folles-bracelet#medium-439876


 
Those bracelets are  To be fair *La Van* you could quite easily never have to buy another piece of jewellery for at least 15 years!!

*AmberLeBon -* if someone asked me the size I would have said they were med. especially when you compare the size to your mop/onyx vintage alhambra earrings.


----------



## AmberLeBon

^I know I would too, my understanding is they only make small and large cosmos earrings (but in practice this is med/super large lol)

LaVan - yes I am pregnant! (might give me the excuse to buy some of the sweet collection lol!)thankyou!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats on your impending arrival *Amberlebon*!


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^thank you sammyjoe


----------



## HermesFSH

AmberLeBon said:


> *
> Hermesfsh*, hopefully you found the details I posted helpful?, we are like twins lol! I want BBK so do you - I like Cosmos so do you - we weren't seperated at birth were we lol! I think its like Hermes (impossible to just buy one item! looking fwd to the reveal of your first VCA item)..
> 
> A general question, has anyone seen any diamond statement rings in YG/white diamond only? Ive seen the YG Lotus but thats all.....



Thank you - the info was very helpful. I've been very distracted with family commitments today, apologies for not thanking you earlier. As for the BBK, not sure what to do (vintage v new), I keep meaning to phone Hermes but by the time I remember, they're shut!

BTW I've seen the Cosmos ring in YG/diamonds. Prefer the WG myself, it makes a huge difference to the look of the piece.



Sammyjoe said:


> Hi *tbbbjb* , Seriously, *La Van* said it better than me, I would walk away.
> 
> If you are based in the US, I would much rather take advantage of the NM offer, with gift card etc.
> The seller also has not explained why she would refuse an asking price offer.
> 
> Looking forward to your Cosmos reveal *Hermesfsh!*



Hope so - but still taking suggestions for other similar pendants! 

I've been told there's a short wait from ordering to arrival, and there's a deposit payable on ordering (unlike Hermes). From what I've read here though, some of you have been waiting a while for your pieces to come in.


----------



## themgdinosaur

Yes. I have to wait three weeks for my ring to come in. I'm still waiting...


----------



## LV_kitty

I think I was the one inquiring about purchases made at NM. Do they give you the same box and papers as the boutique? Just wondering for future reference.

When I purchased a Boucheron ring from NM, they gave it to me in a NM box. I have to admit that I was disappointed it didn't come in Boucheron packaging. The buying experience was not the same. Now if I had gotten a NM gift card or some promotional discount, I wouldn't have been so disappointed. Haha.


----------



## daisybear

LV_kitty said:


> I think I was the one inquiring about purchases made at NM. Do they give you the same box and papers as the boutique? Just wondering for future reference.
> 
> When I purchased a Boucheron ring from NM, they gave it to me in a NM box. I have to admit that I was disappointed it didn't come in Boucheron packaging. The buying experience was not the same. Now if I had gotten a NM gift card or some promotional discount, I wouldn't have been so disappointed. Haha.


 
I did get the necklace in a Van Cleef box and bag.  I also got an authenticity certificate.  I highly encourage you to go during the gift card events because I think that's the only way you can get anything back. I am getting $750 in gift cards for the necklace in addition to incircle points.  In addition, I am paying it over 6 months on a promotional installment plan with no interst that runs until August 22.  They are running the same gift card promotion next Wednesday on the 18th so there is still time.  They just had a price increase starting today, but it seemed minor.  The necklace I bought only went up by $300 and that was less than 5%.


----------



## AmberLeBon

Hermesfsh - thanks, I saw the Cosmos in yg, I know whaat you mean it looks less wow! Ive seen Lotus like I say in yg it was stunning but doesnt fit me when its open so am wondering about the Bird perhaps? or any other large statement ring..

re deposits, yes deposits vary for uk but sometimes 1500+ for pricier pices, ive found popular items like mop/cosmos small ring/small cosmos necklace take about 3 months after order is placed - they never seem to have these in stock where I shop!

Think they are having a BBK nightmare at H! but might be best to call/email..


----------



## loves

amberlebon congratulations on your pregnancy! oh if she's a girl you can happily buy the sweet collection! i just saw some today, sooo pretty.

daisybear congratulations on the 16 motif, i think that is gorgeous. too bad it didn't look good on me.


----------



## HermesFSH

Some great pics of VCA pieces here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/38550879@N06/
Apologies if already posted!


----------



## francisD

francisD said:


> *anyone know how much these are?*




Anyone?


----------



## daisybear

loves said:


> amberlebon congratulations on your pregnancy! oh if she's a girl you can happily buy the sweet collection! i just saw some today, sooo pretty.
> 
> daisybear congratulations on the 16 motif, i think that is gorgeous. too bad it didn't look good on me.


 
Thank you I love it!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for the pics *HermesFSH*!
I am sorry *FrancisD*, but I dont know how much the earrings are, hopefully someone will chip in with prices, or you could call your nearest boutique.


----------



## sbelle

HermesFSH said:


> Some great pics of VCA pieces here:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/38550879@N06/
> Apologies if already posted!



Interesting!   Thanks for posting!


----------



## LV_kitty

thanks for the info, daisybear.


----------



## HermesFSH

You're welcome!

Few more from this pic onwards:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bob_karol/2311243991/in/photostream/
It's the boutique window on North Rodeo, pics and info on the Flower Lace, Snowflake, Cosmos, Lotus and other collections.


----------



## sbelle

Great pictures!  Thanks again!


----------



## kim_mac

uh oh, i'm in big trouble!  went to the boutique to try on pieces again and i've finalized my vca wish list.

must haves: cosmos medium pendant in wg and butterfly earclips (both in white diamonds)

possibilities: cosmos ring (small or large?  leaning towards the small), lotus ring (no idea why i fell for this piece this time since i didn't feel anything before), cosmos earclips (small or medium?  they both didn't really sit well on my ears - maybe the clips needed to be adjusted?)

it'll be a couple of years to acquire these pieces but a girl can dream until then!  plus, it'll keep me focused and not spending on things that i don't absolutely love.


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^great list!! I haven't seen the butterfly earclips, bet they are tdf!!


----------



## tbbbjb

Anyone have a picture of the butterfly earrings?  I am curious as well.


----------



## kim_mac

the butterfly earrings are exactly like the 2 butterfly ring, just separated.  so it's one butterfly in white diamonds set in wg and the second earring is the same butterfly but in yellow sapphires set in yg.  you can pay a bit more and have both earrings in white diamonds (which I prefer).  here's a picture of my ring for reference.


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^ahh thanks! I thought you were meaning envol perhaps?! this would be beautiful, any idea on the price point for having both in white diamonds??


----------



## kim_mac

i only know the old price before the price increase.  
diamond/sapphire was 19,200 and diamond/diamond option was 21,400 USD.


----------



## kim_mac

oh, forgot about the envol type earrings which are in the vca catalog.  i've never seen those irl.  would love to try those on someday!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*kim_mac - *Great wishlist! I know what you mean that a wishlist helps us get focused. I also do the same now ... I might have to wait longer instead of just impulsively buying random things, but in the end, it's all worth it!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Here's an action shot of myself wearing the Magic Alhambra YG/MOP butterfly ring, Sweet Alhambra YG/MOP clover bracelet and Vintage Alhambra YG/MOP mini earrings. I was on a short vacation to the Baltics and as I wasn't sure what to expect there (people, safety, et. al.), I just wore these pieces. They matched with all my travel outfits and didn't attract attention being MOP. For necklaces, I just wore cheap costume ones from Claire's.

I have more pics in my thread if you're interested: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-75.html#post16336466


----------



## Chipper

La Vanguardia said:


> Thanks and hope you have a smooth and safe pregnancy. I wish we have the concept of "push presents" here, but it's non-existent!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the pic of my Lucky Butterfly.




La Van, just ran into this other lovely pic of yours, showcasing the ring!  Thanks for the wonderful photos, they are always so well taken/detailed.

Does anyone know how much the Lucky Butterfly YG/MOP is running these days?  I know VCA just had a price increase.  TIA!


----------



## kim_mac

great pic, la van!  so smart of you to not attract too much attention with your jewelry when you travel.  thank you for sharing all your travels (i'm keeping up with your 30 something thread!)


----------



## fansynancy

I have the Vintage Alhambra yellow gold MOP ear clips and a single motif Vintage Alhambra necklace. It is my birthday and my husband is asking me what I would like to have. I really like the bracelet with the motifs all around, but I am wondering about it.  If I get the yellow gold with the MOP motifs, is it too matchy-matchy. I could do the turquoise or black to mix things up or... I could get something else. Does anyone have a suggestion?  I almost got the white bracelet for my anniversary, but he ended up getting me a big white J12, which I adore.

Thanks in advance for any advice. I love lurking on this blog! 

Nancy


----------



## AmberLeBon

^ I like all matching personally, otherwise a great choice imo would be to go for the perlee bangle which is about the same price I think??


----------



## fansynancy

I love the idea of the Perlee bangle. I called VC&A and was disappointed to learn that it is $4300. I called Neiman's in SF and they have the old prices until Monday. The promotion is over by 2 days and they would not help me backdate it. They will charge me sales tax at my PA rate of 6%. VC&A will charge me no tax, since we have no shop in PA (we do have Neiman's)

Hmmmmmm, what to  buy, what to buy? Such a lovely problem...


----------



## lemontart

*La Van*, love your pic!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks everyone! 



Chipper said:


> La Van, just ran into this other lovely pic of yours, showcasing the ring!  Thanks for the wonderful photos, they are always so well taken/detailed.
> 
> Does anyone know how much the Lucky Butterfly YG/MOP is running these days?  I know VCA just had a price increase.  TIA!



Thank you! About the Lucky Butterfly, I don't know the actual price but I'm guessing between 5-10% more than before. 



kim_mac said:


> great pic, la van!  so smart of you to not attract too much attention with your jewelry when you travel.  thank you for sharing all your travels (i'm keeping up with your 30 something thread!)



Thanks for following my thread ... when I travel alone in unknown territory, I try to avoid diamonds to not attract too much attention. I also remove my Love bangle because that darn thing always sets off the security alarm while passing through the X-ray machine. This way, I avoid being searched and can immediately grab my handbag and carry-on. 

Do you know which among your VCA wishlist you'd prefer to have first? 



fansynancy said:


> I have the Vintage Alhambra yellow gold MOP ear clips and a single motif Vintage Alhambra necklace. It is my birthday and my husband is asking me what I would like to have. I really like the bracelet with the motifs all around, but I am wondering about it.  If I get the yellow gold with the MOP motifs, is it too matchy-matchy. I could do the turquoise or black to mix things up or... I could get something else. Does anyone have a suggestion?  I almost got the white bracelet for my anniversary, but he ended up getting me a big white J12, which I adore.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice. I love lurking on this blog!
> 
> Nancy



Happy birthday and what a sweet DH to offer you VCA as a present. I, personally, don't mind matchy matchy. Plus, your earclips and necklace are only single motifs so the 5-motif bracelet would be a bit different despite having the same clover design.


----------



## fendibbag

*LaVan* Just saw your beautiful pictures of your latest trip!! Makes me want to pack my bags and take off right now!!


----------



## kim_mac

La Vanguardia said:


> Do you know which among your VCA wishlist you'd prefer to have first?



Well, I have my 10 year anniversary in 2 years and a big birthday in 3 years.  I'm thinking I should ask for the medium cosmos pendant first for our 10 year anniversary since we never get gifts for each other (just cards and go to this restaurant that we used to always go to when we were dating) and since it's more expensive, he can get sticker shock and then get over it and feel like the butterfly earrings the next year is a breeze haha!  what's next on your wishlist???


----------



## tbbbjb

I just read and saw pictures of Hilary Duff's _borrowed_(must be nice!) Van Cleef & Arpels wedding jewelry.  Beautiful and very bling blingy diamond earrings and gorgeous diamond bracelets.

Her sister Haylie wore a VCA btf mop double clover ring and what looks like triple dangling vintage alhambra clover earrings.  It was hard to tell if they were vintage alhambra, but they were definitely mop clovers (2 the same size and then a larger one at the bottom).  Has anyone every seen these in any boutique?  or is it a new/ soon to be released item a la Eva Longeria-Parker.

I have only ever seen a double dangling one and of course the 4 clover one that Mariah Carey has worn on occasion.  It also looks like a couple bridesmaids had the VCA single mop clover earrings on.  The bridesmaids were given diamond bangles as thank you gifts (I wonder if those were VCA as well?)


----------



## tbbbjb

Ok, so I called the VCA New York boutique to inquire about the triple clover mop dangling earrings that Haylie Duff is wearing in her sister's wedding pictures, because I had never seen them before.  First they tried to tell me they were the 3 color version and after some "research" they called me back and said they are the wg pave diamond version.  I guess it could be my eyes deceiving me but they look like mop.  There are at least 3 different pictures, so I could see were the lighting could effect one, but not all three.  The pictures are in the current edition of OK magazine.  Has anyone else seen them and if so, what do you think?


----------



## tbbbjb

Bump....Where are all you fabulous ladies?

I need your help with identifying Haylie Duff's triple clover dangling earrings plus I miss you


----------



## twigski

I think I saw them at NM a few months ago. IIRC they are vintage alhambra mop in yg. (I don't know if this is the official name it could be part of the magic line??) I tried on the tri colored one which is wht mop, onyx, and grey pearl (pic below) They are beautiful!!


----------



## tbbbjb

twigski:  Thanks for the picture.  I wish I could find one were Hailey Duff is wearing them.

They look just like that but are ALL white mop, that is what was so strange, because in all white mop dangling I have only ever see the 2 or 4 motif, but never a 3.


----------



## twigski

I saw the issue of OK mag that you are talking about. I thought of buying it just for the VCA  The earrings were lovely but IMO I thought the double ring was too much....not elegant as if worn alone. Call NM precious jewels in Newport Beach, CA. I am positive the one in the store was the 3 wht mop motif & not 2.


----------



## tbbbjb

twigski:  Thanks so much.  I called and they said they do not have it and it does not exist.  Did it look like mop to you or pave diamond?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*tbbbjb - *I have seen and tried on the 3-motif earclips that twigski posted. They are nice, but IMHO, better worn alone. Otherwise, might be a bit too much kwim. I haven't seen an all MOP version. I don't know if they exist or maybe they are only available through special order.


----------



## La Vanguardia

kim_mac said:


> Well, I have my 10 year anniversary in 2 years and a big birthday in 3 years.  I'm thinking I should ask for the medium cosmos pendant first for our 10 year anniversary since we never get gifts for each other (just cards and go to this restaurant that we used to always go to when we were dating) and since it's more expensive, he can get sticker shock and then get over it and feel like the butterfly earrings the next year is a breeze haha!  what's next on your wishlist???



Oooh ... that's a good strategy getting the most expensive ones first. Afterwards, the next piece will seem cheap LOL! 

As for my wishlist, I'm dreaming of the following some day (in no particular order):
- WG/diamond earclips
... small Cosmos or something else that matches my Birds of Paradise between-the-finger ring. After trying on the Lotus with my Bird ring, they don't really match!

- Noeud between-the-finger ring in white and pink gold
... This will complete my BTF ring set of having different gold color combinations. I have all WG/white diamonds (Bird) and WG/YG/white diamonds/yellow sapphires (Two Butterflies).

- 20-motif WG/turquoise OR 10-motif YG/MOP Vintage Alhambra necklace 
... I've always wanted a 20-motif one. Turquoise will be a lovely color to spice up my outfits, especially in spring/summer. Otherwise, just another 10-motif YG/MOP to link together with my current one (probably the cheaper option, but turquoise is soooooooo pretty!).

By the way, here's a pic I found on the Internet of a model wearing the Two Butterflies earclips in all WG/white diamonds during the Papillons launch in HK. Aren't they stunning?! When I tried them on before, they actually sit well on the ears. However, I only tried them with the clips as the posts were not attached so I'm not sure how they'll look like with the posts exactly on the piercing of my earlobes.


----------



## kim_mac

la van, thanks so much for posting that pic.  i'm always scouring the internet for modeling pics, and i have yet to see anyone with these earrings on!  thanks!!!  also, i love contemplating your wish list with you.  i think you're really narrowing down on your wg/dia earring choices, and i have a feeling it's going to be...COSMOS!  i think the earclips and your pendant would look so divine surrounding and illuminating your face!  what about the birds line?  do they have an earring that you like?  then you could wear the earrings/ring as an awesome evening set and then add the pendant too sometimes and it would look so great all together.  the noeud ring sounds so pretty.  i'm really falling hard for rose gold these days.  loving the cartier ballon bleu in rose gold with diamond bezel but it's the same price as the medium cosmos so i choose vca.  i think either alhambra necklace would be so nice.  i hear more enthusiasm for the turquoise from you...but the yg/mop is so versatile...tough decision!  maybe both???  one for fun summery outfits and one more dressy...hmmmm.


----------



## golf&purses02

I hope I am in the right place as I definitely need some support.    Dh bought me a alhambra necklace from our local Neimans.  We left it with the sales associate as she was sending it, (she said back to the manufacture, so I can only think she meant Van Cleef and Arpels!), as they are going to add two inches of gold links so it can be 18 inches.  The sales associate said it should take about 2 weeks.  It has now been 5 weeks and nothing!  After 3 weeks I called the sales associate and she told me I just needed to be patient.  I said I don't mind being patient I just wanted to make sure everything was ok and check on the progress.  She just said she would call me when it comes in. 

I have read and searched this forum and see some other ladies had length added to their items and it doesn't seem like anyone waited this long.  I am not trying to be a baby, I am just concerned.  Has anyone else waited this long?  Would you do or say anything?  It has taken a little bit of the fun out of this experience to just feel like I am out in the cold, so to speak, not knowing what is going on.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## Bethc

^^ I had links added to my necklace and it took about a week, but that was at the VCA in NYC.  I would think that NM has to send it out to a VCA workshop, that could take time.  It sounds like she may have underestimated the time?


----------



## sbelle

I also had chain added to two different necklaces at the NYC VCA.  Each one took about 1 1/2 weeks.  So, given that NM has to send it to VCA and receive it back, it would make sense it was longer. Five weeks does seem like a long time--hopefully it will be back soon!


----------



## golf&purses02

Thank you Bethc and sbelle for replying!

It's hard for me to believe getting it to NYC would take a long time since I am in a neighboring state.  

I called the sales associate today and she told me everything is fine that from the end of July through August *they* are closed.  She uses a lot of they and them so I have to keep trying to get clarification on who she is referring to when she says they and them.  Obviously VCA in NYC is not closed!  I asked her if she meant VCA and she said yes, they are closed.  I can only think she meant the workshop?  Then she said they might have had to ship it overseas?  What?  She said she hasn't called because there is nobody to call as they are closed.  Then in the next breath she says she will call them on Monday?  

Honestly I am over the whole thing.  I wish I could just cancel the order and start fresh somewhere else.  If when we bought the necklace she had said they were closed for the summer, (like she has said on the phone during this 5 week waiting period), then I could have waited to buy or at least been honestly informed.


----------



## sbelle

^when my necklaces were being altered my VCA SA said she was sending it to  her workshop.  I just figured the workshop was in NYC, but she did not say it was.

It seems weird that the SA can't clarify things form you.  Sounds like she is unclear herself.  If they did send your necklace to Paris , it would make sense that they were closed for August.  I have been waiting on an answer from Bottega Veneta in Italy and I have been told they are closed for the entire month. 

One thing I will tell you is that you will love the length of your necklace when you get it back.  The workshop does a beauriful job.


----------



## LZ130

Hello, I am new to this forum and just recently discovered VCA. I have a question about a piece I recently saw in my local VCA boutique. It is a yellow gold star with mother of pearl, and the back can be engraved. The SA told me it was a special edition for 2008, but I cannot find any info about it online, including this forum. Can anyone give me some more information about it? The SA also showed me a 2009 special edition WG MOP clover with a diamond in the middle. I am curious are they still very much available? Thanks so much any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## kim_mac

just visited vca to compare butterfly and cosmos earrings (again!  i hope you aren't sick of me waffling between the two constantly) and today the cosmos earrings came out on top.  they only had the medium size cosmos earrings and they were BEAUTIFUL.  they made the butterfly earrings look small and cute.  the cosmos earrings far out-blinged the butterflies.  also, i never noticed this before the butterflies don't really sit well on my ears.  kind of angle out (bottom of earrings come out farther than the top if that makes sense).  so, my wish list has changed.  medium cosmos earrings and pendant.  ahhhh!  ok, i need to stop daydreaming...i just wanted to share how much i love the cosmos collection!


----------



## G&Smommy

I have recently stumbled across this thread and already have a growing wish list.  Thanks to La Vanguardia's lovely pics of the Cosmos pendant, that is first on my list.  I also love the Cosmos ring and the Perlee bangle with diamond clovers.  Unfortunately, my only local VCA in SF has none of these in stock.  I got to try one of the small Cosmos earrings as a pendant and it is so gorgeous!  I just wish I could see the medium size to know which I like better.  They also did not have the bangle, but had the ring which matches and it was gorgeous as well.  Where is my money tree?

Jennifer


----------



## Bri 333

^ Hey Jennifer, glad to see you on this sub forum. Just to warn you, VCA can be addicting. I started with wanting one piece and now I want two, possibly three. They are such classy, elegant pieces.


----------



## La Vanguardia

kim_mac said:


> just visited vca to compare butterfly and cosmos earrings (again!  i hope you aren't sick of me waffling between the two constantly) and today the cosmos earrings came out on top.  they only had the medium size cosmos earrings and they were BEAUTIFUL.  they made the butterfly earrings look small and cute.  the cosmos earrings far out-blinged the butterflies.  also, i never noticed this before the butterflies don't really sit well on my ears.  kind of angle out (bottom of earrings come out farther than the top if that makes sense).  so, my wish list has changed.  medium cosmos earrings and pendant.  ahhhh!  ok, i need to stop daydreaming...i just wanted to share how much i love the cosmos collection!



Rant on ... I love reading about everyone's decision process. To me, it's far more interesting than just seeing a reveal kwim. 

Oooh, that will be so fabulous to pair the MEDIUM Cosmos earrings and pendant ... MAJOR, MAJOR bling effect! I totally understand you that when you compare the Cosmos to other designs, the Cosmos really outshines most of the others. Plus, it's truly a collection that will age with you. If ever I do end up with the small Cosmos earclips, my small Cosmos set will be your little sister lol! 

So, I guess to warm up your DH, you'll go with the earclips first so he can get over the sticker shock?! LOL! 



G&Smommy said:


> I have recently stumbled across this thread and already have a growing wish list.  Thanks to La Vanguardia's lovely pics of the Cosmos pendant, that is first on my list.  I also love the Cosmos ring and the Perlee bangle with diamond clovers.  Unfortunately, my only local VCA in SF has none of these in stock.  I got to try one of the small Cosmos earrings as a pendant and it is so gorgeous!  I just wish I could see the medium size to know which I like better.  They also did not have the bangle, but had the ring which matches and it was gorgeous as well.  Where is my money tree?
> 
> Jennifer



I've answered on your other thread too but I'll repost here. The small Cosmos earrings are actually smaller than the small necklace/pendant/pin. The better comparison would be the small ring, which is almost exactly the same size as the necklace.

The medium is really a big jump in size. My SA jokes that the Cosmos ranges from small, large and extra large/gigantic lol!

Maybe you can ask your SA to bring in the pieces for you so you can try them on and make a better/informed decision. This way, you won't be "imagining" the sizes anymore and can see which piece your heart truly desires.


----------



## loves

i just found this pic on the Hermes subforum.  enjoy!


----------



## kim_mac

La Vanguardia said:


> So, I guess to warm up your DH, you'll go with the earclips first so he can get over the sticker shock?! LOL!



well, the medium cosmos earclips are only $500 USD cheaper so i think he'll get sticker shock either way i go.  since they are essentially the same price, i might go with the pendant since i'm more likely to wear it day to night.  i still haven't ruled out the small cosmos collection because they can be worn day to night; whereas the medium (earclips especially) are so blingy they really look best at night.  you know, sometimes i feel like i'm just being plain greedy by going the medium route haha!  vca is so addicting, i just want more more more!  

thanks again for letting me go on and on about my love for the cosmos collection (you are partially responsible haha!)


----------



## sbelle

loves said:


> i just found this pic on the Hermes subforum.  enjoy!



Great picture!


----------



## tbbbjb

La Vanguardia said:


> Butterflies! Butterflies!
> 
> Just thought I'd post these rings from the VCA catalog.



I have been reading through the whole thread and this blue sapphire & diamond butterfly ring is just gorgeous.  I felt it deserved a repost


----------



## fendibbag

loves said:


> i just found this pic on the Hermes subforum.  enjoy!


*Loves* Thank you for posting this beautiful picture of Grace Kelly and Vittorio de Sica!! I had never seen a picture of Grace Kelly with alhambra pieces...must print this!!


----------



## themgdinosaur

Hey girls...

finally some photos of the Frivole ring I ordered more than a month back...


----------



## sbelle

^Beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## fendibbag

*ThemGdinosaur *WOW!!! Congratulations, what a wonderful ring!!!!

*Loves*....:shame:...little senile moment, I meant to say Vittorio Gassman!!


----------



## loves

fendibbag  
sbelle isn't that a fab pic?

themgdinosaur it is so pretty on you!


----------



## kim_mac

congrats, themgdinosaur on the frivole ring!  it's beautiful on you!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## diamond lover

themgdinosaur said:


> Hey girls...
> 
> finally some photos of the Frivole ring I ordered more than a month back...


 

congrats! it is v pretty on your finger


----------



## Bri 333

Gorgeous ring!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats *themgdinosaur* your frivole ring is stunning!


----------



## themgdinosaur

*sbelle*, *fendibbag*,* loves*, *kim_mac*, *diamond lover*, *Bri 333*, *Sammyjoe*

THANK YOU


----------



## Bri 333

^ May I ask how much the ring was?


----------



## themgdinosaur

Sure, it was SGD 5740


----------



## Bri 333

^ Love it!


----------



## Bitten

Oh I have been out of the forum for far too long!! I've missed you ladies, but work is just so busy at the moment, I can barely fit in time to study, let alone browse on the net!

*themgdinosaur*, hello!!! That ring is so beautiful, I love it! I am quite taken with Frivole, I will certainly be checking it out in Paris.

Now I leave on Tuesday (assuming I don't pass out from stress at work) and I will be in the VCA boutique probably on either Wednesday or Thursday, trying on far too much jewellery! I will let you all know how everything goes!


----------



## mrb4bags

Have a wonderful trip Bitten.  Looking forward to hearing about your adventures in Paris and the VC&A store.


----------



## sbelle

Bitten said:


> Now I leave on Tuesday (assuming I don't pass out from stress at work) and I will be in the VCA boutique probably on either Wednesday or Thursday, trying on far too much jewellery! I will let you all know how everything goes!



Whoo hoo!  Have a wonderful trip!  You have to let us know everything when you get back!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I remember when you were talking about going *Bitten*!! Time has flown by!! Have a great time and please try as many things on from every brand that you can!!


----------



## fendibbag

Bitten said:


> Oh I have been out of the forum for far too long!! I've missed you ladies, but work is just so busy at the moment, I can barely fit in time to study, let alone browse on the net!
> 
> *themgdinosaur*, hello!!! That ring is so beautiful, I love it! I am quite taken with Frivole, I will certainly be checking it out in Paris.
> 
> Now I leave on Tuesday (assuming I don't pass out from stress at work) and I will be in the VCA boutique probably on either Wednesday or Thursday, trying on far too much jewellery! I will let you all know how everything goes!



Have a wonderful time *Bitten*!!


----------



## yyyyy

Hi everyone,

My DH just bought me a Vintage Alhambra WG Turquoise Bracelet as my birthday present.  I found there's 2 motifs have a very small gap between the edge & Turquoise.  It is not a very big gap (I think they are less than 1mm) but can see if looking them a bit closer.  I took the bracelet to the boutique in the next day, the SA said it's handmade so it cannot be perfect.  Then, I left my bracelet in the boutique for shorten the length.

After going back home, I see the video in their website of how's the motif made.  I find that they emphasize their excellent workmanship & the very detailed quality control.  I think that's the reason they sell their products in such high price.  The more I think & the more I see in their website making me a bit confused about these gaps are acceptable or not.

I don't have any pictures to show how big are the gaps since it's keeping in the boutique now.  Do you gals think these gaps are acceptable?  Do you think they will exchange other one for me if it's been shortened?  

A bit upset about it right now!  Please help & thank you very much!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Bitten - *Have a grand time in Paris! I wish you a wonderful and safe trip! I can't wait to hear about your VCA escapade ... hopefully, something catches your heart!


----------



## Sammyjoe

yyyyy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My DH just bought me a Vintage Alhambra WG Turquoise Bracelet as my *birthday present*. I found there's 2 motifs have a very small gap between the edge & Turquoise. It is not a very big gap (I think they are less than 1mm) but can see if looking them a bit closer. I took the bracelet to the boutique in the next day, the *SA said it's handmade so it cannot be perfect*. Then, I left my bracelet in the boutique for shorten the length.
> 
> After going back home, I see the video in their website of how's the motif made. I find that they emphasize their excellent workmanship & the very detailed quality control. I think that's the reason they sell their products in such high price. *The more I think & the more I see in their website making me a bit confused about these gaps are acceptable or not.*
> 
> *I don't have any pictures to show how big are the gaps since it's keeping in the boutique now. Do you gals think these gaps are acceptable? Do you think they will exchange other one for me if it's been shortened?*
> 
> A bit upset about it right now! Please help & thank you very much!


 
I personally would call VCA and say thanks for making it shorter, but while its in the shop, can you please give me another one, I cannot live with the gap, its a present from DH after all. Just imo.

If its not noticeable, I would take it, but things like this can bug some people, so its understandable.


----------



## birkin101

I love this picture!!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## kim_mac

bitten - have a wonderful time in paris!  

birkin101 - thanks for all that alhambra eye candy!  it's making me want more!


----------



## sbelle

Birkin101--thanks for all the great pictures!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for the pics *Birkin101*!


----------



## sbelle

^oh sammyjoe, I love your new avatar!!!!!!


----------



## birkin101

My pleasure, can you tell Alhambra Collection is on my wishlist....I think I am obsessed.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Bitten

*mrb4bags*, *sbelle*, *Sammyjoe*, *fendibbag*, *LaVan*, *kim_mac* - thank you all for your kind words ladies!! I am so excited but it has truly been exhausting getting here! Now I am ready to 

I can't wait to visit Cartier and VCA and Hermes - something will definitely be making the return journey with me 

*LaVan*, I was so inspired by your wardrobe pics for your recent trip to the city of light, it is making it easier for me to pack! Just one more day and then I am on that plane baby!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

sbelle said:


> ^oh sammyjoe, I love your new avatar!!!!!!


 
Thanks *sbelle* I have been staying away from BV, the bags there are just seriously tempting and the lovely ladies there have such stunning bags, my money tree would be wilted

I hope you get some alhambra soon *Birkin101*

Have a safe trip* Bitten*


----------



## Bethc

Have a great trip Bitten, I can't wait to see your new goodies!!


----------



## Suzie

Bitten said:


> *mrb4bags*, *sbelle*, *Sammyjoe*, *fendibbag*, *LaVan*, *kim_mac* - thank you all for your kind words ladies!! I am so excited but it has truly been exhausting getting here! Now I am ready to
> 
> I can't wait to visit Cartier and VCA and Hermes - something will definitely be making the return journey with me
> 
> *LaVan*, I was so inspired by your wardrobe pics for your recent trip to the city of light, it is making it easier for me to pack! Just one more day and then I am on that plane baby!!


 Bitten, Have an amazing trip overseas!!!!


----------



## tbbbjb

birkin101 said:


>



*Birkin101* - So much beautiful eye candy!!!  I especially love the quadruple magic dangling earrings...Yum Yum!

*Bitten* - Hope you have a wonderful trip!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## sbelle

^Call me crazy, but I do not think I'd be wearing my 20 motif like that.  It would hard to tell what people are staring at--my necklace or my......






birkin101 said:


> My pleasure, can you tell Alhambra Collection is on my wishlist....*I think I am obsessed*.



Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## twigski

^ITA. Why does this lady's 20 motif look so much shorter than Reese's?


----------



## sbelle

^Wow--I missed that.  

Maybe it's my eyes playing tricks on me, but the space between Reece's clovers looks bigger than the space between the other woman's (I don't know who she is).  Maybe the lady had it made specially so it would hang down in her cleavage like that.


----------



## HermesFSH

Great pics!

There's more on the Celebrities and VCA thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ir-van-cleef-and-arpels-jewelry-286644-9.html

So many lovely pieces!


----------



## chancetodoover

Hi, does anyone have a SA in NYC they recommend? I'm interested in the 20 vintage alhambra necklace. This would be my first VCA piece. Thanks! Does anyone know if the NMs in NYC have a VCA boutique? 

Thanks!


----------



## kimber418

There is not a Neiman Marcus in NYC. There is a Bergdorf Goodman.....
The Van Cleef store is connected to Bergdorfs on 5th ave.....


----------



## Bethc

Chance - I'm sorry, we do not have NMs in NYC... we do have Bergdorfs, which is where the VCA boutique is, 57th and 5th...  My SA's name is Diane, depending on when you go, she's going to Paris the end of this week.  If you ask for her and she's not there, they will find someone to help you... Good Luck!!


----------



## chancetodoover

Bethc said:


> Chance - I'm sorry, we do not have NMs in NYC... we do have Bergdorfs, which is where the VCA boutique is, 57th and 5th...  My SA's name is Diane, depending on when you go, she's going to Paris the end of this week.  If you ask for her and she's not there, they will find someone to help you... Good Luck!!



Thanks so much for the info, Bethc! I just moved to NYC from CA so wasn't aware there aren't any NMs here. I'll be sure to go to Bergdorfs!


----------



## Longchamp

sbelle said:


> Maybe it's my eyes playing tricks on me, but the space between Reece's clovers looks bigger than the space between the other woman's (I don't know who she is). Maybe the lady had it made specially so it would hang down in her cleavage like that.


 
:lolots::lolots:

Reece's necklace does appear longer.


----------



## Suzie

Longchamp said:


> :lolots::lolots:
> 
> Reece's necklace does appear longer.



I love the look on Reece, the necklace looks beautiful worn casually!


----------



## kat99

Reese's looks like how mine does, I'm not sure if this lady had VCA custom make one or if it a different design/maker


----------



## surfergirljen

kat99 said:


> Reese's looks like how mine does, I'm not sure if this lady had VCA custom make one or if it a different design/maker



It occurred to me that she might have linked a bracelet and 10 motif together? It's definitely falling in a different place than my 20 motif does but looks kind of like my bracelet/necklace combo did?


----------



## surfergirljen

twigski said:


> ^ITA. Why does this lady's 20 motif look so much shorter than Reese's?



Okay now that I've looked again I'm 99% sure it's 15 motifs strung together (bracelet plus 10 motif)!


----------



## surfergirljen

birkin101 said:


>



OMG!!! Okay these did me in. I've looked at and wavered on that "rose gold magic alhambra breast cancer pendant" that the girl is wearing with the green 'hat' for like a year now and seeing it in that picture (the 2nd one here)  just finished me off! I called my friends at the Naples boutique and they still have ONE left - and it's currently being lengthened to 18 inches for me!! UGH I'd sworn I would stop buying as I just put my $$ into upgrading (again) my engagement ring to a 1.5 carat... but I just can't resist after seeing this pic!!

will post pics when I get it ... congrats on all the gorgeous purchases here ladies!! Drooling!!!


----------



## Bri 333

I love the necklace in this pic

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachmen...5&d=1283631284

Do you guys think that can be worn at the gym/in the shower/when sleeping?


----------



## Bri 333

Wow, that is beautiful. You must post pics when getting it. 




surfergirljen said:


> OMG!!! Okay these did me in. I've looked at and wavered on that "rose gold magic alhambra breast cancer pendant" that the girl is wearing with the green 'hat' for like a year now and seeing it in that picture (the 2nd one here) just finished me off! I called my friends at the Naples boutique and they still have ONE left - and it's currently being lengthened to 18 inches for me!! UGH I'd sworn I would stop buying as I just put my $$ into upgrading (again) my engagement ring to a 1.5 carat... but I just can't resist after seeing this pic!!
> 
> will post pics when I get it ... congrats on all the gorgeous purchases here ladies!! Drooling!!!


----------



## sbelle

surfergirljen said:


> It occurred to me that she might have linked a bracelet and 10 motif together? It's definitely falling in a different place than my 20 motif does but looks kind of like my bracelet/necklace combo did?



Good idea!  You could be right, but I thought I counted the clovers I could see.  I thought I got to 18.  Let me try again.

Not 18, but on 2 of the pics I can see 16.  Hmmm......a puzzle.


----------



## sbelle

surfergirljen said:


> I've looked at and wavered on that "rose gold magic alhambra breast cancer pendant" that the girl is wearing with the green 'hat' for like a year now and seeing it in that picture (the 2nd one here)  just finished me off! I called my friends at the Naples boutique and they still have ONE left - and it's currently being lengthened to 18 inches for me!! UGH I'd sworn I would stop buying as I just put my $$ into upgrading (again) my engagement ring to a 1.5 carat... but I just can't resist after seeing this pic!!



lol-- I know how it is!  I just ordered the single motif wop wg necklace.


----------



## tbbbjb

Originally Posted by kim_mac  View Post
quick question -

does anyone know the length of the 20 motif alhambra necklace? i know it's somewhere in this thread but i've been looking and can't find it.

thanks!

According to the VCA website it is 80cm or 31.5 inches, but I have recently actually measured a YG MOP and it was 34 inches.  Weird, don't you think!


----------



## tbbbjb

La Vanguardia: I just noticed on your signature that the sweet Sophie is 1 year old today.  Congratulations to you and your husband and a VERY Happy Birthday to dear Sophie!  

My baby girl is 10 months old so I *love* reading the little snippets about Sophie.  I am strongly considering purchasing the sweet butterfly necklace for her (as a 1 year birthday gift), but I think I would buy the adult length and have them add some jump rings and shorten it but ask to keep the chain for when she is older.  I would love to see a picture of your Sophie wearing her id bracelet on her little wrist to get an idea for scale and size.

Anyway, hope you had a marvelous day!


----------



## surfergirljen

Bri 333 said:


> I love the necklace in this pic
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachmen...5&d=1283631284
> 
> Do you guys think that can be worn at the gym/in the shower/when sleeping?



That's the one I just ordered! So pretty!!! 

I think sleeping would be fine - not shower/gym though. I have a feeling the sweat and water would loosen or harm the MOP eventually. Although it IS something that comes from the sea... LOL!


----------



## lemontart

surfergirljen said:


> OMG!!! Okay these did me in. I've looked at and wavered on that "rose gold magic alhambra breast cancer pendant" that the girl is wearing with the green 'hat' for like a year now and seeing it in that picture (the 2nd one here) just finished me off! I called my friends at the Naples boutique and they still have ONE left - and it's currently being lengthened to 18 inches for me!! UGH I'd sworn I would stop buying as I just put my $$ into upgrading (again) my engagement ring to a 1.5 carat... but I just can't resist after seeing this pic!!
> 
> will post pics when I get it ... congrats on all the gorgeous purchases here ladies!! Drooling!!!


 
Can't wait to see your necklace!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## loves

darn that pic makes me want a 20 motif!


----------



## Bri 333

I need a VCA necklace that can withstand the shower/gym/sleep as I am really bad about taking them off  Any ideas?




surfergirljen said:


> That's the one I just ordered! So pretty!!!
> 
> I think sleeping would be fine - not shower/gym though. I have a feeling the sweat and water would loosen or harm the MOP eventually. Although it IS something that comes from the sea... LOL!


----------



## tbbbjb

Bri 333 said:


> I need a VCA necklace that can withstand the shower/gym/sleep as I am really bad about taking them off  Any ideas?



Maybe the solid gold vintage alhambra in either 10 or 20 motif?


----------



## kim_mac

anything in wg/yg with or without diamonds.  not the other stones like mop, onyx, etc.


----------



## Bri 333

The girls here said the 10 motif wouldn't be able to withstand the shower/gym. So I was thinking a one motif would be okay, but maybe the stones are still too precious and would get damaged.




tbbbjb said:


> Maybe the solid gold vintage alhambra in either 10 or 20 motif?


----------



## Bri 333

So MOP and Onyx would get damaged? Right now I wear a Tiffany Elsa Perreti heart pendant but was hoping to switch to a VCA necklace someday.




kim_mac said:


> anything in wg/yg with or without diamonds. not the other stones like mop, onyx, etc.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Looking forward to seeing all of your lovely purchases!


----------



## Suzie

birkin101 said:


>


They all have great tans too!


----------



## golf&purses02

I meant to share the good news weeks ago.  A few days after my posts here my necklace arrived.  Sbelle is right I love the 18" length.  I love the necklace.  It is a single motif made of yellow gold and black onyx.  I have now decided to save for the Magic Alhambra necklace!


----------



## surfergirljen

Bri 333 said:


> The girls here said the 10 motif wouldn't be able to withstand the shower/gym. So I was thinking a one motif would be okay, but maybe the stones are still too precious and would get damaged.



Yes... I would stay away from the MOP and Onxy and Turquoise - my SA said that they are all quite permeable and could be dulled/affected by too much water/conditioners/suntan lotions etc.  I totally understand, I tend to bring one necklace out and then leave it on for weeks at a time! But I don't do that with my VCA ones. I really don't think sleeping in them or the odd shower would harm them, but I wouldn't leave mine on all day/gym/shower/etc. 

I think the poster above made a great suggestion!  If you go on the VCA website under "Alhambra" you'll find the classic gold ones that are all gold... that would be an excellent "everyday lazy girl" necklace!

Of course there are always the diamond ones...    hee hee.


----------



## birkin101

Is this VCA?


----------



## Bethc

Just a little unexpected reveal, I went to Fashion's Night out and VCA was showing the new Perlee items... I really liked them, so I added something to my collection... pink gold hoops!!


----------



## sbelle

I was just wondering if anyone got VCA tonight!   The hoops are drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Bethc

Thanks... 

I also stopped at Chanel, met Largerfeld and custom made 2 pairs of ballet flats... it was a pretty good night!!!


----------



## tbbbjb

*Bethc*: Wow!  That does sound like a great might!  You lucky lady 

Congratulations on the earrings (they are lovely!) and the shoes (Wow! what color did you get?)! 

I love the Perlee line, I just wish they made that one bangle bracelet with out the VCA on it, I am not interested in advertising for them.  My SA said that there might be a bracelet or a cuff without it and she suggested having it engraved with my kids names and I thought that that was a neat idea.  I just *love* the bracelet so much.  I just ordered and received a Penny Preville bracelet that was a similar style but with 9 little diamonds in it, but only on the front, the back just had the holes and it looked unfinished to me.  I could not believe that they did that and it was not listed in the Neiman Marcus description at all!  Very disappointed, because it definitely would have been a keeper.  I even thought of taking it to my jeweler and having him add the extra diamonds, but I think it would make more sense to get a custom piece exactly as I want it and not pay for the designer name.

I attached an image I found on the internet, I could not get the NM picture to save.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Love your earrings *Bethc*! Looking forward to seeing your custom ballet flats! Cool spot with Mr Lagerfield!


----------



## LZ130

I recently got my first piece of VCA and I really love it. It is the special edition wg with mop and diamond in the middle. I am really interested in the 2010 special edition, does anyone have an idea what it will be? I am located in Asia so I am not sure if my boutique will carry many.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats LZ130! Lovely pendant and necklace!

With regards to the solid gold alhambra necklaces, I think *Graycat5* has one, it is really stunning. Also a solid gold frivole pendant necklace would also work.


----------



## tbbbjb

*LZ130*: Congratulations.  It looks lovely!  How about some modeling shots?


----------



## sbelle

tbbbjb said:


> I just ordered and received a Penny Preville bracelet that was a similar style but with 9 little diamonds in it, but only on the front, the back just had the holes and it looked unfinished to me.  I could not believe that they did that and it was not listed in the Neiman Marcus description at all!  Very disappointed, because it definitely would have been a keeper.  I even thought of taking it to my jeweler and having him add the extra diamonds, but I think it would make more sense to get a custom piece exactly as I want it and not pay for the designer name.



I love Penny Preville!  I saw that bracelet at NM Online and thought it was gorgeous.  Too bad the back looked so unfinished.


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> I love Penny Preville!  I saw that bracelet at NM Online and thought it was gorgeous.  Too bad the back looked so unfinished.


*sbelle*: Thanks for the picture, that's the one that I tried to load.  It is even more gorgeous in person, I just wish the diamonds went all the way around.  Since you are familiar with her pieces, is this normal?  I even emailed on the Penny Preville site to see if they had another version with diamonds all the way around.  I have not gotten a response as of yet.  This piece is not on her site, so I wonder if it is an NM exclusive.  What pieces of hers do you have?


----------



## birkin101




----------



## sbelle

tbbbjb said:


> *sbelle*:   Since you are familiar with her pieces, is this normal?  I even emailed on the Penny Preville site to see if they had another version with diamonds all the way around.  I have not gotten a response as of yet.  This piece is not on her site, so I wonder if it is an NM exclusive.  What pieces of hers do you have?



I only have Penny Preville earrings (5 pair!) , so I don't have any experience with her bracelets or necklaces. It would be very disappointing to receive a bracelet where the diamonds were only on the front.  I think that should have been clearly explained in the description and pictures.  If the back of the bracelet is different than the front, then you should have a picture of the back.


----------



## park56

Happy Sunday,

Did you ladies see the 2010 Breast Cancer benefit piece from VCA?  

It's a solid rose gold single-motif Vintage Alhambra pendant.  It think it was under $1,900 if I recall correctly.


----------



## surfergirljen

Hi there Park56! I JUST bought it! It's actually a rose gold MAGIC alhambra pendant (the bigger one ... look a few pages back and you'll see my post) and it was $2950 USD. She gave me the pre-price hike price because I'd been looking at it for a while. I'm not sure how many are left ... they only made 100 and only in the US. Good luck!  As far as I know it's the only rose gold alhambra item they've made (but I could be wrong). It's gorgeous! When it arrives I'll post pictures!


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> Just a little unexpected reveal, I went to Fashion's Night out and VCA was showing the new Perlee items... I really liked them, so I added something to my collection... pink gold hoops!!



Beth they are GORGEOUS!!! I love love! Am dying that you met Lagerfeld - he's such a dandy, love it!


----------



## CDNinNYC

Hey Everyone!  I'm new to Van Cleef and am interested in buying my first piece.  Does anyone have a SA they could recommend at the White Plains NM?  

TIA!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## calisnoopy

*birkin101* thanks for all the pics lately...surprised to see so many people with the magic alhambra necklace too haha


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Hello Wonderful ladies!:salute:

I am new to this wonderful addiction to Van Cleef!

I am planning on purchasing my first piece and would like your opinions/help! I am very interested in the single motif vintage Alhambra in YG with MOP. $1750 in the US. I also noticed that there is a pendant around that same price? What other wonderful pieces could I get around that price. I really would not want to spend more than that at the moment. Most of all just want a starter piece.

Thanks for all the advice in advance! Hope everyone has a wonderful day


----------



## birkin101

calisnoopy said:


> *birkin101* thanks for all the pics lately...surprised to see so many people with the magic alhambra necklace too haha


 
My pleasure, c*alisnoopy*! My obsession continues!!! I seriosly need to get my hands on one of those necklaces asap!


----------



## tbbbjb

I hope it is ok to post this.  If not, please mods edit away 

My SA at a VCA boutique, who is just **wonderful*,* has a gotten in a couple of these previously sold out limited edition pieces.  There were only 100 of each made to commemorate Van Cleef & Arpels' 70th Anniversary of the American Adventure.  She has gotten a hold of a few of these and strangely enough they are less then what they were when they initially came out in September 2009.  The Malachite necklace was priced at $6800 in 9/09 and now is $6650 and the Lapis Lazuli was $7200 in 9/09 and is now $7050.  If anyone is interested, please pm me and I will give you the VCA store and SA information.  I would just post it here, but I am not sure if it is allowed.

The picture that I have attached is *Bethc*'s.  Aren't these necklaces just drool worthy?  If I had the money I would be purchasing 2 of the Lapis Lazuli ones right now!!  BTW, She has 3 Lapis Lazuli necklaces and just 2 of the Malachite.  Unfortunately, I do not have the funds right now, so that is why I am posting it so maybe a fellow tpfer can benefit from this information and own one of these lovelies.  Timing is everything, I have wanted the Lapis Lazuli ones (I wanted 2 for a 20 motif) for so long, but just made another big purchase so I just cannot do it now


----------



## tbbbjb

birkin101 said:


>



Is that a Malachite 20 motif?  or am I the only one seeing green?


----------



## Chipper

That's really great news!  I hope a dear tPFer scores!



tbbbjb said:


> I hope it is ok to post this.  If not, please mods edit away
> 
> My SA at a VCA boutique, who is just **wonderful*,* has a gotten in a couple of these previously sold out limited edition pieces.  There were only 100 of each made to commemorate Van Cleef & Arpels' 70th Anniversary of the American Adventure.  She has gotten a hold of a few of these and strangely enough they are less then what they were when they initially came out in September 2009.  The Malachite necklace was priced at $6800 in 9/09 and now is $6650 and the Lapis Lazuli was $7200 in 9/09 and is now $7050.  If anyone is interested, please pm me and I will give you the VCA store and SA information.  I would just post it here, but I am not sure if it is allowed.
> 
> The picture that I have attached is *Bethc*'s.  Aren't these necklaces just drool worthy?  If I had the money I would be purchasing 2 of the Lapis Lazuli ones right now!!  BTW, She has 3 Lapis Lazuli necklaces and just 2 of the Malachite.  Unfortunately, I do not have the funds right now, so that is why I am posting it so maybe a fellow tpfer can benefit from this information and own one of these lovelies.  Timing is everything, I have wanted the Lapis Lazuli ones (I wanted 2 for a 20 motif) for so long, but just made another big purchase so I just cannot do it now


----------



## Chipper

Welcome!

The pendants are beautiful, there are also bracelets from the Sweet line that would put you at just under $1k before taxes.  I'm sure others will chime in.

To give you more ideas, my first VCA starter was the Sweet pendant in MOP clover (~$1k at the time).  I'm going to paste in the link to my reveal thread so you can see pictures (plus, it's such a sweet memory for me and I got to share it with Bri333):

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ed-alhambra-spain-but-should-tide-386656.html

Can you tell I'm due for my second piece, LOL?  HTH!  



Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Hello Wonderful ladies!:salute:
> 
> I am new to this wonderful addiction to Van Cleef!
> 
> I am planning on purchasing my first piece and would like your opinions/help! I am very interested in the single motif vintage Alhambra in YG with MOP. $1750 in the US. I also noticed that there is a pendant around that same price? What other wonderful pieces could I get around that price. I really would not want to spend more than that at the moment. Most of all just want a starter piece.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice in advance! Hope everyone has a wonderful day


----------



## park56

surfergirljen said:


> Hi there Park56! I JUST bought it! It's actually a rose gold MAGIC alhambra pendant (the bigger one ... look a few pages back and you'll see my post) and it was $2950 USD. She gave me the pre-price hike price because I'd been looking at it for a while. I'm not sure how many are left ... they only made 100 and only in the US. Good luck!  As far as I know it's the only rose gold alhambra item they've made (but I could be wrong). It's gorgeous! When it arrives I'll post pictures!




Hi Surfergirljen!

I went back a few pages and saw your pendant - rose gold Magic Alhambra with the MOP.  It's very, very lovely, congratulations!!  I think the one I just saw is new for October 2010 (Breast Cancer Awareness Month) and is the "regular" size, in solid rose gold (without the MOP). If I see it in person at the VCA store I will definitely confirm.


----------



## CDNinNYC

^^ park56, if you see it, please let us know.  I would love a rose gold pendant.  I was at VCA NYC today and asked a SA if she had any info on the VCA 2010 Breast Cancer Awareness piece and she knew nothing about it.     I picked up a RG perlee ring to tide me over in the meantime, though.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Chipper said:


> Welcome!
> 
> The pendants are beautiful, there are also bracelets from the Sweet line that would put you at just under $1k before taxes.  I'm sure others will chime in.
> 
> To give you more ideas, my first VCA starter was the Sweet pendant in MOP clover (~$1k at the time).  I'm going to paste in the link to my reveal thread so you can see pictures (plus, it's such a sweet memory for me and I got to share it with Bri333):
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ed-alhambra-spain-but-should-tide-386656.html
> 
> Can you tell I'm due for my second piece, LOL?  HTH!


Thank you so much for your sweet words. I love your necklace it is a beauty! I saw the sweet collection but feel it may be to small on my neck. I plan on calling a store due to one not being near me


----------



## Chipper

*ilovehandbags27*, funny thing is (I certainly didn't feel this way at the time) that is why I am now wanting a bigger piece for my second turn.  

Sweet is definitely tiny, but it would look great layered, especially if I decide to go with another "regular" sized pendant.  

For reference, I just measured mine and chain length is 15 inches.


----------



## Chipper

This sounds beautiful.  I should give rose gold another try.  In the past, it just has never seemed to look that great on my skin tone.



park56 said:


> Hi Surfergirljen!
> 
> I went back a few pages and saw your pendant - rose gold Magic Alhambra with the MOP.  It's very, very lovely, congratulations!!  I think the one I just saw is new for October 2010 (Breast Cancer Awareness Month) and is the "regular" size, in solid rose gold (without the MOP). If I see it in person at the VCA store I will definitely confirm.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Chipper said:


> *ilovehandbags27*, funny thing is (I certainly didn't feel this way at the time) that is why I am now wanting a bigger piece for my second turn.
> 
> Sweet is definitely tiny, but it would look great layered, especially if I decide to go with another "regular" sized pendant.
> 
> For reference, I just measured mine and chain length is 15 inches.


Yay! I just ordered it!!!!! I'm like dancing around while my husband just cracks up! Love him he is such an enabler! 

I will do a reveal once it comes! Thanks again for all your sweet words...


----------



## Bri 333

I remember that day, it was a truly memorable experience to be there when she got her first VCA piece. You are definitely due for your second piece and I am finally getting my first piece  We have to get them on the same day. Jasmine better get the Perrier and chocolates ready 





Chipper said:


> Welcome!
> 
> The pendants are beautiful, there are also bracelets from the Sweet line that would put you at just under $1k before taxes. I'm sure others will chime in.
> 
> To give you more ideas, my first VCA starter was the Sweet pendant in MOP clover (~$1k at the time). I'm going to paste in the link to my reveal thread so you can see pictures (plus, it's such a sweet memory for me and I got to share it with Bri333):
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ed-alhambra-spain-but-should-tide-386656.html
> 
> Can you tell I'm due for my second piece, LOL? HTH!


----------



## Bri 333

Can't wait to see your first piece. Congrats!!!!!!!!!




Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Yay! I just ordered it!!!!! I'm like dancing around while my husband just cracks up! Love him he is such an enabler!
> 
> I will do a reveal once it comes! Thanks again for all your sweet words...


----------



## Chipper

*Bri333*, it will definitely be special if we can get VCA together!  It would make sense, too, to keep up the tradition we've started thanks to tPF! XOXO  

*ilovehandbags27*, that is great news!  Which piece did you end up going with?


----------



## Sammyjoe

That is really kind of you *tbbbjb* 

I hope that your SA can just mislay/stash 2 lapis for you until a later date!

*Ilovehandbags27,CDNinNYC,SufergirlJen* congrats on all of your VCA!


----------



## sbelle

A few pictures from the windows of VCA on 5th Avenue yesterday.  Sorry for the quality -- was using my Iphone.  


















Sadly, I wasn't able to spend any time there.  I was really wanting to look at the yellow gold vintage alhambra necklaces and the hoops from the perlee line that *bethc* got.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for the pics *sbelle*!:coolpics:


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Thanks ladies! I'm so excited! I purchased the single motif vintage Alhambra in yg with mop. I had to order it out of state as they don't have one near me so I have to wait until probably Tuesday of next week. They have to send me a credit card imprint first? For security and fraud purposes since they are accommodating me and sending the piece to my office. I will not be home nor will my husband be to sign for it so I'd rather wait and know when I'm getting it I guess! I'm just so excited haha! Thanks again for joining in my excitement and cant wait to show you ladies!!!! Have a wonderful day


----------



## tbbbjb

Where is LaVan?  I am missing her on this thread. Hope all is well with her and she is just busy with Sophie or on a adventure. . .


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

tbbbjb said:


> Is that a Malachite 20 motif? or am I the only one seeing green?


 
It is green on my screen as well.


----------



## Chipper

Great eye candy!

Does the Perlee line have any yellow gold pieces at all?  So far I have seen only white and rose.

TIA!


----------



## park56

CDNinNYC said:


> ^^ park56, if you see it, please let us know.  I would love a rose gold pendant.  I was at VCA NYC today and asked a SA if she had any info on the VCA 2010 Breast Cancer Awareness piece and she knew nothing about it.     I picked up a RG perlee ring to tide me over in the meantime, though.



Hi there! I definitely will.  If you're new a bookstore or newsstand, it is featured in the October 2010 issue of Marie Claire (Katie Holmes on the cover) on page 76.  You can't miss it.  I think these pieces usually debut in October for breast cancer awareness month, so that may explain why the SA didn't know about it yet.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## tbbbjb

Chipper said:


> Great eye candy!
> 
> Does the Perlee line have any yellow gold pieces at all?  So far I have seen only white and rose.
> 
> TIA!


According to my old SA the only piece of Perlee that was/ is made in yellow gold is the thin ring.  I have yet to confirm that for certain with my newer SA who is a wealth of knowledge on all things VCA, but most importantly what she does not know she does not try to bluff to tell me something she honestly says that she does not know and will find out for certain and she does!

I have yet to ask her, but I will and will post here with my answer unless someone else beats me to it.


----------



## tbbbjb

birkin101 said:


> It is green on my screen as well.



So would that be a true vintage piece (The item that looks like a vintage Alhambra 20 motif necklace with Malchite) or maybe a custom piece?  It is not the 2 of the 10 motif LE ones made into one as it does not have any solid gold motifs alternating with the malachite motifs.  Any thoughts?


----------



## emmykate

These are so popular! I like them, but my fiance hates the way they look...my aunt has a gorgeous MOP set in gold. She's petite though--I am tall and they look too "girly" on me


----------



## golconda

check this auction on ebay  320590640752
I think the modeling picture is one I have seen here.
If it is your stolen pic, please report to ebay.


----------



## Dabyachunv

Heres the link to the auction golconda posted about:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-van-cleef-alhambra-necklace-MAGIC-48-inches-/320590640752


----------



## sbelle

I received my wg wmop single motif necklace from NM today.  I was always worreid that it would look too dainty on me, but I love it.  I didn't realize that you can make it either 16 or 18 inches!

My house was so dark today I could not get a good picture, but here it is anyway!


----------



## tbbbjb

Congrats *sbelle*!  Is it just the regular standard size one?  It looks bigger somehow.  The MOP on this one is particularly nice.  Enjoy it!  

Does anyone know if all the single motif necklaces come with the 16" and 18" option?


----------



## tbbbjb

golconda said:


> check this auction on ebay  320590640752
> I think the modeling picture is one I have seen here.
> If it is your stolen pic, please report to ebay.



I hope not, but the seller has zero feedback and that is usually not a good sign.


----------



## surfergirljen

park56 said:


> Hi Surfergirljen!
> 
> I went back a few pages and saw your pendant - rose gold Magic Alhambra with the MOP.  It's very, very lovely, congratulations!!  I think the one I just saw is new for October 2010 (Breast Cancer Awareness Month) and is the "regular" size, in solid rose gold (without the MOP). If I see it in person at the VCA store I will definitely confirm.



Oh no way!! Oh that sounds gorgeous! Please do post a picture if you find one - I'd love love to see that too!! And thank you!!


----------



## Bri 333

Congrats on your necklace, it is beautiful!!!!!! 





sbelle said:


> I received my wg wmop single motif necklace from NM today. I was always worreid that it would look too dainty on me, but I love it. I didn't realize that you can make it either 16 or 18 inches!
> 
> My house was so dark today I could not get a good picture, but here it is anyway!


----------



## twigski

tbbbjb said:


> twigski: Thanks so much. I called and they said they do not have it and it does not exist. Did it look like mop to you or pave diamond?


 
I guess I was wrong? I finally borrowed my friend's OK mag & the earrings are mop NOT pave. I'll try to post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats on your necklace sbelle!

Boo to the bogus seller!!! *Part of me* thinks that it might be a member here's auction however. Thanks for the warning Golconda, it has 22 bids already.


----------



## sbelle

tbbbjb said:


> Congrats *sbelle*!  Is it just the regular standard size one?
> 
> Does anyone know if all the single motif necklaces come with the 16" and 18" option?



It is the regular standard size one, I think I just have a bad picture !  

I have never even considered this one before so didn't know any of the details.  I was surprised when I found out that it is adjusted between 16 adn 18 inches.  I just assumed that was the same on all single motifs.


----------



## surfergirljen

surfergirljen said:


> Oh no way!! Oh that sounds gorgeous! Please do post a picture if you find one - I'd love love to see that too!! And thank you!!



Park56, is this the 2010 Breast Cancer Pink necklace you saw?

http://www.luxurylaunches.com/fashion/van_cleef_arpels_pink_alhambra_pendant.php


----------



## CDNinNYC

Park56, I picked up the magazine, thanks!

Here's a photo for those interested in the 2010 Breast Cancer Awareness VCA RG pendant.


----------



## twigski

surfergirljen said:


> Park56, is this the 2010 Breast Cancer Pink necklace you saw?
> 
> http://www.luxurylaunches.com/fashion/van_cleef_arpels_pink_alhambra_pendant.php


 I think that's from a few years ago....I wish I would have purchased that one!


----------



## twigski

Here's the picture of the 3 motif magic earrings. I'm sure it is mop as the color matches w/the ring. Maybe it is custom? I have the 6 motif magic necklace in wht & gray mop & i notice the one Kelly Rutherford wears the colors are a bit different.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Congrats to everyone who got fabulous VCA goodies! 

*tbbjb - *Thanks for your birthday wishes to DD. I was MIA for a while as we were on vacation. 

I wore my Cosmos necklace, Vintage Alhambra WG/MOP earclips and Two Butterflies BTF ring on our vacation. More pictures here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-83.html#post16635303


----------



## Sammyjoe

Welcome back La Van and belated birthday wishes to Sophie.
Loving your holiday pictures.


----------



## sbelle

surfergirljen said:


> Park56, is this the 2010 Breast Cancer Pink necklace you saw?
> 
> http://www.luxurylaunches.com/fashion/van_cleef_arpels_pink_alhambra_pendant.php



Here's the picture


----------



## calisnoopy

golconda said:


> check this auction on ebay 320590640752
> I think the modeling picture is one I have seen here.
> If it is your stolen pic, please report to ebay.


 
It is stolen...if only there was an easy way to have eBay pull the auction...



Dabyachunv said:


> Heres the link to the auction golconda posted about:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-van-cleef-alhambra-necklace-MAGIC-48-inches-/320590640752


 
OMG this is my pic...2nd time this has happened already--this was back before i watermarked my pics and all...

The first time which was a few months ago...a TPFer alerted me to it but eBay needed me to do all this verification and the listing ended and people had actually bid up to like 2K usd for this...which is crazy to think you'd get this necklace for 2K from a seller with like 5 feedback...

And now a seller with 0 feedback...i mean, there are honest first time sellers, we all started with 0 feedback at some point but i dunno, probably wouldn't try to sell such an expensive piece right away...



tbbbjb said:


> I hope not, but the seller has zero feedback and that is usually not a good sign.


 
^^totally agree


----------



## calisnoopy

^^i also wonder why the sudden listing of the Magic Alhambra necklace too...though I have noticed lots of pics of it on celebs recently on this thread too...maybe thats why?


----------



## Sammyjoe

calisnoopy said:


> And now a seller with 0 feedback*...i mean, there are honest first time sellers, we all started with 0 feedback at some poin*t but i dunno, probably wouldn't try to sell such an expensive piece right away...


 
That was my thought also. Ebay must pull this auction!!! It is awful that people simply steal other peoples photos!!


----------



## twigski

La Van- I have major VCA envy right now!!


----------



## kim_mac

congrats on the pretty necklace, sbelle.

la van, we missed you.  congrats on DD 1st birthday!  love love love the modeling pics of all your vca!!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## CDNinNYC

sbelle said:


> Here's the picture



Looks like this pendant came out in 2006, right?  That's when the article about it was written.

$1000 to charity for every pendant sold was pretty generous of VCA!


----------



## park56

surfergirljen said:


> Oh no way!! Oh that sounds gorgeous! Please do post a picture if you find one - I'd love love to see that too!! And thank you!!



You are welcome, Surfergirljen!


----------



## park56

CDNinNYC said:


> Looks like this pendant came out in 2006, right?  That's when the article about it was written.
> 
> $1000 to charity for every pendant sold was pretty generous of VCA!



Thank you for posting the MC picture!


----------



## park56

twigski said:


> I think that's from a few years ago....I wish I would have purchased that one!



I had the chance to buy it and I didn't act on it - I am so regretting it.  I saw a photo of someone wearing it and the pink sapphires really "jump".  Sigh.


----------



## tbbbjb

twigski said:


> I guess I was wrong? I finally borrowed my friend's OK mag & the earrings are mop NOT pave. I'll try to post a pic tomorrow.





twigski said:


> Here's the picture of the 3 motif magic earrings. I'm sure it is mop as the color matches w/the ring. Maybe it is custom? I have the 6 motif magic necklace in wht & gray mop &  i notice the one Kelly Rutherford wears the colors are a bit different.



Thanks so much *twigski*:  I really kept looking at the picture trying to figure out how they could possibly be pave diamonds and look so much like MOP.  They were even trying to convince me that the ring was pave diamonds as well.  I really was thinking what a shame that so much money was spent on pave diamonds and yet they did not even sparkle.  I just do not understand why the SAs that I spoke with insisted that they are pave when they clearly do not look it.  Thanks for making me feel sane again, I knew they could not be pave!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Okay I'm sorry I've done the search and looked like so far back and I cannot find this!

Does anyone have a modelling or other pic of the single (small, thin) perlee ring? 

THANKS!!! Am considering it - is it really "only" $500 US?


----------



## CDNinNYC

^^  I just posted photos of mine in the other thread.  It was $550 pre-tax.


----------



## FashionLawyer

Hello ladies,

I am new in this forum however have been a lurker for a long time 
Currently I am waiting for my Lotus ring in size 49 which will be available in January and toying the idea of getting a diamond Frivole ring or Cosmos pendant at the moment.
I fell in love with diamond Cosmos pendant when I saw Carrie wore hers in SATC 2, and was wondering whether you lovely ladies know how much is the large one (that she wore in the movie) cost? Does that double as a pin as well?
For diamond WG Frivole ring, does anyone have one and could kindly enough share her experience and maybe model the ring for me?

Many many thanks in advance and I really appreciate your help 

FashionLawyer/Cielo Azul


----------



## sbelle

When I was last in VCA, the SA showed me how to combine different vintage alhambra necklaces to create a look similar to what you might have on the Magic Alhambra necklace.

She took 10 motifs of white mop, black onyx, and yellow gold and combined them all together and I was surprised how good it looked.  Does anyone else wear their necklaces this way?


----------



## texasbrooke

oooh! I do.  Don't know if it looks like a Magic, but here you go.  Maybe I'm doing it wrong???


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> When I was last in VCA, the SA showed me how to combine different vintage alhambra necklaces to create a look similar to what you might have on the Magic Alhambra necklace.
> 
> She took 10 motifs of white mop, black onyx, and yellow gold and combined them all together and I was surprised how good it looked.  Does anyone else wear their necklaces this way?



Could you please elaborate?  I cannot really visualize what you mean.


----------



## tbbbjb

texasbrooke said:


> oooh! I do.  Don't know if it looks like a Magic, but here you go.  Maybe I'm doing it wrong???



I am in major awe of your beautiful collection.


----------



## sbelle

texasbrooke said:


> oooh! I do.  Don't know if it looks like a Magic, but here you go.  Maybe I'm doing it wrong???



Exactly!  I hadn't ever thought of doing that --- I think it looks great (and looks great on you) !


----------



## La Vanguardia

sbelle said:


> When I was last in VCA, the SA showed me how to combine different vintage alhambra necklaces to create a look similar to what you might have on the Magic Alhambra necklace.
> 
> She took 10 motifs of white mop, black onyx, and yellow gold and combined them all together and I was surprised how good it looked.  Does anyone else wear their necklaces this way?



I toyed with the idea of combining my 10-motif YG/MOP with the 10-motif YG/Onyx, but still haven't convinced myself fully LOL! I do think it's very unique though and MOP and Onyx can both be separately used.


----------



## La Vanguardia

By the way, at Taipei Airport, they had a VCA boutique and I tried on the WG 3-flower Socrate earclips together with my small Cosmos necklace ... the combination was gorgeous and can be worn much easier together day/night compared to the Cosmos earclips.

I'd also love to try on the new Perlee pieces. They look fab and wearable. I'm liking the cuff also and it's nice that you can stack the rings and bracelets.


----------



## S_A_L

This is my first post in Jewelry box even in the purse forum. 

I love love VCA !!!  And plan to get myself a sweet Alhambra cornelian pendant as my first VCA purchase. Anyone happen to know the current price of it? TIA


----------



## birkin101




----------



## greenstars

Hi girls
i just wanted to share my 2new VCA necklaces, the butterfly is a vintage piece


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## twigski

bikin101-you find the best pics!!! would love it if you could add these pics to the vca celebrity thread too


----------



## sbelle

*greenstars*--Thanks for sharing-- love your necklaces!!  I just got the white mop single motif like yours!


----------



## birkin101

twigski said:


> bikin101-you find the best pics!!! would love it if you could add these pics to the vca celebrity thread too


 
Thanks, Twigski!!! I was actually thinking about that recently.


----------



## twigski

greenstars said:


> Hi girls
> i just wanted to share my 2new VCA necklaces, the butterfly is a vintage piece


 
Beautiful!! I need to stay away from this thread!! I am so wanting the wht mop single motif now!!


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> *greenstars*--Thanks for sharing-- love your necklaces!!  I just got the white mop single motif like yours!


*greenstars*: Congratulations on your new pieces!  *Love* your vintage butterfly!!!  Where did you find her?  The clover is nice too, of course, but your butterfly is exquisite!  Is that Malachite? And how is the edging done (it is hard to tell from the picture)?

*sbelle*: Congratulations on your new pendent! I hope it gives you many years of joy whenever you wear it!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Oh ladies I can hardly contain my excitement! I get my necklace tomorrow!!! Sorry just had to let it out!


----------



## La Vanguardia

tbbbjb said:


> La Vanguardia: I just noticed on your signature that the sweet Sophie is 1 year old today.  Congratulations to you and your husband and a VERY Happy Birthday to dear Sophie!
> 
> My baby girl is 10 months old so I *love* reading the little snippets about Sophie.  I am strongly considering purchasing the sweet butterfly necklace for her (as a 1 year birthday gift), but I think I would buy the adult length and have them add some jump rings and shorten it but ask to keep the chain for when she is older.  I would love to see a picture of your Sophie wearing her id bracelet on her little wrist to get an idea for scale and size.



Sorry for the late reply. Here's a picture of Sophie wearing the ID bracelet. It's adult size but I think the ID works perfectly fine for children and babies. I initially thought of getting her a necklace, but I opted for the ID bracelet since it's more personal. Also, I didn't like the other ID bracelets I've seen from Cartier or Tiffany. Sophie does wear a Cartier necklace, the Diamants Légers de Cartier with one diamond in YG. 






VCA put 2 additional rings in different lengths of the chain so that she can wear it as she ages. However, it's still a bit long so she hasn't worn it yet, only for modelling purposes for you. I really wanted her to be able to wear it for her first birthday and I thought the length would be fine already. Oh, well! I'm going to ask VCA to add another ring so she can wear it now. 






The back is engraved with her name and birthdate. The font is the name as the Van Cleef and Arpels one.






For sizing reference, here's a pic of DD wearing her Cartier necklace. I had Cartier shorten it and she wears it everyday with her amber necklace (for teething purposes, it's supposed to help ease the pain). By the way, I really love the closure of this necklace, with a hanging chain and the CC logo. There are also matching bracelets and earrings. I'm thinking of maybe getting the earrings later on.


----------



## FashionLawyer

*La Van *and* Wintotty*,

In need of your vast VCA expertise here
I posted a question a while back and was wondering if you can help me with itsy bitsy dilemma here:
Whilst waiting for my Lotus to arrive end of January, I am thinking to get a 2 flower Frivole WG pave diamonds; do you think it's too much to own 2 rings at the end or this is okay?
I see it Frivole could serve day wear and Lotus for night or Frivole for mon-thurs office wear and Lotus for fri-sun outings

*Many thanks!*
*FL*


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Here's a picture of Sophie wearing the ID bracelet. It's adult size but I think the ID works perfectly fine for children and babies. I initially thought of getting her a necklace, but I opted for the ID bracelet since it's more personal. Also, I didn't like the other ID bracelets I've seen from Cartier or Tiffany. Sophie does wear a Cartier necklace, the Diamants Légers de Cartier with one diamond in YG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VCA put 2 additional rings in different lengths of the chain so that she can wear it as she ages. However, it's still a bit long so she hasn't worn it yet, only for modelling purposes for you. I really wanted her to be able to wear it for her first birthday and I thought the length would be fine already. Oh, well! I'm going to ask VCA to add another ring so she can wear it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is engraved with her name and birthdate. The font is the name as the Van Cleef and Arpels one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sizing reference, here's a pic of DD wearing her Cartier necklace. I had Cartier shorten it and she wears it everyday with her amber necklace (for teething purposes, it's supposed to help ease the pain). By the way, I really love the closure of this necklace, with a hanging chain and the CC logo. There are also matching bracelets and earrings. I'm thinking of maybe getting the earrings later on.



OMG La Van.. that pic of Sophie's chubby little hands with VCA on them!! PRECIOUS beyond words! I love the script too and damn it now you're making me want to go and get two for my girls!! So beautiful!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Okay O.T. but am so banned... just bought this!!!


----------



## sbelle

^  Whoo hoo! It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## twigski

NICE choice Jen!!! Celine + VCA


----------



## surfergirljen

Thank you!! I'm so not a bag girl but when I saw that ad... I died! sigh!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Hello ladies....the update is I received my single motif yg mop necklace today. To give you some background I tried this necklace on quickly and fell in love super fast. I later did a phone order for it. I opened it and just was shocked at how tiny it was. It is not the sweet collection it is the vintage but it still is a bit tiny for me. I guess I need to give it a day to see how I feel. This is my first piece and don't really see anything else I would want to exchange it for. What are your thoughts? I obviously can't return it. Just wish I would fall in love with it again.


----------



## wintotty

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Hello ladies....the update is I received my single motif yg mop necklace today. To give you some background I tried this necklace on quickly and fell in love super fast. I later did a phone order for it. I opened it and just was shocked at how tiny it was. It is not the sweet collection it is the vintage but it still is a bit tiny for me. I guess I need to give it a day to see how I feel. This is my first piece and don't really see anything else I would want to exchange it for. What are your thoughts? I obviously can't return it. Just wish I would fall in love with it again.



I'm sorry you don't love it....if your issue is just the size of the motif, you might  want to try the magic single motif. I have WG x MOP and RG x MOP, and LOVE them both. It is much bigger than vintage one, and very striking! Rose Gold version was limited edition, so not sure if any are available now but you can ask SA to search for them....

On the other hand, I have vintage single motif black onyx and LOVE it so much. I can wear it very casually and goes so nicely with my simple style!


----------



## wintotty

FashionLawyer said:


> *La Van *and* Wintotty*,
> 
> In need of your vast VCA expertise here
> I posted a question a while back and was wondering if you can help me with itsy bitsy dilemma here:
> Whilst waiting for my Lotus to arrive end of January, I am thinking to get a 2 flower Frivole WG pave diamonds; do you think it's too much to own 2 rings at the end or this is okay?
> I see it Frivole could serve day wear and Lotus for night or Frivole for mon-thurs office wear and Lotus for fri-sun outings
> 
> *Many thanks!*
> *FL*



Hi there!

I really don't have much expertise like other ladies here including Ms.La Van!

Frivole 2 flower ring is GORGEOUS and very easy to use.....I have the YG version and very happy with it. I don't know how the diamond pave one may look (I'm sure it's GORGY), in terms of how casual you can wear. Trust me, I love wearing over the top accessories with simple clothing. But if you want something more casual and different from Lotus, you may want to look into YG version! It is surprisingly pretty without having diamonds pave everywhere, yet stands out quite a bit! (BTW if you want something really casual, how about the Alhambra BTF ring in grey x black mop?? The ring is very unique and gorgeous!)

Having said that, if you like the diamond pave version better GO FOR IT! You really can't get wrong in any VCA pieces in my opinion!


----------



## wintotty

OH WAIT A MINUTE, your question was if it is too much to own both rings.......NO WAY!!!
I own Lotus, 2 Butterfly, 2 Frivole YG, and Alhambra BTF rings, and still eyeing on the Cosmos Ring!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

wintotty said:


> I'm sorry you don't love it....if your issue is just the size of the motif, you might  want to try the magic single motif. I have WG x MOP and RG x MOP, and LOVE them both. It is much bigger than vintage one, and very striking! Rose Gold version was limited edition, so not sure if any are available now but you can ask SA to search for them....
> 
> On the other hand, I have vintage single motif black onyx and LOVE it so much. I can wear it very casually and goes so nicely with my simple style!


Thank you so much for your sweet words. I love simple and classic style. How much more is the magic?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats on your bag Surfergirljen.

Ilovehandbag, its a good idea to sleep on the vintage one you have, a few ladies have it here and love the classic style of it. If you dont love it, return and get something else if you cannot obtain a refund. The magic like Wintotty said is a larger pendant, it is still the simple classic style, just a larger motif. In the UK pre increase price was £1950. It could be worth exchanging the vintage you have for the magic.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Hi sammyjoe! Thank you so much for your idea as well. I looked to see the magic and actually remember seeing that in the store. It is quite a bit bigger than the vintage as I remember. I am going to wear the vintage today and see how I feel. I really do want a simple classic piece and hope this may be it. I'll update you all later today. Thanks so much again, i know you are the only ones that understand...


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Here is a picture as well...starting to grow on me i guess...


----------



## FashionLawyer

wintotty said:


> OH WAIT A MINUTE, your question was if it is too much to own both rings.......NO WAY!!!
> I own Lotus, 2 Butterfly, 2 Frivole YG, and Alhambra BTF rings, and still eyeing on the Cosmos Ring!


 
Dear *Wintotty*,

Many thanks for your kind advice!
Really appreciate it!! 
I got my frivole this afternoon and will show modelling pic tomorrow
It's *GORGY* alright with the bling-bling in the right way!! And I got the matching earrings too!
Work was manic today so to de-stress myself I went VCA binging!
You are absolutely *RIGHT*...we will never go wrong with VCA...I just know I will be in more trouble now since I begin collecting and I know it won't stop there
My Lotus will be ready for collection in January...Ooooohh...did I mention that when I tried the frivole I felt* instant orgasm*? :lolots::lolots:
 Who needs men if VCA could give the same gratification? 

xxxx
*FL*


----------



## La Vanguardia

*surfergirljen - *Oooh, I love that Celine bag and the leopard print is HOT! I've always admired this bag in the ads.

*ilovehandbags27 - *If you think the Vintage Alhambra is small, get the matching earclips and it will instantly be more fabulous! I know, I'm no help LOL! Sammyjoe is right and sleep on it. Then, if you still think it's small, exchange it for the Magic one although that only comes right now in WG and RG.

*FashionLawyer - *I guess you've made your decision already and what a way to decide ... even getting the matching earclips! Congrats and can't wait to see your modelling pics!


----------



## sbelle

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Here is a picture as well...starting to grow on me i guess...



I really love the way this necklace looks on you.  I just got the same necklace in white gold and one of the things I appreciate most about it is that it has such a feminine look.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Thank you ladies for your comments! It definitely is growing on me. I like how dainty this looks on, I guess the size at first was a bit of a shock. Ill keep it and see how it goes...*Lavan* the earrings may be in the future :lolots:

 to all for your advice!


----------



## Sammyjoe

good idea about the matching earrings La Van! Seriously, I think the vintage looks lovely on you ilovehandbags.


----------



## surfergirljen

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Thank you ladies for your comments! It definitely is growing on me. I like how dainty this looks on, I guess the size at first was a bit of a shock. Ill keep it and see how it goes...*Lavan* the earrings may be in the future :lolots:
> 
> to all for your advice!



Hey there!
I know what you mean... it's not huge, but that's kind of what's so pretty and feminine about it, you know? They say that the vintage alhambra necklaces are kind of the "new pearl necklace" in NYC... so think of it more as replacing a single diamond or pearl than as a statement piece. I was kind of surprised by how small and light mine is too but now I see how totally wearable and classic it is. I recently bought the magic one too (in RG/MOP) (I don't have it yet!) ... I bought the WG magic one a while back and felt like on me, it was a bit too much WOW factor - it's definitely THERE! I ended up returning it... When I tried the rose gold on it was a bit more subtle on my skin and I think I was ready for a bit more pow.  It was $2950 I think... quite a bit more and a different look - they may still be able to find you one (it's the breast cancer 2009 magic alhambra pendant) but I'd stick with the one you have - it's the ultimate classic VCA and a great one to build your collection around, and looks really pretty on you!


----------



## surfergirljen

wintotty said:


> You can see the color difference here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are not by VCA, but something I recently purchased...
> 
> Tiffany necklace.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Topaz x Diamond Ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!



Here's the magic (quoting you wintotty! I had to go look and see yours again, so excited to get my Breast Cancer Awareness pendant!) alhambra compared to the vintage, which you have... you can see it's quite a big bigger... both are gorgeous! I hope you fall in love again with your vintage classic one!   (Look under "you can see the colour difference here"... )


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

*Surfergirljen:* Your amazing! Thanks so much for everything! Yes I am getting more excited about it. My poor husband saw the disappointment on my face when I opened it. I just loved it when I tried it on and I guess just had a different idea of the size in mind. I agree the magic is a bit more wow. I like things more subtle for myself for everyday wear. I cant wait to see all your goodies you are getting. BTW the purse is fab! Thanks again for everything!


----------



## FashionLawyer

La Vanguardia said:


> *surfergirljen - *Oooh, I love that Celine bag and the leopard print is HOT! I've always admired this bag in the ads.
> 
> *ilovehandbags27 - *If you think the Vintage Alhambra is small, get the matching earclips and it will instantly be more fabulous! I know, I'm no help LOL! Sammyjoe is right and sleep on it. Then, if you still think it's small, exchange it for the Magic one although that only comes right now in WG and RG.
> 
> *FashionLawyer - *I guess you've made your decision already and what a way to decide ... even getting the matching earclips! Congrats and can't wait to see your modelling pics!


 
*Thank you Wintotty and Lavan*

I am extremely HAPPY with my purchases...here are the modelling pics.
Please excuse the poor iphone camera quality and if the resolution is not sharp ehough for your viewing pleasure.
My modest collection of Frivole 2 WG Pave ring and Earclips

I will post on 2 separate posting as the attachment too large.
Thank you for letting me share


----------



## FashionLawyer

*Love...LOve...Love*


----------



## FashionLawyer

The Earclips....for some reason I can't upload more than I pic..


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Fashionlawyer: absolutely beautiful!


----------



## FashionLawyer

I can't upload the last modelling pic of me wearing the earclips...the forum says I have exceed the maximum limit of picture posting..oh well.

Thank you for letting me share



 *FashionLawyer*

_"Fighting Justice for all in the name of Hermes, Chanel and VCA"_


----------



## FashionLawyer

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Fashionlawyer: absolutely beautiful!


 
Thank you Ilovehanbags27; I love your necklace, btw...I honestly think it looks *gorgeous* on you


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

FashionLawyer said:


> Thank you Ilovehanbags27; I love your necklace, btw...I honestly think it looks *gorgeous* on you


Thank you so much!  

Has anyone ever added to the chain to make it longer? I believe my chain is around 16 inches, i am used to wearing 18. I wonder how much it will be to have them add to it?

Thanks!


----------



## kim_mac

Ilovehandbags27 - I think you will either grow to love it more or the opposite.  I grew to love my sweet butterfly pendant even though it's super small.  it just looks dainty cute with the right outfit.  but i didn't love my diamond butterfly pendant - and it had to go back for an exchange.  you don't want to be stuck with something you don't love.  i think adding an inch or two costs a couple hundred USD.  

fashionlawyer - love the bling bling, esp the ring!  wow!  major congrats!  thanks for sharing the pics with us!!!


----------



## FashionLawyer

kim_mac said:


> Ilovehandbags27 - I think you will either grow to love it more or the opposite. I grew to love my sweet butterfly pendant even though it's super small. it just looks dainty cute with the right outfit. but i didn't love my diamond butterfly pendant - and it had to go back for an exchange. you don't want to be stuck with something you don't love. i think adding an inch or two costs a couple hundred USD.
> 
> fashionlawyer - love the bling bling, esp the ring! wow! major congrats! thanks for sharing the pics with us!!!


 
The pleasure is all on me, kim_mac


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats on your Frivole 2 WG Pave ring and Earclips *Fashionlawyer*


----------



## La Vanguardia

*FashionLawyer - *Wowza! Congrats on the Frivole set ... fabulous!


----------



## FashionLawyer

Dear * LaVan *and* Sammyjoe*,

for the sweet comments and THANK YOU for letting me share

Counting down to January now to get my Lotus


----------



## sbelle

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Has anyone ever added to the chain to make it longer? I believe my chain is around 16 inches, i am used to wearing 18. I wonder how much it will be to have them add to it?
> Thanks!



The single motif I just purchased is adjustable between 16 and 18 inches. I just assumed they all are -- I guess not!

This picture isn't great, but you can see to the right of the clasp there is another circle where you can hook the clasp.







Was your necklace purchased at a VCA boutique?  You can contact the SA and ask about adding length or even if they have the necklace like mine.  My experience with the more expensive necklaces is that the boutiques will sometimes add length without charge.   I don't know about this necklace though.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

sbelle said:


> The single motif I just purchased is adjustable between 16 and 18 inches. I just assumed they all are -- I guess not!
> 
> This picture isn't great, but you can see to the right of the clasp there is another circle where you can hook the clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was your necklace purchased at a VCA boutique?  You can contact the SA and ask about adding length or even if they have the necklace like mine.  My experience with the more expensive necklaces is that the boutiques will sometimes add length without charge.   I don't know about this necklace though.


Yes I purchased directly from the boutique. I wonder why mine is a bit shorter? Would just be my luck :lolots: I will just continue to wear it as is for now. I love your necklace as well in wg it's beautiful. Do you have any modeling pics yet? Hope you are enjoying her as well!


----------



## Accessorize*me

WOW! Your look FAB in the Frivole 2 Motif *FashionLawyer*! STUNNING!!
And how cool is it to have matching Earrings! CONGRATULATIONS!!!






I don't think it is too much to own both at all....I have the Pave Lotus Ring and the YG 8 Flower Frivole, and if I weren't so distracted by Pendants recently myself, wouldn't mind the 2 Flower Frivole in Pave YG myself! LOL!! You can't have too many VCAs...


----------



## wintotty

*Fashionlawer*,

SUPER GORGEOUS!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE the ring so much, isn't it so easy to wear yet so different???


----------



## FashionLawyer

Accessorize*me said:


> WOW! Your look FAB in the Frivole 2 Motif *FashionLawyer*! STUNNING!!
> And how cool is it to have matching Earrings! CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is too much to own both at all....I have the Pave Lotus Ring and the YG 8 Flower Frivole, and if I weren't so distracted by Pendants recently myself, wouldn't mind the 2 Flower Frivole in Pave YG myself! LOL!! You can't have too many VCAs...


 
Many thanks,* Accessorize*me*
These are my most extravagant collection to date and it's already addictive I wear them to work everyday now, pair with just a simple gold Rolex Oyster on the other hand and they are just stunning!
I saw your Lotus modelling pics in previous post and OMG...It's TDF!!
It was your pic and *Wintotty*'s that made me decide to order the Lotus! It's simply too GORGY! You have quite a collection there...perhaps I should branch out to pendants too?


----------



## FashionLawyer

wintotty said:


> *Fashionlawer*,
> 
> SUPER GORGEOUS!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE the ring so much, isn't it so easy to wear yet so different???


 
Dear *Wintotty*

Million thanks for helping me out with my dilemma, you're such a sweetie
I just *LOVE *my set so much and have been wearing them to work everyday now! You are bang on; they are soooo easy to wear and the effect is just STUNNING! My usual boring office attire looks expensive and stylish now for some reason
I know I'm not supposed to get the earclips too; remember when we had the discussion about the Lotus, my question was actually to ask your opinion about Lotus purchase *NOT* getting Lotus* AND* Frivole Pave Diamond set! Oh well...you only live once and life is short, right?

Ohhh....just realized you have 30 Orange Birkin! OMG...that's a stunner! Your VCA and H collection are just *FAB*!! Any chance you could model it with your gorgy Lotus?


----------



## wintotty

*Fashionlawer*,

H and VCA are beautifully expensive addiction......your collection is SUPER impressive with all the exotic leathers!! It seems like you are more of a Kelly girl than B girl! I don't own a Kelly yet.....still haven't decided which color since it is going to be the only Kelly I will own. 

You got the gorgeous white ostrich kelly, I have white swift ghw b35, and it just stands out more so than any other B I have. It is legal and sexy looking at the same time!

Well, I'm receiving the Iris B tomorrow, so I might post some pics with Lotus tomorrow.....


----------



## FashionLawyer

wintotty said:


> *Fashionlawer*,
> 
> H and VCA are beautifully expensive addiction......your collection is SUPER impressive with all the exotic leathers!! It seems like you are more of a Kelly girl than B girl! I don't own a Kelly yet.....still haven't decided which color since it is going to be the only Kelly I will own.
> 
> You got the gorgeous white ostrich kelly, I have white swift ghw b35, and it just stands out more so than any other B I have. It is legal and sexy looking at the same time!
> 
> Well, I'm receiving the Iris B tomorrow, so I might post some pics with Lotus tomorrow.....


 
OMG!! Pics please Wintotty!! Lotus and Birkin...*LETHAL COMBINATION*!!


----------



## FashionLawyer

wintotty said:


> *Fashionlawer*,
> 
> H and VCA are beautifully expensive addiction......your collection is SUPER impressive with all the exotic leathers!! It seems like you are more of a Kelly girl than B girl! I don't own a Kelly yet.....still haven't decided which color since it is going to be the only Kelly I will own.
> 
> You got the gorgeous white ostrich kelly, I have white swift ghw b35, and it just stands out more so than any other B I have. It is legal and sexy looking at the same time!
> 
> Well, I'm receiving the Iris B tomorrow, so I might post some pics with Lotus tomorrow.....


 
Dear *Wintotty*,

To solve your dilemma of which color kelly to choose for your first kelly, here is some eye candy for you
Apologies for posting it here, the PM doesn't have attachment to upload pics
I would recommend highly on *EXOTIC* skin as the effect is more stunning than the calf and since this is going to be your first kelly, exotic seems to be the best choice, don't you think?

Good luck on your selection and please-please-please post pics with your new *FAB* iris Birkin with my dream *Lotus*


----------



## wintotty

Thank you so much for pictures! They are all gorgeous....not sure if I'll go with exotics or not...but we'll talk about it in Hermes forum...

So, here's my new B and the LOTUS RING. These are iphone pics so not a good quality.....


----------



## wintotty

Oh, I don't know why it is upside down!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

wintotty said:


> Thank you so much for pictures! They are all gorgeous....not sure if I'll go with exotics or not...but we'll talk about it in Hermes forum...
> 
> So, here's my new B and the LOTUS RING. These are iphone pics so not a good quality.....


Absolutely beautiful! That ring is amazing! Any modeling pics? The bag is amazing too!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Beautiful iris Birkin and lotus ring *Wintotty*!! 

Your bag collection is simply amazing *fashion lawyer * 

All the ladies here have such wonderful taste


----------



## FashionLawyer

wintotty said:


> Thank you so much for pictures! They are all gorgeous....not sure if I'll go with exotics or not...but we'll talk about it in Hermes forum...
> 
> So, here's my new B and the LOTUS RING. These are iphone pics so not a good quality.....



OMG!!! Wintotty!!! What a FAB B and LOtus!!! Thank you for the pics! I am salivating nowwwwww


----------



## FashionLawyer

Sammyjoe said:


> Beautiful iris Birkin and lotus ring *Wintotty*!!
> 
> Your bag collection is simply amazing *fashion lawyer *
> 
> All the ladies here have such wonderful taste



Many thanks Sammyjoe


----------



## surfergirljen

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Has anyone ever added to the chain to make it longer? I believe my chain is around 16 inches, i am used to wearing 18. I wonder how much it will be to have them add to it?
> 
> Thanks!



Hey!
Yes they'll happily extend it by 2 inches at the boutique for free. My magic pendant is being lengthened to 18 as we speak! I'm going to do the same for my vintage one like yours. I agree 16 inches drives me crazy! I hate things tight on my neck. 18 is perfect IMHO!! Just call them up and ask them if you can bring it in to be lengthened.


----------



## Accessorize*me

FashionLawyer said:


> Many thanks,* Accessorize*me*
> These are my most extravagant collection to date and it's already addictive I wear them to work everyday now, pair with just a simple gold Rolex Oyster on the other hand and they are just stunning!
> I saw your Lotus modelling pics in previous post and OMG...It's TDF!!
> It was your pic and *Wintotty*'s that made me decide to order the Lotus! It's simply too GORGY! You have quite a collection there...perhaps I should branch out to pendants too?



 I agree.....VCA is so addictive! But I cheated on it with a little Boucheron recently....Shhhh 
Thank you! I'm sure you look smashing with your Ring paired with your Rolex! The beautfiul Frivole Ring pictures your posted are soooo enticing too...! ARGH! Yet another item to add to my Wish List!


----------



## Accessorize*me

wintotty said:


> Thank you so much for pictures! They are all gorgeous....not sure if I'll go with exotics or not...but we'll talk about it in Hermes forum...
> 
> So, here's my new B and the LOTUS RING. These are iphone pics so not a good quality.....



*Wintotty*, your pics are driving me insane!! We're Double Twins....! I am waiting for the exact same bag and your pics are making me very impatient!! LOL!!  Post more modelling pics please...Will love to see your stylish self working all your gorgeous gems!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

surfergirljen said:


> Hey!
> Yes they'll happily extend it by 2 inches at the boutique for free. My magic pendant is being lengthened to 18 as we speak! I'm going to do the same for my vintage one like yours. I agree 16 inches drives me crazy! I hate things tight on my neck. 18 is perfect IMHO!! Just call them up and ask them if you can bring it in to be lengthened.


Wonderful! I'm going to call today! Thanks so much


----------



## marialc121

My boyfriend and I are shopping for an engagement ring from VCA but can't really settle on one or the other.  Btw, the Emerald solitaire I'm thinking of having a vertical setting instead of a lateral.  Any feedback would be great!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*FashionLawyer - *Fabulous exotic Kellys! 

*wintotty - *Congrats on your iris Birkin!


----------



## CDNinNYC

marialc121, I prefer the emerald cut e-ring of the two you posted.  Congratulations!


----------



## tbbbjb

marialc121: I like the 1st one, but go with your gut and choose the one that sings to you    Pre-Congratulations!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

marialc121 said:


> My boyfriend and I are shopping for an engagement ring from VCA but can't really settle on one or the other.  Btw, the Emerald solitaire I'm thinking of having a vertical setting instead of a lateral.  Any feedback would be great!



Choose the one that sings to you and makes your heart flutter!


----------



## tbbbjb

FashionLawyer:  All I can say is OMG that ring on your hand is simply divine!!  And the earrings are just icing on the cake   Enjoy them and thanks for sharing!  I am not a white gold/ platinum/ silver lady but that ring would make me change my mind.  I think I may have found my holy grail ring!!  Do you mind my asking how much it was?


----------



## tbbbjb

La Vanguardia: I have already pm'd you, but I wanted to tell you thank you again for sharing the pictures of the beautiful Sophie!  She looks darling and such a cutie!  

You also have created a dilemma for me, do I go with the VCA sweet alhambra butterfly like I planned or go with the diamants legers de Cartier necklace like the one Sophie is wearing  (it is basically a single diamond in a bezel setting similiar to Tiffany's diamonds by the yard, but the bezel is deeper so that the point of the diamond is covered and does not scratch you like the Tiffany one) for my baby girl's 1st birthday (which is coming up in 1 month)?  Maybe I should do a poll?  I would welcome any ones opinion here, hint, hint


----------



## loves

wintotty GORGEOUS iris birkin and lotus ring, major congrats!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*tbbjb - *Hope you got my PM too. Yes, do a poll. Though maybe VCA might win. It's true that DD's Cartier Diamants de Legers necklace is similar to Tiffany's DBTY. But I find the Cartier one sturdier, robuster, and just overall better. Of course I'm biased since it's the one I bought. But the chain is thicker, the bezel setting is all the way to the back so it won't scratch you, and the closure with the hanging chain/CC logo is a very nice touch! PLUS, I found the diamond sparklier than the Tiffany's one.


----------



## ofraredevice

Hi everyone,

This is my first post on this thread and not nearly as exciting as all the gorgeous diamond VCA pieces posted right before this post, but bear with me!

I'm still a college student and probably should not be so obsessed with VC&A, but I am.  I finally purchased the YG/onyx earclips and now I'm starting to panic that I made the wrong decision and should have gotten the YG/MOP instead.  Everyone in the shop seemed to agree that the onyx earrings looked better on me, but if I want a set (haha, "if"), I think I like the MOP 10 motif necklace and the MOP bracelet more and the onyx versions!  To further heighten my anxiety, I still haven't received them (VCA is loosening the earclip slightly) and it's been a week and I'm worried I won't like my earrings anymore when I get them in the mail...  What to do???

Also, I'm hoping you ladies with your extensive and beautiful collections of VCA will have a few pictures of the YG/Onyx pieces to post to make me feel better as I wait... also for general eye candy purposes...

Thanks!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## tbbbjb

La Vanguardia said:


> *tbbjb - *Hope you got my PM too. Yes, do a poll. Though maybe VCA might win. It's true that DD's Cartier Diamants de Legers necklace is similar to Tiffany's DBTY. But I find the Cartier one sturdier, robuster, and just overall better. Of course I'm biased since it's the one I bought. But the chain is thicker, the bezel setting is all the way to the back so it won't scratch you, and the closure with the hanging chain/CC logo is a very nice touch! PLUS, I found the diamond sparklier than the Tiffany's one.



La Vanguardia: I was not even considering the Tiffany one due to the reasons you described, I only mentioned it because I think people are more familiar with the DMTY line then the Cartier.  Yes, I received your pm.  I guess I really need to see them both or at least one (Cartier, since I do not have a VCA near me) in person and see what is the one.  I am also a little concerned about getting her a diamond so young as it might really make future gifts come with bigger and bigger expectations were the VCA one does not really seem as extravagant.  We do not have a VCA near us and my MIL would never guess it cost what it did.  Whereas with a diamond . . .


----------



## tbbbjb

ofraredevice said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first post on this thread and not nearly as exciting as all the gorgeous diamond VCA pieces posted right before this post, but bear with me!
> 
> I'm still a college student and probably should not be so obsessed with VC&A, but I am.  I finally purchased the YG/onyx earclips and now I'm starting to panic that I made the wrong decision and should have gotten the YG/MOP instead.  Everyone in the shop seemed to agree that the onyx earrings looked better on me, but if I want a set (haha, "if"), I think I like the MOP 10 motif necklace and the MOP bracelet more and the onyx versions!  To further heighten my anxiety, I still haven't received them (VCA is loosening the earclip slightly) and it's been a week and I'm worried I won't like my earrings anymore when I get them in the mail...  What to do???
> 
> Also, I'm hoping you ladies with your extensive and beautiful collections of VCA will have a few pictures of the YG/Onyx pieces to post to make me feel better as I wait... also for general eye candy purposes...
> 
> Thanks!



Welcome to TPF!

Now, Calm down, sweetie.  I think it would be different if you had taken them home with you immediately.  How did you react to them at the store?  What made you choose them over the MOP in the store?  Both are beautiful.  From what we have all discovered here, MOP is a much more common choice so that makes the Onyx ones more unique and special.  Call your SA to check on the status of your earrings and also tell her that you are having second thoughts.  Maybe she can hold some MOP ones for you (I cannot remember, but one size is pretty hard to come by in the earrings) until you get the Onyx ones and are able to decide for sure.  Good Luck to you and keep us posted 

Oh, there are 2 threads you might want to check out:

*Celebrities w/their Van Cleef & Arpels jewelry  *
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...heir-van-cleef-and-arpels-jewelry-286644.html
*
Please post your Van Cleef & Arpels pieces here!  *
http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-...your-van-cleef-arpels-pieces-here-232748.html


----------



## birkin101




----------



## tbbbjb

VCA Vintage Alhambra MOP 20 motif or maybe even longer + fur + a gorgeous BLUE gown =


----------



## FashionLawyer

La Vanguardia said:


> *FashionLawyer - *Fabulous exotic Kellys!
> 
> *wintotty - *Congrats on your iris Birkin!


 

Thanks La Van, nothing compared to your extensive Birkin collection for sure


----------



## FashionLawyer

tbbbjb said:


> FashionLawyer: All I can say is OMG that ring on your hand is simply divine!! And the earrings are just icing on the cake  Enjoy them and thanks for sharing! I am not a white gold/ platinum/ silver lady but that ring would make me change my mind. I think I may have found my holy grail ring!! Do you mind my asking how much it was?


 
Hello tbbbjb,

The pleasure of sharing is all mine
WG Frivole 2 flower ring is indeed GORGEOUS beyond belief! I am lost for words to describe just how stunning it is! It catches light from different angles and the sparkles are just AMAZING! The pictures don't do justice to the piece, you need to see it in person to see how the diamonds dance when they catch light...just breath-taking! Yes, holy grail is the perfect statement to describe this beauty....I couldn't agree with you more

The price I purchased it was SGD 23k which amounts to USD 17k with the current convertion (based on xe.com). It's a lot of money and it is my most extravagant jewelry I ever bought myself but every cent is worth it! I have been wearing it everyday and it brings smiles each time I look at it glimmering in endless sparkles on my finger The Manager told me for this Frivole, they only chose D or E colored diamonds....no wonder it looks like I have stars dancing on my finger


----------



## La Vanguardia

FashionLawyer said:


> Thanks La Van, nothing compared to your extensive Birkin collection for sure



I have drastically culled down my H collection to what works for me. I'm quite happy and content with my small piece of H heaven and will only add more if the item is the EXACT specification I have in mind. I don't mind waiting and waiting ... as long as it's the RIGHT ONE! 



ofraredevice said:


> I finally purchased the YG/onyx earclips and now I'm starting to panic that I made the wrong decision and should have gotten the YG/MOP instead.  Everyone in the shop seemed to agree that the onyx earrings looked better on me, but if I want a set (haha, "if"), I think I like the MOP 10 motif necklace and the MOP bracelet more and the onyx versions!  To further heighten my anxiety, I still haven't received them (VCA is loosening the earclip slightly) and it's been a week and I'm worried I won't like my earrings anymore when I get them in the mail...  What to do???



I suggest that you call your SA, explain your situation and exchange it! Even better is if you can try both the YG/Onyx and YG/MOP together so you can better decide. 

The YG/Onyx is more unique while the YG/MOP is more classic ... and probably a more versatile color for you to build a collection later on.


----------



## ofraredevice

tbbbjb said:


> Welcome to TPF!
> 
> Now, Calm down, sweetie.  I think it would be different if you had taken them home with you immediately.  How did you react to them at the store?  What made you choose them over the MOP in the store?  Both are beautiful.  From what we have all discovered here, MOP is a much more common choice so that makes the Onyx ones more unique and special.  Call your SA to check on the status of your earrings and also tell her that you are having second thoughts.  Maybe she can hold some MOP ones for you (I cannot remember, but one size is pretty hard to come by in the earrings) until you get the Onyx ones and are able to decide for sure.  Good Luck to you and keep us posted
> 
> Oh, there are 2 threads you might want to check out:
> 
> *Celebrities w/their Van Cleef & Arpels jewelry  *
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...heir-van-cleef-and-arpels-jewelry-286644.html
> *
> Please post your Van Cleef & Arpels pieces here!  *
> http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-...your-van-cleef-arpels-pieces-here-232748.html





La Vanguardia said:


> I have drastically culled down my H collection to what works for me. I'm quite happy and content with my small piece of H heaven and will only add more if the item is the EXACT specification I have in mind. I don't mind waiting and waiting ... as long as it's the RIGHT ONE!
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest that you call your SA, explain your situation and exchange it! Even better is if you can try both the YG/Onyx and YG/MOP together so you can better decide.
> 
> The YG/Onyx is more unique while the YG/MOP is more classic ... and probably a more versatile color for you to build a collection later on.




Thanks tbbbjb and La Van for the advice!  I agree that the YG/MOP set is a bit more classic, but I think the onyx earclips look better on me, so I'm starting to think that I will just have to get both!  I'm going to visit my VCA tomorrow and try on each set, hopefully come to a decision soon.

Did anyone notice this is past the 5,000th post?  I wonder how much TPF has increased VCA sales this past year...?


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Bri 333

I had this same challenge with the Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in YB. Fell in love with both MOP and Onyx. After trying them on several times the past year, I have decided to buy the Onyx one first (am getting it next month!!!!) Then I will buy the MOP next year. Am also planning on getting the large Vintage Alhambra earrings that match the bracelet. Both the SA, my TPF BFF agree that the Onyx looks better on my skin tone/hair/eye coloring than the MOP.  I am still getting the MOP since it is a classic and we all like it on me as well, just not as much as the Onyx. Not sure if that helps, but get what makes your heart sing and know that you can always buy both like I am 




tbbbjb said:


> Welcome to TPF!
> 
> Now, Calm down, sweetie. I think it would be different if you had taken them home with you immediately. How did you react to them at the store? What made you choose them over the MOP in the store? Both are beautiful. From what we have all discovered here, MOP is a much more common choice so that makes the Onyx ones more unique and special. Call your SA to check on the status of your earrings and also tell her that you are having second thoughts. Maybe she can hold some MOP ones for you (I cannot remember, but one size is pretty hard to come by in the earrings) until you get the Onyx ones and are able to decide for sure. Good Luck to you and keep us posted
> 
> Oh, there are 2 threads you might want to check out:
> 
> *Celebrities w/their Van Cleef & Arpels jewelry *
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...heir-van-cleef-and-arpels-jewelry-286644.html
> 
> *Please post your Van Cleef & Arpels pieces here! *
> http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-...your-van-cleef-arpels-pieces-here-232748.html


 

I LOVE your ring!!! It is so divine. I can only imagine how much it shines and sparkles in person. Congrats on a timeless classic that will last you forever. It is breathtaking! 






FashionLawyer said:


> Hello tbbbjb,
> 
> The pleasure of sharing is all mine
> WG Frivole 2 flower ring is indeed GORGEOUS beyond belief! I am lost for words to describe just how stunning it is! It catches light from different angles and the sparkles are just AMAZING! The pictures don't do justice to the piece, you need to see it in person to see how the diamonds dance when they catch light...just breath-taking! Yes, holy grail is the perfect statement to describe this beauty....I couldn't agree with you more
> 
> The price I purchased it was SGD 23k which amounts to USD 17k with the current convertion (based on xe.com). It's a lot of money and it is my most extravagant jewelry I ever bought myself but every cent is worth it! I have been wearing it everyday and it brings smiles each time I look at it glimmering in endless sparkles on my finger The Manager told me for this Frivole, they only chose D or E colored diamonds....no wonder it looks like I have stars dancing on my finger


 

I love your H and VCA collection. You are an inspiration I hope to have a collection as nice as yours someday. Am getting my first piece next month. Already have 2 other things on my wishlist. I am sure that will be growing 





La Vanguardia said:


> I have drastically culled down my H collection to what works for me. I'm quite happy and content with my small piece of H heaven and will only add more if the item is the EXACT specification I have in mind. I don't mind waiting and waiting ... as long as it's the RIGHT ONE!
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest that you call your SA, explain your situation and exchange it! Even better is if you can try both the YG/Onyx and YG/MOP together so you can better decide.
> 
> The YG/Onyx is more unique while the YG/MOP is more classic ... and probably a more versatile color for you to build a collection later on.


 
That is why I am getting the Onyx first. It looks better on me than the MOP. I am still getting the MOP though just wanted to get the Onyx first. Plus I wear a ton of black so I will get more use from it. 





ofraredevice said:


> Thanks tbbbjb and La Van for the advice! I agree that the YG/MOP set is a bit more classic, but I think the onyx earclips look better on me, so I'm starting to think that I will just have to get both! I'm going to visit my VCA tomorrow and try on each set, hopefully come to a decision soon.
> 
> Did anyone notice this is past the 5,000th post? I wonder how much TPF has increased VCA sales this past year...?


----------



## FashionLawyer

Dear *Bri 333*,

Thank you for your sweet compliments! You're such a doll
My VCA and H are nothing compared to the other great collections of some of the ladies in here! Theirs are just stunning!
Good luck on your first piece next month...sounds sooo exciting...may you divulge more of what it will be?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*ofraredevice -* Since you'll try on the onyx and MOP together, I suggest to try them as a SET, especially since you want to build one! One single item might stand out on you, but as a set, it could look very different. This is especially true with earclips/necklace combo and not so much with earclips/bracelet/ring combo.

For example, I'd love to also one day own the onyx earclips, but just that. Even though the color complemented my skin tone better, worn together with the 10-motif necklace was too overwhelming on me. 

*Bri 333 - *Advance congrats on your onyx piece! Can't wait to see modelling pics!


----------



## park56

Good morning ladies,

 from Amex - spend $4,000 at a VCA store in the US and receive an 18kt WG Byzantine Alhambra bracelet. It's a byzantine charm on what looks like a leather or silk cord. Offer expires 11/30/2010 and was sent to cardmembers (though it's unclear to me whether this is only open to Centurion cardmembers or if Platinum cardmembers would get the gift as well). It says to call the 877 number for VCA if you have questions.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## surfergirljen

OMG Birkin 101 - where do you get these gorgeous pics? She's so pretty - I love her style (above) and now am loving that magic necklace - damn!!!


----------



## birkin101

^ I know, I am such an enabler!!!


----------



## Bri 333

Yes, I am getting the Vintage Alhambra 5 motif YG Onyx bracelet. Have been lusting over it for over a year now. Am finally getting it. 





FashionLawyer said:


> Dear *Bri 333*,
> 
> Thank you for your sweet compliments! You're such a doll
> My VCA and H are nothing compared to the other great collections of some of the ladies in here! Theirs are just stunning!
> Good luck on your first piece next month...sounds sooo exciting...may you divulge more of what it will be?


----------



## Bri 333

Thanks! Will definitely post modeling pics 





La Vanguardia said:


> *ofraredevice -* Since you'll try on the onyx and MOP together, I suggest to try them as a SET, especially since you want to build one! One single item might stand out on you, but as a set, it could look very different. This is especially true with earclips/necklace combo and not so much with earclips/bracelet/ring combo.
> 
> For example, I'd love to also one day own the onyx earclips, but just that. Even though the color complemented my skin tone better, worn together with the 10-motif necklace was too overwhelming on me.
> 
> *Bri 333 - *Advance congrats on your onyx piece! Can't wait to see modelling pics!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Congrats on your Onyx bracelet*Bri 333*, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Bri333: Congrats! Please post pics once you get it!

Update on my necklace! i am sending it off to Van Cleef to get an extra two inches put on! I think that will make it more enjoyable for me to wear everyday! I am sad to see it go for about three weeks but I think it will be worth it in the long run!


----------



## ofraredevice

I just received my YG/Onyx earclips today!! I'm very excited, and after trying them on, I have decided to stick to the Onyx.  I tried on the MOP again the other day, but it just doesn't "pop" in the same way.  However, I am wondering why there is no certificate of authenticity?  In the past when my friends have purchased items from VCA, I recall a certificate and a cleaning cloth!  Should I call back and ask for these items?

thanks for your letting me share, ladies!  some very blurry iphone pictures of the new VCA packaging and my vintage alhambra onyx earclips!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

ofraredevice said:


> I just received my YG/Onyx earclips today!! I'm very excited, and after trying them on, I have decided to stick to the Onyx.  I tried on the MOP again the other day, but it just doesn't "pop" in the same way.  However, I am wondering why there is no certificate of authenticity?  In the past when my friends have purchased items from VCA, I recall a certificate and a cleaning cloth!  Should I call back and ask for these items?
> 
> thanks for your letting me share, ladies!  some very blurry iphone pictures of the new VCA packaging and my vintage alhambra onyx earclips!


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats *Bri333*, it's not to long to wait for your necklace *ilovehandbag*, Lovely earrings *ofraredevice* - you should put a quick call into VCA and ask for your certificate, sometimes SA's forget to include one.


----------



## sbelle

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Update on my necklace! i am sending it off to Van Cleef to get an extra two inches put on!



I'm glad you did this!  Even though you have to go without your necklace for a bit, you'll be so happy with the additional length!





ofraredevice said:


> I just received my YG/Onyx earclips today!! I'm very excited, and after trying them on, I have decided to stick to the Onyx.



YAY!  The onyx are so pretty!  Congratulations!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Sammyjoe and sbelle: thanks I'm glad too! Cost me enough to send it off to them just to get it repaired! Yikes!


----------



## ofraredevice

Ilovehandbags27, sbelle, and sammyjoe: Thanks for the compliments!  Everyone in this forum is so lovely!  

I'm looking at my previous posts and I'm finding so many typos!  Is there a way to edit after posting?  Sorry this question is non-VCA related, but it bothers me that I'm leaving posts with nonsensical sentences here.


----------



## tbbbjb

ofraredevice said:


> I just received my YG/Onyx earclips today!! I'm very excited, and after trying them on, I have decided to stick to the Onyx.  I tried on the MOP again the other day, but it just doesn't "pop" in the same way.  However, I am wondering why there is no certificate of authenticity?  In the past when my friends have purchased items from VCA, I recall a certificate and a cleaning cloth!  Should I call back and ask for these items?
> 
> thanks for your letting me share, ladies!  some very blurry iphone pictures of the new VCA packaging and my vintage alhambra onyx earclips!



*ofraredevice*: Congratulations on your lovely new earrings!  Did they come out with new packaging?  Your second photo shows something dark blue or black suede or velvety.  I have only ever received the green box with the cream interior.  Is this what it looks like now once you open the green box?


----------



## tbbbjb

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Sammyjoe and sbelle: thanks I'm glad too! Cost me enough to send it off to them just to get it repaired! Yikes!



They did not offer to have fedex or ups do a pick-up?  I am surprised.  I have never had to send something VCA back, but I would think at the prices they charge they could at least comp a return for a repair.  BTW, it does not cost them as much as it costs us as they probably have a blanket policy as well as volume discount.  I guess it is too late now, but I would have asked/ insisted on a gratis pick-up.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

tbbbjb said:


> They did not offer to have fedex or ups do a pick-up?  I am surprised.  I have never had to send something VCA back, but I would think at the prices they charge they could at least comp a return for a repair.  BTW, it does not cost them as much as it costs us as they probably have a blanket policy as well as volume discount.  I guess it is too late now, but I would have asked/ insisted on a gratis pick-up.


You would have thought! I should have pushed the issue but I figured at this rate it's not worth it! I am going to insist they pay overnight for the return though. Thanks for your concern and advice.


----------



## ofraredevice

tbbbjb said:


> *ofraredevice*: Congratulations on your lovely new earrings!  Did they come out with new packaging?  Your second photo shows something dark blue or black suede or velvety.  I have only ever received the green box with the cream interior.  Is this what it looks like now once you open the green box?



*tbbbjb*: Yes, they came in the new packaging, with black suede (or faux suede, can't tell) interior.  The packaging is quite pretty, although I kind of liked the cream interior + mirrors I've seen from previous posts...


----------



## Bri 333

Beautiful!!! I am hoping to get the large version of these someday. Modeling pics 




ofraredevice said:


> I just received my YG/Onyx earclips today!! I'm very excited, and after trying them on, I have decided to stick to the Onyx. I tried on the MOP again the other day, but it just doesn't "pop" in the same way. However, I am wondering why there is no certificate of authenticity? In the past when my friends have purchased items from VCA, I recall a certificate and a cleaning cloth! Should I call back and ask for these items?
> 
> thanks for your letting me share, ladies! some very blurry iphone pictures of the new VCA packaging and my vintage alhambra onyx earclips!


----------



## Bri 333

Thanks! I can't wait to go buy it next month. Am going with a friend and our schedules don't match up for another couple of weeks. It will be really fun for us to both buy VCA together on the same day 




Accessorize*me said:


> Congrats on your Onyx bracelet*Bri 333*, can't wait to see pics!


 
I definitely will! My friend and I are starting a thread in this subforum too. It is really special since it is my first piece and her second. 




Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Bri333: Congrats! Please post pics once you get it!
> 
> Update on my necklace! i am sending it off to Van Cleef to get an extra two inches put on! I think that will make it more enjoyable for me to wear everyday! I am sad to see it go for about three weeks but I think it will be worth it in the long run!


 
Thanks 




Sammyjoe said:


> Congrats *Bri333*, it's not to long to wait for your necklace *ilovehandbag*, Lovely earrings *ofraredevice* - you should put a quick call into VCA and ask for your certificate, sometimes SA's forget to include one.


----------



## loves

beautiful onyx earrings. i'd love to get those one day


----------



## tbbbjb

Bri 333 said:


> Thanks! I can't wait to go buy it next month. Am going with a friend and our schedules don't match up for another couple of weeks. It will be really fun for us to both buy VCA together on the same day



Might I suggest that if you and your friend are interested in some particular pieces that you call ahead (like now) so that they can locate and bring them in if need be.  I know *LaVan* does this all the time.  I would just hate for you to wait so long to go only to find out when you do that the piece you really want to try on isn't there.  I believe this is especially true for their earrings.  Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## tbbbjb

ofraredevice said:


> *tbbbjb*: Yes, they came in the new packaging, with black suede (or faux suede, can't tell) interior.  The packaging is quite pretty, although I kind of liked the cream interior + mirrors I've seen from previous posts...



I do not know if it is allowed to post this here, but I would be more than willing to swap boxes with you


----------



## twigski

Greenstars,ilovehandbags27, sbelle~ You ladies are a bad influence!!! I called my VCA sa today, I'm picking up my wht mop single motif necklace next week!


----------



## La Vanguardia

tbbbjb said:


> Might I suggest that if you and your friend are interested in some particular pieces that you call ahead (like now) so that they can locate and bring them in if need be.  I know *LaVan* does this all the time.



Yeap! And it DOES HELP! This way, I can decide better which piece I want and how the "overall" look feels. 



twigski said:


> Greenstars,ilovehandbags27, sbelle~ You ladies are a bad influence!!! I called my VCA sa today, I'm picking up my wht mop single motif necklace next week!



Woohoo!!! How exciting and please do share modelling pics when you get it. 



ofraredevice said:


> I just received my YG/Onyx earclips today!! I'm very excited, and after trying them on, I have decided to stick to the Onyx.  I tried on the MOP again the other day, but it just doesn't "pop" in the same way.  However, I am wondering why there is no certificate of authenticity?  In the past when my friends have purchased items from VCA, I recall a certificate and a cleaning cloth!  Should I call back and ask for these items?



Congratulations and enjoy your onyx earclips. They're lovely. Please call VCA and ask for the certificate. I'm not sure if they give a cleaning cloth all the time, but I'm sure they'll be happy to give you one if they have it in stock.


----------



## greenstars

twigski said:


> Greenstars,ilovehandbags27, sbelle~ You ladies are a bad influence!!! I called my VCA sa today, I'm picking up my wht mop single motif necklace next week!




great ! 

i love my pendant so much... i just bought the Onyx one because i wear a lot of black, will post modelling pics soon


----------



## tbbbjb

twigski said:


> Greenstars,ilovehandbags27, sbelle~ You ladies are a bad influence!!! I called my VCA sa today, I'm picking up my wht mop single motif necklace next week!



I cannot wait to see your modeling pics   Here's to hoping the time flies by!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Originally Posted by twigski  
Greenstars,ilovehandbags27, sbelle~ You ladies are a bad influence!!! I called my VCA sa today, I'm picking up my wht mop single motif necklace next week!



greenstars said:


> great !
> 
> i love my pendant so much... i just bought the Onyx one because i wear a lot of black, will post modelling pics soon


You ladies are making me miss mine. You have to post pictures as soon as you get it! Congrats


----------



## birkin101




----------



## shishang

Anyone has Byzantine earclips? I remember seeing a modeling picture here. Anyone remember the member id so that I can do a search on it? Besides, is it a clip or for pierced ears? TIA.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Bri 333

tbbbjb said:


> Might I suggest that if you and your friend are interested in some particular pieces that you call ahead (like now) so that they can locate and bring them in if need be. I know *LaVan* does this all the time. I would just hate for you to wait so long to go only to find out when you do that the piece you really want to try on isn't there. I believe this is especially true for their earrings. Anyway, just a thought.


 

Yes, my friend and I were there two weeks ago and gave them the dates we are returning to purchase our lovely items. My friend is also going to email our SA about a week before our visit to make sure they have our items. The store is over 80miles away so we definitely have to make sure it is there before making the drive. Wish we had a store closer to us. I'd be in there all the time


----------



## Suzie

birkin101 said:


>


 
I Love this!!!


----------



## Suzie

^Not sure why I can't get the pic to show up when I quote.


----------



## sbelle

^Vlad changed things so that the pictures won't show up in a quote.  My understanding was this was in an effort to keep the same pictures show up many, many times in a thread.



So if you want the picture to show you've got to post it like it is your picture.


----------



## tbbbjb

I have a poll going for what to purchase for my DD 1st birthday.  It is between a Sweet Alhambra mop yg butterfly necklace and Cartier Diamants de Legers necklace with 1 diamond in YG or RG.  I had my mind made up to get the VCA piece, but than *La Vanguardia* showed us here the picture http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...on-support-group-328176-329.html#post16660163 of her precious Sophie wearing the Cartier piece and now I do not know anymore.  Price wise, if I go with the smaller of the 2 sizes of single diamond necklaces, they are within $150 of each other.  So, please vote, but you have to check out Sophie's pic first because this is a VCA thread and I know we are just a teeny bit obsessed with VCA


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

tbbbjb said:


> I have a poll going for what to purchase for my DD 1st birthday.  It is between a Sweet Alhambra mop yg butterfly necklace and Cartier Diamants de Legers necklace with 1 diamond in YG or RG.  I had my mind made up to get the VCA piece, but than *La Vanguardia* showed us here the picture http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...on-support-group-328176-329.html#post16660163 of her precious Sophie wearing the Cartier piece and now I do not know anymore.  Price wise, if I go with the smaller of the 2 sizes of single diamond necklaces, they are within $150 of each other.  So, please vote, but you have to check out Sophie's pic first because this is a VCA thread and I know we are just a teeny bit obsessed with VCA


That picture alone of lil miss Sophie just is way too cute for words! *LaVan *she is beautiful! 

My vote *tbbbjb* is for the Cartier diamond. Even though the Sweet alhambra would be precious. Just think whatever you dont get for her birthday you could get her for next year! Sorry bad influence I know!


----------



## kim_mac

that's a hard decision!  both are so awesome.  the sweet butterfly is so well...sweet.  and the diamond is very very nice. i have the sweet butterfly pendant and a tiffany dbty necklace, and i wear the vca a lot and never wear the tiffany.  but if i had to choose, i guess i would go with the diamond since she is more apt to wear it even when she is an adult.  also because i think diamond is much more durable than the mop and she can drool, spill, bathe, do whatever.  whereas, the mop is more delicate.


----------



## kim_mac

la van, sophie is soooo precious!  i just love the way she already has awesome jewelry!  lucky girl!


----------



## Suzie

sbelle said:


> ^Vlad changed things so that the pictures won't show up in a quote. My understanding was this was in an effort to keep the same pictures show up many, many times in a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> So if you want the picture to show you've got to post it like it is your picture.


 Thank you. This necklace is a stunner and would be great for someone like me that wears a lot of black. Where is that money tree?


----------



## sbelle

This picture was in More magazine this month.  Just thought I'd share!


----------



## Bethc

^^ very pretty!  I like all of the chains layered like that!


----------



## everything posh

La Vanguardia said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Here's a picture of Sophie wearing the ID bracelet. It's adult size but I think the ID works perfectly fine for children and babies. I initially thought of getting her a necklace, but I opted for the ID bracelet since it's more personal. Also, I didn't like the other ID bracelets I've seen from Cartier or Tiffany. Sophie does wear a Cartier necklace, the Diamants Légers de Cartier with one diamond in YG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VCA put 2 additional rings in different lengths of the chain so that she can wear it as she ages. However, it's still a bit long so she hasn't worn it yet, only for modelling purposes for you. I really wanted her to be able to wear it for her first birthday and I thought the length would be fine already. Oh, well! I'm going to ask VCA to add another ring so she can wear it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is engraved with her name and birthdate. The font is the name as the Van Cleef and Arpels one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sizing reference, here's a pic of DD wearing her Cartier necklace. I had Cartier shorten it and she wears it everyday with her amber necklace (for teething purposes, it's supposed to help ease the pain). By the way, I really love the closure of this necklace, with a hanging chain and the CC logo. There are also matching bracelets and earrings. I'm thinking of maybe getting the earrings later on.




Your daughter is so beautiful!!!! I love the bracelet and the necklace! Now you are making me want to run to Cartier to buy this necklace for my girls as well!!!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## park56

Happy Sunday, everyone!

For VCA aficionadas traveling through Charles de Gaulle Airport:

My friend just returned from Paris (flew out of CDG, Air France terminal) and learned one thing: There is a (licensed - I think they really specialize in watches) VCA store there (duty-free) and they told her that they would be willing to (1) bring in whatever VCA pieces she wanted as long as she gave them 2-3 weeks' notice and (2) arrange to have whatever VCA she wanted to be delivered to other terminals (to one of the parent company's other shops).  

This would eliminate any of the hassle of waiting for VAT refunds.  I am not sure, however, if the discount for items purchased at the airport are cheaper than the prices-less-VAT-refund you'd get at the VCA stores in Paris.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Bethc

I saw the special Breast Cancer necklace today in the VCA window on 5th ave... it's a single motif necklace in RG, very pretty!!


----------



## Longchamp

park56 said:


> Happy Sunday, everyone!
> 
> For VCA aficionadas traveling through Charles de Gaulle Airport:
> 
> My friend just returned from Paris (flew out of CDG, Air France terminal) and learned one thing: There is a (licensed - I think they really specialize in watches) VCA store there (duty-free) and they told her that they would be willing to (1) bring in whatever VCA pieces she wanted as long as she gave them 2-3 weeks' notice and (2) arrange to have whatever VCA she wanted to be delivered to other terminals (to one of the parent company's other shops).
> 
> This would eliminate any of the hassle of waiting for VAT refunds. I am not sure, however, if the discount for items purchased at the airport are cheaper than the prices-less-VAT-refund you'd get at the VCA stores in Paris.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.


 
I purchased a necklace and ring at the CDG shop, yes no hassle w/ VAT as on the boarding side of the airport and they deduct the VAT from the price.  

No the price is the same as the boutique in Paris, just no wait for refund.


----------



## viva hermes

i was fall in love wz VCA from 2010,i think it's too late...:shame: 

Here's the first one bought in Feb. 

The Vintage Alhambra Charm,the price in China is much more expensive than Europe.


----------



## viva hermes

i think it's very classical but just a little large


----------



## viva hermes

The second one bought in Aug :the small size ring from Perlee collection (pink gold)

Elegance!! I love it


----------



## viva hermes

The event for the new boutique opening


----------



## kim_mac

Bethc said:


> I saw the special Breast Cancer necklace today in the VCA window on 5th ave... it's a single motif necklace in RG, very pretty!!



just got an email from vca with another pic of this new pendant and it's on their website now:

http://www.vancleef-arpels.com/en/alhambra-collection.html?zone=am&sousRubrique=vintage#/alhambra/


----------



## surfergirljen

kim_mac said:


> just got an email from vca with another pic of this new pendant and it's on their website now:
> 
> http://www.vancleef-arpels.com/en/alhambra-collection.html?zone=am&sousRubrique=vintage#/alhambra/



I just get the main page when I click this - do you know where on the site it can be found? Dying to see it! Are you getting one?


----------



## surfergirljen

ps just watched the video of how they make the alhambra necklaces etc. on the site and OMG - now I can see why they are so expensive - and I want MORE now!!!


----------



## kim_mac

surfergirljen said:


> I just get the main page when I click this - do you know where on the site it can be found? Dying to see it! Are you getting one?



when you click on the link, it's the huge background picture.  if you mouse over, it says it's the rose gold vintage alhambra.


----------



## Bethc

I just got a email with a pic 












I didn't line up right, but you get the idea...


----------



## mattking2000

so pretty!  Any info on the price?


----------



## Bethc

I saw the price in the window, I want to say around $2K?


----------



## lemontart

OMG...I want one!  I love RG!


----------



## sbelle

Does the music on the VCA website drive anyone else nuts?  I generally don't care for background music on websites, but the VCA one really makes me crazy.


----------



## CDNinNYC

Here's a quick camera phone photo I took today.  The price on the window was $1850 with 10% going to charity.


----------



## Accessorize*me

Thanks for the pics ladies...That RG is lovely!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks all for the compliments on baby Sophie! 

*Bethc /CDNinNYC - *Oooh, the new RG Vintage Alhambra necklace looks really pretty and feminine.

*birkin101 - *Thanks for the eye candy.

*everything posh - *LOL! The Cartier necklace is really perfect for kids ... the SA even once told me it was made for young adults (without her knowing I'd use it for DD).

*tbbbjb - *Have you decided what to get for your DD's first birthday? I'm so sorry your thread got sidetracked with less than favorable comments. Like you, as it's a jewelry forum, I would think that members who'd suggest "others" would propose other jewelry pieces.

*viva hermes - *Lovely pieces!


----------



## surfergirljen

Thanks Beth and CND in NYC (I take it that is a Canadian? yay!) It's beautiful!! I can't wait to get mine - I asked them to hold it until I'm in florida at Christmas so I don't have to pay the duty.


----------



## Bri 333

I think it looks perfect~ Congrats on a beautiful piece. It looks wonderful on you.




viva hermes said:


> i think it's very classical but just a little large


 
Congrats in advance. It is a lovely pendant. 




surfergirljen said:


> Thanks Beth and CND in NYC (I take it that is a Canadian? yay!) It's beautiful!! I can't wait to get mine - I asked them to hold it until I'm in florida at Christmas so I don't have to pay the duty.


----------



## tbbbjb

La Vanguardia said:


> Thanks all for the compliments on baby Sophie!
> 
> *Bethc /CDNinNYC - *Oooh, the new RG Vintage Alhambra necklace looks really pretty and feminine.
> 
> *birkin101 - *Thanks for the eye candy.
> 
> *everything posh - *LOL! The Cartier necklace is really perfect for kids ... the SA even once told me it was made for young adults (without her knowing I'd use it for DD).
> 
> *tbbbjb - *Have you decided what to get for your DD's first birthday? I'm so sorry your thread got sidetracked with less than favorable comments. Like you, as it's a jewelry forum, I would think that members who'd suggest "others" would propose other jewelry pieces.
> 
> *viva hermes - *Lovely pieces!




*La Vanguardia*:  Thanks for your kind comments, I think I have decided on the Cartier piece? But, for right now, I have become so sidetracked with an opportunity (selling diamonds direct from the diamond cutters on eBay.  I am still investigating how much of my time it would take as I am a SAHM)  that fell in my lap that it has honestly gone on the back-burner for at least the next week.  I have had such a busy couple of days that I just came on here for some yummy VCA eye-candy (no calories, but full of beautiful varieties).  LOL


Thank you ladies for providing me with so much support about my daughter's necklace.  You are truly a great group of ladies who really tried to support me.  I feel that sometimes something nice comes out of something not so nice and in the case of the thread about my DD Necklace, I had decided that it would be nice to learn other people's traditions when it came to the giving and receiving of jewelry and that thread is such a nice feel good thread.  Please check it out if you haven't?


----------



## lumkeikei

viva hermes said:


> The second one bought in Aug :the small size ring from Perlee collection (pink gold)
> 
> Elegance!! I love it



May I ask how much this ring is? thanks!


----------



## CDNinNYC

surfergirljen, yes, I'm originally from Toronto but moved to NY three years ago.    Congrats on getting the RG pendant.  I love it!

limkeikei, the small perlee ring is $550 USD.


----------



## surfergirljen

CDNinNYC said:


> surfergirljen, yes, I'm originally from Toronto but moved to NY three years ago.    Congrats on getting the RG pendant.  I love it!
> 
> limkeikei, the small perlee ring is $550 USD.



Sigh... shop for me!!! You must be in heaven. I'm in Toronto too... thank God I have SOME access to Van Cleef at Birks (and in Naples FL!)


----------



## surfergirljen

lemontart said:


> I've finally made my decision!  I picked WG MOP vintage alhambra bracelet over YG MOP.  It's a tough decision but I think I've made the right choice!



am thinking I need one of these!!!


----------



## lemontart

surfergirljen said:


> am thinking I need one of these!!!


 
hi surfergirljen...i really love my WG MOP bracelet...i wear it very often as it can go with anything...if i remember correctly, you have the WG turquoise bracelet? if you are getting the MOP, will u still go with WG?


----------



## surfergirljen

I think so Lemontart! My thinking is that it would be a matching set to my 20 motif wg/mop necklace, and that I could even link them together for a super long, super chic look. There's a pic of a girl with the magic long one on this site that is really long (a few pages up, the blonde in pants) and I looove that look! Feel like it'd be really versitile. I almost like the YG better but it would bug me with my platinum ring - I don't mind wearing gold around my neck but hate mixing metals on one hand! And I would love to wear it a lot too!  And yes I have the wg/turq bracelet as well so am even thinking I could link them up for a funky kind of half and half necklace!


----------



## lemontart

surfergirljen said:


> I think so Lemontart! My thinking is that it would be a matching set to my 20 motif wg/mop necklace, and that I could even link them together for a super long, super chic look. There's a pic of a girl with the magic long one on this site that is really long (a few pages up, the blonde in pants) and I looove that look! Feel like it'd be really versitile. I almost like the YG better but it would bug me with my platinum ring - I don't mind wearing gold around my neck but hate mixing metals on one hand! And I would love to wear it a lot too!  And yes I have the wg/turq bracelet as well so am even thinking I could link them up for a funky kind of half and half necklace!


 
link the bracelet to your 20 motif sounds good! that way you really make a good use of the bracelet...u can either wear it as bracelet or make your necklace longer! 

i am still thinking if i should get the limited edition RG pendant...i really love it...but i feel like i have been spending too much lately   are you getting it?


----------



## surfergirljen

No, but i JUST bought the 2009 one! I think it's one of the last ones around... and I'm feeling super guilty but something about the limited edition thing and how much I loved it made me leap! I can't wait... it's the magic alhambra MOP and rose gold pendant - gah! So pretty! 

If you love it, buy it - they won't last forever and it's really pretty!!!


----------



## diamond lover

CDNinNYC said:


> Here's a quick camera phone photo I took today. The price on the window was $1850 with 10% going to charity.


 
thanks for the pic!
i just called our local shop in HK but they've never heard abt this necklace...they don't hv any of these yet.

is the size the same as their single motif MOP alhambra necklace?

Thanks!


----------



## diamond lover

the SA called me again and said the breast cancer necklace is only available in Europe and the US, not asian countries.

i asked her if there will be a christmas necklace this year, she said YES!!!  it's lapis single motif with a single diamond in the centre, in yellow gold!! i love this combo!  I MUST HAVE IT!! she will call me once she has rec'd these necklaces 
hope to hv a nice christmas present this year


----------



## lovehermes

I am loving the onyx vintage alhambra necklace, but I am wondering since I wear black a lot does it seem like a good choice?


----------



## SuLi

Hi everyone!  Is there a list of the NM stores that carry VCA?  I can't seem to find one.  Thanks from a VCA newbie!


----------



## sbelle

^if you go to the VCA website and look at the list of retailers they list NM locations.  I have found that sometimes they will show a NM location and say it sells VCA watches only, but it actually sells jewelry too.  I don't know how up to date their list is.


----------



## diamond lover

o, just found a pic of the 2010 christmas necklace

http://www.jewellerystylist.com/blog/


----------



## tbbbjb

OMG!  I am in *love* lapis lazuli, diamond and yellow gold!

To celebrate the holiday season, Van Cleef & Arpels delicately adds a diamond to the Vintage Alhambra pendant in lapis lazuli and yellow gold. A special edition that combines the lucky motif and the symbol of eternity.

In 1968, Van Cleef & Arpels creates Alhambra, a long gold necklace featuring the distinctive, stylised motif with a gold pearled contour. As time goes by, the Maison regularly pays homage to this pure shape by creating new variations of necklaces, rings, earclips or watches, in an array of different precious materials.

The Christmas 2010 special edition adorns the emblematic lapis lazuli and yellow gold motif with a diamond. Symbol of eternity, the stone bestows on this iconic lucky motif an additional promise: that of an enduring wish for happiness and the proof of affection. Lapis lazuli, considered to bring Truth and Friendship, will bring harmony and authenticity to the one it adorns.

The reverse side of this precious talisman can be engraved. Making it possible to link the poetry of tender words, an emotionally important date or a beloved first name with the purity of an eternal diamond, thus combining the two sides of a same treasure: the heart.

The Vintage Alhambra pendant, yellow gold, lapis lazuli, diamond centre  special edition  will be available in boutiques from November 2010.


----------



## mamaluvsbags

OMG!! that is STUNNING!!!! Does anyone know what the estimated pricetag will be for that?  I'm drooling  . . .


----------



## diamond lover

mamaluvsbags said:


> OMG!! that is STUNNING!!!! Does anyone know what the estimated pricetag will be for that? I'm drooling . . .


 

i want to know too! 

how much does last year's christmas necklace (MOP WG w/ diamond in center) costs?


----------



## sbelle

The Christmas necklace is beautiful!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

tbbbjb said:


> OMG!  I am in *love* lapis lazuli, diamond and yellow gold!
> 
> To celebrate the holiday season, Van Cleef & Arpels delicately adds a diamond to the Vintage Alhambra pendant in lapis lazuli and yellow gold. A special edition that combines the lucky motif and the symbol of eternity.
> 
> In 1968, Van Cleef & Arpels creates Alhambra, a long gold necklace featuring the distinctive, stylised motif with a gold pearled contour. As time goes by, the Maison regularly pays homage to this pure shape by creating new variations of necklaces, rings, earclips or watches, in an array of different precious materials.
> 
> The Christmas 2010 special edition adorns the emblematic lapis lazuli and yellow gold motif with a diamond. Symbol of eternity, the stone bestows on this iconic lucky motif an additional promise: that of an enduring wish for happiness and the proof of affection. Lapis lazuli, considered to bring Truth and Friendship, will bring harmony and authenticity to the one it adorns.
> 
> The reverse side of this precious talisman can be engraved. Making it possible to link the poetry of tender words, an emotionally important date or a beloved first name with the purity of an eternal diamond, thus combining the two sides of a same treasure: the heart.
> 
> The Vintage Alhambra pendant, yellow gold, lapis lazuli, diamond centre  special edition  will be available in boutiques from November 2010.


That is amazing! Anyone know the price?


----------



## La Vanguardia

Went to VCA to try on some diamond earclips ... I'm still searching for the right one I can wear from day to night and would match my Bird ring or Cosmos necklace. The small WG Cosmos earclips are still nowhere to be found but I did try on other "options."

- Butterfly (too blingy and big for the day, but really fabulous and whimsical. I tried them on just for the heck of it)
- Frivole (mmm ... not sure. I already have the YG version so I'm not keen on getting the same model)
- Socrate (this is perhaps the best option for day to night and I think sits well on my ears. It also matched fabulously with my Bird ring but so-so with the Cosmos necklace)

Anyway, I'll continue waiting for the Cosmos earclips, whenever that will be, to compare and decide.







I also tried on AGAIN the WG/RG diamond Noeud BTF ring. I really love this ring ... but , ahhhh, I need to focus on earclips LOL!


----------



## sbelle

*La Van*--I love them all on you!


----------



## evekitti

WOW!!! Did you try the Lotus?






I also tried on AGAIN the WG/RG diamond Noeud BTF ring. I really love this ring ... but , ahhhh, I need to focus on earclips LOL! 






[/QUOTE]


----------



## tbbbjb

La Vanguardia said:


> Went to VCA to try on some diamond earclips ... I'm still searching for the right one I can wear from day to night and would match my Bird ring or Cosmos necklace. The small WG Cosmos earclips are still nowhere to be found but I did try on other "options."
> 
> - Butterfly (too blingy and big for the day, but really fabulous and whimsical. I tried them on just for the heck of it)
> - Frivole (mmm ... not sure. I already have the YG version so I'm not keen on getting the same model)
> - Socrate (this is perhaps the best option for day to night and I think sits well on my ears. It also matched fabulously with my Bird ring but so-so with the Cosmos necklace)
> 
> Anyway, I'll continue waiting for the Cosmos earclips, whenever that will be, to compare and decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried on AGAIN the WG/RG diamond Noeud BTF ring. I really love this ring ... but , ahhhh, I need to focus on earclips LOL!



*La Vanguardia*: Oh such, gorgeous eye candy to start my day off with!  I really needed this today!  The Socrate earrings are divine.  I have put them on my VCA list, thanks to you.  How would you wear them?  With the Socrate pendant or ring, if those were your choices.  BTW, I went through the entire thread a week or so ago and I noticed that you had posted the mini and regular size vintage alhambra earrings/ ear clips/ earstuds, but the links no longer worked.  Would you mind posting or retaking the pictures, while wearing them close-up just like these, again?  I would really appreciate it.  Thanks for starting my day of right!!


----------



## tbbbjb

Could someone please enlarge the picture I posted of the Christmas 2010 special edition?  It came through as a thumbnail.  If you could tell me how to do it, I will do it myself.  I know it was posted here, but I cannot find it.  Thanks!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*sbelle - *So hard ... why, oh, why does VCA need to make so many gorgeous jewels?!

*evekitti - *I tried on the Lotus several times a while back but decided against it as it doesn't go with my Bird ring LOL!

*tbbbjb - *Since the Socrate is quite dainty, you can wear either the earclips/pendant or earclips/BTF ring ... heck, even all 3 together. As for the size of the Alhambra earclips, you can more or less get an idea of the size from these 2 pics I posted before. The normal size is substantially bigger than the mini one.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Thanks LaVan! I'm now thinking of earrings! How do they look side by side?


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Basically, the "mini" is the size of the Sweet Alhambra clover and the "normal" is the same as the standard Vintage Alhambra clover.


----------



## tbbbjb

*La Vanguardia*: Thanks for the pictures that you posted.  If it is not too much trouble, would you mind taking ear shot pictures of the 2 alhambra earrings?  I would really appreciate it, as it really gives me the best idea as to how they would look on.  Thanks so much!


----------



## xblackxstarx

can some one help me ... i don't own any VCA jewellery but am interested in buying the sweet alhambra clover bracelet, i love it. i was wondering i would really like to wear it layered with other bracelets and am worried it may ruin it? does MOP scratch badly? I dont know if anyone here wears their bracelet layered. im hoping to one day wear it with a cartier love bangle and other bangles. im also nervous as everyone is always saying the love bangle scratches badly lol  thanks to anyone who replies


----------



## kim_mac

ooooh, la van...love seeing your pictures of all the options.  they all look really beautiful on your ears!  and that ring is so special.  who can blame you for maybe getting sidetracked?  of all the options, my vote goes to the cosmos earclips.  i had a chance to try them on this weekend, and i think the cosmos earclips and pendant - all matching look so pretty together.  but i think i remember you want all your pieces to be different designs?  i thought i remember you saying that you didn't want the butterfly earclips that match your ring because you want variety.  if you HAD to pick something different, i'm no help because i think they all look really beautiful on you.  have a great time deciding!!!


----------



## FashionLawyer

I also tried on AGAIN the WG/RG diamond Noeud BTF ring. I really love this ring ... but , ahhhh, I need to focus on earclips LOL! 






[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

*LaVan*, I  the Socrates and Frivole WG! Of course I am biased since I own the Frivole and they are just *GORGEOUS*!!
Since you own the Frivole YG my vote goes to Socrates!! 
Here is my Frivole...


----------



## FashionLawyer

Went to VCA yesterday to pick up my *vintage gold Alhambra bracelet* and will be back end of this month to get my set of *Carnelian bracelet* + *ring and matching vintage gold earrings* to compliment my bracelet Will post pics then!
I will have to wait until December to get my matching *carnelian earrings* as they are out of stock and need to be ordered and made thus the 2 months waiting list! Oh well, good things come to those who wait I suppose?
It's just that I have these few *GORGEOUS* wine red dresses that will look *FAB* with the set!! 
Hmm..guess I need to wear the gold vintage earrings in the interim then

Here are few eye candy...I love to layer the vintage bracelet with my yellow gold 18k diamond Rolex watch and 3ct diamond Tennis bracelet.

Also pictured my WG Pave Frivole set ring+earrings and sweet Alhambra bracelet which I layer with everything else that goes with my Rolex.

Thank you for letting me share


----------



## CDNinNYC

tbbbjb said:


> Could someone please enlarge the picture I posted of the Christmas 2010 special edition?  It came through as a thumbnail.  If you could tell me how to do it, I will do it myself.  I know it was posted here, but I cannot find it.  Thanks!



Here you go.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## kim_mac

fashionlawyer - thanks for all the eye candy!  your pieces are beautiful!  i love the frivole ring and earrings!


----------



## FashionLawyer

kim_mac said:


> fashionlawyer - thanks for all the eye candy!  your pieces are beautiful!  i love the frivole ring and earrings!



My pleasure my dear


----------



## tbbbjb

CDNinNYC said:


> Here you go.


Very nice!  Thanks!  Could you possible post or pm me so that I can do it myself in the future?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## restricter

I'm pleased to join the addicts.  I just bought my very first VCA piece today.

I went in with the intention of trying on a single motif tiger's eye and the vintage all gold single.  They were out of the single gold so I tried on the 10 motif gold -- and bought it.  I'm in love.


----------



## kim_mac

congrats on your first vca piece!  i love seeing the h girls here on this thread!  is jinjy loving the iris birkin???  modeling pics of the 10 motif gold if you have a chance!  we love pics here!!!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

restricter said:


> I'm pleased to join the addicts.  I just bought my very first VCA piece today.
> 
> I went in with the intention of trying on a single motif tiger's eye and the vintage all gold single.  They were out of the single gold so I tried on the 10 motif gold -- and bought it.  I'm in love.


Congrats! Pics please


----------



## ofraredevice

restricter said:


> I'm pleased to join the addicts.  I just bought my very first VCA piece today.
> 
> I went in with the intention of trying on a single motif tiger's eye and the vintage all gold single.  They were out of the single gold so I tried on the 10 motif gold -- and bought it.  I'm in love.




Ooh!  Congrats!  Also, modeling pics, please!  My family has been considering getting that exact necklace for my mother's upcoming birthday.


----------



## kimber418

restricter, 
I am dying to see the 10 motif gold.  They are always out of it when I am at a VC shop.
Congrats on your first piece.  It will not be your last ......believe me!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## restricter

Wow, thanks for the warm welcome everyone!  I'm resisting temptation and opening the package on my birthday (the 23rd).  Modeling pics then, I promise!

Kim_Mac - Jinjy adores the Iris Birkin and I do too.  It's such a stunning color!


----------



## lvpiggy

not sure if this has been posted yet - gorgeous necklace in last month's issue of l'officiel (^(oo)^)


----------



## Ranag

restricter said:


> Wow, thanks for the warm welcome everyone!  I'm resisting temptation and opening the package on my birthday (the 23rd).  Modeling pics then, I promise!
> 
> Kim_Mac - Jinjy adores the Iris Birkin and I do too.  It's such a stunning color!



Congrats* restricter*!  I cannot wait to see what you got 

DH and I spent two hours in VCA on Saturday.  I tried on so many pieces that I was completely overwhelmed.  The Vintage Alhambra in white gold with pave diamonds, the Italian Garden and Midnight in Paris watches, and the Lotus between-the-finger ring were my favorites though


----------



## restricter

Ranag said:


> Congrats* restricter*! I cannot wait to see what you got
> 
> DH and I spent two hours in VCA on Saturday. I tried on so many pieces that I was completely overwhelmed. The Vintage Alhambra in white gold with pave diamonds, the Italian Garden and Midnight in Paris watches, and the Lotus between-the-finger ring were my favorites though


 
My head is spinning just reading your description, Ranag!  Are you leaning towards anything in particular now that you've had time to think about it?

I went in with the intent of getting a single motif tiger's eye or vintage gold.  But then I tried on the 10 motif and melted on the spot.  It's taking tremendous willpower not to rip open the box...


----------



## Ranag

restricter said:


> My head is spinning just reading your description, Ranag!  Are you leaning towards anything in particular now that you've had time to think about it?
> 
> I went in with the intent of getting a single motif tiger's eye or vintage gold.  But then I tried on the 10 motif and melted on the spot.  It's taking tremendous willpower not to rip open the box...


 
I would not have the willpower to leave the box unopened!  Life is much too short, so enjoy everything while you can  

I am absolutely in love with the Italian Garden watch from the Les Jardins collection.  The detailing was so gorgeous, and I love how the face changes with each season.  Of course, I would want to see the other three watches in that collection as well! lol!  The SA was telling us that many of their clients buy the whole collection, and I can most certainly understand why.

The pave Alhambra was absolutely stunning as were some of the mystery setting pieces.  It truly was overwhelming because each piece was so exquisite


----------



## sbelle

restricter said:


> I went in with the intent of getting a single motif tiger's eye or vintage gold.  But then I tried on the 10 motif and melted on the spot.



I am so close to getting the 10 motif gold also!  Last time I was in VCA the SA showed me how to combine it with my other 10 motifs to make a mixed necklace.

*restricter*, I have a feeling you've only just begun!


----------



## couturequeen

Do they or will they make this style available as earrings/earclips?


----------



## restricter

sbelle said:


> I am so close to getting the 10 motif gold also!  Last time I was in VCA the SA showed me how to combine it with my other 10 motifs to make a mixed necklace.
> 
> *restricter*, I have a feeling you've only just begun!



The SA offered to show me that as well.  I'm afraid.  Very, very afraid.


----------



## park56

restricter said:


> The SA offered to show me that as well.  I'm afraid.  Very, very afraid.



I love that look, that's how I wear my solid 10-motif YG.  Rarely do I wear it alone.  A slippery slope!  

And Happy (upcoming) Birthday to you!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats *Fashionlawyer* (thanks for the eye candy! :coolpics and *restricter* on your purchase!!
*La Van*, the Frivole and Socrates look amazing on you!! Nice to see you also *Ranag*!


----------



## Stephanie*

Has anyone else seen the new collection of Perlee items? I am liking the all diamond bangle (does anyone know the price guide for this?) TIA


----------



## La Vanguardia

restricter said:


> I'm pleased to join the addicts.  I just bought my very first VCA piece today.
> 
> I went in with the intention of trying on a single motif tiger's eye and the vintage all gold single.  They were out of the single gold so I tried on the 10 motif gold -- and bought it.  I'm in love.



CONGRATULATIONS!!! It's always interesting to hear stories of members going in the boutique for a particular item and going home with another! 



kim_mac said:


> ooooh, la van...love seeing your pictures of all the options.  they all look really beautiful on your ears!  and that ring is so special.  who can blame you for maybe getting sidetracked?  of all the options, my vote goes to the cosmos earclips.  i had a chance to try them on this weekend, and i think the cosmos earclips and pendant - all matching look so pretty together.  *but i think i remember you want all your pieces to be different designs?*  i thought i remember you saying that you didn't want the butterfly earclips that match your ring because you want variety.  if you HAD to pick something different, i'm no help because i think they all look really beautiful on you.  have a great time deciding!!!



Well, I don't necessarily want them to be different designs. Actually, I'm all for matchy matchy too such as my Frivole and Alhambra pieces. I just didn't really feel like butterflies on my ears to match my Two Butterflies BTF ring. 

I just have to wait it out with the Cosmos earclips and then I can decide better. One reason why I'm hesitating is because they might be too blingy for daytime wear. I'm not sure if I'll feel comfortable with them taking the bus/tram/train kwim during the day ... for evening, sure, no problem kwim! I know, I wear my Bird ring during the day almost everywhere, but the Bird actually can look like costume jewelry whereas the Cosmos not.



tbbbjb said:


> *La Vanguardia*: Thanks for the pictures that you posted.  If it is not too much trouble, would you mind taking ear shot pictures of the 2 alhambra earrings?  I would really appreciate it, as it really gives me the best idea as to how they would look on.  Thanks so much!



Here you go! The standard Vintage Alhambra WG/MOP earclips on the left and the mini Vintage Alhambra YG/MOP studs on the right.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

La Vanguardia said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! It's always interesting to hear stories of members going in the boutique for a particular item and going home with another!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't necessarily want them to be different designs. Actually, I'm all for matchy matchy too such as my Frivole and Alhambra pieces. I just didn't really feel like butterflies on my ears to match my Two Butterflies BTF ring.
> 
> I just have to wait it out with the Cosmos earclips and then I can decide better. One reason why I'm hesitating is because they might be too blingy for daytime wear. I'm not sure if I'll feel comfortable with them taking the bus/tram/train kwim during the day ... for evening, sure, no problem kwim! I know, I wear my Bird ring during the day almost everywhere, but the Bird actually can look like costume jewelry whereas the Cosmos not.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go! The standard Vintage Alhambra WG/MOP earclips on the left and the mini Vintage Alhambra YG/MOP studs on the right.


Thanks so much for the pic!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## tbbbjb

La Vanguardia said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! It's always interesting to hear stories of members going in the boutique for a particular item and going home with another!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't necessarily want them to be different designs. Actually, I'm all for matchy matchy too such as my Frivole and Alhambra pieces. I just didn't really feel like butterflies on my ears to match my Two Butterflies BTF ring.
> 
> I just have to wait it out with the Cosmos earclips and then I can decide better. One reason why I'm hesitating is because they might be too blingy for daytime wear. I'm not sure if I'll feel comfortable with them taking the bus/tram/train kwim during the day ... for evening, sure, no problem kwim! I know, I wear my Bird ring during the day almost everywhere, but the Bird actually can look like costume jewelry whereas the Cosmos not.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go! The standard Vintage Alhambra WG/MOP earclips on the left and the mini Vintage Alhambra YG/MOP studs on the right.


*
La Vanguardia*:  You are an absolute angel!!  Thank you so much.  I know for sure now that the mini would suit me much better than the regular.


----------



## xblackxstarx

what do you think my chances are if i requested the sweet alhambra clover in white gold and turquoise that van cleef & arpels would say yes to doing this for me?
i would LOVE to have that exact bracelet in that exact colour, it's so cute


----------



## Ascella

In case someone has missed, the new catalogue can now be found on the official VCA homepage:

http://www.vancleef-arpels.com/fr/pdf/van-cleef-arpels-jewellery-catalogue.pdf


----------



## kim_mac

thanks for posting that link, ascella!  i had no idea they came out with a new catalog.  what a treat to see all the beautiful jewelry.  hmmm, the lotus ring is calling out to me!  and i still can't get the 20 motif alhambra necklace out of my head!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Stephanie*

I found the answer to my previous question posted here so thought I would share, the perlee prices in GBP
piece
 £ price

Bracelet PERLEE pink gold with diamonds (wrist size 17,5 cm)
  21,600   

Bracelet PERLEE satin finish, pink gold (wrist size 17,5 cm)
  5,650   

Bracelet PERLEE satin finish, white gold (wrist size 17,5 cm)
  5,850   

Bracelet PERLEE signature, pink gold (wrist size 16 cm)
  3,350   

Bracelet PERLEE signature, pink gold (wrist size 17,5 cm)
  3,350   

Bracelet PERLEE signature, pink gold (wrist size 19 cm)
  3,350   

Bracelet PERLEE signature, white gold (wrist size 16 cm)
  3,600   

Bracelet PERLEE signature, white gold (wrist size 17,5 cm)
  3,600   

Bracelet PERLEE signature, white gold (wrist size 19 cm)
  3,600   

Bracelet PERLEE white gold with diamonds (wrist size 17,5 cm)
  23,800   

Bracelet PERLEE, pink gold (wrist size 16 cm)
  7,250   

Bracelet PERLEE, pink gold (wrist size 17,5 cm)
  7,250   

Bracelet PERLEE, white gold (wrist size 16 cm)
  7,600   

Bracelet PERLEE, white gold (wrist size 17,5 cm)
  7,600   

Bracelet PERLEE, pink gold with diamond clovers (wrist size 16 cm)
  14,100   

Bracelet PERLEE, pink gold with diamond clovers (wrist size 17,5 cm)
  15,000   

Bracelet PERLEE, white gold with diamond clovers (wrist size 16 cm)
  14,300   

Bracelet PERLEE, white gold with diamond clovers (wrist size 17,5 cm)
  15,200   

Cuff bracelet PERLEE, pink gold (wrist size 16 cm)
  17,300   

Cuff bracelet PERLEE, pink gold (wrist size 17,5 cm)
  17,300


----------



## MissMargaux

Hi Everyone, 

I have been lurking on this thread. I am seriously considering the magic alahambra 50" necklace in the black/white/grey. 
I ahve a question, do you think it's to long to wear single??

I am also thinking of the matching earrings, in either 3 or 4 motif.

What do you ladies think?


----------



## ginihong

Thanks for the price list!!

So is the Perlee bracelet with diamonds only available in one size?


----------



## Sammyjoe

MissMargaux said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been lurking on this thread. I am seriously considering the magic alahambra 50" necklace in the black/white/grey.
> I ahve a question, do you think *it's to long to wear single*??
> 
> I am also thinking of the matching earrings,* in either 3 or 4 motif.*
> 
> What do you ladies think?


 
I really like the magic range, but with the possible too long question, I would suggest you try it on, and decide where you want it to be placed on your tummy/stomach. You might prefer the long style with a shorter double wrapped around your neck twice - like one long and one short, like how the farandole hits be it the 160cm or 120cm. Hopefully someone will chime in with their thoughts. - reading back - I am not making sense!

With the 3 motif, I have the vintage single studs which I prefer, I like the look of the 3 motif rather than the 4. Hopefully someone will chip it who owns or have tried on the 3 or 4 motif. My only advice is to try everything on and decide

Thanks for the pics Birkin101 and Stephanie for the pricelist.


----------



## kat99

MissMargaux said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been lurking on this thread. I am seriously considering the magic alahambra 50" necklace in the black/white/grey.
> I ahve a question, do you think it's to long to wear single??
> 
> I am also thinking of the matching earrings, in either 3 or 4 motif.
> 
> What do you ladies think?




Like other posters, I'd recommend trying it on - I am a little over 5'1 and it was too long on me single length, just hung awkwardly. That being said, I've seen shorter girls totally rocking it. I loved it doubled up though.


----------



## xblackxstarx

can anyone advise me on my previous post? Do VCA even allow this?


----------



## Sammyjoe

xblackxstarx said:


> what do you think my chances are if i requested the sweet alhambra clover in white gold and turquoise that van cleef & arpels would say yes to doing this for me?
> i would LOVE to have that exact bracelet in that exact colour, it's so cute


 
I think you should defo ask if its what you want, if they will do it for you just be prepared to get a little older while waiting for it
The reason why I say it might be possible is because I am waiting for a btw motif mop ring and I wanted grey and white. white and white was not offered but they do produce it. Anyway, give them a call or pop in and see what they can do. Good luck.


----------



## MissMargaux

Thanks ladies.


----------



## sbelle

Ascella said:


> In case someone has missed, the new catalogue can now be found on the official VCA homepage:
> 
> http://www.vancleef-arpels.com/fr/pdf/van-cleef-arpels-jewellery-catalogue.pdf



Thanks so much for the link!


----------



## tbbbjb

xblackxstarx said:


> what do you think my chances are if i requested the sweet alhambra clover in white gold and turquoise that van cleef & arpels would say yes to doing this for me?
> i would LOVE to have that exact bracelet in that exact colour, it's so cute


I was just told by a SA that that is actually already in the works.  So Yea for you and anyone else who was wanting that combo 

I was also told that the in the sweet collection they will be adding a rose gold heart bracelet.  I guess to match the heart pendant.

Supposedly, they will be or already have discontinued a lot of the Byzantine earrings.  But they are bringing out new ones.

That is all I can remember for now.


----------



## xblackxstarx

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!O...M....G
lol
dreams do come true
thanks so much for that 
i cant wait for the sweet alhambra clover in white gold and turquoise i am soooo happy right now
 



tbbbjb said:


> I was just told by a SA that that is actually already in the works. So Yea for you and anyone else who was wanting that combo
> 
> I was also told that the in the sweet collection they will be adding a rose gold heart bracelet.
> 
> Supposedly, they will be or already have discontinued a lot of the Byzantine earrings. But they are bringing out new ones.
> 
> That is all I can remember for now.


----------



## lemontart

Hey all!  I got the breast cancer rose gold clover pendant today!  It came with a suede box. Here are some pics to share:


----------



## Sammyjoe

Beautiful! Congrats Lemontart!!


----------



## ChinaLocaChanel

lemontart said:


> Hey all!  I got the breast cancer rose gold clover pendant today!  It came with a suede box. Here are some pics to share:





What a beautiful necklace for a great cause!  Cingrats lemontart.  I'm new to this thread, so pardin me for asking if its rude, but how much was it?


----------



## diamond lover

lemontart said:


> Hey all! I got the breast cancer rose gold clover pendant today! It came with a suede box. Here are some pics to share:


 

lemontart, it's so pretty!
how i wish they sell them in asia


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

lemontart said:


> Hey all!  I got the breast cancer rose gold clover pendant today!  It came with a suede box. Here are some pics to share:


Beautiful


----------



## pwecious_323

Congrats!! It's beautiful!


----------



## lemontart

Sammyjoe said:


> Beautiful! Congrats Lemontart!!


 
Thanks *Sammyjoe* 



ChinaLocaChanel said:


> What a beautiful necklace for a great cause! Cingrats lemontart. I'm new to this thread, so pardin me for asking if its rude, but how much was it?


 
Thank you! The pendant is $1,850, not bad 



diamond lover said:


> lemontart, it's so pretty!
> how i wish they sell them in asia


 
Thanks *diamond lover*! Maybe you can call the US store to see if you can order from the US and ship to asia?



Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Beautiful


 
Thanks *Ilovehandbags27!*



pwecious_323 said:


> Congrats!! It's beautiful!


 
Thank you *pwecious_323 *


----------



## restricter

OMG, I just drooled all over my screen.  Congrats Lemontart!


----------



## Bethc

Beautiful! Congrats Lemontart!!    

I tried it on today, really pretty!  I love rose gold and I'm so happy they're making more pieces in it!


----------



## surfergirljen

YOU GOT IT! Congrats Lemontart it's soooo pretty!!!!


----------



## sbelle

*Lemontart*---your necklace is gorgeous!


----------



## lemontart

restricter said:


> OMG, I just drooled all over my screen. Congrats Lemontart!


 
Thanks *restricter*! Saw your necklace on another post..it is gorgeous!!! 



Bethc said:


> Beautiful! Congrats Lemontart!!
> 
> I tried it on today, really pretty! I love rose gold and I'm so happy they're making more pieces in it!


 
Thanks *Bethc*  Yeah...I love love love rose gold!



surfergirljen said:


> YOU GOT IT! Congrats Lemontart it's soooo pretty!!!!


 
Thanks *surfergirljen*...yes, I couldn't resist...plus I received gift cards from Neiman Marcus that I can use on this necklace, make it a very good deal!


----------



## lemontart

Thanks *sbelle*


----------



## fendibbag

*Lemontart *Congratulations on your new Alhambra pendant!! I saw it this past weekend at my NM and I was very tempted!!! Wear it in good health!!


----------



## loves

lemontart, gorgeous!

am catching up on this thread...


----------



## j0s1e267

*lemontart*, CONGRATS on your new BCA RG pendant!  It's very pretty!

*LaVan*, all the earrings and ring you tried on looks GREAT on you! Don't you wish you can bring them all home? 

Looks like everyone is doing FAB with lotsa wonderful new VCA acquisitions!  No new VCA buys from me since my Perlee signature bracelet in RG.  I was originally hoping to get something from the new Perlee collection but nothing really caught my eye and I am not too excited about theprice points either.    I did stray ... and got something small from Cartier :shame:


----------



## kat99

Hey all - I wanted to add a not so recent but still well loved acquisition on here as well, so that we could get more onyx 20 motifs on here. For anybody who is wavering between MOP and onyx, I always thought I was going to get MOP until I tried on the onyx - it just went better with my hair color (black) and I wear a ton of black as well. That being said I still want the MOP next!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats on your cartier Josie ( we dont know what it is, post pics when you can)!
Love your Onyx necklace Kat!


----------



## kim_mac

lemontart - congrats on your new pendant.  i love rose gold!

kat - congrats on your onyx necklace.  it's always a toss up between the onyx and mop - they are both gorgeous!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Suzie

Kat, I die!!! I have to have this necklace one day. I am like you, black hair and wear a lot of black. Can I ask how much it is? PM me if you like.


----------



## snibor

Love that necklace!

I love the black and MOP.  Isn't there a turqoise as well?

I want one!  

But which color do you think is the most wearable?  I am fair skin and blond.  I can't decide they are all so beautiful.  THoughts?


----------



## MissMargaux

Morning Ladies, congrats to all on their new goodies.

Ok, I know that the magic alahambra is 52" right?? is the 20 motif a bit shorter??

My thing is that I want a necklace long to wear single and that I can double up but not to short. Versatile??

Restricter which necklace did you get, I didn't see any pics??

LaVan, like the earclips. Maybe I should consider those instead of the 3 or 4 motifs


----------



## kat99

Suzie said:


> Kat, I die!!! I have to have this necklace one day. I am like you, black hair and wear a lot of black. Can I ask how much it is? PM me if you like.



Thanks! It was around $9k from the UK - my blog has more info on how I purchased it at a cheaper price.



snibor said:


> Love that necklace!
> 
> I love the black and MOP.  Isn't there a turqoise as well?
> 
> I want one!
> 
> But which color do you think is the most wearable?  I am fair skin and blond.  I can't decide they are all so beautiful.  THoughts?



Thank you! I think it is up to you but while I think both would be beautiful on you and are both necessary after a while  the mother of pearl would be most stunning for now with fair skin/blond hair. I'm jealous!


----------



## kat99

I'm travelling right now but wanted to add a few more pieces:


----------



## lemontart

Thanks *fendibbag*,* loves*, *j0s1e267* and *kim_mac *

*kat99*, love your 20 motif onyx and the Socrates BTF ring!  I tried this ring when I got my rose gold Alhambra pendant and didn't want to take if off!


----------



## restricter

Oh Lemontart...I blame you.  I bought the rose gold single motif.  Like you, I'm a sucker for anything rose gold.  Best of all, it looks great layered with my 10 motif necklace.  Wow, two pieces in a week.  Guess I really am an addict now (especially since I wait-listed for the holiday piece too).


----------



## kat99

lemontart said:


> Thanks *fendibbag*,* loves*, *j0s1e267* and *kim_mac *
> 
> *kat99*, love your 20 motif onyx and the Socrates BTF ring!  I tried this ring when I got my rose gold Alhambra pendant and didn't want to take if off!



Thank you! I love your collection as well!


----------



## sbelle

restricter said:


> Oh Lemontart...I blame you.  I bought the rose gold single motif.  Like you, I'm a sucker for anything rose gold.  Best of all, it looks great layered with my 10 motif necklace.  Wow, two pieces in a week.  Guess I really am an addict now (especially since I wait-listed for the holiday piece too).



*restricter* -- we've all been there!!    Congratulations on newest piece!!


----------



## Bethc

^^ Wow Restricter, congrats!  It's a slippery slope!    

I really like the Holiday necklace, since I already have a Lapis 10 motif necklace, I was thinking of getting 2 and making earrings... thoughts?


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Anyone here have a successful bid today on the VCA motif necklaces at Christies? They must of had every stone available VCA has ever done.
I lost out repeatedly.


----------



## kat99

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Anyone here have a successful bid today on the VCA motif necklaces at Christies? They must of had every stone available VCA has ever done.
> I lost out repeatedly.



A good friend got one of the snowflake items I think - I will have to check with them. The 20 motifs went for a lot more than I thought they would (unless I have the info wrong)? Do you have any idea why they went for so much?


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

No I have no clue! Usually the auction that has higher bids are the ones held in December. 
The first 3 necklaces were fairly reasonable & then BAM the winning bids on the rest were almost doubled or more! I'm wondering if the phone bidders were late in being connected to the auction room. 
Do you know what these necklaces cost to have made? That was quite a collection! 
Was your friend in the auction room? There were alot of nice engagement rings in this auction!


----------



## Suzie

kat99 said:


> Thanks! It was around $9k from the UK - my blog has more info on how I purchased it at a cheaper price.
> 
> 
> Thank you, I will check it out on your blog!


----------



## lemontart

restricter said:


> Oh Lemontart...I blame you. I bought the rose gold single motif. Like you, I'm a sucker for anything rose gold. Best of all, it looks great layered with my 10 motif necklace. Wow, two pieces in a week. Guess I really am an addict now (especially since I wait-listed for the holiday piece too).


 
Wow! Congrats *restricter*!  and you are on the wait list for the holiday necklace! It's a nice one! May I ask the price of the holiday necklace?


----------



## SuLi

Hi everyone -- I purchased my first VCA piece.  It's not super exciting compared to all the lovelies that have been posted here, but I wanted to share.  It's the sweet alhambra necklace -- I tried on the vintage one as well, but thought that the sweet size was better for me since I'm petite.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

SuLi said:


> Hi everyone -- I purchased my first VCA piece.  It's not super exciting compared to all the lovelies that have been posted here, but I wanted to share.  It's the sweet alhambra necklace -- I tried on the vintage one as well, but thought that the sweet size was better for me since I'm petite.  Thanks for letting me share!


Congrats! Looks great on you!


----------



## sbelle

*SuLi* - a great choice!  It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## lumkeikei

SuLi said:


> Hi everyone -- I purchased my first VCA piece.  It's not super exciting compared to all the lovelies that have been posted here, but I wanted to share.  It's the sweet alhambra necklace -- I tried on the vintage one as well, but thought that the sweet size was better for me since I'm petite.  Thanks for letting me share!



May I ask how much it is?

THANKS


----------



## restricter

lemontart said:


> Wow! Congrats *restricter*!  and you are on the wait list for the holiday necklace! It's a nice one! May I ask the price of the holiday necklace?



I don't know but I'm working on finding out.


SuLi - Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats *Suli*!!


----------



## kim_mac

suli - looks adorable on you.  congrats on your first piece!


----------



## kat99

Congratulations Suli! It is a lovely piece


----------



## birkin101




----------



## mylilsnowy

Suli, its beautiful. congrats!


----------



## I'll take two

There have been some lovely pieces of jewellery posted recently ,many congrats to everyone
I particularly like the 20 motif vintage Alhambra necklace and the cosmos pendant .
Great spy shots birkin101 .Keep them coming.


----------



## loves

congrats suli, so pretty!


----------



## SuLi

Thanks for the lovely comments everyone!


----------



## GretaCOakes

Hi Everyone
I want to get a Alhambra bracelet for Christmas and wanted to know is it ok to stack with other bracelets or better on its own?  This will be my very first piece as i have been collecting bracelets for a while now and wear a few together.Sorry if this is a repeat of a question on this thread but its a very big thread  ! Any thoughts would be great thank you everyone.


----------



## laurayuki

Thought you guys may enjoy this

VCA earrings and Cartier Necklace











VCA necklace an earrings


----------



## kat99

^ beautiful! Thank you! 



GretaCOakes said:


> Hi Everyone
> I want to get a Alhambra bracelet for Christmas and wanted to know is it ok to stack with other bracelets or better on its own?  This will be my very first piece as i have been collecting bracelets for a while now and wear a few together.Sorry if this is a repeat of a question on this thread but its a very big thread  ! Any thoughts would be great thank you everyone.



The bracelets do scratch a little and some materials are softer than others - which are you thinking of getting?


----------



## xblackxstarx

This is something I'd love to know for the MOP YG sweet alhambra
Will the MOP scratch off? Maybe a silly question but I have no idea
I'd also like to layer it but scared of major damage. 
I expect slight scratches to the gold 



GretaCOakes said:


> Hi Everyone
> I want to get a Alhambra bracelet for Christmas and wanted to know is it ok to stack with other bracelets or better on its own? This will be my very first piece as i have been collecting bracelets for a while now and wear a few together.Sorry if this is a repeat of a question on this thread but its a very big thread  ! Any thoughts would be great thank you everyone.


----------



## GretaCOakes

Hi 
I was thinking of the Mother of pearl Alhambra in the clover. I am open to any thoughts on this or any other suggestions.  Thank you


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is having a fab weekend. I stopped in to check out the mini earstuds to match my vintage alhambra mop yg single motif necklace. I was quite shocked how small they were in the case but once I put them on, they didn't seem to be too small. I have attached a picture of one of the studs on my ear. Please tell me your honest opinion. I know the picture shows the turquoise due to that being all they had but I would go for the yg mop. I really didn't like the larger earclips because it shows my ear piercing being done unevenly. Please let me know if you think I should get these or go for another piece. Thanks for the opinions in advance


----------



## kimber418

Ilovehandbags,

I love them on you.  I think they look great.  I say yes!  The YG MOP will be perfect~!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

kimber418 said:


> Ilovehandbags,
> 
> I love them on you.  I think they look great.  I say yes!  The YG MOP will be perfect~!


Great thank you! I really appreciate your opinion.


----------



## kat99

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is having a fab weekend. I stopped in to check out the mini earstuds to match my vintage alhambra mop yg single motif necklace. I was quite shocked how small they were in the case but once I put them on, they didn't seem to be too small. I have attached a picture of one of the studs on my ear. Please tell me your honest opinion. I know the picture shows the turquoise due to that being all they had but I would go for the yg mop. I really didn't like the larger earclips because it shows my ear piercing being done unevenly. Please let me know if you think I should get these or go for another piece. Thanks for the opinions in advance




Lovely on you!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think the size of your earrings are great, they will look wonderful in YG mop


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Thank you so much *Sammjoe* and *Kat99*! Hopefully I will get them in a few weeks. DH's birthday first haha!


----------



## demisemiquaver

Hi, new to the forum here *waves*. For those of you more familiar with the line, can anyone tell me if they make a grey MOP single motif pendant with the pearlized Vintage Alhambra border (not the modern Alhambra), in either white or yellow gold? Thanks for your help!


----------



## kat99

^ as of right now no, I don't think they use the grey MOP in any vintage alhambra designs (though that'd be lovely, I'd die for one in YG!!)


----------



## pwecious_323

ilovehandbags27: Love that size on you!! I thought I'd like the larger one too that most ppl have but I tried the smaller one like yours and it looked better on me too. Too bad I'm on a budget now so won't be buying them anytime soon  Do post pix when u get them though


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

pwecious_323 said:


> ilovehandbags27: Love that size on you!! I thought I'd like the larger one too that most ppl have but I tried the smaller one like yours and it looked better on me too. Too bad I'm on a budget now so won't be buying them anytime soon  Do post pix when u get them though


Thank you so much *pwecious_323*! I totally felt the same way. I cant stop thinking about them. I guess my decision is that I am not sure if I should just wear my necklace with pearl stud earrings or get these? Ideas?


----------



## surfergirljen

Does anyone here own any of the Journee A Paris line? I love the pendant with the girl and the balloons! The whole idea of the romantic Wednesday afternoon in Paris just melts me... I have never seen any of the pieces in real life though! 

I adore the bracelet with the two girls, the boy and the mother watching over them in the park. It doesn't match anything I have but I have two girls and we're thinking of having a third and there is no way I can not have that one day if we have a boy!! LOL...


----------



## diamond lover

surfergirljen said:


> Does anyone here own any of the Journee A Paris line? I love the pendant with the girl and the balloons! The whole idea of the romantic Wednesday afternoon in Paris just melts me... I have never seen any of the pieces in real life though!
> 
> I adore the bracelet with the two girls, the boy and the mother watching over them in the park. It doesn't match anything I have but I have two girls and we're thinking of having a third and there is no way I can not have that one day if we have a boy!! LOL...


 
i've tried them in person and they are very lovely!
both yellow gold (or RG) and WG are very pretty.
Their chain is short at 16 inches but pendant is fairly big as compared to alhambra pendants, so i think it will look better if lengthen the chain to 17-18 inches.

i remember they cost around HKD26000 last year.


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## diamond lover

i just got a call from VCA SA.
the christmas necklace costs HKD23200 (i.e. around USD3000), which is quite expensive. What do u think?


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

diamond lover said:


> i just got a call from VCA SA.
> the christmas necklace costs HKD23200 (i.e. around USD3000), which is quite expensive. What do u think?


Seems a bit high I agree


----------



## demisemiquaver

diamond lover said:


> i just got a call from VCA SA.
> the christmas necklace costs HKD23200 (i.e. around USD3000), which is quite expensive. What do u think?



Is lapis an expensive stone? I don't know how stringent VCA's quality control is, but a quick search on wiki says the best lapis lazuli comes from Afghanistan, so I can see that driving up the price.

Does anyone know the price of the 2009 WG/MOP/diamond Christmas edition in comparison?


----------



## diamond lover

demisemiquaver said:


> Is lapis an expensive stone? I don't know how stringent VCA's quality control is, but a quick search on wiki says the best lapis lazuli comes from Afghanistan, so I can see that driving up the price.
> 
> Does anyone know the price of the 2009 WG/MOP/diamond Christmas edition in comparison?


 
lapis is inexpensive, it's a semi-precious stone (amethyst also in same category) instead of gemstone (ruby, sapphire).

i remember the same style MOP without diamond, not christmas version is only around HKD14500 (i.e. USD 1860). 

i m still considering if i shd go ahead buy this evening. but i think i won't as it's over my budget. i thought it was around USD2000.


----------



## diamond lover

interesting video on the making on VCA alhambra pieces from VCA website

http://www.vancleef-arpels.com/en/van-cleef.html?zone=as#/alhambra/


----------



## restricter

diamond lover said:


> i just got a call from VCA SA.
> the christmas necklace costs HKD23200 (i.e. around USD3000), which is quite expensive. What do u think?



Isn't there an itty bitty diamond in the center too? Might be what's making it expensive.  I think the price is about right if that's the case.


----------



## demisemiquaver

diamond lover said:


> lapis is inexpensive, it's a semi-precious stone (amethyst also in same category) instead of gemstone (ruby, sapphire).
> 
> i remember the same style MOP without diamond, not christmas version is only around HKD14500 (i.e. USD 1860).
> 
> i m still considering if i shd go ahead buy this evening. but i think i won't as it's over my budget. i thought it was around USD2000.



Well, I get that it's semi-precious.  I meant relative to MOP, turquoise, carnelian and all of the other stones they use in the Alhambra line. Looking at the malachite/lapis 10 motif special edition, the lapis necklace is ~$500 more than the malachite. So I think the lapis is more expensive overall.


----------



## restricter

The diamond in the center is what's driving up the price:

The Christmas 2010 special edition adorns the emblematic lapis lazuli and yellow gold motif with a diamond. Symbol of eternity, the stone bestows on this iconic lucky motif an additional promise: that of an enduring wish for happiness and the proof of affection. Lapis lazuli, considered to bring Truth and Friendship, will bring harmony and authenticity to the one it adorns.

The reverse side of this precious talisman can be engraved. Making it possible to link the poetry of tender words, an emotionally important date or a beloved first name with the purity of an eternal diamond, thus combining the two sides of a same treasure: the heart.

The Vintage Alhambra pendant, yellow gold, lapis lazuli, diamond centre &#8211; special edition &#8211; will be available in boutiques from November 2010.

Alhambra and Vintage Alhambra are trademarks of Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## S_A_L

OMG, I want the christmas necklace, it's so lovely.

Anyone know its price in USD or CND?


----------



## birkin101




----------



## zenith

diamond lover said:


> lapis is inexpensive, it's a semi-precious stone (amethyst also in same category) instead of gemstone (ruby, sapphire).
> 
> i remember the same style MOP without diamond, not christmas version is only around HKD14500 (i.e. USD 1860).
> 
> i m still considering if i shd go ahead buy this evening. but i think i won't as it's over my budget. i thought it was around USD2000.



I have the 2009 christmas edition necklace bought in HK and IIRC, it was around HK$16K or HK$16.5K. Looking forward to see pics of this year's necklace.


----------



## lulilu

Is the Christmas necklace in the stores yet?  I am waiting for an email from my SA....  Will NM have it, I wonder?


----------



## sbelle

Received my yellow gold vintage alhambra 10 motif necklace on Friday!   I've been wearing it all weekend--it looks great with crewneck sweaters!


----------



## fendibbag

sbelle said:


> Received my yellow gold vintage alhambra 10 motif necklace on Friday!   I've been wearing it all weekend--it looks great with crewneck sweaters!



Congratulations *SBelle* !!! I have been thinking of getting your same new YG necklace before Christmas to wear with my MOP YG 10 motif vintage alhambra. I think you mentioned earlier that your SA had shown you how to wear them together, do your think they are a good match or do you think they are easier to wear separately? (I looked on all the VCA threads and could not find a pic of them worn together). 
Congrats again!!!


----------



## restricter

sbelle said:


> Received my yellow gold vintage alhambra 10 motif necklace on Friday!   I've been wearing it all weekend--it looks great with crewneck sweaters!




:useless:

*Congratulations on your new 10 motif!!!*


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

sbelle said:


> Received my yellow gold vintage alhambra 10 motif necklace on Friday!   I've been wearing it all weekend--it looks great with crewneck sweaters!


Oh *sbelle* congrats! Please post modeling pics! I'd love to see!


----------



## kimber418

Hi Everyone,
I got this note from my VanCleef SA in Chicago yesterday about the Christmas necklace:

Hi Kimberly,

Isn't this piece wonderful?! The Special Edition Vintage Alhambra Holiday pendant for 2010 is lapis lazuli with a lovely diamond center. Unfortunately there is not a matching bracelet. The value is $3,050.

It will be available shortly after Thanksgiving, and I will definitely let you know when they arrive in the Chicago boutique.
If anyone would like her name you can PM me.  She is wonderful!  I live in Texas.


----------



## kat99

I'd love to see two different 10 motifs linked together! Congratulations on everybody's purchases!


----------



## FashionLawyer

Recent acquisition, *carnelian set vintage alhambra* (ring, earrings and bracelets). Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## diamond lover

FashionLawyer said:


> Recent acquisition, *carnelian set vintage alhambra* (ring, earrings and bracelets). Thanks for letting me share.


 

congrats!! they are VERY pretty!
u made me want to get the carnelian bracelet. i m still thinking to get the christmas necklace or onyx bracelet. now the carnelian bracelet is on my wish list too!


----------



## Chloeloves

oh lovely new set!


----------



## I'll take two

Beautiful set ,many congrats 

Just wondered are the motif's as red as they look in the photo or are they more of a terracotta colour ?



FashionLawyer said:


> Recent acquisition, *carnelian set vintage alhambra* (ring, earrings and bracelets). Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats on everyone's lovely purchases! I really love the carnelian set you have Fashion Lawyer! So many lovely pieces everyone has!! Love the gold motif necklace!


----------



## FashionLawyer

I'll take two said:


> Beautiful set ,many congrats
> 
> Just wondered are the motif's as red as they look in the photo or are they more of a terracotta colour ?


 
Hi *I'll take two* (cool name!)
They are fire engine red and the earrings and bracelet capture the light beautifully as they are open work setting. The ring is one tone darker as it's a closed work setting so it doesn't retain any light from the outside. They are *really-really GORGEOUS*, especially the contrast with the rich gold color.

*SammyJoe, Chloeloves*

*diamond lover*
Thank you...carnelian is very pretty and rarely available like onyx or MOP. I had to wait for 2 weeks to have my SA specially made an "URGENT" order to Paris to get me the matching earrings as  they are quite hard to get apparently. The bracelet and ring were readily in store however they were last pieces as quantity is always small and never enough to meet the high demand. I consider myself *very lucky* to be able to get a set as requesting a carnelian piece will have a 2 months waiting list.
I love onyx too! That will be my next purchase maybe


----------



## Fashion_Gal

Thanks fashion lawyer for the pictures.
They are fab !!


----------



## fendibbag

*Fashion Lover*, this is pure perfection!!! I am totally  over your gorgeous pictures, the ring is TDF and the carnelian bracelet looks amazing with the YG....I need one!!! Thank you for sharing and this photo definitely deserves to be enlarged!!!


----------



## FashionLawyer

Fashion_Gal said:


> Thanks fashion lawyer for the pictures.
> They are fab !!


 
My pleasure *Fashion_Gal*


----------



## FashionLawyer

fendibbag said:


> *Fashion Lover*, this is pure perfection!!! I am totally  over your gorgeous pictures, the ring is TDF and the carnelian bracelet looks amazing with the YG....I need one!!! Thank you for sharing and this photo definitely deserves to be enlarged!!!


 
*fendibbag*wowzer....I am honored!!
The set is truly amazing and worth every penny and I would highly recommend you get a set too!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Fashionlawyer your pieces are stunning on you! Congrats! You definitely make me want a bracelet now haha!


----------



## monap_1981

Beautiful set!  Congrats!



FashionLawyer said:


> Recent acquisition, *carnelian set vintage alhambra* (ring, earrings and bracelets). Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Chloeloves

Ladies Van Cleef are having a price increase in Jan 2011 ;-(


----------



## La Vanguardia

*These are GORGEOUS FashionLawyer!*


----------



## sbelle

fendibbag said:


> Congratulations *SBelle* !!! I have been thinking of getting your same new YG necklace before Christmas to wear with my MOP YG 10 motif vintage alhambra. I think you mentioned earlier that your SA had shown you how to wear them together, do your think they are a good match or do you think they are easier to wear separately? (I looked on all the VCA threads and could not find a pic of them worn together).
> Congrats again!!!





kat99 said:


> I'd love to see two different 10 motifs linked together! Congratulations on everybody's purchases!



I will try and pull it together later tonight and take some pictures.  The whole topic came up when I mentioned to my SA that I was thinking about the long magic necklace.  She said in her opinion I could achieve the same effect with the necklaces I had.  She wasn't talking about connecting two 10 motifs, but 3 motifs and then doubling.  I have a black onyx, tigers eye and now the yellow gold.  (my wg, mop is a 20 motif).

So if I can get away from the family, I'll attempt to get some pictures of that idea.  I think there was someone who posted this already on this thread, but I can't remember who it was or when they did it!!


----------



## FashionLawyer

*monap_1981, Ilovehandbags27 & La Van*
*Ilovehandbags27*, you should get the bracelet...the fire engine red color just pops! I was thinking to get the matching earrings for the vintage gold alhambra bracelet I paired in the pic with the carnelian...somehow it looks lonely without it's own matching set


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

FashionLawyer said:


> *monap_1981, Ilovehandbags27 & La Van*
> *Ilovehandbags27*, you should get the bracelet...the fire engine red color just pops! I was thinking to get the matching earrings for the vintage gold alhambra bracelet I paired in the pic with the carnelian...somehow it looks lonely without it's own matching set


Lol the obsession continues. I am having the hardest time figuring out what i want. I am stuck between the mini ear studs to match my necklace or hold off and save a little more for the bracelet. I have the Cartier love bracelet and would wear the bracelet on the other hand but am not sure as i am a paralegal and type all day long. Opinions? That or i was also thinking of getting the mini ear studs and the sweet Alhambra bracelet with just a mini Alhambra. Decisions! I love your gold bracelet. Do you mind pming me what you paid?! Its stunning on you.


----------



## FashionLawyer

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Lol the obsession continues. I am having the hardest time figuring out what i want. I am stuck between the mini ear studs to match my necklace or hold off and save a little more for the bracelet. I have the Cartier love bracelet and would wear the bracelet on the other hand but am not sure as i am a paralegal and type all day long. Opinions? That or i was also thinking of getting the mini ear studs and the sweet Alhambra bracelet with just a mini Alhambra. Decisions! I love your gold bracelet. Do you mind pming me what you paid?! Its stunning on you.


 
Hey there fellow counsellor!
It all depends on what you like, I suppose. I'm not into necklaces so I rarely wear one (however La Van's Cosmos has made me drooled heavily since day one and if I want to get just ONE necklace, it'll be the Cosmos) so I stick with bracelets (layering them with other bracelets too), earrings (staple) and ring. I paid around USD 2500 (more or less, can't remember the exact price). I also have the sweet alhambra bracelet but it's VERY petite and dainty that it disappears on my wrist. The sweet alhambra earrings are gorgeous but the bracelet is too dainty in my opinion.


----------



## surfergirljen

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Lol the obsession continues. I am having the hardest time figuring out what i want. I am stuck between the mini ear studs to match my necklace or hold off and save a little more for the bracelet. I have the Cartier love bracelet and would wear the bracelet on the other hand but am not sure as i am a paralegal and type all day long. Opinions? That or i was also thinking of getting the mini ear studs and the sweet Alhambra bracelet with just a mini Alhambra. Decisions! I love your gold bracelet. Do you mind pming me what you paid?! Its stunning on you.



I'm a writer and I find wearing my 5 motif bracelet all day is annoying - well, pretty, but annoying! I'm always shoving it up my arm or it gets stuck. I have the mini gold ear studs and love them!! So sweet.


----------



## surfergirljen

fendibbag said:


> *Fashion Lover*, this is pure perfection!!! I am totally  over your gorgeous pictures, the ring is TDF and the carnelian bracelet looks amazing with the YG....I need one!!! Thank you for sharing and this photo definitely deserves to be enlarged!!!



WHAT A SET!  TRULY EYECATCHING EYE CANDY GIRL!!!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Thanks so much! When you say it gets stuck do you mean that it catches on things?


----------



## Fashion_Gal

Hope it's not a big increase!



Chloeloves said:


> Ladies Van Cleef are having a price increase in Jan 2011 ;-(


----------



## sbelle

surfergirljen said:


> I'm a writer and I find wearing my 5 motif bracelet all day is annoying - well, pretty, but annoying! I'm always shoving it up my arm or it gets stuck. I have the mini gold ear studs and love them!! So sweet.




*Jen*, I feel the same about bracelets in general.  I have a couple and they drive me crazy.  I can wear a watch, but I think it is because I don't mind it banging on things.  I always cringe when I hit a bracelet on something, and it happens a hundred times a day.

Love, love, love your mini earrings.  I have never even looked at them before--but darn it , now I've got something else on my list.


----------



## sbelle

*FashionLawyer*-- beautiful pieces!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

sbelle said:


> *Jen*, I feel the same about bracelets in general.  I have a couple and they drive me crazy.  I can wear a watch, but I think it is because I don't mind it banging on things.  I always cringe when I hit a bracelet on something, and it happens a hundred times a day.
> 
> Love, love, love your mini earrings.  I have never even looked at them before--but darn it , now I've got something else on my list.


Thanks so much for the advice! The earrings it is!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Thanks so much for the advice! The earrings it is!


 
Its great that you have decided!It is a tough choice!


----------



## lovely64

*surfergirljen*, those earrings are lovely. I´d love a pair in turqoise Too bad (or good) there´s no place close to buy them.


----------



## fendibbag

sbelle said:


> I will try and pull it together later tonight and take some pictures.  The whole topic came up when I mentioned to my SA that I was thinking about the long magic necklace.  She said in her opinion I could achieve the same effect with the necklaces I had.  She wasn't talking about connecting two 10 motifs, but 3 motifs and then doubling.  I have a black onyx, tigers eye and now the yellow gold.  (my wg, mop is a 20 motif).
> 
> So if I can get away from the family, I'll attempt to get some pictures of that idea.  I think there was someone who posted this already on this thread, but I can't remember who it was or when they did it!!




Thank you *Sbelle*, I am looking forward to the pics!! I was hoping to be able to just layer 2 10s....but 3 sounds divine !!

*SurfergirlJen *Love the mini alhambra earrings!! They look fab on you!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for posting the minis *Surfergirljen*. It would be great to see your pics *sbelle*, I am now thinking instead of the 2 motif ring to go for the 10 motif gold like yours and *restricters* lovely necklaces!


----------



## sbelle

Ok, my dd agreed to help me with the pictures.  This is three 10 motifs-- tiger's eye, onyx, and yellow gold.


----------



## sbelle

And here is a picture with two 10 motifs -- tiger's eye and yellow gold.


----------



## Sammyjoe

:coolpics: Thanks for posting the pics (great model) *sbelle*! Your SA is right, it really really does come together.


----------



## fendibbag

Thank you *Sbelle*!! They look stunning together!!


----------



## Vita

Dear Ladies,

I need your advise very much.
I am considering the purchase of 16 motifs Magic Alhambra tomorrow.
It's the first time I buy V&A and very much excited of course.
Could you please advise me as to:
1. Does this particular piece keep it's value well?
2. Is the chain strong enough to carry 16 motifs of gems?
The jewelry looks very delicate and I am just afraid that it can be damaged easy.
Thank you so much in advance.
P.S. Should I bargain for a discount or it's not appropriate as to V&A jewelry.


----------



## surfergirljen

Hi Vita!

Congrats - I'm sure you'll love your new VCA piece as much as we all do here!!! Welcome to the little "club"!

1. Yes I think that they do! I'm sure that if you had to resell it on ebay or something you would get almost what you paid for it if that's what you mean - and Van Cleef raises their prices every year so they only get more valuable IMHO. It's maybe not the most common purchase (I'd say from here that the 10 motif necklace might be, that or the single motif) but it's a GORGEOUS and highly coveted piece! So unique!
2. Yes - the chains are very sturdy. I wouldn't have any concerns about that.  I have toddlers yanking on mine with no worries!
3. No... Van Cleef doesn't give discounts unless you're spending in the $100,000 range. If you want to save a little your best bet might be to go to a Neiman Marcus on buy-some-get-some-store-credit days? Other than that - I've never heard of any discounts at VCA. 

Good luck!! Post pictures when you bring it home!


----------



## surfergirljen

sbelle said:


> Ok, my dd agreed to help me with the pictures.  This is three 10 motifs-- tiger's eye, onyx, and yellow gold.



You're all so welcome (for the mini earrings post!) - glad I could get someone else to get them! haha... 

THIS looks AWESOME! Love the combo and length of 3 10 motifs!!


----------



## kat99

sbelle said:


> And here is a picture with two 10 motifs -- tiger's eye and yellow gold.




Wow it looks great and so unique! Thank you for posting, I love it. I think the YG Alhambra is so versatile...


----------



## Vita

*Surfergirljen*, thank you so much.
It's such a relief to know that I am going to make a right purchase.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Vita said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> I need your advise very much.
> I am considering the purchase of 16 motifs Magic Alhambra tomorrow.
> It's the first time I buy V&A and very much excited of course.
> Could you please advise me as to:
> 1. Does this particular piece keep it's value well?
> 2. Is the chain strong enough to carry 16 motifs of gems?
> The jewelry looks very delicate and I am just afraid that it can be damaged easy.
> Thank you so much in advance.
> P.S. Should I bargain for a discount or it's not appropriate as to V&A jewelry.


1. I think it will hold its value mainly because of the price increases each year.
2. The chain is strong enough a few ladies here have the same necklace and love it.
3. Like *Jen *said they do offer discounts over a certain level, but some people have been lucky and have gotten a small discount, if they cannot offer a discount they tend to be able to provide small gifts, extra pouches etc. Dont be afraid to ask the question.
Good luck and looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## diamond lover

sbelle said:


> Ok, my dd agreed to help me with the pictures. This is three 10 motifs-- tiger's eye, onyx, and yellow gold.


 
they are very pretty!! i want them!! 
after seeing so many nice action shots i think i will go get smthn small in VCA this mth.


----------



## Vita

*Sammyjoe*,
Thank you so much for your reply.
It helps a lot.


----------



## surfergirljen

OH and they'll add up to 2 inches of length to the chain for free, Vita, should you need it! Nice option to have - you can have them put a loop on it so that you can choose the length depending on your mood, a nice option and it's free!


----------



## Vita

surfergirljen said:


> OH and they'll add up to 2 inches of length to the chain for free, Vita, should you need it! Nice option to have - you can have them put a loop on it so that you can choose the length depending on your mood, a nice option and it's free!


*Surfergirljen*,
Do you mean that they can make it at Birks? The necklace has been purchased not in V&A boutique as we do not have it in Toronto, Canada. The only authorized retailer here is Birks.
P.S. My DH has picked it up and I cannot wait to see it
Pictures will be posted later as he is flying away tonight.
Hope to post it next Monday.


----------



## monap_1981

Hi there 

I am new to this thread, hoping you guys can help me!

I am thinking of buying my first necklace from Van Cleef and Arpels, an Alhambra vintage pendant (in yellow gold and onyx) to be precise.

I'll be in New York at the end of the month. What is the best place to buy VC&A piece there?

And can you guys be so kind as to tell me how much this particular pendant costs?

Any reviews/feedback from those who own this pendant will be really appreciated! 

Thank you!


----------



## mp4

sbelle said:


> *Jen*, I feel the same about bracelets in general.  I have a couple and they drive me crazy.  I can wear a watch, but I think it is because I don't mind it banging on things.  I always cringe when I hit a bracelet on something, and it happens a hundred times a day.



The thing that gets me about the bracelet is that the clasp is so bullet proof that my DH has to put it on and take it off.  Since I exercise almost every day, I usually only wear it when we go out or I know I won't need to take it off...


----------



## mp4

Love your necklace pictures *sbelle*!  Totally drool worthy!

The carnelian set is TDF *fashionlawyer*!


----------



## hermes_fan

Hi Ladies,
This is my first time posting so i hope i'm doing this right!.  I love the MOP YG vintage alhambra and i currently have a single pendant, the ring, the 10-motif and the earclips (yes i'm very matchy matchy!).  However for my next big purchase i can't decide whether to get the 20-motif all YG necklace or the 10-motif black with matching earclips.  At least with the 20-motif i THINK i can double it (especially if i ask for the extra 2 inches that it seems like they will give me) and i might be able to wear it with the MOP if i get the bracelet and lengthen the 10-motif to 15 motif.  I have very fair skin and blond hair.

Any suggestions on which would be more practical?  The yellow gold doesn't seem to "pop" however maybe this is just me.  It does seem very versatile and at least i wouldn't feel as compelled to get matching earrings since simple gold hoops would seem to suffice...

Would love to hear your thoughts!

Thanks


----------



## hermes_fan

sbelle said:


> *Jen*, I feel the same about bracelets in general. I have a couple and they drive me crazy. I can wear a watch, but I think it is because I don't mind it banging on things. I always cringe when I hit a bracelet on something, and it happens a hundred times a day.
> 
> Love, love, love your mini earrings. I have never even looked at them before--but darn it , now I've got something else on my list.


 

I love the mini earrings as well -- seem like a nice everyday earrings.  My VCA SA frowned at me when i suggested it -- possibly because I'm "older' but i don't think that they're just for young girls...


----------



## hermes_fan

sbelle said:


> Ok, my dd agreed to help me with the pictures. This is three 10 motifs-- tiger's eye, onyx, and yellow gold.


 
OMG - jaw droppingly fabulous!  I am having such a difficult time deciding between the black or the gold -- the black is just so much more dramatic but the gold is beautiful as well.  I'm now convinced that putting them together works beautifully.  Thank you SOOOOO much for posting!


----------



## kim_mac

hermes_fan said:


> Hi Ladies,
> This is my first time posting so i hope i'm doing this right!.  I love the MOP YG vintage alhambra and i currently have a single pendant, the ring, the 10-motif and the earclips (yes i'm very matchy matchy!).  However for my next big purchase i can't decide whether to get the 20-motif all YG necklace or the 10-motif black with matching earclips.  At least with the 20-motif i THINK i can double it (especially if i ask for the extra 2 inches that it seems like they will give me) and i might be able to wear it with the MOP if i get the bracelet and lengthen the 10-motif to 15 motif.  I have very fair skin and blond hair.
> 
> Any suggestions on which would be more practical?  The yellow gold doesn't seem to "pop" however maybe this is just me.  It does seem very versatile and at least i wouldn't feel as compelled to get matching earrings since simple gold hoops would seem to suffice...
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts!
> 
> Thanks



i understand that you are asking which would be more practical but i stopped getting jewelry that seems "practical" and now go with what i love.  i would try on the two options and see which set you love more.  you know, the piece(s) that you can't stop thinking about and give you that "need to buy" feeling.


----------



## AnutaNY

Hello Everyone, 
I really try to avoid this particular thread since all the things that are being posted here are fabulous beyond description. Every time I browse here my wish list increases by at least 10 peces I just must have. 

So does anyone know how much a short byzantine necklace (not a pendant + chain) can set me back?


----------



## AnutaNY

Just contacted VCA, $6150 for the 16.5 inches YG Byzantine necklace chain, for those who are interested...


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

sbelle said:


> Ok, my dd agreed to help me with the pictures.  This is three 10 motifs-- tiger's eye, onyx, and yellow gold.



omg this is so me!! 

...I don't really qualify as being addicted to Van Cleef & Arpels because frankly I own none but it is definitely growing on me. --My daily wear is usually just my diamond studs and a rolex but now that I feel my wardrobe has everything I need to start accessorizing more!!

idk what my first VC&A purchase should/will be but this thread might just help me out with that!!


----------



## calisnoopy

AnutaNY said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I really try to avoid this particular thread since all the things that are being posted here are fabulous beyond description. Every time I browse here my wish list increases by at least 10 peces I just must have.
> 
> So does anyone know how much a short byzantine necklace (not a pendant + chain) can set me back?


 


AnutaNY said:


> Just contacted VCA, $6150 for the 16.5 inches YG Byzantine necklace chain, for those who are interested...


 
I think this is the one you're talking about...if i remember the names correctly?

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133f595b35c970b-pi






I have 2 of the YG Byzantine ones and I wear them doubled up or as one long strand together


----------



## AnutaNY

calisnoopy said:


> I think this is the one you're talking about...if i remember the names correctly?
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133f595b35c970b-pi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133f595b35c970b-pi
> 
> I have 2 of the YG Byzantine ones and I wear them doubled up or as one long strand together


 

Yes Calisnoopy, this is precisely it! Yours looks fabulous, by the way, as all of your jewelry. Love your white/yellow gold jewelry combination--makes all of the pieces stand out even more.


----------



## restricter

Forget the VCA.  Calisnoopy's photo made me drool, thinking of a pastrami sandwich from Katz's delicatessen.  And wasn't that the "Harry Met Sally" table?


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## fendibbag

*Calisnoopy* The 2 sets of Byzantine necklaces are gorgeous!!...and the delicious food is making me very hungry!!! Thank you for posting!!


----------



## Blingaddict

Hi... Am new to TPF and am loving all your posts about VCA..and your fabulous collections...


----------



## lubird217

Does anyone know whether the mini earrings come in YG/Onyx? Is this a part of the sweet collection?


I've been debating between the bigger YG vintage earclips and the small frivole earrings, but I might save either for later in favor of mini onyx earrings. 

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

^Hello! Yes i believe they do come in that combo. I am hopefully getting the mini yg mop earrings next week. So exciting!


----------



## tbbbjb

Hi Ladies,

I have spent some time organizing the Van Cleef & Arpels: Current Worldwide Prices (Linky: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/van-cleef-and-arpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111.html ) because I found that it was just too difficult to find things.  If I made any errors I apologize in advance.  I was also wondering if there was a way to increase the number of characters in 1 post because I had to split the list into 2 posts now after adding more stuff.

Thanks and I hope it will help those who are looking for prices find it easier and not clog up this list with that as much.  I *love* my eye candy and that is what I want clogging this list.

Hope you are having a Happy Sunday!


----------



## fendibbag

tbbbjb said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have spent some time organizing the Van Cleef & Arpels: Current Worldwide Prices (Linky: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/van-cleef-and-arpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111.html ) because I found that it was just too difficult to find things.  If I made any errors I apologize in advance.  I was also wondering if there was a way to increase the number of characters in 1 post because I had to split the list into 2 posts now after adding more stuff.
> 
> Thanks and I hope it will help those who are looking for prices find it easier and not clog up this list with that as much.  I *love* my eye candy and that is what I want clogging this list.
> 
> Hope you are having a Happy Sunday!



Thank you for updating the prices!! Would you by any chance also know the price of the vintage alhambra  YG with diamond MOP ring? TIA!!!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## mylilsnowy

fendibbag said:


> Thank you for updating the prices!! Would you by any chance also know the price of the vintage alhambra  YG with diamond MOP ring? TIA!!!!


It's $2250


----------



## Vita

Magic Alhambra with Carnelian and Tiger eye 16 motifs 17500 CAD before tax.


----------



## fendibbag

mylilsnowy said:


> It's $2250



Thank you so much *mylilsnowy* !!


----------



## sbelle

thanks to *tbbjb* for working on the pricing list!


----------



## swatch

Does anyone know the price difference between different stones? I know that turquiose is more expensive than MOP, but how about Carnelian, Onyx and Tiger Eyes? Compared with turquiose, they are cheaper and they are in the same price?  TIA~~~


----------



## sjunky13

I was in NYC this past weekend, had to stop in VCA and tried on the 20 motif vintage mop and black onxy. Also tried on the mop, black onyx and tigers eye earrings. wow! I got really depressed after walking out, I went upstairs in Berdorfs and had a drink. LOL.
I am really loving the earrings and the 20 motif black onyx necklace. She quoted me around 5700 for the earrings, does anyone know if the black/grey mop, onyx and mop earrings are the same price as the tigers eye ones?


----------



## sbelle

Ok, y'all might remember I recently got a 10 motif vintage alhambra yg necklace.  

My intent was to get a 10 motif now and a 10 motif later so I could use them together for a 20 motif length.  I did this with tiger's eye and am quite happy.

Yesterday I was presented with the opportunity to get a 5 motif yg bracelet.  I am not a bracelet person, so I had never thought about getting one.    But I had heard that some people get the bracelet to attach to their 10 motif for a longer look.  Well my Fed Ex friend just dropped off my bracelet, I've hooked it with the necklace and I have to say it looks great!  I love the length.  And who knows, maybe I'll try it as a bracelet too!

Ok, I know someone is going to say this information would be more useful with pictures!  I will take some later on and post them.


----------



## parchemin

I have the 10 motif WG vintage Alhambra necklace and 5 motif bracelet. I wear them together as a necklace and they look amazing. Then I can also wear the bracelet with my Perle WG bracelet...oh so versatile. The only thing I can't do s wear it wrapped twice around my neck...which is why I am lusting over the YG and Lapis Lazuli 10 motif necklace (I'll get 2, have a 20 motif, and be able to wrap...)


----------



## restricter

Just got an invite to the Holiday Windows unveiling in NY.  I'll bet they'll have the holiday necklace.

Gaaak!  Between this and the Cartier Love holiday bracelet...

Le Sigh.


----------



## kat99

I did as well, are you going? I hope I will be in town!


----------



## caviardreams

Just had to share that I purchased my first 20 motif vintage mop yellow gold necklace. LOVE IT!! Cost 10,400 usd plus tax. 

******FYI******* All New VCA pieces being imported from France now are marked VCA G750 , no longer VCA 750 ******


----------



## diamond lover

caviardreams said:


> Just had to share that I purchased my first 20 motif vintage mop yellow gold necklace. LOVE IT!! Cost 10,400 usd plus tax.
> 
> ******FYI******* All New VCA pieces being imported from France now are marked VCA G750 , no longer VCA 750 ******


 
congrats!! looking fwd to see your action shot!

thanks for the info, but i guess the stocks i will get from store are with old markings. i will be buying 1-2 cheaper pieces tmr. have asked SA to locate me the byzantine bracelet, earrings and necklace, and the carnelian pendant necklace, i think they are with old markings.

is yours with new markings?


----------



## caviardreams

Thanks Diamond Lover! Yes my necklace has the new marking. I was told by the SA that all new pieces that arrived since about May, June have it.


----------



## kat99

caviardreams said:


> Just had to share that I purchased my first 20 motif vintage mop yellow gold necklace. LOVE IT!! Cost 10,400 usd plus tax.
> 
> ******FYI******* All New VCA pieces being imported from France now are marked VCA G750 , no longer VCA 750 ******



Congratulations! Please post photos when you get a chance, I'm still dreaming of one of those!


----------



## S_A_L

Just one question for Canadian buyers, is there a big difference between US price and Canada price? 
Plan to get a sweet pendent in Carnelian, but if there is a big difference, plus the 13% tax here, I think it's better to buy it when I go to US in Christmas....


----------



## kat99

^ just a guess but I think it is cheaper in the US- and our sales tax max (depending on what state) would be 10% or lower


----------



## restricter

kat99 said:


> I did as well, are you going? I hope I will be in town!



Wouldn't dream of missing it!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## daisybear

Just wanted to let everyone know about the Bejeweled event at Neiman Marcus between November 10 -14.  You can earn a NM gift card when you buy Van Cleef. The tiers are as follows:

Spend Level           Gift Card Amount
$500-$999                   $75
$1,000-$2,499              $150
$2,500-$4,999              $375
$5,000-$9,999              $750
$10,000-$14,999           $1,500
$15,000-$24,999           $1,750
$25,000-$49,999           $2,500
$50,000-$99,999           $5,000
$100,000 and more        $10,000

They also have the no interest promo for 6 months if you have a NM charge.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hello ladies, I posted these pics on a thread I started but I thought I might as well add them here just incase any one needs to use for reference because I had VCA add links to my bracelet since I wear a 7 1/2 to 8in bracelet... Enjoy! BTW, I got the urge to own this from seeing all of the amazing pics that all of you lovely ladies add to this thread so thank you


----------



## kat99

daisybear said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know about the Bejeweled event at Neiman Marcus between November 10 -14.  You can earn a NM gift card when you buy Van Cleef. The tiers are as follows:
> 
> Spend Level           Gift Card Amount
> $500-$999                   $75
> $1,000-$2,499              $150
> $2,500-$4,999              $375
> $5,000-$9,999              $750
> $10,000-$14,999           $1,500
> $15,000-$24,999           $1,750
> $25,000-$49,999           $2,500
> $50,000-$99,999           $5,000
> $100,000 and more        $10,000
> 
> They also have the no interest promo for 6 months if you have a NM charge.




Ahh....this is so tempting!


----------



## surfergirljen

Vita said:


> *Surfergirljen*,
> Do you mean that they can make it at Birks? The necklace has been purchased not in V&A boutique as we do not have it in Toronto, Canada. The only authorized retailer here is Birks.
> P.S. My DH has picked it up and I cannot wait to see it
> Pictures will be posted later as he is flying away tonight.
> Hope to post it next Monday.



Hi Vita!
Do you have it yet?
Birks isn't VCA, no... but when I bought my 10 motif there and wanted it longer they did make me a chain length that I THINK was sent from VCA - if not it was VERY hard to tell, an excellent match. I didn't care how perfect b/c it was removable so didn't totally change the piece, but they did actually 4 inches for free now that I think of it! That SA isn't there any more but you might be able to work something out, and if you are ever near a VCA boutique they might be able to send it out for you as long as you have all the paperwork!


----------



## fendibbag

Wow!! More Vintage Alhambra reveals !!! Congratulations to *caviardreams*, *Diamond Lover* and *Sprinkles&Bling*!!!


----------



## diamond lover

i bought the byzantine earrings today, want to buy the necklace (chain with pendant) too, but they will be worn too close together (i mean ears are near to the neck), so look too heavy wearing both at the same time. i also tried the carnelian necklace which I quite like but the pendant is dainty as it's the same size as bracelet. the byzantine pendant is much bigger in size but the style not as nice.

i m struggling between getting a :
byzantine necklace pendant chain necklace
carnelian single motif vintage pendant chain necklace AND
MOP gold single motif vintage pendant chain necklace

fyi I have a MOP WG vintage 5 motif bracelet. i tried single motif in WG but not as nice as YG.


----------



## diamond lover

i saw the christmas pendant IRL, the lapis is too dark in colour, not as nice as in pic. the pendant (lapis) is thicker than normal ones (compared to MOP, Onyx, Carnelian without diamond in the ctr).  
However, if it is priced below 2400 (vs 3000 actual px), i may consider.

i tiried on their new Charms mini watch today (with 3 rows of diamonds and 2 rows of diamonds), i think it looks nice and not too pricey. 
3 rows WG HKD111,000
2 rows WG HKD79,000  (considering....if it's HKD5xk, haha)
2 rows RG HKD76,000
(divided by 7.75 to convert to USD)
http://www.vancleef-arpels.com/en/van-cleef.html?zone=as#/watches/


----------



## S_A_L

kat99 said:


> ^ just a guess but I think it is cheaper in the US- and our sales tax max (depending on what state) would be 10% or lower


 
Yes, it is MUCH cheaper in the US. Since there is no Van Cleef boutique and only one retailer here, so I think I need to hold on...  and get my pendednts in the US.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Vita

surfergirljen said:


> Hi Vita!
> Do you have it yet?
> Birks isn't VCA, no... but when I bought my 10 motif there and wanted it longer they did make me a chain length that I THINK was sent from VCA - if not it was VERY hard to tell, an excellent match. I didn't care how perfect b/c it was removable so didn't totally change the piece, but they did actually 4 inches for free now that I think of it! That SA isn't there any more but you might be able to work something out, and if you are ever near a VCA boutique they might be able to send it out for you as long as you have all the paperwork!


Yeap! I got it! My DH is busy and cannot make the pictures for me. I will try to make a picture with laptop camera.


----------



## Vita

S_A_L said:


> Just one question for Canadian buyers, is there a big difference between US price and Canada price?
> Plan to get a sweet pendent in Carnelian, but if there is a big difference, plus the 13% tax here, I think it's better to buy it when I go to US in Christmas....


I strongly advise you to buy in USA. It is cheaper there, unless you have bargaining skills
I was lucky to match USA price. But 13%+ still  
I decided my next VCA I will buy in NY.


----------



## becesq

Anyone know which Neiman Marcus stores carry VCA?  I don' think I've seen it in NE stores...


----------



## sbelle

I am so excited--I have a pair of vintage alhambra wg mop ear clips on the way!  

I have been trying to get some from NM for 6 months but they've been out and unable to get from VCA!!  NM just got a pair in yesterday!


----------



## sbelle

becesq said:


> Anyone know which Neiman Marcus stores carry VCA?  I don' think I've seen it in NE stores...



I know that North Park in Dallas does and Topango Canyon, CA does.  You might go on VCA's website and look at the list of retailers.  They list specific NM locations there.  I know some of the NM stores listed say "watches only" but I have found that that information is not necessarily correct.


I buy my VCA from a SA in a NM store that doesn't carry VCA.  She just calls the stores that do carry it and gets it for me.


----------



## daisybear

Yesterday I got the YG MOP Vintage Alhambra earrings from NM. They are adjusting it for me and I can't wait to get it in my hands. SF has a mini boutique and carries VCA. Right now is a good time because of the gift card promo.


----------



## sjunky13

The promotion is too tempting. BOO. LOL. I want the 20 motif onyx and those magic earclips. Must stay away.


----------



## daisybear

sjunky13 said:


> The promotion is too tempting. BOO. LOL. I want the 20 motif onyx and those magic earclips. Must stay away.


 
I was thinking to get the onyx earrings, but I have black hair and the SA said MOP was better for contrast. The onyx or mop 20 motitf is next on my list. I can't do it now though.


----------



## S_A_L

Vita said:


> I strongly advise you to buy in USA. It is cheaper there, unless you have bargaining skills
> I was lucky to match USA price. But 13%+ still
> I decided my next VCA I will buy in NY.


 
Thank you for your advice, *Vita*, seems I need to stay away from this thread, cause pics here are so tempting. And looking foward to  your modeling pics too!


----------



## Vita

I tried to do my best


----------



## Vita

2


----------



## sbelle

daisybear said:


> Yesterday I got the YG MOP Vintage Alhambra earrings from NM. They are adjusting it for me and I can't wait to get it in my hands. SF has a mini boutique and carries VCA. Right now is a good time because of the gift card promo.



You got the yg and I got the wg!  I did it during the gift card promo too!


----------



## becesq

sbelle said:


> I know that North Park in Dallas does and Topango Canyon, CA does.  You might go on VCA's website and look at the list of retailers.  They list specific NM locations there.  I know some of the NM stores listed say "watches only" but I have found that that information is not necessarily correct.
> 
> 
> I buy my VCA from a SA in a NM store that doesn't carry VCA.  She just calls the stores that do carry it and gets it for me.



Thanks so much! Congrats on the ear clips -- I'm sure they'll look beautiful.


----------



## indygo

*Becesq* - Neiman Marcus in union square, San Fran also has a VCA boutique


----------



## Bethc

Hi, is anyone coming to the VCA windows party tomorrow night?


----------



## hermes_fan

sbelle said:


> Ok, y'all might remember I recently got a 10 motif vintage alhambra yg necklace.
> 
> My intent was to get a 10 motif now and a 10 motif later so I could use them together for a 20 motif length. I did this with tiger's eye and am quite happy.
> 
> Yesterday I was presented with the opportunity to get a 5 motif yg bracelet. I am not a bracelet person, so I had never thought about getting one. But I had heard that some people get the bracelet to attach to their 10 motif for a longer look. Well my Fed Ex friend just dropped off my bracelet, I've hooked it with the necklace and I have to say it looks great! I love the length. And who knows, maybe I'll try it as a bracelet too!
> 
> Ok, I know someone is going to say this information would be more useful with pictures! I will take some later on and post them.


 

I just did that as well -- impulse purchased the bracelet and i am SO PLEASED with the result!  I thought i would be annoyed by seeing the clasps but not at all and i really like that length as an option.  I still want the 20 motif but i need to save up for that one...


----------



## tbbbjb

The Neiman Marcus in Northpark is NOT doing the gift card prom like online and in select stores.  Theirs starts on the 17th.  So, if anyone has missed out on the NM promo from the 10th to the 14th, you have another chance.  I just found this out because I could not understand why my SA did not mention it when I placed a very recent order.


----------



## restricter

Bethc said:


> Hi, is anyone coming to the VCA windows party tomorrow night?



I am!!!  Haven't seen you since Sprouse (when I had the flu), BethC!  It'll be nice to see you when I'm actually healthy enough to have a conversation.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Tbbjb, are you talking about the NM north park location in Dallas? I'm just wondering because I had no idea they sold VCA, my DH recently gave me a VCA piece but he purchased it in CA... It would be nice to have VCA near me so I can actually see the jewelry in person!


----------



## surfergirljen

restricter said:


> I am!!!  Haven't seen you since Sprouse (when I had the flu), BethC!  It'll be nice to see you when I'm actually healthy enough to have a conversation.



OMG your profile pic and "BIN paw" kill me!!!


----------



## sbelle

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Tbbjb, are you talking about the NM north park location in Dallas? I'm just wondering because I had no idea they sold VCA, my DH recently gave me a VCA piece but he purchased it in CA... It would be nice to have VCA near me so I can actually see the jewelry in person!



NM Northpark, Dallas carries VCA.


----------



## restricter

surfergirljen said:


> OMG your profile pic and "BIN paw" kill me!!!



That's Jinjy, the super shopper.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Thanks Sbelle!!! Can't wait for our next visit to Dallas so I can see the goods in person


----------



## pinksugah

Hey ladies, I've deposited some amount in my local VC&A reseller to alter the YG frivole ring. I needed a smaller size and they had in stock was 2 sizes bigger than what I usually wear. So did you have any experience altering VC&A rings? I am scared that the ring is going to show some sings of alterations =(


----------



## restricter

I can't speak for VCA, but most jewelers warn about sizing up or down more than one ring size.  HTH.


----------



## diamond lover

pinksugah said:


> Hey ladies, I've deposited some amount in my local VC&A reseller to alter the YG frivole ring. I needed a smaller size and they had in stock was 2 sizes bigger than what I usually wear. So did you have any experience altering VC&A rings? I am scared that the ring is going to show some sings of alterations =(


 
suggest you to bring your ring to VCA to alter. VCA can do it for you at around USD200. i also had my frivole ring altered from size 6 to 5 without any evidence of alteration.  i remember they told me they can do 2 sizes up or down.


----------



## S_A_L

Love your carnelian and tiger eye's combination, *Vita*, congrats!! http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1248812&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1289689681


----------



## S_A_L

I googled this:

***********************************************
Van Cleef & Arpels are presenting special edition pieces of the iconic Vintage Alhambra collection, as owned by Princess Grace of Monaco. The pieces will include a sautoir and bracelet in yellow gold and malachite, and a pendant in yellow gold and coral with a diamond centre.

They will be available only in London, from the opening of the exhibition Grace Kelly: Style Icon at the Victoria & Albert Museum, 17 April  26 September 2010, an exploration of the style of a great beauty, the glamorous Hollywood actress Grace Kelly who became Princess Grace of Monaco.

The new special edition pieces will be stocked in both the New Bond Street and Harrods boutiques. Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet, yellow gold and malachite £2,500. Vintage Alhambra pendant, yellow gold and coral with diamond centre £2,350. Vintage Alhambra 20 motif sautoir, yellow gold and malachite £10,000.
***********************************************

So referring to this pendant of YG and coral with diamond centre which costed £2,350, the price (3050 USD) of new Christmas specical edition pendant, lapis with a small diamond and YG, seems reasonable.....


----------



## restricter

^^ I hope they have them at tonight's Holiday Windows unveiling...


----------



## S_A_L

^ Please keep us posted, *restricter*


----------



## restricter

Like anything could stop me!


----------



## Bethc

^^ I'm sorry I missed it!  Got stuck at work


----------



## restricter

Loads of fun.  No holiday necklaces.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

I really need your opinions ladies. Do you think that if i purchase the yg onyx sweet Alhambra earrings that they will look funny with my yg mop vintage alhambra necklace? I have the opportunity to buy these earrings at a discount and don't want to miss my opportunity. I have a major feeling i will regret it if i don't.


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

Does someone here know the price of Romance a Paris necklace? I'm falling for it and think it might be a good first VCA piece.

--& the white gold Mecredi a Paris ring?


--sorry for not using accent marks!!


----------



## diamond lover

LittleMsPerfect said:


> Does someone here know the price of Romance a Paris necklace? I'm falling for it and think it might be a good first VCA piece.
> 
> --& the white gold Mecredi a Paris ring?
> 
> 
> --sorry for not using accent marks!!


 
*Une Journée à Paris*
Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: $88,000 12/09
Mercredi à Paris Sautoir: HKD 108,000
Mercredi à Paris Bracelet: HKD 43,100
Mercredi à Paris Pendant: HKD 26,100 (GBP2400)
*Romance à Paris Sautoir: HKD 91,000*
Romance à Paris Bracelet: HKD 40,900
*Romance à Paris Pendant: HKD 23,900 *
(source from http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...arpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111-8.html 2009 price, divided by 7.75 to convert to USD)

add around 10% for the latest price. i remember the ring was around 4x-50k HKD last year, so it will be around USD6500-7000 now.


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

Thanks *diamond lover*. For a brief second I almost collapsed when I misread MULTIPLY for DIVIDE by 7.75 to convert to USD. --It suddenly made the prices seem so doable!! lol 

Edit: ugh, I am on a ban! I'll be back on this thread after the holidays!!


----------



## bags to die for

My friends were in NY last week and bought for me a perlee ring which I received today.

They were pleasantly surprised to find out that if they paid using their Black Amex card, a bracelet (charm on a black rope) was presented as a gift. I will try to get a photo of this free gift when my friend wears it. Just thought you guys might want to know.


----------



## diamond lover

bags to die for said:


> My friends were in NY last week and bought for me a perlee ring which I received today.
> 
> They were pleasantly surprised to find out that if they paid using their Black Amex card, a bracelet (charm on a black rope) was presented as a gift. I will try to get a photo of this free gift when my friend wears it. Just thought you guys might want to know.


 
wow! nice to hear this!
i just rec'd AMEX black card application invitation get 1 year annual year fee waived.  dunno if this free gift applies to all around the world. i love free gifts! esp from luxurious brand names!

wld also love to see your perlee ring action picture!


----------



## kim_mac

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> I really need your opinions ladies. Do you think that if i purchase the yg onyx sweet Alhambra earrings that they will look funny with my yg mop vintage alhambra necklace? I have the opportunity to buy these earrings at a discount and don't want to miss my opportunity. I have a major feeling i will regret it if i don't.



i don't think it will look funny together.  they are both yg and vintage alhambra.  i personally like matching better but i think this look could be nice too.  is there any way you can go in and try on both pieces at the same time?  discounts are so tempting!  i think the yg onyx alhambra earrings sound so cute.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

kim_mac said:


> i don't think it will look funny together.  they are both yg and vintage alhambra.  i personally like matching better but i think this look could be nice too.  is there any way you can go in and try on both pieces at the same time?  discounts are so tempting!  i think the yg onyx alhambra earrings sound so cute.


Thanks so much i totally agree! This one is hard to pass up!


----------



## Rockerchic

Has anyone seen the vintage alhambra 20 motif at nm? I'm looking for the mop with mop.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## sbelle

I meant to post this before.  This is my 10 motif necklace with a 5 motif bracelet attached.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

sbelle said:


> I meant to post this before.  This is my 10 motif necklace with a 5 motif bracelet attached.


Beautiful


----------



## mylilsnowy

Sbelle, its very pretty!


----------



## tumtum

My husband bought me sth from the VCA Hong Kong shop last week and because he paid with his black AMEX card, he received a gift which was a round crystal paperweight with bubbles inside and "perlee 2010" engraved on it


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Sbelle, that looks amazing!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Love the solid motif on you Sbelle!


----------



## fendibbag

*Sbelle* Gorgeous necklace and I love the length with the added bracelet!! Congrats!!


----------



## MBeech

Are there any good jewelry options for men from VCA? I love the alhambra design, do you ladies know if they make men's alhambra cufflinks? Do they make any more unisex or mens items in general (besides wedding bands)?


----------



## surfergirljen

Yay Sbelle!!! I looove that length!  !!!!


----------



## whistlez

MBeech said:


> Are there any good jewelry options for men from VCA? I love the alhambra design, do you ladies know if they make men's alhambra cufflinks? Do they make any more unisex or mens items in general (besides wedding bands)?


 

Yes they do make alhambra cufflinks !  My husband thought they looked really nice!


----------



## diamond lover

anyone knows if it's cheaper to get VCA in Paris?  if so, how many % difference btw Asia/US vs Paris?
I am IN LOVE with their complications watch, can't afford to pay the full amt. If it's 30% less (like Hermes In Paris), can consider.  thanks!


----------



## sbelle

^ A sweet tpfer just checked out some prices in Paris for me and the euro prices less VAT were not much different than the US prices before tax.


----------



## FashionLawyer

Hello girls,

Just wanted to share my newest addition to my little family.
*Vintage Turquoise White Gold Alhambra bracelet* 

It was a *GORGEOUS* pressie from my bestfriend whom I had a fight with the day before so it was kind of a "bribery" gift from him 

Now my small family has extended from *Alhambra Carnelian set* *(bracelet+ring+earrings),* *Alhambra Vintage Yellow Gold (bracelet),* *Frivole (Diamond White Gold earrings+ring) *and *Alhambra Vintage White Gold Turquoise bracelet*

Thank you for letting me share


----------



## restricter

Congrats Fashion Lawyer!  You are on a roll!


----------



## diamond lover

does anyone knows how these look like (i copied from the VCA price list TPF member updated)? do they come with chain? what is the difference btw vintage alhambra pendant chain? thanks!

Alhambra-Lucky

Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Cornelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Cornelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010


----------



## FashionLawyer

restricter said:


> Congrats Fashion Lawyer! You are on a roll!


 
Thanks *restricter*! Your avatar is hilarious!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

FashionLawyer said:


> Hello girls,
> 
> Just wanted to share my newest addition to my little family.
> *Vintage Turquoise White Gold Alhambra bracelet*
> 
> It was a *GORGEOUS* pressie from my bestfriend whom I had a fight with the day before so it was kind of a "bribery" gift from him
> 
> Now my small family has extended from *Alhambra Carnelian set* *(bracelet+ring+earrings),* *Alhambra Vintage Yellow Gold (bracelet),* *Frivole (Diamond White Gold earrings+ring) *and *Alhambra Vintage White Gold Turquoise bracelet*
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


Absolutely stunning! I am so excited to pick up my sweet Alhambra earrings today!


----------



## MissMargaux

birthday gift from DH

Magic Alahambra, 52" (I think that's it) black onyx, yg, white/grey mop

Thanks to all for your help when I asked questions.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

MissMargaux said:


> birthday gift from DH
> 
> Magic Alahambra, 52" (I think that's it) black onyx, yg, white/grey mop
> 
> Thanks to all for your help when I asked questions.


Happy birthday! Congrats what a beauty!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I am new to VC&A. I absolutely love the Alhambra necklaces. I know this is probably a long shot, but are there any that are priced under $1500?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^:lolots:

I just had to laugh at myself! I did a quick Internet search and didn't find any necklaces under $5,000. I won't be purchasing one any time soon, but maybe some day....


----------



## wintotty

HermesNewbie, I think Sweet Alhambra necklace is around $1500 range.


----------



## restricter

A single motif might be a smidge more than $1500.  I believe a single tiger's eye was $1600.  Hope that helps.


----------



## mp4

MissMargaux said:


> birthday gift from DH
> 
> Magic Alahambra, 52" (I think that's it) black onyx, yg, white/grey mop
> 
> Thanks to all for your help when I asked questions.


 
Happy B-day!!!!  Congrats!!!  I think this necklace is gorgeous and its on my wish list!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## sbelle

*MissMargaux*-- a necklace that gorgeous needs a big picture!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Quick question for you ladies. Have you ever felt that your stone was making a clicking noise in the Alhambra? Not sure if i am describing this right or not. I know they are specially made and didn't want to freak if i didn't have to. I don't think the stone will fall out just wondered if you ladies have ever come across this? Almost as if they are a bit loose?


----------



## mishaagui

For members in Singapore - would you know if i can i have me ring re-sized in any of the boutiques? How much would re-sizing cost?  TIA


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Here is my reveal! I cant keep up with you ladies but here are my Sweet Alhambra YG Onyx earrings. I will try and post modeling pics later. I love them. The onyx looks amazing in the sweet collection. I am definitely sold on VCA!


----------



## Suzie

MissM, your necklace is divine and ilovehandbags27, your earings are so sweet. I would love an onyx necklace.
HermesNewbie, I bought the single vintage necklace for around $1500 in Dubai.


----------



## Blingaddict

Congrats Fashion lawyer... We are bracelet twins.. I have the same VCA turquoise bracelet... I am new to tpf  and still haven't figured out how to upload pics..
Will do so soon.. 

Enjoy...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

wintotty said:


> HermesNewbie, I think Sweet Alhambra necklace is around $1500 range.


 


restricter said:


> A single motif might be a smidge more than $1500. I believe a single tiger's eye was $1600. Hope that helps.





Suzie said:


> HermesNewbie, I bought the single vintage necklace for around $1500 in Dubai.



Thanks so much, ladies!! I may be able to get one after all!


----------



## umamanikam

can anyone tell me the price of sweet alhmbra and vintage alhambra with single motif pendant in Uk ,..even euro or $ would do .thanks !!!!
Do they sell only alhmbra pendants if so in which color.


----------



## restricter

HermesNewbie said:


> Thanks so much, ladies!! I may be able to get one after all!


The rose gold single motif Breast Cancer Awareness pendant is still available and it's $1800 (and limited edition).

Here's hoping you find VCA in your stocking or better still, around your neck.


----------



## mp4

S_A_L said:


> I googled this:
> 
> So referring to this pendant of YG and coral with diamond centre which costed £2,350, the price (3050 USD) of new Christmas specical edition pendant, lapis with a small diamond and YG, seems reasonable.....


 
Is this coming in WG also or only YG?


----------



## lulilu

I have a dumb question -- are the single motif necklaces the same size as the bracelet motifs?  I have a bracelet and would love a pendant, but not one as small as my bracelet motifs.  Also, any idea of price if it's bigger?


----------



## S_A_L

mp4 said:


> Is this coming in WG also or only YG?


 
Should be only in YG....


----------



## surfergirljen

lulilu said:


> I have a dumb question -- are the single motif necklaces the same size as the bracelet motifs?  I have a bracelet and would love a pendant, but not one as small as my bracelet motifs.  Also, any idea of price if it's bigger?



Not a dumb question!  Yes they are the same size. They're all from the "vintage alhambra" collection and are identical.  The "magic" ones are bigger, and the "sweet" ones smaller. 

They don't make a larger single pendant on a regular basis - they've come out with a "magic alhambra pendant" a few times now as a special edition run in the US... they did a YG/MOP one a few years ago, and then a WG/MOP one about two years ago. In 2009 they released a run of 100 RG/MOP breast cancer awareness ones. As far as I know you can't get them anymore but you never know! I had the WG one in my hands for a few weeks before I decided to go RG instead ...  you could always try a boutique and try to get them to hunt you down one! I know for sure the YG are long sold out but you MIGHT be able to snag a WG or RG one. They were about $2900 if I remember correctly. Good luck!


----------



## surfergirljen

Miss Margeaux, OMG what a gorgeous gorgeous necklace!!!   Gorgeous gorgeous. LOVE the greys and whites... sigh!

And Ilovehandbags, I LOVE YOUR EARRINGS! i have them in YG/MOP and they are so pretty in the onyx, I've never seen them before! Will you model them for us?


----------



## surfergirljen

Luilu - Miss Margaux's "magic" necklace (page 360) is a perfect picture to look at for reference... in it you'll see 3 sizes. The smallest is the "sweet", the medium is the one you have, the "vintage"... and the larger ones are the "magic" size.


----------



## surfergirljen

FashionLawyer said:


> Hello girls,
> 
> Just wanted to share my newest addition to my little family.
> *Vintage Turquoise White Gold Alhambra bracelet*
> 
> It was a *GORGEOUS* pressie from my bestfriend whom I had a fight with the day before so it was kind of a "bribery" gift from him
> 
> Now my small family has extended from *Alhambra Carnelian set* *(bracelet+ring+earrings),* *Alhambra Vintage Yellow Gold (bracelet),* *Frivole (Diamond White Gold earrings+ring) *and *Alhambra Vintage White Gold Turquoise bracelet*
> 
> Thank you for letting me share




OOOH I want to have a fight with your friend!!! LOVE it!! I have the same one!  Wait until summer when you can wear it with white and a tan... sigh!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

surfergirljen said:


> OOOH I want to have a fight with your friend!!! LOVE it!! I have the same one!  Wait until summer when you can wear it with white and a tan... sigh!


You had me thinking the same thing! I want a friend to fight with too like that.  

Thank you so much i will take modeling pics tomorrow. I love them in this size for earrings. Do you notice your earrings make a bit of noise as if the stone is loose? The jeweler I took them to said there is nothing wrong but i would love to know if yours do this?


----------



## lubird217

@Ilovehandbags27 - I love your mini earrings! Can I ask how much they are? What are the clasps like?

I've had the clasp on the back of my regular sized ones adjusted and they still kill me! I'd love a screw back like on a pair of diamond studs. I really like these! so cute!

I don't know if I could pull them off, I have big ears, but I may go take a look. I love them in onyx and I'd be tempted if they just had plain gold, but that seems doubtful in the sweet colleciton. 

Enjoy! They are so lovely!


----------



## FashionLawyer

surfergirljen said:


> OOOH I want to have a fight with your friend!!! LOVE it!! I have the same one!  Wait until summer when you can wear it with white and a tan... sigh!



 ilovehandbags and Blingaddict!

Surfergirljen, LOL... You cracked me up!
yeah, this is gorgeous!! I wore it with white and turquoise-themed dress and the effect is just spectacular!! Perhaps i should fight with him every month now and a big one on my birthday!


----------



## bagsforme

I just returned from Vegas where the new City Center has a large VCA store.  An addicts heaven.  They have a hugh selection.

Its the biggest VCA I've been in.  A little bit larger than the Beverly Hills store.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

restricter said:


> The rose gold single motif Breast Cancer Awareness pendant is still available and it's $1800 (and limited edition).
> 
> Here's hoping you find VCA in your stocking or better still, around your neck.



Thanks, Restricter! I sure hope so!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

lubird217 said:


> @Ilovehandbags27 - I love your mini earrings! Can I ask how much they are? What are the clasps like?
> 
> I've had the clasp on the back of my regular sized ones adjusted and they still kill me! I'd love a screw back like on a pair of diamond studs. I really like these! so cute!
> 
> I don't know if I could pull them off, I have big ears, but I may go take a look. I love them in onyx and I'd be tempted if they just had plain gold, but that seems doubtful in the sweet colleciton.
> 
> Enjoy! They are so lovely!


Thank you so much. Yes I am definitely loving them. Here is a modeling picture, not the best but it shows exactly how they sit on my ear. The backing definitely takes some getting used to, not in a bad way just different. They are not screw backs like my diamond earrings but they are almost have a locking mechanism that you have to squeeze either side and wait until they click. Sorry for the bad description but I attached a picture of the backing to see if it helps with a visual. I honestly dont have the smallest ears either but I think these are perfect for everyday! I dont believe they have all gold or those would have been mine , but the onyx definitely keeps things very simple and classic.


----------



## lubird217

Thank you! The picture really helped, I'm sold! I was hoping for screw backs actually, but these are probably fine.

I'll go check on the size sometime after Thanksgiving


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

lubird217 said:


> Thank you! The picture really helped, I'm sold! I was hoping for screw backs actually, but these are probably fine.
> 
> I'll go check on the size sometime after Thanksgiving


So glad I could be an enabler! They are definitely worth it! I love the simplicity of them! Please let us know when you get them!


----------



## surfergirljen

They look gorgeous on you ilovehandbags!!!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ACK! 

I keep browsing this thread and now I have found something else to become obsessed with! I MUST get an Alhambra necklace! DH just bought me a Rolex for our anniversary; he will truly think I am crazy if I hint around about a VCA necklace! I may have to dip into my Birkin funds....


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

surfergirljen said:


> They look gorgeous on you ilovehandbags!!!!!


Thanks so much!

I do love them. Im going to PM you a question about your earrings.


----------



## lulilu

surfergirljen said:


> Not a dumb question!  Yes they are the same size. They're all from the "vintage alhambra" collection and are identical.  The "magic" ones are bigger, and the "sweet" ones smaller.
> 
> They don't make a larger single pendant on a regular basis - they've come out with a "magic alhambra pendant" a few times now as a special edition run in the US... they did a YG/MOP one a few years ago, and then a WG/MOP one about two years ago. In 2009 they released a run of 100 RG/MOP breast cancer awareness ones. As far as I know you can't get them anymore but you never know! I had the WG one in my hands for a few weeks before I decided to go RG instead ...  you could always try a boutique and try to get them to hunt you down one! I know for sure the YG are long sold out but you MIGHT be able to snag a WG or RG one. They were about $2900 if I remember correctly. Good luck!



Thank you Jen!


----------



## surfergirljen

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> I do love them. Im going to PM you a question about your earrings.



My inbox was full apparently!  But it's clear now so PM away!


----------



## sbelle

HermesNewbie said:


> ACK!
> 
> I keep browsing this thread and now I have found something else to become obsessed with! *I MUST get an Alhambra necklace*!



I'll warn you it is hard to stop at one!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

sbelle said:


> I'll warn you it is hard to stop at one!



Oh, no -- I'm in trouble! 

I'm thinking I'll start with a single motif and then get a 10 motif necklace after I buy my Birkin. Must. Stay. Focused.


----------



## restricter

HermesNewbie said:


> Oh, no -- I'm in trouble!
> 
> I'm thinking I'll start with a single motif and then get a 10 motif necklace after I buy my Birkin. Must. Stay. Focused.



That's what I told myself last month when I took a trip to VCA to get my first piece for my birthday.  I tried on a single tiger's eye, which was OK.  And then I asked to see a gold one.  The SA took out the 10 and that's when I learned the cardinal rule about jewelry.  Never try it on.  If you do, you're doomed.

Want to know something else?  There seems to be some kind of scary Hermes/VCA correlation.  Walk into an H boutique and the Birkin-bearers are all decked out in Alhambra.  Go into VCA and the Alhambra wearers are carrying Kellys and Birkins.  Yeeeep!

Be strong, Hermes Newbie.  Be strong.


----------



## sjunky13

I need the 3 motif earclips. NEED them. I am going to NYC again soon and god help me!


----------



## restricter

Anybody hear anything about the holiday necklace arriving anywhere?


----------



## Rockerchic

I am completely obsessed....
Thank goodness my bag situation is in good control and I am not longing for any new bags...
But now there are several pieces of VCA that I feel that I can't live without!


----------



## kat99

Rockerchic said:


> I am completely obsessed....
> Thank goodness my bag situation is in good control and I am not longing for any new bags...
> But now there are several pieces of VCA that I feel that I can't live without!




Haha, that's the way it goes! What items are you considering adding?


----------



## Rockerchic

I love the classic alhambra and would love to own the 20 motif yg necklace and the sweet alhambra posts...and then.........


----------



## GirlieShoppe

restricter said:


> That's what I told myself last month when I took a trip to VCA to get my first piece for my birthday.  I tried on a single tiger's eye, which was OK.  And then I asked to see a gold one.  The SA took out the 10 and that's when I learned the cardinal rule about jewelry.  Never try it on.  If you do, you're doomed.
> 
> Want to know something else?  There seems to be some kind of scary Hermes/VCA correlation.  Walk into an H boutique and the Birkin-bearers are all decked out in Alhambra.  Go into VCA and the Alhambra wearers are carrying Kellys and Birkins.  Yeeeep!
> 
> Be strong, Hermes Newbie.  Be strong.



Uh, oh! I should not even look at them right now! Maybe after Christmas...

That is a very interesting correlation between Hermes and VCA. Those women have great taste!


----------



## ofraredevice

Wow!!!  Gorgeous new pieces everyone!  *FashionLawyer*, I love the Carnelian on you!  The red looks great on your skin tone!  *IloveHandbags* and *Surfergirljen*, the mini sweet Alhambra studs are adorable!  I thought that they were way too small for me, but they look great in your modeling pics!  I hope you all wear your new VCA in good health!

I stopped by the thread because I wanted to ask you all about the 5 motif Vintage Alhambra bracelet.  I have really thin wrists (doesn't make sense at all for my height), a little less than 5" in circumference and the circumference around my hands where my pearl bracelet hits is a little under 6.5".  

So, I'm asking current owners 1. how long the VCA bracelet is (I think last time I tried it on it was around 7.5") and 2. how "long" or how far onto your hands do you like wearing the bracelet?  I'm trying to decide if I would want to get it shortened by a full inch or more, or leave the bracelet a little longer?

Thoughts/ opinions?

Thank you all in advance!  Again, enjoy all your gorgeous new jewelry!


----------



## mudmud

I agree with restricter! Look at this thread, look at how many of us are also in the H forum and you can see the correlation!


----------



## Candice0985

ok so i am seriously tempted by all these new purchases! I need advice from someone in t.o perhaps surfergurljen is around?
I would love to see the sweet collection or is there such a thing as a bracelet with one motif besides the sweet collection? all i know is I want a single motif bracelet. anyone have any pics to show?
i think i would be leaning towards the onyx, turquoise or any other material besides MOP. also in white gold.


oh also- is VCA carried at birks or holts?


----------



## sbelle

restricter said:


> the cardinal rule about jewelry.  Never try it on.  If you do, you're doomed.



So true!


----------



## Irishgal

HermesNewbie said:


> Uh, oh! I should not even look at them right now! Maybe after Christmas...
> 
> That is a very interesting correlation between Hermes and VCA. Those women have great taste!



It is funny...and here now I find myself over looking at VCA and keep telling myself "run, run fast and far"...ugh...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Right after I typed that post I called my local NM to see if they carry VCA. Unfortunately for me, THEY DO! 

It would have been so much easier to resist if they didn't. I really need to *try* to wait until after Christmas. On the other hand, I will obsess until I get a necklace. Oh, what a dilemma!


----------



## Irishgal

HermesNewbie said:


> ^^Right after I typed that post I called my local NM to see if they carry VCA. Unfortunately for me, THEY DO!
> 
> It would have been so much easier to resist if they didn't. I really need to *try* to wait until after Christmas. On the other hand, I will obsess until I get a necklace. Oh, what a dilemma!




You are doomed. 
Are you going tomorrow??


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Lol! My only saving grace is that my children have Dr. appts tomorrow. Maybe Friday though!


----------



## Irishgal

HermesNewbie said:


> ^^Lol! My only saving grace is that my children have Dr. appts tomorrow. Maybe Friday though!




Keep us posted. Maybe I can live vicariously through your purchases.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Will do!


----------



## mp4

S_A_L said:


> Should be only in YG....


 
Thanks!  I guess I'm safe...for now!


----------



## surfergirljen

Candice0985 said:


> ok so i am seriously tempted by all these new purchases! I need advice from someone in t.o perhaps surfergurljen is around?
> I would love to see the sweet collection or is there such a thing as a bracelet with one motif besides the sweet collection? all i know is I want a single motif bracelet. anyone have any pics to show?
> i think i would be leaning towards the onyx, turquoise or any other material besides MOP. also in white gold.
> 
> 
> oh also- is VCA carried at birks or holts?



I'm here babe! 

VCA is carried only at Birks Bloor Street (and I think Montreal or Vancouver - I know they brought a necklace in for me from another Birks once)... they have a small-ish collection but can bring pretty much anything you want in in a few weeks! Or you can always have a VCA in the US charge-ship to you. I've done that with the Naples, FL store and for a $3,000 piece I usually end up paying about $700 in taxes/duties... which isn't actually THAT outrageous given our strong dollar right now! 

As far as I know, the only single-motif bracelets are the sweet ones. They're about $1200 I think? They come in (someone correct me if I'm wrong here) a YG/MOP clover, a WG/TURQ butterfly, and a YG/MOP ID bracelet. I'm not sure I've ever seen them in other colour combinations ... the best way to find out is probably just to call up a boutique.  Carly and Amanda at the Naples, FL boutique are SO nice - PM me if you want their email addresses! There used to be a "VCA expert" at Birks but she's gone to Cartier on Bloor now... and honestly, I found that after hanging out here for a while I knew more about what was available than the rest of the SA's at Birks did! They have the book with all the styles behind the counter but it's better to kind of know what you want rather than to go in and say "what do they make in a bracelet" as a lot of them are not totally aware of the entire collection it seems!  

PM me if you want to ask anything else!!   Always here to enable other Canadians... LOL...


----------



## surfergirljen

ofraredevice said:


> Wow!!!  Gorgeous new pieces everyone!  *FashionLawyer*, I love the Carnelian on you!  The red looks great on your skin tone!  *IloveHandbags* and *Surfergirljen*, the mini sweet Alhambra studs are adorable!  I thought that they were way too small for me, but they look great in your modeling pics!  I hope you all wear your new VCA in good health!
> 
> I stopped by the thread because I wanted to ask you all about the 5 motif Vintage Alhambra bracelet.  I have really thin wrists (doesn't make sense at all for my height), a little less than 5" in circumference and the circumference around my hands where my pearl bracelet hits is a little under 6.5".
> 
> So, I'm asking current owners 1. how long the VCA bracelet is (I think last time I tried it on it was around 7.5") and 2. how "long" or how far onto your hands do you like wearing the bracelet?  I'm trying to decide if I would want to get it shortened by a full inch or more, or leave the bracelet a little longer?
> 
> Thoughts/ opinions?
> 
> Thank you all in advance!  Again, enjoy all your gorgeous new jewelry!



Hi there! It's 7 inches (or 7.25?) but they can remove links for you at the boutique free of charge, in an even manner (a few between each motif to make it even).


----------



## MissMargaux

I wanted to say thank you to all.

Fashion Lawyer and Ilovehandbags, love your new bracelet and earrings.

I'm new to VCA so I can't offer up any advice on questions, but I enjoy reading from time to time to learn so thank you to all who helped me with my first piece. 

Your knowledge surfergirl is amazing, and thank you again for all your help everyone.


----------



## ofraredevice

surfergirljen said:


> Hi there! It's 7 inches (or 7.25?) but they can remove links for you at the boutique free of charge, in an even manner (a few between each motif to make it even).



Thanks surfergirl! 

I'm wondering how long you like to wear yours?  Pearl bracelet kind of length (a little onto the hands) or a bit tighter around the wrist?  TIA!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Thanks so much ladies! I do love my earrings!


----------



## gipursegal

I am obsessed with this ring from Van Cleef. It's so unique.  Has anyone seen it in person yet?  I must try this on!! http://balharbourshops.com/page-135.html  Thoughts??


----------



## Bethc

I don't know the retail price for this, but Monica is a great seller...so I thought I would post this.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Van-Cleef-Arpel...85522?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item230bf6e632


----------



## sbelle

^I think retail is around $5,200 now.


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> I'm here babe!
> 
> VCA is carried only at Birks Bloor Street (and I think Montreal or Vancouver - I know they brought a necklace in for me from another Birks once)... they have a small-ish collection but can bring pretty much anything you want in in a few weeks! Or you can always have a VCA in the US charge-ship to you. I've done that with the Naples, FL store and for a $3,000 piece I usually end up paying about $700 in taxes/duties... which isn't actually THAT outrageous given our strong dollar right now!
> 
> As far as I know, the only single-motif bracelets are the sweet ones. They're about $1200 I think? They come in (someone correct me if I'm wrong here) a YG/MOP clover, a WG/TURQ butterfly, and a YG/MOP ID bracelet. I'm not sure I've ever seen them in other colour combinations ... the best way to find out is probably just to call up a boutique.  Carly and Amanda at the Naples, FL boutique are SO nice - PM me if you want their email addresses! There used to be a "VCA expert" at Birks but she's gone to Cartier on Bloor now... and honestly, I found that after hanging out here for a while I knew more about what was available than the rest of the SA's at Birks did! They have the book with all the styles behind the counter but it's better to kind of know what you want rather than to go in and say "what do they make in a bracelet" as a lot of them are not totally aware of the entire collection it seems!
> 
> PM me if you want to ask anything else!!   Always here to enable other Canadians... LOL...


Hey! thanks Surfergirljen,
I think i'm going to head to the bloor location and check out what they have....I think i'm leaning towards either the white gold with turquoise sweet bracelet, or the rose gold with carnelian. i'm not sure of the motif yet...I would like to see a few maybe the butterfly, clover, or heart??
and i'm going to do it soon because if they have to ship it in then it will be a Christmas present from me to me


----------



## diamond lover

VCA vintage and contemporary jewelry


----------



## AnutaNY

Hello everyone, I think I need to make a change to my VCA ear clips and thought to find out if anyone tried to do something similar. I have a pair of diamond ear clips that do not have a post that goes through the piercing, the way my magic alhambra does; so I am afraid to wear them because I feel they are not secure enough. Any feedback about simple ear clip security?  and do you think VCA will put in a post for me?


----------



## Vita

AnutaNY said:


> Hello everyone, I think I need to make a change to my VCA ear clips and thought to find out if anyone tried to do something similar. I have a pair of diamond ear clips that do not have a post that goes through the piercing, the way my magic alhambra does; so I am afraid to wear them because I feel they are not secure enough. Any feedback about simple ear clip security?  and *do you think VCA will put in a post for me?*


I have the same question. I cannot wear ear clips as it causes a headache.
Thanks.


----------



## Vita

Candice0985 said:


> Hey! thanks Surfergirljen,
> I think i'm going to head to the bloor location and check out what they have....I think i'm leaning towards either the white gold with turquoise sweet bracelet, or the rose gold with carnelian. i'm not sure of the motif yet...I would like to see a few maybe the butterfly, clover, or heart??
> and i'm going to do it soon because if they have to ship it in then it will be a Christmas present from me to me


If you go to Bloor Birks, ask Rita. She is very well informed about collections and a very nice person. You can mention my name (Violetta). I bought from her recently and was impressed with her service. It think that white gold with turquoise is available right now. You can ask her all the questions prior to your visit. PM me if you need her email.


----------



## surfergirljen

Ooh Candice, gifts from me to me are the best kind!


----------



## Vita

surfergirljen said:


> Ooh Candice, gifts from me to me are the best kind!


----------



## Candice0985

Vita said:


> If you go to Bloor Birks, ask Rita. She is very well informed about collections and a very nice person. You can mention my name (Violetta). I bought from her recently and was impressed with her service. It think that white gold with turquoise is available right now. You can ask her all the questions prior to your visit. PM me if you need her email.


 Thanks Violetta! I love your name btw oooh I would love the white gold turquoise! was it the sweet collection?


surfergirljen said:


> Ooh Candice, gifts from me to me are the best kind!


haha I know they're my favorite too. i always feel guilty accepting expensive gifts from a bf or family member, but if i buy it its all good lol


----------



## classicsgirl

Vita said:


> If you go to Bloor Birks, ask Rita. She is very well informed about collections and a very nice person. You can mention my name (Violetta). I bought from her recently and was impressed with her service. It think that white gold with turquoise is available right now. You can ask her all the questions prior to your visit. PM me if you need her email.



I got posts put in both my Vintage Alhambra and my Frivole earclips. I highly recommend it, not only does it stop headaches but it also saves them from flying off after dancing and a few drinks 

There is no need to take off the original clip, I merely had a post soldered onto the earrings and the clips form the back of the post, it's very secure!

On another note, does anyone know how much the small Byzantine alhambra bracelet in YG retails for? It's the one with the three clover charms on it. Thanks!


----------



## diamond lover

classicsgirl said:


> I got posts put in both my Vintage Alhambra and my Frivole earclips. I highly recommend it, not only does it stop headaches but it also saves them from flying off after dancing and a few drinks
> 
> There is no need to take off the original clip, I merely had a post soldered onto the earrings and the clips form the back of the post, it's very secure!
> 
> On another note, does anyone know how much the small Byzantine alhambra bracelet in YG retails for? It's the one with the three clover charms on it. Thanks!


 
small Byzantine alhambra bracelet in YG retails for HKD13800 (i.e. USD1780). price of VCA in HK and the US is abt the same.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Hi, ladies! I have a really dumb question but I'd rather embarrass myself here than with a VCA SA! :shame: I am hoping to get a necklace in January. Would it be in poor taste to immediately tell the SA what my budget (around $2K) is? I'd hate for her to go to the trouble of showing me $5K to $10K pieces that I can't afford, only to be disappointed when I choose something less expensive. I'm sure they are used to people who spend much more money than I'm planning to spend. I've never visited VCA before so I am a little nervous and not sure what to expect.


----------



## Beach Bum

Bethc said:


> I don't know the retail price for this, but Monica is a great seller and the mod in the Chanel forum...so I thought I would post this.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Van-Cleef-Arpel...85522?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item230bf6e632



First of all...Mon is NOT a mod in the PF ....
And secondly, we don't allow peoples sales posted in here...it's against PF rules!
Thanks!


----------



## Bethc

I'm sorry, but I thought you couldn't post your own sales?
Either way, can you please delete because I cannot edit it.
Thanks!


----------



## pinksugah

Hey ladies, does anyone know the price of the 2nd (from top) perlee bangle in this pic?? Do they have it in YG as well? 

 blog.oggi.tv/daily_fashion_news/photo/perlee-bangle.jpg


----------



## AnutaNY

classicsgirl said:


> I got posts put in both my Vintage Alhambra and my Frivole earclips. I highly recommend it, not only does it stop headaches but it also saves them from flying off after dancing and a few drinks
> 
> There is no need to take off the original clip, I merely had a post soldered onto the earrings and the clips form the back of the post, it's very secure!
> 
> On another note, does anyone know how much the small Byzantine alhambra bracelet in YG retails for? It's the one with the three clover charms on it. Thanks!



That is what I was thinking about doing. Did you do it at VCA store or your own jeweler?

Also, for those of you in London, you can check out Christie's upcoming sale on Dec 1st. They have a couple of Alhambra pieces on sale...
http://www.christies.com/LotFinder/...2797&sid=2e7cec52-ba37-4a6b-8ced-6e6fe27c305d


----------



## surfergirljen

ofraredevice said:


> Thanks surfergirl!
> 
> I'm wondering how long you like to wear yours?  Pearl bracelet kind of length (a little onto the hands) or a bit tighter around the wrist?  TIA!



I hate things that are tight - when I see girls here with big watches tight on their wrists or chocker necklaces I CRINGE!!! So I kept mine at the length it came in and it definitely has some hang to it... I guess almost to my thumb joint? I find delicate pieces look better with hang.


----------



## kat99

HermesNewbie said:


> Hi, ladies! I have a really dumb question but I'd rather embarrass myself here than with a VCA SA! :shame: I am hoping to get a necklace in January. Would it be in poor taste to immediately tell the SA what my budget (around $2K) is? I'd hate for her to go to the trouble of showing me $5K to $10K pieces that I can't afford, only to be disappointed when I choose something less expensive. I'm sure they are used to people who spend much more money than I'm planning to spend. I've never visited VCA before so I am a little nervous and not sure what to expect.



I wouldn't worry! I'd tell them your budget and still ask to see whatever you are interested in, they will be happy to sell you a piece of jewelry (2k can get you a lovely one) and if they are a good SA they should want to share the brand with you, and plus who knows what you'll be buying at later visits


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

This forum is so bad for me. I'm already dreaming of a bracelet. I want the five motif vintage Alhambra yg one. I know *fashionlawyer* has the exact one I'm dreaming of  Love it. Maybe for my one year anniversary in April


----------



## FashionLawyer

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> This forum is so bad for me. I'm already dreaming of a bracelet. I want the five motif vintage Alhambra yg one. I know *fashionlawyer* has the exact one I'm dreaming of  Love it. Maybe for my one year anniversary in April


 
*ofraredevice* 

*Ilovehandbags27 *loved your new avatar! Yeah, *VCA* is very addictive:shame:
But April is not far away you know, if you discount December...January...February...March.....
I am saving for Cosmos now for a birthday pressie from me to me in Jan Wonder if I had a huge fight with my BFF he might buy me the cosmos for truce offering???


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

FashionLawyer said:


> *ofraredevice*
> 
> *Ilovehandbags27 *loved your new avatar! Yeah, *VCA* is very addictive:shame:
> But April is not far away you know, if you discount December...January...February...March.....
> I am saving for Cosmos now for a birthday pressie from me to me in Jan Wonder if I had a huge fight with my BFF he might buy me the cosmos for truce offering???


Yay! Yes you better figure out something to argue about quick, january is not that far away. Is there anyway you could post some modeling pics of your bracelet so i can drool over it until April? Do you wear it everyday? Does it still look new after much wear? I like it more as a bracelet say than the mop or onyx. If you don't mind me asking but the bracelet is around $2700 right?

Thanks again for everything


----------



## FashionLawyer

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Yay! Yes you better figure out something to argue about quick, january is not that far away. Is there anyway you could post some modeling pics of your bracelet so i can drool over it until April? Do you wear it everyday? Does it still look new after much wear? I like it more as a bracelet say than the mop or onyx. If you don't mind me asking but the bracelet is around $2700 right?
> 
> Thanks again for everything


 
Sure doll! Here they are! I assume you're talking about the *Carnelian YG*, correct? In terms of looking new, of course you need to "baby" it as it's a pricey item (as with all *VCA* piece) and you really don't want it to scratch or have anything bad happen to it Suprisingly though, caring for Alhambra pieces so far has been quite a breeze. I wear them almost everyday to work and no signs of normal tear and wear so far...they still look as good as new However I am quite *OCD* when it comes to them...after work, no matter how tired I am; I will always-always wipe them clean with a cotton cloth to rid of the sweat/dirt/perfume before placing them back again in their respective boxes I once got back from a long tiring day from court and reached home about 11pm and fell asleep with my make-up on but had the time to have the *VCA* all cleaned and tucked away in their boxes


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

FashionLawyer said:


> Sure doll! Here they are! I assume you're talking about the *Carnelian YG*, correct? In terms of looking new, of course you need to "baby" it as it's a pricey item (as with all *VCA* piece) and you really don't want it to scratch or have anything bad happen to it Suprisingly though, caring for Alhambra pieces so far has been quite a breeze. I wear them almost everyday to work and no signs of normal tear and wear so far...they still look as good as new However I am quite *OCD* when it comes to them...after work, no matter how tired I am; I will always-always wipe them clean with a cotton cloth to rid of the sweat/dirt/perfume before placing them back again in their respective boxes I once got back from a long tiring day from court and reached home about 11pm and fell asleep with my make-up on but had the time to have the *VCA* all cleaned and tucked away in their boxes


Yes I actually meant the all gold one, is that the same price as the others? The one pictured with your tennis bracelet which is tdf. Maybe it is called the carnelian? The last photo you have attached?

I definitely baby my pieces too! Haha I love the style of layering too!


----------



## FashionLawyer

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Yes I actually meant the all gold one, is that the same price as the others? The one pictured with your tennis bracelet which is tdf. Maybe it is called the carnelian? The last photo you have attached?
> 
> I definitely baby my pieces too! Haha I love the style of layering too!


 
Oh sorry! I mistaken what you meant with the Carnelian. The last one is *Vintage Yellow Gold Alhambra bracelet*...the one you're lusting for
Carnelian is the one with the red stones. Price point is about right, $2700.


----------



## FashionLawyer

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Yes I actually meant the all gold one, is that the same price as the others? The one pictured with your tennis bracelet which is tdf. Maybe it is called the carnelian? The last photo you have attached?
> 
> I definitely baby my pieces too! Haha I love the style of layering too!


 
It's *Yellow Gold Vintage Alhambra*..here you go


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

FashionLawyer said:


> It's *Yellow Gold Vintage Alhambra*..here you go


I am so in love!  thank you so much! Beautiful pictures


----------



## FashionLawyer

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> I am so in love!  thank you so much! Beautiful pictures


 

Awwwwwww my pleasure! Remember...April is soooo nearby when you discount Dec...Jan...Feb...Mar...


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

FashionLawyer said:


> Awwwwwww my pleasure! Remember...April is soooo nearby when you discount Dec...Jan...Feb...Mar...



I wish it was April tomorrow  oh well soon enough at least I have your pictures in the mean time to admire


----------



## sjunky13

FashionLawyer said:


> It's *Yellow Gold Vintage Alhambra*..here you go


  Gorgeous!!! simply amazing!


----------



## restricter

Jingle bells!  I popped into my store today and Woohoo!  They had the holiday necklace.  I'm being a total brat and wearing it home.


----------



## kat99

For anybody who missed out on the VCA limited edition lapis/gold or malachite/gold alternating vintage Alhambra necklaces, they have both at Neiman Marcus in Tysons Galleria...just FYI! Let me know if you need a sales associate


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

restricter said:


> Jingle bells!  I popped into my store today and Woohoo!  They had the holiday necklace.  I'm being a total brat and wearing it home.


Congrats! Please post modeling pics! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## S_A_L

Big congrats!!! Seems you are the FIRST one in PF to get the christmas pendant!!! 

However, :useless:

Pics please~~~ 




restricter said:


> Jingle bells! I popped into my store today and Woohoo! They had the holiday necklace. I'm being a total brat and wearing it home.


----------



## FashionLawyer

restricter said:


> Jingle bells! I popped into my store today and Woohoo! They had the holiday necklace. I'm being a total brat and wearing it home.


 
*sjunky13* Loved your avatar!

*restricter*...how could you say that and NOT post a pic?
we want modelling pics babe!!


----------



## restricter

Mind if I wait til first thing in the morning?  My furry model is sound asleep.

It's absolutely beautiful.  For those who are interested, it's the 5th Ave store that has 'em in stock.


----------



## FashionLawyer

restricter said:


> Mind if I wait til first thing in the morning? My furry model is sound asleep.
> 
> It's absolutely beautiful. For those who are interested, it's the 5th Ave store that has 'em in stock.


 
We could settle with the human model if the furry ones is asleep


----------



## ofraredevice

Gorgeous modeling pics FashionLawyer!

Restricter, can't wait to see the Christmas pendant with your furry friend!  

I absolutely adore the 5th Avenue shop, my former SA there was so lovely and patient with me when I went there as a child accompanying my mom on shopping trips.  Ah... the memories.  Can't wait to stop in when I return for the holidays!


----------



## surfergirljen

restricter said:


> Jingle bells!  I popped into my store today and Woohoo!  They had the holiday necklace.  I'm being a total brat and wearing it home.



HA HA - PICTURES!!! And not on your cat, on YOU!


----------



## FashionLawyer

ofraredevice said:


> Gorgeous modeling pics FashionLawyer!
> 
> Restricter, can't wait to see the Christmas pendant with your furry friend!
> 
> I absolutely adore the 5th Avenue shop, my former SA there was so lovely and patient with me when I went there as a child accompanying my mom on shopping trips. Ah... the memories. Can't wait to stop in when I return for the holidays!


 
*Thanks babe*!!


----------



## restricter

surfergirljen said:


> HA HA - PICTURES!!! And not on your cat, on YOU!



That's so hard to do without someone to help! I'll try though.


----------



## sbelle

restricter said:


> Jingle bells!  I popped into my store today and Woohoo!  They had the holiday necklace.  I'm being a total brat and wearing it home.



Whoo hoo !!!!!


----------



## classicsgirl

AnutaNY said:


> That is what I was thinking about doing. Did you do it at VCA store or your own jeweler?
> 
> Also, for those of you in London, you can check out Christie's upcoming sale on Dec 1st. They have a couple of Alhambra pieces on sale...
> http://www.christies.com/LotFinder/...2797&sid=2e7cec52-ba37-4a6b-8ced-6e6fe27c305d



There's no VCA store in my country so I got it done by a well known local jeweller, which cost about $90 a pair, I'm sure VCA would charge more but probably not that much.

I tried bidding on the Christie's auction in New York, but prices went well above retail, which really surprised me! At above retail prices, why wouldn't someone buy them from a store?


----------



## sbelle

classicsgirl said:


> I tried bidding on the Christie's auction in New York, but prices went well above retail, which really surprised me! *At above retail prices, why wouldn't someone* *buy them from a store?*



I saw that too and was wondering the same thing.  It doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

restricter said:


> Jingle bells!  I popped into my store today and Woohoo!  They had the holiday necklace.  I'm being a total brat and wearing it home.



Woo hoo!  Can't to see it!


----------



## Irishgal

*HermesNewbie* did you go look at VCA? I think you were going yesterday?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Irishgal said:


> *HermesNewbie* did you go look at VCA? I think you were going yesterday?



Hi, Irishgal! Nope, I didn't go. I decided to wait until after Christmas. If I go now, I will spend money I really shouldn't be spending right now. As hard as it is, I am going to wait until January. That way, I can shop guilt-free! 

ETA: I was a little naughty though and bought a pair of LV ballerina flats! :shame:


----------



## restricter

Here we go.  Not very good pics but pics nonetheless.












For whatever my opinion's worth, this is a necklace that is definitely worth owning.  The back of the pendant can be engraved, which I'm planning to do after the holiday rush.

The price is US $3030 for those who are wondering.

Now comes the hard part of waiting until Chanukah.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Lovely!


----------



## Irishgal

HermesNewbie said:


> Hi, Irishgal! Nope, I didn't go. I decided to wait until after Christmas. If I go now, I will spend money I really shouldn't be spending right now. As hard as it is, I am going to wait until January. That way, I can shop guilt-free!
> 
> ETA: I was a little naughty though and bought a pair of LV ballerina flats! :shame:




Oh gosh, I totally agree with your strategy! Hope you love your flats!


----------



## sjunky13

restricter said:


> Here we go. Not very good pics but pics nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For whatever my opinion's worth, this is a necklace that is definitely worth owning. The back of the pendant can be engraved, which I'm planning to do after the holiday rush.
> 
> The price is US $3030 for those who are wondering.
> 
> Now comes the hard part of waiting until Chanukah.


 Very pretty! I see this being layered, oooo love it. Looks soo lovely.


----------



## restricter

sjunky13 said:


> Very pretty! I see this being layered, oooo love it. Looks soo lovely.



Since I'm new to the world of VCA, how would you layer this if you were me?


----------



## sjunky13

restricter said:


> Since I'm new to the world of VCA, how would you layer this if you were me?


 With a 20 motif gold, or MOP. But I think the gold would look gorgeous. Or it doesnt have to be VCA, an Ippolita long  gold chain would look so pretty. But if you wanted to keep it matchy the  20 motif gold would be drop dead! Im coming to nyc in 2 weeks! I wanna see your closet. ha! oh and meet Jingy. I have 3 female cats looking for a nice bf or cat husband. haha


----------



## FashionLawyer

restricter said:


> Here we go. Not very good pics but pics nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For whatever my opinion's worth, this is a necklace that is definitely worth owning. The back of the pendant can be engraved, which I'm planning to do after the holiday rush.
> 
> The price is US $3030 for those who are wondering.
> 
> Now comes the hard part of waiting until Chanukah.


 
Oh Wow!! *GORGEOUS,* *restricter*!! What an eye candy!!
Now I want one...oh no...this thread is sooo bad for me!

*HermesNewbie*...pics of your lovely ballerina puhleezee?


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

FashionLawyer said:


> Oh Wow!! *GORGEOUS,* *restricter*!! What an eye candy!!
> Now I want one...oh no...this thread is sooo bad for me!
> 
> *HermesNewbie*...pics of your lovely ballerina puhleezee?


Totally agree! Absolutely stunning! 

Gorgeous necklace but have to stay on track.....


----------



## restricter

sjunky13 said:


> With a 20 motif gold, or MOP. But I think the gold would look gorgeous. Or it doesnt have to be VCA, an Ippolita long  gold chain would look so pretty. But if you wanted to keep it matchy the  20 motif gold would be drop dead! Im coming to nyc in 2 weeks! I wanna see your closet. ha! oh and meet Jingy. I have 3 female cats looking for a nice bf or cat husband. haha



If you really do want to meet up while you're in town, let me know.


----------



## surfergirljen

Restricter it's so pretty!!! Oooh I'm tempted....


----------



## sbelle

surfergirljen said:


> Restricter it's so pretty!!! *Oooh I'm tempted....*



Me too! And I just promised dh I was done for awhile.

*restricter*--with those pictures I don't know if I can resist.


----------



## lubird217

Restricter, I love it!! Just when I think I have all the VCA Alhambra I want, you come along and show me something so pretty! Enjoy!!


----------



## mudmud

sbelle said:


> I saw that too and was wondering the same thing. It doesn't make sense to me.


There are certainly lots of rich but not very bright people around 

Oh my!! The necklace look GORGEOUS on you *Restricter*!!  But are we still going to see a modelling pic by your furry friend?


----------



## kat99

Restricter, I LOVE the necklace, it looks great on you!


----------



## loves

restricter, that's gorgeous!


----------



## FashionLawyer

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Totally agree! Absolutely stunning!
> 
> Gorgeous necklace but have to stay on track.....


 
Babe, with this kind of strong determination, I'm sure you're a better lawyer than me


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

FashionLawyer said:


> Babe, with this kind of strong determination, I'm sure you're a better lawyer than me


Hahaha! Definitely had a good laugh on this one! Temptation hard core on this topic for sure! That is quite an amazing necklace!


----------



## Candice0985

Beautiful necklace restricter!

I Have a quick question for anyone owning VCA Turquoise. how does it hold up? is there any special care I should be considering? 
also what is the most durable gemstone available in the sweet alahambra line?
the piece I have ordered is the white gold turquoise butterfly bracelet from the Sweet Alahambra line


----------



## FashionLawyer

Candice0985 said:


> Beautiful necklace restricter!
> 
> I Have a quick question for anyone owning VCA Turquoise. how does it hold up? is there any special care I should be considering?
> also what is the most durable gemstone available in the sweet alahambra line?
> the piece I have ordered is the white gold turquoise butterfly bracelet from the Sweet Alahambra line


 
Hi there,
I wipe my 10 motif bracelet with cotton cloth carefully after wear before I place it back in its box. It's like a ritual to me. Maybe others have a different method?


----------



## restricter

lubird217 said:


> Restricter, I love it!! Just when I think I have all the VCA Alhambra I want, you come along and show me something so pretty! Enjoy!!



The blame really lies with *tbbbjb*, who posted a picture of the holiday necklace back in October.

And now I blame everyone else for making me want a 20 motif to layer with...


----------



## Candice0985

Hi Fashion Lawyer,
Thanks for the advice, I love your collection that you have built up you have acquired some beautiful pieces!


----------



## FashionLawyer

Candice0985 said:


> Hi Fashion Lawyer,
> Thanks for the advice, I love your collection that you have built up you have acquired some beautiful pieces!


 
*Thank you* *Candice0985* This is dangerously addictive collection though, albeit beautiful.
Glad I could help! *Surfergirljen* also owns a turquoise bracelet, maybe she could chime in how to better care for it. For most durable stone...not too sure, really


----------



## sjunky13

restricter said:


> The blame really lies with *tbbbjb*, who posted a picture of the holiday necklace back in October.
> 
> And now I blame everyone else for making me want a 20 motif to layer with...


 I will be in NYC on the 10-12th. I hope we can meet up and try on 20 motifs lol. I will Pm you before that!


----------



## restricter

sjunky13 said:


> I will be in NYC on the 10-12th. I hope we can meet up and try on 20 motifs lol. I will Pm you before that!



I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

FashionLawyer said:


> *HermesNewbie*...pics of your lovely ballerina puhleezee?



Hi, FashionLawyer!

I haven't received them yet, but I will definitely try to get a photo posted. I have the hardest time posting pics from my camera onto TPF. I'm not sure what I am doing wrong. However, they are the same flats that Ranag recently posted in the "Post Your Non-Hermes Indulgences" thread. This will be my first pair of LV shoes -- I can't wait to get them!!


----------



## FashionLawyer

HermesNewbie said:


> Hi, FashionLawyer!
> 
> I haven't received them yet, but I will definitely try to get a photo posted. I have the hardest time posting pics from my camera onto TPF. I'm not sure what I am doing wrong. However, they are the same flats that Ranag recently posted in the "Post Your Non-Hermes Indulgences" thread. This will be my first pair of LV shoes -- I can't wait to get them!!


 
Great! Can't wait!
I've seen Ranag's post but definitely want to see you modelling in yours too


----------



## Corgi

I just got the most exquisite Van Cleef & Arpels Limited Edition Christmas 2010 Alhambra for my birthday from my incredibly sweet and very generous husband. 

The gorgeous pendant is made of lapis, diamond and yellow gold and is very rare. America only got about 30 of them and they're already sold out.

I love the fact that this neceklace is so unique and I doubt I'll ever see anybody else wearing one.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

I think it's beatiful! Congrats at happy birthday


----------



## mp4

Corgi said:


> I just got the most exquisite Van Cleef & Arpels Limited Edition Christmas 2010 Alhambra for my birthday from my incredibly sweet and very generous husband.
> 
> The gorgeous pendant is made of lapis, diamond and yellow gold and is very rare. America only got about 30 of them and they're already sold out.
> 
> I love the fact that this neceklace is so unique and I doubt I'll ever see anybody else wearing one.



Congrats Corgi!  I love lapis!

Your pic made me think it did come in WG....which had me showing it to my DH...


----------



## mp4

restricter said:


> Here we go.  Not very good pics but pics nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For whatever my opinion's worth, this is a necklace that is definitely worth owning.  The back of the pendant can be engraved, which I'm planning to do after the holiday rush.
> 
> The price is US $3030 for those who are wondering.
> 
> Now comes the hard part of waiting until Chanukah.



So pretty *Restricter*!  If this was WG, I would be in trouble....

Chanukah started today, did you take this beauty out for a spin?


----------



## Corgi

Thank you very much.  Love your Louboutin's!


----------



## Corgi

You're very sweet, thank you. My bday was Sunday so I haven't taken it off since.

WG?  White gold?  It only comes in yellow gold.


----------



## mp4

Corgi said:


> You're very sweet, thank you. My bday was Sunday so I haven't taken it off since.
> 
> WG?  White gold?  It only comes in yellow gold.



Yes, white gold...I was hoping it came in WG, but someone here said only YG...in your photo it almost looked white and I got excited that the intel may be wrong....

Happy B-day!  Enjoy your fab gift!!!  She's a beauty!


----------



## sbelle

Corgi said:


> The gorgeous pendant is made of lapis, diamond and yellow gold and is very rare. *America only got about 30 of them* *and they're already sold out*.




I am so glad to hear that they are sold out because ever since I saw *restricter*'s modeling pictures I've been thinking about calling VCA.  I don't need to get into any more trouble!  



*Corgi*-- glad you were able to get one!


----------



## AnutaNY

Corgi, Restricter your necklaces are absolutely gorgeous. Lapis is to die for!!!!


----------



## S_A_L

*Restricter*, thanks for your modeling pic! 
Yours and *Corgi*'s pendants are so beautiful! I will definitely get one 
But the US only get 30 and they're already sold out?! That's not enough for us so many VCA addicts! Poor me.... Seems I need to locate one in Canada, which should be much more expensive than US...


----------



## demisemiquaver

How can the lapis pendants already be sold out? I just called my boutique today and they still had one... I guess I'd better grab it.


----------



## wintotty

They are not sold out yet. My store has some still, maybe Corgi's store sold out of them


----------



## sbelle

^ uh oh....  Must say no!


----------



## Corgi

That's great news for everybody, that the pendant isn't sold out.  Perhaps I misunderstood my salesperson.....

I strongly recommend that you buy this unique piece, it's really special.


----------



## restricter

I think they are only coming in a few at a time, which is why Corgi's store was sold out.  Some stores haven't even gotten them yet.  Sorry Sbelle!  Temptation is still out there.


----------



## stefvilla

Corgi- the pendant is lovely! Adding a few things to my wish list and I'm going to start the hunt, if I find it in Miami I'll let everyone know where. 

Now I wanted to share this  for the Van Cleef and Arpels hardcore fans- Special edition Magic Alhambra 1.71 carat ring. Now, isn't it a beauty?
http://balharbourshops.com/images/slides/limited_edition/van-cleef-arpels.jpg


----------



## soblackkelly

has anyone seen brand new diamond magic large pendant with white gold ??
almost 18,000 us ?


----------



## soblackkelly

anyone seen it out yet ? about $18,000.00 us ?


----------



## Vita

Dear Ladies,
I've just got a message with the attachments form NY VCA SA.
Could you please tell me how much is the following piece.
Thank you in advance


----------



## Vita

The attachment


----------



## sjunky13

Vita said:


> The attachment


 Around 21k. I love it!!!


----------



## mp4

Vita said:


> The attachment



perlee is awesome!  go for it!!

I also emailed my SA about the holiday necklace and she did not mention that it was sold out...needed to extra confirm the no WG option...


----------



## darkangel07760

From what little I have seen of this jewelry, I really like it!  However, it is quite expensive for me at the moment, and I was wondering if there was something... like a charm, something affordable as a first piece, something in white gold perhaps, that any of you could suggest?  I like the alhambra design very much.  Thanks!


----------



## kim_mac

darkangel07760 said:


> From what little I have seen of this jewelry, I really like it!  However, it is quite expensive for me at the moment, and I was wondering if there was something... like a charm, something affordable as a first piece, something in white gold perhaps, that any of you could suggest?  I like the alhambra design very much.  Thanks!



how about a vintage alhambra pendant mop/wg?  it's classic, wearable and very vca.  or for more cute/whimsical, how about sweet alhambra butterfly pendant in turquoise/wg?


----------



## demisemiquaver

Does anyone have modeling pictures of the Lucky Alhambra heart pendant? I would really like to see what one looks like on a person. Thanks!


----------



## surfergirljen

I've never seen one posted here demis... wonder if anyone has one here! 

Oooh am tempted by that Christmas pendant! I'll be in Naples over Christmas and she said she was going to do her best to try to bring one in for me... will be tempting!!


----------



## darkangel07760

kim_mac said:


> how about a vintage alhambra pendant mop/wg? it's classic, wearable and very vca. or for more cute/whimsical, how about sweet alhambra butterfly pendant in turquoise/wg?


 
Thank you Kim_Mac!  Do they still have those on their website?  What is the average price for something like that?


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

darkangel07760 said:


> Thank you Kim_Mac!  Do they still have those on their website?  What is the average price for something like that?


You may need to call a store and have an SA send you a picture because i am not sure the website has a picture of it there but the price should be around $1750. It is a beautiful necklace! Hope this helps


----------



## *emma*

I was just in the NYC VCA this weekend buying another 10 motif wg/mop, and the SA told me the gold motif vintage alhambra will be changing its design. Has anyone heard this?


----------



## FashionLawyer

surfergirljen said:


> I've never seen one posted here demis... wonder if anyone has one here!
> 
> Oooh am tempted by that Christmas pendant! I'll be in Naples over Christmas and she said she was going to do her best to try to bring one in for me... will be tempting!!


 
Jen, I have a strange feeling that gorgeous little thing will end up around your neck veryyyy soon


----------



## sbelle

*emma* said:


> I was just in the NYC VCA this weekend buying another 10 motif wg/mop, and the SA told me the gold motif vintage alhambra will be changing its design. Has anyone heard this?



Very interesting!!!!  I just bought one and had planned to buy another to hook together.  I guess I'd better do it soon or they won't match!


----------



## demisemiquaver

How many Vintage Alhambra Lapis LE pendants are out there anyway? I remember someone said there were 30 for the United States, but does anyone know how many they made total?


----------



## diamond lover

demisemiquaver said:


> How many Vintage Alhambra Lapis LE pendants are out there anyway? I remember someone said there were 30 for the United States, but does anyone know how many they made total?


 
i just know there are 30 in HK + Macau. I went to VCA recently and both still have over 10 left in each shop.


----------



## diamond lover

perlee collection with price

http://hk.apple.nextmedia.com/templ...1202&sec_id=462&subsec_id=466&art_id=14722114


----------



## birkin101




----------



## diamond lover

has anyone got the vintage alhambra watch with strap? i want to buy one, but thinking if i shd buy the small or big size (only 2 sizes available, difference is 9%)

i tried the big one (basic style), the one with mother of pearl bracelet and one with diamond bezel, but the MOP face on the basic style is not shiny at all (quite dull), whereas the one with MOP bracelet and diamond bezel shine (look much better). I don't know if they use inferior MOP on basic style alhambra watch?


----------



## darkangel07760

birkin101 said:


>


 
Cute pic!


----------



## tbbbjb

Duplicate


----------



## tbbbjb

restricter said:


> The blame really lies with *tbbbjb*, who posted a picture of the holiday necklace back in October.
> 
> And now I blame everyone else for making me want a 20 motif to layer with...



If I cannot get it right now, at least someone on TPF was able to get it!  Thanks for the eye-candy and YEA for you!  I still *love, love, love* the 10+10 Lapis Necklaces and cannot get them out of my mind.  That one had a limited edition of 100 worldwide.


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> Very interesting!!!!  I just bought one and had planned to buy another to hook together.  I guess I'd better do it soon or they won't match!



Is this the solid gold one or any of the gold with mop, onyx, cornelian, etc?  Is it both white and yellow gold?


----------



## aarti

how much is the vintage alhambra line?


----------



## diamond lover

aarti said:


> how much is the vintage alhambra line?


 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...arpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111-7.html


----------



## *emma*

*tbbbjb*, the SA was referring to the all gold motif not the yg/mop.


----------



## Smoothoprter

I hope you guys don't mind I come in here and share my new addition.


----------



## kat99

Smoothoprter said:


> I hope you guys don't mind I come in here and share my new addition.




SWOON - I love this necklace and it looks great on you! Wonderful choice!!


----------



## *emma*

*smoothoprter*, love it! Looks amazing on you! Congrats!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Beautiful 6 motif necklace *Smoothoprter*!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Thanks everyone.  I'm so happy with this purchase.


----------



## calisnoopy

^^of course we don't mind Mon hehe...we welcome these kind of pics and sharing


----------



## Smoothoprter

calisnoopy said:


> ^^of course we don't mind Mon hehe...we welcome these kind of pics and sharing


 
Thanks Cory.


----------



## Suzie

Absolutely stunning Smoothoprter!


----------



## demisemiquaver

Here's another picture of the Lapis pendant I found online:


----------



## sbelle

*Smoothoprter *--what a fabulous necklace!  I love, love, love it!  Congratulations!


----------



## sbelle

demisemiquaver said:


> Here's another picture of the Lapis pendant I found online:



That's a great picture!


----------



## Bethc

Smoothoprter said:


> I hope you guys don't mind I come in here and share my new addition.


 
Gorgeous!!  It looks wonderful on you!


----------



## Smoothoprter

sbelle said:


> *Smoothoprter *--what a fabulous necklace! I love, love, love it! Congratulations!


 


Bethc said:


> Gorgeous!! It looks wonderful on you!


 
Thank you.


----------



## graycat5

soblackkelly said:


> has anyone seen brand new diamond magic large pendant with white gold ??
> almost 18,000 us ?




Yes - these pieces are out and they're gorgeous!  Absolutely jaw-droppingly spectacular!!!  

As far as I can tell they did most of the Magic line in white gold & pave diamonds... my favorites are the large pendant, the 3-motif drop earrings and the 16-motif necklace. 

I saw the entire line at a boutique a few days ago and Neiman Marcus in Newport Beach received some of the pieces today!


----------



## surfergirljen

demisemiquaver said:


> Here's another picture of the Lapis pendant I found online:



drooooooooooooooling............


----------



## mp4

graycat5 said:


> As far as I can tell they did most of the Magic line in white gold & pave diamonds... my favorites are the large pendant



Oh my!  I must see this!  Anyone know the price?


----------



## aarti

Ok I am mad at every single one of you for showing me this line!!!! I fell in love insteantly with the vintage alhambra and the lapis work and then found out they do nothing below 1000  oh boy this is no bueno!


----------



## graycat5

mp4 said:


> Oh my!  I must see this!  Anyone know the price?




A LOT - LOL!!!  

As *soblackkelly* mentioned, the pendant is about $18,000, the long necklace is over $100,000, and I've forgotten the ears - for some reason $38,000 sticks in my mind...?


----------



## Rockerchic

Yay! I finally tip-toed into the club with a tiny purchase..the sweet Alhambra yg/mop ear posts.


----------



## sbelle

^ yay!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats RC!


----------



## designerdiva40

Rockerchic said:


> Yay! I finally tip-toed into the club with a tiny purchase..the sweet Alhambra yg/mop ear posts.



Congratulations


----------



## Candice0985

rocker chic I would love to see your earrngs! after I et my sweet turquoise wg bracelet...i may get the stud earrings!


----------



## ofraredevice

diamond lover said:


> has anyone got the vintage alhambra watch with strap? i want to buy one, but thinking if i shd buy the small or big size (only 2 sizes available, difference is 9%)
> 
> i tried the big one (basic style), the one with mother of pearl bracelet and one with diamond bezel, but the MOP face on the basic style is not shiny at all (quite dull), whereas the one with MOP bracelet and diamond bezel shine (look much better). I don't know if they use inferior MOP on basic style alhambra watch?



I tried on both the small and large size watches and felt they were still too dainty on me.  (Though I fell in love with the watch with motifs all around instead of a satin band - around $12,000 USD if I remember correctly).  I would only get the small if you are very petite and if you plan on wearing it to many events where leather is not an option (satin shoes only).  

Of course I prefer the diamond bezel, because it's sparkly, but the difference in MOP shouldn't be too apparent (they looked the same when I was trying them on).  Perhaps it was just that specific MOP watch you were looking at?  Either way, good luck with your decision and post pics when you decide!!!


----------



## Rockerchic

Thanks so much! I usually wear diamond studs or diamonds hanging from a eurowire and since I prefer diamonds and platinum, I didn't have any yg earrings. I think these will be a nice substitute to the studs. They are being shipped from nm as we speak.


----------



## Rockerchic

Candice0985 said:


> rocker chic I would love to see your earrngs! after I et my sweet turquoise wg bracelet...i may get the stud earrings!


Ohhh, I want a bracelet too! My earrings are Still in the mail but if you'd like to see a nice picture, they are the same as lavan's early in the thread.


----------



## sjunky13

Oh Mon, I LOVE that necklace! I see vca in my future too. I want the 3 motif magic earrings. Gorge!


----------



## park56

ofraredevice said:


> I tried on both the small and large size watches and felt they were still too dainty on me.  (Though I fell in love with the watch with motifs all around instead of a satin band - around $12,000 USD if I remember correctly).  I would only get the small if you are very petite and if you plan on wearing it to many events where leather is not an option (satin shoes only).
> 
> Of course I prefer the diamond bezel, because it's sparkly, but the difference in MOP shouldn't be too apparent (they looked the same when I was trying them on).  Perhaps it was just that specific MOP watch you were looking at?  Either way, good luck with your decision and post pics when you decide!!!




I have tiny wrists and think the large size Vintage Alhambra watch looks the best as well.  The small size is too small (i agree - it looks more like a evening watch).  The straps are fun because they are relatively inexpensive to change up.  I think you have satin options as well as leather options.  Good luck with your decision as well.


----------



## graycat5

Though this pic doesn't remotely do justice to the new diamond pave Magic pieces, it was all I could manage at the moment.  They are truly breathtaking IRL!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Oh congrats! Please post pics when you get them!


----------



## diamond lover

graycat5 said:


> Though this pic doesn't remotely do justice to the new diamond pave Magic pieces, it was all I could manage at the moment. They are truly breathtaking IRL!


 
thanks for the pic! i've never seen all diamond magic line!
i saw the watch, it's HKD0.18xm (=24k USD). it's a nice watch.


----------



## diamond lover

park56 said:


> I have tiny wrists and think the large size Vintage Alhambra watch looks the best as well. The small size is too small (i agree - it looks more like a evening watch). The straps are fun because they are relatively inexpensive to change up. I think you have satin options as well as leather options. Good luck with your decision as well.


 

park and ofraredevice, thanks for your comment!
i am actually choosing btw the watch OR the 10 motif WG MOP necklace.


----------



## diamond lover

i have recd a v nice catalogue from my SA with some new items with price list, let me post some here today.


----------



## mp4

graycat5 said:


> A LOT - LOL!!!
> 
> As *soblackkelly* mentioned, the pendant is about $18,000, the long necklace is over $100,000, and I've forgotten the ears - for some reason $38,000 sticks in my mind...?



I thought 18K was for the ring...but didn't go back to her post to check...  The vintage alhambra pave motif is like 5K....how much bigger can the magic pendant be...unless it's the choker in your photo with 3 or more motifs...then the price makes sense.


----------



## diamond lover

2 bird ring - HKD399,000 (very expensive)
Lacquered butterfly clips (limited edition) - HKD135,000

(divided by 7.76 to convert to USD)


----------



## diamond lover

Volutes Earrings - HKD195,000
Ring - HKD139,000
Watches - 662,000 and 772,000


----------



## graycat5

mp4 said:


> I thought 18K was for the ring...but didn't go back to her post to check...  The vintage alhambra pave motif is like 5K....how much bigger can the magic pendant be...unless it's the choker in your photo with 3 or more motifs...then the price makes sense.




I hate to be the bearer of bad news *mp4*, but the new pendant is indeed around $18K.   But the good news is that it is also MUCH larger than the regular pave motif!   So sorry that it's the one piece not pictured in the display!


----------



## mamaluvsbags

Anyone know the current price on the sweet alhambra earrings (post)?


----------



## **Ann**

Hello ladies.  I puchased my first VCA piece in Chicago this fall....YG MOP vintage alhambra necklace.  Do the Perlee hoop earrings come in YG? I wanted some YG earrings to go with my necklace, but not necessarily the vintage alhambra studs. I think the Perlee would match the beading around my pendant.....maybe???


----------



## diamond lover

**Ann** said:


> Hello ladies. I puchased my first VCA piece in Chicago this fall....YG MOP vintage alhambra necklace. Do the Perlee hoop earrings come in YG? I wanted some YG earrings to go with my necklace, but not necessarily the vintage alhambra studs. I think the Perlee would match the beading around my pendant.....maybe???


 
i think they only come in WG and RG. they come in 2 sizes


----------



## sjunky13

diamond lover said:


> i think they only come in WG and RG. they come in 2 sizes


 Yes, no YG. I LOVE YG and wanted a perlee bangle, but they only make wg and rg. That is too bad, because the ligne is soo pretty!


----------



## surfergirljen

graycat5 said:


> Though this pic doesn't remotely do justice to the new diamond pave Magic pieces, it was all I could manage at the moment.  They are truly breathtaking IRL!



Oh my GOD those are soooo pretty!!! Dibs on the bracelet!! (in another life, b/c if I bought that my husband would officially KILL ME!)


----------



## surfergirljen

Does anyone happen to know of a boutique (not NM) that has a lapis pendant in store (The Christmas Pendant)? My SA in Naples is looking hard for one for me to try on - I want to help her!


----------



## Rockerchic

mamaluvsbags said:


> Anyone know the current price on the sweet alhambra earrings (post)?



Just got these in yg/mop and they were $1600


----------



## *emma*

*surfergirljen*, I saw one in VCA NYC on Saturday!


----------



## mamaluvsbags

Rockerchic said:


> Just got these in yg/mop and they were $1600



Thanks Rockerchic!


----------



## Rockerchic

diamond lover said:


> i think they only come in WG and RG. they come in 2 sizes


I've been looking for gold hoops just like these and haven't found them anywhere. I want yg though. Does anyone know of another brand with similar beaded style?


----------



## surfergirljen

*emma* said:


> *surfergirljen*, I saw one in VCA NYC on Saturday!



ooooh thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## restricter

I was in DC yesterday and wouldn't you know that I ended up (along with some tPFers) at the brand new VCA in Tysons Corner?  A got a WG single motif MOP Magic Alhambra necklace.  I am officially addicted.  I didn't get home until late last night but there will be a reveal/modeling pic over the weekend.  LOVE it!


----------



## SimoneR

restricter said:


> I was in DC yesterday and wouldn't you know that I ended up (along with some tPFers) at the brand new VCA in Tysons Corner?  A got a WG single motif MOP Magic Alhambra necklace.  I am officially addicted.  I didn't get home until late last night but there will be a reveal/modeling pic over the weekend.  LOVE it!



Congrats on your purchase - it sounds lovely!  Looking forward to seeing your photos 

Hope you got triple points at NM!

*Restricter*, did you like your SA?  My Tyson's NM SA recommended Sonia in VCA.  I haven't met her yet but can't wait to see the newly set up area!!  I'm also dying to see the new pavé Magic Alhambra pieces 

I'm so happy NM Tyson's incorporated VCA into the store - especially as the Chevy Chase VCA closed.


----------



## sbelle

restricter said:


> I was in DC yesterday and wouldn't you know that I ended up (along with some tPFers) at the brand new VCA in Tysons Corner?  A got a WG single motif MOP Magic Alhambra necklace.  *I am officially addicted*.  I didn't get home until late last night but there will be a reveal/modeling pic over the weekend.  LOVE it!



*restricter* -- at least there is a large group of fellow addicts here that understand!

Can't wait to see you pictures!!


----------



## sbelle

graycat5 said:


> Though this pic doesn't remotely do justice to the new diamond pave Magic pieces, it was all I could manage at the moment.  They are truly breathtaking IRL!








I die....


----------



## Chloeloves

^ I only came here to research turqouise jewellery and now I see this! It is truly amazing!

Do we have a list of prices on these items currently?


----------



## S_A_L

Anyone know the price of this pendant and which line it comes from?


----------



## Lanier

restricter said:


> I was in DC yesterday and wouldn't you know that I ended up (along with some tPFers) at the brand new VCA in Tysons Corner?  A got a WG single motif MOP Magic Alhambra necklace.  I am officially addicted.  I didn't get home until late last night but there will be a reveal/modeling pic over the weekend.  LOVE it!



I was at that VCA today!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats on your Mop Magic Pendant *Restricter*, its such a useful piece! The new magic diamond range is totally jaw dropping!!


----------



## lovely64

Wow@diamond pave Magic pieces!!!


----------



## tbbbjb

demisemiquaver said:


> Here's another picture of the Lapis pendant I found online:



I *love* Lapis Lazuli and am just .  There is a butterfly Lapis Lazuli necklace on eBay from time to time that I keep thinking about buying, put I really need to hold off because I am saving for a 20 motif (not to self, STOP buying other jewels.)


----------



## GirlieShoppe

sbelle said:


> I die....



Oh, my!  Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## lulilu

Smoothoprter said:


> I hope you guys don't mind I come in here and share my new addition.




Mon, I love this necklace on you -- do you mind telling its name and US cost?


----------



## Ascella

It was a while ago I posted in this thread, congratulations to everyone with all your new VCA pieces, I saw many eye candies.

There is something I would like to ask about Vintage Alhambra jewelleries in tiger's eye, does anyone know how to clean them? I know that MOP is quite fragile and basically only soft and dry fabrics is allowed, but how about tiger's eye?


----------



## umamanikam

There is something I would like to ask about Vintage Alhambra jewelleries in tiger's eye, does anyone know how to clean them? I know that MOP is quite fragile and basically only soft and dry fabrics is allowed, but how about tiger's eye?[/QUOTE]

So can the MOP necklace is not to be worn in the shower? is it that delicate .was considering it .


----------



## Smoothoprter

lulilu said:


> Mon, I love this necklace on you -- do you mind telling its name and US cost?


 
Hi Toni, it's the Magic Alhambra 6 motif in yellow gold.  It's the multi stone (black & white MOP and one onyx motif).  US cost is $6,650.


----------



## Smoothoprter

sjunky13 said:


> Oh Mon, I LOVE that necklace! I see vca in my future too. I want the 3 motif magic earrings. Gorge!


 
Thanks D.  Those earrings are so hot!  NM transferred them in with this necklace (so I could see a set) and I got to play with them for a second.  Are you getting them soon?


----------



## sjunky13

Smoothoprter said:


> Thanks D. Those earrings are so hot! NM transferred them in with this necklace (so I could see a set) and I got to play with them for a second. Are you getting them soon?


 Ha! Not after the big B purchase! I love love love them though. They are sexy and glam and oooo.


----------



## loves

oh i *hate* this thread. now i'm in want of something vca, say the large onyx earclips? heheh


----------



## surfergirljen

Ooooh guess who's SA found a Christmas pendant for me???    Yay yay yay!

Christmas in Naples is going to be SO MUCH FUN!!!! (well, just after Christmas... like my own little Santa's workshop!)


----------



## noon

I just noticed that there is a VCA boutique opening in my city! Finally!


----------



## restricter

surfergirljen said:


> Ooooh guess who's SA found a Christmas pendant for me???    Yay yay yay!
> 
> Christmas in Naples is going to be SO MUCH FUN!!!! (well, just after Christmas... like my own little Santa's workshop!)




Yippppeeee!!!!  Please post pics when you get it.  The lapis varies from piece to piece and it will be interesting to see yours.  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## FashionLawyer

surfergirljen said:


> Ooooh guess who's SA found a Christmas pendant for me???    Yay yay yay!
> 
> Christmas in Naples is going to be SO MUCH FUN!!!! (well, just after Christmas... like my own little Santa's workshop!)


 

I always knew that little heaven will end up around your neck, Jen


----------



## surfergirljen

Hee hee! I hope it's a nice deep royal blue one! I didn't know they varied but I know the turquoise does so I guess that makes sense... 

oooh... now I'm thinking about turquoise again... sh*t!


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> Hee hee! I hope it's a nice deep royal blue one! I didn't know they varied but I know the turquoise does so I guess that makes sense...
> 
> oooh... now I'm thinking about turquoise again... sh*t!


congrats on the lapis necklace, cant wait to see pics! don't remind me of turquoise. i'm still waiting for my bracelet...its on order


----------



## SimoneR

Smoothoprter said:


> I hope you guys don't mind I come in here and share my new addition.



Love the Magic Alhambra 6 clover - this is SUCH a great piece!  Congrats & wear it in good health


----------



## hypnochix

Hi I have two pieces of VCA Lucky Alhambra in turquoise and MOP that I'm looking to sell, does anyone have any ideas where I can sell them, other than eBay?


----------



## pie

Smoothoprter said:


> Hi Toni, it's the Magic Alhambra 6 motif in yellow gold. It's the multi stone (black & white MOP and one onyx motif). US cost is $6,650.


 
If I remember correctly, the sixth motif on this necklace is a dangly one towards the back.  I passed on this necklace because I was afraid that dangly piece would get caught in my hair since I always wear my hair down.  Have you experienced this problem?


----------



## Smoothoprter

pie said:


> If I remember correctly, the sixth motif on this necklace is a dangly one towards the back. I passed on this necklace because I was afraid that dangly piece would get caught in my hair since I always wear my hair down. *Have you experienced this problem?*


 
Not at all.  I have an Hermes chain that always catches on my hair and drives me nuts.  This one hasn't caught once.


----------



## lulilu

Thanks, Mon!  It looks great on you -- very chic.


----------



## Irishgal

Mon your new piece is stunning. 

Question for VCA owners...do you wear your pieces daily, or for special nights out, when?


----------



## SimoneR

Irishgal said:


> Question for VCA owners...do you wear your pieces daily, or for special nights out, when?



I wear my pieces quite a bit but not daily as I have other pieces I like to rotate through.  Then again, there is nothing I wear daily including my e-ring or wedding band - sometimes I wear one or the other or both.

I love that VCA can easily carry you from day to night.  Most VCA is perfect for travel too - it packs well & adds interest/texture to a neutral wardrobe (what I tend to pack when space is a concern).


----------



## Bentley1

Smoothoprter said:


> I hope you guys don't mind I come in here and share my new addition.



Congrats, such a gorgeous piece!  Does this necklace come in white gold or platinum as well?  On their website its featured only with the yellow gold.


----------



## sbelle

Irishgal said:


> Question for VCA owners...do you wear your pieces daily, or for special nights out, when?



I don't wear my pieces every day but wear them casually most often.  I own mostly vintage alhambra pieces so they look great with everything .


----------



## restricter

If a piece complements what I'm wearing, you bet I'll wear it daily.  I've been wearing my Magic Alhambra single motif almost constantly since getting it last week.  I won't say it's my favorite but it makes me sooooo happy to wear it.


----------



## peppers90

Hi VCA ladies (and gents)~ do you ever mix your gold/mop pieces with gold/black?  I have a pair of magic mop earrings and was wondering if I could pull that off with a gold and black single motif necklace.....

^^ oh *restricter*, happy festivus to you too!  We are BIG Seinfeld fans


----------



## twigski

Smoothoprter said:


> I hope you guys don't mind I come in here and share my new addition.


 
Congrats! We are necklace twins!


----------



## twigski

peppers90 said:


> Hi VCA ladies (and gents)~ do you ever mix your gold/mop pieces with gold/black? I have a pair of magic mop earrings and was wondering if I could pull that off with a gold and black single motif necklace.....
> 
> ^^ oh *restricter*, happy festivus to you too! We are BIG Seinfeld fans


 
I have never done it because I don't own separate pieces in those stones but I have the magic 6 motif. It has onyx, wht mop, gray mop combined & it looks great together.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## graycat5

Irishgal said:


> Question for VCA owners...do you wear your pieces daily, or for special nights out, when?




Hi *irishgal*.  I wear my 20-motif vintage alhambra necks as casual, everyday pieces, though admittedly I wear them more frequently during spring/summer.

My pave alhambra earrings I've tended to wear for more special occasions, though one of my new year's resolutions is going to be to rotate them more often w/ my diamond studs for daily wear...


----------



## FashionLawyer

peppers90 said:


> Hi VCA ladies (and gents)~ do you ever mix your gold/mop pieces with gold/black? I have a pair of magic mop earrings and was wondering if I could pull that off with a gold and black single motif necklace.....
> 
> ^^ oh *restricter*, happy festivus to you too! We are BIG Seinfeld fans


 
peppers90, you always look chic with everything you put together and I am sure whatever you pull will be just stunning!


----------



## mamaluvsbags

peppers90 said:


> Hi VCA ladies (and gents)~ do you ever mix your gold/mop pieces with gold/black?  I have a pair of magic mop earrings and was wondering if I could pull that off with a gold and black single motif necklace.....
> 
> ^^ oh *restricter*, happy festivus to you too!  We are BIG Seinfeld fans


 
I wear a black and a white charm together on the same chain, and always wear my vintage yg/mop bracelet, even if I'm only wearing the black charm. I think black and white looks good together!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## annabelle1879

some consignment jewelers will sell the pieces online


----------



## Irishgal

Well, I took the plunge. The spouse got me the Magic Alhambra single motif pendant. He is going to "give" it to me on Christmas (although I have already seen it)...so pics to come!!


----------



## saligator

I own no VCA. I'm in deep "like" with the Vintage Alhambra Carnelian YG plain earrings. Yes or No?

The ones I *really* want, they don't make, which is a two clover earring--the part by the ear the reg size and the drop slightly larger. They only make a 3 piece one. 

The SA said lots of people want variations they don't make. LOL


----------



## graycat5

saligator said:


> I own no VCA. I'm in deep "like" with the Vintage Alhambra Carnelian YG plain earrings. Yes or No?
> 
> *The ones I *really* want, they don't make, which is a two clover earring--the part by the ear the reg size and the drop slightly larger. They only make a 3 piece one.
> *
> The SA said lots of people want variations they don't make. LOL




*saligator*, you know they do make a two-motif carnelian/tiger's eye combo, right???  They're fantastic!!  Also MOP...


----------



## surfergirljen

Irishgal said:


> Well, I took the plunge. The spouse got me the Magic Alhambra single motif pendant. He is going to "give" it to me on Christmas (although I have already seen it)...so pics to come!!



YAY! What colour did you get? WG or RG?


----------



## kohl_mascara

Ahhh. . .one day I will own a VCA piece!  I first learned of them when I was flipping through my mom's InStyle magazine while in middle school (10 years ago), and I will never forget the ring I saw.  It was on the finger of Sarah Jessica Parker, who was piggy-backing on her husband, Matthew Broderick, and the ring was two butterflies split, each flying opposite directions.  One was white gold, the other yellow.  Gorgeous!


----------



## Irishgal

surfergirljen said:


> YAY! What colour did you get? WG or RG?




Oops! I got the WG!


----------



## graycat5

Irishgal said:


> Oops! I got the WG!





Congrats *Irishgal*!  

That pendant is a beautiful piece -- enjoy her and be sure to post pics.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## sjunky13

Irishgal said:


> Oops! I got the WG!


 UMMMM. We need pics miss! LOL. asap!


----------



## nycdiva

I just got this necklace today and wanted to share.  I thought they were sold out, but my SA had VCA make me one!  It is so pretty and I am in love


----------



## *emma*

Congrats! Looks beautiful!


----------



## tbbbjb

nycdiva said:


> I just got this necklace today and wanted to share.  I thought they were sold out, but my SA had VCA make me one!  It is so pretty and I am in love


I did not know that was available in WG.  Congrats on your new piece!


----------



## sbelle

*nycdiva*--gorgeous necklace!!!!


----------



## Vita

graycat5 said:


> *saligator*, you know they do make a two-motif carnelian/tiger's eye combo, right???  They're fantastic!!  Also MOP...


Carnelian/tiger's eye is exactly what I need to match my necklace.
Montreal, Canada Birks has mother of pearls earrings in yellow gold as of yesterday. I tried it. Did not look good on me.
I assume both on the photo have posts. Am I right?


----------



## kimber418

nycdiva,

love your necklace!  it is simply beautiful!!!!


----------



## graycat5

Vita said:


> Carnelian/tiger's eye is exactly what I need to match my necklace.
> Montreal, Canada Birks has mother of pearls earrings in yellow gold as of yesterday. I tried it. Did not look good on me.
> I assume both on the photo have posts. Am I right?




That's right, Vita.


----------



## surfergirljen

nycdiva said:


> I just got this necklace today and wanted to share.  I thought they were sold out, but my SA had VCA make me one!  It is so pretty and I am in love



Oh wow I've never seen that before!! SO PRETTY! CONGRATS!


----------



## mp4

nycdiva said:


> I just got this necklace today and wanted to share. I thought they were sold out, but my SA had VCA make me one! It is so pretty and I am in love


 
Oh MY!!!!   so gorgeous!  congrats!!!  is that WG?!


----------



## nycdiva

Yellow gold and lapis.  I was going to buy the christmas pendant but for a little more I could get a 10 motif necklace.  This was the limited edition necklace from last year and my NM SA was able to have one made for me so I could buy it on triple points! 

I was thinking of getting a long DBTY 18K YG with canary diamonds to layer with it


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Irishgal said:


> Well, I took the plunge. The spouse got me the Magic Alhambra single motif pendant. He is going to "give" it to me on Christmas (although I have already seen it)...so pics to come!!



Yay! I can't wait to see!


----------



## peppers90

Merry Christmas VCA fans~ I have a lil something to post shortly.  Have to take some action shots......

 Oh, has anyone seen the all YG vintage earclips at your local VCA boutique?  I called LV and they are sold out.   Looking for a pair to match my new necklace......


----------



## mp4

nycdiva said:


> Yellow gold and lapis.  I was going to buy the christmas pendant but for a little more I could get a 10 motif necklace.  This was the limited edition necklace from last year and my NM SA was able to have one made for me so I could buy it on triple points!
> 
> I was thinking of getting a long DBTY 18K YG with canary diamonds to layer with it



Good for you!!!  It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## heavenly

Hi all! I tried on the 10 motif clover necklace yesterday and fell in love! The only problem is, my collarbones cause the motifs to flip right where they meet, and I find myself constantly fiddling to get them to stay flat.

I think the problem may be that the necklace is too short? The necklace is originally 16.5 in and I think I'd need it to be about 18 or 18.5 in. When I asked about getting chain extensions made, the SA told me emphatically it is not offered at all. I've read some of you have been given 2 inches of chain extension free, and I believe this may be offered only in VCA in the US. 

I'm not based in the US, but will be traveling to the Los Angeles area in Feb, and have the opportunity to purchase the necklace with the extender there. However I'll need to organize this ahead of time so the extension work can be done beforehand, and I can collect it by the time I arrive.

I'd be grateful if some of you with experience with a similar issue can help me with some information:

1. How long does it take for the extender to be made? Is it better to get the additional 2 inches dispersed throughout, or have a separate removable piece of chain to be attached at the back? If it's in a separate piece, does it have a jump ring at one end and a lobster claw at the other end?

2. Does any of you have a reliable SA in the Los Angeles area, whom I can communicate this with long distance? Preferably an SA who has handled dealing with chain extensions before and have some experience with this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kat99

tbbbjb said:


> I did not know that was available in WG.  Congrats on your new piece!



Is that WG? I still thought it was YG - would love to know if VCA is making that in WG as well. It is a beautiful piece either way!


----------



## classicsgirl

heavenly said:


> Hi all! I tried on the 10 motif clover necklace yesterday and fell in love! The only problem is, my collarbones cause the motifs to flip right where they meet, and I find myself constantly fiddling to get them to stay flat.
> 
> I think the problem may be that the necklace is too short? The necklace is originally 16.5 in and I think I'd need it to be about 18 or 18.5 in. When I asked about getting chain extensions made, the SA told me emphatically it is not offered at all. I've read some of you have been given 2 inches of chain extension free, and I believe this may be offered only in VCA in the US.
> 
> I'm not based in the US, but will be traveling to the Los Angeles area in Feb, and have the opportunity to purchase the necklace with the extender there. However I'll need to organize this ahead of time so the extension work can be done beforehand, and I can collect it by the time I arrive.
> 
> I'd be grateful if some of you with experience with a similar issue can help me with some information:
> 
> 1. How long does it take for the extender to be made? Is it better to get the additional 2 inches dispersed throughout, or have a separate removable piece of chain to be attached at the back? If it's in a separate piece, does it have a jump ring at one end and a lobster claw at the other end?
> 
> 2. Does any of you have a reliable SA in the Los Angeles area, whom I can communicate this with long distance? Preferably an SA who has handled dealing with chain extensions before and have some experience with this.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi heavenly,
I believe any jeweller could easily make an extender chain. It is just a small bit of chain cut to size. It can't be dispersed, it's like a chain that attaches to the existing clasp of the necklace IYKWIM?

I don't know any SAs but perhaps if you order it when you get there you can take the necklace away with you and get the little additional piece of chain sent to your home if it takes too long to make? Good luck!


----------



## sbelle

*heavenly*--I have had 2 inches added to 2 different 10 motif necklaces by VCA NYC.  In both cases it has been evenly dispersed throughout the necklace so you cannot tell it has been added.  

In both cases I also own 10 motifs that have not had the additional chain added.  So, for example, I have 2 10 motif tigers eye necklaces.  One is the normal length and one has had 2 inches additional chain added to it.  If you compare the two you can see that the one with added length is longer, but it hard to tell where the additional length comes from because it has been added throughout the necklace.

The reason I have 2 tiger's eye 10 motifs is I wanted to have the ability to wear a 20 motif (2 together) and a shorter necklace too for the price of a 20 motif.  However, the normal 10 motif feels too short on me hence I had the two inches added.

As mentioned above, I had 2 inches added to 2differemt necklaces.  The first was a new necklace purchased from VCA NYC and the additional length was added free of charge.  The second was a necklace I had owned for some time that was purchased through NM.  I sent it to my SA at VCA and she sent it to their workshop.  I had to pay for that additional length --the cost was about $450 at that time.

The time it took to add the length was different in each case.  One time it took about a week, the second time it took 2 weeks.  My SA said it totally depended on how busy the workshop was.

Lastly, for me I prefer the additional length to be dispersed throughout the necklace instead on a two inch extender that can be added and removed at will.  I would never wear a 10 motif at its normal length.  I do not find it comfortable.  I like the feel of the 10 motif plus 2 inches and with the additional length evenly dispersed you can't tell anything was added.

More than you ever wanted to know, right?    Hope it helps!!


----------



## heavenly

Ladies, thanks for your replies 

*sbelle*, thanks for sharing your personal experience! By the way, did you have a problem with 'flipping motifs' as well?

From an aesthetic perspective I definitely prefer the additional chain dispersed, rather than having an extra chain hooked on. However i wonder how that changes the distance between two motifs. If it's not too much trouble, may i ask for a favor...can you count how many links have been added to each segment between adjacent motifs? That would be very helpful. Thanks a lot!


----------



## sbelle

^ I am not home until tomorrow , but when I get home I will take a picture of the regular 10 motif versus the 10 motif with 2 inches additional chain.  You will see that there is very little additional chain added between each motif.

When I first had it done I wondered when I hooked the two 10 motifs together would it be noticeable that there is a greater space between the motifs on the "added length" 10 motif necklace than there is on the regular length 10 motif.  The good news is that you really cannot tell the difference between the two.


----------



## Bethc

I've also had 2 inches added to 2 different 10 motif necklaces, distributed evenly across the necklaces.  You cannot tell the difference at all and at VCA, it was a complimentary service.  It took about 1 week to get them back from their shop.

Hope that helps!


----------



## SR22

Hi everyone!  Hoping for a little help with this spectacular piece I just saw ...the VCA Cleita ring.  Any ideas on the price range?  Anybody have pictures of this piece on?  Any intel is much appreciated!


----------



## SR22

Oops, why are my pics not embedding... grr!  Sorry folks.


----------



## heavenly

Y'know, I just went through some of the photos posted in this thread of various neck shots wearing 10 motifs....ALL the motifs are sitting nicely flat!
I am beginning to wonder if I'm the only person experiencing the "flipping motifs syndrome". I must have some weird, stick-out collarbones lol!



sbelle said:


> ^ I am not home until tomorrow , but when I get home I will take a picture of the regular 10 motif versus the 10 motif with 2 inches additional chain.  You will see that there is very little additional chain added between each motif.
> 
> When I first had it done I wondered when I hooked the two 10 motifs together would it be noticeable that there is a greater space between the motifs on the "added length" 10 motif necklace than there is on the regular length 10 motif.  The good news is that you really cannot tell the difference between the two.



Wow, wil you do that....THANKS a lot, Sbelle A picture of the two will be great for comparison! Looking forward to your post.




Bethc said:


> I've also had 2 inches added to 2 different 10 motif necklaces, distributed evenly across the necklaces.  You cannot tell the difference at all and at VCA, it was a complimentary service.  It took about 1 week to get them back from their shop.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thanks, Bethc. It would appear that 1-2 weeks is the expected turnaround time, and that is a feasible time frame for me. I'm feeling more confident that the increased spacing of the motifs isn't really obvious with the extension.


----------



## peppers90

Here are some of my latest goodies~Sorry about blurry photos, I am new with taking pics of jewelry!  ENJOY!

I bought this myself as a holiday "treat"      WG with MOP pendant.  I really like this one, can wear it daily and is super light.....











 Then, Santa totally shocked me with this one!   .....20 motif YG MOP....
I have a 2yr old so I will be wearing this one doubled for now


----------



## restricter

Gorgeous!  Congrats Peppers!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

peppers90 said:


> Here are some of my latest goodies~Sorry about blurry photos, I am new with taking pics of jewelry!  ENJOY!
> 
> I bought this myself as a holiday "treat"      WG with MOP pendant.  I really like this one, can wear it daily and is super light.....
> 
> 
> Then, Santa totally shocked me with this one!   .....20 motif YG MOP....
> I have a 2yr old so I will be wearing this one doubled for now



WOW, Peppers! Amazing! They look great on you! Congrats!


----------



## sjunky13

peppers90 said:


> Here are some of my latest goodies~Sorry about blurry photos, I am new with taking pics of jewelry! ENJOY!
> 
> I bought this myself as a holiday "treat"  WG with MOP pendant. I really like this one, can wear it daily and is super light.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, Santa totally shocked me with this one! .....20 motif YG MOP....
> I have a 2yr old so I will be wearing this one doubled for now


  wow! I think I will start with one pendant and then dream about the 20 motif. Looks soo gorgeous on you!


----------



## mp4

Beautiful *peppers*!!!  Wear them in good health!!!  BTW - I want to switch santas with you!


----------



## sbelle

*peppers*-- lovely necklaces!  Thanks for the modeling pics!!


----------



## Bethc

Peppers what a great a surprise!  Both pieces are great!


----------



## restricter

Is it too early to start wondering whether there is a Valentine's Day SE this year?


I'm doomed...


----------



## peppers90

Thank you  *restricter, HermesNewbie, sjunky13, mp4, sbelle, and BethC!*


----------



## sbelle

Ok, I've taken some pictures to show the difference between: 

1)  a 10 motif necklace with an additional 2 inches added throughout the necklace and 
2)  a standard 10 motif.

The quality of the pictures leaves a bit to be desired (where is Vlad when you need him?), but you will get the idea.  I first started the pictures on my countertop but you will see that wasn't a good idea .

The second picture is the clearest to see that the standard 10 motif has 5 links between each clover and the additional 2 inches of length necklace has 6 links between each motif.


----------



## Bentley1

Wow, love everyones beautiful pieces!!

Do the clover motif necklaces come in the single, 10 and 20 motif sizes?  I always thought that there were more choices, however it appears that these are the three sizes I have seen on this thread.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Peppers, you have such a long, elegant neck!  I love the 20 motif wrapped twice around on you!


----------



## Blo0ondi

i just love van cleed & arpels 

i'm gushing for a watch and a ring


----------



## parchemin

Bentley1 said:


> Wow, love everyones beautiful pieces!!
> 
> Do the clover motif necklaces come in the single, 10 and 20 motif sizes? I always thought that there were more choices, however it appears that these are the three sizes I have seen on this thread.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


 
They come only in those sizes, but don't forget that you can also combine a 5 motif bracelet with a 10 motif necklace to get that additional length. You can't double it, but I find that very versatile for my 10 and 5 motif WG alhambra pieces.


----------



## heavenly

sbelle said:


> Ok, I've taken some pictures to show the difference between:
> 
> 1)  a 10 motif necklace with an additional 2 inches added throughout the necklace and
> 2)  a standard 10 motif.
> 
> The quality of the pictures leaves a bit to be desired (where is Vlad when you need him?), but you will get the idea.  I first started the pictures on my countertop but you will see that wasn't a good idea .
> 
> The second picture is the clearest to see that the standard 10 motif has 5 links between each clover and the additional 2 inches of length necklace has 6 links between each motif.



*sbelle*, 

Your photos are great! It is very clear that the extra length doesn't change the appearance of the necklace one bit. 

I'm going for it! Now I am praying that the problem I have with the motifs flipping will be solved by getting the extension, because I'll have to order without trying it out in person. 

If anyone has the same problem resolved this way, I hope you can chime in!


----------



## sbelle

I got a little VCA for Christmas and wanted to share!

I got the byzantine alhambra necklace and earrings!  Here's a pic of the necklace.  Earrings to follow.


----------



## *emma*

*sbelle*, that is beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## peppers90

*sbelle* what a classy necklace, can't wait to see the earrings!

*kohl_mascara*  thank you!  But I think I just stretched my neck for the photos!


----------



## I'll take two

Many congrats on your lovely presents/purchases  

Love the length of the 20 motif, I recently got one in white gold MOP and a spare bracelet so that I can extend it further when necessary.





peppers90 said:


> Here are some of my latest goodies~Sorry about blurry photos, I am new with taking pics of jewelry!  ENJOY!
> 
> I bought this myself as a holiday "treat"      WG with MOP pendant.  I really like this one, can wear it daily and is super light.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, Santa totally shocked me with this one!   .....20 motif YG MOP....
> I have a 2yr old so I will be wearing this one doubled for now


----------



## I'll take two

Very pretty many congrats 



sbelle said:


> I got a little VCA for Christmas and wanted to share!
> 
> I got the byzantine alhambra necklace and earrings!  Here's a pic of the necklace.  Earrings to follow.


----------



## sbelle

I just found this picture of the earrings I got for Christmas (with the necklace pictured below).....the byzantine alhambra.  Saves me from having to take a picture!


----------



## restricter

Sbelle - love your newest acquisition!

In case anyone is still looking, there is one holiday necklace left at the VCA in Manhasset, NY.  PM me for contact or SA info.


----------



## surfergirljen

Sbelle and peppers90 - congrats!!! So pretty! I love everything you got! 

There's also a Christmas Pendant at the Naples FL boutique now ... I ended up getting something else! Pics to follow soon!


----------



## sbelle

^can't wait to see!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

sbelle said:


> I got a little VCA for Christmas and wanted to share!
> 
> I got the byzantine alhambra necklace and earrings!  Here's a pic of the necklace.  Earrings to follow.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Longchamp

sbelle said:


> I got a little VCA for Christmas and wanted to share!
> 
> I got the byzantine alhambra necklace and earrings! Here's a pic of the necklace. Earrings to follow.


 

I love that necklace!!    It's similar to the one we were talking about that I saw in Paris, but the one in Paris was longer.  It's not the Byzantine style buy very similar.  

Is this 16 inches?  Do they make it longer?  

Love, love love the necklace *sbelle,  *you must have been berry berry good girl for Santa.


----------



## kat99

These are some gorgeous holiday gifts !


----------



## La Vanguardia

Oooh la la! Lots of fabulous new goodies ... great eye candy!

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!* 

Here's wishing us all a healthy, blessed, fabulous, prosperous and BLINGY 2011! May all our VCA wishes come true!

:rockettes:


----------



## Bethc

Happy New Year everyone!!

Good to "see" you LaVan


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> I love that necklace!!    It's similar to the one we were talking about that I saw in Paris, but the one in Paris was longer.  It's not the Byzantine style buy very similar.
> 
> Is this 16 inches?  Do they make it longer?



*LC*-- I know you know this since we've already talked about it, but in case someone else had the same questions!

This is a 16.5 inch necklace, equivalent to the 10 motif vintage alhambra.  I am not sure it comes in a longer length, but I would think so.  

This picture of our dear *calisnoopy* is what got me started wanting this necklace.  She is wearing 2 necklaces hooked together.


----------



## vancleef fan

I haven't visited this thread in over a month.....Beautiful Goodies ladies 
Happy New year and hope your 2011 VCA wishlists come true


----------



## La Vanguardia

Bethc said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!
> 
> Good to "see" you LaVan



Thanks Bethc! I've been distracted lately with clothes but need to focus on my VCA wishlist again. I tried on so many pieces at VCA while on a recent trip to London. As it was snowing hard outside, I found refuge at VCA LOL! The SA was lovely and so helpful ... bless him! I didn't buy anything but it was a very pleasant experience. I think I might have to revise my wishlist LOL!


----------



## La Vanguardia

vancleef fan said:


> I haven't visited this thread in over a month.....Beautiful Goodies ladies
> Happy New year and hope your 2011 VCA wishlists come true



Happy new year too! Here's to more VCA in 2011!


----------



## mp4

Love your necklace *sbelle*!


----------



## sjunky13

Sbelle. Gorgeous necklace! Will you be getting 2 of them? LOL. I see a VCA peice in my future very soon. I am going to the boutique this week to try on a ring and a necklace. 
I want the single pendant in yg/mop. I wish they made a onyx.


----------



## Chloeloves

Happy New Year everyone!

La Vanguardia, is the wishlist large? its so easy to have a large VCA list! everything is just so tempting.


----------



## surfergirljen

Hi again! Finally got together some pics of my new treasures from the Naples VCA!!!

The 2009 Breast Cancer Magic PG/MOP pendant...(finally! had it lengthened to 18 inches too ... I just love the aesthetic of it, the big huge chunk of mother of pearl glistening against the RG is just so gorgeous and has such weight to it!!!) and a little sister to my turquoise bracelet, the YG/MOP bracelet! I couldn't resist... so bad!! I just love going into that boutique, the girls are soooo sweet. If I lived here I'd be in big trouble!!! Sorry for blurry camera phone pics!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Chloeloves said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> La Vanguardia, is the wishlist large? its so easy to have a large VCA list! everything is just so tempting.



The size of the wish list is always relative LOL! I've posted my last one almost half a year ago ... and now time to update. This is based on looking what I already have in my collection and what would be a nice addition. I don't have a timeframe nor is it in priority order:
*
- WG/diamond earclips*
... Small Cosmos or 3-flower Socrate earclips (after trying on the Lotus with my Birds of Paradise BTF ring, it doesn't really match so I'm not considering it at the moment!)

*- 20-motif WG/turquoise Vintage Alhambra necklace*
... I've always wanted a 20-motif one. Turquoise will be a lovely color to spice up my outfits, especially in spring/summer. However, I'm also just thinking of getting another 10-motif WG/MOP to link to my already existing one.

*- Noeud BTF ring in white and pink gold*
... It's such a gorgeous and feminine statement ring.

*- Perlée WG/diamond clover bangle*
... Such a lovely piece when I tried it on last time in London.

*- Miroir des Eauxs WG/diamond chain*
... To bling up my small WG Cosmos pendant/necklace.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Gorgeous additions *surfergirljen!*

Congratulations and happy new year!



surfergirljen said:


> Hi again! Finally got together some pics of my new treasures from the Naples VCA!!!


----------



## beachy10

Help! I am looking to get some Alahambra Vintage pieces. I don't know if I should go for clover earring & pendant, pendant & bracelet or bracelet & ring combo. I want onyx and YG.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

surfergirljen said:


> Hi again! Finally got together some pics of my new treasures from the Naples VCA!!!
> 
> The 2009 Breast Cancer Magic PG/MOP pendant...(finally! had it lengthened to 18 inches too ... I just love the aesthetic of it, the big huge chunk of mother of pearl glistening against the RG is just so gorgeous and has such weight to it!!!) and a little sister to my turquoise bracelet, the YG/MOP bracelet! I couldn't resist... so bad!! I just love going into that boutique, the girls are soooo sweet. If I lived here I'd be in big trouble!!! Sorry for blurry camera phone pics!



Gorgeous!


----------



## peppers90

*Surfergirljen*  WOW!  that rose gold really pops against MOP.  VERY pretty pendant, and looks great on you.   I am liking that WG turq bracelet also....I'm looking for a WG bracelet to match my pendant necklace.....

 I am headed to Naples FL in March for a short vacation, I will have to stop by the VCA boutique!


----------



## surfergirljen

peppers90 said:


> *Surfergirljen*  WOW!  that rose gold really pops against MOP.  VERY pretty pendant, and looks great on you.   I am liking that WG turq bracelet also....I'm looking for a WG bracelet to match my pendant necklace.....
> 
> I am headed to Naples FL in March for a short vacation, I will have to stop by the VCA boutique!



OH you have to go!! It's at the Waterside shops and Amanda and Carly are so nice, totally unpretentious and easy to shop with for small or larger items!  I  love them, they can't be over 35 and are just so friendly... I get easily intimidated in stores like Cartier etc. (still haven't been in one!) but these girls are so sweet you'll have a nice time browsing!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Ooops, corrected my post on my wish list. I meant thinking of just adding another 10-motif *YG/MOP* to get the 20-motif Vintage Alhambra look.

The list below should be accurate now LOL!



Chloeloves said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> La Vanguardia, is the wishlist large? its so easy to have a large VCA list! everything is just so tempting.



The size of the wish list is always relative LOL! I've posted my last one almost half a year ago ... and now time to update. This is based on looking what I already have in my collection and what would be a nice addition. I don't have a timeframe nor is it in priority order:
*
- WG/diamond earclips*
... Small Cosmos or 3-flower Socrate earclips (after trying on the Lotus with my Birds of Paradise BTF ring, it doesn't really match so I'm not considering it at the moment!)

*- 20-motif WG/turquoise Vintage Alhambra necklace*
... I've always wanted a 20-motif one. Turquoise will be a lovely color to spice up my outfits, especially in spring/summer. However, I'm also just thinking of getting another 10-motif YG/MOP to link to my already existing one.

*- Noeud BTF ring in white and pink gold*
... It's such a gorgeous and feminine statement ring.

*- Perlée WG/diamond clover bangle*
... Such a lovely piece when I tried it on last time in London.

*- Miroir des Eauxs WG/diamond chain*
... To bling up my small WG Cosmos pendant/necklace.


----------



## Chloeloves

^great wishlist! 

Mine changes so often I would like to add some turquoise to my jewellery box for sure..


----------



## sjunky13

Ok. I need your help ladies!
 I went to the boutique today and tried on all the things on my list. 
YG/Onyx bracelet 
YG/Onyx ring with one small diamond
YG/Onyx 20 Motif
YG/Onyx super earclips
YG/MOP 2 motif earring
YG/MOP/Onyx/Grey 3 motif earring
YG/Onyx/Grey MOP between the finger ring
Single pendant in onyx- this was way too small and didn't pop or make a statement at all on me.
Perlee ring, and bangle/ will get this ligne after Alahambra.

The sa was soo sweet, she just emailed me pics of everything I tried on with prices. 
I need to pick one thing as a starter peice. Unfortunatly I can't do a 20 motif right now. I was thinking the bracelet or earclips or ring. What do you think? I love the bracelet layered with my YG bangles. The earclips are pretty and I love them. I am thinking more of ring or bracelet. Help!


----------



## SweetCherries

Congrats to all lucky ladies here who received such stunning heirloom pieces over the holidays. I can only dream about it....


----------



## sbelle

*sjunky*--I think everyone will have a different idea for you based on our own personal preferences.  Here goes mine........my first purchase was the super black onyx vintage alhambra earclips.  I think earrings are great first purchase because you can wear them with anything!

Such a hard decision!


----------



## sbelle

*surfergirljen* -- love the added length on your 2009 necklace!!  And your new bracelet is gorgeous.   

Just curious why you didn't end up with the Christmas pendant -- did you just like the bracelet better?


----------



## surfergirljen

sbelle said:


> *surfergirljen* -- love the added length on your 2009 necklace!!  And your new bracelet is gorgeous.
> 
> Just curious why you didn't end up with the Christmas pendant -- did you just like the bracelet better?



Thank you!!! 
Well honestly... I'd emailed Naples a while ago when I bought the 2009 magic pendant from them because I hadn't worn my single motif VG/MOP more than once (mostly b/c I had to have it lengthened)... I bought it be a set with my studs, which I love love love... but have never felt like it had that much impact on me either and I felt like after I took the plunge with the magic, having two so similar felt a bit redundant... they said they'd exchange it for me for something else, so while I wasn't really looking for something new I kind of found myself in a position where I was looking, with $1600 credit.  Which isn't a bad position!  I've never especially loved the ones with the diamonds in the middle (I love the nice smooth feel of the vintage alhambra just plain) but something about the gorgeous blue really attracted me to it so I thought I'd try it!  And the exclusivity doesn't hurt! I have to say IRL it's GORGEOUS and heavier than the usual vintage, which I LOVED... but yeah, I wasn't really up for paying more for the same size and I just started wandering... and found myself back at my first purchase ever, the bracelet! I've gotten over my mixing metals thing since I first bought and exchanged the YG set...  so it was a very impromptu go with my heart decision!  Of all the vintage alhambras the YG/MOP is my favourite combination of all ... I just felt like mixing metals on the same hand might be something I wasn't into - but I am off that now!  It's just too pretty to resist. And it seemed like for $1000 more (65% more cost?), getting 5 motifs was much better value!  Mostly I just loved it!! 

But the Christmas pendant is definitely a keeper - it's really pretty and feels heavier in the hand... it's stunning. It really pops. If you're thinking of getting it (do you have it? I'm losing track!) I'd go for it!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

sjunky13 said:


> Ok. I need your help ladies!
> I went to the boutique today and tried on all the things on my list.
> YG/Onyx bracelet
> YG/Onyx ring with one small diamond
> YG/Onyx 20 Motif
> YG/Onyx super earclips
> YG/MOP 2 motif earring
> YG/MOP/Onyx/Grey 3 motif earring
> YG/Onyx/Grey MOP between the finger ring
> Single pendant in onyx- this was way too small and didn't pop or make a statement at all on me.
> Perlee ring, and bangle/ will get this ligne after Alahambra.
> 
> The sa was soo sweet, she just emailed me pics of everything I tried on with prices.
> I need to pick one thing as a starter peice. Unfortunatly I can't do a 20 motif right now. I was thinking the bracelet or earclips or ring. What do you think? I love the bracelet layered with my YG bangles. The earclips are pretty and I love them. I am thinking more of ring or bracelet. Help!



100% the bracelet for me! Most impact for your $$ and so wearable, day or night - you'll be so happy you got it!!!


----------



## umamanikam

I am just putting my foot in the V&A field .
I have placed placed an order for the vintage alhambra mop in YG ,and will be receiving it day after .
two sleepless night s.....


----------



## surfergirljen

umamanikam said:


> I am just putting my foot in the V&A field .
> I have placed placed an order for the vintage alhambra mop in YG ,and will be receiving it day after .
> two sleepless night s.....



YAY! Great piece to start with!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Sjunky13, I was in your place a few months ago! 

I decided to go with the bracelet (WG MOP Vintage Alhambra) because of the price point and in the future I would love to purchase the 10 motif matching necklace and attach both to create a 15 motif long necklace! The SA helping me agreed that you most definitely get more for your money with these two since they are so versatile! I have really enjoyed the bracelet, I'm very happy it was my first purchase with VCA now my target is on the necklace!!!


----------



## beachy10

I have the same dilema. I want a starter piece and was debating the YG Onyx too. I think the bracelet is a bigger bang for the price and can be layered with other bracelets. If not the earrings are great too.




sjunky13 said:


> Ok. I need your help ladies!
> I went to the boutique today and tried on all the things on my list.
> YG/Onyx bracelet
> YG/Onyx ring with one small diamond
> YG/Onyx 20 Motif
> YG/Onyx super earclips
> YG/MOP 2 motif earring
> YG/MOP/Onyx/Grey 3 motif earring
> YG/Onyx/Grey MOP between the finger ring
> Single pendant in onyx- this was way too small and didn't pop or make a statement at all on me.
> Perlee ring, and bangle/ will get this ligne after Alahambra.
> 
> The sa was soo sweet, she just emailed me pics of everything I tried on with prices.
> I need to pick one thing as a starter peice. Unfortunatly I can't do a 20 motif right now. I was thinking the bracelet or earclips or ring. What do you think? I love the bracelet layered with my YG bangles. The earclips are pretty and I love them. I am thinking more of ring or bracelet. Help!


----------



## G&Smommy

I have a new HG necklace - I tried on the Magic Alhambra Pendant in pave diamonds and it is simply stunning.  Now I just need to win the lottery to buy it!  Either that or give up my Chanel addiction for at least a year 

Jennifer


----------



## **Ann**

Chloeloves said:


> ^great wishlist!
> 
> Mine changes so often I would like to add some turquoise to my jewellery box for sure..



I would love a sweet turquoise bracelet but they only make it in the butterfly correct?


----------



## xblackxstarx

i desperately want the sweet alhambra in turquoise and white gold with a clover too... not a butterfly ... but i dont think it exists 



**Ann** said:


> I would love a sweet turquoise bracelet but they only make it in the butterfly correct?


----------



## umamanikam

xblackxstarx said:


> i desperately want the sweet alhambra in turquoise and white gold with a clover too... not a butterfly ... but i dont think it exists


 sweet alhambra comes only in turqouise in wg,carnelian in rg and yellow g the clover.Think i am right ..van cleef lovers can chime in.


----------



## xblackxstarx

do you know if the sweet alhambra clover comes in white gold and turquoise?


----------



## sjunky13

Thanks ladies! I think the bracelet will be my first peice. The earrings are soo pretty. But I know I will wear the bracelet more. I love bracelets! My sa said the bracelet is oos and it will take a few weeks, so I think this will be my birthday/valentines gift next month. I know a necklace will follow. This is a scary addiction! Plus I love I can layer it with a 10 motif with a few inches to extend it!! yay


----------



## aham

**Ann** said:


> I would love a sweet turquoise bracelet but they only make it in the butterfly correct?


 

I have recently seen the Sweet Alhambra YG turquoise clover.. So lovely


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks ladies! I think the bracelet will be my first peice. The earrings are soo pretty. But I know I will wear the bracelet more. I love bracelets! My sa said the bracelet is oos and it will take a few weeks, so I think this will be my birthday/valentines gift next month. I know a necklace will follow. This is a scary addiction! Plus I love I can layer it with a 10 motif with a few inches to extend it!! yay



*sjunky* -- can't wait to see your bracelet!!    I have a all yg vintage alhambra bracelet that I got to wear with my 10 motif necklace.  The length of 15 motifs is lovely!


----------



## umamanikam

I just got my alhambra pendant ...just the right time ...the vat went up here in the uk and i heard from V&A today that they will be increasing the price by 5-10% very soon.


----------



## sbelle

Great timing!  Any pictures coming our way?


----------



## umamanikam

sbelle said:


> Great timing! Any pictures coming our way?


  will ask my daughter to take it tomorrow when she gets back from college.


----------



## ofraredevice

Is there _actually_ a price increase coming?  I asked my SA (in the US) and she said no, there is no price increase anytime soon.  Then again, I don't think she's the brightest crayon in the box, but I figure a price increase is a simple matter.  Anyone know for sure?


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> *sjunky* -- can't wait to see your bracelet!!  I have a all yg vintage alhambra bracelet that I got to wear with my 10 motif necklace. The length of 15 motifs is lovely!


 Post pics! LOL. I am reading this thread from the start and just drooling!
I love the all YG. I love love love YG. Now that I am reading this I am loving WG and MOP/TQ. Very dangerous thread!


----------



## peppers90

*sjunky * can't wait to see your new piece! congrats


----------



## umamanikam

cn anyone tell me the length of the chain of the sweet alhambra?


----------



## surfergirljen

umamanikam said:


> cn anyone tell me the length of the chain of the sweet alhambra?



Pretty sure it's 16 inches and has a bale at 14 as well?


----------



## vancleef fan

Ladies I'm sorry to report that some Jewelry houses like VCA, Boucheron and Bulgari are having around  %15 price increase on Jan 15


----------



## La Vanguardia

vancleef fan said:


> Ladies I'm sorry to report that some Jewelry houses like VCA, Boucheron and Bulgari are having around  %15 price increase on Jan 15



OMG! 15%, that's insane! I need to get a move on my VCA wish list this year.

Could it be only in the UK due to the weak pound?


----------



## tbbbjb

vancleef fan said:


> Ladies I'm sorry to report that some Jewelry houses like VCA, Boucheron and Bulgari are having around  %15 price increase on Jan 15



Where in the world is this happening?  Is this in the US?  I just spoke with a sales associate yesterday in Paris and New York and specifically asked about that and was told not until the end if May.

Please let us know where you received this information from.  Thank!


----------



## vancleef fan

Yes in the UK  
Pls check with your local boutiques, I'm not sure if it is effective world wide.  Bulgari in Switzerland are having a price increase


----------



## ofraredevice

vancleef fan said:


> Ladies I'm sorry to report that some Jewelry houses like VCA, Boucheron and Bulgari are having around  %15 price increase on Jan 15



Wow! Another 15% price increase?  Strange that last week, my SA _promised_ me that there was no price increase (I live in the US).  Either way, I ordered two things from the Alhambra line that were out of stock, but was thinking of getting another item in a couple of months... Maybe I should get on that sooner rather than later.

I wonder if the price increases are to limit the number of people that are purchasing the "introductory" pieces, ie. the Alhambra lines and maintain exclusivity?  Or maybe the VCA mollusks are on strike and there is a shortage of MOP?


----------



## beachy10

Has anyone turned the 5 motif bracelet into a necklace? Wonder if VCA would extend the chain. Seems like a cheaper alternative to the 10 motif.


----------



## sjunky13

beachy10 said:


> Has anyone turned the 5 motif bracelet into a necklace? Wonder if VCA would extend the chain. Seems like a cheaper alternative to the 10 motif.


 They will extend it about an inch or so, to make it fit the wrist. I am getting the bracelet soon and then going to do a 10 motif and get about 3 inches in that. 

I think if they or any jewelry added more chain to the 5 motif, you would lose the look.


----------



## Ascella

I remember last year the price increase in Paris took place towards the summer, probably it will be around the same time this year as well.


----------



## kbella86

I'm lusting over this:







It's 1999.00


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats to everyone on their beautiful VCA goodies


----------



## camanhattan

Hi ladies! I am sure, you guys know the best answers for me. 
I really want to buy rose gold bracelet but can't decide btw vca perlee signature bracelet and cartier love bracelet. 
At first, I was going to buy love bracelet but after I saw signature bracelet in vca website I really loved it. I like both of them so much, now I am so confusing and changing my mind 100 times a day. 
Only down side with cartier love bracelet is so many people already have it. I also want to buy WG bracelet later so I can wear together or alon. What do you suggest? Please vote for me!


----------



## sbelle

*Sammyjoe*--what is the bag in your avatar?  Gorgeous!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks *sbelle* Its a BV Noce medium Cabat.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

kbella86 said:


> I'm lusting over this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 1999.00



Very pretty!!


----------



## sbelle

Sammyjoe said:


> Thanks *sbelle* Its a BV Noce medium Cabat.




I thought that's what it was --  it is so, so beautiful!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I just special ordered two charms for my bracelet. I guess they may end up more than I was quoted. Yikes!


----------



## Brennamom

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I just special ordered two charms for my bracelet. I guess they may end up more than I was quoted. Yikes!


 
ALLinTHEbag, may I ask how much the charms are?  I didn't even know till tonight that you could get them separately. TIA!


----------



## Sammyjoe

sbelle said:


> I thought that's what it was -- it is so, so beautiful!


Thanks *sbelle* You have a wonderful collection of just about everything yourself


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


> ALLinTHEbag, may I ask how much the charms are? I didn't even know till tonight that you could get them separately. TIA!


 
Depends on what type. My WG turquoise was over 2K. One charm I ordered has small diamonds and it should be around 4200, the frivole with small diamond center was 3600.00 in WG. I add them to my byzantine charm bracelet or you can hang them from a motif necklace.


----------



## Brennamom

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Depends on what type. My WG turquoise was over 2K. One charm I ordered has small diamonds and it should be around 4200, the frivole with small diamond center was 3600.00 in WG. I add them to my byzantine charm bracelet or you can hang them from a motif necklace.



Thanks so much!


----------



## ofraredevice

Hi again everyone,
I want to know your opinions about this experience I had at my VCA (sorry if this should be posted elsewhere).  I finally went back to VCA and bought the item I was putting off (scared by the 15% price increase threats)!  But then, I had an awful experience with my SA.

I've purchased several items from VCA mainly from the SF boutique in Neimans and some from NYC, and always had wonderful service there.  However, I moved elsewhere and began going to my local VCA here.  My SA here is absolutely awful.  She has no idea how to sell an item, is never very flattering (when she says "that looks beautiful on you" it sounds very disingenuous), and acted absolutely *shocked* that I would want VCA to waive shipping fees for me (which was always done very nicely for me before, even for cheaper items).  Even though she agreed to free shipping in a matter of seconds, she continued talking about it while I was signing the paperwork for the item I was not going to receive that day (it was out of stock), and would not keep her mouth shut about how "no one ever asks for free shipping" and how I'm "the only customer who ever asks for free shipping" etc etc.   I mean, the item is out of stock, shouldn't it be a courtesy???  If I hadn't been planning this purchase for a while, I would have walked out there and asked them to cancel my credit card transaction.  

So, sorry for the rant (I'm just so upset!!!) I'm wondering, is this a common policy of VCA, to never agree to free shipping?  Have I been completely spoiled by Neiman's in SF?  Also, would it be rude of me to ask blatantly for a new SA?  It seems whenever I go in to purchase something, she comes out from the back of the store and latches on to me, even if someone else was helping me out first...

Thanks everyone in advance for your thoughts!  I hope everyone is enjoying the first bit of their new year!!!


----------



## sbelle

^ That SA sounds very rude!  I would have been tempted to leave too.

I don't know about any one else, but I have never gotten complimentary shipping from VCA.


----------



## tbbbjb

I have received complimentary shipping from VCA, if I remember correctly, it was even offered.  This was for an in-stock item.  I just wanted some extra time to make a decision and I live in a different state.


----------



## lubird217

I've always had complimentary shipping to my home in MD. She sounds pretty awful. I'd make a formal complaint or write her a note of disappointment with the experience. What sets VCA apart for me is the total experience and this certainly sounds like it took away that pleasure for you. I'm angry for you!


----------



## surfergirljen

She sounds AWFUL. I would flat out say I'd like someone new next time! Seriously!! You shouldn't have to put up with that!

I buy from Naples FL often and they've always charged me shipping. I never asked for it for free... but they have never offered. I don't think that you were out of line if it was out of stock at all though - why should YOU have to come back, park, spend time b/c they didn't have it in stock?


----------



## ofraredevice

Wow, thanks for all the responses, everyone!  I'm so glad that I wasn't being unreasonable by getting upset.  I wonder if they were so freely being rude because I am younger than their average client?  In any case, I will stick to ordering by phone from my original SA in San Francisco.  Thanks again!


----------



## demisemiquaver

I also have received complimentary shipping from VCA. I'm sorry you've had such a bad experience with your SA.


----------



## kimber418

ofraredevice,

I do not live in Chicago but I grew up there and shop at the VCA on Michigan Ave whenever I am in town.  I have a wonderful SA there.  PM me if you want her name.
She has been very helpful and I believe she ships to me in TX free (can't remember)
but almost postive......


----------



## FashionLawyer

ofraredevice said:


> Wow, thanks for all the responses, everyone!  I'm so glad that I wasn't being unreasonable by getting upset.  I wonder if they were so freely being rude because I am younger than their average client?  In any case, I will stick to ordering by phone from my original SA in San Francisco.  Thanks again!



Ofradevice, what you experienced is nothing compared to what i encountered with my SA in Singapore. I was planning to get Cosmos necklace and have been saving for 3 months and planning to get it for my birthday. My SA was nice at first and said she will definitely reserve it for me and even assured me that down payment is not necesary as i was their privileged customer (i have been going crazy buying VCA jewelry in the past 3 months; if you saw my revealing pics in this thread you get the picture); so i was happy with that and plan to get it end of dec after my xmas bonus but.... She sold my Cosmos to a walk-in buyer without even informing me beforehand even when that necklace was reserved under my name!!!
Imagine my disappointment!
I told her i would have bought it that day if she informed me about another prospective buyer (it happened mid dec so imagine my frustration about this knowing end of dec i would buy it as discussed!) and worst she did not even apologized! 
Sigh.... Anyways.... I felt so disappointed and hurt by VCA in here that i have stopped my patronage. I still love their items but their customer service has left a bitter taste in my mouth especially seeing how loyal i was to them and being mis-treated as such in this matter.


----------



## lubird217

FashionLawyer- that is terrible! you're such a loyal customer. you should really complain to a manager.


On a totally separate note:

I found this VCA ring on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Van-Cleef-Arpel...gner_Jewelry&hash=item25603a44ee#ht_500wt_901

If you dont want to read the whole thing this is the description/what I'm curious about:

I took this item to the VCA store in NYC on fifth avenue. The manager there showed it to there *appraiser and they offered to buy it from me to put in there estate case.* If I do not sell it here on Ebay, I will sell it to the VCA store. If anyone is interested in seeing this one of a kind item in person, I can arrange it if you live in the NYC area.  I am sorry these photos do not do this amazing piece justice. Please email me with any questions.​
I've never heard of VCA having an estate case - have you guys? I've only ever shopped in VCA 5th avenue, never have thought to ask. 

I love real emeralds (lots of generic lab created emeralds now) and rubies are now considered blood gems and are harder to find! I feel like it's a good piece but am sort of skeptical about its authenticity.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

*Ofraredevice*, when DH purchased my bracelet from VCA the SA we had been speaking to offered the free overnight shipping right away to us (my bracelet needed extra chain on it)! I'm sorry that SA was rude about it, that is not right because you are making them money by buying from that store so if it bothered her she should have kept her mouth shut! If I were you I would most definitely ask for someone else to help me, after all its your hard earned money so you should at least get good service


----------



## avedashiva

ofraredevice  - I don't think it is unreasonable to ask for free shipping. As you said, just go back to an SA that you are comfortable working with. 

fashionlawyer - I am so sorry to hear about your nasty customer service experience as another poster stated - I think it would be a good idea to let their manager know. Not that they should do this to anyone, but you have clearly been a loyal customer in the past.

As a side note, I wanted thank everyone for posting their eye candy. This is always a fun thread to peek in on!


----------



## sjunky13

When I went to the boutique, as soon as I started looking, the sa offered me no tax shipping. That was nice and made me want more things! I am not sure if they would of offered free shipping, but if I am saving tax I don't mind paying for shipping.


----------



## sbelle

*Lubird217*.-- i have not heard of an estate case at VCA either.  I also shop at the 5th avenue store.


----------



## FashionLawyer

Thanks for your kind words and support *lubird217* and *avedashiva*

Indeed I have lodged a formal complaint and VCA Paris is investigating the issue and will get back to me on this.


----------



## tbbbjb

Out of topic I know, but does anyone know what happened to LaVangaurdia?  It says that she is "temp. banned"?  I have never heard of this before.  Please PM me if you have any info or knowledge on LaVangaurdia and how we can help our fellow VCA addict.  Again sorry for posting this here, but I figured this would be the best place to get an answer.  Thanks.


----------



## tbbbjb

FashionLawyer said:


> Ofradevice, what you experienced is nothing compared to what i encountered with my SA in Singapore. I was planning to get Cosmos necklace and have been saving for 3 months and planning to get it for my birthday. My SA was nice at first and said she will definitely reserve it for me and even assured me that down payment is not necesary as i was their privileged customer (i have been going crazy buying VCA jewelry in the past 3 months; if you saw my revealing pics in this thread you get the picture); so i was happy with that and plan to get it end of dec after my xmas bonus but.... She sold my Cosmos to a walk-in buyer without even informing me beforehand even when that necklace was reserved under my name!!!i
> Imagine my disappointment!
> I told her i would have bought it that day if she informed me about another prospective buyer (it happened mid dec so imagine my frustration about this knowing end of dec i would buy it as discussed!) and worst she did not even apologized!
> Sigh.... Anyways.... I felt so disappointed and hurt by VCA in here that i have stopped my patronage. I still love their items but their customer service has left a bitter taste in my mouth especially seeing how loyal i was to them and being mis-treated as such in this matter.



That is just AWFUL!!!  I feel your pain.  They really let you down and what they did was plain and simple just not nice.  Please let us know the outcome of your complaint.  The "experience" of being in a VCA boutique is one of the reasons for my loyal patronage.  But, I must say that over the phone I am definitely NOT treated as well by the direct VCA boutiques.  I do find that the VCA in Neiman Marcus is very accommodating over the phone, but I know that does not help you in Singapore.


----------



## FashionLawyer

tbbbjb said:


> That is just AWFUL!!! I feel your pain. They really let you down and what they did was plain and simple just not nice. Please let us know the outcome of your complaint. The "experience" of being in a VCA boutique is one of the reasons for my loyal patronage. But, I must say that over the phone I am definitely NOT treated as well by the direct VCA boutiques. I do find that the VCA in Neiman Marcus is very accommodating over the phone, but I know that does not help you in Singapore.


 

Thanks *tbbbjb, *I will definitely update once I hear the outcome of my complaint. Unfortunately, the progress has been going quite slow. My complaint went to VCA USA first and then forwarded to VCA Paris being the headquarter. They refused to disclose VCA Paris contact for complaints and filter everything in USA beforehand until it is admitted to be a strong-based complaint to be then forwarded to Paris.

I have to admit my biggest disappointment would be my loyal patronage to them is considered nothing by this omission. Customer service should be their number one priority especially for a big and reputable jewelry house such as VCA. People spend their hard-earned money to acquire something as beautiful as a jewelry item and the experience that comes with it will speak volume of the products and the reputation of the company. As I stated, altough I still love VCA items, the whole experience has prevented me indefinitely to come back and spend my money on them.


----------



## Sammyjoe

*Ofradevice*, I think especially because the item is out of stock, you defo should get free shipping.
*Lubird217*, just to make sure you are not being scammed, you could call the 5th Ave store and see if this is something they do and if they do in fact have an estate sale section.
*Fashionlawyer* your SA really made a grave error not simply holding the vca for you, you are really such a good customer and it is really unacceptable that it happened, hopefully VCA head office will make it right, I would also ensure that if you end up purchasing anything I would insist on getting it at the pre increase price also.


----------



## ofraredevice

*FashionLawyer* : I'm so sorry to hear about that incident!  Let us all know what happens with the formal complaint you filed.  I'm so shocked that VCA is allowing such horrendous service!

*Lubird217*: I've never seen an estate sale section in the NYC VCA.  This sounds a little suspect to me, so I think you should call and double check.  Good luck!


----------



## kat99

I think the BH VCA does have an estate section - or you are able to buy certain vintage VCA items there - however the items I've seen have been out of this world, hundreds of thousands type of deal - not sure about that ring


----------



## Greenstar

tbbbjb said:


> Out of topic I know, but does anyone know what happened to LaVangaurdia? It says that she is "temp. banned"? I have never heard of this before. Please PM me if you have any info or knowledge on LaVangaurdia and how we can help our fellow VCA addict. Again sorry for posting this here, but I figured this would be the best place to get an answer. Thanks.


 
Yes I wonder.Ive tried to look for her private thread too!


----------



## kim_mac

la van's thread "LaVan's Closet  The wardrobe of a 30-something gal" has been closed and she has consolidated all her clothing, travels, and other tidbits in her blog:

http://www.deuxarmoires.com/

she is one of the best members on this forum!  i can't imagine why tpf would temporarily ban her.


----------



## avedashiva

kim_mac said:


> la van's thread "LaVan's Closet  The wardrobe of a 30-something gal" has been closed and she has consolidated all her clothing, travels, and other tidbits in her blog:
> 
> http://www.deuxarmoires.com/
> 
> she is one of the best members on this forum! i can't imagine why tpf would temporarily ban her.


 
I miss LaVan too - she was so active and so helpful with answering questions etc...


----------



## Brennamom

Are we sure tPF banned her and SHE didn't write it herself?  You can put anything you want (within reason) under your screen name by going through your control panel.  I've seen others but a "banned" messsage under their names before, almost as a mantra, KWIM?


----------



## Sammyjoe

kim_mac said:


> *she is one of the best members on this forum*! i can't imagine why tpf would temporarily ban her.


 
Completely agree.


----------



## restricter

No, she's temporarily banned:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...30-something-gal-571677-120.html#post17642530.


----------



## Brennamom

restricter said:


> No, she's temporarily banned:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...30-something-gal-571677-120.html#post17642530.



Thanks Restricter.  I must have looked at her just as it was happening, as her name wasn't greyed out then.   Oh well...


----------



## FashionLawyer

Thank you *ofraredevice *and* SammyJoe* for your kind words.


----------



## thejadewoman

For those of you who got free shipping, was that from a VCA boutique only or from NM as well? Did you get FedEx overnight?

What about tax? Has anyone ever got tax free on top of free shipping, and where from?

I'm contemplating a purchase and am wondering what is reasonable to ask for. Every bit helps, right?


----------



## lychee124

The boutiques will do no tax if they ship it to a state that doesn't have a store. Example: I bought my necklace and ring in California, but had it shipped to Boston. I paid for shipping, but no tax because there is no VCA store in Massachusetts.


----------



## ofraredevice

thejadewoman said:


> For those of you who got free shipping, was that from a VCA boutique only or from NM as well? Did you get FedEx overnight?
> 
> What about tax? Has anyone ever got tax free on top of free shipping, and where from?
> 
> I'm contemplating a purchase and am wondering what is reasonable to ask for. Every bit helps, right?



*thejadewoman:* I've actually gotten tax waived when I ordered an item in person in one state and shipped it to another state, regardless of whether or not that state has a VCA.  However, I think technically, waiving tax should only apply if the state it's going to has no VCA.  I would still try to see if they will do it for you.  
Regarding free shipping, I can't remember if I've ever gotten waived tax AND free shipping.  However, I don't see why it should matter to the boutique since waiving tax technically does not affect their bottom line, right?  Good luck, and let us know what you end up getting!  

Just FYI, just getting one item at VCA _never_ means just getting one item.  Prepare to be back in the boutique within a month.  Unless you have far, far more willpower than I.


----------



## Brennamom

ofraredevice said:


> *thejadewoman:* I've actually gotten tax waived when I ordered an item in person in one state and shipped it to another state, regardless of whether or not that state has a VCA. However, I think technically, waiving tax should only apply if the state it's going to has no VCA. I would still try to see if they will do it for you.
> Regarding free shipping, I can't remember if I've ever gotten waived tax AND free shipping. However, I don't see why it should matter to the boutique since waiving tax technically does not affect their bottom line, right? Good luck, and let us know what you end up getting!
> 
> Just FYI, *just getting one item at VCA never means just getting one item. Prepare to be back in the boutique within a month*. Unless you have far, far more willpower than I.


 
THAT is my biggest fear.... Is it REALLY like death and taxes?


----------



## Irishgal

Hi everyone!!

I wanted to do a belated share of my Christmas present from DH:


----------



## Brennamom

Irishgal said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I wanted to do a belated share of my Christmas present from DH:


 
Very Nice!  Would Millie please model it for us?


----------



## Irishgal

Brennamom said:


> Very Nice!  Would Millie please model it for us?




Because you know I will do that, right? 
Coming up!!


----------



## Beach Bum

^LOVE it Irish!CONGRATS!


----------



## Irishgal

Millie is sleepy so she would not get up to model. And yes, I realize that putting a VCA necklace on a dog is weird.


----------



## sjunky13

Irishgal said:


> Because you know I will do that, right?
> Coming up!!


 LOL! I bet she wants too keep it. I can't wait for my bracelet. I love the magic pendant, great gift!


----------



## peppers90

Irish!  Good to see you-  congrats the necklace is
beautiful.  Enjoy!


----------



## thejadewoman

lychee124 said:


> The boutiques will do no tax if they ship it to a state that doesn't have a store. Example: I bought my necklace and ring in California, but had it shipped to Boston. I paid for shipping, but no tax because there is no VCA store in Massachusetts.





ofraredevice said:


> *thejadewoman:* I've actually gotten tax waived when I ordered an item in person in one state and shipped it to another state, regardless of whether or not that state has a VCA. However, I think technically, waiving tax should only apply if the state it's going to has no VCA.  I would still try to see if they will do it for you.
> Regarding free shipping, I can't remember if I've ever gotten waived tax AND free shipping.  However, I don't see why it should matter to the boutique since waiving tax technically does not affect their bottom line, right?  Good luck, and let us know what you end up getting!
> 
> 
> *lychee124*, *ofarardevice*: I called up the Beverly Hills store, and the SA who answered said tax is waived only if shipped to a state with no VCA. I suspect there is no hard and fast rule, it depends on the SA you work with? I could've sworn there was a post where someone said she only had to give an out of state address to her SA to enjoy tax waiver, and walked home with her item, but I can't seem to find the post. I think that poster actually bought from NM if my memory serves me right.
> 
> Maybe it's all a matter of getting a good SA! Tax can come up to quite a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brennamom said:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is my biggest fear.... Is it REALLY like death and taxes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so yet another slippery slope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irishgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I wanted to do a belated share of my Christmas present from DH:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats on the pendant, it's beautiful!
Click to expand...


----------



## Swanky

This thread has long surpassed our 5k limit and is now archived.
Please continue here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...iction-support-group-655055.html#post17691261


----------

